# TJMaxx and Marshalls - Fantastic Finds!



## glammm

I headed over to Marshalls today and scored a pair of True Religion Stella jeans for $69.00 a French Connection black tank for $3.00 a joie top for $5.00 and Calvin Klein underwars for $1.00 each. [the seameless ones]

also, noticed they had a TON of Michael by Michael Kors dresses for $0.70-$3.00 down from, get this $398.00!!!!! I was shocked!!!
They had elle tahari for $5-$10 marked down from $300+ also. I went in 30mins before closing so didnt get a chance to look everywhere, but im going to a different location tommorrow


----------



## h0neylyn

WOW...thanks! I'll have to go check out my local Marshalls.


----------



## louis fanatic

OMG  i won't be able to go until Sunday.  hope whereve I go there will still be stuff left.  Are these mixed in with regular clothes they have or are in a separate section? TIA


----------



## nlau085

I was about to purchase a pair of True Religion from Marshalls but then I noticed that they were fake. Be carefull they had real ones mixed in with fake ones. You can tell by the tag on the back of the jeans, the button on the fake pair was are really shiny silver and the stiching was diffrent


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

I hardly ever score that good when I go.  One of my favorite tees I have is a Primp camo tee with pink rhinestones I got from my store for like $8. 

I have never seen TR jeans though, maybe I should go tommorrow.


----------



## rainyday04

I bought a really nice pair of BCBG jeans for 34.99 - and not the "BCBG girls" - really  good deal!  I've scored Lucky Jeans from Marshall's, too, as well as Antik Denim for my daughter on major clearance.

The handbags are hit or miss, but I've bought Michael Kors on clearance & Francesco Biasia for a steal!


----------



## candypants1100

woo awesome!


----------



## alyson9

mine had a lot of theory and laundry by design...got a laundry shirt for 24.99 and that wasnt even on sale...


----------



## MBart

I love that my Marshalls is so close by. I try to top in at least every other week since they seem to change their merch. so often. I found vera bradley bags there last week for my sisters!


----------



## sango217

Yes I love how tjmaxx/marshalls are carrying vera bradley now.  I use their totes to lug around all my way-too-heavy books.  That way there's still a little personality to my bookbag but I'm not using and ruining my really nice bags for school.
Plus vera bradley makes great gifts.  They've even been carrying the stationery.  I'm a fan.


----------



## more_CHOOS

My local Marshalls carry Gucci, Prada, Versace also...stuff that are $1-2k+ down to less than $300.  I never knew they carry such high end stuff until I went one day...they do sell True Religions, COH, 7s, and a host of other designer jeans for like $70-$100.


----------



## juicy couture jen

Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## sango217

Wow, I'm jealous.  I haven't seen that yet.  I think a trip is in order...


more_CHOOS said:


> My local Marshalls carry Gucci, Prada, Versace also...stuff that are $1-2k+ down to less than $300.  I never knew they carry such high end stuff until I went one day...they do sell True Religions, COH, 7s, and a host of other designer jeans for like $70-$100.


----------



## more_CHOOS

sango217 said:


> Wow, I'm jealous. I haven't seen that yet. I think a trip is in order...


 
I live in Dallas, TX.  I've been to several marshalls but there is only one that I've seen that carries the high end stuff.  It's the one at the Preston Center Pavillion in Dallas.


----------



## leothelnss

So true!! I went yesterday and got a C&C tank for $3, and a Tahari dress retail $200 for $7!! I also got a Theory dress retail $535 for $20!!! I'm going to a diff location today...


----------



## leothelnss

more_CHOOS said:


> My local Marshalls carry Gucci, Prada, Versace also...stuff that are $1-2k+ down to less than $300. I never knew they carry such high end stuff until I went one day...they do sell True Religions, COH, 7s, and a host of other designer jeans for like $70-$100.


 
That's comforting to hear, I bought a Gucci for $40 from my local Marshalls and after not seeing another one in there since I got it, started wondering if it was a fake!


----------



## SoxFan777

I want to know which locations you girls are going to!  the only gucci item that I've EVER EVER EVER seen is sunnies, and not even usually the good ones.  

Where are you girls going?


----------



## leothelnss

I got my gucci bag at the marshalls in Laurel, MD. It was on like super-super clearance with 4 stickers stacked on each other.


----------



## glammm

sorry, I ment to type underwear not underwar LOL

secondly, I dont know if they carry fake jeans :/ its best to buy them, take pics and post them on authenticforum and have those experts give you an opinion. Marshalls does have a 30 day return policy, so its worth it to me. 
Also, this stuff is usually mixed in with the regular clothes but mostly under the banner "CLEARENCE" in red, as soon as you walk in, just look at the cieling for the hanging banner


----------



## purselover30

thanks i will have to check it out!


----------



## fakeplants

yeah my marshalls in san leandro had some awesome stuff on clearance too! i got an earnest sewn denim skirt for $5, joe's jeans gray jeans for $10 (!!!), a pair of juicy sweats for $12 and random shorts from american eagle/roxy/etc for like $1-$3! oh and a pair of juicy shorts for $20, priced "high" cause it wasn't final clearance yet, lol.


----------



## viba424

Ive always found good deals, but never designer stuff! Thats great you found such deals!


----------



## alyson9

today i got a pair of Stuart weitzman lace heels for 20 and giovanni cole haan silver flats for 30...final clearance had a lot of great stuff...


----------



## Queen_Kitty

TJ Maxx is doing like super final clearance right now too!  I got some really cute pink Kate spade sunnies for $7!  They also had a ton of Lilly Pulitzer stuff for really cheap, including dresses for $10 and $20, but I'm not really into her clothing.  I wish my location had designer jeans though   I always look, but they never seem to carry them, I would love some more Joe's Jeans for cheap! And leothelnss, what kind of Gucci bag is it?! That's insane though for $40! Although I think I would have it authenticated on here, because somebody said awhile back about somebody getting a fake Gucci at a Marshalls...so I would just check, but what an amazing deal!


----------



## leothelnss

^ Thanks, I actually took some pics earlier tonight and I'm going to post them in the authenticate this gucci thread in a little bit, if you want to see the purse, and find out if it's real! I know I do...
Otherwise, it's going to goodwill!


----------



## HauteMama

My Marshall's doesn't carry super-high end things, but they often have some nice items. I bought Rock and Republic sunglasses there for $49, and the last time I went they had 2007 Coach Legacy bags. I have seen 7 jeans there, but no other worthwhile brands. They are great for mid-range brand name bags in nice leather, though.


----------



## ShiShi

I never find really good designer stuff.  I usually have my DD with me though, so that makes it hard to really look through everything.


----------



## leothelnss

leothelnss said:


> ^ Thanks, I actually took some pics earlier tonight and I'm going to post them in the authenticate this gucci thread in a little bit, if you want to see the purse, and find out if it's real! I know I do...
> Otherwise, it's going to goodwill!


 
It may be going to goodwill... Turns out it was a FAKE! So *beware* if you find something (specifically a bag) that looks too good to be true at Marshalls!


----------



## glammm

I went to a different Marshalls and found

2 pairs of rich and skinny jeans for $7.00 each
Hudson skinny jeans for $20.00
Rebel Yell hoodie $5.00
Pink NIKE sports bra with criss cross straps in back [sexayy] for $10.00
More calvin Klein underwear's for $1.00-$2.00 each [seamless]

Heading to a different Marshalls tomm LOL.
my city has like 5.


----------



## chinadoll724

That's incredible! I've been slacking on visiting tpf, but i'm definately going tomorrow.


----------



## jeslyn

well be really really careful when u shop at marshalls. Bags are easier to tell than clothes and sunglasses ( I seen fake fendi there and sales lady did nothing to remove it when I told her it's fake.)

they have fake Velvet tops, same style in many different sizes. (But I did find one authentic velvet shirt in Marshalls before.) Marshalls sells it under designer selection. You know how the tag specially says the brand. 

The quality is off from real one. The label is a little stiffer and the cloth is thinner, not as comfy. I noticed it only because I love Velvet so the fake cant compare. However people not too famliar with the brand might get cheated and think it's a great deal from their original price.

For those who dont know about Velvet, it's a clothing brand that cost $70 and upwards. http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...<>ast_id=1408474399545537&bmUID=1220695467071


----------



## Queen_Kitty

Fake velvet? That seems really odd...are you sure it's not just the quality in the actual brand changing?


----------



## more_CHOOS

^ fake velvet?  i wouldn't think that counterfeiters would invest money in making fake velvets, since it's not that expensive.  i would think they would fake the guccis, and the pradas, etc...somethinig more worthwile to them...something with a little more brand recognition???


----------



## alyson9

they are probs real but just the crappy styles that end up at marshalls...how and why would they have fake?


----------



## cupi26

i purchased a pair of marc jacobs sunnies a few wks ago at marshalls clearnaced at $22, once in awhile they have coach but mainly dooney and bourke, just have to check every week


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Yupppp............I got a Butterfly Dropout hoodie for........................$7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Queen_Kitty said:


> Fake velvet? That seems really odd...are you sure it's not just the quality in the actual brand changing?


 
I agree that it would be really odd for a counterfeit operation to focus on a line such as this.  However, in defense of Jeslyn, she may very well notice a difference.  This is probably not due to the items being counterfeit but rather the items being originally manufactured for discount outlets.  Having worked for a major manufacturer in the past I know that they do make different items specifically for different distribution. It may be very well true that while they may not be top quality fabrics and such, they are not  necessarily counterfeit items.


----------



## robinlovespurse

The Marshall's near me is really great too. They have True Religion, Chip and Pepper, Rich & Skinny and Michael Kors. I see a lot of DVF there and Coach too.  I am going to go today to see if I can find some jeans.  I will post any good deals later.


----------



## louis fanatic

anyone went to a Marshalls in the LA area? any great purchases? TIA


----------



## tomato4

alyson9 said:


> they are probs real but just the crappy styles that end up at marshalls...how and why would they have fake?


 i dont know about fake velvet but they definitely do carry some fake merch. many times, people buy the real thing from marshalls, use that tag and attach it to a fake, and return the fake. this happens a lot with jeans like seven, true religion, rock and republic, etc.


----------



## xswt

tomato, youre right! i know someone who has worked there and that's exactly what they do. marshalls buys what's left over or an overstock of what companies have. people usually try to get away by returning the fake stuff, sewing labels on to merchandise! it's horrible, i've seen a lady return a bunch of dooney and burke bags with fake tickets on them  i know they sometimes get stuff from bergdorfs, nordstrom and etc.


----------



## yellowtulip

cheaper quality does not translate automatically to counterfeit. when brands get more popular they start to use cheaper materials to meet the demand but at a lower cost. also, "velvet" is not a well known enough brand outside of people who are into labels to be counterfeited.

yesterday at marshalls i saw some true religion jeans and a ton of shoes from juicy couture, cole haan, & michael kors. they were also having major markdowns. i did not have time to browse though.


----------



## glammm

I agree. these stores purchase irregular, discontinued, 'flawed' in some cases etc over stock from major retailers and sell for a discounted price. I dont think they generally sell fake stuff, I think they do get swindled by scammers who come in there, purchase the real stuff, and take their fake old crap back for a refund. This is why if you go to the Nordstrom Rack, they have to call their "jeans specialist" from the back and have her come check out your jeans before they accept the return. sometimes I buy jeans to resell, if they dont sell within 7 days, I take them back and they will stand there for 5mins inspecting every inseam, hem, stitch etc. I guess this happens more then we know


----------



## kkeene19703

Just got back from one of the Marshall's in the area here and there wasn't much to choose from.  I did see some Matty M tops for $1.00 and a $198 MK dress for $10 (not my style though).  I ended up with a Laudry black dress for $7 (original tag $198), C&C dress for $5, Micheal Stars tank for $3 and a gorgeous Vertigo trench for $10 (markd $220, I think).  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LVMOMMY

Which Marshalls is the best to shop at in San Diego?


----------



## drechie

i think i might be going tomorrow.. oh oh


----------



## Belladiva79

I never find anything at my local Marshall's, can anyone recommend a good one in NJ?


----------



## melanierez

I did great at Marshalls today.  I got a brown coach bag that was just marked down for $29.00, and five pairs of shoes for $7.00 each - Cole Haan, Etienne Aigner, BCBG, Anne Klein and Aerosoles.  I was pleased!  I'm going to another Marshalls tomorrow to check it out!


----------



## Starresky

Wow I just went to my Marshall's in Laguna Hills, CA and it was only so-so. I had to dig to find the great deals, like $20 for a BCBG dress retailing for $240, or $3, $5 and $7 shirts. I will have to find another Marshall's to get some bags, cuz the selection of bags was all the usual no-name, cheaper quality ones.


----------



## Mustlovedogs

Went again today to the Marshall's by my house and this time I scored a cute Michael Stars shrug (that I had tried on once before and loved but reluctantly passed on it) for only $3!!!!!! SCORE!!!!


----------



## sango217

Just went to my local TJ Maxx today (same franchise) and did pretty well.  They just got in a large bloomies shipment and so had a bunch of designer merch.  I think the store has definitely shifted to begin carrying more high-end merchandise b/c I am there weekly and this is the first time I've seen this sort of selection.  I saw Magashinio, Burberry, Boss, MK, Marc Jacobs, Kay Unger, DKNY, and well of course now I can't remember what else.  Of course the prices are still kinda high but I did manage to score a bad ass boss bodysuit, plus a $450 theory dress for $20.   Yay me!

From what it sounds like, I think these changes are across the board (all TJs and Marshalls).  I'll hit Marshalls tomorrow and let you guys know. Anything for research


----------



## ballet_russe

went to 2 TJ and 1 Marshalls, but didn't find anything as amazing as you all.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I'm getting so jelous! I see all this stuff at my marshall's, but not for these prices! The lowest i saw was: 
$3 Micheal Stars Camis but they were ugly and stained! 

Stomp! STomp! STomp! Wishing i was old enough to drive to all my local Marshalls'


----------



## shopgirl88

FYI   Marshalls' in Lynwood, Washington has a great selection of Ed hardy and Juicy
Same goes for the T J Maxx in Everett WA. I bought a ton off stuff great prices!


----------



## vhsethan

I am so jealous of you all.  My Marshals has NOTHING, ever. Maybe a few random Taverniti's and Ed Hardy. ... thats it though! =(


----------



## kristag0619

mashalls in boston (downtown crossing) has some amazing deals if any of you are from there. a couple of weeks i got some sfam jeans for $49 (had to return them later, they were too big!) and saw a bunch of ralph lauren, juicy, vince, michael kors, etc.  it's worth looking!!  i saw a pair of via spiga black suede booties for $49 that i passed up but hopefully i can find something similar in my next trip. dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## morebags4me

Thanks for starting this post!  I went just last weekend and there was a lot of Ed Hardy shirts but my score was a BCBG sweater dress that retailed at $340 and was marked to $39.95!  Also they had great deals department store mosturizers


----------



## buffy54

Wow great info! Thx!


----------



## acschjenn

I find that the Marshall's next to my house (West LA) has a good amount of high end merchandise, but it goes so fast.  I went last week though, and found a pair of Antik jeans for 40 bucks.  Didn't have to dig.  They had a bunch of them on display in the junior's section and I guess didn't know what they were, since the original price they had on the tag was 80 bucks or so.  Their loss I guess.

You do get to see some higher end bags once in a while.  I think it's best to go regularly to see what comes in (if you have the patience)


----------



## Katie68506

TJX/Marshall's have Runway departments in select stores and they carry the most wonderful designers for pennies on the dollar.  Last month in Irving, TX  I picked up a LaRok mini (reg $277) for $34.  They had Missoni, Pucci, PaperDenim too!


----------



## vhsethan

I went to Marshalls yesterday, and there was no additional discounts.   There was nothing nice besides a pair of Taverniti's and an Ed Hardy shirt. =(


----------



## glitterglo

Last weekend I bought an awesome Valentino skirt for $12.99!!  I couldn't believe it.


----------



## designeraddict

Hmm, I can't find ANYTHING at my Marshall's or TJMaxx! I saw Juicy denim ONCE at TJMaxx, though. But they were flared, not my type. I'm really wanting some Rich & Skinny for $7! Haha, can someone point me in the right direction for Houston/Sugar Land area? TIA! [:


----------



## Juniblar

^^^ITA, I never find anything really good there and I've spent hours looking.


----------



## PookieBoo

The Marshalls I go to can be hit or miss...sometimes when I go I find absolutely nothing and other times I find lots of stuff.  When I do find stuff it is usually BCBG, Theory, Juicy, Seven, and Joe's.  My recent finds, all in perfect condition and over half off retail: Theory cashmere sweater for $49.99, Joie puffer jacket for $69.99, True Religion Melissa top for $39.99, BCBG sweater for $49.99.  The handbag section is no good, just some Coach and Dooney rejects every once in awhile.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ooo booo i wish they had a marshalls in canada!! =(


----------



## nanirina

wow girls. i'm so jealous! I need to live in the US. lol!!


----------



## sweetneet

more_CHOOS said:


> I live in Dallas, TX.  I've been to several marshalls but there is only one that I've seen that carries the high end stuff.  It's the one at the Preston Center Pavillion in Dallas.



thanks for this info, i'm new to the area...i'll have to check that out!!


----------



## yslalice

designeraddict said:


> Hmm, I can't find ANYTHING at my Marshall's or TJMaxx! I saw Juicy denim ONCE at TJMaxx, though. But they were flared, not my type. I'm really wanting some Rich & Skinny for $7! Haha, can someone point me in the right direction for Houston/Sugar Land area? TIA! [:


 The marshalls across from the galleria is great (north side of galleria). There's also a giant marshalls and tjmaxx next to each other on gray (i think) that are great.


----------



## dagney

I bought a pair of Taverniti jeans from Marshalls today and I'm not sure that they are authentic.  It's the "Angie" style.  One of the inner tags is different than my other 2 Taverniti pairs.  Plus both of my other pairs are made in Mexico, while the Marshalls jeans are made in Hong Kong.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

dagney said:


> I bought a pair of Taverniti jeans from Marshalls today and I'm not sure that they are authentic. It's the "Angie" style. One of the inner tags is different than my other 2 Taverniti pairs. Plus both of my other pairs are made in Mexico, while the Marshalls jeans are made in Hong Kong.


I'm not an expert on Taverniti Jeans but my guess is, They could be fake, or could just be old jeans shipped from store to outlet to Marshalls etc. You could go to a specialty jean store, or a Taverniti store (if they have those) or a place that specializes in them and ask. I've noticed at Marshalls they have Sevens for All Man Kind & Sevens jeans (two different Brands) together. so Maybe the Taverniti you bought is like a copy-cat brand.


----------



## dagney

Thanks PurseXaXholic, I understand what you are saying.  

One of the the inner tags does say, "Taverniti So" and all of the other tags are very similar to my other pairs with some variation tho.  It just seems that the "made in Hong Kong" is odd.  

I also bought a pair of Antiks, made in Macau, but I have no other Antiks to compare.


----------



## curlyorstraight

I picked up some great things today myself.


----------



## eli

I told my husband I am on a no spending challenge, well I caved today! Snagged these for $10 and these for $29 . I justified it - I have no boots besides uggs, and I they were both over 90% off! I'd been eyeing them for months and now they are mine =)


----------



## allycc

eli said:


> I told my husband I am on a no spending challenge, well I caved today! Snagged these for $10 and these for $29 . I justified it - I have no boots besides uggs, and I they were both over 90% off! I'd been eyeing them for months and now they are mine =)


 

hi *ELI*-
Which one did you go to?

Thanks,


----------



## SoxFan777

Holy crap, eli... those boots are the BEST buy that i've seen, even on these boards, since the ridiculous SAKS sale a few months ago... CONGRATS... post modeling pictures when you get them!  how awesome are you?


----------



## plumaplomb

all right, i'm going to marshall's tomorrow!! AND tjs!! god i'm such a druggie.


----------



## Embratt

I wish the Marshalls by me was better. The only things I found were an Ed Hardy tshirt and Seven jeans. The shoe dept. is really crummy. My friend finds tons of good stuff at TJ's but that is up north.


----------



## purselover30

eli you got a great deal, i got these boots at a dillards that went out of business for $35.00 i l them you can wear them with skinny jeans and the leather is unbelieveable you got a wonderful deal and those boots are soooooooooo worth it ENJOY THEM!!!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

my marshall have NOTHING nice..


----------



## vietangel713

which one did you go to in san diego?




leothelnss said:


> So true!! I went yesterday and got a C&C tank for $3, and a Tahari dress retail $200 for $7!! I also got a Theory dress retail $535 for $20!!! I'm going to a diff location today...


----------



## fiori

I'm in San Diego as well.. and would love to hear where the good Marshalls are at


----------



## joiseygirl27

Marshalls in Colorado Springs, CO had Seven for all Mankind jeans, True Religion jeans, J brand jeans, C&C California t-shirts, Miss Sixty tops, various Juicy Couture items & Michael Kors bags.


----------



## bombie

It seems Marshalls has recently changed their policy. All yellow ticketed items are now final sale. (At least the store in my area.)


----------



## eli

Santan in Gilbert. They had them front and center when you walk in and there were about 8 pairs. 



allycc said:


> hi *ELI*-
> Which one did you go to?
> 
> Thanks,


----------



## scarlett_2005

I really need to go to Marshall's, I haven't been there in so long.


----------



## aliasfreak909

yesterday i hit up my local marshalls and they had marked everything down extremely... i got a ruffled white shirt for 3 bucks, a true religion t-shirt for 3 bucks, members only liquid leggings for 3 bucks. not on clearance but also snagged a french connection black skirt for 25. they had a juicy tank for 15 but sadly it had the tiniest stain. =[


----------



## shopprincess

i bought a couple free people tops there for cheap, that's about it


----------



## bchoung

I can't believe that someone found Cole Haan boots for $30!!! That is amazing.... I am gonna go check it out.


----------



## LulaMaeBarnes

I went today but my time was short. I did manage to get three sweater dresses (vertigo) for three bucks. I didn't have time to check out the other areas but omg I can't believe those deals.


----------



## Not addicted

You guys got me motivated! So I went to my Marshall's--not a top tier--but saw Cole Haan  loafers for 59; Coach flats, 99; Coach sunglasses, 59; lots of small and medium sizes for a dollar or two, from Limited and other similar brands. 
Right up front they had Makowsky and other similar bags. Chained up! You couldn't really try them on because of the security wire. They all looked yummy, though.
I only bought a big bottle of bed head shampoo and came home!   I'll wait for the new shipment on Tuesday...


----------



## imrainbow

thanks .. but there's no marshalls in my area ...


----------



## BudgetBeauty

I went to Marshall's last week and scored some cute Lovely People flats for $9.99, regular price, that are on Zappos right now for $85. They are so comfy!


----------



## wis3ly

went to Marshalls on Friday and scored Michael by Michael Kors ALL GENUINE Leather Knee-Length boots for $7.00! Another fringed black boots for $5.00, patent navy flats for $5.00, and Impo black patent booties for $5.00!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Wow! great deals on shoes!


----------



## YankeeGirl21

wow! great deals on shoes!! I need some new boots, I might stop by mine on Tuesdays.

I know my store gets their shipments in on Tuesdays, but does anyone know if this is the day they also do markdowns?


----------



## jeh3v

I went today and got some Earl skinny jeans for $15 bucks and a Nine West Sweater for $7!


----------



## alexiaxalexia

Anyone ever find anything good at the Marshalls, shoes only store?


----------



## goldfish123

i scored a pair of Cole Haan Sandal for $10, retail $200


----------



## sweetdreamer16

ohhh wooooow goldfish!!


----------



## queennadine

I found 2 Linea Pelle belts there about a month ago on clearance for $7.00 a piece!


----------



## pinkstawberry09

does anyone know if NY has any good deal??????


----------



## SoxFan777

Some of those deals are unbelievable... we hever quite have deals like that in the boston area...


----------



## candypants1100

we never have deals liek that in ct!


----------



## pinkstawberry09

wis3ly said:


> went to Marshalls on Friday and scored Michael by Michael Kors ALL GENUINE Leather Knee-Length boots for $7.00! Another fringed black boots for $5.00, patent navy flats for $5.00, and Impo black patent booties for $5.00!


 
which marshall is that?? i want to get some nice boot!!


----------



## precious4bags

A couple of days ago, I found a pair of dark blue plain Joe's Jean for $20.


----------



## aliasfreak909

walter baker houndstooth coat for 20, bj belt for 5 =]


----------



## juicygrl41

wis3ly said:


> went to Marshalls on Friday and scored Michael by Michael Kors ALL GENUINE Leather Knee-Length boots for $7.00! Another fringed black boots for $5.00, patent navy flats for $5.00, and Impo black patent booties for $5.00!




Where is this???  I'm dying... this is an amazing deal!!


----------



## yee38

Nice find!


----------



## bridurkin

I just got Cole Haan Wedges for $10!  They were originally $99.99, so that is my best find so far!


----------



## shorty0527

geez my marshalls is not this good *tear*


----------



## Leeleerae

I just scored a pair of Alvin Valley pants for $15 at my Marshalls!


----------



## LadyGuillen

I found these at Marshall's today during my lunch hour. They had just put them out...I don't know how I'm going to explain this one to DH...lol I ended up with three pairs...they had the wedges in blue and khaki!! Darn you Marshall's!!!


----------



## 0451girl

I wish I could find Cole Haan shoes at mine!!


----------



## designeraddict

I visited TJM in Sugar Land, TX yesterday and I got an Ed Hardy shirt for $20 that I saw at Saks Off for $130! It was exciting. I really didn't expected it to be that much. So when I walked into Saks and saw my top on rack, I looked at the tag and flipped out! 

Other than that, I have never seen anything good at my local Marshalls/TJM. Are there any higher fashion Mar/TJM in the Houston area??


----------



## desert princess

I found a nice big Betsey Johnson Betseyville Animal Instinct Overnighter bag for $40.00. On the website it was $145.00
I'm going to have to check there more often.


----------



## elle0724

does anyone know where there's a good marshalls in georgia?


----------



## insertnamehere

designeraddict said:


> I visited TJM in Sugar Land, TX yesterday and I got an Ed Hardy shirt for $20 that I saw at Saks Off for $130! It was exciting. I really didn't expected it to be that much. So when I walked into Saks and saw my top on rack, I looked at the tag and flipped out!
> 
> Other than that, I have never seen anything good at my local Marshalls/TJM. Are there any higher fashion Mar/TJM in the Houston area??



At the Tjmaxx closest to me in north Houston I've found a $200 Juicy dress that was marked down to $30 and a $100 Michael Kors top marked down to $15. I've also seen cole haan shoes, ugg slippers, true religion/7 jeans, bcbg, ed hardy, and juicy tops. You really have to dig though!


----------



## littlenakedange

i love marshalls too! also TJmax, 
here're some stuffs i found lately


LaRok dress $10 form tjmax (yea, amazing price!)






tom ford sunglass $39 from tjmax





jessica kagan cushman(retailed for $130) $10 from tjmax again, 






hunter boot $25 from marshalls






vince cashmere cardigan $39 from marshalls


----------



## hazeleyes

There are lots of C&C tees right now for $12.99
Also Three Dots Tees $12.99
Rebecca Beeson waffle hoodies & henleys $12.99
Some Splendid Long sleeve tees and tanks as well for no more than $19.99
Check both TJ Maxx and Marshalls
Worth it to check the knits racks!


----------



## diann_co

Gosh, I NEVER have any luck at TJM or Marshall's..sigh


----------



## Leeleerae

I was just at marshalls (again) in san antonio, and there were a ton of Cole Haan shoes for under $30. There were also Michal Kors for $49. Frye shoes for $29


----------



## plumaplomb

littlenakedange said:


> i love marshalls too! also TJmax,
> here're some stuffs i found lately
> 
> 
> LaRok dress $10 form tjmax (yea, amazing price!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 717057
> 
> 
> 
> tom ford sunglass $39 from tjmax
> 
> View attachment 717063
> 
> 
> 
> jessica kagan cushman(retailed for $130) $10 from tjmax again,
> 
> View attachment 717064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hunter boot $25 from marshalls
> 
> View attachment 717068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vince cashmere cardigan $39 from marshalls
> 
> View attachment 717069


 where was this?! and where did someone find those fryes??


----------



## massgirly92

the good stuff goes really fast at the biggest marshall's near me, before they go on clearance. i went friday and yesterday. on friday they had this gorg. vineyard vines dress, juicy couture daydreamer, and pink juicy couture wallet that were gone saturday.   i really want a daydreamer but the colors were not cute =( my marshall's has other (ugly) juicy bags, a ton of polo ralph lauren,  brown juicy terry bikinis, d&b bags, and no designer denim (that i've seen) so far. blah...nothing like the deals some of you girls are scoring!
however they have an AMAZING bra selection.  i score good quality bras for $10 and under, calvin klein, maidenform, walcoal, etc. they are way better than VS bras IMO. i also get sports bras from there, and some underarmour activewear =)


----------



## littlenakedange

plumaplomb said:


> where was this?! and where did someone find those fryes??


 

yea, i got a frye boots at marshalls, i think last year. 
for $89.




also got a kitson sneaker, $25 at tj, 





and UGG rainier at marshalls for $99!
(that's my hairless cat by the way)






i also saw another pair at tj, but i didn't get that one.
it was a lace up boots.


----------



## diann_co

littlenakedange said:


> yea, i got a frye boots at marshalls, i think last year.
> for $89.
> 
> View attachment 717688
> 
> 
> also got a kitson sneaker, $25 at tj,
> View attachment 717692
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and UGG rainier at marshalls for $99!
> (that's my hairless cat by the way)
> 
> View attachment 717693
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also saw another pair at tj, but i didn't get that one.
> it was a lace up boots.


 LOL your kitteh likes the boots too~


----------



## PurseXaXholic

The Kitson sneakers are really cute! $25! Wow, that's a good deal!


----------



## MrsLinas

Jiang63 said:


> where to get fashion bags, xxxx
> *please don't quote the spammers*


 
:nospam:


----------



## Calico

I was at one of my Marshall's last night, and could NOT resist this lovely B. Makowsky bag. I got it in *Turquoise*, though they also had this green
(stock photo)





PS> it was 39.99!


----------



## oxyoxy136

designeraddict said:


> I visited TJM in Sugar Land, TX yesterday and I got an Ed Hardy shirt for $20 that I saw at Saks Off for $130! It was exciting. I really didn't expected it to be that much. So when I walked into Saks and saw my top on rack, I looked at the tag and flipped out!
> 
> Other than that, I have never seen anything good at my local Marshalls/TJM. Are there any higher fashion Mar/TJM in the Houston area??



The only thing I find out value at the Sugar Land TJM is the bag section. It has a great selection of very supple Italian leather bags.

The Galleria TJM is the one to shop at because it has the Runway stock. Lots of designer jeans and clothes by higher end diffusion lines. They have a lot of nice stuff, but it's still pretty expensive (to me, anyway).


----------



## devoted7

*that's awesome. my Marshall's is too unorganized. you can't find anything!
*


----------



## glitterglo

Today at the Marshall's near me in Fayetteville, NC they had a pair of Dolce & Gabbana pumps!  In the box, with dustbag and all!  They were still relatively pricey at $200 but I was still surprised to find such a high-end brand there.


----------



## sobit503

bought a fresh karma swim short from $75 to o.75 cents :greengrin:


----------



## Bay

I bought a pair of pink/white adidas sneakers for 25 bucks  Otherwise I couldn't find any good deals..but this was my first time there


----------



## designeraddict

oxyoxy136 said:


> The only thing I find out value at the Sugar Land TJM is the bag section. It has a great selection of very supple Italian leather bags.
> 
> The Galleria TJM is the one to shop at because it has the Runway stock. Lots of designer jeans and clothes by higher end diffusion lines. They have a lot of nice stuff, but it's still pretty expensive (to me, anyway).



I was the the Galleria area Marshalls yesterday (on Westimer), but I didn't see anything too designer. I saw two or three women's 7FAM for 89.99-99.99 and one pair of TR Joey T white jeans for 99.99 (I would've gotten them, but they were one size too big! As soon as I put them back, a lady swooped them up and put them straight into her cart, lol), Ed Hardy t-shirt tunics, with sparkles, for 39.99 and Ed Hardy button downs for 29.99, a really cute Juicy coat for 99.99, a couple Juicy tees for 24.99 or 20 on clearance, a RACK FULL of men's TR Joey T jeans in all sizes (classic color, and back pockets, zip fly) for 99.99. 

I was really hoping for a better denim selection! It never crossed my mind to visit TJMaxx! I wish I had, because they actually have a Runway section. But I find that I could get a better selection of denim, at a better price at Saks Off. Every once in a while, Saks Off has 25%, 30%, or 40% off any single item coupons, and denim at that price is a steal! 

I think I talked enough for today. [:


----------



## lauren2287

pinkstawberry09 said:


> does anyone know if NY has any good deal??????


 
about a month ago I found Kate Spade Mary janes at the Westbury, LI marshalls for 50 and a little over a year ago i found Coach wedges at Freeport, LI for 20!!! (they weren't even clearanced yet!)


----------



## designeraddict

There were also a couple black TR hoodies on clearance for 29.00.


----------



## wis3ly

juicygrl41 said:


> Where is this??? I'm dying... this is an amazing deal!!


 
This is in South Jersey.


----------



## sweetietears

I live in arlington, tx...and so far all of my Marshall is not carry anything good at all, the bags are either from nine west or kathy's...and the clothes are not that great....i cant find anything good overhere like you guy did...so sad


----------



## MSgirl

sweetietears said:


> I live in arlington, tx...and so far all of my Marshall is not carry anything good at all, the bags are either from nine west or kathy's...and the clothes are not that great....i cant find anything good overhere like you guy did...so sad


 
I'm in Mansfield, TX and I feel your pain.  However, I was able to score a pair of frye boots wedge sandals for $19.99 and they weren't on clearance!!!


----------



## oxyoxy136

sweetietears said:


> I live in arlington, tx...and so far all of my Marshall is not carry anything good at all, the bags are either from nine west or kathy's...and the clothes are not that great....i cant find anything good overhere like you guy did...so sad



Yeah, I didn't really find any gems in Arlington's Parks Mall TJM, either.


----------



## Lzamare

In Los Angeles, Sawtelle WLA Store:

COACH Sunglasses, Kate Spade Sunglasses, Joie Cardigan Sweaters, NIKE Yoga Wear, Juicy Rabbit Bag, 7 Jeans clearance ($59.00), Hotel Collection Bedding and Ralph Lauren Sheets.


----------



## bananabubbletea

Marshalls is where I do most of my shopping as I don't have time to venture into Manhattan as often as I wish (I live in Queens). They have amazing bags for great prices. I got a Maxx bag retailed for $150 for $39 dollars. They had a great Pulciati bag for $99 and it might go lower. They have Juicy bags for $179


----------



## PurseXaXholic

My mom was at Marshalls today, and she said that ours had Havania flip flops for $10 (unforunetly in neither of our sizes) the colors were bright green and gold! Mostly small sizes!


----------



## novosibirsk

TJMaxx in Chantilly, VA has a ton of Gottex swimsuites for $30 - some models are the same that Saks.com carries now for $130 on sale.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg jealous at all ur deals!!!


----------



## juicygrl41

PurseXaXholic said:


> My mom was at Marshalls today, and she said that ours had Havania flip flops for $10 (unforunetly in neither of our sizes) the colors were bright green and gold! Mostly small sizes!


 
they have a few different patterned ones... no solid colors at my marshalls but i snagged a cute pair!!


----------



## shopprincess

i was there today, found nothing


----------



## pcil

me too. It's kinda a hit or miss with my Marshalls here


----------



## alexiaxalexia

PurseXaXholic said:


> My mom was at Marshalls today, and she said that ours had Havania flip flops for $10 (unforunetly in neither of our sizes) the colors were bright green and gold! Mostly small sizes!



I know this is a Marshall's thread but I found Haviana's at both Nordstrom Rack and TJ Maxx for $10 and they had a big selection. I saw them at Loehmans as well and Costco too, now that I'm thinking about it, they are popping up on sale all over.


----------



## Meeju

There're plenty of C&C tees ($12), splendid cardigan ($24), juicy tees ($19-$24), juicy coat ($99).. I got TomFord Whitney sunglasses for $99... (not so great but still good deal..I checked ebay and found that most of the new one are $2xx).


----------



## plumaplomb

I'm going to Marshall's today during lunch hour; I'll report back on any finds!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^^Find anything?


----------



## 4everglammm

We just got a brand new Marshalls (a few days old) but I havent been there yet. I'm gonna check it out this week.


----------



## oxyoxy136

Ahh, the best finds are always at freshly built stores.


----------



## katlun

can finally post a find!

Lancome discontinued my favorite creme blush the rumors I heard were true, really how could they it was such  a great product for my dry skin the blush actually stays on, but as I stood in line at Marshalls there was my blush, sitting near the check out and there was only one in the color I use for only $9.99.  You bet I pick up that blush and after I paid I went all over the store looking for more, sadly that was the only one.


----------



## plumaplomb

Haha yes I did!! I got another pair of Cole Haan Nike Air heels for work. They always seem to have Cole Haans on supersale!!

I also got a navy blue eyelet skirt suit from Nine West. I definitely didn't need it but it was really cute....


----------



## jeh3v

Got some Marc by Marc Jacobs sunnies for $20 today!


----------



## Kilala

^^ Score! I wish my Marshalls had MBMJ sunnies...and for $20! Wahooo!


----------



## haleann

ooh i wish my town had a new marshalls, i would just faint


----------



## nyinstilettos

jeh3v said:


> Got some Marc by Marc Jacobs sunnies for $20 today!




 wow!


----------



## jeh3v

Thanks guys! I was excited! It's these...


----------



## jeh3v

Got this Calvin Klein Dress in Sapphire Blue today at Ross for $11.99!!!  It's a classic dress, and still retails for $158 at Nordstrom! 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3015465...ferralID=0ee64930-39b1-11de-9f5b-000423c27407


----------



## shoegal002000

^^^^ beautiful!


----------



## Charlie

Congrats Jevh!! That dress is gorgeous!



Mine had tons of Jbrand skinny jeans (pencil) for 49.99, none of them mi size  Saw a pair of Tom Fords for 79.99 at TjMaxx, don't know the name.


----------



## leothelnss

nice scores jeh3v!!
I got some miu miu sunnies from my marshalls yesterday for $20, they retail for $320
posted about them in the TJmaxx sunnies thread too...


----------



## jeh3v

Great sunnies! Thanks for the dress congrats!


----------



## jennalovesbags

I found elie tahari allona ballet flats in teal today at Marshalls for $70... how much did they sell for originally? Wish I could find another pair online! They seem to be comfy so far


----------



## tuna lala

I haven't been to my Marshall's until recently. My loot the other night:

1. Trina Turk bikini $50
2. Juicy Couture terry bikini $50 - originally $76 for each piece
3. Persol tortoise shell wayfarer-ish sunglasses - $30 (YAY!)
4. Havaianas Cia Maritima flip flops $9

Mine had lots of decent sunglasses including those from Marc by Marc Jacobs, Versus, Rock & Republic, Betsey Johnson, Lucky Brand, Kate Spade, etc.


----------



## ibezj

Wow, incredible finds everyone. I wish the Marshalls near me had these goodies...


----------



## yellowmellow

leothelnss said:


> nice scores jeh3v!!
> I got some miu miu sunnies from my marshalls yesterday for $20, they retail for $320
> posted about them in the TJmaxx sunnies thread too...



OMG !!! i wanted those . so lucky !! did they have anymore?


----------



## leothelnss

^ No, just a bunch of single pairs from different high end brands. The only ones that had duplicates were cheaper brands
Sorry! I hope you find a pair


----------



## cupcakekiss

sighted but did not buy, marshalls San Jose, CA Almaden

tolani zebra scarf $34.99
and
tolani stripe scarf in teal $34.99
and
raj silk scarves $12.99


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow incrediable!!


----------



## kkeene19703

Found 3 pairs of Tom Ford sunnies in a basket in the clearance area for $65 each.  One looked like an elephant had tried them on and they were streched beyond hope.  The other 2 were a little big and buggy for my face...even though I carried them around the store for over an hour trying them on every time I passed a mirror.  Bummer...would have been a steal!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I just got back from marshalls! I got...

Free People sweat pants ($15, clearence)
Arie Tank top ($6) 
B. Makowsky Purse ($29!!!)


----------



## Jozee

Holy crap! Miu Miu at Marshall's??!!! I was always under the distinct impression that Marshall's had crap stock as compared to like Filene's, the Rack, Century 21, etc. Now I'll have to go take a look for myself!!!

__________________

http://ThisIsWhatAdultsWear.com


----------



## yellowmellow

thanks leothelnss !!


----------



## aliasfreak909

purse LOVe the bag--esp the color. and what a deal!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg love the bag!!!!!


----------



## leothelnss

pursexaxholic - nice finds! the leather looks really soft
kkeane - thanks for the report. hopefully I'll find some Tom Fords too, I don't think mine had any

btw - everyone who is interested in miu miu glasses, they're definitely at multiple locations because I also found a pair for $20 in North Carolina at the Concord Mall, I think it was a Marshalls but might have been a TJ Maxx. We didn't buy them cause I was seriously broke at the time  This was at the beginning of March.


----------



## MustLuvBags

got this dress for a cool $79.99!!!!!!! BADGLEY MISCHKA COCKTAIL DRESS!!!!!!! i heart marshalls!!!!

http://www.bluefly.com/Badgley-Misc...resses_evening-_-302625001&CAWELAID=326776142


----------



## katerynap

wow! where did you find Badgley Mischka? any more left there? I would drive there to get it!!!


----------



## CTgrl414

wow that dress is an amazing find!!!!!!


----------



## leothelnss

mustlovebags - amazing find!!


----------



## Jozee

MustLuvBags said:


> got this dress for a cool $79.99!!!!!!! BADGLEY MISCHKA COCKTAIL DRESS!!!!!!! i heart marshalls!!!!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Badgley-Misc...resses_evening-_-302625001&CAWELAID=326776142



Wow, that is AMAZING. I went today to take a look and am sad to report the Marshall's in my hood disappointed 

Do some Marshall's have a section for "designer" clothes?? The one I went to was all just the usual sloppy stuff--nothing designer. I did see a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses but that was the extent of it 

__________________

http://ThisIsWhatAdultsWear.com


----------



## katerynap

same in mine on Staten Island, some junk, few pairs of D&G shoes for 199.99 and impossibly rude sale ladies
went there few times out of curiosity after reading posts here
MustLuvBags - congrats again with buy!


----------



## MustLuvBags

thanks! i bought it from marshalls jersey gardens. when i left yesterday they still have two of the dresses in size 6 and one in size 8. i myself couldn't believe it!!!!


----------



## katrin

i saw miu miu sunglasses in a tj today but the frame said it was made in china, so i wasn't sure if they were authentic?


----------



## jeh3v

Whoa total steal on the dress! Congrats!


----------



## frangelica

_My Marshalls is one cash register short from being a K-Mart!_


----------



## stylinchica

read this blog and went to the one in west la, but there was nothing good...


----------



## leothelnss

katrin said:


> i saw miu miu sunglasses in a tj today but the frame said it was made in china, so i wasn't sure if they were authentic?


 
Yup the ones I bought are made in China and I've been told they're authentic


----------



## stylelaw

TJ Maxx also has missoni sunglasses for 20 bucks! Bought a pair today!


----------



## katrin

leothelnss said:


> Yup the ones I bought are made in China and I've been told they're authentic



good to know! i didn't get them but i hope someone will snag them!


----------



## SoxFan777

yes, miu miu is often made in china.  bags and shoes, too.  that's actually why i personally don't buy them... i might even be tempted if they were so cheap in marshalls, though!


----------



## lovemydeals

Went to my local marshalls and they had a ton of j brand jeans marked down to $29.00!


----------



## Coach10619

I seen a bunch of Miu Miu sunnies at TJ Maxx last weekend marked down to $19.99.  They also had a bunch of Tom Ford Sunglasses and they had cases with them too.



katrin said:


> i saw miu miu sunglasses in a tj today but the frame said it was made in china, so i wasn't sure if they were authentic?


----------



## shoeheaven

A lot of people tend to sleep on TjMaxx and Marshalls, I tend to always peek in there and I always find hidden gems. For Instance I found a Balenciaga handbag with a clearence tag marked at $49.99, I quickly swept it up and the cashier didnt have clue and I wasnt gonna give her one either. Also I bought a burberry charm watch for $129, a pair of dolce and gabbana slingbacks for $249.  But of course thats not all stores nor is it all the time.


----------



## nyinstilettos

^^ 

THAT"S AMAZING!~


----------



## Coach10619

I would have fainted right there in the store 



shoeheaven said:


> A lot of people tend to sleep on TjMaxx and Marshalls, I tend to always peek in there and I always find hidden gems. For Instance *I found a Balenciaga handbag with a clearence tag marked at $49.99*, I quickly swept it up and the cashier didnt have clue and I wasnt gonna give her one either. Also I bought a burberry charm watch for $129, a pair of dolce and gabbana slingbacks for $249. But of course thats not all stores nor is it all the time.


----------



## leothelnss

A real bal??! I dunno... I bought a fake gucci from marshalls once, I tried to have it authenticated here but was told it was a fake. I'd suggest you bring the Bal over to their forum here and see what the girls think


----------



## jeh3v

You have GOT to post pictures of that Balenciaga! I would have had a heart attack.


----------



## Syd

My Marshalls had some D&G,Versace,Gilesppe Z shoes among others.


----------



## Lady Moe

shoeheaven said:


> A lot of people tend to sleep on TjMaxx and Marshalls, I tend to always peek in there and I always find hidden gems. For Instance I found a Balenciaga handbag with a clearence tag marked at $49.99, I quickly swept it up and the cashier didnt have clue and I wasnt gonna give her one either. Also I bought a burberry charm watch for $129, a pair of dolce and gabbana slingbacks for $249. But of course thats not all stores nor is it all the time.


 
What TJMaxx /Marshalls do you go to?  I from NY and when i visit i check and see what they have.


----------



## juicy couture jen

shoeheaven said:


> A lot of people tend to sleep on TjMaxx and Marshalls, I tend to always peek in there and I always find hidden gems. For Instance I found a Balenciaga handbag with a clearence tag marked at $49.99, I quickly swept it up and the cashier didnt have clue and I wasnt gonna give her one either. Also I bought a burberry charm watch for $129, a pair of dolce and gabbana slingbacks for $249.  But of course thats not all stores nor is it all the time.



Awesome deals! What kind of Balenciaga bag was it?


----------



## GreatBagHoney

shoeheaven said:


> A lot of people tend to sleep on TjMaxx and Marshalls, I tend to always peek in there and I always find hidden gems. For Instance I found a *Balenciaga handbag with a clearence tag marked at $49.99*, I quickly swept it up and the cashier didnt have clue and I wasnt gonna give her one either. Also I bought a burberry charm watch for $129, a pair of dolce and gabbana slingbacks for $249. But of course thats not all stores nor is it all the time.


 
OMG......Please post pictures of this bag!!!!


----------



## am2022

ITA!!!  Marshall's and TJ maxx have hidden treasures ... not all the time though.. they come sparingly but still worth it...

my finds:  Sunglasses:  Gucci, Fendi, Valentino, Marc jacobs collection and two Marc by Marc Jacobs

denim:  true religion, SFAM, Rock and Republic

dresses:  Laundry by Shelli Segal , Juicy couture

The best thing about these stores .. everything is in one compact place so im done in an hour!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg u must post pics of the b bag!!! thats amazing!!!


----------



## snibor

Also I don't know if you guys have noticed but now they seem to also have current merchandise.  I was in Lord and Taylor looking for a dress.  That same day I went to Marshalls and at least 3 of the dresses I tried on in Lord and Taylor were also at Marshalls for more than 1/2 the price.

Its worth a look!  I've gotten Juicy clothes, great shoes and great kids stuff.  Recently I saw Paige jeans.


----------



## Amydai96

What is the Best marshall's In GA, Georgia???


----------



## wis3ly

I got a pair of NIB UGG Thelma Grey Moccassin (last one left..and in my size!!) for $15.00 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/3001132...rd=ugg+in+All+Categories&origin=searchresults


----------



## leothelnss

^ Whaa?! I'm always on the hunt for uggs and you got an insane deal! I bought a pair 2 years ago for $50! $15 would've been muuch better


----------



## kismet86

I got an adorable pair of Stuart Weitzman jelly sandals today for 29 bucks - originally marked as 155!  Totally adorable!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I got a pair of american eagle navy capris for $3 yesterday.


----------



## ItalianFashion

I found this stuff the other day.  Korres body butter for 4.99, aquolina massage oil and scrub 3.99 micheal kors halter and long sleeve juicy tee for 10.00.  In the past I found 2 coach camera cases for 10.00 and a Gucci Travel alarm clock in guccissima leather for about 49.00.


----------



## SoxFan777

i wand to see pics of the balenciaga bag, too!  pretty please???


----------



## shoeheaven

Yesterday found a pair of Adrienne Vittadini Pants for $10 and two tops $10 and $15, and a Le Mystere bra for $9.99


----------



## shoeheaven

leothelnss said:


> A real bal??! I dunno... I bought a fake gucci from marshalls once, I tried to have it authenticated here but was told it was a fake. I'd suggest you bring the Bal over to their forum here and see what the girls think



This was a few years ago, I have since given the bag to my sister but I will definately have her take pics of it so I can post them....between the Marshalls and Tj's I havent been let down yet lol


----------



## leothelnss

^ That's great and they definitely do have mostly authentic things. I was just so suprised when I found out the "gucci" I had bought was fake. I never did contact the corporate hq about it, though I probably should.
I'd love to see the bag, though! It would be amazing if you got a real bal for $50! That's the steal of a century, no doubt. How nice of you to give it to your sis, too


----------



## lostnexposed

shoeheaven said:


> A lot of people tend to sleep on TjMaxx and Marshalls, I tend to always peek in there and I always find hidden gems. *For Instance I found a Balenciaga handbag with a clearence tag marked at $49.99, I quickly swept it up and the cashier didnt have clue and I wasnt gonna give her one either. *Also I bought a burberry charm watch for $129, a pair of dolce and gabbana slingbacks for $249.  But of course thats not all stores nor is it all the time.



no friggin way! I would have ran out of the store like a mad women just incase they realized something! U know, like in the Ikea commercials! lol!


----------



## allicatexp

My Marshall's just got a shipment of Tom Ford sunglasses.  I scored these for $79. Seems a bit pricey, but I couldn't find a site online that sold them for less than $300.  No one in the store had clue how expensive they were so I had free reign to try them all on and pick the best color.  Here is the pair I chose.


----------



## Caly

cuuute! :]


----------



## missmary

^^Love!!!! That's such a score! $79 is a great deal on those!


----------



## allicatexp

missmary said:


> ^^Love!!!! That's such a score! $79 is a great deal on those!



Thanks...I have been wearing them everyday since.


----------



## MSgirl

allicatexp said:


> My Marshall's just got a shipment of Tom Ford sunglasses. I scored these for $79. Seems a bit pricey, but I couldn't find a site online that sold them for less than $300. No one in the store had clue how expensive they were so I had free reign to try them all on and pick the best color. Here is the pair I chose.


 Don't you just LOVE them?!  Got the same ones from my Marshalls for $79, but they were the only pair at mine so I quickly swiped them!


----------



## allicatexp

MSgirl said:


> Don't you just LOVE them?!  Got the same ones from my Marshalls for $79, but they were the only pair at mine so I quickly swiped them!



Ha.  Enjoy them!


----------



## leothelnss

allicat, those are gorgeous!!


----------



## ballet_russe

my marshalls had lots of sunglasses today.  Fendi $70, Coach $60, Kate Spade $60, Tom Ford $80. Burberry $100.  Miu Miu and Missoni $20.


----------



## dreamer637

msgirl, which marshalls did u go to?


----------



## sweetdreamer16

wow those are amazing deals for sure!!!


----------



## sabahr83

Found Ralph Lauren collection sunglasses for $20, Burberry sunglasses for $39, and cole haan sunglasses for $15, at marshalls.


----------



## MSgirl

xdreamer637x said:


> msgirl, which marshalls did u go to?


 
I went to the one in Mansfield, TX.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Ellie Tahari Shoes: $20


----------



## chelsae

I got this B Makowsky bag today in black for $29! I love it!

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx?...ated,cpprod^A89905,cm_scid^dtlr&walk=&cmtags=


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^ I got that in tirquoise a few weeks ago for the same price!


----------



## jeh3v

I've been wanting to score a deal on a B.Makowsky bag but they are never on clearance at my store!


----------



## chelsae

The turquoise is a great color! I only saw it in black at mine. They had some other B Makowsky, but that was the only one on sale. It was originally 39, which still isn't bad. I really liked it. I'm going to Disney on Monday and i thought it would be perfect.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg those heels are so amazing!! so cheap too!! =D


----------



## ibezj

PurseXaXholic said:


> Ellie Tahari Shoes: $20



 BEAUTIFUL SHOES. I want some!!!!


----------



## leothelnss

^ I agree! Those shoes are gorgeous and what a steal!


----------



## queennadine

I got Ugg slippers on clearance at my Marshalls yesterday for....$20!!!


----------



## leothelnss

^ Lucky! I need to get more uggs, they are the best, most comfy shoes ever
What kind? Was it the coquette? Those are my fav of their slippers


----------



## restricter

My Marshalls had Ugg "Skimmer" flats in blue and pink for $29.99.  I already owned a pair in black and bought 2 more in blue and one pink.  They are sooooo comfortable.


----------



## lovemysavior

Ooooh, I love Marshalls.  I bought some red Marc by MJ sunnies for $30 and I love them.  I also tried on some SFAM jeans in white and they were selling them for $60.  I have been blessed to find some great deals there so I shop there all the time.


----------



## callire

Chloe sunglasses for $80 at mine.


----------



## lovemysavior

callire said:


> Chloe sunglasses for $80 at mine.


Oh I found some Chloe sunnies today too.  What color and style are yours?  I also found some RayBan's for $40-


----------



## MACsarah

lovemysavior said:


> Oh I found some Chloe sunnies today too.  What color and style are yours?  I also found some RayBan's for $40-



OMG. i've heard of people finding ray-bans at TJ maxx and marshall, and I went to TJ maxx, and I couldn't even find the sunglass section (opps!). lol. 
Nice find, btw. how many where there? and what store was it?

I'm so jealous of everyone in this thread. lol. I never have the patience to find anything.


----------



## leothelnss

I saw some _hideous_ gold Raybans at my marshalls for $50
2 pairs of Missoni sunnies for $20 each
A few pairs of the same style Ed Hardy glasses for $80 each
But what I bought was a second pair of Miu Miu sunnies for $20, these ones are black with a cutout M on each side of the frame
I keep looking for Tom Fords but haven't seen any, need to keep an eye out for Chloe too


----------



## starr161

I bought a nine west sleeveless blouse for 3.00...michael kors pants for 10.00(reg 130.00)..I may post photos later..going again this weekend


----------



## roxys

Went yesterday and saw some MIU MIU Sunnies for $30, they also had come Chloe Sunnies for $70.


----------



## snibor

You really have to dig through the sunglasses to find the decent stuff.

I got a pair of Michael Kors sunnies for $19.99.  They had 1 pair of Valentino sunglasses for $99.99 (the most expensive I saw).  Also had some Betsey Johnson.  They were actually selling Tom Ford cases for $6.99 without the sunglasses.  Strange.


----------



## plumaplomb

Cole Haan sunnies for $19.99, but I'll probably return them as they don't fit on my head  correctly. They're so adorable though... navy blue with wood accents on the sides!! I got a Vera Bradley bag for $15. Never thought I would buy/use one of those, but this was especially cute.


----------



## futurewoman

Someone must have made a big mistake with the price gun, because I purchased Tom Ford "Austin" sunglasses for $9.99 today at my local Marshalls. They came with the case, authenticity card, cleaning cloth, and everything! There were other pairs (different styles) for $79.99, but I got the only case

(Location: Fort Worth, Texas)


----------



## jeh3v

^WHOA! Total score!!!!!


----------



## sweetdreamer16

omg amazing deal!! you lucky thing!!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

You're so lucky! Unfortunately, they never seem to mess up on pricing around me


----------



## cfred1

that's awesome! at my tj's the tom ford cases were being sold for 9.99 WITHOUT the sunglasses. What a deal you got!


----------



## glitterglo

Great deal!  A similar thing happened to me with Valentino sunglasses at Marshalls, they were marked for $9.99 also!  I snapped those up immediately!  lol


----------



## xlana

While the BF and I were waiting for this sushi restaurant to open for lunch, I popped into the Marshall's near by and I scored MEMBERS ONLY Liquid Leggings in Black for only $27 with tax!!! They're selling for like $95 on Kitson!!

Here is a picture of them: http://shopkitson.com/index.php?pageId=2&product_sku=182047


----------



## digby723

My local marshalls hasn't had squat in awhile...you guys are so lucky with these great deals on sunnies!


----------



## fresh1721

They had Marc Jacobs, Coach, Rayban, Tom Ford for men, and Prada sunglasses at my marshalls today!


----------



## tatertot

I stopped by mine the other day and they had a whole lot of nothing. No designer sunnies or shoes that I could find. They had a great Linea Pelle belt for only 14 bucks but it was to small for my preggo belly, lol.


----------



## missmndz

i've gotten some greeeat deals at Marshalls. usually with jeans, i've bought mankind's for $49, Rich and Skinny for $39, primp tops for $10. love searching for great deals!


----------



## massgirly92

I LOVE MARSHALLS! i've had MANY a great find.


----------



## bridurkin

I just got Giuseppe Zanotti leopard pony hair pumps at my marshalls for $199.  Now that I am looking around though, I wonder if they are fake?  Bluefly has the same pair, but with a red heel.  The ones I got have a black heel.  Does Marshalls carry fakes?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^They don't, but it could've been an error. I don't see people making fake Giuseppe Zanotti shoes though, maybe search around a bit more? Or go to the shoe section, and ask them?


----------



## nyinstilettos

i got a theory belt for $1!  i saw it like 5 months ago and was going to buy it for $15.    marshalls original price is 30$, theory price is 110$!

i also got miu miu sunnies for $19.99 regular marshall price.  theyre aviators.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

They had a lot of LNA, C&C California, Velvet, etc. I was suprised to see the LNA, it was the first time I saw that before.


----------



## cfred1

Do you remember how much the LnA's are?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

They were between $12 and $18 I believe. Probibly on the lower side. I didn't pay much attention to it though.


----------



## xlana

I saw LnA when I went to Marshall's too! They had tanks for about $16. I would have died and gone to heaven if they had the V-neck shirts!


----------



## sheanabelle

xlana said:


> I saw LnA when I went to Marshall's too! They had tanks for about $16. I would have died and gone to heaven if they had the *V-neck shirts!*




i saw some at loehmanns!


----------



## locurafan

wow you guys find some amazing deals!  I never have that kind of luck   Usually I'll just see some brands I've never heard of lol.  Do you guys know if they might sell Balenciaga bags?


----------



## MACsarah

locurafan said:


> wow you guys find some amazing deals!  I never have that kind of luck   Usually I'll just see some brands I've never heard of lol.  *Do you guys know if they might sell Balenciaga bags?*



now that is my deffinition of heaven! but honestly, i think that would be very rare, if we are talking about BBags such as the City, or weekenders..


----------



## locurafan

that's my definition of heaven too! haha xD  I guess ebay would be my best bet to get it cheaper  or craigslist but I don't really trust them


----------



## xlana

sheanabelle said:


> i saw some at loehmanns!



No way!!?? I have to check out my local Loehmann's then! How much were they going for? Do you recall?


----------



## aa12

does anyone know of a good tj maxx in LA????


----------



## Katie68506

^^
La Canada has a runway dept.


----------



## gymmia

I scored a trina turk dress for $20 and a tolani scarf for $20. Both on clearance. They also had sunnies from Oliver Peoples ($79) and Oakleys ($69).


----------



## nyinstilettos

just got a hurley two-piece for $10!


----------



## dessertpouch

cfred1 said:


> Do you remember how much the LnA's are?



I saw 3 styles of LNA @ a NorCal location earlier today: baseball tee, cami style tank, + raglan-type tee. The baseball tees + tanks were $15 whereas the other style tee was $30 I think. The "Designer" section was full of Nine West, Liz Claiborne, + the like...interesting interpretation of "Designer"


----------



## littlenakedange

I just got a LnA open back tank for $12, and Chloe sunnies for $79


----------



## Armaiti

I just got a really cute pair of 7 for all mankind jeans for $20 at my local TJ Maxx store on clearance!  (Eugene, Oregon) And they had a bunch of Earl Jeans marked down to $15.


----------



## twdavis

My latest great buys at Marshals:
Missoni Sunglasses $10
Betsy Johnson Sunglasses $10
Coach Sunglasses $39

I know...who needs that may pair of sunglasses in one trip? But they were such great buys I couldn't leave them there 
I had Lasik Eye surgery about 3 years ago and I've been obsessed with buying WHATEVER sunglasses I want right off the shelf!


----------



## locurafan

I saw some Diane von Furstenberg suitcases at my local Marshalls today.  The smaller ones were about 69.99 and the biggest was around $199.  They were a pink-ish purple-ish color, loved them!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Mine also had some in a toupe/stone color. I love them, and would really like to get them, but considering we have over 10 suitcases at home, I deffinantly don't need a new one.


----------



## snork

Some good deals in clearance denim. Got Paper Denim pants for $15 and Earl jeans for $10. Also saw Chip & Pepper $15, Michael Kors $20 and a lone pair of Hudson for $30.


----------



## twdavis

these sunnies in Black/Pink for $16.99 (orig. $95)

BCBGMAXAZRIA - ACCESSORIES: SUNGLASSES: ICON OVERSIZED OVAL SUNGLASSES


----------



## yangmiumiu

I saw a pair of Tom Ford sunglasses for $59.99 at my Marshalls today. Not quite sure what the style is, a 'Jack' maybe.


----------



## purpleevny20

they had lna at the marshalls in queens ny couple left and alot of torn by ronny hobo and rebecca beeson
the selectin is getting better there
worth it to check it out


----------



## lovemydeals

Found a ton of Frederic Fekkai shampoo/conditioner for $12.99 each.  These were the 8oz bottles that retail for $23 and up.


----------



## kmom

picked up a pair of paige hollywood hills bootcut jeans for $29.


----------



## malmccy

purchased the samsonite quadrion 29" spinner for $85 macys sales price is $323
http://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=318612&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results
purchased a fossil messenger bag for $50 and it retails for $148


----------



## kkeene19703

Yellow sticker clearance time ROCKS!!  Picked up a L/S Spanx top for $10, a couple of C & C tees for $5 apiece, a cute Michael Stars shine tank for $7 and a pair of Tahari dress pants for $5.


----------



## luvtami

Here's some shoe finds I saw at Marshalls over the weekend.

Joie Gladiator sandals - $29.00 - originally $245

--------------------------

Stuart Weitzman patent flats - in nude and black - I think $49. Originally $250


----------



## kmom

bought someauthentic seven for all mankind bootcuts for $29.


----------



## TinksDelite

Picked up a La Blanca bikini (reg $128) for $13, a Tahari summery dress for $10. 

Saw a Versace bikini on the clearance rack for $65 but it must have been XXS!


----------



## kkeene19703

Picked up a Bespoke wet/dry wide flat iron yellow sticker clearance for $29!!  Also saw some LNA L/S tees for $14.99 and Butterfly Dropout shirts for $24.99.


----------



## restricter

Marc Jacobs splash (retail $68) for $19.99.  They had Lemon and Cucumber.


----------



## EmeraldStar

One of my local Marshall's has brown Guccissima flats for $250, brown suede Kate Spade 
'Halle' wedges for $129, purple patent Dolce & Gabbana pumps, a lot of Frye boots and some DvF and Coach sandals on clearance for about $50+.


----------



## Katie68506

restricter said:


> Marc Jacobs splash (retail $68) for $19.99.  They had Lemon and Cucumber.



Thanks so much for the heads up!  I love the cucumber splash.  Also picked up some Coach wedges for $20 (yellow tag clearance) and saw a pair of Kate Spade red satin pumps


----------



## plumaplomb

$20 nude slingbacks by Nine West
$80 laceup ankle boots by CH Nike Air
$10 DKNY top (orig $150)... in pink... I already have it in black. Love it!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I don't know if I've posted these, but here are some of my recent ones: 
Wolford Tights- $10 (MRSP $52)
DKNY silk dress- $29 (MRSP $275)
2 pair of calvin klein tights- $2 ea. (MRSP $18 ea.)
A bunch of American Eagle tank tops (which I LOVE) for around $5. about $20 in store.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Ive been looking for frye boots!


----------



## blah956

more_CHOOS said:


> I live in Dallas, TX. I've been to several marshalls but there is only one that I've seen that carries the high end stuff. It's the one at the Preston Center Pavillion in Dallas.


 
tomorrow, HELLLO PRESTON CENTER


----------



## Katie68506

It looks like SoCal right now but lots of Prada spotted at Marshalls
http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-and-steals/prada-at-marshalls-496104.html


----------



## malmccy

Went to Marshall's today and purchased:
6 pack of betsey johnson socks $6.99
MuiMui sunglasses $15
Infinity scarf $12.99

On a side note they had a couple of Chloe sunglasses for $79.99 and Raybans for $49.99.


----------



## cherilynski

I went to San Francisco's Marshall's and saw an Ellie Tahari skirt for $10, Theory sandals for $20, and some Coach sandals. I purchased a Michael Kors leather braided belt for $20


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Went to mine today, got: 
Black French Connection Dress $7
Blue American Eagle tank $3 

They also had a good amount of LNA tee's from $7+ And member's only liquid leggings in black and silver for $10 or $15 dollars (the exact amount excapes me).


----------



## juicygrl41

PurseXaXholic said:


> Went to mine today, got:
> Black French Connection Dress $7
> Blue American Eagle tank $3
> 
> They also had a good amount of LNA tee's from $7+ And member's only liquid leggings in black and silver for $10 or $15 dollars (the exact amount excapes me).




Which Marshall's is this?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Marshall's Plaza in Pittsburgh.


----------



## calicaliente

Just left Marshall's & they have some serious items on clearance! I snagged 2 Stuart Weitzman (sp) shoes for $5/pair and Madden Girl wedges for $2. Wow!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^WOW! Great deals!!

ps- I really like the quote in your signature!


----------



## leothelnss

So I stopped by Marshalls today and really scored!
I got a pair of Tom Ford sunnies (with a scratch) for $3
a pair of Missoni sunnies for $1, Cole Haan sunnies for $1
Crew shampoo/pomade/oil gift set for hubby for $2
An Ed Hardy tie for $1
I was also there on Friday when I got
A pair of Paper Denim Cloth jeans for $3
An L*Space bathing suit for $1
Some C&C and LNA tanks for 70 cents to $1 each
A Juicy Couture dress for $2
And a $3 Free People coverup

They also had some cute Rock & Republic jeans for about $60, but obviously, those are out of my price range ;P


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Wow, i went thursday and didn't see those types of deals! is the yellow tag thing still going on?


----------



## MACsarah

Whats the yellow tag?


----------



## Katie68506

I see you guys got the boot from D&S too (like the TJ Maxx thread)!  Welcome to General Shopping.

I was in Omaha today (Lincoln doesn't have a Marshalls) and they had Spring '09 Gottex and La Blanca swimwear for $5 or less and a Francisco Biasia bag for $40.  I didn't look at the sunnies only because I don't need anymore but still major score Leo!  I understand the scratch is easily repairable.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> Whats the yellow tag?


 
Mac! Are you tpf-stalking me?! Hahaha JK  
Like final clearence, when everything is marked down really low


----------



## leothelnss

Thanks Katie! I was wondering where this thread had gone, lol


----------



## raspberrycobble

I was at TJM on saturday and I saw some juicy dresses for $39, a bunch of paige capris (though I didn't check the price) and two pairs of the J Brand Zombie for $29!!! They both had cuts, though they could easily be sewn up or left as is. You couldn't really tell that the cuts didn't belong.


----------



## blah956

I went to one of the "nicer" TJMaxx's in Dallas and WOW!

SOO cool! Diane Von Furstenburg shoes, Paige Premium Denim, Isabelle Fiore handbags.

really cool! i didn't find anything I wanted though. NO cool purses. But I went on Saturday so by then, I'm sure everything was picked over. Can't wait to go again later this week. Hopefully there are "new" arrivals.


----------



## MACsarah

PurseXaXholic said:


> Mac! Are you tpf-stalking me?! Hahaha JK
> Like final clearence, when everything is marked down really low



LOL. no. I just lurk in this forum as a motivation to get my arse into tjmaxx or marshalls! 

Oh, okay! thanks! how do you tell if something is yellow tag?


----------



## gymmia

> how do you tell if something is yellow tag?



After several red sticker markdowns, they will literally use a yellow sticker to put the final low price. I posted up thread, I recently bought a Nanette Lepore skirt in perfect condition for $5!


----------



## Dabyachunv

Ohh, I just came home with these...

Ralph Lauren Black Cable Knit short sleeve sweater in black 29.99 (from 55.99)
Royal Blue Pashmina 12.99 (from 36.99)


----------



## BottegaBlair

I heard they had DVF luggage for super cheap... Can anyone confirm?


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Yes! I've seen suitcases from $39.99-$69.99


----------



## blah956

I've seen DVF bags for as low as $9.99. I bought a large zippered tote there for that much.


----------



## MACsarah

gymmia said:


> After several red sticker markdowns, they will literally use a yellow sticker to put the final low price. I posted up thread, I recently bought a Nanette Lepore skirt in perfect condition for $5!



Wow. that sounds easy to spot! haha. thats such a great deal!  Congrats!


----------



## NYCBelle

any good Marshall's in Northern NJ anyone can recommend?


----------



## onesmallchimera

I found Miu Miu sunnies for $20 tonight!!


----------



## plumaplomb

boat shoes for $19


----------



## blah956

went to TJMAXX today and saw YSL bag for $1,300 and a Gucci for $899. Saw LAMB shoes for $99.99

walked out with a Kate Spade wallet for $59.99 and a La Rok tee for $49


----------



## nycfashionlvr

You guys are lucky! The closest Marshalls for me is downtown brooklyn and they never have anything this cool!


----------



## Dabyachunv

I'm planning another trip to Marshalls this week.  Another deal hunter I know actually snagged a LV belt at Marshalls.  So, since I had luck, Im going to try a different one a little further from the origional store i went to.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I went last night, and got: 
-Ralph Lauren Black Label Navy Polo (retail: $295) for $15 
-Pink Soffee shorts for $4 
-Puma Socks (I needed these) $7 for a 6-pack


----------



## crodrigue

any good marshals near orlando?


----------



## yeliab

Wow, you folks are really finding Fantastic Brand name items at Marshalls and TJ's!  I'm jealous!!  We don't have Runway stores...  I wish we had a better handbag sections!!


----------



## wis3ly

I don't think Marshalls have runway stores. The Marshall at my hometown (i'm at college right now) is a MEGA SHOE SHOP...so we constantly get nice designer shoe selections.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

the marshalls at towson, md had an 800 dollar isabella fiore gold-tone purse for 200 which looked like this...but in gold http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/isabella-fiore-star-studded-angie-hobo-handbag/15258/1/9584 and a cynthia rowley bag for 200 that looked like this http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/cynthia-rowley-large-fleur-shine-handbag/16848/1/47676 if i'd had more money i wouldve bought them myself they were gorgeous, if anyone goes and buys them let me know =]


----------



## bunnymasseuse

oxlivhopexo said:


> the marshalls at towson, md had an 800 dollar isabella fiore gold-tone purse for 200 which looked like this...but in gold http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/isabella-fiore-star-studded-angie-hobo-handbag/15258/1/9584 and a cynthia rowley bag for 200 that looked like this http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/handbags/cynthia-rowley-large-fleur-shine-handbag/16848/1/47676 if i'd had more money i wouldve bought them myself they were gorgeous, if anyone goes and buys them let me know =]


Wow, amazing!  I'll have to check them around the DC/MD/VA metro area!


----------



## ali w

I don't know if this has already been posted, but Marshall's is carrying PRADA now!!!!! I thought it was just a coincidence but I went to two separate ones and they both had Prada heels.


----------



## Chantal89

bunnymasseuse said:


> Wow, amazing! I'll have to check them around the DC/MD/VA metro area!


 
 I'm going to Towson next week. I'll have to check them out! I think we have a Runway store in Farifax or Vienna, but there aren't any in southern MD.


----------



## twin53

have to make a point to go there this week


----------



## littlenakedange

nlau085 said:


> I was about to purchase a pair of True Religion from Marshalls but then I noticed that they were fake. Be carefull they had real ones mixed in with fake ones. You can tell by the tag on the back of the jeans, the button on the fake pair was are really shiny silver and the stiching was diffrent



o yea. 
i bought chloe paddington at one of marshalls, i was soooo excited, it was only like $250. so i took it home,  VERY. EXTREMELY fake. 
so i took it back, the manager told me that some ppl returns the fake stuff for store credit.


----------



## littlenakedange

well, I got this juicy couture quilted jacket/hoodie 
for only $29.99


----------



## MolMol

got this Theory dress for $79.99 (belt was missing) 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=T22PD

now that I see its just a ribbon belt I will shop F21 and see if they have something!


----------



## Katie68506

^^Congrats!!! that's a great deal!


----------



## besttoro

Wow jeh3v, beautiful dress! Congratulations 

I never knew that Marshalls had such high end stuff and designer jeans. I love J Brand, I'll have to check them out!


----------



## chinahopes

This is very insignificant price-wise... but for the first time today, I saw OPI at my Marshalls for 4 bucks each... Two colors I loved.  One I already had and one I bought.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^They've had Essie too... for around $2-$4, depending on colors and clearence and such.


----------



## yeliab

I really love the Brand name shampoos/conditioners and hair care products!!  Frederic Fekkai is always available...  

We at times get a trickle of Clinique, Estee Lauder, Elizabeth Arden, Lancome, Bliss, etc

I also love the Le Creuset pots that come in ...  seen all copper All clad pots, etc...  

Love shopping at Marshalls' and TJ Maxx...  always find goodies there!  

Wish we had the haute couture designer clothing and handbags though!  But what we have is pretty cool!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I got an insainly cute Theory top for $25 on clearence this weekend. I also saw DVF shoes, coach shoes, no great purses though...

edit: 






it was this but in red.


----------



## onesmallchimera

Last season MBMJ sunnies for 29.99 (originally 100) and Coach sunnies for $15 (down from $150).


----------



## siworae

one time, i found a pair of Miu Miu sunglasses at TJ Maxx for $19.99  

that is definitely one of the best deals i've ever gotten at that store... i also love their Home Goods store... lots of great deals on some nice stuff!  also, my sister says that she often finds the same stuff at Marshall's that is sold at Nordstrom Rack, but for cheaper... mostly on children's clothing, though.


----------



## tillie46

I've gotten some great deals at Marshalls, but I like TJ's better because they carry Jewelry.


----------



## sparkledust

I know this is about Marshalls- but just a tip. sometimes the same exact shoes are at Ross for like half the price they are marked at Marshalls.


----------



## DamierAddict

i saw a bunch of isabella Fiore bags at my local marshals for $150 each


----------



## Sydesignergoods

Is anyone here from baltimore area?


----------



## Sydesignergoods

Anyone know where the marshalls "runway stores" are? I think they have one in Boston

^They have all designer suff for VERY cheap 

Also all the "runway" stores carry prada gucci ysl. Its amazing. I found a miu miu bag for $40!


----------



## oxlivhopexo

Sydesignergoods said:


> Is anyone here from baltimore area?



i am =]


----------



## DuvalCountyDiva

leothelnss said:


> So I stopped by Marshalls today and really scored!
> I got a pair of Tom Ford sunnies (with a scratch) for $3
> a pair of Missoni sunnies for $1, Cole Haan sunnies for $1
> Crew shampoo/pomade/oil gift set for hubby for $2
> An Ed Hardy tie for $1
> I was also there on Friday when I got
> A pair of Paper Denim Cloth jeans for $3
> An L*Space bathing suit for $1
> Some C&C and LNA tanks for 70 cents to $1 each
> A Juicy Couture dress for $2
> And a $3 Free People coverup
> 
> They also had some cute Rock & Republic jeans for about $60, but obviously, those are out of my price range ;P



Wow! A Juicy dress for $2?! For some reason I have always bypassed Marshall's and when I did go into the store, I always had a hard time trying to sort through all those racks of clothes. It just frustrated me too much. LOL.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

FINALLY!!! 
All spring, summer, and fall long I've been going to marshalls, hoping and praying to find a pair of $20 mui mui sunglasses. Well, Today I went, and Bam!! at the top of the sunglass turny thing, I found a pair of mui mui sunnies!! YAY! The frames are huge, but that's okay because my head is pretty big too  I'm so excited!! And this came at the perfect time: less than two weeks 'till vacation. 
They are these: http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0679420293646
only in a brownish color.


----------



## plumaplomb

^ Cute! Great score. Which one did you go to? I look, too, but only found a pair of wire ones that didn't look great on me.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I went to one near my house, not a runway or special designer marshalls, just a regular, old, marshalls. They also have DVF shoes, coach, I believe they had uggs, but those sold out quick. B. Makowski Bags, Coach, D&B. Splendid, LNA, and Micheal Stars tee shirts. Ella Moss, Ralph lauren, BCBG. Nothing insainly big, but I have found D&G trench coats, Black Label RL, And more. Hahaha, I practically spend my life there.


----------



## MACsarah

^take me to your Marshalls, please! LOL.

D&G coat? Did you get it?


----------



## aliysiah

I hope the other two Marshall's that are further away have better selection. The one closest to me has cruddy inventory. I will definitely go and check it out this week.


----------



## smvida

i already posted this in a different thread http://forum.purseblog.com/deals-an...50-off-addtl-10-a-405332-24.html#post12815139

the marshalls in redmond, wa has frye boots!  i scored Ronnie shorties in dark brown for $79.99!


----------



## smvida

tonight i scored a northface denali hoodie (in girls) for 69.99.  retails for $119!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

MACsarah said:


> ^take me to your Marshalls, please! LOL.
> 
> D&G coat? Did you get it?


 
If you're ever around here, PM me and I'll let you know where to go  

It was a white D&G trench coat for $25. I didn't get it because it looked irregular on me and the hanger, and it was beyond dirty. I wouldn't have been able to wear it.


----------



## agart245

Today I stopped into my local Marshall's (Enfield, CT) and there were a ton of sunglasses-  I noticed RayBan's, Miu Miu's, Mosley Tribes, and a couple of other designer brands-  some good deals to be found! I wanted to get a pair of Wayfarers for $50 but I restrained myself because I'm not convinced they flattered me.


----------



## mmmsc

DuvalCountyDiva said:


> Wow! A Juicy dress for $2?! For some reason I have always bypassed Marshall's and when I did go into the store, I always had a hard time trying to sort through all those racks of clothes. It just frustrated me too much. LOL.


I got Paper Denim jeans for $7 (with $150 price tag but they may actually even sell for more) and I was so excited


----------



## onesmallchimera

I got a Kate Spade bag from last season for $80.


----------



## sweetdreamer16

Sydesignergoods said:


> Anyone know where the marshalls "runway stores" are? I think they have one in Boston
> 
> ^They have all designer suff for VERY cheap
> 
> Also all the "runway" stores carry prada gucci ysl. Its amazing. I found a miu miu bag for $40!


 

omg omg omg!!!!

did you buy it???? I hope u did!!

show us pics!!!!


----------



## aliysiah

Ugh this sucks. Hard.
Yet another Marshall's with nothing good on my town (Folsom, CA).
Hopefully I can find something at the other furthest one. I'll give it a try tomorrow.
To anyone who got sweet finds and deals, etc... I'm so and forever will be jealous of you all. Gah.
If anyone has gotten some new goodies, please post pics!! Thanks!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

After reading about everyone's amazing bargains, I headed over to my closest Marshalls this evening. I didn't find anything too exciting but I did pick up a very cute Juicy Couture silver/grey hoodie for $39.99 (marked down from $158) and a pair of wedge-heeled Coach sandals for $39.99 (originally $160). I also had a pair of Kate Spade sandals ($29.99) in my basket, but I put those back when I realized they didn't really match anything in my closet.

Tomorrow I'll check out TJ Maxx!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I went back today, and found the match box, glasses case, and cleaning wipe to match my Mui Mui sunglasses! There was no price tag on it, but I asked them and they said to find something similar. I got the cheepest sunglasses case I could find ($3.99). And paid that much for the box/case/wipe. 
So excited!


----------



## plumaplomb

I picked up DVF shoes for $49!!!!!!!!!

Here is a pic I found on eBay... I don't authenticate this seller or anything, FYI
http://cgi.ebay.com/425-DIANE-VON-F...ItemQQptZUS_Women_s_Shoes?hash=item414a01a09e


----------



## Jeannam2008

Question, A Ross just opened up in my area. I've never been in one. Is it just like Marshalls?


----------



## gymmia

Ross is similar to Marshalls and TJM, but the store is typically more disorganized IMHO. They have fewer "nicer" items, but when I stopped in last time, they did have some Prada and Gucci sunnies.


----------



## nova_girl

Jeannam2008 said:


> Question, A Ross just opened up in my area. I've never been in one. Is it just like Marshalls?



I agree with gymmia. The Ross near me is almost always more unorganized and has less of the high end designer stuff but the prices are usually a little bit better, at least for the things that I buy. I recently bought some exercise pants for $10.99 at Ross and then I went to TJ's and found the same ones for $12.99. Not a huge difference of course but that's how it usually is in my experience.


----------



## yeliab

I have to agree - Ross are usually disorganized... but I'll tell ya when I do go in there - among the strewn clothing and shoes - I usually find a diamond in the rough!!  

I recently found MBT sneakers,  "fitflops", Frye boots, etc in the shoe dept... and even nicer surprises here and there in the clothing sections!  

It's definitely worth going to Ross!!    Have fun!!  




Jeannam2008 said:


> Question, A Ross just opened up in my area. I've never been in one. Is it just like Marshalls?


----------



## kkeene19703

yeliab said:


> I have to agree - Ross are usually disorganized... but I'll tell ya when I do go in there - among the strewn clothing and shoes - I usually find a diamond in the rough!!
> 
> I recently found MBT sneakers, "fitflops", Frye boots, etc in the shoe dept... and even nicer surprises here and there in the clothing sections!
> 
> It's definitely worth going to Ross!!  Have fun!!


 
I totally agree....if you have time to dig you can find some GREAT buys.  Nothing TOO high end, but they are cheaper than Marshalls and TJ Maxx for sure.  I can almost always score a steal on the clothing clearance rack.


----------



## Amaryllix

The Ross by me is unfortunately disgusting... it's dirty, the clothes are strewn everywhere and are either dirty or ripped.


----------



## Sjensen

Amaryllix said:


> The Ross by me is unfortunately disgusting... it's dirty, the clothes are strewn everywhere and are either dirty or ripped.


That sounds exactly like more than one Ross around me!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Marshalls in Hagerstown, MD is a bust for nail polish if anyone was curious.


----------



## kateincali

Stopped by Marshall's in Hyannis, MA the other day and was pleasantly surprised by the selection. They had Isabella Fiore bags, a gorgeous gold Black Label Ralph Lauren (XXS was so not happening) for $60, and a few Donna Karan dresses. I almost picked up a black/red Hilary Radley coat for $39, I'm kind of regretting that I didn't. They've stepped it up, though, I'll have to go in more often.


----------



## mimi14

I got some gorgeous Stuart Weitzman Flats. They're gold super comfy and very pretty. RRP was $250 or something (can't remember), I got them for $50. 

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...dals&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHNG_enUS323US323&sa=G&um=1

^^ That style but in gold.


----------



## swatson

LOVE the Marshalls by my area! 

I have found everything from COACH shoes, to MK bags, to Betsy Johnson and of course (for my active lifestyle) SmartWool socks! In comparison to TJ Maxx, it is clean, better organized, and offers a great selection of clothing/accessories/homeware, etc. There used to be a ROSS near the Marshalls; but it closed. When it was open, it wasn't as shoddy as some of the descriptions noted here. Lastly, the Marshalls is a few stores down from DSW = lots of great shoe selections!

...lol and this comes from a gal who does not like shopping!... 

swatson


----------



## Katie68506

I love them both but they are different.  TJM is cramped, but it's closer and loaded with stuff and the prices seem to be better.  Marshalls is cleaner/airier but the prices are higher and it's about 45 minutes away -accept during the final clearance sale where I will make a special trip just for Marshalls.  I did just pick up some SmartWool hipsters for $6 (keeps the bottom warm when I fall in the snow!) they only had 1, so I was looking to buy more and they run anywhere from $25 - $45.  Hope Marshalls gets more in soon.


----------



## bakeacookie

Has anyone been to the one in Seal Beach's Rossmor Plaza? (I think that's what it's called. I pass by there to get to the beach. XD )

And any sales going on lately? Nothings caught my eye in any of the ones near me.


----------



## Iffie

I went to Marshall recently n found 2 pair of rock and republic for around 100$ but no more than 120$. Pretty good compare to the original price which is 187$ and 200$.  However it's hard to find them in my size which is 23/24.  Btw, I want a pair of Hudson jeans but there were none at Marshall. Any suggestion?


----------



## Jeannam2008

I went in there tonight, and found The cutest Coach snow boots. I didn't buy them though or look at the price tag. I'm trying my very hardest not to spend b/c I'm saving for a new D&B bag.
I even saw Coach sneakers and my boyfriend bought a pair of puma sneakers for only $10.00 and he got a really cute Ralph Lauren Polo button down for only $9.00


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Iffie said:


> I went to Marshall recently n found 2 pair of rock and republic for around 100$ but no more than 120$. Pretty good compare to the original price which is 187$ and 200$. However it's hard to find them in my size which is 23/24. Btw, I want a pair of Hudson jeans but there were none at Marshall. Any suggestion?


 
Keep checking! They change their stock weekly and might gets hudson's in. 
I always find size 24s at my marshalls, and they're usually the best price. make sure to check in the clearence section, because its such an unusual size, most  of the time it gets marked down greatly.


----------



## zoomzoom123

Iffie said:
			
		

> I went to Marshall recently n found 2 pair of rock and republic for around 100$ but no more than 120$. Pretty good compare to the original price which is 187$ and 200$. However it's hard to find them in my size which is 23/24. Btw, I want a pair of Hudson jeans but there were none at Marshall. Any suggestion? .


I'm a 23/24 as well, and I find I have the best luck at saks off 5th; they have hudsons on the clearance rack all the time. I've picked up a few pairs at ~$40 if you go during the right time (addtl 40%off clearance).


----------



## bakeacookie

The Marshalls near me have Prada peep toes for 169-189. They're up on the clearance wall. 
Bought a pair of Sofft patent leather mary jane pumps for 18$


----------



## Katie68506

I just picked up Guerlain's My Insolence 1.7oz this weekend for $20.  The 3.4oz was there but it was opened and the price was gone.  It's a floral citrus scent that my DH loved and insisted that I get.

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=451506&PseudoCat=se-xx-xx-xx.esn_results


----------



## lpeabody

I saw some Coach shoes and boots also, lots of shoes in general to pick from


----------



## nelicquele

I may need to go here to find something for mom's xmas present... but I wish I could find something nice for myself too. The name brand/designer goodies you all found is never, _ever_ found at my location. I'm jealous!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I grew up shopping at Marshalls. They have really good deals if you look around and go in there frequently. I noticed that the stores near more upscale areas and cities, for example in New York and L.A. get much better brand names and designers. Recently I bought a BCBG sweater dress there for $35, I think it retails for $250. I also noticed that they had Prada shoes for around $200. I didn't really like the style of the shoes, but was a pretty good deal.  Shopping at places like Marshalls shows how much some brands are marked up!


----------



## purpleevny20

I bought a guess jacket today for 40  and an ice cream bowl for 2 dollars


----------



## olialm1

I definitely prefer my local TJ's because of the RUNWAY section but sometimes I check out Marshalls because they have a good selection of shoes sometimes. Haven't found anything good recently though.


----------



## bfali

the marshalls near me gets in designer shoes but they are really outdated and overpriced- nothing impressive!!!  I would love to find some awesome deals at marshalls!


----------



## sweetwaterhag

Aw man, I miss having Marshalls and Nordstrom Rack. All they have here in Key West is a sad little Ross- you can occasionally find some treasures, but man, you really have to hunt and dig for them, and then stand in line for an hour while the one cashier rings everyone up.


----------



## Jeannam2008

^ Yeah I actually took the time to walk through the Ross that just opened up in my area...what a sad excuse for a store...really! I'll be sticking with Marshalls.


----------



## kkeene19703

Scored a pair of Scanty PJ's on clearance for $10 and a pair of Joe's Jeans on clearance for $59!!  They had a couple LnA T's marked down to $3.50 but they were a little too see-thru for my taste.


----------



## oxlivhopexo

i got a pair of gorgeous armani exchange sunnies for 10 dollars there the other day =]


----------



## TARAMARIE1987

Marshalls has everything! I just bought a Michael Kors shirts for 19.99
retails for 80.00 dollars.They have Coach,Juicy Purse,Marc Jacobs,Michael Kors,and bcbg max azria and so much more!!I LOVE MARSHALLS!!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Mine has juicy terry puffed sleeved jacket for 15 and romeo and juilet cropped hoodies for 10


----------



## afsweet

i bought a mackage coat on clearance for 199 yesterday and 2 splendid jersey open cardigans for $25 each. my mom got a RL jacket for $99 and a ton of pyrex lol. 

my marshalls had 2 pairs of pour la victoire heels on clearance, but both were .5 a size too small for me! http://www.amazon.com/Pour-Victoire...r_1_13?ie=UTF8&s=shoes&qid=1258168720&sr=1-13 these were only $69! there were also a bunch of cole haan flats on clearance for $39.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Today I got a pair of joe's jeans on sale for $60, they fit me wonderfully and I've needed a new pair of jeans for quote some time... I also got a navy juicy cardigan with pretty gold buttons and some really nice new night gowns.


----------



## yslalice

just bought 2 splendid cardis and a bcbg dress, all $25 each.


----------



## Bagsluver

I went to Marshalls in Stamford, CT tonight and found pairs of Prada pumps and flats, Chloe shoes, Gucci pumps and other designers for reasonable prices. Only small sizes tho.


----------



## MolMol

http://www.zappos.com/n/p/p/7248349/c/309.html

got those for $149.99!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Does anyone know if Marshall's does something for black friday?


----------



## afsweet

^i don't know about marshalls but i assume it'd be similar to what loehmanns does. in the past, loehmanns did like a 20% off for a few hours that morning.


----------



## purpleevny20

i got an american eagle scoop neck long sleeved shirt for 5 bucks
What a great deal


----------



## shoprat

Hi ladies I had to share my excitement w/ someone that would understand! 
I bought this great Andrew Mark coat for $99!!!! Yeay! : http://www.andrewmarc.com/marcnewyork/index.php/womens/outerwear/estelle.html


----------



## plumaplomb

^ Great find, *shoprat*!! Very oak nyc


----------



## mawygrrl23

Nice coat *shoprat*


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Marshalls in The Woodlands, TX area had a fair amount of polish to choose from, but very little Philosophy items as I've seen elsewhere.  Did see a 4 set of NARS lipglosses but did not buy it.  Was the only one seen... and I was shocked!


----------



## zhenya271

I saw several pairs of the grey suede Chinese Laundry over the knee boots like Serena van der Woodson wore from 2007 on Gossip Girl at my Marshalls today, but they were unfortunately very poor quality- probably why they managed to make it to Marshalls, I guess?


----------



## MolMol

i got a primp zip hoodie sweatshirt for $20 on clearance!


----------



## nyinstilettos

spotted tall leather Frye boots in camel for $149; juicy suede boots in light brown for $100; also, a ton of uggs for $99 (boots), 50$ (slippers), and  one other ugg style.

i spotted korres body butter sets for 7$, DDF face skincare ($19.99 for face moisturizer, 8$ for toner, and some other prdocut for wrinkle treatment), OPI polish for like $4 a bottle.

also, TONS of ski stuff!!!!  amaaaazing deals on spyder, smith, salmon etc.

 also spotted spanx for 15$, juicy black tights for <15$, and HUE tights for <10$.

oh and burberry fragrance for like $20, $24, or $29.  depending on the size.


----------



## nyinstilettos

nyinstilettos said:


> spotted tall leather Frye boots in camel for $149; juicy suede boots in light brown for $100; also, a ton of uggs for $99 (boots), 50$ (slippers), and  one other ugg style.
> 
> i spotted korres body butter sets for 7$, DDF face skincare ($19.99 for face moisturizer, 8$ for toner, and some other prdocut for wrinkle treatment), OPI polish for like $4 a bottle.
> 
> also, TONS of ski stuff!!!!  amaaaazing deals on spyder, smith, salmon etc.
> 
> also spotted spanx for 15$, juicy black tights for <15$, and HUE tights for <10$.
> 
> oh and burberry fragrance for like $20, $24, or $29.  depending on the size.



i also spotted Kate Spade stationary (invite cards) for $3 clearance!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

They had tons of uggs at mine; pink and purple rainbooys for about$120, they also had grey clogs/slippers for $60, and silver and gold shiney slippers for $30.


----------



## Carmen82

nyinstilettos said:


> spotted tall leather Frye boots in camel for $149; juicy suede boots in light brown for $100; also, a ton of uggs for $99 (boots), 50$ (slippers), and one other ugg style.
> 
> i spotted korres body butter sets for 7$, DDF face skincare ($19.99 for face moisturizer, 8$ for toner, and some other prdocut for wrinkle treatment), OPI polish for like $4 a bottle.
> 
> also, TONS of ski stuff!!!! amaaaazing deals on spyder, smith, salmon etc.
> 
> also spotted spanx for 15$, juicy black tights for <15$, and HUE tights for <10$.
> 
> oh and burberry fragrance for like $20, $24, or $29. depending on the size.


 
Wow, which Marshalls did you go to? I've never seen DDF products at the Marshalls near me!


----------



## crodrigue

This motivated me... maybe I'll go snoop through a Marshalls near me today! I'll post if I discover anything fabulous


----------



## penny76

Great finds everyone! I love Marshalls, have to get up there during the week.


----------



## yslalice

got kate spade black leather boots for $99, passed on chloe heels for $199
also got an lna tee for $7


----------



## nyinstilettos

Carmen82 said:


> Wow, which Marshalls did you go to? I've never seen DDF products at the Marshalls near me!



in Ny!


----------



## BagTheorist

I hit marshalls and tjmaxx often. I have found to many steals to name. love it!


----------



## LV Luvr

Any good deals found in Houston stores lately?


----------



## wonderwoman9

i got a couple juicy couture hoodies at my local marshalls a few months back. i rarely see anything good there!


----------



## bakeacookie

Got a black Ralph Lauren skirt for $10.


----------



## snibor

Mine also had uggs.  A few Isabella Fiore bags, Michael Kors bags.


----------



## kkeene19703

Saw a bunch of Philosophy stuff at the local one here today.  You can get most of what I saw cheaper online with the discounts at Skinstore and Sephora.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Today I got three Jean Paul Gaultier Evian Glass Water Bottles: http://www.shopevian.com/p-43-jean-paul-gaultier-prt-porter-2009-limited-edition-bottle.aspx They're the 2009 holiday limited edition. At my marshalls for $1.99 each. They had more which I'll probably goback and get a few more, but I didn't want to carry too many because I didn't want to drop any! lol. One is a gift and I don't know what I'll do with the other two, but I love them... so pretty! 
I also got a couple other things for presents and such, but the bottles were deffinantly my favorite, and a great deal!


----------



## lovebeibei

^so cute! i want one!


----------



## OlgaMUA

*My local Marshalls carry Gucci, Prada, Versace also...stuff that are $1-2k+ down to less than $300. *

the one near me stinks.. so does our DSW.. we never get the designer brands.


----------



## littlenakedange

i got myself a VICINI GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI boots on sale for $149.
i'm not sure what the retail's for, but i was on ebay for $799, originally retailed for $1650!


----------



## afsweet

i bought a vince cashmere sweater for $99. i love it and i think i got it for a steal


----------



## mishka

That is a total steal for vince *Stephc005*!


----------



## Shopgirl_Lina

That's cool. I try to check once a week to see what good stuff they've got.


----------



## plumaplomb

Burts Bees is down to a couple dollars or less...


----------



## aa12

which marshalls did u find those at! they are gorgeous!!!



littlenakedange said:


> View attachment 963958
> 
> 
> 
> i got myself a VICINI GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI boots on sale for $149.
> i'm not sure what the retail's for, but i was on ebay for $799, originally retailed for $1650!


----------



## nyinstilettos

littlenakedange said:


> View attachment 963958
> 
> 
> 
> i got myself a VICINI GIUSEPPE ZANOTTI boots on sale for $149.
> i'm not sure what the retail's for, but i was on ebay for $799, originally retailed for $1650!




omg, GREAT find!! what location??


----------



## BurberryBabe

if you live in DFW area please check out my blog 

http://fashion-leopard.blogspot.com/


----------



## nyinstilettos

a slew of Chantelle bras marked down to $10.   

these sell for like 70-110$ at nordstroms, bloomies, neiman, etc.  i'm so excited!


----------



## nova_girl

^^I bought one, I couldn't believe the price!


----------



## afsweet

^ooh i need to pay more attention to the bra section! i always skip over it.


----------



## nyinstilettos

^STEPHC-- yaaa! the bra section is super messy, so it's easy to skip over.  but this time, for some reason, the clearance bras were placed w/ the clearance clothes (odd, right?).

NOVAGIRL-- i knoooww.  i saw them and started like grabbing all of them in my size!! but them i ended up buying two b/c i didnt need a buncha bras in one design and color. lol


----------



## snibor

I wear Chantelle bras but I have to say the Chantelle bras I tried on at Marshalls were not cut the same or something.  I always take the same size and they seemed smaller or maybe just the style wasn't right for me.


----------



## cupcake22

Holy...ness! I will check it out after the holidays and hopefully all the good stuff won't be gone!


----------



## Katie68506

snibor said:


> I wear Chantelle bras but I have to say the Chantelle bras I tried on at Marshalls were not cut the same or something.  I always take the same size and they seemed smaller or maybe just the style wasn't right for me.


I had a problem with the logo print Chantelle bras.  Still I bought the Africa range boyshorts, I couldn't believe it they were less than $5 (90% off)


----------



## purpleevny20

I bought a pair of pink Kelsie dagger booties for 15 bucks 
There amazing and so comfortable t wear 
Here is a link to them
http://www.endless.com/dp/B001OTZY1...e=380333&linkCode=asn&creativeASIN=B001OTZY1Q


----------



## nova_girl

I was at Ross today and saw these Sketchers sneakers http://www.dsw.com/dsw_shoes/catalog/product.jsp?index=50&sort=&category=&prodId=190557&brand=300222 . I was actually considering buying them at DSW the last time I was there because I wanted an inexpensive pair of sneakers to wear on errands and stuff, plus I love pink and gray together. I bought the only pair I saw on the shelves at Ross, for $26.99! I hope you guys don't mind me posting a Ross deal in this thread, I didn't see a dedicated Ross thread!







And to bring this post back on topic to Marshall's, this is the Chantelle bra I scored for $10.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I got kate spade cards for $4.


----------



## EmeraldStar

I saw some M by MJ button-ups for men today for the first time. They were in the clearance section for $29.


----------



## wis3ly

saw some J-Brand Cordury-ish pants for $39.


----------



## beth001

Forgive me for skimming through the last several pages of this thread... I am a TJMAXX/Marshall's _ADDICT_ & can't believe I just discovered this thread!
My latest Marshall's finds?  Fragrances:  JOY, St. John Signature, Guerlain Insolence.  Philosophy 3-in-1 Shower Gels (Sweet Cream, Gingerbread, and one Licorice.)  The shower gels seem to arrive one day and be gone the next!  Lots of lovely stuff pre-Christmas.  Not sure how much of it is available year-round.
Oh!  And I bought some really nice Ralph Lauren crystal water glasses, short ones and tall ones, like this:




I think I paid $7.99/glass .  Just looked them up on the internet & they're listed as 4/$64.95 or more -- and that's a sale price!


----------



## dactful

I absolutely love the tight collection at Marshalls...  especially when they're on clearance


----------



## sanaenver

more_CHOOS said:


> I live in Dallas, TX.  I've been to several marshalls but there is only one that I've seen that carries the high end stuff.  It's the one at the Preston Center Pavillion in Dallas.




Wow - I never knew that Marshalls carried these brands. I live in Allen,TX and will definitely go to the Marshalls in Preston Pavilion this weekend! Can't wait!


----------



## nyinstilettos

EmeraldStar said:


> I saw some M by MJ button-ups for men today for the first time. They were in the clearance section for $29.




!!! great find!

I found some cute bathroom stuff at HomeGoods today on clearance.  i also spotted the DDF daily moisturizer spf 15 marked down to $16 (from 19.99).  i also spotted some philosophy stuff, and american crew (marked to $3 and $4).

i saw Uggs rainboots (kids for $49.99 and cute women's ones for $150), and i spotted Sorels around $60.  I saw Frye camel leather, flat boots marked down to $99.  Coach rainboots marked to $99.  i also found romeo and juliet clothing, vertigo,mac marked odwn .i spotted a vince cashmere sweater marked down to $99.  also, a mackage jacket marked down to $199 (i just saw these sold out at Off 5th the other day).


----------



## wis3ly

Saw frye teal green-ish flats for $39? not sure..


----------



## reichan

Went in to return a top but left with three Theory Tubular tanks (retails for $95) for $10/each! And found these super cute Joie Veronica Maryjanes for $39!!!!

Here's what they look like:

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?product=JOIE-WZ16&c=Joie&d=Shoes 

Love Marshalls!


----------



## prima

Reichan, did you go to a Marshalls in the LA area? Which one? I've been looking for those Joie shoes forever! Did you see any other sizes available?


----------



## reichan

I went to the one in Rowland Heights (San Gabriel Valley area).  I saw them in 7.5, 8, and I believe 9.

HTH! 



prima said:


> Reichan, did you go to a Marshalls in the LA area? Which one? I've been looking for those Joie shoes forever! Did you see any other sizes available?


----------



## prima

Ooh yes, thanks! I'm in the area so I went this morning (they're actually open new year's day) and found them. Awesome deal and find!


----------



## reichan

So glad you found them!  What a great way to start off the new year!!



prima said:


> Ooh yes, thanks! I'm in the area so I went this morning (they're actually open new year's day) and found them. Awesome deal and find!


----------



## lovebeibei

went to my marshalls yesterday and they had gotten a new shipment uggs.
they had:
wallington rainboots $119.99
coffee dakotas $49.99
gold pearle clogs $49.99
small sizes only though.

i also saw primp hoodies on sale for $15! they had the seagull print in green w/ blue seagulls.


----------



## zhenya271

I found a Francis Francis X1 espresso machine for $359!  I was hoping it was red, but turned out it was stainless steel.  My husband is the coffee drinker in the house- I was thinking of my kitchen counter and he is perfectly happy with his Nespresso machine, but we will see how it goes. It's a beautiful machine, though, and normally retails around $700.


----------



## beth001

I was looking at those BEAUTIFUL cappuccino machines at my local TJ's before Xmas... hubby said it was too much to spend on a coffee maker.    Please let me know how yours works out!


----------



## Love Of My Life

zhenya271 said:


> I found a Francis Francis X1 espresso machine for $359! I was hoping it was red, but turned out it was stainless steel. My husband is the coffee drinker in the house- I was thinking of my kitchen counter and he is perfectly happy with his Nespresso machine, but we will see how it goes. It's a beautiful machine, though, and normally retails around $700.


 

        good buy.. do you think his coffee tastes better

        dripping from this originally $700 coffee maker


----------



## nova_girl

I got another Chantelle bra ($12, but there were other styles for $10) and a Vineyard Vines coat that retails for $225 and is on ebay for $125 but I got it on clearance for $20.


----------



## afsweet

i checked marshalls today but didn't get anything. 

i saw chantelle bras (none in my size though)- i think regular price was around $18 and the clearance ones were $10. i also saw some wacoal bras (again not in my size) and a badgley mischka bra. they also had a ton of new home stuff set up- huge mirrors, rugs, lamps, etc. 

do your marshalls tend to have larger sized bras or smaller ones? i couldn't find many in my size (32 A), and none of them were brands i'm dying to try (like chantelle and wacoal). the bras i saw were like D's or larger and then the cute aerie bras i saw were 32 AA.


----------



## nova_girl

^^I think my Marshalls has a pretty even selection of bra sizes but of course the ones I find the most are in the B-C cup range. It's funny, because before I lost weight and was wearing a G cup I could never find anything that big in Marshalls/TJ's/Ross but now I see loads of bras (mainly Fayreform) in that size. I can't help but think it's not fair they didn't stock them when I needed them lol.


----------



## afsweet

^lol i noticed my marshalls had tons of c, d, and bigger. too bad for me!


----------



## darkeyes_317

Today I needed to go in a Michael's craft store to buy things for my students and there is coincidentally a Marshall's next door to it.  I bought:

A pair of Kate Spade heels for $69
A pair of Juicy Couture flats for $39
A Polo cable knit sweater for $29

I think I got some good deals!


----------



## roxys

nothing good at my marshalls yesterday i did spot a couple of emus boots for $30... no uggs. =X


----------



## marbella8

darkeyes_317, those are great deals.  I would love to see photos of the juicy flats, which store?


----------



## toodlee

Marshall's in Calumet City, Il had Linea Pelle skinny belts with multi studs for $10, Cole Haan shoes and boots on clearance and Philosophy products! 

Usually the selection is pretty poor but this was a day to score!


----------



## darkeyes_317

Here are some photos from my Marshall's trip (New Orleans, LA store):

Juicy Couture Flats-originally $178-clearance $39




Kate Spade heels (they are brown suede and patent-it is hard to tell from the pic)-originally $328-clearance $69 




Great deals!


----------



## m30w

^^ love the kate spades!

ugg corinths in black $149.99 (oh how i wish they had more -would prefer 1 size up so i'd have the option to be able to wear w/socks- & would get marked clearance)

saw frye brown short booties (can't remember the style?) for $39 clearance & black leather campus boots lined w/shearling for $99 clearance (but like sz 10 or 11??)


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some of my local ones have really been picked over since Xmas.  Found a few BCBG Maxx woven tops with a skirt type bottom in 2 diff colors for 23$, a 100% cashmere for 30$, some discontinued Yankee candle plug in scent 2 packs, and a variety of sprinkles for decorative cookie making.


----------



## linpaddy

I am never able to shop at Marshalls or a discount store for that matter because I do not have the patience to sift through the racks.

But it looks like I must try harder!  Beautiful buys everybody!


----------



## LABAG

Two Raj scarves-for 16.99 each-awesome buy, I bought two before for 60 bucks on sale from bloomingdales!, love them though


----------



## tantrumsara

I know! And the best is...they take returns. If you don't want to try it on in the store, take it home and if it doesn't fit, just take it back. It's pure luck though to find nice things, you have to go often.


----------



## afsweet

how does marshalls get the food products so they can discount them? i've checked and it's not like they're already expired or something...


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Over stock? They had Evian bottles from this year's christmas for $2 ($14 from evian). So they either thought they couldn't sell it, made too much, had to get rid of it, the bag had some sort of defect, new packaging, etc.


----------



## nova_girl

Guess what I saw at Marshalls today ladies? Yellow stickers! I didn't see them on the dresses or bras but they were on the shoes, tops and pants in the clearance section. Go before all the good stuff is gone!


----------



## ashleekieu

After reading this thread, I decided to go during my lunch break. I was able to find a pair of Cole Haan mary jane on clearance for $29; Soft mary Jane shoes for $20; Juicy terry jacket for $29, and a Polo Ralph Lauren Sweater for $15. 
They had a great clearance section at the store that I was at, lots a BCBG clothing and Cashmere Sweaters were $29.00.


----------



## m30w

ooh yellow stickers -thanks nova_girl!!


----------



## nova_girl

^^you're welcome!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ashleekieu said:


> {snipped}
> They had a great clearance section at the store that I was at, lots a BCBG clothing and Cashmere Sweaters were $29.00.


^That's what I've been looking for at my local ones! Arrrgh!  Wish I was in LA right now 

Speaking of which... who here is from the Dallas/FTworth area?  I'll be out there in the potential next week or so... want to scout out the good stores... assuming they have some Marshalls round' there~


----------



## Katie68506

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^That's what I've been looking for at my local ones! Arrrgh!  Wish I was in LA right now
> 
> Speaking of which... who here is from the Dallas/FTworth area?  I'll be out there in the potential next week or so... want to scout out the good stores... assuming they have some Marshalls round' there~



Check with Blah, I think she's from that area


----------



## wis3ly

awww..yellow stickers?? I'm not at home...no marshalls near me right noww...


----------



## afsweet

i just want to clarify: yellow stickers are better markdowns than red stickers, right?


----------



## nova_girl

^^yup!


----------



## Fun2BAround

bunnymasseuse said:


> ^That's what I've been looking for at my local ones! Arrrgh! Wish I was in LA right now
> 
> Speaking of which... who here is from the Dallas/FTworth area? I'll be out there in the potential next week or so... want to scout out the good stores... assuming they have some Marshalls round' there~


 
There are a ton of Marshall's...which area will you be in?  I usually go to the one in Lewisville (where I live) or Plano (where I work).  TJ Maxx is good too..the best one is in Las Colinas (Irving).


----------



## thithi

I went to the one in the beverly connection, and it was slightly disappointing... there were several cole haans marked down to $29, and some random kate spades and dvfs on sale as well, but none that fit or that i liked.  I saw a random pair of gucci heeled moccassins for $229.

There were several pairs of R&R jeans marked to $39 but the R's were a bit garish and bright.  Pair of AGs for $29.  Some brown velvet 7fam's for $49.  A few Jbrand cords for $29.  

I ended up only getting a pair of the Jbrands in dark purple... wish I could have found some shoes though!


----------



## ashleekieu

Thithi, have you tried the Marshalls Mega Shoes stores? They are also having clearance on shoes, worth checking out. There is a store on Brand in Glendale. Also, another in Santa Monica (though I have not been there).


----------



## thithi

^ I've been to the one in SM, and I was surprised the last time I went because their shoe section expanded.  I forgot about that, thanks for reminding me!

For the life of me I don't remember where the Marshall's on Brand is... is it across the mall?  I use to work in that area, and maybe they put it in after I left... is this the one you went to today?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Fun2BAround said:


> There are a ton of Marshall's...which area will you be in?  I usually go to the one in Lewisville (where I live) or Plano (where I work).  TJ Maxx is good too..the best one is in Las Colinas (Irving).


I'll be between Richardson and Arlington... hope to have a car for some traveling wheels.  If anyone knows any thrift shops in the area that's cool too!


----------



## ashleekieu

For the life of me I don't remember where the Marshall's on Brand is... is it across the mall?  I use to work in that area, and maybe they put it in after I left... is this the one you went to today?

Thithi,the one on Brand is right next to the movie theater, across from IN and Out Burger. I was there on Saturday and they had some good shoes on clearance. This particular store only have shoes (men, women, kids). I found the other stuff in Monrovia, my job takes me all over the LA County, so I just dropped in wherever I see one, and they all seems to have (as most mentioned) yellow ticket sales. HTH.


----------



## Fun2BAround

bunnymasseuse said:


> I'll be between Richardson and Arlington... hope to have a car for some traveling wheels. If anyone knows any thrift shops in the area that's cool too!


 
There's a Marshall's right off 75 (near Richardson) and then the one in Plano is not far.  Use the store locator for the Arlington area.  I am not at all familiar with what's out there (other than the stadium). I think you will fine a better selection in Richardson and Plano though because a lot of my friends live close to Arlington and they are always saying the "northern" stores have more of a selection.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Fun2BAround said:


> There's a Marshall's right off 75 (near Richardson) and then the one in Plano is not far.  Use the store locator for the Arlington area.  I am not at all familiar with what's out there (other than the stadium). I think you will fine a better selection in Richardson and Plano though because a lot of my friends live close to Arlington and they are always saying the "northern" stores have more of a selection.


Thank you, I go out there in 2 weeks so I'll report back what I find.


----------



## littlenakedange

OMG. 
i got myself a koolaburra boots for ONLY $69!
yellow tag


----------



## sassyandcute

littlenakedange said:


> OMG.
> i got myself a koolaburra boots for ONLY $69!
> yellow tag
> 
> View attachment 989977


 wow,what a great find.


----------



## linpaddy

sassyandcute said:


> wow,what a great find.



ita!


----------



## kristikate

Just got back from the Marshalls in Watauga. They didn't have much at all. I did score a pair of Oscar by Oscar de la Renta sunglasses that were yellow tagged for 5.00 and a pair of Skechers for 20.00. I saw some really nice Cole Haan pumps for 69.00 and several Michael Kors pumps on clearance for 39.00. I spotted a Joes multicolor handbag for 69.00 and several Michael Kors handbags and two Dooney and Bourke bags. I might need to scope out another location. This place never has much.


----------



## pmburk

Seriously? I've GOT to start checking out Marshall's. I shop TJ's and Ross, but I guess I just assumed Marshall's was a regular department store and not a discounter. Stupid because there's a Marshall's like a mile from my office! I'm sooooo heading over there tomorrow.


----------



## nova_girl

^^Yes, definitely check out Marshalls, especially if you already shop at TJ's and Ross. I find that Marshall's is usually on par or just slightly below TJ's in terms of the selection and prices but it's a huge improvement over Ross in terms of selection and cleanliness. Happy shopping!


----------



## pmburk

^ I'll do that! I frequently run to Ross at lunch because it is so close to my office, and Marshall's is right next door. They are both fairly new stores so still pretty nice. I've gotten BCBG & Ralph Lauren there and a few other good brands, and some nice beauty items at Ross, but TJ's usually seems to have higher end stuff. I'll check out Marshall's for sure. Glad I checked this thread!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

Actually TJMaxx and Marshalls are now owned by the same company so they share alot of the same merchandise.


----------



## kristikate

Oh, and they had a few Ed Hardy bags.


----------



## CoachClass1913

I recently got a pair of Coach Katelyn sneakers for $60 at Marshalls - Marshalls tends to stock Coach items more regularly than TJ Maxx, although they are part of the same corporation.

IDK why...

But Coachies definitely need to check Marshalls on a regular basis...much better prices than Nordstrom Rack for shoes!


----------



## asianjade

I got a Francesco Biasa small purse for $39.00 (yellow tag) yesterday.


----------



## juicyincouture

i like Marshalls for clothing, accessories, bath & body, and home items there is one a few blocks from my house i can literally walk there. they isn't much of a handbag selection usually DB, BCBG, Michael Kors, Betsey Johnson, Coach, Lucky Brand, Juicy Couture (sometimes) and other reg names. Once in a while I will see a Bagdley Mischka or Prada bag pop up out of the blue admist all the chaos but I prefer TJ Maxx and Loehman's handbag selection. as far as shoes go i have spotted miu miu wedges, prada flats, diane von furstenberg sandals before.


----------



## lovemysavior

I love Marshalls and yes I've found a couple of goodies.  I found some Marc Jacobs and Chloe sunnies.  Also some Ray Bans like the ones that Robert Pattinson wears


----------



## madigan

I went to my Marshalls today and they had a whole ton of J Brand jeans for $70, including skinnies. (I went to the store in Manchester, CT)


----------



## purpleevny20

^ what location did u get those boots and did they have any more


----------



## littlenakedange

purpleevny20 said:


> ^ what location did u get those boots and did they have any more



r u asking me about the koolaburra?
they had black fringe one and studded short chestnut one.
i was gonna get black fringe too, but they still have so many of em so i might wait.
i'm in rochester ny


----------



## lovelysarahg

Just checked out the one by my parents' house - not too impressed. There was Juicy Couture, Dooney & Bourke, and Betseyville. No good makeup finds, clothes, or shoes sadly.


----------



## bakeacookie

Seal Beach Marshalls had Coach, Dooney, Betsey Johnson, MK, handbags, but not many of them were red or yellow tagged. And even then, outlet prices on Coach and Dooney are better. Shoe clearance wasn't that great either. Maybe because this is a newer store, not much is up for clearance, red or yellow tag. 

Did get a bamboo cutting board for my mom for $10, I've seen these go for $30+ at BB&B.


----------



## littlenakedange

yea i see soooo many Juicy Couture, Dooney & Bourke, and Betseyville at marshalls and TJ.
i think juicy's goin down. i c juicy hoodies with yellow tags everywhere!
i used to be addicted to Juicy stuffs, but now i'm like "juicy at marshalls? meh"


----------



## Katie68506

^^Reported!


----------



## nova_girl

I was at Marshalls today and I don't know if I went on a good day and they just got a new shipment or what, but there were a lot of new Chantelle bras. They had at least 3 new styles and each style had a good range of sizes from A-E cups; I paid particular attention to that because I was discussing that in either this thread or the TJs thread. The price was $17.99; usually the non-clearance Chantelle bras are $16.99 so this new batch was $1.00 more but still a great deal. Sadly I only found one in my size but I think it was the prettiest style so I'm happy!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Nova... you go to just the one closest to you or others as well?  We should do a Marshalls sweep one weekend here in the area


----------



## thithi

congrats!!  i haven't seen any chantelle bras, but i haven't been there in forever... i'll have to go soon!


----------



## nova_girl

bunnymasseuse said:


> Nova... you go to just the one closest to you or others as well?  We should do a Marshalls sweep one weekend here in the area



I just go to the ones close to me. The great thing about living where we do is that there are so many close to us. The Marshalls sweep sounds fun; I don't post much on the Coach board but I see you there all the time so we'd have to add Coach to the sweep as well!



thithi said:


> congrats!!  i haven't seen any chantelle bras, but i haven't been there in forever... i'll have to go soon!



Thanks, I'm very happy with it. It's pink and purple, and if it had blue in it it would have all three of my favorite colors. And you should go before all the good stuff is gone!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I got a gorgeous Chantelle bra today for $12. GORGEOUSSSS! 
I also got an I-can't-live-without purchase... A beautiful Kenar dress marked down to $20. It had a black cordory wrap around skirt on the bottom and a beautiful cream silk top with black and silver swirls and flowers stitched on. Honestly... so beautiful!


----------



## Love Of My Life

great deals...wow


----------



## nova_girl

PurseXaXholic said:


> I got a gorgeous Chantelle bra today for $12. GORGEOUSSSS!
> *I also got an I-can't-live-without purchase... A beautiful Kenar dress marked down to $20. It had a black cordory wrap around skirt on the bottom and a beautiful cream silk top with black and silver swirls and flowers stitched on. Honestly... so beautiful!*



I know exactly which dress you're talking about! They didn't have my size but they had it in either the next size up or down (I can't remember which) and it wasn't flattering at all so I had to pass. I wish I could have made it work because I thought the dress was really pretty too.


----------



## shoprat

Scored a fabulous pair of Pour La Victoire pumps w/ yellow tags $29!!! Can't wait to go out on these babies.


----------



## happybag

shoprat said:


> Scored a fabulous pair of Pour La Victoire pumps w/ yellow tags $29!!! Can't wait to go out on these babies.



Now THAT'S a bargain!! Great find!


----------



## mocha.lover

My mom, sister, and I browse at Marshalls at least twice a year. I scored a few American Eagle shirts that were marked down over 60%!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

why is  my local store so bad in seldection?


----------



## nyctory

i found lots good stuffs with very good price at there~


----------



## calicaliente

I bought a pair of Dolce Vita sandals marked down to $5, a Betseyville tote (just so happens to match my luggage) for $10. 

Over Christmas I was lucky to snag a Nars blush/lip gloss set. I was really shocked that it ended up at our teeny tiny store here in NC.


----------



## tuxedosam

Marshalls in Long Island had
Sigerson Morrison Flats - Gold  for $20
Giuseppe Zanotti Heels for $39


----------



## nyinstilettos

wow tuxedosam!!  what lucky finds.

i found a vertigo sweater cardigan for $15, a rebecca beeson long sleeve T for $5, and a splendid top for $15.  didnt get any of em, but good deals


----------



## tuxedosam

Nyinstilettos, looks like you're quite the bargain hunter, too!    
Good stuff!


----------



## shoprat

I saw a lot of different Coach sneakers and flats at my Marshalls today. This one had was marked down to $20!!! _Xxx
please do not link to fakes _

The others were from $59 to $99

Also saw a few Guess handbags marked down to $20 (several yellow stickers!)


----------



## Twin Mom

Mine had similar flats in ocelot (not marked down) and the fold down high tops with the butterfly lining.



shoprat said:


> I saw a lot of different Coach sneakers and flats at my Marshalls today. This one had was marked down to $20!!! Xxxx
> 
> The others were from $59 to $99
> 
> Also saw a few Guess handbags marked down to $20 (several yellow stickers!)


----------



## sneezz

tuxedosam said:


> Marshalls in Long Island had
> Sigerson Morrison Flats - Gold for $20
> Giuseppe Zanotti Heels for $39


 
Which one was this one?  The one in Westbury usually has NADA.


----------



## afsweet

i went yesterday and didn't see anything that really caught my eye. i did get these http://flypaper.bluefly.com/images/pour_la_victoire_zipper_rosette_flat_blueflys_blog_flypaper.jpg on clearance though for only $29. they retail for almost $200 and at marshalls they were originally around $100. 

i also got my first chantelle bra for $18.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hit Marshalls in Chantilly, VA and Fairfax, VA and both had a fairly depleted Clearance section for women's clothing, and few to none in nail polishes.  Not a great selection of higher end prestige type of cosmetics and moisturizers as I've seen elsewhere.


----------



## Hoodster777

Marshall's in Jersey Gardens had pink Harajuku Lovers heels for $7 in a size 6 (I got the size 7), white slip on Coach sneakers, Coach snowboots, Tahari ballet flats with a beaded flower on the toe for $36 in black or silver, and Juicy Couture sweats (terry and velour) for $40.


----------



## sunnystyleup

I bought a Jil Sander Blazer for my mom for $15 !!!!!!
Original retail $1500+


----------



## PurseXaXholic

I got a bunch of Aerie shirts and shorts for $2-$5. Pretty good consideing the acctual price is between $20-$30. 
http://www.ae.com/aerie/browse/product.jsp?catId=cat2960014&productId=prod5510076 for $5, the sides are lime green not yellow... would look good in the summer when I'm tan!!
And a FIT tank for $2 and a pair of rolling cotton shorts for $2.


----------



## littlenakedange

i got myself a sigerson morrison flat for $10
Vince cardigan for $10
primp hoodie for $7
walter by walter baker dress for  $3
walter by walter baker blouse for $10

gonna go back sunday and look for more stuffs!


----------



## purpleevny20

i found 
honeydew underwear 3 pairs for a buck each
tart harem pants for $5 
aerie blue sweater $2
alice & olivia cocoon sweater $10 
Larok white with detail top $5
michael stars 2 tanks one orange one yellow $2 buck
and 
Walter shirt plaid dress $ 7
Thats it I swear lol


----------



## afsweet

went yesterday but didn't see anything i liked. they had some chunky tory burch sandals (like gladiator wedges) on clearance is sizes 9 and 10. and also some juicy couture flip flops on clearance. 

i don't know if it's just my marshalls, but does anyone feel like the handbag section sucks? most of the bags were brands i've never heard of and they still want over 150 for them. there was even 1 bag on clearance, as is with a broken strap, supposedly retails for 400 but marked to 180. i thought it was such a rip off for a broken bag!


----------



## gemrock

im blitzing several marshalls and buffalo exchange later this week...cant wait!!!


----------



## bj81

Prvcy Jeans for $59.99 currently selling for $196. and $194. got both fabulous pair!!!! Marshalls on Rt 7 in No.VA. 

also had a TON of high end designer shoes, ie. Prada, Ferragamo, Tod's... 


Happy Shopping


----------



## bj81

bunnymasseuse said:


> Hit Marshalls in Chantilly, VA and Fairfax, VA and both had a fairly depleted Clearance section for women's clothing, and few to none in nail polishes. Not a great selection of higher end prestige type of cosmetics and moisturizers as I've seen elsewhere.


 

TJ Maxx on Rt. 7 had alot of new polish's yesterday, might wanna check it out.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

bj81 said:


> TJ Maxx on Rt. 7 had alot of new polish's yesterday, might wanna check it out.


OOOh thanks, they are just a drive down from me during work (except today, I had to drive to a diff. location... ugh!)

Last time I was there was a week ago? maybe a bit more? They had some goldies sets, some duos of Nicole by Opi, did you see any others beyond those?  They were on the racks facing the high end designer section.

I found a nice pair of coach shoes Brown, with patent and puffy satin c's on the sides for 80$ I think MRP was 160$ per the tag

TJMaxx had them in black (same shoes).


----------



## bj81

bunnymasseuse said:


> OOOh thanks, they are just a drive down from me during work (except today, I had to drive to a diff. location... ugh!)
> 
> Last time I was there was a week ago? maybe a bit more? They had some goldies sets, some duos of Nicole by Opi, did you see any others beyond those? They were on the racks facing the high end designer section.
> 
> I found a nice pair of coach shoes Brown, with patent and puffy satin c's on the sides for 80$ I think MRP was 160$ per the tag
> 
> TJMaxx had them in black (same shoes).


 
They had a whole end cap right before the designer section, I remember seeing nicole duo's... but didnt really really look... It was alot tho!


----------



## mcoop13

I hit Marshalls and TJMAXX today. My TJ's had the PRVCY jeans also! Lots of pairs and a few different styles. I ended up buying a $20 C&C California button down, retail was $110. Might go back for the prvcy jeans!


----------



## littlenakedange

mcoop13 said:


> I hit Marshalls and TJMAXX today. My TJ's had the PRVCY jeans also! Lots of pairs and a few different styles. I ended up buying a $20 C&C California button down, retail was $110. Might go back for the prvcy jeans!




yea, i found  prvcy jeans at my local marshalls too...but didn't have my size 

i  bought a cc cali tie-dye dress for $29 also!


----------



## Feehily08

I saw a T3 hair dryer for $60 the other day at my local Marshalls


----------



## nyinstilettos

FEEhily08^-- wow, good find!!


----------



## harwinlady

i went to my mega shoes marshalls today in dallas at the preston road location and they had a lot of cute diana von furstenberg flats and L.A.M.B. heels. however, the dvf flats were 129 and the lambs were 149. but oh so cute.  

zappos has the same LAMBs here http://www.zappos.com/lamb-tansy-ii-black-leather for $240!


----------



## frantic

I bought a Carole Little shirt marked down to $10 on Friday. It fits me perfectly.

Fran


----------



## purpleevny20

Bcbg max azria skirt in knit band jersey
15.00


----------



## Missazx

Bought my sister a T3 wet/dry straightener for $30 (the one prior to the bespoke line!)


----------



## ballet_russe

my marshalls had a big shipment of Premiere Designer shoes today.  As usual there is Kate Spade and Coach and Lamb, but I also saw today multiple pairs of....
Gucci
Dolce & Gabbana
Fendi
Prada
Giuseppe Zanotti
Dior
Car Shoe


----------



## lushfashionista

I stopped by Marshall's after work today and they didn't really have much. I did get a pair of American Eagle pajama shorts for $3 and a 4-pack of mini Essie nail polishes for $7.99.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

lushfashionista said:


> I stopped by Marshall's after work today and they didn't really have much. I did get a pair of American Eagle pajama shorts for $3 and a 4-pack of mini Essie nail polishes for $7.99.


What was the color variety of them? I checked TJ's earlier last week and it was a bust... unless you wanted Nicole colors.


----------



## danigreen1

The Marshall's near me usually seems to have decent stuff, but it can be hit or miss.  I've found some Coach, Dooney's, Cole Haan, Kooba, Michael Kors, and lots of other nice goodies...  if you don't mind looking around.  I asked how often the restock the inventory & was told it arrives daily M-F, but is put out depending on when they can get to it.:okay:


----------



## KlassicKouture

Do any Atlanta folks know of any Marshall's in the area that carry premium designers?


----------



## authenticplease

Marshalls in ATL is hit or miss....better to hit the TJMaxx runway stores and Filene's during the designer events.....there is one going on currently and if you sign up for their fan club you will get an additional percentage coupon for one item


----------



## AlectoAmorae

purpleevny20 said:


> Bcbg max azria skirt in knit band jersey
> 15.00




I think 3/4 of my clothes by BCBG are from TJ Maxx/Marshalls.  Just two days ago I bought the cutest little white peasant blouse (BCBG) for $30 (orig. $88).  My bf looked at me like I was crazy but I was doing a little bargain dance.


----------



## calicaliente

Picked up a Marc Jacobs Lemon eau de toilette for $20! They also had a pair of Tom Ford sunnies but they weren't my style, which made me sad because they never carry nice sunglasses at my store.


----------



## ahpeste

Marshalls close to me has a lotttt of MJ swimwear and Kate Spade flip flops.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Got some nice black and jean skirts today for 10 and 20$ each... some ginger chews for nausea, cocoa mix I'll give to a friend, these cute cell phone holders made of neoprene for 4$ and some discounted eco tools brushes.

Will have to check the one near my work tomorrow!


----------



## bakeacookie

$3 JVC headphones. Bought a pair for my cousin's birthday and to replace mine. XD They had blue, pink, and black.


----------



## authenticplease

Mine had Chantelle lingerie.....picked up 3 bras for $12.99 each:O)


----------



## MirandaAmarillo

I just went into Marshalls last Friday and it was my first time in a quite some time. They had prada shoes, and other premium designer shoes but the prices were still up there in my opinion. they want $300-$500+ for these premium shoes which i know is probably a deal to some but at this present time i just cant spend that much on one pair of shoes. Im sorry. I also did not see any extreme deals on anything which is probably why i didnt buy anything. Since i love to shop and see whats out there i did have a good time looking and trying on stuff. 

**My tip when shopping is to always hit up the clearance racks first to see what they have then I will slowly make my way over to the regular priced items.**


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^Yep, often I'll hit clearance only and just avoid the RP items... if it's not under 20$ then I'm not interested.  I also love the BCBG items but they come in waves, often not found, then will pop up and then be gone again.


----------



## purpleevny20

I got the most amazing deal
I got a pair of GUCCI IMAN GLADIATOR TAN FLAT SANDALS FOR 
<<<DRUMROLL PLEASE>>> 
159.99
I AM SOO SOO SOO HAPPY

PICS TO COME TMROW


----------



## ashleekieu

My store usually has a lot of Lecruest pots. I recent bought a frying pan for $99 (usually sales for 299); two cooking pots at $69 each (usually sales for 279). Also got a kitchenaid salad spinner for $7 (usually 35). They Ralph Lauren bedding set for $79 (I saw these at Macys for about 299). I go once a week..love this store!


----------



## blah956

found a chantelle bra on clearance for $5.

picked up a tjmaxx regular price Wacoal bra for $12.99


----------



## kaeleigh

purpleevny20 said:


> I got the most amazing deal
> I got a pair of GUCCI IMAN GLADIATOR TAN FLAT SANDALS FOR
> <<<DRUMROLL PLEASE>>>
> 159.99
> I AM SOO SOO SOO HAPPY
> 
> PICS TO COME TMROW


 

Oh... I want to find these shoes so bad.  Maybe today will be the day.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Saw a Dooney and Bourke Black IT wristlet today...otherwise the clothes and handbags  weren't so great. Didn't check out the shoes.


----------



## bakeacookie

Did it have a lining? I found a few at the TJ Maxx here in Cypress, CA last month. But they didn't have a lining, which made me not want it.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Really? I didn't even open it up to look, so I have no idea. :wondering


----------



## MirandaAmarillo

In my opinion Marshalls doesnt put their shoes on sale like they use to. I remember 2 yrs back i could go in there and find a pair of name brand shoes that were in that current season and retailed for about $70 at Marshall for about $20-$25. I really do not see that as much now.


----------



## danigreen1

The Marshall's right around the corner from me (San Diego) used to have really good stuff.  Then, right after X-mas, they TOTALLY downsized all of their inventory!  Now they hardly have anything.  I keep going back, thinking it was just a one time reduction, but no such luck.  There is one in Rancho Bernardo area that normally has great stuff, although the handbags aren't that great anymore.  They used to carry Cole Haan, Coach, Kooba, and tons of B. Makowsky bags....now you're lucky to find a handful of B. Makowsky bags.  Don't know what's going on??


----------



## nyinstilettos

found a MBMJ swim suit from the Spring 2010 line for $40!!  it was originally $129.  (the tag said Spring 2010-- thats how i know what line its from.. haha)

behind the registers there were prada shoes for $350.

i also spotted a bunch of shoes from bloomingdales (the boxes had the bloomies return label stuck on em).  

i also saw oakleys for $50 (with case).


----------



## shoprat

Hi Ladies I just wanted to share my joy and give you a heads up. I just picked up a Nars Body Glow for $3.99!!!! (in stores $59)


----------



## kkeene19703

I've noticed the reduction in higher end stuff as well.  I'm wondering if the smaller inventories at the department stores like Saks and Nordstroms is meaning slim pickings for us at our favorite Marshalls and TJ Maxx!!


----------



## pjrufus

The Marshall's near me has about half the bags they used to, and the only decent brand they had on Saturday was Michael Kors. Not much in the good brands in all departments, except for sunnies. For some reason this store gets Prada, Armani, Burberry, Fendi, Gucci, Valentino sunnies. Have been able to get a few pairs of NYDJ jeans (my personal fave) for $20 and $29. The great thing about this brand is the stretch factor, I can wear them in size 4, 6 and 8 (I'm normally an 8), so that widens the selection and they are very hard to find normally on sale at all anywhere.


----------



## afsweet

i stopped by marshalls today, but nothing caught my eye. i spotted some colorful coach wedges, a couple of lesportsac totes and handbags, and a ton of nice black laptop bags were on clearance- some for 5 bucks and some for 10. there were also some cute gift baskets for dogs that includes shampoos and a couple of toys.


----------



## tannedsilk

shoprat said:


> Hi Ladies I just wanted to share my joy and give you a heads up. I just picked up a Nars Body Glow for $3.99!!!! (in stores $59)



OMG!!!  What a deal, I love that stuff.


----------



## sandigirl

I don't find many good deals at my local Marshalls. Except CHI products.


----------



## lushfashionista

I think I'm going to stop by after work today... love Marshall's!


----------



## ValHerself

I went there today =) and put an Isabella Fiore Satchel Purse on Layaway.

It's worth 695.00 and I'm getting it for 229.00

=)


----------



## bakeacookie

^^ Out of curiosity, what's the layaway plan like?


----------



## ValHerself

bakeacookie said:


> ^^ Out of curiosity, what's the layaway plan like?



Hey there.
It's only good for regular priced stuff nothing on clearance.

You have to put 10% down, $5 fee for holding it, and you have to pay it within 30 days.

Hope this helps =)


----------



## MirandaAmarillo

sandigirl said:


> I don't find many good deals at my local Marshalls. Except CHI products.


 
I think within the last past couple of years It has been harder to find a good deal in Marshalls, well at least in my area. I use to purchase my shoes from there but now all they have is dept store prices even there clearance stuff is more than what i am willing to pay for some of that stuff.


----------



## ValHerself

so true! I found a pair of dior shoes but they were used! and they were selling them for 350?


----------



## Worldswirl

I've seen used shoes too in Marshalls. I always check the bottom.


----------



## ValHerself

yeah the bottom gives it away.. There were all black and had hair stuck!


----------



## Worldswirl

ValHerself said:


> yeah the bottom gives it away.. There were all black and had hair stuck!


 
That's disgusting!!


----------



## ValHerself

I know right! and for $350? come on now!


----------



## nyinstilettos

found this shirt in white for $23

http://www.zappos.com/ted-baker-ajoured-shirt

also, a bunch of T3 hair products, like the dry shampoo/conditioner  for 6 or 7$ (http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P216321)


----------



## tannedsilk

I got found some Fendi sunnies in navy blue $39, and the matching case $6

http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...Sunglasses&hash=item45f2936a8f#ht_4517wt_1040


----------



## ValHerself

tannedsilk said:


> I got found some Fendi sunnies in navy blue $39, and the matching case $6
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/AUTHENTIC-FENDI...Sunglasses&hash=item45f2936a8f#ht_4517wt_1040


Nice! =)


----------



## kwealzliy

ValHerself said:


> yeah the bottom gives it away.. There were all black and had hair stuck!



maybe they just tried it on and walked around in them inside the store.


----------



## BattyBugs

I don't usually find much in my size at TJMaxx or Marshalls. Maybe if I went more often, or had the patience to really dig through everything, I'd do better.


----------



## prettysquare

I've been going to my Marshall's (Bronx, River Plaza) for ages, and the shoe selection has been mostly terrible and only once in a while do you see something decent (they have Kate Spade and Coach a lot). I went today and they had Prada, Dior, and Gucci on clearance (although still $200-300)....still to pricey for me =P

I got a pair of Cynthia Rowley gladiator sandals (can't find a picture of them) for $30. 
And a pair of these lucite Calvin Klein heels in black for $40! The right price for something I might only wear a few times.


----------



## ValHerself

kwealzliy said:


> maybe they just tried it on and walked around in them inside the store.


doubt it.
They were kept behind the register.
My friend works there and told me that got them in that condition.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Hit a Marshalls yesterday eve, got some nice linen skirts for 20$, some golf skirts for the same price and some "kilt" like ones too.  Some parachute type cargo pants for 20$ or so and some thin t's or linen sleeveless shirts /knit sleeveless for around 12-15$.  Would have looked for more but spent to much time store was closing.


----------



## johndept1

thanks i also check this.


----------



## ValHerself

Went Yesterday =) 
Got me a pair of L.a.m.b gladiator sandals on clearance for $49.00!! Retail: $325.00

and a 525 American Cardigan on clearance 15.00 =) Retail: 102 dollars

Woohoo!!


----------



## Squeaky00

^^ i would love to see some pics.


----------



## QueenMaa

Me, my mom, and my sisters love Marshall's. They have great deals!


----------



## DidYouSwipe

@Valherself - WOW what a deal - you go girl


----------



## ValHerself

I'll take pics later when I return back from washing my car =)
and I'll also take pics of the Isabella Fiore Bag I got on layaway! Finally paid it off yesterday! 695.00...I got it for 229.99! woohoo!


----------



## KlassicKouture

ValHerself said:


> Went Yesterday =)
> Got me a pair of L.a.m.b gladiator sandals on clearance for $49.00!! Retail: $325.00
> 
> and a 525 American Cardigan on clearance 15.00 =) Retail: 102 dollars
> 
> Woohoo!!


 


Awesome scores!!


----------



## purselover30

ValHerself said:


> I'll take pics later when I return back from washing my car =)
> and I'll also take pics of the Isabella Fiore Bag I got on layaway! Finally paid it off yesterday! 695.00...I got it for 229.99! woohoo!


 wow your location still has layway... they took the layway out of marshalls/tjmaxx


----------



## ashleyjena

purselover30 said:


> wow your location still has layway... they took the layway out of marshalls/tjmaxx




my location still has layaway too! i'm pretty sure every tjmaxx i've been to has it, but not marshalls.


----------



## ValHerself

they took layaway at Marshalls and Tj Maxx at some locations only.
Some stores may or may not have it.


----------



## bakeacookie

I got a liz claiborne canvas wristlet in black and white for $4 (originally $24), great for my iPod touch and all the accessories plus a pencil, pen, and eraser. Also got a francesco biasia key holder in papaya yellow for my keys for $10 (Marshalls tag says $69/30). Was a bit worried that mine wouldn't fit, but they do. The color is so bright I love it. And it keeps my keys from scratching anything in my handbag. They had a matching wallet for $22, but I'm already in love with my Michael Kors patent leather wallet (a TJ Maxx find!). ^_^

Was going to get liz clairborne canvas flats for $15, but I don't favor white shoes. :x


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I've been getting a fair amount of 10$ sleeveless linen shirts and 15$ linen pants in the clearance lately, including some 15$ skirts (or less) that are heavy or not considered in the season.


----------



## sneezz

Have any long islanders been to the new one in Manhasset? Please report! TIA!


----------



## goodafternoon

I went today for the first time and I am sooo pleased. I bought a really adorable pink Juicy Couture jacket for $39.99, originally $160, a Theory jacket for $129.99, originally $260, and a Tallulah Sunrise blazer for $39.99, originally $165. I wanted to get sunglasses there but they were all so greasy and dirty, I didn't even want to try them on.


----------



## ValHerself

i picked another isabella fiore bag yesterday! retail 695
got it for 200!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

ValHerself said:


> i picked another isabella fiore bag yesterday! retail 695
> got it for 200!


Pixs?


----------



## frantic

I just got back from Marshalls and found:

Borghese Hydrati $4.99
Borghese Nail Laquer $3.99 (Raspberry Sorbetto, so cute for summer)
Tank Top by Seven7 $12.99 (for my teen)
Unmentionables for my teen $2.99

Just little things but I had fun.

Fran


----------



## jerseygrl

Today I got a really cute pair of Paris Hilton shoes for $50!
zappos.com/images/743/7438522/6901-688912-p.jpg
Retail at $120, usually.


----------



## nycshopa

Any idea when they do the final clearance./yellow tag sale? I remembered it was sometime in Jan they did their last for the fall items. When is the next one?


----------



## Katie68506

Last year it was sometime late August/early September


----------



## it.girl

I got these Nine West wedges to wear to my HS graduation. I have wide feet and these are actually really comfy. They were $34.99. 

http://www.zappos.com/nine-west-venn-light-gold-synthetic


----------



## rainrowan

I got the Ecko CrissCross Buckle bag at Marshall's yesterday. It has a silky nylon exterior, had seen it last time I was there, and was still attracted to it the second time.  I paid $35.

plus, a cute little Kipling G*RILLA GIRLZ Margi, 50% off.

My dh rolled his eyes at me when I walked out of there and I read him the riot act about his very expensive full retail priced Blu-Ray collection


----------



## ballet_russe

Coach Janyce flats today for $99 and also other styles of sandals.


----------



## wis3ly

Katie68506 said:


> Last year it was sometime late August/early September



I remember that! That's when I'm away at school    My local Marshalls has the best deals on shoes during yellow clearance!


----------



## Katie68506

^^ I bought a ton of summer gear last year and put it away for this summer (we have bad winters).  It was so fun pulling it out this year and seeing $2 - 5 price tags on Theory, Gottex....  I'm defo doing that again this year.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Yeah, I hit up Marshalls hard the last week of Aug/First week of Sept and got some great deals!


----------



## smiles1003

A few weeks ago, I saw the michael kors n/s astor tote in gunmetal at marshalls. I liked it, but i wanted to keep looking around.  After i didn't find anything else I decided to venture back, hoping it was there. 

Three weeks after I initially found it...... they still had it! They had two of these bags left. So of course I was looking them over to see if there were any flaws etc. And I noticed one was ticketed for $79.99!!!! The other was $149.99. I couldn't find any defects or damage to the cheaper one so I went with it. 

Here is a link to one selling on ebay (not my listing). 
http://tinyurl.com/38ebuus

I am so excited to use it! I don't have to worry if i get tired of the color, it doesn't hold up, etc. because it didn't break the bank!!!!


----------



## kemilia

Super Deal! I don't shop at a Marshall's but I do go to TJ Maxx and get great scarves and last winter, a wonderful cashmere shawl/scarf, it was just what I wanted (red to go with my red Paddie) and only $30. And I have gotten a lot of Jessica Kagan Cushman bangles there really cheap too. It pays to check these stores out from time to time.


----------



## wis3ly

bunnymasseuse said:


> Yeah, I hit up Marshalls hard the last week of Aug/First week of Sept and got some great deals!



ohhh mann why couldn't it just be a week earlierrr??! ARGHH


----------



## Miss Maryland

At "my" Marshall's this week, I spotted:

--Coach knee-high leather boots for $199
--Pour La Victoire flat, chunky, Doc-Marten-ish boots, I think $125?
--Kate Spade Andover small bags
--Several small Coach leather hobos in a mauve color
--A GORGEOUS Olivia Harris distressed blue crossbody. I was tempted, but it was $200 and I don't need another crossbody.
--A couple meh MK and Juicy bags
--several very, very nice, well-made bags by Renato Agni, Maurizio Taiuti, Paolo Masi and Gianni Notaro. All in the $100-$200 range. smooshy leathers.

I left with nothing but some yoga pants and tank tops, however.


----------



## kateincali

Miss Maryland said:


> several very, very nice, well-made bags by Renato Agni, Maurizio Taiuti, Paolo Masi and Gianni Notaro. All in the $100-$200 range. smooshy leathers.



Lucky, I haven't seen Renato Agni bags there in forever! That's a good price, too, they used to pop up around $300-600 in my area.

I went the other day and for about the twentieth time in a row, there was absolutely nothing. I don't know why I keep going in, I guess I figure I have to find something one day. There were a few Cynthia Steffe skirts but they all looked a bit worn.


----------



## Miss Maryland

The low-priced Renato Agni bags were pretty small and were cross-bodies.

And I forgot to mention -- I know B. Makowsky bags can be hit or miss, but I saw some really nice smooshy, soft hobos in black, fuschia and purple. I was really impressed with the leather on them! The fuschia one was clearance, too -- only $69.

I didn't look at the clothes very closely this time around. But back in June, I got a St. John bathing suit at a different Marshall's for $70.


----------



## mcbrax

I bought a Kenneth Cole Blazer for $17+tax, it is a bit big on me but what can I say? It is pretty good deal!!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

^Great boyfriend-ish look!! It would look so cute with dark wash skinnies rolled up & boating shoes. (LOL, first thing that came to mind).


----------



## bunnymasseuse

^^Agree, as I always say, it can be SHRANK


----------



## smvida

Picked up StriVectin eye cream for $29.99!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Saw yellow tag markdowns showing up on clearance at 2 stores I visited yesterday.


----------



## Worldswirl

bunnymasseuse said:


> Saw yellow tag markdowns showing up on clearance at 2 stores I visited yesterday.



It might be time to hit my favorite Marshalls!


----------



## linhhhuynh

i can almost never find anything in Marshalls/TJs, it's a bit hard for me to browse there


----------



## ValHerself

i got a Michael Kors British Coat for 39 dollars.. Retail:249.50
Michael Kors Jeans 39.99 Retail:109.50
French Connection Skirt: $5.00 Retail 60.00


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ValHerself said:


> i got a Michael Kors British Coat for 39 dollars.. Retail:249.50
> Michael Kors Jeans 39.99 Retail:109.50
> French Connection Skirt: $5.00 Retail 60.00



Wow, great deals!


----------



## sneezz

I just scored a cute theory dress for $80 that retails for $150. It's a cornflowery blue.  What color shoes to wear with that color?  Hmm.


----------



## nessieessie

I always take a little detour through Ross and Marshall's, and always find at least one little gem. I've seen a lot of MICHAEL Michael Kors stuff, especially shoes. I've bought a few Betseyville bags at one of the two stores (can't remember which), and some Steve Madden shoes that I was actually going to buy a few weeks before, but just didn't.. I got them for 14 bux (or so) when they regularly retail for like 80! Pretty sure both of those purchases were made at Ross, but regardless.. RUN IN THE NEXT TIME YOU'RE NEAR! MARSHALL'S OR ROSS!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Picked up 2pc suit yesterday, MSRP:280$, my cost 10$. Only downside is its dryclean only but minor detail!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

bunnymasseuse said:


> Picked up 2pc suit yesterday, MSRP:280$, my cost 10$. Only downside is its dryclean only but minor detail!


 
Nice deal. 

I have often found items that are tagged as dry clean only, wash or hand-wash just fine ( ie silk).  I read some time back that manufacturers often just tag them with dry clean only as the consumer fool-proof option. (_Personally I think it is meant to keep dry cleaners in business _ )

If it is a structured suit and not pratical to iron or rayon, probably best to dry clean.

I have seen polyester tagged as dry clean  only.  ...??????


----------



## BEBEPURSE

nessieessie said:


> I've seen a lot of MICHAEL Michael Kors stuff, especially shoes. !!


 
I see MK bags all the time, especially at TJMaxx.


----------



## SwirlyGirly

I just did a "shopping challenge" with Marshalls for a back to school article, and my daughter cleaned up! She got a ton of stuff for $110. Now she's super excited bc they put her pic on the front page of their website.


----------



## sunnystyleup

Scored these two purses at Marshalls today 
Junior Drake Purse (Tags & Dustbag included) only $15!!! I think they mistagged it originally 
Abro purse for only 39! Marked down from 169.99!! I love it!


----------



## bakeacookie

Got a button up Lauren Ralph Laruen for $10 and a Valentino tie for $15. The one I went to had a lot of pretty nice ties that were from 39-69$


----------



## snibor

I just got an Olivia Harris baby ball bag in Olive Green for $135.    

Its this Saks bag listed for $295.(except mine is Olive).    Although Saks shows it as a shoulder bag, its actually a crossbody bag (at least on me!)

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...LBASE001&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=0812631010743

It is so cute in person!!!  I was just in Marshalls a few days ago and nothing.  I'm elated!

I also saw a Michael Kors bag on clearance for $69 in a pretty teal color but had to pass as I needed a green bag for fall.


----------



## sass000

Wow, I usually don't find much at my local Marshall's but I will have to see if I try some other locations by me...


----------



## snibor

I usually don't see good bags either but I think you have to keep checking and really search.  If you see it, grab it.  While the bag I bought might have gone on clearance eventually, I didn't want to chance someone else grabbing it as it was the only one.


----------



## macrylinda1

more_CHOOS said:


> I live in Dallas, TX.  I've been to several marshalls but there is only one that I've seen that carries the high end stuff.  It's the one at the Preston Center Pavillion in Dallas.


So true!! I went yesterday and got a C&C tank for $3, and a Tahari  dress retail $200 for $7!! I also got a Theory dress retail $535 for  $20!!! I'm going to a diff location today
___________________
watch free movies online


----------



## frantic

I picked up a set of six Italian made wine glasses for $7.00 today (yellow tag).

Fran


----------



## afsweet

stopped by marshalls today but didn't see any cute clothes. in shoes, i spotted a pair of tory burch slides for $39 yellow tag but a size 5. there were also a lot of ugg moccasin shoes on display for fall. purse selection sucked (as always at my marshalls)- there was 1 coach signature little hobo for $129. they had quite a few different size lesportsac bags though- nice for traveling.


----------



## bean's mummy

That is so cool! What a great deal. Even the Junior Drake warehouse sale (it's in L.A. and very good, much better than their outlet in Santa Monica, with its tony real estate location) doesn't have deals that good! Junior Drake bags are very good quality for the most part, too!


----------



## bean's mummy

Oh, and re: lesportsac - i'm a big fan -- they rarely have more than one or two smaller pieces, but they did have (at Marshall's) a terrific weekender bag for $39. It's really worth considering because of how airlines are charging for check-in bags now. The lighter your bag, the more stuff you can put in it!


----------



## afsweet

i stopped by on friday, but it still seemed like they were trying to get rid of the picked over summer stuff before putting out any fall stuff. they did have a small selection of cute bcbg career wear- some blazers, slacks, skirts, and a handful of cute white blouses.


----------



## MsButterfli

i got a pair of Ugg Cardy boots friday for 79.99 the ONLY ones in the store and my size...it was fate lolol


----------



## voguelle

Does anyone know which Marshalls around the san francisco bay area is worth checking out? Thank you!


----------



## nova_girl

I just got back from the Potomac Mills Marshalls and bought Gucci multicolor ballerina flats for $299. They had a small display of maybe 40 premium designer shoes (20 per side) and they had several other Gucci shoes and boots, and I saw some Miu Miu as well. The shoes I bought are on sale at Bluefly for $369 (http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-...-7AC5-DE11-974B-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA) so it isn't a huge savings over Bluefly but I'm happy with the price because I've wanted some multicolor shoes for ages. Pics are below.


----------



## Lady1908

nova_girl said:


> I just got back from the Potomac Mills Marshalls and bought Gucci multicolor ballerina flats for $299. They had a small display of maybe 40 premium designer shoes (20 per side) and they had several other Gucci shoes and boots, and I saw some Miu Miu as well. The shoes I bought are on sale at Bluefly for $369 (http://www.bluefly.com/Gucci-black-...-7AC5-DE11-974B-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA) so it isn't a huge savings over Bluefly but I'm happy with the price because I've wanted some multicolor shoes for ages. Pics are below.


 
NICE.  I NEVER find anything that good in there.


----------



## bakeacookie

The Marshalls in Cypress, CA has Lanvin boots, Tod's loafers, Dolce and Gabanna and Prada heels. The boots were 799$ and the rest were around $299-399. Looks like they're getting a few shipments of really nice shoes now. :]


----------



## MorenaChula

Every Marshalls is different.  Some carry really good finds, while others not so much.  I actually saw a Cole Haan handbag that I paid full retail price at like a $326 difference in Marshalls....same size and style just a different color.


----------



## _Jade_

I really want to love Marshall's.  The problem is that I've never really had good luck with finding one that had anything of substance. I only see junk whenever I go there. =/

Anyone have any recommendations about a specific Marshall's in central NJ?


----------



## sneezz

_Jade_ said:


> I really want to love Marshall's.  The problem is that I've never really had good luck with finding one that had anything of substance. I only see junk whenever I go there. =/
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations about a specific Marshall's in central NJ?



There's one on route 4 in the Bergen Center I think it's called?  It's got lots of other great discount stores: Saks Off 5th, Filene's Basement, Bloomingdales outlet, Century 21, and probably more that I can't remember.


----------



## MolMol

_Jade_ said:


> I really want to love Marshall's.  The problem is that I've never really had good luck with finding one that had anything of substance. I only see junk whenever I go there. =/
> 
> Anyone have any recommendations about a specific Marshall's in central NJ?



the princeton marshalls on route 1 can be very hit or miss.  i have seen chloe and prada there


----------



## Rayvnn

Today I went to a Marshall's I discovered a couple of days ago. Probably the best Marshall's I've been to! They had a gorgeous pair of purple suede Prada pumps, a bunch of Gucci shoes, and some other big names. I sadly had to leave them all there (time to buy a new car) BUT I did walk out with an adorable Michael Kors top for $25


----------



## missmary

Rayvnn said:


> Today I went to a Marshall's I discovered a couple of days ago. Probably the best Marshall's I've been to! They had a gorgeous pair of purple suede Prada pumps, a bunch of Gucci shoes, and some other big names. I sadly had to leave them all there (time to buy a new car) BUT I did walk out with an adorable Michael Kors top for $25



Which Marshall's was it?


----------



## Cocolo

There must be something wrong with the Marshall's on Long Island, because I've never seen anything decent there.  I'll have to go back and try again.  My problem is everything has to be purple, sometimes that works for me because it _can_ be viewed as a 'weird' color. Often Macy's will mark down the purple ones even coming out and saying it was marked down because of the "odd color".  Makes my day.


----------



## littlenakedange

couple weeks ago, i got myself 2 pairs of JOIE cargo skinnies for $3 each, raw7 top for $5, wilster shorts for $5!













i saw some gucci shoes at my local marshal too, im gonna wait til it goes on sale.


----------



## Rayvnn

missmary said:


> Which Marshall's was it?



It was the one in Encino, CA


----------



## Syd

Monrovia,Ca has Gucci,Prada and a couple of other designer brands of shoes in stock


----------



## afsweet

i was going to check out marshalls yesterday but it was closed due to some flood damage from the day before. i'll have to go back sometime in the week.


----------



## missmary

Rayvnn said:


> It was the one in Encino, CA



I've been to that one, but have never seen designer merchandise. I guess I may have to pay closer attention.


----------



## snibor

Yes my Marshalls also had some designer shoes.

I was shocked to see Fendi, Miu Miu, and Tod's.  Mostly small sizes.  Don't know if there were more earlier in the week but there was a table with all of them on it.  Some boots, some shoes.  I got nada!

Lots of bags, especially fur bags.  Isabella Fiore bags, the usual Michael Kors.


----------



## Rayvnn

missmary said:


> I've been to that one, but have never seen designer merchandise. I guess I may have to pay closer attention.



I had never been before so I don't know what their normal stock is. I just took a stroll over there after work. They are seriously like a block away. Very dangerous for me.


----------



## kgirl<3

It also depends on when you go, season-wise, as their stock brands fluctuate. Love the store!


----------



## AlwaysPretty

I need to hit up my Marshalls. Anyone have Ross around? They seem to have great deals on designer brands..especially Tee's!


----------



## afsweet

stopped by today and saw a rack of splendid items- a racerback style dress and a couple of open cardigans. also saw a few bcbg items but the sizes were limited. in purses, i saw a little kate spade leather bag for $79, a velour juicy bowler bag, and a few velour juicy accessores- wristlets and cardholders. 

i was also surprised to see christmas decorations out already!


----------



## smvida

Picked up a Le Creuset pot for $89 and LC pitcher for $10!


----------



## manicshopper

New to the board - it is because of TJMaxx that I have a recent obsession with Isabella Fiore bags. The TMJ near me have 4 styles right now, but not any that I want  
Now I find that I have to start searching the Marshalls and Ross too???? I have not historically shopped these stores - I hate the unorganized nature of the clothes, but I'll be looking for the bags and shoes now!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

TJ Maxx by me (Royal Palm Beach, FL) had 7 for all Mankind jeans for $59,  Marshall's had Coach shoes with fur...
Macy's had a huge shoe sale (not sure when it ends) I got a $50 pair of Unisa sandals with bows for about $25.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My local Marshalls:
Philosophy
fresh cream 3 in 1
muffin man gel n bubbles
gingerbread man soffule butter stuff
holiday pink snowflakes bottle of 3 in 1


----------



## ValHerself

Put some Juicy Couture Studded ankle boots on layaway today =)

199.99
retailed at 420=D


----------



## AEGIS

i saw 2 versace bags at my Marshalls last week


----------



## hazeleyes

look for the juicy couture honeysuckle reed diffusers for $19.99. they smell delicious!


----------



## afsweet

didn't see anything i wanted at marshalls this time around. saw 2 kitchenaid professional stand mixers (in black) for $100 less than retail (so they're $299 at marshalls). also saw a ronco rotisserie oven lol. lots of holiday stuff was out including lindt chocolate- little mini (yet hollow) chocolate figurines were $2.99 for like 5 little mini things. at target they're $3.29 (i think). 

also saw some elle macpherson bras ($20). and there were a couple of cole haan leather jackets for $299.


----------



## sweetdreams07

I love Marshalls! They do have some amazing deals. On Black Friday of this Year, I got a Kathy Van Zeeland Purse for $12.50 (I was super excited).


----------



## yakusoku.af

Yet another store not in Hawaii 
I haven't been to marshalls in like 5 years


----------



## myztic

didn't find anything great at marshalls when i tried going there today


----------



## touggstore

thx very much


----------



## labrat1996

Spent time at the Zona Rosa Marshalls in Kansas City yesterday and saw tons on Juicy and BCBG Velour Sweat tops and bottoms at $49. My favorite item was the Badgley Mischka Janet Tote (in black) for $249. It was so gorgeous and large enough to fit a laptop and everything else. I had to remind myself that I was Christmas shopping and not shopping for myself. I did pick up a nice comfy pair of Born Clogs for $25 and a Betsey Johnson Belt for $9.99. They also had a lot of other Betsey Johnson Belts from $14.99 to $19.99, the usual MK and Juicy handbags and a 1.7 fl oz of Viva La Juicy EDT for $29 (fully wrapped in cello). Someone please go there and buy that Janet tote because I am saving for a Bal bag and don't need the temptation!


----------



## fashion babe

is that an American store?


----------



## BomberGal

I was in Marshalls the other day and saw a lot of LAMB and Juicy Couture.


----------



## plumaplomb

DBF bought the cutest vintage looking apron for me. Then I decided to use it as a pattern to make our own!! So he's going to return it, but seriously there are tons of cute ones.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

labrat1996 said:


> Spent time at the Zona Rosa Marshalls in Kansas City yesterday and saw tons on Juicy and BCBG Velour Sweat tops and bottoms at $49. My favorite item was the Badgley Mischka Janet Tote (in black) for $249. It was so gorgeous and large enough to fit a laptop and everything else. I had to remind myself that I was Christmas shopping and not shopping for myself. I did pick up a nice comfy pair of Born Clogs for $25 and a Betsey Johnson Belt for $9.99. They also had a lot of other Betsey Johnson Belts from $14.99 to $19.99, the usual MK and Juicy handbags and a 1.7 fl oz of Viva La Juicy EDT for $29 (fully wrapped in cello). Someone please go there and buy that Janet tote because I am saving for a Bal bag and don't need the temptation!



Think they'll have some good stuff on Sunday? I might try to hit it on Sunday, think they'll be packed with people returning items?


----------



## GingerSnap527

I got some Marshall's gift cards for Christmas. Can't wait to use them!


----------



## Rayvnn

GingerSnap527 said:


> I got some Marshall's gift cards for Christmas. Can't wait to use them!



Me too! I have a pair of Kate Spade Halles on my mind. Hope they didn't sell out!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

GingerSnap527 said:


> I got some Marshall's gift cards for Christmas. Can't wait to use them!





Rayvnn said:


> Me too! I have a pair of Kate Spade Halles on my mind. Hope they didn't sell out!


  Me three! Hope to find some cool stuff here in KS!


----------



## fabchick1987

Does anyone on this forum live in Columbus, Ohio!! I never find anything that awesome at marshalls!!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm totally hitting up some Marshalls stores today, including Dilliards, Macys, Sephora and others.


----------



## spinario

I was surprised to see at my local Marshall's (only one location though, haven't noticed anything at the others) they had Versace purses for sale.  Bright gold and black.  Priced 350 to 750.  I have never seen anything truly designer there before.  

Do they ever get knock off merchandise I wonder???


----------



## AEGIS

i got an white calvin klein top for $7. it is big on me but i wanted it like that. i will probably just belt it at the waist


----------



## purselover30

fabchick1987 said:


> Does anyone on this forum live in Columbus, Ohio!! I never find anything that awesome at marshalls!!!


 

i live in the cleveland, ohio area's...... you kind have to go to a few of them to know which one sales the best of shoes, clothes, baby items..... etc. We are not in a high end area so its kinda hard to find what others find.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I made out well on my trip yesterday: columbia puffy jacket and woven zipup jacket, bcbg knit long sweater/cardigan, cashmere sweater, corduroy (sp?) pants, discounted holiday socks for next yrs gifts , stuff for BH and other random goodies.


----------



## mommytynan

fashion babe said:


> is that an American store?


It's like TKMaxx in the UK and Ireland if that's where you are.


----------



## QueenMaa

Yup, Marshalls has some good deals.


----------



## Missazx

I scored a pair of Balenciaga button flats in blue for $199 at the Marshalls in NYC.


----------



## nyinstilettos

spotted a pair of gray suede Tod pumps for $183, many pairs of pour la victoire boots for $150, juicy cashmere/cotton dress for $39 (i think it was mismarked bc i saw it for $59 at another marshalls), Rugby by ralph lauren balzer for $39 (mismarked bc others were $79), LAMB makeup bag, hercut products, philosophy products, coach casual shoes for $49 (i just saw them at macys on sale for $69).


----------



## katespadeugg

WOW!!!  I need to get there soon!  Nice Purchases!!!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Does anyone know where they have a good Marshalls in the L.A. area? For example, one that has a lot of designer items/shoes?

The one by me has some nice things, but certainly not designer items. I mostly shop there for great deals on household items.


----------



## FendiBaby

Ceramic Juicy Couture dog bowls retailing $58 each for only $9.99... I bought TWO~!! i LOVE MARSHALL'S~!!!


----------



## fabchick1987

purselover30 said:


> i live in the cleveland, ohio area's...... you kind have to go to a few of them to know which one sales the best of shoes, clothes, baby items..... etc. We are not in a high end area so its kinda hard to find what others find.


 
thanks *purselover30!!! *The only things I ever find at our marshalls/tjmaxx are guess, jessica simpson, michael kors, and every once in awhile I found some D&B but thats not my style.  I have found some good stuff every once in awhile but I find better stuff at seconhad stores....


----------



## ashleyjena

They had such great deals, I went yesterday and almost everything was yellow sticker clearance, and I got a Club Monaco top (retail $99) for $7, Tahari blouse (retail $158) for $7, and a Tahari long cardigan (retail $178) for $10!!


----------



## BEBEPURSE

ashleyjena said:


> They had such great deals, I went yesterday and almost everything was yellow sticker clearance, and I got a Club Monaco top (retail $99) for $7, Tahari blouse (retail $158) for $7, and a Tahari long cardigan (retail $178) for $10!!


 

WOW!!! I'll have to check them out. Thanks


----------



## rardimg

Marshalls is my favorite! It's better here than TJ Maxx because the closest Marshalls is in a "better" zip code than the nearest TJ's. 

Earlier this week, I got a Kate Spade Bernie Satchel for $150, retailing for $375. I was in the market for a black bag and I've never seen KS at Marshalls before. I love it!

Mine typically carries bags by Kathy Van Zeeland, Nine West, and the like but also Cynthia Rowley, Michael Kors, some Italian brands, Betsey Johnson, etc. I hope to see more KS soon!


----------



## rardimg

I also wanted to add some tips for shopping at Marshalls and TJ Maxx--

I read a lot of posts that there Marshalls had junk only. I used to think that about mine and the city I live in does not do well with retail. We don't get nice brands/department stores and if we do they leave quickly. I am sure there are some crappy Marshalls but I've found the following things helpful to maximizing your chance at scoring a deal.

-Go early and go often. I find the best deals if I go during the day NOT the weekend or after 5 p.m. Generally a couple of hours after the store has opened (mine stocks in the morning) works best. 
-Use the "touch" method. To get through a sea of black pleather bags, I quickly touch to find real leather bags and look through those.
-If you wear a larger shoe size, go VERY early. 9s, 10s go out quickly.
-If you see something you're interested in, buy it and you can always return. It probably won't be there when you go back.
-Do an initial scan. I always look around and see what's out front (those are their "best" items) and then go through particular sections.
-Realize the stores have their seasons. Mine used to have great makeup and awful bags. Now, I never see makeup and I have been finding great bags.


----------



## Alliebubs

I found a pair of Prada studded pumps in chocolate brown/pewter studs at the Marshall's in NYC on yellow clearance for $189.  Fits like they were made for me!


----------



## afsweet

went to marshalls on friday (hadn't been there in over a month) and picked up a couple of things.

i got: 
free people top (kinda silky, with tiers and flowly little cap sleeves) for $29
wacoal petites bra for only $16

my mom picked up a pair of shoes that look kinda like sperrys. i think they were white mountain or some brand like that. she needed a new pair of shoes for walking the dog  

spotted tahari clothes, cole haan heels, juicy couture wellies, the kate spade bag *rardimg* bought except my marshalls had it in black and also 1 in an ivory color (the ivory cost a little less than the black one i think). there was also a kate spade bag that had the logo all over it, and a juicy velour "fluffy" bag. 

i was also surprised to see 2 bodhi bags (1 was a orangey coral color hobo and the other was a black bag that was like a kisslock frame bag- hard to describe lol) and a junior drake bag. the JD was $199 and the bodhi bags were i think closer to $300. i was so shocked because my marshalls never has any brand name bags besides the occasional coach or D&B.


----------



## GingerSnap527

*sigh* The only thing I find at Marshall's lately is gym clothes. I guess I should be happy for cheap Under Armour, but still...cute clothes would be nice too!


----------



## soulsurfer88

Oh wow...but $69 for jeans?! Call me cheap...but i would expect a lot better prices from a discount vendor!!


----------



## nyinstilettos

FendiBaby said:


> Ceramic Juicy Couture dog bowls retailing $58 each for only $9.99... I bought TWO~!! i LOVE MARSHALL'S~!!!



oh cutee!!  can you take a pic??


----------



## sneezz

soulsurfer88 said:


> Oh wow...but $69 for jeans?! Call me cheap...but i would expect a lot better prices from a discount vendor!!



IKWYM cuz I just scored $20 SFAM and $10 William Rast jeans yesterday at TJMaxx!


----------



## Alliebubs

I'm totally addicted to hunting the racks at Marshalls!  I got a Cole Haan Eco sateen zip trench in lacquer red for $59!   The coat retails for $595 and is currently on Bluefly for $282.  I also got a Elie Tahari blouse for $15, a Helly Hansen fleece for my husband for $10, and a Magaschoni vest for $10.  

All in all I am a happy camper.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

I'm just glad my local ones have started carrying the goldie polishes again!  Picking up Meyers Baby products for 3 upcoming baby showers this year!  Found blueberry crumble cobbler coffee for my SIL that loves ONLY that flavor!


----------



## feudingfaeries

A juicy couture bikini, top & bottom together $49.99!! =)


----------



## nyinstilettos

Alliebubs said:


> I'm totally addicted to hunting the racks at Marshalls!  I got a Cole Haan Eco sateen zip trench in lacquer red for $59!   The coat retails for $595 and is currently on Bluefly for $282.  I also got a Elie Tahari blouse for $15, a Helly Hansen fleece for my husband for $10, and a Magaschoni vest for $10.
> 
> All in all I am a happy camper.




ah! i saw that cole haan jacket for $59 too!  beautiful red!!!


----------



## Alliebubs

nyinstilettos said:


> ah! i saw that cole haan jacket for $59 too!  beautiful red!!!



Isn't it?  I just love love love that shade of red.


----------



## nyinstilettos

yesss!!  i'm so happy that you got it!!  i didnt get it bc i bought a burberry a year ago.. and mmm yea, still trying to convince myself that i shouldnt spend  $ on a coat every year.


----------



## DanielleNY

Just scored an awesome deal at my Marshall's --

I needed a dress for my friend's wedding - Decided to just look - didnt think I would find anything -- but  I scored an Adrianna Papell dress with the $160.00 tag still on for $39.99 -- in mint condition and it fit perfectly.  Made my day! lol


----------



## Luv n bags

Just picked up this BCBG bandage skirt with studs for $49.99.

http://www.6pm.com/bcbgmaxazria-bandage-skirt-w-stud-detail-black


----------



## MSgirl

Scored Vera Wang Lavender Label Flats for $49!!  Kinda like a pewter color. They're so comfy! 


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/catal...AGE=0&cm_sp=PDP-_-SiteTool-_-ProductImageZoom

At bloomies for $195!!!


----------



## vjenn001

My roommate recently found a bunch of Philosophy shower gels, including the popular Margarita scent


----------



## sophia0

lol``wow ``so wonderful


----------



## nyugirl2005

I bought a large FURminator for $20!


----------



## vjenn001

What I spotted today:

beauty:
Dermorganic argan oil hair treatment, Crabtree and Evelyn products, Jonathan hair products, CHI, Big Sexy Hair/Healthy Sexy Hair/etc., Fekkai, Vera Wang perfumes, Body Shop products, Philosophy shower gels for $12.99, etc.

handbags:
MK, Sak


i die for the beauty selection/prices at marshall's!!


----------



## LovesYSL

Every bottle of perfume I've ever purchased from Marshall's has gone bad within a month or 2. One even ruined the top of my dresser.


----------



## vjenn001

LovesYSL said:


> Every bottle of perfume I've ever purchased from Marshall's has gone bad within a month or 2. One even ruined the top of my dresser.



Oh no! Is that how they're able to sell them so cheap? I've never bought perfume there and now I'll definitely keep that in mind


----------



## LovesYSL

vjenn001 said:


> Oh no! Is that how they're able to sell them so cheap? I've never bought perfume there and now I'll definitely keep that in mind



I have no idea but I was so disappointed. I was a little suspicious that maybe they were both counterfeit which made me even more weary to buy perfume from there as counterfeit perfume a lot of the time has anti-freeze and human urine in it. I'm going to avoid the beauty section there from now on and only buy from authorized retailers.


----------



## Seanymph

LovesYSL said:


> I have no idea but I was so disappointed. I was a little suspicious that maybe they were both counterfeit which made me even more weary to buy perfume from there as counterfeit perfume a lot of the time has *anti-freeze and human urine in it*. I'm going to avoid the beauty section there from now on and only buy from authorized retailers.




Ewwwww!!!


----------



## LovesYSL

Seanymph said:


> Ewwwww!!!



Sorry to gross you out, but unfortunately it's true. I learned about it in a Business Licensing course in college and then read about it in a book about luxury products.


----------



## vjenn001

Gross!! I don't know about all that and I'm pretty sure a place as big as Marshall's wouldn't sell counterfeit products otherwise they'd be in huge legal trouble. I've never had a problem with the beauty products there either.


----------



## ashleyjena

vjenn001 said:


> Gross!! I don't know about all that and I'm pretty sure a place as big as Marshall's wouldn't sell counterfeit products otherwise they'd be in huge legal trouble. I've never had a problem with the beauty products there either.




I agree, I think it would be more likely that the product may be older, and more likely to "go bad", but Marshall's just gets their merchandise from department stores and designers, so how would they get counterfeit items?


----------



## SupaAsdf

The Marshall's store in my town is kind of ghetto, lol. I've browsed there only once, and got too scared to go back.


----------



## qudz104

the marshalls by me never has anything good! ugh! i saw one pair of coach sneakers there, but they werent my size. and im guessing they might have a nice handbag or some nice clothes there, but the store is in such a disarray everytime i go that its not worth picking through it, lol!


----------



## sarasmom

qudz104 said:


> the marshalls by me never has anything good! ugh! i saw one pair of coach sneakers there, but they werent my size. and im guessing they might have a nice handbag or some nice clothes there, but the store is in such a disarray everytime i go that its not worth picking through it, lol!


 
Yes this is my experience too. They really need to 'fix up' their stores. I look at the shoes and sometimes the bags and then I leave. I can't stand going thru racks and racks of garbage to find 'maybe' one thing. And I haven't seen any good shoes there in over a year, its all cheap brands. really not impressed with marshalls lately.


----------



## Cataclysmic18

I work at TJ Maxx and they don't sell counterfeit prodcuts, so I assume Marshall's doesn't as well.  I've bought a ton of perfume from Marshalls and it was fine, nothing ever happened to it.  The Marshall's around me has mediocre stuff, but I did find a Kate Spade briefcase tote bag thing for $150


----------



## Blondee178

I have to say that I have a Marshalls about a block away from me & I rather travel an hour to get to TJ MAxx. I know they are affiliated but from my experiences the two pale in comparison. I've never found anything worthwhile @ MArshalls. TJ on the other hand...I rarely walk out empty handed!


----------



## Cataclysmic18

Keep shopping at either them!!!! Keep me employed and get me a raise! hahhahah


----------



## AEGIS

marshalls has had great summer dresses! every time i go in they have new inventory.  tj maxx is kinda sorta sucking


----------



## mamabean

I always seem to score some great deals at Marshall's in KC as well.


----------



## BookWriter

I posted this in the TJ Maxx thread by mistake. :shame:  Sorry is this is a repeat but I'm a kinda-sorta newbie and didn't know the stores (owned by the same place) had separate threads... so here it is:
Marshalls--a rack of Kate Spades in lush silver metallic! ($139--well worth it, IMHO. They're big and scooshy!). A Junior Drake (personal fave) big bag on clearance for $159. Nice stuff! 

I bought a black Kate and a black Cole Haan Archer satchel, also tagged at $139. Seemed to be the magic number that day.


----------



## Beriloffun

Went to my local marshalls today, found a pair of b makowsky amie caged sandal for $29! So comfy!


----------



## IHeartJCrew97

My mom buys TONS of Vera Bradley items and designer sunglasses (Coach, Gucci, D&G) there. It doesn't come easily, though; a great deal of time and patience is needed to find the diamonds in the rough.

My recent scores there were Coach sneakers (in a forest green and apricot ikat print with their signature C's) for $60, and navy Juicy Couture flats for $40. We also found a GIGANTIC light green Le Creuset crock pot (that matched our kitchen perfectly) for $5! It was marked incorrectly (it was supposed to be $50) but we still got it for $5.


----------



## Beriloffun

found a Furla python print pashmina for $15! Been checking Marshalls religiously now! haha


----------



## stephaniea

I love Marshalls. I like TJ MAXX


----------



## xkilljoy

Bought a pair of Tom Ford TF57 Anouk sunglasses for $99.

Not sure if I want to keep them or not though...


----------



## Luv n bags

I love leather jackets, especially motorcycle style leather jackets.  I found this at Marshalls for $129! The leather is smooth and soft and it actually is fitted (even though the pics make it look boxy).


----------



## bbeeccaa

My best Marshall's purchase was a Free People flutter top with gorgeous embroidery at the waistline..marked down from $129 to $29!


----------



## Chama

Nice selection of Theory Women's suits at the Marshalls in West Los Angeles. I got three pairs of pants and two matching blazers. The pants were $79.95 and the Blazers were $149.95.


----------



## irishgrl

Oh, I LOVE that leather jacket tigertrixie!


----------



## afsweet

visited marshalls yesterday and spotted a RM morning after bag for $250. it was a camel color. 

other than that the store had nothing that caught my eye.


----------



## Bunn Bags

Hi Ladies, today was a great day at Marshall's. I purchased the Vera Wang Lavernder "Larissa" OTK boots for $159. I was going to purchase these same boots from Nordstrom Rack for $299 last Saturday but my sister had me to have second thoughts. I'm so glad she had me to change my mind.


----------



## faerie87

marshall is the best!!!!!!! i've scored a pair of theory patent open toe flats for $60ish
and a pair of leather cnc 4" booties for $60ish too!!!!!!!!!
i got them at the pasadena one....go to the higher income city ones..way better brands!


----------



## faerie87

n/a


----------



## snibor

Walked into a TJ Maxx yesterday in New Jersey (a runway store) and they had a table with Gucci, Prada, Jimmy Choo handbags!!!!  I was shocked.  They were still in the $1,900 range.  Couldn't believe it.


----------



## Jessi319

This thread caused me to go to my Marshalls and spend un-budgeted funds . Lots of great things there. I wish I could have afforded all the things I wanted like the Furla Wallet, Michael Kors credit card wallet, etc. But I went ahead and got these patent leather Cole Haan/Nike air mules for $28!! And a pair of Coach Sunglasses for $29.


----------



## Jessi319

Jessi319 said:


> This thread caused me to go to my Marshalls and spend un-budgeted funds . Lots of great things there. I wish I could have afforded all the things I wanted like the Furla Wallet, Michael Kors credit card wallet, etc. But I went ahead and got these patent leather Cole Haan/Nike air mules for $28!! And a pair of Coach Sunglasses for $29.


oops. This is more what they look like. I like the black laces best. These are perfect for my job.


----------



## TAC

glammm said:


> I headed over to Marshalls today and scored a pair of True Religion Stella jeans for $69.00 a French Connection black tank for $3.00 a joie top for $5.00 and Calvin Klein underwars for $1.00 each. [the seameless ones]
> 
> also, noticed they had a TON of Michael by Michael Kors dresses for $0.70-$3.00 down from, get this $398.00!!!!! I was shocked!!!
> They had elle tahari for $5-$10 marked down from $300+ also. I went in 30mins before closing so didnt get a chance to look everywhere, but im going to a different location tommorrow


 
Me too!  I have four stores within 10 miles of me.  It is so worth the time to dig and shop there!


----------



## iluvmybags

The thread we used to post deals found and TJMaxx and Marshalls was moved into the general shopping forum

*TJMaxx Countryside, Illinois 
708/354-5113*

Chloe Marcie in Caramel
Clearance Price = $779.99

Prada Canvas Satchel - $1199.99

Both bags come with sleepers, original tags and authenticity cards


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL

Givenchy Large Boston Bag, Black
$699.99

(those are Prada sunglasses peeking out on the right side of the bag - I believe they were $79.99)


----------



## kiss_p

Thanks for posting the deals.  I don't think this is a chloe marcie.  I believe it is the chloe georgia hobo.  Here's a link to one at barney's:

http://www.barneys.com/Georgia-Hobo/00505012220472,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


----------



## iluvmybags

kiss_p said:


> Thanks for posting the deals.  I don't think this is a chloe marcie.  I believe it is the chloe georgia hobo.  Here's a link to one at barney's:
> 
> http://www.barneys.com/Georgia-Hobo/00505012220472,default,pd.html?cgid=BARNEYS


thanks for the name!
I just thought it was a variation of the Marcie!
Still a good deal, IMO

BTW -- the Givenchy is DARK BROWN (not black!)

there are always "good" bags at this store (Lanvin, YSL, Celine) -- I'll update as often as I find them!

(I hope others will join in w/finds at their stores!)


----------



## PurseMints

wow really lucky! The closest TJMax/Marshalls stores close to me never have any of the "good" designers. At most they have a few Marc Jacobs and Micheal Kors.


----------



## Morisa

PurseMints said:


> wow really lucky! The closest TJMax/Marshalls stores close to me never have any of the "good" designers. At most they have a few Marc Jacobs and Micheal Kors.



I'm pretty sure these are all TJ Maxx Runway stores, which carry much higher end goods than the regular TJ Maxx stores.  My local TJ Maxx only has Marc Jacobs and Michael Kors as well.


----------



## mimichacha

Wow great finds!  I was thinking the Givenchy bag looked brown and it is so there's nothing wrong with me.


----------



## pinkfeet

iluvmybags said:


> thanks for the name!
> I just thought it was a variation of the Marcie!
> Still a good deal, IMO
> 
> BTW -- the Givenchy is DARK BROWN (not black!)
> 
> there are always "good" bags at this store (Lanvin, YSL, Celine) -- I'll update as often as I find them!
> 
> (I hope others will join in w/finds at their stores!)



Celine? Really ? ( perks up) My stores never really have that good of stuff .. only see RM once in awhile..never saw a mbmj..would love to find some at good deals! 

Might have to drive out there just to check it out.


----------



## mlinky

TJ Maxx in Louisville, KY.  In November picked up a Rebecca Minkoff light grey Delight marked down to 79.99.


----------



## pinkfeet

mlinky said:


> TJ Maxx in Louisville, KY.  In November picked up a Rebecca Minkoff light grey Delight marked down to 79.99.



oh wow!! Fantastic!


----------



## jenayb

Great thread! 

We have multiple local TJ Maxx locations here...... Phx is a huge area; however, we never have anything good. Thanks for posting for those of us who just can't catch a break locally!!!


----------



## mlinky

pinkfeet said:


> oh wow!! Fantastic!


 
We don't get the highest end, but I do often find overlooked treasures.  Seems people mostly buy the "well known" designers.  My current everyday bag is a black Abaco tote that had been pushed to the back and marked down to 39.99.


----------



## sassygirlzrock

pinkfeet said:
			
		

> Celine? Really ? ( perks up) My stores never really have that good of stuff .. only see RM once in awhile..never saw a mbmj..would love to find some at good deals!
> 
> Might have to drive out there just to check it out.



Are these at the runway stores??? I never see RM.  lots of cheap bags at my tjmaxx


----------



## LizzielovesCL

Great finds Iluvmybags!! I didn't even know that TJMaxx/Marshalls sold these designer handbags. I usually just go to these stores for home good items. I will keep my eyes peeled in Miami for them...


----------



## AEGIS

they appear to be going through second markdowns.  i picked up some items for a decent price. i will be waiting for second markdowns shortly


----------



## mlinky

AEGIS said:


> they appear to be going through second markdowns. i picked up some items for a decent price. i will be waiting for second markdowns shortly


 
They put out most new stock on Wednesdays.  That is also when I usually find new markdowns.


----------



## sunnyflies

I have even seen a Prada bag at my local TJs , but it was marked as much as Saks had it at the time, so was no deal at all. I wasn't the only lady who pointed that out to the manager, but he just shrugged. So, check prices before jumping on something. Saks and the other big stores often have seasonal sales with very good prices.


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

I was at my local TJ MAxx trying to find those deals you ladies have been speaking of.. celine, ysl, prada etc. Anywho, i find a Tylie Malibu bag.  I have one of her purses, the Crystal Pyramid King in brown.  I use that as my go to bag for small errands... I grab that bag to look at it and the first thing i notice was the MADE IN CHINA tab?? Im like WTF??  I only bought her bag because they say that  *All Tylie products are made from the finest materials and are handmade in the United States of America using unique Tylie craftsmanship and design processes*.  Soooo... why would a bag at TJ MAxx have a made in china tab? I grabbed another one but different style, same thing, made in china! I told my hubby and he said maybe they are fake?


----------



## gidramom

I do not think the bag you found was fake. Looks like they make some of their products in China now. This bag on Endless is made in China even the description of the brand says "handmade in US".
http://www.endless.com/Tylie-Malibu...77-4036794-7013203?ie=UTF8&suppressRedirect=1


----------



## iluvmybags

Tons of Prada bags at the Countryside,IL location
Prices range from $799-1599

(That canvas Prada satchel I posted earlier is now clearanced to $799)


----------



## iluvmybags

More pics


----------



## mdmd

iluvmybags said:


> More pics



That red satchel looks tempting.... Need to find my way out to Countryside!


----------



## michica

Thanks for posting the good deals!


----------



## iluvmybags

mdmd said:


> That red satchel looks tempting.... Need to find my way out to Countryside!



Where are you coming from?  The stores on Plainfield Road and 55th Street
If you can find your way to LaGrange Road, take that to Plainfield and head west - you'll run right into it!


----------



## iluvmybags

sunnyflies said:


> I have even seen a Prada bag at my local TJs , but it was marked as much as Saks had it at the time, so was no deal at all. I wasn't the only lady who pointed that out to the manager, but he just shrugged. So, check prices before jumping on something. Saks and the other big stores often have seasonal sales with very good prices.



This is sometimes true - you might be able find some of these bags at a lower price on sale at major department stores, but the nice thing about TJMaxx is that they offer layaway (on full price merchandise only), so if you're a little short, and need a little more time to pay, you can take advantage of that (that's how I scored my Celine from TJMaxx)


----------



## SohoChic

I went to my local TJ's in NYC and they had some Kooba bags.  I will def stop by weekly from now on.  It's right near my office.


----------



## forevercla

I picked up an Rebecca Minkoff alligator embossed Nikki at local (L.A.) Marshall's for $150 today.


----------



## pinkfeet

forevercla said:


> I picked up an Rebecca Minkoff alligator embossed Nikki at local (L.A.) Marshall's for $150 today.



Good score! I have yet to find a Niki I like at a good price. Congrats!


----------



## LovesYSL

Wow, the nicest brands I've ever seen at my local stores are Michael Kors and Coach!


----------



## tehpinkone

i just saw the cutest marc jacobs bag at Marshalls, but the color wasnt me.


----------



## iluvmybags

tehpinkone said:


> i just saw the cutest marc jacobs bag at Marshalls, but the color wasnt me.



Which Marshall's and do you know which bag?  Was it MbyMJ?  Please share the details - maybe someone in your area would be interested in that find!


----------



## tarabag

glendale, ca tj maxx had two celine bags if anyone is interested  one was a canvas tote and the other was a leather doctor bag


----------



## dls80ucla

tarabag said:


> glendale, ca tj maxx had two celine bags if anyone is interested  one was a canvas tote and the other was a leather doctor bag



omg. do you remember the price or color of the leather bag??


----------



## tarabag

dls80ucla said:


> omg. do you remember the price or color of the leather bag??



i believe it was a little over $2000 and i can't remember if it was black or dark dark blue. but the leather was tdf!


----------



## twinkle_star

Last night there was a lone Jimmy Choo leather bag at the TJ's in Downtown Crossing, Boston.  Gorgeous!  And way over $1k if I remember correctly.


----------



## SohoChic

:useless:  haha.. Wow everyone is being so good about posting their finds.  I will def. be checking out some of my local stores and posting any bags I see.  Hopefully get some snaps ! Last time I went all I saw were Kooba bags.

I'm in NYC so when Celine show up at TJMaxx its out the door the same day.  I always just miss it.


----------



## iluvmybags

tarabag said:


> glendale, ca tj maxx had two celine bags if anyone is interested  one was a canvas tote and the other was a leather doctor bag



Oh man!  I stopped at TJs yesterday hoping to find a Celine, and all they had were all those Prada bags I posted last weekll!  Fingers crossed more Celine makes it our store (esp. the Drs bag - its been on my wish list for a while!)


----------



## iluvmybags

SohoChic said:


> :useless:  haha.. Wow everyone is being so good about posting their finds.  I will def. be checking out some of my local stores and posting any bags I see.  Hopefully get some snaps ! Last time I went all I saw were Kooba bags.
> 
> I'm in NYC so when Celine show up at TJMaxx its out the door the same day.  I always just miss it.



This thread is for posting deals for others to take advantage of - there's a thread in the shopping forum to post pics of bags you personally find and buy at TJs and/or Marshall's. http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/my-great-find-at-tjs-234929.html


----------



## shopaholic59

Thanks for posting about the Countryside store.  Went today after a doctors appointment.  Wasn't disappointed.  The Prada Canvas Satchel pictured above for $1199 is now on clearance for $799.  Got three pairs of Vince skinny cords $195 on clearance for $29.99 and a pair of Alice and Olivia leggings on clearance for $29.99.  Will go back next month after the next appointment.  Cashier was super friendly.  Had lots of Kate Spade bags and a couple of continental wallets.  The wallets were $79.99 or $89.99.  Shoes were disappointing.


----------



## pinkfeet

shopaholic59 said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting about the Countryside store.  Went today after a doctors appointment.  Wasn't disappointed.  The Prada Canvas Satchel pictured above for $1199 is now on clearance for $799.  Got three pairs of Vince skinny cords $195 on clearance for $29.99 and a pair of Alice and Olivia leggings on clearance for $29.99.  Will go back next month after the next appointment.  Cashier was super friendly.  Had lots of Kate Spade bags and a couple of continental wallets.  The wallets were $79.99 or $89.99.  Shoes were disappointing.



Great deal on those pants !! Awesome. I was gonna bargain hunt / thrift  today but with the  snow I stayed in.


----------



## forevercla

There is a red Rebecca Minkoff Nikki in red for $299, a Escada blue tote for $149 (down from $595) in LA TJMaxx on Jefferson (310-390-7944).


----------



## SohoChic

So as usual I have my lovely mother scouring TJ Maxx stores in New Jersey for designer goodies (especially bags).  I am dreaming of a Celine, Prada, or Givenchy.. So she tells me she sees some bags but she doesn't know the brands. I tell her take a photo and this is what she sends me 

Large Celine Box Bag for 2499 !!! HOW is that possible ? iluvbags I know you got a medium last year so I guess it is possible.  Also a Givenchy Nightingale in emerald for 1099.. I tell her grab them both for me.  I have to inspect the Celine to see if I want to keep it sell/gift it.  My sister is already telling my mom and I her birthday is coming up, and I have friends in New York dying for this bag...  I would rather a Celine Luggage bag for that price but I guess beggars can't be choosers..


----------



## Shopmore

SohoChic said:


> So as usual I have my lovely mother scouring TJ Maxx stores in New Jersey for designer goodies (especially bags). I am dreaming of a Celine, Prada, or Givenchy.. So she tells me she sees some bags but she doesn't know the brands. I tell her take a photo and this is what she sends me
> 
> Large Celine Box Bag for 2499 !!! HOW is that possible ? iluvbags I know you got a medium last year so I guess it is possible. Also a Givenchy Nightingale in emerald for 1099.. I tell her grab them both for me. I have to inspect the Celine to see if I want to keep it sell/gift it. My sister is already telling my mom and I her birthday is coming up, and I have friends in New York dying for this bag... I would rather a Celine Luggage bag for that price but I guess beggars can't be choosers..


 

Great finds!  I'm making a trip out to a runway store tomorrow and am hoping to have the same luck!


----------



## feudingfaeries

iluvmybags said:


> Tons of Prada bags at the Countryside,IL location
> Prices range from $799-1599
> 
> (That canvas Prada satchel I posted earlier is now clearanced to $799)




Does anyone know the name of that prada tote with the chain handles? And how much it was for sale there?


----------



## bellagiacomo

Beautiful bag, love it


----------



## Karolina36

SohoChic said:


> So as usual I have my lovely mother scouring TJ Maxx stores in New Jersey for designer goodies (especially bags). I am dreaming of a Celine, Prada, or Givenchy.. So she tells me she sees some bags but she doesn't know the brands. I tell her take a photo and this is what she sends me
> 
> Large Celine Box Bag for 2499 !!! HOW is that possible ? iluvbags I know you got a medium last year so I guess it is possible. Also a Givenchy Nightingale in emerald for 1099.. I tell her grab them both for me. I have to inspect the Celine to see if I want to keep it sell/gift it. My sister is already telling my mom and I her birthday is coming up, and I have friends in New York dying for this bag... I would rather a Celine Luggage bag for that price but I guess beggars can't be choosers..


 Which store in NJ did you find these gems?


----------



## pinkfeet

SohoChic said:


> So as usual I have my lovely mother scouring TJ Maxx stores in New Jersey for designer goodies (especially bags).  I am dreaming of a Celine, Prada, or Givenchy.. So she tells me she sees some bags but she doesn't know the brands. I tell her take a photo and this is what she sends me
> 
> Large Celine Box Bag for 2499 !!! HOW is that possible ? iluvbags I know you got a medium last year so I guess it is possible.  Also a Givenchy Nightingale in emerald for 1099.. I tell her grab them both for me.  I have to inspect the Celine to see if I want to keep it sell/gift it.  My sister is already telling my mom and I her birthday is coming up, and I have friends in New York dying for this bag...  I would rather a Celine Luggage bag for that price but I guess beggars can't be choosers..



wow.. I have seen some Celines I wanted but didn't ever price/ investigate them.. if 2500 is a good price what is the regular price!! yikes. lol


----------



## SohoChic

Karolina36 said:


> Which store in NJ did you find these gems?



Paramus !


----------



## SohoChic

pinkfeet said:


> wow.. I have seen some Celines I wanted but didn't ever price/ investigate them.. if 2500 is a good price what is the regular price!! yikes. lol



Same thing I said.  I told my mum to just pick it up since I know that bag is such an IT/desirable bag.  And I do want a Celine Luggage.  It was too good to pass up.  And I'm hearing they retail for 4,500 + tax CRAZY !


----------



## cwu1126

The same black large celine box bag is at the TJ Maxx Wall Street location. I saw it during my lunchbreak today but also saw that there were some scratches on it


----------



## katlun

SohoChic said:


> Paramus !


 

now I wish I still worked in Paramus

use to hit that store on my lunch hour

enjoy your new purses

going to have to visit a TJ Maxx real soon


----------



## amag520

Seeing all these great finds, I'll have to find myself a runway store quick! Love looking. Lovely finds everyone!


----------



## iluvmybags

pinkfeet said:


> wow.. I have seen some Celines I wanted but didn't ever price/ investigate them.. if 2500 is a good price what is the regular price!! yikes. lol


The large box retails for over $4k!



SohoChic said:


> Same thing I said.  I told my mum to just pick it up since I know that bag is such an IT/desirable bag.  And I do want a Celine Luggage.  It was too good to pass up.  And I'm hearing they retail for 4,500 + tax CRAZY !


The Box is susceptible to scratches, so this isn't uncommon, even at retail - mine was full of scuffs and scratches when I bought it from TJs, but with a little bit of conditioner, they buffed right out and now my bag looks better than some bags I've seen at Barney's or Nordstroms!


----------



## iluvmybags

SohoChic said:


> So as usual I have my lovely mother scouring TJ Maxx stores in New Jersey for designer goodies (especially bags).  I am dreaming of a Celine, Prada, or Givenchy.. So she tells me she sees some bags but she doesn't know the brands. I tell her take a photo and this is what she sends me
> 
> Large Celine Box Bag for 2499 !!! HOW is that possible ? iluvbags I know you got a medium last year so I guess it is possible.  Also a Givenchy Nightingale in emerald for 1099.. I tell her grab them both for me.  I have to inspect the Celine to see if I want to keep it sell/gift it.  My sister is already telling my mom and I her birthday is coming up, and I have friends in New York dying for this bag...  I would rather a Celine Luggage bag for that price but I guess beggars can't Ibe choosers..



that's an amazing find!  I love my medium, but I wish I had found a large!  I havent even used mine yet - its still got the tags attached!
And the Givenchy is gorgeous!


----------



## saira1214

SohoChic said:


> So as usual I have my lovely mother scouring TJ Maxx stores in New Jersey for designer goodies (especially bags).  I am dreaming of a Celine, Prada, or Givenchy.. So she tells me she sees some bags but she doesn't know the brands. I tell her take a photo and this is what she sends me
> 
> Large Celine Box Bag for 2499 !!! HOW is that possible ? iluvbags I know you got a medium last year so I guess it is possible.  Also a Givenchy Nightingale in emerald for 1099.. I tell her grab them both for me.  I have to inspect the Celine to see if I want to keep it sell/gift it.  My sister is already telling my mom and I her birthday is coming up, and I have friends in New York dying for this bag...  I would rather a Celine Luggage bag for that price but I guess beggars can't be choosers..



Wow!! Both are gorgeous!! I love that Givenchy color and I have been searching for a camel box!!! What great scores!!! Were these found a runway stores or regular TJMaxx?


----------



## asianjade

wowwwww... all the gorgeous finds!!!!


----------



## BabyDollChic

Wow, I need to get to my closest runway store asap! Has anyone been to the one in King of Prussia or one close to Philadelphia, maybe southern Jersey?


----------



## pinkfeet

iluvmybags said:


> The large box retails for over $4k!



yikes over 4k? I guess that is a good deal!! I have never seen one in person or touched one so now I will have to just to see what they are like in person. 

yep I bought some boots at Nrack that had scratches on them and they were 75% off, buffed them right off. Good as new. So a few scratches never deter me from a deal ..brand new? I'd expect perfection at full price!


----------



## olive101

I found a Prada bag at Marshalls the other day. Large Vitello Daino Hobo in Brown.  It was marked down (clearance) to $380. No original tag. no authenticity card. Only the dust bag inside.  Do you this this is real? There was no alarm on it either.  I actually found in a kitchen section.  Someone must have put it there after reconsidering it not to buy.  So real or fake?


----------



## katlun

olive101 said:


> I found a Prada bag at Marshalls the other day. Large Vitello Daino Hobo in Brown.  It was marked down (clearance) to $380. No original tag. no authenticity card. Only the dust bag inside.  Do you this this is real? There was no alarm on it either.  I actually found in a kitchen section.  Someone must have put it there after reconsidering it not to buy.  So real or fake?



Take a pic of it and post in the Prada sub forum, they would know

And Marshalls has been know to sell fakes but at least you can return it

http://forum.purseblog.com/prada/


----------



## SohoChic

The Givenchy I bought didn't come with any tags it did come with a garment bag though.  I'm still posting pics to authenticate.


----------



## iluvmybags

feudingfaeries said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the name of that prada tote with the chain handles? And how much it was for sale there?



I don't know the name but its $1599 and they still have it!


----------



## cfca22

I need to check out the TJ Maxx close to my house in Glendale, CA. never been there.


----------



## Yanekie

saira1214 said:


> Wow!! Both are gorgeous!! I love that Givenchy color and I have been searching for a camel box!!! What great scores!!! Were these found a runway stores or regular TJMaxx?


 
I live in NJ. The Paramus is a Runway store if I am not mistaken.


----------



## feudingfaeries

iluvmybags said:


> I don't know the name but its $1599 and they still have it!


 
If I lived anywhere near ther I'd be there in a heartbeat!


----------



## olive101

katlun,
Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

I just bought this leather jacket from TJ's for $150!  Yipee!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod110310019&parentId=cat000069


----------



## inesyi

Love the color on nightingale~~Wish I had the luck~~



SohoChic said:


> So as usual I have my lovely mother scouring TJ Maxx stores in New Jersey for designer goodies (especially bags).  I am dreaming of a Celine, Prada, or Givenchy.. So she tells me she sees some bags but she doesn't know the brands. I tell her take a photo and this is what she sends me
> 
> Large Celine Box Bag for 2499 !!! HOW is that possible ? iluvbags I know you got a medium last year so I guess it is possible.  Also a Givenchy Nightingale in emerald for 1099.. I tell her grab them both for me.  I have to inspect the Celine to see if I want to keep it sell/gift it.  My sister is already telling my mom and I her birthday is coming up, and I have friends in New York dying for this bag...  I would rather a Celine Luggage bag for that price but I guess beggars can't be choosers..


----------



## BabyDollChic

CCmoiselleCC said:


> I just bought this leather jacket from TJ's for $150!  Yipee!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/product.jsp?itemId=prod110310019&parentId=cat000069



I love that jacket, good find!!


----------



## smileykins

I found this CHI Purple Glisten flat iron for $29.99 at my TJ's!! It was originally $126.99!!!  And even better, it came with voluminizing and finishing spray, both by CHI!!!!

http://www.overstock.com/Health-Bea...ling-Iron-Kit/6297194/product.html?cid=123620


----------



## missnicoleeee

i found this kate spade bag today at marshalls! my aunt is a kate spade fanatic so she asked me to buy it for her! the original tag says $325 but I got it for $140! the chain strap can be used as two or as one for an over the shoulder look! it's super cute!


----------



## missnicoleeee




----------



## LABAG

Love that Kate Spade bag! I see our TJ'S has gotten in several of her bags wish they would get this one!-love the line-will spring for one when they go on sale


----------



## LadyLuck89

I've gotten a lot of good things from TJ Maxx. They are based in MA so I feel like that's why all our stores have good stuff even if some are not runway.

I got an Ipad 2 for $399 (originaly 600)
a Ralph Lauren camel hair blazer for $39 (originally $1900)
a See by Chloe dress for $59 (originally $600) 
a French Connection dress for $25 (originally $260) 
an All Saints dress for 15 (originally $400) 
a Tibi skirt for $39 (originally $260) 
Tahari heels for $20 (originally $140)
Dolce & Gabbana Jeans for $59 (originally $400)
Lilly Pulitzer Panda Shorts that I was DYING FOR $30 (originally $150)

and a lot more stuff that i'm probably forgetting x.x
on another note if i spent all that money on something else i probably coulda gotten a nice bag haha


----------



## paradise392

i went to tjmaxx..it was a runway store. i found lots of cute things but didnt get any. i found a fendi tote that i really wanted but it was $899 so i put it back since im planning on getting another LV..i saw a kate spade planner too that i was going to get. but put it back because the inserts were for 2011.


----------



## paradise392

LadyLuck89 said:


> I've gotten a lot of good things from TJ Maxx. They are based in MA so I feel like that's why all our stores have good stuff even if some are not runway.
> 
> I got an Ipad 2 for $399 (originaly 600)
> a Ralph Lauren camel hair blazer for $39 (originally $1900)
> a See by Chloe dress for $59 (originally $600)
> a French Connection dress for $25 (originally $260)
> an All Saints dress for 15 (originally $400)
> a Tibi skirt for $39 (originally $260)
> Tahari heels for $20 (originally $140)
> Dolce & Gabbana Jeans for $59 (originally $400)
> Lilly Pulitzer Panda Shorts that I was DYING FOR $30 (originally $150)
> 
> and a lot more stuff that i'm probably forgetting x.x
> on another note if i spent all that money on something else i probably coulda gotten a nice bag haha



woahhhh where'd you find an ipad 2? i bought mine for its retail price. i never knew tj sold ipads!

great finds too!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

LadyLuck89 said:


> I've gotten a lot of good things from TJ Maxx. They are based in MA so I feel like that's why all our stores have good stuff even if some are not runway.
> 
> *I got an Ipad 2 for $399 (originaly 600)*
> a Ralph Lauren camel hair blazer for $39 (originally $1900)
> a See by Chloe dress for $59 (originally $600)
> a French Connection dress for $25 (originally $260)
> an All Saints dress for 15 (originally $400)
> a Tibi skirt for $39 (originally $260)
> Tahari heels for $20 (originally $140)
> Dolce & Gabbana Jeans for $59 (originally $400)
> Lilly Pulitzer Panda Shorts that I was DYING FOR $30 (originally $150)
> 
> and a lot more stuff that i'm probably forgetting x.x
> on another note if i spent all that money on something else i probably coulda gotten a nice bag haha


 
That's crazy!!!


----------



## Byie

LadyLuck89 said:
			
		

> I've gotten a lot of good things from TJ Maxx. They are based in MA so I feel like that's why all our stores have good stuff even if some are not runway.
> 
> I got an Ipad 2 for $399 (originaly 600)
> a Ralph Lauren camel hair blazer for $39 (originally $1900)
> a See by Chloe dress for $59 (originally $600)
> a French Connection dress for $25 (originally $260)
> an All Saints dress for 15 (originally $400)
> a Tibi skirt for $39 (originally $260)
> Tahari heels for $20 (originally $140)
> Dolce & Gabbana Jeans for $59 (originally $400)
> Lilly Pulitzer Panda Shorts that I was DYING FOR $30 (originally $150)
> 
> and a lot more stuff that i'm probably forgetting x.x
> on another note if i spent all that money on something else i probably coulda gotten a nice bag haha



Which tj did you go?


----------



## LABAG

Paradise couldn;t help but notice you have the LV Montorgueil Pm -


----------



## LABAG

i HAVE THE GM-love that bag-so basic!


----------



## paradise392

LABAG said:
			
		

> Paradise couldn;t help but notice you have the LV Montorgueil Pm -



Noo thats my current wishlist!! I love the gm and would probably rather that..i dont know which one to get as my next bag...hmm


----------



## Slroaming

Decided to register and contribute, instead of just lurking and only reaping the benefits  . 

TJMaxx Somerville had a Givenchy satchel in the clearance aisle for ~$700 earlier today among Herve Chapelier and JPK nylon totes and a bunch of Kate Spades. I believe there was a Marc Jacobs bag as well but didn't bother looking at the tag, since I'm pretty broke after a hefty school tuition bill. 

I didn't leave quite empty-handed though. Came out with a $40 pair of cat eye Raybans, $20 Yoon pullover sweater, and $15 BCBG patent wedges.


----------



## nova_girl

The Runway TJ's in Alexandria, VA (Potomac Yard) had quite a few Prada bags. They were amongst the regular bags on the rack closest to the jewelry counter.


----------



## iluvmybags

New Prada bags at the Countryside store. Both are $1399. The brown one w/the padlock does not come with a sleeper. The small grey one is lined w/suede


----------



## iluvmybags

Hey everyone!
I love to hear about all the wonderful goodies that everyone finds, but this thread is for posting finds and deals that other people can take advantage of!  There's a thread in the Shopping Forum for posting all those lucky finds you purchased for yourself.

I just don't want the mods to close this thread because its not in the spirit of Deals and Steals! (That's why the other thread was moved - there were too many discussions and not enough deals)

Thanks everyone! And keep posting those finds in case someone close by wants to take advantage!


----------



## iluvmybags

iluvmybags said:


> Hey everyone!
> I love to hear about all the wonderful goodies that everyone finds, but this thread is for posting finds and deals that other people can take advantage of!  There's a thread in the Shopping Forum for posting all those lucky finds you purchased for yourself.
> 
> I just don't want the mods to close this thread because its not in the spirit of Deals and Steals! (That's why the other thread was moved - there were too many discussions and not enough deals)
> 
> Thanks everyone! And keep posting those finds in case someone close by wants to take advantage!


Here are the two threads to post those deals you found for yourselves:

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/my-great-find-at-tjs-234929.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/where-are-the-best-tj-maxx-and-marshalls-451585.html


----------



## evie1121

Great post.  i never knew there were runway TJ Maxx stores.  I've seen Juicy couture, d&B , purses at my local TJM.


----------



## authenticplease

These two bags are marked down at the TJM in Buckhead off 400 in Atlanta, Ga. 

Chloe is marked to $779
Stella McCartney is $479


----------



## akashopaholic

Is there a good TJ Maxx store in Southern California worth checking out?


----------



## bolsoadicta

TJ Maxx in the 6th Avenue (at 19th st) (NYC) has a pair of Prada black patent pumps for 289$. size 38.5. They looked perfect, like just taken from the box.


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL

No new bags (still lots of Prada)

Prada, YSL, Fendi, Dolce & Gabana shoes
One pair of Todds loafers
I believe they were all $299
Except the YSL which were $399


----------



## iluvmybags

More pics
I don't remember the price of the Tods. I think they were around $200 but not sure. They were the only ones w/a box & weren't w/all the Runway shoes


----------



## iluvmybags

These are the YSL
I bought the 40s
There's a pair of 37s left
They're $400
(Please excuse my unmanicured feet!)


----------



## iluvmybags

While there were no new bags, I did find this Rebecca Minkoff iPad case & two black clutches/pouches.
(Same case - one side is the front the other the back)
Ipad case $70
Pouches $50


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:


> These are the YSL
> I bought the 40s
> There's a pair of 37s left
> They're $400
> (Please excuse my unmanicured feet!)


 
Is this the short or tall heeled Tribute?


----------



## Kansashalo

I went last night and my TJM had lots of Chloe sunnies (which is weird since Chloe is not sold anywhere else here).


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> Is this the short or tall heeled Tribute?



 I had no idea those were Tribute Sandals!
I almost didn't get them - I actually put them on layaway to give myself time to really think about them!  Think I may go back and pick them up this weekend!
(as to whether they're tall or short heeled, I have no idea.  I didn't even know the Tributes came in two heel heights.  They were high for me, but very comfortable and surprisingly easy to walk in!)

I hope someone here goes and grabs the 37s - it's just too bad they don't come in a box 

(p.s.  I really wanted those black eyelet Prada pumps, but there was no way I could squeeze into a 38 )


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:


> I had no idea those were Tribute Sandals!
> I almost didn't get them - I actually put them on layaway to give myself time to really think about them!  Think I may go back and pick them up this weekend!
> (as to whether they're tall or short heeled, I have no idea.  I didn't even know the Tributes came in two heel heights.  They were high for me, but very comfortable and surprisingly easy to walk in!)
> 
> I hope someone here goes and grabs the 37s - it's just too bad they don't come in a box
> 
> (p.s.  I really wanted those black eyelet Prada pumps, but there was no way I could squeeze into a 38 )


Oh I really wanted to go there tonight, but it's a bit far from where I live.  Were those there last week?  I was there just to check out the runway section, but it never occured to me to check the shoe section. Doh!


----------



## authenticplease

iluvmybags said:


> I had no idea those were Tribute Sandals!
> I almost didn't get them - I actually put them on layaway to give myself time to really think about them! Think I may go back and pick them up this weekend!
> (as to whether they're tall or short heeled, I have no idea. I didn't even know the Tributes came in two heel heights. They were high for me, but very comfortable and surprisingly easy to walk in!)
> 
> I hope someone here goes and grabs the 37s - it's just too bad they don't come in a box
> 
> (p.s. I really wanted those black eyelet Prada pumps, but there was no way I could squeeze into a 38 )


 
What a wonderful find, iluvmybags!  The Tributes come in two heel heights.....75mm hh and 105mm hh.  These are the 105.  Yes, there are incredibly comfy

Those Fendis in the second photo are a wonderful price at $299


----------



## AEGIS

iluvmybags said:


> I had no idea those were Tribute Sandals!
> I almost didn't get them - I actually put them on layaway to give myself time to really think about them!  Think I may go back and pick them up this weekend!
> (as to whether they're tall or short heeled, I have no idea.  I didn't even know the Tributes came in two heel heights.  They were high for me, but very comfortable and surprisingly easy to walk in!)
> 
> I hope someone here goes and grabs the 37s - it's just too bad they don't come in a box
> 
> (p.s.  I really wanted those black eyelet Prada pumps, but there was no way I could squeeze into a 38 )




awesome tributes! and in a classic color. it's the higher heel height but it should be very comfortable.  

the price is equivalent to like a dept. store second cut. 

...do tjmaxx or marshalls ever have box's?


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> Oh I really wanted to go there tonight, but it's a bit far from where I live.  Were those there last week?  I was there just to check out the runway section, but it never occured to me to check the shoe section. Doh!


I don't know if the shoes were there the last time I was there (Sunday) or last week when I was there (last Thur) cuz I never looked (or noticed the display) The Runway shoes weren't with all the other shoes. They had their own separate display.  It's like this tall pillar (or support beam) that sits across the aisle from the Runway section (where all the clothing and bags are).  If you look at the pic I posted of the D&G polka dot shoes, you can see the Runway section across the aisle (you can see the Prada bags in the background).  The support beam has these small shelves and each one held two or three pair of shoes.  The Prada shoes are what caught my eye today and when I walked around the other side, there were the YSLs!  Ill be sure to check this display every time I'm there from now on!



authenticplease said:


> What a wonderful find, iluvmybags!  The Tributes come in two heel heights.....75mm hh and 105mm hh.  These are the 105.  Yes, there are incredibly comfy
> 
> Those Fendis in the second photo are a wonderful price at $299


Do you mean the Black ones?  I loved those and was really hoping that one of them would be my size, but unfortunately, they were both far too small for me - I think one pair was a 36.5 and the other a 37.5.  I'm pretty sure they were $299 (I know those Fendi colorblock shoes were definitely $299 and I think the black ones were the same price)



AEGIS said:


> awesome tributes! and in a classic color. it's the higher heel height but it should be very comfortable.
> 
> the price is equivalent to like a dept. store second cut.
> 
> ...do tjmaxx or marshalls ever have box's?


The "compare at" price on the tag said $799.  Do you happen to know if thats how much the Tributes normally sell for?  For the most part, I don't think the shoes at TJMaxx come in boxes, but I would have thought the Runway shoes did.  I thought it was a little odd that the Todd's came with both a box and a sleeper, and they were with all the other shoes rather than with the designer shoes


----------



## digablebeatz

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx Countryside, IL
> 
> No new bags (still lots of Prada)
> 
> Prada, YSL, Fendi, Dolce & Gabana shoes
> One pair of Todds loafers
> I believe they were all $299
> Except the YSL which were $399



OMG, those tribs are TDF! They retail for $795. Do you happen to know if the store does charge-sends? I want the 37s! Also, what color are they? In the pic, I can't tell if they are patent navy or patent black.


----------



## authenticplease

iluvmybags said:


> Do you mean the Black ones? I loved those and was really hoping that one of them would be my size, but unfortunately, they were both far too small for me - I think one pair was a 36.5 and the other a 37.5. I'm pretty sure they were $299 (I know those Fendi colorblock shoes were definitely $299 and I think the black ones were the same price)


 
Sorry the Fendis in the second photo I was speaking of are the color block shoes.  I bought a pair at full retail last year from Jeffrey.....love them!  $299 is a gift!!


----------



## iluvmybags

digablebeatz said:


> OMG, those tribs are TDF! They retail for $795. Do you happen to know if the store does charge-sends? I want the 37s! Also, what color are they? In the pic, I can't tell if they are patent navy or patent black.


The YSLs were Navy Patent.  

Unfortunately neither TJMaxx nor Marshall's does charge sends.  They won't even transfer from one store to another (I asked them this last week).  I guess I can understand why - they'd probably be overwhelmed with shipping requests.

Do you have a Runway store near by?  It might not hurt to call the store closest to you to see if maybe they got any.


----------



## smallbag

There aren't any Runway stores within 100 miles of where I live :cry:


----------



## shopaholic59

thanks for the update.  We are going back in a couple of weeks.  Gives my daughter something to look forward to after her doctor's appointments.  Countryside has great stuff!


----------



## bagzzlover

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> These are the YSL
> I bought the 40s
> There's a pair of 37s left
> They're $400
> (Please excuse my unmanicured feet!)



Omg.. I have been contemplating myself to get these shoes from net - a - porter with the exact same color.. They sell for 454 gbp.. Major steal...
I wish I live in IL now.... Where I live (Sydney) there is nothing like tjmaxx or Marshall... 
Congrats on your shoes! Great find. I'm sure you will enjoy every bit of it..


----------



## LadyLuck89

iluvmybags said:


> While there were no new bags, I did find this Rebecca Minkoff iPad case & two black clutches/pouches.
> (Same case - one side is the front the other the back)
> Ipad case $70
> Pouches $50



I've seen the ipad case for 60 at the nordstrom rack and the pouches for 29.99 (black) and 39.99 (leopard heart)


----------



## supersweet

Edinburgh TK Maxx

Lots of Moschino silk scarves for around £15 or so. Some v nice designs


----------



## fromrussiawlove

i am getting myself to that countryside store STAT


----------



## paruparo

No runway stores for me either  But I did score 2 kate spade bags a few weeks ago. But I would love for my marshalls/tjmaxx to have ysl shoes!!!!!


----------



## paruparo

authenticplease said:


> These two bags are marked down at the TJM in Buckhead off 400 in Atlanta, Ga.
> 
> Chloe is marked to $779
> Stella McCartney is $479


 
love this stella bag! and souch a good price for it aaarrrgghhh... why do we not have runway stores here?!


----------



## iluvmybags

authenticplease said:


> Sorry the Fendis in the second photo I was speaking of are the color block shoes.  I bought a pair at full retail last year from Jeffrey.....love them!  $299 is a gift!!



Oh, those were really cute.  Are those from last Spring/Summer? Those were a size 39 & I know for sure they were $299.  What was the original retail on those? 

(The black ones next to them are Fendi too! Those are the ones I loved!)


----------



## biancagirl

Saw a Céline at the NYC 57th and 8th store earlier today marked down to something like $1900. I don't know a lot about Céline, but the tag was marked as the "frame" and I'm almost sure it was this one: http://www.butterboom.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Celine_The-frame-handbag_butterboom_21.jpg

Also saw a Givenchy bag for a little under $700, a Fendi Baguette for I think $600, and a Dolce and Gabbana and Jimmy Choo that I don't recall the prices of. There was also a pair of Miu Miu gladiator-ish white sandals in size 7 marked down to $199.


----------



## thithi

biancagirl said:


> Saw a Céline at the NYC 57th and 8th store earlier today marked down to something like $1900. I don't know a lot about Céline, but the tag was marked as the "frame" and I'm almost sure it was this one: http://www.butterboom.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/Celine_The-frame-handbag_butterboom_21.jpg
> 
> Also saw a Givenchy bag for a little under $700, a Fendi Baguette for I think $600, and a Dolce and Gabbana and Jimmy Choo that I don't recall the prices of. There was also a pair of Miu Miu gladiator-ish white sandals in size 7 marked down to $199.


I need to go to a runway, stat!  do you know what style Givenchy it was?


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

thithi said:


> I need to go to a runway, stat!  do you know what style Givenchy it was?



That was the Celine, I saw it there a few days ago. Don't remember seeing a nightingale unless they put one out.


----------



## iluvmybags

biancagirl said:


> Also saw a Givenchy bag for a little under $700, a Fendi Baguette for I think $600, and a Dolce and Gabbana and Jimmy Choo that I don't recall the prices of. There was also a pair of Miu Miu gladiator-ish white sandals in size 7 marked down to $199.





thithi said:


> I need to go to a runway, stat!  do you know what style Givenchy it was?


I wonder if it may have been the same or similar to the one I found at our store a few weeks ago -- it was just under $700
There's a picture on the first page of this thread 
(I think it was called "Large Boston")


----------



## thithi

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> That was the Celine, I saw it there a few days ago. Don't remember seeing a nightingale unless they put one out.





iluvmybags said:


> I wonder if it may have been the same or similar to the one I found at our store a few weeks ago -- it was just under $700
> There's a picture on the first page of this thread
> (I think it was called "Large Boston")


thanks for the info.... i'll have to stop by mine and see what they have.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

I went back by the store on 57th and 8th today. The Celine was still there for $19xx. There was a Miu Miu (not a bow or a coffer)... a prada and a cloth Fendi tote.


----------



## iluvmybags

Went back to COUNTRYSIDE to pick up my Tributes and they had a TON of new Runway shoes

YSL, Gucci, Prada, Miu Miu, Elizabeth & James, Tods - too many to list & show but here are some


----------



## iluvmybags

More


----------



## iluvmybags

Most are 299 or 399, although some of the Tods were 199. They also had Kate Spade & Michael Kors


----------



## BabyDollChic

^ Your store has the best items!


----------



## iluvmybags

p.s. The Tributes in a 37.5 were gone


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> More



Did you notice if they had the red YSLs in a 36 or 36.5?  How much were they?  Man, I should've just been less lazy today and made the trek out there.


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> Did you notice if they had the red YSLs in a 36 or 36.5?  How much were they?  Man, I should've just been less lazy today and made the trek out there.


They only had one pair of each of the YSLs I posted here.  The black & gold ones were a 39.5, and the red ones were a 40.  They were $399. They were both a little big on me, especially the ankle straps, which on the tightest setting were way too loose around my ankles.

They seemed to only have one pair of each style, except for the Tods and Elizabeth & James, which they had multiples of. I didn't see too many multiples of the Prad's or Miu Miu's (I wish they had those grey Prada peep toes in a bigger size, cuz they were gorgeous!)


----------



## iluvmybags

Oh, I was talking to one of the sales associates and she said they're getting their things from a new supplier, so they should be getting more Runway items from now one.  She also said that they're not having a Runway event this month like they normally do, instead they'll be getting shipments at least twice a week which will be put out immediately.


----------



## SohoChic

Great intel !



iluvmybags said:


> Oh, I was talking to one of the sales associates and she said they're getting their things from a new supplier, so they should be getting more Runway items from now one. She also said that they're not having a Runway event this month like they normally do, instead they'll be getting shipments at least twice a week which will be put out immediately.


----------



## leecube

iluvmybags, thanks for the reports and the awesome pictures!  They are very helpful.

By the way, I think the patent leather, nude and black color Prada pumps is the same as this one from DSW.  http://www.dsw.com/shoe/prada+two+tone+patent+pump?prodId=230097&category=dsw11cat140034  If those are $399, then it is still $50 bucks cheaper at TJMaxx.  Great price!


----------



## forevercla

Found a pair of Black Vera Wang Lavender Label Lillian Ballet Flats for $80 at TJMaxx near LAX. They were in great condition.


----------



## iluvmybags

forevercla said:


> Found a pair of Black Vera Wang Lavender Label Lillian Ballet Flats for $80 at TJMaxx near LAX. They were in great condition.



I wonder if they may have been the same ones I saw in Countryside - I found a pair of Vera Wang Lavender Ballet Flats in Black in Size 9, and they were $80 - tried them on, but they were just a little too big.  I looked hoping to find an 8.5, but didn't find any


----------



## SohoChic

Any NYC girls I went to the TJMaxx on 6th Ave and they just got a shipment of Runway shoes.  I saw some yellow balenciaga flats in size 8.  There was only one pair though.  Gucci shoes as well.  I was rushing out so no pics.


----------



## mallb

TJ maxx on west gray in Houston, has a new shipment! Prada shoes, fendi,Gucci, Givenchy,lanvin, bottarga venetta bags and alot designer clothes. I tryed to upload pics but it said they are too big


----------



## more_CHOOS

My Runway store in Dallas did not have much.  Only saw a cute pair of black Zanotti booties for $199.  There was also a very cute Rebecca Minkoff bag that I was tempted to get.  It was $299.  Other than that, not much.  I will check out the other Runway store in Dallas this weekend.


----------



## sanaenver

^^ Where are the two runway stores? I know one is across from North Park; where's the other one?


----------



## more_CHOOS

sanaenver said:


> ^^ Where are the two runway stores? I know one is across from North Park; where's the other one?



Near Preston and Beltline.


----------



## sanaenver

more_CHOOS said:


> Near Preston and Beltline.


 

Oh thanks! I didn't know that. Will try to go out there soon.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

The NYC stores got in amazing designer bags today. The 17th street location has a YSL roady and Muse 2 for about $800\each... they had a Givenchy for under $1k, a bunch of Fendi bags, a Celine clutch for $599 and a Dior navy patent lady bag for $2k. The Columbus Circle store has a givenchy and black Dior lady and most notably a Fendi peekaboo for about $1.8k. I scored a Balenciaga work for $899 downtown. Going to check out the store on the UWS on my way home and will report.


----------



## iluvmybags

TONS of new bags at the Countryside,IL location
Prices weren't as fantastic as some other reports - $1099-1599

YSL, Gucci, Bottega Veneta, Stella McCartney, Chloe, Givenchy
The Givenchy was a gorgeous pistachio color!  I wish I liked the style more cuz the color was amazing!

The two identical YSLs (ones grey, one brown) are priced differently - 1099 & 1299


----------



## iluvmybags

More pics


----------



## iluvmybags

And more!
These are some of the highlights, there were some smaller bags and clutches, and a few styles that I didn't capture.  They also still have most of those Prada bags from a few weeks ago (and they STILL have that canvas Prada om clearance!)

They also received a large shipment of Vera Wang lavender shoes - some nude color pumps, sandals and loafer styles.


----------



## isaac21

I'm new to this!! hi everyone !! wow you got fabolous stuff in your Tj maxx us here in canada it's winners tj maxx baby sis !! Hope we had all those fabolous bags,shoes and wallets you guys have !!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

The store on 97th street had a few bags. There was a beautiful large YSL muse in hunter green for $1300 and a kelly green givenchy nightengale for $1400.


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:


> More pics



I was thisclose to going there this afternoon, but I resisted.  Do you recall the price of the wallets? Were there any new shoes?


----------



## RyukkuX

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> The NYC stores got in amazing designer bags today. The 17th street location has a YSL roady and Muse 2 for about $800\each... they had a Givenchy for under $1k, a bunch of Fendi bags, a Celine clutch for $599 and a Dior navy patent lady bag for $2k. The Columbus Circle store has a givenchy and black Dior lady and most notably a Fendi peekaboo for about $1.8k. I scored a Balenciaga work for $899 downtown. Going to check out the store on the UWS on my way home and will report.


 
That's an amazing find! Which store did you score the bbag from?


----------



## saira1214

NYCshopGirl80 said:


> The NYC stores got in amazing designer bags today. The 17th street location has a YSL roady and Muse 2 for about $800\each... they had a Givenchy for under $1k, a bunch of Fendi bags, a Celine clutch for $599 and a Dior navy patent lady bag for $2k. The Columbus Circle store has a givenchy and black Dior lady and most notably a Fendi peekaboo for about $1.8k. *I scored a Balenciaga work for $899 *downtown. Going to check out the store on the UWS on my way home and will report.



Ooohhh...what color Bal did you score? Congrats!


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

RyukkuX said:


> That's an amazing find! Which store did you score the bbag from?



I got it from the Chelsea store. I felt guilty, so returned a Celine cloudy bi-cabas tote I bought from the Columbus Circle store last week to the store on 97th and Columbus. It was about $680 including tax. It was the one that is part fabric. I think it retails for $1500. It's orange and black.


----------



## pinkfeet

iluvmybags said:


> TONS of new bags at the Countryside,IL location
> Prices weren't as fantastic as some other reports - $1099-1599
> 
> YSL, Gucci, Bottega Veneta, Stella McCartney, Chloe, Givenchy
> The Givenchy was a gorgeous pistachio color!  I wish I liked the style more cuz the color was amazing!
> 
> The two identical YSLs (ones grey, one brown) are priced differently - 1099 & 1299



Great report! Do you ever see any Balenciaga handbags at this location?


----------



## alita24

Anyone ever been to the one in chapel hill, NC??


----------



## authenticplease

What great stock that has arrived today!  I will try to swing by our local runway store tomorrow to see if there is anything new that has arrived......


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> I was thisclose to going there this afternoon, but I resisted.  Do you recall the price of the wallets? Were there any new shoes?


I don't recall the price of the BV, but the Chloe Paddingtong wallet was either $349 or 399 (can't remember which)?  The only new shoes I saw were the Vera Wang Lavender shoes, but they still had a lot of the ones I posted the other day


pinkfeet said:


> Great report! Do you ever see any Balenciaga handbags at this location?


No, I've never seen Balenciaga at this store, but that doesn't mean they've never had them - maybe someone else beat me to it!


----------



## mona_danya

Do you remember how much the black Gucci GG running tote was?


----------



## iluvmybags

mona_danya said:


> Do you remember how much the black Gucci GG running tote was?



I'm not familar w/Gucci so I don't know which bag that is.
Is that the large black tote with the woven handles (minimal hardware, soft leather)?  If so, I didn't look at the price of that one, but if I had to guess, based on the other bags it was probably around $1299

If its the larger one with the G hardware on the front, you can see the price in the pic - $1499


----------



## mona_danya

iluvmybags said:


> I'm not familar w/Gucci so I don't know which bag that is.
> Is that the large black tote with the woven handles (minimal hardware, soft leather)?  If so, I didn't look at the price of that one, but if I had to guess, based on the other bags it was probably around $1299
> 
> If its the larger one with the G hardware on the front, you can see the price in the pic - $1499



Thanks for the reply and for posting all those pictures...I wish I could shop there in person!


----------



## moomoocows

are the vera wang lavender shoes available at only runway stores? I really want them but there's no runway stores nearby.


----------



## PurseMints

moomoocows said:


> are the vera wang lavender shoes available at only runway stores? I really want them but there's no runway stores nearby.


 
I've seen a few VeraWang lavender flats at Nordstrom rack--maybe try there?


----------



## diera23

PurseMints said:


> I've seen a few VeraWang lavender flats at Nordstrom rack--maybe try there?



Do you know how much are they usually priced at?


----------



## GingerSnap527

I saw Vera Wang Lavendar flats at a TJ Maxx that wasn't a runway. I can't remember the price though, but I think they were $98?


----------



## feudingfaeries

moomoocows said:


> are the vera wang lavender shoes available at only runway stores? I really want them but there's no runway stores nearby.


 
Was at a TJ, not a runway one, yesterday and saw a couple.They were 80$


----------



## slk825

I wish my TJMAxx had such nice merchandise

Might be cheaper to fly to your store and buy some bags vs paying full price!


----------



## SusanG

I wish my TJ Maxx would get nice merchandise like that. All they have is cheap crap


----------



## iluvmybags

why do they keep moving these threads into the General Shopping forum (they moved the other TJ thread we used to post deals to)  These are deals and steals for other people to take advantage of - no ones gonna look in the General Shopping thread to find these deals :wondering


----------



## tuna lala

I just picked up a pair of DVF sunglasses for $30 and Sam Edelman thigh high flat boots on clearance for $39. Yay!!

My Marshall's just stocked plenty of designer sunglasses, mostly Fendi, some House of Harlow, Prada, Burberry, Versace.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

authenticplease said:


> What great stock that has arrived today!  I will try to swing by our local runway store tomorrow to see if there is anything new that has arrived......



Hi, AP! Did you find anything? Which store in ATL is Runway? I need to check it out!


----------



## authenticplease

Hi HN!  Work got really busy today and I did not get to slip away....runways near me are at Perimeter, Buckhead at 400, Merchants Walk. They are really hit or miss for selection.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

^^Thanks for the info, AP! I will definitely be checking those stores out!


----------



## redweddy

Hello lovely bargain hunters! First time posting here but I just wanted to share my Marshalls finds...



$10 shoes that fit perfectly!





Three Herve Chapelier totes for $39 each!


----------



## asianjade

I need a pop color bag for Spring and I do not want to spend a fortune on season color.  Today I found the perfect light pink bag and love the size.

Dooney & Bourke Shoulder Bag


----------



## Aluxe

redweddy said:


> Hello lovely bargain hunters! First time posting here but I just wanted to share my Marshalls finds...
> 
> View attachment 1599069
> 
> $10 shoes that fit perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1599072
> 
> Three Herve Chapelier totes for $39 each!




ooh great totes!


----------



## Karolina36

I just saw a bunch of Prada bags at Marshalls in Linden, NJ.  Prices starting at $1199.  Also Vera Wang Lavender patent wedges in black and beige.


----------



## thithi

I saw a Givenchy Nightingale Tote in brown for $1199 and Large black YSL Muse for $1399 at the Santa Monica TJMaxx yesterday


----------



## katran26

hi everyone - what is the clearance like? I'm in Boston and wondering whether it's worth to check it out...


----------



## dchildaries

I found one large BV wallet in black and a medium in brown (got this) and couple of Fendi bags.  Tons of Vera shoes at Nashville, TN area.  I am thinking if i should get Fendi Peekaboo myself... but it is a bit too big for my frame but the color is gorgerous!.....


----------



## Skye00

I found an awesome Rebecca Minkoff bag there before. I wish the one by me had more designer stuff.... Sigh!


----------



## LabelLover81

katran26 said:


> hi everyone - what is the clearance like? I'm in Boston and wondering whether it's worth to check it out...



I have always had better luck with the one on Boylston rather than downtown crossing.


----------



## tsywait

OK everyone, I just found more brands out currently at TJMax. 
Michael Kors  some of the Hampton line, Weekender line and a bunch more that I just saw at the outlet two months ago for $300 and up. 
Abro - great handbags with no name all over for those of you who like to be discrete. 
Kate Spade, B. Makowsky, Cole Haan, E. Lucca, Perlina, Lodis. 

I talked to the store manager and she told me they get a shipment in everyday but they really have no idea what they are getting.


----------



## tsywait

Also seems people are going to TJMax and purchasing a bunch of bags then trying to sell for more on ebay. Best bet is TJMax for price.


----------



## sneezz

At my local Marshall's today (Manhasset, NY) YSL tributes 75 at $399

Size 38.5






Size 39





They also had some mui mui two toned sling backs, balenciaga wedges, Gucci bamboo thongs, and Versace sandals.  Sorry didn't get a pic of those.


----------



## AEGIS

sneezz said:


> At my local Marshall's today (Manhasset, NY) YSL tributes 75 at $399
> 
> Size 38.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had some mui mui two toned sling backs, balenciaga wedges, Gucci bamboo thongs, and Versace sandals.  Sorry didn't get a pic of those.




loove the light blue


----------



## luvpandas8

wow!!! i wish my local tjmaxx and marshals carry designer bags......


----------



## indi3r4

sneezz said:


> At my local Marshall's today (Manhasset, NY) YSL tributes 75 at $399
> 
> Size 38.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had some mui mui two toned sling backs, balenciaga wedges, Gucci bamboo thongs, and Versace sandals.  Sorry didn't get a pic of those.



i want that navy patent!


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL
Rebecca Minkoff Bag $299
(in the handbag section, not the Runway dept.)

Nothing new in the Runway department - still have a bunch of Prada bags, a Givenchy, Fendi, Chloe - most of them are pictured a few pages back).  They also still have those YSL Red wedges in a size 40 and a bunch of Prada shoes.  The Prada shoes and bags have been moved to the front of the store (the red YSL's are up there too).  All the others are in the Runway dept (they also have a large selection of Kate Spade shoes, and there was a purple Kate Spade hobo in the handbag dept)


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:


> At my local Marshall's today (Manhasset, NY) YSL tributes 75 at $399
> 
> Size 38.5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Size 39
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had some mui mui two toned sling backs, balenciaga wedges, Gucci bamboo thongs, and Versace sandals.  Sorry didn't get a pic of those.



Wow!  YSL at Marshall's?  And Balenciaga?  I never would have thought that - guess I better start checking out my local Marshall's store now!  Love those light blue Tributes!

Just curious - do you have a Runway store (TJMaxx) close by or is that why these were at Marshall's? (no Runway store close by))


----------



## sneezz

AEGIS said:


> loove the light blue



It was a lovely shade.



indi3r4 said:


> i want that navy patent!



Me too Indi! :crying: Just wish they had my size of 4.5-5 lol.



iluvmybags said:


> Wow!  YSL at Marshall's?  And Balenciaga?  I never would have thought that - guess I better start checking out my local Marshall's store now!  Love those light blue Tributes!
> 
> Just curious - do you have a Runway store (TJMaxx) close by or is that why these were at Marshall's? (no Runway store close by))



The TJ Maxx runway is within 5 miles of this Marshall's but I've not seen those brands. Off the top of my head, I've seen Jimmy Choo, Ferragamo, Prada.  Now you got me wanting to check that store too! 

Today I also found Le creuset and cook ware!  I also picked up a Williams Sonoma Disney Cars 2 cakelet pan.


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:


> The TJ Maxx runway is within 5 miles of this Marshall's but I've not seen those brands. Off the top of my head, I've seen Jimmy Choo, Ferragamo, Prada.  Now you got me wanting to check that store too!
> 
> Today I also found Le creuset and cook ware!  I also picked up a Williams Sonoma Disney Cars 2 cakelet pan.


 well that does it!  Marshall's, here I come!  
There's a Marshall's store less than 2 miles from my house, right across the street from where I do my grocery shopping.  It's been a long time since I stopped in there. I just never imagined they'd have the same designers that TJ's Runway stores would have.  Guess I need to get back there!


----------



## HunnyBunny2323

Cool


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> TJMaxx Countryside, IL
> 
> No new bags (still lots of Prada)
> 
> Prada, YSL, Fendi, Dolce & Gabana shoes
> One pair of Todds loafers
> I believe they were all $299
> Except the YSL which were $399



OMG you are killing me with those tributes!!! I never saw YSL in my Runway stores in south Florida!


----------



## katran26

I was at the Boston TJ's the other day and the entire stock seemed depleted - was pretty disappointed...


----------



## cupcakegirl

iluvmybags said:


> And more!
> These are some of the highlights, there were some smaller bags and clutches, and a few styles that I didn't capture.  They also still have most of those Prada bags from a few weeks ago (and they STILL have that canvas Prada om clearance!)
> 
> They also received a large shipment of Vera Wang lavender shoes - some nude color pumps, sandals and loafer styles.



D***!!!  Of course, the EXACT bag I want is pictured!!! 
I've got a runway store sorta in the area and have checked it out several times since I saw your post.  Of course, I haven't seen it here.  It's too bad they won't do charge/sends or store transfers!


----------



## Skye00

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> TJMaxx Countryside, IL
> Rebecca Minkoff Bag $299
> (in the handbag section, not the Runway dept.)
> 
> Nothing new in the Runway department - still have a bunch of Prada bags, a Givenchy, Fendi, Chloe - most of them are pictured a few pages back).  They also still have those YSL Red wedges in a size 40 and a bunch of Prada shoes.  The Prada shoes and bags have been moved to the front of the store (the red YSL's are up there too).  All the others are in the Runway dept (they also have a large selection of Kate Spade shoes, and there was a purple Kate Spade hobo in the handbag dept)



Omg, I love the Countryside TJX! It was always a treat going there, as I always found something I loved there and they have totally expanded their purse section!

What color was the RM bag?


----------



## Skye00

Btw, I was thinking about TJX all morning and ran over there for a quick browse at lunch. I've never seen so many Prada bags!

I ended up buying quite a few things. I love those handbags from Italy and Spain. So soft and pretty!


----------



## mallb

I wish my tj maxx would get YSL shoes!! I ant complain though! Me and my mother in law have gotten a couple Celine bags , YSL, fendi and Stella McCartney from there! All of which were currently in Saks and neimans for way more than we payed! All smiles here! Just crossing my fingers for some YSL tributes to come in!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I found a Rebecca Minkoff wallet throw around in the pile of wallets. It was orange ostrich texture (?) and about $199.

I really am hunting for an orange BAG...hear me TJ Maxx and Marshalls? A bag, lol.


----------



## Skye00

GingerSnap527 said:
			
		

> I found a Rebecca Minkoff wallet throw around in the pile of wallets. It was orange ostrich texture (?) and about $199.
> 
> I really am hunting for an orange BAG...hear me TJ Maxx and Marshalls? A bag, lol.



I  RM as well. I may have seen the same orange wallet at TJX today and I nearly bought it, except I would be battling the same desire for an orange bag!  what about a nice brown leather one? The TJX by me had a few, I believe by Emma Fox.

There was also a wine colored RM envelope that came with a little coin purse. Kind of a nice set.


----------



## Skye00

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> While there were no new bags, I did find this Rebecca Minkoff iPad case & two black clutches/pouches.
> (Same case - one side is the front the other the back)
> Ipad case $70
> Pouches $50



The RM iPad case was still at the Countryside TJX, but not the pouches. Very pretty leather.

Also saw the Prada bags you pictured, Givenchy and Chloe bags as well. Soooo lovely!


----------



## staciesg26

I bought a beautiful Emma Fox leather bag today at TJ Maxx for $119.00.  I had been hunting one since last year when I saw a white one at Marshalls but I cannot do white bags.  TJ's had tangerine, dark blue and the one I got is called Mineral... its a taupe metallic/pearl sheen to it. Almost got the blue one though!   Its a handheld satchel and the top part with the short handles folds over and you have a shoulder strap and can wear it crossbody or just as a shoulder bag.  It's pretty neato!







Sorry the pics are sideways! ugh!


----------



## tsywait

NY must get the awesome shoes b4 IL does. We have nothing like that yet at our Marshall's. I will keep an eye out thought. I did run across a Guess (dark blue purse) two days ago for $399.00 from $800.00. Was so soft to the touch.  I am still going 3 times a week to see if I can find my Michael Kors Weekender for my trip to Paris.


----------



## tsywait

staciesg26,

I just saw that Emma Fox purse at TJMaxx and Marshalls yesterday!!! Very nice purse!!!


----------



## AshJs3

staciesg26 said:


> I bought a beautiful Emma Fox leather bag today at TJ Maxx for $119.00.  I had been hunting one since last year when I saw a white one at Marshalls but I cannot do white bags.  TJ's had tangerine, dark blue and the one I got is called Mineral... its a taupe metallic/pearl sheen to it. Almost got the blue one though!   Its a handheld satchel and the top part with the short handles folds over and you have a shoulder strap and can wear it crossbody or just as a shoulder bag.  It's pretty neato!
> 
> View attachment 1616135
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616136
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics are sideways! ugh!



Love that bag!


----------



## Skye00

Stopped at the TJX in Oakbrook on 22nd. Not too much to talk about. They had a RM computer case for $100 and an orange-brown Emma Fox bag. The Runway collection consistent of like 3 purse, although there was a cute pink Prada cosmetic bag for around $130. Didn't look at the shoes, but they may have had more to offer there.


----------



## tsywait

OK, need opinion pls. I just purchased a Elliott Lucca Woven black Cordoba bag @ $150.00. Retail is $298.00 to $360.00  I like this bag because very different but am not sure how it will hold up. Anyone have one or hear how they hold up?


----------



## Skye00

I had an EL bag before. Personally, I think that they are extremely affordable for how soft the leather is, even if you paid full price at Nordstrom for it. I never had any issues with my bag and it held up nicely!


----------



## tsywait

Thanks Skye00,

I am heading to Paris and wanted a big bag to carry extra things in. It was this one or the Michael Kors weekender. One of the weekender handles kept sliding down my shoulder and the EL bag didn't. That was my deciding factor in my purchase.


----------



## tsywait

I saw this Spring Fashion runway hits. Here's my list from show. 

LV, Gucci, Bottega Veneta, Marc Jacob, Prada, Mimco, Balenciaga, Fendi, Ricci, Barbara Bui, Jimmy Choo, Rochas, Lavin, Chloe, Elie Saab, Christan Dior, Stella McCarney, Guincho, Hermes. There were probably more but I couldn't get them all. LOL


----------



## KimmyAnne

staciesg26 said:


> I bought a beautiful Emma Fox leather bag today at TJ Maxx for $119.00.  I had been hunting one since last year when I saw a white one at Marshalls but I cannot do white bags.  TJ's had tangerine, dark blue and the one I got is called Mineral... its a taupe metallic/pearl sheen to it. Almost got the blue one though!   Its a handheld satchel and the top part with the short handles folds over and you have a shoulder strap and can wear it crossbody or just as a shoulder bag.  It's pretty neato!
> 
> View attachment 1616135
> 
> 
> View attachment 1616136
> 
> 
> Sorry the pics are sideways! ugh!



My TJ's has a few of those Emma Fox bags... I had never heard of the brand, but the bag was very tempting.  Yours is a great color


----------



## Skye00

tsywait said:
			
		

> Thanks Skye00,
> 
> I am heading to Paris and wanted a big bag to carry extra things in. It was this one or the Michael Kors weekender. One of the weekender handles kept sliding down my shoulder and the EL bag didn't. That was my deciding factor in my purchase.



No prob tsywait!

I think you'll be quite pleased with your purchase! 

I got quite a few compliments on mine- I think it looked more expensive than it really was!  yah!

When you you going to lovely Paris?


----------



## tsywait

Hello Skye00, 

I am going in a couple weeks. Only for 7 days but should be fun. I heard it is fun to just sit at a cafe and people watch. I love learning about culture but not so good at sitting still very long. LOL 
People have told me to try and blend in but fact is that will be impossible since I have only learned how to say a couple words in french. I don't want to be disrespectful so I will try best to use the little bit of French I know.


----------



## Skye00

tsywait said:
			
		

> Hello Skye00,
> 
> I am going in a couple weeks. Only for 7 days but should be fun. I heard it is fun to just sit at a cafe and people watch. I love learning about culture but not so good at sitting still very long. LOL
> People have told me to try and blend in but fact is that will be impossible since I have only learned how to say a couple words in french. I don't want to be disrespectful so I will try best to use the little bit of French I know.



You are going to have a beautiful time, Tsywait!!! Only 7 days? Don't say only, that's plenty of time!!! I hope you do some shopping of course!  Send pics of your finds! I've been lucky to go the Paris twice. The food is wonderful and the scenery is amazing! It is fun to people watch- good luck with your French, I'm sure it's fine!


----------



## JToquiny

love that bag! such an amazing find!


----------



## gwendolen

Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.


----------



## MademoiselleXO

gwendolen said:
			
		

> Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.



Omg I wanted those haha! Great find!


----------



## mdmd

gwendolen said:
			
		

> Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.



So cute! And for a steal, too!


----------



## nillacobain

gwendolen said:


> Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.


 
These must be one of the cutest ballets flats I've ever seen!


----------



## AshJs3

gwendolen said:


> Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.



Love these! They've popped up on Hautelook/Ruelala a couple of times but for a lot more. I never pulled the trigger.


----------



## sneezz

gwendolen said:


> Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.



Sooo pretty congrats!


----------



## aylmer

Greatest find TJMAXX - Mcqueen Novak purse - $399


----------



## isaac21

gwendolen said:


> Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.


Cute flat From winners !!!


----------



## AEGIS

gwendolen said:


> Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.




awesome!


----------



## jujubexlove

gwendolen said:
			
		

> Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.



These are too cute!! I've never seen PLVs in this style before...did the tag happen to have the style name?? Thanks in advance (:


----------



## gwendolen

MademoiselleXO said:


> Omg I wanted those haha! Great find!





mdmd said:


> So cute! And for a steal, too!





nillacobain said:


> These must be one of the cutest ballets flats I've ever seen!





AshJs3 said:


> Love these! They've popped up on Hautelook/Ruelala a couple of times but for a lot more. I never pulled the trigger.





sneezz said:


> Sooo pretty congrats!





isaac21 said:


> Cute flat From winners !!!





AEGIS said:


> awesome!





jujubexlove said:


> These are too cute!! I've never seen PLVs in this style before...did the tag happen to have the style name?? Thanks in advance (:


Thanks everyone! I was so surprised to find these! I'm thinking they just marked them down because I can't think of why anyone would pass on these. They don't even have a scratch!

Jujubexlove: No, they didn't have the style number unfortunately. But I think if you google Pour La Victoire sparkly flats, they come up. Plus, I saw a couple pairs on Ebay


----------



## Aluxe

Scored a pair of Juicy Couture Romance sunnies for $29.99 at one of my local TJ Maxx stores. Almost bought them for $120 at the JC store in Tysons Corner, VA a few months back.







And as I was walking out, I noticed they have Jimmy Choos (black suede platform heels for $399) and at least 6 Prada shoes (beautiful black pumps for $299). This is the Bowie store on Rt 450 btw.


----------



## biancagirl

The Marshalls I went to yesterday had a couple of racks of $10 shoes and I managed to score these Elizabeth and James pumps (not my images, the picture is from ebay): 






They _are_ a half size small, though they're mostly just slightly too narrow for me, but...for $10 I can hope they stretch, right? :shame:


----------



## MademoiselleXO

jujubexlove said:
			
		

> These are too cute!! I've never seen PLVs in this style before...did the tag happen to have the style name?? Thanks in advance (:



I believe they're called the Erna flat


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL

Missoni Scarves $79.99 each
Salvatore Feragamo Belt $199.99
YSL Wedges (red & pink) size 40 $399
YSL Suede Nude Peep-Toe Slingbacks, size 37 $399


----------



## Jen123

*iluvmybags* you have an amazing TJs. I would be in serious trouble if my runway tjs was that good!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> *iluvmybags* you have an amazing TJs. I would be in serious trouble if my runway tjs was that good!!


I was surprised to see the Missoni scarfs and Nude YSLs - they haven't gotten anything new in weeks.  They still have most of those Prada bags and a bunch of shoes.  I'm guessing that shoppers are waiting for them to be clearanced, which may be happening soon (a lot of this stuff has been there for over a month now).  I wish they'd get some new bags in!


----------



## jujubexlove

MademoiselleXO said:
			
		

> I believe they're called the Erna flat



Thanks!! I Googled as well and found out..! Saw em for 68 but the smallest size is available is a 6 and I'm a 5.5..did yours fit TTS or did you have to size up/down? Do you know if 6 the smallest size all Pour La Victoire shoes go to? I'm wondering cuz I've never bought a pair before and when I checked their website, the smallest available was a 6...


----------



## LovesASale

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx Countryside, IL
> 
> Missoni Scarves $79.99 each
> Salvatore Feragamo Belt $199.99
> YSL Wedges (red & pink) size 40 $399
> YSL Suede Nude Peep-Toe Slingbacks, size 37 $399


 
I use to shop at this tj maxx all the time when I lived in Chicago.  Does it still have lay-a-way...there are only 2 here (florida) that still has lay-a-way.  I have been considering sharing this info about this store with some friends and fam but I may move back to chicago want want this to be my golden egg


----------



## iluvmybags

LovesASale said:


> I use to shop at this tj maxx all the time when I lived in Chicago.  Does it still have lay-a-way...there are only 2 here (florida) that still has lay-a-way.  I have been considering sharing this info about this store with some friends and fam but I may move back to chicago want want this to be my golden egg



Yes.  They still have layaway.  In fact, I have a few things on layaway right now!


----------



## tobefetching

iluvmybags said:


> While there were no new bags, I did find this Rebecca Minkoff iPad case & two black clutches/pouches.
> (Same case - one side is the front the other the back)
> Ipad case $70
> Pouches $50


 
 I want that pink iPad case! Too bad I'm in FL. Orlando NEVER gets the good stuff at TJs and especially not at Marshalls.


----------



## LovesASale

Only thing good I found at Marshall's here in Orlando was a Python bag and I snatched it up and about 4 women followed me around the store waiting on me to put it down....it never happened.


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx - Countryside, IL 

Givenchy Large Nightingale, Black
$1299

Stella McCartney, Blue
$599


----------



## LovesASale

I need to send somebody out there STAT to get both bags or me or at last throw them on lay-a-way.  That store is jamming.


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx - Countryside, IL
> 
> Givenchy Large Nightingale, Black
> $1299
> 
> Stella McCartney, Blue
> $599



Oh man, that Nightingale looks lovely, but I think it might be way too large on me.  I'm only 5' tall (or short). We're there any new shoes?  

Btw, have you ever been to the runway store up north (I think maybe Skokie). I wonder how their selection is.  You always have such a great report from the Countryside store


----------



## PickyCoachLover

I scored a Minkoff MAC at my local Marshalls. It was $160.  
It was a great deal for me because I have never seen Minkoff there. LOL!


----------



## AshJs3

That Givenchy bag is gorgeous. The more I see them, the more I like them.


----------



## sneezz

Today at Marshall's (Manhasset, NY):

Ferragamo size 8.5 $199.99










Prada size 40 $399.99










I bought these Varinas for $199.99!!






They also had some Fendi, Gucci, Balenciaga, and other Prada styles but I didn't take pics sorry.


----------



## MJdarling

^^^ I've always wanted the varinas. Droolingggg....congrats m


----------



## Schrodinger

Never been into TJMaxx before, could anyone enlighten me if there are sizes 35 - 35.5 (preferably in size 35) in designer shoes on their shoe racks? Is it a rarity in those sizes? Has anyone spotted these sizes before at TJ? 

Would love to find some bargains instead of splurging at the boutiques 
Unfortunately I have really petite feet....


----------



## Tarhls

gwendolen said:
			
		

> Found these Pour La Victoire at our Canadian equivalent to TJ Maxx, Winners, for $12 dollars. Needless to say, I was pretty stinkin' happy.



Gwen these are adorable


----------



## sneezz

MJdarling said:


> ^^^ I've always wanted the varinas. Droolingggg....congrats m



Thanks!



Schrodinger said:


> Never been into TJMaxx before, could anyone enlighten me if there are sizes 35 - 35.5 (preferably in size 35) in designer shoes on their shoe racks? Is it a rarity in those sizes? Has anyone spotted these sizes before at TJ?
> 
> Would love to find some bargains instead of splurging at the boutiques
> Unfortunately I have really petite feet....



I have size 4.5-5 feet and lucked out yesterday when I found that lone pair of Ferragamo Varinas in size 5! This Marshall's also had some size 5 Gucci but I didn't like them.  It's definitely rare to see size 5 in Marshall's IMO. The TJ Maxx (runway store) nearby also carries Prada, Jimmy Choo, Mui Mui and some others but I rarely find anything smaller than a 6.


----------



## shopaholism

Schrodinger said:


> Never been into TJMaxx before, could anyone enlighten me if there are sizes 35 - 35.5 (preferably in size 35) in designer shoes on their shoe racks? Is it a rarity in those sizes? Has anyone spotted these sizes before at TJ?



Not rare at all, coming from a size 9 who sees cute shoes at TJs in 5/5.5 all the time! (Look in the clearance section...since so few can wear your size, that's where they end up) Then again, since you always end up finding cute stuff in sizes other than your own, it might be a good idea to bring a bigger-footed friend with you shoe shopping, and she'll find you great shoes  (I went with a size 6 friend to our local NR and spotted her some Jimmy Choos for $80!)


----------



## kimbellytran

Going true these pages looking at the images, I'm finding that there's lots of great finds in Countryside, IL! I'm so jealous.  I'm from Houston and since we're one of the biggest cities... it's so hard to find a good deal on designer things.  They hardly ever make it to discount stores because there's always a high demand for those brands.  

I found a Dolce and Gabbana denim & leopard skirt in a Marshall's.  It was full-length and disgusting.  5$.  Lol.  No, of course I did not buy it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I found a creamy white leather Furla at the TJ Maxx in Stroudsburg, PA. I liked it so much, I bought it. It's my first Furla. Suggested price was $998. Got it for $299.


----------



## icequeen83

I found a few Emma Fox handbags at TJ Maxx in Glendale, AZ. It was so hard to choose but I came home with only 2. The large foldover was $129 and the small messenger was $59.


----------



## fshnonmymind

There were loads of designer shoes the last time I stopped in TJMaxx and couldn't help but gasped when I spotted some very familiar studs. Valentino pumps for $400 or $500 that I sadly had to leave behind. That heel was just too high for my sad feet, but the were beauties.


----------



## mdmd

Chicagoans: Marshalls off the Mag Mile had a small collection of designer handbags behind the checkout counter today. A couple of Fendi, a Celine, a Prada, a Badgley Mischka, some others. They recently installed a new sensor system at the door and it was alarming like every 5 minutes while I was there (super sensitive). Maybe this means they are planning on bringing in more designer items?!?

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## twboi

The TJ Maxx on 4th street in santa monica has really nice designer bag just laying around like it was nothing.... go check them out.. located where the old frys use to be...


----------



## azsun

Glitter_pixie said:


> I found a creamy white leather Furla at the TJ Maxx in Stroudsburg, PA. I liked it so much, I bought it. It's my first Furla. Suggested price was $998. Got it for $299.


 
You look good with that bag...nice find!


----------



## Jennifer.L

Just came back from my local TJ Maxx and they had a bags by Celine, Gucci, Jimmy Choo, Salvatore Ferragamo and Fendi. They also had Ferragamo and Fendi wallets.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

azsun said:


> You look good with that bag...nice find!



Thank you. I'm really quite the tomboy at heart but this bag makes me feel very elegant.


----------



## LovesASale

TJ Maxx near me has a Fendi hobo for $1899


----------



## terps08

You girls are so lucky! The "best" brands mine have are Juicy, once in a while Coach.


----------



## nc.girl

terps08 said:


> You girls are so lucky! The "best" brands mine have are Juicy, once in a while Coach.



No kidding! Mine always has Juicy Couture, a random Coach here or there, and quite a few MK bags most of the time. Once in awhile there might be a Valentino bag or two in the mix. I'm jealous of the ladies who have better TJ Maxx stores than I do LOL.


----------



## IceCap11

Jennifer.L said:


> Just came back from my local TJ Maxx and they had a bags by Celine, Gucci, Jimmy Choo, Salvatore Ferragamo and Fendi. They also had Ferragamo and Fendi wallets.


 
ooo Celine? do you recall what styles they were? Where is your TJ location? Thx


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside IL 

These were in the general handbag section not the Runway

Lanvin Amalia, Wine $1099
Jimmy Choo red $799
(There was another larger one just like this in black patent leather but I didn't look at the price)
Celine Bi-Color Cabas khaki & black $799


----------



## Outfit Repeater

I just came from my TJ Maxx and saw a lot of La Perla bras and underwear! Bras were $29.99 and underwear was $14.99. Too bad most of them were push ups or I would have snagged some.


----------



## Outfit Repeater

Here are two pictures I manage to take.


----------



## iluvmybags

Here are a few more pics of the Jimmy Choo and the Lanvin.
I was wrong - the red Choo is $899.
The large patent leather one is $1099.
The also have this Rebecca Minkoff Love Knot for $229


----------



## Pao9

IceCap11 said:


> ooo Celine? do you recall what styles they were? Where is your TJ location? Thx


 
I also found a Celine Black Box at the Tj in West Plam beach. Its around $2200 if I recall, its worth it at half off retail price!!!!! If I saw the mini luggage or the phantom I would have to get it. They also have an amazing Balenciaga in lavender, but I called them again and they sold it already


----------



## saira1214

Pao9 said:
			
		

> I also found a Celine Black Box at the Tj in West Plam beach. Its around $2200 if I recall, its worth it at half off retail price!!!!! If I saw the mini luggage or the phantom I would have to get it. They also have an amazing Balenciaga in lavender, but I called them again and they sold it already



Why can't these boxes show up at my tjmaxx location?!?!?


----------



## Squeaky00

Pao9 said:


> I also found a Celine Black Box at the Tj in West Plam beach. Its around $2200 if I recall, its worth it at half off retail price!!!!! If I saw the mini luggage or the phantom I would have to get it. They also have an amazing Balenciaga in lavender, but I called them again and they sold it already



I live in palm beach which tj Maxx are you finding this stuff at? PBG??


----------



## iluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> I also found a Celine Black Box at the Tj in West Plam beach. Its around $2200 if I recall, its worth it at half off retail price!!!!! If I saw the mini luggage or the phantom I would have to get it. They also have an amazing Balenciaga in lavender, but I called them again and they sold it already



Do you know what size it was?  I'm guessing the Medium, cuz that's the price I paid for the medium I found at TJ's last fall (if it's the Large, that's a fantastic deal!). I found a Celine Cabas today, but it wasn't in the Runway section - in fact, none of the designer bags I saw today were, so I started searching and hoping to find a Celine Box mixed in, but no such luck!  Maybe next time!


----------



## Jennifer.L

IceCap11 said:


> ooo Celine? do you recall what styles they were? Where is your TJ location? Thx



I'm new to Celine so I'm not certain what the name or style is. 

The TJ Maxx I go to is in Marlton, NJ


Here's a link to a picture of the Celine bag 

http://www.portero.com/media/catalo...oth-leather-trapeze-luggage-bag----1789d2.jpg


----------



## iluvmybags

Jennifer.L said:


> I'm new to Celine so I'm not certain what the name or style is.
> 
> The TJ Maxx I go to is in Marlton, NJ
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a picture of the Celine bag
> 
> http://www.portero.com/media/catalo...oth-leather-trapeze-luggage-bag----1789d2.jpg



The TRAPEZE!  I've been looking for that EXACT bag!  Oh, I hope one shows up at Countryside!ush:


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Do you know what size it was?  I'm guessing the Medium, cuz that's the price I paid for the medium I found at TJ's last fall (if it's the Large, that's a fantastic deal!). I found a Celine Cabas today, but it wasn't in the Runway section - in fact, none of the designer bags I saw today were, so I started searching and hoping to find a Celine Box mixed in, but no such luck!  Maybe next time!



Not sure of the size, I'm guessing it was the medium!


----------



## Pao9

Squeaky00 said:
			
		

> I live in palm beach which tj Maxx are you finding this stuff at? PBG??



At the one in PGA! It has a runway section! Let me know what you find there as I live about an hour away!!!


----------



## oceansportrait

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx - Countryside, IL
> 
> Givenchy Large Nightingale, Black
> $1299
> 
> Stella McCartney, Blue
> $599



Wow...your TJMaxx displays them out in the open and not in a display case?? When I lived in Canada, we had Winners (Canadian equivalent of TJMaxx) and even an item like a Harajuku watch (~$80) was protected behind a glass case like the president :/


----------



## spring21

sassygirlzrock said:


> Are these at the runway stores??? I never see RM.  lots of cheap bags at my tjmaxx


Must be worth a trip!!


----------



## spring21

Must be worth a trip!!


----------



## saira1214

iluvmybags said:


> Do you know what size it was? I'm guessing the Medium, cuz that's the price I paid for the medium I found at TJ's last fall (if it's the Large, that's a fantastic deal!). I found a Celine Cabas today, but it wasn't in the Runway section - in fact, none of the designer bags I saw today were, so I started searching and hoping to find a Celine Box mixed in, but no such luck! Maybe next time!


 If you find one, you must let me know!! *whispers, I'm looking for any color but hopefully camel*


----------



## saira1214

Jennifer.L said:


> I'm new to Celine so I'm not certain what the name or style is.
> 
> The TJ Maxx I go to is in Marlton, NJ
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a picture of the Celine bag
> 
> http://www.portero.com/media/catalo...oth-leather-trapeze-luggage-bag----1789d2.jpg


 
OMG! I would die if I found a trapeze! Now I need to stalk TJ Maxx!!


----------



## IceCap11

Jennifer.L said:


> I'm new to Celine so I'm not certain what the name or style is.
> 
> The TJ Maxx I go to is in Marlton, NJ
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a picture of the Celine bag
> 
> http://www.portero.com/media/catalo...oth-leather-trapeze-luggage-bag----1789d2.jpg


 
Thx for the link, yowza it was a trapeze! Oh I am just hoping to find a Celine at my TJ's one day...


----------



## IceCap11

Just wanted to send out a thank you to all the ladies who posted pics of the bags/shoes/clothes at their TJ's..really enjoy looking at all the pretty goods (virtual shopping since on ban)


----------



## Loveofhandbags

That Countryside store is only an hour away from me!  Looks like I need to make a trip!


----------



## virginiaalamode

fshnonmymind said:


> There were loads of designer shoes the last time I stopped in TJMaxx and couldn't help but gasped when I spotted some very familiar studs. Valentino pumps for $400 or $500 that I sadly had to leave behind. That heel was just too high for my sad feet, but the were beauties.



These are EVERYTHING.


----------



## bagolicious

I was in T.J.Maxx last weekend (the Glendale one on Glendale Avenue) and there was a blush/pink-colored PS1 satchel bag for $999.00. And there was also a Fendi, carry-on size, wheeled suitcase in the Fendi brown-stripe pattern. There were also other high-end handbags like Celine.


----------



## dchildaries

I found a chloe large marcie!!!! can't believe i would see a marcie at tj maxx!!!!
too bad large is too big for me! tj maxx is my shopping heaven now!!!


----------



## randr21

fshnonmymind said:
			
		

> There were loads of designer shoes the last time I stopped in TJMaxx and couldn't help but gasped when I spotted some very familiar studs. Valentino pumps for $400 or $500 that I sadly had to leave behind. That heel was just too high for my sad feet, but the were beauties.



They look so good on you though.


----------



## randr21

Outfit Repeater said:
			
		

> I just came from my TJ Maxx and saw a lot of La Perla bras and underwear! Bras were $29.99 and underwear was $14.99. Too bad most of them were push ups or I would have snagged some.



Wow, such amazing prices for la perla


----------



## Noonoi

Pao9 said:


> I also found a Celine Black Box at the Tj in West Plam beach. Its around $2200 if I recall, its worth it at half off retail price!!!!! If I saw the mini luggage or the phantom I would have to get it. They also have an amazing Balenciaga in lavender, but I called them again and they sold it already



What??? Are you serious??? I need to go to TJ max tomorrow


----------



## Jennifer.L

saira1214 said:


> OMG! I would die if I found a trapeze! Now I need to stalk TJ Maxx!!




Now I'm thinking I should go back and buy it. Everyone seems to love this style. 

ETA: What would be a good price be for this bag? I'm so new to this design that I'm uncertain if the price it's marked is a good deal.


----------



## Shopmore

Jennifer.L said:


> Now I'm thinking I should go back and buy it. Everyone seems to love this style.
> 
> ETA: What would be a good price be for this bag? I'm so new to this design that I'm uncertain if the price it's marked is a good deal.



Don't feel pressured to buy it just because everyone else loves it.


----------



## Sinarta

My local TJ's had 3 Fendi bags yesterday and a Fendi watch. Hope this continues since they are remodeling the store!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jennifer.L said:


> Now I'm thinking I should go back and buy it. Everyone seems to love this style.
> 
> ETA: What would be a good price be for this bag? I'm so new to this design that I'm uncertain if the price it's marked is a good deal.


I agree w/Shopmore -- you shouldn't buy it because everyone else loves it.  Only if you do

The Small Trapeze w/the longer shoulder strap currently sells for $2100, but I think the one you posted a pic of retailed for $1800 (there was a recent price increase beginning w/SS12 -- I think that one is from FW11).  If it's the larger one w/o the shoulder strap, I believe those are now $2300 (originally $2100)

I actually just bought a Trapeze bag, if you'd like to see more pics of the bag to get an idea of what it might look like -- http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/m...ll-other-designers-723500-4.html#post21335476
I haven't done modeling pics, but hope to add some later today.  There are also lots of pics of this style in the Celine sub-forum


----------



## azsun

I've found some nice things at T.J.Maxx in the past.


----------



## authenticplease

These bags are available at the TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb(Atlanta, GA)

All of these are tagged at $1299....

Givenchy Nightengle
Pravda black gathered leather shopper
YSL muse messenger(double handle tote)

BV dr bag is $1699


----------



## authenticplease

And a few more..... 

RM blue tote $229
EPucci shopper $299
Kooba bag $349
Givenchy hobo black leather $899
Choo clutch $499 & Lanvin quilted cross body $699


----------



## authenticplease

And a very practical large longchamp for $89.99


----------



## iluvmybags

authenticplease said:


> These bags are available at the TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb(Atlanta, GA)
> 
> All of these are tagged at $1299....
> 
> Givenchy Nightengle
> Pravda black gathered leather shopper
> YSL muse messenger(double handle tote)
> 
> BV dr bag is $1699



that BV is gorgeous!!


----------



## authenticplease

Eeeek!  Look at all those typos....my phone auto corrects & it drives my crazy when I'm trying to hurry.  

I adored the little Lanvin bag....so lush!


----------



## sneezz

At my local Marshall Mega Shoe Store, Lake Success, NY as of yesterday:


----------



## oceansportrait

sneezz said:


> At my local Marshall Mega Shoe Store, Lake Success, NY as of yesterday:



Those are amazing! Especially the red Pradas! Thanks for sharing ^^


----------



## nova_girl

sneezz said:


> At my local Marshall Mega Shoe Store, Lake Success, NY as of yesterday:



Ooh I love those red Prada pumps! I don't usually bother checking the shoe section in Marshalls because they normally don't have high end designers, but I'm definitely going to start paying more attention now when I go to the ones with a Mega Shoe section.


----------



## Lzamare

authenticplease said:


> And a very practical large longchamp for $89.99



Tj Maxx Runway Santa Monica had brown, gold, tan, and a cranberry in 3 different sizes.  Wish the handles were longer.


----------



## authenticplease

Those Dior and Prada sandals are incredible!  No shoes that exciting at my local TJM....their Kate Spade sandals were $149!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

azsun said:


> You look good with that bag...nice find!



Thank you. The other day I wore a black dress and shoes and carried the bag to go shopping. I stopped in my local Louis Vuitton store for a look and the SA complimented how elegant was my bag.


----------



## tobefetching

authenticplease said:
			
		

> And a very practical large longchamp for $89.99



Aww that's the Longchamp bag I've been trying to find!  The TJs in Orlando don't have runway departments. whaaaaaa


----------



## IceCap11

Jennifer.L said:


> Now I'm thinking I should go back and buy it. Everyone seems to love this style.
> 
> Only if you like it and if it'll be practical for your personal use. Many times I've been tempted to buy things because of the designer label but then I think, if it didn't have this particular label on it, would I buy/use it?


----------



## IceCap11

authenticplease said:


> And a very practical large longchamp for $89.99


 
this is supercute! Is that a good price for Longchamp tote?


----------



## tobefetching

IceCap11 said:
			
		

> this is supercute! Is that a good price for Longchamp tote?



Longchamps like this are usually $130 or higher depending on the exact measurements.


----------



## Jenn310

Went to TJMaxx and found a Kate Spade gold coast little campbell - black for $219.99 even had the dustbag all folded up in the middle like it had never been opened. Not sure if I am going to keep it yet,but picked it up and will decide.


----------



## xsophiag

i recently moved to a small town with no runway stores so I guess I'll have to live vicariously through you guys lol


----------



## sneezz

Fendi $500, Prada $1800






Prada $1099





Celine $800





The Fendi was sold instantly lol.

There were also some Tod's shoes ($300) but I didn't take pics.


----------



## KingK12

Now that's really awesome Prada and Fendi at a department store!


----------



## Claire87

Does anyone know if there is a TJ Maxx Runway store in Las Vegas? I am going there in a month so trying to plan my shopping ahead..LOL Thank you!


----------



## thundercloud

you can look on the tj maxx website and select "runway store" as a search option in the store locator.


----------



## mimichacha

I'll be in Washington, DC next month and there's a runway store there as well as one in Alexandria, VA.  Has anyone been to them?  I don't want to waste time on my short trip if they're not good.  TIA.


----------



## Claire87

mimichacha said:


> I'll be in Washington, DC next month and there's a runway store there as well as one in Alexandria, VA. Has anyone been to them? I don't want to waste time on my short trip if they're not good. TIA.


 
It's not worth it. Three weeks ago there were two Prada bags (both marked about $1399 I think?)but I went back last weekend and they were all gone. I did find a very very small Fendi purse for $400, it was a very old model though. I guess shoes are okay...but it is really no different than any other runway store. (but no YSL) Hope that helps!


----------



## mimichacha

Thanks Claire87 for your response.


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:


> Fendi $500, Prada $1800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada $1099
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine $800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fendi was sold instantly lol.
> 
> There were also some Tod's shoes ($300) but I didn't take pics.



 I can't believe all of that was at Marshall's!  I went to our local Marshall's after you posted the Tribute finds, and they had nothing even close - I asked if they ever get designer items, and she said never.  I wonder if that might be changing now.


----------



## iluvmybags

This was posted in the Celine sub-forum - -



miah100 said:


> Im visiting New York and decided to go to TJ.MAXX and they received a huge shipment of new purses including Marc Jacobs, Chloè, Givenchy, an even Celine! They had two cabas bags only for $750! I already have one in black so didn't get one! The TJ.MAXX in Glen Clove on long island! The bag are gorgeous!





miah100 said:


> Hey everyone! I went back to the same TJ Maxx today and came back with goodies! I got a gorgeous silk Givenchy scarf, prada sunglasses and a Givenchy blue tote ( first bag on rack in first picture), they had also had a Chloe tote, Valentino bow tote, marc jacobs satchel and a black python Michael kors satchel for $999.00! Great finds!


----------



## iluvmybags

mimichacha said:


> I'll be in Washington, DC next month and there's a runway store there as well as one in Alexandria, VA.  Has anyone been to them?  I don't want to waste time on my short trip if they're not good.  TIA.





Claire87 said:


> It's not worth it. Three weeks ago there were two Prada bags (both marked about $1399 I think?)but I went back last weekend and they were all gone. I did find a very very small Fendi purse for $400, it was a very old model though. I guess shoes are okay...but it is really no different than any other runway store. (but no YSL) Hope that helps!


They get shipments every day, and it seems like a lot of stores received rather large designer shipments over the last week - if you're in the area, I'd say it would definitely be a good idea to stop by!


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> I can't believe all of that was at Marshall's!  I went to our local Marshall's after you posted the Tribute finds, and they had nothing even close - I asked if they ever get designer items, and she said never.  I wonder if that might be changing now.



Hmm. Probably varies on location?? Idk. Your TJ Maxx gets some great deals too!  Yeah my Marshall's carries a lot of designer goods. They got Le creuset cookware in again too. I'm checking every week religiously now lol. Might stop by the nearby runway store later today too hehe.


----------



## Tropigal3

TJ Maxx is coming to the islands soon.  I posted this question in the other TJM thread but no response and the thread seems slow.  Anyway, I wondered if the merchandise is similar to the outlet stores.  I know that most (not all) of the stuff sold at outlet stores are made of materials that are less pricy than those sold in regular mall stores.  So they might make the exact same bag or outfit with less pricy material, good material, but just not as top end as regular store.  Does anyone know?  

I mean I have purchased bath and body stuff at Marshalls and they are from the regular store but ended up at Marshalls because of overstock or end of season, etc.  :thinkin:  Wondering


----------



## iluvmybags

Tropigal3 said:


> TJ Maxx is coming to the islands soon.  I posted this question in the other TJM thread but no response and the thread seems slow.  Anyway, I wondered if the merchandise is similar to the outlet stores.  I know that most (not all) of the stuff sold at outlet stores are made of materials that are less pricy than those sold in regular mall stores.  So they might make the exact same bag or outfit with less pricy material, good material, but just not as top end as regular store.  Does anyone know?
> 
> I mean I have purchased bath and body stuff at Marshalls and they are from the regular store but ended up at Marshalls because of overstock or end of season, etc.  :thinkin:  Wondering


I really think it depends on the designer
Most of the designer things I have found are boutique quality -- Celine, YSL, Bottega Veneta, Chloe, etc.  There isn't even a MJ outlet, and several MJ bags have shown up at TJMaxx and Marshalls

There are some things -- like Coach, Michael by Michael Kors, etc -- that may be outlet quality and different than you'd find in dept stores and boutiques, but I think most higher end designer items are the same quality as you'd find in the boutiques and dept stores (altho some things may be slightly damaged or flawed.  i.e., the Celine Box bag I purchased was scuffed and scratched altho I was able to restore it to near dept store quality!)


----------



## Tropigal3

iluvmybags said:


> I really think it depends on the designer
> Most of the designer things I have found are boutique quality -- Celine, YSL, Bottega Veneta, Chloe, etc. There isn't even a MJ outlet, and several MJ bags have shown up at TJMaxx and Marshalls
> 
> There are some things -- like Coach, Michael by Michael Kors, etc -- that may be outlet quality and different than you'd find in dept stores and boutiques, but I think most higher end designer items are the same quality as you'd find in the boutiques and dept stores (altho some things may be slightly damaged or flawed. i.e., the Celine Box bag I purchased was scuffed and scratched altho I was able to restore it to near dept store quality!)


 
Thanks for your response.  I'm looking forward to TJ Maxx opening soon!


----------



## Jennifer.L

iluvmybags said:


> I agree w/Shopmore -- you shouldn't buy it because everyone else loves it.  Only if you do
> 
> The Small Trapeze w/the longer shoulder strap currently sells for $2100, but I think the one you posted a pic of retailed for $1800 (there was a recent price increase beginning w/SS12 -- I think that one is from FW11).  If it's the larger one w/o the shoulder strap, I believe those are now $2300 (originally $2100)
> 
> I actually just bought a Trapeze bag, if you'd like to see more pics of the bag to get an idea of what it might look like -- http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/m...ll-other-designers-723500-4.html#post21335476
> I haven't done modeling pics, but hope to add some later today.  There are also lots of pics of this style in the Celine sub-forum



Thanks for the information, as well as the pictures. I do love your bag; it's beautiful! 

I went back to look at the trapeze and it looks used. There are scuff marks all over the front and the closer/lock has a ton of scratches, not to mention is quite dull. I was all set to buy it before I saw these things. I've never been good with vintage bags because I need my bags to look unused, even if they were. The bag is marked $999, which is a great price but now I see why it's such a great price.

ETA: I was wondering. Your bag appears to have a leather interior. The bag I was looking at had a suede interior. Could it (the one at TJ Maxx) just be an older style?


----------



## Skye00

So I just have to share my story. I was at the TJX in Oakbrook at lunch today. I wasn't expecting much, as they have a very limited Runway section, especially compared to the Countryside store.

Anyhow, I found this Fendi satchel I saw on Bluefly months ago, but sadly sold out before I could purchase it. I snatched it up immediately and took it with me.

While at the jewelry counter, this lady tried to tale my bag! I politely explained that I was purchasing it and she continued to grope at it, saying she wanted to see it!

What is the polite way to handle the situation, as I thought I was clear enough? I'm spending good money on something and I don't care for someone messing up my item! 

I just took it bak from her and she made up some lane excuse, saying she had a Fendi bag anyhow! Yah sure! Then she followed me thru the store, probably hoping I would set it down!


----------



## shiba_inu

Skye00 said:


> So I just have to share my story. I was at the TJX in Oakbrook at lunch today. I wasn't expecting much, as they have a very limited Runway section, especially compared to the Countryside store.
> 
> Anyhow, I found this Fendi satchel I saw on Bluefly months ago, but sadly sold out before I could purchase it. I snatched it up immediately and took it with me.
> 
> While at the jewelry counter, this lady tried to tale my bag! I politely explained that I was purchasing it and she continued to grope at it, saying she wanted to see it!
> 
> What is the polite way to handle the situation, as I thought I was clear enough? I'm spending good money on something and I don't care for someone messing up my item!
> 
> I just took it bak from her and she made up some lane excuse, saying she had a Fendi bag anyhow! Yah sure! Then she followed me thru the store, probably hoping I would set it down!



You did what you could.  Any NORMAL person would get the message and stop harassing you about it.  Especially after you already told her you intended to buy it.  At that point, most people stop.  I am sure if the tables were turned, she would not appreciate someone continuing to touch a bag she told them she was buying.  Instead, she could have simply asked that if you changed your mind about purchasing it, to let her know because she was interested in it.  

Then again, people sometimes have different ideas of what personal space is.  Maybe she didn't intend any harm.  Asking to see a bag you want to buy could be a reasonable question, depending on the tone of voice used and the context.  On the other hand, asking to see a bag you already paid for isn't exactly a reasonable request.  Since at that point, it belongs to you and obviously don't want anyone damaging it.  I think most of us have at some point, "stalked" others because we saw them with something we really wanted in their shopping cart.  Especially at discount stores or sample sales.  So, yeah, it looks really weird when someone is following you around the store in the hopes of getting your bag, should you put it down.  Maybe she thought she missed out on a good deal and wanted to make sure that if you didn't buy it, she could.

Probably saying something along the lines of, "I am planning to buy the bag, but if I change my mind, I'll let you know." should suffice and hopefully she would let go at that point.  Maybe saying it's a gift for so and so, too.  Since no one wants a gift that's been handled over and over.

Congrats on the Fendi bag!  It was meant to be for you.


----------



## Syd

Marshalls on Foothill in E.Pasadena (Calif) has Loboutains,Versace,Gucci and MiuMiu shoes in stock as of this evening.Also a Prada bag and some designer glasses behind the checkout.


----------



## iluvmybags

Jennifer.L said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information, as well as the pictures. I do love your bag; it's beautiful!
> 
> I went back to look at the trapeze and it looks used. There are scuff marks all over the front and the closer/lock has a ton of scratches, not to mention is quite dull. I was all set to buy it before I saw these things. I've never been good with vintage bags because I need my bags to look unused, even if they were. The bag is marked $999, which is a great price but now I see why it's such a great price.
> 
> ETA: I was wondering. Your bag appears to have a leather interior. The bag I was looking at had a suede interior. Could it (the one at TJ Maxx) just be an older style?



Yes, its an older style. They made some changes to the Trapeze bags beginning with the Resort season. They're now made with stiffer leather & most are lined with leather rather than suede. There were a lot of complaints about the softer leather of the originals & how it would pull around the clasp. The originals are much slouchier, they also have larger wing spans. The bag you saw is from Fall 2011 - the first season of the Trapeze. Mine is from Summer2012


----------



## iluvmybags

I was at the Countryside store & a lot of the Prada shoes have been clearanced.  They still have the red & pink YSLs and they're now on clearance too - $249 I believe.

No new bags. The Lanvin was still there when I got there but it was gone by the time I left. The Celine & Jimmy Choo bags were gone.

They did have a couple new Rebecca Minkoff bags, including a cute smaller quilted bag w/studs.


----------



## iluvmybags

Skye00 said:
			
		

> So I just have to share my story. I was at the TJX in Oakbrook at lunch today. I wasn't expecting much, as they have a very limited Runway section, especially compared to the Countryside store.
> 
> Anyhow, I found this Fendi satchel I saw on Bluefly months ago, but sadly sold out before I could purchase it. I snatched it up immediately and took it with me.
> 
> While at the jewelry counter, this lady tried to tale my bag! I politely explained that I was purchasing it and she continued to grope at it, saying she wanted to see it!
> 
> What is the polite way to handle the situation, as I thought I was clear enough? I'm spending good money on something and I don't care for someone messing up my item!
> 
> I just took it bak from her and she made up some lane excuse, saying she had a Fendi bag anyhow! Yah sure! Then she followed me thru the store, probably hoping I would set it down!



I was going to go to the OakBrook store today but ran out of time. I was gonna go tomorrow - is it worth the trip?


----------



## Danas

I visit Marshalls/TJ Maxx/Century 21 on a regular basis for this reason.


----------



## pinkfeet

Skye00 said:
			
		

> So I just have to share my story. I was at the TJX in Oakbrook at lunch today. I wasn't expecting much, as they have a very limited Runway section, especially compared to the Countryside store.
> 
> Anyhow, I found this Fendi satchel I saw on Bluefly months ago, but sadly sold out before I could purchase it. I snatched it up immediately and took it with me.
> 
> While at the jewelry counter, this lady tried to tale my bag! I politely explained that I was purchasing it and she continued to grope at it, saying she wanted to see it!
> 
> What is the polite way to handle the situation, as I thought I was clear enough? I'm spending good money on something and I don't care for someone messing up my item!
> 
> I just took it bak from her and she made up some lane excuse, saying she had a Fendi bag anyhow! Yah sure! Then she followed me thru the store, probably hoping I would set it down!



Be firm. If they are rude, which this lady was to me.. You might have to be really firm or even rude back. I'd rather risk offending a stranger than losing my find. 

Too many stalkers stealing stuff out my cart, following me has made me untrusting of anyone lately. It's crazy. 

I'm shopping , can I please enjoy it??   If I find anything good I feel like I need a body guard!


----------



## Skye00

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> I was going to go to the OakBrook store today but ran out of time. I was gonna go tomorrow - is it worth the trip?



No, I honestly was not impressed with the Runway. Only 3 bags- and my Fendi of course.


----------



## Skye00

pinkfeet said:
			
		

> Be firm. If they are rude, which this lady was to me.. You might have to be really firm or even rude back. I'd rather risk offending a stranger than losing my find.
> 
> Too many stalkers stealing stuff out my cart, following me has made me untrusting of anyone lately. It's crazy.
> 
> I'm shopping , can I please enjoy it??   If I find anything good I feel like I need a body guard!



No kidding, people have stolen stuff outta your cart, huh? I need to be more watchful as I've had admirers. Probably one step away from taking my soon-to-be purchases! It takes one person to ruin a fun time!


----------



## Skye00

shiba_inu said:
			
		

> You did what you could.  Any NORMAL person would get the message and stop harassing you about it.  Especially after you already told her you intended to buy it.  At that point, most people stop.  I am sure if the tables were turned, she would not appreciate someone continuing to touch a bag she told them she was buying.  Instead, she could have simply asked that if you changed your mind about purchasing it, to let her know because she was interested in it.
> 
> Then again, people sometimes have different ideas of what personal space is.  Maybe she didn't intend any harm.  Asking to see a bag you want to buy could be a reasonable question, depending on the tone of voice used and the context.  On the other hand, asking to see a bag you already paid for isn't exactly a reasonable request.  Since at that point, it belongs to you and obviously don't want anyone damaging it.  I think most of us have at some point, "stalked" others because we saw them with something we really wanted in their shopping cart.  Especially at discount stores or sample sales.  So, yeah, it looks really weird when someone is following you around the store in the hopes of getting your bag, should you put it down.  Maybe she thought she missed out on a good deal and wanted to make sure that if you didn't buy it, she could.
> 
> Probably saying something along the lines of, "I am planning to buy the bag, but if I change my mind, I'll let you know." should suffice and hopefully she would let go at that point.  Maybe saying it's a gift for so and so, too.  Since no one wants a gift that's been handled over and over.
> 
> Congrats on the Fendi bag!  It was meant to be for you.



Thanks for understanding! I try to be super-understanding of others and all that, but sometimes when you are too nice, you get walked on.

Idk, maybe it's just me but I'm not impressed by the lack of manners people have at times. I have mistakenly picked up something belonging to someone and apologized when I found out it was a mistake. But I would never continue to 'man-handle' something that I found out was someone else's. What's the point if you can't have it? If anything, I would inquire where they found it so I can have one of my own!  

I think that lady was just rude. She tried to dig on the inside of the bag, even after I told her I was buying it. I had to repeat it and move it away and she said she already had a Fendi. Probably not, by how she wad acted. I think she meant to say she wished she had one, namely the beautiful one I bought! O


----------



## sneezz

Prada:


----------



## sneezz

More Prada..









YSL:









BV:


----------



## sneezz

Givenchy:





Lanvin:









There were also some Stella McCartny bags with chains around the edges but I didn't take pics.


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:


> More Prada..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BV:



I cannot believe all of that was at Marshall's!   
Your posts are the very reason Marshalls is on my list of things to do today!

I see a Marc Jacobs sign behind the Lanvin!
Anything good?  Was it MbyMJ or MJ clothing?


----------



## iluvmybags

OakBrook, IL 
TJMaxx

CELINE CLASP, beige $1399
LANVIN, navy $1599
YSL, white $1099


----------



## iluvmybags

More at OakBrook

MICHAEL KORS GIA, orange (2 of them) $399
CHRISTOPHER KAHN, black $179
JIMMY CHOO $899


----------



## iluvmybags

Miscellaneous wallets at OakBrook

They also had a Laving Amalia Pouch in Rust - its been there for a while


----------



## ChaChaWeed

Hmmm.  I don't know.  I was just on the receiving end of some abysmal behavior and I don't think you can justify being mean or rude to others.  Kind of ever.

There were Prada bags at the local TJs and I had seen them when I came in.  I went back after making a circuit of the store and two "ladies" were pawing through them.  And i mean pawing.  They were letting the bags fall off the shelves and dangle from their security tags and otherwise pulling stuffing out and making a general mess.

I reached for one of the Prada bags I had looked at earlier--just to take a look at the bag, workmanship etc. because I sure as sh*t was paying $1800 for it (can we say "rent money"?) and the one "lady" said "She's looking at your bag" and another one came from a few aisles over and went stomping past me saying "That's my bag"...apparently at this precise moment deciding to go for a clerk.

I just laughed and said I couldn't afford it anyway and needed to pay rent.

But wow.  Wow.  Wow.

Greed is so not pretty.


----------



## mdmd

Marshalls downtown Chicago. Sorry for the blurry pic. They were all behind the sales counter. They won't let you take them any by yourself even to model.

A few prada, lanvin, stella mccartney and the BV jn front.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## SohoChic

There was a Chloe Marcie Large in color nut at the TJ Maxx on 57th street it was priced at 1199. If I didn't just buy my Givenchy and Celine I would have bought it.  They had other bags Gucci Valentino Fendi as well. The lady freaked when I tried to get a pic


----------



## iluvmybags

mdmd said:


> Marshalls downtown Chicago. Sorry for the blurry pic. They were all behind the sales counter. They won't let you take them any by yourself even to model.
> 
> A few prada, lanvin, stella mccartney and the BV jn front.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone



Is this the Marshall's over near Michigan Ave? Down near Saks?


----------



## iluvmybags

This was posted in the Celine sub-forum --




incoralblue said:


> Bi color vertical cabas at TJ Maxx Manhattan (6th ave). Orange rubber with black leather. Priced as is at $629. Also several Givenchy, Prada, Chloe, and Bottega. More Prada, Givenchy, and Chloe at Marshall's also on 6th Ave. Black,Chloe Marcie for $1200. YSL Roadie in petrol blue for $899.


----------



## mdmd

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Is this the Marshall's over near Michigan Ave? Down near Saks?



Yes, on Ontario, off of Michigan Ave!

To clarify a little of the ones I saw: BV black cervo large tote (1st row, middle), Lanvin black Amelia (1st row), Celine black tote (far left, 1st row), Stella McCartney shoulder bags black and gray (chain around, 1st row), Prada totes orange and navy (far left 2nd row), and a couple I didn't recognize/can't remember.


----------



## Jen123

One of the TJ Maxxs near me (not even a runway one) just got premier designer bags for the first time (bunch of prada and fendi) .... does that maybe mean Prada and Fendi aren't doing so well since it seams a ton of tjs have them right now? I find a lot of "runway" stuff at the normal tjs now-a-days, anyone know why?


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen123 said:
			
		

> One of the TJ Maxxs near me (not even a runway one) just got premier designer bags for the first time (bunch of prada and fendi) .... does that maybe mean Prada and Fendi aren't doing so well since it seams a ton of tjs have them right now? I find a lot of "runway" stuff at the normal tjs now-a-days, anyone know why?



No, I don't think it has anything to do w/the designers. One of the dept managers at TJMaxx told me they switched to a new supplier which is why they're getting new things more often and a wider selection of bags. Celine is doing very well right now and we've seen Celine at both TJs & Marshall's recently. And the higher priced bags & shoes are selling. So maybe well start seeing even more (hope!)  I think its like the Rack or Off Saks or Last Call - a lot of these things are from past seasons (the Celine Clasp Bag is from Spring 2011). I'm guessing the suppliers are buying a lot of these bags & shoes from the designers.


----------



## Skye00

ChaChaWeed said:
			
		

> Hmmm.  I don't know.  I was just on the receiving end of some abysmal behavior and I don't think you can justify being mean or rude to others.  Kind of ever.
> 
> There were Prada bags at the local TJs and I had seen them when I came in.  I went back after making a circuit of the store and two "ladies" were pawing through them.  And i mean pawing.  They were letting the bags fall off the shelves and dangle from their security tags and otherwise pulling stuffing out and making a general mess.
> 
> I reached for one of the Prada bags I had looked at earlier--just to take a look at the bag, workmanship etc. because I sure as sh*t was paying $1800 for it (can we say "rent money"?) and the one "lady" said "She's looking at your bag" and another one came from a few aisles over and went stomping past me saying "That's my bag"...apparently at this precise moment deciding to go for a clerk.
> 
> I just laughed and said I couldn't afford it anyway and needed to pay rent.
> 
> But wow.  Wow.  Wow.
> 
> Greed is so not pretty.



Some people just have mean spirits! . I'm sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Jen123

iluvmybags said:


> No, I don't think it has anything to do w/the designers. One of the dept managers at TJMaxx told me they switched to a new supplier which is why they're getting new things more often and a wider selection of bags. Celine is doing very well right now and we've seen Celine at both TJs & Marshall's recently. And the higher priced bags & shoes are selling. So maybe well start seeing even more (hope!)  I think its like the Rack or Off Saks or Last Call - a lot of these things are from past seasons (the Celine Clasp Bag is from Spring 2011). I'm guessing the suppliers are buying a lot of these bags & shoes from the designers.



That is awesome! Thank goodness for this new supplier!


----------



## katran26

The Boston store has had nothing good lately  some items are overpriced - for example, Nanette Lepore - used to be sooo cheap at TJ Maxx, but now, the boutique sale prices are almost the same as TJ Maxx


----------



## Skye00

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> More at OakBrook
> 
> MICHAEL KORS GIA, orange (2 of them) $399
> CHRISTOPHER KAHN, black $179
> JIMMY CHOO $899



I didn't see the orange Michael Kors the other day, but the Jimmy Choo has been sitting there awhile. It is pretty soft.


----------



## iluvmybags

Skye00 said:
			
		

> I didn't see the orange Michael Kors the other day, but the Jimmy Choo has been sitting there awhile. It is pretty soft.



The Michael Kors was on a display when you first walk in.  It wasn't with all the Runway - they get so much lower end MK that I don't think they realized it was a higher end bag. That Jimmy Choo was super soft and so was the Christopher Kon.  There was a woman who picked it up & was going to get it but then I found it hanging on a clothing rack & she was no where in sight. Guess she changed her mind.  I was tempted by the Lanvin. That's an amazing bag!


----------



## Skye00

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> The Michael Kors was on a display when you first walk in.  It wasn't with all the Runway - they get so much lower end MK that I don't think they realized it was a higher end bag. That Jimmy Choo was super soft and so was the Christopher Kon.  There was a woman who picked it up & was going to get it but then I found it hanging on a clothing rack & she was no where in sight. Guess she changed her mind.  I was tempted by the Lanvin. That's an amazing bag!



Ah, I probably walked right by the display and didn't even notice! I made a beeline for the handbag department and was fortunate enough to get to that Fendi satchel minutes before the purse stalker arrived! Lol


----------



## Jen123

We had the MK bag at my non-runway store too .... but in gray snake skin for $999 ... it was a cute satchel bag


----------



## shopaholic827

sneezz said:


> Givenchy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were also some Stella McCartny bags with chains around the edges but I didn't take pics.



OMG how much was that Stella?!?

And Givenchy mini pandora?


----------



## Skye00

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> The Michael Kors was on a display when you first walk in.  It wasn't with all the Runway - they get so much lower end MK that I don't think they realized it was a higher end bag. That Jimmy Choo was super soft and so was the Christopher Kon.  There was a woman who picked it up & was going to get it but then I found it hanging on a clothing rack & she was no where in sight. Guess she changed her mind.  I was tempted by the Lanvin. That's an amazing bag!



Stopped in today and saw where I missed the Michael Kors! Also noticed a LARGE Stella McCarthy bag- snakeskin with hot pink and a chain trim. $1000.


----------



## sneezz

shopaholic827 said:


> OMG how much was that Stella?!?
> 
> And Givenchy mini pandora?



I didn't check the priced on the McCartneys sorry. 

I _think_ the Givenchy was $500??


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Skye00 said:


> Some people just have mean spirits! . I'm sorry that happened to you.



Thankfully, you can recognize greedy behavior; the other women could not or didn't care.

I think I would have been tempted to say "Oh, no, finder's keepers" just to mess with them.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's a pretty Chloe I found at Marshall's on 6th Ave in NYC. I thought the color to be a periwinkle. I passed on the deal, though.


----------



## pinkfeet

Glitter_pixie said:
			
		

> Here's a pretty Chloe I found at Marshall's on 6th Ave in NYC. I thought the color to be a periwinkle. I passed on the deal, though.



900? That's still kinda pricey for that Chloe though right? They retail at 1200? That style ...

I think I'd rather pay full retail and get a warranty r have Nordstrom fix it when the hardware starts to fail.  Maxx/ Marshslls prices have gone up. Jeans come in now same price as Nordstrom rack.. Used to be cheaper. Sigh ..


----------



## JewelryLuver

Skye00 said:


> I just took it bak from her and she made up some lane excuse, saying she had a Fendi bag anyhow! Yah sure! Then she followed me thru the store, probably hoping I would set it down!


 
I think you did the right thing.  I would have just said excuse me, I buying this, taken the bag, and walked away from her.  I remember one time I had something really nice in my cart at TJMaxx and someone snatched my cart.  I ran all over the store looking for it, but never found it.  So if you have something you really want in your cart, stay with your cart.


----------



## iluvmybags

pinkfeet said:


> 900? That's still kinda pricey for that Chloe though right? They retail at 1200? That style ...
> 
> I think I'd rather pay full retail and get a warranty r have Nordstrom fix it when the hardware starts to fail.  Maxx/ Marshslls prices have gone up. Jeans come in now same price as Nordstrom rack.. Used to be cheaper. Sigh ..



The Ethel is $1400 now, so that's a pretty good deal. I find that the prices at TJMaxx and Marshall's are usually around 40% off retail. If it makes it to clearance, they go to somewhere around half price, sometimes even less.  I think it all depends on the designer and the style & color - sometimes TJMaxx prices are great, i.e., Celine bags which rarely go on sale at boutiques and dept stores.  They also offer layaway at most stores, so someone who may not have $1200 right now, but just needs a little bit of time (maybe to sell some other bags to make room for something new!) can take advantage of the reduced price


----------



## iluvmybags

At Countryside (IL) TJMaxx, these shoes have all been clearanced to $289


----------



## iluvmybags

These Miu Miu shoes are clearanced to $199 - size 38.5


----------



## iluvmybags

Countryside has these two Rebecca 
Minkoff bags - the Circle Quilt Affair ($199 - they have two of these) and an Ostrich Embossed Chance Briefcase Bag ($299)


----------



## pinkfeet

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> The Ethel is $1400 now, so that's a pretty good deal. I find that the prices at TJMaxx and Marshall's are usually around 40% off retail. If it makes it to clearance, they go to somewhere around half price, sometimes even less.  I think it all depends on the designer and the style & color - sometimes TJMaxx prices are great, i.e., Celine bags which rarely go on sale at boutiques and dept stores.  They also offer layaway at most stores, so someone who may not have $1200 right now, but just needs a little bit of time (maybe to sell some other bags to make room for something new!) can take advantage of the reduced price



I thought the satchel one was a bit cheaper or did they both go up? Yikes. 

Oh no believe me I'm always on the hunt for a deal. Even 900 is a significant purchase for me, but when I shop at discounter stores I have to weigh the price savings with future wear/ tear and warranty issues. 

Like a hair dryer the warranty is void as it wasn't sold in an authorized reseller .. So I'm savings x dollars but if I have to buy the item again .. The savings is void to me. 

At 900 I'd want it to last and I'm not sure with Celine as she is way outta my price range but I know Chloe had issues down the line. I know RM doesn't hold up to warranty when purchased at outlets or discounters which kinda upset me. 

But layaway is good, I always forget they offer that !!


----------



## dott

Never find any deals at TJ or Ross here, everything seems to be leftovers. Hopefully a new Nordstrom Rack is rumored to be coming.


----------



## GingerSnap527

At DOLPHIN MALL (not a runway store), they had a stand full of Fendi, Chole, and Lanvin (from what I could see).


----------



## Pao9

GingerSnap527 said:


> At DOLPHIN MALL (not a runway store), they had a stand full of Fendi, Chole, and Lanvin (from what I could see).



Ok now Im really mad at myself because I went there looking for this and couldnt find it!!!! Any Celines?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Pao9 said:


> Ok now Im really mad at myself because I went there looking for this and couldnt find it!!!! Any Celines?


 
Not that I remember, sorry! I didn't look through the bags since nothing really jumped out at me right away.


----------



## alouette

GingerSnap527 said:


> Not that I remember, sorry! I didn't look through the bags since nothing really jumped out at me right away.



Good gracious!!!!  I see a BV I'd snap up if I could!
I see a Prada in there too!


----------



## lovemysavior

Wow, I would have grabbed those two Stella McCartney's.


----------



## dchildaries

Got myself yesterday a YSL black CHYC clutch as bday gift
$399!!!
My tj maxx also have a divine blue givenchy nightgale~  Too bad the style wasn't for me~


----------



## SohoChic

Ahhh I am officially banned from TJMaxx ! Last month I got a emerald green Nightengale yesterday I SCORED a YSL Large Muse in black leather I opened a card and got 10% off the total was 1077 !!


----------



## saira1214

SohoChic said:


> Ahhh I am officially banned from TJMaxx ! Last month I got a emerald green Nightengale yesterday I SCORED a YSL Large Muse in black leather I opened a card and got 10% off the total was 1077 !!
> 
> View attachment 1659846


 Nice score!!!  Congratulations!!!

Can I ask that people please specify whether they are finding things are Runway stores or regular TJMaxx stores? I would like to see if there is a pattern. Thanks!


----------



## SohoChic

I got my bag at a Runway store.  The 57th street store in NY to be exact ! They just got their March shipment of runway.  Also Jan shippments will start going on sale soon.  



saira1214 said:


> Nice score!!! Congratulations!!!
> 
> Can I ask that people please specify whether they are finding things are Runway stores or regular TJMaxx stores? I would like to see if there is a pattern. Thanks!


----------



## saira1214

SohoChic said:


> I got my bag at a Runway store. The 57th street store in NY to be exact ! They just got their March shipment of runway. Also Jan shippments will start going on sale soon.


 Awesome! I do not know why there is no Runway store in Chicago!! The runway locations are in the suburbs!!! Do stores get monthly shipments? I thought they received shipments every week.


----------



## SohoChic

saira1214 said:


> Awesome! I do not know why there is no Runway store in Chicago!! The runway locations are in the suburbs!!! Do stores get monthly shipments? I thought they received shipments every week.


 
My local runway stores seems linke they get new bags daily but I know it slows down in the middle of the month.  I go every single day twice a day (on my way to work and at lunch).  You should still check the non runway stores because some have been getting designer shipments in.


----------



## saira1214

SohoChic said:


> My local runway stores seems linke they get new bags daily but I know it slows down in the middle of the month. I go every single day twice a day (on my way to work and at lunch). You should still check the non runway stores because some have been getting designer shipments in.


 I have been checking non-runway stores and have seen some prada, fendi, Michael Kors, RM and Fula.  I'm hoping for Bal or Celine!


----------



## alouette

dchildaries said:
			
		

> Got myself yesterday a YSL black CHYC clutch as bday gift
> $399!!!
> My tj maxx also have a divine blue givenchy nightgale~  Too bad the style wasn't for me~



You had me at blue Givenchy Nightingale!! Do u recall price and what location?

Do they do charge sends???


----------



## iluvmybags

New bags at the Countryside, IL store

Two YSLs -
Blue Y Satchel - $799
Red Dandy Satchel - $1299
Givenchy Nightingale - black body, green handles, blue strap - $1299


----------



## iluvmybags

One more - a canvas & leather color block Fendi - $1999


----------



## dchildaries

$1299 at Nashville, TN
I don't think tj maxx is allowed to do charge sends...



alouette said:


> You had me at blue Givenchy Nightingale!! Do u recall price and what location?
> 
> Do they do charge sends???


----------



## alouette

dchildaries said:


> $1299 at Nashville, TN
> I don't think tj maxx is allowed to do charge sends...



Ah that is unfortunate but guess it wasn't meant to be.  THx for the info.


----------



## Loveofhandbags

iluvmybags said:


> New bags at the Countryside, IL store
> 
> Two YSLs -
> Blue Y Satchel - $799
> Red Dandy Satchel - $1299
> Givenchy Nightingale - black body, green handles, blue strap - $1299



Did they have a lot of totes that would work for beach use?  I'm heading that way tomorrow and I'm wanting something I wouldn't really have to worry much about.


----------



## BeastieBoy

I found some sweet ties today, a black skinny and a Ben Sherman.


----------



## kyrae04

I am so jealous! The T.J. Maxx near me only goes up to Michael Kors, designer wise. I wish mine was that classy! I am so jealous!


----------



## Pao9

SohoChic said:


> Ahhh I am officially banned from TJMaxx ! Last month I got a emerald green Nightengale yesterday I SCORED a YSL Large Muse in black leather I opened a card and got 10% off the total was 1077 !!
> 
> View attachment 1659846



Love it!!!!!! Great price too!!!


----------



## pinkfeet

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Love it!!!!!! Great price too!!!



Beautiful !! I've always wanted one of those. Enjoy and congrats on your deal!!


----------



## mallb

At my local Houston Marshall's


----------



## mallb

TJ maxx Houston


----------



## Pao9

mallb said:
			
		

> TJ maxx Houston



What a lovely bag!!!!!!! How much was it?


----------



## mona_danya

The new Marshall's openned in Ottawa today:

They had this gorgeous Prada for $1899.
They also had a huge teal Patent YSL easy for $699 and a metallic Salvatore Ferragamo bag for $999

They had Gucci, Prada and Fendi shoes!


----------



## Skye00

mona_danya said:
			
		

> The new Marshall's openned in Ottawa today:
> 
> They had this gorgeous Prada for $1899.
> They also had a huge teal Patent YSL easy for $699 and a metallic Salvatore Ferragamo bag for $999
> 
> They had Gucci, Prada and Fendi shoes!



I love the bag and shoes- hope you bought them both!


----------



## x0oshen

sneezz said:


> Givenchy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lanvin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were also some Stella McCartny bags with chains around the edges but I didn't take pics.



What location is this!? They have soo much!


----------



## x0oshen

fshnonmymind said:


> There were loads of designer shoes the last time I stopped in TJMaxx and couldn't help but gasped when I spotted some very familiar studs. Valentino pumps for $400 or $500 that I sadly had to leave behind. That heel was just too high for my sad feet, but the were beauties.



What tj max did you find these at?


----------



## ilsecita

Has anyone found anything good in the Seattle area (Bellevue, Redmond etc too)? I've never found anything good


----------



## sneezz

x0oshen said:


> What location is this!? They have soo much!



Manhasset, NY. They sell out fast though!


----------



## MamaLi

GingerSnap527 said:


> At DOLPHIN MALL (not a runway store), they had a stand full of Fendi, Chole, and Lanvin (from what I could see).


What store in dolphin?


----------



## mona_danya

Skye00 said:


> I love the bag and shoes- hope you bought them both!



I only bought the shoes....
The Prada bag was too pricey, specially because I have another Prada in the same colour! But I was drooling over it..


----------



## mallb

pao9 said:
			
		

> what a lovely bag!!!!!!! How much was it?



699


----------



## Skye00

mona_danya said:
			
		

> I only bought the shoes....
> The Prada bag was too pricey, specially because I have another Prada in the same colour! But I was drooling over it..



Lol At least you got the shoes!


----------



## baglady1029

Ugggh I'm so jealous. I've been relegated to shopping online since baby #3. Children and leisurely browsing at TJ's don't mix. Amazing finds.


----------



## iluvmybags

I decided not ** get this bag so I canceled my layaway. Its still in *** back but should be returned ** *** floor later today or tomorrow. Its *** large BV Veneta in Steel (a taupey grey) & is $1399.

This is at *** Countryside IL store


----------



## lanvin

I've never seen good deals at these stores. I see designer stuff there more and more regularly but the prices just seem insanely expensive to me


----------



## Jen123

Ah I wish I lived closer to that bv bag!!!! that style/color is my hg


----------



## LabelLover81

Tj maxx in Vienna VA had a beautiful Celine Cabas for $700


----------



## a77isonbay

i could never find those great labels at my local marshalls and tjmaxx!


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

I wish I still lived in the US when I read this thread. I got my Michael Kors bag at a TJ Maxx last summer and I soo wish I had that store nearby.

There are no equivalents to TJ Maxx/Ross/Marshalls here in Europe as far as I know. If you know, then let me know (:


----------



## LabelLover81

SmallFluffyDog said:


> I wish I still lived in the US when I read this thread. I got my Michael Kors bag at a TJ Maxx last summer and I soo wish I had that store nearby.
> 
> There are no equivalents to TJ Maxx/Ross/Marshalls here in Europe as far as I know. If you know, then let me know (:



When I was in Ireland they had a "TK Maxx" which was the exact same as TJ.  I got a Valentino scarf there for 60 euros.  Maybe they have those where you live?


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

LabelLover81 said:


> When I was in Ireland they had a "TK Maxx" which was the exact same as TJ.  I got a Valentino scarf there for 60 euros.  Maybe they have those where you live?



Never heard of it but I'd like to go to Ireland (:


----------



## SohoChic

a77isonbay said:


> i could never find those great labels at my local marshalls and tjmaxx!



Spread out to a different one.  The one in my sister/mum's town is horrible but the one about 15 miles away is amazing.  We always do TJMaxx runs on the weekend and come back with amazing items.


----------



## MJDaisy

LabelLover81 said:


> When I was in Ireland they had a "TK Maxx" which was the exact same as TJ.  I got a Valentino scarf there for 60 euros.  Maybe they have those where you live?



i saw tk maxx when i was visiting london and edinburgh


----------



## lightdays

My local Marshalls don't have any high end which stinks. The highest end they have are Michael Kors and Juicy Couture.


----------



## lightdays

Syd said:


> Marshalls on Foothill in E.Pasadena (Calif) has Loboutains,Versace,Gucci and MiuMiu shoes in stock as of this evening.Also a Prada bag and some designer glasses behind the checkout.



Are you serious? That's the store I went to and they didn't have ANY of that!!!


----------



## Skye00

The Oak Brook TJ Maxx had some amazing new bags, including 2 Fendi, a YSL, and 2 Rebecca Minkoffs. I believe there was a Prada wallet, but I was running behind and couldn't investigate further.


----------



## 05_sincere

lightdays said:


> Are you serious? That's the store I went to and they didn't have ANY of that!!!



I call this location and was told yes, and the person read all the names and prices they were under $500.00......not sure why I called but since I'm 3000 miles away....


----------



## lvusr1

05_sincere said:


> I call this location and was told yes, and the person read all the names and prices they were under $500.00......not sure why I called but since I'm 3000 miles away....



Do you know what styles they had and as of what day they had them?


----------



## AEGIS

05_sincere said:


> I call this location and was told yes, and the person read all the names and prices they were under $500.00......not sure why I called but since I'm 3000 miles away....


----------



## 05_sincere

lvusr1 said:


> Do you know what styles they had and as of what day they had them?



No I did not write them down since I am 3000 miles away with no way to get them I was just shocked.......



AEGIS said:


>


----------



## lightdays

lvusr1 said:


> Do you know what styles they had and as of what day they had them?



Lol I live like a few minutes away from the store if you want me to check sometime.

Edit:  You live in the same city as me too!


----------



## lightdays

SmallFluffyDog said:


> I wish I still lived in the US when I read this thread. I got my Michael Kors bag at a TJ Maxx last summer and I soo wish I had that store nearby.
> 
> There are no equivalents to TJ Maxx/Ross/Marshalls here in Europe as far as I know. If you know, then let me know (:



Aw I'm sorry.  Not that it should be any of my business, how come you're not in the US anymore?


----------



## AshJs3

Is there a really good TJs/Marshalls in the Anaheim area? I'll be there in June and we already plan on hitting the outlets at Orange for the holy trifecta of outlet stores (S.aks, N.eimans, and N.ordstrom) but if there is a good TJ Maxx or Marshalls near there I'd like to hit that too!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

This might be a silly question, but is TJ Maxx the equivalent of TK Maxx in the UK?


----------



## SmallFluffyDog

lightdays said:


> Aw I'm sorry.  Not that it should be any of my business, how come you're not in the US anymore?



I lived there with my family when I was a kid.


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx, OakBrook, IL 

Lanvin Crinkled Leather Happy Clutch, $999
Fendi Tote, Coral $1299
Marc Jacobs Large Zip Wallet, $299
Prada Small Safiano Wallet, Jade Green (so pretty!), $399 (I think)

(For some reason all my pics didn't save. You can see the Fendi bag behind the Lanvin)


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx, OakBrook, IL
> 
> Lanvin Crinkled Leather Happy Clutch, $999
> Fendi Tote, Coral $1299
> Marc Jacobs Large Zip Wallet, $299
> Prada Small Safiano Wallet, Jade Green (so pretty!), $399 (I think)
> 
> (For some reason all my pics didn't save. You can see the Fendi bag behind the Lanvin)



Thanks for the pics. Would you happen to have noticed what brands of watches they carry?


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> Thanks for the pics. Would you happen to have noticed what brands of watches they carry?


No, I'm sorry.  I didn't pay attention to the watches, although they did have a lot!


----------



## Dionne70

I purchased this beauty today from TJ Maxx for $89.99 --- Abro Italian leather large colorblock handbag/tote. It is absolutely amazing -- very well constructed, colorful and "buttersoft"! I love it!


----------



## Dionne70

The inside of my Abro bag!


----------



## Cait

Bloor St. W, Toronto:

Well, someone bought the $800 Balenciaga RH black City. But they still have a teal Givenchy Pandora for the bargain basement price of $1299.99. Lots of continental D&G wallets; all in protective hardcases. Fendi black rainboots in 38 & 41 for $249.99!

I found (& bought ) a Furla key pouch - coated canvas faux leopard-print with dustbag & tags ($9.99), Lisa for Donald J. Pliner cork wedges ($149.99), and full-size & travel minis of the Oscar Blandi Lacca hairspray ($2.99 & $9.99).


----------



## RyukkuX

Cait said:


> Bloor St. W, Toronto:
> 
> Well, someone bought the $800 Balenciaga RH black City. But they still have a teal Givenchy Pandora for the bargain basement price of $1299.99. Lots of continental D&G wallets; all in protective hardcases. Fendi black rainboots in 38 & 41 for $249.99!
> 
> I found (& bought ) a Furla key pouch - coated canvas faux leopard-print with dustbag & tags ($9.99), Lisa for Donald J. Pliner cork wedges ($149.99), and full-size & travel minis of the Oscar Blandi Lacca hairspray ($2.99 & $9.99).


 
wow, that's an amazing price on the Bal


----------



## lightdays

I'm going to TJ Maxx tomorrow! Let's see what I score. I'm going there to get a pair of shoes. Place better not tempt me to buy more.


----------



## Cait

RyukkuX said:
			
		

> wow, that's an amazing price on the Bal



Tell me about it! Mind if I hadn't bought a Rocco minutes before, I couldn't have said no! 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## TravelBug

Picked up a pair of Prada suede pumps for $199 at Marshall's yesterday, original price was $600 (not sure if it's inflated by Marshall).  Love the bow and the low skinny heel!


----------



## GingerSnap527

TravelBug said:


> Picked up a pair of Prada suede pumps for $199 at Marshall's yesterday, original price was $600 (not sure if it's inflated by Marshall). Love the bow and the low skinny heel!


 
Cute, love the bow detail. I'm liking those pants (the zipper detail is cute!).


----------



## TravelBug

^ Thanks Ginger ... those jeans ... yeah another GREAT find at Nordstrom Rack - got them for $50 with the Groupon deal they had a year and a half ago.  These are my favorite jeans - they are Burberry Brits skinnies, so comfortable and durable (unlike the Hudson jeans I have, they all rip pretty easily).  You can't tell from the picture but the zippers are bordered by the Burberry checker fabric, so cute and subtle.


----------



## Jen123

Found this lovely MJ at mine for $430 .... didn't buy though because I need to look for an everyday bag




However, I did buy this for only $25!!! Love how it's $130 on sale at Nordstrom right now, makes my purchase that more exciting!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/equipment-signature-silk-shirt/3115206?origin=category&resultback=154

I also got a pair of Joe's Visionaire skinnys for only $40. They are a nice dark wash. It's been a while since I have found good sale jeans


----------



## Jen123

Found these cuties for only $30! Ready for summer


----------



## tobefetching

Jen123 said:
			
		

> Found these cuties for only $30! Ready for summer



Great find!


----------



## eeyore

Where is the a Marshalls on Bloor Street? I just know the Winners on Bloor, but if you can let me know the intersecting street nearby I would appreciate it.



Cait said:


> Bloor St. W, Toronto:
> 
> Well, someone bought the $800 Balenciaga RH black City. But they still have a teal Givenchy Pandora for the bargain basement price of $1299.99. Lots of continental D&G wallets; all in protective hardcases. Fendi black rainboots in 38 & 41 for $249.99!
> 
> I found (& bought ) a Furla key pouch - coated canvas faux leopard-print with dustbag & tags ($9.99), Lisa for Donald J. Pliner cork wedges ($149.99), and full-size & travel minis of the Oscar Blandi Lacca hairspray ($2.99 & $9.99).


----------



## mimi_glasshouse

Winner in Montreal Quebec (TJ Maxx's Canadian Label) 

Givenchy George V tote for cad$995


----------



## Cait

eeyore said:
			
		

> Where is the a Marshalls on Bloor Street? I just know the Winners on Bloor, but if you can let me know the intersecting street nearby I would appreciate it.



Sorry! Twas the Winners on Bloor St.! By Avenue & Bloor-ish. The only two Marshall's I've checked (I used to work out at the one by Scarborough, and the one at Eglington & Laird) both suck - with the exception of shoes and the one Soia & Kyo leather jacket I bought.

On topic: the Winners at College Park yesterday had a Fendi Zucca baguette ($299) shoulder bag, D&G nylon red tote ($199), and a lot of Juicy hoodies & pants. The shoe selection was rather drab; I saw the pair of Donald J. Pliner wedges I bought at Bloor in my size, but not much else in the way of 5.5-6.5. Honestly, it was soooo busy I wanted the hell out of there!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## xsophiag

Jen123 said:


> However, I did buy this for only $25!!! Love how it's $130 on sale at Nordstrom right now, makes my purchase that more exciting!



LOVE the blouse!


----------



## queeniegirl

Jen123 said:


> Found these cuties for only $30! Ready for summer
> 
> View attachment 1673676


 
Those are SO STINKING CUTE!!!!  Lucky lady!!


----------



## tobefetching

My local TJs (there are 3 in the Orlando area) don't have a Runway department so MK, Coach and Kate Spade are about as high end as it gets... but the Lake Mary location has a large blue fabric fold over clutch FENDI for $399 and an orange leather Dolce & Gabbana iPad slide case for $199. Neither are my taste but it was so exciting to see high end items show up! If anyone likes those two items, they should go snatch them up! They won't make it to mark down.


----------



## alexandram

I live in Puerto Rico and neither of our stores is Runway. I find nice items from time to time but I was shocked to find an Emilio Pucci blazer/coat for $700 yesterday at one of our stores! 
Lots of Emma Fox and Christopher Kon bags, Coach shoes and Ray Ban/Burberry/Tory Burch/Prada sunnies at the moment.


----------



## MJDaisy

I got a michael kors trench coat at the Marshall's in wicker park Chicago for $80 last night!!


----------



## tannedsilk

TheDesignerGirl said:


> This might be a silly question, but is TJ Maxx the equivalent of TK Maxx in the UK?



Yes, it is.


----------



## LKVMN32

Admired these beauties at the T J Maxx in Tustin,   CA





A denim Chloe bag





Multicolor YSL Muse 2





White Fendi Bag





Orange Prada Hobo





Black suede Gucci Cross Bidy

All of these bags ranged from $1,100 to $1,300


----------



## authenticplease

These are at TJM Merchants Walk in East Cobb(Atlanta)....

The YSL Roady has a stunning stingray handle!


----------



## OMG3kids

I saw two Prada satchels in the corner jewelry case at TJM for $1600.  Black one & tan one.  Not sure what they were; don't know Prada well at all.  But I'm guessing their retail is more than $1600.


----------



## jamamcg

i saw a versace runway dress in the UK for £1000 i will post a picture from my phone original price well over £7000


----------



## jamamcg

The saddest item I had to leave behind was this Alexander McQueen jumper


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> The saddest item I had to leave behind was this Alexander McQueen jumper



OMG you love Mqueen!!! Why didnt you take it?? Its awsome!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:
			
		

> OMG you love Mqueen!!! Why didnt you take it?? Its awsome!!!



I know but at that point I just couldn't afford it. They also had one of the runway dresses for £280 but it was full of pulls


----------



## ciel68

Nothing in my TJ Maxx or Marshall, only some Kate Spade without the dust bag


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:


> OMG you love Mqueen!!! Why didnt you take it?? Its awsome!!!



This was the dress they had as well for £280


----------



## jamamcg

Alexander McQueen shoes £160


----------



## miah100

Gorgeous!


----------



## MJDaisy

i found a michael kors rain/trench coat that was $170 at marshalls for $80!!! I thought it was a pretty great deal. I got it at the marshall's in chicago near to wicker park area (not super familiar with chicago, i was visiting!)


----------



## OMG3kids

Heading to Marshall's and TJ Maxx today.    I'll be sure to report back!  LOL


----------



## authenticplease

These are at the TJM HimeGoods store on Cobb Pkarkway near Cumberland/Galleria in Ga

Lots of RM, a cute marked down KS leopard, lots of Ralph Lauren


----------



## PiaG

Nice


----------



## OMG3kids

Wait, HomeGoods is a TJM company? And they have purses?! I have a HomeGoods here, but never go there. Am I missing something?!


----------



## redrose000

OMG3kids said:


> Wait, HomeGoods is a TJM company? And they have purses?! I have a HomeGoods here, but never go there. Am I missing something?!



TJM, HG, and Marshalls are under the same company. TJ carries fashion items (handbags, clothes, jewelry & accessories, lots more....) , HG is targeted towards home decor. 
Some locations has TJM and HG under one store, or separated next to each other.


----------



## SohoChic

Ladies I would DEF check out some TJMaxx stores this week.. I went to my local store and they went from having 20 designer bags and wallets to 4 !!! Associate told me ALL bags that came in from Jan - Feb were marked down.  Ladies were swooping them up on Monday. Someone scored a Black on Black patent Balenciaga for 999 (down from 1699) !


----------



## eyegirl2k7

Today I got an orange large short handle Longchamp tote at TJ MAXX!  I also saw a medium long handle fuschia tote.

They were both $89.


----------



## tobefetching

eyegirl2k7 said:
			
		

> Today I got an orange large short handle Longchamp tote at TJ MAXX!  I also saw a medium long handle fuschia tote.
> 
> They were both $89.



 I want the fuchsia one! No chance you're in FL, huh?


----------



## OMG3kids

redrose000 said:


> TJM, HG, and Marshalls are under the same company. TJ carries fashion items (handbags, clothes, jewelry & accessories, lots more....) , HG is targeted towards home decor.
> Some locations has TJM and HG under one store, or separated next to each other.





Got it. Thanks!!


----------



## pinkfeet

I've been to about 5 Maxxs and Marshalls this week : nada. I was looking for jeans and bags but found nothing. 

Is mark down day on Monday's or Tuesday's ? I went on Tuesday and today and everything was gone.., guess I shoulda went Monday ! Poop.


----------



## OMG3kids

TJ Maxx in Lincoln, CA had a whole table full of Dooney and Bourke--would be great teacher gifts.  Key fobs for $12, wristlets for $24, and lots of bags.  
Saw Juicy Couture sequin beach bags (orange & blue) for $79, and a few Steve Madden satchels that were pretty nice looking.  Lots of Ralph Lauren. Didn't see any real "high end" bags or jewelry, but the health/beauty section had bars of the Philosophy "purity" soap for $12!!  Retail on that is $20 and I use it for my daughters.


Edit: Oh, and lots of Fossil bags that looked pretty nice!


----------



## virginiaalamode

jamamcg said:


> i saw a versace runway dress in the UK for £1000 i will post a picture from my phone original price well over £7000



WOW. That dress and the McQueen sweater are AMAZING...can't believe they are sitting in a TJ's!


----------



## jamamcg

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> WOW. That dress and the McQueen sweater are AMAZING...can't believe they are sitting in a TJ's!



I know HAHA they also had a big table full of giant Versace bags and celine bags


----------



## OMG3kids

I never find McQ or Versace!! Pout...


----------



## jamamcg

i also always see a sea of Pucci dresses and tops every time i go in

http://www.tkmaxx.com/women/gold-label-clothing/icat/3092?sort=release&sort=name&parentCategoryRef=3092&order=desc&order=asc&q=*&brand=Emilio+Pucci


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> This was the dress they had as well for £280



Awsome dress! Maybe wait till it goes on sale!!!! I always do that! And if its gone, it wasnt meant to be!!


----------



## Pao9

virginiaalamode said:
			
		

> WOW. That dress and the McQueen sweater are AMAZING...can't believe they are sitting in a TJ's!



I got a Versace long gown from their 2008 collection for $250 on sale!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:


> Awsome dress! Maybe wait till it goes on sale!!!! I always do that! And if its gone, it wasnt meant to be!!



That dress is long gone, but every time i go in i still look for it, i don't know why HaHa
i also found a McQueen houndstooth blouse in the sale rail but it was still too expensive


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> That dress is long gone, but every time i go in i still look for it, i don't know why HaHa
> i also found a McQueen houndstooth blouse in the sale rail but it was still too expensive



I usually love going to TJs that are close to a runway Store because a lot of times people return things, They end up in clearance And people in those stores dont care for the brands as much! Thats how I found the Versace, moschino, MJ skirt for $5!!! Try it out!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:


> I usually love going to TJs that are close to a runway Store because a lot of times people return things, They end up in clearance And people in those stores dont care for the brands as much! Thats how I found the Versace, moschino, MJ skirt for $5!!! Try it out!



whats a runway store?????


----------



## sneezz

Pao9 said:


> I got a Versace long gown from their 2008 collection for $250 on sale!
> 
> View attachment 1679479
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1679505



Wow what a steal!


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> whats a runway store?????



Oh you are in the UK! Here in the US some TJs have a runway section which has all the designer labels, so I go to the ones close to those stores!


----------



## Pao9

sneezz said:
			
		

> Wow what a steal!



I know I couldn't believe it!


----------



## LianaY

Does anyone know which TJs and Marshals in NY or near NY are good?


----------



## sneezz

LianaY said:


> Does anyone know which TJs and Marshals in NY or near NY are good?



I go to the Marshalls in Manhasset Long Island and they get designer bags daily I think.  Just saw a little Prada coin case for $150 there was also a Bottega Veneta hobo in yellow as well as some Jack Spade messengers. They have Prada, Mui Mui, Balenciaga, and Gucci shoes. Also there's a runway TJ Maxx not far from this Marshalls that I've seen designer shoes in stock.


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Oh you are in the UK! Here in the US some TJs have a runway section which has all the designer labels, so I go to the ones close to those stores!



Sometimes I wish I lived in the Us you have such better things


----------



## LianaY

sneezz said:
			
		

> I go to the Marshalls in Manhasset Long Island and they get designer bags daily I think.  Just saw a little Prada coin case for $150 there was also a Bottega Veneta hobo in yellow as well as some Jack Spade messengers. They have Prada, Mui Mui, Balenciaga, and Gucci shoes. Also there's a runway TJ Maxx not far from this Marshalls that I've seen designer shoes in stock.



Thank you Sneezz! Any other ones?


----------



## miah100

sneezz said:


> I go to the Marshalls in Manhasset Long Island and they get designer bags daily I think.  Just saw a little Prada coin case for $150 there was also a Bottega Veneta hobo in yellow as well as some Jack Spade messengers. They have Prada, Mui Mui, Balenciaga, and Gucci shoes. Also there's a runway TJ Maxx not far from this Marshalls that I've seen designer shoes in stock.



I go to this Marshall's and T.j. Maxx as well, got my celine and givenchy bags from that T.J. Maxx!


----------



## Pao9

miah100 said:
			
		

> I go to this Marshall's and T.j. Maxx as well, got my celine and givenchy bags from that T.J. Maxx!



Which Celine? I heard someone found a mini luggage! I would love to find one!!!! If anyone sees one in Florida let me know!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Which Celine? I heard someone found a mini luggage! I would love to find one!!!! If anyone sees one in Florida let me know!!!!



I saw a celine mini luggage at one of the tkmaxx's that I go to but that was quite a while ago and it's long gone it was priced £499


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I saw a celine mini luggage at one of the tkmaxx's that I go to but that was quite a while ago and it's long gone it was priced £499



OMG!!!!!! What an amazing price!!!!!


----------



## miah100

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Which Celine? I heard someone found a mini luggage! I would love to find one!!!! If anyone sees one in Florida let me know!!!!



A couple Celine cabas bags and also a green box.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Hi ladies! Does anyone know what day Marshall's does markdowns?


----------



## sneezz

miah100 said:


> I go to this Marshall's and T.j. Maxx as well, got my celine and givenchy bags from that T.J. Maxx!



TJ Maxx in Greenvale right? I'm thinking of going tomorrow.


----------



## sneezz

LianaY said:


> Thank you Sneezz! Any other ones?



As far as LI, that's all I know of that are worth checking. The TJ Maxx in Carle Place has Michele and Gucci watches from time to time (no pun intended lol). I can't speak for the locations in the city though.


----------



## TravelBug

Hello fellow tPFers from the UK - is any of the TK Maxxes in London worth a visit?  I will be there for a short day or two and need to know if I should visit one of the few locations in the city of London?  I will be staying in the Mayfair/Knightsbridge area.  Thanks!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

TravelBug said:


> Hello fellow tPFers from the UK - is any of the TK Maxxes in London worth a visit?  I will be there for a short day or two and need to know if I should visit one of the few locations in the city of London?  I will be staying in the Mayfair/Knightsbridge area.  Thanks!



I am yet to find any high end items in TK Maxx anywhere in the UK. They generally just stock the more expensive end of the high street. 

I highly recommend having a look at Brick Lane in the vintage shops and at Camden Market as I know people who've found great bargains there.


----------



## jamamcg

TheDesignerGirl said:
			
		

> I am yet to find any high end items in TK Maxx anywhere in the UK. They generally just stock the more expensive end of the high street.
> 
> I highly recommend having a look at Brick Lane in the vintage shops and at Camden Market as I know people who've found great bargains there.



You are obviously looking in the wrong stores HAHA the one in Birmingham has the biggest designer section I have ever seen I got balenciaga linen trousers from there and I've seen lacroix McQueen Pucci   Valentino Calvin Klein Alberta ferreti lanvin dolce and gabbana jil sander prada roberto cavalli missoni Karl lagerfeld givenchy Chanel  the list goes on. Glasgow has two stores in the city centre but only one has the designer section you will occasionally find a gem in the other store but most of it is to be had at the big store. I've never seen the tkmaxx's in London so I wouldn't know where to look


----------



## saira1214

miah100 said:


> A couple Celine cabas bags and also a green box.


 So jealous you found a green box! I have been scouring for months in hopes to find one. Congrats!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

jamamcg said:


> You are obviously looking in the wrong stores HAHA the one in Birmingham has the biggest designer section I have ever seen I got balenciaga linen trousers from there and I've seen lacroix McQueen Pucci   Valentino Calvin Klein Alberta ferreti lanvin dolce and gabbana jil sander prada roberto cavalli missoni Karl lagerfeld givenchy Chanel  the list goes on. Glasgow has two stores in the city centre but only one has the designer section you will occasionally find a gem in the other store but most of it is to be had at the big store. I've never seen the tkmaxx's in London so I wouldn't know where to look



: oh my, that sounds fantastic. I never go to Birmingham, may need to take a trip there. I know they have the 'Gold Label' bit online, and there's some nice stuff on there which is pretty cheap, but all the clothing is in weird sizes. After some research, apparently the one in Newcastle has a Gold Label section, and I have a £40 gift card, so I'll see what I can find. Fingers crossed for some Valentino!


----------



## tannedsilk

TravelBug said:


> Hello fellow tPFers from the UK - is any of the TK Maxxes in London worth a visit?  I will be there for a short day or two and need to know if I should visit one of the few locations in the city of London?  I will be staying in the Mayfair/Knightsbridge area.  Thanks!



The one in the City of London, always has great stuff.  I took my friend there when I was visiting last summer - she works just around the corner - explained the different tags including the markdown system.  She goes a least once a week now and always leaves with something.  Last year I saw some Channel sunnies for gbp 80 and l'm still kicking myself for leaving them behind.  It's the one at Gracechurch St, there's also a  House of Frazer around the corner at King William St which is a really nice department store like Nordies.  

Happy shopping.

ETA: This store is located in the heart of the financial district - think Wall St, there will be plenty of premium brands to be found.


----------



## jamamcg

TheDesignerGirl said:


> : oh my, that sounds fantastic. I never go to Birmingham, may need to take a trip there. I know they have the 'Gold Label' bit online, and there's some nice stuff on there which is pretty cheap, but all the clothing is in weird sizes. After some research, apparently the one in Newcastle has a Gold Label section, and I have a £40 gift card, so I'll see what I can find. Fingers crossed for some Valentino!



Fingers crossed . the majority of valentino that ive seen are scarves, but i have seen quite a few pairs of shoes and some clothing, but most tkmaxx's have daily deliveries so stock changes so quickly


----------



## TravelBug

tannedsilk said:


> The one in the City of London, always has great stuff.  I took my friend there when I was visiting last summer - she works just around the corner - explained the different tags including the markdown system.  She goes a least once a week now and always leaves with something.  Last year I saw some Channel sunnies for gbp 80 and l'm still kicking myself for leaving them behind.  It's the one at Gracechurch St, there's also a  House of Frazer around the corner at King William St which is a really nice department store like Nordies.
> 
> Happy shopping.
> 
> ETA: This store is located in the heart of the financial district - think Wall St, there will be plenty of premium brands to be found.



Fantastic!  Thanks.  I will be working in the financial district so this is perfect!


----------



## sneezz

Hard to tell from the pic but saw:
-Fendi
-Chloe satchel
-Ferragamo SLGs
-MJ the single in hot pink $399.99
-MJ long zip wallet in yellow $299.99
-Burberry sunnies 
-Prada
-Shoes: Tod's, Fendi, Dior, can't remember what else lol.

Also spotted some Gucci watches and a Michele black deco with diamonds watch.


----------



## jamamcg

sneezz said:


> Hard to tell from the pic but saw:
> -Fendi
> -Chloe satchel
> -Ferragamo SLGs
> -MJ the single in hot pink $399.99
> -MJ long zip wallet in yellow $299.99
> -Burberry sunnies
> -Prada
> -Shoes: Tod's, Fendi, Dior, can't remember what else lol.
> 
> Also spotted some Gucci watches and a Michele black deco with diamonds watch.



are all the good brands always kept behind glass?????? as here they are just put on a table or mixed in with everything else


----------



## mona_danya

sneezz said:


> Hard to tell from the pic but saw:
> -Fendi
> -Chloe satchel
> -Ferragamo SLGs
> -MJ the single in hot pink $399.99
> -MJ long zip wallet in yellow $299.99
> -Burberry sunnies
> -Prada
> -Shoes: Tod's, Fendi, Dior, can't remember what else lol.
> 
> Also spotted some Gucci watches and a Michele black deco with diamonds watch.



Any idea how much the Fendi Sylvana was?


----------



## sneezz

jamamcg said:


> are all the good brands always kept behind glass?????? as here they are just put on a table or mixed in with everything else



The first time I saw designer handbags at this location they were on a table outside but there were bigger bags that time..I did also see a bunch of bags behind the jewelry counter as well. Idk what was in the mix though.



mona_danya said:


> Any idea how much the Fendi Sylvana was?



Sorry, no clue which bag that is or the price.


----------



## authenticplease

sneezz said:


> Sorry, no clue which bag that is or the price.


 
It is the navy blue flap next to the fendi leopard.....I wish my store would get one


----------



## sneezz

authenticplease said:


> It is the navy blue flap next to the fendi leopard.....I wish my store would get one



Oh...very pretty. Does TJ Maxx typically do charge send orders?


----------



## babycinnamon

sneezz said:
			
		

> Oh...very pretty. Does TJ Maxx typically do charge send orders?



Nope


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:


> Hard to tell from the pic but saw:
> -Fendi
> -Chloe satchel
> -Ferragamo SLGs
> -MJ the single in hot pink $399.99
> -MJ long zip wallet in yellow $299.99
> -Burberry sunnies
> -Prada
> -Shoes: Tod's, Fendi, Dior, can't remember what else lol.
> 
> Also spotted some Gucci watches and a Michele black deco with diamonds watch.



I see the Marc Jacobs Pendant bag up on the top shelf too - I think it's from F2010


----------



## joysyoggi

There is no runway department store in vegas at all. im so jealous of whoever got the 900 bal hahaha


----------



## tannedsilk

TravelBug said:


> Fantastic!  Thanks.  I will be working in the financial district so this is perfect!



Good for you.  London is such a great city, you will have a ball.


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Does anyone know if the high end Gold Label stuff in the UK is mixed in with the regular or in a separate section? I totally can't remember ever seeing a separate clothes section, and I hardly ever look at the bags, just so I can plan ahead for my visit 

Done a bit of saving up so hopefully I'll be able to treat myself. Definitely thinking clothes/shoes rather than bags.


----------



## jamamcg

TheDesignerGirl said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the high end Gold Label stuff in the UK is mixed in with the regular or in a separate section? I totally can't remember ever seeing a separate clothes section, and I hardly ever look at the bags, just so I can plan ahead for my visit
> 
> Done a bit of saving up so hopefully I'll be able to treat myself. Definitely thinking clothes/shoes rather than bags.



Most of the time it's in a separate section but sometimes it's mixed in just depends on the store


----------



## sourapril

Nice. Our Tjmaxx doesn't carry many designer's stuff.


----------



## DONUTELLA

Just bought a pair of Giuseppe Zannoti red snake print peeptoe heels at Marshalls for $139. It was at least the 2nd markdown on them.


----------



## mallb

Tj maxxHouston


----------



## SuziAck

I went to TJMAXX in GILLETTE NJ yesterday, the  first  "runway" I've been to.  I saw a blue RM bag, a black Treesje, 2 horrible mauve Coaches, and a bunch of Michael Kors.  In a locked glass cabinet, i saw a Tod's bag, but didn't recognize the others. They were all squished together.  I was impressed too, that this TJ Maxx had so many more bags altogether, double the other NJ stores I've been to.  I didn't buy anything though.  Hubby was so proud.


----------



## AshJs3

Saw a couple of Gucci's and at least 1 Fendi at my little old TJ Maxx here in Arkansas. It was not a runway store and they were in the jewelry case. The Gucci's were medium size duffel type bags and the Fendi is the same one from the picture above. I wasn't a fan of any of them, but I was excited to see SOMETHING!


----------



## indi3r4

sneezz said:


> Hard to tell from the pic but saw:
> -Fendi
> -Chloe satchel
> -Ferragamo SLGs
> -MJ the single in hot pink $399.99
> -MJ long zip wallet in yellow $299.99
> -Burberry sunnies
> -Prada
> -Shoes: Tod's, Fendi, Dior, can't remember what else lol.
> 
> Also spotted some Gucci watches and a Michele black deco with diamonds watch.




did you see any Michael Kors bag, L? I'm looking for the rock and roll hamilton.


----------



## sneezz

indi3r4 said:


> did you see any Michael Kors bag, L? I'm looking for the rock and roll hamilton.



Indi, I didn't look at the purses in the regular section tbh. The Mk bags if they had any would've probably been there. I'll keep an eye out for ya!


----------



## alexandram

SuziAck said:


> I went to TJMAXX in GILLETTE NJ yesterday, the  first  "runway" I've been to.  I saw a blue RM bag, a black Treesje, 2 horrible mauve Coaches, and a bunch of Michael Kors.  In a locked glass cabinet, i saw a Tod's bag, but didn't recognize the others. They were all squished together.  I was impressed too, that this TJ Maxx had so many more bags altogether, double the other NJ stores I've been to.  I didn't buy anything though.  Hubby was so proud.





I've scored @ this TJ Maxx! A Dior bag, Prada flats, McQueen dress. And the last time I was there saw a gorgeous emerald Gucci bag, Lanvin Amalia and Jimmy Choo Ramona.


----------



## jamamcg

alexandram said:


> I've scored @ this TJ Maxx! A Dior bag, Prada flats, *McQueen dress*. And the last time I was there saw a gorgeous emerald Gucci bag, Lanvin Amalia and Jimmy Choo Ramona.



 is it Alexander McQueen, or McQ? what does it look like? how much was it?
post a picture please


----------



## Pao9

mallb said:
			
		

> Tj maxxHouston



Wow! How much?


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> I see the Marc Jacobs Pendant bag up on the top shelf too - I think it's from F2010



Was it? I'm so out of touch with MJ lately!


----------



## KimmyAnne

indi3r4 said:


> did you see any Michael Kors bag, L? I'm looking for the rock and roll hamilton.



My TJ's had a red R&R Hamilton.  I left without it.... I really want a black one because I like the gunmetal hardware.


----------



## alexandram

jamamcg said:


> is it Alexander McQueen, or McQ? what does it look like? how much was it?
> post a picture please



I dont have a pic, sorry. I am in the process of moving and "nice" dresses are still stored away. However, it is Alexander McQueen and was on clearance for approximately $350. It is black stretchy silk; quite classic cut but fitted to the body, short sleeves, V neck.


----------



## abigaiI

I just scored a Kate Spade Little Kennedy bag in gray for $180, 2 printed scarves from Cynthia Rowley $17 each, and House of Harlow sunglasses for $7.


----------



## authenticplease

Congrats on your finds Abigail! I tried on some HOH sunnies that I realy liked but they were all $69.99 so I passed. Great find


----------



## jamamcg

Just found loads of celine sunglasses for £49.99


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

abigaiI said:


> I just scored a Kate Spade Little Kennedy bag in gray for $180, 2 printed scarves from Cynthia Rowley $17 each, and *House of Harlow sunglasses for $7.*





$7?! oh my god. I need some. Whyyy is House of Harlow so expensive in the UK, I need someone to buy some of these and send them to me haha


----------



## lolas

New to this thread but since I've been loving TJs & Marshall's lately I had to post. 
I'm I the Central Florida area & we don't get much but I did score some Juicy Couture "The Legends" sunnies for $29 ( I had just eyed them online for around $100,on sale) so super excited about those. Last week I picked up a Kate Spade large hot pink Harmony tote($295)for $119 plus an Xtra 10% off for a small ink mark (came right off with resolve).

No case with the sunnies,and the tote didn't have the baby mat...
No biggy sine I'm wanting it as a beach/summer tote will post pics in a bit.


----------



## OMG3kids

Welcome!!!!


----------



## lolas

^^thank you!


----------



## thundercloud

AshJs3 said:


> Is there a really good TJs/Marshalls in the Anaheim area? I'll be there in June and we already plan on hitting the outlets at Orange for the holy trifecta of outlet stores (S.aks, N.eimans, and N.ordstrom) but if there is a good TJ Maxx or Marshalls near there I'd like to hit that too!


the block of orange (now being re-named/marketed as outlets of orange) could be hit or miss. i don't know if the off fifth is done renovating, but the last time i was there in late feb, over half of the store was closed due to remodeling, so there wasn't as much inventory. also, not all NRs are that great, since we have so many in socal. they keep opening them so there's only so many "good" ones. the NMLC isn't bad.

i would HIGHLY recommend going to metro pointe in costa mesa (next to south coast plaza) if you have time. it's less than 20 min away from anaheim (all areas of anaheim), and i think more worthwhile. they have the best NR around IMO, as well as large DSW, marshall's and loehmann's in 1 shopping center. not to mention it's across the street from south coast plaza, if you want to do full retail shopping.
http://www.metropointe.com/


----------



## indi3r4

sneezz said:


> Indi, I didn't look at the purses in the regular section tbh. The Mk bags if they had any would've probably been there. I'll keep an eye out for ya!



Thank you girl! 



KimmyAnne said:


> My TJ's had a red R&R Hamilton.  I left without it.... I really want a black one because I like the gunmetal hardware.



The black one with gunmetal HW is my first choice and red is close second. They should change their charge send policy!


----------



## AshJs3

thundercloud said:


> the block of orange (now being re-named/marketed as outlets of orange) could be hit or miss. i don't know if the off fifth is done renovating, but the last time i was there in late feb, over half of the store was closed due to remodeling, so there wasn't as much inventory. also, not all NRs are that great, since we have so many in socal. they keep opening them so there's only so many "good" ones. the NMLC isn't bad.
> 
> i would HIGHLY recommend going to metro pointe in costa mesa (next to south coast plaza) if you have time. it's less than 20 min away from anaheim (all areas of anaheim), and i think more worthwhile. they have the best NR around IMO, as well as large DSW, marshall's and loehmann's in 1 shopping center. not to mention it's across the street from south coast plaza, if you want to do full retail shopping.
> http://www.metropointe.com/


Thanks! I will check out Costa Mesa as well!


----------



## TheDesignerGirl

Was really unimpressed by Newcastle. The shop was tiny and was undergoing renovation. I didn't find any gems and ended up coming away with nothing. I searched through the bags and found a lot of Fioretti and Osprey. There didn't seem to be a 'Gold Label' section at all. In the shoes, there were lovely Jessica Simpson heels. There were nice Ralph Lauren ones for £49.99 and some Michael Kors grey suede wedges for £30 (which I would have got had they not been wedges).


----------



## jamamcg

TheDesignerGirl said:
			
		

> Was really unimpressed by Newcastle. The shop was tiny and was undergoing renovation. I didn't find any gems and ended up coming away with nothing. I searched through the bags and found a lot of Fioretti and Osprey. There didn't seem to be a 'Gold Label' section at all. In the shoes, there were lovely Jessica Simpson heels. There were nice Ralph Lauren ones for £49.99 and some Michael Kors grey suede wedges for £30 (which I would have got had they not been wedges).



At the big Glasgow store I spotted Dolce and Gabbana shoes and a pair of Lorenzi shoes. At the small store they had millions of DVF, Celine, Versace, CK and Marc by Marc Jacobs sunglasses. I decided to jump on it and I bought a pair of Celine sunglasses. In clothing I spotted John Galliano news print jumpers for £99.99. Valentino tuxedo trousers original price £440 tkmaxx price £640 how does that make sense and also saw some nice liberty t shirts


----------



## thundercloud

AshJs3 said:


> Thanks! I will check out Costa Mesa as well!


you're welcome! i LOOOOOVE that NR. things turn over super quickly, but they have a TON of designer stuff.


----------



## jamamcg

Here's my new sunnies sorry the photo is so bad. They are shaped a bit like raybans


----------



## saira1214

jamamcg said:


> Here's my new sunnies sorry the photo is so bad. They are shaped a bit like raybans


 It looks like you found yourself some large Audreys! Do they say 1755 on the inside arm? Congrats! I found a pair recently but they were white. I really wanted to find a black or tortise pair.


----------



## jamamcg

saira1214 said:
			
		

> It looks like you found yourself some large Audreys! Do they say 1755 on the inside arm? Congrats! I found a pair recently but they were white. I really wanted to find a black or tortise pair.



No they say 1732 inside do you know the style name for these. They had a pair of small Audreys (i think) in what I would say is horn but definitely not tortoise


----------



## iluvmybags

jamamcg said:


> Here's my new sunnies sorry the photo is so bad. They are shaped a bit like raybans


  Wow!!  So jelly right now!!


----------



## miah100

Got my amazing silk Balmain Tuxedo blazer from my local runway store. I screamed when I saw it lol


----------



## miah100

Sorry about the lat bad quality photo, this one is better!


----------



## Tarhls

miah100 said:


> Sorry about the lat bad quality photo, this one is better!


 
WOW the jacket is amazing.... great find!


----------



## jamamcg

miah100 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the lat bad quality photo, this one is better!



It's lovely  congratulations.  I found a Balmain leather jacket in tkmaxx and it was priced at £99 and I didn't buy it


----------



## SohoChic

Wow how much was that Balmain jacket ?


----------



## Pao9

miah100 said:
			
		

> Sorry about the lat bad quality photo, this one is better!



Love it!!!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

miah100 said:


> Sorry about the lat bad quality photo, this one is better!



Amazing! Do you mind me asking how much it cost?


----------



## miah100

HermesNewbie said:
			
		

> Amazing! Do you mind me asking how much it cost?



It's was a red tag on clearance for $599! I just couldn't pass it up! Balmain blazers run from $2000 to $4000!


----------



## alouette

Whoa, I'm in awe of everyone's finds!!!!!  I'm shocked when there's a Kate Spade bag at my local stores.


----------



## icequeen83

miah100 said:


> Sorry about the lat bad quality photo, this one is better!



Sweet jacket! Congrats on the find


----------



## xsophiag

miah100 said:


> Got my amazing silk Balmain Tuxedo blazer from my local runway store. I screamed when I saw it lol



absolutely lovely! i would have also screamed if i saw that loll


----------



## ilovenakedjuice

THIS IS SIMPLY INCREDIBLE! Must go rummage through my local TJ Maxx store and see if I can find something amazing...


----------



## sneezz

I saw a Fendi wristlet today for $250 at the Manhasset, NY Marshall's today.  They also had some Givenchy bags.


----------



## berlander

I visit my local Tj maxx once a week, you never know what you will find. I also hit Marshalls every now and then


----------



## BOBAErose

Love, love LOVE TJ MAXX Runway!!!
I am an American living in live in Europe & UAE... I sorely miss this kind of shopping  NOTHING COMPARES OVER HERE!!!
I've purchased so many great items for my home decor, closet & of course Handbags! I have seen at my S.FL Runway Maxx a lot of Gucci, Prada etc... 
I typically like to stick with mid-ranged designers when i buy purses from said stores, priced below $200 usd, Like these two i currently own:
Cynthia Rowley Tote & Michael Kors Satchel


----------



## OMG3kids

I love that tote!! And nice find on the MK.


----------



## iluvmybags

Seems kinda slow lately as far as new arrivals go.  The month is almost over & I know I haven't seem anything new recently (as far as big ticket/designer things go - I did find a Michael Kors Rock-n-Roll Hamilton & a pair of MbyMJ nude pumps for $40!). Has anyone seen anything new & exciting in their stores recently?


----------



## Jen123

My store has been terrible with handbags in the past couple months. Same fendis have been sitting there for ages


----------



## joysyoggi

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Seems kinda slow lately as far as new arrivals go.  The month is almost over & I know I haven't seem anything new recently (as far as big ticket/designer things go - I did find a Michael Kors Rock-n-Roll Hamilton & a pair of MbyMJ nude pumps for $40!). Has anyone seen anything new & exciting in their stores recently?



How much does the Hamilton go for?


----------



## Chineka

I bought this calphalon cast iron frying pan for $20 at TJ Maxx. I love this store 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## iluvmybags

joysyoggi said:
			
		

> How much does the Hamilton go for?



It was $300 (originally $500)


----------



## joysyoggi

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> It was $300 (originally $500)



Woahh.. $500!! Too pricy for Michael kors IMO


----------



## Sinarta

There has not been anything exciting in my local TJMaxx since those Fendi handbags were there. I guess they are just testing these brands with the regular stores.


----------



## AshJs3

My store has a lot of sunglasses. Fendi, Dolce & Gabanna, Burberry, and Juicy. I'm just not a sunglasses person though.


----------



## iluvmybags

joysyoggi said:


> Woahh.. $500!! Too pricy for Michael kors IMO


$500 is the MK price -- $300 was the TJMaxx price
MK bags generally retail for $400-500, depending on the size & materials
Considering the size of this bag, the quality of the leather and the details, I think $500 is more than a fair price -- I've seen similar bags from other designers sell for far more than that!


----------



## OMG3kids

iluvmybags said:


> $500 is the MK price -- $300 was the TJMaxx price
> MK bags generally retail for $400-500, depending on the size & materials
> Considering the size of this bag, the quality of the leather and the details, I think $500 is more than a fair price -- I've seen similar bags from other designers sell for far more than that!



Yep!  $200 off is good!


----------



## wungdot

TJ Maxx and Marshalls Finds Indianapolis, Minneapolis and St. Louis
Frye Blair Leather Hobo ($489.) for $199.
Coach pink leather crossbody ($129) for $59.
Lots of Lucky canvas print and suede hobo bags ($159) for $69.
"Hermes" color Orange leather ipad case with shoulder strap ($399.) for $29.99 on yellow tag 3rd markdown
Also spotted Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Juicy Couture, Dooney and Burke, Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, Fossil, Tumi and Cole Haan bags


----------



## PurseXaXholic

wungdot said:


> TJ Maxx and Marshalls Finds Indianapolis, Minneapolis and St. Louis
> Frye Blair Leather Hobo ($489.) for $199.
> Coach pink leather crossbody ($129) for $59.
> Lots of Lucky canvas print and suede hobo bags ($159) for $69.
> *"Hermes" color Orange leather ipad case with shoulder strap ($399.) for $29.99 on yellow tag 3rd markdown*
> Also spotted Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Juicy Couture, Dooney and Burke, Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, Fossil, Tumi and Cole Haan bags



I do not believe this. Sorry, Hermes wouldn't be there.


----------



## joysyoggi

PurseXaXholic said:
			
		

> I do not believe this. Sorry, Hermes wouldn't be there.



I think she meant the "orange" color is the same as the one from Hermes


----------



## OMG3kids

I think she meant the color too.


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Ahhhh I see now! My apologies! :girlwhack:


----------



## OMG3kids

LOL. I had to read it twice too.  But geez what a find that would've been!!


----------



## joysyoggi

OMG3kids said:
			
		

> LOL. I had to read it twice too.  But geez what a find that would've been!!



I wonder what brand it is tho. $399 for an iPad case is steep.

There re actually a couple "Celine" style bags in my local off 5th. I was like "wow Saks sells knock offs? Lol"


----------



## Clioe

Wow, i havent seen any real high end stuff at the Marshalls & tj Maxx here in Tucson. Maybe Kate spade sometimes & dkny.


----------



## katran26

I used to see a regular supply of marc jacobs, escada, etc. at my tj maxx, but lately, it's been slim pickings...


----------



## iluvmybags

At TJMaxx, OakBrook, IL 

these Fendi shoes, size 38 are on clearance for $289

The black Jimmy Choo's are a 37.5 & are clearance priced @ $149


----------



## iluvmybags

Nude Moschino, size 38, $300
Black Fendi, size 37.5 $400
Canvas Fendi, size 38 $300


----------



## iluvmybags

They also had these gorgeous Rebecca Minkoff pumps - I think they were a 37 or 37.5 & were $80

The Gucci slides were a 38 & I believe they were around $200

Not much as far as bags go other than this Givenchy Small Boston for $650


----------



## iluvmybags

I bought myself the same Jimmy Choo's that were clearanced in black, but these were still regular price ($199) (please excuse my ugly feet! I haven't had my springtime pedicure yet!)

And these LAMB shoes which are incredibly soft! They were $129 & they had several pairs in other sizes


----------



## margcl

Fendi sunglasses from Marshalls for 65!


----------



## margcl




----------



## margcl

Sorry guys, messed up on uploading pics the first post


----------



## xsophiag

mfc103 said:


> http://i46.tinypic.com/25jbl0o.jpg
> 
> Sorry guys, messed up on uploading pics the first post



Great Find!! Which Marshalls?


----------



## margcl

xsophiag said:


> Great Find!! Which Marshalls?



Thanks! I found them at the Marshalls across the street from the Houston Galleria. I've seen the same in black at the Marshall's in Erie, PA also!


----------



## jamamcg

Found some goodies today(didn't buy anything and apologies for the rubbish photos I always start shaking when trying to take a photo)  dolce and gabbana purple and silver sequin heels. Dolce and gabbana green leopard sandals. Pucci clutch( in clearance). Small Celine bag. Marc Jacobs bag. And I also saw in clothing a lot of prada McQ pucci Calvin Klein Albertta ferretti and moschino


----------



## iluvmybags

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Found some goodies today(didn't buy anything and apologies for the rubbish photos I always start shaking when trying to take a photo)  dolce and gabbana purple and silver sequin heels. Dolce and gabbana green leopard sandals. Pucci clutch( in clearance). Small Celine bag. Marc Jacobs bag. And I also saw in clothing a lot of prada McQ pucci Calvin Klein Albertta ferretti and moschino



Wow! I can't believe they had a MJ Wellington! Do you by any chance remember the price?


----------



## jamamcg

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Wow! I can't believe they had a MJ Wellington! Do you by any chance remember the price?



I think it was priced at £599


----------



## iluvmybags

jamamcg said:


> I think it was priced at £599



That's a pretty good price!  That's around 40% off!


----------



## jamamcg

Spotted some Balenciaga tops today for £99 will load a photo later it's not working at the moment


----------



## jamamcg

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Spotted some Balenciaga tops today for £99 will load a photo later it's not working at the moment



Balenciaga top


----------



## sparksfly

I just got a pair of J Brand cropped jeans for $10 at Marshalls. I went online and checked the retail and they retail for like $150.

I couldn't take a picture but they are these: http://www.designer-jeans.eu/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/J-Brand-Gigi-Crop-Flared-Jeans.jpg

Any of you girls from Massachusetts, what's the one you've found to have the best designer stock?


----------



## Miss Maryland

Marshall's at Beltway Plaza, Greenbelt, MD...which is generally crappy

A gold metallic Jimmy Choo satchel 
2 Prada satchels, one camel and one dark brown
Stella McCartney gunmetal clutch
Bottega Veneta hobo, dark brown

this was Friday after work. All were around $1100 except the Stella McCartney, which was $600


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx in Countryside IL 
Had a couple of new bags --
a Fendi ($999)
Givenchy Antigona (gorgeous blue!) ($1599)
Prada ($1099)
Another black Prada w/chain straps (sorry, no pic) which was $1599

And either someone returned or cancelled a layaway because the Lanvin Amalia Tote in Wine was back ($1099) as was the Celine Bi-Color Cabas in Khaki & Black ($799)

They still have the YSL Y Satchel ($799)
Two colorblock Fendi bags ($1999)
and several Prada bags that they've had for a while now


----------



## iluvmybags

These are some of the bags they still have - these have all been posted before


----------



## asianjade

Love the Givenchy 



iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx in Countryside IL
> Had a couple of new bags --
> a Fendi ($999)
> Givenchy Antigona (gorgeous blue!) ($1599)
> Prada ($1099)
> Another black Prada w/chain straps (sorry, no pic) which was $1599
> 
> And either someone returned or cancelled a layaway because the Lanvin Amalia Tote in Wine was back ($1099) as was the Celine Bi-Color Cabas in Khaki & Black ($799)
> 
> They still have the YSL Y Satchel ($799)
> Two colorblock Fendi bags ($1999)
> and several Prada bags that they've had for a while now


----------



## feudingfaeries

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx in Countryside IL



ugh why can't my TJ be this good. Is this a runway location?


----------



## jamamcg

iluvmybags said:


> These are some of the bags they still have - these have all been posted before



ooft security looks very tight on those bags (large steel cables)


----------



## iluvmybags

jamamcg said:


> ooft security looks very tight on those bags (large steel cables)



 they keep all the Runway bags locked, and you have to find a SA to unlock them if you really want to look and/or try one on.  And if you decide to buy one, they won't let you walk around the store with it - they'll take it up front until you're ready to check out.  That's why I was so surprised a while back when some of the "better" designer bags were hanging in the front of the store with all the other handbags - Jimmy Choo, BV, Prada - even that Lanvin & Celine, when I first saw them, were hanging in the front of the store unlocked!

There was also a Black Stella McCartney Bag (the one with the chain straps & trim) that wasn't in the Runway section yesterday - it was up in the front w/all the other black handbags (I think the price was $799)


----------



## scoobiesmomma

OMG that Antigona!!!! I can't believe Tj's has this! My TJ Maxx must be one of the lamest out there. 



iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx in Countryside IL
> Had a couple of new bags --
> a Fendi ($999)
> Givenchy Antigona (gorgeous blue!) ($1599)
> Prada ($1099)
> Another black Prada w/chain straps (sorry, no pic) which was $1599
> 
> And either someone returned or cancelled a layaway because the Lanvin Amalia Tote in Wine was back ($1099) as was the Celine Bi-Color Cabas in Khaki & Black ($799)
> 
> They still have the YSL Y Satchel ($799)
> Two colorblock Fendi bags ($1999)
> and several Prada bags that they've had for a while now


----------



## sparksfly

iluvmybags said:


> These are some of the bags they still have - these have all been posted before



The last bag[Prada] is so gorgeous.


----------



## mallb

Celine! Found at tj Maxx Houston. West grey! The price was 1399


X


----------



## alice87

iluvmybags said:


> These are some of the bags they still have - these have all been posted before



OMG, our TJMAXX in WA carry Michael Kors at best, so envy!


----------



## Pao9

mallb said:


> Celine! Found at tj Maxx Houston. West grey! The price was 1399
> 
> 
> http://adammnevee.wordpress.com/ check out my blog too!



OMGGGGGG I swear if I see that bag I would buy it, if I was driving distance away I would go get that bag!!!!! I hope it shows up in south florida!!!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

mallb said:


> Celine! Found at tj Maxx Houston. West grey! The price was 1399
> 
> 
> http://adammnevee.wordpress.com/ check out my blog too!



I DIE! I keep hoping to find one of these at our store - 
Fingers crossed!!


----------



## authenticplease

Me too!  What a fabulous find...I feel inspired to run by my runway TJM during lunch now!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Wow this thread is amazing.  I can't believe the stuff that everyone is finding!  Congrats to everyone on your great scores!


----------



## alouette

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx in Countryside IL
> Had a couple of new bags --
> a Fendi ($999)
> Givenchy Antigona (gorgeous blue!) ($1599)
> Prada ($1099)
> Another black Prada w/chain straps (sorry, no pic) which was $1599
> 
> And either someone returned or cancelled a layaway because the Lanvin Amalia Tote in Wine was back ($1099) as was the Celine Bi-Color Cabas in Khaki & Black ($799)
> 
> They still have the YSL Y Satchel ($799)
> Two colorblock Fendi bags ($1999)
> and several Prada bags that they've had for a while now




I'm DYING over that Antigona and black Prada satchel!  Maybe it's a good thing that my local stores isn't a runway store.  I'd be in serious trouble.


----------



## saira1214

mallb said:


> Celine! Found at tj Maxx Houston. West grey! The price was 1399
> 
> 
> http://adammnevee.wordpress.com/ check out my blog too!


 Wow! What a score and at such a fabulous price!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## mainguyen504

mallb said:


> Celine! Found at tj Maxx Houston. West grey! The price was 1399
> 
> 
> http://adammnevee.wordpress.com/ check out my blog too!



omg! which tj maxx location in houston??


----------



## jamamcg

saira1214 said:


> Wow! What a score and at such a fabulous price!!! Congratulations!!



i dont know a lot about bags and their prices but is that a good deal, price still seems very high


----------



## saira1214

jamamcg said:


> i dont know a lot about bags and their prices but is that a good deal, price still seems very high


 Celine has had a bunch of price increases in a short period of time.  That bag retails close to ~$3,000.00 now.


----------



## scoobiesmomma

alouette said:


> I'm DYING over that Antigona and black Prada satchel!  Maybe it's a good thing that my local stores isn't a runway store.  I'd be in serious trouble.



 My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## jamamcg

saira1214 said:


> Celine has had a bunch of price increases in a short period of time.  That bag retails close to ~$3,000.00 now.



JEEZE mabe i should have of gone for the one i saw for £499 ($800)


----------



## iluvmybags

jamamcg said:


> JEEZE mabe i should have of gone for the one i saw for £499 ($800)



That sounds like the Cabas - there's one at our store right now too - those retail for more like $1200.  That style on the previous page (the mini luggage) currently retails for $2400 (altho a year ago, they were more around $1700!), so yea -$1399 is a steal!  You can't buy a used one on eBay for $1399!


----------



## mallb

Jimmy choo clutch! 400 If I can remember correctly


----------



## jamamcg

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> That sounds like the Cabas - there's one at our store right now too - those retail for more like $1200.  That style on the previous page (the mini luggage) currently retails for $2400 (altho a year ago, they were more around $1700!), so yea -$1399 is a steal!  You can't buy a used one on eBay for $1399!



The one that I saw was the exact same but in black and White. I don't like it when companies push up their  prices


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

jamamcg said:


> The one that I saw was the exact same but in black and White. I don't like it when companies push up their prices


 
$800 was a good price!! My philosophy is when in doubt, buy, you can always return if you find that it's not such a great deal!


----------



## merrydish

Totally agree!


----------



## saira1214

jamamcg said:


> The one that I saw was the exact same but in black and White. I don't like it when companies push up their prices


 Was it leather or canvas? That may account for the price difference.


----------



## joysyoggi

I m so envy of everyone who lives in a drivable distance around a runway shop. The best tj max/marshalls in my area carry only Kate spade (more expensive than getting it from official website/outlet) and occasionally RM (not cheap either)


----------



## authenticplease

All of these are new arrivals at the TJM store at Merchants Walk in East Cobb.


----------



## authenticplease

And these were marked down....gorgeous Celine jacket down to $169 from $299 but no Nano,Micro or Mini:{

And this white patent Fendi tote for $539 down from $899


----------



## joysyoggi

authenticplease said:
			
		

> All of these are new arrivals at the TJM store at Merchants Walk in East Cobb.



The fendi is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## jamamcg

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Was it leather or canvas? That may account for the price difference.



It was leather ( didn't know that some were canvas)


----------



## saira1214

jamamcg said:


> It was leather ( didn't know that some were canvas)


 You should have grabbed it!


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> That sounds like the Cabas - there's one at our store right now too - those retail for more like $1200.  That style on the previous page (the mini luggage) currently retails for $2400 (altho a year ago, they were more around $1700!), so yea -$1399 is a steal!  You can't buy a used one on eBay for $1399!



Last month I saw the price of the mini luggage at $2600 so if I see it for $1399 I'm grabbing it!!!


----------



## Pao9

Got this for $160 at TJ!


----------



## miah100

authenticplease said:
			
		

> All of these are new arrivals at the TJM store at Merchants Walk in East Cobb.



Omg, the Fendi boston in the first pic is gorgeous! Could you guess about what size it was?


----------



## joysyoggi

miah100 said:
			
		

> Omg, the Fendi boston in the first pic is gorgeous! Could you guess about what size it was?



It looks like it's the size of a speedy 30


----------



## Kansashalo

The eastside TJs in Wichita,KS has 3 Fendi bags!!!!!!! This is the first time in all 10 years Ive been here that Ive seen a runway designer there!!!


----------



## sparksfly

How do you know if your TJ Maxx in a runway one?


----------



## Kansashalo

sparksfly said:


> How do you know if your TJ Maxx in a runway one?



Go to http://www.tjmaxx.com/ and check out their store locator.  There is an option to search for runway stores.


----------



## tobefetching

sparksfly said:
			
		

> How do you know if your TJ Maxx in a runway one?



Runway department items have a purple tag instead of the usually white or blue price tags. If your store has a runway department, you'll know it. It's one section stocked with high end items (bags, coats, shoes, etc) that aren't within their regular departments (ie, Prada shoes aren't mixed in with Croc shoes).


----------



## porpentine

omg you lucky thing!!1  





mallb said:


> Celine! Found at tj Maxx Houston. West grey! The price was 1399
> 
> 
> X


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

tobefetching said:


> Runway department items have a purple tag instead of the usually white or blue price tags. If your store has a runway department, you'll know it. It's one section stocked with high end items (bags, coats, shoes, etc) that aren't within their regular departments (ie, *Prada shoes aren't mixed in with Croc shoes*).


 
Our store the shoes are mixed on the same rack, but the clothing is in separate area, once they get reduced twice, they go in regular sales rack.


----------



## alexandram

porpentine said:


> omg you lucky thing!!1



lucky!!!! Congrats.


----------



## iluvmybags

Lots of GREAT bags at the Countryside, IL. location!

Gorgeous BV tote in taupe, $2999
BV large Veneta,  brown $1499
BV Black Shoulder $1799
Balenciaga Grey Tote $999
Givenchy Pandora black $1299
Givenchy Large Nightingale, blue $1199


----------



## sparksfly

tobefetching said:


> Runway department items have a purple tag instead of the usually white or blue price tags. If your store has a runway department, you'll know it. It's one section stocked with high end items (bags, coats, shoes, etc) that aren't within their regular departments (ie, Prada shoes aren't mixed in with Croc shoes).



Thank you. There's no actual runway TJ Maxx close enough to me, but some items at my store have a purple tag.


----------



## iluvmybags

More --
Jimmy Choose Croc Embossed Satchel, orange $999
Jimmy Choose Black Satchel $799
Fendi White $1299
Fendi Red $1999
These Fendi signature totes (didn't check the prices)


----------



## iluvmybags

Various Fendi totes -
Green Leather $699
Blue Canvas $549
Red "lips" $329 (no pic, sorry!)

They also still have the YSL Y Satchel in blue & the blue Givenchy Antigona!


----------



## miah100

iluvmybags said:


> Lots of GREAT bags at the Countryside, IL. location!
> 
> Gorgeous BV tote in taupe, $2999
> BV large Veneta,  brown $1499
> BV Black Shoulder $1799
> Balenciaga Grey Tote $999
> Givenchy Pandora black $1299
> Givenchy Large Nightingale, blue $1199



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I THOUGH I WAS OVER BAL, BUT THAT BAG HAS REKINDLED MY LOVE! I NEED IT, ITS GORGEOUS!


----------



## joysyoggi

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Various Fendi totes -
> Green Leather $699
> Blue Canvas $549
> Red "lips" $329 (no pic, sorry!)
> 
> They also still have the YSL Y Satchel in blue & the blue Givenchy Antigona!



I want the blue canvas one. Do u think they do shipping? Lol


----------



## tinad2004

Pao9 said:


> View attachment 1703917
> 
> 
> Got this for $160 at TJ!



wow those are the ones i have been looking for about a year! what a great purchase! where there other sizes/pairs?


----------



## Pao9

tinad2004 said:
			
		

> wow those are the ones i have been looking for about a year! what a great purchase! where there other sizes/pairs?



Yup size 41 in boca raton!


----------



## tinad2004

Pao9 said:


> Yup size 41 in boca raton!



ahhhhhhh i wish i was that size right now haha!


----------



## saira1214

Great finds everyone!!


----------



## iluvmybags

joysyoggi said:


> I want the blue canvas one. Do u think they do shipping? Lol



Unfortunately, TJMaxx stores don't do charge sends (shipping) or transfers to other stores. Do you know anyone in the Chicago area that could buy it for you & ship it to you?


----------



## alexandram

tobefetching said:


> Runway department items have a purple tag instead of the usually white or blue price tags. If your store has a runway department, you'll know it. It's one section stocked with high end items (bags, coats, shoes, etc) that aren't within their regular departments (ie, Prada shoes aren't mixed in with Croc shoes).




My TJ store in PR is not a runway store. However, I've come accross two purple tags (pucci & see by chloe) mixed in the regular merchandise.


----------



## saira1214

Just stopped at my local TJs (not runway) and saw a couple of Fendi canvas bags, a lot of MK, a Kate Spade bag and a YSL Muse white patent.  Unfortunately, no Celine.   BTW- Fendi seems to be of abundance in these stores. I wonder what is up with that?


----------



## tobefetching

alexandram said:


> My TJ store in PR is not a runway store. However, I've come accross two purple tags (pucci & see by chloe) mixed in the regular merchandise.


 
Yes, when a TJs isn't a Runway store then occasionally a purple tag item will end up in the regular department. They usually come from returns, special events at that location or the bargain Gods were smiling on that location when the truck got packed for delivery.  I used to work at the Flagship TJ Maxx next to their corporate building in MA... I helped roll out the "purple tag department" when it was a new idea and only in that one (Framingham) location.


----------



## OMG3kids

Yes, I see purple tag items (in a locked corner of the jewelry case) occasionally. I can never afford to buy them, but it's exciting!!


----------



## OMG3kids

tobefetching said:
			
		

> Yes, when a TJs isn't a Runway store then occasionally a purple tag item will end up in the regular department. They usually come from returns, special events at that location or the bargain Gods were smiling on that location when the truck got packed for delivery.  I used to work at the Flagship TJ Maxx next to their corporate building in MA... I helped roll out the "purple tag department" when it was a new idea and only in that one (Framingham) location.



How exciting!!!


----------



## Skye00

TJX Oakbrook got a couple of new Fendi bags and a gold Chloe wallet for $250.


----------



## alouette

iluvmybags said:


> Lots of GREAT bags at the Countryside, IL. location!
> 
> Gorgeous BV tote in taupe, $2999
> BV large Veneta,  brown $1499
> BV Black Shoulder $1799
> Balenciaga Grey Tote $999
> Givenchy Pandora black $1299
> Givenchy Large Nightingale, blue $1199



OH....MY.....GOSH.....

I want to move!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Are these particular TJM stores located in affluent areas or just near metro locations?

I think I'm literally getting nauesous of all these fabulous bags hanging inside these stores!  BUT....I keep telling myself this is a good thing that I'm far away.  Doesn't help the pangs of jealousy.  I went to my TJM today our of curiosity...what did I see?  Michael Kors and Lauren by Ralph Lauren.  SMH


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx OakBrook, IL.

Balenciaga grey Messenger $999
YSL red Muse $1299
Tods black satchel $899
Christian Louboutin, size 36 $499

They had a Celine bag that I put on layaway but I think I'm gonna cancel it ($1099)


----------



## iluvmybags

alouette said:


> OH....MY.....GOSH.....
> 
> I want to move!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Are these particular TJM stores located in affluent areas or just near metro locations?
> 
> I think I'm literally getting nauesous of all these fabulous bags hanging inside these stores!  BUT....I keep telling myself this is a good thing that I'm far away.  Doesn't help the pangs of jealousy.  I went to my TJM today our of curiosity...what did I see?  Michael Kors and Lauren by Ralph Lauren.  SMH


No, Countryside isn't an affluent or upscale neighborhood. It's pretty much middle class and could be Anywhere USA (when I put a $2k bag on layaway, the woman standing next to me in line was admiring the bag, until she looked at the tag, to which she exclaimed, "How much? Girl, what's your husband do that you can afford a $2,000 bag?" I kid you not!) OakBrook is actually more affluent, and it's less than a mile away from OakBrook mall where there's a Nordstroms, Neimans, Louis Vuitton, etc, but they don't get half as much as Countryside does!


----------



## Kansashalo

Crap I TOTALLY forgot they do layaway at TJM


----------



## OMG3kids

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> Crap I TOTALLY forgot they do layaway at TJM



Aaack!! This is dangerous information!!


----------



## iluvmybags

What do you guys think of these sunnies?
They're Stella McCartney - $29.99!
(they had a pair of Fendi sunnies I sorta liked, but they were $80 & I didn't "$80 love them"!)


----------



## mdmd

Marshalls off Michigan Ave., downtown Chicago. The black Celine is marked down to $499, if I remember correctly.


----------



## xsophiag

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx OakBrook, IL.
> 
> Balenciaga grey Messenger $999
> YSL red Muse $1299
> Tods black satchel $899
> Christian Louboutin, size 36 $499
> 
> They had a Celine bag that I put on layaway but I think I'm gonna cancel it ($1099)



your pictures are always such a big tease for me


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> TJMaxx OakBrook, IL.
> 
> Balenciaga grey Messenger $999
> YSL red Muse $1299
> Tods black satchel $899
> Christian Louboutin, size 36 $499
> 
> They had a Celine bag that I put on layaway but I think I'm gonna cancel it ($1099)



Wow I've never seen CLs in Tj maxx! What a tough decision that would be!


----------



## joysyoggi

mdmd said:
			
		

> Marshalls off Michigan Ave., downtown Chicago. The black Celine is marked down to $499, if I remember correctly.



The fendi is sooo nice!!!!!


----------



## terps08

Saw a bunch of Fendis, one Celine at the DC Metro Center one today. So happy it's there!!! I don't know Fendi styles very well, sorry! 

Saw a couple Givenchys also.


----------



## saira1214

terps08 said:
			
		

> Saw a bunch of Fendis, one Celine at the DC Metro Center one today. So happy it's there!!! I don't know Fendi styles very well, sorry!
> 
> Saw a couple Givenchys also.



Wow Celines galore. What kind of Celine did you find?


----------



## novella

OMG I stopped going to the TJ Maxx and Marshalls around IL because I never really found anything good. Now I need to start going again!


----------



## alouette

iluvmybags said:


> No, Countryside isn't an affluent or upscale neighborhood. It's pretty much middle class and could be Anywhere USA (when I put a $2k bag on layaway, the woman standing next to me in line was admiring the bag, until she looked at the tag, to which she exclaimed, "How much? Girl, what's your husband do that you can afford a $2,000 bag?" I kid you not!) OakBrook is actually more affluent, and it's less than a mile away from OakBrook mall where there's a Nordstroms, Neimans, Louis Vuitton, etc, but they don't get half as much as Countryside does!



Wow, funny how random that is.
Maybe that gives me hope but it sounds like most of these finds are located around the east coast and mid-west.  I'm in the southwest and we don't get very much out here in the ways of TJM. 

I do like those SM sunnies.  Would need to see them on your face but they're cool and sporty looking!


----------



## Kansashalo

OMG3kids said:


> Aaack!! This is dangerous information!!


 
Girl, I'm right there with ya!


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> What do you guys think of these sunnies?
> They're Stella McCartney - $29.99!
> (they had a pair of Fendi sunnies I sorta liked, but they were $80 & I didn't "$80 love them"!)



JJ they look nice but would help to see a modeling pic of them on.


----------



## authenticplease

These bags are at the TJM in Buckhead near Phipps Plaza. Lots of Givenchy, Fendi, Tods, and a Lamvin....


----------



## authenticplease

And a few more....


----------



## alice87

Such a nice store!!!


----------



## alexandram

authenticplease said:


> These bags are at the TJM in Buckhead near Phipps Plaza. Lots of Givenchy, Fendi, Tods, and a Lamvin....



Wow, that color of the Givenchy Nightindale is the one I am after!!! Can you remember how much it was? If only my TJMs had designer stuff :cry:


----------



## alouette

authenticplease said:


> And a few more....



Wow, that first black Givenchy and the brown Prada satchel would be two I would IMMEDIATELY buy right then and there.

And that Givenchy is only $700??!!  

It's official. I'm not visiting this thread anymore....I'm utterly jealous.


----------



## Pao9

authenticplease said:


> These bags are at the TJM in Buckhead near Phipps Plaza. Lots of Givenchy, Fendi, Tods, and a Lamvin....



That Antigona is such a good looking bag!!!!


----------



## authenticplease

alexandram said:


> Wow, that color of the Givenchy Nightindale is the one I am after!!! Can you remember how much it was? If only my TJMs had designer stuff :cry:


 

I believe it was $1199.....I tried to get photos of the prices with each bag.  It is hard to get the bag to sit still with the tag visible and still try to nonchalantly take a photo as you know the security people are wondering with the heck you are doing


----------



## alexandram

authenticplease said:


> I believe it was $1199.....I tried to get photos of the prices with each bag.  It is hard to get the bag to sit still with the tag visible and still try to nonchalantly take a photo as you know the security people are wondering with the heck you are doing



Thank you! Couldn't find anyone that lived in ATL in my rolodex


----------



## feudingfaeries

alouette said:


> Wow, that first black Givenchy and the brown Prada satchel would be two I would IMMEDIATELY buy right then and there.
> 
> And that Givenchy is only $700??!!
> 
> It's official. I'm not visiting this thread anymore....I'm utterly jealous.



i know right? That Givenchy would be mine!


----------



## jamamcg

my sister text me the other day to say she had spotted some Dior pieces in TKMAXX in Birmingham


----------



## vhsethan

Does TJ Maxx not do charge sends?  Call them!  

That Fendi tote has been in Buckhead foreverrr!


----------



## Shoebaglady

The deals on this thread are INSANE!!!!!  I can't believe some of the amazing finds!


----------



## ag681

Found me a Proenza PS1 in midnight at the Honolulu grand opening


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

how much?????


----------



## xlovely

ag681 said:


> Found me a Proenza PS1 in midnight at the Honolulu grand opening


 
Omg congratulations! Midnight is such a gorgeous color! Please post pictures of your new beauty! We'd love to oogle at your deal!


----------



## ag681

CommeUneEtoile said:


> how much?????


It was $999.99 



xlovely said:


> Omg congratulations! Midnight is such a gorgeous color! Please post pictures of your new beauty! We'd love to oogle at your deal!


Will do once I take some pictures!!


----------



## Aluxe

Stella McCartney Falabella bags in black and blue for $599 at Marshalls in Greenbelt, MD
Kate Spade dresses, Just Cavalli dresses and shirts/blouses for a variety of prices at TJ Maxx, Lanham/New Carrolton area (near Bowie), MD
Kate Spade wedges, prada pumps and other luxe shoes at TJ Maxx in Bowie, MD

I had pics but they got deleted when transferring to new phone, sorry


----------



## iluvmybags

ag681 said:


> Found me a Proenza PS1 in midnight at the Honolulu grand opening




OMG! That's incredible!  I've been wanting a Midnight PS1 for the longest time! I wonder if there are more of them out there - that's the first time I've heard of a PS1 sighting! Congrats!


----------



## joysyoggi

I wish mine has a runway section  but I scored a large mk hamilton for 230


----------



## Tropigal3

ag681 said:


> Found me a Proenza PS1 in midnight at the Honolulu grand opening


 
Nice!  Just came home from the Pearl Gateway store, very busy and only high end bags were a couple of Fendi's that's it.  Wondering if Honolulu store has better high end bags...must go when excitement dies down and they replenish shelves!  

Considered going to the Pearlridge opening  next week but the crowds would make me nuts!  I heard that the Honolulu store had two hour plus wait for cashing out!  YIKES!!!


----------



## Jen123

Fendi watch marked down to $480 from $1250. Bought it for my mom 





Was thinking about this ysl but decided against it. Love the soft leather though


----------



## tinad2004

oo that YSL looks amazing  - stunning watch!


----------



## tannedsilk

PGA Blvd, FL had a bunch of great stuff, including Ferragamo, Gucci, BV, Fendi, Dior, and Valentino.  They also had a bunch of wallets both male and female, Chloe, Gucci, Celine (clearance $129 = mine), Ferragamo - sorry no pics, SA was looking at me like I was crazy.


----------



## Jen123

tinad2004 said:


> oo that YSL looks amazing  - stunning watch!



The ysl was super soft and cute but still 1k so I'm stalking it to see if it goes down!! The watch was orig. marked at $1250 but kept getting marked down so I knew I had to grab it when it was less than $500!!


----------



## Pao9

tannedsilk said:
			
		

> PGA Blvd, FL had a bunch of great stuff, including Ferragamo, Gucci, BV, Fendi, Dior, and Valentino.  They also had a bunch of wallets both male and female, Chloe, Gucci, Celine (clearance $129 = mine), Ferragamo - sorry no pics, SA was looking at me like I was crazy.



Did They have any celine bags? Apart from the cabas?? Thanks!!!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

You are so lucky! I wish I had my TJMaxx had all those high end bags!


----------



## authenticplease

These are new additions at TJM Merchants Walk in East Cobb

Most of the bags I have posted from this store since Jan are still there.


----------



## tannedsilk

Pao9 said:


> Did They have any celine bags? Apart from the cabas?? Thanks!!!



Nope, no Celine bags at all - trust me I looked.....


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Do they have any Valentino bags? Do they ship at all?


----------



## glamstudio

are there any TJM's worth going to in *Las Vegas*, *LA* or *San Francisco*?  maybe someplace where there would be celine and givenchy?


----------



## iluvmybags

ilovemykiddos said:
			
		

> Do they have any Valentino bags? Do they ship at all?



No. TJMaxx doesn't do charge sends or transfer from one store to another


----------



## cvlshopaholic

If I saw Prada or Givenchy at my TJ I'd just about die. Why do the Philly burbs get all the lame stuff


----------



## ilovemykiddos

awwhh....too bad I wish our northern cali stores had these brands...you'd think they would but they just don't.


----------



## alouette

iluvmybags said:


> No. TJMaxx doesn't do charge sends or transfer from one store to another



I'm sure I'm repeating myself but it's such a shame TJM doesn't do charge sends. I would think they would move their inventory much faster if they would allow it.  

I know I'd already have a few bags if they did.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Yeah, I really think that their inventory would move much much faster if they would allow charge sends....I mean all stores do it now.


----------



## jamamcg

I got a wine coloured Valentino polo for £30. I saw them at the Valentino outlet and their sale price was £60 so I am very happy that I got it  for half the price of the outlet


----------



## alouette

jamamcg said:


> I got a wine coloured Valentino polo for £30. I saw them at the Valentino outlet and their sale price was £60 so I am very happy that I got it  for half the price of the outlet



Oh, that sounds quite lovely!  Post pics if you can!
Congrats on a great score.


----------



## KayuuKathey

The TJ MAXX here needs a proenza schouler pouch or medium to come my way :]

I did get a lovely ralph lauren collection flats here. Green suede a year ago.

But they did get some prada pumps and flats in patent but they were small 6.5 and 7 sizes. -_-  My poor size 9 feet.


----------



## SohoChic

I have been on a ban since my Celine, YSL, and Givenchy buys.  Within the span of 1 month I got some TDF bags at ridic. prices.  I love TJMaxx.. I need to visit my local stores again I feel like I'm missing out on something lol


----------



## Pao9

SohoChic said:
			
		

> I have been on a ban since my Celine, YSL, and Givenchy buys.  Within the span of 1 month I got some TDF bags at ridic. prices.  I love TJMaxx.. I need to visit my local stores again I feel like I'm missing out on something lol



Pictures please! Did you ger. The antigona? If i didnt want a mini luggage badly i would get that one! I saw it for the first time at tjm!


----------



## sparksfly

KayuuKathey said:


> The TJ MAXX here needs a proenza schouler pouch or medium to come my way :]
> 
> I did get a lovely ralph lauren collection flats here. Green suede a year ago.
> 
> But they did get some prada pumps and flats in patent but they were small 6.5 and 7 sizes. -_-  My poor size 9 feet.



It seems like TJM gets the smaller shoes not everyone can fit into. Probably the one's that didn't sell alot of.


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL.  

Givenchy Small Pandora in Camel $1099
A beautiful Salvatore Ferragamo $1099
Jimmy Choo Solar L Hobo $799
Jimmy Choo Rivera wristlet/clutch $599
Bottega Veneta Zip Around Wallet in Black, $429
Marc Jacobs Long Zip Wallet, pink $329

Plus, they still have the BV Shoulder Bag in black ($1799) but now all the tags, mirror & sleeper are gone, the large Balenciaga Tote in grey ($999), the YSL Y Satchel in Blue ($799) and believe it or not, that gorgeous Givenchy Antigona in blue ($1599) is still there!


----------



## jessdressed

Omg! I want that Pandora!


----------



## jamamcg

alouette said:
			
		

> Oh, that sounds quite lovely!  Post pics if you can!
> Congrats on a great score.



Here it is


----------



## KayuuKathey

sparksfly said:


> It seems like TJM gets the smaller shoes not everyone can fit into. Probably the one's that didn't sell alot of.



So true.


----------



## AEGIS

got 2 cowl neck blouses by Vince...retail $234 or something...$69 each


----------



## alouette

jamamcg said:


> Here it is



I love the casual feel of this shirt yet the classy "V" for which Valentino is so well known. Lovely!


----------



## miah100

Found some gorgeous bag at the Maxx at the mall of GA. 

1. Balenciaga white city $1,200
2. Fendi Zucca tote $799
3. YSL Patent satchel $749
4. Fendi shoulder bag $799 (this one was my favorite! I was contemplating purchasing it, but on on a ban. I just bought my LV Arty last week)
5. Michael Kors hobo $399 (they also had a grey one but my mom bought it lol)
6. Fendi canvas tote $299
7. Rebecca Minkoff satchel $299

All these bags are behind the cashiers counter so you have to ask to see them. Happy shopping!


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx - OakBrook, IL.

Chloe Marcie Hobo in Poppy, $1199
Chloe Lg Satchel, Camel, $1199
Chloe Ellen Tote, Black $849
Givenchy Tote $849
Fendi Tote $849
Fendi Colorblock Satchel $1099

They also had a large Fendi Tote in signature canvas w/pink leather and a pretty Tods Bowler/Satchel in Orange (you can see it in the last pic next to the Fendi)

They still have the Balenciaga Grey Messenger & the Lanvin Happy Pouchette


----------



## OMG3kids

Chicchica said:
			
		

> Where are you guys finding this stuff???? My TJ's has at best a few Cynthia Rowley's and Michael Kors???



Ditto here.


----------



## virginiaalamode

I live in Jacksonville, Florida and our store never has anything worth posting. The nicest thing I've seen is Juicy Couture or occasionally Paige denim. But I go pretty religiously. So, last Friday, I stopped at a TJ's (not a runway store) and to my surprise found two designer bags - one small Fendi logo duffel wth long strap, and a cream Dolce & Gabanna tote. Didn't take any photos but both were $699.99. Neither were my style (I'm holding out for a Celine) but it got me excited. Seems like stores across the country are starting to buy more designer wares. Also, in the women's section, there was a rack of Vince clothing, which I have NEVER seen before. Prices were pretty hefty for Vince (I've seen it cheaper at our Saks outlet) but I came away with a silk top for $120 and a great cotton tee for $40. So definitely make it a point to regularly check out TJ's and Marshalls - even non-Runway stores - because they seem to be getting better.


----------



## Pao9

virginiaalamode said:


> I live in Jacksonville, Florida and our store never has anything worth posting. The nicest thing I've seen is Juicy Couture or occasionally Paige denim. But I go pretty religiously. So, last Friday, I stopped at a TJ's (not a runway store) and to my surprise found two designer bags - one small Fendi logo duffel wth long strap, and a cream Dolce & Gabanna tote. Didn't take any photos but both were $699.99. Neither were my style (I'm holding out for a Celine) but it got me excited. Seems like stores across the country are starting to buy more designer wares. Also, in the women's section, there was a rack of Vince clothing, which I have NEVER seen before. Prices were pretty hefty for Vince (I've seen it cheaper at our Saks outlet) but I came away with a silk top for $120 and a great cotton tee for $40. So definitely make it a point to regularly check out TJ's and Marshalls - even non-Runway stores - because they seem to be getting better.



I get all my Vince stuff at TJmaxx, the trick is to wait till the go on clearance. Not a lot of people are familiar with that brand! Ive purchased some tops for $10!!!!
Im also waiting for a Celine, but now Im thinking about that Antigona by Givenchy! What do you gals think? Mini Luggage or Antigona??


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Up here in Northern California, all the Vince Stuff goes before it goes on sale, even at TJ Maxx and Marshalls. Apparently a lot of people here are familiar with the Vince brand, so you are one lucky gal


----------



## asianjade

Love the Fendi color block.  



iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx - OakBrook, IL.
> 
> Chloe Marcie Hobo in Poppy, $1199
> Chloe Lg Satchel, Camel, $1199
> Chloe Ellen Tote, Black $849
> Givenchy Tote $849
> Fendi Tote $849
> Fendi Colorblock Satchel $1099
> 
> They also had a large Fendi Tote in signature canvas w/pink leather and a pretty Tods Bowler/Satchel in Orange (you can see it in the last pic next to the Fendi)
> 
> They still have the Balenciaga Grey Messenger & the Lanvin Happy Pouchette


----------



## Skye00

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> TJMaxx - OakBrook, IL.
> 
> Chloe Marcie Hobo in Poppy, $1199
> Chloe Lg Satchel, Camel, $1199
> Chloe Ellen Tote, Black $849
> Givenchy Tote $849
> Fendi Tote $849
> Fendi Colorblock Satchel $1099
> 
> They also had a large Fendi Tote in signature canvas w/pink leather and a pretty Tods Bowler/Satchel in Orange (you can see it in the last pic next to the Fendi)
> 
> They still have the Balenciaga Grey Messenger & the Lanvin Happy Pouchette



Glad to see that they are getting more Runway bags on a regular basis!


----------



## katran26

^ amazing finds! can't believe TJ Maxx has Balenciaga!


----------



## Toula

After reading this thread, I immediately did a search for "TJmaxx runway store"! I got to find one near by so i can go and check out regularly those great finds!  here is the link https://www1.tjmaxx.com/tjx/runway.asp  to all their runways stores! there's indeed one not too far from where I live.....off i go!


----------



## boston

Vince is super clearances at my nordstromrack right now sweaters 36.00!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Pao9 said:


> I get all my Vince stuff at TJmaxx, the trick is to wait till the go on clearance. Not a lot of people are familiar with that brand! Ive purchased some tops for $10!!!!
> Im also waiting for a Celine, but now Im thinking about that Antigona by Givenchy! What do you gals think? Mini Luggage or Antigona??


 
Thanks for the advice!
I love both of those bags - I am debating on a Pandora or a Celine luggage.


----------



## Aluxe

TJ Maxx Runway store in Washington DC has YSL clutches, Jimmy Choo bags, Tom Ford bags, Bottega Veneta clutch, YSL Muse 2 (tan and pink), YSL Roady (tan and blue colorblock), Givenchy New Line bag in orange ($1200 approximately), Givenchy mini pandora ($900), Stella McCartney bags, loads of Fendi wallets as well and much more. 
Luckily for me, I snagged a Fendi Shoulder Wallet for $492 (no dust bag though)


TJ Maxx in Bowie has Fendi satchel


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:


> I get all my Vince stuff at TJmaxx, the trick is to wait till the go on clearance. Not a lot of people are familiar with that brand! Ive purchased some tops for $10!!!!
> Im also waiting for a Celine, but now Im thinking about that Antigona by Givenchy! What do you gals think? Mini Luggage or Antigona??



I bought 3 vince sweaters and vince pants and vince leggings in january (best leggings of all time!!!!) for $30-40 each.. it's expensive when not marked down but they always get super marked down a few months later!


----------



## kwikspice

Aluxe said:
			
		

> TJ Maxx Runway store in Washington DC has YSL clutches, Jimmy Choo bags, Tom Ford bags, Bottega Veneta clutch, YSL Muse 2 (tan and pink), YSL Roady (tan and blue colorblock), Givenchy New Line bag in orange ($1200 approximately), Givenchy mini pandora ($900), Stella McCartney bags, loads of Fendi wallets as well and much more.
> Luckily for me, I snagged a Fendi Shoulder Wallet for $492 (no dust bag though)
> 
> TJ Maxx in Bowie has Fendi satchel



Thank u for sharing Aluxe!!! I'm also in the md area and appreciate ur updates!!! If u spot a pandora could u tell me so I can hightail
It to dc?


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> Thank u for sharing Aluxe!!! I'm also in the md area and appreciate ur updates!!! If u spot a pandora could u tell me so I can hightail
> It to dc?




lol! no problem kwikspice!!! Will also mention it to my best friend as the Runway TJ Maxx is right by her job and she goes in there all the time and gives me a call . I'll just tell her to look for the fanny pack bag - that's what she called the mini pandora yesterday, 

I'm going to add you to my friend list so I definitely don't forget you.


----------



## Kansashalo

Bought a pair of Coach aviators for $49.99 plus $6.99 for the Coach case.


----------



## jamamcg

popped in today to see whats new in and found some Viktor & Rolf t-shirts for £40 and a Dior tshirt  nothing else really jumped out as new and exciting


----------



## Sincerelycass11

Those are some amazing finds!
I heard that Burberry won a lawsuit with TJ Maxx for selling fake Prorsum bags... does anyone have insight on this? Have you ever seen fakes at any of these stores? I generally come by the DB, MK and Steve Madden designs...


----------



## jamamcg

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Those are some amazing finds!
> I heard that Burberry won a lawsuit with TJ Maxx for selling fake Prorsum bags... does anyone have insight on this? Have you ever seen fakes at any of these stores? I generally come by the DB, MK and Steve Madden designs...



i never heard about that but i did know that there was a big problem with them selling jackets that had switch blades attached and also a big backlash that they were selling items that were trimmed in fur that was labelled as fake fur but was real


----------



## ilsecita

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Those are some amazing finds!
> I heard that Burberry won a lawsuit with TJ Maxx for selling fake Prorsum bags... does anyone have insight on this? Have you ever seen fakes at any of these stores? I generally come by the DB, MK and Steve Madden designs...



One member bought a fake Celine luggage but was able to return it. Apparently the person that bought it before her pulled a bait and switch. Since the tj maxx employees are not educated on these items the store is prone to stuff like this happening. Regarding Buberry, that seems like a whole different story.


----------



## joysyoggi

ilsecita said:
			
		

> One member bought a fake Celine luggage but was able to return it. Apparently the person that bought it before her pulled a bait and switch. Since the tj maxx employees are not educated on these items the store is prone to stuff like this happening. Regarding Buberry, that seems like a whole different story.



Yes. I agreed that employees at the stores don't normally have enough training to determine authenticity of items. The most expensive brand I came across in to maxx is Michael kors so I'm cool with that.


----------



## tobefetching

ilsecita said:
			
		

> One member bought a fake Celine luggage but was able to return it. Apparently the person that bought it before her pulled a bait and switch. Since the tj maxx employees are not educated on these items the store is prone to stuff like this happening. Regarding Buberry, that seems like a whole different story.



The employees aren't trained to spot fakes at all. However, they're supposed to have a manager approve anything returned for over $100. The managers are supposed to know at least a little about what brands are. The loss prevention officer is supposed to check high end returns. If there's a switch, they build a case against the fraud but the item should NOT ever go back on the floor for sale. So if a fake got purchased... It was a multilevel fail all around.


----------



## ilsecita

tobefetching said:


> The employees aren't trained to spot fakes at all. However, they're supposed to have a manager approve anything returned for over $100. The managers are supposed to know at least a little about what brands are. The loss prevention officer is supposed to check high end returns. If there's a switch, they build a case against the fraud but the item should NOT ever go back on the floor for sale. So if a fake got purchased... It was a multilevel fail all around.



Exactly!! 

Either they got lazy or didn't know better


----------



## LoveM&S

Sincerelycass11 said:


> Those are some amazing finds!
> I heard that Burberry won a lawsuit with TJ Maxx for selling fake Prorsum bags... does anyone have insight on this? Have you ever seen fakes at any of these stores? I generally come by the DB, MK and Steve Madden designs...


 
I don't know about Burberry case. But it doesn't suprise me if they recieved the fakes from their suppliers. Several years ago, Off Saks sold Fendi fakes in their stores. I also read about Winners, Canadian discount store like TJ Maxx, sold fake Bals recently. Unfortunately these things happened. 

When I buy a bag not directly from a brand boutique, I always have it authenticated. I don't trust the major department stores anymore either. I have read enough horror stories about bait and switch cases at the department stores, too.


----------



## jamamcg

LoveM&S said:


> I don't know about Burberry case. But it doesn't suprise me if they recieved the fakes from their suppliers. Several years ago, Off Saks sold Fendi fakes in their stores. I also read about Winners, Canadian discount store like TJ Maxx, sold fake Bals recently. Unfortunately these things happened.
> 
> When I buy a bag not directly from a brand boutique, I always have it authenticated. I don't trust the major department stores anymore either. I have read enough horror stories about bait and switch cases at the department stores, too.



i read an article talking about that, people returning fakes to department stores it focused mainly on Louboutins, i found that so shocking


----------



## Jen123

tobefetching said:
			
		

> The employees aren't trained to spot fakes at all. However, they're supposed to have a manager approve anything returned for over $100. The managers are supposed to know at least a little about what brands are. The loss prevention officer is supposed to check high end returns. If there's a switch, they build a case against the fraud but the item should NOT ever go back on the floor for sale. So if a fake got purchased... It was a multilevel fail all around.



I returned a $1400 ysl bag last week and was shocked that they didn't check the bag or anything


----------



## iluvmybags

ilsecita said:


> One member bought a fake Celine luggage but was able to return it. Apparently the person that bought it before her pulled a bait and switch. Since the tj maxx employees are not educated on these items the store is prone to stuff like this happening. Regarding Buberry, that seems like a whole different story.


how long ago did this happen?  do you know what store it was?

one way they could prevent this kind of thing from happening would be to attach security tags to the Runway items (or maybe items over a certain price point) that needs to be still attached to the item upon return (similar to the ones that NAP uses) -- the security tag could have some kind of bar code or number that they scan upon purchase and then again upon return -- if the numbers don't match, they don't take it back.  While this may not entirely eliminate the bait & switches, it may greatly reduce them


----------



## ilsecita

iluvmybags said:


> how long ago did this happen?  do you know what store it was?
> 
> one way they could prevent this kind of thing from happening would be to attach security tags to the Runway items (or maybe items over a certain price point) that needs to be still attached to the item upon return (similar to the ones that NAP uses) -- the security tag could have some kind of bar code or number that they scan upon purchase and then again upon return -- if the numbers don't match, they don't take it back.  While this may not entirely eliminate the bait & switches, it may greatly reduce them



It was a while ago this past year, I think. I couldn't find the thread. I seem to recall it was in Boston? Why?


----------



## iluvmybags

ilsecita said:


> It was a while ago this past year, I think. I couldn't find the thread. I seem to recall it was in Boston? Why?



Just curious - I hadn't heard about that?


----------



## ilsecita

iluvmybags said:


> Just curious - I hadn't heard about that?



Found it! It was Boston! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/going-return-cobalt-micro-luggage-tj-maxx-boston-712303.html


----------



## KimmyAnne

I hate that TJMaxx sells their sunglass cases seperate from the glasses themselves.  I found a cute pair of MK sunglasses there last night, but they only have Coach, RayBan & CK cases for sale.  I hate not having a matching case so I didn't buy them LOL.  I may end up going back for them though.


----------



## jamamcg

KimmyAnne said:
			
		

> I hate that TJMaxx sells their sunglass cases seperate from the glasses themselves.  I found a cute pair of MK sunglasses there last night, but they only have Coach, RayBan & CK cases for sale.  I hate not having a matching case so I didn't buy them LOL.  I may end up going back for them though.



Wow that's shocking the cases are free here but the same as you they don't always have the same brand case and people buy sunglasses and take a different brand case drives me mad I always try and get the brand case


----------



## pinkfeet

KimmyAnne said:
			
		

> I hate that TJMaxx sells their sunglass cases seperate from the glasses themselves.  I found a cute pair of MK sunglasses there last night, but they only have Coach, RayBan & CK cases for sale.  I hate not having a matching case so I didn't buy them LOL.  I may end up going back for them though.



I hate that as well. I never buy them because of that it irritates me. The cases are FREE so Maxx is just trying to make more $$ on separating pieces. 

Pretty soon they will remove belts from coats, and shoe laces from trainers.


----------



## iluvmybags

KimmyAnne said:


> I hate that TJMaxx sells their sunglass cases seperate from the glasses themselves.  I found a cute pair of MK sunglasses there last night, but they only have Coach, RayBan & CK cases for sale.  I hate not having a matching case so I didn't buy them LOL.  I may end up going back for them though.



I hate this too, altho it depends on how good of a deal the sunglasses are - I found a pair of $80 Fendi glasses that I sorta liked, but no case.  Decided not to get them (not because they didn't come w/a case, but because I didn't $80 love them - and they didn't come with a case!).  But then I found a pair of $240 Stella McCartney glasses for $29 with no case - for that price, I didn't mind spending the $6 on a case that didn't match (I got a nice William Rast hard case with the cleaning cloth)


----------



## sneezz

pinkfeet said:


> I hate that as well. I never buy them because of that it irritates me. The cases are FREE so Maxx is just trying to make more $$ on separating pieces.
> 
> *Pretty soon they will remove belts from* *coats, and shoe laces from trainers*.


----------



## Aluxe

TJ Maxx Bowie - Chloe Ellen tote in black with cards & dustbag - $899 (sells for $1499 at NM)
& Fendi 2Bag Tote is $1099 (sells for $1799 at NM).

There was also a small (very small) doctor-style bag from Fendi that was multicolored and patterned, but I didn't bother to check the price. I did manage to snag a Kate Spade haircalf zebra belt with bow for $20 I saw it 3 other times and kept saying "next time".  Here's what it looks like and I have the perfect jumpsuit to pair it with heehee

I found a pic at Polyvore, conveniently - http://www.polyvore.com/haircalf_all_wrapped_up_bow/thing?id=47380732

Enjoy memorial day weekend everybody!


----------



## alexandram

Aluxe said:


> TJ Maxx Bowie - Chloe Ellen tote in black with cards & dustbag - $899 (sells for $1499 at NM)
> & Fendi 2Bag Tote is $1099 (sells for $1799 at NM).
> 
> There was also a small (very small) doctor-style bag from Fendi that was multicolored and patterned, but I didn't bother to check the price. I did manage to snag a Kate Spade haircalf zebra belt with bow for $20 I saw it 3 other times and kept saying "next time".  Here's what it looks like and I have the perfect jumpsuit to pair it with heehee
> 
> I found a pic at Polyvore, conveniently - http://www.polyvore.com/haircalf_all_wrapped_up_bow/thing?id=47380732
> 
> Enjoy memorial day weekend everybody!


 
Lovely belt! 
Btw, thx for posting your findings @ the Washington DC the other day. I was visiting the area on business and made it there hoping to find an Antigona o Nightingale.  None was there but I found Stuart Weitzman Alexlo espadrilles!  That made my day.


----------



## Aluxe

alexandram said:


> Lovely belt!
> Btw, thx for posting your findings @ the Washington DC the other day. I was visiting the area on business and made it there hoping to find an Antigona o Nightingale.  None was there but I found Stuart Weitzman Alexlo espadrilles! * That made my day*.





Sorry you didn't find the Givenchy you wanted but I'm glad you found something else to make you happy 

Did you see any nice bags while you were there?


----------



## alexandram

Aluxe said:


> Sorry you didn't find the Givenchy you wanted but I'm glad you found something else to make you happy
> 
> Did you see any nice bags while you were there?



Besides what you mentioned I saw an off white/khaki Celine tote, Chloe marcie long wallet, a Dior black bag.


----------



## tnguyen88

iluvmybags said:


> The thread we used to post deals found and TJMaxx and Marshalls was moved into the general shopping forum
> 
> *TJMaxx Countryside, Illinois
> 708/354-5113*
> 
> Chloe Marcie in Caramel
> Clearance Price = $779.99
> 
> Prada Canvas Satchel - $1199.99
> 
> Both bags come with sleepers, original tags and authenticity cards


wow! I just went to my TJMAXX Aand to MARSHALLS!! I didnt get lucky as you - wish Oklahoma would get something that nice!! ; ) Closest I found at my MARSHALLS were the Tory Burch sunglasses and clutch


----------



## authenticplease

Stopped by TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb Ga yesterday. Except for the Lanvin tote, the Pucci tote, the Stella McCartney chain bag and a Givenchy that has been there for a long time......all of the other designer posted that I have posted which have just sat in store for months are gone!  Don't know if they were marked down or sent to another TJM...


----------



## Aluxe

alexandram said:


> Besides what you mentioned I saw an off white/khaki Celine tote, Chloe marcie long wallet, a Dior black bag.




Oh my goodness!!! They got a Celine? I've got to go there today then. Ooh, thanks so much for telling me!!!!! Hope its still available.


----------



## alexandram

Aluxe said:


> Oh my goodness!!! They got a Celine? I've got to go there today then. Ooh, thanks so much for telling me!!!!! Hope its still available.



Good luck!


----------



## grobertson23

tnguyen88 said:
			
		

> wow! I just went to my TJMAXX Aand to MARSHALLS!! I didnt get lucky as you - wish Oklahoma would get something that nice!! ; ) Closest I found at my MARSHALLS were the Tory Burch sunglasses and clutch



That's awesome!! What kind of TB clutch?! And how much did you get it for if you don't mind me asking


----------



## wungdot

PurseXaXholic said:


> I do not believe this. Sorry, Hermes wouldn't be there.


Sorry for confusion over comment about orange leather ipad case - was referring to bright orange color as reminiscent of but not "Hermes" label. Really did not say ipad case was Hermes since I used "quotes" to describe it as the type of color. TJ Maxx original price on ipad case was $179. and compare to $399. retail. $29.99 on 3rd yellow tag markdown. Spotted some beautiful Givenchy, Fendi, Yves St. Laurent, Tods bags at several St. Louis TJ Maxx stores with the runway departments ranging from $699. to $1299.


----------



## qudz104

I bought a juicy brass/gold bracelet with a lock and key charms on it for $7!! They had a few more of them for $15 and i asked why this was cheaper and the SA said its been on sale longer... But it looked identical to the others. 

Also i spotted a RM ipad case, and it was on clearance! Ive never seen any RM in my store before. I wish it was a bag or wallet instead.


----------



## missnicoleeee

Got this at TJ Maxx today... It's nothing close to a Chanel (I wish lol) but I still love it!


----------



## Cait

This AM, Winners Scarborough/Toronto, ON:

Ish-ton of Juicy velour bags & some wallets.
Tried on grey/black/white Nanette Lepore trench - sz. 2 that fit more like an 8 - HUGE shoulders. $181 on clearance.
2 deep plum patent Coach bags, no dustbags. $179.99.
TF gold unisex aviators, $99.99.
Shoes were pitiful if any smaller than 6.5.

Scored a Rick Owens jacket marked down to $131 in clearance for myself


----------



## iluvmybags

Cait said:


> This AM, Winners Scarborough/Toronto, ON:
> 
> Ish-ton of Juicy velour bags & some wallets.
> Tried on grey/black/white Nanette Lepore trench - sz. 2 that fit more like an 8 - HUGE shoulders. $181 on clearance.
> 2 deep plum patent Coach bags, no dustbags. $179.99.
> TF gold unisex aviators, $99.99.
> Shoes were pitiful if any smaller than 6.5.
> 
> Scored a Rick Owens jacket marked down to $131 in clearance for myself



  Ooooo! a Rick Owens jacket!  Was it leather? Pics please!


----------



## Cait

iluvmybags said:


> Ooooo! a Rick Owens jacket! Was it leather? Pics please!


 
Nylon/cotton. Ain't complaining, mind, good for Spring/Fall!


----------



## lovemysavior

Cait said:
			
		

> Nylon/cotton. Ain't complaining, mind, good for Spring/Fall!



Love it!


----------



## Cait

lovemysavior said:


> Love it!


 
Thank you!


----------



## scgirl212

I was at the Tustin "The district" TJMaxx this AM and they had just put out 2 giant tables of Rebecca Minkoffs, in a really wide range of styles. They will probably be all gone by the weekend! 

There were also some YSL, Stella Mccartney and a Chole in the runway section as well!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

scgirl212 said:
			
		

> I was at the Tustin "The district" TJMaxx this AM and they had just put out 2 giant tables of Rebecca Minkoffs, in a really wide range of styles. They will probably be all gone by the weekend!
> 
> There were also some YSL, Stella Mccartney and a Chole in the runway section as well!



GASP!!!!! The best things out here ( Sf & Walnut Creek) are MK bags!!!!! Lucky you!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Spotted a Lanvin Tshirt for £120 the tag had the original price of £640


----------



## virginiaalamode

Cait said:


> Nylon/cotton. Ain't complaining, mind, good for Spring/Fall!



What a find! I got a really great See by Chloe dress at TJ Maxx on Memorial Day. On clearance for $59, marked down from $500. Leopard-print, poufy sleeves. Really cute. My TJ's never has anything (mostly Juicy, occasionally Vince) so this was a big find in my neck of the woods.


----------



## kirsten

scgirl212 said:


> I was at the Tustin "The district" TJMaxx this AM and they had just put out 2 giant tables of Rebecca Minkoffs, in a really wide range of styles. They will probably be all gone by the weekend!
> 
> There were also some YSL, Stella Mccartney and a Chole in the runway section as well!



I am going to have to go there!


----------



## Cait

virginiaalamode said:


> What a find! I got a really great See by Chloe dress at TJ Maxx on Memorial Day. On clearance for $59, marked down from $500. Leopard-print, poufy sleeves. Really cute. My TJ's never has anything (mostly Juicy, occasionally Vince) so this was a big find in my neck of the woods.


 
Congrats! I find I have to keep checking Winners, and I'm lucky if I score 10% of the time!


----------



## Jeannam2008

I went into my tjmaxx for the 1st time yesterday! They have Vera Bradley and I found a purple Rebecca minkoff for $500


----------



## Jen123

Great day today! I have been eyeing this missoni umbrella for $60 and finally decided to buy it today since it was the last one left. The tag was off when I took it to the register and the manager says "how about $8?" Haha what a stroke of luck!!!


----------



## nova_girl

Jen123 said:
			
		

> Great day today! I have been eyeing this missoni umbrella for $60 and finally decided to buy it today since it was the last one left. The tag was off when I took it to the register and the manager says "how about $8?" Haha what a stroke of luck!!!



Lucky girl!


----------



## <3 purses

Jen123 said:


> Great day today! I have been eyeing this missoni umbrella for $60 and finally decided to buy it today since it was the last one left. The tag was off when I took it to the register and the manager says "how about $8?" Haha what a stroke of luck!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741427


wow, you're so lucky. It's lovely


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Great day today! I have been eyeing this missoni umbrella for $60 and finally decided to buy it today since it was the last one left. The tag was off when I took it to the register and the manager says "how about $8?" Haha what a stroke of luck!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741427


 Incredible!

(which store was this?)


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> Great day today! I have been eyeing this missoni umbrella for $60 and finally decided to buy it today since it was the last one left. The tag was off when I took it to the register and the manager says "how about $8?" Haha what a stroke of luck!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741427



I love it when they do that. Lucky you!


----------



## Jen123

iluvmybags said:


> Incredible!
> 
> (which store was this?)



The runway store in Columbus


----------



## Fashionista21

Yay! TJ never does me wrong.


----------



## AEGIS

Jen123 said:


> Great day today! I have been eyeing this missoni umbrella for $60 and finally decided to buy it today since it was the last one left. The tag was off when I took it to the register and the manager says "how about $8?" Haha what a stroke of luck!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741427



nice!


----------



## Loveofhandbags

I'm thinking about heading to the runway stores in Oakbrook and Countryside today... I wonder if those balenciaga's are still there!


----------



## Aluxe

Marshalls in Greenbelt, MD - YSL colorblock tote $649; Stella McCartney black Fellabella Chamois small $599.


----------



## miah100

Opinions needed! I bought this DKNY oversized color block clutch at my local TJ's for $130. What do you think? It's very large, when I first saw it I thought it was a laptop sleeve! But the tag says clutch! I've never owned a DKNY bag before but the leather is buttery soft. I'm still on the fence about keeping it or not?


----------



## OMG3kids

miah100 said:


> Opinions needed! I bought this DKNY oversized color block clutch at my local TJ's for $130. What do you think? It's very large, when I first saw it I thought it was a laptop sleeve! But the tag says clutch! I've never owned a DKNY bag before but the leather is buttery soft. I'm still on the fence about keeping it or not?



I like it!
And yes, I've seen some DKNY bags at TJM lately that have _amazing_ leather!! Yuuuuummmmy leather.  
Let us know what you decide.


----------



## drspock7

Today I strolled through Marshall's and found this baby!
























They just don't make them like this anymore. This is a marley Hodgson GHURKA backpack. A few years ago i scored the original no.33 rucksack for $30 and sold it for over 250....the seller spelled the name wrong. This one  retailed for 1195 and this score was under $200. They got two of them in a few weeks ago and I've been watching them. Although $250 was a good price for this bag, I said if the price went down, I would get it. It went down....and the rest is history


P.S.
My local tjmaxx has been getting in Prada as of late


----------



## OMG3kids

drspock7 said:
			
		

> Today I strolled through Marshall's and found this baby!
> 
> They just don't make them like this anymore. This is a marley Hodgson GHURKA backpack. A few years ago i scored the original no.33 rucksack for $30 and sold it for over 250....the seller spelled the name wrong. This one  retailed for 1195 and this score was under $200. They got two of them in a few weeks ago and I've been watching them. Although $250 was a good price for this bag, I said if the price went down, I would get it. It went down....and the rest is history
> 
> P.S.
> My local tjmaxx has been getting in Prada as of late



Wow that's gorgeous!!!!! I'd love to find something like that.  Nice work!

Forgive any typos, I'm on my iPhone!


----------



## AEGIS

miah100 said:


> Opinions needed! I bought this DKNY oversized color block clutch at my local TJ's for $130. What do you think? It's very large, when I first saw it I thought it was a laptop sleeve! But the tag says clutch! I've never owned a DKNY bag before but the leather is buttery soft. I'm still on the fence about keeping it or not?




i think it looks great!




drspock7 said:


> Today I strolled through Marshall's and found this baby!
> 
> View attachment 1748112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748116
> 
> 
> They just don't make them like this anymore. This is a marley Hodgson GHURKA backpack. A few years ago i scored the original no.33 rucksack for $30 and sold it for over 250....the seller spelled the name wrong. This one  retailed for 1195 and this score was under $200. They got two of them in a few weeks ago and I've been watching them. Although $250 was a good price for this bag, I said if the price went down, I would get it. It went down....and the rest is history
> 
> 
> P.S.
> My local tjmaxx has been getting in Prada as of late



that leather looks yummy!


----------



## Skye00

miah100 said:
			
		

> Opinions needed! I bought this DKNY oversized color block clutch at my local TJ's for $130. What do you think? It's very large, when I first saw it I thought it was a laptop sleeve! But the tag says clutch! I've never owned a DKNY bag before but the leather is buttery soft. I'm still on the fence about keeping it or not?



I love super-soft leather. It looks amazing! My vote is to keep it!


----------



## Linsbug17

Jen123 said:


> Great day today! I have been eyeing this missoni umbrella for $60 and finally decided to buy it today since it was the last one left. The tag was off when I took it to the register and the manager says "how about $8?" Haha what a stroke of luck!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741427


Why can I never be that lucky?!?


----------



## magdalinka

I saw the most amazing Michelle Tropical Paradise Frog watch yesterday at Tjs for $800 (which is a good price for it). Maybe if I wait long enough they will mark it down to half off?? A woman can dream, right?


----------



## magdalinka

Jen123 said:


> Great day today! I have been eyeing this missoni umbrella for $60 and finally decided to buy it today since it was the last one left. The tag was off when I took it to the register and the manager says "how about $8?" Haha what a stroke of luck!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1741427


How awesomely lucky! It was meant for you


----------



## miah100

I exchanged the DKNY clutch for this gorgeous Michael Kors Tonne hobo! It was originally $450 but was on clearance for $289! I just couldn't give up that price!!


----------



## tinad2004

miah100 said:


> I exchanged the DKNY clutch for this gorgeous Michael Kors Tonne hobo! It was originally $450 but was on clearance for $289! I just couldn't give up that price!!



wow how beautiful! love the camel color!


----------



## LianaY

miah100 said:
			
		

> I exchanged the DKNY clutch for this gorgeous Michael Kors Tonne hobo! It was originally $450 but was on clearance for $289! I just couldn't give up that price!!



Good move


----------



## iluvmybags

Not much new at the Countryside, IL store - they still have a few Fendi signature/logo bags, a Chloe. Not sure if someone returned or canceled a layaway, or if they got new ones in, but the Celine Bi-Color Cabas is back, as well as the Lanvin Amalia Tote in Wine

They also had the Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter in black & charcoal and a Christopher Kon bag (they had two of the same style)


----------



## MakeHerSmile

A little advice from you ladies please? (i joined this forum just now for this purpose alone).  A dear female friend of mine has been talking about wanting a Michael Kors bag a lot lately so I grabbed this one from TJ Max today when I saw it.  The tag says Michael Kors Crosby, LG, Satchel, Genuine Leather, Luggage.  I'm a little confused about the luggage part.  But anyway.  Is it...okay?  It was $200, which is about as much as I can afford to spend right now.  But being that Ive never bought a purse before, I have no idea if this is a "nice" or "pretty" bag or if its maybe too big or something?  So if you could...just let me know if you think she will like it or should I return it and look for a different one.  (ps. She is 24 yrs old if that matters. lol)   THANKS!


----------



## astromantic

Do you notice if she carries large bags though? I like it the color is really nice and I like the shape but if it's a large bag not every girl carries them. Keep it along with the receipt for now. Try probing to see if she carries large bags. Or just get a gift receipt to go along with the gift. I think u got her a great gift!


----------



## MakeHerSmile

Thanks for the response!  I've seen her carry large and smaller bags.  I dont know her wardrobe well enough to know really what she needs.  I guess I'll just have to make a guess about it.  I don't mind if she rarely uses it.  I just dont want her to get it and think "ew, this big ugly grandma bag". lol  Again, i have no clue if thats a plausible reaction.  But she just moved a few states away and i want her to like it when she opens it in the mail.  So unless I get some further advice on this post, I will be forced to take a wild guess and either ship this, or go buy a smaller one.  I just grabbed this one bc of the "seemingly" good deal as the tag says it retailed for $398 originally.  For my budget (around $200)...if i dont keep this one, I'll have to get a much smaller little bag from Neiman or Macy's.  I guess its the idea of getting this one for half price that I like. I want to get her a nice bag!


----------



## KimmyAnne

MakeHerSmile said:


> A little advice from you ladies please? (i joined this forum just now for this purpose alone).  A dear female friend of mine has been talking about wanting a Michael Kors bag a lot lately so I grabbed this one from TJ Max today when I saw it.  The tag says Michael Kors Crosby, LG, Satchel, Genuine Leather, Luggage.  I'm a little confused about the luggage part.  But anyway.  Is it...okay?  It was $200, which is about as much as I can afford to spend right now.  But being that Ive never bought a purse before, I have no idea if this is a "nice" or "pretty" bag or if its maybe too big or something?  So if you could...just let me know if you think she will like it or should I return it and look for a different one.  (ps. She is 24 yrs old if that matters. lol)   THANKS!




I have this bag in black and the leather is soooo buttery and is to die for IMO.  It is a larger bag, but it's not a heavy bag and it gets compliments whenever I use it.

BTW, Luggage is the color


----------



## iluvmybags

MakeHerSmile said:


> A little advice from you ladies please? (i joined this forum just now for this purpose alone).  A dear female friend of mine has been talking about wanting a Michael Kors bag a lot lately so I grabbed this one from TJ Max today when I saw it.  The tag says Michael Kors Crosby, LG, Satchel, Genuine Leather, Luggage.  I'm a little confused about the luggage part.  But anyway.  Is it...okay?  It was $200, which is about as much as I can afford to spend right now.  But being that Ive never bought a purse before, I have no idea if this is a "nice" or "pretty" bag or if its maybe too big or something?  So if you could...just let me know if you think she will like it or should I return it and look for a different one.  (ps. She is 24 yrs old if that matters. lol)   THANKS!



Luggage is the color!
You should check out the Michael Kors sub-forum.  They would be able to tell you if that's a good price or if/where you might find it for less.


----------



## MakeHerSmile

KimmyAnne said:


> I have this bag in black and the leather is soooo buttery and is to die for IMO.  It is a larger bag, but it's not a heavy bag and it gets compliments whenever I use it.
> 
> BTW, Luggage is the color



Ok. Awesome! This site is great!  I will be sure to tell her about it & she will be on here for sure. Thanks a bunch!  
-David


----------



## sparksfly

I don't usually find good things in my Marshalls, but mine had a ton of Paige Denim shorts on clearance.

I scored these shorts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for $30. I think the retail is like $140.

The color is more of this color: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paige-Premi...sizes-27-28-29-NWT-/251077463427#ht_500wt_990 [Those are the exact shorts I got]. My phone didn't take a very good picture.

They also had a pair of denim shorts and a ton more of the pink shorts as well as some white. All for $30.


----------



## asianjade

Great scored... love the red!!! I must go this weekend whether I could score one too.



sparksfly said:


> I don't usually find good things in my Marshalls, but mine had a ton of Paige Denim shorts on clearance.
> 
> I scored these shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for $30. I think the retail is like $140.
> 
> The color is more of this color: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paige-Premi...sizes-27-28-29-NWT-/251077463427#ht_500wt_990 [Those are the exact shorts I got]. My phone didn't take a very good picture.
> 
> They also had a pair of denim shorts and a ton more of the pink shorts as well as some white. All for $30.


----------



## asianjade

It is a very beautiful back pack. Congrats and thank you for the information for this brand. The other day I found the crossbody and the workmanship is so beautiful. . BTW do you know where the bag is make in? I couldn't find the make in tag sew on it. I am going to go back and hopefully I could find that crossbody. 



drspock7 said:


> Today I strolled through Marshall's and found this baby!
> 
> View attachment 1748112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1748116
> 
> 
> They just don't make them like this anymore. This is a marley Hodgson GHURKA backpack. A few years ago i scored the original no.33 rucksack for $30 and sold it for over 250....the seller spelled the name wrong. This one retailed for 1195 and this score was under $200. They got two of them in a few weeks ago and I've been watching them. Although $250 was a good price for this bag, I said if the price went down, I would get it. It went down....and the rest is history
> 
> 
> P.S.
> My local tjmaxx has been getting in Prada as of late


----------



## drspock7

asianjade said:


> It is a very beautiful back pack. Congrats and thank you for the information for this brand. The other day I found the crossbody and the workmanship is so beautiful. . BTW do you know where the bag is make in? I couldn't find the make in tag sew on it. I am going to go back and hopefully I could find that crossbody.



Gurkha is American made with superior craftsmanship.....I have been following foe years. Check their site for more info

http://www.ghurka.com/


----------



## saira1214

iluvmybags said:


> Not much new at the Countryside, IL store - they still have a few Fendi signature/logo bags, a Chloe. Not sure if someone returned or canceled a layaway, or if they got new ones in, but the Celine Bi-Color Cabas is back, as well as the Lanvin Amalia Tote in Wine
> 
> They also had the Rebecca Minkoff Jet Setter in black & charcoal and a Christopher Kon bag (they had two of the same style)


 Ooooh, I like that third bag (Christopher Kon)?  I had to recently return my Jack Russell Malltier bag to TJmaxx because of defects and now I don't have a good work bag. This looks like it would be a good replacement. Do you happen to know the price and if it had a zipper at the top?


----------



## sjmsweetpea

MakeHerSmile said:


> Ok. Awesome! This site is great!  I will be sure to tell her about it & she will be on here for sure. Thanks a bunch!
> -David


I have this bag as well (in Luggage) and am complimented on it constantly.  It's become my go-to, every day bag.  I picked it up at Macys for less than you paid, but that was purely due to some advantageous sales/promotions running.  I would actually get another in a different color if I came across one (and I never do that!).  Btw, what a great gift!


----------



## sparksfly

asianjade said:


> Great scored... love the red!!! I must go this weekend whether I could score one too.



Thanks!

It's more of a bright hot pink. Not so much the neon hot pinks that you see in stores today, but a darker bright hot pink. If that makes sense.

This is probably more true to the color than my photo:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paige-Premi...sizes-27-28-29-NWT-/251077463427#ht_500wt_990


----------



## pastrygirl

I thought it was a gigantic silk scarf/wrap, but turns out it's a pareo that retails for $118. I got it for $12.99 at TJMaxx this morning:

http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/gottex-madagascar-pareo?ID=577990

http://www.everythingbutwater.com/browse/products/gottex/madagascar/45234+m05-500.html

They also have this statement necklace for 29.99, in both goldtone and silvertone. I bought it in silver a few weeks ago:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/tasha-s...h&fashionColor=ANTIQUE+SILVER&resultback=2264


----------



## iluvmybags

saira1214 said:


> Ooooh, I like that third bag (Christopher Kon)?  I had to recently return my Jack Russell Malltier bag to TJmaxx because of defects and now I don't have a good work bag. This looks like it would be a good replacement. Do you happen to know the price and if it had a zipper at the top?



I believe it was around $149.99.  I know it was under $200 (it may have even been $129) I can't remember if it had a zipper, cuz I didn't really look that closely at it - I just turned it around, cuz the other size is plain black leather and I wanted to see if it was the same (obviously its not! LOL)

(I was just thinking about you yesterday - did you pick up your layaway?)


----------



## tinad2004

pastrygirl said:


> I thought it was a gigantic silk scarf/wrap, but turns out it's a pareo that retails for $118. I got it for $12.99 at TJMaxx this morning:
> 
> http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/gottex-madagascar-pareo?ID=577990
> 
> http://www.everythingbutwater.com/browse/products/gottex/madagascar/45234+m05-500.html
> 
> They also have this statement necklace for 29.99, in both goldtone and silvertone. I bought it in silver a few weeks ago:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/tasha-s...h&fashionColor=ANTIQUE+SILVER&resultback=2264



wow that cover is absolutely stunning! knowing me id use it as a scarf! must check out my tj's!


----------



## afsweet

went to marshalls yesterday since i haven't been in months! i got a pair of wedges for $17 from cityclassified (they're cute and cheap so who cares about the brand lol). didn't see any great clothing finds- only spotted some random pieces from free people, splendid, and theory. there were numerous tables and racks full of clearance shoes- sadly all the cute shoes were larger sizes. 

the purse section has seen better days, only spotted a christopher kon bag and a velour juicy tote and some really tiny MK crossbody bags (my wallet wouldn't even fit in there). 

there is a homegoods store opening up near the marshalls and tj maxx. i'm sooo excited!


----------



## Esquared72

I had a cute little coup at my local Marshalls in Westminster MD - small location that never gets much good stuff. So imagine my surprise to find this RM Chance Briefcase on red tag clearance for $199. Marked down from $495. As a Minkette, I couldn't resist - she's so cute. I was so excited to see RM in my farm country suburb  - never seen anyone but me carrying RM around here!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## drspock7

eehlers said:
			
		

> I had a cute little coup at my local Marshalls in Westminster MD - small location that never gets much good stuff. So imagine my surprise to find this RM Chance Briefcase on red tag clearance for $199. Marked down from $495. As a Minkette, I couldn't resist - she's so cute. I was so excited to see RM in my farm country suburb  - never seen anyone but me carrying RM around here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Funny. From Baltimore, I think your Marshall's is FAB.....I go there often and find my Lilly Pulitzer and vineyard vines goodies.


----------



## OMG3kids

eehlers said:


> I had a cute little coup at my local Marshalls in Westminster MD - small location that never gets much good stuff. So imagine my surprise to find this RM Chance Briefcase on red tag clearance for $199. Marked down from $495. As a Minkette, I couldn't resist - she's so cute. I was so excited to see RM in my farm country suburb  - never seen anyone but me carrying RM around here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Good find!!


----------



## Esquared72

drspock7 said:
			
		

> Funny. From Baltimore, I think your Marshall's is FAB.....I go there often and find my Lilly Pulitzer and vineyard vines goodies.



I do like the Home Goods section at that Marshalls. I just never seem to find much to get excited about in the shoes or handbags sections. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## asianjade

I went yesterday but couldn't find my size and the price is $39.99.  Also they don't have RED.



sparksfly said:


> I don't usually find good things in my Marshalls, but mine had a ton of Paige Denim shorts on clearance.
> 
> I scored these shorts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for $30. I think the retail is like $140.
> 
> The color is more of this color: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paige-Premi...sizes-27-28-29-NWT-/251077463427#ht_500wt_990 [Those are the exact shorts I got]. My phone didn't take a very good picture.
> 
> They also had a pair of denim shorts and a ton more of the pink shorts as well as some white. All for $30.


----------



## asianjade

Great scored... love the purple color. Congrats!!!




eehlers said:


> I had a cute little coup at my local Marshalls in Westminster MD - small location that never gets much good stuff. So imagine my surprise to find this RM Chance Briefcase on red tag clearance for $199. Marked down from $495. As a Minkette, I couldn't resist - she's so cute. I was so excited to see RM in my farm country suburb - never seen anyone but me carrying RM around here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## mary333

sparksfly said:
			
		

> I don't usually find good things in my Marshalls, but mine had a ton of Paige Denim shorts on clearance.
> 
> I scored these shorts  for $30. I think the retail is like $140.
> 
> The color is more of this color: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Paige-Premium-Denim-Bright-Pink-Canyon-Shorts-sizes-27-28-29-NWT-/251077463427#ht_500wt_990 [Those are the exact shorts I got]. My phone didn't take a very good picture.
> 
> They also had a pair of denim shorts and a ton more of the pink shorts as well as some white. All for $30.



Thank you Sparksfly! I love Paige denim. It's one of the only brands that doesn't get baggy as I wear them. They completely keep their shape. I saw your reveal and I went to Marshalls and there were slim pickings but I found one pair in my size! I would have preferred denim or your color but I'm happy to have found anything! Mine were not on clearance but the price was still good. They also had white. There were Paige denim shorts on clearance but not my size. Thanks for your reveal!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Love that the Paige denim worked for some of you. I tried on a few of the items and they just didn't fit well, lol, maybe it's the hips!


----------



## Dogma182

I ran into my Marshall's SA today at Burger King and she told me that they just got in a shipment of Sevens7 jeans in lots of colors - the real Sevens7 not SFAM - can't wait to check it out!


----------



## ilsecita

Dogma182 said:


> I ran into my Marshall's SA today at Burger King and she told me that they just got in a shipment of Sevens7 jeans in lots of colors - the real Sevens7 not SFAM - can't wait to check it out!



I thought Seven7 is the cheaper brand :/ (although older brand)

SFAM are the higher quality more expensive ones.


----------



## sparksfly

asianjade said:


> I went yesterday but couldn't find my size and the price is $39.99.  Also they don't have RED.



I found mine on clearance for $29.99 but the price before clearance was 39.99. The color is actually a bright dark pink, not red. My camera on my blackberry takes horrible photos so the shorts look red.


----------



## sparksfly

marcy333 said:


> Thank you Sparksfly! I love Paige denim. It's one of the only brands that doesn't get baggy as I wear them. They completely keep their shape. I saw your reveal and I went to Marshalls and there were slim pickings but I found one pair in my size! I would have preferred denim or your color but I'm happy to have found anything! Mine were not on clearance but the price was still good. They also had white. There were Paige denim shorts on clearance but not my size. Thanks for your reveal!
> 
> View attachment 1752700


Your Welcome!

If the price on your shorts is $29.99 then that's what I paid for my pink shorts[I can't read the tag too well]. Mine were discounted from $39.99.

I almost got the white, but I have two pairs of white shorts already and felt I didn't need more. The blue is such a pretty color! I wish mine had that color because I would have gotten those as well.

I found there was alot of size 24s at my store and then very limited 26's[which is the size I needed] and then a bunch of 30s and up. They had regular jean shorts in a size like 28, but they were slightly too big.

Keep your eye out maybe they'll get more in store or the one's on sale will go even cheaper. If those white shorts go any cheaper I'll probably just buy them because it's such a great deal.


----------



## assumptionista

ilsecita said:


> I thought Seven7 is the cheaper brand :/ (although older brand)
> 
> SFAM are the higher quality more expensive ones.



I agree. I always thought that SFAM is the more expensive better quality one...


----------



## mary333

sparksfly said:


> Your Welcome!
> 
> If the price on your shorts is $29.99 then that's what I paid for my pink shorts[I can't read the tag too well]. Mine were discounted from $39.99.
> 
> I almost got the white, but I have two pairs of white shorts already and felt I didn't need more. The blue is such a pretty color! I wish mine had that color because I would have gotten those as well.
> 
> I found there was alot of size 24s at my store and then very limited 26's[which is the size I needed] and then a bunch of 30s and up. They had regular jean shorts in a size like 28, but they were slightly too big.
> 
> Keep your eye out maybe they'll get more in store or the one's on sale will go even cheaper. If those white shorts go any cheaper I'll probably just buy them because it's such a great deal.



I wanted the white but they didn't have my size.   The shorts I bought were $29.99. I wouldn't have gone if you didn't share the information! Thank you! I think you should buy the white ones!


----------



## <3 purses

eehlers said:


> I had a cute little coup at my local Marshalls in Westminster MD - small location that never gets much good stuff. So imagine my surprise to find this RM Chance Briefcase on red tag clearance for $199. Marked down from $495. As a Minkette, I couldn't resist - she's so cute. I was so excited to see RM in my farm country suburb - never seen anyone but me carrying RM around here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 nice score, it looks really nice on you


----------



## sneezz

Dogma182 said:


> I ran into my Marshall's SA today at Burger King and she told me that they just got in a shipment of Sevens7 jeans in lots of colors - the real Sevens7 not SFAM - can't wait to check it out!



Seven7 is low end at a very low price point. SFAM is the real deal designer jeans


----------



## Z&J

ilsecita said:


> I thought Seven7 is the cheaper brand :/ (although older brand)
> 
> SFAM are the higher quality more expensive ones.


 
You're correct


----------



## Dogma182

The SFAM jeans I've seen at Marshall's are always nasty washes or finishes.  Just because something is more expensive doesn't mean it's better.  My SA agrees with me.  

Also, the SFAM jeans are usually a size 25; I like that the Sevens7 go up to 32 and 33.


----------



## sparksfly

Dogma182 said:


> The SFAM jeans I've seen at Marshall's are always nasty washes or finishes.  Just because something is more expensive doesn't mean it's better.  My SA agrees with me.
> 
> Also, the SFAM jeans are usually a size 25; I like that the Sevens7 go up to 32 and 33.



I think that's the main reason they are there. But it's always best to check the washes.

I got a pair of J Brand cropped jeans for like $20. The tag said there was a defect or something like that, but when I inspected them and even had my mom take a look we found nothing wrong.


----------



## sparksfly

I just got back from TJ Maxx and I got yet another pair of Paige Denim shorts. These one's are white and frayed at the bottoms. They were on sale for $20.

They had a lot of this pretty bright teal color.


----------



## OMG3kids

WOW!  Nordstrom Rack had their Paige denim for around $40-$50 today.  TJM and Marshalls are a better deal!


----------



## CDNinNYC

TJ Maxx in Manhattan on 1st Ave has a Chloe Marcie in Whiskey. Looks to be a large. Sorry, price tag was hidden so I wasn't able to see how much they were asking.


----------



## mizsunshyne

eehlers said:


> I had a cute little coup at my local Marshalls in Westminster MD - small location that never gets much good stuff. So imagine my surprise to find this RM Chance Briefcase on red tag clearance for $199. Marked down from $495. As a Minkette, I couldn't resist - she's so cute. I was so excited to see RM in my farm country suburb  - never seen anyone but me carrying RM around here!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


^It's lovely. I never get anything good at my local Marshalls. So lucky!


----------



## ilsecita

mizsunshyne said:


> ^It's lovely. I never get anything good at my local Marshalls. So lucky!



I'm sorry, this has nothing to do with the thread but... I LOVE YOUR AVATAR! I feel it captures my emotions too lol


----------



## mizsunshyne

ilsecita said:


> I'm sorry, this has nothing to do with the thread but... I LOVE YOUR AVATAR! I feel it captures my emotions too lol



Thanks! Lol!


----------



## sparksfly

My TJMaxx had a RM Mini Mac ipad case on clearance for around $50. The retail was like $140.

It was really cute and if I had an ipad I totally would have gotten it.

It looks exactly like this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-Authent...-Bag-Cover-Leather-/170839452983#ht_510wt_975 but with the ostridge(?) printed leather.


----------



## barbie444

On Monday morning I went to my local TJ's and I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw CHANEL makeup. They had very little Chanel, I picked up a Chanel foundation brush  for $29.99, Chanel Mocha Blush $29.99, Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation ( and my color match!!) $29.99, and a YSL waterproof eyeliner in shimmering Burgundy for $19.99. The only chanel item I didn't get was a lipstick, they also had received a huge shipment of Kiehl's, Lancome , and Shieseido. YSL they only had eyeliners. They were putting the items on the shelves I was walking in. I went in to return a shirt to save money and ended up spending but I am super happy.


----------



## randr21

barbie444 said:
			
		

> On Monday morning I went to my local TJ's and I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw CHANEL makeup. They had very little Chanel, I picked up a Chanel foundation brush  for $29.99, Chanel Mocha Blush $29.99, Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation ( and my color match!!) $29.99, and a YSL waterproof eyeliner in shimmering Burgundy for $19.99. The only chanel item I didn't get was a lipstick, they also had received a huge shipment of Kiehl's, Lancome , and Shieseido. YSL they only had eyeliners. They were putting the items on the shelves I was walking in. I went in to return a shirt to save money and ended up spending but I am super happy.



So lucky!


----------



## sneezz

I spotted the Stuart Weitzman Alexlos in the swamp color size 6 on clearance for $79 yesterday morning at the Marshall's in Westbury, NY.


----------



## bimax

OMG3kids said:


> WOW!  Nordstrom Rack had their Paige denim for around $40-$50 today.  TJM and Marshalls are a better deal!


got Joe's denim shorts for $29 at the rack!


----------



## bimax

sparksfly said:


> I just got back from TJ Maxx and I got yet another pair of Paige Denim shorts. These one's are white and frayed at the bottoms. They were on sale for $20.
> 
> They had a lot of this pretty bright teal color.


TJ Maxx had the cutest YSL bag today for $599. They have really gone top class fashion wise


----------



## Aluxe

barbie444 said:


> On Monday morning I went to my local TJ's and I couldn't believe my eyes when I saw CHANEL makeup. They had very little Chanel, I picked up a Chanel foundation brush  for $29.99, Chanel Mocha Blush $29.99, Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua foundation ( and my color match!!) $29.99, and a YSL waterproof eyeliner in shimmering Burgundy for $19.99. The only chanel item I didn't get was a lipstick, they also had received a huge shipment of Kiehl's, Lancome , and Shieseido. YSL they only had eyeliners. They were putting the items on the shelves I was walking in. I went in to return a shirt to save money and ended up spending but I am super happy.



ooh wee!!! What a major score you had! Good for you.


----------



## Aluxe

Gosh! I spent most of the day shopping today, hehehe 

Thanks to all the ladies who mentioned the Paige denim deals. At Marshall's Annapolis (by the Annapolis mall), they had quite a few shorts ($29) and skinny jeans ($25-$39). I managed to score some dark blue skinnies for $25 
The sales were ridiculous! There was James Perse, quite a few Juicy pieces and much more. I also got a cute Laundry jumpsuit ($29) and dress ($15). Also managed to get all my kids extra sneakers for dirt cheap on sale!

At TJ Maxx (not far from Annapolis mall), there were some nice things as well. BCBG Sophia skirts, pleated maxi Laundry skirts (divine!!!! and in multiple colors and patterns) for $29.

I guess I'll share my Nordstrom rack finds on the appropriate thread...

Have a great weekend people!


----------



## scgirl212

I *almost* bought a Kate Spade Crown Point Darya on clearance from 399 to 189$. It was super soft calf hair at my TJMaxx

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/kate-spade-new-york-crown-point-darya-calf-hair-shopper/3219174

The only thing that stopped me was that the black plastic ring that the strap goes through had separated from the leather..I don't know how easy of a fix that is, so I left it..but I kinda wish I hadn't!


----------



## katlun

saw Gryson bags at Marshalls

this is the one I saw for $199, there was black & white 

http://www.scoopnyc.com/riley-triple-cross-body-satchel

and this one for $199 also, in a mustard color

http://www.scoopnyc.com/shoes-and-handbags/ellie-two-tone-cross-body

didn't even know if Gryson was still around but guess they are


----------



## Tuuli35

T.J.Maxx in Orchard Pl Shopping Center, Farmington Hills, MI had lots of Rebecca Minkoff bags, prices from $199-$299 and this Chloe bag for $299.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chloe-marcie-calfskin-leather-crossbody-bag/3182860?origin=keywordsearch&fashionColor=&resultback=5928 
I also found Valentino watch on clearance for $339 (it was $599 before).
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005MKJ7CU?tag=gadget15-20&camp=14573&creative=327641&linkCode=as1&creativeASIN=B005MKJ7CU&adid=08BNT5MK42P28G9QQTZ4&&ref-refURL=http%3A%2F%2Fwatchesdealsave.com%2Fvalentino-v60sbq9909is099-minigemme-stainless-bracelet%2F


----------



## mainguyen504

^ I love that marcie! I wished I lived around there or anywhere for that matter. We don't get any of the good stuff at the TJ Maxx/Marshalls here.
I need to stop coming to this thread because all I do is get sad when I see the great finds!


----------



## miah100

Picked up a Rebecca minkoff canvas cheetah print and leather Toki tote at my local Marshall's for $29 on clearance!!! Will post a pic soon!


----------



## OMG3kids

miah100 said:
			
		

> Picked up a Rebecca minkoff canvas cheetah print and leather Toki tote at my local Marshall's for $29 on clearance!!! Will post a pic soon!



Wow!!!!

Forgive any typos, I'm on my iPhone!


----------



## wis3ly

Jennifer.L said:


> I'm new to Celine so I'm not certain what the name or style is.
> 
> The TJ Maxx I go to is in Marlton, NJ
> 
> 
> Here's a link to a picture of the Celine bag
> 
> http://www.portero.com/media/catalo...oth-leather-trapeze-luggage-bag----1789d2.jpg


 
ohh fellow Jersey girl! I live like 15 min from that TJ Maxx!


----------



## iluvmybags

TJs been awfully "quiet" lately - I wonder if a larger shipment of better designer bags may be just around the corner!


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> TJs been awfully "quiet" lately - I wonder if a larger shipment of better designer bags may be just around the corner!



 I know! They did get some fendi and longchamp in mine but no Celine


----------



## AshJs3

I've been seeing a ton of Zara stuff at my store. There's not a Zara anywhere near me, so I've never been to one before. I was a little excited when I saw the stuff, but nothing really stood out to me. I've also seen a lot of those Sally Hansen nail strips.


----------



## dk2504

I saw a YSL Muse at my local Marshalls the other day! It was priced at $1300!!!


----------



## Jen123

AshJs3 said:


> I've been seeing a ton of Zara stuff at my store. There's not a Zara anywhere near me, so I've never been to one before. I was a little excited when I saw the stuff, but nothing really stood out to me. I've also seen a lot of those Sally Hansen nail strips.



Omg I have been seeing Zara stuff too!!! And I'm like 500 miles from one so it's sort of random!


----------



## jamamcg

Jen123 said:
			
		

> Omg I have been seeing Zara stuff too!!! And I'm like 500 miles from one so it's sort of random!



It's not that random I've seen Thierry Mugler stuff and the nearest place to me that sells it is about 400 miles away. they will send items anywhere no matter the brand


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> It's not that random I've seen Thierry Mugler stuff and the nearest place to me that sells it is about 400 miles away. they will send items anywhere no matter the brand



I wish I found Thierry mugler in Tj at the US. I've never seen one here!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:
			
		

> I wish I found Thierry mugler in Tj at the US. I've never seen one here!



It was a really cool jacket that looked like rippling water. I've also seen loads of Jean Paul Gaultier clothing but I don't even know if anywhere in the Uk sells it apart from the MAXX


----------



## SohoChic

iluvmybags said:


> TJs been awfully "quiet" lately - I wonder if a larger shipment of better designer bags may be just around the corner!


 
I agree.  I'm totally hooked and so far I since the beginning of the year I got two Celines (Cabas, Large Box), 1 Givenchy (Nightengale)and 1 YSL (Muse) !


----------



## yellowdaisy14

SohoChic said:
			
		

> I agree.  I'm totally hooked and so far I since the beginning of the year I got two Celines (Cabas, Large Box), 1 Givenchy (Nightengale)and 1 YSL (Muse) !



Wow from what tjmaxx!?those ate awesome finds


----------



## authenticplease

These were marked down to $490 each at the TJM on Hwy 92 b/t Roswell & Woodstock.


----------



## randr21

SohoChic said:
			
		

> I agree.  I'm totally hooked and so far I since the beginning of the year I got two Celines (Cabas, Large Box), 1 Givenchy (Nightengale)and 1 YSL (Muse) !



Family pic pls!


----------



## Cait

There was a very nice, large teal Foley & Corrinna City tote. At $299.99 I wouldn't exactly call it a bargain.

Winners was a bust this evening.  But I only checked out the beauty, shoes & bag section.


----------



## jamamcg

was going through my old photos on my computer and i came across some photos of tkmaxx items these were taken about a year and a half ago.





 this was the first time i ever saw a celine bag IRL 





Pucci purse it was priced at £50. i had bought a pucci clutch a few months before and it was about twice the size of this purse and it only cost me £20




Versace croc skin clutch. i was quite surprised at this as TKmaxx made it a rule here to not sell exotic skins or real furs


----------



## jamamcg

Versace scarf was priced £50  i was so tempted to buy it but there were just too many flaws with it.




Dolce & Gabbana shoes i think were £120 a pair




Lanvin flats priced £50 i thought it was quite funny they had them here as it was the same time as Lanvin for H&M


----------



## jamamcg

Versace dresses £1000, the white dress is surrounded by D&G dresses


----------



## jamamcg

and finally




Giambattista Valli coat (they also had peacock feather printed dresses)




Emilio Pucci embroidered jacket it was priced £400 it was so heavy to pick up


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Versace dresses £1000, the white dress is surrounded by D&G dresses



Wow that White Versace is amazing! Didn't you also find a Balmain tux?


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Wow that White Versace is amazing! Didn't you also find a Balmain tux?



No that wasn't me but I did find a Balmain leather jacket for £99


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> No that wasn't me but I did find a Balmain leather jacket for £99



99! Wow that's what the tax is like on the retail price !!! Cheap! Did you get it?


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:
			
		

> 99! Wow that's what the tax is like on the retail price !!! Cheap! Did you get it?



Sadly no I didn't. My mum was going to buy it for me but I said no.


----------



## pwecious_323

Anyone been to the new on in Pasadena off Lake? Does that one have designer clothes or bags? I'm desperately looking for Celine Luggage, Givenchy Nightingale or YSL Muse bag. Anyone seen them anywhere?? Thanks!!!


----------



## SohoChic

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Wow from what tjmaxx!?those ate awesome finds


 
All over NJ and New York, on weekends I visit the folks in NJ so Bridgewater, Paramus, Edgewater, I live in NYC and their are 5 runway stores my favorite is 57th street.  The beginning of the year  I feel the stock of designer bags was better and more plentyful.  Now they get a trickle of bags.  The next large shipment will be for fall I was told by a store manager.


----------



## ann_gsh

pwecious_323 said:


> Anyone been to the new on in Pasadena off Lake? Does that one have designer clothes or bags? I'm desperately looking for Celine Luggage, Givenchy Nightingale or YSL Muse bag. Anyone seen them anywhere?? Thanks!!!



I think there were 2 YSL muses and a super cute fendi chameleon in yellow/straw at the TJMaxx in Washington DC! And a bright blue bottega. Dior shoulder bag. Lanvin shoulder bags as well. Don't follow BV Dior and Lanvin so I don't rmb the names!


----------



## magdalinka

View attachment 1776248


Found these kick a$$ Torys today. Just in time for vaca


----------



## virginiaalamode

authenticplease said:


> These were marked down to $490 each at the TJM on Hwy 92 b/t Roswell & Woodstock.


 Those same bags (Dolce and Fendi) were at a TJ Maxx in my area (Jacksonville) a few weeks ago! Weird, no? They msut have gotten a shipment of Dolce and Fendi - same style, same color, everything.


----------



## Aluxe

Aluxe said:


> *TJ Maxx Bowie - Chloe Ellen tote in black with cards & dustbag - $899 (sells for $1499 at NM)
> & Fendi 2Bag Tote is $1099 (sells for $1799 at NM).*
> 
> There was also a small (very small) doctor-style bag from Fendi that was multicolored and patterned, but I didn't bother to check the price. I did manage to snag a Kate Spade haircalf zebra belt with bow for $20 I saw it 3 other times and kept saying "next time".  Here's what it looks like and I have the perfect jumpsuit to pair it with heehee
> 
> I found a pic at Polyvore, conveniently - http://www.polyvore.com/haircalf_all_wrapped_up_bow/thing?id=47380732
> 
> Enjoy memorial day weekend everybody!



Thought i should update and let anyone interested know that TJ Maxx Bowie has reduced the prices on the above-highlighted items. The Fendi is now $700 and the Chloe is now $635 (approximately). I honestly can't believe they are still there! There were about 4 other bags but I didn't have the time to look sadly.


----------



## Aluxe

angsh said:


> I think there were 2 YSL muses and a super cute fendi chameleon in yellow/straw at the TJMaxx in Washington DC! And a bright blue bottega. Dior shoulder bag. Lanvin shoulder bags as well. Don't follow BV Dior and Lanvin so I don't rmb the names!



OMG, that Bottega clutch is still there???? God, let it be there when I go into town on Sunday
Sorry to crash in on your convo...


----------



## ann_gsh

Aluxe said:


> OMG, that Bottega clutch is still there???? God, let it be there when I go into town on Sunday
> Sorry to crash in on your convo...



Yup it is there. It is chucked on the shelf against the wall towards the back of the runway section. Second plank of the shelf. Light blue BV clutch as well as a small BV tote in the same color..  hope you find it!!


----------



## amjac2wm

SohoChic said:


> All over NJ and New York, on weekends I visit the folks in NJ so Bridgewater, Paramus, Edgewater, I live in NYC and their are 5 runway stores my favorite is 57th street.  The beginning of the year  I feel the stock of designer bags was better and more plentyful.  Now they get a trickle of bags.  The next large shipment will be for fall I was told by a store manager.



Do you think it will be in August or September? I've also been checking out the NJ stores in hopes of finding something fantastic.


----------



## Aluxe

angsh said:


> Yup it is there. It is chucked on the shelf against the wall towards the back of the runway section. Second plank of the shelf. Light blue BV clutch as well as a small BV tote in the same color..  hope you find it!!



ooh, me too!!!! Thanks so much for the precise info  TPFers rock!


----------



## Aluxe

soo, here's a 'check in' on merchandise at the TJ Maxx Runway store in Washington, DC, N.W.
- Lanvin Bag Daddy flap (lizard-like calfskin) - $980 on sale (so sad I didn't purchase this)
- YSL bi-color Roady - $559 on sale (approximately)
- Bottega Veneta clutch blue - $799 on sale (down from $1099 but was looking dirty)
- Valentino leather and satin small clutches (with chain strap) - $199 - $299 on sale (very beat up
- Jimmy Choo bag
- Fendi monogram small purse
- YSL Muse 2 pink and beige
- YSL Muse 2 red/blue/beige
- Dolce & Gabbana canvas pink giraffe print bag
- Dolce & Gabana black tote (medium)
- Dolce & Gabana brown leather tote (large)
- Lanvin Amalia bags in black, purple, brown (various sizes)
- Fendi wallets for men
- Fendi Fendilicious black wallet
- Christian Louboutin platform mules - $599
- loads of Tory Burch clothing, Cynthia Steffe, James Perse, Paige denim on sale...

TJ Maxx Bowie also has a yellow Balenciaga Clutch with RH - $799. If my observations are right, it will drop to approximately $499 or $399 in 3-4 weeks. Bags don't move in this store because people do not know they are there. Unless you have a keen eye though...

whew! I took pics of some of the bags but can't upload as I am beat and need to pass out. Just thought I'd let you all know.

Good night and happy 4th of July week for those of us in the US of A.


----------



## kwikspice

Aluxe said:


> soo, here's a 'check in' on merchandise at the TJ Maxx Runway store in Washington, DC, N.W.
> - Lanvin Bag Daddy flap (lizard-like calfskin) - $980 on sale (so sad I didn't purchase this)
> - YSL bi-color Roady - $559 on sale (approximately)
> - Bottega Veneta clutch blue - $799 on sale (down from $1099 but was looking dirty)
> - Valentino leather and satin small clutches (with chain strap) - $199 - $299 on sale (very beat up
> - Jimmy Choo bag
> - Fendi monogram small purse
> - YSL Muse 2 pink and beige
> - YSL Muse 2 red/blue/beige
> - Dolce & Gabbana canvas pink giraffe print bag
> - Dolce & Gabana black tote (medium)
> - Dolce & Gabana brown leather tote (large)
> - Lanvin Amalia bags in black, purple, brown (various sizes)
> - Fendi wallets for men
> - Fendi Fendilicious black wallet
> - Christian Louboutin platform mules - $599
> - loads of Tory Burch clothing, Cynthia Steffe, James Perse, Paige denim on sale...
> 
> TJ Maxx Bowie also has a yellow Balenciaga Clutch with RH - $799. If my observations are right, it will drop to approximately $499 or $399 in 3-4 weeks. Bags don't move in this store because people do not know they are there. Unless you have a keen eye though...
> 
> whew! I took pics of some of the bags but can't upload as I am beat and need to pass out. Just thought I'd let you all know.
> 
> Good night and happy 4th of July week for those of us in the US of A.



Oh aluxe! I would love that clutch..was it in good shape?


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> Oh aluxe! I would love that clutch..was it in good shape?



To be honest, its subjective. I think for the price, its worth it, if you really have to have it. Because its made from cloth and not leather, it got dirty being in the store. You won't believe some of the damage to bags there But the manager is tres cool and will give you at least 10% off the sale price if you point out the dirt. I got 10% off a bag there just because it didn't have a dust bag once. And I won't tell you what 10% did for the Celine box I walked out with.

So, if you live in the area or have a friend/family member that can pick it up for  you, consider it. You can return it if you change your mind (30 days). Alternatively, it may still be there in 3 weeks and will have an additional markdown by then. Unless someone snags it first. Will post a pic of the bag tomorrow for ya.


----------



## kwikspice

Aluxe said:


> To be honest, its subjective. I think for the price, its worth it, if you really have to have it. Because its made from cloth and not leather, it got dirty being in the store. You won't believe some of the damage to bags there But the manager is tres cool and will give you at least 10% off the sale price if you point out the dirt. I got 10% off a bag there just because it didn't have a dust bag once. And I won't tell you what 10% did for the Celine box I walked out with.
> 
> So, if you live in the area or have a friend/family member that can pick it up for  you, consider it. You can return it if you change your mind (30 days). Alternatively, it may still be there in 3 weeks and will have an additional markdown by then. Unless someone snags it first. Will post a pic of the bag tomorrow for ya.



Thank u do much aluxe ur the best


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> Thank u do much aluxe ur the best



As promised, here is the Bottega Veneta clutch






It is the *Turquoise Intrecciato Moire Stretch Knot (current season)
(super large pic, sorry)
*


----------



## Jen123

I noticed at my TJ Maxx the designer items get beat up pretty fast once they enter the store ... i.e. broken straps, missing dust bags etc. Do you think customers do this on purpose so that they will get marked down??


----------



## jamamcg

Jen123 said:
			
		

> I noticed at my TJ Maxx the designer items get beat up pretty fast once they enter the store ... i.e. broken straps, missing dust bags etc. Do you think customers do this on purpose so that they will get marked down??



It happens here to!!! I don't think so, I think a lot of the items are damaged in the first place and then they get tried on, chucked around, stretched, pulled and ripped. I went to the grand opening of a new Maxx store and was one of the first through the door and the first thing I saw was a stained D&G shirt and I have seen a lot of faulty items actually marked as "seconds"


----------



## glamourous1098

Has anyone been to the Runway store in Boston?  I'm looking for mainly handbags.   Thanks!


----------



## Jen123

jamamcg said:


> It happens here to!!! I don't think so, I think a lot of the items are damaged in the first place and then they get tried on, chucked around, stretched, pulled and ripped. I went to the grand opening of a new Maxx store and was one of the first through the door and the first thing I saw was a stained D&G shirt and I have seen a lot of faulty items actually marked as "seconds"


 
Haha oh my goodness that shirt looks awful!!! Makes me wonder if people actually buy it with hopes of removing the stain


----------



## Jen123

glamourous1098 said:


> Has anyone been to the Runway store in Boston? I'm looking for mainly handbags. Thanks!


 
The boston runway store is usually super crowded. Go during the week if you can to avoid congestion. Usually a decent selection of bags


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> As promised, here is the Bottega Veneta clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the *Turquoise Intrecciato Moire Stretch Knot (current season)
> (super large pic, sorry)
> *




this is the TJMAXX in downtown DC right?  I saw this one...the color is nice. 

ok i see that it is....the price wasn't worth it to ME...an additional markdown maybe


----------



## jamamcg

Jen123 said:


> Haha oh my goodness that shirt looks awful!!! Makes me wonder if people actually buy it with hopes of removing the stain



Possibly if the price was right but here the hardly give a discount if you point out flaws the shirt was priced at £100. I got a pair of McQueen jeans from Tk Maxx and they had a burst zip and they only gave me a £3 discount and it cost £14 to get the zip replaced


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> this is the TJMAXX in downtown DC right?  I saw this one...the color is nice.
> 
> ok i see that it is....*the price wasn't worth it to ME...an additional markdown maybe*



I must admit, I felt similarly, but considering it is a current season piece and the condition is no _too_ bad, I would have bought it if something else didn't catch my eye. Especially knowing that I could get a 10% off discount on the piece. 

Anyway, there's another TPFer who has eyes on that bag.


----------



## iluvmybags

Aluxe said:


> To be honest, its subjective. I think for the price, its worth it, if you really have to have it. Because its made from cloth and not leather, it got dirty being in the store. You won't believe some of the damage to bags there But the manager is tres cool and will give you at least 10% off the sale price if you point out the dirt. I got 10% off a bag there just because it didn't have a dust bag once. And I won't tell you what 10% did for the Celine box I walked out with.
> 
> So, if you live in the area or have a friend/family member that can pick it up for  you, consider it. You can return it if you change your mind (30 days). Alternatively, it may still be there in 3 weeks and will have an additional markdown by then. Unless someone snags it first. Will post a pic of the bag tomorrow for ya.



You're lucky your manager gave you 10% off the Celine box.  The one I found (and bought) was pretty beat up, and the most they'd give me was $100.  I asked for 10%, but they said because it was $2k+, they couldn't take that much off the price (they claimed that that was likely the reason it ended up there in the first place, so it was already discounted)


----------



## iluvmybags

Aluxe said:


> As promised, here is the Bottega Veneta clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the *Turquoise Intrecciato Moire Stretch Knot (current season)
> (super large pic, sorry)
> *



Wow ~ that clutch is gorgeous!  I'd scoop that up in a heartbeat if our store had one of those (especially in that color!) You posted quite a list - think I may take a trip tomorrow to see what, if anything, is new at our store!


----------



## Tuuli35

I found Escada raincoat for $119 (original $1500, T.J.Maxx price $199), it had some stains, but I could easily remove them with just plain water. 


Btw, if you buy something with stains, do you usually ask more discount?


----------



## jamamcg

Tuuli35 said:
			
		

> I found Escada raincoat for $119 (original $1500, T.J.Maxx price $199), it had some stains, but I could easily remove them with just plain water.
> 
> Btw, if you buy something with stains, do you usually ask more discount?



If it's already in the sale making a big saving they usually wont allow an additional discount here but it might be different in the US


----------



## Tuuli35

jamamcg said:


> If it's already in the sale making a big saving they usually wont allow an additional discount here but it might be different in the US


I dont know, because I have never dared to ask


----------



## jamamcg

Tuuli35 said:
			
		

> I dont know, because I have never dared to ask



I alway get someone else to ask for me HAHA my gran is such a bargain hunter she will always find a way to get a discount


----------



## kwikspice

Aluxe said:


> As promised, here is the Bottega Veneta clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is the *Turquoise Intrecciato Moire Stretch Knot (current season)
> (super large pic, sorry)
> *



aluxe ur a complete doll thank u so much!


----------



## AEGIS

Tuuli35 said:


> I dont know, because I have never dared to ask



hey the worst they can tell you is no. the best is yes! like my husband says "you don't ask, you don't get."


----------



## Tuuli35

AEGIS said:


> hey the worst they can tell you is no. the best is yes! like my husband says "you don't ask, you don't get."


I will ask next time


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> You're lucky your manager gave you 10% off the Celine box. .  I asked for 10%, but they said because it was $2k+, they couldn't take that much off the price (they claimed that that was likely the reason it ended up there in the first place, so it was already discounted)



 WHAT? Wow, I have never heard of that before - the "its over $2000, so no discount for you" spiel. I'm sorry they weren't more generous. I have never been to a TJ Maxx or Marshalls that didn't offer me the 10% discount even if at least begrudgingly. Its part of the reason why I am, quite frankly, a loyal customer. At least they gave you _some_ sort of discount.


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> Wow ~ that clutch is gorgeous!  I'd scoop that up in a heartbeat if our store had one of those (especially in that color!) You posted quite a list - think I may take a trip tomorrow to see what, if anything, is new at our store!



Hope you find something lovely when you go.
PS: May I say that your Celine pieces are part of the reason why I fell in love with Celine and got a box. I also ogle your handbag collection as shared in your album. Thanks for the bag-couragement


----------



## pastrygirl

I've asked at other stores, and it's backfired! "Sorry, we can't sell this since it's damaged/stained/etc." So now if it's something that I really want, I'm too chicken to ask, even at TJMaxx.


----------



## iluvmybags

Aluxe said:


> Hope you find something lovely when you go.
> PS: May I say that your Celine pieces are part of the reason why I fell in love with Celine and got a box. I also ogle your handbag collection as shared in your album. Thanks for the bag-couragement



Aw, thank you!
Unfortunately, I wasn't able to get to the store this week - not sure when I'll get there.  I hope I haven't missed anything good (like that BV clutch you found!), cuz it's been a while since I made a TJs run!


----------



## Amycoco

AEGIS said:


> this is the TJMAXX in downtown DC right?  I saw this one...the color is nice.
> 
> ok i see that it is....the price wasn't worth it to ME...an additional markdown maybe


Do you have any idea if the BV clutch is stil at the store? Love the color. I love the Runway had much much luck when I lived in ATL their runway stores are insane. I have bought Valentino,Prada,miu miu,Ysl Muse,BV,Gucci. And over the years the prices went up the deals really good.


----------



## Shopmore

virginiaalamode said:


> I live in Jacksonville, Florida and our store never has anything worth posting. The nicest thing I've seen is Juicy Couture or occasionally Paige denim. But I go pretty religiously. So, last Friday, I stopped at a TJ's (not a runway store) and to my surprise found two designer bags - one small Fendi logo duffel wth long strap, and a cream Dolce & Gabanna tote. Didn't take any photos but both were $699.99. Neither were my style (I'm holding out for a Celine) but it got me excited. Seems like stores across the country are starting to buy more designer wares. Also, in the women's section, there was a rack of Vince clothing, which I have NEVER seen before. Prices were pretty hefty for Vince (I've seen it cheaper at our Saks outlet) but I came away with a silk top for $120 and a great cotton tee for $40. So definitely make it a point to regularly check out TJ's and Marshalls - even non-Runway stores - because they seem to be getting better.



I'm visiting a friend down here in Jacksonville, which location is "best" to visit since there is no runway available?


----------



## AEGIS

Amycoco said:


> Do you have any idea if the BV clutch is stil at the store? Love the color. I love the Runway had much much luck when I lived in ATL their runway stores are insane. I have bought Valentino,Prada,miu miu,Ysl Muse,BV,Gucci. And over the years the prices went up the deals really good.





i don't, i apologize.  hope you find it!


----------



## EmeraldEye

Lucky! The nicest bags I've found at a local TJMaxx are Juicy Couture, Le Sportsac, and Coach! I need to go to Illinois!


----------



## niclo

I picked up two pairs of Prada sunglasses and two pairs of Ray Ban sunglasses at the Moraga, CA - TJ Maxx with a Runway.  When I got home and searched for the glasses online, the cheapest I could find were all almost double what TJ Maxx was selling them for.  The same Ray Bans were just offered at Beyond the Rack for double what I paid at TJ Maxx!    Only bad thing is that they never give you the case or the paperwork and they're almost always past season models. Oh well. They also had some nice Tom Ford sunglasses, but they were more than $100, so I didn't get them. I love this TJ Maxx store, I go almost every other weekend.  It seems most ladies that live in neighboring Orinda pick out all the great designer bags during the week when first delivered. This store at least has good designer selection in clothes and accessories for me when I can only make it on the weekends.

Ray Ban "Laramie", Ray Ban "Vagabond", Prada colorblock cateye SPR 03N, Prada square aviators with camo print arms SPR01N.


----------



## asianjade

Beautiful sunglasses... congrats! 



niclo said:


> I picked up two pairs of Prada sunglasses and two pairs of Ray Ban sunglasses at the Moraga, CA - TJ Maxx with a Runway. When I got home and searched for the glasses online, the cheapest I could find were all almost double what TJ Maxx was selling them for. The same Ray Bans were just offered at Beyond the Rack for double what I paid at TJ Maxx!  Only bad thing is that they never give you the case or the paperwork and they're almost always past season models. Oh well. They also had some nice Tom Ford sunglasses, but they were more than $100, so I didn't get them. I love this TJ Maxx store, I go almost every other weekend. It seems most ladies that live in neighboring Orinda pick out all the great designer bags during the week when first delivered. This store at least has good designer selection in clothes and accessories for me when I can only make it on the weekends.
> 
> Ray Ban "Laramie", Ray Ban "Vagabond", Prada colorblock cateye SPR 03N, Prada square aviators with camo print arms SPR01N.


----------



## Cait

Winners at College Park this afternoon was a bust - there are/were 2 large House of Harlow 1960 totes marked down (I scored a black Sage). Good selection of black leather John Varvatos man-bags.

No shoes whatsoever...


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL

Marc Jacobs Quilted Manhattan, $799 (orig $1295)
Lanvin Amalia Tote, Wine clearance price $770 (down from $1099)
Givenchy Nightengale, Bright Orange $1299


----------



## jamamcg

i got a pair of Celine Audrey sunglasses for £50


----------



## virginiaalamode

Shopmore said:


> I'm visiting a friend down here in Jacksonville, which location is "best" to visit since there is no runway available?


 
There aren't many TJ's or Marshall's here. The marshall's in Jacksonville Beach is decent, and the TJ's on Atlantic Blvd. is where I've found Vince and See by Chloe in the past. Are you staying at the beach or intown? I'd love to give you a whole list of great places for you to shop/ eat if you're interested!


----------



## AshJs3

We are finally getting a Marshalls! I'm so excited! We have 2 TJ Maxx stores that I love, but I always love going to towns with Marshall's! 

I've found a couple of nice James Perse and Vince tees here lately, but not much else. I broke down and bought jeans from Neimans Last Call website because my TJs haven't had any in ages.


----------



## lovely64

You have so many great stores in the US!


----------



## TheLeopardOne

jamamcg said:


> and finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giambattista Valli coat (they also had peacock feather printed dresses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emilio Pucci embroidered jacket it was priced £400 it was so heavy to pick up



Which tkmaxx is this please?


----------



## Shopmore

virginiaalamode said:


> There aren't many TJ's or Marshall's here. The marshall's in Jacksonville Beach is decent, and the TJ's on Atlantic Blvd. is where I've found Vince and See by Chloe in the past. Are you staying at the beach or intown? I'd love to give you a whole list of great places for you to shop/ eat if you're interested!



We ended up going to Orlando yesterday and have been outlet mall shopping all day . While in Jacksonville we did eat Lemongrass Thai restaurant and a place called Urban Flats.


----------



## jamamcg

TheLeopardOne said:
			
		

> Which tkmaxx is this please?



Glasgow argyle street store


----------



## pengita

Hello there, used to be on PurseForum years ago and have decided to return now that I'm out of grad school and have some time on my hands  

I've found surprisingly little in the way of designer handbags at TJMaxx and Marshalls here in NYC (Century 21 and Loehmann's are much better bets), but I've recently discovered that TJ and Marshalls have great deals on designer perfumes! I just got Bulgari BLV II for $35 (usually retails for $75), and Cartier De Lune for $50.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Oh my gosh, I have never shopped these stores before, but my clothing all got lost while moving this month, and my moving company only gives me $150 a day in living expenses... So I checked out our marshalls. Vince is my FAVORITE brand for basics. I have gotten three Vince shirts, one at $29.99 and two at 39.99! And a pair of Vince pants, $39.99! Plus my favorite do far... A Ralph Lauren Black Label sweater that retails at $555 for $29.99!!

I may just have to start shopping here!!


----------



## Pao9

ValentineNicole said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh, I have never shopped these stores before, but my clothing all got lost while moving this month, and my moving company only gives me $150 a day in living expenses... So I checked out our marshalls. Vince is my FAVORITE brand for basics. I have gotten three Vince shirts, one at $29.99 and two at 39.99! And a pair of Vince pants, $39.99! Plus my favorite do far... A Ralph Lauren Black Label sweater that retails at $555 for $29.99!!
> 
> I may just have to start shopping here!!



Join the club! Welcome!!


----------



## ann_gsh

I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!


----------



## MULKA

wow congrats...you got an awesome deal!


----------



## MULKA

I need to head over to TJ Maxx too!


----------



## ochie

*angsh-*congrats!!! your so lucky!! I am so jealous!!! Do they have more celine?


----------



## ann_gsh

ochie said:


> *angsh-*congrats!!! your so lucky!! I am so jealous!!! Do they have more celine?



yeah! i was shocked to see it marked down to such a low price, and there're no flaws on it. 

ochie, sorry there're no more celine in the store (but there's a fendi chameleon that's so pretty but still expensive..).. I used to see more celine in this wall street TJmaxx. Last time I was in NYC was back in December - February, and I saw a large celine box bag for ~2000 and the large vertical cabas for 799. But then I wasn't that much into Celine yet, otherwise I would have snapped up the black box bag >.<

hopefully TJMaxx brings in more celine! i lived in boston and there's nothing much in TJMaxx boston all the time!


----------



## Pao9

angsh said:
			
		

> I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!



Holy moly! Im not a big fan of the cabas, but at that price I would definetly buy it! Congrats!!! I wish I found a mini luggage!


----------



## AshJs3

That Celine bag is GORGEOUS! Great find!


----------



## miah100

angsh said:
			
		

> I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!



Wow! Great find!!!


----------



## katran26

angsh said:


> I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!


 

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah???? that's crazy!!!! such a good buy!


----------



## jamamcg

the best bargain i probably ever found in tkmaxx was a leather Dolce and Gabbana make up bag for £2 it had been reduced about 8 times 
there was also a Givenchy scarf that i had been watching for months it was priced at £40 and got reduced and reduced till it was priced at £5 but i left it.


----------



## Miss BB

Just found this Junior Drake "Leann" at TJ Maxx on Sunday !
Paid only $99 from $348 !!


----------



## shopjulynne

angsh said:
			
		

> I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!



I was just there two days ago... and missed that! where did you find it? thanks!


----------



## TheLeopardOne

jamamcg said:


> Glasgow argyle street store



Thank you! This is better than the London stores!


----------



## jamamcg

TheLeopardOne said:
			
		

> Thank you! This is better than the London stores!



I've never been to the London stores but I can say that the Birmingham store is AMAZING I got balenciaga linen trousers there and almost got a embroidered lacroix tshirt but didn't  there designer section was about 10times the size of the Glasgow one


----------



## ann_gsh

shopjulynne said:


> I was just there two days ago... and missed that! where did you find it? thanks!



You know how TJM puts the designer bags behind the counter right? On the shelf beside the cashier sits the bigger and more structured bags.. Then on the glass counter where they display watches, there is a hook stand that has all the totes. There were probably 7-8 totes of various brands and the celine was the third or fourth one..


----------



## Aluxe

angsh said:


> I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!



Love it! you lucky doll! Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

when is their final summer markdown?


----------



## AEGIS

Miss BB said:


> View attachment 1791155
> 
> Just found this Junior Drake "Leann" at TJ Maxx on Sunday !
> Paid only $99 from $348 !!





angsh said:


> I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!





great deals ladies!


----------



## iluvmybags

angsh said:


> I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!



WOW!  That's an amazing find!  Do you know how many people are looking for that very same bag?  They're almost impossible to find!  You're so lucky!


----------



## shopjulynne

angsh said:
			
		

> You know how TJM puts the designer bags behind the counter right? On the shelf beside the cashier sits the bigger and more structured bags.. Then on the glass counter where they display watches, there is a hook stand that has all the totes. There were probably 7-8 totes of various brands and the celine was the third or fourth one..



i guess it was meant to be yours  congrats, it was a great deal! ... I did see a fendi bag on that hook along with several other ones, must have overlooked then lol


----------



## patriot511

Love it!


----------



## katran26

^ how much did you pay for this???


----------



## katran26

AEGIS said:


> when is their final summer markdown?


 
would love to know as well!


----------



## Tuuli35

angsh said:


> You know how TJM puts the designer bags behind the counter right? On the shelf beside the cashier sits the bigger and more structured bags.. Then on the glass counter where they display watches, there is a hook stand that has all the totes. There were probably 7-8 totes of various brands and the celine was the third or fourth one..


Thank you for this info! This time I looked and they had high end stuff behind the cashiers, I found Ferragamo wallet and credit card holder on clearance. 

Other nice things were Longchamp Le Pligae totes (small and medium) and small Le Pliage Cuir, Versace purse was on sale for 700 (previous price 999), I think they had also beige Chloe Marcie there.


----------



## patriot511

Katran-Was $499 but marked down to $350 clearance. I love their red clearance stickers!


----------



## katran26

patriot511 said:


> Katran-Was $499 but marked down to $350 clearance. I love their red clearance stickers!


 
omg!!!!!!! what an amazing find! you're so lucky - and congrats! it's gorgeous


----------



## patriot511

Thanks Katran!


----------



## Myblackbag

angsh said:


> I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!



Great find!


----------



## shoprat

Surprised to find this Balenciaga bag for $1099 at OH TJ maxx


----------



## shoprat

shoprat said:


> Surprised to find this Balenciaga bag for $1099 at OH TJ maxx



Arrrrh Can't attach picture!!!


----------



## sparksfly

shoprat said:


> Arrrrh Can't attach picture!!!



Upload it to tinypic.com[a picture hosting site] and use the img code and post it here. The photo should show up then.


----------



## sparksfly

Check your local tjmaxx and marshalls. I had posted about Paige Denim shorts being on sale for $30 awhile back, but I just went and checked the clearance last night and they had a few pairs for $15. I got a really pretty aqua/teal color.


----------



## ann_gsh

shopjulynne said:


> i guess it was meant to be yours  congrats, it was a great deal! ... I did see a fendi bag on that hook along with several other ones, must have overlooked then lol



thanks! there's just so much luck involved in these TJMaxx finds. I actually walked past the counter without seeing it until i decided to take a second round and look again.. >.<


----------



## ann_gsh

iluvmybags said:


> WOW!  That's an amazing find!  Do you know how many people are looking for that very same bag?  They're almost impossible to find!  You're so lucky!



Thanks!! It's a very good size esp since the regular vertical cabas can be very big if one's just running errands..


----------



## Aluxe

Hey everyone! 

Visited Marshalls in greenbelt, MD - there was a small Stella McCartney Fellabella (sp?) for just about $499 on sale and a YSL Hamptons Travel bag for $1299. Its essentially the large version of the easy (think large like a Bal Weekender). BTW, the store had loads of furniture on sale. For those who like/appreciate Homegoods pieces, you know what kind of furniture I'm talking about.

Also stopped by TJ Maxx Runway in NW Washington DC. There's a sale going on in the Runway section on clothes - Max Azria, Nanette Lepore,Vince, Paige, Theory, Kate Spade etc... The bags were ho hum, Balenciaga Papier tote, Jimmy Choo hobo (on sale though), Valentino clutch, Fendi wallets, small purses and large totes, YSL Muse 2.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## shoprat

Balenciaga $1099. Marc Jacobs $799
http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zdrm1w&s=6

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=9iqlph&s=6


----------



## shoprat

sparksfly said:


> Upload it to tinypic.com[a picture hosting site] and use the img code and post it here. The photo should show up then.


Thank you!!!


----------



## nova_girl

shoprat said:


> Balenciaga $1099. Marc Jacobs $799
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zdrm1w&s=6
> 
> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=9iqlph&s=6



Thank you for the pictures!


----------



## jamamcg

Spotted a beautiful black patent Marc Jacobs bag reduced from £585 to £280


----------



## authenticplease

These were at the TJM Runway store near Perimeter Mall in ATL


----------



## Pao9

authenticplease said:


> These were at the TJM Runway store near Perimeter Mall in ATL



Wow love the Givenchys!!!


----------



## janspans

I bought a pair of Balenciaga sunglasses for $30!! 
They also had lots of Tom Ford sunglasses as well as a few pairs of Celine sunglasses!


----------



## Pao9

janspans said:
			
		

> I bought a pair of Balenciaga sunglasses for $30!!
> They also had lots of Tom Ford sunglasses as well as a few pairs of Celine sunglasses!



Wow Ive Never seen Tom Fords or Celines, where was this at?


----------



## janspans

Pao9 said:


> Wow Ive Never seen Tom Fords or Celines, where was this at?



In Calgary, Canada!


----------



## jamamcg

Saw a beautiful pair of Celine originals in Birmingham for £40. And another pair( don't know the model name) for £17


----------



## authenticplease

These were at the TJM at Merchants Walk on EC


----------



## authenticplease

Not a lot of new higher end bags. A glitter Jimmy Choo evening bag that I did not get a photo of in bronze glitter for $599


----------



## Sammi88x

Hey, Im visiting Orlando for two weeks in August, the main thing im looking to purchase is a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac bag, in the colour Almond. Does anyone live in the Florida area and could tell me the best places to look and also if anyone has seen the bag in Almond? Thanks!


----------



## Sammi88x

Hey, Im visiting Orlando for two weeks in August, the main thing im looking to purchase is a Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac bag, in the colour Almond. Does anyone live in the Florida area and could tell me the best places to look and also if anyone has seen the bag in Almond? Thanks!


----------



## thithi

authenticplease said:


> These were at the TJM Runway store near Perimeter Mall in ATL


Wow great price for a Pandora!  too bad that's the color I already own... not that they would ship!  I'll have to check mine out again soon.  Last time I was there, they didn't have a thing.


----------



## jenga112

My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!


----------



## nova_girl

jenga112 said:


> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!



A beautiful bag in a beautiful color. What a bargain!


----------



## authenticplease

jenga112 said:
			
		

> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!



Gorgeous bag.....congrats on a lovely find!


----------



## miumiu2046

jenga112 said:


> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!



Great deal!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## feudingfaeries

jenga112 said:


> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!



Omg I would love to find that!


----------



## tobefetching

jenga112 said:
			
		

> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!



I don't even like Celine and I'm drooling over this one. Good find!


----------



## amandas

jenga112 said:


> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!




Ah, which location?


----------



## Pao9

jenga112 said:
			
		

> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!



Nove find!!! Congrats!!


----------



## sassygirlzrock

I wish my TJ maxx had good stuff.  A few random broken Ray Ban sunglasses and a lot of off brands and Steve Madden / Plastic shoes. Nothing good at all. ! What gives. I wish we had some designer stuff


----------



## amandas

I didn't buy anything but the TJ Maxx Runway store in Miami beach has lots of Vince (great basics!), Kate Spade dresses, Paige denim, Missoni, Marc Jacobs, and a beautiful Helmut Lang dress (just one in size 4)!


----------



## Pao9

amandas said:
			
		

> I didn't buy anything but the TJ Maxx Runway store in Miami beach has lots of Vince (great basics!), Kate Spade dresses, Paige denim, Missoni, Marc Jacobs, and a beautiful Helmut Lang dress (just one in size 4)!



Any designer bags???


----------



## jenga112

amandas said:


> Ah, which location?



Greenvale, NY!


----------



## amandas

Pao9 said:


> Any designer bags???



Unfortunately no. That's what I went looking for!


----------



## Pao9

amandas said:


> Unfortunately no. That's what I went looking for!



Thanks!!! Its been super slow at TJ lately!


----------



## Jen123

Does anyone know if the runway TJs in Virginia Beach is any good??


----------



## Aluxe

Marshall's Greenbelt, still has the YSL travel bag I mentioned a few posts ago (sorry to lazy to check). It also has a green patent YSL easy bag ($799), Fendi tote (pictured in post #982 but in black and pink for $700 or so), Balenciaga mGH (m12) Part Time with what I believe is the Hamilton leather (from Christmas 2011, I believe) for $1299, Stella McCartney Felabela (sp?) bag.


Got a Krups handheld mixer that I can't wait to use!

TJ Maxx Bowie has a Chloe tote and  still has the Balenciaga yellow clutch which is yet to be reduced for $799.

Sorry no pics.


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Marshall's Greenbelt, still has the YSL travel bag I mentioned a few posts ago (sorry to lazy to check). It also has a green patent YSL easy bag ($799), Fendi tote (pictured in post #982 but in black and pink for $700 or so), Balenciaga mGH (m12) Part Time with what I believe is the Hamilton leather (from Christmas 2011, I believe) for $1299, Stella McCartney Felabela (sp?) bag.
> 
> 
> Got a Krups handheld mixer that I can't wait to use!
> 
> TJ Maxx Bowie has a Chloe tote and  still has the Balenciaga yellow clutch which is yet to be reduced for $799.
> 
> Sorry no pics.



I usually casually go through the handbags at Marshalls because I never find high end ones there (I usually do at TJs though), but if they have Bals I'll have start looking a little more closely!


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> I usually casually go through the handbags at Marshalls because I never find high end ones there (I usually do at TJs though), but if they have Bals I'll have start looking a little more closely!



Hehe, I know what you mean. At Marshall's luxe bags are on a table where they are locked so they can't be removed. TJ Maxx puts them behind the counter where hardly anyone notices them. But clearly, folks are noticing because this store only has 2 bags left. 

Good luck when you head out  Hope you find something nice. I'm on a ban of sorts so I can live vicariously through all you dolls and boys.


----------



## AshJs3

More Vince shirts at my store today. I can never have enough! 

I walked in and thought I saw a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag from afar, but it was a (very inspired by MBMJ) Cynthia Rowley. I also spotted some Deborah Lippmann, Essie, and OPI nail polishes. No colors that I liked though.


----------



## magdalinka

I need help with NOT buying this Michele watch

http://www.bagborroworsteal.com/Watches/Michele/Michele-Frog-Watch/16509

It is at our local TJs marked down to $560 and I am having such a hard time staying away from it.


----------



## <3 purses

jenga112 said:


> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!


 love the color, what a great price for the cabas


----------



## kyuis2004

Does anyone know id Tustin, ca n Glendale, ca to Maxxnhave good selection of designer bags or not?


----------



## asianjade

OMG... what a GREAT SCORED!!! Love the POP color! 



jenga112 said:


> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!


----------



## Jurirose

http://i1063.photobucket.com/alb
ums/t505/Jurirose30/20120801_150404.jpg






Celine small hobo $299 from $999. Got it from TJ Maxx skokie/evanston IL


----------



## nova_girl

Jurirose said:


> http://i1063.photobucket.com/alb
> ums/t505/Jurirose30/20120801_150404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine small hobo $299 from $999. Got it from TJ Maxx skokie/evanston IL



Ooh pretty, and also a great deal!


----------



## grobertson23

For the past couple months I've been frequenting my local Tj Maxx and I have found some great deals on clothes! Here are my favorite purchases thus far!!






Theory Top - $15






Jbrand Jeans - Style Gigi- $25






Vince top - $10






Elizabeth and James Top - $15






Theory Jacket -originally $495 - $25






Vince Silk Top - $34






Vince Silk Top $34






Sachi and Babi - $15






Marc by Marc Jacobs Shirt Limited Edition - $12

Thanks for letting me share!!!!


----------



## Pao9

Jurirose said:


> http://i1063.photobucket.com/alb
> ums/t505/Jurirose30/20120801_150404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine small hobo $299 from $999. Got it from TJ Maxx skokie/evanston IL



Im so jealous of everyones Celine finds!!!!! thats an amazing color!!




grobertson23 said:


> For the past couple months I've been frequenting my local Tj Maxx and I have found some great deals on clothes! Here are my favorite purchases thus far!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Top - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jbrand Jeans - Style Gigi- $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince top - $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth and James Top - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Jacket -originally $495 - $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Silk Top - $34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Silk Top $34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachi and Babi - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Shirt Limited Edition - $12
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!


 
Love Vince! Congrats


----------



## Jurirose

jenga112 said:


> My find at TJ Maxx...Celine hibiscus horizontal cabas!!



I love the color. Great find!


----------



## Jurirose

grobertson23 said:


> For the past couple months I've been frequenting my local Tj Maxx and I have found some great deals on clothes! Here are my favorite purchases thus far!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Top - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jbrand Jeans - Style Gigi- $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince top - $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth and James Top - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Jacket -originally $495 - $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Silk Top - $34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Silk Top $34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachi and Babi - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Shirt Limited Edition - $12
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



Love the silk top!


----------



## authenticplease

Jurirose said:


> http://i1063.photobucket.com/alb
> ums/t505/Jurirose30/20120801_150404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine small hobo $299 from $999. Got it from TJ Maxx skokie/evanston IL


 
congrats on an incredible find!!  l love the color!!!


----------



## mommy2dsa

Those are great deals... our local TJM never seems to have anything good... and what they have is always picked over. I think the staff grabs the good stuff when it comes in, or lets their friends know.


----------



## 4Elegance

grobertson23 said:
			
		

> For the past couple months I've been frequenting my local Tj Maxx and I have found some great deals on clothes! Here are my favorite purchases thus far!!
> 
> Theory Top - $15
> 
> Jbrand Jeans - Style Gigi- $25
> 
> Vince top - $10
> 
> Elizabeth and James Top - $15
> 
> Theory Jacket -originally $495 - $25
> 
> Vince Silk Top - $34
> 
> Vince Silk Top $34
> 
> Sachi and Babi - $15
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Shirt Limited Edition - $12
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



Wow what great finds.  You are one lucky girl. I will be dropping in more often since I work so close.


----------



## angelacolumbia

Love that Theory jacket!


----------



## magdalinka

grobertson23 said:
			
		

> For the past couple months I've been frequenting my local Tj Maxx and I have found some great deals on clothes! Here are my favorite purchases thus far!!
> 
> Theory Top - $15
> 
> Jbrand Jeans - Style Gigi- $25
> 
> Vince top - $10
> 
> Elizabeth and James Top - $15
> 
> Theory Jacket -originally $495 - $25
> 
> Vince Silk Top - $34
> 
> Vince Silk Top $34
> 
> Sachi and Babi - $15
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Shirt Limited Edition - $12
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!



These finds are unbelievable! You would pay more in consignment stores for this stuff. Love your Vince collection!


----------



## tinad2004

Jurirose said:


> http://i1063.photobucket.com/alb
> ums/t505/Jurirose30/20120801_150404.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine small hobo $299 from $999. Got it from TJ Maxx skokie/evanston IL



GREAT PRICE! Just saw this exact bag at my local TJMaxx but unfortunately it was still 999.99 =[ or it would have been mine in a heart beat


----------



## niclo

Cute Givenchy small Pandora at TJ Maxx Runway Moraga, CA. I would have snapped it up but I have too many blue color purses already. I think it was $399 or maybe $449?


----------



## randr21

niclo said:
			
		

> Cute Givenchy small Pandora at TJ Maxx Runway Moraga, CA. I would have snapped it up but I have too many blue color purses already. I think it was $399 or maybe $449?



I am jealous beyond words. Wish i could magically appear in CA right now.


----------



## Miss BB

Arcadia Italian handbags are at TJ Maxx this week


----------



## xzumur

oh yes! Italian bags are just in! I went into a tj max store just a few days agooo!


----------



## katran26

^ love that Givenchy!!! I need to go to my store soon and take a look around...


----------



## authenticplease

I went to the TJM on Ashford Dunwoody today and was shocked to see that the olive leather Givenchy Panadora was still there. However it was no longer marked down to $8xx. Instead it was $419!!!! So I had to bring it home. TJM ticketed price was $1499


----------



## authenticplease

If you have the chance swing by your Runway TJM to check out the markdowns. I bought 8 items of clothing this morning. Most were $15-$39. They were marked @80% off of TJM prices. I will photos later tonight if anyone is interested.


----------



## magdalinka

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I went to the TJM on Ashford Dunwoody today and was shocked to see that the olive leather Givenchy Panadora was still there. However it was no longer marked down to $8xx. Instead it was $419!!!! So I had to bring it home. TJM ticketed price was $1499



My jaw just dropped. What an amazing bag at an even more amazing price. Congrats!


----------



## Daer

I've always wanted to check out TJM stores. I had a friend who found a chanel jumbo caviar in mint condition, originally marked $3000-$4000 range, marked down to $800. Doubt I would ever have the luck, though.


----------



## Jurirose

authenticplease said:


> I went to the TJM on Ashford Dunwoody today and was shocked to see that the olive leather Givenchy Panadora was still there. However it was no longer marked down to $8xx. Instead it was $419!!!! So I had to bring it home. TJM ticketed price was $1499



Lucky you!  Need to check my tjmaxx Tom.


----------



## pinkfeet

A real Chanel at TJMaxx ? For 800?  

I have a hard time believing this one. Even 3000 is way under priced for Chanel these days. 

Not everything at these stores is always legit. Just sayin. ... Becareful.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Daer said:
			
		

> I've always wanted to check out TJM stores. I had a friend who found a chanel jumbo caviar in mint condition, originally marked $3000-$4000 range, marked down to $800. Doubt I would ever have the luck, though.



If that is real.... Omg!!!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I went to the TJM on Ashford Dunwoody today and was shocked to see that the olive leather Givenchy Panadora was still there. However it was no longer marked down to $8xx. Instead it was $419!!!! So I had to bring it home. TJM ticketed price was $1499



Great find!!!! Omg!!!! Lucky lucky! Congrats!


----------



## AEGIS

grobertson23 said:


> For the past couple months I've been frequenting my local Tj Maxx and I have found some great deals on clothes! Here are my favorite purchases thus far!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Top - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jbrand Jeans - Style Gigi- $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince top - $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elizabeth and James Top - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theory Jacket -originally $495 - $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Silk Top - $34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Silk Top $34
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachi and Babi - $15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs Shirt Limited Edition - $12
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!




amazing that you got that black vince top for $34! i got it for $69 at my TJMAxx and I consider myself lucky...I also have it in 4 colors


----------



## AEGIS

picked up this stunning Theory blazer for $119...and I got 10% off bc it had a small mark.  was not on sale but I was not going to wait for it.  it is off white and stunning irl


----------



## sneezz

authenticplease said:


> These were at the TJM Runway store near Perimeter Mall in ATL



Is that a Gucci I spy in pic 2?


----------



## jamamcg

pinkfeet said:
			
		

> A real Chanel at TJMaxx ? For 800?
> 
> I have a hard time believing this one. Even 3000 is way under priced for Chanel these days.
> 
> Not everything at these stores is always legit. Just sayin. ... Becareful.



I didn't believe it to begin with but I read a article and some places did get Chanel items a few years ago someone found a bag for $67 and someone else got sunglasses for £50 as well as cosmetics. Apparently it was a shipment from Bloomingdales.


----------



## angelstacie04

authenticplease said:
			
		

> If you have the chance swing by your Runway TJM to check out the markdowns. I bought 8 items of clothing this morning. Most were $15-$39. They were marked @80% off of TJM prices. I will photos later tonight if anyone is interested.



Oh yes!!!! It's getting close to their annual thing wherein a lot of clothes have a yellow sticker and are ridiculously marked down, sometimes even $1-2 for runway stuff, it usually goes on around labor day but maybe they're starting early!!! Excitement!!!!


----------



## jamamcg

angelstacie04 said:
			
		

> Oh yes!!!! It's getting close to their annual thing wherein a lot of clothes have a yellow sticker and are ridiculously marked down, sometimes even $1-2 for runway stuff, it usually goes on around labor day but maybe they're starting early!!! Excitement!!!!



Does that only happen once a year there?, it's done all year round here!


----------



## angelstacie04

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Does that only happen once a year there?, it's done all year round here!



 It only happens once a year here in North Carolina that I know of


----------



## amrx87

i just fount a marshalls near me that has the runway section....they had some fendi handbags marked down to around $350. too bad im not a fendi fan!!

the runway section is amazing though! i had no idea that marshalls had anything like that up until a few weeks ago


----------



## nova_girl

amrx87 said:


> i just fount a marshalls near me that has the runway section....they had some fendi handbags marked down to around $350. too bad im not a fendi fan!!
> 
> the runway section is amazing though! i had no idea that marshalls had anything like that up until a few weeks ago



Did you find out on a website that it was a runway store or did you find out by stopping by? I'm trying to figure out if any of my local Marshalls has a runway section. Thank you!


----------



## Pao9

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I went to the TJM on Ashford Dunwoody today and was shocked to see that the olive leather Givenchy Panadora was still there. However it was no longer marked down to $8xx. Instead it was $419!!!! So I had to bring it home. TJM ticketed price was $1499



Love it! Do you know of Any Marshalls that are good in the Atlanta area? Thanks!!


----------



## smiley13tree

authenticplease said:
			
		

> If you have the chance swing by your Runway TJM to check out the markdowns. I bought 8 items of clothing this morning. Most were $15-$39. They were marked @80% off of TJM prices. I will photos later tonight if anyone is interested.



Would love to see the deals you found!


----------



## amrx87

nova_girl said:


> Did you find out on a website that it was a runway store or did you find out by stopping by? I'm trying to figure out if any of my local Marshalls has a runway section. Thank you!


 
i just wandered in.  my bf was in the best buy next door and i got bored lol.  im sure if you call the stores any of the clerks can tell you though...it was a whole big section with a large sign over it.


----------



## nova_girl

amrx87 said:


> i just wandered in.  my bf was in the best buy next door and i got bored lol.  im sure if you call the stores any of the clerks can tell you though...it was a whole big section with a large sign over it.



Thank you


----------



## authenticplease

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Love it! Do you know of Any Marshalls that are good in the Atlanta area? Thanks!!



Most of the Marshall here are very .....um.....basic, for lack of a better descriptive word!

You might have luck at the one on Piedmont next to Miami Circle and Mercedes Benz of Buckhead. They are a large store. 

I looked the TJM runway stores up online. Atl only has 3.


----------



## Pao9

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Most of the Marshall here are very .....um.....basic, for lack of a better descriptive word!
> 
> You might have luck at the one on Piedmont next to Miami Circle and Mercedes Benz of Buckhead. They are a large store.
> 
> I looked the TJM runway stores up online. Atl only has 3.



Thanks! Ill try to check it out!


----------



## Daer

pinkfeet said:


> A real Chanel at TJMaxx ? For 800?
> 
> I have a hard time believing this one. Even 3000 is way under priced for Chanel these days.
> 
> Not everything at these stores is always legit. Just sayin. ... Becareful.


It was indeed real, girl had it authenticated and re-sold it shortly after. There has been quite a few 'hidden gem' stories when it comes to TJM, that just happened to be one of them.

I know the store around me tends to get shipments from the major department stores on bags that were out on display that they wanted to replace.


----------



## katrin

i happened to stop by tj maxx today and i picked up those paige denim shorts in white for $15! i agree they are a steal! wish they had more colors in my size!


----------



## Pao9

I was in Atlanta for the weekend and went to the runway Store! I found this Amazing Givenchy Antigona tote, previously posted by authenticplease ( thank you for that!!!)
It was $269 which is a steal! However it was stained with something that resembled grease, but for that price I didn't care! 
After reading here that lots of you were successful in asking for discounts on damaged items I decided to ask the supervisor. 
At first she said she would give me 10% off which I was happy about, then she smiled and said. "how does $195 sound?" I said deal!!!!!!

So there it is a $1250 bag for $195!!! And I'm happy as hell!!!


----------



## ValentineNicole

Pao9 said:
			
		

> I was in Atlanta for the weekend and went to the runway Store! I found this Amazing Givenchy Antigona tote, previously posted by authenticplease ( thank you for that!!!)
> It was $269 which is a steal! However it was stained with something that resembled grease, but for that price I didn't care!
> After reading here that lots of you were successful in asking for discounts on damaged items I decided to ask the supervisor.
> At first she said she would give me 10% off which I was happy about, then she smiled and said. "how does $195 sound?" I said deal!!!!!!
> 
> So there it is a $1250 bag for $195!!! And I'm happy as hell!!!



That's incredible!!!! Nice score chica!


----------



## Morisa

Pao9 said:


> I was in Atlanta for the weekend and went to the runway Store! I found this Amazing Givenchy Antigona tote, previously posted by authenticplease ( thank you for that!!!)
> It was $269 which is a steal! However it was stained with something that resembled grease, but for that price I didn't care!
> After reading here that lots of you were successful in asking for discounts on damaged items I decided to ask the supervisor.
> At first she said she would give me 10% off which I was happy about, then she smiled and said. "how does $195 sound?" I said deal!!!!!!
> 
> So there it is a $1250 bag for $195!!! And I'm happy as hell!!!



Nice find!  Did you take the bag to a cleaner to find out how much it would be to have the stain removed?


----------



## ilsecita

Pao9 said:


> I was in Atlanta for the weekend and went to the runway Store! I found this Amazing Givenchy Antigona tote, previously posted by authenticplease ( thank you for that!!!)
> It was $269 which is a steal! However it was stained with something that resembled grease, but for that price I didn't care!
> After reading here that lots of you were successful in asking for discounts on damaged items I decided to ask the supervisor.
> At first she said she would give me 10% off which I was happy about, then she smiled and said. "how does $195 sound?" I said deal!!!!!!
> 
> So there it is a $1250 bag for $195!!! And I'm happy as hell!!!
> 
> View attachment 1821250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1821251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1821241




Omg I'm soooo jealous! I tried to buy this bag at Barney's for full price and they were sold out. I think I would SCREAM if I saw it at my crappy TJmaxx.

Congrats!


----------



## Pao9

Morisa said:
			
		

> Nice find!  Did you take the bag to a cleaner to find out how much it would be to have the stain removed?



I just got it today! But you think it can be cleaned? I'll definitely try everything! It's also missing the little pouch that comes with it, somebody probably stole it. I was thinking of even sending a picture to Givenchy and seeing if they recommend something! Any ideas are welcome!


----------



## authenticplease

Pao9 said:
			
		

> I just got it today! But you think it can be cleaned? I'll definitely try everything! It's also missing the little pouch that comes with it, somebody probably stole it. I was thinking of even sending a picture to Givenchy and seeing if they recommend something! Any ideas are welcome!



Congrats Pao9!! Since you are local, go to Santana Creative( on the lowest level, next to Subway, of the Target tiered shopping center across from Phipps). Ask for Isacc. If anyone can remove it, he can!  Jeffrey's uses them and the are the preferred cobbler for most premier designers. I take all of my CLs there!


----------



## Pao9

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Congrats Pao9!! Since you are local, go to Santana Creative( on the lowest level, next to Subway, of the Target tiered shopping center across from Phipps). Ask for Isacc. If anyone can remove it, he can!  Jeffrey's uses them and the are the preferred cobbler for most premier designers. I take all of my CLs there!



Thank you so much! Unfortunately I'm not local, I'm from south florida, and came up just for the weekend! (what a drive) I'm heading back now so I'll have to find one one down there, of no one can take it out maybe I'll have to come back and talk to Isaac, LOL!!!
By the way does Jeffrey's have discounts on Celines?


----------



## authenticplease

smiley13tree said:
			
		

> Would love to see the deals you found!



Here are the clothing items.....

Theyskens Theory raised dot tee retail tag attached $206....TJM org $69.99 marked to $25

Elizabeth & James silk jacket retail $240...TJM org $119.99 marked to $39

Joie silk shorts retail tags attached $224....TJM org $69.99 marked to $25


----------



## authenticplease

And a few others....

Catherine Malandrino silk skirt TJM original price $119 marked to $20

See by Chloe silk skirt retail $325....TJM org price $129.99 marked to $39

Dolce & Gabbana lace top retail $500....TJM org price $199.99 marked to $15


----------



## smiley13tree

authenticplease said:
			
		

> And a few others....
> 
> Catherine Malandrino silk skirt TJM original price $119 marked to $20
> 
> See by Chloe silk skirt retail $325....TJM org price $129.99 marked to $39
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana lace top retail $500....TJM org price $199.99 marked to $15



These are amazing deals!! I especially like the silk shorts. And the D&G lace top? Wow I wish I could find them at my store. So many new outfits ! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katlun

Pao9 said:


> Thank you so much! Unfortunately I'm not local, I'm from south florida, and came up just for the weekend! (what a drive) I'm heading back now so I'll have to find one one down there, of no one can take it out maybe I'll have to come back and talk to Isaac, LOL!!!
> By the way does Jeffrey's have discounts on Celines?



Try this:


http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-Grease-Stains-on-Leather


----------



## angelstacie04

Random question for all my DC/MD/VA TJ Maxxx shoppers: 

I'm visiting family in the DMV area and trying to decide which TJ Maxx, Marshall's, and Nordstrom Rack would be the best ones to go to! Any suggestions! And feel free to PM me to avoid clogging the thread  thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## Meandmyhermes

Pao9 said:


> I was in Atlanta for the weekend and went to the runway Store! I found this Amazing Givenchy Antigona tote, previously posted by authenticplease ( thank you for that!!!)
> It was $269 which is a steal! However it was stained with something that resembled grease, but for that price I didn't care!
> After reading here that lots of you were successful in asking for discounts on damaged items I decided to ask the supervisor.
> At first she said she would give me 10% off which I was happy about, then she smiled and said. "how does $195 sound?" I said deal!!!!!!
> 
> So there it is a $1250 bag for $195!!! And I'm happy as hell!!!
> 
> View attachment 1821250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1821251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1821241


WOW Great find. I've had great luck with Margarets Cleaners in CA. You can ship to them. Both of my bags came back like new. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## nova_girl

angelstacie04 said:
			
		

> Random question for all my DC/MD/VA TJ Maxxx shoppers:
> 
> I'm visiting family in the DMV area and trying to decide which TJ Maxx, Marshall's, and Nordstrom Rack would be the best ones to go to! Any suggestions! And feel free to PM me to avoid clogging the thread  thank you in advance!!!!



I can speak for the northern Virginia stores. There are two runway TJs that I go to, one on Leesburg Pike and one in Alexandria in Potomac Yard. As far as the Rack's, there are 4 that I go to, although the one in Dulles might be a bit far for you (but I found my Celine there so it could end up being worth the trip lol). I think Potomac Mills is the largest, but it's usually pretty picked over, but it is in a pretty good outlet mall so you could go to the bloomies, nordies and Saks outlets while you're there. Fairfax is a bit smaller, as is Pentagon City (but I did find my first Bal there). I don't think any of the Marshalls here are particularly great. Hope that helps, and let us know what you find!


----------



## thithi

authenticplease said:


> I went to the TJM on Ashford Dunwoody today and was shocked to see that the olive leather Givenchy Panadora was still there. However it was no longer marked down to $8xx. Instead it was $419!!!! So I had to bring it home. TJM ticketed price was $1499


holy crap, that's the best deal I've ever seen on a Pandora... congrats!!  I'm so jealous!


----------



## angelstacie04

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I can speak for the northern Virginia stores. There are two runway TJs that I go to, one on Leesburg Pike and one in Alexandria in Potomac Yard. As far as the Rack's, there are 4 that I go to, although the one in Dulles might be a bit far for you (but I found my Celine there so it could end up being worth the trip lol). I think Potomac Mills is the largest, but it's usually pretty picked over, but it is in a pretty good outlet mall so you could go to the bloomies, nordies and Saks outlets while you're there. Fairfax is a bit smaller, as is Pentagon City (but I did find my first Bal there). I don't think any of the Marshalls here are particularly great. Hope that helps, and let us know what you find!



Thank you so much for your help!!!

The TJ Maxx in Alexandria was so empty, I was shocked. I just bought a black BCBG maxi skirt for $29 from $79.

But, I two major deals at Nordstrom Rack at Potomac Mills!!!

Giuseppe's for $164.25 compared at $1095 and Jimmy Choo's for $89.25 compared at $585!!!! 

I would just like to thank my fellow size 40 & 41 PF family members for not shopping today so I could snag these!!! Lol


----------



## Esquared72

angelstacie04 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> The TJ Maxx in Alexandria was so empty, I was shocked. I just bought a black BCBG maxi skirt for $29 from $79.
> 
> But, I two major deals at Nordstrom Rack at Potomac Mills!!!
> 
> Giuseppe's for $164.25 compared at $1095 and Jimmy Choo's for $89.25 compared at $585!!!!
> 
> I would just like to thank my fellow size 40 & 41 PF family members for not shopping today so I could snag these!!! Lol



Great finds!!! I loooove those Jimmy Choos!


----------



## angelstacie04

eehlers said:
			
		

> Great finds!!! I loooove those Jimmy Choos!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## nova_girl

angelstacie04 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> The TJ Maxx in Alexandria was so empty, I was shocked. I just bought a black BCBG maxi skirt for $29 from $79.
> 
> But, I two major deals at Nordstrom Rack at Potomac Mills!!!
> 
> Giuseppe's for $164.25 compared at $1095 and Jimmy Choo's for $89.25 compared at $585!!!!
> 
> I would just like to thank my fellow size 40 & 41 PF family members for not shopping today so I could snag these!!! Lol



Great finds, and I'm glad I could help!


----------



## nova_girl

Oh, I wanted to add that I saw a black Marc Jacobs single (I think that was the name, it was a small quilted bag) for $499 at the Kingstowne, VA TJ Maxx. I considered it, but it was a bit small and I just had two major bag purchases so I had to leave it behind.


----------



## Aluxe

angelstacie04 said:


> Thank you so much for your help!!!
> 
> The TJ Maxx in Alexandria was so empty, I was shocked. I just bought a black BCBG maxi skirt for $29 from $79.
> 
> But, I two major deals at Nordstrom Rack at Potomac Mills!!!
> 
> Giuseppe's for $164.25 compared at $1095 and Jimmy Choo's for $89.25 compared at $585!!!!
> 
> I would just like to thank my fellow size 40 & 41 PF family members for not shopping today so I could snag these!!! Lol



Loving your Choo...great score.


----------



## Aluxe

angelstacie04 said:


> Random question for all my DC/MD/VA TJ Maxxx shoppers:
> 
> I'm visiting family in the DMV area and trying to decide which TJ Maxx, Marshall's, and Nordstrom Rack would be the best ones to go to! Any suggestions! And feel free to PM me to avoid clogging the thread  thank you in advance!!!!



If you are still in the DMV and in DC, I suggest you go to the TJ Maxx runway store in downtown NW. There are incredible sales on runway clothing. Price points include $25, $39, $44 for Joie, Max Azria Runway, Paige denim, JBrand, Marc Jacobs ....

Its like a candy store. I had to force myself to walk out with nothing (which I now regret of course, ) but the deals are ridiculous. Plan on returning this weekend. There should be additional markdowns, methinks


----------



## Aluxe

Pao9 said:


> I was in Atlanta for the weekend and went to the runway Store! I found this Amazing Givenchy Antigona tote, previously posted by authenticplease ( thank you for that!!!)
> It was $269 which is a steal! However it was stained with something that resembled grease, but for that price I didn't care!
> After reading here that lots of you were successful in asking for discounts on damaged items I decided to ask the supervisor.
> At first she said she would give me 10% off which I was happy about, then she smiled and said. "how does $195 sound?" I said deal!!!!!!
> 
> So there it is a $1250 bag for $195!!! And I'm happy as hell!!!
> 
> View attachment 1821250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1821251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1821241





First of all - congrats on a mighty score! Stain or no stain, that bag is worth it. The leather is so lovely. So sad that it is stained though because Givenchy leather is so low maintenance.

Hope you can find someone to take it down a tad - I've heard of the baking soda technique, but depending on how long that stain has been there - does it look oil based? - it might be difficult. 

But enjoy your bag all the same!


----------



## Meandmyhermes

Aluxe said:


> If you are still in the DMV and in DC, I suggest you go to the TJ Maxx runway store in downtown NW. There are incredible sales on runway clothing. Price points include $25, $39, $44 for Joie, Max Azria Runway, Paige denim, JBrand, Marc Jacobs ....
> 
> Its like a candy store. I had to force myself to walk out with nothing (which I now regret of course, ) but the deals are ridiculous. Plan on returning this weekend. There should be additional markdowns, methinks


Hi all, Im new here, so excited to see all of the fantastic finds posted. Congrats to all. Can't wait to visit my local TJ's tomorrow.


----------



## Pao9

Aluxe said:
			
		

> First of all - congrats on a mighty score! Stain or no stain, that bag is worth it. The leather is so lovely. So sad that it is stained though because Givenchy leather is so low maintenance.
> 
> Hope you can find someone to take it down a tad - I've heard of the baking soda technique, but depending on how long that stain has been there - does it look oil based? - it might be difficult.
> 
> But enjoy your bag all the same!



Thank you so much for the advice! I emailed the pictures to Givenchy and hopefully They can give me some advice as well!


----------



## Pao9

authenticplease said:


> And a few others....
> 
> Catherine Malandrino silk skirt TJM original price $119 marked to $20
> 
> See by Chloe silk skirt retail $325....TJM org price $129.99 marked to $39
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana lace top retail $500....TJM org price $199.99 marked to $15



I love all your finds! The Dolce is amazing!!!! $15 crazyyyyy!!!!


----------



## Aluxe

Meandmyhermes said:


> Hi all, Im new here, so excited to see all of the fantastic finds posted. Congrats to all. Can't wait to visit my local TJ's tomorrow.



welcome to tpf


----------



## intricateee

Found these Coach Aly Flats at TJMaxx over the weekend for $34!..






(not my picture)


----------



## tinad2004

^^ very cute i love coach flats- i find them to be so comfy!


----------



## feudingfaeries

cute flats! were these regular mark down or clearance prices?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I saw some Jimmy Choos and YSL's


----------



## pinkrose398

HeartMyMJs said:


> I saw some Jimmy Choos and YSL's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824470



How much were the YSLs? I've been eyeing the Cabas Chyc bag =D


----------



## aa12

HeartMyMJs said:


> I saw some Jimmy Choos and YSL's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824470



where is this store located?


----------



## niclo

HeartMyMJs said:


> I saw some Jimmy Choos and YSL's
> 
> 
> View attachment 1824470



Nice! Do you recall how much the YSL was selling for?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sorry just your questions.  I did not notice the price.  The store is in Redondo Beach.  Their number is 310-214-3212.


----------



## alouette

Seeing everyone's fabulous finds made me optimistic that I should give my local TJM and Marshall's a try...again...

I did - and wanted to curse the whole time I was there. 

What the?  Nine West.........Michael by MK bags......and B. Makowsky as the HUGE designer brands there.....  

Yes, I'm lucky that I'm not always tempted but geesh.....end of rant!


----------



## Pao9

alouette said:


> Seeing everyone's fabulous finds made me optimistic that I should give my local TJM and Marshall's a try...again...
> 
> I did - and wanted to curse the whole time I was there.
> 
> What the?  Nine West.........Michael by MK bags......and B. Makowsky as the HUGE designer brands there.....
> 
> Yes, I'm lucky that I'm not always tempted but geesh.....end of rant!



Where do you live? you need to find a Runway store. Check their website!


----------



## feudingfaeries

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry just your questions.  I did not notice the price.  The store is in Redondo Beach.  Their number is 310-214-3212.



You have got to be freaking kidding me!!!! Omg. My bf lives near this store and I used to frequent it at least once a week. And now I'm freaking on medical and can't drive far and they get stuff like this!!! So upsetting.


----------



## alouette

Pao9 said:


> Where do you live? you need to find a Runway store. Check their website!



More like, I need to move!!

I live in a suburb outside of Phoenix. Unfortunately, noo runway stores near me.  Maybe when the hubby retires, I can find myself a decent place to live and shop within the same place, ha.


----------



## Pao9

alouette said:
			
		

> More like, I need to move!!
> 
> I live in a suburb outside of Phoenix. Unfortunately, noo runway stores near me.  Maybe when the hubby retires, I can find myself a decent place to live and shop within the same place, ha.



Why do you need runway stores when you have Last chance??? I travel to phoenix once a year just to shop there!


----------



## intricateee

feudingfaeries said:


> cute flats! were these regular mark down or clearance prices?



it was a clearance price~ it had been marked down 3 times .. original TJMaxx price was 69.99


----------



## alouette

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Why do you need runway stores when you have Last chance??? I travel to phoenix once a year just to shop there!



You know. I never think of that place. May give it a try today! Thanks!!! Will let u know what's there!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Love, love TJMAXX. Cole Haan red leather tote $79. MK flats $50. Coach sneakers $79. Love a good bargain. Now I need to revamp my closets & loose the stuff I don't wear. No space anywhere. It's a shame.


----------



## Pao9

alouette said:
			
		

> You know. I never think of that place. May give it a try today! Thanks!!! Will let u know what's there!



I just  found a celine and ysl roady Last month, but you need to get there early!


----------



## cumbaroll

alouette said:
			
		

> Seeing everyone's fabulous finds made me optimistic that I should give my local TJM and Marshall's a try...again...
> 
> I did - and wanted to curse the whole time I was there.
> 
> What the?  Nine West.........Michael by MK bags......and B. Makowsky as the HUGE designer brands there.....
> 
> Yes, I'm lucky that I'm not always tempted but geesh.....end of rant!



Just FYI. The TJ Maxx on Frank Lloyd Wright had a Balenciaga work in purple


----------



## HeartMyMJs

feudingfaeries said:
			
		

> You have got to be freaking kidding me!!!! Omg. My bf lives near this store and I used to frequent it at least once a week. And now I'm freaking on medical and can't drive far and they get stuff like this!!! So upsetting.



Yes their store had a lot of goodies!  It was shipped that day I went.  They had a whole stock of MK Hamiltons, Kate Spade bags, Jimmy Choos, YSL's and some Fendi bags.


----------



## feudingfaeries

cumbaroll said:


> Just FYI. The TJ Maxx on Frank Lloyd Wright had a Balenciaga work in purple



By any chance do you know the price of the Bal work?


----------



## aa12

feudingfaeries said:


> By any chance do you know the price of the Bal work?



where is this store located?


----------



## saira1214

feudingfaeries said:


> By any chance do you know the price of the Bal work?


 


cumbaroll said:


> Just FYI. The TJ Maxx on Frank Lloyd Wright had a Balenciaga work in purple


  If it is regular hardware and less than $1300.00, RUN don't walk to get it!


----------



## 1_chanel_road

angsh said:


> I just bought a Celine Small Cabas in nude for $189 (marked down from 995 --> 629 --> 189 from TJMaxx NYC Wall Street!!


wow thats a great deal


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Hey guys i need your help ..i go to tjmaxx and marshalls a lot but I've never seen fendi at marshalls...im aware that tjmaxx has the runway section so they have all these high end designer bags.. Should i be concerned that last night i found a fendi chameleon bag..! could they.be selling fakes ....has anyone seen high end bags such as gucci prada fendi at marshalls??? here are pictures below.. Thanks


----------



## Pao9

yellowdaisy14 said:
			
		

> Hey guys i need your help ..i go to tjmaxx and marshalls a lot but I've never seen fendi at marshalls...im aware that tjmaxx has the runway section so they have all these high end designer bags.. Should i be concerned that last night i found a fendi chameleon bag..! could they.be selling fakes ....has anyone seen high end bags such as gucci prada fendi at marshalls??? here are pictures below.. Thanks



You shouldn't be concerned! Even non runway stores get high end bags! It's authentic! Congrats  on your Fendi!!!!!


----------



## nova_girl

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Hey guys i need your help ..i go to tjmaxx and marshalls a lot but I've never seen fendi at marshalls...im aware that tjmaxx has the runway section so they have all these high end designer bags.. Should i be concerned that last night i found a fendi chameleon bag..! could they.be selling fakes ....has anyone seen high end bags such as gucci prada fendi at marshalls??? here are pictures below.. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1827827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827830



I personally haven't found any high end bags at any of my Marshalls' but there have been a few reports of some lucky ladies finding some. There's a big-ish Marshalls near my job so if I'm not too tired after work I'm going to stop by since I think that one would be most likely to have some good bags. Congrats on your find, the leather looks so soft!


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Hey guys i need your help ..i go to tjmaxx and marshalls a lot but I've never seen fendi at marshalls...im aware that tjmaxx has the runway section so they have all these high end designer bags.. Should i be concerned that last night i found a fendi chameleon bag..! could they.be selling fakes ....has anyone seen high end bags such as gucci prada fendi at marshalls??? here are pictures below.. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1827827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827830


I have seen Gucci, Fendi and YSL bags at TJ Max before. I wouldn't be worried.


----------



## Ginger Tea

yellowdaisy14 said:
			
		

> Hey guys i need your help ..i go to tjmaxx and marshalls a lot but I've never seen fendi at marshalls...im aware that tjmaxx has the runway section so they have all these high end designer bags.. Should i be concerned that last night i found a fendi chameleon bag..! could they.be selling fakes ....has anyone seen high end bags such as gucci prada fendi at marshalls??? here are pictures below.. Thanks



I don't know if it's real or not, but that is a very nice bag. Maybe there is a thread here that can help in authenticating it. I've seen  MK, Coach, Dooney & Burke but no Fendi for TJMaxx. Doesn't mean it's not possible. I have seen high end shoes there so I would think it is real. Sashay and work it!


----------



## Morisa

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Hey guys i need your help ..i go to tjmaxx and marshalls a lot but I've never seen fendi at marshalls...im aware that tjmaxx has the runway section so they have all these high end designer bags.. Should i be concerned that last night i found a fendi chameleon bag..! could they.be selling fakes ....has anyone seen high end bags such as gucci prada fendi at marshalls??? here are pictures below.. Thanks



try asking in the authenticate this fendi thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/au...se-read-rules-use-format-post-590716-494.html


----------



## yellowdaisy14

thanksssss guys !!


----------



## tinad2004

ugh i am so upset, after seeing so many great finds i visited some stores in Northern Jersey as well as the TJMAXX on Columbus Square in NYC and it sucked =[ you ladies are all so lucky for getting such good deals!


----------



## feudingfaeries

That fendi is such a beauty


----------



## yellowdaisy14

feudingfaeries said:
			
		

> That fendi is such a beauty



Thank you !!!


----------



## alouette

cumbaroll said:


> Just FYI. The TJ Maxx on Frank Lloyd Wright had a Balenciaga work in purple



Hey there!  Cool thanks for the info.  I might have to trek up there.  Quite a jaunt for me since I live way down in the southeast valley.  Hmm...


----------



## Aluxe

TJ Maxx, Bowie, MD:

Cobalt blue Salvatore Ferragamo bag (Fanya or Farya was the name but can't remember) - $799

YSL Neo (reversible) bag in red leather and nude patent - $799 had a few scratches on the leather so you can probably get a 10% reduction

Blue Marc Jacobs (or MBMJ) doctor-style satchel bag (sorry didn't check price)

Chloe tote

Balenciaga yellow clutch $799 (still!!!!! I swear they know I am stalking that bag and won't put it on sale)

May be in DC tonight or tomorrow, will update with any bag info from the DC Runway store.

Have a great weekend, ladies!

Oh, ladies in the Annapolis area, the TJ Maxx (not far from Target/Whole Foods) did an additional cut on sale clothing. Kate Spade, BCBGMax Azria, and much more on sale.  Rebecca Minkoff clutches for the Minkettes as well.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Anyone in the South Florida area have deals to share? The best I've seen are some Kate Spade shoes.


----------



## Pao9

GingerSnap527 said:
			
		

> Anyone in the South Florida area have deals to share? The best I've seen are some Kate Spade shoes.



Nope, I called palm beach and they had 2 fendi and Boca had 1 Dolce gabbana!!!! Boca always has many designer bags!! Dont know what's going on with these stores!!


----------



## amandas

Pao9 said:


> Nope, I called palm beach and they had 2 fendi and Boca had 1 Dolce gabbana!!!! Boca always has many designer bags!! Dont know what's going on with these stores!!




I've heard Boca always gets the good stuff but lately I've been calling and they have nothing good in the way of purses!


----------



## kwikspice

i LOVE your updates thank you so much!







Aluxe said:


> TJ Maxx, Bowie, MD:
> 
> Cobalt blue Salvatore Ferragamo bag (Fanya or Farya was the name but can't remember) - $799
> 
> YSL Neo (reversible) bag in red leather and nude patent - $799 had a few scratches on the leather so you can probably get a 10% reduction
> 
> Blue Marc Jacobs (or MBMJ) doctor-style satchel bag (sorry didn't check price)
> 
> Chloe tote
> 
> Balenciaga yellow clutch $799 (still!!!!! I swear they know I am stalking that bag and won't put it on sale)
> 
> May be in DC tonight or tomorrow, will update with any bag info from the DC Runway store.
> 
> Have a great weekend, ladies!
> 
> Oh, ladies in the Annapolis area, the TJ Maxx (not far from Target/Whole Foods) did an additional cut on sale clothing. Kate Spade, BCBGMax Azria, and much more on sale.  Rebecca Minkoff clutches for the Minkettes as well.


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> i LOVE your updates thank you so much!



You are always so nice Kwikspice 
Still on the look out for that Panda for ya!


----------



## cumbaroll

alouette said:
			
		

> Hey there!  Cool thanks for the info.  I might have to trek up there.  Quite a jaunt for me since I live way down in the southeast valley.  Hmm...



Actually, it was the papier tote


----------



## alouette

cumbaroll said:


> Actually, it was the papier tote



Ah thanks for the info.  Not looking for a big tote...good thing I didn't drive up there.


----------



## magdalinka

Our local TJs started a clearance sale today and here is what I got.
Total out of pocket: $75
Total retail: $640

View attachment 1832915




View attachment 1832916


----------



## authenticplease

^^love your finds(especially their prices!)


----------



## Ginger Tea

magdalinka said:
			
		

> Our local TJs started a clearance sale today and here is what I got.
> Total out of pocket: $75
> Total retail: $640



Great job! Congrats on your lovely finds.


----------



## AEGIS

did clearance start today? i got some great deals.

PAIGE silk wide legged pants for $15 original 200+

Theory knit dress $10 original $300+

and i bought another vince cowl neck top even though I already have the same blouse in the same color bc it was only $35


----------



## AEGIS

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Hey guys i need your help ..i go to tjmaxx and marshalls a lot but I've never seen fendi at marshalls...im aware that tjmaxx has the runway section so they have all these high end designer bags.. Should i be concerned that last night i found a fendi chameleon bag..! could they.be selling fakes ....has anyone seen high end bags such as gucci prada fendi at marshalls??? here are pictures below.. Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1827827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827828
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827829
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1827830




i have seen high end bags at certain Marshalls


----------



## magdalinka

authenticplease said:


> ^^love your finds(especially their prices!)





Ginger Tea said:


> Great job! Congrats on your lovely finds.





AEGIS said:


> did clearance start today? i got some great deals.
> 
> PAIGE silk wide legged pants for $15 original 200+
> 
> Theory knit dress $10 original $300+
> 
> and i bought another vince cowl neck top even though I already have the same blouse in the same color bc it was only $35


Thank you . Yes, the clearance did start today and I am thinking I need to go back for more


----------



## LoLaChoo

magdalinka said:
			
		

> Our local TJs started a clearance sale today and here is what I got.
> Total out of pocket: $75
> Total retail: $640



Gosh! I'm jealous!! I bought that same Nanette dress at off fifth for 80 bucks and I thought it was a steal! You got a great deal!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Our local TJs started a clearance sale today and here is what I got.
> Total out of pocket: $75
> Total retail: $640
> 
> View attachment 1832915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1832916



Wow great deals!!! I also found a tory for that price but with no box, were you able to find one also?


----------



## yellowdaisy14

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i have seen high end bags at certain Marshalls



Thanks!!! i was worried but all you guys gave me a thumbs up...so she's a keeper ..very early birthday gift to myself....


----------



## ghurty

Are these items usually in the sender runway section, or are they throughout the store?


----------



## magdalinka

I feel like I won the lottery today. Found a beautiful Marc by Marc Jacobs dress for $25 marked down from $328. Will be wearing this beauty for my 30th in 2 weeks. Woohoo so happy  also found $7 James Perse shorts down from $165 and a small bonus of a $2 soap and paper company hand lotion. 

View attachment 1834146


----------



## aga5

I picked up a Fendi Anna bag at TJ Max for $499 original price $2290.


----------



## amandas

ghurty said:


> Are these items usually in the sender runway section, or are they throughout the store?



I'm curious about this as well. I only see designer clothes in the runway stores. As for purses, I haven't seen any in the runway store I go to but rather all the other regular TJ Maxx's. I don't recall seeing any good designer shoes but I can't say I've looked that hard for any so who knows.

I live in South Florida btw so it may be different in other places.


----------



## Ginger Tea

aga5 said:
			
		

> I picked up a Fendi Anna bag at TJ Max for $499 original price $2290.



Great find!


----------



## Pao9

aga5 said:


> I picked up a Fendi Anna bag at TJ Max for $499 original price $2290.



Picturessssssss please!!!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

aga5 said:
			
		

> I picked up a Fendi Anna bag at TJ Max for $499 original price $2290.



That's amazing!!!! i paid double that...what a great find..enjoy your bag


----------



## authenticplease

aga5 said:
			
		

> I picked up a Fendi Anna bag at TJ Max for $499 original price $2290.



So exciting!  What color?  I would love to see pics too


----------



## aga5




----------



## aga5

Pardon the angle I am sitting on a plane already taking thus baby on a trip


----------



## ValentineNicole

Beautiful!!! I love it!


----------



## katran26

omg my tj maxx (downtown Boston) was totally empty of anything decent, so jealous


----------



## Aluxe

aga5 said:


> View attachment 1834871



What a GREAT score!!!
Congrats!


----------



## NCC1701D

magdalinka said:


> I feel like I won the lottery today. Found a beautiful Marc by Marc Jacobs dress for $25 marked down from $328. Will be wearing this beauty for my 30th in 2 weeks. Woohoo so happy  also found $7 James Perse shorts down from $165 and a small bonus of a $2 soap and paper company hand lotion.
> 
> View attachment 1834146



That dress is TDF! Happy birthday to you! Mine is around the same time


----------



## authenticplease

Congratulations!  What a stunning bag...Enjoy!!


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:


> Wow great deals!!! I also found a tory for that price but with no box, were you able to find one also?


No, no box for me either . Now we are sunnies twins 



NCC1701D said:


> That dress is TDF! Happy birthday to you! Mine is around the same time


Thank you fellow ... Virgo??


aga5 said:


> View attachment 1834871



What a beautiful find! Congrats!


----------



## NCC1701D

magdalinka said:


> Thank you fellow ... Virgo??



Yes... barely... 25th.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Aluxe said:
			
		

> What a GREAT score!!!
> Congrats!



I am liking that! Nice!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> I am liking that! Nice!



Oops. Quoted the wrong one. Anyway, really liking that bag!


----------



## angelstacie04

Wow! Congrats on the fabulous purses and finds! Everyone's finding such great deals lately! Makes me feel like I should go shopping lol 

I posted this in the H&G section, but I thought I may find better luck with my fellow PFers who shop in TJMaxx and Marshalls! I found this marble or granite looking stool/stump on sale at either TJ Maxx or Homegoods, can't remember which one bc I go to so many lol. It looks pretty cool but I have no idea what it is or what I could use it for, does anyone have any suggestions or ideas of what it could be? I'd GREATLY appreciate it bc I'm trying to decide if I should go back to the store to get it. It could be a great piece for my lawn or an accent piece in the living room in new home that I'll be closing on in October but idk, I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Could make an accent piece as you said inside or out. Could be used as a plant stand.


----------



## Ginger Tea

angelstacie04 said:
			
		

> Wow! Congrats on the fabulous purses and finds! Everyone's finding such great deals lately! Makes me feel like I should go shopping lol
> 
> I posted this in the H&G section, but I thought I may find better luck with my fellow PFers who shop in TJMaxx and Marshalls! I found this marble or granite looking stool/stump on sale at either TJ Maxx or Homegoods, can't remember which one bc I go to so many lol. It looks pretty cool but I have no idea what it is or what I could use it for, does anyone have any suggestions or ideas of what it could be? I'd GREATLY appreciate it bc I'm trying to decide if I should go back to the store to get it. It could be a great piece for my lawn or an accent piece in the living room in new home that I'll be closing on in October but idk, I'm on the fence about it.



Would make a good plant stand in the garden.


----------



## AEGIS

aga5 said:


> View attachment 1834871




beautiful!!

i picked up a vince blouse for $34, a theory blazer for $20, and bcbg skirt for $20.  i am going to my third tjmaxx tomorrow


----------



## Pao9

aga5 said:


> View attachment 1834871



Great score!!!


----------



## Pao9

angelstacie04 said:


> Wow! Congrats on the fabulous purses and finds! Everyone's finding such great deals lately! Makes me feel like I should go shopping lol
> 
> I posted this in the H&G section, but I thought I may find better luck with my fellow PFers who shop in TJMaxx and Marshalls! I found this marble or granite looking stool/stump on sale at either TJ Maxx or Homegoods, can't remember which one bc I go to so many lol. It looks pretty cool but I have no idea what it is or what I could use it for, does anyone have any suggestions or ideas of what it could be? I'd GREATLY appreciate it bc I'm trying to decide if I should go back to the store to get it. It could be a great piece for my lawn or an accent piece in the living room in new home that I'll be closing on in October but idk, I'm on the fence about it.



I have a similar one but its twisted and i have a Buddha head, so I put the head on top.


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at the TJM in Buckhead near Phipps....lots of new Longchamp in the $59-$99 range depending on handle length and bag size.


----------



## nova_girl

authenticplease said:


> These are available at the TJM in Buckhead near Phipps....lots of new Longchamp in the $59-$99 range depending on handle length and bag size.



I was just at a Runway store and I wish they would have had some Longchamps!


----------



## AshJs3

So jealous of that MBMJ and all of those Longchamps! I'd have bought one of each!


----------



## jamamcg

Popped into my local Maxx today saw lots of Pucci, Ralph Lauren, Gaultier, Moschino, Dolce & Gabbana, D&G, Michael Kors and surprisingly Vivienne Westwood
I got a Vivienne Westwood Tshirt for £24.99 and a Givenchy pocket scarf for £16.99









and the best bit PUCCI flock hanger 




I love swapping the hangers on items so i can get a designer one


----------



## Ginger Tea

Picked up a Vivienne Westwood dress for $39. Not the color I wanted because I had it in my hand, put it back & of course it was gone. Settled for a different color.


----------



## amandas

jamamcg said:


> Popped into my local Maxx today saw lots of Pucci, Ralph Lauren, Gaultier, Moschino, Dolce & Gabbana, D&G, Michael Kors and surprisingly Vivienne Westwood
> I got a Vivienne Westwood Tshirt for £24.99 and a Givenchy pocket scarf for £16.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the best bit PUCCI flock hanger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love swapping the hangers on items so i can get a designer one



Ah my boyfriend would die for that scarf. Can I have it


----------



## angelstacie04

Ginger Tea said:


> Could make an accent piece as you said inside or out. Could be used as a plant stand.





Pao9 said:


> I have a similar one but its twisted and i have a Buddha head, so I put the head on top.



Thank you! I just may go back and get it tomorrow lol


----------



## Lzamare

Pao9 said:
			
		

> I was in Atlanta for the weekend and went to the runway Store! I found this Amazing Givenchy Antigona tote, previously posted by authenticplease ( thank you for that!!!)
> It was $269 which is a steal! However it was stained with something that resembled grease, but for that price I didn't care!
> After reading here that lots of you were successful in asking for discounts on damaged items I decided to ask the supervisor.
> At first she said she would give me 10% off which I was happy about, then she smiled and said. "how does $195 sound?" I said deal!!!!!!
> 
> So there it is a $1250 bag for $195!!! And I'm happy as hell!!!



NICE....I love Atlanta TJMAXX Stores!!


----------



## Pao9

Lzamare said:


> NICE....I love Atlanta TJMAXX Stores!!



Yeah I loved it too! I live in South Florida, and rarely do the bags get to a low clearance price like that!!


----------



## Lzamare

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Yeah I loved it too! I live in South Florida, and rarely do the bags get to a low clearance price like that!!



I'm in Cali and nothing lasts... You basically need to go everyday.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

I was just about to say that....here in California NOTHING lasts. Whether its TJ Maxx or Marshalls , the good stuff flies out the door at their normal prices.


----------



## Aluxe

Thanks to all the ladies who shared that yellow tag season is here. I went to TJ Maxx Bowie and managed to score a few items.

Here's my 'booty' - 
BCBGeneration Side ruffle tank top in the perfect size  for $10 (MSRP $58) Mine has a cute multicolored flower pattern on it.

Cynthia Steffe Kassandra Linen/Silk dress for $29. Wish I could have gotten it a size smaller but it fits. Retails for $325!

Also found a Catherine Malandrino dress/shirt for $25. Don't know the MSRP, but TJ Maxx was selling it for $149. I can probably wear it as a dress, but I'm thinking it will look great with leather leggings and sky high heels. (sorry for huge pics)






Got a Phoebe Couture dress for $29 (No MSRP but original TJ Maxx price was $99) in my size yay! I'm tempted to wear it to my BIL's upcoming wedding because it's supposed to be a laid back occasion.






And I got some Nike swimtrunks for my 6 year old for $3 and Puma athletic shorts (he lives in these things) for $3 as well. 

The luxe bags (Balenciaga, Chloe, Marc Jacobs, YSL Neo et al) are STILL NOT ON SALE 

Have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## authenticplease

Great finds Aluxe!  The maxi dress looks like something I would love all summer long!

I went back and pick up some wonderful dresses for $12-$29.  Will post pics later.


----------



## amandas

Pao9 said:


> Yeah I loved it too! I live in South Florida, and rarely do the bags get to a low clearance price like that!!



Agreed! Stuff always goes for the first pricing.


----------



## LadyEnoki

amandas said:
			
		

> Agreed! Stuff always goes for the first pricing.



I also live in south Florida. If it doesn't go usually there's something wrong with it. Missing buttons or stain etc. or a big gaping hole. I'm like ugh. I did find nice Ralph Lauren sailor pants for clearance 20 the green label. Originally 144. I love them


----------



## GingerSnap527

All my South Florida ladies, I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling left out of the great deals.


----------



## LadyEnoki

GingerSnap527 said:
			
		

> All my South Florida ladies, I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling left out of the great deals.



My mom never finds anything anymore lol she's


----------



## Aluxe

authenticplease said:


> Great finds Aluxe!  The maxi dress looks like something I would love all summer long!
> 
> I went back and pick up some wonderful dresses for $12-$29.  Will post pics later.




Thanks, authenticplease.

Can't wait to see your 'booty'


----------



## HRHtcs

Went around to my favorite off price stores today hoping to find a balenciaga (haha). No luck there but I did find some really cute things!



LAMB open back shirt: retail $160 I paid $12.99 (TJ Maxx)

Paige dark wash skinny jeans: retail $158 I paid $30 (Ross)

C&C California black leggings: retail $98 I paid $24.99 (Ross)

Free People crochet bell bottom pants: retail $168 I paid $49.99 (Burlington) still not cheap but these are still I'm stores and SO so cute

Just for fun...
Total retail: $584

I paiiiiid: $117.97


----------



## TinksDelite

Went looking for Longchamps but no luck.  Did pick up a couple of Zara Basic skirts for $5 and these Tahari pumps for $20


----------



## BagAddict4Ever

Visited my local TJ yesterday and scored...

J Brand tie dye jeans $12.00 retail $175.00

Joe Jeans white boot cute jeans $12.00 retail $175.00

Velvet orange tee $10.00 retail $50.00

Alive & Olivia button down $15.00 retail $178.00

DH thought I lost my mind when he saw what I came home with but when I showed him the prices he said he was "proud of me" lol :lolots:


----------



## Ginger Tea

Man, I guess I need to either relocate or book a flight. My TJ is scraping at rock bottom. No goodies to find.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

TinksDelite said:


> Went looking for Longchamps but no luck.  Did pick up a couple of Zara Basic skirts for $5 and these Tahari pumps for $20



Nice shoes!  They are selling Zara at TJmaxx now??


----------



## queeniegirl

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Nice shoes!  They are selling Zara at TJmaxx now??



I've seen Zara at my TJs lately.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

queeniegirl said:
			
		

> I've seen Zara at my TJs lately.



Ooh thanks for the heads up! That's one of my favs


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Wow! Those are fab deals. You are really lucky. I need to relocate


----------



## AEGIS

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Nice shoes!  They are selling Zara at TJmaxx now??





I saw a random Zara skirt. I put it down bc it was too short.  I think it's stuff that is seasons old


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Wow! You ladies have really scored! I haven't been in either store in ages. Might be about time to drop on by on this rainy morning! I'll keep you posted if I luck out or strike out...


----------



## Kansashalo

Ginger Tea said:


> Man, I guess I need to either relocate or book a flight. My TJ is scraping at rock bottom. No goodies to find.



I'm with you.  Mine is ok but NOTHING like what the ladies in here run into.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> I'm with you.  Mine is ok but NOTHING like what the ladies in here run into.



Are these deals only at Runway TJMaxx? Is there a special kind of Marshall's?


----------



## AEGIS

such great deals ladies!

i actually went shopping for my little sisters for back to school and stumbled upon these Tiibi sandals for myself at TJMAXX.  Retail $345 and currently selling on the Outnet for $138.

got them for under $40!


I also got a pair of Coach sneakers for $34 for my little sister at Marshalls.  Retail $99.  And I got another pair of Coach sneakers for my 8 year old sister for $25!  And it is taxfree week so didn't have to pay taxes


----------



## AEGIS

ShoobieDoobie said:


> Are these deals only at Runway TJMaxx? Is there a special kind of Marshall's?





No not only at the runway.  The tibi sandals I posted are at a regular tjmaxx.  However, when I know there is a big sale I go to multiple locations.  I have been to 4 different locations in the past week.  One had nothing. The other three were good.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

AEGIS said:
			
		

> No not only at the runway.  The tibi sandals I posted are at a regular tjmaxx.  However, when I know there is a big sale I go to multiple locations.  I have been to 4 different locations in the past week.  One had nothing. The other three were good.



You are a professional shopper!! So kind of you to pick up sneakers for your sister!


----------



## AEGIS

ShoobieDoobie said:


> You are a professional shopper!! So kind of you to pick up sneakers for your sister!





I really am.  It's sad. I love sniffing out a deal
I will pay $$$$ for shoes and bags but for clothing? not happening


OH! so i got that Theory blazer for $20 and I went on ebay and found the matching pants for $90.  Total for Theory suit with tjmaxx/ebay? $110.  Retail? $600. Score!  I felt good about that one bc I had to buy a theory suit last year for interviews and spent $400+ at the outlet.


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

AEGIS said:
			
		

> I really am.  It's sad. I love sniffing out a deal
> I will pay $$$$ for shoes and bags but for clothing? not happening
> 
> OH! so i got that Theory blazer for $20 and I went on ebay and found the matching pants for $90.  Total for Theory suit with tjmaxx/ebay? $110.  Retail? $600. Score!  I felt good about that one bc I had to buy a theory suit last year for interviews and spent $400+ at the outlet.



Couldn't agree more...

Love it and Theory. $20 for a blazer? Awesome! I'm inspired to head to my TJM's and do some digging...


----------



## pinkfeet

My TJ's had zilch. And I went to a few. Before the yellow tix sale and right when it started. 

Nada. Unless I'm a size 24 or 25 in jeans then I could of scored but alas no can do. 26 is the smallest on my most fit days. And I like to eat at least once a day. Lol. 

Maybe back to school shoppers got most, the stores have been crazy busy with teens the past few weeks. Can't wait til school starts.


----------



## AEGIS

pinkfeet said:


> My TJ's had zilch. And I went to a few. Before the yellow tix sale and right when it started.
> 
> Nada. Unless I'm a size 24 or 25 in jeans then I could of scored but alas no can do. 26 is the smallest on my most fit days. And I like to eat at least once a day. Lol.
> 
> Maybe back to school shoppers got most, the stores have been crazy busy with teens the past few weeks. Can't wait til school starts.




lol i got a whole bunch of size 24 jeans for my sister.  she is 11 and they're a bit big for her


----------



## magdalinka

View attachment 1839018


Got this pretty Theory dress for $20.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> Picked up a Vivienne Westwood dress for $39. Not the color I wanted because I had it in my hand, put it back & of course it was gone. Settled for a different color.



I was incorrect. It is a Vivienne Tam dress for $29. MSRP $118.


----------



## Aluxe

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 1839018
> 
> 
> Got this pretty Theory dress for $20.



Great score!!! I love almost everything from Theory.

Congrats.


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

Haven't posted in on tpf in awhile! Great finds everyone!! This weekend I had some luck with accessories/shoes but none with clothing:



Steve Madden sandals, $7



Floral zip-up wallet, $3

and my favorite find of all...












Kate Spade clutch, $15!! It's in perfect condition but the kiss lock closure fell off somehow. I was thinking of hopefully finding a replacement (maybe they sell them at craft stores for people who make their own purses??) or inserting a magnet inside the bag so it closes. Anyone have any suggestions?
I found the bag online--retails for $225. 
www.polyvore.com/sparking_pointe_dina/thing?id=33310917 
I actually like the bag better without the lucite ice cubes closure so crossing my fingers that I can fix it!!


----------



## Tarhls

marcjacobsgirl7 said:
			
		

> Haven't posted in on tpf in awhile! Great finds everyone!! This weekend I had some luck with accessories/shoes but none with clothing:
> 
> Steve Madden sandals, $7
> 
> Floral zip-up wallet, $3
> 
> and my favorite find of all...
> 
> Kate Spade clutch, $15!! It's in perfect condition but the kiss lock closure fell off somehow. I was thinking of hopefully finding a replacement (maybe they sell them at craft stores for people who make their own purses??) or inserting a magnet inside the bag so it closes. Anyone have any suggestions?
> I found the bag online--retails for $225.
> www.polyvore.com/sparking_pointe_dina/thing?id=33310917
> I actually like the bag better without the lucite ice cubes closure so crossing my fingers that I can fix it!!



I love the pink Kate Spade! Score


----------



## Aluxe

marcjacobsgirl7 said:


> Haven't posted in on tpf in awhile! Great finds everyone!! This weekend I had some luck with accessories/shoes but none with clothing:
> 
> View attachment 1840310
> 
> Steve Madden sandals, $7
> 
> View attachment 1840314
> 
> Floral zip-up wallet, $3
> 
> and my favorite find of all...
> 
> View attachment 1840316
> 
> View attachment 1840319
> 
> View attachment 1840327
> 
> View attachment 1840318
> 
> View attachment 1840320
> 
> 
> Kate Spade clutch, $15!! It's in perfect condition but the kiss lock closure fell off somehow. I was thinking of hopefully finding a replacement (maybe they sell them at craft stores for people who make their own purses??) or inserting a magnet inside the bag so it closes. Anyone have any suggestions?
> I found the bag online--retails for $225.
> http://www.polyvore.com/sparking_pointe_dina/thing?id=33310917
> *I actually like the bag better without the lucite ice cubes closure* so crossing my fingers that I can fix it!!




Me too..

Hope you can DIY it into perfect.

Congrats!


----------



## magdalinka

Could not believe my luck today when I found these steals at my local tjs. 

View attachment 1840921


Gorgeous silk Marc Jacobs top paid $30, retailed  for $740

View attachment 1840933


Tory burch skirt $30 retailed for $185

View attachment 1840934


Tory shorts $20 retailed for $135

View attachment 1840938


Marc by Marc Jacobs swim top $4 retailed for $107

View attachment 1840943


Soft Joie dress $10 retailed for over $130

View attachment 1840921


----------



## Ginger Tea

You are on a roll. Enjoy!


----------



## emilu

magdalinka said:
			
		

> Could not believe my luck today when I found these steals at my local tjs.
> 
> Gorgeous silk Marc Jacobs top paid $30, retailed  for $740
> 
> Tory burch skirt $30 retailed for $185
> 
> Tory shorts $20 retailed for $135
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs swim top $4 retailed for $107
> 
> Soft Joie dress $10 retailed for over $130



Love the Tory shorts!


----------



## ShoobieDoobie

magdalinka said:
			
		

> Could not believe my luck today when I found these steals at my local tjs.
> 
> Gorgeous silk Marc Jacobs top paid $30, retailed  for $740
> 
> Tory burch skirt $30 retailed for $185
> 
> Tory shorts $20 retailed for $135
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs swim top $4 retailed for $107
> 
> Soft Joie dress $10 retailed for over $130



Great buys! I am finding a TJ Maxx this week.


----------



## magdalinka

Aluxe said:


> Great score!!! I love almost everything from Theory.
> 
> Congrats.





Ginger Tea said:


> You are on a roll. Enjoy!





emilu said:


> Love the Tory shorts!





ShoobieDoobie said:


> Great buys! I am finding a TJ Maxx this week.


Thanks guys!


----------



## ValentineNicole

magdalinka said:
			
		

> Could not believe my luck today when I found these steals at my local tjs.
> 
> Gorgeous silk Marc Jacobs top paid $30, retailed  for $740
> 
> Tory burch skirt $30 retailed for $185
> 
> Tory shorts $20 retailed for $135
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs swim top $4 retailed for $107
> 
> Soft Joie dress $10 retailed for over $130



That MJ top is wow amazing!


----------



## LKVMN32

Cole Haan large white hobo

MSRP- $348

TJ's Price- Red Tag $59


----------



## luckyblackdress

my heart breaks. Last week I saw this neat white leather cross body that I'd looked @ for about 2 months marked down to $39 in clearance.  I went back 2 days later to get it (I'd left my card @ home to cut down on impulse spending) & it was gone.  

So since then, Ive been trying to find it online (couldn't remember the brand).  I just found out that it was a 600 Gryson - for $40!!!!  And I missed it.  

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/WOMANS-GRYSO...Aw/$(KGrHqR,!o!E-z4MZv0-BP4zGiBIg!~~60_35.JPG


----------



## kirsten

Today I got a pair of Sam Edelman Pax booties from Tj Maxx. I  these!


----------



## Pao9

magdalinka said:


> Could not believe my luck today when I found these steals at my local tjs.
> 
> View attachment 1840921
> 
> 
> Gorgeous silk Marc Jacobs top paid $30, retailed  for $740
> 
> View attachment 1840933
> 
> 
> Tory burch skirt $30 retailed for $185
> 
> View attachment 1840934
> 
> 
> Tory shorts $20 retailed for $135
> 
> View attachment 1840938
> 
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs swim top $4 retailed for $107
> 
> View attachment 1840943
> 
> 
> Soft Joie dress $10 retailed for over $130
> 
> View attachment 1840921



The tory shorts and Joie dress are A M A Z I N G!!!!


----------



## twboi

magdalinka said:
			
		

> Could not believe my luck today when I found these steals at my local tjs.
> 
> Gorgeous silk Marc Jacobs top paid $30, retailed  for $740
> 
> Tory burch skirt $30 retailed for $185
> 
> Tory shorts $20 retailed for $135
> 
> Marc by Marc Jacobs swim top $4 retailed for $107
> 
> Soft Joie dress $10 retailed for over $130



Great score on the Marc's!!!!


----------



## babybinnie




----------



## babybinnie

Love shopping TJ's and Marshalls. Picked up an awesome pair of Escada pants for $10 at TJ's plus saw a Dolce & Gabana skirt for like $40! Crazy!!


----------



## Valeriee

There's a pair of Tom Ford aviator sunglasses on sale at my local Marshalls for $30.  I'm debating whether to get them or not.  I've never been into casual sunglasses, but lately I have been seeing so many people with aviators, that I have been considering buying a pair.  Should I go for it?


----------



## tinad2004

^^ for sure! aviators will never go out of style! its a classic staple in any wardrobe!


----------



## Pao9

Valeriee said:
			
		

> There's a pair of Tom Ford aviator sunglasses on sale at my local Marshalls for $30.  I'm debating whether to get them or not.  I've never been into casual sunglasses, but lately I have been seeing so many people with aviators, that I have been considering buying a pair.  Should I go for it?



Yes even if you don't want them and leave them at a consignment store!! Is this in the US ?


----------



## Valeriee

Thanks for your opinions.  It's a Marshalls in Canada.  

I also saw a pair of Roberto Cavalli aviators; however, the handles on them are very fancy, which kind of defeats the purpose of aviators, in my opinion.  They were also new stock and priced much higher than the Tom Fords.


----------



## magdalinka

ValentineNicole said:


> That MJ top is wow amazing!





Pao9 said:


> The tory shorts and Joie dress are A M A Z I N G!!!!





twboi said:


> Great score on the Marc's!!!!


Thank you guys! 
I would totally get the Tom aviators btw


----------



## nova_girl

Valeriee said:


> There's a pair of Tom Ford aviator sunglasses on sale at my local Marshalls for $30.  I'm debating whether to get them or not.  I've never been into casual sunglasses, but lately I have been seeing so many people with aviators, that I have been considering buying a pair.  Should I go for it?



I would get them! I've actually been looking for some Tom Ford aviators; I know Last Call online has them but I'm hoping to get them when they have a promotion going on.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

nova_girl said:


> I would get them! I've actually been looking for some Tom Ford aviators; I know Last Call online has them but I'm hoping to get them when they have a promotion going on.



Yeah arent we all   How much were they at Last Call?  I may have to bite the bullet if its less than retail or ebay.  Thanks:blossom:


----------



## nova_girl

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Yeah arent we all   How much were they at Last Call?  I may have to bite the bullet if its less than retail or ebay.  Thanks:blossom:



I didn't see any more of the aviators, but all of the Tom Fords are $199.


----------



## KelliCouture

Is the sale over?


----------



## Aluxe

KelliCouture said:


> Is the sale over?



If you are talking about TJ Maxx/Marshalls in the US, the yellow tag sale continues until items are sold, IMO.


----------



## Aluxe

Hey guys! Went to Marshall's in Greenbelt/Berwyn Heights, MD today and the bag galore was ridiculous!!!

Givenchy Panda medium in blue sheepskin - $1099
Givenchy Panda large in black calfskin - $1199





Salvatore Ferragamo




Fendi black and pink perforated tote




Stella McCartney Fellabellas (at least 3 or 4)












Jimmy Choo black clutches (2 of them)








Givenchy Obsedia clutch in yellow $799





Apologies again for the humongous pics.


----------



## Tuuli35

Lots of Ferragamo on clearance in my TJMaxx, among them these:




Havent decided yet if it is a keep or a return.


----------



## iluvmybags

The stores near me have been pretty dry lately, I'm thinking a big shipment should be just around the corner, in time for fall!  At least I hope so!
The Countryside, IL store does have a couple of Marc Jacobs bags for pretty good prices

The Carnaby for $449 (orig retail $1595!)
(I didn't take a pic of it - but this is what it looks like)

And a Dark Brown "Black Orchid" for $499 (orig. retail $1350)
I actually bought this but changed my mind & returned it yesterday
Unless someone bought it already, it should be back on the floor!

Oh yea, and that Grey Balenciaga messenger bag I shared a few months back, is now on clearance - I think it was either $3 or 499


----------



## kwikspice

Thanks to aluxe I snagged the black pandora!!! Thank u do much u are the absolute best!!!


----------



## cumbaroll

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> The stores near me have been pretty dry lately, I'm thinking a big shipment should be just around the corner, in time for fall!  At least I hope so!
> The Countryside, IL store does have a couple of Marc Jacobs bags for pretty good prices
> 
> The Carnaby for $449 (orig retail $1595!)
> (I didn't take a pic of it - but this is what it looks like)
> 
> And a Dark Brown "Black Orchid" for $499 (orig. retail $1350)
> I actually bought this but changed my mind & returned it yesterday
> Unless someone bought it already, it should be back on the floor!
> 
> Oh yea, and that Grey Balenciaga messenger bag I shared a few months back, is now on clearance - I think it was either $3 or 499



Omg. Is the BAL still available? Thinking about going there next week.


----------



## Pao9

kwikspice said:
			
		

> Thanks to aluxe I snagged the black pandora!!! Thank u do much u are the absolute best!!!



Very nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## Amycoco

Aluxe said:


> Hey guys! Went to Marshall's in Greenbelt/Berwyn Heights, MD today and the bag galore was ridiculous!!!
> 
> Givenchy Panda medium in blue sheepskin - $1099
> Givenchy Panda large in black calfskin - $1199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi black and pink perforated tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney Fellabellas (at least 3 or 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo black clutches (2 of them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Obsedia clutch in yellow $799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies again for the humongous pics.


How much is the jimmy choo clutch. Thanks


----------



## Aluxe

Amycoco said:


> How much is the jimmy choo clutch. Thanks


Not sure which one you mean, but the one with the stingray-like leather was $369. The patent one was $400-ish.


----------



## Aluxe

Tuuli35 said:


> Lots of Ferragamo on clearance in my TJMaxx, among them these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havent decided yet if it is a keep or a return.



Did you buy it because it was cheap or because it was something you lusted for?
It's nice, but if I am to be honest, not my cup of tea. But if you got it for a good price and will use it then, why not?


----------



## Amycoco

This TJ Maxx and Marshall's sometimes get on my nerves with this high prices. The Stella M seems reasonable but the jimmy choo hmmmmm. Thanks. Have you bing to tysons corner runway lately. Need to do some treasure hunting this weekend hitting all the runway in the DMV area.


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> Thanks to aluxe I snagged the black pandora!!! Thank u do much u are the absolute best!!!



Yay!!!! 

Did you call and have them hold it? Um, apologies, I, um, kinda, fondled this bag a bit.... :giggles: But I'm glad you got it since you've wanted a black panda for a minute.

Congrats!!! Please do a review


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Any finds at Durham, nc???  Thanks!


----------



## Aluxe

Amycoco said:


> This TJ Maxx and Marshall's sometimes get on my nerves with this high prices. The Stella M seems reasonable but the jimmy choo hmmmmm. Thanks. Have you bing to tysons corner runway lately. Need to do some treasure hunting this weekend *hitting all the runway in the DMV area*.



Ooh wee! Please share intel. I was supposed to go to Tysons and DC last week with a friend who I'm shopping for but she cancelled last minute. I'm looking for Celine (Cabas/Phantom/Gusset Cabas) and Givenchy totes. Or Bottega Veneta.

Have fun and enjoy the yellow tag sale!


----------



## Amycoco

I usually shop by myself my BFF hates shopping and she don't buy designer stuff she hoards her money, not me. I just get up in the morning normally on Saturday and start with   Leesburg pike outlet and all the way to Bowie then last stop DC and Tyson's corner, I come home exhausted but happy. My husband knows and one time he tried going with me and gave up. Will let u know what I find if I bump into any Celine will let u know, actually will put it on hold for u and pm u. Happy I am not alone in this retail therapy.


----------



## kwikspice

lol no i didnt have them hold it i was on 495 when i got ur message and i was right at the 295 exit so i got there in like 10 minutes saw the beauty and stood guard until the lady came to unlock it. OMG these two woman kept manhandling it and the first one was like u buying this bag im like yes and she was like yeah i was looking at it and then she looked at the price tag and walked away then the salesgirl was like u want this im like YES and she looked at the tag and was like do u know how much it is ? im like YES geez !!so weird lol thank u again i am thrilled and you have really made my day!!





Aluxe said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> Did you call and have them hold it? Um, apologies, I, um, kinda, fondled this bag a bit.... :giggles: But I'm glad you got it since you've wanted a black panda for a minute.
> 
> Congrats!!! Please do a review


----------



## Tuuli35

Aluxe said:


> Did you buy it because it was cheap or because it was something you lusted for?
> It's nice, but if I am to be honest, not my cup of tea. But if you got it for a good price and will use it then, why not?


Good question  It was impulse buy, I like the bag but it will go back, its not something I need right now. Thank you, your opinion made me even more sure that it will go back.


----------



## iluvmybags

cumbaroll said:


> Omg. Is the BAL still available? Thinking about going there next week.



It was there on Wednesday when I was there, and it's been there for a while.


----------



## ilsecita

Any luck in the Seattle area? I'm always disappointed when I go in  so jealous of some of your finds! Hehe


----------



## twboi

East coast seems to get the best of them...never really see anything delicious in the one in NorCal


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> lol no i didnt have them hold it *i was on 495 when i got ur message and i was right at the 295 exit so i got there in like 10 minutes* saw the beauty and stood guard until the lady came to unlock it. OMG these two woman kept manhandling it and the first one was like u buying this bag im like yes and she was like yeah i was looking at it and then she looked at the price tag and walked away then the salesgirl was like u want this im like YES and she looked at the tag and was like do u know how much it is ? im like YES geez !!so weird lol thank u again i am thrilled and you have really made my day!!



No wonder...I was wondering how you got there so fast, girl! That message got to you right on time 

Enjoy your panda in good health!


----------



## alouette

Aluxe said:


> Hey guys! Went to Marshall's in Greenbelt/Berwyn Heights, MD today and the bag galore was ridiculous!!!
> 
> Givenchy Panda medium in blue sheepskin - $1099
> Givenchy Panda large in black calfskin - $1199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi black and pink perforated tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney Fellabellas (at least 3 or 4)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo black clutches (2 of them)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Obsedia clutch in yellow $799
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies again for the humongous pics.




Thanks again for the wonderful intel and pics, Aluxe.
Again - I stab myself in the heart..wishing that blue Panda was in my hands right now!  Blerg!!!


----------



## amandas

kwikspice said:


> Thanks to aluxe I snagged the black pandora!!! Thank u do much u are the absolute best!!!


Nooo I'm jealous. Great price!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Able to locate Calvin Klein sandals for $29. Originally $129
Fossil leather makeup pouch $19.
Furla change purse $39 - think it should have been less money considering the size but got it anyway.


----------



## mizsue

I´m lookin forward for my trip to NYC 
We´ve got only TK Maxx in Germany, 
TJ Max have´s so nice Labels..


----------



## jamamcg

mizsue said:
			
		

> I´m lookin forward for my trip to NYC
> We´ve got only TK Maxx in Germany,
> TJ Max have´s so nice Labels..



Tkmaxx has greet stuff too all my finds are from tkmaxx. And I see quite a few euro labels on great items such as givenchy items and celine items so it just varies from location to location for example there are 4 tkmaxxs near me and only 1 is the good one to go to for designer finds.


----------



## Ginger Tea

ginger tea said:
			
		

> able to locate calvin klein sandals for $29. Originally $129
> fossil leather makeup pouch $19.
> Furla change purse $39 - think it should have been less money considering the size but got it anyway.


----------



## authenticplease

Gorgeous shoes!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Gorgeous shoes!!



Thank you!


----------



## Squeaky00

For my fellow south florida ladies.  Which store do you go to?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Squeaky00 said:
			
		

> For my fellow south florida ladies.  Which store do you go to?



I frequent the Aventura, Miami Gardens, Miami Beach areas. 

Sometimes I make it a bit more south to Kendall area.


----------



## LadyEnoki

Squeaky00 said:
			
		

> For my fellow south florida ladies.  Which store do you go to?



I go to the ones up here in west palm and lake worth. My fav one is on 441


----------



## Tuuli35

I found Theyskens Theory jacket for $79 (original $895).


----------



## authenticplease

Tuuli35 said:
			
		

> I found Theyskens Theory jacket for $79 (original $895).



Sounds amazing....photo?  Is this black leather by chance?


----------



## amandas

GingerSnap527 said:


> I frequent the Aventura, Miami Gardens, Miami Beach areas.
> 
> Sometimes I make it a bit more south to Kendall area.



Hm, what's the best stuff you've found at this location? Just wondering because they're far from me but I would make a trip if they were worth it


----------



## LadyEnoki

amandas said:
			
		

> Hm, what's the best stuff you've found at this location? Just wondering because they're far from me but I would make a trip if they were worth it



At the Aventura store when i went it was old Russian men yelling at their wives and to each other "look at all this crap how can they possibly find anything" ending with "dearest are you done yet" and shouted at "NO!!" ahaha


----------



## Klinkker

Wow!  I'm going to check out our 2 stores today!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

I've never found that great of a deal. I would go hunting today, but I'm just riding out the storm. Isaac ruined my shopping day, lol.


----------



## Squeaky00

I live in Palm Beach.  My favorite store is Palm Beach Gardens.  But it sounds like I need to find the one off of 441.


----------



## LadyEnoki

Squeaky00 said:
			
		

> I live in Palm Beach.  My favorite store is Palm Beach Gardens.  But it sounds like I need to find the one off of 441.



It's right north of southern in the plaza with toys r us and michaels. I go to the palm beach gardens too sometimes but never really find anything. The Marshall's homegoods on southern west of 441 is great too. Love that one. The Marshall's on okeechobee is awful lol


----------



## shall

Found this Cole Haan for 89.00+ tax. Wasn't 











]

looking for it, but I love it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

shall said:
			
		

> Found this Cole Haan for 89.00+ tax. Wasn't
> 
> ]
> 
> looking for it, but I love it.



Nice. Sometimes the ones you're not looking for can be the best find. Enjoy.


----------



## AHotTopic

kirsten said:


> Today I got a pair of Sam Edelman Pax booties from Tj Maxx. I  these!
> 
> commondatastorage.googleapis.com/images2.solestruck.com/sam-edelman-shoes/Sam-Edelman-shoes-Pax-(Black-Leather)-010604.jpg


How much were these boots? I've been looking for them forever!


----------



## Tuuli35

authenticplease said:


> Sounds amazing....photo?  Is this black leather by chance?


No, it is cotton. I will try to post the pic later.


----------



## intricateee

Picked up this top from the Winners final clearance (not my picture)







Joie "Tigris" $2


----------



## kirsten

ahottopic said:


> how much were these boots? I've been looking for them forever!



$100


----------



## grobertson23

So I found a Rebecca minkoff bryn satchel for 200 marked down from 550. Was it really dumb for me to pass it up? I totally am regretting it


----------



## grobertson23

Here is a photo of the bag 

It is gorgeous smooshy Italian leather


----------



## NCC1701D

It's gorgeous! If you can use it and love it, go back!


----------



## Squeaky00

LadyEnoki said:


> It's right north of southern in the plaza with toys r us and michaels. I go to the palm beach gardens too sometimes but never really find anything. The Marshall's homegoods on southern west of 441 is great too. Love that one. The Marshall's on okeechobee is awful lol




Thanks.  I agree the marshall on Okeechobee is awful..lol  My husband loves that marshalls/homegoods but I always forget about it. Maybe because it is a little further from us.  But thanks. Try to stay dry


----------



## shall

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> Nice. Sometimes the ones you're not looking for can be the best find. Enjoy.



Thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> Ooh wee! Please share intel. I was supposed to go to Tysons and DC last week with a friend who I'm shopping for but she cancelled last minute. I'm looking for Celine (Cabas/Phantom/Gusset Cabas) and Givenchy totes. Or Bottega Veneta.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the yellow tag sale!




i am going to be right behind you with the celine lust.  i would prefer not to pay full price for one


----------



## Pao9

AEGIS said:
			
		

> i am going to be right behind you with the celine lust.  i would prefer not to pay full price for one



Me too! I really hope they come bak to Tj maxx, I had to get mine from a consignment store because I couldn't wait for Tj to get some in!!!!


----------



## nova_girl

AEGIS said:


> i am going to be right behind you with the celine lust.  i would prefer not to pay full price for one





Pao9 said:


> Me too! I really hope they come bak to Tj maxx, I had to get mine from a consignment store because I couldn't wait for Tj to get some in!!!!



I can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but the Tysons Runway TJs had a Celine Cabas (I think- a tote made of thin leather?) on clearance for $500 I think when I was there last week but it was pretty beat up. The clearance price was only $50 or so less than the normal TJs price. It was a tan color.


----------



## AEGIS

nova_girl said:


> I can't remember if I mentioned it or not, but the Tysons Runway TJs had a Celine Cabas (I think- a tote made of thin leather?) on clearance for $500 I think when I was there last week but it was pretty beat up. The clearance price was only $50 or so less than the normal TJs price. It was a tan color.





I went there last week and their bags were gone. Cleared out I guess.


----------



## Pao9

Just got some amazing deals at Tj maxx!!!





L.a.m.b top for $7




Missoni top for $10











Tory burch top for $29 which I'll probably use as a loose dress!!!!


----------



## Tuuli35

authenticplease said:


> Sounds amazing....photo?  Is this black leather by chance?


This one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-895-THE...C_Outerwear&hash=item35be4c8363#ht_3263wt_754


----------



## kirsten

^^Wow awesome finds! I never get that lucky.


----------



## Lzamare

Pao9 said:


> Just got some amazing deals at Tj maxx!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850197
> 
> 
> L.a.m.b top for $7
> 
> View attachment 1850198
> 
> 
> Missoni top for $10
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850201
> 
> 
> Tory burch top for $29 which I'll probably use as a loose dress!!!!




I can never find TJ MAXX / Marshall's deals that good here in LA!


----------



## aga5

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Just got some amazing deals at Tj maxx!!!
> 
> L.a.m.b top for $7
> 
> Missoni top for $10
> 
> Tory burch top for $29 which I'll probably use as a loose dress!!!!



Wow great finds. Was this a runway store or regular? Thx


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Just got some amazing deals at Tj maxx!!!
> 
> L.a.m.b top for $7
> 
> Missoni top for $10
> 
> Tory burch top for $29 which I'll probably use as a loose dress!!!!



Unbelievable luck. Love everything enjoy!


----------



## babeexphat

Wow! Great finds, so jealous!
All of the TJ Maxx around me do not have this sort of selection... the one store that does is an hour away!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Anyone in the Orlando/ Lake Mary area have any advice on a good store to go to? I'm taking a shopping trip this weekend, and would love to swing by a TJ's if anyone knows of a good one!


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> i am going to be right behind you with the celine lust.  *i would prefer not to pay full price for one*



Amen to that! It's one of my bagisms (yes, not a real word ) for 2012. A little bit of patience, a splattering of good luck and I can find _almost_ any bag for a discount. Celine included. I got my one and only Celine from TJ Maxx so I know its possible.

Good luck to all of us.


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> Amen to that! It's one of my bagisms (yes, not a real word ) for 2012. A little bit of patience, a splattering of good luck and I can find _almost_ any bag for a discount. Celine included. I got my one and only Celine from TJ Maxx so I know its possible.
> 
> Good luck to all of us.




considering i have seen some, it will happen! to both of us


----------



## AEGIS

Pao9 said:


> Just got some amazing deals at Tj maxx!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850197
> 
> 
> L.a.m.b top for $7
> 
> View attachment 1850198
> 
> 
> Missoni top for $10
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850201
> 
> 
> Tory burch top for $29 which I'll probably use as a loose dress!!!!




i love that TB number!


----------



## Aluxe

Went back to my local TJ Maxx today and there were additional yellow tags on the yellow tags... Yes, I'm ashamed to admit it, but, I hid clothes in the store, placed a stack of baby goods (for friends and nieces/nephews) in a corner, hopped in my car, drove home, grabbed receipts and exchanged clothing because half of them were an additional 50% off! *Kanye shrug*

I used the savings to buy stuff for nieces and nephews! 

Oh, and ladies, I didn't know this before but apparently, if an item you bought is marked down within 7 days, come back with your receipt (and item, I believe) and you will get money back (the difference between the purchase price and the new marked down price). Can't believe I didn't know that but now I do and that's great.

Enjoy the rest of your week.


----------



## Pao9

Lzamare said:


> I can never find TJ MAXX / Marshall's deals that good here in LA!





aga5 said:


> Wow great finds. Was this a runway store or regular? Thx





magdalinka said:


> Unbelievable luck. Love everything enjoy!





AEGIS said:


> i love that TB number!



Thank you ladies!!! Its a great time to shop at TJ maxx!!



Aluxe said:


> Went back to my local TJ Maxx today and there were additional yellow tags on the yellow tags... Yes, I'm ashamed to admit it, but, I hid clothes in the store, placed a stack of baby goods (for friends and nieces/nephews) in a corner, hopped in my car, drove home, grabbed receipts and exchanged clothing because half of them were an additional 50% off! *Kanye shrug*
> 
> I used the savings to buy stuff for nieces and nephews!
> 
> Oh, and ladies, I didn't know this before but apparently, if an item you bought is marked down within 7 days, come back with your receipt (and item, I believe) and you will get money back (the difference between the purchase price and the new marked down price). Can't believe I didn't know that but now I do and that's great.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your week.



Wow I wonder if all the employees know about this and if they will honor it if they dont have another of the same item to compare prices!!!! the Lady from my tj maxx said it was the last week for yellow tags and after that it all goes to goodwill.


----------



## Aluxe

Pao9 said:


> Thank you ladies!!! Its a great time to shop at TJ maxx!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I wonder if all the employees know about this and if they will honor it if they dont have another of the same item to compare prices!!!! the Lady from my tj maxx said it was the last week for yellow tags and after that it all goes to goodwill.



Hmm, I have no idea, but it never hurts to ask, you know. If I tried it and was rejected, I would simply ask for the manager with a sweet smile on my face and use my nice girl voice. I'd explain that I have had items reduced based on this policy in the past and insist that I would appreciate having the policy honored again. If they say no, then, I'd smile, walk out and still try to get the price reduced at another TJ Maxx in my neighborhood, lol!!!! 

As for items going to Goodwill, I've got to wonder about that. I had a great conversation with one of the sales ladies and she told me, to come back in a week for more possible markdowns. :shrug: There are still red tag items in the store and if the lady is right, they'll be less next week. I can't imagine anything but the stuff that is .50c, .70c or $1 (loads of sunnies at $1, if you can believe it at my TJ Maxx) going to Goodwill because women are buying _everything_ in my neighborhood. Shopaholics galore...

Anyway, we'll see what happens, right? A friend wants me to go shopping for her this weekend and I'll be hitting TJ Maxx in DC to get her good deals. Hopefully, I'll find things before they go to Goodwill...

Thanks for the tip though. (sorry for _long_ response, always happens when I'm tired ).


----------



## Panda_bear_love

does anyone know when these yellow tags disappear?


----------



## AEGIS

i am hoping to hit up DC & VA tomorrow. will report back.  is the new Nordstrom Rack open?


----------



## LoverofShopping

Can someone please help! I live in Ohio and I truly love designer handbags and I am on a budget.. Would you guys please tell me where the best TJ Maxx and Marshalls are? I would be willing to drive if they are great. Thank you in advance!


----------



## lilyhaze

AEGIS said:


> i am hoping to hit up DC & VA tomorrow. will report back. is the new Nordstrom Rack open?


 
The one in Tysons Corner? Not until September 13th. I am curious about the parking because there is just the garage. Hopefully it's free.


----------



## nova_girl

lilyhaze said:


> The one in Tysons Corner? Not until September 13th. I am curious about the parking because there is just the garage. Hopefully it's free.



I hope it's free too. Are you going to the opening? I am!


----------



## AEGIS

lilyhaze said:


> The one in Tysons Corner? Not until September 13th. I am curious about the parking because there is just the garage. Hopefully it's free.




Parking should be ok.  I used to go to the Filene's Basement


----------



## iluvmybags

Saw this today and thought I'd share!


----------



## nova_girl

iluvmybags said:


> Saw this today and thought I'd share!



Haha, love it!


----------



## queeniegirl

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Saw this today and thought I'd share!



That is a great one!!


----------



## peterpanlove

Just got back from my lunch break, hit up the Tyson's Corner Runway TJ Maxx and saw the beat-up beige Celine Cabas still there! Marked down to $730 but it has some slight dirt marks and a pen mark on the bottom. Still a good deal I think if anyone's interested! It's on an endcap facing the door when you walk in, the closest one to the jewelry counters.


----------



## GingerSnap527

TJ Maxx at Aventura is a bust! Not one thing really worth buying. 

The best things they had were some Michael Kors totes (green,red) and a clutch (patent purple).


----------



## nova_girl

peterpanlove said:


> Just got back from my lunch break, hit up the Tyson's Corner Runway TJ Maxx and saw the beat-up beige Celine Cabas still there! Marked down to $730 but it has some slight dirt marks and a pen mark on the bottom. Still a good deal I think if anyone's interested! It's on an endcap facing the door when you walk in, the closest one to the jewelry counters.



Aww, it's still there. I always feel a little bit sad when a bag stays at the store for a long time without being bought. That's why I can never go to pet adoption events because I'd want to take them all home with me.


----------



## peterpanlove

nova_girl said:


> Aww, it's still there. I always feel a little bit sad when a bag stays at the store for a long time without being bought. That's why I can never go to pet adoption events because I'd want to take them all home with me.



 not gonna lie, if it fit over my shoulder better I'd be super tempted, it really isn't that bad.. A diamond in the rough? Darnit now you have me feeling bad for it too!


----------



## Pao9

peterpanlove said:
			
		

> not gonna lie, if it fit over my shoulder better I'd be super tempted, it really isn't that bad.. A diamond in the rough? Darnit now you have me feeling bad for it too!



Why don't you try asking for an extra discount? I did that and she took a chunk off of my Givenchy because it was stained! But go straight to the manager!


----------



## nova_girl

peterpanlove said:


> not gonna lie, if it fit over my shoulder better I'd be super tempted, it really isn't that bad.. A diamond in the rough? Darnit now you have me feeling bad for it too!



Lol, hopefully it will find a home soon. Maybe with you!


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> Aww, it's still there. I always feel a little bit sad when a bag stays at the store for a long time without being bought. That's why I can never go to pet adoption events because I'd want to take them all home with me.


----------



## Baglover1204

Which tj max and marshall are good in atl? Please let me know as i moved here from London UK and have no idea where good bargains are. Like the stella mcartnry bag and all designer stuff


----------



## Baglover1204

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Hey guys! Went to Marshall's in Greenbelt/Berwyn Heights, MD today and the bag galore was ridiculous!!!
> 
> Givenchy Panda medium in blue sheepskin - $1099
> Givenchy Panda large in black calfskin - $1199
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> Fendi black and pink perforated tote
> 
> Stella McCartney Fellabellas (at least 3 or 4)
> 
> Jimmy Choo black clutches (2 of them)
> 
> Givenchy Obsedia clutch in yellow $799
> 
> Apologies again for the humongous pics.



I love the stella in the one that looks snake type wid pink sides. Can u tell me how much it was and can i do charge and send?


----------



## ralewi

coach odessa sunglasses.  Got them for $10


----------



## cumbaroll

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Saw this today and thought I'd share!



Just wondering if you saw anything good at the Countryside TJMaxx. Thanks


----------



## GingerSnap527

I'm going to hit up two different stores today, wish me luck!


----------



## authenticplease

Baglover1204 said:
			
		

> I love the stella in the one that looks snake type wid pink sides. Can u tell me how much it was and can i do charge and send?



There are three runway stores close to one another in the ATL.....Buckhead next to Nordstrim Rack at 400, Merchants Walk in East Cobb on Upper Roswell Road and off Abernathy at Perimeter. If you go to TJM website you should be able to get the exact addresses. One of the three had the SM pink faux snake bag you are looking for....seems like it was Perimeter but not positive. I haven't been in a couple of weeks so u am certain that new things have arrived. Good luck!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Went to just one TJ Maxx (North Miami Beach) and they had a decent selection of handbags and clothes, but nothing very "high brand." An MK gunmetal clutch almost came home with me, but I need gold not gunmetal. 

Did buy some Cynthia Rowley tops (casual) and these shoes from Tahari.


----------



## AEGIS

the TJMAXX at Tyson's seems to be out of everything-disappointing.  I would not waste time going there

The Marshalls down the street is practically giving shoes away.  Not the best selection but I saw shoes for $3.50.  I picked up a pair of calvin klein shoes that were originally $120 for $20.  It needs a buckle replaced but I thought it was worth it.  I also got a pair of Rich & Skinny reptile print jeans for $25

The TJMaxx in Falls Church wasn't that exciting but they did have a few Helmut Lang tops on sale.  I picked up 2 and there is 1 left.  They also had a Rebecca Taylor dress.

The Marshalls in Falls Church was dreadful.  Don't go. I got hangers.


----------



## nova_girl

AEGIS said:


> the TJMAXX at Tyson's seems to be out of everything-disappointing.  I would not waste time going there
> 
> The Marshalls down the street is practically giving shoes away.  Not the best selection but I saw shoes for $3.50.  I picked up a pair of calvin klein shoes that were originally $120 for $20.  It needs a buckle replaced but I thought it was worth it.  I also got a pair of Rich & Skinny reptile print jeans for $25
> 
> The TJMaxx in Falls Church wasn't that exciting but they did have a few Helmut Lang tops on sale.  I picked up 2 and there is 1 left.  They also had a Rebecca Taylor dress.
> 
> The Marshalls in Falls Church was dreadful.  Don't go. I got hangers.



Thank you for the report. You saved me a few trips lol.


----------



## AEGIS

nova_girl said:


> Thank you for the report. You saved me a few trips lol.




glad i could help.  gas is not cheap!


----------



## Llisa

GingerSnap527 said:


> I'm going to hit up two different stores today, wish me luck!


Good luck! Hope everything goes well with you.


----------



## katran26

My TJ's had absolutely nothing...not even much new merchandise. I went last week on the other hand and found a couple of things. I think because of its location Boston gets cleaned out very quickly - a lot of women head there during lunch so if there's anything good it gets snapped up.


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> the TJMAXX at Tyson's seems to be out of everything-disappointing.  I would not waste time going there
> 
> The Marshalls down the street is practically giving shoes away.  Not the best selection but I saw shoes for $3.50.  I picked up a pair of calvin klein shoes that were originally $120 for $20.  It needs a buckle replaced but I thought it was worth it.  I also got a pair of Rich & Skinny reptile print jeans for $25
> 
> The TJMaxx in Falls Church wasn't that exciting but they did have a few Helmut Lang tops on sale.  I picked up 2 and there is 1 left.  They also had a Rebecca Taylor dress.
> 
> The Marshalls in Falls Church was dreadful.  Don't go. I got hangers.



Bless you, will tell my friends not to go today. Maybe Thursday will be better for her.


----------



## Aluxe

Celine lovers!

There is a black Celine Cabas Vertical Tote at Marshalls in Berwyn Heights/Greenbelt, MD for $760. The blue medium Givenchy panda I mentioned (some posts back) is still there. As are the Jimmy Choo bags and Stella McCartney bags (I swear those bags have been there for eons).

TJ Maxx Runway in Washington DC was a complete dud last night. Went with my friend and stopped her from buying anything because the 'sales' paled in comparison to what we have going on over here in the burbs.

TJ Maxx Bowie has now put its luxe bags on sale. The yellow Balenciaga clutch is in the $500s now. The YSL red Neo is not on sale but the Chloe, Marc jacobs and others pieces have red sale tags on 'em.

Good luck!


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Celine lovers!
> 
> There is a black Celine Cabas Vertical Tote at Marshalls in Berwyn Heights/Greenbelt, MD for $760. The blue medium Givenchy panda I mentioned (some posts back) is still there. As are the Jimmy Choo bags and Stella McCartney bags (I swear those bags have been there for eons).
> 
> TJ Maxx Runway in Washington DC was a complete dud last night. Went with my friend and stopped her from buying anything because the 'sales' paled in comparison to what we have going on over here in the burbs.
> 
> TJ Maxx Bowie has now put its luxe bags on sale. The yellow Balenciaga clutch is in the $500s now. The YSL red Neo is not on sale but the Chloe, Marc jacobs and others pieces have red sale tags on 'em.
> 
> Good luck!



Ooh, great report! Did you happen to get a picture of the Celine?


----------



## saira1214

Aluxe said:


> Celine lovers!
> 
> There is a *black Celine Cabas Vertical Tote* at Marshalls in Berwyn Heights/Greenbelt, MD for $760. The blue medium Givenchy panda I mentioned (some posts back) is still there. As are the Jimmy Choo bags and Stella McCartney bags (I swear those bags have been there for eons).
> 
> TJ Maxx Runway in Washington DC was a complete dud last night. Went with my friend and stopped her from buying anything because the 'sales' paled in comparison to what we have going on over here in the burbs.
> 
> TJ Maxx Bowie has now put its luxe bags on sale. The yellow Balenciaga clutch is in the $500s now. The YSL red Neo is not on sale but the Chloe, Marc jacobs and others pieces have red sale tags on 'em.
> 
> Good luck!


 Is it the one with zippers?


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> Ooh, great report! Did you happen to get a picture of the Celine?



yes, but dealing with kids and thus no time to upload sorry. Looks just like this one at blue*fly


----------



## Aluxe

saira1214 said:


> Is it the one with zippers?



no ma'am, no zippers.


----------



## magdalinka

View attachment 1859337


Can not believe I found this $148 Elie Tahari belt for $3. The yellow stickers are almost gone and that makes me sad. I feel like there are more treasures to be found with yellow stickers.


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> yes, but dealing with kids and thus no time to upload sorry. Looks just like this one at blue*fly



It's ok, no worries  Thank you for the link, the bag is really nice. I hope someone here is able to get it!


----------



## nova_girl

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 1859337
> 
> 
> Can not believe I found this $148 Elie Tahari belt for $3. The yellow stickers are almost gone and that makes me sad. I feel like there are more treasures to be found with yellow stickers.



I've never seen so many yellow stickers on a tag lol.


----------



## joysyoggi

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I've never seen so many yellow stickers on a tag lol.



Me neither lol


----------



## magdalinka

nova_girl said:


> I've never seen so many yellow stickers on a tag lol.





joysyoggi said:


> Me neither lol


LOL me neither. I had to go and count them. 2 red stickers and 6 yellow stickers. That's a LOT


----------



## Ginger Tea

magdalinka said:
			
		

> LOL me neither. I had to go and count them. 2 red stickers and 6 yellow stickers. That's a LOT



The more, the better...


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> Celine lovers!
> 
> There is a black Celine Cabas Vertical Tote at Marshalls in Berwyn Heights/Greenbelt, MD for $760. The blue medium Givenchy panda I mentioned (some posts back) is still there. As are the Jimmy Choo bags and Stella McCartney bags (I swear those bags have been there for eons).
> 
> TJ Maxx Runway in Washington DC was a complete dud last night. Went with my friend and stopped her from buying anything because the 'sales' paled in comparison to what we have going on over here in the burbs.
> 
> TJ Maxx Bowie has now put its luxe bags on sale. The yellow Balenciaga clutch is in the $500s now. The YSL red Neo is not on sale but the Chloe, Marc jacobs and others pieces have red sale tags on 'em.
> 
> Good luck!





i need them to get cuter Celine bags in!


----------



## xsophiag

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 1859337
> 
> 
> Can not believe I found this $148 Elie Tahari belt for $3. The yellow stickers are almost gone and that makes me sad. I feel like there are more treasures to be found with yellow stickers.



Love the belt! Great find


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> i need them to get cuter Celine bags in!



Me too...I'm crossing my fingers for a phantom...I know, I know, might be almost impossible. 

But if I see one, God help anybody in my way


----------



## Ginger Tea

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Me too...I'm crossing my fingers for a phantom...I know, I know, might be almost impossible.
> 
> But if I see one, God help anybody in my way



LOL...thanks. I really needed a laugh today.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Me too...I'm crossing my fingers for a phantom...I know, I know, might be almost impossible.
> 
> But if I see one, God help anybody in my way



LOL...thank you. I really needed a laugh today.


----------



## st.love

I'm not typically a Juicy Couture fan but I found this buttery soft black leather hobo today at TJ's on clearance & had to snatch it up! Still undecided whether it's going back.. but I prefer to have it sitting in my closet while I make up my mind!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Not bad and not a bad price indeed.


----------



## babycinnamon

st.love said:
			
		

> I'm not typically a Juicy Couture fan but I found this buttery soft black leather hobo today at TJ's on clearance & had to snatch it up! Still undecided whether it's going back.. but I prefer to have it sitting in my closet while I make up my mind!



I think it looks really cute on you!


----------



## yakusoku.af

My finds at TJMaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii
pS1 was $1600
Celine trapeze $1600
Proenza wallet $380

Celine came home with me! I am going to post it in the Celine authentication thread just in case after reading the story about the luggage bag that was fake awhile back.


----------



## mona_danya

did you happen to notice the price on the dior flight bag (the bag to you right)?


----------



## yakusoku.af

mona_danya said:


> did you happen to notice the price on the dior flight bag (the bag to you right)?



hahahah
its my dior flight bag


----------



## nova_girl

yakusoku.af said:


> My finds at TJMaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii
> pS1 was $1600
> Celine trapeze $1600
> Proenza wallet $380
> 
> Celine came home with me! I am going to post it in the Celine authentication thread just in case after reading the story about the luggage bag that was fake awhile back.



Was the story about the fake luggage reported here or was it from another source? I'd be interested to read more about that. Great find on the Celine!


----------



## shopjulynne

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> My finds at TJMaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii
> pS1 was $1600
> Celine trapeze $1600
> Proenza wallet $380
> 
> Celine came home with me! I am going to post it in the Celine authentication thread just in case after reading the story about the luggage bag that was fake awhile back.



Amazing find x 3!!!!


----------



## Aluxe

yakusoku.af said:


> My finds at TJMaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii
> pS1 was $1600
> Celine trapeze $1600
> Proenza wallet $380
> 
> Celine came home with me! I am going to post it in the Celine authentication thread just in case after reading the story about the luggage bag that was fake awhile back.



Drooling over that phantom!!!!

great hauls!


----------



## Aluxe

Ginger Tea said:


> LOL...thanks. I really needed a laugh today.



lol! I'm not a violent person.  hehe.


----------



## Aluxe

st.love said:


> I'm not typically a Juicy Couture fan but I found this buttery soft black leather hobo today at TJ's on clearance & had to snatch it up! Still undecided whether it's going back.. but I prefer to have it sitting in my closet while I make up my mind!



All I notice if your lovely baby in the background. Adorable!


----------



## kwikspice

Omg drooollllllll I would've wanted all of it!!!!





yakusoku.af said:


> My finds at TJMaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii
> pS1 was $1600
> Celine trapeze $1600
> Proenza wallet $380
> 
> Celine came home with me! I am going to post it in the Celine authentication thread just in case after reading the story about the luggage bag that was fake awhile back.


----------



## st.love

Aluxe said:


> All I notice if your lovely baby in the background. Adorable!



Why thank you


----------



## Blondee178

I found the Stuart Weitzman Alexlo sandals for $25 at my local Marshals. Im not a fan of the particular style but couldnt believe the price. It was a size 4 1/2. 

If they had the regular one for that price I think I wouldve


----------



## pavilion

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> My finds at TJMaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii
> pS1 was $1600
> Celine trapeze $1600
> Proenza wallet $380
> 
> Celine came home with me! I am going to post it in the Celine authentication thread just in case after reading the story about the luggage bag that was fake awhile back.



Love the Celine and the color is amazing!


----------



## Aluxe

Any reports from TJ Maxx Runway in the Tysons Corner area? Have to go that way tomorrow and was wondering whether I should. Thanks.


----------



## Pao9

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> My finds at TJMaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii
> pS1 was $1600
> Celine trapeze $1600
> Proenza wallet $380
> 
> Celine came home with me! I am going to post it in the Celine authentication thread just in case after reading the story about the luggage bag that was fake awhile back.



I love that trapeze! I would buy it without thinking twice as well! I wonder of stores are getting in some bags!


----------



## redrose000

My store need more high end items. The most high end that I've seen are CK.


----------



## LnA

I stopped by the Santa Monica TJ Maxx this morning. I didn't know beforehand, but they were having a special runway event so there were about 3x's the usual amount of designer clothing racks. I noticed several Vince blouses, Tory burch clothing but no shoes, and tons of Paige denim jeans. The event started at 8:30am but I got there around 11:30 and was short on time so I mainly looked at the handbags. I may have missed some goodies, but here's what I remember. Sorry, no pics or exact prices.

Missoni umbrellas (short, foldable kind and long) $59.99-79.99
Guccissima zip wallet, brown $379.99 I think
Givenchy wallet, black and super soft leather but looked stretched out, also around $380
YSL long zip wallet - same price
Gucci Craft small tote with blue trim around $590
Longchamp leather satchels 
Jimmy Choo handbags
Fendi bag - looked kind of like the LV Speedy
Large Gucci and Fendi travel/duffel bags
Vera Wang lavender black suede wedge heels in several sizes $99

I was about to leave when I noticed a Proenza Shouler PS1 medium, smoke color for $1099 with all the tags + dustbag. It's not on my wishlist and I'm on a bag ban so of course, I bought it. Lol. Figured it would be safer to buy and think about it than let it go and regret it later.


----------



## LnA

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> My finds at TJMaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii
> pS1 was $1600
> Celine trapeze $1600
> Proenza wallet $380
> 
> Celine came home with me! I am going to post it in the Celine authentication thread just in case after reading the story about the luggage bag that was fake awhile back.



Congrats, what an awesome find!


----------



## authenticplease

New items at TJM Merchants Walk in East Cobb....

Lots of Barney's Coop shoes for $99.


----------



## authenticplease

And these...


----------



## authenticplease

And finally...


----------



## nova_girl

LnA said:


> I stopped by the Santa Monica TJ Maxx this morning. I didn't know beforehand, but they were having a special runway event so there were about 3x's the usual amount of designer clothing racks. I noticed several Vince blouses, Tory burch clothing but no shoes, and tons of Paige denim jeans. The event started at 8:30am but I got there around 11:30 and was short on time so I mainly looked at the handbags. I may have missed some goodies, but here's what I remember. Sorry, no pics or exact prices.
> 
> Missoni umbrellas (short, foldable kind and long) $59.99-79.99
> Guccissima zip wallet, brown $379.99 I think
> Givenchy wallet, black and super soft leather but looked stretched out, also around $380
> YSL long zip wallet - same price
> Gucci Craft small tote with blue trim around $590
> Longchamp leather satchels
> Jimmy Choo handbags
> Fendi bag - looked kind of like the LV Speedy
> Large Gucci and Fendi travel/duffel bags
> Vera Wang lavender black suede wedge heels in several sizes $99
> 
> I was about to leave when I noticed a Proenza Shouler PS1 medium, smoke color for $1099 with all the tags + dustbag. *It's not on my wishlist and I'm on a bag ban so of course, I bought it. Lol. Figured it would be safer to buy and think about it than let it go and regret it later.*



Are we the same person? None of my recent purchases were on my wish list but I didn't want to miss out on them so I bought it and then thought about it later (and of course I kept them). Great buy!


----------



## nova_girl

authenticplease said:


> New items at TJM Merchants Walk in East Cobb....
> 
> Lots of Barney's Coop shoes for $99.





authenticplease said:


> And these...





authenticplease said:


> And finally...



Thank you for the pictures, there are some nice bags there!


----------



## Ginger Tea

LnA said:
			
		

> I stopped by the Santa Monica TJ Maxx this morning. I didn't know beforehand, but they were having a special runway event so there were about 3x's the usual amount of designer clothing racks. I noticed several Vince blouses, Tory burch clothing but no shoes, and tons of Paige denim jeans. The event started at 8:30am but I got there around 11:30 and was short on time so I mainly looked at the handbags. I may have missed some goodies, but here's what I remember. Sorry, no pics or exact prices.
> 
> Missoni umbrellas (short, foldable kind and long) $59.99-79.99
> Guccissima zip wallet, brown $379.99 I think
> Givenchy wallet, black and super soft leather but looked stretched out, also around $380
> YSL long zip wallet - same price
> Gucci Craft small tote with blue trim around $590
> Longchamp leather satchels
> Jimmy Choo handbags
> Fendi bag - looked kind of like the LV Speedy
> Large Gucci and Fendi travel/duffel bags
> Vera Wang lavender black suede wedge heels in several sizes $99
> 
> I was about to leave when I noticed a Proenza Shouler PS1 medium, smoke color for $1099 with all the tags + dustbag. It's not on my wishlist and I'm on a bag ban so of course, I bought it. Lol. Figured it would be safer to buy and think about it than let it go and regret it later.



At first as I was reading this, I thought to myself, self, we could really use pictures of these items. But as I continued to read, I didn't need any pictures because the segment about being on a bag ban & not on your wish list so you purchased anyway, was all I needed. Good for you! lol. And it's true, you would have thought about it all night.


----------



## LnA

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> At first as I was reading this, I thought to myself, self, we could really use pictures of these items. But as I continued to read, I didn't need any pictures because the segment about being on a bag ban & not on your wish list so you purchased anyway, was all I needed. Good for you! lol. And it's true, you would have thought about it all night.



Haha I definitely would've obsessed over it all night. I sheepishly emailed my DH to confess and he responded with "Honey, you did the right thing." Clearly he knows me well. Haha


----------



## Aluxe

authenticplease said:


> And these...



That YSL Y wallet!!!!! Hmm, who do I know in ATL.... 

Thanks so much for the intel!


----------



## MrsKK

Good finds!


----------



## LnA

nova_girl said:
			
		

> Are we the same person? None of my recent purchases were on my wish list but I didn't want to miss out on them so I bought it and then thought about it later (and of course I kept them). Great buy!



Thanks!


----------



## Baglover1204

authenticplease said:
			
		

> And these...



Omggg i soo want that green ysl clutch. Can u tell me how to get hold of it. I live in Atl Ga. Can u give me number for store or sa's number thanks


----------



## Ginger Tea

authenticplease said:
			
		

> And finally...



Nice. Liking the purple one. What is that?


----------



## Amycoco

Baglover1204 said:


> Omggg i soo want that green ysl clutch. Can u tell me how to get hold of it. I live in Atl Ga. Can u give me number for store or sa's number thanks


Store number is  770 977 5611, the green ysl is more of a wallet I did call them.


----------



## yakusoku.af

thanks everyone!
I will be enjoying my bag tonight!
I might even stop by a different TJ Maxx just to see haha


----------



## Baglover1204

Amycoco said:
			
		

> Store number is  770 977 5611, the green ysl is more of a wallet I did call them.



And do y recall the price of metalic clutch? The one that says YSL on it? Is that avaialbe?


----------



## JulieLovesLV

Just went to TJ Maxx today after almost a year of not visiting this particular store and I can't believe my luck! I bought...






A gorgeous gold Missoni sweater for $25!
Perfect for the Fall!





And a beautiful Tory Burch dress for just $15!


Yay for me! This store is even better than I remembered!


----------



## Pao9

JulieLovesLV said:


> Just went to TJ Maxx today after almost a year of not visiting this particular store and I can't believe my luck! I bought...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862450
> 
> 
> A gorgeous gold Missoni sweater for $25!
> Perfect for the Fall!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1862451
> 
> 
> And a beautiful Tory Burch dress for just $15!
> 
> 
> Yay for me! This store is even better than I remembered!



Nice finds, I have to post my recent finds as well!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Lots of great finds at the Countryside, IL store!
Bag choices aren't so hot but the shoes!
Fendi, Gucci, Dior, Lanvin, Valentino, Jimmy Choo + so much more! There was also a Missoni umbrella - almost bought it but wasn't the compact one

Some pics of the bags


----------



## iluvmybags

And the shoes - so many more than what's shown here!


----------



## MoSoupy

iluvmybags said:


> Lots of great finds at the Countryside, IL store!
> Bag choices aren't so hot but the shoes!
> Fendi, Gucci, Dior, Lanvin, Valentino, Jimmy Choo + so much more! There was also a Missoni umbrella - almost bought it but wasn't the compact one
> 
> Some pics of the bags



Thanks for the update! My friend lives close to that TJMaxx and raves about how much there is there. I've only been to the runway store in Oak Brook and apparently it has a much smaller selection. I did see some Longchamp bags and a Ferragamo Sofia bag there a few weeks ago, though. Someday soon I have to get over to that Countryside store!


----------



## MaryLouWho

JulieLovesLV said:
			
		

> Just went to TJ Maxx today after almost a year of not visiting this particular store and I can't believe my luck! I bought...
> 
> A gorgeous gold Missoni sweater for $25!
> Perfect for the Fall!
> 
> And a beautiful Tory Burch dress for just $15!
> 
> Yay for me! This store is even better than I remembered!



Score!


----------



## Amycoco

iluvmybags said:


> And the shoes - so many more than what's shown here!


Never seen so many shoes and all designers in one TJ Maxx and the bags. My goodness I am drooling.


----------



## Aluxe

Hey everyone. Hope you are all having a great Friday. I had to go to VA, so I (of course) ended up at the TJ Maxx Runway & neighboring Marshalls on Leesburg Pike as well as a few other places I shouldn't mention. 

I scored a pair of Kelsi Dagger Abrielle shoes for $25 at Marshalls. They are blue suede platform shoes and I just had to have 'em, lol! My daughter has chosen to model (sorry for bad pics).






And some Natures Gate lotion which I bought for $7.99 about 3 weeks ago, now on sale for $2 

At TJ Maxx, I got a Micheal Kors cuff for $29





and a Missoni umbrella for $59





I don't need _another_ umbrella, but I'm leaning towards keeping this one.

Here are the goodies I saw at marshalls - 

Balenciaga Glycine (I think) Part Time G12 - $1299





YSL Neo bag in blue and white patent





Goodies at TJ Maxx - 
I saw a Celine bag in the jewelry case. On the website its called 'Shoulder bag'. Here is a link to it at the Celine website (sorry no pic) and this exact bag (an absolute beauty) cost $1699

A Gucci bag





Celine Cabas in nude/tan (same one mentioned before) - $730





Some sort of plastic & leather Michael Kors Hamilton bag





Marc jacobs





Fendi tote & YSL Neo in tan and pink patent





Chloe





Whole host of Stella McCartney fellabella bags (is it me or are these bags not popular around here?) oh and there's a Coach in there as well





Gucci





Givenchy Black mini panda $649





Fendi (and there were at least 2 Chameleons at the entrance of the store, sorry no pics)





Jimmy Choo





Fendi





Salvatore Ferragamo, Jimmy Choo & Proena Schouler





And that's all I can remember. There was a bit of Elizabeth and James jewelry on sale. I also saw a Kate Spade clutch, but can't remember the price.

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Hey everyone. Hope you are all having a great Friday. I had to go to VA, so I (of course) ended up at the TJ Maxx Runway & neighboring Marshalls on Leesburg Pike as well as a few other places I shouldn't mention.
> 
> I scored a pair of Kelsi Dagger Abrielle shoes for $25 at Marshalls. They are blue suede platform shoes and I just had to have 'em, lol! My daughter has chosen to model (sorry for bad pics).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Natures Gate lotion which I bought for $7.99 about 3 weeks ago, now on sale for $2
> 
> At TJ Maxx, I got a Micheal Kors cuff for $29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a Missoni umbrella for $59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need _another_ umbrella, but I'm leaning towards keeping this one.
> 
> Here are the goodies I saw at marshalls -
> 
> Balenciaga Glycine (I think) Part Time G12 - $1299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Neo bag in blue and white patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodies at TJ Maxx -
> I saw a Celine bag in the jewelry case. On the website its called 'Shoulder bag'. Here is a link to it at the Celine website (sorry no pic) and this exact bag (an absolute beauty) cost $1699
> 
> A Gucci bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Cabas in nude/tan (same one mentioned before) - $730
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sort of plastic & leather Michael Kors Hamilton bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marc jacobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi tote & YSL Neo in tan and pink patent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whole host of Stella McCartney fellabella bags (is it me or are these bags not popular around here?) oh and there's a Coach in there as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy Black mini panda $649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi (and there were at least 2 Chameleons at the entrance of the store, sorry no pics)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo, Jimmy Choo & Proena Schouler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all I can remember. There was a bit of Elizabeth and James jewelry on sale. I also saw a Kate Spade clutch, but can't remember the price.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Before I read that it was your daughter modeling the shoes I thought, aren't those shoes a bit big? lol. Thank you for posting the pictures, the Balenciaga and PS1 are calling my name. I'll probably stop by on Thursday after the Nordstrom Rack opening.


----------



## Pao9

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. Hope you are all having a great Friday. I had to go to VA, so I (of course) ended up at the TJ Maxx Runway & neighboring Marshalls on Leesburg Pike as well as a few other places I shouldn't mention.
> 
> I scored a pair of Kelsi Dagger Abrielle shoes for $25 at Marshalls. They are blue suede platform shoes and I just had to have 'em, lol! My daughter has chosen to model (sorry for bad pics).
> 
> And some Natures Gate lotion which I bought for $7.99 about 3 weeks ago, now on sale for $2
> 
> At TJ Maxx, I got a Micheal Kors cuff for $29
> 
> and a Missoni umbrella for $59
> 
> I don't need another umbrella, but I'm leaning towards keeping this one.
> 
> Here are the goodies I saw at marshalls -
> 
> Balenciaga Glycine (I think) Part Time G12 - $1299
> 
> YSL Neo bag in blue and white patent
> 
> Goodies at TJ Maxx -
> I saw a Celine bag in the jewelry case. On the website its called 'Shoulder bag'. Here is a link to it at the Celine website (sorry no pic) and this exact bag (an absolute beauty) cost $1699
> 
> A Gucci bag
> 
> Celine Cabas in nude/tan (same one mentioned before) - $730
> 
> Some sort of plastic & leather Michael Kors Hamilton bag
> 
> Marc jacobs
> 
> Fendi tote & YSL Neo in tan and pink patent
> 
> Chloe
> 
> Whole host of Stella McCartney fellabella bags (is it me or are these bags not popular around here?) oh and there's a Coach in there as well
> 
> Gucci
> 
> Givenchy Black mini panda $649
> 
> Fendi (and there were at least 2 Chameleons at the entrance of the store, sorry no pics)
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> 
> Fendi
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo, Jimmy Choo & Proena Schouler
> 
> And that's all I can remember. There was a bit of Elizabeth and James jewelry on sale. I also saw a Kate Spade clutch, but can't remember the price.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Thanks for posting!!! I'm too far away though! I wish my runway stores had some nice handbags!  Nothing! Just fendi and Gucci! So over those!!!! Give me some Celineeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> *Before I read that it was your daughter modeling the shoes I thought, aren't those shoes a bit big? lol*. Thank you for posting the pictures, the Balenciaga and PS1 are calling my name. I'll probably stop by on Thursday after the Nordstrom Rack opening.



oh, haha. She loved the shoes and insisted on modelling. She nearly toppled over a few times too.  Hope the pics can be of help to someone. I always enjoy spy pics from others.

Can't wait for the NR opening next week. Hope there'll be special deals for the opening.


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:


> And the shoes - so many more than what's shown here!



The bags the shoessss oh my!!!
Im glad I dont live near that store I would be so broke!!!!


----------



## sneezz

Wow I really need to head to my Marshall's and TJMaxx!!


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> oh, haha. She loved the shoes and insisted on modelling. She nearly toppled over a few times too.  Hope the pics can be of help to someone. I always enjoy spy pics from others.
> 
> Can't wait for the NR opening next week. Hope there'll be special deals for the opening.



I love looking at the spy pics too, and try to post them when I can. I really hope there will be special deals at the new Rack, I hate getting up early and not buying anything lol. i got a postcard in the mail from them today saying that a designer deal event starts on the 13th so hopefully they'll have good stuff.


----------



## <3 purses

Houston TJMaxx @ West Gray
Tons of designer shoes.
Givenchy small pandora in Black $1100
A few Fendis
Balenciaga rose/fuchsia giant rose gold hardware weekender $1300 (she would've been mine if she was a City )
Oh and the people there arent too cool about additional discount, sadly.
I came home with a Helmut Lang cotton blazer $179.99 (tag says $540) yayyy


----------



## nova_girl

<3 purses said:


> Houston TJMaxx @ West Gray
> Tons of designer shoes.
> Givenchy small pandora in Black $1100
> A few Fendis
> *Balenciaga rose/fuchsia giant rose gold hardware weekender $1300* (she would've been mine if she was a City )
> Oh and the people there arent too cool about additional discount, sadly.
> I came home with a Helmut Lang cotton blazer $179.99 (tag says $540) yayyy



That's the second Balenciaga report today, which confirms that I need to make a trip to my local Runway store lol.


----------



## Amycoco

nova_girl said:


> That's the second Balenciaga report today, which confirms that I need to make a trip to my local Runway store lol.


Tomorrow I am hitting the runway TJ Maxx in my area actually northern VA and DC. Nova-girl did you stop by NR yesterday? The putting out new shoes everyday, yesterday after my disappionted on no handbags I still managed to take something home the Gucci jelly flat shoes in pale pink very comfy it was like $57.40.


----------



## nova_girl

Amycoco said:


> Tomorrow I am hitting the runway TJ Maxx in my area actually northern VA and DC. Nova-girl did you stop by NR yesterday? The putting out new shoes everyday, yesterday after my disappionted on no handbags I still managed to take something home the Gucci jelly flat shoes in pale pink very comfy it was like $57.40.



I might go to the Runway TJ Maxx in Alexandria tomorrow to see what's there. If not, I'll go on Monday. I ended up not going to the Rack yesterday, but it sounds like I should have based on what you found! Did you post a picture of the jellies in the NR thread? If they're the ones I'm thinking of, my sister has a pair in navy blue and I really like them.


----------



## iluvmybags

Aluxe said:


> Hey everyone. Hope you are all having a great Friday. I had to go to VA, so I (of course) ended up at the TJ Maxx Runway & neighboring Marshalls on Leesburg Pike as well as a few other places I shouldn't mention.
> 
> I scored a pair of Kelsi Dagger Abrielle shoes for $25 at Marshalls. They are blue suede platform shoes and I just had to have 'em, lol! My daughter has chosen to model (sorry for bad pics).
> 
> 
> And some Natures Gate lotion which I bought for $7.99 about 3 weeks ago, now on sale for $2
> 
> At TJ Maxx, I got a Micheal Kors cuff for $29
> 
> 
> and a Missoni umbrella for $59
> 
> 
> I don't need _another_ umbrella, but I'm leaning towards keeping this one.
> 
> Here are the goodies I saw at marshalls -
> 
> Balenciaga Glycine (I think) Part Time G12 - $1299
> 
> 
> YSL Neo bag in blue and white patent
> 
> 
> Goodies at TJ Maxx -
> I saw a Celine bag in the jewelry case. On the website its called 'Shoulder bag'. Here is a link to it at the Celine website (sorry no pic) and this exact bag (an absolute beauty) cost $1699
> 
> A Gucci bag
> 
> 
> Celine Cabas in nude/tan (same one mentioned before) - $730
> 
> 
> Some sort of plastic & leather Michael Kors Hamilton bag
> 
> 
> Marc jacobs
> 
> 
> Fendi tote & YSL Neo in tan and pink patent
> 
> 
> Chloe
> 
> 
> Whole host of Stella McCartney fellabella bags (is it me or are these bags not popular around here?) oh and there's a Coach in there as well
> 
> 
> Gucci
> 
> 
> Givenchy Black mini panda $649
> 
> 
> Fendi (and there were at least 2 Chameleons at the entrance of the store, sorry no pics)
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> 
> 
> Fendi
> 
> 
> Salvatore Ferragamo, Jimmy Choo & Proena Schouler
> 
> 
> And that's all I can remember. There was a bit of Elizabeth and James jewelry on sale. I also saw a Kate Spade clutch, but can't remember the price.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone.



Oh wow!!  Do you happen to know if that MJ bag was black or grey?  I've been wanting that bag!  Our store had a couple of MJ bags, but sadly not that one

We also had a PS1, but the color of the one you found is AMAZING!!!  Is that Vermillion or Lipstick Red?

You also mentioned a Celine bag referred to as "Shoulder Bag" but the link you posted didn't work -- can you maybe post the pic you were trying to link to?

Great finds!!  (that Balenciaga looks amazing too!  I don't think I could have passed that one up!!)


----------



## iluvmybags

MoSoupy said:


> Thanks for the update! My friend lives close to that TJMaxx and raves about how much there is there. I've only been to the runway store in Oak Brook and apparently it has a much smaller selection. I did see some Longchamp bags and a Ferragamo Sofia bag there a few weeks ago, though. Someday soon I have to get over to that Countryside store!



For a while (during the spring), they were getting new bags in every few weeks & they had some really great choices -- they haven't had much in a while.  They've also gotten some great shoes in the past (I've bought a few pair of YSLs), but I've never seen anything like the selection they had today!  I'm going back over the weekend to really look through it all (I was short on time today), and hope to hit the Oakbrook store as well -- I did find a few things that I put on layaway for myself (two bags, two pair of shoes), but I'm still looking for a couple of specific things that have been found by other members at other stores -- hope my luck gets hot again!!


----------



## Baglover1204

Does any one know what they have in tjmax rubway stores in atl?


----------



## Amycoco

Wish I could post pics, I have tried but for some reasons can't post pics. I have a lot of stuff to post but can't. Let me know what you find I will let you know what I find as well.


----------



## iluvmybags

Amycoco said:


> Wish I could post pics, I have tried but for some reasons can't post pics. I have a lot of stuff to post but can't. Let me know what you find I will let you know what I find as well.


maybe they're too big -- have you tried resizing them?


----------



## Amycoco

iluvmybags said:


> maybe they're too big -- have you tried resizing them?


It just won't let me click on the upload pics it's not highlighted. Don't know what to do I have tried and tried not working I give up.


----------



## Amycoco

Ok upload is highlighted but choose file is not. So I guess I can't post pics if u can help me I will be very happy. Thanks


----------



## cumbaroll

authenticplease said:
			
		

> And finally...



Omg. I love that RM bag.  So sad


----------



## <3 purses

<3 purses said:


> Houston TJMaxx @ West Gray
> Tons of designer shoes.
> Givenchy small pandora in Black $1100
> A few Fendis
> Balenciaga rose/fuchsia giant rose gold hardware weekender $1300 (she would've been mine if she was a City )
> Oh and the people there arent too cool about additional discount, sadly.
> I came home with a Helmut Lang cotton blazer $179.99 (tag says $540) yayyy


 There was also a small back YSL Muse


----------



## authenticplease

Baglover1204 said:
			
		

> Does any one know what they have in tjmax rubway stores in atl?



Answered back on Sept 2......

Originally Posted by Baglover1204

I love the stella in the one that looks snake type wid pink sides. Can u tell me how much it was and can i do charge and send?

Originally Posted by Authenticplease
There are three runway stores close to one another in the ATL.....Buckhead next to Nordstrim Rack at 400, Merchants Walk in East Cobb on Upper Roswell Road and off Abernathy at Perimeter. If you go to TJM website you should be able to get the exact addresses. One of the three had the SM pink faux snake bag you are looking for....seems like it was Perimeter but not positive. I haven't been in a couple of weeks so u am certain that new things have arrived. Good luck!


----------



## Aluxe

You know, I thought of you when I saw the Celine Shoulder bag, Iluvmybags, because for some reason, I thought you had it already. I peeked at your collection  but didn't see it. Was hoping to learn the name from you.

Anyway, here's the link http://www.celine.com/en/collection/fall/leather-goods/shoulder-bag/1 and this pic is the exact pic of the bag. Though the one in store seemed HUGE. Approximately 16-20 in wide IMO and gorgeous! 

The Marc Jacobs is black and very pretty as well. It cost $499, if I recall correctly.

The PS1 (which is clearly everyone's favorite per pms) is a red and costs $1299. I'm sorry but I am not familiar with Proenza Schouler's colors and so can't distinguish between Vermillion and Lipstick Red. But take note of the Ralph Lauren bags behind it. Those were closer to what I would consider lipstick red. Does the contrast help at all?

As for the bbag, it was easy for me...I've had to be very disciplined in anticipation of purchasing either a Bottega Veneta Veneta or a Phantom. I'm keeping my eye on the proverbial prize. Besides, the G12 hardware does nothing for me. Now the cumin RGGH weekender I saw at Neimans yesterday, now _that_ took a lot of self control. *deep breath* 

Sorry for the late response (to you and everyone else). I was offline most of yesterday evening. Have a great weekend.



iluvmybags said:


> Oh wow!!  Do you happen to know if that MJ bag was black or grey?  I've been wanting that bag!  Our store had a couple of MJ bags, but sadly not that one
> 
> We also had a PS1, but the color of the one you found is AMAZING!!!  Is that Vermillion or Lipstick Red?
> 
> You also mentioned a Celine bag referred to as "Shoulder Bag" but the link you posted didn't work -- can you maybe post the pic you were trying to link to?
> 
> Great finds!!  (that Balenciaga looks amazing too!  I don't think I could have passed that one up!!)


----------



## Aluxe

Here's the pic of the shoulder bag (taken from Celine's website). Hope that helps.








iluvmybags said:


> Oh wow!!  Do you happen to know if that MJ bag was black or grey?  I've been wanting that bag!  Our store had a couple of MJ bags, but sadly not that one
> 
> We also had a PS1, but the color of the one you found is AMAZING!!!  Is that Vermillion or Lipstick Red?
> 
> You also mentioned a Celine bag referred to as "Shoulder Bag" but the link you posted didn't work -- can you maybe post the pic you were trying to link to?
> 
> Great finds!!  (that Balenciaga looks amazing too!  I don't think I could have passed that one up!!)


----------



## dheap

I wish I lived where you ladies are. I feel like California has nothing to offer, I can never find anything!


----------



## iluvmybags

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Here's the pic of the shoulder bag (taken from Celine's website). Hope that helps.



Omg!  That's the bag I want!  I was waiting for Barneys to get it but they're not getting the leather version.  Ugh! Wish I had a relative in NY to pick this up for me (quickly scans address book! LOL)


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> Omg!  That's the bag I want!  Ugh! Wish I had a relative in NY to pick this up for me!




No sweets, the bag is in Virginia (Fairfax area or is it Alexandria?) near Tysons Corner. You just need a friend or relative in Maryland, DC or Northern VA to haul themselves over there for you. I hope you do 

Good luck!


----------



## iluvmybags

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Answered back on Sept 2......
> 
> Originally Posted by Baglover1204
> 
> I love the stella in the one that looks snake type wid pink sides. Can u tell me how much it was and can i do charge and send?
> 
> Originally Posted by Authenticplease
> There are three runway stores close to one another in the ATL.....Buckhead next to Nordstrim Rack at 400, Merchants Walk in East Cobb on Upper Roswell Road and off Abernathy at Perimeter. If you go to TJM website you should be able to get the exact addresses. One of the three had the SM pink faux snake bag you are looking for....seems like it was Perimeter but not positive. I haven't been in a couple of weeks so u am certain that new things have arrived. Good luck!



Unfortunately TJMaxx & Marshalls don't do charge sends


----------



## iluvmybags

Aluxe said:
			
		

> No sweets, the bag is in Virginia (Fairfax area or is Alexandria?) near Tysons Corner. You just need a friend or relative in Maryland, DC or Northern VA to haul themselves over there for you. I hope you do
> 
> Good luck!



Oh I thought it was NY - don't know anyone in that area. Darn! (wonder what a plane ticket would cost? LOL)


----------



## kwikspice

aluxe said:
			
		

> no sweets, the bag is in virginia (fairfax area or is alexandria?) near tysons corner. You just need a friend or relative in maryland, dc or northern va to haul themselves over there for you. I hope you do
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## kwikspice

aluxe said:
			
		

> no sweets, the bag is in virginia (fairfax area or is alexandria?) near tysons corner. You just need a friend or relative in maryland, dc or northern va to haul themselves over there for you. I hope you do
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## kwikspice

Bottega


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> Bottega



Thanks so much babe! Not the one I'm lusting for, but I think I have a friend in Cali that wanted one in brown. Will call her right now. Thanks! Do you know how much it is?


----------



## nova_girl

kwikspice said:


> Bottega



No way! I really need to stop looking at this thread because I'm getting so tempted. My 30th birthday is next month so I think I should buy myself an early birthday present. Do you remember how much this one was? Just out of curiosity of course.


----------



## kwikspice

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Thanks so much babe! Not the one I'm lusting for, but I think I have a friend in Cali that wanted one in brown. Will call her right now. Thanks! Do you know how much it is?



1799 mama )


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Yeah I definitely agree....California has nothing to offer. I've seen the best deals in the midwest!


----------



## tory_c

Was in palm springs and san diego last weekend and went to a few tj maxx,marshalls,and ross. The only item I found was actually at ross. I bought a sam edelman bag for 150. I had no idea he made handbags but the leather feels awesome. It's this bag but in black. http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/sam-ede...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=8462
The employee who helped me check out thought I was weird for spending 150 on a bag..if they only saw tpf!


----------



## LnA

The TJ Maxx in Glendale, CA had a jumbled selection of handbags in stock this afternoon. I was surprised to see a large Givenchy Nightingale, which I immediately grabbed and walked around with, but in the end I decided it was way too enormous for my frame and put it back. It was $1399.


----------



## nova_girl

LnA said:
			
		

> The TJ Maxx in Glendale, CA had a jumbled selection of handbags in stock this afternoon. I was surprised to see a large Givenchy Nightingale, which I immediately grabbed and walked around with, but in the end I decided it was way too enormous for my frame and put it back. It was $1399.



That's my first time seeing a two level TJ Maxx!


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> That's my first time seeing a two level TJ Maxx!



me too

Thanks for the pics LnA


----------



## LnA

nova_girl said:
			
		

> That's my first time seeing a two level TJ Maxx!



Yeah, but for some reason it doesn't carry any home-related stuff (towels, frames, planters, etc). The one in Santa Monica is two-levels as well but has everything.


----------



## 2TsK

LnA said:


> The TJ Maxx in Glendale, CA had a jumbled selection of handbags in stock this afternoon. I was surprised to see a large Givenchy Nightingale, which I immediately grabbed and walked around with, but in the end I decided it was way too enormous for my frame and put it back. It was $1399.


 
OMG, I would go broke if that was my TJ Maxx! My store doesn't even come close to having all of this stuff.


----------



## Baglover1204

LnA said:
			
		

> The TJ Maxx in Glendale, CA had a jumbled selection of handbags in stock this afternoon. I was surprised to see a large Givenchy Nightingale, which I immediately grabbed and walked around with, but in the end I decided it was way too enormous for my frame and put it back. It was $1399.



Can u recall price for the fendi tote wid the green  detail? Please if u can tell me. 
I m crossing my fingers if its in my budget i will go ceazy


----------



## Baglover1204

LnA said:
			
		

> The TJ Maxx in Glendale, CA had a jumbled selection of handbags in stock this afternoon. I was surprised to see a large Givenchy Nightingale, which I immediately grabbed and walked around with, but in the end I decided it was way too enormous for my frame and put it back. It was $1399.



And also the colorfull small wristlet in first pic fendi one.


----------



## LnA

Baglover1204 said:
			
		

> And also the colorfull small wristlet in first pic fendi one.



I didn't catch the price of the fendi with green trim. The colorful little fendi wristlet (or maybe make-up bag?) underneath it is $129.99. I would call the store for more pricing info. Hope you can get it!


----------



## Baglover1204

LnA said:
			
		

> I didn't catch the price of the fendi with green trim. The colorful little fendi wristlet (or maybe make-up bag?) underneath it is $129.99. I would call the store for more pricing info. Hope you can get it!



Thank u. Do u know if they do charge and send? And would u happen to have their phone number? Let me know plz thanks


----------



## nova_girl

LnA said:


> Yeah, but for some reason it doesn't carry any home-related stuff (towels, frames, planters, etc). The one in Santa Monica is two-levels as well but has everything.



That's odd. For a store that size I'd expect it to have everything!


----------



## LnA

Baglover1204 said:
			
		

> Thank u. Do u know if they do charge and send? And would u happen to have their phone number? Let me know plz thanks



Unfortunately TJ Maxx doesn't do charge sends. Their website has all of the address and number info. Good luck!i


----------



## Baglover1204

LnA said:
			
		

> Unfortunately TJ Maxx doesn't do charge sends. Their website has all of the address and number info. Good luck!i



Omgggg how can i get it that. (


----------



## tannedsilk

Thanks to all for updating this thread. I decided to take a trip to my local tjm, not a runway or large store, and it was raining wallets. I got two great finds. Cole haan $40 and celine canvas with vachetta trim $34.


----------



## ValentineNicole

tannedsilk said:
			
		

> Thanks to all for updating this thread. I decided to take a trip to my local tjm, not a runway or large store, and it was raining wallets. I got two great finds. Cole haan $40 and celine canvas with vachetta trim $34.



Omg!!!! That Celine! That's practically highway robbery, lucky lady!!! Where was this?


----------



## Ginger Tea

tannedsilk said:
			
		

> Thanks to all for updating this thread. I decided to take a trip to my local tjm, not a runway or large store, and it was raining wallets. I got two great finds. Cole haan $40 and celine canvas with vachetta trim $34.



Like the Celine...nice!


----------



## sneezz

tannedsilk said:


> Thanks to all for updating this thread. I decided to take a trip to my local tjm, not a runway or large store, and it was raining wallets. I got two great finds. Cole haan $40 and celine canvas with vachetta trim $34.



Nice finds. Funny that the Celine came out less than the CH lol.


----------



## tannedsilk

ValentineNicole said:


> Omg!!!! That Celine! That's practically highway robbery, lucky lady!!! Where was this?



Thanks VN. I was in Central FL, about an hour from Orlando.



Ginger Tea said:


> Like the Celine...nice!



Thanks Ladies!  Any ideas on the retail price? I wasn't able to find anything but fakes online.



sneezz said:


> Nice finds. Funny that the Celine came out less than the CH lol.



Thanks, I thought that was nuts too.  Had to grab the CH it has 16 card slots!!!


----------



## Lzamare

LnA said:
			
		

> The TJ Maxx in Glendale, CA had a jumbled selection of handbags in stock this afternoon. I was surprised to see a large Givenchy Nightingale, which I immediately grabbed and walked around with, but in the end I decided it was way too enormous for my frame and put it back. It was $1399.



Thanks, my aunt has been looking for that Gucci Bag.


----------



## Pao9

tannedsilk said:
			
		

> Thanks to all for updating this thread. I decided to take a trip to my local tjm, not a runway or large store, and it was raining wallets. I got two great finds. Cole haan $40 and celine canvas with vachetta trim $34.



Wholy guacamole!!! What a deal on the Celine!!!!!!!


----------



## loveisparis

Baglover1204 said:


> And also the colorfull small wristlet in first pic fendi one.



It was 749.99 if I remember correctly


----------



## LnA

I was near another TJ Maxx today (super rare for me to be near one, let alone 3 in one week!). Here are pics of the bags and wallets they had in stock Sun afternoon. This is the La Canada, CA location.


----------



## LnA

tannedsilk said:
			
		

> Thanks to all for updating this thread. I decided to take a trip to my local tjm, not a runway or large store, and it was raining wallets. I got two great finds. Cole haan $40 and celine canvas with vachetta trim $34.



$34?!?! That would never happen in LA  Congrats!


----------



## sparksfly

Marshalls/TJ Maxx has a ton of Essie nail polish from last years summer collection and a few other more fall colors. All $3.99.

Also check your local TJ Maxx/Marshalls. My local TJ Maxx had Korres Milk and Honey face wipes for around $5. The retail is $12 at Sephora. As well as Oscar Blandi dry shampoo for around $10 retail $25 at Sephora.

Marshalls also has really nice black leather Coach riding boots for $200.


----------



## Baglover1204

So after seeing all of ur post. I finally went to the tjmaxx in buckhead today. And i found nothing. I was sooo disappointed.  there was like one fendi bag. 1 fendi wallet and a gucci key chain. Sad


----------



## Aluxe

tannedsilk said:


> Thanks to all for updating this thread. I decided to take a trip to my local tjm, not a runway or large store, and it was raining wallets. I got two great finds. Cole haan $40 and celine canvas with vachetta trim $34.



oy, that Celine!!! Love it! Congrats!

I almost purchased that Cole Haan wallet in the exact same color the other day, lol!

Congrats on your great haul!


----------



## Myblackbag

Saw lots of bags at my local TJMaxx..


----------



## GingerSnap527

Lucky people.....


----------



## Amycoco

Baglover1204 said:


> So after seeing all of ur post. I finally went to the tjmaxx in buckhead today. And i found nothing. I was sooo disappointed.  there was like one fendi bag. 1 fendi wallet and a gucci key chain. Sad


Try Howell mill rd TJ Maxx runway, couple of years ago I use to find good stuff there, not sure about now. That TJ Maxx was on my way home for five years. I miss Atlanta and the runway.


----------



## Amycoco

Myblackbag said:


> View attachment 1866615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866619
> 
> 
> Saw lots of bags at my local TJMaxx..
> 
> View attachment 1866620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866623


Where is this TJ Maxx Chloe paraty Lawd I want that bag. Jeezzzzz I am drooling.


----------



## Myblackbag

Amycoco said:


> Where is this TJ Maxx Chloe paraty Lawd I want that bag. Jeezzzzz I am drooling.



It's at the Runway Store in Virginia Beach, VA.


----------



## Amycoco

Omg I have being to that TJ Maxx when I vacationed with my husband last year in Virginia beach. Wow that bag that bag I will call the store in the morning if they can hold it for me then I will have to call a friend who lives in the tidewater area and see if she can help a sister out.


----------



## Myblackbag

Here's a few more...


----------



## iluvmybags

In case anyone in the Chicago area is interested, I had this bag on layaway at the Countryside store, but canceled it this evening after I found an all leather version in the the larger size at the OakBrook store!  This is from the current season (it's actually on Saks website at full price), and retails for $1980.  

TJMaxx price is $1299!!
(it was in great shape and came with the sleeper and all the cards too)


----------



## ladystara

Has anyone had good luck in the Seattle area TJMaxx's?  Moving up there soon!


----------



## Baglover1204

Amycoco said:
			
		

> Try Howell mill rd TJ Maxx runway, couple of years ago I use to find good stuff there, not sure about now. That TJ Maxx was on my way home for five years. I miss Atlanta and the runway.



Thanks amycoco may b next week i will stop by there.


----------



## twboi

why does the tjmaxx in virginia and east coast ones get the BEST stuff!!! the one in nor-cal get NOTHING!!

i should find a job there and move there ! hahhaa


----------



## LadyEnoki

twboi said:
			
		

> why does the tjmaxx in virginia and east coast ones get the BEST stuff!!! the one in nor-cal get NOTHING!!
> 
> i should find a job there and move there ! hahhaa



Everyone in cali probably buys it up faster than you can blink


----------



## AEGIS

tannedsilk said:


> Thanks to all for updating this thread. I decided to take a trip to my local tjm, not a runway or large store, and it was raining wallets. I got two great finds. Cole haan $40 and celine canvas with vachetta trim $34.





great haul!


----------



## authenticplease

Amycoco said:
			
		

> Try Howell mill rd TJ Maxx runway, couple of years ago I use to find good stuff there, not sure about now. That TJ Maxx was on my way home for five years. I miss Atlanta and the runway.



That store used to be fabulous for runway items....and designer markdowns:Graucho:  however they haven't been a runway store for at least 2 years now


----------



## Amycoco

authenticplease said:


> That store used to be fabulous for runway items....and designer markdowns:Graucho:  however they haven't been a runway store for at least 2 years now


Oh wow didn't know that I have sinced moved from ATL I bought my ysl muse and miu miu tote from there. That store use to be really nice and they were always marked down.


----------



## tannedsilk

AEGIS said:


> great haul!





Aluxe said:


> oy, that Celine!!! Love it! Congrats!
> 
> I almost purchased that Cole Haan wallet in the exact same color the other day, lol!
> 
> Congrats on your great haul!





LnA said:


> $34?!?! That would never happen in LA  Congrats!





Pao9 said:


> Wholy guacamole!!! What a deal on the Celine!!!!!!!




Thanks guys!


----------



## amandas

Myblackbag said:


> View attachment 1866615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866619
> 
> 
> Saw lots of bags at my local TJMaxx..
> 
> View attachment 1866620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866623



How much was the Givenchy :O


----------



## nova_girl

I went to the Runway store in Alexandria, VA this afternoon and here's my report:

Rebecca Minkoff MAB











The orange bag was a Chloe, I don't know the style. The black bag that's hanging is Versace





Medium PS1, either $1099 or $1299 (I can't remember exactly)





Navy Balenciaga tote (this one has been there for a while and I was hoping it had been marked down, but it was still $899)


----------



## kwikspice

thank you for the update and pics!!!






nova_girl said:


> I went to the Runway store in Alexandria, VA this afternoon and here's my report:
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange bag was a Chloe, I don't know the style. The black bag that's hanging is Versace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium PS1, either $1099 or $1299 (I can't remember exactly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Balenciaga tote (this one has been there for a while and I was hoping it had been marked down, but it was still $899)


----------



## nova_girl

kwikspice said:


> thank you for the update and pics!!!



You're welcome!


----------



## Aluxe

Thanks so much for the update nova_girl.



nova_girl said:


> I went to the Runway store in Alexandria, VA this afternoon and here's my report:
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange bag was a Chloe, I don't know the style. The black bag that's hanging is Versace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium PS1, either $1099 or $1299 (I can't remember exactly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Balenciaga tote (this one has been there for a while and I was hoping it had been marked down, but it was still $899)


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Thanks so much for the update nova_girl.



No problem! I'm planning on stopping by the Tyson's Corner one on Thursday so I'll try to post more pictures then.


----------



## Myblackbag

amandas said:


> How much was the Givenchy :O



I'm sorry, I don't remember and I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> No problem! *I'm planning on stopping by the Tyson's Corner one on Thursday so I'll try to post more pictures then*.



Cool. I'll be in that area on that day as well (for the Nordstrom Rack opening). But you _clearly_ take better pics than me, so I'll just scout deals, shop and catch up with friends on the phone. Doing that _and_ taking pics on my phone is a tad too much for me


----------



## AEGIS

nova_girl said:


> I went to the Runway store in Alexandria, VA this afternoon and here's my report:
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange bag was a Chloe, I don't know the style. The black bag that's hanging is Versace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium PS1, either $1099 or $1299 (I can't remember exactly)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Balenciaga tote (this one has been there for a while and I was hoping it had been marked down, but it was still $899)




thanks!


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> Cool. I'll be in that area on that day as well (for the Nordstrom Rack opening). But you _clearly_ take better pics than me, so I'll just scout deals, shop and catch up with friends on the phone. Doing that _and_ taking pics on my phone is a tad too much for me





thanks for the reminder!


----------



## twboi

LadyEnoki said:
			
		

> Everyone in cali probably buys it up faster than you can blink



I agree!! Hahaha I guess that's the Cali way of life!


----------



## morejunkny

twboi said:
			
		

> I agree!! Hahaha I guess that's the Cali way of life!



In NYC too! I never see anything at our local stores. Or maybe it's because I am not out shopping during the weekdays!


----------



## lexis55

I saw a lot of fall/winter tall boots at TJ Maxx this weekend. They had Sam Edelman, Michael Kors and Vera Wang Lavender among the labels. I think they were all $199.


----------



## LadyEnoki

morejunkny said:
			
		

> In NYC too! I never see anything at our local stores. Or maybe it's because I am not out shopping during the weekdays!



It's the same sad story here in south Florida


----------



## feudingfaeries

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I went to the Runway store in Alexandria, VA
> 
> Navy Balenciaga tote (this one has been there for a while and I was hoping it had been marked down, but it was still $899)



awh. I would love to have that balenciaga. Too bad it's so far from me


----------



## nova_girl

feudingfaeries said:


> awh. I would love to have that balenciaga. Too bad it's so far from me



I'm waiting for a markdown, then hopefully it'll be mine!


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Cool. I'll be in that area on that day as well (for the Nordstrom Rack opening). But you _clearly_ take better pics than me, so I'll just scout deals, shop and catch up with friends on the phone. Doing that _and_ taking pics on my phone is a tad too much for me



No problem, I'll be on picture duty. I'll also be at the opening so maybe I'll see you there! Are you going in the morning?



AEGIS said:


> thanks!



No problem!


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> No problem, I'll be on picture duty. I'll also be at the opening so maybe I'll see you there! *Are you going in the morning?*
> 
> 
> 
> No problem!



Yeah, can't remember what time they regularly open. Do you know? I'd like to get there early. I'm thinking of being there by 10ish so I can have enough time to peruse and hit up TJ Maxx Runway before I go pick the kids up from school. I have a laundry list of things to search for for a couple friends.

What time do you think you'll be there?


----------



## snibor

I've come to realize that the selection really depends upon the store.  I have 2 runway stores near me and a regular TJ Maxx.  1 runway has very high end like Jimmy Choo, etc., the other didn't seem to have as much high end bags (but still great clothes) but in clearance I saw a coach, longchamp, etc.  I was also shocked to see a Rebecca Minkoff (not in clearance).

It pays to look closely!


----------



## Kansashalo

I want those Fendi bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't come into this thread anymore and see all the lovely items I'm missing out on.   It's like a knife through the heart.


----------



## Baglover1204

Kansashalo said:
			
		

> I want those Fendi bags!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can't come into this thread anymore and see all the lovely items I'm missing out on.   It's like a knife through the heart.



My feelings exactlyyyyy. I want the fendi soooo badly


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Yeah, can't remember what time they regularly open. Do you know? I'd like to get there early. I'm thinking of being there by 10ish so I can have enough time to peruse and hit up TJ Maxx Runway before I go pick the kids up from school. I have a laundry list of things to search for for a couple friends.
> 
> What time do you think you'll be there?



The store will open at 9am on Thursday but I don't know if that will be the normal opening time. The postcard I got from them says that everything starts at 7am but I won't be there that early, maybe 8:30am at the earliest because it might be cool to see the Race through the Rack, or even be the winner! I'll definitely be there by 9am though. My plan is to go there, then to TJs, then to Tysons Galleria to get a cupcake from Danielle's Desserts


----------



## SohoChic

I went to three TJMAXX in my area and NOTHING ! No runway shipments for bags AT ALL !! I can't wait till my stores get shipments.


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> The store will open at 9am on Thursday but I don't know if that will be the normal opening time. The postcard I got from them says that everything starts at 7am but I won't be there that early, maybe 8:30am at the earliest because it might be cool to see the Race through the Rack, or even be the winner! I'll definitely be there by 9am though. My plan is to go there, then to TJs, then to Tysons Galleria to get a cupcake from Danielle's Desserts



oh my 7am!!! Ahhh, well, I can get there around 9ish but sadly, no earlier. Like you I plan on going to TJs. We should meet up. Hopefully if there's time I can join you for a cupcake. Looks like you have a fabulous Thursday planned


----------



## Aluxe

snibor said:


> I've come to realize that the *selection really depends upon the store*.  I have 2 runway stores near me and a regular TJ Maxx.  1 runway has very high end like Jimmy Choo, etc., the other didn't seem to have as much high end bags (but still great clothes) but in clearance I saw a coach, longchamp, etc.  I was also shocked to see a Rebecca Minkoff (not in clearance).
> 
> It pays to look closely!



I couldn't agree with you more. I live within 25 minutes (or less) of 4 Marshalls and 4 TJs and I know which ones to hit up for shoes, kids gifts, jewelry, luxe goods etc. Its amazing how different they can be when it comes to merchandise. I sometimes think that the surrounding neighborhood income plays a role in what comes into a particular store. 

Whatever the case, I love me some TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Homegoods


----------



## queeniegirl

lexis55 said:
			
		

> I saw a lot of fall/winter tall boots at TJ Maxx this weekend. They had Sam Edelman, Michael Kors and Vera Wang Lavender among the labels. I think they were all $199.



Mine too. My TJs isn't a runway and had lots of Coach and some platform ish UGGs.


----------



## snibor

Aluxe said:


> I couldn't agree with you more. I live within 25 minutes (or less) of 4 Marshalls and 4 TJs and I know which ones to hit up for shoes, kids gifts, jewelry, luxe goods etc. Its amazing how different they can be when it comes to merchandise. I sometimes think that the surrounding neighborhood income plays a role in what comes into a particular store.
> 
> Whatever the case, I love me some TJ Maxx/Marshalls/Homegoods



Used to hate TJ MAXX till I found 2 runway stores and the 1 today was awesome!  I notice in the 1 with higher end bags, they don't seem to go on clearance.  Maybe more people buy.  I also noticed in the other store today they were just taking markdowns on bags and putting in clearance so I was stalking the saleswoman!  Maybe tuesday is a good day.  I"m eyeing a bag to c if it goes on clearance eventually.


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> oh my 7am!!! Ahhh, well, I can get there around 9ish but sadly, no earlier. Like you I plan on going to TJs. We should meet up. Hopefully if there's time I can join you for a cupcake. Looks like you have a fabulous Thursday planned



I tried to upload the postcard to my previous post but there was a problem with Photobucket so I couldn't, but hopefully it attaches this time so you can see everything that's going on with the opening. I'm also sending you a PM so as not to go off topic in the thread


----------



## sneezz

After reading about all the great finds recently I decided to check out my
local TjMaxx runway and marshalls only to find nothing but a missoni umbrella at TJs.  I didn't get it though.


----------



## aa12

Is that proenza bag in the picture yours? Do you know how much it was/ size?




iluvmybags said:


> In case anyone in the Chicago area is interested, I had this bag on layaway at the Countryside store, but canceled it this evening after I found an all leather version in the the larger size at the OakBrook store!  This is from the current season (it's actually on Saks website at full price), and retails for $1980.
> 
> TJMaxx price is $1299!!
> (it was in great shape and came with the sleeper and all the cards too)
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/fendi/1863192d1347043754-thoughts-on-this-chameleon-and-patent-leather-image-3720054600.jpg


----------



## twboi

If we see other tpfers posting pictures of bags we want from other TJmaxx. Can we call that store to see if they can ship? 

I need to get my hands on some good runway bags!


----------



## iluvmybags

aa12 said:


> Is that proenza bag in the picture yours? Do you know how much it was/ size?


It was the Large PS1 in Saddle, $1299, but it's gone - Novagirl posted a pic of the same bag at the Tyson's Corner store (altho that one was the Medium)



twboi said:


> If we see other tpfers posting pictures of bags we want from other TJmaxx. Can we call that store to see if they can ship?
> 
> I need to get my hands on some good runway bags!


This question gets asked a lot - unfortunately, TJMaxx and Marshall's do not do charge sends.  You have to be in the store to make a purchase.  If you don't live in or near any of the cities who's stores are shared here, you might want to see if you have a friend or relative nearby who could help you out.  

That's the one bad thing about this thread - too often, the bags people are looking for are found at stores too far away!


----------



## dchildaries

There is a smoke (greyish) med PS1 at Nashville, TN runway store.
Price at $1099.  Too bad it is not midnight blue, otherwise I would grab it~


----------



## saira1214

Nv


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL store 

Balenciaga Large Tote in Black w/Rose Gold HW, $1399
Marc Jacobs Manhattan, $899
Lanvin Zip Case, $229


----------



## tinad2004

WOW THAT BALENCIAGA IS TO DIE FOR!!!!!!!! IF ONLY I LIVED CLOSER! Someone please get that beauty for that steal of  a price!


----------



## feudingfaeries

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> TJMaxx Countryside, IL store
> 
> Balenciaga Large Tote in Black w/Rose Gold HW, $1399
> Marc Jacobs Manhattan, $899
> Lanvin Zip Case, $229



I would love that Balbag if I didn't live so far . All these good deals and mines never have anything.


----------



## iluvmybags

Forgot to mention - that Balenciaga comes with all the tags, cards AND the mirror!  All inside the front pocket! (and the sleeper is inside!)

I was tempted!  But without a longer shoulder strap, I don't think it would work for me (plus it was a little too wide for me)

It was amazing though, and I was VERY tempted!


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Forgot to mention - that Balenciaga comes with all the tags, cards AND the mirror!  All inside the front pocket! (and the sleeper is inside!)
> 
> I was tempted!  But without a longer shoulder strap, I don't think it would work for me (plus it was a little too wide for me)
> 
> It was amazing though, and I was VERY tempted!



You're killing me!  I reeeeeaaallly am thinking about calling and putting it on hold- do they do that?


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> You're killing me!  I reeeeeaaallly am thinking about calling and putting it on hold- do they do that?



Yes, they will only hold it til the end of the night though, so if you can get out there tomorrow, you should call there first thing in the morning.  It's in the Runway department, sitting on top of the center display


----------



## RTA

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx Countryside, IL store
> 
> Balenciaga Large Tote in Black w/Rose Gold HW, $1399
> Marc Jacobs Manhattan, $899
> Lanvin Zip Case, $229



Oh my!  I am drooling over that Balenciaga.


----------



## kirsten

OMG that Balenciaga!


----------



## Myblackbag

Love the b-bag!


----------



## missellecee

Not fair! My TJ Maxx NEVER has anything like that there!! I live in a city of retirees, so they must scoop up all the good stuff first.


----------



## authenticplease

missellecee said:
			
		

> Not fair! My TJ Maxx NEVER has anything like that there!! I live in a city of retirees, so they must scoop up all the good stuff first.



There is a new consignment of a black city with silver hw on VestiaireCollective.com for 800 euro this morning. It comes with the shoulder strap too!  Code FPD09 should get free shipping through 9/13. I have had really good luck with them


----------



## missellecee

authenticplease said:


> There is a new consignment of a black city with silver hw on VestiaireCollective.com for 800 euro this morning. It comes with the shoulder strap too!  Code FPD09 should get free shipping through 9/13. I have had really good luck with them


Thanks for the tip!  I will go check it out.


----------



## aga5

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> TJMaxx Countryside, IL store
> 
> Balenciaga Large Tote in Black w/Rose Gold HW, $1399
> Marc Jacobs Manhattan, $899
> Lanvin Zip Case, $229



All of these bags were still there this morning, I drove there to get a Stella Bag in black but it sold .


----------



## aga5

There is a greenish color Chloe bag at oakbrook


----------



## kirsten

missellecee said:


> Not fair! My TJ Maxx NEVER has anything like that there!! I live in a city of retirees, so they must scoop up all the good stuff first.



Same here. The best thing I have found at TJ Maxx is a pair of Sam Edelman shoes. lol The Runway store by my house seems to have even less of a selection. I am totally envious of all the great finds in this thread!


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at the TJM in Buckhead near 400/phipps


----------



## aga5

authenticplease said:
			
		

> These are available at the TJM in Buckhead near 400/phipps



Do u know how much the Chloe was


----------



## aga5

So u know how much the black Chloe was?


----------



## lacey29

wow! Love the black chloe


----------



## authenticplease

aga5 said:
			
		

> So u know how much the black Chloe was?



I believe it was $1199


----------



## snibor

Does everything that doesn't sell get marked down or go on clearance?  I"m scoping a few bags and hoping they get marked down.


----------



## authenticplease

Ps1 was $899, LC was $99


----------



## authenticplease

snibor said:
			
		

> Does everything that doesn't sell get marked down or go on clearance?  I"m scoping a few bags and hoping they get marked down.



Everything gets marked down eventually but these bags just came in this month. I bought an olive leather Givenchy Pandora marked down from $1199 to $419 yellow sticker and Pao9 bought a bargain Givenchy tote there the same week(photos of these are a few pages back in August 2012)


----------



## nova_girl

I went to the Tysons Corner (VA) Runway TJ Maxx, and here are some pictures of what they had. I don't think all of the pictures will fit in one post so I'll split them up.

Jimmy Choo, $1099






Yellow Chloe wallet ($319) and two Ferragamo wallets ($299 each)





Missoni shawls, $39 on clearance. I bought a pink/blue/gray one





Some Stella McCartney bags (I don't remember the price) and that poor Celine is still there for $730





The medium PS1 is still there for $1299, and I think someone was asking about the color, which is Lipstick


----------



## nova_girl

Christian Dior shoes, size 8, $299





Jimmy Choo, 38.5, $399





Jimmy Choo, 7.5, $399





Gucci rain boots, 40, $149. These were in my cart and I was about to buy them, but I remembered I have two pairs of Hunter boots I haven't worn yet





Rebecca Minkoff MAC, $169. The one on the right is purple. They also had one in a cream/off-white color for the same price





Rebecca Minkoff (appears to be a MAM and MAB). Both were priced at $299


----------



## Amycoco

authenticplease said:


> Ps1 was $899, LC was $99


How much is the Gucci tote...


----------



## snibor

authenticplease said:


> Everything gets marked down eventually but these bags just came in this month. I bought an olive leather Givenchy Pandora marked down from $1199 to $419 yellow sticker and Pao9 bought a bargain Givenchy tote there the same week(photos of these are a few pages back in August 2012)



Thank you.  I will keep scoping and hope no one buys full price!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Wow!!! Ladies these are very nice finds in your runway stores. There are no runway stores near me. Just the regular TJ's. So I just have to enjoy your pay lode on this thread.


----------



## hova1982

authenticplease said:
			
		

> These are available at the TJM in Buckhead near 400/phipps



How much and what kind of fendi bag was that? I'm a male.  Looking for a computer/everyday bag that isn't feminine.  Thank u


----------



## authenticplease

hova1982 said:
			
		

> How much and what kind of fendi bag was that? I'm a male.  Looking for a computer/everyday bag that isn't feminine.  Thank u



I don't exactly remember  seems like t was $599 but may have been $699


----------



## authenticplease

Amycoco said:
			
		

> How much is the Gucci tote...



It was low four digits...seems like $1099.99....I don't remember now!


----------



## Pao9

nova_girl said:
			
		

> Christian Dior shoes, size 8, $299
> 
> Jimmy Choo, 38.5, $399
> 
> Jimmy Choo, 7.5, $399
> 
> Gucci rain boots, 40, $149. These were in my cart and I was about to buy them, but I remembered I have two pairs of Hunter boots I haven't worn yet
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff MAC, $169. The one on the right is purple. They also had one in a cream/off-white color for the same price
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff (appears to be a MAM and MAB). Both were priced at $299



I got the same rain boots but in blue! Love them!!!! You should get them!!!! I see we have similar taste nova girl!! I also got that missoni scarve!


----------



## hova1982

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I don't exactly remember  seems like t was $599 but may have been $699



Thank u


----------



## Baglover1204

So this is a little of the topic here. But i did post in micheal kors and i got one reply so was wondering if u all might know something 
I m really interested in purchasing this mk bag. But i havent seen it anywhere in the stores yet here in ATLANTA. i was wondering has anyone seen this one in stores if yea can u tell me what other colors have u seen this in?

I know there is a longer shape of this bag which comes in orange, grey, cream & blk color. But i m not interested in that shape. Attached is the pic if the shape i m interested in


----------



## nova_girl

Pao9 said:


> I got the same rain boots but in blue! Love them!!!! You should get them!!!! I see we have similar taste nova girl!! I also got that missoni scarve!



Lol I think we do have similar tastes! I had those boots in my cart for such a long time while I was deciding on whether to buy them, but I have two pairs of Hunter boots I haven't worn yet! They were lovely though so I hope they find a home soon. Are yours navy blue? I think they would be gorgeous in any color though


----------



## SohoChic

Wow everyone is finding such amazing items.  I went to my neighboorhood TJMAxx Runway store and they received a shipment of LAME runway bags. 

Guess I have to go out to the burbs to get the good stuff.


----------



## kwikspice




----------



## snibor

kwikspice said:


> View attachment 1872613



those are too cute!!!!!!!! Luv the purple and black in first pic.


----------



## saira1214

kwikspice said:


> View attachment 1872613


 Where is this at? Do you happen to know the style name of that Celine bag?


----------



## Pao9

kwikspice said:
			
		

>



Where is this Celine at????


----------



## kwikspice

View attachment 1872614


----------



## kwikspice

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Where is this Celine at????



Tj maxx dc


----------



## Pao9

kwikspice said:
			
		

> Tj maxx dc



I'm drooling!!! So lucky my runway stores are horrible!!!!!


----------



## kwikspice

It's this one


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> It's this one
> 
> View attachment 1872812




ooh, thats the Celine bag ILMB is looking for but in a different color, I think. 

Did you by any chance see any wallets at the DC store?


----------



## iluvmybags

kwikspice said:


> View attachment 1872613


 


Aluxe said:


> ooh, thats the Celine bag ILMB is looking for but in a different color, I think.
> 
> Did you by any chance see any wallets at the DC store?


 

 Dang!!  there's the bag again!!!

definitely the one I'm looking for!!  I'm still hoping one makes it way to one of our runway stores  (*ush:*crossing fingers*ush:* )

(Altho, I've always wanted to visit the White House!!)

LOL


----------



## nova_girl

iluvmybags said:


> Dang!!  there's the bag again!!!
> 
> definitely the one I'm looking for!!  I'm still hoping one makes it way to one of our runway stores  (*ush:*crossing fingers*ush:* )
> 
> (Altho, I've always wanted to visit the White House!!)
> 
> LOL



I would offer to help but that's the DC store and I'm a suburbs girl! Although, if there's a parking garage nearby I might be brave and venture out there because it's been ages since I was in the city.


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> ooh, thats the Celine bag ILMB is looking for but in a different color, I think.
> 
> Did you by any chance see any wallets at the DC store?




there were wallets in the $400 range...forgot the brand

many of the clothing that was in the rack section is now on sale. first markdown. i picked up this theory jacket for $140...since msrp is over $700 I figured it was a good deal.


i have a Zara blazer in almost the same weave but since this is a silk weave and leather I figured it was ok [shopaholic reasoning].  I also figure this jacket goes best with skirts


----------



## Paris20

Oh I want that Orchid PS1. Looks like a large or XL, do you know the price? Thanks!


----------



## Ginger Tea

AEGIS said:
			
		

> there were wallets in the $400 range...forgot the brand
> 
> many of the clothing that was in the rack section is now on sale. first markdown. i picked up this theory jacket for $140...since msrp is over $700 I figured it was a good deal.
> 
> i have a Zara blazer in almost the same weave but since this is a silk weave and leather I figured it was ok [shopaholic reasoning].  I also figure this jacket goes best with skirts



Sounds like good reasoning to me. Work it.


----------



## Pao9

AEGIS said:


> there were wallets in the $400 range...forgot the brand
> 
> many of the clothing that was in the rack section is now on sale. first markdown. i picked up this theory jacket for $140...since msrp is over $700 I figured it was a good deal.
> 
> 
> i have a Zara blazer in almost the same weave but since this is a silk weave and leather I figured it was ok [shopaholic reasoning].  I also figure this jacket goes best with skirts



I saw that jacket in my TJ its very pretty! Congrats!!


----------



## authenticplease

AEGIS said:
			
		

> there were wallets in the $400 range...forgot the brand
> 
> many of the clothing that was in the rack section is now on sale. first markdown. i picked up this theory jacket for $140...since msrp is over $700 I figured it was a good deal.
> 
> i have a Zara blazer in almost the same weave but since this is a silk weave and leather I figured it was ok [shopaholic reasoning].  I also figure this jacket goes best with skirts



Drooling over your jacket!


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> there were wallets in the $400 range...forgot the brand
> 
> many of the clothing that was in the rack section is now on sale. first markdown. i picked up this theory jacket for $140...since msrp is over $700 I figured it was a good deal.
> 
> 
> i have a Zara blazer in almost the same weave but since this is a silk weave and leather I figured it was ok [shopaholic reasoning].  I also figure this jacket goes
> best with skirts




ooh, I am loving that jacket, and your shopaholic reasoning.  You got a great deal!

May have to go cop me a wallet this weekend. I've wanted one for a while and am not about to spend the over $800 on the LV Epi leather one I like so....

Thanks so much for the heads up on the sales.


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> Dang!!  there's the bag again!!!
> 
> definitely the one I'm looking for!!  I'm still hoping one makes it way to one of our runway stores  (*ush:*crossing fingers*ush:* )
> 
> (Altho,* I've always wanted to visit the White House!!*)
> 
> LOL




Come on, girl...hop a flight to the DC area


----------



## aga5

I love those Stella McCartney bags


----------



## Purplehearts

Paris20 said:


> Oh I want that Orchid PS1. Looks like a large or XL, do you know the price? Thanks!


The PS1 is a VERY nice color.


----------



## Myblackbag

Bought this file cabinet in red from TJMaxx for $69.99. Reduced from $99.99. I love it!


----------



## Purplehearts

TJ Maxx-Waldorf has a Ferragamo "Helen" bag for $560 and a few Rebecca Minkoff for $299


----------



## teepeechu

I just returned the gray Celine shoulder bag to the Tysons TJ Maxx.  They had marked it down to $1500 for me because there was a cut and a scratch on the back of the bag.


----------



## iluvmybags

teepeechu said:


> I just returned the gray Celine shoulder bag to the Tysons TJ Maxx.  They had marked it down to $1500 for me because there was a cut and a scratch on the back of the bag.



OMG!  You guys are killing me with that bag!


----------



## bolsoadicta

I got this watch for $79







retail price is $275 at the armani website


----------



## alexandram

I saw Tresjee Renegade hobo in black and khaki for $279 @ TJ maxx in Puerto Rico. A khaki one came home with me


----------



## LnA

Designer shoes at the Beverly Connection Marshall's in LA.


----------



## aga5

LnA said:
			
		

> Designer shoes at the Beverly Connection Marshall's in LA.



Nice.. Have not seen many finds at Marshalls does anyone know if they have a runway equivalent?


----------



## vjenn001

Clearance finds: an amazing navy blue Cynthia Rowley jumpsuit for $15 and an olive green Michael Stars button down cotton blouse for $13 (retail price on orig price tag $98!)


----------



## Pao9

LnA said:
			
		

> Designer shoes at the Beverly Connection Marshall's in LA.



Wow love YSL!!! What brand are the boots??


----------



## LnA

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Wow love YSL!!! What brand are the boots??



Christian Dior. They were gorgeous but sadly half a size too small for me.


----------



## snibor

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/277520ANK0G4404#


Mixed in the clearance I saw this for $400.  Thought about it but my DH would kill me right now.  Couldn't believe it was all mixed in and the only Gucci I saw.


----------



## iluvmybags

LnA said:


> Designer shoes at the Beverly Connection Marshall's in LA.



Love those grey Gucci suede pumps!  Our store got a lot of Gucci, but they were all smaller sizes - 36s & 37s.


----------



## mf19

I wish my TJ maxx and marshalls had such amazing finds.  Highest price items I found were michael kors, juicy, and cole haan.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Anyone in jersey.find.any good.bags ?? Lately paramus had nothing  sighhhh


----------



## Aluxe

TJ Maxx Bowie, MD had Guissepe heels, Vera Wang Lavender shoes, Elizabeth & James boots.

Did one of you ladies buy the yellow Balenciaga clutch, because its gone now. 

I managed to get some Alice & Olivia Joyce sandals (printed canvas) for $69 on sale  They are last season but I'm going to use them a few times before summer is truly over.


----------



## Toto too

snibor said:


> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/277520ANK0G4404#
> 
> 
> Mixed in the clearance I saw this for $400.  Thought about it but my DH would kill me right now.  Couldn't believe it was all mixed in and the only Gucci I saw.



Oh my, I think I would have hyperventilated over that!


----------



## snibor

Toto too said:


> Oh my, I think I would have hyperventilated over that!



Yeah now I'm having 2nd thoughts and thinking about going back.  hmm....


----------



## babycinnamon

snibor said:
			
		

> http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/277520ANK0G4404#
> 
> Mixed in the clearance I saw this for $400.  Thought about it but my DH would kill me right now.  Couldn't believe it was all mixed in and the only Gucci I saw.



what are you waiting for?!? Get it!! $400 is a STEAL!!!! lol!


----------



## Toto too

snibor said:


> yeah now i'm having 2nd thoughts and thinking about going back.  Hmm....



go!!!!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

snibor said:
			
		

> Yeah now I'm having 2nd thoughts and thinking about going back.  hmm....



Run like the wind...


----------



## Shopmore

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> Run like the wind...



Lol


----------



## Cullinan

My nearest TKMAXX has been very disappointing recently - I suppose it's because the seasons are changing, but I didn't find anything last week and I won't be going back until next week, although I am going shopping/lunching in London today, so I'm hoping to find something nice.


----------



## xichic

Ladies I have to share this with you, check out the YSL cabas chYc large bag I bought at TJMAxx Houston! In black too! The cashier was like 'that's an expensive bag' and I'm thinking...actually what a steal. I almost bought this at Neimans for 2150! Im planning on going back to return a dress so I will take pics of other goodies they have in there. They had 3 proenzas, tons of fendi and one Green YSL new muse.


----------



## Amycoco

Love love your bag which T J Maxx is Houston? I have family in Houston please take pics and prices.


----------



## LnA

xichic said:
			
		

> Ladies I have to share this with you, check out the YSL cabas chYc large bag I bought at TJMAxx Houston! In black too! The cashier was like 'that's an expensive bag' and I'm thinking...actually what a steal. I almost bought this at Neimans for 2150! Im planning on going back to return a dress so I will take pics of other goodies they have in there. They had 3 proenzas, tons of fendi and one Green YSL new muse.



Do you remember what color and style the Proenzas were?


----------



## Pao9

xichic said:
			
		

> Ladies I have to share this with you, check out the YSL cabas chYc large bag I bought at TJMAxx Houston! In black too! The cashier was like 'that's an expensive bag' and I'm thinking...actually what a steal. I almost bought this at Neimans for 2150! Im planning on going back to return a dress so I will take pics of other goodies they have in there. They had 3 proenzas, tons of fendi and one Green YSL new muse.



Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## saira1214

xichic said:


> Ladies I have to share this with you, check out the YSL cabas chYc large bag I bought at TJMAxx Houston! In black too! The cashier was like 'that's an expensive bag' and I'm thinking...actually what a steal. I almost bought this at Neimans for 2150! Im planning on going back to return a dress so I will take pics of other goodies they have in there. They had 3 proenzas, tons of fendi and one Green YSL new muse.


 Congrats, that is gorgeous!! LOL. I love the employees at TJMaxx, they are always in awe of the prices of some of these bags. I don't think some of them know that they are sitting on a goldmine!


----------



## joysyoggi

xichic said:
			
		

> Ladies I have to share this with you, check out the YSL cabas chYc large bag I bought at TJMAxx Houston! In black too! The cashier was like 'that's an expensive bag' and I'm thinking...actually what a steal. I almost bought this at Neimans for 2150! Im planning on going back to return a dress so I will take pics of other goodies they have in there. They had 3 proenzas, tons of fendi and one Green YSL new muse.



I'm so jealous of you


----------



## snibor

xichic said:


> Ladies I have to share this with you, check out the YSL cabas chYc large bag I bought at TJMAxx Houston! In black too! The cashier was like 'that's an expensive bag' and I'm thinking...actually what a steal. I almost bought this at Neimans for 2150! Im planning on going back to return a dress so I will take pics of other goodies they have in there. They had 3 proenzas, tons of fendi and one Green YSL new muse.



Congrats!


----------



## AshJs3

Wow! Congrats on the YSL! I love it!


----------



## xichic

I got myYSL at the TJMaxx river oaks. I just went to the Richmond location and have some pictures of the bags they have there. If I can get back to the river oaks one this week I'll take pics of what they have there too. Pics uploading now!


----------



## xichic

LnA said:
			
		

> Do you remember what color and style the Proenzas were?



They have a red ps1, brown large ps1 in suede.....and large pink ps1 in mauve pink (sorry unfamiliar with proenzas color names since I don't own any).


----------



## xichic

saira1214 said:
			
		

> Congrats, that is gorgeous!! LOL. I love the employees at TJMaxx, they are always in awe of the prices of some of these bags. I don't think some of them know that they are sitting on a goldmine!



ITA!!! If I worked there with my expensive shopping habits, I would be so broke.


----------



## xichic

okay ladies, i went to the Richmond location to check out what they had and here are some pics of the best stuff i found.

accessories wise:  they have a small Muse in camel leather, i think it was $379, Givenchy black bag (forgot the price), Celine royal blue wallet (which i have on hold, havent decided yet if i want it...do i need another wallet???? but the color is so awesome!), Chloe small wallet, Givenchy wallet....

they have a Celine tote in burgandy and brown i think...

PS1 in red for $579!! maybe it's a clutch? i have no idea, i didnt inspect it

okay they have this great Balenciaga pouch but the handle is HORRIFIC, if you can see closely, they are tiny little metal rings all put together. i found it so ugly, esp. for $679. color was awesome though

Bottega next to it for $1899

large PS1 in brown leather

YSL printed new muse bag (they have a green one in this same style at the TJ Maxx River Oaks location)

also so a Michael Kors wallet with lock for $79.99

enjoy!!


----------



## Aluxe

^^ Thanks for the spy pics! Gosh that YSL wallet looks like it would make me happy. I love YSL. Same for the blue Givenchy wallet. Wish my TJ Maxx got wallets, but I can't complain because I get such good deals there.


----------



## Aluxe

saira1214 said:


> Congrats, that is gorgeous!! LOL. I love the employees at TJMaxx, they are always in awe of the prices of some of these bags. *I don't think some of them know that they are sitting on a goldmine!*




They have absolutely NO clue! Most of the ones who check me out are surprised at what I find in the store and can't believe the prices. They spend so much time working that when its time for them to leave, they have little to no desire to spend any free time in the store. And I can't blame them.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

xichic said:


> okay ladies, i went to the Richmond location to check out what they had and here are some pics of the best stuff i found.
> 
> accessories wise: they have a small Muse in camel leather, i think it was $379, Givenchy black bag (forgot the price), Celine royal blue wallet (which i have on hold, havent decided yet if i want it...do i need another wallet???? but the color is so awesome!), Chloe small wallet, Givenchy wallet....
> 
> they have a Celine tote in burgandy and brown i think...
> 
> PS1 in red for $579!! maybe it's a clutch? i have no idea, i didnt inspect it
> 
> okay they have this great Balenciaga pouch but the handle is HORRIFIC, if you can see closely, they are tiny little metal rings all put together. i found it so ugly, esp. for $679. color was awesome though
> 
> Bottega next to it for $1899
> 
> large PS1 in brown leather
> 
> YSL printed new muse bag (they have a green one in this same style at the TJ Maxx River Oaks location)
> 
> also so a Michael Kors wallet with lock for $79.99
> 
> enjoy!!


 
Oh that Bal!!!


----------



## snibor

This thread is killing me....AND I LUV IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kwikspice

xichic said:
			
		

> okay ladies, i went to the Richmond location to check out what they had and here are some pics of the best stuff i found.
> 
> accessories wise:  they have a small Muse in camel leather, i think it was $379, Givenchy black bag (forgot the price), Celine royal blue wallet (which i have on hold, havent decided yet if i want it...do i need another wallet???? but the color is so awesome!), Chloe small wallet, Givenchy wallet....
> 
> they have a Celine tote in burgandy and brown i think...
> 
> PS1 in red for $579!! maybe it's a clutch? i have no idea, i didnt inspect it
> 
> okay they have this great Balenciaga pouch but the handle is HORRIFIC, if you can see closely, they are tiny little metal rings all put together. i found it so ugly, esp. for $679. color was awesome though
> 
> Bottega next to it for $1899
> 
> large PS1 in brown leather
> 
> YSL printed new muse bag (they have a green one in this same style at the TJ Maxx River Oaks location)
> 
> also so a Michael Kors wallet with lock for $79.99
> 
> enjoy!!



Oh god I'm dying for that black mini givenchy (((((((( I Want it so bad!!!!! Crazy how many goodies u saw!! Love that ysl u got !!!


----------



## nova_girl

xichic said:


> okay ladies, i went to the Richmond location to check out what they had and here are some pics of the best stuff i found.
> 
> accessories wise:  they have a small Muse in camel leather, i think it was $379, Givenchy black bag (forgot the price), Celine royal blue wallet (which i have on hold, havent decided yet if i want it...do i need another wallet???? but the color is so awesome!), Chloe small wallet, Givenchy wallet....
> 
> they have a Celine tote in burgandy and brown i think...
> 
> PS1 in red for $579!! maybe it's a clutch? i have no idea, i didnt inspect it
> 
> okay they have this great Balenciaga pouch but the handle is HORRIFIC, if you can see closely, they are tiny little metal rings all put together. i found it so ugly, esp. for $679. color was awesome though
> 
> Bottega next to it for $1899
> 
> large PS1 in brown leather
> 
> YSL printed new muse bag (they have a green one in this same style at the TJ Maxx River Oaks location)
> 
> also so a Michael Kors wallet with lock for $79.99
> 
> enjoy!!



Thank you for the pictures!



snibor said:


> This thread is killing me....AND I LUV IT!!!!!!!!!



Haha, me too! I'm trying to cut back on my spending and this thread isn't helping lol


----------



## Amycoco

Houston is off the chain. Nova-girl were u at NR today? I saw somebody filling a cart with shoes shoes shoes. I bought a YSL wedge It's being there for a minute and today I thought it needed a home so it's in my closet pics to follow. Very comfy I love it.


----------



## nova_girl

Amycoco said:


> Houston is off the chain. Nova-girl were u at NR today? I saw somebody filling a cart with shoes shoes shoes. I bought a YSL wedge It's being there for a minute and today I thought it needed a home so it's in my closet pics to follow. Very comfy I love it.



No, I'm not feeling well so I stayed in today . I was planning on going today though, so if I'm feeling better tomorrow I'll go then. Are you talking about the red and white YSL wedges? I remember seeing those there.


----------



## Amycoco

Like a navy blue ok let me take pic now..


----------



## Amycoco

The navy blue was bought today and the red got it a month ago in NR.


----------



## Waffle65

Amycoco said:


> The navy blue was bought today and the red got it a month ago in NR.



Fantastic wedges!!


----------



## Amycoco

@nova-girl we all over the place thought this was the NR thread. Oops oh well.


----------



## SohoChic

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Anyone in jersey.find.any good.bags ?? Lately paramus had nothing  sighhhh




I think the East Cost is getting neglected.. My stores in New York have been DRY lately.


----------



## alouette

xichic said:


> okay ladies, i went to the Richmond location to check out what they had and here are some pics of the best stuff i found.
> 
> accessories wise:  they have a small Muse in camel leather, i think it was $379, Givenchy black bag (forgot the price), Celine royal blue wallet (which i have on hold, havent decided yet if i want it...do i need another wallet???? but the color is so awesome!), Chloe small wallet, Givenchy wallet....
> 
> they have a Celine tote in burgandy and brown i think...
> 
> PS1 in red for $579!! maybe it's a clutch? i have no idea, i didnt inspect it
> 
> okay they have this great Balenciaga pouch but the handle is HORRIFIC, if you can see closely, they are tiny little metal rings all put together. i found it so ugly, esp. for $679. color was awesome though
> 
> Bottega next to it for $1899
> 
> large PS1 in brown leather
> 
> YSL printed new muse bag (they have a green one in this same style at the TJ Maxx River Oaks location)
> 
> also so a Michael Kors wallet with lock for $79.99
> 
> enjoy!!



Thanks so much for the pics!  Out of curiosity, how much was that GORGY blue Celine wallet you had on hold?  No stores near me have anything that droolworthy.

Also, what shade of green was the YSL Muse bowler?  I LOVE that bag.


----------



## iluvmybags

Stopped at Countryside (IL)
Not much new --
A YSL Muse 2 ($799)
Marc Jacobs Dana ($799)
And a non- Runway bag, a Rebecca Minkoff MAC ($169)

The MJ Manhattan in Tobacco is still there & the Celine bi-Cabas. A perforated Fendi Tote & some random shoulder bags. The shoes are pretty much gone except for a couple pair of Gucci's in smaller sizes


----------



## Purplehearts

I love Marc Jacobs! That color is really nice too - its just not big enough for me. At least your store did have bags to take pics of. The TJM near me didn't have anything today.


----------



## Purplehearts

Bought a Valentino scarf for $49 at TJ Maxx-Waldorf. No bags though.


----------



## aga5

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Stopped at Countryside (IL)
> Not much new --
> A YSL Muse 2 ($799)
> Marc Jacobs Dana ($799)
> And a non- Runway bag, a Rebecca Minkoff MAC ($169)
> 
> The MJ Manhattan in Tobacco is still there & the Celine bi-Cabas. A perforated Fendi Tote & some random shoulder bags. The shoes are pretty much gone except for a couple pair of Gucci's in smaller sizes



Thx I wa wandering of I should stop in there tomorrow and u saved me a drive


----------



## thithi

LnA said:


> Designer shoes at the Beverly Connection Marshall's in LA.


I was just there today, but I didn't see any of those shoes... where were they located?


----------



## xichic

alouette said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the pics!  Out of curiosity, how much was that GORGY blue Celine wallet you had on hold?  No stores near me have anything that droolworthy.
> 
> Also, what shade of green was the YSL Muse bowler?  I LOVE that bag.



It was a gorgeous green, classy, a true green. I'm going to stop by tomorrow and take pics of what they have at that location since I'm dropping off my dog at the groomer near it. Perfect reason to go back haha.

Celine wallet was 279!


----------



## xichic

Amycoco said:
			
		

> The navy blue was bought today and the red got it a month ago in NR.



Love those wedges!!!


----------



## snibor

Amycoco said:


> The navy blue was bought today and the red got it a month ago in NR.



Those are HOT!!!!!!!!!!  Congrats.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Amycoco said:
			
		

> The navy blue was bought today and the red got it a month ago in NR.



I am liking these...YSL, lovely indeed.


----------



## missellecee

I was feeling lucky after work yesterday, so I thought I would head over to TJ Maxx to see if they had any goodies. After reading these prior posts, I was getting jealous of everyone's amazing deals! 

When I walked into the store I headed straight to the Runway section and this Fendi gem was sitting there waiting for me to scoop it up! It is like the Louis Vuitton carryall, but this bag has a zipper and it is even bigger than the Louis! It is the perfect weekend getaway bag or airplane carry on bag.


----------



## Ginger Tea

missellecee said:
			
		

> I was feeling lucky after work yesterday, so I thought I would head over to TJ Maxx to see if they had any goodies. After reading these prior posts, I was getting jealous of everyone's amazing deals!
> 
> When I walked into the store I headed straight to the Runway section and this Fendi gem was sitting there waiting for me to scoop it up! It is like the Louis Vuitton carryall, but this bag has a zipper and it is even bigger than the Louis! It is the perfect weekend getaway bag or airplane carry on bag.



Nice!!!


----------



## authenticplease

missellecee said:
			
		

> I was feeling lucky after work yesterday, so I thought I would head over to TJ Maxx to see if they had any goodies. After reading these prior posts, I was getting jealous of everyone's amazing deals!
> 
> When I walked into the store I headed straight to the Runway section and this Fendi gem was sitting there waiting for me to scoop it up! It is like the Louis Vuitton carryall, but this bag has a zipper and it is even bigger than the Louis! It is the perfect weekend getaway bag or airplane carry on bag.



Gorgeous!  Congrats on a lovely find


----------



## authenticplease

These two bags were behind the jewelry counter at the TJM in Smyrna on Cobb Pkwy. Also the bold green clutch...this was an Italian brand but nothing familiar to me. Marked down to 59. With a yummy buttery leather and tassel with pony hair flap.


----------



## seton

authenticplease said:


> These two bags were behind the jewelry counter at the TJM in Smyrna on Cobb Pkwy. Also the bold green clutch...this was an Italian brand but nothing familiar to me. Marked down to 59. With a yummy buttery leather and tassel with pony hair flap.



is dat a longchamp balzane?!!!


----------



## seton

iluvmybags said:


> Stopped at Countryside (IL)
> Not much new --
> A YSL Muse 2 ($799)
> Marc Jacobs Dana ($799)
> And a non- Runway bag, a Rebecca Minkoff MAC ($169)




Jeez, the RM MAC at my local TJM was $329 . . . . marked down from $349


----------



## Aluxe

Purplehearts said:


> Bought a Valentino scarf for $49 at TJ Maxx-Waldorf. No bags though.




Ooh was it red monogram or in another pattern/color? I like the one I got in Lanham and wouldn't mind another. Thanks 

How rude of me, congrats on your loot. :shame:


----------



## DaDuchess

If your in Maryland, the TJ Maxx in Owings Mills has a nice collection of Fendi bags....

Happy shopping!


----------



## allison.zheng

I just discovered this tread and my blood is literally boiling! I lived in So Cal for SO long and had no idea there were "runway TJmaxx!!!" Now that I moved up to SF, I am soooo sad!

You ladies have been doing a great job posting finds! Just curious, does tjmaxx ship???


----------



## Amycoco

No TJ Maxx doesn't ship.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

allison.zheng said:


> I just discovered this tread and my blood is literally boiling! I lived in So Cal for SO long and had no idea there were "runway TJmaxx!!!" Now that I moved up to SF, I am soooo sad!
> 
> You ladies have been doing a great job posting finds! Just curious, does tjmaxx ship???



FYI - we have some great Runway TJ Maxx here also in the area.  There are two large runways - one is san rafael (fendi, gucci, valentino, etc) and a smaller one in Walnut Creek (designer clothing mostly)  !!


----------



## allison.zheng

Thanks Amycoco! I guess the one in Morage is only about 20 miles away. Must go visit now!! Hopefully I'll find something good


----------



## allison.zheng

luvsagreatdeal said:


> FYI - we have some great Runway TJ Maxx here also in the area.  There are two large runways - one is san rafael (fendi, gucci, valentino, etc) and a smaller one in Walnut Creek (designer clothing mostly)  !!



AHH thank you!! I just moved up here about a month ago, so I'm not too familiar with the area. I was planning to go to the one near Walnut Creek, but you got me just in time. Will now go to the one in San Rafael!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

allison.zheng said:


> AHH thank you!! I just moved up here about a month ago, so I'm not too familiar with the area. I was planning to go to the one near Walnut Creek, but you got me just in time. Will now go to the one in San Rafael!



Oh yeah the one in San Rafael is very nice ..if your looking for designer stuff.  Oops I meant Moraga not Walnut Creek.  Moraga is a few minutes closer and is just a small lil cute town in the east bay.


----------



## sparksfly

Found this at my local TJ Maxx. It was $15.







It's by the brand Korres[sold in Sephora] I did some research after I bought it and found it's not sold anymore but sold for close to $50 retail. It comes with full sized moisturizer, full sized masque and two deluxe samples, one's an eye cream and the others a face wash. They are all natural and made in greece of greek yogurt. The moisturizer is currently at Sephora for $32[the same exact size too]. But the masque isn't sold anymore. It says it's for oily skin, but I have dry skin and found it worked really well[my other face moisturizer made my skin look greasy and this doesn't at all]


----------



## drspock7

I didn't get this but OMG






Chloe denim satchel 1199 and





Missoni umbrellas for 79. I wish they had the smaller ones


----------



## Purplehearts

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Ooh was it red monogram or in another pattern/color? I like the one I got in Lanham and wouldn't mind another. Thanks
> 
> How rude of me, congrats on your loot. :shame:



It was the tan monogram. That location rarely have good finds though. I like the Home Goods next to it. Thanks


----------



## Purplehearts

drspock7 said:


> I didn't get this but OMG
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881886
> 
> 
> Chloe denim satchel 1199 and
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881888
> 
> 
> Missoni umbrellas for 79. I wish they had the smaller ones


LOVE the Chloe! First time seeing it in denim though- still partial to the Paraty design though. Good find!!


----------



## Pao9

sparksfly said:


> Found this at my local TJ Maxx. It was $15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow how cheap!!!
> 
> It's by the brand Korres[sold in Sephora] I did some research after I bought it and found it's not sold anymore but sold for close to $50 retail. It comes with full sized moisturizer, full sized masque and two deluxe samples, one's an eye cream and the others a face wash. They are all natural and made in greece of greek yogurt. The moisturizer is currently at Sephora for $32[the same exact size too]. But the masque isn't sold anymore. It says it's for oily skin, but I have dry skin and found it worked really well[my other face moisturizer made my skin look greasy and this doesn't at all]





drspock7 said:


> I didn't get this but OMG
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881886
> 
> 
> Chloe denim satchel 1199 and
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881888
> 
> 
> Missoni umbrellas for 79. I wish they had the smaller ones



Such a nice Chloe! I have the small one! Much better I agree the big umbrellas are too cumbersome!


----------



## perlygirly

missellecee said:


> I was feeling lucky after work yesterday, so I thought I would head over to TJ Maxx to see if they had any goodies. After reading these prior posts, I was getting jealous of everyone's amazing deals!
> 
> When I walked into the store I headed straight to the Runway section and this Fendi gem was sitting there waiting for me to scoop it up! It is like the Louis Vuitton carryall, but this bag has a zipper and it is even bigger than the Louis! It is the perfect weekend getaway bag or airplane carry on bag.



*** OMG! I had the same feeling today after reading all these posts with all these great finds, so during my lunch I decided to stop by my local Home Goods store which happens to have a runway section and found NOTHING! The highest end shoes were Coach and as for bags Dooney & Freakin Bourke! Urghhhh, why couldn't they have those awesome YSL wedges or that great Fendi tote! Congratulations Ladies, I'm super jelly!!! ***


----------



## missellecee

perlygirly said:


> *** OMG! I had the same feeling today after reading all these posts with all these great finds, so during my lunch I decided to stop by my local Home Goods store which happens to have a runway section and found NOTHING! The highest end shoes were Coach and as for bags Dooney & Freakin Bourke! Urghhhh, why couldn't they have those awesome YSL wedges or that great Fendi tote! Congratulations Ladies, I'm super jelly!!! ***


 

Keep trying!  I think the best time to go to the store is on Wednesday.  TJ gets a lot of their shipments on Tuesdays.


----------



## amandas

Going to Orlando this weekend. Wondering which TJ Maxx I should go to to scope out some bags?!


----------



## Aluxe

Purplehearts said:


> It was the tan monogram. That location rarely have good finds though. I like the Home Goods next to it. Thanks



Thanks so much for letting me know. I think I'll just wait until another color/pattern comes into one of the stores closer to me. 

Thanks again!


----------



## twboi

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> FYI - we have some great Runway TJ Maxx here also in the area.  There are two large runways - one is san rafael (fendi, gucci, valentino, etc) and a smaller one in Walnut Creek (designer clothing mostly)  !!



We have one in San Rafael?! With designer bags????? Gasp !!!!

I must go NOW... Hahhaha thanks for this AWESOME tip!

Ps. I always go to the one in Moraga and they never have anything amazing.


----------



## seton

missellecee said:


> Keep trying!  I think the best time to go to the store is on Wednesday.  TJ gets a lot of their shipments on Tuesdays.




I went to a marshall n TJ yesterday (thurs) and they both had 2 carts of bags that they still havent put on the floor. Lazy bastids.


----------



## mei430

Stopped by San Rafael TJ Maxx after work but did not find any designer bags.  I only saw a bunch of Michael Kors, a couple Rebecca Minkoff, one Botkier, etc.  

They had Giuseppe Zanotti pump (red suede with black 4" heel) in various sizes and a Sergio Rossi gray platform pump in size 39.  There were a few Vera Wang Lavender Boots and wedge pumps as well.


----------



## Bunn Bags

drspock7 said:
			
		

> I didn't get this but OMG
> 
> Chloe denim satchel 1199 and
> 
> Missoni umbrellas for 79. I wish they had the smaller ones



OMG! I would have brought that Chloe denim handbag in a second. I so love that bag. I wish we had it in my TJ Maxx.


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Does anyone know how long it takes for an item to get marked down?


----------



## twboi

mei430 said:
			
		

> Stopped by San Rafael TJ Maxx after work but did not find any designer bags.  I only saw a bunch of Michael Kors, a couple Rebecca Minkoff, one Botkier, etc.
> 
> They had Giuseppe Zanotti pump (red suede with black 4" heel) in various sizes and a Sergio Rossi gray platform pump in size 39.  There were a few Vera Wang Lavender Boots and wedge pumps as well.



Do you remember how much the Minkoff was? MAC or MAB?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I too was inspired but my marshalls was too crowded so I will check back next week


----------



## Aluxe

yellowdaisy14 said:


> *Does anyone know how long it takes for an item to get marked down?*



Great question and I also would love to hear other people's thoughts on this.

I tend to stalk the items I like. I notice that clothing and shoes may go on sale (1st discount) within 4 to 6 weeks of my seeing it for the first time. Since I have no clue when exactly a piece came into the store, I have no idea how long it took to get discounted.

With premier designer bags, I have noticed bags sit for a good 6-9 weeks before a discount. Others have gone down almost immediately. I think that returned items get marked down sooner to get them out of the store. I could be wrong though. 

Anyone with 'insider' knowledge care to share?


----------



## authenticplease

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Great question and I also would love to hear other people's thoughts on this.
> 
> I tend to stalk the items I like. I notice that clothing and shoes may go on sale (1st discount) within 4 to 6 weeks of my seeing it for the first time. Since I have no clue when exactly a piece came into the store, I have no idea how long it took to get discounted.
> 
> With premier designer bags, I have noticed bags sit for a good 6-9 weeks before a discount. Others have gone down almost immediately. I think that returned items get marked down sooner to get them out of the store. I could be wrong though.
> 
> Anyone with 'insider' knowledge care to share?



I know that in the top of the price tag there is a number inside a box. This is the week the item was received. Normally things get marked down after 6 weeks or so. I found the explanation doing a web search. I do not work at TJM but shop there frequently, i have for a really loooong time!  Hopefully it helps

posted: Feb. 9, 2007 @ 1:40a 
I work at TJ maxx as a service desk coordinator and i want to give people a few tips on how to squeeze a few extra dollars savings.

1. Be nice! - If you are nice to me, I am more willing to do what you ask if you are nice. Also don't drop items on the floor or dump them at the front tables. I will hurt you!

2. look at the upper right of a TJ maxx price ticket. There is a 2 digit number. This number is the month the item came into the store and this number goes up to 24. The current month is 14. If an item is more than 2 month old but doesn't have a yellow or red sticker then kindly ask an associate to check for a markdown for you. Most likely the item was missed and you could save a lot of money. Also, if its more than 4 months before with one red sticker the associate can ask the manager to check the computer in the office for additional markdown but this is less likely to happen' its YMMV.

3. If an Item has damage and no markdown or one. you could get an additional markdown, just ask.

4. If an item has no price, check around on it for a price code. Usually its in a black marker saying something like 004. This code means 3.99. All price checks are done manually and commonly done wrong so this number could save you from a wrong price.

5. If you see an item you want. sometimes it would be best if you wait a bit and come back when its marked down. Markdowns are 33%, which is a good savings.

6. Yellow stickers are final clearance, so don't expect more markdowns but its FALSE that we throw all yellow sticker items away. Sometimes they are thrown out if they dont look sellable but they can be marked down more later.

7. As for the hacking I first heard about it in mid. January. I don't know much about it but I do know that addresses aren't asked for on returns anymore. All information is now written in manually. TJ Maxx attracts a lot of criminals, ive dealt with a lot of shady people. 

8. TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Homegoods AJ Wright and 2 more (can't remember names) are the same company. The gift cards are for the most part the murchandise are not interchangable.

9. Keep the receipts! I can't stress this enough. Even with receipt you will get a hard time if the item is expensive or broken, the wrong ticket, etc. So check all merchandise before you leave for damage, missing parts, cuts and stains. You may not be able to return it. Also don't use the item and return it. We get a lot of that.

10. The associates for the most part are friendly but lazy. Be nice and dont push them and generally you can get away with a lot.

P.S. The clearance sale ends saturday the 8th. There are no price adjustments so don't ask.


----------



## mona_danya

authenticplease said:


> 1. Be nice! - if you are nice to me, i am more willing to do what you ask if you are nice. Also don't drop items on the floor or dump them at the front tables. I will hurt you!



love this...


----------



## Pao9

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I know that in the top of the price tag there is a number inside a box. This is the week the item was received. Normally things get marked down after 6 weeks or so. I found the explanation doing a web search. I do not work at TJM but shop there frequently, i have for a really loooong time!  Hopefully it helps
> 
> posted: Feb. 9, 2007 @ 1:40a
> I work at TJ maxx as a service desk coordinator and i want to give people a few tips on how to squeeze a few extra dollars savings.
> 
> 1. Be nice! - If you are nice to me, I am more willing to do what you ask if you are nice. Also don't drop items on the floor or dump them at the front tables. I will hurt you!
> 
> 2. look at the upper right of a TJ maxx price ticket. There is a 2 digit number. This number is the month the item came into the store and this number goes up to 24. The current month is 14. If an item is more than 2 month old but doesn't have a yellow or red sticker then kindly ask an associate to check for a markdown for you. Most likely the item was missed and you could save a lot of money. Also, if its more than 4 months before with one red sticker the associate can ask the manager to check the computer in the office for additional markdown but this is less likely to happen' its YMMV.
> 
> 3. If an Item has damage and no markdown or one. you could get an additional markdown, just ask.
> 
> 4. If an item has no price, check around on it for a price code. Usually its in a black marker saying something like 004. This code means 3.99. All price checks are done manually and commonly done wrong so this number could save you from a wrong price.
> 
> 5. If you see an item you want. sometimes it would be best if you wait a bit and come back when its marked down. Markdowns are 33%, which is a good savings.
> 
> 6. Yellow stickers are final clearance, so don't expect more markdowns but its FALSE that we throw all yellow sticker items away. Sometimes they are thrown out if they dont look sellable but they can be marked down more later.
> 
> 7. As for the hacking I first heard about it in mid. January. I don't know much about it but I do know that addresses aren't asked for on returns anymore. All information is now written in manually. TJ Maxx attracts a lot of criminals, ive dealt with a lot of shady people.
> 
> 8. TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Homegoods AJ Wright and 2 more (can't remember names) are the same company. The gift cards are for the most part the murchandise are not interchangable.
> 
> 9. Keep the receipts! I can't stress this enough. Even with receipt you will get a hard time if the item is expensive or broken, the wrong ticket, etc. So check all merchandise before you leave for damage, missing parts, cuts and stains. You may not be able to return it. Also don't use the item and return it. We get a lot of that.
> 
> 10. The associates for the most part are friendly but lazy. Be nice and dont push them and generally you can get away with a lot.
> 
> P.S. The clearance sale ends saturday the 8th. There are no price adjustments so don't ask.



This was very helpful! Thanks!!!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Authenticplease <<<<<<< thanks ..the perfect answer!!!!

@aluxe i knooow I've been stalking this purse which seems like foreverrrrrr...i tried calling the store just now and the answer was "No..the price is still the same" grrrr .. I wantt this purse so bad..but.  i don't know if i should just go and buy that fendi purse...or wait until.the next bergdorf/neiman/nordstrom sale or jump and go get it....


----------



## Baglover1204

yellowdaisy14 said:
			
		

> Authenticplease <<<<<<< thanks ..the perfect answer!!!!
> 
> @aluxe i knooow I've been stalking this purse which seems like foreverrrrrr...i tried calling the store just now and the answer was "No..the price is still the same" grrrr .. I wantt this purse so bad..but.  i don't know if i should just go and buy that fendi purse...or wait until.the next bergdorf/neiman/nordstrom sale or jump and go get it....



Is there any sale of norstrom/ neiman and saks coming up? Plzz let me know


----------



## seton

authenticplease said:


> I know that in the top of the price tag there is a number inside a box. This is the week the item was received.




No, it's the month it was received, not the week. You should see a lot of 06. 07. 08 in the boxes currently in store.


----------



## Aluxe

authenticplease said:


> I know that in the top of the price tag there is a number inside a box. This is the week the item was received. Normally things get marked down after 6 weeks or so. I found the explanation doing a web search. I do not work at TJM but shop there frequently, i have for a really loooong time!  Hopefully it helps
> 
> posted: Feb. 9, 2007 @ 1:40a
> I work at TJ maxx as a service desk coordinator and i want to give people a few tips on how to squeeze a few extra dollars savings.
> 
> 1. Be nice! - If you are nice to me, I am more willing to do what you ask if you are nice. Also don't drop items on the floor or dump them at the front tables. I will hurt you!
> 
> 2. look at the upper right of a TJ maxx price ticket. There is a 2 digit number. This number is the month the item came into the store and this number goes up to 24. The current month is 14. If an item is more than 2 month old but doesn't have a yellow or red sticker then kindly ask an associate to check for a markdown for you. Most likely the item was missed and you could save a lot of money. Also, if its more than 4 months before with one red sticker the associate can ask the manager to check the computer in the office for additional markdown but this is less likely to happen' its YMMV.
> 
> 3. If an Item has damage and no markdown or one. you could get an additional markdown, just ask.
> 
> 4. If an item has no price, check around on it for a price code. Usually its in a black marker saying something like 004. This code means 3.99. All price checks are done manually and commonly done wrong so this number could save you from a wrong price.
> 
> 5. If you see an item you want. sometimes it would be best if you wait a bit and come back when its marked down. Markdowns are 33%, which is a good savings.
> 
> 6. Yellow stickers are final clearance, so don't expect more markdowns but its FALSE that we throw all yellow sticker items away. Sometimes they are thrown out if they dont look sellable but they can be marked down more later.
> 
> 7. As for the hacking I first heard about it in mid. January. I don't know much about it but I do know that addresses aren't asked for on returns anymore. All information is now written in manually. TJ Maxx attracts a lot of criminals, ive dealt with a lot of shady people.
> 
> 8. TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Homegoods AJ Wright and 2 more (can't remember names) are the same company. The gift cards are for the most part the murchandise are not interchangable.
> 
> 9. Keep the receipts! I can't stress this enough. Even with receipt you will get a hard time if the item is expensive or broken, the wrong ticket, etc. So check all merchandise before you leave for damage, missing parts, cuts and stains. You may not be able to return it. Also don't use the item and return it. We get a lot of that.
> 
> 10. The associates for the most part are friendly but lazy. Be nice and dont push them and generally you can get away with a lot.
> 
> P.S. The clearance sale ends saturday the 8th. There are no price adjustments so don't ask.



Thanks so much for sharing this info.


----------



## Aluxe

yellowdaisy14 said:


> Authenticplease <<<<<<< thanks ..the perfect answer!!!!
> 
> @aluxe i knooow I've been stalking this purse which seems like foreverrrrrr...i tried calling the store just now and the answer was "No..the price is still the same" grrrr .. *I wantt this purse so bad..but.  i don't know if i should just go and buy that fendi purse...or wait until.the next bergdorf/neiman/nordstrom sale or jump and go get it....*



I'd buy the bag at TJ Maxx, their prices typically beat the stores you mentioned. Plus, if you keep your receipt, you can return the bag (within 30 days) for your money back. After 30 days - you get store credit.

To keep track of when the big department stores are having sales I track the  				*F&F sale dates for Bloomies, Saks, NM, Nordstroms?* thread. I find it useful when there's a specific item I want from one of those stores.

Good luck though! I completely understand your dilemma


----------



## feudingfaeries

authenticplease said:


> These two bags were behind the jewelry counter at the TJM in Smyrna on Cobb Pkwy. Also the bold green clutch...this was an Italian brand but nothing familiar to me. Marked down to 59. With a yummy buttery leather and tassel with pony hair flap.



Do you know how much that blue fendi is?


----------



## authenticplease

feudingfaeries said:
			
		

> Do you know how much that blue fendi is?



Sorry but I don't remember


----------



## twboi

I'm going to a TJ Maxx with layaway option and would be first. So excited to go try it out. Have you guys ever tried this option?! Please let me know the ps and lowsmof this cool option TJ Maxx is offering in some stores.


----------



## Aluxe

twboi said:


> I'm going to a TJ Maxx with layaway option and would be first. So excited to go try it out. Have you guys ever tried this option?! Please let me know the ps and lowsmof this cool option TJ Maxx is offering in some stores.



I think layaway is great! I used it once for a pair of boots that I'd almost purchased online but found in store. I put it on layaway and went home to research the price and ensure that i couldn't get it for cheaper elsewhere. I came back the same day to pick up the shoes as TJ Maxx beat _everyone_ pricewise.

From what I recall, you only lose a few bucks if you cancel your layaway, and you get the rest of your money back. Its a good deal, I think.


----------



## Baglover1204

Aluxe said:
			
		

> I think layaway is great! I used it once for a pair of boots that I'd almost purchased online but found in store. I put it on layaway and went home to research the price and ensure that i couldn't get it for cheaper elsewhere. I came back the same day to pick up the shoes as TJ Maxx beat everyone pricewise.
> 
> From what I recall, you only lose a few bucks if you cancel your layaway, and you get the rest of your money back. Its a good deal, I think.



Whats layaway?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Baglover1204 said:


> Whats layaway?



Kind of like a store's payment plan.  They will hold your items for you, and give you a certain amount of time to pay for it.  I think TJ Maxx's is 30 days?  You have to put down a deposit ...and then can make payments in the store until it it paid for.

Great for high priced items or (if like Aluxe) you would like to wait and make a final decision before purchasing.


----------



## iluvmybags

twboi said:


> I'm going to a TJ Maxx with layaway option and would be first. So excited to go try it out. Have you guys ever tried this option?! Please let me know the ps and lowsmof this cool option TJ Maxx is offering in some stores.





Baglover1204 said:


> Whats layaway?



I use TJMaxx's layaway ALOT!  It only costs $5 and you have 30 days to pay it off.  If I find something I think is a good deal, but am on the fence, I'll put it on layaway so that I can research the bag (or pair of shoes or clothing) to see if I can find it cheaper somewhere else, or what the going price on eBay might be.  Sometimes the excitement of finding such an expensive item at TJMaxx (or Marshall's) can cloud your judgment, and maybe their selling price is MORE than some other sites or the current going price on eBay.  I also use it when I'm short on cash, especially if its an expensive item.  This way I don't have to pay for it in full for 30 days.  And if I change my mind, you get all your money back, except for $5.

Baglover ~ layaway is when you put a minimum of 10%, + a $5 service charge, as a down payment and they "hold" the item(s) for you for 30 days.  You have to pick it up & pay it off within 30 days.  If you cancel the layaway, you get all your money back, except for the $5 (and they sometimes charge you $5 to cancel, so $10 in some cases) You can put just about anything on layaway, unless its been marked down ~ red tagged items can't be put on layaway. So if you find a $1k bag that you really, really want, you'd have to spend $100, plus $5, to put it on layaway, and then pay it off within 30 days.  They'll put the item in "storage" during this time.


----------



## Baglover1204

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> I use TJMaxx's layaway ALOT!  It only costs $5 and you have 30 days to pay it off.  If I find something I think is a good deal, but am on the fence, I'll put it on layaway so that I can research the bag (or pair of shoes or clothing) to see if I can find it cheaper somewhere else, or what the going price on eBay might be.  Sometimes the excitement of finding such an expensive item at TJMaxx (or Marshall's) can cloud your judgment, and maybe their selling price is MORE than some other sites or the current going price on eBay.  I also use it when I'm short on cash, especially if its an expensive item.  This way I don't have to pay for it in full for 30 days.  And if I change my mind, you get all your money back, except for $5.
> 
> Baglover ~ layaway is when you put a minimum of 10%, + a $5 service charge, as a down payment and they "hold" the item(s) for you for 30 days.  You have to pick it up & pay it off within 30 days.  If you cancel the layaway, you get all your money back, except for the $5 (and they sometimes charge you $5 to cancel, so $10 in some cases) You can put just about anything on layaway, unless its been marked down ~ red tagged items can't be put on layaway. So if you find a $1k bag that you really, really want, you'd have to spend $100, plus $5, to put it on layaway, and then pay it off within 30 days.  They'll put the item in "storage" during this time.



Thanks for letting me know. Thats very convenient service to offer never heard of it back home in london. 
Layway is offered to all? Or just tjmax credit card holders?


----------



## Baglover1204

luvsagreatdeal said:
			
		

> Kind of like a store's payment plan.  They will hold your items for you, and give you a certain amount of time to pay for it.  I think TJ Maxx's is 30 days?  You have to put down a deposit ...and then can make payments in the store until it it paid for.
> 
> Great for high priced items or (if like Aluxe) you would like to wait and make a final decision before purchasing.



Thanks for explaining.


----------



## twboi

Aluxe said:
			
		

> I think layaway is great! I used it once for a pair of boots that I'd almost purchased online but found in store. I put it on layaway and went home to research the price and ensure that i couldn't get it for cheaper elsewhere. I came back the same day to pick up the shoes as TJ Maxx beat everyone pricewise.
> 
> From what I recall, you only lose a few bucks if you cancel your layaway, and you get the rest of your money back. Its a good deal, I think.



Thanks for the info! I also found a cute bear paw that I put on layaway today....hopefully after researching I'll buy it right away.


----------



## twboi

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> I use TJMaxx's layaway ALOT!  It only costs $5 and you have 30 days to pay it off.  If I find something I think is a good deal, but am on the fence, I'll put it on layaway so that I can research the bag (or pair of shoes or clothing) to see if I can find it cheaper somewhere else, or what the going price on eBay might be.  Sometimes the excitement of finding such an expensive item at TJMaxx (or Marshall's) can cloud your judgment, and maybe their selling price is MORE than some other sites or the current going price on eBay.  I also use it when I'm short on cash, especially if its an expensive item.  This way I don't have to pay for it in full for 30 days.  And if I change my mind, you get all your money back, except for $5.
> 
> Baglover ~ layaway is when you put a minimum of 10%, + a $5 service charge, as a down payment and they "hold" the item(s) for you for 30 days.  You have to pick it up & pay it off within 30 days.  If you cancel the layaway, you get all your money back, except for the $5 (and they sometimes charge you $5 to cancel, so $10 in some cases) You can put just about anything on layaway, unless its been marked down ~ red tagged items can't be put on layaway. So if you find a $1k bag that you really, really want, you'd have to spend $100, plus $5, to put it on layaway, and then pay it off within 30 days.  They'll put the item in "storage" during this time.



omg... Thanks so much for this awesome tip because I found a couple MK bags today and since I feel it might be cheaper to get it from other TJ Maxx or MK outlets, it's a good way to know if it's the best price, you'll still have it when you go back. Haha


Too bad I live sooo far away from any layaway option stores or else I'll go every week to see if they get any good shipments!! 
I just wish they give us more cool options for stores in the bay area!


----------



## iluvmybags

Baglover1204 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Thats very convenient service to offer never heard of it back home in london.
> Layway is offered to all? Or just tjmax credit card holders?


 
It's for everyone, no matter what method of payment you use -- but I recently discovered that it's not available at every store.  I thought it was -- I know they had discontinued layaway a few years ago, but brought it back.  Maybe it depends on whether or not the store has the space to store all the layaway purchases.  I know the stores by me do a pretty big layaway business, and the stores are pretty big, but maybe it's not offered at some of the smaller stores where space is limited


----------



## xichic

So here are the latest updates from the Houston Richmond store. They still have the Givenchy, they have the green bowler muse YSL, a few Fendi totes, and the Balenciaga pouchette.  Hope they get some good stock tomorrow!


----------



## bakeacookie

xichic said:


> So here are the latest updates from the Houston Richmond store. They still have the Givenchy, they have the green bowler muse YSL, a few Fendi totes, and the Balenciaga pouchette.  Hope they get some good stock tomorrow!



What an amazing selection!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mona_danya said:
			
		

> love this...



Funny!  I always feel so bad when I see people just throw things down and act like idiots!  I wish they would just hand what they dont want to someone instead of making a mess!


----------



## CK34

I work at TJ Maxx in Michigan and we recently had a Runway Launch.  We had Fendi bags and luggage, ton of Feragammo bags, Gucci bags, Versace, and many others. In the past we had the YSL Oversized Muse in Black and brown, the pappette velo in Balenciaga as well as a red day, and many others. I recently scored a Gucci wallet. A lot of people pay little attention to Tj and their designer bags. They don't believe they are real or just never believe Tj gets them.  We do and I can testify that they are real! I personally am now waiting for the YSL Muse to return. Unfortunatly, we never know what is coming till it arrives.


----------



## allison.zheng

xichic said:


> So here are the latest updates from the Houston Richmond store. They still have the Givenchy, they have the green bowler muse YSL, a few Fendi totes, and the Balenciaga pouchette.  Hope they get some good stock tomorrow!



IS THAT A CELINE behind the muse/pandora?????


----------



## thithi

xichic said:


> So here are the latest updates from the Houston Richmond store. They still have the Givenchy, they have the green bowler muse YSL, a few Fendi totes, and the Balenciaga pouchette.  Hope they get some good stock tomorrow!


Gah, I want that Givenchy!


----------



## LadyEnoki

Tjmaxx runway in palm beach gardens has a YSL beige bag for 1399 I think. Don't know the style. Also cute coach short heel pumps with a functioning turn lock for 99


----------



## Cullinan

Hoping for a visit to my nearest TKMAXX next week, although September was an expensive month so it won't be a major spend up as Ive ordered some shirts that I have to pay off at the end of October and my credit cards are SO high!
I've also got to keep up account payments on a pair of boots I'm having made, although they won't be ready for ages...


----------



## xichic

allison.zheng said:
			
		

> IS THAT A CELINE behind the muse/pandora?????



Yup it sure is a Celine


----------



## Pao9

LadyEnoki said:
			
		

> Tjmaxx runway in palm beach gardens has a YSL beige bag for 1399 I think. Don't know the style. Also cute coach short heel pumps with a functioning turn lock for 99



That's it? No other designer bags? They usually have a pretty good selection!


----------



## LadyEnoki

I don't know I really didn't look. That's the only one I noticed while quickly rummaging. I'm sure they have more. I was looking more for jeans but figured I'd share what I remembered.


----------



## Tuuli35

CK34 said:


> I work at TJ Maxx in Michigan and we recently had a Runway Launch.  We had Fendi bags and luggage, ton of Feragammo bags, Gucci bags, Versace, and many others. In the past we had the YSL Oversized Muse in Black and brown, the pappette velo in Balenciaga as well as a red day, and many others. I recently scored a Gucci wallet. A lot of people pay little attention to Tj and their designer bags. They don't believe they are real or just never believe Tj gets them.  We do and I can testify that they are real! I personally am now waiting for the YSL Muse to return. Unfortunatly, we never know what is coming till it arrives.


Thanks for the info, I should check my runway store


----------



## mei430

twboi said:


> Do you remember how much the Minkoff was? MAC or MAB?



Sorry I don't remember how much the Minkoff was, but it was not a MAC.  I usually stop by this store once every week or two, so I'll try to check again next time.


----------



## Aluxe

Just left 2 different TJ Maxx stores and although today was a NSD, I ended up getting 4 bags of Danielle Coconut Chips and then drove 6 minutes to my other TJs to get more. lol! They are delicious!

As for bags and shoes, I saw nothing new at TJ Maxx Lanham & Bowie. Lanham has a Marc jacobs halter dress for $59 on sale though.


----------



## alouette

xichic said:


> So here are the latest updates from the Houston Richmond store. They still have the Givenchy, they have the green bowler muse YSL, a few Fendi totes, and the Balenciaga pouchette.  Hope they get some good stock tomorrow!



Ack, thx for sharing more pics.  That green YSL bowler is still there, ugh!!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

why is February month 14?


----------



## xsophiag

AEGIS said:


> why is February month 14?



I'm guessing they cycle every 2 years (since they said the number can go up to 24)

January continues from Dec (12) as month 13.. and Feb would be 14


----------



## j0ann

i wish i was able to find all this good stuff at my TJ Maxx!


----------



## gina2328

CK34 said:


> I work at TJ Maxx in Michigan and we recently had a Runway Launch. We had Fendi bags and luggage, ton of Feragammo bags, Gucci bags, Versace, and many others. In the past we had the YSL Oversized Muse in Black and brown, the pappette velo in Balenciaga as well as a red day, and many others. I recently scored a Gucci wallet. A lot of people pay little attention to Tj and their designer bags. They don't believe they are real or just never believe Tj gets them. We do and I can testify that they are real! I personally am now waiting for the YSL Muse to return. Unfortunatly, we never know what is coming till it arrives.


 
Hi,

I am in Michigan.  Where is this store located?  Everytime I go to my local TJ Maxx in the Metro Detroit area there is nothing.  Thanks!


----------



## missellecee

CK34 said:


> I work at TJ Maxx in Michigan and we recently had a Runway Launch. We had Fendi bags and luggage, ton of Feragammo bags, Gucci bags, Versace, and many others. In the past we had the YSL Oversized Muse in Black and brown, the pappette velo in Balenciaga as well as a red day, and many others. I recently scored a Gucci wallet. A lot of people pay little attention to Tj and their designer bags. They don't believe they are real or just never believe Tj gets them. We do and I can testify that they are real! I personally am now waiting for the YSL Muse to return. Unfortunatly, we never know what is coming till it arrives.


 

Hi there!  When do you generally get shipments to your store??  I was told that you get most of the shipments on Tuesday, but I figured I would confirm with the source!  Thanks in advance for your help .


----------



## authenticplease

Finally had my first Celine sighting at TJM on Abernathy near Perimeter today!  These were also available.....


----------



## Shopmore

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Finally had my first Celine sighting at TJM on Abernathy near Perimeter today!  These were also available.....



Nice!  Lol @ first Celine sighting.  Makes it seem like an alien or Bigfoot sighting


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at TJM at Mechants Walk in EC. GZ shoes are $199 and KS are $99


----------



## timetoshop2012

I purchased A Juicy Couture Glitter Smartphone Case For $9.99 From TJ Maxx!


----------



## nova_girl

timetoshop2012 said:


> I purchased A Juicy Couture Glitter Smartphone Case For $9.99 From TJ Maxx!



Ooh, pretty!


----------



## authenticplease

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Nice!  Lol @ first Celine sighting.  Makes it seem like an alien or Bigfoot sighting



I knew they weren't an urban myth as so many ladies have posted here but none have been reported in the ATL  that I knew of..,,,then, I spotted one!  Here hope for a Mini or Micro to show up:Groucho:


----------



## Baglover1204

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Finally had my first Celine sighting at TJM on Abernathy near Perimeter today!  These were also available.....



Were there any gucci or fendi bags?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Marshall's beverly connection has a bunch of Dolce Gabbana shoes, boots, Brian Atwood, Fendi, DSquared

Prices $300-$500


----------



## amjac2wm

I did find a Celine cabas tote at a TJMaxx in NJ. It had a pen mark on it, so the manager tried to rub it out with rubbing alcohol... needless to say, that bag is now going back to the factory bc of the damage.


----------



## SohoChic

amjac2wm said:


> I did find a Celine cabas tote at a TJMaxx in NJ. It had a pen mark on it, so the manager tried to rub it out with rubbing alcohol... needless to say, that bag is now going back to the factory bc of the damage.


 

AHHHHHHHHHH  You should have bought it !! Then taken it to a good shoe maker (leather spa in NYC) they would have gotten that right out.


----------



## SohoChic

authenticplease said:


> I knew they weren't an urban myth as so many ladies have posted here but none have been reported in the ATL that I knew of..,,,then, I spotted one! Here hope for a Mini or Micro to show up:Groucho:


 
I bouth my large Celine Box bag at TJMAXX earlier this year.  I used it for a few months and loved it but the bag just didn't suit my look (I'm a downtown girl).  I ended up selling it to a friend.


----------



## amjac2wm

SohoChic said:


> AHHHHHHHHHH You should have bought it !! Then taken it to a good shoe maker (leather spa in NYC) they would have gotten that right out.


 
Really?! it looked so horrible, the color was all gone from the bag, and the rubbed out area was 3-4 inches wide. And they were only willing to give a 10% discount as a result of his foolish mistake!


----------



## amjac2wm

SohoChic said:


> I bouth my large Celine Box bag at TJMAXX earlier this year. I used it for a few months and loved it but the bag just didn't suit my look (I'm a downtown girl). I ended up selling it to a friend.


 
so awesome! Did you find it in nyc or elsewhere?


----------



## SohoChic

amjac2wm said:


> so awesome! Did you find it in nyc or elsewhere?


 
My mom of all people found it for me at the Paramus NJ location along with a emerald green Givenchy Nightengale.  Then I also got a YSL Muse from the 57th street NY location.  So I was offically on a bag ban for the year.

Where did you see the Celine with the pen marks ?


----------



## amjac2wm

SohoChic said:


> My mom of all people found it for me at the Paramus NJ location along with a emerald green Givenchy Nightengale. Then I also got a YSL Muse from the 57th street NY location. So I was offically on a bag ban for the year.
> 
> Where did you see the Celine with the pen marks ?


 
So jealous! The box is such a classic bag! And the Nightengale and Muse are gorgeous as well I found it at the Cedar Knolls, NJ store.


----------



## Sternchen

God, I haven't been to a TJMaxx in FOREVER! The German version is called TKMaxx...maybe I'll have to go sometime!


----------



## Ryki

Ladies,

What's the price range for YSL Muse at TJMaxx?

Thanks!


----------



## Pao9

amjac2wm said:
			
		

> I did find a Celine cabas tote at a TJMaxx in NJ. It had a pen mark on it, so the manager tried to rub it out with rubbing alcohol... needless to say, that bag is now going back to the factory bc of the damage.



Wow! How stupid!! She should have given it to you for 50% off!! Lol


----------



## Ginger Tea

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Wow! How stupid!! She should have given it to you for 50% off!! Lol



What an idiot.


----------



## queenofshopping

I must be missing something... I went into a TJ Maxx today for the first time in 20 years and second time in my life, all excited, and it was a total dump... I did not see any labels even close to designer or even low-end contemporary brands... It was like a garage sale.... It was a newer store in Georgetown, Texas, just north/ bordering Austin... Are there certain locations that specialize in designer labels? This store did not even have a hint of mainstream brands.... I was so disappointed... But I haven't shopped anywhere but Neimans, Saks or Nordies in 15+ years, and even at those stores I never find anything on sale.  Reading these threads has made me inspired to expand my horizons and hunt for some bargains... I am clueless as to where to look in the Austin area... Or anywhere for that matter...


----------



## aga5

queenofshopping said:
			
		

> I must be missing something... I went into a TJ Maxx today for the first time in 20 years and second time in my life, all excited, and it was a total dump... I did not see any labels even close to designer or even low-end contemporary brands... It was like a garage sale.... It was a newer store in Georgetown, Texas, just north/ bordering Austin... Are there certain locations that specialize in designer labels? This store did not even have a hint of mainstream brands.... I was so disappointed... But I haven't shopped anywhere but Neimans, Saks or Nordies in 15+ years, and even at those stores I never find anything on sale.  Reading these threads has made me inspired to expand my horizons and hunt for some bargains... I am clueless as to where to look in the Austin area... Or anywhere for that matter...



Yes TJ Maxx  has stores designated as Runway, you can check it on their website. I have not yet figured out which Marshall stores are better. The regular stores area total hit and miss, I did by chance score a Fendi bag on clearance at a non-runway store. Good luck


----------



## iluvmybags

queenofshopping said:


> I must be missing something... I went into a TJ Maxx today for the first time in 20 years and second time in my life, all excited, and it was a total dump... I did not see any labels even close to designer or even low-end contemporary brands... It was like a garage sale.... It was a newer store in Georgetown, Texas, just north/ bordering Austin... Are there certain locations that specialize in designer labels? This store did not even have a hint of mainstream brands.... I was so disappointed... But I haven't shopped anywhere but Neimans, Saks or Nordies in 15+ years, and even at those stores I never find anything on sale.  Reading these threads has made me inspired to expand my horizons and hunt for some bargains... I am clueless as to where to look in the Austin area... Or anywhere for that matter...



Some stores have what they call a "Runway" department where they carry higher end designers, i.e., Celine, YSL, Fendi, Chloe, Marc Jacobs, etc.  If you go to TJMaxx's website, you can tell which stores are Runway stores as they have an "R" next to the location.  Some stores seem to get better things than other stores.  You used to only find high-end designers at Runway stores, but lately, higher end designers have shown up at non-runway stores and even some Marshall's stores.  There does seem to be a pattern - when one store gets a larger inventory, they all seem to get some.  And it does seem like some of the same things are showing up at multiple stores, like the small Givenchy Pandora, which was sited at several TJMaxx locations, or Celine Cabas bags, certain Marc Jacobs styles, Fendi Chameleons.  But again, the inventory varies from store to store.  

If you follow this thread, you might be able to judge when the best time to visit your local store would be, but they get new merchandise in all the time - they may only get one or two better designers and maybe they sell as fast as they put it out.


----------



## aga5

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Some stores have what they call a "Runway" department where they carry higher end designers, i.e., Celine, YSL, Fendi, Chloe, Marc Jacobs, etc.  If you go to TJMaxx's website, you can tell which stores are Runway stores as they have an "R" next to the location.  Some stores seem to get better things than other stores.  You used to only find high-end designers at Runway stores, but lately, higher end designers have shown up at non-runway stores and even some Marshall's stores.  There does seem to be a pattern - when one store gets a larger inventory, they all seem to get some.  And it does seem like some of the same things are showing up at multiple stores, like the small Givenchy Pandora, which was sited at several TJMaxx locations, or Celine Cabas bags, certain Marc Jacobs styles, Fendi Chameleons.  But again, the inventory varies from store to store.
> 
> If you follow this thread, you might be able to judge when the best time to visit your local store would be, but they get new merchandise in all the time - they may only get one or two better designers and maybe they sell as fast as they put it out.



Ha you read my mind lol


----------



## amandas

SohoChic said:


> I bouth my large Celine Box bag at TJMAXX earlier this year.  I used it for a few months and loved it but the bag just didn't suit my look (I'm a downtown girl).  I ended up selling it to a friend.



Ah I wish you could post a photo!


----------



## alexandram

authenticplease said:


> Finally had my first Celine sighting at TJM on Abernathy near Perimeter today!  These were also available.....



That yellow Chloe marcie is TDF! I wish I could get a hold of it.


----------



## SohoChic

amandas said:


> Ah I wish you could post a photo!


 
I did post a photo in my old thread.  Here is my most AMAZING find ever.


----------



## snibor

queenofshopping said:


> I must be missing something... I went into a TJ Maxx today for the first time in 20 years and second time in my life, all excited, and it was a total dump... I did not see any labels even close to designer or even low-end contemporary brands... It was like a garage sale.... It was a newer store in Georgetown, Texas, just north/ bordering Austin... Are there certain locations that specialize in designer labels? This store did not even have a hint of mainstream brands.... I was so disappointed... But I haven't shopped anywhere but Neimans, Saks or Nordies in 15+ years, and even at those stores I never find anything on sale.  Reading these threads has made me inspired to expand my horizons and hunt for some bargains... I am clueless as to where to look in the Austin area... Or anywhere for that matter...



Yes as others said.  I have 3 TJ maxx's near me.  2 are runway and get great stuff.  THe other one is a dump (like what you describe).

Go on-line and look up the nearest stores to you on TJ MAXX website and it will tell you which ones are runway stores.  Even within the runway category, some  stores are better than others but runway gets high end designers.


----------



## snibor

SohoChic said:


> I did post a photo in my old thread.  Here is my most AMAZING find ever.



Lovely!


----------



## amandas

SohoChic said:


> I did post a photo in my old thread.  Here is my most AMAZING find ever.



Omg perfect and classic. Jealous. Although I couldn't afford it even on sale I'm sure!


----------



## SohoChic

amandas said:


> Omg perfect and classic. Jealous. Although I couldn't afford it even on sale I'm sure!



Well I been saving up for about 6 months for that one special bag.  I wanted some staple bags and within 1 month thanks to TJMAXX I hada Celine, Givenchy and YSL.

Then three months later I was pregnant so I'm happy I bought all my bags at an amazing discount before I got pregnant.  My DH was like umm WTH are all these purchases on my AMEX.  Then I took him to Saks and showed him I actually saved $5,300.  I gave myself a bag allowance this year and I was well well under it.

Don't fret ladies visit you TJMaxx store and ofter and you will def find some amazing items.


----------



## snibor

Smart girl!  Enjoy your bags.   TJ Maxx can be a dangerous place.


----------



## Aluxe

SohoChic said:


> Well I been saving up for about 6 months for that one special bag.  I wanted some staple bags and within 1 month thanks to TJMAXX I hada Celine, Givenchy and YSL.
> 
> Then three months later I was pregnant so I'm happy I bought all my bags at an amazing discount before I got pregnant.  *My DH was like umm WTH are all these purchases on my AMEX.  Then I took him to Saks and showed him I actually saved $5,300.  I gave myself a bag allowance this year and I was well well under it.*
> 
> *Don't fret ladies visit you TJMaxx store and ofter and you will def find some amazing items*.



My kinda girl!! Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Have no idea who this designer is but really liked the bag and its detailing as well as the color.


----------



## Purplehearts

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> Have no idea who this designer is but really liked the bag and its detailing as we'll as the color.



Nice color- great for this fall and winter! How much was it?


----------



## Purplehearts

Purplehearts said:
			
		

> Nice color- great for this fall and winter! How much was it?



Found some info on the designer
http://onswipe.com/styleite/#!/entr...w-handbag-collection,4fa41e1e24741d975500313d


----------



## Ginger Tea

purplehearts said:
			
		

> nice color- great for this fall and winter! How much was it?



$249.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Purplehearts said:
			
		

> Found some info on the designer
> http://onswipe.com/styleite/#!/entry/photos-check-out-iris-apfels-furry-new-handbag-collection,4fa41e1e24741d975500313d



Oh, thank you. That was helpful. Unfortunately the dodo bird is missing. I saw an empty ring on the handle but had no idea what it was for. I wonder if a discount would be offered considering that detail is missing.


----------



## belvedere_girl

Hi ladies,

I am hooked on this thread! I'm in the UK but have found some incredible finds in TK Maxx. I got this gorgeous ready to wear Lanvin dress as worn by my idol Gwen Stefani for £200 GBP







http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/313387_10150315605521991_1343695889_n.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/297312_10150340684311991_300091117_n-1.jpg

And just yesterday I got this Herve Leger bandage dress for £215 GBP. 

http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212124 (not sure if link is working but its the frayed patchwork bandage dress still on the Outnet for £878 GBP!!

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_in_xl.jpg
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_ou_xl.jpg

I worried about how to pull it off as it could look quite cheap if accessorised wrongly I think. However, my style is quite punky so I plan to wear with a blazer or my Bal black biker jacket, chunky chain jewellery, an oversized clutch and thick leather sandal style heels.

Love the bargains you ladies have scored!


----------



## Ginger Tea

hardcore_harlot said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am hooked on this thread! I'm in the UK but have found some incredible finds in TK Maxx. I got this gorgeous ready to wear Lanvin dress as worn by my idol Gwen Stefani for £200 GBP
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/313387_10150315605521991_1343695889_n.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/297312_10150340684311991_300091117_n-1.jpg
> 
> And just yesterday I got this Herve Leger bandage dress for £215 GBP.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212124 (not sure if link is working but its the frayed patchwork bandage dress still on the Outnet for £878 GBP!!
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_in_xl.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_ou_xl.jpg
> 
> I worried about how to pull it off as it could look quite cheap if accessorised wrongly I think. However, my style is quite punky so I plan to wear with a blazer or my Bal black biker jacket, chunky chain jewellery, an oversized clutch and thick leather sandal style heels.
> 
> Love the bargains you ladies have scored!



Nice dress. Love the color.


----------



## Aluxe

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am hooked on this thread! I'm in the UK but have found some incredible finds in TK Maxx. I got this gorgeous ready to wear Lanvin dress as worn by my idol Gwen Stefani for £200 GBP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/313387_10150315605521991_1343695889_n.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/297312_10150340684311991_300091117_n-1.jpg
> 
> And just yesterday I got this Herve Leger bandage dress for £215 GBP.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212124 (not sure if link is working but its the frayed patchwork bandage dress still on the Outnet for £878 GBP!!
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_in_xl.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_ou_xl.jpg
> 
> I worried about how to pull it off as it could look quite cheap if accessorised wrongly I think. However, my style is quite punky so I plan to wear with a blazer or my Bal black biker jacket, chunky chain jewellery, an oversized clutch and thick leather sandal style heels.
> 
> Love the bargains you ladies have scored!



You got some great bargains!!!! Congrats!


----------



## magdalinka

hardcore_harlot said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am hooked on this thread! I'm in the UK but have found some incredible finds in TK Maxx. I got this gorgeous ready to wear Lanvin dress as worn by my idol Gwen Stefani for £200 GBP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/313387_10150315605521991_1343695889_n.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/297312_10150340684311991_300091117_n-1.jpg
> 
> And just yesterday I got this Herve Leger bandage dress for £215 GBP.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212124 (not sure if link is working but its the frayed patchwork bandage dress still on the Outnet for £878 GBP!!
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_in_xl.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_ou_xl.jpg
> 
> I worried about how to pull it off as it could look quite cheap if accessorised wrongly I think. However, my style is quite punky so I plan to wear with a blazer or my Bal black biker jacket, chunky chain jewellery, an oversized clutch and thick leather sandal style heels.
> 
> Love the bargains you ladies have scored!


Both of those dresses are stunning! I thing it will look great with a Bal jacket and chunky chains.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I know it's not from TJ Maxx or Marshall's, but I bought these at Ross tonight. I got these BCBGeneration bracelets for $4.99 each! They retail for $18.00 each. I ended up getting the black + red one for an additional 10% off since the snap was "broken". When I got home, hubby fixed it for me.


----------



## Ginger Tea

LoveMyMarc said:
			
		

> I know it's not from TJ Maxx or Marshall's, but I bought these at Ross tonight. I got these BCBGeneration bracelets for $4.99 each! They retail for $18.00 each. I ended up getting the black + red one for an additional 10% off since the snap was "broken". When I got home, hubby fixed it for me.



Does not matter. Still an excellent find and a great bargain.


----------



## Ginger Tea

https://www.google.com/search?q=iri...gK&biw=768&bih=928#biv=i|19;d|TSrYIEZvdOCmhM:

Only wanted to post the picture of the bag, but that didn't work. Anyhow, it is the blue, calf hair bag. The one I saw today was green and since I have yet to own a green bag, might as well start with this one from a fashion icon...lol


----------



## gottaluvmybags

hardcore_harlot said:
			
		

> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am hooked on this thread! I'm in the UK but have found some incredible finds in TK Maxx. I got this gorgeous ready to wear Lanvin dress as worn by my idol Gwen Stefani for £200 GBP
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/313387_10150315605521991_1343695889_n.jpg
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/297312_10150340684311991_300091117_n-1.jpg
> 
> And just yesterday I got this Herve Leger bandage dress for £215 GBP.
> 
> http://www.theoutnet.com/product/212124 (not sure if link is working but its the frayed patchwork bandage dress still on the Outnet for £878 GBP!!
> 
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_in_xl.jpg
> http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y108/belvedere_girl/212124_ou_xl.jpg
> 
> I worried about how to pull it off as it could look quite cheap if accessorised wrongly I think. However, my style is quite punky so I plan to wear with a blazer or my Bal black biker jacket, chunky chain jewellery, an oversized clutch and thick leather sandal style heels.
> 
> Love the bargains you ladies have scored!



Wow, that blue lanvin is sooooo gorgeous!  Everything is just amazing!  Enjoy!


----------



## Pao9

SohoChic said:
			
		

> Well I been saving up for about 6 months for that one special bag.  I wanted some staple bags and within 1 month thanks to TJMAXX I hada Celine, Givenchy and YSL.
> 
> Then three months later I was pregnant so I'm happy I bought all my bags at an amazing discount before I got pregnant.  My DH was like umm WTH are all these purchases on my AMEX.  Then I took him to Saks and showed him I actually saved $5,300.  I gave myself a bag allowance this year and I was well well under it.
> 
> Don't fret ladies visit you TJMaxx store and ofter and you will def find some amazing items.



Lol! I'm kind of doing the same thing! I know I want to be pregnant by next year so I'm buying all the bags I can now before baby comes, I think just this year it was 9! I just got a ps1 today at the Nordstrom outlet, not rack, for $500! So happy cause I saw one at Tj maxx for $1200!


----------



## Tarhls

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Lol! I'm kind of doing the same thing! I know I want to be pregnant by next year so I'm buying all the bags I can now before baby comes, I think just this year it was 9! I just got a ps1 today at the Nordstrom outlet, not rack, for $500! So happy cause I saw one at Tj maxx for $1200!



The PS1 color looks delicious


----------



## virginiaalamode

Pao9 said:


> Lol! I'm kind of doing the same thing! I know I want to be pregnant by next year so I'm buying all the bags I can now before baby comes, I think just this year it was 9! I just got a ps1 today at the Nordstrom outlet, not rack, for $500! So happy cause I saw one at Tj maxx for $1200!
> 
> View attachment 1892170



Excuse my ignorance, but what is the difference between a nordstrom outlet and Nordstrom rack? I assumed they were the same thing!

So there's even MORE places to find these incredible bargains than I had previously thought?


----------



## jamamcg

Stopped by one of my local tkmaxx stores today lots off goodies in the women's shoe section mainly Valentino studded boots or pumps and they had a few pairs of Maison Martin Margeila(spelling?????) heels price ranged from £99-£250 for the shoes. And spotted a couple of Roberto Cavalli clutches and one amazing Lanvin bag
Got myself a Givenchy scarf A/W 2011 print


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Stopped by one of my local tkmaxx stores today lots off goodies in the women's shoe section mainly Valentino studded boots or pumps and they had a few pairs of Maison Martin Margeila(spelling?????) heels price ranged from £99-£250 for the shoes. And spotted a couple of Roberto Cavalli clutches and one amazing Lanvin bag
> Got myself a Givenchy scarf A/W 2011 print



Sounds like you had a great shopping day, Jama!   Post photos, I would love to see 

I wish our stores received Valentino and MMM!  The prices seem sweet also.


----------



## schadenfreude

virginiaalamode said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but what is the difference between a nordstrom outlet and Nordstrom rack? I assumed they were the same thing!
> 
> So there's even MORE places to find these incredible bargains than I had previously thought?



She's referring to Last Chance, a true outlet where Nordie's sends damaged, worn, and returned items in addition to overstock. As far as I know there is only one and it is here in Phoenix. I've picked up a few PS1s there myself but more often than not the ones I come across are damaged beyond repair.


----------



## mei430

San Rafael TJMaxx had a Minkoff MAB in magenta suede and a Minkoff MAC in dusty pink last night.


----------



## lanvin

jamamcg said:


> Stopped by one of my local tkmaxx stores today lots off goodies in the women's shoe section mainly Valentino studded boots or pumps and they had a few pairs of Maison Martin Margeila(spelling?????) heels price ranged from £99-£250 for the shoes. And spotted a couple of Roberto Cavalli clutches and one amazing Lanvin bag
> Got myself a Givenchy scarf A/W 2011 print



would you mind saying which location? I never see any high-end designer items at the uk shops


----------



## jamamcg

lanvin said:
			
		

> would you mind saying which location? I never see any high-end designer items at the uk shops



The Lanvin bag was in the Glasgow Sauchiehall street location and the other items were in the Argyle street location(that's the best one for designer items with daily deliveries) always has Pucci and Calvin Klein clothing also spotted Missoni jumpers michael Kors clothing Elie Tahari clothing Vivienne Westwood clothing Martin Margiela clothing etc etc  
The best location that I have ever gone to tho was Birmingham bullring location which had lots of Lacroix Stella McCartney prada Pucci Celine balenciaga clothing and accessories


----------



## jamamcg

Here is the scarf I got sorry for the rubbish picture my phone camera isn't very good 
It was £39.99


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Here is the scarf I got sorry for the rubbish picture my phone camera isn't very good
> It was £39.99



Gorgeous!


----------



## Purplehearts

Scored some deals at TJ Maxx Arlington today. 

CD pumps $249.99......still $615.00 on blue fly
http://www.bluefly.com/christian-di...r=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Christian+Dior_platforms


Gucci "betty"pumps $299.99 still at Nordies for $520 and I bought these two weeks ago, taking them back tomorrow!!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-b...e=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-FqlkMAibmAr7B40i2U1Qnw

They have some Jimmy Choo boots size 6 $499...... Very nice just not my size!!
Here's a pic of them
http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1388&m=94&page=1&rnum=7

Not too much in the runway section from scanning over. Too many people.
Small red Gucci $749
Bottega $1699
Fendi monogram weekender in black $799
Sorry couldn't take pics, phone wasn't charged. 

It was very crowded today. Clothes on the floor, uuuuggghhhh.


----------



## nova_girl

Purplehearts said:


> Scored some deals at TJ Maxx Arlington today.
> 
> CD pumps $249.99......still $615.00 on blue fly
> http://www.bluefly.com/christian-di...r=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Christian+Dior_platforms
> 
> 
> Gucci "betty"pumps $299.99 still at Nordies for $520 and I bought these two weeks ago, taking them back tomorrow!!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-b...e=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-FqlkMAibmAr7B40i2U1Qnw
> 
> They have some Jimmy Choo boots size 6 $499...... Very nice just not my size!!
> Here's a pic of them
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1388&m=94&page=1&rnum=7
> 
> Not too much in the runway section from scanning over. Too many people.
> Small red Gucci $749
> Bottega $1699
> Fendi monogram weekender in black $799
> Sorry couldn't take pics, phone wasn't charged.
> 
> It was very crowded today. Clothes on the floor, uuuuggghhhh.



I really like those Gucci pumps! Was this the TJ's at Potomac Yard? I feel like I'm having withdrawals form not going bargain hunting so I hope this stupid bronchitis goes away soon lol.


----------



## Purplehearts

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I really like those Gucci pumps! Was this the TJ's at Potomac Yard? I feel like I'm having withdrawals form not going bargain hunting so I hope this stupid bronchitis goes away soon lol.



Yes, it was Potomac Yard. Hope u feel better soon!!


----------



## magdalinka

Pao9 said:


> Lol! I'm kind of doing the same thing! I know I want to be pregnant by next year so I'm buying all the bags I can now before baby comes, I think just this year it was 9! I just got a ps1 today at the Nordstrom outlet, not rack, for $500! So happy cause I saw one at Tj maxx for $1200!
> 
> View attachment 1892170


That color Pao, it's so beautiful and yummy. Congrats on a great buy.


jamamcg said:


> Here is the scarf I got sorry for the rubbish picture my phone camera isn't very good
> It was £39.99


How sassy


----------



## seton

Ginger Tea said:


> Have no idea who this designer is but really liked the bag and its detailing as well as the color.
> 
> View attachment 1891603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1891604




saw the exact same one at my TJM. it had the dodo charm too on it.


----------



## Ginger Tea

seton said:
			
		

> saw the exact same one at my TJM. it had the dodo charm too on it.



No dodo charm. Had no idea there should be one there.


----------



## Shopmore

Went to TJ Maxx in Countryside IL and found this pair of Fendi shoes for $300.  I found them on Barney's website for $790! Even though they were an impulse buy, I love them for their uniqueness.


----------



## aga5

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Went to TJ Maxx in Countryside IL and found this pair of Fendi shoes for $300.  I found them on Barney's website for $790! Even though they were an impulse buy, I love them for their uniqueness.



Any new bags there?


----------



## Shopmore

I am not sure what's new, but I did see a Fendi,  Celine (one of those yellow/black totes), a brown PS1, a little blue Marc Jacobs one, and a Jimmy Choo clutch.  I forget the others.  I was hoping to see a Celine luggage or Balenciaga, but then again it was a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Purplehearts said:
			
		

> Scored some deals at TJ Maxx Arlington today.
> 
> CD pumps $249.99......still $615.00 on blue fly
> http://www.bluefly.com/christian-dior-bordeaux-and-black-laser-cut-leather-miss-dior-platform-peep-toe-pumps/PRODUCT_FEED/320342301/detail.fly?referer=ca_shopstyle&cm_mmc=ca_shopstyle-_-Christian+Dior-_-platforms-_-3203423&partner=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Christian+Dior_platforms
> 
> Gucci "betty"pumps $299.99 still at Nordies for $520 and I bought these two weeks ago, taking them back tomorrow!!
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-betty-pump/3307574?origin=category&cm_ven=Linkshare&cm_cat=partner&cm_pla=10&cm_ite=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-FqlkMAibmAr7B40i2U1Qnw
> 
> They have some Jimmy Choo boots size 6 $499...... Very nice just not my size!!
> Here's a pic of them
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1388&m=94&page=1&rnum=7
> 
> Not too much in the runway section from scanning over. Too many people.
> Small red Gucci $749
> Bottega $1699
> Fendi monogram weekender in black $799
> Sorry couldn't take pics, phone wasn't charged.
> 
> It was very crowded today. Clothes on the floor, uuuuggghhhh.



The Gucci Betty pumps are my favorite! I have them in red. Did you get red or black?


----------



## Aluxe

Purplehearts said:


> Scored some deals at TJ Maxx Arlington today.
> 
> CD pumps $249.99......still $615.00 on blue fly
> http://www.bluefly.com/christian-di...r=Gate_CSE_shopstyle_Christian+Dior_platforms
> 
> 
> Gucci "betty"pumps $299.99 still at Nordies for $520 and* I bought these two weeks ago, taking them back tomorrow!!
> *
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/gucci-b...e=1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-FqlkMAibmAr7B40i2U1Qnw
> 
> They have some Jimmy Choo boots size 6 $499...... Very nice just not my size!!
> Here's a pic of them
> http://www.shopsavannahs.com/system/search/product.asp?id=1388&m=94&page=1&rnum=7
> 
> Not too much in the runway section from scanning over. Too many people.
> Small red Gucci $749
> *Bottega $1699*
> Fendi monogram weekender in black $799
> Sorry couldn't take pics, phone wasn't charged.
> 
> It was very crowded today. Clothes on the floor, uuuuggghhhh.



Congrats on the great score! Nothing like finding something you just bought for less!!!

Would you happen to recall if the Bottega Veneta you saw was a hobo (the Veneta bag)?

TIA


----------



## Purplehearts

ValentineNicole said:
			
		

> The Gucci Betty pumps are my favorite! I have them in red. Did you get red or black?



I got them in black.


----------



## Purplehearts

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Congrats on the great score! Nothing like finding something you just bought for less!!!
> 
> Would you happen to recall if the Bottega Veneta you saw was a hobo (the Veneta bag)?
> 
> TIA



Yes, I was very happy to find the pumps for less. The Veneta was a hobo

http://www.bottegaveneta.com/default/shop-products/Womens/designer-handbags/shoulder-and-hobo-bags/nero-intrecciato-nappa-bag_804141464.html#!{"products":{"255691V0016":{"size":"U","color":"8175","category":"/shop-products/Womens/designer-handbags/shoulder-and-hobo-bags"}}}


----------



## Aluxe

^^ Thanks a lot.

If anyone in the DMV sees a BV Veneta bag, Celine Phantom or yellow gold Coach boyfriend watch, please PM me


----------



## Cullinan

Today at TKMAXX I bought:

An Osprey fake Ostrich black leather handbag reduced from £245 to £59.99

And

3 John Smedley black merino wool jumpers each reduced from £125.00 to £39.99

Total spend - about £180

Total saving - about £420.00!

I'd say that's a good deal!


----------



## kwikspice

Nothing at va Tj maxx leesburg pike   just a mini orange panda marked down to 480...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Culver city had Fendi, Gucci and Ferragamo


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> Nothing at va Tj maxx leesburg pike   just a *mini orange panda marked down to 480*...



=( sowwy...

Has anyone been to the DC Runway? I keep meaning to go but life keeps getting in the way.

May not get there until the middle of the month at this rate...


----------



## kwikspice

another mini in beige  

tj maxx dc


----------



## Aluxe

^^ Thanks for sharing kwikspice. I guess most of the TJ Maxx/Marshalls in the area are low on the stock I like. That's a good thing though


----------



## kwikspice

Aluxe said:
			
		

> ^^ Thanks for sharing kwikspice. I guess most of the TJ Maxx/Marshalls in the area are low on the stock I like. That's a good thing though



Np aluxe I have my FAVE bag thanks to u!!!! I'm keeping an eye out for ur phantom and bv..so frustrating I keep seeing these minis but not in black :-|


----------



## authenticplease

kwikspice said:
			
		

> another mini in beige
> 
> tj maxx dc



I have never seen a CL bag at TJM before.


----------



## authenticplease

These were at the Lenox/Buckhead store....lots of accessories in the jewelry counter. They have the black resin Ippolita bracelet(I bought two about a month ago for $79 each and the new ones are coming in at $149 now). Plus lots of other accessories including a fabulous Lalique cuff.....


----------



## authenticplease

Only a new in stock Fendi Baguette and a Fendi tote.....plus several black suede basic GZ pumps with platform for $299, Balenciaga pumps for $399....and black patent Kate Spade belts marked down from $129 to $79.


----------



## seton

kwikspice said:


> View attachment 1898156
> 
> 
> 
> another mini in beige
> 
> tj maxx dc



wow, the stitching on that looks like crap


----------



## Amycoco

Authentic please, how much is the fendi baguette is this at Lenox or east Cobb?


----------



## authenticplease

I feel in love with this Theory goat fur slim/fitted jacket....it reminds me so much of the fabulous black coat that Carrie wore in the first SATC movie where she had on the sleek black hat and was walking through D/T with the Vogue magazine.....sigh.....retailed for $1975 .but at $599 TJM....I can't justify it. Maybe I will stalk the 'Bay :ninja:


----------



## authenticplease

Amycoco said:
			
		

> Authentic please, how much is the fendi baguette is this at Lenox or east Cobb?



Seems like it was $799.At Lenox/ Buckhead. It was gorgeous, a brocade fabric. Dustbag and care cards were inside.


----------



## authenticplease

So I bought this turn lock cuff for $19.99. Hopefully it will sate my desire for the Valentino Noir crystal studded cuff.


----------



## authenticplease

And quite a bit of costume Kate Spade....thick bangles were $59 and necklaces were $59-79


----------



## Ginger Tea

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Only a new in stock Fendi Baguette and a Fendi tote.....plus several black suede basic GZ pumps with platform for $299, Balenciaga pumps for $399....and black patent Kate Spade belts marked down from $129 to $79.



Love the shoes...&#128525;


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> =( sowwy...
> 
> Has anyone been to the DC Runway? I keep meaning to go but life keeps getting in the way.
> 
> May not get there until the middle of the month at this rate...





i am going to Zara. i might stop by tonight


----------



## Ginger Tea

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I feel in love with this Theory goat fur slim/fitted jacket....it reminds me so much of the fabulous black coat that Carrie wore in the first SATC movie where she had on the sleek black hat and was walking through D/T with the Vogue magazine.....sigh.....retailed for $1975 .but at $599 TJM....I can't justify it. Maybe I will stalk the 'Bay :ninja:



Love that jacket...sigh


----------



## authenticplease

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> Love that jacket...sigh



Me too!  I am still fantasizing about it....


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> i am going to Zara. i might stop by tonight



ooh, please share any intel if you can. TIA


----------



## Pao9

authenticplease said:


> These were at the Lenox/Buckhead store....lots of accessories in the jewelry counter. They have the black resin Ippolita bracelet(I bought two about a month ago for $79 each and the new ones are coming in at $149 now). Plus lots of other accessories including a fabulous Lalique cuff.....



Love that YSL clutch but a little pricey I think!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> ooh, please share any intel if you can. TIA




they got rid of all their clearance! they said it was too big of section and they got rid of it all!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

authenticplease said:


> So I bought this turn lock cuff for $19.99. Hopefully it will sate my desire for the Valentino Noir crystal studded cuff.










Is that a Marc Jacobs scarf in the background?  I have that same scarf - it's silk & cashmere.  Was that for sale at TJMaxx, or is it yours?


----------



## shopmaniac

You guys are soo lucky, the most I've seen at these stores in my neck of the woods are Juicy Couture, Coach, and Michael Kors and even with those brands the actual selections are kinda meh.


----------



## authenticplease

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Is that a Marc Jacobs scarf in the background?  I have that same scarf - it's silk & cashmere.  Was that for sale at TJMaxx, or is it yours?



It's mine....MJ from NAP last winter. Still lovin' it.


----------



## Baglover1204

authenticplease said:
			
		

> These were at the Lenox/Buckhead store....lots of accessories in the jewelry counter. They have the black resin Ippolita bracelet(I bought two about a month ago for $79 each and the new ones are coming in at $149 now). Plus lots of other accessories including a fabulous Lalique cuff.....



Can u recal the price of the multi color fendi wristlet? 

I m sol glad u are from atlanta. All ur updates are great.


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> *they got rid of all their clearance!* they said it was too big of section and they got rid of it all!!!




Oh, okay. That store has always been weird though. The very same item on clearance at my store (Bowie) would be almost 20% cheaper. My friend shops out here when she swings by. I don't know why they don't get it. If the sale merchandise isn't moving, then its time to slash prices again. I mean, the economy _is_ bad and many need a deal to compel spending. 

What do they have in that section now? Where there any new runway bags in store?

Thanks for the intel.


----------



## Aluxe

Marshalls in annapolis (by Annapolis mall/Nordstrom/Trader joes) has Paige denim jeans between $25 and $59. Rich & Skinny denim for $25, Adriano Goldschmied jeans for $39 and up. Free people on sale as well

TJ Maxx had lots of expensive jewelry marked down (sorry didn't take my camera & phone camera sucks). Loads of Missoni umbrellas, paige denim shirts.

I got a silk givenchy scarf for a steal but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Came with tags and everything. hmm...


----------



## sammytheMUA

xichic said:


> So here are the latest updates from the Houston Richmond store. They still have the Givenchy, they have the green bowler muse YSL, a few Fendi totes, and the Balenciaga pouchette. Hope they get some good stock tomorrow!


 richmond where?!
im in houston i typically go to the one in river oaks but no good finds there


----------



## jamamcg

Aluxe said:


> Marshalls in annapolis (by Annapolis mall/Nordstrom/Trader joes) has Paige denim jeans between $25 and $59. Rich & Skinny denim for $25, Adriano Goldschmied jeans for $39 and up. Free people on sale as well
> 
> TJ Maxx had lots of expensive jewelry marked down (sorry didn't take my camera & phone camera sucks). Loads of Missoni umbrellas, paige denim shirts.
> 
> *I got a silk givenchy scarf for a steal but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Came with tags and everything.* hmm...



Post a picture


----------



## magdalinka

Found this Soft Joie cardigan for $15 today

http://www.revolveclothing.com/DisplayProduct.jsp?code=SOFT-WO17

Super comfy and perfect for winter.


----------



## jaysydma

TJMaxx in DC had these Gucci pumps in size 6 for 299 but a lighter shade of brown.

cdn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluefly/eqzoom85.ms?img=318796201.pct&outputx=340&outputy=408&level=1&ver=5

They also had a small biege Givenchy Pandora for $699


----------



## gottaluvmybags

TJMaxx Santa Monica


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> Oh, okay. That store has always been weird though. The very same item on clearance at my store (Bowie) would be almost 20% cheaper. My friend shops out here when she swings by. I don't know why they don't get it. If the sale merchandise isn't moving, then its time to slash prices again. I mean, the economy _is_ bad and many need a deal to compel spending.
> 
> What do they have in that section now? Where there any new runway bags in store?
> 
> Thanks for the intel.




it was weird...i went back to get a pair of creme theory pants that i think matched a blazer i got from another tjmaxx...i was very disappointed

they had a fendi belt, those SM bags with the chain and a Chloe bag in a style I did not know


----------



## AEGIS

i picked up some kate spade earrings as a gift...$30...decent price


----------



## amandas

Aluxe said:


> Marshalls in annapolis (by Annapolis mall/Nordstrom/Trader joes) has Paige denim jeans between $25 and $59. Rich & Skinny denim for $25, Adriano Goldschmied jeans for $39 and up. Free people on sale as well
> 
> TJ Maxx had lots of expensive jewelry marked down (sorry didn't take my camera & phone camera sucks). Loads of Missoni umbrellas, paige denim shirts.
> 
> I got a silk givenchy scarf for a steal but I'm not sure if I'll keep it. Came with tags and everything. hmm...



I wanna see the scarf! And then I want you to give it to me


----------



## glamourous1098

Can any Boston TPFers chime in on this?  I'm going to Boston in a few days, which TJ Maxx runway is better, Boston or Cambridge?  Thanks!


----------



## natcolb65

Aluxe said:


> Oh, okay. That store has always been weird though. The very same item on clearance at my store (Bowie) would be almost 20% cheaper. My friend shops out here when she swings by. I don't know why they don't get it. If the sale merchandise isn't moving, then its time to slash prices again. I mean, the economy _is_ bad and many need a deal to compel spending.
> 
> What do they have in that section now? Where there any new runway bags in store?
> 
> Thanks for the intel.


 
I live in Bowie too!! Didn't know we had a TJ Maxx!!! Can you tell me where it is?


----------



## AEGIS

TJMAXX in falls church is in a sad state. But I have noticed TJ's has started selling designer costume jewelry.  I got a pair of Kate Spade earrings for $30 that I will be regifting.

FC had one designer item and I bought it lol.  It was a TB blouse for $79.  I was hoping the clearance from the other stores would have made it there. but alas no


----------



## nova_girl

I went to the Kingstowne (Springfield, VA) store yesterday and they had a very small Runway section (like 3 little round racks). I didn't see any premium designers, and there were no shoes or handbags, just clothes. I'm pretty sure this location used to be a Runway store a few years ago so maybe they're testing it to see if they should bring the Runway section back? Either way, I'm curious if anyone else has noticed little Runway sections popping up in their non-Runway stores.


----------



## AEGIS

I want to write TjMAxx about their dismal Friendship Heights location.  There is a Nordstrom Rack, Loehmann's and now a DSW in that location.  The Filene's Basement is gone.  They could do some good business I think


----------



## Aluxe

jamamcg said:


> Post a picture



Yes mam!

Sorry it took all day for me to do so though.











 Not sure how to "quote" more than one person in a reply, but I hope amandas sees this as she requested a pic, as well.


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> it was weird...i went back to get a pair of creme theory pants that i think matched a blazer i got from another tjmaxx...i was very disappointed
> 
> they had a fendi belt, those SM bags with the chain and a Chloe bag in a style I did not know



It gets sadder and sadder with that store *sigh* I remember when it first opened. I could not whip out my money quickly enough. Actually, the new 'adjustments' are probably very good for my wallet.  It'll probably pick up soon though.


----------



## Aluxe

amandas said:


> I wanna see the scarf! *And then I want you to give it to me*




haha, gosh I missed the bolded part of your comment the first time I read it. My daughter would have your head if I did. She walked in this evening, looked at it, said it was really nice and gave me _the look_. That simply means I am to remember that its hers sometime sooner rather than later. She's only 8 and already feels the need to take inventory of my small closet.

Hope you have a great weekend! Oh, and I did share pics of the scarf btw.


----------



## Aluxe

natcolb65 said:


> I live in Bowie too!! Didn't know we had a TJ Maxx!!! Can you tell me where it is?



Hi natcolb65, sorry for the extremely late reply.

All TJ Maxx locations can be found on the company's website, but TJ Maxx Bowie is where the Giant supermarket is on Route 450/Annapolis Road. I believe that shopping complex is called Free State Mall. There is a Ross, Sakura restaurant Tuesday Morning and other establishments in there. This store carries luxe bags, shoes, great jewelry IMO and as far as discounts go, its the best in a 10 mile radius. 

Do you know that there is also a TJ Maxx in Lanham? About 10 minutes away? Also on Route 450, headed towards the New Carrolton metro stop. There is a Dollar Tree and Verizon Wireless store in the shopping complex. I don't tend to find luxury bags or items here, but I do tend to find great sales on things I never knew I needed 

Let me stop, PM me if you need any more info and happy hunting!


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> It gets sadder and sadder with that store *sigh* I remember when it first opened. I could not whip out my money quickly enough. Actually, the new 'adjustments' are probably very good for my wallet.  It'll probably pick up soon though.





it's very cyclical there....but sometimes there appears to be nothing there and there is a random item.  i miss the old manager. he was my buddy.


----------



## viba424

After drooliing at all the posts about the Countryside IL TJ Maxx, I went out there today. I had pretty high expectations but maybe its because I went later in the day. It was torn up and some people were acting like scavengers but I got some great deals on clothes.

They had a few pretty great mid range bags made in Italy (didnt buy), there were no good shoes and the designer handbags were too expensive. There was a tempting fendi tote, and Ill say the bags were in good shape. 

Ended up with a great black Joie casual jacket, a black Vince cardigan and a really cute knotty wool blazer in sienna brown. Between TJ Maxx and Marshalls, I think TJ had a far more interesting selection, but had more damaged clothes, etc. Marshalls two doors down had better kid stuff, misc and merchandise was more organized and in better shape. Decent selection of boots too.


----------



## timetoshop2012

*Found A Really Cute Decorative Paris Item!

Only $3.99*


----------



## Luvtoshop1969

timetoshop2012 said:
			
		

> Found A Really Cute Decorative Paris Item!
> 
> Only $3.99



Cute!


----------



## natcolb65

Aluxe said:


> Hi natcolb65, sorry for the extremely late reply.
> 
> All TJ Maxx locations can be found on the company's website, but TJ Maxx Bowie is where the Giant supermarket is on Route 450/Annapolis Road. I believe that shopping complex is called Free State Mall. There is a Ross, Sakura restaurant Tuesday Morning and other establishments in there. This store carries luxe bags, shoes, great jewelry IMO and as far as discounts go, its the best in a 10 mile radius.
> 
> Do you know that there is also a TJ Maxx in Lanham? About 10 minutes away? Also on Route 450, headed towards the New Carrolton metro stop. There is a Dollar Tree and Verizon Wireless store in the shopping complex. I don't tend to find luxury bags or items here, but I do tend to find great sales on things I never knew I needed
> 
> Let me stop, PM me if you need any more info and happy hunting!


 
Girl I did not know any of this!!!!! Thank u SO much!!! I will be at TJ Maxx on Sunday.


----------



## niftyness

umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...

Should I return it???


----------



## loveisparis

niftyness said:


> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???



It's an exciting deal! Which tj did you find it at? 1499 is still a lot of money and if you don't love it....probably better off putting the cash towards a Chanel or luggage


----------



## thithi

^ agree with this tote.... it's a lot of money if you're not in love.  use it towards something you've been wanting instead.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

niftyness said:
			
		

> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???



Wwwwooooowwww she is soooo beautiful!  I think it's a great bag and would freak if I found it and take her home but if you don't love it you should wait


----------



## Aluxe

niftyness said:


> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???




Um, I guess I'm in the minority here because I say keep it. The trapeze is sooo coveted! I don't even want one but if I saw it at that price, in that color (gosh, in any color, honestly), I'd knock over little old ladies to get to it 

Let me be sensible and say this instead, if it wasn't on your 'lust list' and you have tried the bag out at home and it doesn't _sing_ to you, then return it. 

And if you do return, please let us know which store so one of us can snag it :shame:

Best of luck with your choice though! Its a beautiful bag that I find stylish, but I understand it may not be for everyone.


----------



## AEGIS

niftyness said:


> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???





I think it's freaking stunning and I cannot wait for the day I find a multi-colored trapeze at a TJMaxx


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> Um, I guess I'm in the minority here because I say keep it. The trapeze is sooo coveted! I don't even want one but if I saw it at that price, in that color (gosh, in any color, honestly), I'd knock over little old ladies to get to it
> 
> Let me be sensible and say this instead, if it wasn't on your 'lust list' and you have tried the bag out at home and it doesn't _sing_ to you, then return it.
> 
> *And if you do return, please let us know which store so one of us can snag it* :shame:
> 
> Best of luck with your choice though! Its a beautiful bag that I find stylish, but I understand it may not be for everyone.



most important


----------



## dheap

niftyness said:


> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???


If I have abundant of money I would keep it but since I don't I would just save up for the one I really. If you have to second guess it, then it's not worth it!


----------



## seton

niftyness said:


> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???



i would return it. I prefer a luggage also.


----------



## Cullinan

I really like it - and you got a great deal!

You'd never find a Chanel for that price...


----------



## nova_girl

Here's a report from the Potomac Yard (VA) Runway store:












The bags in the first picture are a Ferragamo and a Chloe. In the second picture are a Givenchy, Gucci, Gianni Versace and Fendi (I don't remember the brand of the tote). Unfortunately the only price I remember is the Givenchy for $649.


----------



## skos

gina2328 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Michigan.  Where is this store located?  Everytime I go to my local TJ Maxx in the Metro Detroit area there is nothing.  Thanks!




Me too! I must know, I have terrible luck at the michigan stores!!


----------



## Myblackbag

niftyness said:


> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???



That is a lovely bag, but if you're having second thoughts, return it.


----------



## Skye00

viba424 said:
			
		

> After drooliing at all the posts about the Countryside IL TJ Maxx, I went out there today. I had pretty high expectations but maybe its because I went later in the day. It was torn up and some people were acting like scavengers but I got some great deals on clothes.
> 
> They had a few pretty great mid range bags made in Italy (didnt buy), there were no good shoes and the designer handbags were too expensive. There was a tempting fendi tote, and Ill say the bags were in good shape.
> 
> Ended up with a great black Joie casual jacket, a black Vince cardigan and a really cute knotty wool blazer in sienna brown. Between TJ Maxx and Marshalls, I think TJ had a far more interesting selection, but had more damaged clothes, etc. Marshalls two doors down had better kid stuff, misc and merchandise was more organized and in better shape. Decent selection of boots too.



I agree 100% about the Countryside store. No matter what time of day, it always seems crazy busy and there were lots of 'scavengers'. I get that there are more high-end things, but it seems hit or miss, although I love their large purse section. Marshalls is probably nicer because everyone is at TJ Maxx! Lol


----------



## handbaghotspot

Omg this is killing me! There are definitely some amazing finds over there!!


----------



## iluvmybags

niftyness said:


> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???



Wow!  Awesome find!  Very jealous!  What an amazing find!
I probably wouldn't let it go - but then again, I'm a big fan of Celine
If anything, you can use it for a while, and then resell it if you find that it doesn't work for you, and probably get your money back if not make a profit.  It's black and a style that's in high demand!


----------



## anthrosphere

LOVE Marshalls! I scored a lot of Free People clothing and really nice designer jeans (Paige and Joe's) for around $20-$25 or less. My mom and I became addicted to Marshalls and TJ Maxx ever since. I love these stores.


----------



## belvedere_girl

Great scores everyone!


----------



## PoshVintageCH

I am such a fan of getting deals!! Marshalls & TJ Maxx are probably the stores I miss most from the US... None of that here in Switzerland...


----------



## redandshiny

Wow!! I never even knew TJ Maxx had specialty runway stores until today.. this forum has opened pandora's box for me in so many ways. I'm in norther VA and will have to trip to the potomac one..


----------



## nova_girl

PoshVintageCH said:


> I am such a fan of getting deals!! Marshalls & TJ Maxx are probably the stores I miss most from the US... *None of that here in Switzerland*...



Maybe not, but you have the lake and the mountains and that yummy chocolate bread that I don't know the proper name for! I visited my friend in Zurich a couple of years ago and had a great time, you live in a beautiful country


----------



## Tuuli35

Wanted to share my experience with Marshalls. I noticed "weird" clearance going on yesterday. There were pair of shoes I liked with red clearance sticker 69.00 and under the shoe was with white marker written 070, which means that the original price and clearance price were actually the same. So, from curiosity I checked some other pairs as well and they all had the same thing.


----------



## pinkfeet

Nordstrom rack does this as well. The original NR price might be 89 then a few weeks later they put the item in the clearance section with a red tag but its not a lower price its the same. 

I think it's a sales ploy as many people think clearance is good deal or there aren't many of the item left. That's why unless you feel the item is worth the price marked, always shop and get to know the stores mark down process. it's crazy what stores do to get sales but a lot of people don't have time or patience to shop like that and are perfectly willing to buy price as marked. 

I see tourists at NR and Maxx all the time .. When you don't have those stores nearby I'm sure it's  a great deal and most are willing to just pay as marked.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Ok Bloomfield mi update tj MAxx on telegraph.   Many long champs plus an all leather black large one for 499.  Also givenchy pandora one largest one mini 1400 and699 both black. One Stella Mc. Black699. Givenchy sm nightingale purple. Givenchy large orange hobo. Fendi baguette, large tote. Ferragamo wallet. A few chloes.  John hardy blue topaz earrings.  Nice costume jewelry.  I bought Lagos earrings and a house of Harlow necklace.  Oh I saw knee length frye boots, Vera Wang wedges, many cute slippers in.  
Great shopping need more funds.......


----------



## PoshVintageCH

nova_girl said:


> Maybe not, but you have the lake and the mountains and that yummy chocolate bread that I don't know the proper name for! I visited my friend in Zurich a couple of years ago and had a great time, you live in a beautiful country



Hehe, you know how it is - the grass is always greener on the other side


----------



## twboi

Lv-nowwhat said:
			
		

> Ok Bloomfield mi update tj MAxx on telegraph.   Many long champs plus an all leather black large one for 499.  Also givenchy pandora one largest one mini 1400 and699 both black. One Stella Mc. Black699. Givenchy sm nightingale purple. Givenchy large orange hobo. Fendi baguette, large tote. Ferragamo wallet. A few chloes.  John hardy blue topaz earrings.  Nice costume jewelry.  I bought Lagos earrings and a house of Harlow necklace.  Oh I saw knee length frye boots, Vera Wang wedges, many cute slippers in.
> Great shopping need more funds.......



Are you talking about the telegraph in San Francisco?!


----------



## BDgirl

niftyness said:


> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???



Whoa, never thought one could find a trapeze in either store. It is a rare find! Hmmm if you don't really like it you can always return it. Both stores have pretty good return policies. I personally prefer trapeze in more pop colors unless you don;t already have a black structured bag in your collection , which is a MUST..


----------



## mranda

There was a display of Louboutins at Oakbrook TJ Maxx this morning.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

twboi said:


> Are you talking about the telegraph in San Francisco?!



I think its probably Bloomfield MI ..havent seen much designer stuff at the SF TJmaxx on Howard. I have seen Longchamps, Fendi, etc at the Runway store in Moraga though.


----------



## Aluxe

Lv-nowwhat said:


> Ok Bloomfield mi update tj MAxx on telegraph.   Many long champs plus an all leather black large one for 499.  Also givenchy pandora one largest one mini 1400 and699 both black. One Stella Mc. Black699. Givenchy sm nightingale purple. Givenchy large orange hobo. Fendi baguette, large tote. Ferragamo wallet. A few chloes.  John hardy blue topaz earrings.  Nice costume jewelry.  I bought Lagos earrings and a house of Harlow necklace.  Oh I saw knee length frye boots, Vera Wang wedges, many cute slippers in.
> Great shopping need more funds.......



Thanks for the intel!!!


----------



## aga5

mranda said:
			
		

> There was a display of Louboutins at Oakbrook TJ Maxx this morning.



Any idea of style sizes?price?


----------



## CK34

missellecee said:


> Hi there! When do you generally get shipments to your store?? I was told that you get most of the shipments on Tuesday, but I figured I would confirm with the source! Thanks in advance for your help .


 Hello-
Sorry it tooom so long to respond but my store recieves shipment Mon-Friday. We have a recieving crew that works in the morning processing things that arrive. Unfortunatly, we have no control over what comes in.  Also, we push to get things out but sometimes due to the amount of shipment we run out of time pushing it out to the floor. This leads to shipment/ stock being placed out daily. I have worked on Sundays and put things out.  The best thing with TJ is to call or if you are in the area feel free to stop by.


----------



## CK34

I work at the TJ Maxx in Farmington Hills aka "The Hills" There are 3 runway stores in Michigan- Bloomfield Hills, Ann Arbor, and my store.


----------



## CK34

gina2328 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am in Michigan. Where is this store located? Everytime I go to my local TJ Maxx in the Metro Detroit area there is nothing. Thanks!


  I work at the Farmington Hills store in Michigan. We are located on Orchard Lake rd


----------



## mranda

aga5 said:


> Any idea of style sizes?price?



I only looked at one price, it was $595 for a pair of black patent peep toes. There were 3 styles displayed, all black. I noticed a 6.5 and 8.5. There were about 10 boxes.  Sorry, I was just swooping through!


----------



## aga5

mranda said:
			
		

> I only looked at one price, it was $595 for a pair of black patent peep toes. There were 3 styles displayed, all black. I noticed a 6.5 and 8.5. There were about 10 boxes.  Sorry, I was just swooping through!



Thx


----------



## Tuuli35

CK34 said:


> I work at the TJ Maxx in Farmington Hills aka "The Hills" There are 3 runway stores in Michigan- Bloomfield Hills, Ann Arbor, and my store.


Thats the one where I go


----------



## Aluxe

CK34 said:


> Hello-
> Sorry it tooom so long to respond but my store recieves shipment Mon-Friday. We have a recieving crew that works in the morning processing things that arrive. Unfortunatly, we have no control over what comes in.  Also, we push to get things out but sometimes due to the amount of shipment we run out of time pushing it out to the floor. This leads to shipment/ stock being placed out daily. I have worked on Sundays and put things out.  The best thing with TJ is to call or if you are in the area feel free to stop by.



Thanks so much for sharing what you know with all of us. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## sammytheMUA

found some cl very prive patent leather peep toe heels!!!!
i put them on hold theyre a 39 and i typically wear a 39.5 in cl im going to see if i can stretch the leather and they might be a keeper


----------



## iluvmybags

mranda said:
			
		

> There was a display of Louboutins at Oakbrook TJ Maxx this morning.



These are the Louboutins at OakBrook
$545 mostly smaller sizes 
They also had these Giuseppe Zanotti pumps, size 40 $299


----------



## sammytheMUA

iluvmybags said:


> These are the Louboutins at OakBrook
> $545 mostly smaller sizes
> They also had these Giuseppe Zanotti pumps, size 40 $299


did they have any louboutins in a 39.5!?


----------



## pinkfeet

I got super excited when I saw black t strap peep toe and was about to grab my bag and head out but noticed they are wedges. Lol. 

But very pretty !!  Great deal for anyone looking for those ! .


----------



## Aluxe

TJ Maxx Bowie has a Chloe leather and suede tote bag that is now $400 and something. It was originally in the thousands.

There are two racks of 'Runway' clothing at the front of the store. 

Was only in there for about 10 minutes and did not conduct a thorough perusal, sorry.

Marshalls Greenbelt still had a snake-pattern Stella Mccartney Fallabella (sp?), blue medium sized Givenchy panda, yellow Givenchy clutch and black Celine cabas tote. My stalking of the panda and Celine begins next week - manager thinks they'll go on sale soon.

Have a great weekend everyone. I am banned from spending another dime over the next few days.


----------



## aga5

Has anyone figured out how to know which Marshalls are the runway equivalent?


----------



## seton

aga5 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to know which Marshalls are the runway equivalent?




I dont think they have a Runway equivalent.


----------



## amandahlee

aga5 said:
			
		

> Has anyone figured out how to know which Marshalls are the runway equivalent?



I believe tj maxx is the one that has runway stores. 

https://m.facebook.com/note.php?note_id=305259970154


----------



## skos

CK34 said:


> I work at the Farmington Hills store in Michigan. We are located on Orchard Lake rd



AWHH! I go to that store as much as I can (never see much there though, terrible luck) from canada!


----------



## drspock7

I just scored this Tasha scarf from Marshall's




I was literally in Nordstrom yesterday and saw this one for $34....I got it for 14. Current season


----------



## Purplehearts

drspock7 said:
			
		

> I just scored this Tasha scarf from Marshall's
> 
> I was literally in Nordstrom yesterday and saw this one for $34....I got it for 14. Current season



Cute scarf! Congrats.


----------



## jeya13

Found 2 bags I love at TJM yesterday.. a Michael Kors Sloan TH tote and a Fossil Maddox flap crossbody..

Edit- forgot to say they were both on clearance- the MK for $150 and the Fossil for $69


----------



## nova_girl

jeya13 said:


> Found 2 bags I love at TJM yesterday.. a Michael Kors Sloan TH tote and a Fossil Maddox flap crossbody..
> 
> Edit- forgot to say they were both on clearance- the MK for $150 and the Fossil for $69



Great deals! I especially like the Michael Kors


----------



## Aluxe

drspock7 said:


> I just scored this Tasha scarf from Marshall's
> 
> View attachment 1914750
> 
> 
> *I was literally in Nordstrom yesterday and saw this one for $34....I got it for 14. Current season*



Gosh, I love when that happens. Lucky you!


----------



## authenticplease

drspock7 said:
			
		

> I just scored this Tasha scarf from Marshall's
> 
> I was literally in Nordstrom yesterday and saw this one for $34....I got it for 14. Current season



Really nice scarf, great colors!


----------



## queeniegirl

jeya13 said:
			
		

> Found 2 bags I love at TJM yesterday.. a Michael Kors Sloan TH tote and a Fossil Maddox flap crossbody..
> 
> Edit- forgot to say they were both on clearance- the MK for $150 and the Fossil for $69



That MK is a great bag!


----------



## darma2011

drspock7 said:
			
		

> I just scored this Tasha scarf from Marshall's
> 
> I was literally in Nordstrom yesterday and saw this one for $34....I got it for 14. Current season



Love the colors.  I must find it!  :o)


----------



## CK34

Aluxe said:


> Thanks so much for sharing what you know with all of us. Greatly appreciated.


 
Your so very welcome.


----------



## CK34

skos said:


> AWHH! I go to that store as much as I can (never see much there though, terrible luck) from canada!


 It's okay..sometimes all you need is a little/lot of patience. i.e. I am waiting for the return of an OS Muse by YSL. We have had two in the past. One black and one brown. I too had the worst luck on them cause two customers snatched them up before I could do anything BUT I believe I will have my chance. Just gotta be patient and keep and eye out for them.  Feel free to call.


----------



## Mama20

I have to stop going to both Marshall's and TJMaxx...this is getting ridiculous


----------



## AEGIS

jeya13 said:


> Found 2 bags I love at TJM yesterday.. a Michael Kors Sloan TH tote and a Fossil Maddox flap crossbody..
> 
> Edit- forgot to say they were both on clearance- the MK for $150 and the Fossil for $69





drspock7 said:


> I just scored this Tasha scarf from Marshall's
> 
> View attachment 1914750
> 
> 
> I was literally in Nordstrom yesterday and saw this one for $34....I got it for 14. Current season



nice ladies!


----------



## viba424

Mama20 said:


> I have to stop going to both Marshall's and TJMaxx...this is getting ridiculous



Its so true, its been my obsession as of late as well.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Does anyone know if Marshall's gets as awesome handbags as tj maxx?  Wondering if I should start stalking my marshalls lol


----------



## LoveMyMarc

ValentineNicole said:


> Does anyone know if Marshall's gets as awesome handbags as tj maxx?  Wondering if I should start stalking my marshalls lol



I've noticed TJ Maxx usually has better (and more) bags.


----------



## bakeacookie

ValentineNicole said:


> Does anyone know if Marshall's gets as awesome handbags as tj maxx?  Wondering if I should start stalking my marshalls lol



For me, Marshalls had more designer bags (Prada, Fendi, YSL, etc) in store than the TJ Maxx's around me (most likely because I'm not near a Runway store). 

But that's just what I've noticed in my area.


----------



## Mama20

Ok...got a good deal on a fossil bag at Marshall's...I "like" the color, but may just be more excited I got a good price!?  Anyone have buyer's remorse   I can't decide if I should keep it or look for something I love!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Mama20 said:
			
		

> Ok...got a good deal on a fossil bag at Marshall's...I "like" the color, but may just be more excited I got a good price!?  Anyone have buyer's remorse   I can't decide if I should keep it or look for something I love!



Post a picture. That may help, to help you decide...maybe.


----------



## rainrowan

Our Marshall's has mostly Calvin Klein, DKNY, Cynthia Rowley.
The TJ Maxx has mostly Dooney & Bourke, Michael Kors and trendier Italian made brands. (NY)


----------



## Aluxe

Hope everyone's having a great week!

Marshalls in Berwyn Heights/Greenbelt, MD has a yellow Givenchy clutch on sale for $560, Celine Cabas Tote in black on sale for $539, Salvatore Ferragamo purse for about $500, Stella McCartney Fellabella python bag on sale for about $500. 

I hear that TJ Maxx Runway in Washington D.C. has Fendi bags, wallets and a Chloe bag as of the weekend. Sorry no prices (or pics) as my 'spy' sucks


----------



## Aluxe

Was right next to TJ Maxx Bowie so I had to run in. Nothing much to report but I did see the following 2 bags:

A snake-print Longchamp tote for $99






Rebecca Minkoff exotic bag for $149 (me thinks)





I also saw a Kitchen Aid stand mixer for $249, which is a steal as it was a black 5qt Artisan one.





(I know we focus on bags and other fashion items here, but thought I'd share this here as well as the Target thread, where we have KA on the brain).

Yesterday, I forgot to add that I also saw a Libeskind Sophia bag for $169.99 at the Berwyn Heights/Greenbelt Marshalls store. It is ostrich-embossed leather.


----------



## skos

Thanks for the info! I guess I'm about due for a great find 



CK34 said:


> It's okay..sometimes all you need is a little/lot of patience. i.e. I am waiting for the return of an OS Muse by YSL. We have had two in the past. One black and one brown. I too had the worst luck on them cause two customers snatched them up before I could do anything BUT I believe I will have my chance. Just gotta be patient and keep and eye out for them.  Feel free to call.


----------



## jamamcg

I have waited for this day for a long time now Years even, but today it finally happened. I found a pucci scarf oddly not in a gold label store (our version of a runway store) this store seems to get better items that the gold label store it was where  I found Givenchy scarves. Celine audry sunglasses lanvin and Valentino bags


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> I have waited for this day for a long time now Years even, but today it finally happened. I found a pucci scarf oddly not in a gold label store (our version of a runway store) this store seems to get better items that the gold label store it was where  I found Givenchy scarves. Celine audry sunglasses lanvin and Valentino bags



Do you really think you can get away with saying this and not sharing a picture?????


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Do you really think you can get away with saying this and not sharing a picture?????



Hahaha sorry Pao 
Here it is!!!!  It is a giant triangle pashmina esque scarf


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Hahaha sorry Pao
> Here it is!!!!  It is a giant triangle pashmina esque scarf



Wow I love the color! I actually like it better than the pastels! How much was it?


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Wow I love the color! I actually like it better than the pastels! How much was it?



It was £34.99 which is actually quite good as they usually price designer scarves much higher usually starting at £40


----------



## niclo

That is an amazing find, I love the blues! 



jamamcg said:


> Hahaha sorry Pao
> Here it is!!!!  It is a giant triangle pashmina esque scarf


----------



## Aluxe

jamamcg said:


> Hahaha sorry Pao
> Here it is!!!!  It is a giant triangle pashmina esque scarf



Fabulous! Congrats!


----------



## nova_girl

I was at the Potomac Yard store and they didn't really have anything good. I did see this small Chloe with the regular purses (not in the Runway section) and it was $449.


----------



## Purplehearts

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I was at the Potomac Yard store and they didn't really have anything good. I did see this small Chloe with the regular purses (not in the Runway section) and it was $449.



Thanks for the update Nova girl- I may have to get this one. I want the large one in black but this blue one is fine too. Hopefully it will be there tomorrow morning! Too much traffic going there tonight.


----------



## nova_girl

Purplehearts said:


> Thanks for the update Nova girl- I may have to get this one. I want the large one in black but this blue one is fine too. Hopefully it will be there tomorrow morning! Too much traffic going there tonight.



Oh no, I wish I had been able to post while I was still in the area so I could have put it on hold for you. If I recall correctly, it was on the top rack, in the front, in the second aisle of purses once you walk into the store, but of course that could all change since people move things around all the time! Let us know if you get it


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Hahaha sorry Pao
> Here it is!!!!  It is a giant triangle pashmina esque scarf



Gorgeous, Jama!


----------



## Purplehearts

nova_girl said:
			
		

> Oh no, I wish I had been able to post while I was still in the area so I could have put it on hold for you. If I recall correctly, it was on the top rack, in the front, in the second aisle of purses once you walk into the store, but of course that could all change since people move things around all the time! Let us know if you get it



Ok, will do.


----------



## seton

Purplehearts said:


> Thanks for the update Nova girl- I may have to get this one. I want the large one in black but this blue one is fine too. Hopefully it will be there tomorrow morning! Too much traffic going there tonight.



GL, PH! Go gettem!


----------



## missmoimoi

niftyness said:


> umm should i keep it?? I feel like I got overly excited from seeing a celine... but i prefer the luggage tote... and ... chanel...
> 
> Should I return it???


 
I'd die of happiness to find this trapeze at this price but if you don't love it or want it, then don't.  I have made similar mistakes finding gorgeous leather Prada + Bottega Veneta at 40% off but I never wanted the bags in the first place, so there they sit.

If only I could add to my trapeze collection...at THESE prices, omg...so not fair!  It's slim pickin's up here.


----------



## ValentineNicole

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Hahaha sorry Pao
> Here it is!!!!  It is a giant triangle pashmina esque scarf



That is basically amazing!!!!!


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> I was at the Potomac Yard store and they didn't really have anything good. I did see this small Chloe with the regular purses (not in the Runway section) and it was $449.



Hey Nova_Girl, how are things? Have you been to the Leesburg Pike runway location recently? Thinking of heading out there but don't want to burn the gas for nothing....


----------



## kwikspice

Brown ysl muse 1099 Marshall's greenbelt

Black Celine soft tote still 539

Yellow givenchy clutch 5 something 

Blue panda gone  did anyone nab the panda?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Nothing to brag about compared to all the other wonderful finds....

But I found rich and skinny legacy jeans on sale for $39 from $59.99

I tried to see if they were due for another mark down but the lady at the register said she couldn't check.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Black ps1 at Tj Maxx ward in Honolulu, Hawaii 

$1499.99
It has a double long strap? One clips off and one is attached by buckles.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I found a gorgeous Valentino silk scarf today at TJMaxx for $39.


----------



## Aluxe

HermesNewbie said:


> I found a gorgeous Valentino silk scarf today at TJMaxx for $39.



Tell me we are scarf twins - is it a monogram Valentino scarf?

(say yes, say yes, say yes, lol!)


----------



## blessedchildxd

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Nothing to brag about compared to all the other wonderful finds....
> 
> But I found rich and skinny legacy jeans on sale for $39 from $59.99
> 
> I tried to see if they were due for another mark down but the lady at the register said she couldn't check.



Those are really cute!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Aluxe said:


> Tell me we are scarf twins - is it a monogram Valentino scarf?
> 
> (say yes, say yes, say yes, lol!)



Lol! I wish! It is a red roses pattern on a cream background. It is sooooo gorgeous! I will try to post a photo soon, but I haven't yet figured out how to post photos from my phone.


----------



## Aluxe

HermesNewbie said:


> Lol! I wish! It is a red roses pattern on a cream background. It is sooooo gorgeous! I will try to post a photo soon, but I haven't yet figured out how to post photos from my phone.




Ooh that sounds divine! Congrats on a great deal! Please do post pics. I love seeing what everyone else gets


----------



## luv1

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Nothing to brag about compared to all the other wonderful finds....
> 
> But I found rich and skinny legacy jeans on sale for $39 from $59.99
> 
> I tried to see if they were due for another mark down but the lady at the register said she couldn't check.


Luv those Houndstooth ones!!!! Super cute and great deal!!!!


----------



## tannedsilk

HermesNewbie said:


> I found a gorgeous Valentino silk scarf today at TJMaxx for $39.





Aluxe said:


> Tell me we are scarf twins - is it a monogram Valentino scarf?
> 
> (say yes, say yes, say yes, lol!)





HermesNewbie said:


> Lol! I wish! It is a red roses pattern on a cream background. It is sooooo gorgeous! I will try to post a photo soon, but I haven't yet figured out how to post photos from my phone.



I found one too.  Does yours look like this?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221144240667?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## jamamcg

They have so many Valentino scarves at my stores I bought one when they first started coming in (5years ago), but I could of waited I saw one recently which was really nice it was of the Valentino panther, but decided not to get it


----------



## bakeacookie

I've gotten 2 Valentino scarves for 29 and 39$ over the years. Such great finds!


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Hey Nova_Girl, how are things? Have you been to the Leesburg Pike runway location recently? Thinking of heading out there but don't want to burn the gas for nothing....



Things are good, thanks. I was sick for a while but I'm feeling better now. I hope you're well! I haven't been to the Leesburg Pike store since earlier this month (when I went to the opening of the new Last Call Studio, I forget what date that was) but there wasn't anything there worth reporting back on. I hate to waste gas too but I always go to Danielle's Desserts at Tysons when I'm out that way so that makes up for it


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> Things are good, thanks. I was sick for a while but I'm feeling better now. I hope you're well! I haven't been to the Leesburg Pike store since earlier this month (when I went to the opening of the new Last Call Studio, I forget what date that was) but there wasn't anything there worth reporting back on. I hate to waste gas too but I always go to Danielle's Desserts at Tysons when I'm out that way so that makes up for it



Good to know you are feeling better  

You keep talking about this cupcake place, I may have to go there next time I'm in that area.


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Good to know you are feeling better
> 
> You keep talking about this cupcake place, I may have to go there next time I'm in that area.



Haha, yeah I might be a little bit obsessed with them. They're more expensive than other local cupcake places I've been to but they're so delicious. I personally like the vanilla on vanilla and lemon buttercream cupcakes


----------



## viba424

Found this simple camel leather fendi with suede drawstring top twice marked down from $2200 to $650. Flawless condition but maybe kinda plain and I don't need it super bad.

What do you think? Should I get it? Seems like it would break in nicely.


----------



## Shopmore

viba424 said:
			
		

> Found this simple camel leather fendi with suede drawstring top twice marked down from $2200 to $650. Flawless condition but maybe kinda plain and I don't need it super bad.
> 
> What do you think? Should I get it? Seems like it would break in nicely.



I say pass.  You'll find something later that will "wow" you more.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tannedsilk said:


> I found one too.  Does yours look like this?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221144240667?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649



Yes, that's it! It's even more beautiful in person and the silk is super thick and sumptuous.


----------



## tannedsilk

HermesNewbie said:


> Yes, that's it! It's even more beautiful in person and the silk is super thick and sumptuous.



Isn't it, I felt it before I saw it!  I can't wait for it to get chilly


----------



## anthrosphere

.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tannedsilk said:


> Isn't it, I felt it before I saw it!  I can't wait for it to get chilly



How cool that we're scarf twins!


----------



## Aluxe

viba424 said:


> Found this simple camel leather fendi with suede drawstring top twice marked down from $2200 to $650. Flawless condition but maybe kinda plain and I don't need it super bad.
> 
> What do you think? Should I get it? Seems like it would break in nicely.



Hmm, I personally do not like this bag. It is either current or from the previous collection, if I recall correctly but I'm not sure. 

Anyway if the bag did not sing to you, save your money for the next bag that will make you snatch it and say "Mine!"


----------



## authenticplease

I don't remember who was looking for BV($1100-$1300) or Bal($599) but I just posted 3 in the Finds threads for the appropriate brands that are at a local high end consignment shop near me.


----------



## hhendricksen

how do you find TJMaxx Runway stores? There is a TJMaxx near me but I can't imagine its a runway store...


----------



## zeronohiya

What day is generally the best day of the week to catch the shipments of runway handbags & shoes?


----------



## Tuuli35

hhendricksen said:


> how do you find TJMaxx Runway stores? There is a TJMaxx near me but I can't imagine its a runway store...


Go to T.J. Maxx webpage, search for stores nearby an the stores marked with R are runway stores.


----------



## Purplehearts

Was going to do a little shopping today but Sandy interrupted things!! Potomac Yard TJ Maxx is closed!! Went to Marshall's on Richmond Hwy. Couldn't find anything my size. They did have lots of smaller sizes available in tall boots (5 and up) no 9s or 10s though. Cole Hahn, Jessica Simpson, MK boots and Steve Madden.


----------



## nova_girl

Purplehearts said:


> Was going to do a little shopping today but Sandy interrupted things!! Potomac Yard TJ Maxx is closed!! Went to Marshall's on Richmond Hwy. Couldn't find anything my size. They did have lots of smaller sizes available in tall boots (5 and up) no 9s or 10s though. Cole Hahn, Jessica Simpson, MK boots and Steve Madden.



You were in my neck of the woods . I guess the roads aren't too bad then? I was thinking about venturing out to Potomac Mills tomorrow.


----------



## Purplehearts

nova_girl said:
			
		

> You were in my neck of the woods . I guess the roads aren't too bad then? I was thinking about venturing out to Potomac Mills tomorrow.



Sure was Nova Girl!! People are out on the roads- either because their power is out or from mere boredom being stuck indoors for the past two days. The Grocery stores were a little crowded too. I'm thinking about going over to Kingstowne though since I'm not too far away to see what's over there- not feeling the drive to PM though. I wish you luck in finding some deals!!


----------



## Sherry1006

you are so lucky!!!! I have never seen any of those!!


----------



## Msteacher

This will be my first post in the forum.  I was at my TJ Maxx today and found a Powder Celine Cabas bag for about $530 on clearance.  It's in beautiful shape. I'm not very familiar with Celine.... Is this a good deal?


----------



## iluvmybags

Msteacher said:


> This will be my first post in the forum.  I was at my TJ Maxx today and found a Powder Celine Cabas bag for about $530 on clearance.  It's in beautiful shape. I'm not very familiar with Celine.... Is this a good deal?



I'd say it is, but I'm a big fan of Celine bags. Powder is a really pretty color, and the Cabas is such a great bag.  Is it solid (one color), or is it a bi-color (2 tone)?

I believe the Cabas retails for around $1200 nowadays, so you got it for a little more than half price. 

The only way to tell if this is truly a good deal for YOU is if you like the bag and think you will actually carry it and use it.  You shouldn't buy it just because "it's a good deal"


----------



## Jen123

Scored big yesterday at TJ's!


Beyond Vintage $35



Helmut Lang $60



Marc Jacobs $40



Theory $40



Leifsdottir skirt $50, Beyond Vintage top $35



Rebecca Taylor $30


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:
			
		

> Scored big yesterday at TJ's!
> 
> Beyond Vintage $35
> 
> Helmut Lang $60
> 
> Marc Jacobs $40
> 
> Theory $40
> 
> Leifsdottir skirt $50, Beyond Vintage top $35
> 
> Rebecca Taylor $30



I love the skirt and Helmut Lang! Is it second markdown time???

I love your boots!!! What are they???


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:


> I love the skirt and Helmut Lang! Is it second markdown time???
> 
> I love your boots!!! What are they???



Thank you!! The Helmut Lang was originally $595, I about fainted when I saw it marked down to $60!!!! 

Surprisingly everything was red tagged but at what I think are yellow tag prices.

The boots are Frye Melissa button backs in "gray" although they seem like a taupe color to me


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> Scored big yesterday at TJ's!
> 
> 
> Beyond Vintage $35
> View attachment 1934851
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang $60
> View attachment 1934852
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs $40
> View attachment 1934853
> 
> 
> Theory $40
> View attachment 1934854
> 
> 
> Leifsdottir skirt $50, Beyond Vintage top $35
> View attachment 1934855
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor $30
> View attachment 1934856



Clearly you were blessed by the shopping gods....great scores!

I must have that Theory sweater....at that price or less...

Congrats!


----------



## nova_girl

I can't remember who I was talking to in this thread about the small blue Chloe bag, but it's back at the Potomac Yard store. I've put it on hold at the front desk until the end of the day, PM me for the details!


----------



## mranda

Pao9 said:


> I love the skirt and Helmut Lang! *Is it second markdown time???*
> 
> I love your boots!!! What are they???


I'm wondering the same thing!! Has anyone been to countryside/oakbrook runway stores recently? Worth the trip???


----------



## Shopmore

mranda said:
			
		

> I'm wondering the same thing!! Has anyone been to countryside/oakbrook runway stores recently? Worth the trip???



I went to the TJ Maxx in Oakbrook on Saturday and the only things that stick out in my mind are a large tan Chloe Marcie ($1200ish) and a size 35.5 pair of CL wedges.


----------



## Jen123

mranda said:


> I'm wondering the same thing!! Has anyone been to countryside/oakbrook runway stores recently? Worth the trip???



I believe they were second markdowns.... the lady at the register mentioned they had just taken everything down again


----------



## Jen123

Aluxe said:


> Clearly you were blessed by the shopping gods....great scores!
> 
> I must have that Theory sweater....at that price or less...
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you!!! the gods are pleased, very pleased


----------



## SH79

Anyone every have any great finds in the Orlando area? I know we don't have any runway stores. Perhaps I need to stalk my store a little more often.


----------



## mranda

Shopmore said:


> I went to the TJ Maxx in Oakbrook on Saturday and the only things that stick out in my mind are a large tan Chloe Marcie ($1200ish) and a size 35.5 pair of CL wedges.



Thanks for the info!!! I stopped in before reading your post. I saw that Marcie....gorgeous!! You're right though, not much else. Walked out with a pair of Alice + Olivia leggings for $39 orig $240.


----------



## Valeriee

The other day I was shopping ay my local Marshalls with my mother, and I noticed a beautiful silk Versace scarf that was on for $80 (retail price of over $250).  I decided to buy it, but during our long wait for an available cashier, my mother noticed that the scarf is severely snagged.  I was quite disappointed but decided to see how much of a discount they can offer.  The manager only offered a $10 discount, so I passed on it.  With that amount of damage, it wasn't worth that price to me.  I later noticed that they simply put the item back on the rack without adjusting the price for damage or even putting a note that acknowledges the damage. It makes me wonder whether a silk Versace scarf with a 4 inch snag is still a good deal at $70 or $80?


----------



## Milan123

Jen123 said:


> Scored big yesterday at TJ's!
> 
> 
> Beyond Vintage $35
> View attachment 1934851
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang $60
> View attachment 1934852
> 
> 
> Marc Jacobs $40
> View attachment 1934853
> 
> 
> Theory $40
> View attachment 1934854
> 
> 
> Leifsdottir skirt $50, Beyond Vintage top $35
> View attachment 1934855
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor $30
> View attachment 1934856


what a steal! They look great on you,congrats


----------



## jamamcg

Valeriee said:
			
		

> The other day I was shopping ay my local Marshalls with my mother, and I noticed a beautiful silk Versace scarf that was on for $80 (retail price of over $250).  I decided to buy it, but during our long wait for an available cashier, my mother noticed that the scarf is severely snagged.  I was quite disappointed but decided to see how much of a discount they can offer.  The manager only offered a $10 discount, so I passed on it.  With that amount of damage, it wasn't worth that price to me.  I later noticed that they simply put the item back on the rack without adjusting the price for damage or even putting a note that acknowledges the damage. It makes me wonder whether a silk Versace scarf with a 4 inch snag is still a good deal at $70 or $80?



I saw one as well for £50 and it was snagged and miss printed as well I always now assume that items of such high value are there for a reason items usually are damaged even if its very subtle


----------



## Valeriee

jamamcg said:


> I saw one as well for £50 and it was snagged and miss printed as well I always now assume that items of such high value are there for a reason items usually are damaged even if its very subtle


 
Thanks for responding!

The scarf is still on my mind.  I might go back there in a week or two and speak to another manager to see if they can at least bring the price down to $50.  With a scarf, I guess you can always tie in such a way to hide the flaws.


----------



## Jen123

Milan123 said:


> what a steal! They look great on you,congrats



Thank you!!


----------



## bakeacookie

Valeriee said:
			
		

> Thanks for responding!
> 
> The scarf is still on my mind.  I might go back there in a week or two and speak to another manager to see if they can at least bring the price down to $50.  With a scarf, I guess you can always tie in such a way to hide the flaws.



Could try another location to see if they have one in better condition. Yeah it's a pretty good deal, but if it bothers you that it's not perfect, then maybe it's not meant to be. 4 inch snag is pretty big on a scarf. Just have to keep it from getting longer too.


----------



## Mrs.Potter

After seeing everyone's pictures I've come to the conclusion that the tjmaxx around here sucks  lol


----------



## Ginger Tea

Mrs.Potter said:
			
		

> After seeing everyone's pictures I've come to the conclusion that the tjmaxx around here sucks  lol



Lol...totally understand.


----------



## Purplehearts

nova_girl said:
			
		

> I can't remember who I was talking to in this thread about the small blue Chloe bag, but it's back at the Potomac Yard store. I've put it on hold at the front desk until the end of the day, PM me for the details!



Hey nova girl - just seeing your post. That was me eyeing the bag! I went over and tried it out- its just too small. If I had a little girl - it would be perfect to give for a Xmas present. Definitely not big enough for me!  The price is $279 now if anyone else is interested. Went by there earlier today.


----------



## nova_girl

Purplehearts said:
			
		

> Hey nova girl - just seeing your post. That was me eyeing the bag! I went over and tried it out- its just too small. If I had a little girl - it would be perfect to give for a Xmas present. Definitely not big enough for me!  The price is $279 now if anyone else is interested. Went by there earlier today.



I'm glad you got my message and were able to go to the store. I agree, the bag is tiny, but the new price definitely seems more appropriate for the size!


----------



## sylvericon

nova_girl said:


> I'm glad you got my message and were able to go to the store. I agree, the bag is tiny, but the new price definitely seems more appropriate for the size!



DO they ship? I wish!


----------



## nova_girl

sylvericon said:


> DO they ship? I wish!



Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure they don't ship


----------



## jamamcg

Counted 16 gucci bags in TKMaxx today all priced between £249.99 and £399.99 and I saw 6 Missoni scarves big wooly ones that came with boxes for £39.99


----------



## Ginger Tea

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Counted 16 gucci bags in TKMaxx today all priced between £249.99 and £399.99 and I saw 6 Missoni scarves big wooly ones that came with boxes for £39.99



This just will not do. I must relocate. Lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

Dropped by tjmaxx last night and found a Theory skirt for $20! It's super long because I'm short but my solution is to wear it higher up. A little loose but it was such a good deal!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I got this Ecote cardigan from TJ Maxx. They sell this brand at Urban Outfitters. It retailed for $78 and I got it for $14.99!


----------



## Esquared72

Picked these up today. The Badgley Mischka was marked down to $199, the sign was $5.99 and the Cynthia Rowley iPhone case was $12.99.


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:
			
		

> Picked these up today. The Badgley Mischka was marked down to $199, the sign was $5.99 and the Cynthia Rowley iPhone case was $12.99.



Oops...forgot to say where I got them! The Marshalls in Westminster MD.


----------



## nova_girl

eehlers said:


> Picked these up today. The Badgley Mischka was marked down to $199, the sign was $5.99 and the Cynthia Rowley iPhone case was $12.99.



I love the sign! I have a pink shopping bag that says the same thing.


----------



## KariW

Mrs.Potter said:


> After seeing everyone's pictures I've come to the conclusion that the tjmaxx around here sucks  lol


 

OMG I feel the same way about TJ Maxx in my area! LOL! I have been so many times looking for anything remotely interesting, and there is NEVER ANYTHING, NADA, ZIP!!!!! 

And it's not like I live in a crappy town, I live in Torrance and the TJ Maxx is the one that serves Manhattan, Hermosa, Redondo Beach and Torrance!


----------



## astromantic

I just picked up a pair of Cole Haan Nike Air Lainey 75 pumps in patent red from Winners (the CDN sister store)!! So pretty and it was marked down to $74. Macy's still have them but in black patent for about $150. I hope they're as comfy as they're hyped!


----------



## BluePaisley

jamamcg said:


> Counted 16 gucci bags in TKMaxx today all priced between £249.99 and £399.99 and I saw 6 Missoni scarves big wooly ones that came with boxes for £39.99



Hi jamamcg, I'm new to this forum and I live in the UK too. My Tkmaxx sometimes has lovely designer handbags and accessories, but yours seems a lot more exciting! Can I ask which branch you spotted the Gucci bags in?


----------



## FLPPrincess

eehlers said:


> Picked these up today. The Badgley Mischka was marked down to $199, the sign was $5.99 and the Cynthia Rowley iPhone case was $12.99.




Nice haul with the bag!!!


----------



## Kansashalo

eehlers said:


> Picked these up today. The Badgley Mischka was marked down to $199, the sign was $5.99 and the Cynthia Rowley iPhone case was $12.99.



For a brief second, I thought it said that the Badgley Mischka was marked down to $5.99 - I was about to run through this computer screen and grab it! LOL


----------



## Esquared72

Kansashalo said:


> For a brief second, I thought it said that the Badgley Mischka was marked down to $5.99 - I was about to run through this computer screen and grab it! LOL



Ha!  I wish!!!  That would qualify as the deal of the century!


----------



## jamamcg

BluePaisley said:
			
		

> Hi jamamcg, I'm new to this forum and I live in the UK too. My Tkmaxx sometimes has lovely designer handbags and accessories, but yours seems a lot more exciting! Can I ask which branch you spotted the Gucci bags in?



It was in the Glasgow Sauchiehall street store. Oddly they seem to get better items than the main store which has the Gold Label section


----------



## katran26

hi ladies - anyone been to the Boston store lately? anything good?


----------



## Purplehearts

Tyson's TJ Maxx still has those Zanotti blue and black snakeskin boots. $139 look a little worn but still nice. A few pair of rain boots left - Jimmy Choo and Ferragamo. One red Fendi $999 and two RL shoulder bags $899.


----------



## iluvmybags

So I went to TJMaxx today and while they had absolutely nothing new (and I mean NOTHING - they've had the same bags for 3 months now!). I did hit the jackpot!  You may recall a while back that our store had some amazing shoes, including several pair of Lanvin.  Well, I found one of those pair mixed in with the other shoes today and did a double-take when I saw the price sticker - they were $99!!!! 

They were originally $499 (at TJMaxx - not sure what the original retail was), and they weren't on clearance.  To me, it looked like part of the price sticker was torn off (the "$4"), but when she scanned them, they came up $99.99!  No argument here!  They came home with me! 

This is the pic I originally took when I first saw them back in Sept.  No box today (darn!) but these are the shoes!


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> So I went to TJMaxx today and while they had absolutely nothing new (and I mean NOTHING - they've had the same bags for 3 months now!). I did hit the jackpot!  You may recall a while back that our store had some amazing shoes, including several pair of Lanvin.  Well, I found one of those pair mixed in with the other shoes today and did a double-take when I saw the price sticker - they were $99!!!!
> 
> They were originally $499 (at TJMaxx - not sure what the original retail was), and they weren't on clearance.  To me, it looked like part of the price sticker was torn off (the "$4"), but when she scanned them, they came up $99.99!  No argument here!  They came home with me!
> 
> This is the pic I originally took when I first saw them back in Sept.  No box today (darn!) but these are the shoes!



They are gorgeous!!  Someone probably bought it and kept the box and returned the shoes!


----------



## thaidreams

iluvmybags said:


> So I went to TJMaxx today and while they had absolutely nothing new (and I mean NOTHING - they've had the same bags for 3 months now!). I did hit the jackpot!  You may recall a while back that our store had some amazing shoes, including several pair of Lanvin.  Well, I found one of those pair mixed in with the other shoes today and did a double-take when I saw the price sticker - they were $99!!!!
> 
> They were originally $499 (at TJMaxx - not sure what the original retail was), and they weren't on clearance.  To me, it looked like part of the price sticker was torn off (the "$4"), but when she scanned them, they came up $99.99!  No argument here!  They came home with me!
> 
> This is the pic I originally took when I first saw them back in Sept.  No box today (darn!) but these are the shoes!



Wow, $99 GREAT score!!!


----------



## merrydish

iluvmybags said:


> So I went to TJMaxx today and while they had absolutely nothing new (and I mean NOTHING - they've had the same bags for 3 months now!). I did hit the jackpot!  You may recall a while back that our store had some amazing shoes, including several pair of Lanvin.  Well, I found one of those pair mixed in with the other shoes today and did a double-take when I saw the price sticker - they were $99!!!!
> 
> They were originally $499 (at TJMaxx - not sure what the original retail was), and they weren't on clearance.  To me, it looked like part of the price sticker was torn off (the "$4"), but when she scanned them, they came up $99.99!  No argument here!  They came home with me!
> 
> This is the pic I originally took when I first saw them back in Sept.  No box today (darn!) but these are the shoes!



Stunning shoes and a drop dead price! You really scored....congrats!!!


----------



## Purplehearts

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> So I went to TJMaxx today and while they had absolutely nothing new (and I mean NOTHING - they've had the same bags for 3 months now!). I did hit the jackpot!  You may recall a while back that our store had some amazing shoes, including several pair of Lanvin.  Well, I found one of those pair mixed in with the other shoes today and did a double-take when I saw the price sticker - they were $99!!!!
> 
> They were originally $499 (at TJMaxx - not sure what the original retail was), and they weren't on clearance.  To me, it looked like part of the price sticker was torn off (the "$4"), but when she scanned them, they came up $99.99!  No argument here!  They came home with me!
> 
> This is the pic I originally took when I first saw them back in Sept.  No box today (darn!) but these are the shoes!



CUTE!! Great deal too, congrats on your find! Enjoy!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Thanks!  I'm really excited about them!  I actually found the shoes online - Nordstroms carried them & they were on the Runway.  They're from Fall 2011 & they're the "Metal Trim Platform Bootie" and -- get this! -- they were originally $1400!!!!!

http://shopping.aol.com/lanvin-metal-trim-platform-bootie/s267196146

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lanvin-metal-trim-platform-bootie/3205050


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> So I went to TJMaxx today and while they had absolutely nothing new (and I mean NOTHING - they've had the same bags for 3 months now!). I did hit the jackpot!  You may recall a while back that our store had some amazing shoes, including several pair of Lanvin.  Well, I found one of those pair mixed in with the other shoes today and did a double-take when I saw the price sticker - they were $99!!!!
> 
> They were originally $499 (at TJMaxx - not sure what the original retail was), and they weren't on clearance.  To me, it looked like part of the price sticker was torn off (the "$4"), but when she scanned them, they came up $99.99!  No argument here!  They came home with me!
> 
> This is the pic I originally took when I first saw them back in Sept.  No box today (darn!) but these are the shoes!



Omg so lucky!  Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I'm really excited about them!  I actually found the shoes online - Nordstroms carried them & they were on the Runway.  They're from Fall 2011 & they're the "Metal Trim Platform Bootie" and -- get this! -- they were originally $1400!!!!!
> 
> http://shopping.aol.com/lanvin-metal-trim-platform-bootie/s267196146
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lanvin-metal-trim-platform-bootie/3205050



On this picture it looks even more amazing!


----------



## <3 purses

iluvmybags said:


> So I went to TJMaxx today and while they had absolutely nothing new (and I mean NOTHING - they've had the same bags for 3 months now!). I did hit the jackpot!  You may recall a while back that our store had some amazing shoes, including several pair of Lanvin.  Well, I found one of those pair mixed in with the other shoes today and did a double-take when I saw the price sticker - they were $99!!!!
> 
> They were originally $499 (at TJMaxx - not sure what the original retail was), and they weren't on clearance.  To me, it looked like part of the price sticker was torn off (the "$4"), but when she scanned them, they came up $99.99!  No argument here!  They came home with me!
> 
> This is the pic I originally took when I first saw them back in Sept.  No box today (darn!) but these are the shoes!


congrats on the great find, enjoy them


----------



## gordomom

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> So I went to TJMaxx today and while they had absolutely nothing new (and I mean NOTHING - they've had the same bags for 3 months now!). I did hit the jackpot!  You may recall a while back that our store had some amazing shoes, including several pair of Lanvin.  Well, I found one of those pair mixed in with the other shoes today and did a double-take when I saw the price sticker - they were $99!!!!
> 
> They were originally $499 (at TJMaxx - not sure what the original retail was), and they weren't on clearance.  To me, it looked like part of the price sticker was torn off (the "$4"), but when she scanned them, they came up $99.99!  No argument here!  They came home with me!
> 
> This is the pic I originally took when I first saw them back in Sept.  No box today (darn!) but these are the shoes!



Nice find!! Our TJMs never have stuff like that...


----------



## flwrgirl

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks!  I'm really excited about them!  I actually found the shoes online - Nordstroms carried them & they were on the Runway.  They're from Fall 2011 & they're the "Metal Trim Platform Bootie" and -- get this! -- they were originally $1400!!!!!



Congrats! Great find.

I just purchased a pair of DKNY Jeanette OTK boots for $120. They're currently on amazon for $450. The quality of the leather is fantastic.


----------



## AEGIS

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks!  I'm really excited about them!  I actually found the shoes online - Nordstroms carried them & they were on the Runway.  They're from Fall 2011 & they're the "Metal Trim Platform Bootie" and -- get this! -- they were originally $1400!!!!!
> 
> http://shopping.aol.com/lanvin-metal-trim-platform-bootie/s267196146
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lanvin-metal-trim-platform-bootie/3205050
> 
> style.com/slideshows/2011/fashionshows/F2011RTW/LANVIN/RUNWAY/00230fullscreen.jpg






whoa!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great deal!


----------



## AEGIS

flwrgirl said:


> Congrats! Great find.
> 
> I just purchased a pair of DKNY Jeanette OTK boots for $120. They're currently on amazon for $450. The quality of the leather is fantastic.





great deal!!!!


----------



## sprinkies

So happy to have found this tonight!!! Michael Kors tote. Was$199 down from$348 and exactly what I wanted  it's huge and amazing


----------



## Pao9

flwrgirl said:


> Congrats! Great find.
> 
> I just purchased a pair of DKNY Jeanette OTK boots for $120. They're currently on amazon for $450. The quality of the leather is fantastic.



Those look great on you!



sprinkies said:


> View attachment 1949696
> 
> 
> So happy to have found this tonight!!! Michael Kors tote. Was$199 down from$348 and exactly what I wanted  it's huge and amazing



Great find!!!


----------



## flwrgirl

Thank you Pao9


----------



## Babestaaa

The standmixer I saw (which my friend purchased) was on clearance for $175, so I would wait 



Aluxe said:


> Was right next to TJ Maxx Bowie so I had to run in. Nothing much to report but I did see the following 2 bags:
> 
> A snake-print Longchamp tote for $99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff exotic bag for $149 (me thinks)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw a Kitchen Aid stand mixer for $249, which is a steal as it was a black 5qt Artisan one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know we focus on bags and other fashion items here, but thought I'd share this here as well as the Target thread, where we have KA on the brain).
> 
> Yesterday, I forgot to add that I also saw a Libeskind Sophia bag for $169.99 at the Berwyn Heights/Greenbelt Marshalls store. It is ostrich-embossed leather.


----------



## virginiaalamode

My TJ Maxx (in Jacksonville, Fl) never has anything so imagine my surprise when I stumbled upon a Helmut Lang dress (on clearance for $49) and Rag & Bone Knit tank (clearance for $20) tonight. The most high fashion brand I ever see at my TJ's is Vince, and even then, it's rare. I assume these are returns or were sent to the store accidentally. I go about once every two weeks and have never seen either piece before, and they were both on the clearance rack, so they must have put them straight on clearance when they arrived. Also found some amazing DL & Co candles at Marshalls. The local Marshalls had several DL&Co gift sets for $39.99. Check it out, ladies! Would make fab holiday gifts!


----------



## Jen123

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> So I went to TJMaxx today and while they had absolutely nothing new (and I mean NOTHING - they've had the same bags for 3 months now!). I did hit the jackpot!  You may recall a while back that our store had some amazing shoes, including several pair of Lanvin.  Well, I found one of those pair mixed in with the other shoes today and did a double-take when I saw the price sticker - they were $99!!!!
> 
> They were originally $499 (at TJMaxx - not sure what the original retail was), and they weren't on clearance.  To me, it looked like part of the price sticker was torn off (the "$4"), but when she scanned them, they came up $99.99!  No argument here!  They came home with me!
> 
> This is the pic I originally took when I first saw them back in Sept.  No box today (darn!) but these are the shoes!



Wowwww lucky you!!


----------



## KatieHo

Hello all,
I'm new to this forum. I just saw your posts and felt excited about them all so I decided to join .

I was able to get this http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55216 at Marshall last two months for only $29. It's such a deal and I'm so happy.


----------



## RTA

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks!  I'm really excited about them!  I actually found the shoes online - Nordstroms carried them & they were on the Runway.  They're from Fall 2011 & they're the "Metal Trim Platform Bootie" and -- get this! -- they were originally $1400!!!!!
> 
> http://shopping.aol.com/lanvin-metal-trim-platform-bootie/s267196146
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lanvin-metal-trim-platform-bootie/3205050
> 
> style.com/slideshows/2011/fashionshows/F2011RTW/LANVIN/RUNWAY/00230fullscreen.jpg



Amazing score!  Those are gorgeous!


----------



## claudia09

Anything good at the one in Tysons??


----------



## shopshopoholic

claudia09 said:


> Anything good at the one in Tysons??



Nope, was just there tonight before it closed and there was absolutely nothing.


----------



## Aluxe

shopshopoholic said:


> Nope, was just there tonight before it closed and there was absolutely nothing.



Thanks for the update on the Tysons store. I was considering driving out there tomorrow...I'll probably save the gas


----------



## Aluxe

Picked up a pair of Kelsi Dagger Rozelle boots for $20 on sale today. They retail on sale for $109 at 6pm.com right now. A lady saw them in my cart, asked me about them and _ran_ to pick up 2 pairs. We were standing there talking about shoes and watched 2 other girls swing by and snatch a pair for themselves lol! I definitely don't need anymore winter boots, but they are super comfy.

I also grabbed some gourmet snacks that were marked down to $1, they make for great gifts for my mom when I send her packages. I also got a national Geographic Kids Almanac (2013) for my kids for $5.50. They love it! Got some other stuff as well but didn't shop for clothes, so no intel, sorry. 

Also I haven't seen any bags anywhere. Are TJ Maxx and Marshalls going through a drought? Me no likey....


----------



## Milan123

flwrgirl said:


> Congrats! Great find.
> 
> I just purchased a pair of DKNY Jeanette OTK boots for $120. They're currently on amazon for $450. The quality of the leather is fantastic.


great find! congrats


----------



## follybgal

..great finds! my stores here in the Reading,Pa area never have any great finds.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

They had some sunglasses marked down yesterday - I got a pair of Marc by Marc Jacobs sunglasses for $28 and they had several styles.


----------



## authenticplease

There were quite a few KS novelty gloves in the boxes that would have made nice gifts....from $19.99 to $79.99. And a darling pair of JC leather gloves with a fair isle knit arm warmer attached...rtl $98 for $39.99 in box.  They were all preteen size though


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ooh - I'll have to look for those - kelsi dagger is really comfortable! I love her flats!



Aluxe said:


> Picked up a pair of Kelsi Dagger Rozelle boots for $20 on sale today. They retail on sale for $109 at 6pm.com right now. A lady saw them in my cart, asked me about them and _ran_ to pick up 2 pairs. We were standing there talking about shoes and watched 2 other girls swing by and snatch a pair for themselves lol! I definitely don't need anymore winter boots, but they are super comfy.
> 
> I also grabbed some gourmet snacks that were marked down to $1, they make for great gifts for my mom when I send her packages. I also got a national Geographic Kids Almanac (2013) for my kids for $5.50. They love it! Got some other stuff as well but didn't shop for clothes, so no intel, sorry.
> 
> Also I haven't seen any bags anywhere. Are TJ Maxx and Marshalls going through a drought? Me no likey....


----------



## Aluxe

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Ooh - I'll have to look for those - *kelsi dagger is really comfortable!* I love her flats!



I absolutely agree. This is my third pair and I love each piece from the brand. Hope you find a pair at the same or a better price


----------



## sunnyflies

Escada black leather ballet flats size 8 1/2 in TJ Max Riverhead, NY last week $129


----------



## astromantic

I think Winners is starting to mark down stuff which means TJX is probably starting to do aggressive mark downs as we head closer and closer to xmas. I just picked up a vince wool/silk/cashmere sweater for $24! Its unbelievably soft!


----------



## Purplehearts

astromantic said:
			
		

> I think Winners is starting to mark down stuff which means TJX is probably starting to do aggressive mark downs as we head closer and closer to xmas. I just picked up a vince wool/silk/cashmere sweater for $24! Its unbelievably soft!



Congrats on your purchase!! You got a great deal too.


----------



## Tuuli35

I saw Theory fur coat for 599, orig. 1700.


----------



## ladyash

I was thinking of hitting up Marshalls and Winners tomorrow because I need winter sweaters and the thrift stores around here just aren't delivering the goods when it comes to sweaters for me!


----------



## AEGIS

KatieHo said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new to this forum. I just saw your posts and felt excited about them all so I decided to join .
> 
> I was able to get this http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=55216 at Marshall last two months for only $29. It's such a deal and I'm so happy.




wow what an amazing deal!


----------



## grobertson23

Found some Tory Burch T Hinge Sunglasses for $45!! I got a 10% due to some minor scuffs on the sunglasses though.


----------



## BluePaisley

jamamcg said:


> It was in the Glasgow Sauchiehall street store. Oddly they seem to get better items than the main store which has the Gold Label section



Thanks so much! Bit far for me to get to for the Gucci bags :shame:- I'm in London, but I will definitely pay them a visit next time I'm in Glasgow.


----------



## jamamcg

BluePaisley said:
			
		

> Thanks so much! Bit far for me to get to for the Gucci bags :shame:- I'm in London, but I will definitely pay them a visit next time I'm in Glasgow.



I wish I was in London


----------



## Aluxe

TJ Maxx Bowie has a Rebecca Minkoff Jane bag in croc for $199. The black is in the sales section for bags and the brown is behind the counter.

Sorry no spy pic but I snatched a pic from the internet







Croc-embossed bags look much better though.


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside (IL) has the following:

Balenciaga Messenger, grey $699
Gucci (Horsebit Hobo (?)), Black $949
Stella MCartney, pretty blue $699
Chloe Porte Epaule, Beige $1299
Fendi Wool Scarves, lots of colors $129


----------



## nova_girl

Celine cabas tote in terracotta. Good condition but no dustbag.




 I'm at the store now, if anyone wants me to put it on hold send me a pm because I'm at the store now!


----------



## redskynight

I'm so jealous of everyone's finds. I saw a coach bag once at my marshalls and nothing better.


----------



## NashvilleSwank

I was in TJ Maxx and was going nuts! Tons of See By Chloe, Vince, Alice&Olivia,Rebecca Taylor...on CLEARANCE.I almost saved a pair of Pucci trousers that were dragging on the ground and were covered in dust! Broke my heart, but not my size. I actually took a bunch of pics because I resell on ReFashioner and wanted to see if there are potential buyers before scoop these up! If anyone is interested in what I saw, give me a shout. I'm new to the community and don't have PM access yet.

As a side note, about 5 yrs ago I bought a Bulgari scarf and a K Spade bad that were fakes. Anyone know if these retailers still sell counterfeits? While these garments looked like the real deal, I don't want to wreck my rep unknowingly passing off knock offs.


----------



## GJolie

Amazing! I've seen some Michael Kors but nothing like this.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nova_girl said:


> Celine cabas tote in terracotta. Good condition but no dustbag.
> 
> View attachment 1962642
> 
> 
> I'm at the store now, if anyone wants me to put it on hold send me a pm because I'm at the store now!



Those scarves are gorgeous!


----------



## nova_girl

HermesNewbie said:


> Those scarves are gorgeous!



You just reminded me, the Tysons (VA) store also had the Fendi scarves that were posted earlier in this thread. Thank you!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

nova_girl said:


> You just reminded me, the Tysons (VA) store also had the Fendi scarves that were posted earlier in this thread. Thank you!



I hope you get one! I am always happy to help enable my fellow shopping enthusiasts.  I am going to check my store tomorrow.


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> Celine cabas tote in terracotta. Good condition but no dustbag.
> 
> View attachment 1962642
> 
> 
> I'm at the store now, if anyone wants me to put it on hold send me a pm because I'm at the store now!



Ooh, is this the Tysons store? Gosh, I am soo banned but may have to take a trip out to VA if even to ogle. Was that the only luxe bag? Thanks for the intel


----------



## nova_girl

HermesNewbie said:


> I hope you get one! I am always happy to help enable my fellow shopping enthusiasts.  I am going to check my store tomorrow.



There was one that I liked in a pink/gray combo but I have so many scarves that I haven't even used yet so I probably shouldn't get any new ones for a while! I forgot to see if they were cashmere or wool, but the price was $129. I hope your store has them 



Aluxe said:


> Ooh, is this the Tysons store? Gosh, I am soo banned but may have to take a trip out to VA if even to ogle. Was that the only luxe bag? Thanks for the intel



Sorry, yes, this was the Tysons store. They had some Fendi bags and a couple Gucci bags but the Celine was the only one that stood out to me. I would have bought it myself but I like my totes to be able to fit over my shoulder and unfortunately this one didn't. I hope you're able to get it!


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> Sorry, yes, this was the Tysons store. They had some Fendi bags and a couple Gucci bags but the Celine was the only one that stood out to me. I would have bought it myself but I like my totes to be able to fit over my shoulder and unfortunately this one didn't. I hope you're able to get it!



Thanks so much for replying, nova_girl. I actually added a Celine Cabas tote to my collection and love mine! As such, I wouldn't buy a new one, but I love Celine and would go fondle it just for the heck of it, lol!

The cabas tote does have a hard time fitting over my shoulders depending on what jacket I'm wearing. It does fit (a little snugly) when not wearing a jacket though. I do love it though!


----------



## iluvmybags

nova_girl said:


> There was one that I liked in a pink/gray combo but I have so many scarves that I haven't even used yet so I probably shouldn't get any new ones for a while! I forgot to see if they were cashmere or wool, but the price was $129. I hope your store has them
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, yes, this was the Tysons store. They had some Fendi bags and a couple Gucci bags but the Celine was the only one that stood out to me. I would have bought it myself but I like my totes to be able to fit over my shoulder and unfortunately this one didn't. I hope you're able to get it!



Hey Nova! 
The Fendi scarves are 100% wool - I bought two of them! The pink & grey one, and the black & grey one.  I'm a big fan of scarves!

IKWYM re: the Cabas not fitting over the shoulder - I'm the same way! - but I have a Cabas and love it!  It's such a great bag!  If you ever the chance to get one, I highly recommend it!


----------



## peterpanlove

Aluxe said:


> I love Celine and would go fondle it just for the heck of it



I work right across the street in the Ernst & Young building, and after work today I maaaaaaaay have done just that  it's beautiful! The color is just exquisite, urghhhhh why can't I have an extra $800 laying around!

PS does anyone know if the Tyson's store offers the layaway option??


----------



## ilsecita

peterpanlove said:


> I work right across the street in the Ernst & Young building, and after work today I maaaaaaaay have done just that  it's beautiful! The color is just exquisite, urghhhhh why can't I have an extra $800 laying around!
> 
> PS does anyone know if the Tyson's store offers the layaway option??



omg your schnauzer is adorable!


----------



## peterpanlove

ilsecita said:


> omg your schnauzer is adorable!



Aww thanks!! I LOOOVE your puppies 33 how funny, we actually had a grey as well as our black boy but he sadly passed away a few months ago, together they would have been dead ringers for yours!


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Thanks so much for replying, nova_girl. I actually added a Celine Cabas tote to my collection and love mine! As such, I wouldn't buy a new one, but I love Celine and would go fondle it just for the heck of it, lol!
> 
> The cabas tote does have a hard time fitting over my shoulders depending on what jacket I'm wearing. It does fit (a little snugly) when not wearing a jacket though. I do love it though!



Oh, I didn't know you already had a Cabas. Congrats! If it's snug over your shoulder then there's no way it would fit over mine lol.


----------



## twboi

are the Fendi scarves only in the runway stores?


----------



## Jacer

twboi said:


> are the Fendi scarves only in the runway stores?



I've only seen them in one and it was a runway store but not another that wasn't.

I've also seen them at century 21 stores for the same price.


----------



## twboi

Jacer said:


> I've only seen them in one and it was a runway store but not another that wasn't.
> 
> I've also seen them at century 21 stores for the same price.



OMG.. too bad i don't live near any runway stores or century 21. sigh ><"

i wish they had a help me buy this item section on purseforum.. hahaha


----------



## nova_girl

iluvmybags said:


> Hey Nova!
> The Fendi scarves are 100% wool - I bought two of them! The pink & grey one, and the black & grey one.  I'm a big fan of scarves!
> 
> IKWYM re: the Cabas not fitting over the shoulder - I'm the same way! - but I have a Cabas and love it!  It's such a great bag!  If you ever the chance to get one, I highly recommend it!



Hello  I had my eye on the pink and gray one too (it's one of my favorite color combinations) but I should probably wear some of the unworn scarves in my closet first. 

Since you have the Cabas, do you feel that the leather is strong enough to hold a lot of stuff? That (and the fact that it wouldn't fit over my shoulder) was one of my concerns. I don't carry loads of stuff in my bag (just normal stuff like wallet, pouch to hold tissues, etc and my keys) but the leather seemed so thin that I would be scared the straps wouldn't hold up or the bottom would start to sag.


----------



## iluvmybags

nova_girl said:


> Hello  I had my eye on the pink and gray one too (it's one of my favorite color combinations) but I should probably wear some of the unworn scarves in my closet first.
> 
> Since you have the Cabas, do you feel that the leather is strong enough to hold a lot of stuff? That (and the fact that it wouldn't fit over my shoulder) was one of my concerns. I don't carry loads of stuff in my bag (just normal stuff like wallet, pouch to hold tissues, etc and my keys) but the leather seemed so thin that I would be scared the straps wouldn't hold up or the bottom would start to sag.



The Cabas is definitely a workhorse!!
I use mine as a work tote and sometimes that bag is so loaded down.  I've carried several magazines, along with my ipad and/or laptop, a book, umbrella, change of shoes, an accessory pounch, not to mention a crapload of odds-n-ends.  You'd think those tiny straps would snap at any moment, but I've been using mine for 4 days/week, 18 months straight and have had no issue at all!  I can't carry it on my shoulder, but since it's for work (and I drive), carrying it my hand is fine.  I still would like to get a horizontal cabas (which has longer straps), but until then I love my vertical one!!


----------



## Tuuli35

My store had lowered price on many items which were already on clearance rack. I saw Helmut Lang jacket for 12 dollars, Theory jacket for $39 and others. I bought Escada Sport jeans $39, Tory Burch pants $39 and Love Mochino dress also $39.


----------



## ilsecita

peterpanlove said:


> Aww thanks!! I LOOOVE your puppies 33 how funny, we actually had a grey as well as our black boy but he sadly passed away a few months ago, together they would have been dead ringers for yours!



I'm so sorry your pup passed away  I hope you guys are doing well. It's funny that you also had a black and grey one!! Mine are girls hehe


----------



## Purplehearts

Stopped by TJM in Arlington-pentagon Row. Saw a few pairs of Hudson and Paige denim,RM handbags, two Gucci small hobos (cute size for a little girl) one white and other cream fabric. $249 and $299 that same Fendi striped bag is still there. Wasn't impressed by the selection.


----------



## HRHtcs

Just bought a T3 Featherweight hair dryer (the white one) for $60 at Marshalls! I've been wanting the featherweight for so long but I have a problem paying $200 for a hair dryer, lol.


----------



## Jen123

Great buys today!!

Kate Spade gray silk top $40 originally $245
Theory sheer burgundy top $40 originally $275
Alice and Olivia rose cardigan $35 originally $240
LAMB mesh cowl neck top $35 originally $200
Alice and Olivia shorts $20 originally $165
Elizabeth and James button up --- picture taken of back of blouse, love the button detail on the back! $35 originally $225


----------



## AshJs3

I LOVE that Elizabeth and James top! I remember seeing it on some website for full price and loving it. 

One of my stores has some GREAT deals on Vince, James Perse button downs, C&C California, and Splendid right now. It's all marked down to $15-$25. I bought everything that fit during the last markdown though. I hate just leaving it there! I debated buying doubles, but that's kinda crazy.  I wanted to yell out "This is an amazing deal! Someone come buy it!"


----------



## mranda

twboi said:


> OMG.. too bad i don't live near any runway stores or century 21. sigh ><"
> 
> i wish they had a help me buy this item section on purseforum.. hahaha



Theyhad those Fendi scarves on bluefly for a while... Maybe keep checking there.


----------



## Jen123

AshJs3 said:


> I LOVE that Elizabeth and James top! I remember seeing it on some website for full price and loving it.
> 
> One of my stores has some GREAT deals on Vince, James Perse button downs, C&C California, and Splendid right now. It's all marked down to $15-$25. I bought everything that fit during the last markdown though. I hate just leaving it there! I debated buying doubles, but that's kinda crazy.  I wanted to yell out "This is an amazing deal! Someone come buy it!"



I'm the same way when it comes to a good deal, I want to snatch every last bit!!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Does anyone know of any TJ Maxx/Marshall's in the Jacksonville area that carry RM? I have only seen one Benjamins pouch...no bags.


----------



## jhs216

Love that E&J top. I too remember it at full price. It seems like it would be so flattering!


----------



## librabelle

I got a Vince top for $25 down from $49.99 at marshalls.


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:


> Great buys today!!
> 
> Kate Spade gray silk top $40 originally $245
> Theory sheer burgundy top $40 originally $275
> Alice and Olivia rose cardigan $35 originally $240
> LAMB mesh cowl neck top $35 originally $200
> Alice and Olivia shorts $20 originally $165
> Elizabeth and James button up --- picture taken of back of blouse, love the button detail on the back! $35 originally $225
> 
> View attachment 1968166
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968167
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968168
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968169
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968170



Love everything, is it yellow tag sale already??


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:


> Love everything, is it yellow tag sale already??



Thank you! Not yet.. I wonder when that will be..


----------



## Belated Bloomer

I miss shopping at Marshall's. That was one of those stores we visited when we were in LA. Tons of great finds that are worth double, triple or quadruple here!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just saw this at tjmaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii. $1099.99


----------



## aj21

AshJs3 said:


> I LOVE that Elizabeth and James top! I remember seeing it on some website for full price and loving it.
> 
> One of my stores has some GREAT deals on Vince, James Perse button downs, C&C California, and Splendid right now. It's all marked down to $15-$25. I bought everything that fit during the last markdown though. I hate just leaving it there! I debated buying doubles, but that's kinda crazy.  I wanted to yell out "This is an amazing deal! Someone come buy it!"


@jen123 and @ashjs3

Is this marshalls or tj?


----------



## Cpi2012

Really fantastic bags collection. First one is my favorite. Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## AshJs3

aj21 said:


> @jen123 and @ashjs3
> 
> Is this marshalls or tj?



Mine was TJ Maxx


----------



## jessdressed

yakusoku.af said:
			
		

> Just saw this at tjmaxx in Honolulu, Hawaii. $1099.99



Omg! Great find. Did you get it?!


----------



## yakusoku.af

jessdressed said:


> Omg! Great find. Did you get it?!



no, i passed on it
i'm holding out for another celine


----------



## virginiaalamode

LoveMyMarc said:


> Does anyone know of any TJ Maxx/Marshall's in the Jacksonville area that carry RM? I have only seen one Benjamins pouch...no bags.



Hey! I'm in Jax, and I stop by TJ's and Marshalls ALL the time. I saw some Rebecca Minkoff iPad cases recently. Very cute - but no bags unfortunately. Our TJ's will often get in Vince (I actually scored a Helmut Lang dress and Rag & Bone top recently, but I think they had been brought in from another store - the tags were different.)

I will keep you updated if I see any RM!


----------



## Jen123

aj21 said:


> @jen123 and @ashjs3
> 
> Is this marshalls or tj?



Mine was tj maxx!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

virginiaalamode said:


> Hey! I'm in Jax, and I stop by TJ's and Marshalls ALL the time. I saw some Rebecca Minkoff iPad cases recently. Very cute - but no bags unfortunately. Our TJ's will often get in Vince (I actually scored a Helmut Lang dress and Rag & Bone top recently, but I think they had been brought in from another store - the tags were different.)
> 
> I will keep you updated if I see any RM!



Ooh thanks! I never seem to find anything really amazing. I have seen the RM iPhone cases and iPad cases, but that's it.


----------



## jenka135

Um, clearly your TJMaxx is classier than mine! Hahaha. 



iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx Countryside (IL) has the following:
> 
> Balenciaga Messenger, grey $699
> Gucci (Horsebit Hobo (?)), Black $949
> Stella MCartney, pretty blue $699
> Chloe Porte Epaule, Beige $1299
> Fendi Wool Scarves, lots of colors $129


----------



## Aluxe

TJ Maxx on at festival shopping center in Annapolis MD had the Leigh Mackage coat for $399. 
Sorry no pic, but check out this bluefly.com/Mackage-camel-wool-Leigh-knit-trim-belted-coat/p/320440902/detail.fly for image.


----------



## fwo615

how come I'm never able to find deals like this


----------



## lv_luva

Jen123 said:


> Great buys today!!
> 
> Kate Spade gray silk top $40 originally $245
> Theory sheer burgundy top $40 originally $275
> Alice and Olivia rose cardigan $35 originally $240
> LAMB mesh cowl neck top $35 originally $200
> Alice and Olivia shorts $20 originally $165
> Elizabeth and James button up --- picture taken of back of blouse, love the button detail on the back! $35 originally $225
> 
> View attachment 1968166
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968167
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968168
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968169
> 
> 
> View attachment 1968170



Loving your finds!  Your boots are great! Would you mind revealing what brand they are and what they are named?


----------



## Jen123

lv_luva said:


> Loving your finds!  Your boots are great! Would you mind revealing what brand they are and what they are named?



Thank you! They are Melissa button backs by frye


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx Countryside, IL

Just put these out while I was shopping
Fendi Large 2 Jours- black & curry $1599
Givenchy Lg Nightengale black textured $1399
Gucci Sukey, monogrammed black leather $999

They also still have a few Fendi scarves $129

ETA:  oops!  Don't know why my pics posted twice!


----------



## iluvmybags

I didn't go out there (maybe tomorrow!) but I called OakBrook to see if they got anything new, and she said they only had one new bag, which she sent me a pic of

Proenza Schouler PS1 Large Tote in Black, $1300
(It looks Khaki in this pic, but she said its definitely black)


----------



## tuna lala

Just bought a pair of Via Spiga booties for $47!


----------



## mranda

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx Countryside, IL
> 
> Just put these out while I was shopping
> Fendi Large 2 Jours- black & curry $1599
> Givenchy Lg Nightengale black textured $1399
> Gucci Sukey, monogrammed black leather $999
> 
> They also still have a few Fendi scarves $129
> 
> ETA:  oops!  Don't know why my pics posted twice!



Did you happen to check out the clearance runway racks while you were there? I'm wondering if there's a lot of clearance merch to look through before driving out there...thanks!


----------



## purseproblm

Hey Illinois ladies, is the one in Skokie worth heading to?


----------



## iluvmybags

mranda said:


> Did you happen to check out the clearance runway racks while you were there? I'm wondering if there's a lot of clearance merch to look through before driving out there...thanks!



I've glanced at it.  To be honest, I haven't found much as far as clothing is concerned.  I've bought a few MbyMJ pieces, but no real bargains.  I've gotten things cheaper on second markdown at Nordstroms or Bloomies.  But that's my opinion- what may not interest me, may be of interest to you. (I also don't check the clearance racks every time I go - sometimes I just run in to see the bags and leave in <10 minutes!)

I will say this - altho this is the store I found most of my designer shoes (Multiple pairs of YSL, Lanvin, Dior), for most part, their shoe section stinks!


----------



## caramelize126

I never find these like this at my local tj/ marshalls!!
Does anyone have any particular TJ/ marshalls location recommendations in the md/dc/va area?


----------



## nova_girl

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> The Cabas is definitely a workhorse!!
> I use mine as a work tote and sometimes that bag is so loaded down.  I've carried several magazines, along with my ipad and/or laptop, a book, umbrella, change of shoes, an accessory pounch, not to mention a crapload of odds-n-ends.  You'd think those tiny straps would snap at any moment, but I've been using mine for 4 days/week, 18 months straight and have had no issue at all!  I can't carry it on my shoulder, but since it's for work (and I drive), carrying it my hand is fine.  I still would like to get a horizontal cabas (which has longer straps), but until then I love my vertical one!!



Thank you for your review of the Cabas! I don't know what's gotten into me but I have my heart set on a Birkin now so I think I'm going to hold off on buying any new bags or shoes for a while (or until I change my mind about the Birkin). I'll still pop into TJ's though so I'll still post spy pictures


----------



## Aluxe

Marshalls in Greenbelt, MD had Marc jacobs clothing - dresses, shirts and some on sale. Only luxe bag they had was this Gucci one for $399


----------



## mree

What size is it?  Small or Medium. I saw a black patent leather hobo at the Pentagon City Marshall 's today for same price in Virginia.


----------



## AEGIS

now i want a luggage tote....


----------



## Lips

Was seriously underwhelmed by this Valentino clutch at TK Maxx for £999.99... and then I realised that RRP was £8,000.00!! 

A bargain, apparently...

http://www.tkmaxx.com/view-all-acce...-bag/invt/11259687/&bklist=icat,4,shop,1,9085

- Lips


----------



## twboi

anybody living in the uK willing to ship items for them... i want to shop at tkmaxx! hahaha


----------



## nova_girl

TJ Maxx in Tysons still has the Celine cabas for $749, and they have a small Ferragamo Sophia (?) for $899, a Ferragamo hobo on clearance for $299, and a cute gold Gucci hobo for $249. I'm still here so pm if you want me to put something on hold.


----------



## peterpanlove

nova_girl said:


> TJ Maxx in Tysons still has the Celine cabas for $749, and they have a small Ferragamo Sophia (?) for $899, a Ferragamo hobo on clearance for $299, and a cute gold Gucci hobo for $249. I'm still here so pm if you want me to put something on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978455



I saw that weird red wool bag last time I was there, too!! What IS that??


----------



## nova_girl

peterpanlove said:
			
		

> I saw that weird red wool bag last time I was there, too!! What IS that??



 I couldn't tell you because I didn't give that bag a second look lol.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Bought a blue label Ralph Lauren ruffled cashmere cardigan at TJ's in downtown Chicago today for $199 reduced from $499. It's similar to this one but in a beautiful deep crimson color. Perfect for the holidays!

http://www.ralphlauren.com/product/...760782.1760895&view=99&pg=3&parentPage=family


----------



## CK34

I work at the TJ Maxx in Farmington Hills, MI and we recently got some designer bags.  Unfortunatly, TJ/Marshalls cannot carry Prada any longer so we have NO Prade bags and we have yet to recieve and YSL OS Muse bags again. In the past we have had brown and black.  I REALLY need one so if you see or hear about one at TJ please, PLEASE let me know!! Thank you


----------



## AEGIS

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx Countryside, IL
> 
> Just put these out while I was shopping
> Fendi Large 2 Jours- black & curry $1599
> Givenchy Lg Nightengale black textured $1399
> Gucci Sukey, monogrammed black leather $999
> 
> They also still have a few Fendi scarves $129
> 
> ETA:  oops!  Don't know why my pics posted twice!





oh my goodness...the fendi 2jour in black is my dream work bag. TJ does not ship right?


----------



## Pao9

peterpanlove said:
			
		

> I saw that weird red wool bag last time I was there, too!! What IS that??



Might be Uggs, I saw a similar bag in my TJ!


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> *TJ Maxx in Tysons still has the Celine cabas for $749*, and they have a small Ferragamo Sophia (?) for $899, a Ferragamo hobo on clearance for $299, and a cute gold Gucci hobo for $249. I'm still here so pm if you want me to put something on hold.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978455



Praying to the bag gods that a Celine Luggage or Phantom turns up at a neighboring TJs/Marshalls. Momma is broke but could do with a new bag


----------



## Pao9

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Praying to the bag gods that a Celine Luggage or Phantom turns up at a neighboring TJs/Marshalls. Momma is broke but could do with a new bag



Ditto!


----------



## Aluxe

Pao9 said:


> Ditto!



 Hopefully, our prayers will come true.


----------



## tamburger

Jen123 said:
			
		

> Great buys today!!
> 
> Kate Spade gray silk top $40 originally $245
> Theory sheer burgundy top $40 originally $275
> Alice and Olivia rose cardigan $35 originally $240
> LAMB mesh cowl neck top $35 originally $200
> Alice and Olivia shorts $20 originally $165
> Elizabeth and James button up --- picture taken of back of blouse, love the button detail on the back! $35 originally $225



What?! Alice Olivia Cady Shorts for $20?! My local TJ Maxx currently has them in odd color for $69. Did you find those on clearance?


----------



## tamburger

I got these two Free People thermals from TJ Maxx on clearance from $98 to $29


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> Praying to the bag gods that a Celine Luggage or Phantom turns up at a neighboring TJs/Marshalls. Momma is broke but could do with a new bag





sigh me2


----------



## twboi

I am having major luck with the TJ Maxx gods this week!!! I usually NEVER find anything amazing or close to designer at my TJ  but recently, I stumbled across this Maxx I have never been too and luckily for me, that's when all my luck has changed! 

Ps. It's not a runway store but just a home goods/ TJ type of store but has 2 stories and super HUGE!

My first find was the Versace scarf. It's made from wool and has the famous logo at the end of the scarf. 
Original price is probably over $150 but got it for just 100!!!







After finding out TJMaxx has extended holiday hours, I rushed back back the day after I learned about this amazing news and found a Dior scarf!! It's made wool and just has the logo all of the scarf. Original price was $120, I got it for $80!!!







I'm thinking of going back to go buy the Moschino scarf, but it's not as pretty or wool like these two, so still debating.


----------



## Aluxe

twboi said:


> I am having major luck with the TJ Maxx gods this week!!! I usually NEVER find anything amazing or close to designer at my TJ  but recently, I stumbled across this Maxx I have never been too and luckily for me, that's when all my luck has changed!
> 
> Ps. It's not a runway store but just a home goods/ TJ type of store but has 2 stories and super HUGE!
> 
> My first find was the Versace scarf. It's made from wool and has the famous logo at the end of the scarf.
> Original price is probably over $150 but got it for just 100!!!
> 
> View attachment 1980589
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980590
> 
> 
> After finding out TJMaxx has extended holiday hours, I rushed back back the day after I learned about this amazing news and found a Dior scarf!! It's made wool and just has the logo all of the scarf. Original price was $120, I got it for $80!!!
> 
> View attachment 1980594
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980595
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to go buy the Moschino scarf, but it's not as pretty or wool like these two, so still debating.



I  seeing these fab scores! Congrats to you.


----------



## Aluxe

tamburger said:


> I got these two Free People thermals from TJ Maxx on clearance from $98 to $29
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1980361



Another great find for you! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jen123

tamburger said:


> What?! Alice Olivia Cady Shorts for $20?! My local TJ Maxx currently has them in odd color for $69. Did you find those on clearance?



Yes I found them in the clearance section! They had a blue-ish color also for even cheaper


----------



## Jen123

twboi said:


> I am having major luck with the TJ Maxx gods this week!!! I usually NEVER find anything amazing or close to designer at my TJ  but recently, I stumbled across this Maxx I have never been too and luckily for me, that's when all my luck has changed!
> 
> Ps. It's not a runway store but just a home goods/ TJ type of store but has 2 stories and super HUGE!
> 
> My first find was the Versace scarf. It's made from wool and has the famous logo at the end of the scarf.
> Original price is probably over $150 but got it for just 100!!!
> 
> After finding out TJMaxx has extended holiday hours, I rushed back back the day after I learned about this amazing news and found a Dior scarf!! It's made wool and just has the logo all of the scarf. Original price was $120, I got it for $80!!!
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to go buy the Moschino scarf, but it's not as pretty or wool like these two, so still debating.



Both of those are super unique and cute!


----------



## Pao9

twboi said:
			
		

> I am having major luck with the TJ Maxx gods this week!!! I usually NEVER find anything amazing or close to designer at my TJ  but recently, I stumbled across this Maxx I have never been too and luckily for me, that's when all my luck has changed!
> 
> Ps. It's not a runway store but just a home goods/ TJ type of store but has 2 stories and super HUGE!
> 
> My first find was the Versace scarf. It's made from wool and has the famous logo at the end of the scarf.
> Original price is probably over $150 but got it for just 100!!!
> 
> After finding out TJMaxx has extended holiday hours, I rushed back back the day after I learned about this amazing news and found a Dior scarf!! It's made wool and just has the logo all of the scarf. Original price was $120, I got it for $80!!!
> 
> I'm thinking of going back to go buy the Moschino scarf, but it's not as pretty or wool like these two, so still debating.



Wow what a deal!! They were probably way over $400 original price!! Great job!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

Fantastic finds ladies. No finds in my TJ's.


----------



## CoachChris

Nothing worth writing home about in my are either


----------



## iluvmybags

Nothing new at Countryside except for this one Fendi 2Jours - black leather w/b&w calf hair $1799


----------



## Ginger Tea

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Nothing new at Countryside except for this one Fendi 2Jours - black leather w/b&w calf hair $1799



Like that, but not the price.


----------



## iluvmybags

Ginger Tea said:


> Like that, but not the price.



Well, compared to full retail, its a pretty good deal
This version of the 2Jours sells for almost $2800 ($2770 to be exact!) and the style didn't go on sale anywhere this season.  


They also still have the Black & Cury in the larger size for $1599
(Another deal - full price for the large is more than $2400)


----------



## Ginger Tea

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Well, compared to full retail, its a pretty good deal
> This version of the 2Jours sells for almost $2800 ($2770 to be exact!) and the style didn't go on sale anywhere this season.
> 
> They also still have the Black & Cury in the larger size for $1599
> (Another deal - full price for the large is more than $2400)



Hmm, sounds like a steal, but still not liking all those numbers, lol.


----------



## DonnaHawk

I love that bag, wonder if tjmax by my house has one

I have not shopped tjmax or marshals much...after viewing this thread
I am going to start...( I have a tjmax 1 block from my house...Marshalls about 1 mile) 
If I have luck I can stop often to see new items.

Thanks everyone for the tip.


----------



## katran26

Ginger Tea said:


> Like that, but not the price.



Agree, that's a bit much even for TJ Maxx...


----------



## iluvmybags

katran26 said:


> Agree, that's a bit much even for TJ Maxx...



I guess it all depends on the designer.  I personally think this is a great price for this bag, but I also paid full price for my Fendi 2Jours.  It doesn't matter that's its TJMaxx.  Would I like to find it at a lower price?  Of course I would, but I shop at TJMaxx because I find designer items at lower prices - this absolutely falls into  that category.  I paid over $2k for my Celine box (as many other TJMaxx shoppers did), which again, is pretty pricey for the average TJMaxx shopper, but for fans of Celine, that's a steal - the Box retails for almost $4k!

As the prices of designer bags keep going up, we're going to see these higher "discount" prices.  They advertise designer items at lower prices, not designer items "cheap"!  A $1k markdown on a designer bag, IMO, is a pretty darned good deal!


----------



## JNH14

I can't spend that kind of money on one handbag....


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

iluvmybags said:


> I guess it all depends on the designer.  I personally think this is a great price for this bag, but I also paid full price for my Fendi 2Jours.  It doesn't matter that's its TJMaxx.  Would I like to find it at a lower price?  Of course I would, but I shop at TJMaxx because I find designer items at lower prices - this absolutely falls into  that category.  I paid over $2k for my Celine box (as many other TJMaxx shoppers did), which again, is pretty pricey for the average TJMaxx shopper, but for fans of Celine, that's a steal - the Box retails for almost $4k!
> 
> *As the prices of designer bags keep going up, we're going to see these higher "discount" prices.  They advertise designer items at lower prices, not designer items "cheap"!  A $1k markdown on a designer bag, IMO, is a pretty darned good deal!*



Can't agree more! specially that some designer or dept stores are keeping lower inventories these days, and most of the time, the item is sold out before it gets a chance to get marked down. Celine being one of them, their classic style hardly goes on sale.


----------



## pinkfeet

2 k off a 4k bag is a great deal. But still way outta my price range unfortunately. 

I still keep hoping to find refurbs at the rack instead.  200-600 is more doable for me. especially if its a MJ or Chloe.  

But I have noticed higher prices over all at the Maxx: marshals for stuff all over. Shampoo I used to buy there went up 2 bucks. Same price at Ulta and salons. Perfume isn't as good a deal anymore etc.


----------



## follybgal

I don't know how you all find these great deals! I really wanted the RM pouches but I guess I live in the wrong area because here in the Reading Pa area there is never anything but MK bags


----------



## jasdafool

I never found a pair of True Religion jeans for babies. Has anyone ever did?


----------



## pinkfeet

I've been seeing lots of TR at all outlets. Not sure on prices as they are not my style. I think the co is having trouble ? 

I suspect you will find them much more easily next year .. Clearing them out ! Lol


----------



## LoLaChoo

jasdafool said:
			
		

> I never found a pair of True Religion jeans for babies. Has anyone ever did?



I haven't seen them at TJM but I have seen kids at their outlets or even at neiman's last call


----------



## Jen123

pinkfeet said:


> I've been seeing lots of TR at all outlets. Not sure on prices as they are not my style. I think the co is having trouble ?
> 
> I suspect you will find them much more easily next year .. Clearing them out ! Lol



My tjs has been getting a ton of tr! And surprisingly all saints and zara (first I have ever seen those two brands there). I suspect tr is in trouble as people are gearing away from the flashy jeans


----------



## katran26

iluvmybags said:


> I guess it all depends on the designer.  I personally think this is a great price for this bag, but I also paid full price for my Fendi 2Jours.  It doesn't matter that's its TJMaxx.  Would I like to find it at a lower price?  Of course I would, but I shop at TJMaxx because I find designer items at lower prices - this absolutely falls into  that category.  I paid over $2k for my Celine box (as many other TJMaxx shoppers did), which again, is pretty pricey for the average TJMaxx shopper, but for fans of Celine, that's a steal - the Box retails for almost $4k!
> 
> As the prices of designer bags keep going up, we're going to see these higher "discount" prices.  They advertise designer items at lower prices, not designer items "cheap"!  A $1k markdown on a designer bag, IMO, is a pretty darned good deal!



I didn't mean in the sense that bags (in general) are getting pricier, in a way they are, but if it's good quality and a great style, then I don't mind paying the 2K to get one.

My issue here is that TJ Maxx are several seasons old merchandise. And at that price, I would rather head over to NM/Saks/Barneys and pay for something that *just* went on sale and is last season, not from a few years ago.

I also question TJ Maxx quality and other concerns, at my TJ Maxx I've seen a few fake bags (some Missoni's a few years back were so obviously fake it was impossible to deny, bad stitching, a strange interior lining (not Missoni-esque which I know since I own legit Missoni bags).


----------



## katran26

jasdafool said:


> I never found a pair of True Religion jeans for babies. Has anyone ever did?



I think True Religion, as a brand, sends off past season merchandise to their outlets - and not to TJ Maxx. Some brands are more likely to be at TJ Maxx, and some are more likely to be at outlets, or outlet type stores, like Off Saks, etc.

There's a great TR outlet in Wrentham MA where I go for my jeans. But yeah, never saw them at TJ Maxx.


----------



## iluvmybags

katran26 said:


> I didn't mean in the sense that bags (in general) are getting pricier, in a way they are, but if it's good quality and a great style, then I don't mind paying the 2K to get one.
> 
> My issue here is that TJ Maxx are several seasons old merchandise. And at that price, I would rather head over to NM/Saks/Barneys and pay for something that *just* went on sale and is last season, not from a few years ago.
> 
> I also question TJ Maxx quality and other concerns, at my TJ Maxx I've seen a few fake bags (some Missoni's a few years back were so obviously fake it was impossible to deny, bad stitching, a strange interior lining (not Missoni-esque which I know since I own legit Missoni bags).



Actually, the bags I've been seeing at TJMaxx are mostly current season bags.  The Fendi 2Jours I posted are in stores right now at full price.  I bought a Celine last spring that was also a current season bag (in fact, the same color didn't show up at Barney's for about another 1-2 months!). Every once in a while I see a bag from last season, but for the most part, the bags are pretty current.  They also get a lot of black bags, which is a constant color for most designers - right now they have that Black Givenchy Nightengale & Fendi 2Jours, and there was the Black Gucci Sukey last week (that's another plus for TJ's - most of the time, the department stores don't put the black bags on sale, so finding one at 40-50% off is a pretty good deal, IMO

As for fakes, I've heard of them being reported, but I personally have never seen one.  Most of the bags I've seen come with sleepers and care cards and most of their tags.  They're trying to eliminate this risk though, with the inclusion of security tags now that need to stay attached to the bags in order to be returned.


----------



## someonelikeyou

hey iluvmybags, do you know if the oakbrook tj maxx is as good as the countryside one? you seem to be spotting amazing deals at countryside!


----------



## katran26

iluvmybags said:


> Actually, the bags I've been seeing at TJMaxx are mostly current season bags.  The Fendi 2Jours I posted are in stores right now at full price.  I bought a Celine last spring that was also a current season bag (in fact, the same color didn't show up at Barney's for about another 1-2 months!). Every once in a while I see a bag from last season, but for the most part, the bags are pretty current.



Makes sense  although to me it sounds like your TJ's is waaaaay better than mine, because any bags I find happen to be old seasons  and definitely no Fendi, etc. *sigh*


----------



## Aluxe

Went to Marshalls in Greenbelt, MD and saw 2 Stella McCartney Fellabellas for $400 and $299












And a bronze-ish Rebecca Minkoff MAB on sale for $199





There was a lot more Marc Jacobs and MBMJ clothing as well.

I also went to TJ Maxx Bowie and I saw a Ralph Lauren for $1499. It is the bag that a few ladies on this thread wondered about some posts ago






It is humongous (coming from a gal who walks around with a Bal We) and built like a YSL roady with an additional long shoulder strap. It felt very luxurious inside and out.

The Balenciaga yellow clutch is _still_ $560. Sadly it has some color transfer on the back.






The store also had See by Chloe Tux-blazers in black for $299, Alice & Olivia blazers for $149, Tory Burch Blazers for $179, Theory Blazers for $129, $99 (sale) and work pants from Theory, Alice & Olivia.

I picked up some Hello Kitty goodies for a niece (nail polish set - $3, watch - $5) and American Eagle Outfitter pink foldable Wayfarer sunnies - $1). I love being able to make a nice large gift filled with smaller treats! Oh, I also picked up Toblerone (huge block) and a 'bangles bar' ($9).






Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the huge pics. Have a great weekend.


----------



## purpleboots

iluvmybags said:


> Actually, the bags I've been seeing at TJMaxx are mostly current season bags.  The Fendi 2Jours I posted are in stores right now at full price.  I bought a Celine last spring that was also a current season bag (in fact, the same color didn't show up at Barney's for about another 1-2 months!). Every once in a while I see a bag from last season, but for the most part, the bags are pretty current.  They also get a lot of black bags, which is a constant color for most designers - right now they have that Black Givenchy Nightengale & Fendi 2Jours, and there was the Black Gucci Sukey last week (that's another plus for TJ's - most of the time, the department stores don't put the black bags on sale, so finding one at 40-50% off is a pretty good deal, IMO.



Oh my goodness, where did you see a black sukey!

Here's my finds today in TJMaxx in Sudbury, MA
They had a few of these Gucci's, the cloth ones were 250, and leather ones were 299.  They had pink and green.  The red one was 399.  They also had YSL wallets, but I didnt check the price.

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-...AFJ8/TJ6HYKMwlzA/s512/IMG_20121214_173755.jpg
https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...AFJ4/UnI14oYU4ig/s512/IMG_20121214_171321.jpg

ugh, I don't know why the image insert isnt working.


----------



## k5ml3k

iluvmybags said:
			
		

> Actually, the bags I've been seeing at TJMaxx are mostly current season bags.  The Fendi 2Jours I posted are in stores right now at full price.  I bought a Celine last spring that was also a current season bag (in fact, the same color didn't show up at Barney's for about another 1-2 months!). Every once in a while I see a bag from last season, but for the most part, the bags are pretty current.  They also get a lot of black bags, which is a constant color for most designers - right now they have that Black Givenchy Nightengale & Fendi 2Jours, and there was the Black Gucci Sukey last week (that's another plus for TJ's - most of the time, the department stores don't put the black bags on sale, so finding one at 40-50% off is a pretty good deal, IMO
> 
> As for fakes, I've heard of them being reported, but I personally have never seen one.  Most of the bags I've seen come with sleepers and care cards and most of their tags.  They're trying to eliminate this risk though, with the inclusion of security tags now that need to stay attached to the bags in order to be returned.



Was this at oak brook or countryside? I've been trying to find Celine and have yet to find one!


----------



## pinkfeet

Their jeans can be from last season or up to 5-7 years old. I found Paige jeans that were over 5 years old. Sorry I refuse to pay 70 bucks for jeans that old... I can get then half off at Nordstrom 4 months after they come out. ! Lol. 

Skincare I would be Leary about, I was stocking up on Biosilk until I can go to Cosmoprof and one bottle was not sealed. Opened it and it was soapy water. I knew it looked odd as its thicker than water normally. But people empty real product out and return. 

More than they do at dept stores and I know they do that a lot there as well. Just gotta know your stuff and be careful ! 

I've seen really old Rebecca minkoff. Which can be good as her current stuff is crap now in terms of quality. Sometimes I'm looking for older items.


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:


> Actually, the bags I've been seeing at TJMaxx are mostly current season bags.  The Fendi 2Jours I posted are in stores right now at full price.  I bought a Celine last spring that was also a current season bag (in fact, the same color didn't show up at Barney's for about another 1-2 months!). Every once in a while I see a bag from last season, but for the most part, the bags are pretty current.  They also get a lot of black bags, which is a constant color for most designers - right now they have that Black Givenchy Nightengale & Fendi 2Jours, and there was the Black Gucci Sukey last week (that's another plus for TJ's - most of the time, the department stores don't put the black bags on sale, so finding one at 40-50% off is a pretty good deal, IMO
> 
> As for fakes, I've heard of them being reported, but I personally have never seen one.  Most of the bags I've seen come with sleepers and care cards and most of their tags.  They're trying to eliminate this risk though, with the inclusion of security tags now that need to stay attached to the bags in order to be returned.



I agree, I never saw a fake bag, I did see fake clothes, apparently someone is going around to all my TJs and buying Puccis then getting the actual pucci tags and sewing them to cheap clothes!!! Crazy right!!!!! So be careful with clothes. I have purchased True Religions at TJ before!
I love the fact that TJ heavily discounts their handbags so they are really worth it. I purchased a Givenchy Antigona Tote for 196 and I just got a Marcie for my mom for $1199! Oh and a YSL roadie for $450!! Im still waiting to find a Celine there!!!



Aluxe said:


> Went to Marshalls in Greenbelt, MD and saw 2 Stella McCartney Fellabellas for $400 and $299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bronze-ish Rebecca Minkoff MAB on sale for $199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a lot more Marc Jacobs and MBMJ clothing as well.
> 
> I also went to TJ Maxx Bowie and I saw a Ralph Lauren for $1499. It is the bag that a few ladies on this thread wondered about some posts ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is humongous (coming from a gal who walks around with a Bal We) and built like a YSL roady with an additional long shoulder strap. It felt very luxurious inside and out.
> 
> The Balenciaga yellow clutch is _still_ $560. Sadly it has some color transfer on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The store also had See by Chloe Tux-blazers in black for $299, Alice & Olivia blazers for $149, Tory Burch Blazers for $179, Theory Blazers for $129, $99 (sale) and work pants from Theory, Alice & Olivia.
> 
> I picked up some Hello Kitty goodies for a niece (nail polish set - $3, watch - $5) and American Eagle Outfitter pink foldable Wayfarer sunnies - $1). I love being able to make a nice large gift filled with smaller treats! Oh, I also picked up Toblerone (huge block) and a 'bangles bar' ($9).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share and sorry for the huge pics. Have a great weekend.


----------



## maramara09

oh wow! I'm glad then that Marshalls has opened in Canada! Will pay a visit when I can!


----------



## katran26

Pao9 said:


> I agree, I never saw a fake bag, I did see fake clothes, apparently someone is going around to all my TJs and buying Puccis then getting the actual pucci tags and sewing them to cheap clothes!!! Crazy right!!!!! So be careful with clothes. I have purchased True Religions at TJ before!
> I love the fact that TJ heavily discounts their handbags so they are really worth it. I purchased a Givenchy Antigona Tote for 196 and I just got a Marcie for my mom for $1199! Oh and a YSL roadie for $450!! Im still waiting to find a Celine there!!!



The TJ Maxx in Boston had a couple fake bags a few years ago, I ended up getting one and once you get a fake you become very concerned over where you buy bags. Now I will only buy from certain retailers. BUT, that's just my experience. If others are having great experiences, more power to them...

The Pucci thing though - that's inexcusable especially since I buy a decent amount of Pucci. It's a shock that someone would do that, and that TJ Maxx hasn't put some kind of quality control on that. Very scary.


----------



## katran26

pinkfeet said:


> Their jeans can be from last season or up to 5-7 years old. I found Paige jeans that were over 5 years old. Sorry I refuse to pay 70 bucks for jeans that old... I can get then half off at Nordstrom 4 months after they come out. ! Lol.



ITA - 5-7 years old are typically what I've seen...sometimes 10 years old - there are certain items at my tj maxx that have not sold and have been on the clearance rack for years and years...

But based on this thread maybe it's wholly dependent on the store...some people have been getting newer season deals.


----------



## AEGIS

iluvmybags said:


> I guess it all depends on the designer.  I personally think this is a great price for this bag, but I also paid full price for my Fendi 2Jours.  It doesn't matter that's its TJMaxx.  Would I like to find it at a lower price?  Of course I would, but I shop at TJMaxx because I find designer items at lower prices - this absolutely falls into  that category.  I paid over $2k for my Celine box (as many other TJMaxx shoppers did), which again, is pretty pricey for the average TJMaxx shopper, but for fans of Celine, that's a steal - the Box retails for almost $4k!
> 
> As the prices of designer bags keep going up, we're going to see these higher "discount" prices.  They advertise designer items at lower prices, not designer items "cheap"!  A $1k markdown on a designer bag, IMO, is a pretty darned good deal!





i recognize that that is a great price and would LOVE to buy it. i almost bought it at nordies for 2.2k. overstock also has that bag every once in awhile and it disappears within MINUTES at 1.3k. i hope this shows up at a tjmaxx nearby...i would love to purchase it. i wanted it to be my workbag


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I probably wouldn't buy the jeans for $79 but I get lucky with my size (26 petite) and I usually get  them for less than $20.  I got AG jeans for $15 and Joes for $20


----------



## AEGIS

gottaluvmybags said:


> I probably wouldn't buy the jeans for $79 but I get lucky with my size (26 petite) and I usually get  them for less than $20.  I got AG jeans for $15 and Joes for $20





oh yeah if you're tiny you get great prices! i typically buy jeans for my little sister


----------



## iluvmybags

someonelikeyou said:


> hey iluvmybags, do you know if the oakbrook tj maxx is as good as the countryside one? you seem to be spotting amazing deals at countryside!


I think it depends on what you're looking for.  The Countryside store seems to get better bags, although I have seen some nice ones (including Celine) at OakBrook. It could just be that they sell them faster at OakBrook.  With its proximity to the OakBrook mall, they probably draw in a different type of shopper than Countryside, so my guess is better designers probably sell faster at OakBrook.  As far as shoes, I think OakBrook gets a better selection of higher priced designers.  I've never seen a Louboutin at Countryside, but have seen several at OakBrook. Although Countryside seems to get a larger selection of designer shoes at one time while OakBrook is usually one pair here, one pair there.  As far as clothing, they're probably even.  And when it comes to lower priced designer bags (i.e., Rebecca Minkoff), I think Countryside is the better of the two. They're actually not that far away from each other (about 5-6 miles apart, a 15 minute drive), so it possible to visit both stores on the same day



purpleboots said:


> Oh my goodness, where did you see a black sukey!



I posted it back here, on the 5th ~ http://forum.purseblog.com/general-shopping/tjmaxx-and-marshalls-fantastic-finds-724029-136.html#post23447696










k5ml3k said:


> Was this at oak brook or countryside? I've been trying to find Celine and have yet to find one!


Which bag are you referring to?  The Fendi? That was Countryside.
I haven't seen a Celine bag in a while.


----------



## authenticplease

These are all available at TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb....lots of new Gucci!


----------



## Ginger Tea

authenticplease said:
			
		

> These are all available at TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb....lots of new Gucci!



When I lived in Atlanta, there was nothing of the sort. Now that I no longer live there, there is an abundance. Oh well.


----------



## atlcoach

authenticplease said:
			
		

> These are all available at TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb....lots of new Gucci!



Oh my!!  That TJ's is so close to me. I need to get over there pronto!  Thanks for the tip!!


----------



## Mrs.MaeBe

TJ Maxx in La Canada, Ca had a Louboutin bag on clearance for $599. the "sybil"...
TJ Maxx in Glendale, Ca had a few chloe bags, some Louboutin shoes (smaller size) and some Givenchy bags  First time ever that ive seen Louboutins at TJ Maxx


----------



## tanya2424

That Celine bag is gorgeous!! What a fabulous find. Originally retailed for $1000 then went on sale for $300? Very jelly. Congrats!


----------



## ilove2shop247

i found dior scarfs at TJMAXX.  anyone think they are real?  I know TJ is suppose to sell authentic items, however, I didnt find this in the TJMAXX rack section but just in a normal men's scarfs rack.  

thanks


----------



## ilove2shop247

I'm having trouble posting photos.  can anyone help?  thanks!


----------



## jamamcg

ilove2shop247 said:
			
		

> i found dior scarfs at TJMAXX.  anyone think they are real?  I know TJ is suppose to sell authentic items, however, I didnt find this in the TJMAXX rack section but just in a normal men's scarfs rack.
> 
> thanks



Some stores get special items. The three main stores near me. Only one has a runway section, but I usually find much better designer items at the other stores I have found Celine, Givenchy, Dior, YSL, Alexander McQueen, Gucci, Missoni Pucci, Valentino  all at non runway stores. So I would say your safe


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Marshall's today, all sweaters on clearance.  Vince cashmere $65. RL Black Label cashmere $129 reg $640. Too good to pass.


----------



## natalie78

$15 at TJ Maxx! Can't beat a watch at that price! But you can beat this crappy picture.


----------



## ilove2shop247

natalie78 said:


> $15 at TJ Maxx! Can't beat a watch at that price! But you can beat this crappy picture.
> 
> View attachment 1997322


how do you post photos? I've been trying but can't figure it out!! thanks


----------



## AEGIS

ilove2shop247 said:


> how do you post photos? I've been trying but can't figure it out!! thanks





you can add them by attachment [when you click reply scroll down and click manage attachment, a second window will pop up]

or you can go to tinypic.com and you can upload your pics there and it'll give you a url that you can just put into the reply box


----------



## AEGIS

are things being marked down? i hope so i have this tory burch jacket i am interested in


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Yes. Especially winter. Bathing suits already in. But not the "storewide clearance".


----------



## Jen123

AEGIS said:


> are things being marked down? i hope so i have this tory burch jacket i am interested in



I went yesterday and it was first markdowns. A lot of stuff but not amazing prices.


----------



## every1dreams

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Some stores get special items. The three main stores near me. Only one has a runway section, but I usually find much better designer items at the other stores I have found Celine, Givenchy, Dior, YSL, Alexander McQueen, Gucci, Missoni Pucci, Valentino  all at non runway stores. So I would say your safe



I found a Michael Kors bag for $799, but this was on International Dr in Orlando. So usually the areas they deem more affluent will have higher end items. Then again, about 8yrs ago I found an coach bag n thought it was great luck, found out it was fake... They appeared shocked n gave me my money bag even though it had been several months.


----------



## imatraveldiva

authenticplease said:
			
		

> These are all available at TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb....lots of new Gucci!



GASP!! i never see this level of bag at my tjm!


----------



## jamamcg

Today i got a Maison Martin Margiela shirt for £30 on first clearance original price was £300


----------



## IzzeyAnn




----------



## jamamcg

Forgot to say that when i was in TK Maxx i came across the closest i will ever come to finding Chanel in TKMaxx i found a Barrie Cashmere sweater.
In case you didnt know Barrie was bought over by Chanel this year and they have been producing Chanels cashmere pieces for the past 25 years. it was £60


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe, thanks for the shopping tip on Marshalls. Got a great deal on a RalphLauren sweater with big snowflakes around the front & back. Purses were a total bust tho !


----------



## every1dreams

Just found this sweetheart at tjm!!!


----------



## ilove2shop247

dior scarfs at TJMAXX

anyone have any comments about authenticity?  I'm a little nervous since they had a pink one and it was falling apart (tag was coming off) and i would think DIOR would have better quality.  


















thanks! I'll also try the dior forum!


----------



## jleebklyn

amazing...my favorite store


----------



## MoSoupy

I finally went to the Countryside store yesterday! As far as the bags, not really much...a few fendis, a ferragamo...but what I noticed was that even in the non-runway section, the handbags were a lot nicer than a regular TJ Maxx (the regular tj maxx's near me carry at most Michael Kors). In the runway section, I did find a lot of Vince sweaters on clearance sale, too - normally $300+ on clearance for $69-$79 - awesome!


----------



## imatraveldiva

MoSoupy said:
			
		

> I finally went to the Countryside store yesterday! As far as the bags, not really much...a few fendis, a ferragamo...but what I noticed was that even in the non-runway section, the handbags were a lot nicer than a regular TJ Maxx (the regular tj maxx's near me carry at most Michael Kors). In the runway section, I did find a lot of Vince sweaters on clearance sale, too - normally $300+ on clearance for $69-$79 - awesome!



how can i find a runway tjm?


----------



## Ginger Tea

imatraveldiva said:
			
		

> how can i find a runway tjm?



Search online for "runway TJMaxx stores". Hope that helps.


----------



## every1dreams

Ginger Tea said:
			
		

> Search online for "runway TJMaxx stores". Hope that helps.



Closest tjm runway to me is Miami  tho with the premium outlets on I4 and the tjm on international that may as well be RW along w/the off the rack stores I don't feel so cheated


----------



## myown

uh  I was in Miami last week (over the holidays) but was too lazy to check out the TJM. urgh stupid me!


----------



## ladyash

I live around the corner from Marshall's in Toronto and the designer names they have are crazy...Right now they have Gucci boots which I love, but they carry close to a $500 price tag.  I haven't really checked out clothing but I will tomorrow since I am in need of a few nice winter sweaters still and thrifting isn't delivering. Purses aren't the best selection wise. I have found a couple of Coach but they were around $150 and some Michael Kors totes (forget the price). Nothing too high end there and not a lot in the accessories either just some Betsey Johnson watches and Anne Klein stuff. 

Not clothing related but their Christmas clearance is the best I have seen anywhere in Toronto! I got 3 bags of Christmas flavoured coffee in creme brulee, cinnamon hazelnut, and chocolate raspberry for 2.10 a piece regular 6.99. Winners and Homesense have the same bags of coffee from Christmas still sitting in the store at regular price. It's fantastic coffee too so I'm going back to practically clear the shelf tomorrow. My mom and sister both want some bought for them and you can't beat the price. I just wish I had of went earlier for more of the after Christmas goodies because they don't really have a ton of treats left and nothing that I was interested in aside from the coffee.


----------



## MoSoupy

imatraveldiva said:


> how can i find a runway tjm?



Here's a quick link:
https://www1.tjmaxx.com/tjx/runway.asp


----------



## imatraveldiva

MoSoupy said:
			
		

> Here's a quick link:
> https://www1.tjmaxx.com/tjx/runway.asp



thanks so much there are 3 near me!! &#128516;


----------



## MoSoupy

imatraveldiva said:


> thanks so much there are 3 near me!! &#55357;&#56836;



yea!


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Anyone sign up for a tjx card?  I never knew they had benefits but for every in store purchase that accumulates to $200 you get a $10 coupon to spend in tjx.  And the coupons take a while to expire. So far I have gotten about $60. I signed up middle of 2012. For ladies who buy designer bags should really consider the card.  Say if you buy a $1500 bag you'll get $70 to use towards your next shopping trip.


----------



## imatraveldiva

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:
			
		

> Anyone sign up for a tjx card?  I never knew they had benefits but for every in store purchase that accumulates to $200 you get a $10 coupon to spend in tjx.  And the coupons take a while to expire. So far I have gotten about $60. I signed up middle of 2012. For ladies who buy designer bags should really consider the card.  Say if you buy a $1500 bag you'll get $70 to use towards your next shopping trip.



is that a credit card? or just a rewards card?


----------



## AEGIS

imatraveldiva said:


> is that a credit card? or just a rewards card?





i think it's a credit card


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

I scored some Missoni sunglasses for only $22!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Its a GE credit card. I get coupons too often to admit.


----------



## jailnurse93

The bags that I see at my local Marshall's are usually just C. Rowley, B. Makowsky, Nine West and some off brands.  I did find a cute Fossil messenger there and bought it a few months back.  I go mostly to check for boots and belts.  But color me surprised when I went in tonight and found about 10 different MK bags, an Oryany bag, and even a Ralph Lauren bag.  The style and leather of RL bag was soooo nice, I would have bought it except for the fact that it was pink and I absolutely HATE pink.  Weirdly, the shoe department was wiped out like I've never seen before...


----------



## Purplehearts

I haven't found anything to rave about at my local TJMaxx or Marshall's!! The clearance section from the holiday sale has been completely scarce with good finds. Anyone in the DMV find any deals with bags?


----------



## PrincessDarbe

I agree.  Clothes are spread out on the racks but you can see the stores are empty.


----------



## anicha

Found CL piou piou 85 in black patent sz 39.5. $479. Just excited to have a CL sighting at tjmaxx!


----------



## katran26

anicha said:


> Found CL piou piou 85 in black patent sz 39.5. $479. Just excited to have a CL sighting at tjmaxx!



CL? wow!  I saw one at Marshall's a few weeks back - no box or anything, but still, pretty impressive.


----------



## every1dreams

jailnurse93 said:
			
		

> The bags that I see at my local Marshall's are usually just C. Rowley, B. Makowsky, Nine West and some off brands.  I did find a cute Fossil messenger there and bought it a few months back.  I go mostly to check for boots and belts.  But color me surprised when I went in tonight and found about 10 different MK bags, an Oryany bag, and even a Ralph Lauren bag.  The style and leather of RL bag was soooo nice, I would have bought it except for the fact that it was pink and I absolutely HATE pink.  Weirdly, the shoe department was wiped out like I've never seen before...



Lately I've been seeing a lot of high end RL, they used to only carry the lower end pieces. MK always at my local. I found Gucci shades once for $100 n denim uggs for $80. I also saw a Movado yesterday for $200.


----------



## Aluxe

Purplehearts said:


> I haven't found anything to rave about at my local TJMaxx or Marshall's!! The clearance section from the holiday sale has been completely scarce with good finds. *Anyone in the DMV find any deals with bags?*



Not really. I have been to the TJ Maxx in Lanham, Bowie, Columbia and the Marshalls in Greenbelt, Largo in recent days (most are close to Target stores which I have been stalking for some Altuzarra goodies :shame.

All I've seen are small Gucci hobos - one in black patent (Columbia), a green one with the gucci horsebit thingy embossing (poor description, I know) in green (Greenbelt, there was also a Fendi bag that looked either super old or faux to my non-trained eyes). Greenbelt still has 2 Stella McCartney bags. About 2/3 weeks ago, DC TJ Maxx Runway had several wallets - Fendi, Bottega Veneta, Chloe, Givenchy, some small Fendi bags and I think a Chloe bag of some sort.

Maybe with end of year sales at the major department stores now over the leftovers may trickle down to TJ Maxx/Marshalls soon.

VA ladies - any better sightings on your end? (Someone please find me, AEGIS and ooh, her name escapes me now - some Celine Luggages and Phantoms, thank you )


----------



## aggiebaby

This is a Winners find, it's not exactly a "fantastic find" but I wasn't sure where else to put this. 

Today I was looking through the jackets, and I found a jacket that someone obviously messed it. You can see the holes of the other tag, and the badly stitched on S&K tag. This makes me so mad, I guess this is why our Winners will never have the awesome items that you ladies find. 

Also, I wasn't sure if I should've notified the employees or not. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Summerluv444

The TJ credit card is great.  Pick up an application at any cash register or ask for one.  They are either Visa's or Mastercard.  (can be used as any credit card would)  For every TJ purchase, you will receive 5% cash back in the form of credits that come with your monthly statements.  I've had one for many years and have received lots of $$$$ back!  The one drawback is that the banks they use have over the years changed and we've had to cancel the card and reopen with the next bank that sponsors their reward system.


----------



## mpepe32

I have had good luck at winners here in Canada, I've got 2 prada bags a few years ago, a Gucci watch, a fendi selleria watch and over the Christmas holidays this year I got a Michael kors winter coat, a Gucci  bag reduced to $249 similar to the ones recently posted and get this, a valentino seduction watch retail$1550 which I got for $250 plus tax!  I was super excited over the watch!


----------



## aggiebaby

mpepe32 said:
			
		

> I have had good luck at winners here in Canada, I've got 2 prada bags a few years ago, a Gucci watch, a fendi selleria watch and over the Christmas holidays this year I got a Michael kors winter coat, a Gucci  bag reduced to $249 similar to the ones recently posted and get this, a valentino seduction watch retail$1550 which I got for $250 plus tax!  I was super excited over the watch!



Whoaaaa, which province?


----------



## mpepe32

Ontario. I live close to ancaster so I go to that one a lot but when time permits I venture out to mississauga


----------



## LABAG

I got a  black Columbia jacket -sooo comfy for 39.99  @TJ maxx!
I needed a work jacket and one for my business trips to customers(for my job)


----------



## Purplehearts

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Not really. I have been to the TJ Maxx in Lanham, Bowie, Columbia and the Marshalls in Greenbelt, Largo in recent days (most are close to Target stores which I have been stalking for some Altuzarra goodies :shame.
> 
> All I've seen are small Gucci hobos - one in black patent (Columbia), a green one with the gucci horsebit thingy embossing (poor description, I know) in green (Greenbelt, there was also a Fendi bag that looked either super old or faux to my non-trained eyes). Greenbelt still has 2 Stella McCartney bags. About 2/3 weeks ago, DC TJ Maxx Runway had several wallets - Fendi, Bottega Veneta, Chloe, Givenchy, some small Fendi bags and I think a Chloe bag of some sort.
> 
> Maybe with end of year sales at the major department stores now over the leftovers may trickle down to TJ Maxx/Marshalls soon.
> 
> VA ladies - any better sightings on your end? (Someone please find me, AEGIS and ooh, her name escapes me now - some Celine Luggages and Phantoms, thank you )


You saved me a trip today to Bowie/Lanham!!
I might go to Tyson's tomorrow while the games are on. No word from Novagrl???.....
I've seen those small Gucci hobos too - the same ones that DSW sell online.  I did stop by the DC store during my lunch hour yesterday and nothing changed there either, same items. It's time to mark those wallets down now then maybe I will consider the Fendi or Chloe.


----------



## nova_girl

Purplehearts said:
			
		

> You saved me a trip today to Bowie/Lanham!!
> I might go to Tyson's tomorrow while the games are on. No word from Novagrl???.....
> I've seen those small Gucci hobos too - the same ones that DSW sell online.  I did stop by the DC store during my lunch hour yesterday and nothing changed there either, same items. It's time to mark those wallets down now then maybe I will consider the Fendi or Chloe.



I think the last time I was there was the day after Christmas, and I don't recall anything special there. If you do go tomorrow, let us know if there's anything good!


----------



## sneezz

aggiebaby said:


> This is a Winners find, it's not exactly a "fantastic find" but I wasn't sure where else to put this.
> 
> Today I was looking through the jackets, and I found a jacket that someone obviously messed it. You can see the holes of the other tag, and the badly stitched on S&K tag. This makes me so mad, I guess this is why our Winners will never have the awesome items that you ladies find.
> 
> Also, I wasn't sure if I should've notified the employees or not. What do you ladies think?



That is in no way, no h3ll a S&K coat. Just look at it! Someone pulled a switch-eroo with a no named coat. This upsets me.  You should have brought it to CS attention but anyone who knows S&K would not touch that thing with a 10Ft pole.


----------



## pinkfeet

aggiebaby said:
			
		

> This is a Winners find, it's not exactly a "fantastic find" but I wasn't sure where else to put this.
> 
> Today I was looking through the jackets, and I found a jacket that someone obviously messed it. You can see the holes of the other tag, and the badly stitched on S&K tag. This makes me so mad, I guess this is why our Winners will never have the awesome items that you ladies find.
> 
> Also, I wasn't sure if I should've notified the employees or not. What do you ladies think?



This is why you really have to know your stuff when you shop these stores. If I'm not sure on a designer or style I pass. 

It might not be a switchy but who / where they bought it from as well. Sometimes even the Rack has questionable items because they truck stuff in that's not sold in their regular stores. 

Sigh. It sucks.


----------



## BagBragger

TJ Maxx Oak Brook, IL has these size 38.5.  They are $600. They have signs of being trying on but the color is still fab!


----------



## Shopmore

BagBragger said:


> TJ Maxx Oak Brook, IL has these size 38.5.  They are $600. They have signs of being trying on but the color is still fab!


Did you notice any new/good bags?


----------



## BagBragger

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Did you notice any new/good bags?



Absolutely not. There were two Fendi bags. One a tote and a few others that didnt draw my interest so I didn't look, but none were on sale/clearance!  Sorry...


----------



## Shopmore

BagBragger said:


> Absolutely not. There were two Fendi bags. One a tote and a few others that didnt draw my interest so I didn't look, but none were on sale/clearance!  Sorry...



No worries!  I might see take a visit this week to see if anything new comes in.


----------



## AEGIS

http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/fendi-l...extualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=0


this is at a TJMaxx/Homegoods in MA...I THINK it is in Saugus for $799


----------



## Aluxe

Purplehearts said:


> You saved me a trip today to Bowie/Lanham!!
> I might go to Tyson's tomorrow while the games are on. No word from Novagrl???.....
> I've seen those small Gucci hobos too - the same ones that DSW sell online.  I did stop by the DC store during my lunch hour yesterday and nothing changed there either, same items. It's time to mark those wallets down now then maybe I will consider the Fendi or Chloe.



Thanks for the info on DC. That store always avoids marking down luxe pieces...


----------



## Jen123

Aluxe said:


> Not really. I have been to the TJ Maxx in Lanham, Bowie, Columbia and the Marshalls in Greenbelt, Largo in recent days (most are close to Target stores which I have been stalking for some Altuzarra goodies :shame.
> 
> VA ladies - any better sightings on your end? (Someone please find me, AEGIS and ooh, her name escapes me now - some Celine Luggages and Phantoms, thank you )



Went to Virginia Beach runway yesterday and there was NOTHING. In fact, the pieces I had posted a few weeks ago, that I bought at $30-$40, were all marked back up to $60-$100!!! Not the first time I have bought something then seen the price much higher a few weeks later. It makes me mad


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> Went to Virginia Beach runway yesterday and there was NOTHING. In fact, the pieces I had posted a few weeks ago, that I bought at $30-$40, were all marked back up to $60-$100!!! *Not the first time I have bought something then seen the price much higher a few weeks later. It makes me mad*



Wow, really?

Thanks for the intel though


----------



## Jen123

Aluxe said:


> Wow, really?
> 
> Thanks for the intel though



The strange part is, is that I took a close look at the stickers, and it doesn't seem like they put a sticker over top. It looks like an entirely new tag on the item. 

One of my best stories about this is when I bought an Alice and Olivia dress in 2010 on sale for $40 at TJ Maxx. I saw this SAME dress a year later at the same TJ Maxx on sale for $140!


----------



## AEGIS

Jen123 said:


> The strange part is, is that I took a close look at the stickers, and it doesn't seem like they put a sticker over top. It looks like an entirely new tag on the item.
> 
> One of my best stories about this is when I bought an Alice and Olivia dress in 2010 on sale for $40 at TJ Maxx. I saw this SAME dress a year later at the same TJ Maxx on sale for $140!





lol that's happened to me too


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Stores mark down based on the month received (number in the box on the tag). I was told that's the reason why two identical items may have different prices.


----------



## jamamcg

Jen123 said:
			
		

> The strange part is, is that I took a close look at the stickers, and it doesn't seem like they put a sticker over top. It looks like an entirely new tag on the item.
> 
> One of my best stories about this is when I bought an Alice and Olivia dress in 2010 on sale for $40 at TJ Maxx. I saw this SAME dress a year later at the same TJ Maxx on sale for $140!



Same happened to me. I bought a Pucci clutch for my mum for £20 that was full price and a few months later they were asking £200+ for the same one


----------



## AshJs3

Just got 2 James Perse button down shirts for $15.00 each! I also got a really cute dress. They had just put a whole big rack of new spring dresses out. Very cute!


----------



## authenticplease

I don't normally find much at the Marshall's near me but they just started their yellow tag markdowns!  I bought quite a few of the decorative cupcake papers with matching decorative toothpicks for the top at $1 a box(perfect for the cupcakes i am always making to send to school with my kids for parties), cocktail napkins for 50&euro; and 70&euro;, American Girl craft kits for $1 each....and two pair of Timberland boots for DH for $20&$23 each


----------



## aggiebaby

sneezz said:


> That is in no way, no h3ll a S&K coat. Just look at it! Someone pulled a switch-eroo with a no named coat. This upsets me.  You should have brought it to CS attention but anyone who knows S&K would not touch that thing with a 10Ft pole.



Exactly, why would people do that. It's just ruining things for other people. But if I do go back to that store and I see the jacket, I'm definitely going to inform an employee. I hope they actually do something about it and not just put it back onto the racks.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

authenticplease said:
			
		

> I don't normally find much at the Marshall's near me but they just started their yellow tag markdowns!  I bought quite a few of the decorative cupcake papers with matching decorative toothpicks for the top at $1 a box(perfect for the cupcakes i am always making to send to school with my kids for parties), cocktail napkins for 50&euro; and 70&euro;, American Girl craft kits for $1 each....and two pair of Timberland boots for DH for $20&$23 each



I've seen those cupcake wrappers...really cute. I don't bake much but for $1 may pick up a couple


----------



## Luv n bags

I got a pair of these for $20! 
http://www.6pm.com/michael-michael-kors-palm-beach-espadrille-gold?zfcTest=mat:1


----------



## mranda

They were doing yellow ticket markdowns today in my TJ Maxx (non-runway). I picked up a vince sweater for $39 (orig $265), a vince sweater coat for $44 (orig $385)!! Yay!


----------



## authenticplease

Yay!  I love yellow sticker markdown time!

I swung by the Marshall's near my office during lunch....


Bought DH another pair of Timberland for $20 and quite a bit more cupcake item(DD and I love to bake!). All of the cupcake items were .70 to $1. Along with the cupcake supplies i bought Sunday, this will replenish my 'party stash' drawer.


----------



## babycinnamon

authenticplease said:
			
		

> Yay!  I love yellow sticker markdown time!
> 
> I swung by the Marshall's near my office during lunch....
> 
> Bought DH another pair of Timberland for $20 and quite a bit more cupcake item(DD and I love to bake!). All of the cupcake items were .70 to $1. Along with the cupcake supplies i bought Sunday, this will replenish my 'party stash' drawer.



the cupcake skirts are so cute! great deals, authenticplease!


----------



## scgirl212

Lots of yellow stickers at my TJM's in OC! 

I score these Giuseppe Zanotti heels for 69.00. They were 199$ originally!  Now I just have to find a place to wear them!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

BagBragger said:


> TJ Maxx Oak Brook, IL has these size 38.5.  They are $600. They have signs of being trying on but the color is still fab!



I was just there today and saw a pr that was a sz 7 for the same price, same color and even the bottom look like wht you described!


----------



## Tarhls

scgirl212 said:
			
		

> Lots of yellow stickers at my TJM's in OC!
> 
> I score these Giuseppe Zanotti heels for 69.00. They were 199$ originally!  Now I just have to find a place to wear them!



Great find and they are beautiful Zanottis


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

scgirl212 said:


> Lots of yellow stickers at my TJM's in OC!
> 
> I score these Giuseppe Zanotti heels for 69.00. They were 199$ originally!  Now I just have to find a place to wear them!



Girl they were $400 Originally!!!   congrats!


----------



## BagBragger

ShoeConnoisseur said:
			
		

> I was just there today and saw a pr that was a sz 7 for the same price, same color and even the bottom look like wht you described!



I'm sure...the price is the issue.  They are a pretty color though!


----------



## Aluxe

Went to Marshall's in greenbelt, md and go a few things including a new cuisinart baking tray ($5), a yellow chopping board ($3), a pitcher for orange juice ($2), and Vera wang lavender Lillian flats in grey snake for $38.


----------



## sourapril

Haven't been to my local Tjmaxx for a while and thought I should check it out since it's after new year. Check out what I found!!!!

Celine cashmere & silk short sleeve sweater originally retail over 450 pounds or $720 and I got it for $44!!!!!

I don't want to take it off. I can't even tell if I am wearing anything. It's that soft!


----------



## sourapril

Also got this Lavender Organic Body Lotion by L'OCCITANE for $5.99, originally $25 (you can still get the same one from L'OCCITANE website.
http://usa.loccitane.com/lavender-organic-certified--body-lotion,82,1,29466,261696.htm


----------



## authenticplease

sourapril said:
			
		

> Haven't been to my local Tjmaxx for a while and thought I should check it out since it's after new year. Check out what I found!!!!
> 
> Celine cashmere & silk short sleeve sweater originally retail over 450 pounds or $720 and I got it for $44!!!!!
> 
> I don't want to take it off. I can't even tell if I am wearing anything. It's that soft!



Gorgeous!  What a great find!  Celine in general is  to me but cashmere and silk


----------



## authenticplease

Aluxe said:
			
		

> Went to Marshall's in greenbelt, md and go a few things including a new cuisinart baking tray ($5), a yellow chopping board ($3), a pitcher for orange juice ($2), and Vera wang lavender Lillian flats in grey snake for $38.



I am enjoying the housewares clearance! Such wonderful prices on the baking tray & chopping board Looking for the cake pop tins to be marked down...DD just loves them when we make a Starbucks run. They seem like something fun to decorate for each season with endless possibilities.


----------



## sourapril

LizzielovesCL said:


> Great finds Iluvmybags!! I didn't even know that TJMaxx/Marshalls sold these designer handbags. I usually just go to these stores for home good items. I will keep my eyes peeled in Miami for them...



They sell them only in runway stores, not regular tjmaxx stores. the runway stores location are on their website.


----------



## iluvmybags

sourapril said:


> They sell them only in runway stores, not regular tjmaxx stores. the runway stores location are on their website.



No, this isn't true.
If you go through this whole thread, you'll see a lot of people found designer bags & shoes at non-Runway stores, as well as Marshall's!  While its true these kinds of things show up at Runway stores more often than non-runway stores, if you have a regular TJMaxx or even Marshall's near by, it certainly wouldn't hurt to check in, especially around the same time other stores gets designer shipments.


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> Did you notice any new/good bags?



They had a Black PS1 with silver hardware (medium size) when I was there Sun nite. It was $999.  I came *this* close to grabbing it myself, but I noticed the silver nameplate that should be attached to the luggage tag was missing. They also had a Small PS1 Pouch (cross body bag) in Chestnut for $899.  

That was it though.
I wish I had seen those Louboutins while I was there - they had a pair of Giuseppe Zanotti python embossed pumps for $69, but when I looked at them more closely, they were badly marked up & scuffed.  While $69 was a great price, their condition was horrible


----------



## Jen123

My great find yesterday!


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2015943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015944
> 
> 
> My great find yesterday!


Great score!!! Anything Celine for that price is a steal! Congrats!


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2015943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015944
> 
> 
> My great find yesterday!



Wow! Lovely!

My TJ Maxx has quite a bit of Alice & Olivia clothing marked down. Wish I needed more clothes :giggles:


----------



## Aluxe

authenticplease said:


> I am enjoying the housewares clearance! Such wonderful prices on the baking tray & chopping board Looking for the cake pop tins to be marked down...DD just loves them when we make a Starbucks run. They seem like something fun to decorate for each season with endless possibilities.



Gosh, the clearance in housewares is out of control! At least at the Marshalls in Greenbelt. I honestly think they have the best housewares section of the many TJ Maxx and Marshalls around me. Oh, hold on, the Largo store isn't slacking though.

Like you, I have a daughter who loves to bake. One of my sons enjoys baking with us as well, while their brother patrols the area taking dough at every opportunity. I'll definitely go back to look for other items next week. At these prices, it'll be worth it!

Happy shopping at a significant discount to ya!


----------



## ValentineNicole

sourapril said:
			
		

> Haven't been to my local Tjmaxx for a while and thought I should check it out since it's after new year. Check out what I found!!!!
> 
> Celine cashmere & silk short sleeve sweater originally retail over 450 pounds or $720 and I got it for $44!!!!!
> 
> I don't want to take it off. I can't even tell if I am wearing anything. It's that soft!



Wow!!! Nice!!!!


----------



## summer2815

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2015943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015944
> 
> 
> My great find yesterday!



That looks great on you!


----------



## Jen123

summer2815 said:
			
		

> That looks great on you!



Thank you! I really have no idea when I would wear it but its so pretty so I want a reason to keep it!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

popped into Marshall last night ...Whoa, the new housewares, furniture they have is amazing!  I love it all.  I saw some great mirrored pieces, side chairs, lamps and mirrors I would love.  Marshalls has really stepped their game up!!

But I didnt find any great designer clothes that I was looking for ...would love to find some Vince on Clearance


----------



## Pao9

sourapril said:
			
		

> Haven't been to my local Tjmaxx for a while and thought I should check it out since it's after new year. Check out what I found!!!!
> 
> Celine cashmere & silk short sleeve sweater originally retail over 450 pounds or $720 and I got it for $44!!!!!
> 
> I don't want to take it off. I can't even tell if I am wearing anything. It's that soft!



Wow amazing deal!!!!!!!


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:
			
		

> My great find yesterday!



Beautiful and great price!!!


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Beautiful and great price!!!



Thank you! Do you think it's a winter only dress? I can't tell if it can be worn any other occasion other than holiday party stuff..


----------



## jules 8

I just saw a black leather hobo style Guccimpurse at a regular tj maxx..


----------



## MShells

jules 8 said:


> I just saw a black leather hobo style Guccimpurse at a regular tj maxx..


How much and where?


----------



## MShells

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2015943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015944
> 
> 
> My great find yesterday!


pretty!


----------



## happybag

I scored a pair of UGG Belcloud rainboots in stout/bomber jacket imperial for $79.99 yellow tagged!

http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-australia-belcloud/530875/1114742


----------



## blackice87

Jen123 said:
			
		

> My great find yesterday!



Wow the dress looks great on you!


----------



## AEGIS

sourapril said:


> Haven't been to my local Tjmaxx for a while and thought I should check it out since it's after new year. Check out what I found!!!!
> 
> Celine cashmere & silk short sleeve sweater originally retail over 450 pounds or $720 and I got it for $44!!!!!
> 
> I don't want to take it off. I can't even tell if I am wearing anything. It's that soft!




GREAT find


----------



## AEGIS

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2015943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2015944
> 
> 
> My great find yesterday!





omg!! i almost bought this dress maybe 2 years ago? 1 year ago? i don't remember. great price!


----------



## violetjr

I'm checking out the TJMaxx by my house tomorrow. The best brand bags I've yet to see are Michael Kors but I'll take that too.


----------



## katlun

authenticplease said:


> I am enjoying the housewares clearance! Such wonderful prices on the baking tray & chopping board Looking for the cake pop tins to be marked down...DD just loves them when we make a Starbucks run. They seem like something fun to decorate for each season with endless possibilities.



OT, but I have made cakepops and lets just say they are well worth the price to buy

so many steps and true cakepops aren't made in a pan


----------



## gottaluvmybags

katlun said:
			
		

> OT, but I have made cakepops and lets just say they are well worth the price to buy
> 
> so many steps and true cakepops aren't made in a pan



They area pain!!! We make them every weekend (brownie cake pops made by DD) and we bought the pan from bed bath and beyond for $10 and they work well but didn't have a decorating kit.  We got the decorating kit which includes a silicone mold, sticks, decorating candy bits and chocolate from Wilton and that was $8... They make the cake pops taste soooo good (especially the white chocolate)


----------



## TallulahJane

happybag said:


> I scored a pair of UGG Belcloud rainboots in stout/bomber jacket imperial for $79.99 yellow tagged!
> 
> http://www.cozyboots.com/ugg-australia-belcloud/530875/1114742



SUPER DUPER jealous! I have been dying for a pair. Did you find them in Marshalls or TJs?


Does anyone know if there is a particular day yellow tag markdowns are? I am eyeing a pair of Uggs at a local store and most if not all the clearance shoes had yellow tags except this pair...wondering if it will get marked down in the next round?


----------



## Aluxe

TallulahJane said:


> SUPER DUPER jealous! I have been dying for a pair. Did you find them in Marshalls or TJs?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a particular day yellow tag markdowns are? I am eyeing a pair of Uggs at a local store and *most if not all the clearance shoes had yellow tags except this pair*...wondering if it will get marked down in the next round?



Does it at least have a red tag? I believe items get marked down with a red tag first. There can sometimes be multiple red tags. And then, during certain times of the year, almost the entire store (not new items though) get yellow tagged. So, if the boots do not have a red tag, I wouldn't expect a yellow tag in the next few weeks. However, if you are ever in store when you see someone marking down things. Take the boots to them and _very sweetly_ ask them (beg) to check and see if the boots missed a markdown. They claim they can get into trouble for doing this, but if you are lucky, you might get what you want.

Good luck!


----------



## Pao9

Back to the US, And of course off to a thrift Store!!!!
Found a super cool Stella macartney for adidas jacket! It was $7.99!


----------



## LoLaChoo

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Back to the US, And of course off to a thrift Store!!!!
> Found a super cool Stella macartney for adidas jacket! It was $7.99!



Super cute!! Nice find &#128522;


----------



## Pao9

LoLaChoo said:
			
		

> Super cute!! Nice find dde0a



Lol sorry, posted on the wrong thread! I didnt get this at TJ maxx, got it at a thrift store!


----------



## TallulahJane

Aluxe said:


> Does it at least have a red tag? I believe items get marked down with a red tag first. There can sometimes be multiple red tags. And then, during certain times of the year, almost the entire store (not new items though) get yellow tagged. So, if the boots do not have a red tag, I wouldn't expect a yellow tag in the next few weeks. However, if you are ever in store when you see someone marking down things. Take the boots to them and _very sweetly_ ask them (beg) to check and see if the boots missed a markdown. They claim they can get into trouble for doing this, but if you are lucky, you might get what you want.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks! Yes they had a red tag.


----------



## qudz104

i scored a really cute sand colored DKNY trench that has a removable quilted jacket that can be worn separately as well for $39!! 2 cute coats for the price of 1, in a color ive been wanting for a while! well, preferably id want the burberry camel trench LOL but this will definitely do!


----------



## afsweet

Went to a couple tk maxx shops last week! In both of them I saw fabric gucci bags on clearance, can't remember the price, but the bags were red with the signature gg pattern. I didn't like the styles though. 

Saw a cute pair of rampage leopard loafers on clearance for like £15 but they were half a size too small! I'm pretty tempted to scour all the tk maxx stores now. At clapham, I bought a lace dress on clearance for £7!


----------



## SEWDimples

Found this nice Marc by Marc Jacobs watch.


----------



## neobaglover

my tjmaxx has the Chanel Perfection Lumiere foundation for $30 or 40.  Good deal.  Unfortunately, its all the superlight shades, only up to 040.  Happy hunting.


----------



## jaijai1012

neobaglover said:
			
		

> my tjmaxx has the Chanel Perfection Lumiere foundation for $30 or 40.  Good deal.  Unfortunately, its all the superlight shades, only up to 040.  Happy hunting.



Where's your tjmaxx?????!


----------



## twboi

SEWDimples said:


> Found this nice Marc by Marc Jacobs watch.


LOVE it!! 
which tjmaxx is this?!


----------



## nini_1987

Hi I am new to the forum and was wondering if any of you lovely ladies visited the Boca Raton runway Tjmaxx recently? It's the closes one to me but still a drive.

Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## merrydish

I've been to the Boca Raton, Fl, one numerous times and their runway fashions are fabulous. Definitely worth the drive.


----------



## sourapril

The SA in my tj maxx told me that they are not allowed to carry certain brands like Chanel or David yurman. But someone on this forum said they saw those brands in their local tjmaxx. Is that just my store?


----------



## Nicki828

Hi - new to this sub forum. Went in to my local Winners today and saw a Valentino (marked as is) down to $670 (red tag) from $1199.99.


----------



## SEWDimples

twboi said:


> LOVE it!!
> which tjmaxx is this?!



It is Rose Gold. 

TJ Maxx/Home Goods at Concord Mills, NC.

I purchased at the end of 2012.


----------



## twboi

SEWDimples said:


> Found this nice Marc by Marc Jacobs watch.





SEWDimples said:


> It is Rose Gold.
> 
> TJ Maxx/Home Goods at Concord Mills, NC.
> 
> I purchased at the end of 2012.



Thanks! It seems alot of good things come from NC. I feel i should visit soon haha


----------



## rizzie

I found some Zara pieces at TJ Maxx in the clearance section.  A black wool jacket for $12 and a black wool military-style coat for $20. Love them and I can wear them to work too.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

rizzie said:


> I found some Zara pieces at TJ Maxx in the clearance section.  A black wool jacket for $12 and a black wool military-style coat for $20. Love them and I can wear them to work too.



Funny, I saw a Zara sweater at Marshalls last night and wondered what it was doing there


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I bought a Zara tank once about 7-8yrs ago at TJX. At the time I had no idea what zara was but it was cute and real cheap.


----------



## MJDaisy

i love tj maxx but i never find designer items there.


----------



## smiley13tree

Insane prices for Giuseppe Zannotti! The heels retailed for $800!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

smiley13tree said:
			
		

> Insane prices for Giuseppe Zannotti! The heels retailed for $800!



Which store was that?? I love them all


----------



## smiley13tree

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> Which store was that?? I love them all



It was the one in Dublin, CA.


----------



## AirJewels

Those Giuseppe flats are adorable!


----------



## MissNataliie

So jealous of all of these great finds! My TJMAXX seriously lacks in appealing designer items. &bull;___&bull;


----------



## Tuuli35

I found Kate Spade cardigan $69, Paige jeans $25, MBMJ shirt $29 and MBMJ t-shirt $15.


----------



## LABAG

Picked up a classic RL black leather ( leather like Epi leather on LV ) clutch with silver clasp-79.99
and a box clutch-black with bronze squared studs on on side-19.99 -CHEAP! so nice for a fun nite out!


----------



## rainrowan

Found several of the Michael Kors Patent ziparound signature in black at Marshalls today. But very disappointed at the bag selection at both Marshalls/TJ Maxx, lots of Ivanka *****, Jessica Simpson. A few DKNY and Cynthia Rowley, that's about it.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

My st


----------



## PrincessDarbe

My stores are very low on merchandise. Wondering if store inventory is this month.


----------



## astromantic

Most stores are low in inventory. I notice with Winners January/February is their clearance months. Come March new stuff usually arrives. Sometimes I find treasures. Last January I found a gorgeous cognac coloured Soia & Kyo leather jacket for $72! I just picked up a pair of patent black Tahari flats for $32 last night.


----------



## ValHerself

I got a pair of j brand jeans at tj maxx for $15...I saw them at notdstrom the following week for $190.


----------



## joy14

My TJ Maxx had a Gucci watch last month... I haven't seen much else. Hopefully a Michele watch will turn up one day


----------



## katran26

smiley13tree said:


> Insane prices for Giuseppe Zannotti! The heels retailed for $800!



the black one has a missing crystal...although at that price, would be worth it to buy some and glue them on!


----------



## smiley13tree

katran26 said:


> the black one has a missing crystal...although at that price, would be worth it to buy some and glue them on!



There were actually more pairs in boxes below that! I think those were just the displays.


----------



## audmed

Nicki828 said:


> Hi - new to this sub forum. Went in to my local Winners today and saw a Valentino (marked as is) down to $670 (red tag) from $1199.99.


 Hi what winners was this? Do you know what style of valentino it was? Thx


----------



## ladyash

Marshalls had some decent stuff today.
I found a Fendi tote bag today with multi coloured F logo on the front. It was super cute but $799.99...
They also had a lot of Theory on clearance but still not cheap enough for me to purchase. Most things were $70-$140. They also had plain James Perse tees and tanks for $30. They had some cute Calvin Klein printed jeans that I am debating but I noticed that the girls were going around and marking things lower and marking new stuff to put out so I will wait and go back on the weekend since they had a ton of pairs of the jeans I want left.


----------



## Nicki828

audmed said:


> Hi what winners was this? Do you know what style of valentino it was? Thx



It was either in Thornhill or Richmond Hill, Ont.  I have no idea on the style.  I usually just look for names.  I did snap a picture though - here you go.


----------



## Hatfield1313

WOW! I get a lot of my Michael Kors from TJ Maxx but they really never carry anything else that appeals to me. I did see a Gucci in one TJ Maxx once and my jaw dropped, I had no idea they carried such high end designers, albeit very few and very far between.


----------



## beebeebee

Saw this MBMJ at TJ Maxx, anyone know what the style is called?  If it's a good deal, I'd love to pick it up


----------



## babycinnamon

beebeebee said:
			
		

> Saw this MBMJ at TJ Maxx, anyone know what the style is called?  If it's a good deal, I'd love to pick it up



don't know the style but the color is lovely!


----------



## Aluxe

Marshalls in Largo has further slashed items. Magaschoni for about $59, Theory etc. 
Buffalo jeans and DKNY jeans slashed to $10. Homegoods section was bursting but everything I want, I bought already =(


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Found this pair of Frye boots for $103










They are a size too big but I could not resist


----------



## fashionlover1

Wow I love all of your fab finds!!! great shoppers! haha Someone knows of a TJMAXX or NR in Phx where I can find high end designers?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## madjaf

Has anyone ever found Celine givenchy fendi etc at the palm beach gardens tj maxx or at saw grass mills?


----------



## friday13bride

I bought an Isabella Fiore "Tahoe" tote today for $65.. It was a little beat up and scratched but I conditioned the leather this evening and it looks awesome.. It is all leather with purple, yellow, reddish leather weaving on the bottom half.. I love it! 
I also scored a neon green bcbg "Hanna" bag for $250.. The color is awesome for this dreary NJ freezing weather we are having.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

fashionlover1 said:


> Wow I love all of your fab finds!!! great shoppers! haha Someone knows of a TJMAXX or NR in Phx where I can find high end designers?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!



Phoenix is paradise- they have the NR outlet there.  One of the gals on here has scored unbelievable deals ($79 Chanel jackets)...


----------



## beebeebee

gottaluvmybags said:


> *($79 Chanel jackets)...*



*faints*


----------



## Shigeru

gottaluvmybags said:


> Phoenix is paradise- they have the NR outlet there.  One of the gals on here has scored unbelievable deals ($79 Chanel jackets)...



Last Chance is scary though...or at least, takes a very strong-willed, determined, and flexible person to shop at.  I couldn't believe it when I saw the shopping masses SWARM the racks that were replenished with merchandise once the SECURITY DETAIL opened up the AREA THEY HAD ROPED OFF TO SHOPPERS so that the poor workers could do their job...

I found a theory tee (originally probably almost a hundred bucks) marked down to I believe 5 bucks (they remove all original price tags though), but it had a giant cut/slash across the chest...yeah, I passed.  Also, the majority of the merchandise is their lower-end private labels (and so many of the same style that it's mind numbing)...and so much is damaged and destroyed (I saw a silver Dolce & Gabanna handbag that had the finish peeling off in a horrific manner).

Still, I know people find treasures.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Shigeru said:


> Last Chance is scary though...or at least, takes a very strong-willed, determined, and flexible person to shop at.  I couldn't believe it when I saw the shopping masses SWARM the racks that were replenished with merchandise once the SECURITY DETAIL opened up the AREA THEY HAD ROPED OFF TO SHOPPERS so that the poor workers could do their job...
> 
> I found a theory tee (originally probably almost a hundred bucks) marked down to I believe 5 bucks (they remove all original price tags though), but it had a giant cut/slash across the chest...yeah, I passed.  Also, the majority of the merchandise is their lower-end private labels (and so many of the same style that it's mind numbing)...and so much is damaged and destroyed (I saw a silver Dolce & Gabanna handbag that had the finish peeling off in a horrific manner).
> 
> Still, I know people find treasures.



I have never been but Pao9 found treasures... I'm secretly sneaking into her luggage next time she goes


----------



## tamburger

Shigeru said:


> Last Chance is scary though...or at least, takes a very strong-willed, determined, and flexible person to shop at.  I couldn't believe it when I saw the shopping masses SWARM the racks that were replenished with merchandise once the SECURITY DETAIL opened up the AREA THEY HAD ROPED OFF TO SHOPPERS so that the poor workers could do their job...
> 
> I found a theory tee (originally probably almost a hundred bucks) marked down to I believe 5 bucks (they remove all original price tags though), but it had a giant cut/slash across the chest...yeah, I passed.  Also, the majority of the merchandise is their lower-end private labels (and so many of the same style that it's mind numbing)...and so much is damaged and destroyed (I saw a silver Dolce & Gabanna handbag that had the finish peeling off in a horrific manner).
> 
> Still, I know people find treasures.



I've never found anything worth buying at last chance. Off Saks 5th is another story


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:
			
		

> I have never been but Pao9 found treasures... I'm secretly sneaking into her luggage next time she goes



Lol! I would love to have you as my shopping buddy!!!


----------



## Pao9

tamburger said:
			
		

> I've never found anything worth buying at last chance. Off Saks 5th is another story



Wow! I actually purchase a plane ride and pay for accomodations from Miami to Phoenix just to shop at last chance! I do this at lease twice a year !!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> Lol! I would love to have you as my shopping buddy!!!



Whenever you're in LA I will e your apprentice


----------



## luvednotspoiled

Last chance is amazing!!! I seriously try to go a few times a month!

 My biggest scores were when  they were having 75% off all shoes 10+...technically I wear a 9 but $6 for a pair of super cute, teal, Tory Burch revas? Yes please...I also scored TB murphey sneakers for $6, two pairs of toms for $4 each and so much more!

My fave find were these two leather jackets for $69 each!


----------



## Frugalfinds

luvednotspoiled said:


> Last chance is amazing!!! I seriously try to go a few times a month!
> 
> My biggest scores were when  they were having 75% off all shoes 10+...technically I wear a 9 but $6 for a pair of super cute, teal, Tory Burch revas? Yes please...I also scored TB murphey sneakers for $6, two pairs of toms for $4 each and so much more!
> 
> My fave find were these two leather jackets for $69 each!



I wish my TJ's had those kind of buys.  I was there last week and it was just junk   Congrats!  Those are great purchases!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Pao9 said:


> Wow! I actually purchase a plane ride and pay for accomodations from Miami to Phoenix just to shop at last chance! I do this at lease twice a year !!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Im dying to go out there ....right now plane tickets from  CA to PHX are so low


----------



## Pao9

I say do it and stay at a cheap hotel, doesn't hurt to go for the weekend! You are a pro at finding designer unlike many people that shop there, of course the bay mafia will be wrestling with you for stuff, but it's worth it!!!!


----------



## joy14

Aluxe said:


> Marshalls in Largo has further slashed items. Magaschoni for about $59, Theory etc.
> Buffalo jeans and DKNY jeans slashed to $10. Homegoods section was bursting but everything I want, I bought already =(



Largo... Md?


----------



## joysyoggi

luvednotspoiled said:
			
		

> Last chance is amazing!!! I seriously try to go a few times a month!
> 
> My biggest scores were when  they were having 75% off all shoes 10+...technically I wear a 9 but $6 for a pair of super cute, teal, Tory Burch revas? Yes please...I also scored TB murphey sneakers for $6, two pairs of toms for $4 each and so much more!
> 
> My fave find were these two leather jackets for $69 each!



W-H-A-T-T-T!!! So jealous lol


----------



## timetoshop2012

*I Actually Got A Great Deal Last Night At T.J. Maxx!

The SA That Worked There Was So Sweet. She Told My Sister & I That Some Sheets/Pillows/& Comforters Were Being Marked Down To $2.99 & $3.99. 

Well, I Was Lucky Enough To Score One!

Calypso Collection Soft Microplush Sheet Set!

Compare Price: $60.00 T.J. Maxx Price-$3.99*


----------



## authenticplease

timetoshop2012 said:


> I Actually Got A Great Deal Last Night At T.J. Maxx!
> 
> The SA That Worked There Was So Sweet. She Told My Sister & I That Some Sheets/Pillows/& Comforters Were Being Marked Down To $2.99 & $3.99.
> 
> Well, I Was Lucky Enough To Score One!
> 
> Calypso Collection Soft Microplush Sheet Set!
> 
> Compare Price: $60.00 T.J. Maxx Price-$3.99



Congrats on your finds!!!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

timetoshop2012 said:


> *I Actually Got A Great Deal Last Night At T.J. Maxx!
> 
> The SA That Worked There Was So Sweet. She Told My Sister & I That Some Sheets/Pillows/& Comforters Were Being Marked Down To $2.99 & $3.99.
> 
> Well, I Was Lucky Enough To Score One!
> 
> Calypso Collection Soft Microplush Sheet Set!
> 
> Compare Price: $60.00 T.J. Maxx Price-$3.99*



Wow great price ....that was really sweet of the SA to give you heads up


----------



## Aluxe

joy14 said:


> Largo... Md?





And TJ Maxx Bowie, MD has Theory items marked down to $20, $29 and $39....


----------



## emcosmo1639

luvednotspoiled said:


> Last chance is amazing!!! I seriously try to go a few times a month!
> 
> My biggest scores were when  they were having 75% off all shoes 10+...technically I wear a 9 but $6 for a pair of super cute, teal, Tory Burch revas? Yes please...I also scored TB murphey sneakers for $6, two pairs of toms for $4 each and so much more!
> 
> My fave find were these two leather jackets for $69 each!



Back when I lived in the Biltmore area I used to go to LC all the time.  My best buy was probably my gorgeous Prada boots--they had never been worn and I got them for around $70 (ret was over $1k)!!  I've also nabbed a Jimmy Choo clutch, tons of my AGL flats, some Ferragmos and other similar items.  But once we moved to old town I stopped going (I also got sick of the ebayers and crowds, plus prices were going up).  I haven't been in over a year but keep thinking about going to check it out.


----------



## joy14

Aluxe said:


> And TJ Maxx Bowie, MD has Theory items marked down to $20, $29 and $39....



Ok, thanks. Good to know!


----------



## jamamcg

Spotted a pair of Jeffry campbell comma boots in final clearance for £5


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> Spotted a pair of Jeffry campbell comma boots in final clearance for £5



Cheap! Did you Buy?


----------



## Aluxe

This Tibi mohair coat (sans belt though) is $79 at TJ Maxx Lanham
http://www.polyvore.com/tibi_belted_mohair-blend_coat/thing?id=46469356

There was a craquelle-type gold NM Exclusive zip leather jacket for $49 - it was tempting, but, I left it there...





(sorry for crappy pic quality)

I got a raincoat for my SIL and a cute sweater dress for my friend's niece for $7. Can't beat that.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## jamamcg

Pao9 said:
			
		

> Cheap! Did you Buy?



No as I didn't know if they would re sell well


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:
			
		

> No as I didn't know if they would re sell well



Yes they are very particular shoes!


----------



## katlun

Pao9 said:


> Wow! I actually purchase a plane ride and pay for accomodations from Miami to Phoenix just to shop at last chance! I do this at lease twice a year !!!!



There use to be a last chance at the mall of the America's 

Wasn't anything great, just a bunch of damaged items


----------



## loveuga

Picked this Alice & Olivia dress up at My TJ Maxx yellow tagged and on sale for $44!  Super excited to wear it on my upcoming vacation!

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alice-Olivia-Cody-Belted-Colorblock-Dress-Contemporary/prod129870060/


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

loveuga said:


> Picked this Alice & Olivia dress up at My TJ Maxx yellow tagged and on sale for $44!  Super excited to wear it on my upcoming vacation!
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Alice-Olivia-Cody-Belted-Colorblock-Dress-Contemporary/prod129870060/



I like the color. Such an awesome find!


----------



## Pao9

katlun said:
			
		

> There use to be a last chance at the mall of the America's
> 
> Wasn't anything great, just a bunch of damaged items



I heard but once Visited the one in phoenix for the first time the one in Miami had already closed! I heard the one in phoenix is good because it receivea stuff from the nordstrom in LA and Seattle which have the most designer stuff!


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

gottaluvmybags said:


> Found this pair of Frye boots for $103
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2034664
> 
> 
> They are a size too big but I could not resist



Those are nice!!! I did the same, found the frye mirabelle for 99.00!


----------



## shoprat

Tons of new MK handbags arrived this week at my local Marshall's! $199-269


----------



## Tuuli35

I found Vince cashmere cardigan for $20.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ShoeConnoisseur said:


> Those are nice!!! I did the same, found the frye mirabelle for 99.00![/QUOTE
> 
> Nice!  High five!!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Tuuli35 said:


> I found Vince cashmere cardigan for $20.



Ooh I would love to see if you don't mind sharing a pic


----------



## ShoeConnoisseur

gottaluvmybags said:


> ShoeConnoisseur said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those are nice!!! I did the same, found the frye mirabelle for 99.00![/QUOTE
> 
> Nice!  High five!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!!! thank ya much!! they are very comfortable too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tuuli35

gottaluvmybags said:


> Ooh I would love to see if you don't mind sharing a pic








Its this one but in light green color.


----------



## Pao9

Tuuli35 said:
			
		

> I found Vince cashmere cardigan for $20.



What! Great deal! Pics!


----------



## Pao9

Tuuli35 said:
			
		

> Its this one but in light green color.



Oh there it is! Cute I Love Vince just ordered a Suede jacket on Poshmark, looooove vince


----------



## Tuuli35

Pao9 said:


> Oh there it is! Cute I Love Vince just ordered a Suede jacket on Poshmark, looooove vince


Me too and you cant beat 20 dollars  I think it was the remains of the clearance, it had one red and two yellow stickers.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Tuuli35 said:


> Me too and you cant beat 20 dollars  I think it was the remains of the clearance, it had one red and two yellow stickers.



It's so pretty!!! Must go dig tomorrow


----------



## mranda

Picked up a couple l/s Vince tees for $7 and a pair of Frye boots for $49!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mranda said:


> Picked up a couple l/s Vince tees for $7 and a pair of Frye boots for $49!!



Wow!!! Pics please!!


----------



## Wilsom04

Hatfield1313 said:


> WOW! I get a lot of my Michael Kors from TJ Maxx but they really never carry anything else that appeals to me. I did see a Gucci in one TJ Maxx once and my jaw dropped, I had no idea they carried such high end designers, albeit very few and very far between.


Which location is this?


----------



## sarasmom

shoprat said:


> Tons of new MK handbags arrived this week at my local Marshall's! $199-269



I was at my store today and didn't see any MK. I guess it depends on the location.


----------



## Tuuli35

mranda said:


> Picked up a couple l/s Vince tees for $7 and a pair of Frye boots for $49!!


Pics please!


----------



## twboi

Wanted to share my exciting finds today at my local TJ Maxx. I just love how to stroll in, looking for nothing particular and you run into treasures! 

First we have a Marc by Marc Jacobs all leather coin pouch for $20. Which retails for $78.




Second we have a 100% cotton sweater from Valentino for $39. Retails for $175




Lastly we have a 100% wool men's scarf from Missoni for $59. Retails for $150+




Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I enjoy shopping at TJMaxx!!!


----------



## Tarhls

twboi said:


> Wanted to share my exciting finds today at my local TJ Maxx. I just love how to stroll in, looking for nothing particular and you run into treasures!
> 
> First we have a Marc by Marc Jacobs all leather coin pouch for $20. Which retails for $78.
> 
> Second we have a 100% cotton sweater from Valentino for $39. Retails for $175
> 
> Lastly we have a 100% wool men's scarf from Missoni for $59. Retails for $150+
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I enjoy shopping at TJMaxx!!!



Fantastic finds, love love love the mbmj coin pouch


----------



## Tuuli35

Great finds! I love the scarf!


----------



## Ginger Tea

twboi said:


> Wanted to share my exciting finds today at my local TJ Maxx. I just love how to stroll in, looking for nothing particular and you run into treasures!
> 
> First we have a Marc by Marc Jacobs all leather coin pouch for $20. Which retails for $78.
> 
> Second we have a 100% cotton sweater from Valentino for $39. Retails for $175
> 
> Lastly we have a 100% wool men's scarf from Missoni for $59. Retails for $150+
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I enjoy shopping at TJMaxx!!!



Always nice to come across a good find when you're not looking for it.


----------



## mranda

Here are the photos!! Frye boots were 2nd yellow markdown to $49. I got this vince top in 2 colors at $7. (Saw this exact same shirt in Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $49.97!!!!)


----------



## letteshop

twboi said:
			
		

> Wanted to share my exciting finds today at my local TJ Maxx. I just love how to stroll in, looking for nothing particular and you run into treasures!
> 
> First we have a Marc by Marc Jacobs all leather coin pouch for $20. Which retails for $78.
> 
> Second we have a 100% cotton sweater from Valentino for $39. Retails for $175
> 
> Lastly we have a 100% wool men's scarf from Missoni for $59. Retails for $150+
> 
> Hope you guys enjoy it as much as I enjoy shopping at TJMaxx!!!



I love the coin pouch.  I also love when you find things that you weren't "looking" for.


----------



## letteshop

mranda said:
			
		

> Here are the photos!! Frye boots were 2nd yellow markdown to $49. I got this vince top in 2 colors at $7. (Saw this exact same shirt in Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $49.97!!!!)



Major score on all of your items!!  May I ask which location?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mranda said:


> Here are the photos!! Frye boots were 2nd yellow markdown to $49. I got this vince top in 2 colors at $7. (Saw this exact same shirt in Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $49.97!!!!)



Love it!!!!!


----------



## diamondsfrost

The Washington, DC F street got a bunch of Tory Burch sweaters in various colors today. There was also a bunch of Rag & Bone, Joe's, & Paige jeans. There was a beautiful green evening gown that had no label but was still $800! Nothing new in the shoes or handbags though.


----------



## Purplehearts

mranda said:
			
		

> Here are the photos!! Frye boots were 2nd yellow markdown to $49. I got this vince top in 2 colors at $7. (Saw this exact same shirt in Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $49.97!!!!)



That was a very good deal on the boots. Love The Frye brand - the leather is so nice!!


----------



## Handbaglove751

scgirl212 said:


> Lots of yellow stickers at my TJM's in OC!
> 
> I score these Giuseppe Zanotti heels for 69.00. They were 199$ originally!  Now I just have to find a place to wear them!


Which TJ Maxx did you find those red Giuseppe Zanotti at SCgirl212?


----------



## Aluxe

diamondsfrost said:


> The Washington, DC F street got a bunch of Tory Burch sweaters in various colors today. There was also a bunch of Rag & Bone, Joe's, & Paige jeans. There was a beautiful green evening gown that had no label but was still $800! Nothing new in the shoes or handbags though.



Thanks so much for the intel.


----------



## rainrowan

timetoshop2012 said:


> *I Actually Got A Great Deal Last Night At T.J. Maxx!*


*

That is unbelievable! Love that print.

Unfortunately the TJ and Marshalls by me are going downhill in their handbag department... Lots of the cheaper celebrity bags that aren't worth it to me in the long run... I hope this is only temporary. The tj maxx runway is 2 hours away from me boo.*


----------



## AshJs3

mranda said:


> Here are the photos!! Frye boots were 2nd yellow markdown to $49. I got this vince top in 2 colors at $7. (Saw this exact same shirt in Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $49.97!!!!)



I got this Vince top in blue when it got marked down to $20ish and I LOVE it! It's so comfy!


----------



## LianaY

mranda said:


> Here are the photos!! Frye boots were 2nd yellow markdown to $49. I got this vince top in 2 colors at $7. (Saw this exact same shirt in Nordstrom Rack yesterday for $49.97!!!!)



Great finds! Congrats!


----------



## ladyash

Multicoloured fendi tote bag at my marshalls has been marked down from 799 to 499...It's such a cute bag, but not my taste and I don't care much for coated canvas.


----------



## cvlshopaholic

Got this See by Chloe silk dress for 150 marked down from 450 at TJ Maxx. So cute and comfy on.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Lovely Ralph Lauren Purple label scarf $39.


----------



## Ginger Tea

cvlshopaholic said:


> Got this See by Chloe silk dress for 150 marked down from 450 at TJ Maxx. So cute and comfy on.



Very nice!


----------



## twboi

there are a lot of designer scarves like Versace at TJMaxx Mercardo. 

also a cute Gucci should bag with bamboo handles on clearance for $290. It was on the small side or else I would've snatched it up. Haha


----------



## Tarhls

cvlshopaholic said:
			
		

> Got this See by Chloe silk dress for 150 marked down from 450 at TJ Maxx. So cute and comfy on.



The dress is gorgeous, great find.


----------



## Jen123

http://www.theodoraandcallum.com/shop/sale/blue-multi-corfu-tie-all-scarf.html

Found this for $24 (not on sale) at TJ Maxx yesterday! I have never seen T&C there, has anyone else?!


----------



## friday13bride

I've just added up all of my recent bag purchases from TJMaxx:
: $280 Kate spade + $69 Isabella Fiore + $270 BCBG= all great bags I haven't even used yet... I think I'm returning all three and getting myself what I really want, a LV NeverFull! I was sadly sucked into the "great finds", and they were but I'm just not feeling any of them at the moment!  Another $200 and I can have what I really wanted all along instead of 3 sitting in the closet w tags still on them
*sigh*


----------



## Pao9

friday13bride said:
			
		

> I've just added up all of my recent bag purchases from TJMaxx:
> : $280 Kate spade + $69 Isabella Fiore + $270 BCBG= all great bags I haven't even used yet... I think I'm returning all three and getting myself what I really want, a LV NeverFull! I was sadly sucked into the "great finds", and they were but I'm just not feeling any of them at the moment!  Another $200 and I can have what I really wanted all along instead of 3 sitting in the closet w tags still on them
> *sigh*



Good thinking! Less is more! I've been doing the same!


----------



## mranda

friday13bride said:
			
		

> I've just added up all of my recent bag purchases from TJMaxx:
> : $280 Kate spade + $69 Isabella Fiore + $270 BCBG= all great bags I haven't even used yet... I think I'm returning all three and getting myself what I really want, a LV NeverFull! I was sadly sucked into the "great finds", and they were but I'm just not feeling any of them at the moment!  Another $200 and I can have what I really wanted all along instead of 3 sitting in the closet w tags still on them
> *sigh*



I absolutely agree with your logic. I'd rather have 3 high end bags that I LOVE than 30 mid-range bags that I like. I also feel like if I buy something (especially a bag) and don't want to use it immediately, I don't really love it.


----------



## qudz104

I wonder if someone could answer this question.. I bought 2 great jackets last year for a great deal at TJs.. A laundry by shelli segal and a black denim RL one with a fur trim collar.. I never wore them and they have all their tags on them still.. Do you think i could return them for store credit?


----------



## friday13bride

qudz104 said:


> I wonder if someone could answer this question.. I bought 2 great jackets last year for a great deal at TJs.. A laundry by shelli segal and a black denim RL one with a fur trim collar.. I never wore them and they have all their tags on them still.. Do you think i could return them for store credit?



I think they will only take the return if they still have item in their computer system when thry scan it...Worth a shot. And I think you will get store credit for the last price adjustment they had on items, not necessarily what u paid for them. 
Good luck!


----------



## pandorabox

mranda said:
			
		

> I absolutely agree with your logic. I'd rather have 3 high end bags that I LOVE than 30 mid-range bags that I like. I also feel like if I buy something (especially a bag) and don't want to use it immediately, I don't really love it.



Same here.  I am slowly but surely getting down to my core staples.


----------



## friday13bride

mranda said:


> I absolutely agree with your logic. I'd rather have 3 high end bags that I LOVE than 30 mid-range bags that I like. I also feel like if I buy something (especially a bag) and don't want to use it immediately, I don't really love it.



My crazy logic for the multy mid range bags is, DH doesn't bat an eye when I buy 3 TJ Maxx bags, but boy, spend the same amount on 1 LV bag that i will use forever and I get the stink eye! 
Maybe I will hunt for a Pre-owned one.. Lol


----------



## perlygirly

friday13bride said:


> I've just added up all of my recent bag purchases from TJMaxx:
> : $280 Kate spade + $69 Isabella Fiore + $270 BCBG= all great bags I haven't even used yet... I think I'm returning all three and getting myself what I really want, a LV NeverFull! I was sadly sucked into the "great finds", and they were but I'm just not feeling any of them at the moment!  Another $200 and I can have what I really wanted all along instead of 3 sitting in the closet w tags still on them
> *sigh*


I love that logic! I think a lot of us shoppers get carried away when we see great deals and don't take the time to add up our great deals to realize we could have purchased our dream bag with that money spent on our great deals!


----------



## Pao9

qudz104 said:
			
		

> I wonder if someone could answer this question.. I bought 2 great jackets last year for a great deal at TJs.. A laundry by shelli segal and a black denim RL one with a fur trim collar.. I never wore them and they have all their tags on them still.. Do you think i could return them for store credit?



Do you have the receipt? Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 2048031
> 
> 
> Lovely Ralph Lauren Purple label scarf $39.



That is too too lovely; what a great find too! Does it have TWO yellow stickers?


----------



## qudz104

im pretty sure i bought it at the last price adjustment... the items were worth upwards of $150 msrp and i got them for pretty cheap lol.. i may have the reciept still but since its been about a year since i got it i doubt it would do me any good. i guess it doesnt hurt to try! thanks! 



friday13bride said:


> I think they will only take the return if they still have item in their computer system when thry scan it...Worth a shot. And I think you will get store credit for the last price adjustment they had on items, not necessarily what u paid for them.
> Good luck!





Pao9 said:


> Do you have the receipt? Doesn't hurt to try!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

qudz104 said:


> im pretty sure i bought it at the last price adjustment... the items were worth upwards of $150 msrp and i got them for pretty cheap lol.. i may have the reciept still but since its been about a year since i got it i doubt it would do me any good. i guess it doesnt hurt to try! thanks!



It may actually be better to "NOT" have the receipt, you would get store credit im guessing.  They may only allow a certain number of returns without a receipt a year, but doesnt sound like its a pattern for you so you should be fine ...good luck!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

OlderSis said:


> That is too too lovely; what a great find too! Does it have TWO yellow stickers?



Yes. Does anyone know how many yellow stickers before the item leaves the store?


----------



## Aluxe

PrincessDarbe said:


> Yes. Does anyone know how many yellow stickers before the item leaves the store?



Hmm, I've purchased items with 3-4 yellow stickers before. I honestly think most merchandise stays until it sells, but this could depend on the store though.


----------



## Aluxe

Intel from DC Runway store - NADA!!!! lol!

There were Versace and Emilio Pucci scarves for $99.99 - $119.99; Dolce & Gabana sunnies for $69; some Marc Jacobs plum patent clutch for...don't remember. And that red Bottega Veneta wallet is STILL there at $279  They need to just mark it down further already. Paige denim - $59, Vince sweaters - $20 etc

Spoke to a nice guy who works there, he says new merchandise (clothes and maybe shoes) is supposed to come on Thursday (the 7th), but that's if they are able to get it out on time. He also mentioned that Georgetown is getting a runway store at the end of October. Plus, all TJ Maxx stores are currently slow because they are conducting inventory within and among stores. Come spring, and runway stores will definitely get more fun stuff.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Spoke to a nice guy who works there, he says new merchandise (clothes and maybe shoes) is supposed to come on Thursday (the 7th), but that's if they are able to get it out on time. He also mentioned that Georgetown is getting a runway store at the end of October. Plus, all TJ Maxx stores are currently slow because they are conducting inventory within and among stores. Come spring, and runway stores will definitely get more fun stuff.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the info. My area stores need merchandise.  I'm almost bored looking at the same stuff.


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> Spoke to a nice guy who works there, he says new merchandise (clothes and maybe shoes) is supposed to come on Thursday (the 7th), but that's if they are able to get it out on time.....Come spring, and runway stores will definitely get more fun stuff.



Thanks for the info. My area stores need merchandise.  I'm almost bored looking at the same stuff.[/QUOTE]

Wow, thanks for the good news. February 7th can't come fast enough; new merch is needed...and fast...!!


----------



## jamamcg

the big store near me gets daily deliveries


----------



## mranda

Just saw a GORGEOUS all leather brown Gucci bag at Oak Brook TJs...yellow ticket $399!!! I passed on it because I never wear brown and it had some scratches.... but what a DEAL! Someone else sure thought so too, because it was gone by the time I left the store...hope it was one of you ladies!


----------



## aga5

mranda said:
			
		

> Just saw a GORGEOUS all leather brown Gucci bag at Oak Brook TJs...yellow ticket $399!!! I passed on it because I never wear brown and it had some scratches.... but what a DEAL! Someone else sure thought so too, because it was gone by the time I left the store...hope it was one of you ladies!



By any chance did you see any Stella McCartney bags when you where there?


----------



## MizzEve

I'm moving to Charlottesville, VA this summer (from nowhere MO).  Anyone know if there are any of the good TJ Maxx/Marshalls in that area?  I'm looking forward to shopping somewhere other than Walmart and online


----------



## mranda

aga5 said:
			
		

> By any chance did you see any Stella McCartney bags when you where there?



Hi! There were only like 5 bags in the runway section...didn't see a Stella. I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Swtshan7

Found this at a Tj Maxx in Md last weekend Isabella fiore reg 495 maxtanista price 199 but on clearance for 99.99 ..... I think I'll keep it's a good casual spring summer bag the leather is amazing


----------



## friday13bride

Swtshan7 said:


> Found this at a Tj Maxx in Md last weekend Isabella fiore reg 495 maxtanista price 199 but on clearance for 99.99 ..... I think I'll keep it's a good casual spring summer bag the leather is amazing



I picked up the same bag in brown at my local nj tjmaxx for $69... The leather is yummy!


----------



## katran26

I went to the Boston TJ Maxx a few days ago - the store was literally empty. So jealous of the stores with better shipments!


----------



## twboi

Swtshan7 said:


> Found this at a Tj Maxx in Md last weekend Isabella fiore reg 495 maxtanista price 199 but on clearance for 99.99 ..... I think I'll keep it's a good casual spring summer bag the leather is amazing



I saw that in mine too but for 149 on clearance. Beautiful bag, and I agree was thinking of using it for Hawaii!


----------



## Jen123

My great find yesterday... There were a ton of them left in 4 different colors.. I made myself pick 2!


----------



## mainguyen504

Jen123 said:


> My great find yesterday... There were a ton of them left in 4 different colors.. I made myself pick 2!
> View attachment 2053827



Awe man! What a great deal! I would have LOVED to find something like this. Ive been looking for a deal since forever. Enjoy them for me!


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:
			
		

> My great find yesterday... There were a ton of them left in 4 different colors.. I made myself pick 2!


Great price! I think I got mine a couple of months ago for $39 but would love to find some more!




			
				mainguyen504 said:
			
		

> Awe man! What a great deal! I would have LOVED to find something like this. Ive been looking for a deal since forever. Enjoy them for me!



Are you on poshmark? I think I saw your username!


----------



## mranda

Jen123 said:
			
		

> My great find yesterday... There were a ton of them left in 4 different colors.. I made myself pick 2!



Wow!!! So jealous!!! Which location?? I love the brown one. I saw it in store full price a couple weeks ago!!


----------



## Jen123

mranda said:


> Wow!!! So jealous!!! Which location?? I love the brown one. I saw it in store full price a couple weeks ago!!



Found these babies in Columbus Ohio! Now I'm tempted to go buy the other colors


----------



## jules 8

katran26 said:


> I went to the Boston TJ Maxx a few days ago - the store was literally empty. So jealous of the stores with better shipments!



Try the framingham store if you can. There's a Marshalls in the same lot. The framingham location is their "flagship " location...


----------



## OlderSis

Attention Oakbrook TJMaxx shoppers ! 

I visited the store last nite and noticed the sales associates removing some small items from the shelf which usually displays high-end purses. 

As they walked by me, the sales associates said they "need all the room they can get" for the shipment due today (February 7th). 

I couldn't get them to stop and explain. I hope their comment means a fresh supply of Fendi !!


----------



## katran26

jules 8 said:


> Try the framingham store if you can. There's a Marshalls in the same lot. The framingham location is their "flagship " location...



Cool!!! good idea - thanks!


----------



## socialite007

I'm so excited I got a Chloe Ethel (will post pics when I can, parenting duties are keeping me from doing so at the moment) at Nordstrom for $557.00 (originally $1350.00)! It's gorgeous, a raspberry leather shade...fun for a pop of color. 

Also, and I will post a pic of this too when I post of the Ethel, I got a Gucci Bamboo Bar (black) at Nordstrom for $700.00 (originally $1800.00).  I LOVE LOVE LOVE 'steals' like these!  I tell my hubby, "it's designer for the price of Coach."


----------



## kwikspice




----------



## kwikspice

Dc Tj macx


----------



## AEGIS

friday13bride said:


> I've just added up all of my recent bag purchases from TJMaxx:
> : $280 Kate spade + $69 Isabella Fiore + $270 BCBG= all great bags I haven't even used yet... I think I'm returning all three and getting myself what I really want, a LV NeverFull! I was sadly sucked into the "great finds", and they were but I'm just not feeling any of them at the moment!  Another $200 and I can have what I really wanted all along instead of 3 sitting in the closet w tags still on them
> *sigh*





good idea!


----------



## AEGIS

qudz104 said:


> I wonder if someone could answer this question.. I bought 2 great jackets last year for a great deal at TJs.. A laundry by shelli segal and a black denim RL one with a fur trim collar.. I never wore them and they have all their tags on them still.. Do you think i could return them for store credit?




yes. they take anything back....my friend told me they take things back that they KNOW are not even from the store


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> Intel from DC Runway store - NADA!!!! lol!
> 
> There were Versace and Emilio Pucci scarves for $99.99 - $119.99; Dolce & Gabana sunnies for $69; some Marc Jacobs plum patent clutch for...don't remember. And that red Bottega Veneta wallet is STILL there at $279  They need to just mark it down further already. Paige denim - $59, Vince sweaters - $20 etc
> 
> Spoke to a nice guy who works there, he says new merchandise (clothes and maybe shoes) is supposed to come on Thursday (the 7th), but that's if they are able to get it out on time. He also mentioned that Georgetown is getting a runway store at the end of October. Plus, all TJ Maxx stores are currently slow because they are conducting inventory within and among stores. Come spring, and runway stores will definitely get more fun stuff.




Idk what TJMaxx is doing with that store in Friendship Heights. It could be so much more then what it is


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> Dc Tj macx



Thanks for the intel kwikspice! Please tell me that wasn't all they had? I'm considering driving into DC on Sunday, but if they already have great pieces, I can send a bestie to shop for me...


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> Idk what TJMaxx is doing with that store in Friendship Heights. It could be so much more then what it is



I agree! That store should always be popping! The location is fabulous! I told the SA I spoke to that the area has nothing but law firms around it and I know enough friends that like a good deal.

Anyway, maybe the Georgetown location will answer my prayers. 

Hope all is well with you! I'm still looking for a phantom at an incredible deal *sigh*


----------



## Jen123

Omg!!! How much!?


----------



## AEGIS

Aluxe said:


> I agree! That store should always be popping! The location is fabulous! I told the SA I spoke to that the area has nothing but law firms around it and I know enough friends that like a good deal.
> 
> Anyway, maybe the Georgetown location will answer my prayers.
> 
> Hope all is well with you! I'm still looking for a phantom at an incredible deal *sigh*





I keep looking for you! Idk if I told you but I got a cobalt blue nano for $900. I need to stop buying Celine.
Idk if we should write a letter to TJMaxx...they need to do better.


----------



## kwikspice

Aluxe said:


> Thanks for the intel kwikspice! Please tell me that wasn't all they had? I'm considering driving into DC on Sunday, but if they already have great pieces, I can send a bestie to shop for me...



My sister went on her lunch break said theres nothing except that bal and some Fendi items ?


----------



## Aluxe

AEGIS said:


> I keep looking for you! Idk if I told you but I got a cobalt blue nano for $900. I need to stop buying Celine.
> Idk if we should write a letter to TJMaxx...they need to do better.



Wait, wait, wait.

*takes deep breath*

WHAT!!!! How'd you do that? Okay, expect a DM...


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> My sister went on her lunch break said *theres nothing except that bal and some Fendi items* ?




*sigh*

I guess i shouldn't be too upset. The guy I spoke to told me they would struggle to get things on the floor, so maybe there are more goodies on their way out? *praying*

Thanks, kwikspice!


----------



## yakusoku.af

AEGIS said:


> I keep looking for you! Idk if I told you but I got a cobalt blue nano for $900. I need to stop buying Celine.
> Idk if we should write a letter to TJMaxx...they need to do better.



You found a nano at tjmaxx? I found my trapeze at tjmaxx last summer and haven't seen a single celine bag since! I wanna find a nano!


----------



## kwikspice

Sister found this hidden as she left the store in dc!! Should I keep it??


----------



## grobertson23

kwikspice said:


> Sister found this hidden as she left the store in dc!! Should I keep it??



Yes it's gorgeous!!!

Did you get it for a steal?!!


----------



## kwikspice

grobertson23 said:


> Yes it's gorgeous!!!
> 
> Did you get it for a steal?!!



it was 1399..but its not soft leather its stiff


----------



## Pao9

kwikspice said:
			
		

> Sister found this hidden as she left the store in dc!! Should I keep it??



I found this one a while ago, I didn't take it because it wasn't my dream bag at the moment, if it was on clearance I would take it for sure, of its your dream bag keep it! If its not I say return it because a better one will always be around the corner! It is a beauty though!


----------



## bella601

friday13bride said:


> I've just added up all of my recent bag purchases from TJMaxx:
> : $280 Kate spade + $69 Isabella Fiore + $270 BCBG= all great bags I haven't even used yet... I think I'm returning all three and getting myself what I really want, a LV NeverFull! I was sadly sucked into the "great finds", and they were but I'm just not feeling any of them at the moment!  Another $200 and I can have what I really wanted all along instead of 3 sitting in the closet w tags still on them
> *sigh*



Sounds like a great plan!!


----------



## mainguyen504

Pao9 said:


> Great price! I think I got mine a couple of months ago for $39 but would love to find some more!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on poshmark? I think I saw your username!



I am on poshmark!! I started following you cause I noticed some of the things from the thrift thread!  I have yet to  post anything yet though.


----------



## mainguyen504

kwikspice said:


> View attachment 2054192





kwikspice said:


> View attachment 2054622
> 
> 
> Sister found this hidden as she left the store in dc!! Should I keep it??



No way!!! My TJ maxx have nothing on yours!


----------



## Pao9

mainguyen504 said:
			
		

> I am on poshmark!! I started following you cause I noticed some of the things from the thrift thread!  I have yet to  post anything yet though.



Cool I'm going to follow you too so that when you do post I can see them! I wasn't sure if it was you!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lots of new bags at the Honolulu tjmaxx. Mostly fendi, a few marc Jacobs and YSL
I tried I take pics but the employees were setting some racks nearby so I only managed to get one side. 
Sadly no Celine


----------



## LnA

kwikspice said:


> it was 1399..but its not soft leather its stiff



That looks like the textured tweed leather. Can't remember if that's exactly what it's called but it was a few hundred $$ more than the calfskin or sheepskin chycs. I checked it out at the YSL boutique last year and I liked it a lot. It's a lot more structured so if you were looking for something buttery soft that will get slouchier over time, that's not the material you want. But it is a lot more durable.


----------



## Handbaglove751

LnA have you found any goods at any tj Maxx's lately?


----------



## LnA

Handbaglove751 said:


> LnA have you found any goods at any tj Maxx's lately?



I haven't been to any runway locations in a few months. I stocked up on some Oxo Good Grips stuff (my favorite brand for kitchenware) recently. But overall I've had pretty good luck with the Santa Monica TJs. Got a few YSLs and a PS1 there. I'm laying off the handbags for now as I've collected quite a few over the last few years but if I ever see Celine at a discounted price I'm buying it!


----------



## Handbaglove751

LnA said:


> I haven't been to any runway locations in a few months. I stocked up on some Oxo Good Grips stuff (my favorite brand for kitchenware) recently. But overall I've had pretty good luck with the Santa Monica TJs. Got a few YSLs and a PS1 there. I'm laying off the handbags for now as I've collected quite a few over the last few years but if I ever see Celine at a discounted price I'm buying it!


That's awesome! I'm new to this site and its amazing so thanks for responding. I just became obsessed with the OXO Pop containers ha. But anyway do you usually post your finds on this thread?? I'd love to find a YSL or PS1 and Santa Monica happens to be my closest runway store so good to know!!!


----------



## Aluxe

kwikspice said:


> View attachment 2054622
> 
> 
> Sister found this hidden as she left the store in dc!! Should I keep it??





kwikspice, don't let me have to grab you and shake you real hard!!!!

PLEASE KEEP IT!

It is pre-Slimane YSL. Some of the YSL dolls would run you over with a pickup truck just to fondle that beauty.


----------



## Aluxe

yakusoku.af said:


> Lots of new bags at the Honolulu tjmaxx. Mostly fendi, a few marc Jacobs and YSL
> I tried I take pics but the employees were setting some racks nearby so I only managed to get one side.
> Sadly no Celine



Lord, take me away to a Honolulu TJ Maxx!!!
Oy, those are a lot of goodies! Thanks for the spy pic.

Looks like TJ Maxx is shy to show us Celine or something.

Is anyone going to go to the Tyson's Corner, VA TJ Maxx sometime soon? Please share intel. Don't want to drive out there - very dangerous shopping area for me


----------



## Ginger Tea

Brahmin





Tahari - butter soft leather. 






For the cooks in the family. Usually goes for $65 and up depending on the store. TJ's price $39.






Tommy Bahama White Baja. Lowest Ive seen this for is $65. TJ's price $29. 

Didn't come across any nifty clothing or shoe finds unfortunately.


----------



## Quinnies

Omg, I didn't know they had YSL and Proenza at the SM TJ Maxx. I am going right after work!


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Lord, take me away to a Honolulu TJ Maxx!!!
> Oy, those are a lot of goodies! Thanks for the spy pic.
> 
> Looks like TJ Maxx is shy to show us Celine or something.
> 
> Is anyone going to go to the Tyson's Corner, VA TJ Maxx sometime soon? Please share intel. Don't want to drive out there - very dangerous shopping area for me



Hello! I was there on Monday, and they had just a few bags scattered across the runway section and none of them were premier designers, so unless they got a new shipment I wouldn't waste my time. I'm still looking for a Celine for you though


----------



## diamondsfrost

I don't think the downtown DC location understands the concept of TJ Maxx. Not many of their designer stuff is actually sold at what we'd consider a 'good bargain'! Saw a Chloe marcie mini crossbody for $575 or something ridiculous when the original price ($695) isn't that much more!


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> Hello! I was there on Monday, and they had just a few bags scattered across the runway section and none of them were premier designers, so unless they got a new shipment I wouldn't waste my time. *I'm still looking for a Celine for you though*



Ooh, thank you 

This is why I love tPF - its a fellowship of bag lovers who help each other out.

BTW, the runway stores all got new premier designer shipments that were supposed to go out on the 7th. Some stores are rolling out quicker than others (honolulu seems like an example). The store might have stocked up with goodies since your last visit


----------



## Aluxe

diamondsfrost said:


> I *don't think the downtown DC location understands the concept of TJ Maxx. Not many of their designer stuff is actually sold at what we'd consider a 'good bargain'!* Saw a Chloe marcie mini crossbody for $575 or something ridiculous when the original price ($695) isn't that much more!



Please PREACH!!! I find that the prices are, well, over priced and they don't like to put things on sale. When an item _finally_ gets discounted, that sale price doesn't drop the way it does at other stores. My friend reminds me that the rent for that location is very high, but like you said, it does seem that they don't understand that they are in the business of good bargains. 

Oh well! Maybe I've been spoiled by my suburban TJ Maxx and Marshalls locations. Or maybe I'm just a cheapskate


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Ginger Tea said:


> Brahmin
> 
> Tahari - butter soft leather.
> 
> For the cooks in the family. Usually goes for $65 and up depending on the store. TJ's price $39.
> 
> Tommy Bahama White Baja. Lowest Ive seen this for is $65. TJ's price $29.
> 
> Didn't come across any nifty clothing or shoe finds unfortunately.



I want that cutting board set so bad!  Saw it at a friends house. She said she got it on a site called 1daysale.com or something for $20 + shipping. I've seen the folding Joseph cutting boards at TJ but keep checking back for the index set. Now I have hope that my TJ may stock it!!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ginger Tea

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> I want that cutting board set so bad!  Saw it at a friends house. She said she got it on a site called 1daysale.com or something for $20 + shipping. I've seen the folding Joseph cutting boards at TJ but keep checking back for the index set. Now I have hope that my TJ may stock it!!  Thanks for sharing



No problem. Just happened to come across them. When they were first marketed I was very interested in them but didn't get it. Came across it on the JC Penny's website for, I think, $65. Amazon.com has it also, but some of the people who ordered it through Amazon are not happy with the purchase due to not receiving what they ordered. Think you're referring to 1saleaday.com. I don't understand how that site works at all.


----------



## megbun

Not sure where I'm going to wear it (not a lot of formal occasions!), but I found this Sachin + Babi dress in my size for $15 (retail $595) at TJ Maxx:







It needs the zipper replaced, but the beading is in perfect shape. The cashier couldn't believe it.


----------



## Jen123

Found this at tj maxx with no tags what so ever. They gave it to me for $14. Does anyone recognize the designer? I was thinking Cynthia rowley or maybe pucci??


----------



## gottaluvmybags

megbun said:


> Not sure where I'm going to wear it (not a lot of formal occasions!), but I found this Sachin + Babi dress in my size for $15 (retail $595) at TJ Maxx:
> 
> It needs the zipper replaced, but the beading is in perfect shape. The cashier couldn't believe it.



Gorgeous - wow


----------



## diamondsfrost

Aluxe said:


> Please PREACH!!! I find that the prices are, well, over priced and they don't like to put things on sale. When an item _finally_ gets discounted, that sale price doesn't drop the way it does at other stores. My friend reminds me that the rent for that location is very high, but like you said, it does seem that they don't understand that they are in the business of good bargains.
> 
> Oh well! Maybe I've been spoiled by my suburban TJ Maxx and Marshalls locations. Or maybe I'm just a cheapskate


I wrote an email to customer service on their website. I doubt we'd get anything out of it but there's no harm in trying.


----------



## jamamcg

diamondsfrost said:


> I wrote an email to customer service on their website. I doubt we'd get anything out of it but there's no harm in trying.



Ive contacted them before about their prices and never heard anything back from them


----------



## jamamcg

Jen123 said:


> Found this at tj maxx with no tags what so ever. They gave it to me for $14. Does anyone recognize the designer? I was thinking Cynthia rowley or maybe pucci??
> 
> View attachment 2057067



i thought Pucci before i read your comment
if its pucci i should say Emilio somewhere in the print  when i found a pucci one i thought it didnt have that,but it was printed on a very dark colour.
its still a nice print tho


----------



## Jen123

jamamcg said:


> i thought Pucci before i read your comment
> if its pucci i should say Emilio somewhere in the print  when i found a pucci one i thought it didnt have that,but it was printed on a very dark colour.
> its still a nice print tho



Thanks for the advice! Time to get my glasses out and inspect this thing


----------



## PrincessDarbe

I thought $119 was good until I found $39! I guess I averaged down. Can never have too many....


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jen123 said:


> Found this at tj maxx with no tags what so ever. They gave it to me for $14. Does anyone recognize the designer? I was thinking Cynthia rowley or maybe pucci??



It also reminds me of DVF prints


----------



## PinkFlower

megbun said:


> Not sure where I'm going to wear it (not a lot of formal occasions!), but I found this Sachin + Babi dress in my size for $15 (retail $595) at TJ Maxx:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It needs the zipper replaced, but the beading is in perfect shape. The cashier couldn't believe it.



Megbun: That is an amazing find. It's gorgeous and at a great price! Love it!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I went back to Honolulu tjmaxx today. I thought maybe they might have put more things out. Like a Celine haha. But no luck. Pretty much the same stuff as the last time. But I took pics of most of it today. Lots of fendi! The two ysl bags were still there.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

PrincessDarbe said:


> I thought $119 was good until I found $39! I guess I averaged down. Can never have too many....



Score!  Never heard that brand but its cute. Love the blue


----------



## Tuuli35

I found this Ralph Lauren black label top today: http://shopping.aol.com/ralph-lauren-black-label-halterneck-top/s352852441 It was $15.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Score!  Never heard that brand but its cute. Love the blue



Thanks.  Luv Brahmin. Classic leather styles still made in usa.


----------



## mmtoto

I went to my local T.J. Maxx yesterday, and I was able to score this beautiful Kate Spade New Bond Street Florence bag for $106 with tax from the Spring Summer 2012 season! 












Can't wait to wear it this spring and summer!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

mmtoto said:


> I went to my local T.J. Maxx yesterday, and I was able to score this beautiful Kate Spade New Bond Street Florence bag for $106 with tax from the Spring Summer 2012 season!
> 
> Can't wait to wear it this spring and summer!



Beautiful!  Congratulations


----------



## HRHtcs

Anyone been to the King of Prussia runway tjx or marlton nj tjx recently? Looking for YSL/ Celine


----------



## Morisa

yakusoku.af said:


> I went back to Honolulu tjmaxx today. I thought maybe they might have put more things out. Like a Celine haha. But no luck. Pretty much the same stuff as the last time. But I took pics of most of it today. Lots of fendi! The two ysl bags were still there.



Wow, nice pics.  Do you know how much the YSL was?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Morisa said:


> Wow, nice pics.  Do you know how much the YSL was?



I didn't look at how much the roady was but the cabas was $1300 if I can remember correctly.


----------



## kwikspice

yakusoku.af said:


> I went back to Honolulu tjmaxx today. I thought maybe they might have put more things out. Like a Celine haha. But no luck. Pretty much the same stuff as the last time. But I took pics of most of it today. Lots of fendi! The two ysl bags were still there.



i want that brown cabas so baddddd


----------



## Beccabaglady

Thanks fire the heads up on the boot bargains ladies!  I checked out my local TJ and picked up these Rebecca Minkoffs for $69!


----------



## <3 purses

yakusoku.af said:


> I went back to Honolulu tjmaxx today. I thought maybe they might have put more things out. Like a Celine haha. But no luck. Pretty much the same stuff as the last time. But I took pics of most of it today. Lots of fendi! The two ysl bags were still there.



Hi, do you remember how much the fendi 2jours was? Thanks


----------



## Beccabaglady

HRHtcs said:


> Anyone been to the King of Prussia runway tjx or marlton nj tjx recently? Looking for YSL/ Celine



Do you mean the one on Swedesford road?  I saw a Gucci.  I may be back over there today,  I'll look and let you know.  Do you ever go to the one on Route 30 near Villanova?  They used to have a big runway section, but I haven't been there lately.


----------



## Jen123

What do u ladies think?


----------



## yakusoku.af

<3 purses said:


> Hi, do you remember how much the fendi 2jours was? Thanks



Sorry I didn't look at the price for that one


----------



## smiley13tree

Jen123 said:


> What do u ladies think?



Love it! How much is it?


----------



## Jen123

smiley13tree said:


> Love it! How much is it?



$1400! I really love her but am not sure since I bought a gray bv in September


----------



## smiley13tree

Jen123 said:


> $1400! I really love her but am not sure since I bought a gray bv in September



But BV is totally different in terms of style.  Could you see yourself using it a lot? It's such a good find!


----------



## Jen123

smiley13tree said:


> But BV is totally different in terms of style.  Could you see yourself using it a lot? It's such a good find!



Totally true I love the way you think! I would def get use out of it, it would be a great every day work bag. Could I use this in the summer or is that a stretch bc of the color?


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2058885
> 
> 
> What do u ladies think?



BUY BUY BUY!!!

No, if you feel the color is to close to you BV then don't buy. But please let us know which TJ Maxx you saw it in and what other goodies there were.

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## Jen123

Here's a comparison photo of the colors! I really love the ysl

Found it at the Virginia beach tj maxx. Here is a cute Chloe too!


----------



## Jen123

Here are some up close mod shots. Gossssshhh I love her!!! I feel slightly guilty because I should be focusing on getting a new laptop and tv but I love this bag! I bought her last year is navy in the large size and returned because of the size but I feel like its meant to be now that I found a medium!


----------



## babycinnamon

Jen123 said:
			
		

> Here are some up close mod shots. Gossssshhh I love her!!! I feel slightly guilty because I should be focusing on getting a new laptop and tv but I love this bag! I bought her last year is navy in the large size and returned because of the size but I feel like its meant to be now that I found a medium!



it looks great on you and for such a great price!!! I say KEEEEEEEPPP! 

Don't think, just keep!


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> Here are some up close mod shots. Gossssshhh I love her!!! I feel slightly guilty because I should be focusing on getting a new laptop and tv but I love this bag! I bought her last year is navy in the large size and returned because of the size but I feel like its meant to be now that I found a medium!
> 
> View attachment 2059133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059134




It looks fabulous on ya! Grey is a great neutral and if many can have more than one black bag, why not a grey eh?


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Jen123 said:


> Here are some up close mod shots. Gossssshhh I love her!!! I feel slightly guilty because I should be focusing on getting a new laptop and tv but I love this bag! I bought her last year is navy in the large size and returned because of the size but I feel like its meant to be now that I found a medium!



It is meant to be!!  Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Jen123

babycinnamon said:


> it looks great on you and for such a great price!!! I say KEEEEEEEPPP!
> 
> Don't think, just keep!





Aluxe said:


> It looks fabulous on ya! Grey is a great neutral and if many can have more than one black bag, why not a grey eh?





HeartMyMJs said:


> It is meant to be!!  Gorgeous color!!



This is exactly why I come on here, to be enabled without feeling guilty! I think I am going to keep her.... I'm about to file taxes, so it's basically free right?!


----------



## mranda

Jen123 said:
			
		

> What do u ladies think?



Love love!!!!! It looks amazing! Glad you are keeping it!!


----------



## passion4pink

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2058885
> 
> 
> What do u ladies think?


This bag looks great on you! She is a keeper!


----------



## smiley13tree

Jen123 said:


> Here are some up close mod shots. Gossssshhh I love her!!! I feel slightly guilty because I should be focusing on getting a new laptop and tv but I love this bag! I bought her last year is navy in the large size and returned because of the size but I feel like its meant to be now that I found a medium!



It looks beautiful on you! You can definitely wear it in the summer! The Marcie you found was pretty too. I would snap it up if it was in a cognac color.


----------



## tanniengo

Hi everyone, 
this beauty is on sale at TJMAXX at Tustin, CA for $1499.99


----------



## tanniengo

I got this Givenchy Obsedia White Clutch at the same location today. What do you guys think?


----------



## Lawseenai

Which tj maxx has runway section?? Is it a hit n miss thing or there are stores that have more? I am loving your purchases here! Envy!!


----------



## Handbaglove751

Found this lovely Fendi Chameleon Boston bag in a gray color block the other day!! Does anyone have this bag?? I'm a little worried of color transfer and how the strap will hold up. Do you guys think it might be a little too trendy, not sure if I should keep it or not?? Thanks!!


----------



## HRHtcs

Beccabaglady said:


> Do you mean the one on Swedesford road?  I saw a Gucci.  I may be back over there today,  I'll look and let you know.  Do you ever go to the one on Route 30 near Villanova?  They used to have a big runway section, but I haven't been there lately.



Thanks! Yeah the one on Swedesford Rd. I've haven't taken the trip to check it out yet (I'm in Philly). I've tried the Runway TJX in St. Davids PA and Marlton NJ a multiple times but I've never found anything amazing at either. I've bought a few Helmut Lang blazers & sweaters at Marlton but neither ever has handbags. 

I have hope though...I keep seeing everyone post pictures of the bags I want at other TJX stores across the country and I'm like ahhhh please one day let it be my tj's!


----------



## <3 purses

yakusoku.af said:


> Sorry I didn't look at the price for that one



No worries, thank you. I'm on the hunt for one


----------



## <3 purses

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2059112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2059113
> 
> 
> Here's a comparison photo of the colors! I really love the ysl
> 
> Found it at the Virginia beach tj maxx. Here is a cute Chloe too!



I'm glad you're keeping her, absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Ginger Tea

Jen123 said:


> Here's a comparison photo of the colors! I really love the ysl
> 
> Found it at the Virginia beach tj maxx. Here is a cute Chloe too!



Nice. And your TJ's actually gives you a real shopping bag. Mine has nothing but plastic bags. It is not a runway store. The YSL is a keeper.


----------



## authenticplease

tanniengo said:


> Hi everyone,
> this beauty is on sale at TJMAXX at Tustin, CA for $1499.99



I love this.....just gorgeous


----------



## authenticplease

Jen123 said:


> Here's a comparison photo of the colors! I really love the ysl
> 
> Found it at the Virginia beach tj maxx. Here is a cute Chloe too!



Teeheeee.....love that it was already in the car!:giggles:  I would keep!


----------



## authenticplease

These are at the TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb....


----------



## Beccabaglady

HRHtcs said:


> Thanks! Yeah the one on Swedesford Rd. I've haven't taken the trip to check it out yet (I'm in Philly). I've tried the Runway TJX in St. Davids PA and Marlton NJ a multiple times but I've never found anything amazing at either. I've bought a few Helmut Lang blazers & sweaters at Marlton but neither ever has handbags.
> 
> I have hope though...I keep seeing everyone post pictures of the bags I want at other TJX stores across the country and I'm like ahhhh please one day let it be my tj's!



I just grabbed some Rebecca Minkoff boots there on clearance Friday.  I'm headed to the mall either today or tomorrow, so I'll pop in there and see what they have.  There was an empty rack with just the Gucci on it, maybe they were getting ready to put more out.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Aluxe

tanniengo said:


> I got this Givenchy Obsedia White Clutch at the same location today. What do you guys think?



Its gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## OlderSis

authenticplease said:


> These are at the TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb....



FENDI MANIA !! thanks so much for posting pics ! This selection is fabulous. Hope my TJM tonight is as well stocked !


----------



## Purplehearts

authenticplease said:
			
		

> These are at the TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb....



I need that Fendi tote!! Maybe some good finds will travel over to the DMV area........


----------



## Aluxe

Purplehearts said:


> I need that Fendi tote!! Maybe some good finds will travel over to the DMV area........



They had that bag at the Marshalls in Greenbelt for a while last year. I'm sure it'll pop up again somewhere soon. Will let you know.

Is it just me, or have the luxe sightings in the DMV been slim? 

Anyway, just putting the word out - If anyone sees a Celine Phantom or Luggage that you aren't buying, PM me please. Thank you!


----------



## Jen123

mranda said:


> Love love!!!!! It looks amazing! Glad you are keeping it!!





passion4pink said:


> This bag looks great on you! She is a keeper!





smiley13tree said:


> It looks beautiful on you! You can definitely wear it in the summer! The Marcie you found was pretty too. I would snap it up if it was in a cognac color.





<3 purses said:


> I'm glad you're keeping her, absolutely gorgeous





Ginger Tea said:


> Nice. And your TJ's actually gives you a real shopping bag. Mine has nothing but plastic bags. It is not a runway store. The YSL is a keeper.





authenticplease said:


> Teeheeee.....love that it was already in the car!:giggles:  I would keep!



Thank you everyone for the advice!! I can never make big buying decision without the help of my dear tpfers!


----------



## OlderSis

OlderSis said:


> FENDI MANIA !! thanks so much for posting pics ! This selection is fabulous. Hope my TJM tonight is as well stocked !


TJMaxx Oak Brook is loaded with purses already shown in pics here. Primarily Fendi, but also Todds, Gucci, etc. Well worth the trip. Be prepared to be surrounded by luxury !


----------



## jamamcg

loads of versace scarves on the website, but the prices are still quite crazy
http://www.tkmaxx.com/women/scarves/icat/1918#esp_cf=ESP_Rational_Brand&esp_filter_ESP_Rational_Brand=Versace


----------



## Aluxe

^^ Wow the scarves are more expensive than the ones I've seen here which are going for $120. Still a deal though. Thanks for sharing your intel.


----------



## <3 purses

http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-black-...s-_-Fendi-_-womens_handbags_totes-_-320737001
I found this bag at my tjmaxx for $1799. I'm in TX, so with tax it comes out $1947. Is this a good deal considered the retail price is $2440. Thanks for your inputs


----------



## PrincessDarbe

<3 purses said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-black-leather-and-calf-hair-2jours-elite-convertible-tote/PRODUCT_FEED/320737001/detail.fly?gclid=CM6frpGwsrUCFQLznAod3A4AlQ&partner=Gate_CSE_Google+Product+Ads_Fendi_Handbags&referer=ca_google_productads&PROMO=promo970009&cm_mmc=ca_google_productads-_-Fendi-_-womens_handbags_totes-_-320737001
> I found this bag at my tjmaxx for $1799. I'm in TX, so with tax it comes out $1947. Is this a good deal considered the retail price is $2440. Thanks for your inputs



My sister always says that as long as you use it and enjoy it then its a good buy.


----------



## bella601

Jen123 said:


> Here are some up close mod shots. Gossssshhh I love her!!! I feel slightly guilty because I should be focusing on getting a new laptop and tv but I love this bag! I bought her last year is navy in the large size and returned because of the size but I feel like its meant to be now that I found a medium!



Love your purchase!


----------



## LoLaChoo

<3 purses said:


> http://www.bluefly.com/fendi-black-leather-and-calf-hair-2jours-elite-convertible-tote/PRODUCT_FEED/320737001/detail.fly?gclid=CM6frpGwsrUCFQLznAod3A4AlQ&partner=Gate_CSE_Google+Product+Ads_Fendi_Handbags&referer=ca_google_productads&PROMO=promo970009&cm_mmc=ca_google_productads-_-Fendi-_-womens_handbags_totes-_-320737001
> I found this bag at my tjmaxx for $1799. I'm in TX, so with tax it comes out $1947. Is this a good deal considered the retail price is $2440. Thanks for your inputs



Well, if I'm doing my math right, it's about 25% off which is a decent deal. But if it is a bag you love, it's a great deal. Don't buy it just because it's on sale. I have been trying to take my own advice...I'm sitting on a muse 2 that I got for $500 but not sure that I will use it. If you will get plenty of use out of it, keep it and love it! It seems pretty versatile


----------



## <3 purses

LoLaChoo said:


> Well, if I'm doing my math right, it's about 25% off which is a decent deal. But if it is a bag you love, it's a great deal. Don't buy it just because it's on sale. I have been trying to take my own advice...I'm sitting on a muse 2 that I got for $500 but not sure that I will use it. If you will get plenty of use out of it, keep it and love it! It seems pretty versatile



I've always wanted the 2jours, but I'm not sure if this is the best deal I can get, I just bought a bag and putting out 2k at this moment seems a lot  and yes, you're right, it's about 25-27% off


----------



## <3 purses

PrincessDarbe said:


> My sister always says that as long as you use it and enjoy it then its a good buy.



Great advice, I just wish I hadn't gotten the other bag, then I wouldn't be in a dilemma


----------



## srao

hi i am trying to find the make of this bag , which i am in love with and want to buy, but dont know the name of the brand, CAN ANY ONE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE recognise this bag and tell me the name of the brand? 
attaching a pic below
if no one recognises this bag / brand, then can any one please tell where should i try to find? 
waiting for the responses
thanks


----------



## MaxineL

srao said:
			
		

> hi i am trying to find the make of this bag , which i am in love with and want to buy, but dont know the name of the brand, CAN ANY ONE PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE recognise this bag and tell me the name of the brand?
> attaching a pic below
> 
> if no one recognises this bag / brand, then can any one please tell where should i try to find?
> waiting for the responses
> thanks



The brand of the purse is Milly, it is called the Allie clutch. I'm pretty sure it comes with an attachable strap. Hope this helps.


----------



## srao

Dear Maxinel, Thanks a million for responding back and yes i have checked  it is the ' ALLIE CLUTCH ' BY MILLY  you have made my day, 
thank you soooooooooooooooooo much, 
any ideas where will i find this brand ? i mean usually which stores would caryy it? as i really want to buy this Clutch in black color 
kindly reply
thanks


----------



## OlderSis

srao said:


> Dear Maxinel, Thanks a million for responding back and yes i have checked  it is the ' ALLIE CLUTCH ' BY MILLY  you have made my day,
> thank you soooooooooooooooooo much,
> any ideas where will i find this brand ? i mean usually which stores would caryy it? as i really want to buy this Clutch in black color
> kindly reply
> thanks


Do a google search. Nieman, Bloomingdales, Shopbop and more carry the line.


----------



## MaxineL

srao said:
			
		

> Dear Maxinel, Thanks a million for responding back and yes i have checked  it is the ' ALLIE CLUTCH ' BY MILLY  you have made my day,
> thank you soooooooooooooooooo much,
> any ideas where will i find this brand ? i mean usually which stores would caryy it? as i really want to buy this Clutch in black color
> kindly reply
> thanks



I looked on eBay for the purse but there are none listed. I also looked through all the milly bags on shopstyle and couldn't find it. I hope you have better luck finding it. Thank you for the kind reply by the way.


----------



## Aluxe

Did a lot of running around today. Picked up a pair of Sanctuary jeans for $10. 






They are the 3rd pair of jeans I've bought in the last 10 days! Got another 2 for $7 and a John Varvatos tee for my nephew for $7 as well. No more TJ Maxx or Marshalls for me for at least a week.

I also found a Ralph Lauren lamb fur vest in medium. Its $349 at Marshalls in Annapolis and over $700 at the Greenbelt, MD location.

***************
Forgot to mention that TJ Maxx, Annapolis had a Zac Posen Get Happy clutch on sale for $80 and lots of Kate Spade Grand Street Cyndy wallets.


----------



## srao

MaxineL said:


> I looked on eBay for the purse but there are none listed. I also looked through all the milly bags on shopstyle and couldn't find it. I hope you have better luck finding it. Thank you for the kind reply by the way.


thanks maxinel
please let me know if you ever come across some one selling  this bag


----------



## nova_girl

Here's my report from the Alexandria, VA (Potomac Yard) runway store. There wasn't much but it was a definite improvement from the last time I was there because there was absolutely nothing!

















I also found this Bottega Veneta, surprisingly mixed in with the non- runway purses. I did buy it because I've been wanting a BV for a while and it was in great condition with cards and dust bag, but I'm not sure if $1199.99 is a great price because I know they went on sale a couple of months ago during the winter sales.


----------



## LnA

nova_girl said:


> I also found this Bottega Veneta, surprisingly mixed in with the non- runway purses. I did buy it because I've been wanting a BV for a while and it was in great condition with cards and dust bag, but I'm not sure if $1199.99 is a great price because I know they went on sale a couple of months ago during the winter sales.



I'm amazed at some of the designer bags that end up at TJs. I bought a BV large hobo from NM during their winter sale a few months ago and it was still $1507 so you got a great deal. I love the color. It's a keeper!


----------



## LnA

$1507 before tax.


----------



## yakusoku.af

<3 purses said:


> Hi, do you remember how much the fendi 2jours was? Thanks



I went back today and it was still there


----------



## <3 purses

yakusoku.af said:


> I went back today and it was still there



Thank you so much for checking the price for me. I luckily did find one at my tjmaxx. But this one was $1799 (???) Apparently it wasn't one of the more popular bags, the others were gone as soon as they put them out, the SA said.


----------



## srao

nova_girl said:


> Here's my report from the Alexandria, VA (Potomac Yard) runway store. There wasn't much but it was a definite improvement from the last time I was there because there was absolutely nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this Bottega Veneta, surprisingly mixed in with the non- runway purses. I did buy it because I've been wanting a BV for a while and it was in great condition with cards and dust bag, but I'm not sure if $1199.99 is a great price because I know they went on sale a couple of months ago during the winter sales.



wow, you definitely been very lucky as i am also keeping an eye for this BV bag but no luck  ... lovely color and definitely a keeper


----------



## srao

would you pleas emind telling which city are you based in that you found bv in tj maxx ?coz i personaly think it makes a difference if you are in a big city As NY, LA, CA etc,


----------



## rainrowan

^If you check their website, they have a store locator... I believe most if not all the premier designers like BV are sold through their TJMAXX RUNWAY stores, so it's not just the major cosmopolitan cities.


----------



## nova_girl

LnA said:


> I'm amazed at some of the designer bags that end up at TJs. I bought a BV large hobo from NM during their winter sale a few months ago and it was still $1507 so you got a great deal. I love the color. It's a keeper!



Thank you! I knew they were on sale a few months back but I couldn't remember the prices. Mine is a medium though I think, so I'm not sure of the price of those during the sale. The longer I keep it the more attached I get so I'm most likely keeping it. I did want a gray bag and this is bluish gray so I think it's a keeper 



srao said:


> wow, you definitely been very lucky as i am also keeping an eye for this BV bag but no luck  ... lovely color and definitely a keeper



Thank you! I've been seeing BV posts in this thread for a while and I guess it was finally my turn. You'll find one soon I'm sure, I think there have been a lot of new shipments at runway stores.



srao said:


> would you pleas emind telling which city are you based in that you found bv in tj maxx ?coz i personaly think it makes a difference if you are in a big city As NY, LA, CA etc,



Hi, I found it at the Alexandria, VA store, which is just outside Washington, D.C. Rainrowan is correct I that if you check the website they'll show you the Runway store(s) closest to you and they will be your best chance at finding the high end stuff. Good luck!


----------



## authenticplease

srao said:


> would you pleas emind telling which city are you based in that you found bv in tj maxx ?coz i personaly think it makes a difference if you are in a big city As NY, LA, CA etc,



I have seen BV in the ATL stores.


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> Here's my report from the Alexandria, VA (Potomac Yard) runway store. There wasn't much but it was a definite improvement from the last time I was there because there was absolutely nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found this Bottega Veneta, surprisingly mixed in with the non- runway purses. I did buy it because I've been wanting a BV for a while and it was in great condition with cards and dust bag, but I'm not sure if $1199.99 is a great price because I know they went on sale a couple of months ago during the winter sales.




Ooh! congrats on the BV! What color is it, please, per color code number?

Thanks for the intel.


----------



## diamondsfrost

The DC TJs had a bunch of Vera Wang Lavender flats for $70 (which honestly I think is too much for a pair of flats), but I doubt they'd lower the price before they're all snatched up.


----------



## Tuuli35

I saw these Lanvin shoes for $149 http://www.lyst.com/shoes/lanvin-shoe-boots-black/


----------



## Jen123

Tuuli35 said:


> I saw these Lanvin shoes for $149 http://www.lyst.com/shoes/lanvin-shoe-boots-black/



Those are CUTE!!


----------



## Tuuli35

Jen123 said:


> Those are CUTE!!


Yes, my size too, but I couldnt even stand in them


----------



## Aluxe

diamondsfrost said:


> The DC TJs had a bunch of Vera Wang Lavender flats for $70 (which honestly I think is too much for a pair of flats), but I doubt they'd lower the price before they're all snatched up.



Thanks for the intel. I take it they had no bags, huh?


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Ooh! congrats on the BV! What color is it, please, per color code number?
> 
> Thanks for the intel.



It's one of the newer tags so I don't think it clearly indicates the color. The ladies on the BV boards think it might be Krim.



I've put my stuff in the bag and tried it on but sadly I think it's just a little too small for me. If any of the DC/MD/VA ladies are interested in it I can return it to one of the two Runway stores in NoVa (Tysons or Alexandria) this week and leave it under your name at the cash registers. PM me if interested! The bag has already been authenticated by the lovely ladies over in the BV sub-forum, and a it's $1199.99 plus tax.


----------



## iluvmybags

HRHtcs said:
			
		

> Just bought a T3 Featherweight hair dryer (the white one) for $60 at Marshalls! I've been wanting the featherweight for so long but I have a problem paying $200 for a hair dryer, lol.



Hmm I wonder if they raised their price recently or if Marshall's prices lower than TJMaxx -- I just found (and bought!) the T3 Featherweight dryer for $89.99.  It says originally $200.

Has anyone ever seen it for $60 at TJMaxx or should check Marshall's instead? Are these commonly found at Marshall's/TJMaxx or was this a lucky find?

(And is this a good price for this dryer or do you think I can find it for less somewhere else?)


----------



## diamondsfrost

Aluxe said:


> Thanks for the intel. I take it they had no bags, huh?


There were some (<5) Fendi bags (leather, not canvas) and a Givenchy wallet, and an Marc Jacobs. But those were there from the previous week.


----------



## Aluxe

diamondsfrost said:


> There were some (<5) Fendi bags (leather, not canvas) and a Givenchy wallet, and an Marc Jacobs. But those were there from the previous week.



Thanks so much for the info. Won't swing by the store today.


----------



## starface

I've been finding literally the greatest things in the sale sections of my local TJMaxx and Marshalls, I always make a beeline for that section of my store, (which is in the SF Bay Area) and I always come upon really unique and fun pieces for a fraction of the cost. I don't think they have a lot of designer bags (besides a lone Missoni luggage bag 2 months ago) at these stores but I know that the Marshalls sometimes carries Prada heels for around $200, but they're usually in really big sizes (which for the first time makes me regret my normal sized feet ...lol)

They do have really good name brands and contemporary designers like Vince, MBMJ, Free People, Alice and Olivia, Helmut Lang etc. Also, the Marshalls had a really good selection of designer denim last time I went  (Lucky, SFAM, Current Elliot, Joe's, True Religion etc.) though so if you're in the Bay Area, make the trip over the hills and be sure to check the Dublin Marshalls and TJMaxx! 

What I bought: 
At TJMAXX
-Love Moschino Cropped Blazer: Retail $499.99, TJMAxx Price 149.99 Marked Down to $12.00 (Gotta love those yellow tags!)

-Vince Cowl Neck Top: Retail $220.00 , Marked down to $9.99
http://www.shopbop.com/cowl-neck-blouse-vince/vp/v=1/845524441892850.htm

-Hudson LouLou Tuxedo Crop in Chopin: Retail: $198.00, TJ Price: $60 Marked Down to $15.00
http://plumejeans.info/images/Chopin-Hudson-LouLou-Tuxedo-Crop-Super-Skinny-Jeans.jpg

Marshalls

Bird by Juicy Couture Adrian Dress: Retail $398.00, Marshalls Price: $60.00 Marked Down to $15.00 
http://www.ssense.com/photos/women/00/2/1/02243F108001_1_1.jpg

Current Elliot High Rise Neat Trouser Jeans: Retail $218.00, Marshalls Price: $69.99 Marked Down to $25.00 

Spotted: 

Ralph Lauren (Designer Collection) Pink Skirt in sz 8  on sale for $69.00 (retails for $798.00)  at Marshalls
(In the same material as the pink dresses from this collection, so I assume its from this collection though I can't find it. http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2012RTW-RLAUREN)
I would get it but its unfortunately not in my size 

As you can kinda tell, a lot of the designer merchandise is actually quite old (I suspect the Moschino blazer to be from '08 and the Juicy dress is from '09) however, the stuff you can find is literally amazing if you're willing to hunt for it. It's definitely worth the trek over the hills from San Francisco if you can make it. (And its much better than the TJ's in the city and in the more "urban" areas) I found from reading this thread that most of the good stuff is in the suburbs, probably because people don't know what they've got and it seems like TJ's just sends better stuff over there. (Also BTW, these are not Runway Stores)


----------



## AshJs3

iluvmybags said:


> Hmm I wonder if they raised their price recently or if Marshall's prices lower than TJMaxx -- I just found (and bought!) the T3 Featherweight dryer for $89.99.  It says originally $200.
> 
> Has anyone ever seen it for $60 at TJMaxx or should check Marshall's instead? Are these commonly found at Marshall's/TJMaxx or was this a lucky find?
> 
> (And is this a good price for this dryer or do you think I can find it for less somewhere else?)



I saw one at my TJ Maxx but I can't remember if it was $60 or $90. Both of those sound right.  This was the first one I'd seen. I do have a cheaper T3 hair dryer that I got there, but not the featherweight. 

In other news I found some CUTE MIA sandals that are currently under "New Arrivals" on the MIA website for $30 today!


----------



## jaslee

I was at the Marshalls in Rego Park, NY and they had these LK Bennett pumps ("Sledge") in Red marked down to $40 in sizes 37, 38, and 40: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/l-k-ben...ferralID=dd8a5ad8-7c9a-11e2-8751-001b2166c2c0


----------



## Pao9

starface said:
			
		

> I've been finding literally the greatest things in the sale sections of my local TJMaxx and Marshalls, I always make a beeline for that section of my store, (which is in the SF Bay Area) and I always come upon really unique and fun pieces for a fraction of the cost. I don't think they have a lot of designer bags (besides a lone Missoni luggage bag 2 months ago) at these stores but I know that the Marshalls sometimes carries Prada heels for around $200, but they're usually in really big sizes (which for the first time makes me regret my normal sized feet ...lol)
> 
> They do have really good name brands and contemporary designers like Vince, MBMJ, Free People, Alice and Olivia, Helmut Lang etc. Also, the Marshalls had a really good selection of designer denim last time I went  (Lucky, SFAM, Current Elliot, Joe's, True Religion etc.) though so if you're in the Bay Area, make the trip over the hills and be sure to check the Dublin Marshalls and TJMaxx!
> 
> What I bought:
> At TJMAXX
> -Love Moschino Cropped Blazer: Retail $499.99, TJMAxx Price 149.99 Marked Down to $12.00 (Gotta love those yellow tags!)
> 
> -Vince Cowl Neck Top: Retail $220.00 , Marked down to $9.99
> http://www.shopbop.com/cowl-neck-blouse-vince/vp/v=1/845524441892850.htm
> 
> -Hudson LouLou Tuxedo Crop in Chopin: Retail: $198.00, TJ Price: $60 Marked Down to $15.00
> http://plumejeans.info/images/Chopin-Hudson-LouLou-Tuxedo-Crop-Super-Skinny-Jeans.jpg
> 
> Marshalls
> 
> Bird by Juicy Couture Adrian Dress: Retail $398.00, Marshalls Price: $60.00 Marked Down to $15.00
> http://www.ssense.com/photos/women/00/2/1/02243F108001_1_1.jpg
> 
> Current Elliot High Rise Neat Trouser Jeans: Retail $218.00, Marshalls Price: $69.99 Marked Down to $25.00
> 
> Spotted:
> 
> Ralph Lauren (Designer Collection) Pink Skirt in sz 8  on sale for $69.00 (retails for $798.00)  at Marshalls
> (In the same material as the pink dresses from this collection, so I assume its from this collection though I can't find it. http://www.style.com/fashionshows/complete/S2012RTW-RLAUREN)
> I would get it but its unfortunately not in my size
> 
> As you can kinda tell, a lot of the designer merchandise is actually quite old (I suspect the Moschino blazer to be from '08 and the Juicy dress is from '09) however, the stuff you can find is literally amazing if you're willing to hunt for it. It's definitely worth the trek over the hills from San Francisco if you can make it. (And its much better than the TJ's in the city and in the more "urban" areas) I found from reading this thread that most of the good stuff is in the suburbs, probably because people don't know what they've got and it seems like TJ's just sends better stuff over there. (Also BTW, these are not Runway Stores)



To share these deals and don't post any pics!!!!! We need to see the goods!!! Lol! Those are amazing prices! My Tj clearance section hasn't gotten that cheap yet, everything is around $89-139!


----------



## BagBragger

Pao9 said:
			
		

> To share these deals and don't post any pics!!!!! We need to see the goods!!! Lol! Those are amazing prices! My Tj clearance section hasn't gotten that cheap yet, everything is around $89-139!



Click the links, there are pictures, just one tap and you'd see them.


----------



## starface

Pao9 said:


> To share these deals and don't post any pics!!!!! We need to see the goods!!! Lol! Those are amazing prices! My Tj clearance section hasn't gotten that cheap yet, everything is around $89-139!




Haha, I will post the real pictures shortly  just need to find my phone first or it may just be crappy webcam pictures


----------



## starface

I did actually take off most of the tags from the clothing (as I got most of them 2-3 weeks ago) However I did take pics of the Love Moschino Blazer and the Juicy Dress (As I haven't worn them yet and the tags are still on) 

Love Moschino Cropped Blazer:














Bird by Juicy Couture Dress





You may have to look really closely at the tag to see the $15.00 but its there! 







You may also notice how battered looking the tags are on these clothes, I guess they've had them in stores for a while. I'm pretty sure this also indicates that TJMAXX and Marshalls don't get rid of a lot of the contemporary designer clothes.


----------



## Pao9

starface said:
			
		

> I did actually take off most of the tags from the clothing (as I got most of them 2-3 weeks ago) However I did take pics of the Love Moschino Blazer and the Juicy Dress (As I haven't worn them yet and the tags are still on)
> 
> Love Moschino Cropped Blazer:
> 
> Bird by Juicy Couture Dress
> 
> You may have to look really closely at the tag to see the $15.00 but its there!
> 
> You may also notice how battered looking the tags are on these clothes, I guess they've had them in stores for a while. I'm pretty sure this also indicates that TJMAXX and Marshalls don't get rid of a lot of the contemporary designer clothes.



Wow! I don't think I've seen a purple tag for under $20 ever! Much less for a jacket! Well done!


----------



## Tarhls

starface said:
			
		

> I did actually take off most of the tags from the clothing (as I got most of them 2-3 weeks ago) However I did take pics of the Love Moschino Blazer and the Juicy Dress (As I haven't worn them yet and the tags are still on)
> 
> Love Moschino Cropped Blazer:
> 
> Bird by Juicy Couture Dress
> 
> You may have to look really closely at the tag to see the $15.00 but its there!
> 
> You may also notice how battered looking the tags are on these clothes, I guess they've had them in stores for a while. I'm pretty sure this also indicates that TJMAXX and Marshalls don't get rid of a lot of the contemporary designer clothes.



The Love Moschino jacket is amazing, congrats


----------



## Tuuli35

Love the Moschino jacket!


----------



## Swtshan7

Currently pushing this moschino scarf around tjmaxx yay or nay


----------



## Purplehearts

Swtshan7 said:
			
		

> Currently pushing this moschino scarf around tjmaxx yay or nay



It's cute and playful! Did u get it? How much?


----------



## ssicaa

purplehearts said:


> it's cute and playful! Did u get it? How much?


+1


----------



## Swtshan7

Purplehearts said:


> It's cute and playful! Did u get it? How much?


I did , i love scarves and I pushed it around the store in my cart for a while and thought up a bunch of cute outfit ideas.... it was $50


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Swtshan7 said:


> I did , i love scarves and I pushed it around the store in my cart for a while and thought up a bunch of cute outfit ideas.... it was $50



That is a wonderful scarf! I love that olive oyl moschino gal it reminds me of summers in Italy when. I was a teenager!!


----------



## Black Elite

Ladies and gents, do you find the quality of TJMaxx/Marshall's items to be the same as in the department stores? I have only one tee shirt of Marshall's, but have the same shirt from Nordstrom, but the one from Nordstrom is an obvious higher quality (perhaps the different colors are mad differently?). 

I LOVE browsing through the Marshall's near my apartment but after a horrible CS experience, I haven't been back. I tell myself the quality isn't as good anyway, but looking through all your finds, I am certainly doubting this. 

Please share you opinions!


----------



## miah100

Anybody seen Celine lately? I'm going to nyc next week and I would like to know which TJ Maxx I should stalk for a new cabas tote lol


----------



## cumbaroll

nova_girl said:


> It's one of the newer tags so I don't think it clearly indicates the color. The ladies on the BV boards think it might be Krim.
> 
> I've put my stuff in the bag and tried it on but sadly I think it's just a little too small for me. If any of the DC/MD/VA ladies are interested in it I can return it to one of the two Runway stores in NoVa (Tysons or Alexandria) this week and leave it under your name at the cash registers. PM me if interested! The bag has already been authenticated by the lovely ladies over in the BV sub-forum, and a it's $1199.99 plus tax.



Did you return it already?


----------



## Pao9

miah100 said:
			
		

> Anybody seen Celine lately? I'm going to nyc next week and I would like to know which TJ Maxx I should stalk for a new cabas tote lol



Are you on poshmark? I think I just asked about you twilly! It's the same name! I'm @chycgal by the way!
Sorry if you don't know what the hell I'm talking about lol!!!!!


----------



## starface

Black Elite said:


> Ladies and gents, do you find the quality of TJMaxx/Marshall's items to be the same as in the department stores? I have only one tee shirt of Marshall's, but have the same shirt from Nordstrom, but the one from Nordstrom is an obvious higher quality (perhaps the different colors are mad differently?).
> 
> I LOVE browsing through the Marshall's near my apartment but after a horrible CS experience, I haven't been back. I tell myself the quality isn't as good anyway, but looking through all your finds, I am certainly doubting this.
> 
> Please share you opinions!


I definitely think that the quality is about the same in regards to [past season goods , however many dept stores send in defective or imperfect goods to TJ's, I feel like if you see the same things in dept stores as the same time as in TJ's you should be a little cautious about the quality, however I don't think it's anything to be worried about and should not stop you from finding great deals! Everything I have bought from TJMAXX/Marshalls has held up nicely throughout the years and  I have bought a Free People shirt from TJMAXX that is the same quality as the one I bought on the actual website. So Don't Worry!


----------



## miah100

Pao9 said:


> Are you on poshmark? I think I just asked about you twilly! It's the same name! I'm @chycgal by the way!
> Sorry if you don't know what the hell I'm talking about lol!!!!!



Don't worry! That was me lol


----------



## nova_girl

cumbaroll said:


> Did you return it already?



Hi, yes I returned it to the Potomac Yard store on Thursday or Friday (I can't remember which day).


----------



## jamamcg

Black Elite said:
			
		

> Ladies and gents, do you find the quality of TJMaxx/Marshall's items to be the same as in the department stores? I have only one tee shirt of Marshall's, but have the same shirt from Nordstrom, but the one from Nordstrom is an obvious higher quality (perhaps the different colors are mad differently?).
> 
> I LOVE browsing through the Marshall's near my apartment but after a horrible CS experience, I haven't been back. I tell myself the quality isn't as good anyway, but looking through all your finds, I am certainly doubting this.
> 
> Please share you opinions!



I usually find that the high end items are seconds and damaged in someway. Even if its unnoticeable its there for a reason usually scarves thar are there are a miss print

I mean think about it!!!!! the amount of Fendi bags showing up that are in classic styles and colours they would normally go to the outlet and then to sample sales rather that being bought by TjMaxx or TKmaxx

About 90% of the  items I see are damaged in someway or another either stained,ripped, pulled, stretched, misprinted etc


----------



## KrissieNO.5

jamamcg said:


> I usually find that the high end items are seconds and damaged in someway. Even if its unnoticeable its there for a reason usually scarves thar are there are a miss print
> 
> I mean think about it!!!!! the amount of Fendi bags showing up that are in classic styles and colours they would normally go to the outlet and then to sample sales rather that being bought by TjMaxx or TKmaxx
> 
> About 90% of the  items I see are damaged in someway or another either stained,ripped, pulled, stretched, misprinted etc



Yes! They are irregular. I learned this in school. A lot of items there did not meet the quality standards of the company ( like if you find a pair of j brand jeans lets say the company didnt find that pair to meet their standards of quality so they get sent to places like tj maxx) it could be for the most trivial things too.  Other things are there bc too many were produced or if an item doesn't sell for a long time at a store, outlet etc. off to tj maxx it goes and others are just out of season!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

My experience is less than 10% is irregular in someway. Especially when items have original store tags like talbot or Lauren with the red markdowns from the store. I bot items in a department store then found it at tjm for a fraction of the price.  I could not find a difference side by side.


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> My experience is less than 10% is irregular in someway. Especially when items have original store tags like talbot or Lauren with the red markdowns from the store. I bot items in a department store then found it at tjm for a fraction of the price.  I could not find a difference side by side.



Same here. I've seen original store tags from Bloomingdales and Neimans on items I bought at TJMaxx, as well as Marshalls. If it's by chance irregular, it is marked as such.


----------



## Beccabaglady

Finally made it back over to the KOP TJMaxx.  They had a silver Jimmy Choo for $1099, a black leather Gucci for $1199, and a bunch of Michael Kors for $549 or $599.  They also had a Celina(not a typo) alligator bag that was ripped & totally beat up for $399 - crazy! I would have taken pics but my phone was not cooperating.


----------



## Pao9

Beccabaglady said:
			
		

> Finally made it back over to the KOP TJMaxx.  They had a silver Jimmy Choo for $1099, a black leather Gucci for $1199, and a bunch of Michael Kors for $549 or $599.  They also had a Celina(not a typo) alligator bag that was ripped & totally beat up for $399 - crazy! I would have taken pics but my phone was not cooperating.



Awww wish that was a typo! Imagine a Celine alligator bag! At Tj!! Love!


----------



## Beccabaglady

Pao9 said:


> Awww wish that was a typo! Imagine a Celine alligator bag! At Tj!! Love!



Wouldn't that be great Pao?  Can't complain though, since I did find one at GW!


----------



## Pao9

Beccabaglady said:
			
		

> Wouldn't that be great Pao?  Can't complain though, since I did find one at GW!



No no no can't complain if not the bargain gods will frown upon us!


----------



## angelstacie04

starface said:


> I did actually take off most of the tags from the clothing (as I got most of them 2-3 weeks ago) However I did take pics of the Love Moschino Blazer and the Juicy Dress (As I haven't worn them yet and the tags are still on)
> 
> Love Moschino Cropped Blazer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bird by Juicy Couture Dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have to look really closely at the tag to see the $15.00 but its there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may also notice how battered looking the tags are on these clothes, I guess they've had them in stores for a while. I'm pretty sure this also indicates that TJMAXX and Marshalls don't get rid of a lot of the contemporary designer clothes.



Love your bargains!!!!!!! You go girl!!!!!!


----------



## timzey

why i never found one


----------



## SEWDimples

I found these cute shoes a few weeks ago for $20.


----------



## miah100

I had a dream last night that I found a Celine Cabas for $95, am I going crazy or what lol


----------



## imatraveldiva

miah100 said:
			
		

> I had a dream last night that I found a Celine Cabas for $95, am I going crazy or what lol



i like it!! crazy is good lol


----------



## miah100

Jen123 said:


> What do u ladies think?



I want to find a cabas chyc so badly!


----------



## Aluxe

miah100 said:


> I had a dream last night that I found a Celine Cabas for $95, am I going crazy or what lol



lol! What a dream!


----------



## mranda

Anything that was yellow tagged is now marked down to the final clearance... I picked up:
Ash riding boots $31, Ugg Savanna boots $42, Born ankle boots $10, and RL snow boots $15. Also a bunch of kids books marked .30-1.00. (Both the Ash & Ugg boots were $350 retail!!)


----------



## Tarhls

^^ wish I was in the US for this


----------



## KrissieNO.5

.


----------



## miah100

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I found one at TJ Maxx for 259 this week...so you aren't that far off



OMG where are you located?!


----------



## miah100

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I found one at TJ Maxx for 259 this week...so you aren't that far off



Sorry I see your in NYC! I'm going there next week, which TJ Maxx's should I stalk?!?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Mine didn't have any good prices... Some stuff cheaper than Nordstrom rack, but some more expensive... 

They had this Chloe bag


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> Mine didn't have any good prices... Some stuff cheaper than Nordstrom rack, but some more expensive...
> 
> They had this Chloe bag
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090775
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2090776



That color is sublime!!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That color is sublime!!!



I was seriously tempted, the leather was extra soft, but I'm forever faithful to my paddi capsule


----------



## KrissieNO.5

gottaluvmybags said:


> I was seriously tempted, the leather was extra soft, but I'm forever faithful to my paddi capsule



I love chloe. My paraty is one of my Fav bags!


----------



## bella601

mranda said:


> Anything that was yellow tagged is now marked down to the final clearance... I picked up:
> Ash riding boots $31, Ugg Savanna boots $42, Born ankle boots $10, and RL snow boots $15. Also a bunch of kids books marked .30-1.00. (Both the Ash & Ugg boots were $350 retail!!)



Awesome!


----------



## Annegirl30

Why can't my TJ Maxx sport this kind of stock?  They seem to cap out at Michael Kors (and not nice ones, at that).


----------



## nova_girl

I tried to post from the Tysons Corner (VA) store, but the app wouldn't let me and I couldn't post from the website. Here is an intel pic; I didn't get the prices but the only one I remember is the Balenciaga for $1199.99 (because I considered buying it lol).


----------



## Dressyup

Annegirl30 said:


> Why can't my TJ Maxx sport this kind of stock?  They seem to cap out at Michael Kors (and not nice ones, at that).




Haha, if it makes you feel any better... My TJ Maxx is exactly like yours! Some of these ladies are really lucky!


----------



## V0N1B2

Annegirl30 said:


> Why can't my TJ Maxx sport this kind of stock?  They seem to cap out at Michael Kors (and not nice ones, at that).


The Brentwood location is supposedly a Runway store.  Is that your closest TJ Maxx?  Just wondering if all the runway stores get the same kind of stuff in or if some are better than others.
I wish they would open more locations in the West.


----------



## pikepeak

what a good buy. I m TJ Max regular but i never find high end designer handbag


----------



## Annegirl30

OMG.  There is BALENCIAGA.  At TJ Maxx!!

I am DYING.

Chloe and Bal...my two favorite designers of all time.  How does this happen?!  The Brentwood store does occasionally have some nicer items but the Runway section is about as big as my dining room (and ladies, I'm not living in a mansion).

The closest one to me is actually in West Nashville.  Do you all remember the Onion story about a TJ Maxx whose ceiling caved in, but everyone stepped around the rubble and didn't notice?  Yeah. That _actually happened_ at my TJ Maxx.  (Except someone did notice, and the store was closed for a while...but I honestly think they could have kept it rolling and it wouldn't have been a significant change to the surroundings.)

I wish I still lived in Baltimore.  I would drive to Tyson's Corner tonight and camp out at the store until they opened in the morning.  But then, my husband might kill me for buying another one...


----------



## No Cute

nova_girl said:


> I tried to post from the Tysons Corner (VA) store, but the app wouldn't let me and I couldn't post from the website. Here is an intel pic; I didn't get the prices but the only one I remember is the Balenciaga for $1199.99 (because I considered buying it lol).



WOWOWOWOWOW!

Is the blue and white a Fendi?


----------



## nova_girl

Annegirl30 said:


> OMG.  There is BALENCIAGA.  At TJ Maxx!!
> 
> I am DYING.
> 
> Chloe and Bal...my two favorite designers of all time.  How does this happen?!  The Brentwood store does occasionally have some nicer items but the Runway section is about as big as my dining room (and ladies, I'm not living in a mansion).
> 
> The closest one to me is actually in West Nashville.  Do you all remember the Onion story about a TJ Maxx whose ceiling caved in, but everyone stepped around the rubble and didn't notice?  Yeah. That _actually happened_ at my TJ Maxx.  (Except someone did notice, and the store was closed for a while...but I honestly think they could have kept it rolling and it wouldn't have been a significant change to the surroundings.)
> 
> I wish I still lived in Baltimore.  I would drive to Tyson's Corner tonight and camp out at the store until they opened in the morning.  But then, my husband might kill me for buying another one...



I've been lucky enough to spot quite a few bags at my local runway stores, and I know some of the other regular posters have as well so they are around! I was seriously tempted by this one because it was in perfect condition and had all of the accessories but I decided not to get it.

I didn't hear the story about the roof caving in at a TJ Maxx. I don't know what I would do if that happened, perhaps steer my cart around the mess (after making sure the contents weren't damaged of course)? It sounds like no one was seriously injured though so that's good.


----------



## nova_girl

No Cute said:


> WOWOWOWOWOW!
> 
> Is the blue and white a Fendi?



I honestly didn't even see that bag (I was blinded by the Bal); it looks like it might be Fendi based on the hardware but I'm not too familiar with their styles.


----------



## Aluxe

No Cute said:


> WOWOWOWOWOW!
> 
> Is the blue and white a Fendi?



Looks like a chameleon

Thanks for the intel nova_girl

*begging the shopping gods for a Phantom to come into tjs or marshalls and come my way*


----------



## No Cute

Aluxe said:


> Looks like *a chameleon
> *
> Thanks for the intel nova_girl
> 
> *begging the shopping gods for a Phantom to come into tjs or marshalls and come my way*



I thought so and didn't dare say it.  Rather please I recognize it  Love that style.


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Looks like a chameleon
> 
> Thanks for the intel nova_girl
> 
> *begging the shopping gods for a Phantom to come into tjs or marshalls and come my way*



No problem, and I'm begging the shopping gods to send a phantom your way too!


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> No problem, and I'm begging the shopping gods to send a phantom your way too!



Amen!!!! haha


----------



## marushka

Hello, 

i am travelling to New York in August. I will be living at Long beach (NY). Would you please give me some tips for nice TJ Maxx with designer stuff? Or maybe some other good shops? 
And I would like to also know which TJ Maxx has a designer things at Manhattan?
Thank you all very much.


----------



## missmoimoi

nova_girl said:


> I tried to post from the Tysons Corner (VA) store, but the app wouldn't let me and I couldn't post from the website. Here is an intel pic; I didn't get the prices but the only one I remember is the Balenciaga for $1199.99 (because I considered buying it lol).



WOW!  We just don't get that up here...we get a few Fendi bags but nothing tdf.  Last week a bunch of Chloe marcie wallets showed up plus Marc Jacobs quilted wallets...

Recently saw a big delivery of Italian made bags...I recognize many labels discussed her at tPF (although not big designer names).  I am immune to many because space is now very limited...but I AM impressed with quality & many new styles!  

I could not pass these up today because they were only $149 each and really, really good quality thick leather!!!!  These are made in Italy by Alberta di Canio, the bag is called Marika (orange & indigo).  There was one in bone too.  It's a top zip with enough org pockets inside.


----------



## missmoimoi

Here are some Charles Jourdan ariel bags.  They are pretty thick nubuck and now marked down to $148 but I passed.


----------



## missmoimoi

I searched Alberta di Canio but never found the Marika bag.  But I found this blog with very similar bag.  I'm not all that picky so I'm more than happy with the flat stud nails on the front handles...I think the bags look very similar but if I look really carefully, there are differences...


----------



## missmoimoi

I don't recall the brand of this bag but it's bone saffiano leather with blue suede inside...not suede lined entirely; just the top.  There are loads of other Made in Italy bags and the only other brand I can recall is Pulicati.  There was another Alberta Di Canio bag but I don't have pics!  I found online pics from another blogger but now I've lost it...I'm just really impressed with quality & STYLE of several of the bags this year!  I'm not going to buy this one though...can't get them all.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I saw some Rebecca Minkoff wallets for $99 in NYC by 100th st


----------



## Valeriee

I bought a Salvatore Ferragamo scarf today.  It was $99 plus tax.  Is that a good deal?  I might return it, as I'm feeling a bit guilty about splurging on something that isn't necessarily practical.  I guess with shoes and handbags it's a bit of a different story because the comfort / quality really pay off, but here I just can't quite justify it.


----------



## missmoimoi

missmoimoi said:


> Here are some Charles Jourdan ariel bags.  They are pretty thick nubuck and now marked down to $148 but I passed.
> View attachment 2097612
> 
> 
> View attachment 2097613



I just saw the real thing at Holts so now I realize the Charles Jourdan ariel bags are inspired by Tod's D Styling bags...


----------



## LuxePRW

Bought this Vince blouse recently.  It was $119.  At my local TJ Maxx, Vince silk tops NEVER make it to clearance or get marked down.  So if you see it and you like it, you better get it!!!


----------



## Wilsom04

LuxePRW said:


> Bought this Vince blouse recently.  It was $119.  At my local TJ Maxx, Vince silk tops NEVER make it to clearance or get marked down.  So if you see it and you like it, you better get it!!!
> 
> View attachment 2098880


Oh wow....this is such a beautiful top! I am now on the hunt


----------



## *schmoo*

.


----------



## Purplehearts

LuxePRW said:


> Bought this Vince blouse recently.  It was $119.  At my local TJ Maxx, Vince silk tops NEVER make it to clearance or get marked down.  So if you see it and you like it, you better get it!!!
> 
> View attachment 2098880


That's a really nice blouse. I would wear that with a turq-colored skirt to make it really pop.


----------



## Aluxe

LuxePRW said:


> Bought this Vince blouse recently.  It was $119.  At my local TJ Maxx, Vince silk tops NEVER make it to clearance or get marked down.  So if you see it and you like it, you better get it!!!
> 
> View attachment 2098880



oh wow! Lucky you! Congrats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## italas

I spent a week in NYC and i found some great things (can't even remember anymote what i bought) but yesterday it found a black Ralph Lauren blazer (has a golden logo, very preppy and classic). I've been eyeing it for a year but it costs 350 dollars in my country. Soooo i found it at clearance for 30 bucks! I'm so happy


----------



## morehandbagsplz

I must tell everyone about my great find at tj maxx oakbrook il, I purchased a YSL croc- embossed cabas chyc bag...


----------



## sammytheMUA

Found some nice things at the tjmaxx in Houston on Richmond. Two givency studded nightingales in black and a nice dark taupe/brownish color; then a nude nightingale. Some botegga veneta hobos and a few stella mccartney bags. I really wanted to get the taupe givenchy but I have other bags on my list that I've been wanting, the givenchy would of been an impulse buy. I have pics of the givenchy if anyone is interested!


----------



## bussbuss

sammytheMUA said:


> Found some nice things at the tjmaxx in Houston on Richmond. Two givency studded nightingales in black and a nice dark taupe/brownish color; then a nude nightingale. Some botegga veneta hobos and a few stella mccartney bags. I really wanted to get the taupe givenchy but I have other bags on my list that I've been wanting, the givenchy would of been an impulse buy. I have pics of the givenchy if anyone is interested!


Yes please i would love to see a picture. How much was it. Do you know if they will do a charge send?

Thank you


----------



## mranda

Today I saw a Fendi 2Jours in a tan/camel color at TJMaxx on clearance for $999. It included dust bag & cards and looked to be in pretty good shape. The tag said "as is" on it, but I didn't see anything wrong with it. (Although I don't recall seeing the hang tag, so maybe that was missing). It was in a Chicago suburb non-runway location.


----------



## tammy bean

missmoimoi said:


> I searched Alberta di Canio but never found the Marika bag.  But I found this blog with very similar bag.  I'm not all that picky so I'm more than happy with the flat stud nails on the front handles...I think the bags look very similar but if I look really carefully, there are differences...
> 
> View attachment 2097618
> 
> 
> View attachment 2097619
> 
> 
> View attachment 2097620



this color is beautiful!!


----------



## OlderSis

morehandbagsplz said:


> I must tell everyone about my great find at tj maxx oakbrook il, I purchased a YSL croc- embossed cabas chyc bag...


Yesterday, TJMaxx OakBrook looked like it finally was restocked with quality goods; a new supply of Fendi bags; huge Betsey Johnson colorful totes. Two racks full of Ralph Lauren Black Label; bought a beautiful blue cardigan sweater for $149; original price tag says $695 !! Missoni winter scarves marked down to $64.


----------



## <3 purses

Tjmaxx runway on West gray, Houston has 2 large fendi 2jours $1599, a few Stella McCartney $799, a couple Chloe, marc Jacobs and small cross body Givenchy


----------



## <3 purses

There was also a medium fendi 2jours (black with calf hair) for $1799. I had it on layaway, pm me if you're in the houston area and interested


----------



## momo_xd

TJMaxx on West Gray Houston also had a Black Mini YSL Chyc Cabas for 1299 I think at about 6pm last night.


----------



## AEGIS

missmoimoi said:


> I searched Alberta di Canio but never found the Marika bag.  But I found this blog with very similar bag.  I'm not all that picky so I'm more than happy with the flat stud nails on the front handles...I think the bags look very similar but if I look really carefully, there are differences...
> 
> View attachment 2097618
> 
> 
> View attachment 2097619
> 
> 
> View attachment 2097620




this bag looks extremely well made


----------



## AEGIS

i got a ralph lauren cashmere top which was originally $798 (!) for $49.99


----------



## missmoimoi

AEGIS said:


> this bag looks extremely well made



Oh yea, they're pretty impressive given the price tag!  Here are better quality pics that I took myself.  The orange is a true orange, not sharp tan (although sharp tan is a nice colour).


----------



## nova_girl

The Alexandria, VA (Potomac Yard) had two Longchamp Le Pliages in blue (one was navy, the other was a brighter blue) for $99.99 each. I don't know the exact size but they were fairly big and had short handles. Sorry, I didn't take a picture.


----------



## MoSoupy

morehandbagsplz said:


> I must tell everyone about my great find at tj maxx oakbrook il, I purchased a YSL croc- embossed cabas chyc bag...




You are so lucky! I sooo want a cabas chyc! Were there quite a few YSL's there? I'm thinking of going to tomorrow to take a look. Great find - congrats!


----------



## Aluxe

Ran into TJ Maxx, Tysons Corner - the Runway store - 













YSL Poppy Roady


----------



## scgirl212

TjMaxx at the District in Tustin, CA  had a whole lotta bags this morning..The one in front is a Tom Ford for 1299. I've never actually seen a Tom Ford bag!  The PS1 Medium in smoke behind it was 1099. 

There were Fendis, Stella Mccartney, Jimmy Choo and a Chloe tote you can see in the back top right. Nothing was under 1K except the Stella and a couple canvas Fendi totes.


----------



## LeKarenn

missmoimoi said:


> Oh yea, they're pretty impressive given the price tag!  Here are better quality pics that I took myself.  The orange is a true orange, not sharp tan (although sharp tan is a nice colour).
> 
> View attachment 2103544
> 
> 
> View attachment 2103545


These bag looks awesome. The structure and color makes it looks extremely well made! Thanks for the post.


----------



## bussbuss

Aluxe said:


> Ran into TJ Maxx, Tysons Corner - the Runway store -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YSL Poppy Roady


o wow do you know how much the nightingale was? And what size is it

Thanks


----------



## Aluxe

bussbuss said:


> o wow do you know how much the nightingale was? And what size is it
> 
> Thanks



Sorry for tardy response, still not getting all my notifications.

I believe it was $899 or $999 and it was a mini gale, thus smaller than the small gale. It goes on crossbody.

HTH


----------



## bussbuss

Aluxe said:


> Sorry for tardy response, still not getting all my notifications.
> 
> I believe it was $899 or $999 and it was a mini gale, thus smaller than the small gale. It goes on crossbody.
> 
> HTH


Thanks. Looking for a small or medium nightingale.


----------



## Aluxe

bussbuss said:


> Thanks. Looking for a small or medium nightingale.



Are you in the DMV area?


----------



## Swtshan7

Missoni scarves on clearance for $20 and $39.99 at TJ MAXX


----------



## twboi

Swtshan7 said:


> Missoni scarves on clearance for $20 and $39.99 at TJ MAXX



which Tj Maxx?  Thank You!

i've been looking for 1 for my mom's birthday!


----------



## bussbuss

Aluxe said:


> Are you in the DMV area?


yes i am


----------



## yakusoku.af

found 4 fendi 2jours at TJmaxx Honolulu, Hawaii
Larger ones were $1599
Smaller brown one was $1199


----------



## bagcrazy2008

LuxePRW said:


> Bought this Vince blouse recently.  It was $119.  At my local TJ Maxx, Vince silk tops NEVER make it to clearance or get marked down.  So if you see it and you like it, you better get it!!!
> 
> View attachment 2098880


 

You look great!. I live in Dallas too.  Which TJ Maxx location did you find your beautiful Vince top?


----------



## Swtshan7

In Waldorf, MD....good luck!


----------



## Aluxe

bussbuss said:


> yes i am



They had a whole slew at the Nordstrom on Friday. I posted a spy pic in Givenchy shopping & finds thread.


----------



## LuxePRW

bagcrazy2008 said:


> You look great!. I live in Dallas too.  Which TJ Maxx location did you find your beautiful Vince top?



LOL!  That's not me, that's a model from a website!

I picked that blouse up at the location on Preston and Beltline.


----------



## Aluxe

Swtshan7 said:


> In Waldorf, MD....good luck!



Hmm, this store seems to have good markdowns. Would that be your opinion?

Wondering if I should take a leisurely drive out that way. All I gotta do is turn right at 301 and drive....


----------



## Jen123

Lots of goodies over in Virginia beach

Medium veneta




Personally, not a fan of this but exciting to see it



Super cute Bal... I actually wrote I would never buy a bal in the "brands you would never buy" thread. Well guess what, ended up taking it home lol









What do you ladies think?


----------



## sneezz

Jen123 said:


> Lots of goodies over in Virginia beach
> 
> Medium veneta
> View attachment 2107553
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not a fan of this but exciting to see it
> View attachment 2107555
> 
> 
> Super cute Bal... I actually wrote I would never buy a bal in the "brands you would never buy" thread. Well guess what, ended up taking it home lol
> View attachment 2107554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107558
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?



It's gorg!!!! Congrats on a great find!


----------



## Tuuli35

I saw Helmut Lang, Tory Burch, Vince, Escada Sport, Alice and Oliva clothing on sale. Didint see any Missoni scarfs in T.J.Maxx but found one for $37 in Loehmanns.


----------



## RKDubs

Wow this thread is incredible! I never find such high end beauties at my local TJ Maxx. We get a lot of Michael Kors, a few Kate Spade.. but not much else. Anyone living in Pennsylvania and have found a TJ with more deluxe designers? I live in Pittsburgh and so far, slim pickings  If anyone has tips, please message me! Desperately seeking designers!!


----------



## nova_girl

Jen123 said:


> Lots of goodies over in Virginia beach
> 
> Medium veneta
> View attachment 2107553
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not a fan of this but exciting to see it
> View attachment 2107555
> 
> 
> Super cute Bal... I actually wrote I would never buy a bal in the "brands you would never buy" thread. Well guess what, ended up taking it home lol
> View attachment 2107554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107558
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?



I probably would have taken the Bal home with me too! Congrats


----------



## RKDubs

Oh snap! Just realized there is a TJ Maxx Runway store close-ish to me! Guess who is going there tomorrow? LOL!


----------



## jenga112

Scored this Balenciaga from the holiday collection at TJ!


----------



## MaliaNia

So jealous of you ladies scoring these bals!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Lots of goodies over in Virginia beach
> 
> Medium veneta
> View attachment 2107553
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not a fan of this but exciting to see it
> View attachment 2107555
> 
> 
> Super cute Bal... I actually wrote I would never buy a bal in the "brands you would never buy" thread. Well guess what, ended up taking it home lol
> View attachment 2107554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107558
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?




 OMG!  A Celine Trapeze!  Holy $hit!  How much was that bag?  Me thinks I need to get my butt over to TJMaxx tomorrow!  They haven't had anything good in a while - that grey 2Jours is TDF too ($1199?  That's $400 less than what the small was priced at our store!  I saw a brown one there last month and it was $1599). The red Balenciaga is GORGEOUS!  I'm so glad you bought that - incredible!

ETA: I just zoomed those 2Jours.  It looks like the grey one is 1599 & the orange one is 1699. Those are the same prices the small & large were at our store too.  That felt one is probably $1199.


----------



## iluvmybags

jenga112 said:


> Scored this Balenciaga from the holiday collection at TJ!



Great find!  What kind of leather is that?  I didn't know Balenciaga was making its Moto bags with pebbled leather.  Is that something new?


----------



## Jen123

sneezz said:


> It's gorg!!!! Congrats on a great find!





nova_girl said:


> I probably would have taken the Bal home with me too! Congrats





MaliaNia said:


> So jealous of you ladies scoring these bals!!! Congrats!!!





iluvmybags said:


> OMG!  A Celine Trapeze!  Holy $hit!  How much was that bag?  Me thinks I need to get my butt over to TJMaxx tomorrow!  They haven't had anything good in a while - that grey 2Jours is TDF too ($1199?  That's $400 less than what the small was priced at our store!  I saw a brown one there last month and it was $1599). The red Balenciaga is GORGEOUS!  I'm so glad you bought that - incredible!



Thank you everyone! So excited about my first Bal and my first red bag!! 

I was shocked to see the Celine there! I believe it was $1600. I am not a huge fan of the color combination so I put her back on the shelf for some other lucky lady. They also had a large brown chyc. Loved the color but I like the medium size better.


----------



## Jen123

Found this tag attached to the bag! Wonder how in the world a 2013 bag ended up at TJ Maxx?!?!





Ready to take the tags off and wear her to work today! Yay!!


----------



## katran26

OMG Balenciaga at TJ Maxx??? where are these stores???

Have never seen one in Boston


----------



## Jen123

katran26 said:


> OMG Balenciaga at TJ Maxx??? where are these stores???
> 
> Have never seen one in Boston



There's a runway tj maxx in Boston that gets high end designer bags. You should check it out!


----------



## katran26

Jen123 said:


> There's a runway tj maxx in Boston that gets high end designer bags. You should check it out!



That's the one I go too - I generally don't see many high ends bags though, and definitely never saw a Bal!


----------



## nova_girl

iluvmybags said:


> Great find!  What kind of leather is that?  I didn't know Balenciaga was making its Moto bags with pebbled leather.  Is that something new?



Thank you! I was trying to figure out what was different with the Bal I saw at my local runway store, and it was the pebbled leather. I sold my Bal because I didn't like having to baby it so much but if they're pebbled now I assume they're more durable so I might end up buying another one.


----------



## Jen123

katran26 said:


> That's the one I go too - I generally don't see many high ends bags though, and definitely never saw a Bal!



That sucks, I figured the Boston runway one would have even better stuff than mine! I move in July so I am trying to stock up at my runway store as much as I can before I leave


----------



## katran26

Jen123 said:


> That sucks, I figured the Boston runway one would have even better stuff than mine! I move in July so I am trying to stock up at my runway store as much as I can before I leave



I will definitely go this week to check  but sadly, I mostly see Dooney and Burke and bags like that


----------



## jenga112

iluvmybags said:


> Great find!  What kind of leather is that?  I didn't know Balenciaga was making its Moto bags with pebbled leather.  Is that something new?



Its from the holiday collection it's a Hamilton leather. The bag is still up on the Balenciaga website!


----------



## missmoimoi

Jen123 said:


> Lots of goodies over in Virginia beach
> 
> Medium veneta
> View attachment 2107553
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not a fan of this but exciting to see it
> View attachment 2107555
> 
> 
> Super cute Bal... I actually wrote I would never buy a bal in the "brands you would never buy" thread. Well guess what, ended up taking it home lol
> View attachment 2107554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107558
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?



Perfect!  Awesome!!!  A red Balenciaga city is classic - it looks great on you and if Bal was on your 'never buy list' I'm glad you got it at a discount store   Gee, wish that would happen up here but I guess not...that will never happen up here, never!


----------



## Jen123

missmoimoi said:


> Perfect!  Awesome!!!  A red Balenciaga city is classic - it looks great on you and if Bal was on your 'never buy list' I'm glad you got it at a discount store   Gee, wish that would happen up here but I guess not...that will never happen up here, never!



It was on a my never buy list a long time ago when the big hardware was everywhere. I like minimal hardware and I always associated bal with the huge studs. When the saw this bag I was surprised and loved it in person! I think it'll be a good add to my collection because I don't have this style or color.


----------



## jessdressed

Omg so jelly of you gals scoring Bal! Wish I had a Runway store close to me. I'd probably be there everyday.


----------



## ladyash

There is a Fendi tote and messenger bag at the Marshall's near me...Also found Fendi, Versace, Chloe, and I can't remember what other brand of sunglasses for between 69.99-99.99. I was tempted by the Versace since they were 69.99 but none of them fit my face properly


----------



## smb17

jenga112 said:


> Scored this Balenciaga from the holiday collection at TJ!


Which TJmaxx did you find that beauty at?!


----------



## LABAG

WELL THIS THREAD SAYS tj maxx finds so........
I bought this absolute gorgeous sideboard by Drexel Heritage on friday! I am using in my great room as a wall table. It is huge and HEAVY! 2' X 6 ' .
My hubby loved it!. Ive never seen this brand at TJ MAXX before. 
iTS MY ALLTIME FURNITURE FIND-399.00 RETAIL 1299.00


----------



## Thescoopishere

Hi all, I've been reading this forum for awhile with interest as I write a blog about TJMaxx. What prompted me to join today so I could post, was the fact that yesterday I overheard a buyer and a store manager at TJ's talking about something new I thought you would like to know.   It turns out that DSW has a new designer sidekick - Lux810. I checked out the DSW website and they have the info about Lux810 and the designer bags at reduced prices. The exciting part is that they have 5 temporary "pop up" stores around the country with bags 80% off. 

Check it out!!


----------



## Aluxe

Argh!!!! The bal is divine!!!!

Gosh, was that the only Celine piece you saw - the trapeze? Do you recall the price by any chance?

Good Lord, if a Luggage or Phantom comes in please let me know. Might have to drive out there!

Congrats on your bag and thanks so much for the info.



Jen123 said:


> Lots of goodies over in Virginia beach
> 
> Medium veneta
> View attachment 2107553
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not a fan of this but exciting to see it
> View attachment 2107555
> 
> 
> Super cute Bal... I actually wrote I would never buy a bal in the "brands you would never buy" thread. Well guess what, ended up taking it home lol
> View attachment 2107554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107558
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?


----------



## Aluxe

LABAG said:


> WELL THIS THREAD SAYS tj maxx finds so........
> I bought this absolute gorgeous sideboard by Drexel Heritage on friday! I am using in my great room as a wall table. It is huge and HEAVY! 2' X 6 ' .
> My hubby loved it!. Ive never seen this brand at TJ MAXX before.
> iTS MY ALLTIME FURNITURE FIND-399.00 RETAIL 1299.00



Congrats to you! TJ Maxx has good quality and sometimes 'designer' furniture pieces for a steal. Please add a pic of your purchase. I'd love to see it.


----------



## jenga112

smb17 said:


> Which TJmaxx did you find that beauty at?!




TJ Maxx in NYC


----------



## sheanabelle

Wow...i'd die to find a Trapeze or a chyc bag at tj's. I always feel like I never see any bags in the NYC stores so I usually just breeze past that section. If somebody loves me and sees one and doesn't want it for themselves, PM me!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Jen123 said:


> Lots of goodies over in Virginia beach
> 
> Medium veneta
> View attachment 2107553
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not a fan of this but exciting to see it
> View attachment 2107555
> 
> 
> Super cute Bal... I actually wrote I would never buy a bal in the "brands you would never buy" thread. Well guess what, ended up taking it home lol
> View attachment 2107554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107558
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?



how much was the trapeze? im thinking about getting a Bal myself


----------



## Jen123

Aluxe said:


> Argh!!!! The bal is divine!!!!
> 
> Gosh, was that the only Celine piece you saw - the trapeze? Do you recall the price by any chance?
> 
> Good Lord, if a Luggage or Phantom comes in please let me know. Might have to drive out there!
> 
> Congrats on your bag and thanks so much for the info.





AEGIS said:


> how much was the trapeze? im thinking about getting a Bal myself



The Celine was $1600, I think. And it's the only Celine piece I have ever seen at my Tj's! I was shocked! I'm going again this weekend so I'll post an update on inventory if there's anything new. 

I'm still torn about the Bal. I want to keep her so bad but I'm weirdly picky when it comes to buying anything (because I know that'll never be the end and I'll still want more). I have to literally force myself to buy a bag and cut the tags off so that I wear it and enjoy it.


----------



## AEGIS

Jen123 said:


> The Celine was $1600, I think. And it's the only Celine piece I have ever seen at my Tj's! I was shocked! I'm going again this weekend so I'll post an update on inventory if there's anything new.
> 
> I'm still torn about the Bal. I want to keep her so bad but I'm weirdly picky when it comes to buying anything (because I know that'll never be the end and I'll still want more). I have to literally force myself to buy a bag and cut the tags off so that I wear it and enjoy it.




what's wrong with it? I am just trying to figure out if I am a bal girl


----------



## Jen123

AEGIS said:


> what's wrong with it? I am just trying to figure out if I am a bal girl



I am not sure if the color/style goes with my wardrobe... I own a lot of pink preppy stuff (i.e. jcrew and lilly p) which seems to clash with the red moto bag.


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> I am not sure if the color/style goes with my wardrobe... I own a lot of pink preppy stuff (i.e. jcrew and lilly p) which seems to clash with the red moto bag.



I will say Bal makes great colors, but the con to that is that some of their pieces require good maintenance to prevent color fading, gummy/sticky handles and of course, the dreaded color transfer. My sahara weekender is suffering from 2 of the 3 afflictions I mentioned, but I LOVE it to pieces!

So, I'd say spend some time in the Bal forum between now and the 30-day return date for that bag. Determine whether the leather and color on that bag need special attention. Like you, I keep the tags on my pieces sometimes so I can do my research, if necessary. No harm in it. Just don't forget the date by which it needs to be returned if you choose to do so. Oh, and let the rest of us know so someone who loves it can scoop it up. 

(Not me, no more Bals for me). 

Good luck!


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:


> Lots of goodies over in Virginia beach
> 
> Medium veneta
> View attachment 2107553
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, not a fan of this but exciting to see it
> View attachment 2107555
> 
> 
> Super cute Bal... I actually wrote I would never buy a bal in the "brands you would never buy" thread. Well guess what, ended up taking it home lol
> View attachment 2107554
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2107558
> 
> 
> What do you ladies think?



Wow you should have taken the celine as well! Its gorgeous!!! You look amazing with the Bal


Aluxe said:


> Argh!!!! The bal is divine!!!!
> 
> Gosh, was that the only Celine piece you saw - the trapeze? Do you recall the price by any chance?
> 
> Good Lord, if a Luggage or Phantom comes in please let me know. Might have to drive out there!
> 
> Congrats on your bag and thanks so much for the info.



I was thinking of you! Man I hope you find that Celine soon!!! Itsnt it annoying when they pop up everywhere but not our stores!!! lol


----------



## Aluxe

Pao9 said:


> Wow you should have taken the celine as well! Its gorgeous!!! You look amazing with the Bal
> 
> 
> I was thinking of you! Man I hope you find that Celine soon!!!* Itsnt it annoying when they pop up everywhere but not our stores*!!! lol



 Especially as I probably would have scooped that trapeze up :giggles: especially for that price. I don't even have it on my lust list. hehe.

Here's hoping the bag gods show me some good old favor.

I'm still in love with your phantom, btw


----------



## Hobozilla

I found an armani shirt once. regular price 225. bouught it for 35


----------



## blueorchid

Seriously there are real Bals at TJmaxx?!


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

RKDubs said:


> Wow this thread is incredible! I never find such high end beauties at my local TJ Maxx. We get a lot of Michael Kors, a few Kate Spade.. but not much else. Anyone living in Pennsylvania and have found a TJ with more deluxe designers? I live in Pittsburgh and so far, slim pickings  If anyone has tips, please message me! Desperately seeking designers!!



The TJ Maxx in Cranberry is starting to get some more designer items. They had a Fendi bag and a couple other high end wallets last summer, but never got them again. But they're starting to get some of the runway clothes- like Vince. Last time I was in, they had a few Rebecca Minkoff iPad cases. I know my mom has gotten a few Vince sweaters there and has been happy with them. I haven't been since December/January when I was visiting my parents- but I probably will when I'm home next weekend. In someways its better than the ones in NYC because you don't have to deal with tourists!


----------



## Jen123

Aluxe said:


> I will say Bal makes great colors, but the con to that is that some of their pieces require good maintenance to prevent color fading, gummy/sticky handles and of course, the dreaded color transfer. My sahara weekender is suffering from 2 of the 3 afflictions I mentioned, but I LOVE it to pieces!
> 
> So, I'd say spend some time in the Bal forum between now and the 30-day return date for that bag. Determine whether the leather and color on that bag need special attention. Like you, I keep the tags on my pieces sometimes so I can do my research, if necessary. No harm in it. Just don't forget the date by which it needs to be returned if you choose to do so. Oh, and let the rest of us know so someone who loves it can scoop it up.
> 
> (Not me, no more Bals for me).
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you for the advice. I'll definitely think long and hard about it, I really love the bag!!! Like I said the only thing holding me back is my lack of integration with my wardrobe. Maybe that means I just need new clothes 



Pao9 said:


> Wow you should have taken the celine as well! Its gorgeous!!! You look amazing with the Bal



I know everyone here might want to slap me, but I just didn't like the color combo or shape of the Celine! Thank you for the compliments on the bal... the leather smells so good ahh


----------



## missmoimoi

$699 Fendi tobacco plaid NS tote.  I really like this but still too much $$ for me.  It has additional shoulder strap option


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx, Countryside, IL

Medium PS1 in an Avacado Green, $1100
(Sorry, I can only upload one pic at a time w/o the app!)


----------



## iluvmybags

Givenchy Pandora, baby blue (I think it was $1300)


----------



## iluvmybags

Givenchy Nightengale, black (also $1300)


----------



## iluvmybags

Fendi Med 2Jours, orange, $1500


----------



## iluvmybags

Todd's, yellow (I think this was $999)


----------



## iluvmybags

Michael Kors, ostrich embossed Gia Tote, $450
(This is lined with chocolate suede! )


----------



## iluvmybags

Printed Jimmy Choo ($450)


----------



## iluvmybags

Another Jimmy Choo (I don't remember the price, but I think it was around $900)


----------



## iluvmybags

Fendi sandals, both pair size 40, $400


----------



## iluvmybags

Gucci Black Patent Peep Toes, size 38, $500


----------



## iluvmybags

The following were at TJMaxx in OakBrook, Illinois

Red Balenciaga Tote, $1000
(Tempted, but I passed!)

They had a Large Fendi 2Jours in Yellow, but I forgot to take a pic (actually, you can see it peeking out from the shelf below the Balenciaga! I think it was $1500)


----------



## Jen123

iluvmybags said:


> Michael Kors, ostrich embossed Gia Tote, $450
> (This is lined with chocolate suede! )



Those leather jackets in the background are gorgeous!! They look like Tory Burch..


----------



## iluvmybags

Gucci, signature tote with Bamboo handle, $1300


----------



## iluvmybags

Gucci, yellow leather hobo with bamboo handle, $1300


----------



## iluvmybags

YSL washed leather downtown, gorgeous purple ombré, $900


----------



## iluvmybags

Last one!
PS1 Wallet, Chartuse, $380


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Those leather jackets in the background are gorgeous!! They look like Tory Burch..



 That store has a ton of Tory Burch clothing, including two racks of leather jackets


----------



## iluvmybags

And I put this little beauty on layaway for myself.  I've been dying over this color all season!  It was like it was calling out my name when I walked into the store!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Holy Moly, iluvmybags, thanks for the "intel" ! lol

I am going to go to my local TJMaxx tommorow just out of screaming curiosity, as I'd be stunned if they had bags like these in my area (Central FL).  But if they do, and then I  do something crazy like come home with a Nightengale or 2Jours, I will blame you, of course...:lolots: 

Really though, thanks for sharing!


----------



## iluvmybags

PAM_SEZ said:


> Holy Moly, iluvmybags, thanks for the "intel" ! lol
> 
> I am going to go to my local TJMaxx tommorow just out of screaming curiosity, as I'd be stunned if they had bags like these in my area (Central FL).  But if they do, and then I  do something crazy like come home with a Nightengale or 2Jours, I will blame you, of course...:lolots:
> 
> Really though, thanks for sharing!



You're welcome!  I aim to please!
I hope you find something great at your local store - sending good thoughts & lots of luck!


----------



## nova_girl

iluvmybags said:


> And I put this little beauty on layaway for myself.  I've been dying over this color all season!  It was like it was calling out my name when I walked into the store!



Gorgeous!


----------



## kwikspice

OH MY GOD I DIE for this wallet!!!!!!!! U get everything at ur store I'm so sad!!!!!!!!






iluvmybags said:


> Last one!PS1 Wallet, Chartuse, $380


----------



## missmoimoi

iluvmybags said:


> Givenchy Nightengale, black (also $1300)



Awwww, no fair!  Soooo many incredible choices!  We never get this up here...not even remotely close.


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:


> You're welcome!  I aim to please!
> I hope you find something great at your local store - sending good thoughts & lots of luck!



Thanks for posting these!  I was actually going tomorrow.  Do you think there would be anything new by tomorrow morning?  I don't know how often they restock with all the goodies already out there.


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> Thanks for posting these!  I was actually going tomorrow.  Do you think there would be anything new by tomorrow morning?  I don't know how often they restock with all the goodies already out there.



Honestly, I don't think there's any regularity to when they stock.  I've been there on a Thursday, and gone back on Sunday & seen new bags. I also remember them putting new bags out while I was there at night one time.  I asked the salesgirl if these were new or if she knew when these came in (at Countryside) and she said the Orange bag (the Fendi) wasn't there yesterday, so she thinks they just put that out.  The Celine also looked brand spanking new, untouched, so I'm guessing that's relatively new as well.  There were more bags at OakBrook, just not anything I thought would be very interesting (a few unpopular MJ bags, including one with a broken clasp, a Missoni tote, and a few Ferragamo bags & striped Fendi.).  There seemed to be a lot of designer clothing at both stores, so depending on what you're looking for, it might be worth the trip


----------



## abliu

I got a YSL Cabas and Proenza PS1. I am for sure keeping the YSL but what do you guys think of the PS1? TJ's is not an authorized seller and if anything happens, I feel like I'd be kind of screwed...

Pics: (sorry the first one is upside down)










Thought would be GREATLY appreciated, thanks!


----------



## doublec31

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> The TJ Maxx in Cranberry is starting to get some more designer items. They had a Fendi bag and a couple other high end wallets last summer, but never got them again. But they're starting to get some of the runway clothes- like Vince. Last time I was in, they had a few Rebecca Minkoff iPad cases. I know my mom has gotten a few Vince sweaters there and has been happy with them. I haven't been since December/January when I was visiting my parents- but I probably will when I'm home next weekend. In someways its better than the ones in NYC because you don't have to deal with tourists!



The Cranberry TJ's is officially becoming a runway store! They have the section set up but no inventory as of last week. Not sure when they will start getting stuff in to stock the section and last I checked the website didn't even mention it as a Runway location yet. But very exciting for any other Pittsburgh girls!!


----------



## iluvmybags

abliu said:


> I got a YSL Cabas and Proenza PS1. I am for sure keeping the YSL but what do you guys think of the PS1? TJ's is not an authorized seller and if anything happens, I feel like I'd be kind of screwed...
> 
> Pics: (sorry the first one is upside down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought would be GREATLY appreciated, thanks!


I think it depends on how badly you want it.  The color is amazing.  If the price is fair and you don't think you can find a better deal, and you want it bad enough, I'd say go for it!  But if you only want it because you THINK its a good deal and you're excited about finding a PS1 at TJMaxx, then you may be better off passing.


----------



## cotonblanc

iluvmybags said:


> And I put this little beauty on layaway for myself.  I've been dying over this color all season!  It was like it was calling out my name when I walked into the store!



OMG. This blue is a stunner. I can't believe I just found this thread. Major envy from Singapore here!


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:


> Honestly, I don't think there's any regularity to when they stock.  I've been there on a Thursday, and gone back on Sunday & seen new bags. I also remember them putting new bags out while I was there at night one time.  I asked the salesgirl if these were new or if she knew when these came in (at Countryside) and she said the Orange bag (the Fendi) wasn't there yesterday, so she thinks they just put that out.  The Celine also looked brand spanking new, untouched, so I'm guessing that's relatively new as well.  There were more bags at OakBrook, just not anything I thought would be very interesting (a few unpopular MJ bags, including one with a broken clasp, a Missoni tote, and a few Ferragamo bags & striped Fendi.).  There seemed to be a lot of designer clothing at both stores, so depending on what you're looking for, it might be worth the trip



Thanks for the tip.  I am going to venture out today and hit both locations


----------



## Jen123

iluvmybags said:


> And I put this little beauty on layaway for myself.  I've been dying over this color all season!  It was like it was calling out my name when I walked into the store!



That is gorg!!!


----------



## Jen123

abliu said:


> I got a YSL Cabas and Proenza PS1. I am for sure keeping the YSL but what do you guys think of the PS1? TJ's is not an authorized seller and if anything happens, I feel like I'd be kind of screwed...
> 
> Pics: (sorry the first one is upside down)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought would be GREATLY appreciated, thanks!



I would say just stick with the YSL for now! If your TJs gets designer bags chances are another one you REALLY want will pop up and you might be better off spending your funds on that future purchase


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> And I put this little beauty on layaway for myself.  I've been dying over this color all season!  It was like it was calling out my name when I walked into the store!



OMG a slate blue cabas!!!!

ooh, you lucky girl, you!!

Thanks for all the spy pics!


----------



## Aluxe

cotonblanc said:


> OMG. This blue is a stunner. I can't believe I just found this thread. Major envy from Singapore here!



welcome to our little haven cotonblanc! 

And we even get Celine pieces pop up in this thread too


----------



## abliu

iluvmybags said:


> Honestly, I don't think there's any regularity to when they stock.  I've been there on a Thursday, and gone back on Sunday & seen new bags. I also remember them putting new bags out while I was there at night one time.  I asked the salesgirl if these were new or if she knew when these came in (at Countryside) and she said the Orange bag (the Fendi) wasn't there yesterday, so she thinks they just put that out.  The Celine also looked brand spanking new, untouched, so I'm guessing that's relatively new as well.  There were more bags at OakBrook, just not anything I thought would be very interesting (a few unpopular MJ bags, including one with a broken clasp, a Missoni tote, and a few Ferragamo bags & striped Fendi.).  There seemed to be a lot of designer clothing at both stores, so depending on what you're looking for, it might be worth the trip


iluvmybags- Thanks for your thoughts on this. I really love the bag and was so excited to see one. But I get home and did a little research on tPF and found out that there are lots of QC issues (loose/lost screws, broken hardware, cracked handles, etc). I still really love the bag but am torn. Some people have really good experiences with PS and others don't. It would be so awesome to see some data on the % of "defective" bags because TJ's is not an authorized reseller and it's likely I would not be able to send my bag in to be fixed (even if I offer to pay for their services). Seems like PS CS is truly awful.

...But the paprika is so so pretty and I love the compartments :/


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Snagged this today. I've been wanting one for over a year, and this is the best price I've seen. So happy


----------



## authenticplease

abliu said:


> iluvmybags- Thanks for your thoughts on this. I really love the bag and was so excited to see one. But I get home and did a little research on tPF and found out that there are lots of QC issues (loose/lost screws, broken hardware, cracked handles, etc). I still really love the bag but am torn. Some people have really good experiences with PS and others don't. It would be so awesome to see some data on the % of "defective" bags because TJ's is not an authorized reseller and it's likely I would not be able to send my bag in to be fixed (even if I offer to pay for their services). Seems like PS CS is truly awful.
> 
> ...But the paprika is so so pretty and I love the compartments :/



While PS doesn't stand behind their bags....there are some wonderful, trusted  repair outlets.  I use Santanna Creative.  They maintain all of my Louboutins and other nice shoes and bags.  I would trust them with my PS should it need a repair.  PM me for contact info for them if you like..


----------



## <3 purses

I scored the Mauve Bal City last week, I'm so curious as how on earth it made its way to tjmaxx. The tag says 2013 and it's in perfect condition. I'm super über excited. Does anyone have an answer??? I've tried asking the associates but they're as clueless as I am (???)


----------



## Jen123

<3 purses said:


> I scored the Mauve Bal City last week, I'm so curious as how on earth it made its way to tjmaxx. The tag says 2013 and it's in perfect condition. I'm super über excited. Does anyone have an answer??? I've tried asking the associates but they're as clueless as I am (???)



If you read a few pages back, I scored a 2013 bal and another woman got a 2012. We both found them last weekend.. Seems like a bunch of TJ Maxx's all got them at the same time. 

How much was yours?


----------



## authenticplease

<3 purses said:


> I scored the Mauve Bal City last week, I'm so curious as how on earth it made its way to tjmaxx. The tag says 2013 and it's in perfect condition. I'm super über excited. Does anyone have an answer??? I've tried asking the associates but they're as clueless as I am (???)



Just gorgeous!!  I adore this vibrant color:greengrin:


----------



## JNH14

I never see gorgeous bags like these at our TJ Maax here in Atlanta...I've been to several of the runway stores and found nothing like this!  Just old Fendi's....


----------



## Aluxe

JNH14 said:


> I never see gorgeous bags like these at our TJ Maax here in Atlanta...I've been to several of the runway stores and found nothing like this!  Just old Fendi's....



There's a tpfer in the ATL that regularly shares pics of great pieces at her TJ Maxx.

I think its Authenticplease.


----------



## <3 purses

Jen123 said:


> If you read a few pages back, I scored a 2013 bal and another woman got a 2012. We both found them last weekend.. Seems like a bunch of TJ Maxx's all got them at the same time.
> 
> How much was yours?


Yes I saw those posts, but I still wonder how they end up there as I saw my exact bag at Neiman full price a couple of days ago. Mine was a little over a thousand


----------



## <3 purses

authenticplease said:


> Just gorgeous!!  I adore this vibrant color:greengrin:


Thank you, it's more lovely in person


----------



## Jen123

<3 purses said:


> Yes I saw those posts, but I still wonder how they end up there as I saw my exact bag at Neiman full price a couple of days ago. Mine was a little over a thousand



I have no idea, it's so odd! We just have to thank the shopping gods lol! Congrats, she is a beauty!!!


----------



## feudingfaeries

Those of you ladies who found Balenciagas at TJ, were these runway stores?


----------



## Jen123

feudingfaeries said:


> Those of you ladies who found Balenciagas at TJ, were these runway stores?



Yes mine was


----------



## nova_girl

feudingfaeries said:


> Those of you ladies who found Balenciagas at TJ, were these runway stores?



Yes, mine was at a Runway store.


----------



## authenticplease

Aluxe said:


> There's a tpfer in the ATL that regularly shares pics of great pieces at her TJ Maxx.
> 
> I think its Authenticplease.



Guilty as charged


----------



## <3 purses

feudingfaeries said:


> Those of you ladies who found Balenciagas at TJ, were these runway stores?


Mine was also at runway store  keep looking, you might get lucky. Good luck


----------



## <3 purses

Jen123 said:


> I have no idea, it's so odd! We just have to thank the shopping gods lol! Congrats, she is a beauty!!!



Thank you, she's a looker! Now I just need to score a black giant hardware and I can die happy &#128556;


----------



## feudingfaeries

<3 purses said:


> Mine was also at runway store  keep looking, you might get lucky. Good luck


 


nova_girl said:


> Yes, mine was at a Runway store.


 


Jen123 said:


> Yes mine was


 
awh, unfortunately I dont have a runway near me. All the TJ around me don't have anything even half as good as these.


----------



## Aluxe

feudingfaeries said:


> Those of you ladies who found Balenciagas at TJ, were these runway stores?



I've found Bals at Marshalls. They don't do runway stores like TJ Maxx. Once at the Marshalls in Tysons Corner, VA and Greenbelt, MD.


----------



## Aluxe

authenticplease said:


> Guilty as charged



Ah, knew it was you. Could you please share which store has the good stuff? I'm sure you mentioned it in the past, but this thread is long, so could you please share again. Someone in ATL may need the intel. Thanks.


----------



## MaliaNia

So very sad that the stores near me don't carry bals


----------



## Jen123

Called TJ Maxx this morning and much to my disappointment they didn't get any new bags in this week! 

Still mauling over the Balenciaga but I have a feeling it's a keeper. I almost cut the tag off last night after coming home from happy hour lol ...


----------



## nova_girl

Did anyone happen to go to the private shopping event this morning? I meant to but I overslept and missed it. The email mentioned something about new merchandise being brought out so I was wondering if any of you ladies got any goodies.


----------



## smb17

nova_girl said:


> Did anyone happen to go to the private shopping event this morning? I meant to but I overslept and missed it. The email mentioned something about new merchandise being brought out so I was wondering if any of you ladies got any goodies.


Do you know which stores held the event? 
I'm from Nova too so I'm just as curious


----------



## nova_girl

smb17 said:


> Do you know which stores held the event?
> I'm from Nova too so I'm just as curious



There were quite a few stores in the area that had the event for the TJX Rewards/credit card holders. The closest TJ location to me had it and is not a good one so I rarely ever go, but I had lunch nearby this afternoon so stopped by afterwards and they had two small racks of runway clothes. I have never seen any runway items there, let alone two racks, so it made me think they brought this stuff out for the event. Now I wish I sucked it up and woke up a little bit earlier!


----------



## Jen123

Okay so I have been searching for the perfect peplum top. I wanted one that hit the right spot on my hips and that didn't flare out too much. Found 2 at Tj's today for $20 down from $125 by Walter Baker. 

(p.s. had to throw the bal in a few photos lol)

Work Outfit




Work Outfit




Summery Outfit!


----------



## SEWDimples

They are adorable and look great on you!


----------



## SEWDimples

I purchased this nice Fossil watch today for $69.99.

I love the color and the size is just right.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Popped in a regular TJ Maxx today and saw a Missoni Luggage for $169 and a very thick/wintery Missoni scarf red tag for $60


----------



## AEGIS

Jen123 said:


> Okay so I have been searching for the perfect peplum top. I wanted one that hit the right spot on my hips and that didn't flare out too much. Found 2 at Tj's today for $20 down from $125 by Walter Baker.
> 
> (p.s. had to throw the bal in a few photos lol)
> 
> Work Outfit
> 
> View attachment 2114106
> 
> 
> Work Outfit
> 
> View attachment 2114107
> 
> 
> Summery Outfit!
> 
> View attachment 2114111



yes!! there are the kind i want!!! ugh too bad TJX can't look stuff up by store. i will try to go sometime soon next week


----------



## Aluxe

Hey everyone!

I ended up at TJ Maxx Runway in Washington, DC pretty early in the morning and it was empty. Took some spy pics but I'm sorry that I do not remember the prices of most of the bags. Big pics too...


----------



## Aluxe

More pics...


----------



## magdalinka

OMG All the Bals you guys have been finding lately - so GORGEOUS. 
Congrats to all the lucky ladies out there.


----------



## <3 purses

Jen123 said:


> Okay so I have been searching for the perfect peplum top. I wanted one that hit the right spot on my hips and that didn't flare out too much. Found 2 at Tj's today for $20 down from $125 by Walter Baker.
> 
> (p.s. had to throw the bal in a few photos lol)
> 
> Work Outfit
> 
> View attachment 2114106
> 
> 
> Work Outfit
> 
> View attachment 2114107
> 
> 
> Summery Outfit!
> 
> View attachment 2114111


I especially love the summery outfit, you look great in these peplum tops, and of course, the bal


----------



## Jen123

SEWDimples said:


> They are adorable and look great on you!



Thank you so much!



AEGIS said:


> yes!! there are the kind i want!!! ugh too bad TJX can't look stuff up by store. i will try to go sometime soon next week



Hopefully your TJs will have them too, let me know if you find it! I think mine got them in on Friday because I didn't see them earlier in the week..



<3 purses said:


> I especially love the summery outfit, you look great in these peplum tops, and of course, the bal



Thank you  
I hope you and your bal are doing well! I still can't get over how amazing that mauve color is!


----------



## bussbuss

Aluxe said:


> More pics...


O wow great finds. I probably should vist that store since i live in the DMV


----------



## bussbuss

<3 purses said:


> I scored the Mauve Bal City last week, I'm so curious as how on earth it made its way to tjmaxx. The tag says 2013 and it's in perfect condition. I'm super über excited. Does anyone have an answer??? I've tried asking the associates but they're as clueless as I am (???)


wow amazing find!


----------



## Aluxe

bussbuss said:


> O wow great finds. *I probably should vist that store since i live in the DMV*



I'd say you should. You never know what you might find


----------



## barbie444

Anyone a GREAT TJ Maxx or Marshall in SoCal? I really need a new bag in my life preferably a Proenza, Stella, Celine, or balenciaga


----------



## bruingirl

barbie444 said:


> Anyone a GREAT TJ Maxx or Marshall in SoCal? I really need a new bag in my life preferably a Proenza, Stella, Celine, or balenciaga



TJ maxx in Glendale had Fendi, Tom Ford, Marc Jacobs, and Pucci.


----------



## authenticplease

Aluxe said:


> Ah, knew it was you. Could you please share which store has the good stuff? I'm sure you mentioned it in the past, but this thread is long, so could you please share again. Someone in ATL may need the intel. Thanks.




Buckhead near Phipps, Ashford Dubwwody at Perimeter and merchants Walk at East Cobb....at least these are the stores I frequent. 

Today at Merchants Walk, I saw a PS1, a Tom Ford bag, a Chloe tote, SM hot pink reptile, and a Fendi tote.


----------



## authenticplease

Chloe tote


----------



## authenticplease

Mj


----------



## authenticplease

Tom Ford


----------



## authenticplease

Givenchy


----------



## authenticplease

Fendi perforated dotted tote


----------



## authenticplease

Kate Spade


----------



## bakeacookie

Love that Kate spade!


----------



## <3 purses

barbie444 said:


> Anyone a GREAT TJ Maxx or Marshall in SoCal? I really need a new bag in my life preferably a Proenza, Stella, Celine, or balenciaga


Most of the runway stores currently have the PS1, Stella, and hopefully Bal


----------



## Aluxe

authenticplease said:


> Buckhead near Phipps, Ashford Dubwwody at Perimeter and merchants Walk at East Cobb....at least these are the stores I frequent.
> 
> Today at Merchants Walk, I saw a PS1, a Tom Ford bag, a Chloe tote, SM hot pink reptile, and a Fendi tote.



thanks for the intel. 
Haven't been to the A in many years but I might have to plan a girlfriends trip over there.

Thanks again.


----------



## barbie444

I was there today. My favorite was the tom ford but for the price I could pay full price on a ps1. I'm going to go the one in Santa monica tomorrow. I'm on a PS1 Tj Maxx Scavenger hunt


bruingirl said:


> TJ maxx in Glendale had Fendi, Tom Ford, Marc Jacobs, and Pucci.


----------



## barbie444

OMG! I am literally dying this the one I want!!!!!! I wonder if I can buy over the phone? calling them first thing tomorrow morning


authenticplease said:


> Buckhead near Phipps, Ashford Dubwwody at Perimeter and merchants Walk at East Cobb....at least these are the stores I frequent.
> 
> Today at Merchants Walk, I saw a PS1, a Tom Ford bag, a Chloe tote, SM hot pink reptile, and a Fendi tote.


----------



## authenticplease

barbie444 said:


> OMG! I am literally dying this the one I want!!!!!! I wonder if I can buy over the phone? calling them first thing tomorrow morning



I don't think they do charge sends. It would be so nice if they would at least do store transfers....then you could swing into your store and pick up!


----------



## barbie444

Called this morning I think the sales associate thought I was a little nuts. Unfortunately they dont transfer or do send off. I'm hitting there tj's today! Hopefully Ill find it


authenticplease said:


> I don't think they do charge sends. It would be so nice if they would at least do store transfers....then you could swing into your store and pick up!


----------



## katran26

authenticplease said:


> I don't think they do charge sends. It would be so nice if they would at least do store transfers....then you could swing into your store and pick up!



Yeah, I've been going to TJ's for almost 15 years and charge sends are definitely not part of their policy. Nor will they send something to another store. You *can* return items to a different store, but that's abou tit.


----------



## LnA

Bags in the runway section of the Santa Monica TJM last weekend. Nothing too exciting for me but there was Givenchy, Chloe, Longchamp...to name a few.


----------



## Aluxe

LnA said:


> Bags in the runway section of the Santa Monica TJM last weekend. *Nothing too exciting for me* but there was Givenchy, Chloe, Longchamp...to name a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2117595



Thanks so much for the spy pics.

Did you per chance take a look at the red bag lying beneath the table? Is that a Celine trio I see????


----------



## LnA

Aluxe said:


> Thanks so much for the spy pics.
> 
> Did you per chance take a look at the red bag lying beneath the table? Is that a Celine trio I see????



I wish! I did a quick sweep of that entire table - it was definitely not a Celine.


----------



## iluvmybags

Look what I found at the Countryside, IL store today!

I didn't get it - not a fan of monogrammed LV, but holy cow!
It was $330 BTW


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

iluvmybags said:


> Look what I found at the Countryside, IL store today!
> 
> I didn't get it - not a fan of monogrammed LV, but holy cow!



Wowzers ...how much was it!!


----------



## jamamcg

iluvmybags said:


> Look what I found at the Countryside, IL store today!
> 
> I didn't get it - not a fan of monogrammed LV, but holy cow!
> It was $330 BTW



Wow that's surprising, I thought Louis Vuitton burned all their excess stock so it wouldn't go to discount stores and outlets


----------



## Pao9

Wow i Never saw LV in Any outlet Store ever!!! Crazy!


----------



## Aluxe

LnA said:


> I wish! I did a quick sweep of that entire table - it was definitely not a Celine.



 Actually, thats good since I'm not there to snatch it  Thanks.



iluvmybags said:


> Look what I found at the Countryside, IL store today!
> 
> I didn't get it - not a fan of monogrammed LV, but holy cow!
> It was $330 BTW



Woah!!!! How did they manage that? Thanks for the intel.


----------



## bexy

Went to the TJ Maxx in Oakbrook, IL yesterday.  They seemed to have a log of bags and were still restocking.  Some brands I saw were Fendi, Badgley Mischka Ariel, Rebecca Minkoff, Gucci, Balenciaga, Ferragamo, Jimmy Choo.


----------



## Shopmore

bexy said:


> Went to the TJ Maxx in Oakbrook, IL yesterday. They seemed to have a log of bags and were still restocking. Some brands I saw were Fendi, Badgley Mischka Ariel, Rebecca Minkoff, Gucci, Balenciaga, Ferragamo, Jimmy Choo.


 
Was it the red Balenciaga tote that you saw or a different style?


----------



## bexy

Shopmore said:


> Was it the red Balenciaga tote that you saw or a different style?



I think it was the red one.


----------



## feudingfaeries

LV at TJ? oh my word! and there's picture proof!!


----------



## barbie444

So happy I found this little gem today. Now I can patiently (not really) wait for the my Balenciaga or Proenza Ps1.


----------



## iluvmybags

I was shocked to see LV at TJMaxx.  I would have never thought they'd send anything to an outlet or a store like TJs.  I realize now the wallet is "incomplete" - looking it up, it seems that there should be a removable coin pouch, but there wasn't one.  I wonder if they'd consider a further discount for this?

Here's one more little "goodie" I saw today.  A Rebecca Minkoff Mac Clutch in woven leather. It was $180.  They also had a cute pair of size 36 Christian Dior flats for $300.  Sorry, no picture, but they were in the shoe department (not Runway)


----------



## Baily Kim

wow. my place has the bag with the price under 100$.


----------



## iluvmybags

Baily Kim said:


> wow. my place has the bag with the price under 100$.



The RM Mac clutch?  If so, I wonder if that's a mis-mark.  I've never seen a RM bag for <$100 - wallets and accessories, yes, but not bags.  I've noticed that most things are priced around 30-40% off the original price, and that's exactly what this bag is currently marked (at my store) $300 - 40% = $180


----------



## Jen123

iluvmybags said:


> Look what I found at the Countryside, IL store today!
> 
> I didn't get it - not a fan of monogrammed LV, but holy cow!
> It was $330 BTW



Omg!!! I am in shock!


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> Look what I found at the Countryside, IL store today!
> 
> I didn't get it - not a fan of monogrammed LV, but holy cow!
> It was $330 BTW



Holy guacamole! I would have totally grabbed that. Darn wish mine had such great stuff!


----------



## authenticplease

barbie444 said:


> So happy I found this little gem today. Now I can patiently (not really) wait for the my Balenciaga or Proenza Ps1.



Love your new PS


----------



## iluvmybags

sneezz said:


> Holy guacamole! I would have totally grabbed that. Darn wish mine had such great stuff!



I thought about going back to get it but then I looked it up online & discovered it was missing the little coin purse.  You can get one on eBay for around the same price & those are complete!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Nevermind


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> I thought about going back to get it but then I looked it up online & discovered it was missing the little coin purse.  You can get one on eBay for around the same price & those are complete!



Oh good to know thanks!


----------



## jamamcg

Got a pair of Versace sunglasses today I only got them because they were priced quite low compared to all the other designer sunnies they were 29.99 

They had a pair of Gucci sunglasses for 99.99  and when they had millions of Celine Audrey's and classics they were priced at 49.99


----------



## Aluxe

jamamcg said:


> Got a pair of Versace sunglasses today I only got them because they were priced quite low compared to all the other designer sunnies they were 29.99
> 
> They had a pair of Gucci sunglasses for 99.99  and when they had millions of* Celine Audrey's* and classics they were priced at 49.99




oh la la. I missed out on these sunnies twice. wow. 

Anyway, great score on the Versace. I take it you purchased in the UK and not US?


----------



## jamamcg

Aluxe said:


> oh la la. I missed out on these sunnies twice. wow.
> 
> Anyway, great score on the Versace. I take it you purchased in the UK and not US?



Yes its the UK. sorry forgot to put in pound signs.


----------



## Aluxe

jamamcg said:


> Yes its the UK. sorry forgot to put in pound signs.
> View attachment 2120627
> 
> View attachment 2120628



Wow, haven't seen Versaces like that before. Enjoy!!!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Pretty nice find at my local TJM...this Ralph Lauren tote at only $49.00. I'm not a RL lover in particular, but I have been looking for both an orange bag and the right tote, so I got a two for one in this bag - def had to grab it at that price. Perfect for work, fits my 15" clunky company issued laptop easily, has lots of inside pockets and also fits my regular stuff.  I am pleased. 






It's brighter/richer orange IRL but...






Pardon the dust on my side table LOL


----------



## gottaluvmybags

authenticplease said:


> Love your new PS



Oh my it's gorgeous!


----------



## Kansashalo

PAM_SEZ said:


> Pretty nice find at my local TJM...this Ralph Lauren tote at only $49.00. I'm not a RL lover in particular, but I have been looking for both an orange bag and the right tote, so I got a two for one in this bag - def had to grab it at that price. Perfect for work, fits my 15" clunky company issued laptop easily, has lots of inside pockets and also fits my regular stuff.  I am pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's brighter/richer orange IRL but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon the dust on my side table LOL



I saw this bag last week in green, but it was full price.  I am going there first thing in the morning to see if mine has it for $49!


----------



## Kansashalo

iluvmybags said:


> Look what I found at the Countryside, IL store today!
> 
> I didn't get it - not a fan of monogrammed LV, but holy cow!
> It was $330 BTW



G.T.F.O.O.H.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Louis Vuitton at TJ Maxx!!!!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Kansashalo said:


> I saw this bag last week in green, but it was full price.  I am going there first thing in the morning to see if mine has it for $49!



Good luck to you!! 

I did a quick google a bit ago just out of curiosity, to see what $ it was going for other places.  That's when I saw that this tote is actually supposed to come with a clip-in cosmetic bag as well (fabric with leather trim).  Mine didn't have it in there, so maybe that's why they marked it down so much? Fine by me, I've got plenty of cosmetic bags. 

Maybe take the cos bag out and toss it on another shelf if necessary to get the same deal...


----------



## mpepe32

I just had to share my happiness with you ladies.  I live in Ontario about an hour outside of Toronto and shop at winners frequently which is our version of tjmaxx. I was in the store looking for shoes and as I passed the tables where the handbags are, among all the juicy couture and Jessica Simpson bags was a Gucci joy Boston bag with cocoa patent leather trim.  I couldn't believe my eyes.  This store never gets anything better than coach. It must have been a return or something.  I had found once a Dior cannage wallet for 250 in the summer which I snatched up and have gotten a Gucci watch and sunglasses at other locations but their bag selection doesn't even come close to what you ladies are able to find.  The bag was $499 but that was a deal in my mind.  Thanks for letting me post!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I don't seem to have any luck scoring at TJ


----------



## jenga112

I just scored a Givenchy Micro Nightingale in Sky Blue. Didn't get a chance to take a pic since I put it on layaway. Will post pics once I get it!


----------



## AEGIS

I think that LV being there is a mistake. A huuuuge one.


----------



## mayfairdolly

Omg - cannot BELIEVE what I'm reading about the amaze-balls finds at Tjmaxx - we never get stuff like that here in the UK- bloody irritating!!!! Bals at TJmaxx - unbelieeeeeveable!!!!  Good on you all in the US, but here in the UK everything's a small fortune


----------



## mayfairdolly

jenga112 said:


> Scored this Balenciaga from the holiday collection at TJ!



I mean, that's just INSANE!!!!! Wowsers! Holy Schmoly!! I'm very impressed...


----------



## sneezz

Jen123 said:


> Okay so I have been searching for the perfect peplum top. I wanted one that hit the right spot on my hips and that didn't flare out too much. Found 2 at Tj's today for $20 down from $125 by Walter Baker.
> 
> (p.s. had to throw the bal in a few photos lol)
> 
> Work Outfit
> 
> View attachment 2114106
> 
> 
> Work Outfit
> 
> View attachment 2114107
> 
> 
> Summery Outfit!
> 
> View attachment 2114111



Very cute. Take the tags off her already!!


----------



## pinkfeet

AEGIS said:


> I think that LV being there is a mistake. A huuuuge one.



Me too. I wonder what the story is.. some shady dealings behind the scenes with the buyers at the Maxx? 

As much as I love deals, I kind of like when SOME brands are full retail, and nowhere to be found on sale/ mark down etc. 

Are we sure this is real? Maxx has been known to sell fakes and I am not too familiar with LV, I only have one bag and thats it.


----------



## Jen123

sneezz said:


> Very cute. Take the tags off her already!!



Lol everyone will be happy to know my friend forced me to cut the tags today!


----------



## Jen123

My recent nautical tj finds


----------



## authenticplease

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2122289
> 
> 
> My recent nautical tj finds



Jen...what a great haul!!!  But don't leave us hanging....we want price details!?  I see a markdown sticker


----------



## Jen123

I asked for a discount on the bal because I realized there was a scratch on it... They gave me a generous $20 off LOL. Afterwards my friend then proceeded to cut the tag off my bag and told me to stop agonizing the purchase and just use the thing already! I'm so happy she cut it!


----------



## Jen123

Loved this Tory burch jacket!!! It was red tagged at $249. Original tag says $925, I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## Jen123

Theory tank for $40 down from $105 and Nanette lepore bikini for $50 down from $170


----------



## sanch118

jenga112 said:


> I just scored a Givenchy Micro Nightingale in Sky Blue. Didn't get a chance to take a pic since I put it on layaway. Will post pics once I get it!


Which TJ Maxx and what was the price if you dont mind me asking


----------



## jenga112

sanch118 said:


> Which TJ Maxx and what was the price if you dont mind me asking



Tj maxx in Greenvale, NY


----------



## jenga112

sanch118 said:


> Which TJ Maxx and what was the price if you dont mind me asking



It was $999


----------



## drielle

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2122306
> 
> 
> Theory tank for $40 down from $105 and Nanette lepore bikini for $50 down from $170




Such an adorable swimsuit!


----------



## sneezz

Jen123 said:


> Lol everyone will be happy to know my friend forced me to cut the tags today!





ETA: love your recent buys too!


----------



## sneezz

jenga112 said:


> Tj maxx in Greenvale, NY



That's my TJMaxx. I must make a trip ASAP!


----------



## Fashionis

great finds


----------



## authenticplease

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2122302
> 
> 
> I asked for a discount on the bal because I realized there was a scratch on it... They gave me a generous $20 off LOL. Afterwards my friend then proceeded to cut the tag off my bag and told me to stop agonizing the purchase and just use the thing already! I'm so happy she cut it!



  I think $20 in your pocket is better than $20 in theirs.....or should I say in your Bal!!  What wonderful prices, I love your finds and I love how your friend things:girlhi5:


----------



## sweetiejprinces

Spotted a micro nightingale at Tjmaxx henerderson rd in Columbus oh for $999 it was just too small for me and a yellow Falabella for 799.99.


----------



## Jen123

drielle said:


> Such an adorable swimsuit!





sneezz said:


> ETA: love your recent buys too!





authenticplease said:


> I think $20 in your pocket is better than $20 in theirs.....or should I say in your Bal!!  What wonderful prices, I love your finds and I love how your friend things:girlhi5:



Thanks ladies!!! We all need a friend like that lol! Time to start limiting my TJ trips, I'm worried I will find another bag I want too soon!!


----------



## jenga112

sneezz said:


> That's my TJMaxx. I must make a trip ASAP!



Yes you should and let us know what they have when you go!


----------



## nova_girl

Went to the Alexandria, VA (Potomac Yard) runway store and here are some spy pics. I don't really remember the prices because I was trying to get in and out quick to beat the rain.


----------



## elvisgurly

RKDubs said:


> Wow this thread is incredible! I never find such high end beauties at my local TJ Maxx. We get a lot of Michael Kors, a few Kate Spade.. but not much else. Anyone living in Pennsylvania and have found a TJ with more deluxe designers? I live in Pittsburgh and so far, slim pickings  If anyone has tips, please message me! Desperately seeking designers!!



I'm also in PA & have never seen anything really designer with the exception of a coat.


----------



## LABAG

Bought a Versace green, yelow and blue silk scaf-goreous! it was 59.99-I have never seen them at my store-grabbed it-so springish


----------



## vhsethan

Does anyone else find the purse selection at TJ to be relatively expensive compared to the Saks / Neiman outlets or am I crazy?


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

a runway section was just added to the tjmaxx in mt pleasant, sc - some fendi bags, a balenciaga bag and wallet, a stella mccartney bag, lots of vince, nanette lepore and tory burch clothes


----------



## Jen123

vhsethan said:


> Does anyone else find the purse selection at TJ to be relatively expensive compared to the Saks / Neiman outlets or am I crazy?



The high end designer bags at TJ Maxx are usually 30-50% off... what are they are the saks/neiman outlets? I am not too familiar with either outlets but do they carry as good of bag brands as the runway tj maxx's do?


----------



## merrydish

vhsethan said:


> Does anyone else find the purse selection at TJ to be relatively expensive compared to the Saks / Neiman outlets or am I crazy?



You are not crazy. In fact, I was thinking the very same thing!


----------



## sneezz

jenga112 said:


> Yes you should and let us know what they have when you go!



Will do! :salute:


----------



## NatD

maramara09 said:


> oh wow! I'm glad then that Marshalls has opened in Canada! Will pay a visit when I can!


I'm in Canada too! One Marshalls location is opening near me on Thursday! Yaaaayyy!! will check it out and share my finds!


----------



## iluvmybags

vhsethan said:


> Does anyone else find the purse selection at TJ to be relatively expensive compared to the Saks / Neiman outlets or am I crazy?





merrydish said:


> You are not crazy. In fact, I was thinking the very same thing!



It depends on the designer and/or bag.  I can't say I've ever come across a Celine at a Saks or Neimans outlet (although I'm sure they show up every once in a while), regardless, a Celine bag at any kind of discount is a deal IMO.  I can't say the same thing for Fendi or Gucci - I agree, you may find those bags at a lower price on sale at Nordstroms or a Saks or Neimans outlet.  It all comes back to WHO finds the bag and WHAT they're looking for or what THEY consider a deal.  Another advantage to shopping at TJMaxx is that many stores have layaway, which means you're securing the bag for purchase, but have thirty days to pay for it.  Saks, Neimans, Nordstroms - they don't have layaway, so if you find the bag and want it, you have to buy it then & there or take the risk that someone else may buy it before you have the chance.  At TJMaxx, if you're short on cash, you only have to put 10% down and then take thirty days to pay it off - if you need to sell a bag (or two or three! ) before you can buy a new one, this works to your advantage!


----------



## Black Elite

iluvmybags said:


> Look what I found at the Countryside, IL store today!
> 
> I didn't get it - not a fan of monogrammed LV, but holy cow!
> It was $330 BTW



Whoa, LV at TJ's? That sounds like it might be too good to be true. Some kind of snafu maybe?


----------



## dwinata

picked up a pair of rich & skinny black snake rinse jeans today for $15, down from $175!  i know they're not exactly comparable to an LV bag bargain, but i love them and had to share my find


----------



## tinywrist

Oh I love TJMaxx, and the stores with Runway are the best. Actually, I bought a Chloe Paraty from TJMaxx. It took me several weeks to convince myself to buy it, b/c it's still so expensive, and not 50% off. I was also worried that it might not be in top shape. I eventually bought it after examining everything VERY carefully.

Then it sat still in my closet for a while, and I only wore it inside the house LOL 
But it was too expensive for me still, and now I'm selling this bag on eBay... except that people on eBay are bidding very cheap, it's been a few days, and the bidding price is only 50% of the original price! I'm kinda worried, but I can't return the bag for store credit either, can you imagine having that much in store credit at TJMaxx?


----------



## Dressyup

dwinata said:


> picked up a pair of rich & skinny black snake rinse jeans today for $15, down from $175!  i know they're not exactly comparable to an LV bag bargain, but i love them and had to share my find



That's great! I saw them at mine but they were the wrong size...and they were 25 dollars!


----------



## mishwicked

I used to stop by Marshalls when I was in college and got the cutest Jessica Simpson heels on clearance for $30 plus some Sam Edelman booties for over 50% off when they were still full price at Nordstrom! Haven't stopped by Marshalls in a while, but I definitely think it's a hit or miss type of place.


----------



## NatD

Today there was a grand opening of a marshalls location in Markham, ON. Honestly, I expected more. I was looking for a purse, so I was hoping that since it was their "grand opening" they would try to bring in some high end brands.... well, they had none.  There were some DKNY, London Fog, Juicy and Steve Madden purses... some italian ones of good quality - but I've never heard of those brands in my life... Disappointed and frustrated with the quantity of purses and selection, I decided to check out the shoe area. It was decent. As far as the high end stuff goes, they had Gucci, Valentino, Fendi, and Prada. Overall, I think I set my expectations too high. I'll try the downtown Toronto location next. Hopefully, with better luck!


----------



## CaptHaddock

Just got Haute Hippie leather moto jacket for $169 down from $1,095!! Woohoo!!!


----------



## lshcat

NatD said:


> Today there was a grand opening of a marshalls location in Markham, ON. Honestly, I expected more. I was looking for a purse, so I was hoping that since it was their "grand opening" they would try to bring in some high end brands.... well, they had none.  There were some DKNY, London Fog, Juicy and Steve Madden purses... some italian ones of good quality - but I've never heard of those brands in my life... Disappointed and frustrated with the quantity of purses and selection, I decided to check out the shoe area. It was decent. As far as the high end stuff goes, they had Gucci, Valentino, Fendi, and Prada. Overall, I think I set my expectations too high. I'll try the downtown Toronto location next. Hopefully, with better luck!



I have found that "Grand Openings" for both Marshall's and TJ Maxx are really the bare minimum of still-very-organized items in neat spaces, no extras pulled out... etc. wait until they start rolling and getting in inventory. It will be better.


----------



## mpepe32

I went to the grand opening in Hamilton both yesterday and this morning and only found a few designer items.  No designer Bags   and a very small selection of designer shoes, 2 pairs of Fendi, 2 Gucci, a few Tods and 1 YSL pair of sandals.  Sunglass selection was decent but I ddin't need ay new sunglasses. Clothing was ok, bought a scotch maison top, 1 true religion tshirt, 1 armani jeans tshirt, a pair of michael kors shorts and a pair of denim shoes for summer.  I also bought my mom a Christian Lacroix scarf which she loved   I find Marshalls in the states is much better than Canada, *sigh*


----------



## Dressyup

CaptHaddock said:


> Just got Haute Hippie leather moto jacket for $169 down from $1,095!! Woohoo!!!



That's fantastic! I would like to see it, I am a fan of Haute Hippie.


----------



## diamondsfrost

I found this Helmut Lang silk top at the DC TJ Maxx today for $40! (TJ had it at $110 for a few weeks and this is the only one left and it retails for $320!)


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Seen at tlmaxx Bloomfield mi telegraph--givenchy pa fora large grray, Stella suede fringe 1200, a bar vista 2012 black tote with large zippers down thud


----------



## CaptHaddock

Dressyup said:


> That's fantastic! I would like to see it, I am a fan of Haute Hippie.



Sure! Here you go..


----------



## Matchmaker90210

What a beautiful jacket, I love it!!


----------



## LadySapphire

mayfairdolly said:


> Omg - cannot BELIEVE what I'm reading about the amaze-balls finds at Tjmaxx - we never get stuff like that here in the UK- bloody irritating!!!! Bals at TJmaxx - unbelieeeeeveable!!!!  Good on you all in the US, but here in the UK everything's a small fortune



I agree, even marked down things are still pretty expensive, although i did see a Pucci clutch in there a few months back


----------



## PAM_SEZ

CaptHaddock said:


> Just got Haute Hippie leather moto jacket for $169 down from $1,095!! Woohoo!!!



Mind. Blown. 

I wouldn't know from HH if you hit me in the head with one, LOL, but WOW I still can't even process what a STEAL you got!!! Congrats!!!



We don't get top notch designer stuff in my local TJMs (probably good for my bank account that there are no TJM Runways nearby lol), so I have to settle for more modest scores.

Still, picked up a B Makowsky Cynthia Messenger in black for $119.99 vs the retail $278. I'm not really a fan of BMak bags, and I normally would have passed on it even at $119, but it's  inspired by the Tom Ford Jennifer Flap which I  absolutely  (but can't justify the $$ personally ), and it was the only one in black so....

Also got a JPK Paris 75 Nylon Bucket Bag marked down to $59.  It didn't have the MSRP tag on it, but a quick google shows this bag selling anywhere from like $120 to $150+ so, not bad. And it will be a great summer knock around bag, I really like this one a lot!

I am pleased.


----------



## missmoimoi

Is anyone going to comment on our brand new Marshall's store in Vancouver?  Hope using this thread is ok   it just opened on April 4, I think?

It was super busy today but I somehow managed to snag a parking spot close to front door.  Inside looks an awful lot like our Winners stores...almost identical and sadly, the merchandise is pretty much the same.  The biggest difference or improvement is the shoe dept.  They definitely seem to have brought in some higher end brands.

The handbag dept as of today is really, really sad...especially considering this is grand opening.  I know it's hit n' miss with Winners and they are part of the same company as Marshalls anyway but I was hoping for more.  I know it will never be like in the US; you just have so much more stock to discount.  I wonder if all the Winners stores will change their name to Marshalls soon?

We didn't stay too long.  Honestly, it was a bit too crowded in there.  I'll visit from time to time just to see if I get lucky.


----------



## missmoimoi

mpepe32 said:


> I went to the grand opening in Hamilton both yesterday and this morning and only found a few designer items.  No designer Bags   and a very small selection of designer shoes, 2 pairs of Fendi, 2 Gucci, a few Tods and 1 YSL pair of sandals.  Sunglass selection was decent but I ddin't need ay new sunglasses. Clothing was ok, bought a scotch maison top, 1 true religion tshirt, 1 armani jeans tshirt, a pair of michael kors shorts and a pair of denim shoes for summer.  I also bought my mom a Christian Lacroix scarf which she loved   I find Marshalls in the states is much better than Canada, *sigh*


 
I just checked out our new & first Marshalls store in Vancouver.  All the same merchandise as Winners and the handbag dept was particularily sad.  The shoe dept is an improvement.  I know it's hit n' miss.  Have you heard why they have both Winners & Marshalls?  Are they going to rename our Winners stores?


----------



## tannedsilk

missmoimoi said:


> Is anyone going to comment on our brand new Marshall's store in Vancouver?  Hope using this thread is ok   it just opened on April 4, I think?
> 
> It was super busy today but I somehow managed to snag a parking spot close to front door.  Inside looks an awful lot like our Winners stores...almost identical and sadly, the merchandise is pretty much the same.  The biggest difference or improvement is the shoe dept.  They definitely seem to have brought in some higher end brands.
> 
> The handbag dept as of today is really, really sad...especially considering this is grand opening.  I know it's hit n' miss with Winners and they are part of the same company as Marshalls anyway but I was hoping for more.  I know it will never be like in the US; you just have so much more stock to discount.  I wonder if all the Winners stores will change their name to Marshalls soon?
> 
> We didn't stay too long.  Honestly, it was a bit too crowded in there.  I'll visit from time to time just to see if I get lucky.



A lot of the times new stores are set up with the basics to get them open, and it can take some time before they get into the momentum of the regular stock deliveries.  Hopefully as the months go on the selection will improve.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

CaptHaddock said:


> Sure! Here you go..
> 
> View attachment 2130006
> View attachment 2130007



 congrats!


----------



## mpepe32

missmoimoi said:


> I just checked out our new & first Marshalls store in Vancouver.  All the same merchandise as Winners and the handbag dept was particularily sad.  The shoe dept is an improvement.  I know it's hit n' miss.  Have you heard why they have both Winners & Marshalls?  Are they going to rename our Winners stores?



I don't think so the states have both tjmaxx which is our winners and Marshall's. Sorry to hear the location near you was a let down.


----------



## mommysavers

Those high-end bags must be from Runway stores.  Our TJ Maxx (a non-runway store) doe regularly stock Michael Kors and Dooney and Bourke bags.


----------



## Jen123

I bought this same jacket last week for $250 and now the price is higher! I hate how tj maxx does that!


----------



## Dressyup

CaptHaddock said:


> Sure! Here you go..
> 
> View attachment 2130006
> View attachment 2130007



That is a great looking jacket! You are so lucky to have it!


----------



## jamamcg

Just spotted a marchesa dress for £49 reduced from £710


----------



## jamamcg

Spotted a Marchesa dress for £49 reduced from £710


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

$1499


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

$1499. But the leather feels so rubbery. Is it fake?


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

I'm really thinking of getting the ysl mini


----------



## aa12

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> View attachment 2133257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1499. But the leather feels so rubbery. Is it fake?



which store is this?


----------



## nekostar0412

vhsethan said:


> Does anyone else find the purse selection at TJ to be relatively expensive compared to the Saks / Neiman outlets or am I crazy?


I agree and thought I would never actually buy a premuim designer bag from them, but that changed when I saw a PS1 medium in Deep Coral and fell in love  Like iluvmybags said, it depends on the person and what they're looking for


----------



## AEGIS

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> View attachment 2133256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1499





this is gorgeous. what is the price?


----------



## tinywrist

PAM_SEZ said:


> Mind. Blown.
> 
> 
> Also got a JPK Paris 75 Nylon Bucket Bag marked down to $59.  It didn't have the MSRP tag on it, but a quick google shows this bag selling anywhere from like $120 to $150+ so, not bad. And it will be a great summer knock around bag, I really like this one a lot!
> 
> I am pleased.




I saw a JPK paris tote at my local TJ too. But I have one already so I didn't pick it up. However, I love the JPK bag, very pretty and useful.


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Raleigh NC


----------



## Jinsun

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Raleigh NC



I just bought it!  Neuse falls rd or something like that??  I was in that area and I came across the bag in the showcase. I will post pics later tonight!


----------



## Jinsun




----------



## Jinsun




----------



## Jinsun




----------



## Jinsun

Sorry for all the posts. App only allows one pic at a time


----------



## Jinsun

Btw, I've seen a suede tobacco (color??) ps1 for $1099. Was very tempted. What's the best price for a ps1???


----------



## mf19

Jinsun said:


> Btw, I've seen a suede tobacco (color??) ps1 for $1099. Was very tempted. What's the best price for a ps1???



That's a great price for a ps1... Even through Erica I think you'd pay around $1200


----------



## gottaluvmybags

mpepe32 said:


> I just had to share my happiness with you ladies.  I live in Ontario about an hour outside of Toronto and shop at winners frequently which is our version of tjmaxx. I was in the store looking for shoes and as I passed the tables where the handbags are, among all the juicy couture and Jessica Simpson bags was a Gucci joy Boston bag with cocoa patent leather trim.  I couldn't believe my eyes.  This store never gets anything better than coach. It must have been a return or something.  I had found once a Dior cannage wallet for 250 in the summer which I snatched up and have gotten a Gucci watch and sunglasses at other locations but their bag selection doesn't even come close to what you ladies are able to find.  The bag was $499 but that was a deal in my mind.  Thanks for letting me post!



I'm glad I didn't see it, I would've been tempted


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> congrats!



Oh my... That's one yummy jacket


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2132057
> 
> 
> I bought this same jacket last week for $250 and now the price is higher! I hate how tj maxx does that!



I've seen that before! I see they go on clearance and if they for sell they get a rand new tag on it and reprice!


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> Spotted a Marchesa dress for £49 reduced from £710



Great price!! Is it marchesa Notte?


----------



## Pao9

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> View attachment 2133257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1499. But the leather feels so rubbery. Is it fake?



I say buy it and authenticate it! The good thing is it an be returned! The prol with Tj specially if it doesn't have the plastic thick tags is that people could swap a real for a fake. Now they are putting these tags on it that if you cut they won't take it back but I don't see it ok this bag! 
I love te Antigona though! Its gorgeous!


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:


> I've seen that before! I see they go on clearance and if they for sell they get a rand new tag on it and reprice!



For some reason that really really bothers me!!


----------



## tannedsilk

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2132057
> 
> 
> I bought this same jacket last week for $250 and now the price is higher! I hate how tj maxx does that!



It depends on when they get the item in store, they do markdowns based on how long it has been on the floor.  I have seen identical items on the floor with two different prices and was told about their markdown policies.  I'm thinking it came in later than the one you purchased.


----------



## xJOLE

Came across a pair of Balenciaga sandals in Coquelicot at the new Marshall's in Markham, ON. Size 39, $399.


----------



## purseonal

xJOLE said:


> View attachment 2135134
> 
> 
> Came across a pair of Balenciaga sandals in Coquelicot at the new Marshall's in Markham, ON. Size 39, $399.



very nice find, xJole!


----------



## mpepe32

xJOLE said:


> View attachment 2135134
> 
> 
> Came across a pair of Balenciaga sandals in Coquelicot at the new Marshall's in Markham, ON. Size 39, $399.


They're cute. I saw theses in a grayish colour at the new Marshall's in Hamilton, ON. I ended up buying a pair of fend I ballet flats for $399.


----------



## missmoimoi

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> View attachment 2133256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1499


 
OMG!  So not fair!   I was born in the wrong country.  We are never going get stuff like this up here


----------



## missmoimoi

xJOLE said:


> View attachment 2135134
> 
> 
> Came across a pair of Balenciaga sandals in Coquelicot at the new Marshall's in Markham, ON. Size 39, $399.


 
Wow!!!  Love these...these are exactly what I like to wear...congrats!!!


----------



## flaweddesignn

missmoimoi said:


> Wow!!!  Love these...these are exactly what I like to wear...congrats!!!



Vancouver just got these as well at the new marshalls  same price in a greyish beige. last i saw there was one size 6 available.


----------



## JL988

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2133990




I don't think the bag is fake, it's such a new style actually from this season!


----------



## JL988

vhsethan said:


> Does anyone else find the purse selection at TJ to be relatively expensive compared to the Saks / Neiman outlets or am I crazy?




Most of the designer bags at TJ Maxx are from the current season, they usually just have small damages. When bags go on sale at Saks or Neiman Marcus outlet stores, they are from past seasons and may have gone through many reductions so they usually are discounted more.


----------



## missmoimoi

flaweddesignn said:


> Vancouver just got these as well at the new marshalls  same price in a greyish beige. last i saw there was one size 6 available.



I'm size 37 which is usually 6.5 or 7.0
With Balenciaga though, I might even be 38


----------



## LadySapphire

Was in yesterday and ALMOST bought this Alexander McQueen jacket

http://cache.theoutnet.com/product/227565

the RRP was £720, i think to make it look like your getting a better price they put a really high RRP on it, although the OUTNET only had it on for £515 originally.

It was reduced to £90 but they were some minor defects and one of the leather cuffs was almost completely ripped off. Still debating if i should go back for it


----------



## mf19

LadySapphire said:


> Was in yesterday and ALMOST bought this Alexander McQueen jacket
> 
> http://cache.theoutnet.com/product/227565
> 
> the RRP was £720, i think to make it look like your getting a better price they put a really high RRP on it, although the OUTNET only had it on for £515 originally.
> 
> It was reduced to £90 but they were some minor defects and one of the leather cuffs was almost completely ripped off. Still debating if i should go back for it



Where abouts in the UK were you?


----------



## LadySapphire

mf19 said:


> Where abouts in the UK were you?



Newcastle  it was a size 8. You up north?

It said £100 on tag but the SA said they would take 10% off due to condition


----------



## lanvin

LadySapphire said:


> Newcastle  it was a size 8. You up north?
> 
> It said £100 on tag but the SA said they would take 10% off due to condition



Someone else on here mentioned the Newcastle Tkmaxx before for designer items but I've never seen anything designer in any of the other locations in the UK!?


----------



## LadySapphire

lanvin said:


> Someone else on here mentioned the Newcastle Tkmaxx before for designer items but I've never seen anything designer in any of the other locations in the UK!?



Theres loads of dsquared2 stuff there at the moment, it has an ok selection of 'gold labels'. 

The ones in manchester and stockport (Stanley Green) have good selections too, the stockport one had a lovely Pucci bag in not long back and the manchester one has great designer shoes. I was stupid enough to walk away from the Casadei blade shoes which were at £150. still regret it lol


----------



## mf19

LadySapphire said:


> Newcastle  it was a size 8. You up north?
> 
> It said £100 on tag but the SA said they would take 10% off due to condition











lanvin said:


> Someone else on here mentioned the Newcastle Tkmaxx before for designer items but I've never seen anything designer in any of the other locations in the UK!?



Lucky you to have such items available in your local store!

I never found any  designer items in London nor Milton Keynes either


----------



## LadySapphire

mf19 said:


> Lucky you to have such items available in your local store!
> 
> I never found any  designer items in London nor Milton Keynes either



none at all?  thats sad

they do have some designer stuff on their website sometimes.


----------



## Pao9

xJOLE said:


> View attachment 2135134
> 
> 
> Came across a pair of Balenciaga sandals in Coquelicot at the new Marshall's in Markham, ON. Size 39, $399.



Amazing!!!


----------



## jamamcg

lanvin said:


> Someone else on here mentioned the Newcastle Tkmaxx before for designer items but I've never seen anything designer in any of the other locations in the UK!?



As I have mentioned before a few times that the Birmingham store has had the best selection of designer items I have ever seen. I think the one in Solihull was where I saw the Marc Jacobs bag for £200 and also Glasgow Argyll street store usually has a great selection as well as the Sauchiehall street store always has the best sunglasses and scarves as well as some shoes like Valentino lace up studded boots for £200 rrp £1000


----------



## tannedsilk

mf19 said:


> Lucky you to have such items available in your local store!
> 
> I never found any  designer items in London nor Milton Keynes either



I found a pair of Chanel sunnies a while back in the TKM in City of London (can't remember the street, but close to Bank Stn).  I would think that location would have a lot of premium brands as its close to the Stock Exchange, LLoyds of London and merchant banks etc.  There's also a house of fraser around the corner, lots of money in that area I'm sure TKM want to help them spend it


----------



## EmilyH

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> View attachment 2133256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1499


Hi. Do you remember the price for the antigona and its size?


----------



## Jinsun

EmilyH said:


> Hi. Do you remember the price for the antigona and its size?



I saw this bag. It's a small. Also the back had like a small scuff/indent

Are U in nc??


----------



## EmilyH

Jinsun said:


> I saw this bag. It's a small. Also the back had like a small scuff/indent
> 
> Are U in nc??


Thank u Jinsun. I live in Los Angeles.


----------



## nekostar0412

Inspired by this thread, I trekked to the two TJ Maxx Runway locations in town.  The first one only had a white Fendi jacquard tote, an MJ small purse from this past season and not much else.  Disappointing 

When I walked in the second, it was like it was waiting for me:  a large PS1 in Saddle  I had been wishing for one because of all the other mentions of PS1s in this thread.  There was also an extra large PS1 in Black, an old MJ cartoon paisley tote, a Salvatore Ferregamo purse and some wallets, and Dolce & Gabbana wallets and large black duffle.

The PS1 Saddle had a lot of scratches, like it had been manhandled by several fashionistas and cats, so I asked the manager for a discount.  She was really cautious saying that it wouldn't be a big one, like $200 or anything like that - apparently that's what a lot of people demand.  Thanks to this thread, my expectations weren't grand  I got $40 knocked off and took it home to thoroughly condition.  I'm happy to report that most of the scratches came out and the ones that remain are faint 

I also have a medium PS1 in Deep Coral scored a few weeks back at this same location, but I think it's going to go back because I found what I really wanted


----------



## Verzie

New to forum and love it!  I could spend all day here reading up on posts. 
Just had to share my find today.  Worried that it is not authentic though? 
$280


----------



## Jen123

Verzie said:


> New to forum and love it!  I could spend all day here reading up on posts.
> Just had to share my find today.  Worried that it is not authentic though?
> $280



Which tj maxx did you find it at? It's probably authentic tj maxx is usually pretty good about being authentic. Congrats on your find!


----------



## Aluxe

nekostar0412 said:


> Inspired by this thread, I trekked to the two TJ Maxx Runway locations in town.  The first one only had a white Fendi jacquard tote, an MJ small purse from this past season and not much else.  Disappointing
> 
> When I walked in the second, it was like it was waiting for me:  a large PS1 in Saddle  I had been wishing for one because of all the other mentions of PS1s in this thread.  There was also an extra large PS1 in Black, an old MJ cartoon paisley tote, a Salvatore Ferregamo purse and some wallets, and Dolce & Gabbana wallets and large black duffle.
> 
> The PS1 Saddle had a lot of scratches, like it had been manhandled by several fashionistas and cats, so I asked the manager for a discount.  She was really cautious saying that it wouldn't be a big one, like $200 or anything like that - apparently that's what a lot of people demand.  Thanks to this thread, my expectations weren't grand  I got $40 knocked off and took it home to thoroughly condition.  I'm happy to report that most of the scratches came out and the ones that remain are faint
> 
> I also have a medium PS1 in Deep Coral scored a few weeks back at this same location, but I think it's going to go back because I found what I really wanted





Good for you!!!

But, um, no pics to share? That's so not fair!


----------



## Verzie

Jen123 said:


> Which tj maxx did you find it at? It's probably authentic tj maxx is usually pretty good about being authentic. Congrats on your find!



Lafayette, IN
They only had one.  It was in the clearance section.  The lady said they had 2 Fendi's that went earlier today.


----------



## nekostar0412

Aluxe said:


> Good for you!!!
> 
> But, um, no pics to share? That's so not fair!


Thanks! I posted a picture of the PS1's that I instagramed, but if you were looking for pictures of the other items I saw, I'm sorry - I was a woman on a mission


----------



## Jen123

Verzie said:


> Lafayette, IN
> They only had one.  It was in the clearance section.  The lady said they had 2 Fendi's that went earlier today.



I saw that same bag at my tj maxx today so I'm gonna bet that its real Gucci!


----------



## mpepe32

I have purchased 2 gucci bags from winners in Canada and a Gucci in Marshall's in Niagara falls NY.  I can tell by the serials numbers if they are authentic.  I did end up returning one of the gucci bags a few weeks ago because I just didn't have a good feeling about the serial number.  The numbers were more circular and the inside tag was a bit messy.  I suspect someone bought a real Gucci and returned it with a fake.  Plus the Gucci I bought and kept is the one that was on this thread sometime ago that's denim with the dark bamboo handle and was pleased to find it reduced to $280.  So I think we still have to be careful but verzie, your bag definitely looks authentic!  Congrats


----------



## Swtshan7

Everytime I go to TJ maxx i hope to find a bal city ..... today all i found was this. I dont have any michael kors bags but it seemed wrong to just leave it there....so i got it. They said they got a big truck with a lot of bags and the stuff will be out tomorrow so im going back too lol


----------



## scgirl212

I unfortunately don't have a fantastic find, but a ripoff from Marshalls! They had a Kate Spade t-shirt (just a screen printed cotton kind) with a 99$ tag, but the original mfr tag said 58$! 

I tried to point it out to the manager and she just shrugged. Oh well.


----------



## KW1

Swtshan7 said:


> Everytime I go to TJ maxx i hope to find a bal city ..... today all i found was this. I dont have any michael kors bags but it seemed wrong to just leave it there....so i got it. They said they got a big truck with a lot of bags and the stuff will be out tomorrow so im going back too lol


I like my MK Hamilton bag.  I'm always happy when I change back into this bag.  It's just so easy for me.  It fits everything and always looks good.  What kind of deal did you get?  If I remember correctly I paid about $380 for my black w/ghw last year at Macy's.

I'm about to take all my MK bags except for my Hamilton to the consignment shop!


----------



## KW1

scgirl212 said:


> I unfortunately don't have a fantastic find, but a ripoff from Marshalls! They had a Kate Spade t-shirt (just a screen printed cotton kind) with a 99$ tag, but the original mfr tag said 58$!
> 
> I tried to point it out to the manager and she just shrugged. Oh well.



How embarrassing for them, lol


----------



## Swtshan7

KW1 said:


> I like my MK Hamilton bag.  I'm always happy when I change back into this bag.  It's just so easy for me.  It fits everything and always looks good.  What kind of deal did you get?  If I remember correctly I paid about $380 for my black w/ghw last year at Macy's.
> 
> I'm about to take all my MK bags except for my Hamilton to the consignment shop!


I got it for 199, I also wanted a hamilton but never got one couldnt fig out which one to get...this made it easy...i think i will be happy with it


----------



## KW1

Swtshan7 said:


> I got it for 199, I also wanted a hamilton but never got one couldnt fig out which one to get...this made it easy...i think i will be happy with it


It's a wonderful color and texture!  Congrats on the good deal!


----------



## HRHtcs

Hi everyone  no bal or Celine finds for me but I did buy 3 white James Perse tanks ($16.99 each), 2 white James Perse slouchy tees ($20.00) and a white Vince slouchy knit top for $30. 

They had a ton more James Perse, splendid, and velvet I just didn't get any because I don't wear colors haha.

It was actually surprising - my Marshall's is in center city Philadelphia and usually isn't that great.


----------



## HRHtcs

OH I almost forgot - I have a blue patent YSL wallet on layaway at TJ Maxx in Marlton. I'll post pics when I go pick it up! 

They also had a black givenchy wallet and a grey Chloe wallet. Not sure of the style names, sorry. No bags though.


----------



## missmoimoi

Swtshan7 said:


> I got it for 199, I also wanted a hamilton but never got one couldnt fig out which one to get...this made it easy...i think i will be happy with it



Congrats on great bag at great price!  I have just one MK Hamilton and it's burnt orange reg leather. Really easy org inside, carries iPad and 3 other devices. Wish I had Hamilton in other colours too


----------



## jamamcg

scgirl212 said:


> I unfortunately don't have a fantastic find, but a ripoff from Marshalls! They had a Kate Spade t-shirt (just a screen printed cotton kind) with a 99$ tag, but the original mfr tag said 58$!
> 
> I tried to point it out to the manager and she just shrugged. Oh well.



I know how you feel I saw a pair of Valentino tuxedo trousers the Valentino tag said £440, but TKMaxx had priced it at £680 and put that it's RRP was £3260 went back a few days later and they had scribbled out the £440 on the tag


----------



## mayfairdolly

LadySapphire said:


> Theres loads of dsquared2 stuff there at the moment, it has an ok selection of 'gold labels'.
> 
> The ones in manchester and stockport (Stanley Green) have good selections too, the stockport one had a lovely Pucci bag in not long back and the manchester one has great designer shoes. I was stupid enough to walk away from the Casadei blade shoes which were at £150. still regret it lol



Omg - really? Would die for those!!


----------



## PAM_SEZ

Well, never say never! I said upthread that I never see Brahmin bags at my TJMs, and yesterday...BAM! lol

Brahmin Hunter Tote for $169 (MSRP $365).  Dustbag MIA, natch, but otherwise perfect. It was the only one, kind of stuck in the back of the rack with the Jessica Simpsons and such, so I almost missed it.  I was still debating as I don't really need another tote, but after I fished it out, I had a few women following me around waiting for me to put it down, so I figured I better buy now and think about it later.


----------



## pavilion

Got this Kate Spade ring today for $24.99. Also picked up some 90 Degrees workout clothes - a pair of skinny black pants (originally over $100 for $16.99) and a half zip (originally $98 for $19.99).


----------



## jules 8

I scored MK jetset logo tote ( the one that looks like the LV neverfull)  for $129...major happy dance, as i've been wanting this bag for about ayear and a half


----------



## lindacris

I saw a yellow Balenciaga city bag today at TJ Maxx in Birmingham, Alabama.  It had regular hardware and was about $1100.


----------



## elvisgurly

xJOLE said:


> View attachment 2135134
> 
> 
> Came across a pair of Balenciaga sandals in Coquelicot at the new Marshall's in Markham, ON. Size 39, $399.



Gorgeous shoes.  You're ready for Summer.


----------



## italas

Found an DKNY ostrich largezip around in tan, really pretty. I didn't really need a wallet, but at $40, i had to get it (where i'm rom this wallet costs probably around $150).


----------



## elvisgurly

Which designer jeans does TJMaxx/Marshalls usually carry?

I bought a pair of Michael Kors jeans for $30.00 a few weeks back.  The regular retail price was around $130-$150.


----------



## sneezz

elvisgurly said:


> Which designer jeans does TJMaxx/Marshalls usually carry?
> 
> I bought a pair of Michael Kors jeans for $30.00 a few weeks back.  The regular retail price was around $130-$150.



I've seen JBrand, Paige, and Seven for All Mankind at local TJMaxx and Marshalls.


----------



## elvisgurly

sneezz said:


> I've seen JBrand, Paige, and Seven for All Mankind at local TJMaxx and Marshalls.


Thanks for the reply.  I'll have to check the next time I go to one.  I'm around a size 16 now, so I have to lose a little bit more to fit into brands like that.  Maybe I'll buy one to be my inspiration piece.


----------



## nekostar0412

Passed by TJ Maxx this morning and saw a lot of new purses.  My jaw dropped when I spotted a grey Fendi toujours/2jours in mint condition. It was sitting amongst Jimmy Choo totes and a Givinchy bag, but there was no comparison. I grabbed it b/c I remembered a friend and fellow TPFer had been looking for it, but ended up taking it home with me. It's totally an impulse buy, especially since I am sitting on 3 PS1's, so I gotta do some serious thinking and closet purging to make room for these babies.


----------



## alopes

Got these 2 Celine gems at TJ Max in Newton and Bedford MA (on two separate days, of course). Could not believe my eyes! Complete impulse buys, but I had to! Suede large shoulder bag 1499, cobalt 799.


----------



## Jen123

alopes said:


> Got these 2 Celine gems at TJ Max in Newton and Bedford MA (on two separate days, of course). Could not believe my eyes! Complete impulse buys, but I had to! Suede large shoulder bag 1499, cobalt 799.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141437
> View attachment 2141439



Holy moly congrats!!!


----------



## authenticplease

alopes said:


> Got these 2 Celine gems at TJ Max in Newton and Bedford MA (on two separate days, of course). Could not believe my eyes! Complete impulse buys, but I had to! Suede large shoulder bag 1499, cobalt 799.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141437
> View attachment 2141439



Incredible finds.....lucky lightening does strike twice!!


----------



## LadySapphire

mayfairdolly said:


> Omg - really? Would die for those!!



tell me about it, i go back regularly just to check if they get any more in lol


----------



## Aluxe

alopes said:


> Got these 2 Celine gems at TJ Max in Newton and Bedford MA (on two separate days, of course). Could not believe my eyes! Complete impulse buys, but I had to! Suede large shoulder bag 1499, cobalt 799.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141437
> View attachment 2141439



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## HRHtcs

This Fendi is on hold at TJ maxx Marlton NJ. I'm not buying it! Let me know if you want me to call and change the hold name.


----------



## HRHtcs

Just purchased this YSL wallet. Not sure of the style name.. It came with the box, dust bag, and misc cards inside. It's a bit darker deeper blue in person


----------



## Jinsun

Wow. Seems like a lot of people have been getting lucky at tjmaxx. Congrats on all your new purchases!


----------



## cotonblanc

alopes said:


> Got these 2 Celine gems at TJ Max in Newton and Bedford MA (on two separate days, of course). Could not believe my eyes! Complete impulse buys, but I had to! Suede large shoulder bag 1499, cobalt 799.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141437
> View attachment 2141439



Congrats. Both very stunning pieces! I love the Gourmette. You are very lucky.


----------



## LnA

Saw this YSL/SLP wallet last Sat (not yesterday) at the Santa Monica TJM. The Pasadena TJM had a small Givenchy Nightingale in black today. I think it was $1299. It's in the jewelry section in one of the glass cases.


----------



## Tarhls

Girls you are all finding some amazing bags and purses, cannot wait to be back in the US for a shop! TJ's is so good.


----------



## jessdressed

So jelly! I wish my Tj maxx carried all these designers. I think the only things ive seen are MK


----------



## iluvmybags

alopes said:


> Got these 2 Celine gems at TJ Max in Newton and Bedford MA (on two separate days, of course). Could not believe my eyes! Complete impulse buys, but I had to! Suede large shoulder bag 1499, cobalt 799.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141437
> View attachment 2141439



Incredible finds!  Both of those are current season bags.  I just saw both of those at Nordstroms! How long ago did you find those?


----------



## iluvmybags

nekostar0412 said:


> Passed by TJ Maxx this morning and saw a lot of new purses.  My jaw dropped when I spotted a grey Fendi toujours/2jours in mint condition. It was sitting amongst Jimmy Choo totes and a Givinchy bag, but there was no comparison. I grabbed it b/c I remembered a friend and fellow TPFer had been looking for it, but ended up taking it home with me. It's totally an impulse buy, especially since I am sitting on 3 PS1's, so I gotta do some serious thinking and closet purging to make room for these babies.



Another incredible find!  I've been hoping to find a grey 2jours - I've found orange, brown, yellow and black, but no grey yet!  I keep hoping!


----------



## alopes

iluvmybags said:


> Incredible finds!  Both of those are current season bags.  I just saw both of those at Nordstroms! How long ago did you find those?



Thanks! I found the cobalt one last December and the navy suede shoulder 2 days ago. There was a gorgeous maroon leather large shoulder bag on clearance there as well but it was missing the chain clasp thingy and scratched up. The suede was pristine, so into my cart it went!


----------



## alopes

Thanks, Jen123, aluxe, authenticplease, cotonblanc!


----------



## nekostar0412

iluvmybags said:


> Another incredible find!  I've been hoping to find a grey 2jours - I've found orange, brown, yellow and black, but no grey yet!  I keep hoping!


Thanks JJ!  I had never considered this bag before, but once I saw it, I did a quick google search and found your thread, which helped enable me considerably  so Thank You!


----------



## jamamcg

I saw this today. What do you all think it was priced at £50


----------



## mayfairdolly

LadySapphire said:


> I agree, even marked down things are still pretty expensive, although i did see a Pucci clutch in there a few months back



I agree - sometimes you can be lucky - a while ago I managed to pick up a £900 Donna Karan couture dress for £199 - bargainsville!


----------



## LadySapphire

mayfairdolly said:


> I agree - sometimes you can be lucky - a while ago I managed to pick up a £900 Donna Karan couture dress for £199 - bargainsville!



Thats amazing! lucky you! i think the best thing is popping in when you can to catch those good deals


----------



## KW1

Chloe bag in a blush color for $1199 located in Cols OH.  I'm trying to find the style in case anyone wants to know.  

I also overheard a funny conversation too while there I thought I would share.  A lady and her husband/boyfriend was looking at Coach bags.  She was telling him they are so desirable and so very expensive too.  She was really giving great effort trying to school him on Coach. She then said "and my coach bag is so special that all day Long all I hear from all the girls in my office and on the street at how beautiful my bag is".  At this point she was talking loudly like she wanted everyone to hear her.  Then she lowered her voice and said to him "Even though every body is so jealous of my bag I still can't enjoy all the compliments because all i can think about is how it cost me a whole car payment".  

It made me lol several times since.  I bet she was oblivious of the runway section in TJMaxx.  It would probably blow her mind.


----------



## pinkfeet

KW1 said:


> Chloe bag in a blush color for $1199 located in Cols OH.  I'm trying to find the style in case anyone wants to know.
> 
> I also overheard a funny conversation too while there I thought I would share.  A lady and her husband/boyfriend was looking at Coach bags.  She was telling him they are so desirable and so very expensive too.  She was really giving great effort trying to school him on Coach. She then said "and my coach bag is so special that all day Long all I hear from all the girls in my office and on the street at how beautiful my bag is".  At this point she was talking loudly like she wanted everyone to hear her.  Then she lowered her voice and said to him "Even though every body is so jealous of my bag I still can't enjoy all the compliments because all i can think about is how it cost me a whole car payment".
> 
> It made me lol several times since.  I bet she was oblivious of the runway section in TJMaxx.  It would probably blow her mind.





She loves her Coach, is proud of it and enjoys the compliments. Who cares if she doesn't know Chloe / gucci/ bal etc or any other high end designer. Maybe she does, or doesn't. Maybe she can't afford it ? 

In the USA 70% of tax returns are from people with an income under 57k a year. I really don't think that many people are rushing out to buy 2K bags on the daily honestly and if you can? Good for you, really I mean it. But why make fun of someone who can't or isn't up to date on designer names ? Or thinks Coach price range is a lot of $$ to them ? Kohls is a lot of $$ to some people. 

It sounds kinda mean girl ish to me.


----------



## iluvmybags

pinkfeet said:


> She loves her Coach, is proud of it and enjoys the compliments. Who cares if she doesn't know Chloe / gucci/ bal etc or any other high end designer. Maybe she does, or doesn't. Maybe she can't afford it ?
> 
> In the USA 70% of tax returns are from people with an income under 57k a year. I really don't think that many people are rushing out to buy 2K bags on the daily honestly and if you can? Good for you, really I mean it. But why make fun of someone who can't or isn't up to date on designer names ? Or thinks Coach price range is a lot of $$ to them ? Kohls is a lot of $$ to some people.
> 
> It sounds kinda mean girl ish to me.



I don't think KW was being mean or making fun, and I really don't think a public lecture was really necessary.


----------



## KW1

pinkfeet said:


> She loves her Coach, is proud of it and enjoys the compliments. Who cares if she doesn't know Chloe / gucci/ bal etc or any other high end designer. Maybe she does, or doesn't. Maybe she can't afford it ?
> 
> In the USA 70% of tax returns are from people with an income under 57k a year. I really don't think that many people are rushing out to buy 2K bags on the daily honestly and if you can? Good for you, really I mean it. But why make fun of someone who can't or isn't up to date on designer names ? Or thinks Coach price range is a lot of $$ to them ? Kohls is a lot of $$ to some people.
> 
> It sounds kinda mean girl ish to me.



You're missing the point.  We are on the purse forum aren't we.  We've all been there debating the purchase of an expensive bag.  To some that's Coach and to others it's Chanel.  Which is why the conversation tickled me.  And it still does


----------



## KW1

KW1 said:


> Chloe bag in a blush color for $1199 located in Cols OH.  I'm trying to find the style in case anyone wants to know.
> 
> So I thought finding the style of the Chloe bag would be easy, but it's not... just cant quite remember now.  I'll take a pic for my fellow tpf'ers next time!
> 
> It was the first time in a long time that I had been there, and all these wonderful finds lately made me want to see what I was missing.  I did see a SM large tote, Fendi, and lots of cute clothes, but it did seem picked through, like they had a lot of room for a big shipment.


----------



## Aluxe

pinkfeet said:


> She loves her Coach, is proud of it and enjoys the compliments. Who cares if she doesn't know Chloe / gucci/ bal etc or any other high end designer. Maybe she does, or doesn't. Maybe she can't afford it ?
> 
> In the USA 70% of tax returns are from people with an income under 57k a year. I really don't think that many people are rushing out to buy 2K bags on the daily honestly and if you can? Good for you, really I mean it. But why make fun of someone who can't or isn't up to date on designer names ? Or thinks Coach price range is a lot of $$ to them ? Kohls is a lot of $$ to some people.
> 
> It sounds kinda mean girl ish to me.



Oh, I think you have misread KW's post, pinkfeet. I think her point was that if the lady were to see the prices on the Runway bags, she would have a conniption. It came across as a lighthearted joke to me, not intended to be an insult or degrading.

I know I sometimes chuckle when I hear someone get angry about how expensive a bag or item of clothing is at TJs/Marshall. I look at it as a significant discount if one where to buy the same item at Nordstrom, Niemans or BG and realize that if these ladies saw the original price they would really get mad at how outrageous the prices are.

********
Nothing to report from my gallivanting today, sadly. Was in Columbia, MD and swung into the TJs. Only luxe item I saw was a Fendi belt. There was quite a bit of MJ and James Perse shirts, sweaters on sale though.

Happy shopping everyone.


----------



## authenticplease

TJM eye candy for the day. These were at the Merchants Walk Store in East Cobb(Atl)
	

		
			
		

		
	






And the black Fendi shopper I posted a few pages back with the circular dots perforated through to hot pink is marked down....


----------



## Aluxe

authenticplease said:


> TJM eye candy for the day. These were at the Merchants Walk Store in East Cobb(Atl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144472
> 
> View attachment 2144473
> 
> 
> And the black Fendi shopper I posted a few pages back with the circular dots perforated through to hot pink is marked down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144474
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144475



Nice spy pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NatD

lshcat said:


> I have found that "Grand Openings" for both Marshall's and TJ Maxx are really the bare minimum of still-very-organized items in neat spaces, no extras pulled out... etc. wait until they start rolling and getting in inventory. It will be better.


Thanks! I hope so!


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

pinkfeet said:


> She loves her Coach, is proud of it and enjoys the compliments. Who cares if she doesn't know Chloe / gucci/ bal etc or any other high end designer. Maybe she does, or doesn't. Maybe she can't afford it ?
> 
> In the USA 70% of tax returns are from people with an income under 57k a year. I really don't think that many people are rushing out to buy 2K bags on the daily honestly and if you can? Good for you, really I mean it. But why make fun of someone who can't or isn't up to date on designer names ? Or thinks Coach price range is a lot of $$ to them ? Kohls is a lot of $$ to some people.
> 
> It sounds kinda mean girl ish to me.



Why do you need to lecture someone here? Don't get so offended because I don't think she meant anything bad


----------



## xnanaxkookiex

authenticplease said:


> TJM eye candy for the day. These were at the Merchants Walk Store in East Cobb(Atl)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144472
> 
> View attachment 2144473
> 
> 
> And the black Fendi shopper I posted a few pages back with the circular dots perforated through to hot pink is marked down....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144474
> 
> 
> View attachment 2144475



Nice pics and bah...I want that Fendi bag =(


----------



## LABAG

&#127885;


----------



## iluvmybags

Lots of Rebecca Minkoff bags - all $299 (except the Mac Clutch which was $199)

OakBrook, IL TJMaxx


----------



## iluvmybags

And at Countryside, IL


----------



## EmilyH

I saw two givenchy handbags - medium sky  blue lucrezia approx $1,600 and a linen nightingale approx $1,200 @ tjm Santa Monica.


----------



## lov

Our tj maxx and Marshall's NEVER get anything good.


----------



## mdj7215

Thanks for posting this iluvmybags. I'm going to check out the TJ MAXX in Arlington Heights tomorrow. If Countryside and Oak Brook have these bags, then the one on Rand Road will definitely have them.


----------



## mrsmadz902

HNL location had 2 Fendi bags there for $1599 each and a Pucci bag for about the same I think?  Can't add photos


----------



## KW1

iluvmybags said:


> Lots of Rebecca Minkoff bags - all $299 (except the Mac Clutch which was $199)
> 
> OakBrook, IL TJMaxx



Wow, great finds!  $299 seems like a great deal!  Love that green/turquoise and I like the tan ones too.  I don't own any RM bags, but these would tempt me.


----------



## mrsmadz902

All from tj maxx Honolulu


----------



## LadySapphire

Found these in tkmax in Manchester, would have bought but just half a size too small

Were on sale for £70!


----------



## ladyash

I found Michael Kors bags at the Marshall's near me today! They were about half the price of retail and I did love the bag minus the fact it was snake skin (not sure if Michael Kors uses actual snakeskin?) but it was peeling at the bottom of the bag...I would have preferred a solid black leather and would have considered buying it for 249.99! It had a double set of studs that followed the centre seam of the bag. I can't remember what the name of the bag was called though.


----------



## Jen123

Got this haute hippie dress today on sale for $90!


----------



## authenticplease

Gorgeous, Jen!


----------



## Jen123

authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous, Jen!



Thank you!! 

It's really sad but I haven't seen what I call "fantastic deals" in quite a while so I am starting to settle for higher sale prices


----------



## mayfairdolly

LadySapphire said:


> Thats amazing! lucky you! i think the best thing is popping in when you can to catch those good deals



Yes, I agree. You've got to be lucky.


----------



## KW1

Well, taking pics for my tpf'ers was admittedly a bit awkward, lol.  I hope someone can use the info!  Tj Maxx in Cols Oh.  



The Stella McCartney is still there for $799.



Givenchy wallet $380



RM bag $280



Chloe wallet $330


----------



## myown

can´t wait to be in florida in fall. so I can shop at a _good_ TJMAXX


----------



## tea4two

TJMaxx downtown DC location today: a pretty good selection of wallets from YSL (blue patent ziparound), Givenchy, Jimmy Choo, Chloe and a cute patent black cherry Mark Jacobs mini clutch. Also a decent selection of marked down clothes: scored a Tory Burch knit sweater reg 240.00 on sale for 39. 99, Alice & Olivia shorts reg 120.00 for 25.00 and an Elizabeth&James top with a sheer silk back panel reg 200.00 for 34.00! The SA said they just had markdowns. Definitely the best deals of all the TJ's in  and around DC area. I'd post pix but I can't figure out how to do it on my iPad!


----------



## LnA

I'll be in Orlando next week and NYC the week after. Any TJM/Marshall's in those areas worth visiting for higher-end designer bags and clothes?


----------



## authenticplease

These items are available at TJM in Buckhead off Lenox.


----------



## authenticplease

More bags....


----------



## authenticplease

And wallets.....


----------



## No Cute

Beautiful Junior Drake pouches (retail 68 for 12.99) in blue and brown.  Brighton, MI, Marshalls.


----------



## Jen123

authenticplease said:


> And wallets...



Love the spy Picts! That Chloe wallet is so cute!


----------



## skyqueen

alopes said:


> Got these 2 Celine gems at TJ Max in Newton and Bedford MA (on two separate days, of course). Could not believe my eyes! Complete impulse buys, but I had to! Suede large shoulder bag 1499, cobalt 799.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2141437
> View attachment 2141439


The Newton TJ Maxx is a good one!


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Well, I know my two purchases yesterday at TJM aren't on par, cost-wise, with other purchases in this thread, but they made me happy!

First, I bought a Ted Baker watch. It retails for $195; I got it for $29.99. At first, I wasn't sure I was going to keep it, but it's growing on me.

Second, I bought a Pecksniff's candle. I bought this same candle about a year ago at TJM and absolutely loved it, but couldn't find any more. I was pretty excited to find it again; I'm a huge candle lover and always on the lookout for ones that have an excellent throw (how the scent carries in a room), which this does. On the Pecksniff's site, a similar candle is listed as $15 in pounds, which converts to about $23 in American dollars. I got it for $5.99. I'm heading back to TJM to buy the remaining 7 jars I saw there (told you I'm a candle lover!).


----------



## KW1

I've bought the Pecksniff hand wash and liked it quite a bit


----------



## DAP566

TJ Maxx and Marshall's seem to have a decent assortment of women's clothing. However, their selection of menswear is just so abysmal (at least, the ones in Charleston are). Way too casual for my tastes.


----------



## alopes

skyqueen said:


> The Newton TJ Maxx is a good one!



It is! Waiting for those semi annual yellow clearance sales...


----------



## jenga112

a month later and I finally got to pick this up!


----------



## mrt91592

hey ladies,
i'm new to this website but TJ & marshall's are my ABSOLUTE FAVORITE STORES!!! i was looking in the first pages of this forum and LOVED the givenchy pistachio and the one that was a darker green....i'm in NJ and am going to hit the paramus TJ or in NYC....

by the way, im a 20 year old student studying fashion!


----------



## mrt91592

also forgot to mention....was in TJ a few days ago and there was a rebecca minkoff crossbody that said on the original RM tag: Suggested Retail: $150 but TJ had it selling for 199.99! when i asked if this was a mistake, i was told that the 150 was just a "suggestion" (duh)...like i'm going to buy a bag thats listed as more expensive than the regular price! what the hell!


----------



## <3 purses

jenga112 said:


> View attachment 2160688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a month later and I finally got to pick this up!


Congrats, love the colour


----------



## Heart Star

jenga112 said:


> View attachment 2160688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a month later and I finally got to pick this up!




Amazing find! I love the color


----------



## yakusoku.af

They just got a few new bags at TJmaxx  Honolulu, Hawaii. 
I was surprised to see two Saint Laurent totes, one black and one blue.


----------



## cotonblanc

yakusoku.af said:


> They just got a few new bags at TJmaxx  Honolulu, Hawaii.
> I was surprised to see two Saint Laurent totes, one black and one blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161974
> View attachment 2161978
> View attachment 2161979
> View attachment 2161983
> View attachment 2161984



Did you recall how much the Saint Laurent totes were going for? So shocked to see pretty current stuff! Thanks for posting.


----------



## yakusoku.af

cotonblanc said:


> Did you recall how much the Saint Laurent totes were going for? So shocked to see pretty current stuff! Thanks for posting.



$1099
The tag said the regular price was $1495

they had this blue color! 
it is so pretty!
It didn't look like anything was damaged either
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/Saint...uctAds&ci_sku=prod155840222skuBLUE&ci_gpa=pla


----------



## nekostar0412

Stopped by the TJ Maxx on West Grey this morning and found some Equipment blouses (the yellow one is a Reese style) for $60, which is decently less than what I've seen these go for at NMLC or NR. I was stoked because I never really see anything I like at this location.




I also spied this beauty and took it home to contemplate. Can anyone ID the season/color name of this Balenciaga Papier Tote Bag?  I'm not sure if its embossed leather or snakeskin, but it does have rows of sheen/iridescence running down panels on the front and some lifting of the scales near the bottom/edges of the bag.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

The tote is beautiful. Do u remember the price?


----------



## Jen123

nekostar0412 said:


> Stopped by the TJ Maxx on West Grey this morning and found some Equipment blouses (the yellow one is a Reese style) for $60, which is decently less than what I've seen these go for at NMLC or NR. I was stoked because I never really see anything I like at this location.
> 
> View attachment 2162663
> 
> 
> I also spied this beauty and took it home to contemplate. Can anyone ID the season/color name of this Balenciaga Papier Tote Bag?  I'm not sure if its embossed leather or snakeskin, but it does have rows of sheen/iridescence running down panels on the front and some lifting of the scales near the bottom/edges of the bag.
> View attachment 2162672



Gorgeous tote!!


----------



## KW1

mrt91592 said:


> also forgot to mention....was in TJ a few days ago and there was a rebecca minkoff crossbody that said on the original RM tag: Suggested Retail: $150 but TJ had it selling for 199.99! when i asked if this was a mistake, i was told that the 150 was just a "suggestion" (duh)...like i'm going to buy a bag thats listed as more expensive than the regular price! what the hell!



Lol


----------



## nekostar0412

Thanks *Jen123* and *PrincessDarbe*!  As I research it, it's growing on me  I found out that it's the Papier A4 Serpent Hologram, according to Barneys.  The skin is Elaphe (snakeskin), but I'm still not sure what season/year.



PrincessDarbe said:


> The tote is beautiful. Do u remember the price?


It was marked $1599.99.  I found it on Barneys.com with original MSRP $3,550, so not a bad deal


----------



## Jen123

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks *Jen123* and *PrincessDarbe*!  As I research it, it's growing on me  I found out that it's the Papier A4 Serpent Hologram, according to Barneys.  The skin is Elaphe (snakeskin), but I'm still not sure what season/year.
> 
> It was marked $1599.99.  I found it on Barneys.com with original MSRP $3,550, so not a bad deal



Omggggg a steal indeed!! Are you keeping? Can I see a mod pict?


----------



## Aluxe

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks *Jen123* and *PrincessDarbe*!  As I research it, it's growing on me  I found out that it's the Papier A4 Serpent Hologram, according to Barneys.  The skin is Elaphe (snakeskin), but I'm still not sure what season/year.
> 
> It was marked $1599.99.  I found it on Barneys.com with original MSRP $3,550, so not a bad deal



woah! steal! Congrats.


----------



## mrsmadz902

Markham, Ontario CANADA!










Tons of designer sunglasses too (DVF, Jimmy Choo, Loewe, Kate Spade)

Oh and various designer shoes in 8+ (Gucci, Balanciaga, Tods)

Happy shopping!


----------



## iluvmybags

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks *Jen123* and *PrincessDarbe*!  As I research it, it's growing on me  I found out that it's the Papier A4 Serpent Hologram, according to Barneys.  The skin is Elaphe (snakeskin), but I'm still not sure what season/year.
> 
> It was marked $1599.99.  I found it on Barneys.com with original MSRP $3,550, so not a bad deal



Wow!  That's amazing!  Good for you!


----------



## nekostar0412

Thanks *Aluxe* and *JJ*!  I never seriously considered a BBag before, but the exotic was so curious, it called to me


----------



## nekostar0412

Jen123 said:


> Omggggg a steal indeed!! Are you keeping? Can I see a mod pict?


I'm still deciding, since I also found a Fendi 2jours recently (posted a couple of weeks ago). It's got some cool duo chrome tones thanks to the hologram effect applied to the Elaphe skin.  Here are some pics; I decided to go all out and take a bunch since I'm still deciding. HTH


----------



## smiley13tree

nekostar0412 said:


> I'm still deciding, since I also found a Fendi 2jours recently (posted a couple of weeks ago). It's got some cool duo chrome tones thanks to the hologram effect applied to the Elaphe skin.  Here are some pics; I decided to go all out and take a bunch since I'm still deciding. HTH
> View attachment 2165101
> 
> View attachment 2165102
> 
> View attachment 2165103
> 
> View attachment 2165104
> 
> View attachment 2165107
> 
> View attachment 2165109



I think it looks way too big on your petite frame! I think another bag like your Fendi will look better on you


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

nekostar0412 said:


> I'm still deciding, since I also found a Fendi 2jours recently (posted a couple of weeks ago). It's got some cool duo chrome tones thanks to the hologram effect applied to the Elaphe skin.  Here are some pics; I decided to go all out and take a bunch since I'm still deciding. HTH
> View attachment 2165101
> 
> View attachment 2165102
> 
> View attachment 2165103
> 
> View attachment 2165104
> 
> View attachment 2165107
> 
> View attachment 2165109



I agree with the above ...beautiful bag, but the size is way too big.


----------



## nekostar0412

Thanks smiley13tree and luvsagreatdeal for the feedback.  I posted some modeling pictures of the 2jours in the Proenza Schouler forum per TPF request:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...ral-vs-purple-rain-813287-2.html#post24531825

I carry a large Longchamp Le Pliage daily for my 11" MBA, planner, long wallet, and pouches, so I thought the length of the Papier might be good for me.  I've yet to actually load the Papier up so I'll have to see about doing that soon.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks smiley13tree and luvsagreatdeal for the feedback.  I posted some modeling pictures of the 2jours in the Proenza Schouler forum per TPF request:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...ral-vs-purple-rain-813287-2.html#post24531825
> 
> I carry a large Longchamp Le Pliage daily for my 11" MBA, planner, long wallet, and pouches, so I thought the length of the Papier might be good for me.  I've yet to actually load the Papier up so I'll have to see about doing that soon.



OOooh that 2jours is beautiful...that shape and color look great on you. I think that should be a keeper, you can easily make it work for a more casual lifestyle.  

The Longchamps are large as well, but I think the slouchiness of them make them versitile for your petite frame.The structure of the PS is just too big IMO


----------



## KrissieNO.5

The 2jours was meant for you!! Looks amazing.

Love you dress too! Is it prabal gurung?


----------



## harmonious

Hi all, I'm new to this thread! I love Marshall's. Today I bought a pair of J brand jeans and Joe's jeans for $50 each and a Free People jacket for $40.

I saw Paige and Hudson skinnies for $25 in the clearance rack but in size 24 which I could barely pull pass my thighs, poopsies!


----------



## Jen123

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks smiley13tree and luvsagreatdeal for the feedback.  I posted some modeling pictures of the 2jours in the Proenza Schouler forum per TPF request:  http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-...ral-vs-purple-rain-813287-2.html#post24531825
> 
> I carry a large Longchamp Le Pliage daily for my 11" MBA, planner, long wallet, and pouches, so I thought the length of the Papier might be good for me.  I've yet to actually load the Papier up so I'll have to see about doing that soon.



I love all of your choices! The ps colors are gorgeous, the fendi is classy and the bal is super unique. If you are carrying this bag to work I would check how comfortable the thin straps would be on the bal and how comfortable it would be to carry the fendi as a handheld. Let us know your decision!!


----------



## abliu

Ladies, just found a Givenchy Old Pepe in Gray for 719.99. Not sure if I should keep it. I really like how it looks on me but am worried it's a bit too edgy (I lean towards minimalistic and slightly preppy pieces): http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Givenchy-Pandora-Medium-Old-Pepe-Satchel-Bag-Charcoal-Handbags/prod87420037_cat271900__/?isEditorial=false&index=16&masterId=&cmCat=cat000000cat000001cat000008cat30005cat365204cat271900


----------



## Jinsun

abliu said:


> Ladies, just found a Givenchy Old Pepe in Gray for 719.99. Not sure if I should keep it. I really like how it looks on me but am worried it's a bit too edgy (I lean towards minimalistic and slightly preppy pieces): http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/Gi...0cat000001cat000008cat30005cat365204cat271900



What size??  That sure is a steal!  Gray seems to be very popular. I would love a gray pandora for that price!


----------



## ladyash

NatD said:


> Today there was a grand opening of a marshalls location in Markham, ON. Honestly, I expected more. I was looking for a purse, so I was hoping that since it was their "grand opening" they would try to bring in some high end brands.... well, they had none.  There were some DKNY, London Fog, Juicy and Steve Madden purses... some italian ones of good quality - but I've never heard of those brands in my life... Disappointed and frustrated with the quantity of purses and selection, I decided to check out the shoe area. It was decent. As far as the high end stuff goes, they had Gucci, Valentino, Fendi, and Prada. Overall, I think I set my expectations too high. I'll try the downtown Toronto location next. Hopefully, with better luck!



The one on John St downtown Toronto I have ever only seen Coach, a couple Fendi messenger style bags and one Michael Kors bag. The handbag department rather sucks...Shoes are decent but the good brands are always sky high heels and nothing flat and practical which is what I am in desperate need of! They have a ton of designer sunglasses too: Versace, D&G, Fendi, Gucci, Coach etc. but I don't need new sunglasses since I have a pair of Betsey Johnson that I wear daily and a pair of Marni ones that I need to actually use more often. Clothing is decent but I'm too cheap since I have thrifted a ton of higher end things for way less. I would pick things up if my size went on clearance but I notice that it's mostly larger sizes that get marked down. I'm assuming that is because all the smaller sizes are bought up at regular price  I'm jealous of all the good handbag finds in the other Marshalls thread since ours has yet to get even half the brands mentioned. I go almost weekly since I live down the street too...


----------



## firemaiden

You all are so lucky to have such great bags at your TJs'. I went to the local one today for the first time in years and the nicest I could find was Rebecca Minkoff and some higher end Michael Kors.


----------



## iluvmybags

nekostar0412 said:


> I'm still deciding, since I also found a Fendi 2jours recently (posted a couple of weeks ago). It's got some cool duo chrome tones thanks to the hologram effect applied to the Elaphe skin.  Here are some pics; I decided to go all out and take a bunch since I'm still deciding. HTH
> View attachment 2165101
> 
> View attachment 2165102
> 
> View attachment 2165103
> 
> View attachment 2165104
> 
> View attachment 2165107
> 
> View attachment 2165109



I love it!  Yes, its too big to carry as a purse or handbag, but as a tote its perfect!  I'd use something like this as a work tote, or a carryall when you're out with the kids - it would also make a great overnight bag.  (I also think the fact that its empty and flat makes it look out of proportion - fill that beauty up and then model it for us!  )


----------



## diamondsfrost

I feel like the DC TJ's has really dried up in terms of clothes and bags! The lack of new bags is PARTICULARLY noticeable! I wonder what happened...


----------



## Aluxe

diamondsfrost said:


> I feel like the DC TJ's has really dried up in terms of clothes and bags! The lack of new bags is PARTICULARLY noticeable! I wonder what happened...



Ah, I was waiting for an update on the DC store 

Well, a Runway is about to open in Georgetown so maybe that is impacting things? Gosh, I don't know. No designer bags made it up to the Bowie area during the recent onslaught of bags across the country, which was sad. The bags at DC and Tysons didn't do it for me...

Hopefully, something nice will come in and you'll be able to get something 

Anyone have intel on the Tysons or other VA stores, please?

TIA


----------



## iluvmybags

diamondsfrost said:


> I feel like the DC TJ's has really dried up in terms of clothes and bags! The lack of new bags is PARTICULARLY noticeable! I wonder what happened...



Its been dry here in Chicago too. I'm waiting for that next "big" delivery.  The best bags that Countryside & OakBrook have had recently were all those Rebecca Minkoff bags they got about 2-3 weeks ago (most of which were gone when I popped in earlier this week) They should be due for something good soon - I hope!


----------



## <3 purses

Lots of goodies at tjmaxx West Gray, Houston


----------



## <3 purses

More ...


----------



## <3 purses

And more...


----------



## authenticplease

These were available at the store at Howell Mill in ATL.....I was shocked to see them as they stopped having a designer section for a while but it is back now.


----------



## authenticplease

And this one was new in at the Perimeter Mall location in Abernathy.


----------



## LadySapphire

I bought a gorgeous Calvin Klein dress RRP £500 for £80 from tkmaxx but sadly had to return it as it cut under my arms, however i have replaced it with this versace dress i found for £65 

They also had Dsquared2 shorts for £30!!! sadly not my size


----------



## mrsmadz902

Lanvin, ferragamo, Gucci about $350!


----------



## <3 purses

Spy pics from TJmaxx Houston, Richmond location


----------



## <3 purses

Saint Lauren tote


----------



## <3 purses

Quite a few SM, I'm not a fan of this style but the yellow suede is gorgeous


----------



## <3 purses

Celine cabas $899. West gray location has one in slate Blue


----------



## vangiepuff

I bought a kate spade ipad cover for 16.00, originally 85. And a max studio sweater for 20, originally 98.


----------



## jenga112

the cabas went up to $899 now?!


----------



## jenga112

My TJ's had the same yellow Stella McCartney on clearance for $339 in November, but it had a streak of dirt on one side...now it's popping up again and still in Saks for regular price...I totally regret not buying it.


----------



## Jinsun

jenga112 said:


> the cabas went up to $899 now?!



How much have you seen it go for at tj?


----------



## aga5

Ah the Stella McCartney bags... 
Oh I love all of those, that is the most comfy bag I own.  Love those pythons probably good they don't have them here bc my wallet would suffer


----------



## jenga112

Jinsun said:


> How much have you seen it go for at tj?



I just put one on layaway 3 weeks ago for $799 and I had gotten one last summer for $479


----------



## <3 purses

jenga112 said:


> I just put one on layaway 3 weeks ago for $799 and I had gotten one last summer for $479


$479? Omg what an incredible deal. I saw them last year for $799 too.


----------



## <3 purses

jinsun said:


> how much have you seen it go for at tj?


$799


----------



## Jollyberry78

<3 purses said:


> More ...



OMG! Chloe purses! Would you happen to remember the price?
Thanks so much! I'll hafta check my local TJMaxx now but I don't think it's a runway store. Poo.


----------



## jamamcg

aga5 said:


> Ah the Stella McCartney bags...
> Oh I love all of those, that is the most comfy bag I own.  Love those pythons probably good they don't have them here bc my wallet would suffer



I think they look nice, but I am always put off the price especially since they are not made from leather


----------



## jorton

My purchase is probably not in line with most of the posts here, but I had to share my bargain I got a few months ago at Tkmaxx here in England. I had been looking for a pair of glitter booties for a while, and one day I was browsing and came across these booties, marked down to £2. £2= approx $3.10!


----------



## blackice87

jorton said:


> My purchase is probably not in line with most of the posts here, but I had to share my bargain I got a few months ago at Tkmaxx here in England. I had been looking for a pair of glitter booties for a while, and one day I was browsing and came across these booties, marked down to £2. £2= approx $3.10!



Wow what a great deal and they look awesome on you!


----------



## <3 purses

Jollyberry78 said:


> OMG! Chloe purses! Would you happen to remember the price?
> Thanks so much! I'll hafta check my local TJMaxx now but I don't think it's a runway store. Poo.


$1499 if my memory serves me well. Good luck


----------



## <3 purses

jorton said:


> My purchase is probably not in line with most of the posts here, but I had to share my bargain I got a few months ago at Tkmaxx here in England. I had been looking for a pair of glitter booties for a while, and one day I was browsing and came across these booties, marked down to £2. £2= approx $3.10!


Fantastic deal, and they're really cute


----------



## Lexiii

i saw a givenchy antigona in blue, navy and white/tan-ish the other day for $800


----------



## mrwata

jenga112 said:


> I just put one on layaway 3 weeks ago for $799 and I had gotten one last summer for $479


$479? That's crazy cheap!!


----------



## ha9313

jorton said:


> My purchase is probably not in line with most of the posts here, but I had to share my bargain I got a few months ago at Tkmaxx here in England. I had been looking for a pair of glitter booties for a while, and one day I was browsing and came across these booties, marked down to £2. £2= approx $3.10!



Hahaha... That's a ridiculous price tag. But the boots look awesome on you


----------



## every1dreams

I saw this at the tjmaxx in Orlando international drive. I was so shocked especially after seeing the smaller version in the actual Michael Kors boutique for $900+ and finding out its a signature piece. The MK sa didn't believe me do I took pics to prove it to her.


----------



## Aluxe

Lexiii said:


> i saw a givenchy antigona in blue, navy and white/tan-ish the other day for $800



Cool! Can you share what store you saw it in? Thanks!


----------



## bella601

jorton said:


> My purchase is probably not in line with most of the posts here, but I had to share my bargain I got a few months ago at Tkmaxx here in England. I had been looking for a pair of glitter booties for a while, and one day I was browsing and came across these booties, marked down to £2. £2= approx $3.10!



Awesome!!! I love tkmaxx


----------



## abliu

Jinsun said:


> What size??  That sure is a steal!  Gray seems to be very popular. I would love a gray pandora for that price!


The 720 pandora was a medium. I'll try to get picture up soon 

Also, at one of the Michigan runway locations I saw: a woven brown/camel Stella McCartney, a LOVELY bright-ish blue saint laurent cabas in medium, a few canvas Fendis (including a 2jour), and a Ferragamo tote.


----------



## iluvmybags

I was at Countryside tonight - they received a shipment of runway bags recently, but nothing really exciting (hoping to find a Celine or a Balenciaga A4 tote, but nada!). 

Aside from a ton of Fendi (the signature striped bags) and various Stella McCartney hobos, they had these


----------



## mayski

The red cross body bag is soo pretty! I am not familiar with the brand and so sad I can't call that TJ Maxx location to order lol. THANKS for sharing all your amazing pixs. I love this forum! xo


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> I was at Countryside tonight - they received a shipment of runway bags recently, but nothing really exciting (hoping to find a Celine or a Balenciaga A4 tote, but nada!).
> 
> Aside from a ton of Fendi (the signature striped bags) and various Stella McCartney hobos, they had these
> 
> View attachment 2173837
> View attachment 2173838
> View attachment 2173839
> View attachment 2173840
> View attachment 2173841



ILMB, do you remember the price on that black YSL bag? Thanks!


----------



## Pao9

[QUOTE=

Wow it's raining designer in Atlanta!


----------



## iluvmybags

mayski said:


> The red cross body bag is soo pretty! I am not familiar with the brand and so sad I can't call that TJ Maxx location to order lol. THANKS for sharing all your amazing pixs. I love this forum! xo


The red bag is actually the Saint Laurent Duffle - its not a cross body bag
(And TJMaxx doesn't take phone orders or do charge sends)


Aluxe said:


> ILMB, do you remember the price on that black YSL bag? Thanks!


It was $999. 
Its almost like a wallet on a chain


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> The red bag is actually the Saint Laurent Duffle - its not a cross body bag
> (And TJMaxx doesn't take phone orders or do charge sends)
> 
> It was $999.
> Its almost like a wallet on a chain




Thanks, your a doll.


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:


> I was at Countryside tonight - they received a shipment of runway bags recently, but nothing really exciting (hoping to find a Celine or a Balenciaga A4 tote, but nada!).
> 
> Aside from a ton of Fendi (the signature striped bags) and various Stella McCartney hobos, they had these
> 
> View attachment 2173837
> View attachment 2173838
> View attachment 2173839
> View attachment 2173840
> View attachment 2173841



That black ysl is amazing! So sad they did away with the Y!!!


----------



## ladyash

I found a  grey Michael Kors wallet for $49.99! I didn't buy it since the hardware was really scratched up and I don't need a new wallet.  I didn't want to gift it to my mom for mothers day with scratched hardware even though it would have been perfect for her and she really wants/needs a new wallet! I'm going to check the other stores around here and see if I can find another!


----------



## nekostar0412

Checked out the "Powder" Celine Cabas tote at TJ Maxx on Richmond that purses posted a a few days ago. It was smooth and beautiful, but ultimately I passed on it because I want to be able to wear it over the shoulder, so I'll be looking for a horizontal version. 

Also saw this beauty, a Saint Laurent Paris Classique Y Linge (Medium?) in a beautiful Kelly green for $1,999,99.



Compared to the Celine


----------



## smiley13tree

nekostar0412 said:


> Checked out the "Powder" Celine Cabas tote at TJ Maxx on Richmond that purses posted a a few days ago. It was smooth and beautiful, but ultimately I passed on it because I want to be able to wear it over the shoulder, so I'll be looking for a horizontal version.
> 
> Also saw this beauty, a Saint Laurent Paris Classique Y Linge (Medium?) in a beautiful Kelly green for $1,999,99.
> View attachment 2175294
> 
> 
> Compared to the Celine
> View attachment 2175295



You always find the best stuff! Did you decide on the Balenciaga yet?


----------



## iluvmybags

nekostar0412 said:


> Checked out the "Powder" Celine Cabas tote at TJ Maxx on Richmond that purses posted a a few days ago. It was smooth and beautiful, but ultimately I passed on it because I want to be able to wear it over the shoulder, so I'll be looking for a horizontal version.
> 
> Also saw this beauty, a Saint Laurent Paris Classique Y Linge (Medium?) in a beautiful Kelly green for $1,999,99.
> View attachment 2175294
> 
> 
> Compared to the Celine
> View attachment 2175295



  That green YSL (excuse me, SL! ) is amazing!  Did you get it?


----------



## Masteryoda

every1dreams said:


> I saw this at the tjmaxx in Orlando international drive. I was so shocked especially after seeing the smaller version in the actual Michael Kors boutique for $900+ and finding out its a signature piece. The MK sa didn't believe me do I took pics to prove it to her.
> 
> View attachment 2173139
> View attachment 2173142
> View attachment 2173143
> View attachment 2173144



Wow!


----------



## MahoganyQT

I foolishly let this bag get away for $599 at my local Runway. I called the next day and it was gone...I hunted it down at farfetch.com for a little more but now she is mine! I would have never forgiven myself if I didn't get this bag!!!


----------



## BagsRLoVe

Ladies has anyone else seen a Givenchy Antigona ..im in LOVE with this bag but cannot afford the price tag.. if you have what is the amount it goes for


----------



## ha9313

Celine cabas @ $999 @ TJMaxx in Vienna, VA


----------



## ha9313

Chloe Paraty @ $1399 @ TJMaxx in Vienna, VA


----------



## ha9313




----------



## nekostar0412

smiley13tree said:


> You always find the best stuff! Did you decide on the Balenciaga yet?


Haha no, I'm just lucky...and crazy for visiting these stores frequently in the past couple of weeks  I have decided to return the Bal Papier A4 and look for something more practical for my lifestyle.  I hope it goes to someone who it will care for it and appreciate its neat color.  Also, I had the chance to feel a Bal Papier A5 in Ultraviolet and the leather was divinely soft!  I took that home for a few days before logic kicked in and told me I need to get real and find something more neutral for work 



iluvmybags said:


> That green YSL (excuse me, SL! ) is amazing!  Did you get it?


I know!  The color is such a nice straight-forward Kelly green, but alas no, I did not get it because I want to find a YSL Cabas Chyc (with the embossed Y).  I think my only hope is eBay now...



MahoganyQT said:


> I foolishly let this bag get away for $599 at my local Runway. I called the next day and it was gone...I hunted it down at farfetch.com for a little more but now she is mine! I would have never forgiven myself if I didn't get this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2175947


So glad you were able to track it down!  Regretting not making a purchase sucks, so I've been buying first and thinking later 



ha9313 said:


> Celine cabas @ $999 @ TJMaxx in Vienna, VA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176009


Goodness, they're starting to mark this one up, aren't they?  The Powder Cabas I found last night is $899.99.



ha9313 said:


> View attachment 2176010


Cute!  Hope someone jumps on it


----------



## gina2328

abliu said:


> The 720 pandora was a medium. I'll try to get picture up soon
> 
> Also, at one of the Michigan runway locations I saw: a woven brown/camel Stella McCartney, a LOVELY bright-ish blue saint laurent cabas in medium, a few canvas Fendis (including a 2jour), and a Ferragamo tote.



Hi,

Which Michigan store has these bags?


----------



## Aluxe

ha9313 said:


> Celine cabas @ $999 @ TJMaxx in Vienna, VA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176009



Hi there, do you happen to know what the blue bag beneath the Celine cabas is? Oh an price? Thanks so much for the intel!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I just got home from the Honolulu Tjmaxx. And I found a Celine All Soft! It was $1899.99. And the matching pouch was inside. But I didn't get it  I need to be good and save for my vacation. 
They must have just had a new shipment. A bunch of Saint Laurent including the new clutch. Two wallets that said Saint Laurent and two wallets that were stills Yves Saint Laurent. 
Also Givenchy Nightingale marked down to $999.99 from $1599.99.


----------



## ha9313

Aluxe said:


> Hi there, do you happen to know what the blue bag beneath the Celine cabas is? Oh an price? Thanks so much for the intel!



Oh i didnt pay attention to that bag. . If i have a chance i will stop by this weekend and let you know. What kind of bags are you looking for?


----------



## nekostar0412

TJ Maxx @ West Gray has MBMJ swimsuits (peplum malliot and bikinis in the same print), Movado leather-strap watches, and Gucci watches.  Oh, and the Balenciaga Papier A5 in Ultraviolet (super soft and yummy grape color) is still there when I left in the early evening.


----------



## nekostar0412

TJ Maxx in Houston @ Richmond
Fendi canvas 2jours, Rebecca Minkoff jewelry, lots of MBMJ jewelry, RM bags.


----------



## iluvmybags

yakusoku.af said:


> I just got home from the Honolulu Tjmaxx. And I found a Celine All Soft! It was $1899.99. And the matching pouch was inside. But I didn't get it  I need to be good and save for my vacation.
> They must have just had a new shipment. A bunch of Saint Laurent including the new clutch. Two wallets that said Saint Laurent and two wallets that were stills Yves Saint Laurent.
> Also Givenchy Nightingale marked down to $999.99 from $1599.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176678
> View attachment 2176679
> View attachment 2176680
> View attachment 2176681
> View attachment 2176682
> View attachment 2176683
> View attachment 2176684
> View attachment 2176685
> View attachment 2176686
> View attachment 2176687


 

Wow, Wow, WOW!!  SO many incredible finds!!
I would have snatched that All Soft in a heart beat -- and that red YSL is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! I've never seen that style before, but holy moly -- that's incredible.  And is that a Grey Duffle?  I found a red one at my store, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that a Grey or Blue one magically appear.

I'm so jealous of all those amazing finds!


----------



## grobertson23

Ty


----------



## authenticplease

These are available at TJM at Merchants Walk in East Cobb....


----------



## Pao9

yakusoku.af said:


> I just got home from the Honolulu Tjmaxx. And I found a Celine All Soft! It was $1899.99. And the matching pouch was inside. But I didn't get it  I need to be good and save for my vacation.
> They must have just had a new shipment. A bunch of Saint Laurent including the new clutch. Two wallets that said Saint Laurent and two wallets that were stills Yves Saint Laurent.
> Also Givenchy Nightingale marked down to $999.99 from $1599.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176678
> View attachment 2176679
> View attachment 2176680
> View attachment 2176681
> View attachment 2176682
> View attachment 2176683
> View attachment 2176684
> View attachment 2176685
> View attachment 2176686
> View attachment 2176687



What brand is that black and white clutch? Man they really got a lot of stuff before Mother's Day!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Pao9 said:


> What brand is that black and white clutch? Man they really got a lot of stuff before Mother's Day!



It's Saint Laurent! I think it was $699. I remembered seeing it at Nordstrom when the name changed over. I'm still surprised they are getting so much Saint Laurent bags so quickly!


----------



## Swtshan7

Just got a red Rebecca minkoff Mac daddy bag


----------



## yakusoku.af

iluvmybags said:


> Wow, Wow, WOW!!  SO many incredible finds!!
> I would have snatched that All Soft in a heart beat -- and that red YSL is A-M-A-Z-I-N-G! I've never seen that style before, but holy moly -- that's incredible.  And is that a Grey Duffle?  I found a red one at my store, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that a Grey or Blue one magically appear.
> 
> I'm so jealous of all those amazing finds!



Seeing the Saint Laurent grey duffle makes me rethink not buying the gray Ysl muse bowler bag I saw a few months ago! I think the price was better too. 
I saw the red Saint Laurent from the door and I was wondering what it was because it looks like a birkin from the side!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

yakusoku.af said:


> I just got home from the Honolulu Tjmaxx. And I found a Celine All Soft! It was $1899.99. And the matching pouch was inside. But I didn't get it  I need to be good and save for my vacation.
> They must have just had a new shipment. A bunch of Saint Laurent including the new clutch. Two wallets that said Saint Laurent and two wallets that were stills Yves Saint Laurent.
> Also Givenchy Nightingale marked down to $999.99 from $1599.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176678
> View attachment 2176679
> View attachment 2176680
> View attachment 2176681
> View attachment 2176682
> View attachment 2176683
> View attachment 2176684
> View attachment 2176685
> View attachment 2176686
> View attachment 2176687



OMGGG!!! Those are some amazing finds! Especially the Celine all soft! I'm so jealous!! lol Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## jenga112

took this home with me today!!


----------



## iluvmybags

yakusoku.af said:


> Seeing the Saint Laurent grey duffle makes me rethink not buying the gray Ysl muse bowler bag I saw a few months ago! I think the price was better too.
> *I saw the red Saint Laurent from the door and I was wondering what it was because it looks like a birkin from the side*!


 
Thats exactly why I love it!  Its very "Birkinesque"!
Does anyone know the name of that bag?  
(would you mind if I use the pic to inquire in the YSL forum?)


----------



## iluvmybags

jenga112 said:


> View attachment 2177486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> took this home with me today!!


 

  Nice!  I need to take a ride out to OakBrook -- I called there Thursday and the salesgirl told me they had a "mint green Celine with a small amount of black along the bottom"  When I asked what the tag said, she said it said "Vertical Chartreuse"  She also said it was $999.  

While it sounds like a vertical cabas, most of the cabas totes I've seen at TJMaxx are $799.  $1k sounds a little high


----------



## Aluxe

ha9313 said:


> Oh i didnt pay attention to that bag. . If i have a chance i will stop by this weekend and let you know. What kind of bags are you looking for?




Celine



Thanks.

Will likely stop by the DC Runway tonight or tomorrow and will report back as well.


----------



## Aluxe

yakusoku.af said:


> It's Saint Laurent! I think it was $699. I remembered seeing it at Nordstrom when the name changed over. I'm still surprised they are getting so much Saint Laurent bags so quickly!



Thanks so much for the intel!

Hmm, what does it say about YSL, excuse me Saint Laurent that their brand new 'Birkin' is already at TJ Maxx? Oh, plus the duffle and the tote...off to chat in the YSL subforum...


----------



## jenga112

iluvmybags said:


> Nice!  I need to take a ride out to OakBrook -- I called there Thursday and the salesgirl told me they had a "mint green Celine with a small amount of black along the bottom"  When I asked what the tag said, she said it said "Vertical Chartreuse"  She also said it was $999.
> 
> While it sounds like a vertical cabas, most of the cabas totes I've seen at TJMaxx are $799.  $1k sounds a little high



Pics when you go!


----------



## msmsytique

Swtshan7 said:


> Just got a red Rebecca minkoff Mac daddy bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2177375


 
Congrats, I've been thinking about getting a MAC myself.


----------



## yakusoku.af

iluvmybags said:


> Thats exactly why I love it!  Its very "Birkinesque"!
> Does anyone know the name of that bag?
> (would you mind if I use the pic to inquire in the YSL forum?)



Sure, go ahead. I also remember seeing it on one of the purse blog entries earlier this year. They were comparing it to a birkin too.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Aluxe said:


> Thanks so much for the intel!
> 
> Hmm, what does it say about YSL, excuse me Saint Laurent that their brand new 'Birkin' is already at TJ Maxx? Oh, plus the duffle and the tote...off to chat in the YSL subforum...



I was wondering the same thing! They were 3 or 4 totes! And I've seen some of the same exact totes in the pics that other people have posted.


----------



## baglover4ever

yakusoku.af said:


> Seeing the Saint Laurent grey duffle makes me rethink not buying the gray Ysl muse bowler bag I saw a few months ago! I think the price was better too.
> I saw the red Saint Laurent from the door and I was wondering what it was because it looks like a birkin from the side!


what was the price tag on the duffle? Tia!


----------



## yakusoku.af

baglover4ever said:


> what was the price tag on the duffle? Tia!



I think it was either $1599 or $1699. I can't remember. The older YSL one was $1099!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I can't believe they have Celine bags at TJ! How do they do it??

I went again yesterday after a break of almost one year and went a little crazy. Definitely going back tomorrow. Do they put new items out in the morning? Does anybody know?


----------



## kspurlock1

every1dreams said:


> I saw this at the tjmaxx in Orlando international drive. I was so shocked especially after seeing the smaller version in the actual Michael Kors boutique for $900+ and finding out its a signature piece. The MK sa didn't believe me do I took pics to prove it to her.
> 
> View attachment 2173139
> View attachment 2173142
> View attachment 2173143
> View attachment 2173144



So when u told the MK sa about the bag u saw at tj Maxx, what did she say?


----------



## lilac28

OMG..that Celine all-soft....I would not have had willpower to walk away from it at that price...

Wanted to get some opinions here, found a beautiful coral patterned Missoni dress marked down to $360.00 clearance from $599.99. Only thing is that the orange Missoni tag is missing (the Missoni care tag is still attached to the bottom of the dress). Would you keep the dress?


----------



## PrincessDarbe

lilac28 said:


> OMG..that Celine all-soft....I would not have had willpower to walk away from it at that price...
> 
> Wanted to get some opinions here, found a beautiful coral patterned Missoni dress marked down to $360.00 clearance from $599.99. Only thing is that the orange Missoni tag is missing (the Missoni care tag is still attached to the bottom of the dress). Would you keep the dress?



YES! I would remind myself and anyone who notices that I removed the tag because it was uncomfortable.  Missoni is so unique and recognizable that the tag is secondary to the garment.


----------



## iluvmybags

Aluxe said:


> Thanks so much for the intel!
> 
> Hmm, what does it say about YSL, excuse me Saint Laurent that their brand new 'Birkin' is already at TJ Maxx? Oh, plus the duffle and the tote...off to chat in the YSL subforum...



I don't think it says anything more than finding a Celine Box or Phantom or Trapeze or All Soft.  Its not like there's an entire shelf full of these bags - there's a random one or two here and there in various colors.  Who knows how/why these bags end up at TJMaxx.  For the most part, the designer bags I've seen are pretty flawless.  Most damage/wear happens from being on display and handled


----------



## lilac28

PrincessDarbe said:


> YES! I would remind myself and anyone who notices that I removed the tag because it was uncomfortable.  Missoni is so unique and recognizable that the tag is secondary to the garment.


 
Thx for your input, you're so right! It's funny because I tend to remove tags off my clothes as I hate how it pokes at the skin but for some reason, I felt like it was less Missoni w/o the orange tag (not that I'd resell the dress or anyone would see it). Silly. 
Thx, this is a keeper then!


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> I don't think it says anything more than finding a Celine Box or Phantom or Trapeze or All Soft.  Its not like there's an entire shelf full of these bags - there's a random one or two here and there in various colors.  Who knows how/why these bags end up at TJMaxx.  For the most part, the designer bags I've seen are pretty flawless.  Most damage/wear happens from being on display and handled



Have you ever found current season Celine pieces that are popular at a TJ Maxx? And so many of them at once? Haven't noticed that ever but maybe the DC/VA/MD area just doesn't get the good stuff, like say the Honolulu store we get spy pics from. I can understand an All Soft at TJ maxx. It's a lovely piece but I doubt its a quick mover for Celine the way a Luggage would be. 

Saint Laurent on the other hand has current pieces. Such as the clutch Kim Kardashian has been spotted in, and of course, the Duffel, oh and the faux-birkin (anyone know the name of that bag? I really should try to find out. Would have thought they'd take a while longer.

Anyway, I'm sure those who appreciate the pieces care not how they got there and are just happy to snatch them up. I know I would be if a bag I am coveting showed up.


----------



## Aluxe

Spy pics from D.C. Runway store as of closing on Saturday 05/11/13. Sincerely apologize for huge, crappy pics and lack of adequate price info. My kids were running around, the store was closing and I needed to get to the airport on time. Hopefully, it'll give some sense of what's available. 

The YSL/SL faux-birk was $1999


----------



## iluvmybags

Aluxe said:


> Have you ever found current season Celine pieces that are popular at a TJ Maxx? And so many of them at once? Haven't noticed that ever but maybe the DC/VA/MD area just doesn't get the good stuff, like say the Honolulu store we get spy pics from. I can understand an All Soft at TJ maxx. It's a lovely piece but I doubt its a quick mover for Celine the way a Luggage would be.
> 
> Saint Laurent on the other hand has current pieces. Such as the clutch Kim Kardashian has been spotted in, and of course, the Duffel, oh and the faux-birkin (anyone know the name of that bag? I really should try to find out. Would have thought they'd take a while longer.
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure those who appreciate the pieces care not how they got there and are just happy to snatch them up. I know I would be if a bag I am coveting showed up.


Yes, I have! I found the green suede Phantom last year before it showed up at most department stores (the same bag Rosie Huntington Whiteley has) while last month I found the Slate Blue Cabas (a current color).  Its also where I bought my first Box (a medium Camel) & the Large Shoulder Bag (which is still in stores!)  Now there's the All Soft in HI, a current season bag who's popularity is slowly rising while others have found the Box, Trapeze, Phantom and I believe there were a few Mini Luggages, not to mention all of the Cabas bags that continue to appear at various stores.  There was also the Louis Vuitton wallet I found at Countryside last month, plus several Bottega Veneta bags & SLGs.  The Fendi 2Jours is still a relatively new style, not to mention all of the Givenchy Antigona, Nightengale or Pandora bags.  I don't think I've ever seen PS1 bags on sale, yet how many have seen shared here in this thread?

I don't think finding these bags at TJMaxx lowers a brands reputation or means anything good or bad - I think it just means they may be slightly flawed in someway that's not obvious to us, but perhaps to the designer.  Maybe they're customer returns  - who knows how/why they end up there.  Rather than destroy the bag, they get shipped off to an outlet or a store like TJMaxx.  Perhaps there are more YSL bags because they produce more than Celine.  Regardless, I wouldn't say there are THAT many - I found two YSL bags at Countryside, two different styles, two diff colors, and based on the pics I've seen posted here recently, there's one or two here & there (not nearly as many Fendi bags as I've recently seen! I'm beginning to think Fendi has partnered up w/TJMaxx to sell their bags!  There have been so many of them!)


----------



## rea11yb0red

Aluxe said:


> Spy pics from D.C. Runway store as of closing on Saturday 05/11/13. Sincerely apologize for huge, crappy pics and lack of adequate price info. My kids were running around, the store was closing and I needed to get to the airport on time. Hopefully, it'll give some sense of what's available.
> 
> The YSL/SL faux-birk was $1999



I would love to have the black YSL or even the teal!  Did you get anything?


----------



## myown

going to London this month. Is there a good TJ MAXX?


----------



## ceeli

which dc store?  i'm dying for the chloe!! do you recall how much?



Aluxe said:


> Spy pics from D.C. Runway store as of closing on Saturday 05/11/13. Sincerely apologize for huge, crappy pics and lack of adequate price info. My kids were running around, the store was closing and I needed to get to the airport on time. Hopefully, it'll give some sense of what's available.
> 
> The YSL/SL faux-birk was $1999


----------



## bella601

nekostar0412 said:


> Checked out the "Powder" Celine Cabas tote at TJ Maxx on Richmond that purses posted a a few days ago. It was smooth and beautiful, but ultimately I passed on it because I want to be able to wear it over the shoulder, so I'll be looking for a horizontal version.
> 
> Also saw this beauty, a Saint Laurent Paris Classique Y Linge (Medium?) in a beautiful Kelly green for $1,999,99.
> View attachment 2175294
> 
> 
> Compared to the Celine
> View attachment 2175295



Awesome finds!


----------



## bella601

MahoganyQT said:


> I foolishly let this bag get away for $599 at my local Runway. I called the next day and it was gone...I hunted it down at farfetch.com for a little more but now she is mine! I would have never forgiven myself if I didn't get this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2175947



Beautiful!


----------



## Jen123

Aluxe said:


> Thanks so much for the intel!
> 
> Hmm, what does it say about YSL, excuse me Saint Laurent that their brand new 'Birkin' is already at TJ Maxx? Oh, plus the duffle and the tote...off to chat in the YSL subforum...



There were 3 new saint Laurent bags at my runway tj maxx too. Looks like all the runways got them the same weekend


----------



## bella601

They're version is called TkMaxx


----------



## mpepe32

MahoganyQT said:


> I foolishly let this bag get away for $599 at my local Runway. I called the next day and it was gone...I hunted it down at farfetch.com for a little more but now she is mine! I would have never forgiven myself if I didn't get this bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 2175947



I saw a brown version of this bag at the winners runway location at college and young in Toronto.  But it was on clearance for 1000 and was missing the lock!  I was shocked it was so high.  I told the manager and she said she couldn't lower the price because it was just a lock!  Anyways I put it back and got a s/s 2013 mamma zucc.  Print for $399 and a tods wallet.  I wish this location was closer to me but you girls in the states get a much better deal at tjmaxx.  Sooo wish I lived somewhere else. Congrats on all the great finds!


----------



## Aluxe

ceeli said:


> which dc store?  i'm dying for the chloe!! do you recall how much?



So sorry, I didn't check the price on that one. This was the Runway store in Washington DC. If you check the website you can get the number. Call and ask to speak to the jewelry desk where the bags are located. They should be able to help you.

Good luck and sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> Yes, I have! I found the green suede Phantom last year before it showed up at most department stores (the same bag Rosie Huntington Whiteley has) while last month I found the Slate Blue Cabas (a current color).  Its also where I bought my first Box (a medium Camel) & the Large Shoulder Bag (which is still in stores!)  Now there's the All Soft in HI, a current season bag who's popularity is slowly rising while others have found the Box, Trapeze, Phantom and I believe there were a few Mini Luggages, not to mention all of the Cabas bags that continue to appear at various stores.  There was also the Louis Vuitton wallet I found at Countryside last month, plus several Bottega Veneta bags & SLGs.  The Fendi 2Jours is still a relatively new style, not to mention all of the Givenchy Antigona, Nightengale or Pandora bags.  I don't think I've ever seen PS1 bags on sale, yet how many have seen shared here in this thread?
> 
> I don't think finding these bags at TJMaxx lowers a brands reputation or means anything good or bad - I think it just means they may be slightly flawed in someway that's not obvious to us, but perhaps to the designer.  Maybe they're customer returns  - who knows how/why they end up there.  Rather than destroy the bag, they get shipped off to an outlet or a store like TJMaxx.  Perhaps there are more YSL bags because they produce more than Celine.  Regardless, I wouldn't say there are THAT many - I found two YSL bags at Countryside, two different styles, two diff colors, and based on the pics I've seen posted here recently, there's one or two here & there (not nearly as many Fendi bags as I've recently seen! I'm beginning to think Fendi has partnered up w/TJMaxx to sell their bags!  There have been so many of them!)



Well, I guess we are going to have to agree to disagree as I have never seen so many 'current season' bags all over TJ Maxx (and overstock as someone has now pointed out in YSL) at the same time. I also believe that when that happens, it is a reflection of a lack of interest in that line's current offerings as I don't think the more popular bags would get to TJ Maxx this quickly.

My comment said nothing about the brand's 'reputation' and I hope to not give off that impression. It frankly spoke more to a conversation we are having in YSL about their new bags (which is why I took the question there for discussion). 

Looking forward to seeing lots of lovely premiere designer bags and desperately hoping for a Phantom 

Good luck to everyone with their great scores!


----------



## Stellalun@

iluvmybags said:


> Yes, I have! I found the green suede Phantom last year before it showed up at most department stores (the same bag Rosie Huntington Whiteley has) while last month I found the Slate Blue Cabas (a current color).  Its also where I bought my first Box (a medium Camel) & the Large Shoulder Bag (which is still in stores!)  Now there's the All Soft in HI, a current season bag who's popularity is slowly rising while others have found the Box, Trapeze, Phantom and I believe there were a few Mini Luggages, not to mention all of the Cabas bags that continue to appear at various stores.  There was also the Louis Vuitton wallet I found at Countryside last month, plus several Bottega Veneta bags & SLGs.  The Fendi 2Jours is still a relatively new style, not to mention all of the Givenchy Antigona, Nightengale or Pandora bags.  I don't think I've ever seen PS1 bags on sale, yet how many have seen shared here in this thread?
> 
> I don't think finding these bags at TJMaxx lowers a brands reputation or means anything good or bad - I think it just means they may be slightly flawed in someway that's not obvious to us, but perhaps to the designer.  Maybe they're customer returns  - who knows how/why they end up there.  Rather than destroy the bag, they get shipped off to an outlet or a store like TJMaxx.  Perhaps there are more YSL bags because they produce more than Celine.  Regardless, I wouldn't say there are THAT many - I found two YSL bags at Countryside, two different styles, two diff colors, and based on the pics I've seen posted here recently, there's one or two here & there (not nearly as many Fendi bags as I've recently seen! I'm beginning to think Fendi has partnered up w/TJMaxx to sell their bags!  There have been so many of them!)



Do you recall how much the Celine Phantoms and Luggages were selling for at TJ Maxx?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Aluxe said:


> Well, I guess we are going to have to agree to disagree as I have never seen so many 'current season' bags all over TJ Maxx (and overstock as someone has now pointed out in YSL) at the same time. *I also believe that when that happens, it is a reflection of a lack of interest in that line's current offerings as I don't think the more popular bags would get to TJ Maxx this quickly.*
> 
> My comment said nothing about the brand's 'reputation' and I hope to not give off that impression. It frankly spoke more to a conversation we are having in YSL about their new bags (which is why I took the question there for discussion).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing lots of lovely premiere designer bags and desperately hoping for a Phantom
> 
> Good luck to everyone with their great scores!


I'll have to disagree with the bolded. Take yoox.com for example. So many times, you can find items there that were looong sold out in stores and online, items that never even made it to sale simply because the request was so high they were gone before sale season. I've found alot of these things on yoox, half off.  Overstock is real.


----------



## ceeli

no worries  i go to the metro center one a lot and never see anything  thanks for posting! !



Aluxe said:


> So sorry, I didn't check the price on that one. This was the Runway store in Washington DC. If you check the website you can get the number. Call and ask to speak to the jewelry desk where the bags are located. They should be able to help you.
> 
> Good luck and sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Aluxe

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I'll have to disagree with the bolded. Take yoox.com for example. So many times, you can find items there that were looong sold out in stores and online, items that never even made it to sale simply because the request was so high they were gone before sale season. I've found alot of these things on yoox, half off.  Overstock is real.



Cool, again, I'll beg to differ and we'll all hopefully enjoy this thread for what it is - a great resource.

Have a fab day, hon.

**********************

Can anyone please share intel from the Tysons Corner store? Checking to see if any Celines (other than Cabas totes) have made their way into the area.

TIA!


----------



## Aluxe

ceeli said:


> no worries  i go to the metro center one a lot and never see anything  thanks for posting! !



Ah, no problem! Good luck!


----------



## nekostar0412

Aluxe said:


> Spy pics from D.C. Runway store as of closing on Saturday 05/11/13. Sincerely apologize for huge, crappy pics and lack of adequate price info. My kids were running around, the store was closing and I needed to get to the airport on time. Hopefully, it'll give some sense of what's available.
> 
> The YSL/SL faux-birk was $1999


Thanks for the quick spy pics!  That's quite a selection IMHO  I will have to stop by this store the next time I'm in DC.  If I encountered that teal YSL, I'm not sure I would be able to control myself from taking it home for the color alone!


----------



## jenga112

I feel like TJ lately has been carrying almost every designer BUT proenza schouler and I am desperate for a PS1!


----------



## mrwata

jenga112 said:


> I feel like TJ lately has been carrying almost every designer BUT proenza schouler and I am desperate for a PS1!



ME TOO!!!  
I've been stopping by at least once a week.  Still no luck


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Lagos caviar citrine bracelet! Usually see the Barbara Bixby or Judith Rip. Had to have the Lagos to match my others.


----------



## Aluxe

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 2181238
> 
> 
> Lagos caviar citrine bracelet! Usually see the Barbara Bixby or Judith Rip. Had to have the Lagos to match my others.



Great score!


----------



## tinywrist

I noticed some patterns with the high-end handbags at TJMaxxx sometimes, and just want to share them with you here:

1. Fendi 2Jours: looks like there are many Fendi 2Jours now at Runway stores, however, all of them seem to lack the LUGGAGE TAG. For me, this is a big deal, b/c part of the look comes from the elegant luggage tag hanging from the hook. Plus, if you have the luggage tag, you can get it monogrammed later, whereas 2Jours w/o tag, you won't be able to purchase the tag alone anywhere else. Just be careful when you see a nice 2Jours at >$500 discount.

2. Condition of the bag:

I might sound like a snob here, but I get really angry that some stores do not handle the bags with the same amount of care that you would, and this results in occasional scratches, marks, and other flaws. I guess you'll say that's what they are at TJ, but I doubt that these imperfections come from handling at the stores themselves. Try to see the bag as soon as it gets on display. Otherwise, after a few weeks, some of them cannot bear the display abuse, and you'll have to walk away b/c of tiny small imperfections from scratches.

And now I just want to complain about a beautiful YSL in my local store. Except that the Y logo lock was broken - ahh, it is so tempting, yet the bag is ruined with a broken Y lock.


----------



## iluvmybags

tinywrist said:


> I noticed some patterns with the high-end handbags at TJMaxxx sometimes, and just want to share them with you here:
> 
> 1. Fendi 2Jours: looks like there are many Fendi 2Jours now at Runway stores, however, all of them seem to lack the LUGGAGE TAG. For me, this is a big deal, b/c part of the look comes from the elegant luggage tag hanging from the hook. Plus, if you have the luggage tag, you can get it monogrammed later, whereas 2Jours w/o tag, you won't be able to purchase the tag alone anywhere else. Just be careful when you see a nice 2Jours at >$500 discount.
> 
> 2. Condition of the bag:
> 
> I might sound like a snob here, but I get really angry that some stores do not handle the bags with the same amount of care that you would, and this results in occasional scratches, marks, and other flaws. I guess you'll say that's what they are at TJ, but I doubt that these imperfections come from handling at the stores themselves. Try to see the bag as soon as it gets on display. Otherwise, after a few weeks, some of them cannot bear the display abuse, and you'll have to walk away b/c of tiny small imperfections from scratches.
> 
> And now I just want to complain about a beautiful YSL in my local store. Except that the Y logo lock was broken - ahh, it is so tempting, yet the bag is ruined with a broken Y lock.



Are you sure the luggage tag wasn't inside the bag?  Every 2Jours I've seen at TJMaxx has had the Luggage tag - most of them were wrapped with white "styrofoam" like wrap (which is how they come from Fendi). In fact, a lot of them also had the shoulder strap wrapped up & tucked inside.  I always look when I see these bags and I've never seen one w/o the luggage tag.


----------



## <3 purses

tinywrist said:


> I noticed some patterns with the high-end handbags at TJMaxxx sometimes, and just want to share them with you here:
> 
> 1. Fendi 2Jours: looks like there are many Fendi 2Jours now at Runway stores, however, all of them seem to lack the LUGGAGE TAG. For me, this is a big deal, b/c part of the look comes from the elegant luggage tag hanging from the hook. Plus, if you have the luggage tag, you can get it monogrammed later, whereas 2Jours w/o tag, you won't be able to purchase the tag alone anywhere else. Just be careful when you see a nice 2Jours at >$500 discount.
> 
> 2. Condition of the bag:
> 
> I might sound like a snob here, but I get really angry that some stores do not handle the bags with the same amount of care that you would, and this results in occasional scratches, marks, and other flaws. I guess you'll say that's what they are at TJ, but I doubt that these imperfections come from handling at the stores themselves. Try to see the bag as soon as it gets on display. Otherwise, after a few weeks, some of them cannot bear the display abuse, and you'll have to walk away b/c of tiny small imperfections from scratches.
> 
> And now I just want to complain about a beautiful YSL in my local store. Except that the Y logo lock was broken - ahh, it is so tempting, yet the bag is ruined with a broken Y lock.


Like JJ, all the 2jours I've seen at TJ come with the luggage tags wrapped, the tag can be found inside the middle pocket


----------



## authenticplease

tinywrist said:


> And now I just want to complain about a beautiful YSL in my local store. Except that the Y logo lock was broken - ahh, it is so tempting, yet the bag is ruined with a broken Y lock.



The Y lock should be able to be repaired.....either through YSL or. High end cobbler such as Santana Creative or MM6 in Paris.


----------



## OlderSis

Princess Darbe - Love the Lagos! And love the great price! Congrats on your great finds !


----------



## ChanelChap

Alright, ladies, here's the crème de la crème at the OakBrook store right now:

1. Céline Cabas (*$999* down from $15xx, I think) - I don't remember seeing this bag at the Chicago Barneys or Nordstrom. The color is a soft, mint green. The bag is in excellent condition! I couldn't find any scuffs or scratches, and it had all the paperwork and the dustbag inside. It was fairly well-hidden at under some bags at the bottom. I came in looking for a Cabas specifically, but the colors didn't do it for me. I need something more neutral to begin my collection. 

2. Saint Laurent Reversible Tote (*$999* down from $12xx) - What an absolute BEAUTY! I've tried it on at Barneys, but I was more interested in some other bags there. I should not have given this one the cold shoulder. I liked it more than the Cabas, and that is one of my favorite bags _of all time_. The shape and size is the exact same, but this has feet on the bottom and feels like it can handle much more weight. Best part: it fits over the shoulder! It was displayed with the suede side outside, and it looked to be in great condition. Again, dustbags and papers are included. There is a removable, zipper pouch that attaches to the inside, too. 

3. Balenciaga Papier A3/A4 (*$1xxx* down from $15xx) - I didn't pay too much attention to this lovely, as it won't work as a men's bag. It is in an off-white color and good condition. I don't really recall the price.

4. Chloé Alison - I checked this out for a few minutes. It's a similar size/shape to the Cabas and Rev. Tote; the leather is thicker, and it has a more reassuring weight to it. 

5. Saint Laurent Sac du Jour (*$1999* down from $23xx) - Picked this up and put it down. It looks just like a Birkin. That's the end of the conversation with this one, lol. Leather is a heavy, off white. The lining is suede and some sort of nylon in the pockets. Dustbag and papers.

6. SLG's - There are a ton of Fendi accessories (multicolor pouches, belts, wallets). I almost got a black Zucca coated canvas makeup case for $249, but I wanted to see what Nordstrom has first. Two or three Givenchy long wallets. A Gucci scarf. Lanvin small bag/clutch for $400-500. Gucci iPad case. There's a lot to take in here, but nothing that will steal your breath. 

7. Fendi Bags - A TRUCKLOAD of Fendi. There were 2-4 baguettes (some mini, mini ones... others normal size). A chameleon tote and shoulder bag. There was a cute, striped tote for under $500. That's a great summer bag. Nothing worth a picture, though.


----------



## Jinsun

ChanelChap said:


> Alright, ladies, here's the crème de la crème at the OakBrook store right now:
> 
> 1. Céline Cabas (*$999* down from $15xx, I think) - I don't remember seeing this bag at the Chicago Barneys or Nordstrom. The color is a soft, mint green. The bag is in excellent condition! I couldn't find any scuffs or scratches, and it had all the paperwork and the dustbag inside. It was fairly well-hidden at under some bags at the bottom. I came in looking for a Cabas specifically, but the colors didn't do it for me. I need something more neutral to begin my collection.
> 
> 2. Saint Laurent Reversible Tote (*$999* down from $12xx) - What an absolute BEAUTY! I've tried it on at Barneys, but I was more interested in some other bags there. I should not have given this one the cold shoulder. I liked it more than the Cabas, and that is one of my favorite bags _of all time_. The shape and size is the exact same, but this has feet on the bottom and feels like it can handle much more weight. Best part: it fits over the shoulder! It was displayed with the suede side outside, and it looked to be in great condition. Again, dustbags and papers are included. There is a removable, zipper pouch that attaches to the inside, too.
> 
> 3. Balenciaga Papier A3/A4 (*$1xxx* down from $15xx) - I didn't pay too much attention to this lovely, as it won't work as a men's bag. It is in an off-white color and good condition. I don't really recall the price.
> 
> 4. Chloé Alison - I checked this out for a few minutes. It's a similar size/shape to the Cabas and Rev. Tote; the leather is thicker, and it has a more reassuring weight to it.
> 
> 5. Saint Laurent Sac du Jour (*$1999* down from $23xx) - Picked this up and put it down. It looks just like a Birkin. That's the end of the conversation with this one, lol. Leather is a heavy, off white. The lining is suede and some sort of nylon in the pockets. Dustbag and papers.
> 
> 6. SLG's - There are a ton of Fendi accessories (multicolor pouches, belts, wallets). I almost got a black Zucca coated canvas makeup case for $249, but I wanted to see what Nordstrom has first. Two or three Givenchy long wallets. A Gucci scarf. Lanvin small bag/clutch for $400-500. Gucci iPad case. There's a lot to take in here, but nothing that will steal your breath.
> 
> 7. Fendi Bags - A TRUCKLOAD of Fendi. There were 2-4 baguettes (some mini, mini ones... others normal size). A chameleon tote and shoulder bag. There was a cute, striped tote for under $500. That's a great summer bag. Nothing worth a picture, though.



Wow what. A selection!  What's the black bag that's in the pic with the balenciaga?  Is that the Chloe?  Never seen it before but it does look nice. Similar to the Celine luggage imo


----------



## Jinsun

Btw, what did u come home with????  Heehee


----------



## ChanelChap

Jinsun said:


> Wow what. A selection!  What's the black bag that's in the pic with the balenciaga?  Is that the Chloe?  Never seen it before but it does look nice. Similar to the Celine luggage imo



The Chloé is next to the Balenciaga. Also, there is a PS1 Tote in the right behind the Saint Laurent Rev. Tote. It is red suede.

I came home with a navy Vince sweatshirt. It's a women's piece, but it is a unisex cut and fits well. It was on clearance for like $50 so I nabbed it.

I saw some bags that I liked, but nothing jumped out at me in particular. I'm saving for a black Cabas at the moment.


----------



## merrydish

WOW, what an excellent, detailed report! I commend you for all that hard work that's so helpful to all of us.


----------



## elvisgurly

yakusoku.af said:


> I just got home from the Honolulu Tjmaxx. And I found a Celine All Soft! It was $1899.99. And the matching pouch was inside. But I didn't get it  I need to be good and save for my vacation.
> They must have just had a new shipment. A bunch of Saint Laurent including the new clutch. Two wallets that said Saint Laurent and two wallets that were stills Yves Saint Laurent.
> Also Givenchy Nightingale marked down to $999.99 from $1599.99.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2176678
> View attachment 2176679
> View attachment 2176680
> View attachment 2176681
> View attachment 2176682
> View attachment 2176683
> View attachment 2176684
> View attachment 2176685
> View attachment 2176686
> View attachment 2176687



How is the clothing at the Honolulu store?


----------



## pinkfeet

Great oak brook report! I always mean to stop in that maxx when I go to the rack but I rarely do. Ill have to start.


----------



## aga5

ChanelChap said:


> Alright, ladies, here's the crème de la crème at the OakBrook store right now:
> 
> 1. Céline Cabas (*$999* down from $15xx, I think) - I don't remember seeing this bag at the Chicago Barneys or Nordstrom. The color is a soft, mint green. The bag is in excellent condition! I couldn't find any scuffs or scratches, and it had all the paperwork and the dustbag inside. It was fairly well-hidden at under some bags at the bottom. I came in looking for a Cabas specifically, but the colors didn't do it for me. I need something more neutral to begin my collection.
> 
> 2. Saint Laurent Reversible Tote (*$999* down from $12xx) - What an absolute BEAUTY! I've tried it on at Barneys, but I was more interested in some other bags there. I should not have given this one the cold shoulder. I liked it more than the Cabas, and that is one of my favorite bags _of all time_. The shape and size is the exact same, but this has feet on the bottom and feels like it can handle much more weight. Best part: it fits over the shoulder! It was displayed with the suede side outside, and it looked to be in great condition. Again, dustbags and papers are included. There is a removable, zipper pouch that attaches to the inside, too.
> 
> 3. Balenciaga Papier A3/A4 (*$1xxx* down from $15xx) - I didn't pay too much attention to this lovely, as it won't work as a men's bag. It is in an off-white color and good condition. I don't really recall the price.
> 
> 4. Chloé Alison - I checked this out for a few minutes. It's a similar size/shape to the Cabas and Rev. Tote; the leather is thicker, and it has a more reassuring weight to it.
> 
> 5. Saint Laurent Sac du Jour (*$1999* down from $23xx) - Picked this up and put it down. It looks just like a Birkin. That's the end of the conversation with this one, lol. Leather is a heavy, off white. The lining is suede and some sort of nylon in the pockets. Dustbag and papers.
> 
> 6. SLG's - There are a ton of Fendi accessories (multicolor pouches, belts, wallets). I almost got a black Zucca coated canvas makeup case for $249, but I wanted to see what Nordstrom has first. Two or three Givenchy long wallets. A Gucci scarf. Lanvin small bag/clutch for $400-500. Gucci iPad case. There's a lot to take in here, but nothing that will steal your breath.
> 
> 7. Fendi Bags - A TRUCKLOAD of Fendi. There were 2-4 baguettes (some mini, mini ones... others normal size). A chameleon tote and shoulder bag. There was a cute, striped tote for under $500. That's a great summer bag. Nothing worth a picture, though.



Did you see any Stella McCartney bags?


----------



## ChanelChap

aga5 said:


> Did you see any Stella McCartney bags?



There is a small, small vegan, black leather bag with chain details around the edges in the bottom right corner of the last picture. I have no idea of the price or style.


----------



## Aluxe

ChanelChap said:


> Alright, ladies, here's the crème de la crème at the OakBrook store right now:
> 
> 1. Céline Cabas (*$999* down from $15xx, I think) - I don't remember seeing this bag at the Chicago Barneys or Nordstrom. The color is a soft, mint green. The bag is in excellent condition! I couldn't find any scuffs or scratches, and it had all the paperwork and the dustbag inside. It was fairly well-hidden at under some bags at the bottom. I came in looking for a Cabas specifically, but the colors didn't do it for me. I need something more neutral to begin my collection.
> 
> 2. Saint Laurent Reversible Tote (*$999* down from $12xx) - What an absolute BEAUTY! I've tried it on at Barneys, but I was more interested in some other bags there. I should not have given this one the cold shoulder. I liked it more than the Cabas, and that is one of my favorite bags _of all time_. The shape and size is the exact same, but this has feet on the bottom and feels like it can handle much more weight. Best part: it fits over the shoulder! It was displayed with the suede side outside, and it looked to be in great condition. Again, dustbags and papers are included. There is a removable, zipper pouch that attaches to the inside, too.
> 
> 3. Balenciaga Papier A3/A4 (*$1xxx* down from $15xx) - I didn't pay too much attention to this lovely, as it won't work as a men's bag. It is in an off-white color and good condition. I don't really recall the price.
> 
> 4. Chloé Alison - I checked this out for a few minutes. It's a similar size/shape to the Cabas and Rev. Tote; the leather is thicker, and it has a more reassuring weight to it.
> 
> 5. Saint Laurent Sac du Jour (*$1999* down from $23xx) - Picked this up and put it down. It looks just like a Birkin. That's the end of the conversation with this one, lol. Leather is a heavy, off white. The lining is suede and some sort of nylon in the pockets. Dustbag and papers.
> 
> 6. SLG's - There are a ton of Fendi accessories (multicolor pouches, belts, wallets). I almost got a black Zucca coated canvas makeup case for $249, but I wanted to see what Nordstrom has first. Two or three Givenchy long wallets. A Gucci scarf. Lanvin small bag/clutch for $400-500. Gucci iPad case. There's a lot to take in here, but nothing that will steal your breath.
> 
> 7. Fendi Bags - A TRUCKLOAD of Fendi. There were 2-4 baguettes (some mini, mini ones... others normal size). A chameleon tote and shoulder bag. There was a cute, striped tote for under $500. That's a great summer bag. Nothing worth a picture, though.



Thank you so much for the spy pics.

That glacier/black celine cabas is super pretty!!!!

Thanks again for the intel!


----------



## Aluxe

Jinsun said:


> Wow what. A selection!  What's the black bag that's in the pic with the balenciaga?  Is that the Chloe?  Never seen it before but it does look nice. *Similar to the Celine luggage imo*



Yeah, I once did a double take on that Chloe bag as it did look like a Luggage at first glance. Amazing how the winged look is everywhere now.


----------



## aga5

ChanelChap said:


> There is a small, small vegan, black leather bag with chain details around the edges in the bottom right corner of the last picture. I have no idea of the price or style.



Thanks, all her bags are vegan that's her thing


----------



## PrincessDarbe

When I can't decide, buy both!!


----------



## iluvmybags

ChanelChap said:


> Alright, ladies, here's the crème de la crème at the OakBrook store right now:
> 
> 1. Céline Cabas (*$999* down from $15xx, I think) - I don't remember seeing this bag at the Chicago Barneys or Nordstrom. The color is a soft, mint green. The bag is in excellent condition! I couldn't find any scuffs or scratches, and it had all the paperwork and the dustbag inside. It was fairly well-hidden at under some bags at the bottom. I came in looking for a Cabas specifically, but the colors didn't do it for me. I need something more neutral to begin my collection.
> 
> 2. Saint Laurent Reversible Tote (*$999* down from $12xx) - What an absolute BEAUTY! I've tried it on at Barneys, but I was more interested in some other bags there. I should not have given this one the cold shoulder. I liked it more than the Cabas, and that is one of my favorite bags _of all time_. The shape and size is the exact same, but this has feet on the bottom and feels like it can handle much more weight. Best part: it fits over the shoulder! It was displayed with the suede side outside, and it looked to be in great condition. Again, dustbags and papers are included. There is a removable, zipper pouch that attaches to the inside, too.
> 
> 3. Balenciaga Papier A3/A4 (*$1xxx* down from $15xx) - I didn't pay too much attention to this lovely, as it won't work as a men's bag. It is in an off-white color and good condition. I don't really recall the price.
> 
> 4. Chloé Alison - I checked this out for a few minutes. It's a similar size/shape to the Cabas and Rev. Tote; the leather is thicker, and it has a more reassuring weight to it.
> 
> 5. Saint Laurent Sac du Jour (*$1999* down from $23xx) - Picked this up and put it down. It looks just like a Birkin. That's the end of the conversation with this one, lol. Leather is a heavy, off white. The lining is suede and some sort of nylon in the pockets. Dustbag and papers.
> 
> 6. SLG's - There are a ton of Fendi accessories (multicolor pouches, belts, wallets). I almost got a black Zucca coated canvas makeup case for $249, but I wanted to see what Nordstrom has first. Two or three Givenchy long wallets. A Gucci scarf. Lanvin small bag/clutch for $400-500. Gucci iPad case. There's a lot to take in here, but nothing that will steal your breath.
> 
> 7. Fendi Bags - A TRUCKLOAD of Fendi. There were 2-4 baguettes (some mini, mini ones... others normal size). A chameleon tote and shoulder bag. There was a cute, striped tote for under $500. That's a great summer bag. Nothing worth a picture, though.




Thank you for the pics!  Saved me a trip! LOL
I called there last week and the salesgirl described that Celine bag to me.  At first I was trying to figure out what bag it was because $999 seems high compared to other Cabas bags that have shown up (I guess because its a bi-color), but then I asked what the tag said and she said 'Vertical' Thats when I knew it has to be a Cabas.  Its really pretty!  I wish that YSL bag were another color - any color but ivory! LOL. They had one of the Satchels too, in the same color (according to the SA - she told me there were two YSL bags in the same color), but they must have sold one.  That Balenciaga tote is tempting and I love that Chloe - they had one at Countryside too, but it looked a little beat up. I love the similarity to the Mini Luggage!

That poor Lanvin case has been there for over a year now!  I can't believe they haven't marked it down yet - I've even asked about that, considering how old it is, whether or not the markdown was missed but they said nope, that's the price!



aga5 said:


> Did you see any Stella McCartney bags?



There were a ton of Stella McCartney bags at the Countryside TJs when I was there last week.


----------



## perlygirly

PrincessDarbe said:


> When I can't decide, buy both!!


Love both bags! Great price on the Fendi, do you mind sharing the price of the Ferragamo?


----------



## bella601

Seen this Kate Spade in Tjs,  I was actually shocked. We never have anything this nice.


----------



## bella601

PrincessDarbe said:


> When I can't decide, buy both!!



Awesome haul! Congrats


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Ferragamo $599.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

bella601 said:


> Awesome haul! Congrats



Thanks. I love this picture.


----------



## feudingfaeries

I was at Marshall's today and found a cute little wooden box with a lid. There was no price tag only a tag saying made in india and it was the only one. I took to the register and asked how much. The lady radio for help describing the box, the second associate comes over with another box, larger in size, more detailed, from Cynthia rowley. And said since this one was priced $$ this other one is too. I passed thinking the price was too high especially since the box she brought up as twice the size of the one I wanted and designer name. Just wanted to know, is this the norm when they can't find a price for something? Or what do they normally do?


----------



## <3 purses

ChanelChap said:


> Alright, ladies, here's the crème de la crème at the OakBrook store right now:
> 
> 1. Céline Cabas (*$999* down from $15xx, I think) - I don't remember seeing this bag at the Chicago Barneys or Nordstrom. The color is a soft, mint green. The bag is in excellent condition! I couldn't find any scuffs or scratches, and it had all the paperwork and the dustbag inside. It was fairly well-hidden at under some bags at the bottom. I came in looking for a Cabas specifically, but the colors didn't do it for me. I need something more neutral to begin my collection.
> 
> 2. Saint Laurent Reversible Tote (*$999* down from $12xx) - What an absolute BEAUTY! I've tried it on at Barneys, but I was more interested in some other bags there. I should not have given this one the cold shoulder. I liked it more than the Cabas, and that is one of my favorite bags _of all time_. The shape and size is the exact same, but this has feet on the bottom and feels like it can handle much more weight. Best part: it fits over the shoulder! It was displayed with the suede side outside, and it looked to be in great condition. Again, dustbags and papers are included. There is a removable, zipper pouch that attaches to the inside, too.
> 
> 3. Balenciaga Papier A3/A4 (*$1xxx* down from $15xx) - I didn't pay too much attention to this lovely, as it won't work as a men's bag. It is in an off-white color and good condition. I don't really recall the price.
> 
> 4. Chloé Alison - I checked this out for a few minutes. It's a similar size/shape to the Cabas and Rev. Tote; the leather is thicker, and it has a more reassuring weight to it.
> 
> 5. Saint Laurent Sac du Jour (*$1999* down from $23xx) - Picked this up and put it down. It looks just like a Birkin. That's the end of the conversation with this one, lol. Leather is a heavy, off white. The lining is suede and some sort of nylon in the pockets. Dustbag and papers.
> 
> 6. SLG's - There are a ton of Fendi accessories (multicolor pouches, belts, wallets). I almost got a black Zucca coated canvas makeup case for $249, but I wanted to see what Nordstrom has first. Two or three Givenchy long wallets. A Gucci scarf. Lanvin small bag/clutch for $400-500. Gucci iPad case. There's a lot to take in here, but nothing that will steal your breath.
> 
> 7. Fendi Bags - A TRUCKLOAD of Fendi. There were 2-4 baguettes (some mini, mini ones... others normal size). A chameleon tote and shoulder bag. There was a cute, striped tote for under $500. That's a great summer bag. Nothing worth a picture, though.



Love the glacier/black cabas, not so much the price. Bi-color was still $799 as of earlier this year


----------



## ChanelChap

<3 purses said:


> Love the glacier/black cabas, not so much the price. Bi-color was still $799 as of earlier this year



I know that iluvmybags picked up a navy Cabas a few months ago for $799. Perhaps that may be the "clearance price" of the solid leather totes, while the bicolor variations are $999.


----------



## OlderSis

Thanks ChanelChap for your great report from OakBrook. I visit that store every Monday; they must have restocked after I left! That TJX location has become a real gem with some major finds.


----------



## pinkfeet

feudingfaeries said:


> I was at Marshall's today and found a cute little wooden box with a lid. There was no price tag only a tag saying made in india and it was the only one. I took to the register and asked how much. The lady radio for help describing the box, the second associate comes over with another box, larger in size, more detailed, from Cynthia rowley. And said since this one was priced $$ this other one is too. I passed thinking the price was too high especially since the box she brought up as twice the size of the one I wanted and designer name. Just wanted to know, is this the norm when they can't find a price for something? Or what do they normally do?



It's normal. They suck at pricing. They tried pricing a pair of Paige capris in winter for me the same price as the new skinny jeans. I knew they had been marked down and I went to check for a further mark down but the tag was missing. 

They need a revamp of their coding / pricing. More detailed like Nordstrom rack or other stores.


----------



## LadyEnoki

pinkfeet said:


> It's normal. They suck at pricing. They tried pricing a pair of Paige capris in winter for me the same price as the new skinny jeans. I knew they had been marked down and I went to check for a further mark down but the tag was missing.
> 
> They need a revamp of their coding / pricing. More detailed like Nordstrom rack or other stores.



Sometimes they are clueless and you score because they find something cheaper and you know you're getting a deal.


----------



## amjac2wm

I found this Saint Laurent duffle and a Celine case bag at the tjmaxx in Edgewater, NJ. The duffle is going home with me


----------



## nekostar0412

Stopped by TJ Maxx @ Richmond in Houston this morning and found a few new things including that Birkin-esque Saint Laurent tote for $1999.99.  I also spotted my first Chloe Paraty and liked the flat shoulder strap.

Saint Laurent satchel 



Fendi 2jours (fabric) & pale yellow Chloe Paraty



Fendi bronze tote



Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## PrincessDarbe

I'm shocked so all those bags are out in the open. I usually see a couple out but the majority are in a locked case.


----------



## authenticplease

amjac2wm said:


> View attachment 2183383
> View attachment 2183384
> 
> 
> I found this Saint Laurent duffle and a Celine case bag at the tjmaxx in Edgewater, NJ. The duffle is going home with me



Love the Celine.....do you remember the price?


----------



## amjac2wm

authenticplease said:


> Love the Celine.....do you remember the price?



Sure! It was $1999. I contemplated buying it, but the bag is really heavy because of the chain.


----------



## Aluxe

amjac2wm said:


> View attachment 2183383
> View attachment 2183384
> 
> 
> I found this Saint Laurent duffle and a Celine case bag at the tjmaxx in Edgewater, NJ. *The duffle is going home with me*




Congrats!!!!

Could you _please_ do a reveal in YSL, if you can? We have been discussing the new bags and some of us would like to hear about the duffel and other pieces.


----------



## <3 purses

ChanelChap said:


> I know that iluvmybags picked up a navy Cabas a few months ago for $799. Perhaps that may be the "clearance price" of the solid leather totes, while the bicolor variations are $999.


As of a few months ago, bi color terra cotta was still $799 at the Houston store. I should have, I really should have......urrgghhhhh


----------



## MahoganyQT

PrincessDarbe said:


> When I can't decide, buy both!!



Love the Fendi and the price is nice! The black and gray one that I got was $599 there.


----------



## pinkfeet

LadyEnoki said:


> Sometimes they are clueless and you score because they find something cheaper and you know you're getting a deal.



Sadly this never happens to me! Lol

Another thing I notice is I hate when the original tag is on the garment and they price it higher than original retail. 

I should pic it next time and tweet it. See if they say/ do anything.


----------



## yakusoku.af

elvisgurly said:


> How is the clothing at the Honolulu store?



Its really a hit or miss just like the runway section.  I found a Theory skirt for $20 before but that was my best find.  I usually find that the clothes in the runway section is priced higher than Nordstrom Rack across the street.  Not exact same items but similar styles from the same brand.  But I may be missing some of the great deals because I usually go on weekends.


----------



## <3 purses

These are at tjmaxx @richmond, houston. The large pandora was 1400, paratay 1500 (??) The rest has already been reported


----------



## Jinsun

In Raleigh


----------



## Jinsun

I would've got the fendi if it was another color. 

Also I was tempted to get the Chloe. I have a med rock already and the small black was so cute!


----------



## elvisgurly

yakusoku.af said:


> Its really a hit or miss just like the runway section.  I found a Theory skirt for $20 before but that was my best find.  I usually find that the clothes in the runway section is priced higher than Nordstrom Rack across the street.  Not exact same items but similar styles from the same brand.  But I may be missing some of the great deals because I usually go on weekends.



Thanks for the reply.  I am going to Honolulu area in July & might have to check out TJMaxx & Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## yakusoku.af

elvisgurly said:


> Thanks for the reply.  I am going to Honolulu area in July & might have to check out TJMaxx & Nordstrom Rack.



Hopefully you come when tjmaxx gets a delivery. Because there have been times that the runway section gets low and they start taking fixtures off the floor or put in random bags just to fill space. And I think it was end of last summer I found my Celine Trapeze!


----------



## Lexiii

the TJ Maxx in Durham, NC had a fendi toujours black bag for $1100 today


----------



## <3 purses

Lexiii said:


> the TJ Maxx in Durham, NC had a fendi toujours black bag for $1100 today


Wow awesome price, I haven't seen one at that price unless its canvas &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## I.WANT.IT.ALL

Lexiii said:


> the TJ Maxx in Durham, NC had a fendi toujours black bag for $1100 today



Was it all leather?  And reg price or clearance?  Thanks


----------



## Lexiii

I.WANT.IT.ALL said:


> Was it all leather?  And reg price or clearance?  Thanks



it was all black leather, and that wasn't the clearance price


----------



## Handbaglove751

I saw 2 fendi 2jours earlier today at the TJ Maxx in Culver City if anyone is interested!!


----------



## Aluxe

Popped into TJ MAxx, Washington DC (runway) location. And got to take some better pics of the bags. There were a few new ones I didn't notice last time - 

Apologies in advance as pics are big 


































Enjoy and for those of us in the US, Happy Memorial Day!


----------



## Aluxe

Just a few more, again, apologies for huge pics.


----------



## Jen123

Aluxe said:


> Just a few more, again, apologies for huge pics.



Everything is so cute! Did you buy anything?


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Just a few more, again, apologies for huge pics.



I'm loving the color of that Bal, is it a clutch? And in my opinion bigger is always better when it comes to spy pics


----------



## tnguye78

Aluxe said:


> Just a few more, again, apologies for huge pics.



Thanks for the spy pics! You're so lucky. The biggest name brand my store has is Tommy Hillfiger and and the occasional kate Spade.


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> Everything is so cute! Did you buy anything?



Sadly, nothing came home with me. But I took the time to talk to an SA who was chock full of stories. The orangish Chloe, shockingly, spoke to me. But I think my friend would love it so may need to have the bag held for her .

Have you bought any new fab pieces? :Graucho:


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> I'm loving the color of that Bal, is it a clutch? And in my opinion bigger is always better when it comes to spy pics





Hey girl *wave*

The straps are detachable. There is an ink stain on the inside but it is barely noticeable. If you want it, ask for the manager, he should be able to give you an additional discount. I find the folks at that store to be nice. It's selling for $899.



*********
Have you been to the Tyson's corner runway location recently?  Any info?


----------



## Aluxe

tnguye78 said:


> Thanks for the spy pics! You're so lucky. The biggest name brand my store has is Tommy Hillfiger and and the occasional kate Spade.




Gosh I know the feeling about stores with less than desired bags. Not that MK and Kate spade don't have lovely stuff, but sometimes you just want to see those big ticket bags, even if you don't plan on buying 

Do you have any runway locations by you? Maybe you could find something. There is always the stray piece that ends up at a normal TJ maxx or Marshall's though.  Good luck!


----------



## NikkNak728

Aluxe said:


> Just a few more, again, apologies for huge pics.



I'm dying with that balenciaga and Chloe- why do my tj maxx and Marshall's suck!


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> Hey girl *wave*
> 
> The straps are detachable. There is an ink stain on the inside but it is barely noticeable. If you want it, ask for the manager, he should be able to give you an additional discount. I find the folks at that store to be nice. It's selling for $899.
> 
> 
> 
> *********
> Have you been to the Tyson's corner runway location recently?  Any info?



Thank you for the info! It's a gorgeous color and I'm going to have to seriously consider it 

I haven't been to the Tysons store in a while, sadly. I started a new job last month so I don't have as much free time for shopping now but my shopping budget has increased, which is great lol. I've hurt my foot so I don't think I'll be going anywhere but work and back for  a while but when I'm all better I plan on heading out that way and reporting back


----------



## Jen123

Aluxe said:


> Sadly, nothing came home with me. But I took the time to talk to an SA who was chock full of stories. The orangish Chloe, shockingly, spoke to me. But I think my friend would love it so may need to have the bag held for her .
> 
> Have you bought any new fab pieces? :Graucho:



Got a Trina Turk bikini and some rose colored twill j brands! Neither were on sale unfortunately.. I will venture this weekend and post bag photos


----------



## NikkNak728

Aluxe said:


> Just a few more, again, apologies for huge pics.



Omg dying- love that Chloe and Balenciaga


----------



## pinkfeet

I adore that 2jours ? Fendi. For some reason that and the similar Prada caught my eye. I love ladylike bags. 

Good pics!


----------



## babycinnamon

Just spotted a Celine all soft at the TJ maxx in Dallas!! They also had a few Stella mccartneys, two givenchy nightingales, and some fendi totes and small pochettes. There were other bags too but I don't remember..those that I mentioned are what stuck out to me.


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> Thank you for the info! It's a gorgeous color and I'm going to have to seriously consider it
> 
> I haven't been to the Tysons store in a while, sadly. I started a new job last month so I don't have as much free time for shopping now but my shopping budget has increased, which is great lol. I've hurt my foot so I don't think I'll be going anywhere but work and back for  a while but when I'm all better I plan on heading out that way and reporting back



I'm so sorry about your foot. I hope it heals soon so you can put that pay raise to some good use 

Take your time and get better. Hope your doggy is doing well too


----------



## Aluxe

Jen123 said:


> Got a Trina Turk bikini and some rose colored twill j brands! Neither were on sale unfortunately.. I will venture this weekend and post bag photos
> View attachment 2194039



ooh, love your bikini!!! Congrats!!!

I have been snatching up colored jeans this year, they are such an affordable trend to work with. Congrats to you. I love J Brand - have a ripped pair that I'm going to turn into 'booty' shorts. 

Congrats again!


----------



## Jen123

Not much at Virginia beach tjs today pursewise


----------



## jenga112

I had to get it!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^great find.

My TKMaxx has alot of Club Monaco (a brand no store carries here) I got a blazer down to 33&#8364; on sale from 349&#8364; amongst other steals.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

jenga112 said:


> View attachment 2195040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get it!



Great markdown!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

CommeUneEtoile said:


> ^great find.
> 
> My TKMaxx has alot of Club Monaco (a brand no store carries here) I got a blazer down to 33 on sale from 349 amongst other steals.



I think ralph Lauren owns club monaco


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

PrincessDarbe said:


> I think ralph Lauren owns club monaco


yes, it says so on the wash tag.


----------



## gotomyprice

I love the markdown, MArshall and TJ are the best.
I have a Ralf store close to my house, I love shopping there


----------



## Jinsun

jenga112 said:


> View attachment 2195040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to get it!



Great buy!


----------



## DiamondGirl1

babycinnamon said:


> Just spotted a Celine all soft at the TJ maxx in Dallas!! They also had a few Stella mccartneys, two givenchy nightingales, and some fendi totes and small pochettes. There were other bags too but I don't remember..those that I mentioned are what stuck out to me.


Babycinnamon, where in Dallas???????  TIA


----------



## babycinnamon

DiamondGirl1 said:


> Babycinnamon, where in Dallas???????  TIA



The one off of 75 by Northpark Center. It is next to Sport's Authority.


----------



## nova_girl

Aluxe said:


> I'm so sorry about your foot. I hope it heals soon so you can put that pay raise to some good use
> 
> Take your time and get better. Hope your doggy is doing well too



Both my foot and the pup are doing better, thank you for asking. I'm hoping I'll be able to go shopping and take some spy pics this weekend


----------



## Aluxe

nova_girl said:


> Both my foot and the pup are doing better, thank you for asking. I'm hoping I'll be able to go shopping and take some spy pics this weekend



Took some pics this weekend, so you don't have to. Unless, you find some new stuff though. Sadly, I don't have prices as I was on the phone (per usual).

Pics from TJ Maxx Runway, in Tysons Corner VA.










































a few more to come...


----------



## Aluxe

There were also quite a few Rebecca Minkoff bags and wristlets (have pics if anyone cares).

This store had a bit of Vince, James Perse, Theory and more on sale in clothing.

The Marshalls next door had Velvet. Splendid, Joie and more on sale.

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

The Vince sweaters I have been eyeing on clearance have finally gone down to $25 and equipment blouses at $39


----------



## Jen123

Lots of markdowns at tj maxx right now!

Found Tory burch, Marc Jacobs, Elizabeth and James, Kate spade, and Valentino!


----------



## authenticplease

Aluxe said:


> Took some pics this weekend, so you don't have to. Unless, you find some new stuff though. Sadly, I don't have prices as I was on the phone (per usual).
> 
> Pics from TJ Maxx Runway, in Tysons Corner VA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few more to come...



Ps1!  Wish it would pop up here, just not so soiled

Thanks for the intel


----------



## authenticplease

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2198745
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198747
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198748
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198749
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198750
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198752
> 
> 
> View attachment 2198753
> 
> 
> Lots of markdowns at tj maxx right now!
> 
> Found Tory burch, Marc Jacobs, Elizabeth and James, Kate spade, and Valentino!




Love markdown time


----------



## Aluxe

authenticplease said:


> Ps1!  Wish it would pop up here, just not so soiled
> 
> Thanks for the intel



I couldn't believe how dirty it looked upon closer inspection.  Hopefully someone will get it discounted and can take it in for some spa-loving.


----------



## Wilsom04

luvsagreatdeal said:


> The Vince sweaters I have been eyeing on clearance have finally gone down to $25 and equipment blouses at $39



What location is this one?


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Wilsom04 said:


> What location is this one?



San Leandro, CA


----------



## Wilsom04

luvsagreatdeal said:


> San Leandro, CA



Thanks!


----------



## violet8

Marshall's at the Heartland Centre in Mississauga, ON had a Givenchy Pandora in a light blue color for $1499. It was a pleasant surprise as I rarely see premium designer handbags at that location


----------



## astromantic

violet8 said:


> Marshall's at the Heartland Centre in Mississauga, ON had a Givenchy Pandora in a light blue color for $1499. It was a pleasant surprise as I rarely see premium designer handbags at that location


Wow! That's rare! I only see Fendi brown canvas totes or really small bags in Toronto locations!


----------



## violet8

astromantic said:


> Wow! That's rare! I only see Fendi brown canvas totes or really small bags in Toronto locations!



Yes, I was quite surpised to see it! I went again yesterday and it is still there. There were quite a few designer shoes as well, i.e. Ferragamo, Gucci, Fendi, etc.


----------



## authenticplease

violet8 said:


> Yes, I was quite surpised to see it! I went again yesterday and it is still there. There were quite a few designer shoes as well, i.e. Ferragamo, Gucci, Fendi, etc.
> View attachment 2206185



Keep stalking it!...... I bought my olive green Pandora last year marked down yellow sticker from $1499 to $419. Not a problem or defect with it at all


----------



## mpepe32

Omg I can't believe it!!!! That's amazing. I usually go to dorval and Winston Churchill winners. Can you remember what other bags were there and the prices.  Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## PrincessDarbe

my sister who understands my handbag addiction found this beautiful bag for me today!


----------



## jamamcg

Not so much in bags where I am, but the clothing really stepped up their game once again. Balenciaga. Versace. Missoni. Dsquared2. Maison Martin Margiela. I was surprised to see actual runway samples. They had a pair of trousers from Hardy amies A/W2012 look #12 and they had a maison Martin Margiela wool body warmer type thing I really liked it, but hopefully it will make it to the sale. It should its very avant garde too edgy for the people where I live.


----------



## violet8

mpepe32 said:


> Omg I can't believe it!!!! That's amazing. I usually go to dorval and Winston Churchill winners. Can you remember what other bags were there and the prices.  Any info would be much appreciated



I didn't really have time to check as the store was closing in 10 minutes. I'll drop by again sometime this week though and let you know! The tote beside the Givenchy in the pic was a Dolce & Gabbana tote, btw. How's the Winners at Dorval/Winston Churchill?



authenticplease said:


> Keep stalking it!...... I bought my olive green Pandora last year marked down yellow sticker from $1499 to $419. Not a problem or defect with it at all



Wow that's an amazing deal! I hope they mark down the light blue Pandora soon!


----------



## Winnie M

I cant believe these bags are just hanging around, draping on the floor!!!!!!! Basically waiting to be damaged!!!
Never seen anything as good as this is London TK Maxx!!!


----------



## jamamcg

Winnie M said:


> I cant believe these bags are just hanging around, draping on the floor!!!!!!! Basically waiting to be damaged!!!
> Never seen anything as good as this is London TK Maxx!!!



You have to go to the Birmingham store its had the best selection I have ever seen.


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> my sister who understands my handbag addiction found this beautiful bag for me today!


 
At $719 ???  That's a steal for a dream purse. Congratulations !


----------



## authenticplease

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 2206993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sister who understands my handbag addiction found this beautiful bag for me today!



What a great price for a classic bag!! They are going for more than that on the 'Bay


----------



## plumaplomb

Oh wow such great finds!  TJ's and Marshall's (and the Rack) are my FAVE places to shop...


----------



## PrincessDarbe

authenticplease said:


> What a great price for a classic bag!! They are going for more than that on the 'Bay



I wonder how low the markdowns will go before they're gone.


----------



## mpepe32

violet8 said:


> I didn't really have time to check as the store was closing in 10 minutes. I'll drop by again sometime this week though and let you know! The tote beside the Givenchy in the pic was a Dolce & Gabbana tote, btw. How's the Winners at Dorval/Winston Churchill?
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's an amazing deal! I hope they mark down the light blue Pandora soon!


All locations are hit and miss.  Picked up a spring sumer 2013 fendi forever mama at the college and young winners, a ferragamo messenger at Winston Churchill, a Marc Jacobs bag in Ancaster which is much closer to home and my mom got a spring summer 2013 spalmati hobo at, the dorval location.  That givenchy is stunning though.  I hope it gets marked down for you.  Keep us posted .


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

the TK Maxx online shop UK has some cute Cleine pumps


http://www.tkmaxx.com/search?q=celine&categories=shop


----------



## snibor

Went to runway store and bought this skirt (hope link works).  Was in clearance for $69.  Original tag says $295.  Blue silky short, handkerchief skirt.

http://rebeccataylor.jp/collection/2012ss_look/looks.html#35


----------



## mpepe32

I need the opinions of the lovely ladies here.  I had returned a Marc by Marc Jacobs Bianca in hazelnut a few days ago because I had already purchased 2 bags from winners.  I originally purchased it for $290. Well while I was at the store yesterday did I not find it sitting there further reduced to $190 so I bought it back.  Am I crazy, what should I do.  The leather on it is really soft and it has a cross body strap which makes it very functional tor me.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with it and I think the original price in the store was $498.  What should I do?  Should I keep it or return it because I already bought a fend I and ferragamo last month.  I feel like if I return it I'll hate the fact that I past up the good deal part of it.  Please help!  I'd post pics but I don't know how.


----------



## snibor

Keep it.  Why would you want to return it?  One can never have enough bags.  If you are going to use it, the fact that you recently purchased 2 others makes no difference.  If you like it, keep it.


----------



## joy14

I found a Sam Edelman "Lorissa" trench for $49! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I saw 2 Rebecca Minkoff bags (Chanel jumbo style) as well for $299.


----------



## NikkNak728

mpepe32 said:


> I need the opinions of the lovely ladies here.  I had returned a Marc by Marc Jacobs Bianca in hazelnut a few days ago because I had already purchased 2 bags from winners.  I originally purchased it for $290. Well while I was at the store yesterday did I not find it sitting there further reduced to $190 so I bought it back.  Am I crazy, what should I do.  The leather on it is really soft and it has a cross body strap which makes it very functional tor me.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with it and I think the original price in the store was $498.  What should I do?  Should I keep it or return it because I already bought a fend I and ferragamo last month.  I feel like if I return it I'll hate the fact that I past up the good deal part of it.  Please help!  I'd post pics but I don't know how.



Keep it!!!


----------



## tlovesshopping

Found this amazing RM wallet for $99! It's beautiful and the orig. prce was $225. IN LOVEEeEe. i don't usually shop at tj maxx bc i don't usually find clothes bc my location is pretty small, but ive been going more recently and OMFG IM IN LOVE!!!! love this thread


----------



## rea11yb0red

joy14 said:


> I found a Sam Edelman "Lorissa" trench for $49!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210310
> View attachment 2210312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw 2 Rebecca Minkoff bags (Chanel jumbo style) as well for $299.



Love the trench!!!  Great find.


----------



## MahoganyQT

joy14 said:


> I found a Sam Edelman "Lorissa" trench for $49!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2210310
> View attachment 2210312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw 2 Rebecca Minkoff bags (Chanel jumbo style) as well for $299.



Cute!!!


----------



## Aluxe

mpepe32 said:


> I need the opinions of the lovely ladies here.  I had returned a Marc by Marc Jacobs Bianca in hazelnut a few days ago because I had already purchased 2 bags from winners.  I originally purchased it for $290. Well while I was at the store yesterday did I not find it sitting there further reduced to $190 so I bought it back.  Am I crazy, what should I do.  The leather on it is really soft and it has a cross body strap which makes it very functional tor me.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with it and I think the original price in the store was $498.  What should I do?  Should I keep it or return it because I already bought a fend I and ferragamo last month.  I feel like if I return it I'll hate the fact that I past up the good deal part of it.  Please help!  I'd post pics but I don't know how.



If you will use it and can afford to keep (given the other bag purchases), then keep.

If the answer is no to either of those factors (will use and can afford), then return. There will always be another bag (or something else) that you will want to put that money towards.

Best of luck!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tlovesshopping said:


> Found this amazing RM wallet for $99! It's beautiful and the orig. prce was $225. IN LOVEEeEe. i don't usually shop at tj maxx bc i don't usually find clothes bc my location is pretty small, but ive been going more recently and OMFG IM IN LOVE!!!! love this thread


 
Congrats -- such a great wallet! I saw that same wallet at my local TJMaxx today. The leather is so beautiful! I didn't get that wallet but I did end up getting another RM wallet:


----------



## mpepe32

snibor said:


> Keep it.  Why would you want to return it?  One can never have enough bags.  If you are going to use it, the fact that you recently purchased 2 others makes no difference.  If you like it, keep it.


Thanks ladies   I am going to keep it!  To find a good bag at the locations near me is somewhat rare.  And I'm pretty partial to cross body bags. Thanks again for the opinions!


----------



## nekostar0412

mpepe32 said:


> I need the opinions of the lovely ladies here.  I had returned a Marc by Marc Jacobs Bianca in hazelnut a few days ago because I had already purchased 2 bags from winners.  I originally purchased it for $290. Well while I was at the store yesterday did I not find it sitting there further reduced to $190 so I bought it back.  Am I crazy, what should I do.  The leather on it is really soft and it has a cross body strap which makes it very functional tor me.  There is absolutely nothing wrong with it and I think the original price in the store was $498.  What should I do?  Should I keep it or return it because I already bought a fend I and ferragamo last month.  I feel like if I return it I'll hate the fact that I past up the good deal part of it.  Please help!  I'd post pics but I don't know how.


If you're just buying it because its a good deal, I wouldn't keep it? But that's IMHO. I would rather wait for something I really want instead of jumping on something because it's on sale. This is coming from someone who's bought quite a few premier designer bags at TJ Maxx in the last couple of months, because I thought they'd be gone if I left it (which is true), but only to return them when I realized it wasn't what I truly wanted. If you really love it and will use it, fine. Keep it. But if what's keeping you on the fence is the fact that its on sale, that'd be a sign to me that its not really *it*


----------



## mpepe32

nekostar0412 said:


> If you're just buying it because its a good deal, I wouldn't keep it? But that's IMHO. I would rather wait for something I really want instead of jumping on something because it's on sale. This is coming from someone who's bought quite a few premier designer bags at TJ Maxx in the last couple of months, because I thought they'd be gone if I left it (which is true), but only to return them when I realized it wasn't what I truly wanted. If you really love it and will use it, fine. Keep it. But if what's keeping you on the fence is the fact that its on sale, that'd be a sign to me that its not really *it*


Thanks for the advice nekostar


----------



## MzPhuong

Could you tell me where this location is?? Ive only been to the one in Greenbrier and I believe its a regular store. TIA


----------



## srslyjk

Saw this pretty blue Givenchy at the TJMaxx in Santa Monica. $1599.


----------



## snibor

srslyjk said:


> Saw this pretty blue Givenchy at the TJMaxx in Santa Monica. $1599.


What a beauty!


----------



## Pearlv

I got a burberry aviator sunglass for $49


----------



## Pearlv

Retail value 200.00 it was a steal at 75% off


----------



## love4coach

i got tory burch sunglasses for $49.99 and i saw that they are still up on the website for $149!

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/ToryBurchLLC/TB_TY9012_022?op_sharpen=1&rgn=0,0,1194,1356&op_sharpen=1&scl=1.865625&fmt=jpeg


----------



## Aluxe

love4coach said:


> i got tory burch sunglasses for $49.99 and i saw that they are still up on the website for $149!
> 
> http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/image/Tor...,1194,1356&op_sharpen=1&scl=1.865625&fmt=jpeg



Congrats! great deal.


----------



## nova_girl

Here are a couple of pictures from the Tysons Corner/Vienna runway store. I apologize for not taking more or noting the prices; I had cupcakes in the car and didn't want the frosting to melt!


----------



## CandyCoated

<3 purses said:


> As of a few months ago, bi color terra cotta was still $799 at the Houston store. I should have, I really should have......urrgghhhhh



Which houston location?


----------



## Pinkcooper

There's two givenchy mini nightingale for 599.00 and 650.00 @ the one in brigehampton. Sorry I don't have pics. I was in a rush


----------



## <3 purses

CandyCoated said:


> Which houston location?


West gray


----------



## authenticplease

nova_girl said:


> Here are a couple of pictures from the Tysons Corner/Vienna runway store. I apologize for not taking more or noting the prices; I had cupcakes in the car and didn't want the frosting to melt!



What a gorgeous cobalt PS1!


----------



## CandyCoated

<3 purses said:


> West gray



Thanks


----------



## IHelpTheEconomy

On Monday, the Destin, FL Marshall's had two gorgeous black Kate Spade Cobble Hill Leslie satchels for $199 each, a canvas Michael Kors Jet Set Medium Travel Tote for $149, a canvas Michael Kors Summer Stripe East West tote for around $99 (can't recall exactly).


----------



## LadySapphire

Found an amazing shoe find in tkmaxx today, and in my size there was no way i was going to leave them.
Even with an outnet tag still attached and only £49!!!!

Camilla Skovgaard


----------



## Pao9

LadySapphire said:


> Found an amazing shoe find in tkmaxx today, and in my size there was no way i was going to leave them.
> Even with an outnet tag still attached and only £49!!!!
> 
> Camilla Skovgaard



Amazing!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I never luck out the way you gals do... enjoy!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

LadySapphire said:


> Found an amazing shoe find in tkmaxx today, and in my size there was no way i was going to leave them.
> Even with an outnet tag still attached and only £49!!!!
> 
> Camilla Skovgaard


great find really! I also found some Alexander Wang from the Outnet (still on the site, too) at yet an additional 50% off...alot of things from Yoox as well. And Club Monaco, Theory, this  Edun dress for 100
http://www.emeza.de/edun-blusenkleid-tan-ed821c001-917.html

 ( it's also in the Tk Maxx online shop)


----------



## twboi

anybody from the colorado springs or denver? Any recommendation on which one to hit up for the best selections?!

thanks in advance!


----------



## angelstacie04

My lovely new Nixon 42-20 Chrono!! $140 from TJMaxx


----------



## LadySapphire

CommeUneEtoile said:


> great find really! I also found some Alexander Wang from the Outnet (still on the site, too) at yet an additional 50% off...alot of things from Yoox as well. And Club Monaco, Theory, this  Edun dress for 100
> http://www.emeza.de/edun-blusenkleid-tan-ed821c001-917.html
> 
> ( it's also in the Tk Maxx online shop)



Thanks

I love the outnet and yoox, they have some amazing deals sometimes.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

found this theory shirt for 56&#8364;. Steal!

http://www.lanecrawford.com/product/theory/leather-collar-shirt/_/JXY508/product.lc


----------



## Aluxe

angelstacie04 said:


> My lovely new Nixon 42-20 Chrono!! $140 from TJMaxx



Sweet!

Congrats!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Today I saw so many RM bags.  I went to the one in Palos Verdes, Ca.  I only took a few pictures!!  

Cupids in teal and yellow
MACs in multi purple
Affairs in metallic magenta pink and silver
Skylars in poppy pink
Skinny MAC wrislet in purple
Tri-zip candy satchel in bubblegum
Travel totes in black
Striped totes
Honey clutches


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sorry here are the pics!!


----------



## RKDubs

HeartMyMJs said:


> Sorry here are the pics!!
> View attachment 2235918
> 
> View attachment 2235919
> 
> View attachment 2235920
> 
> View attachment 2235921



Wow that is TJ Maxx heaven, swoon!!


----------



## Maybi

Nice!  I stopped by one today hoping to see some nice Designer bags, they only had one Chloe satchel and a Givenchy small wallet....really sad selection.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Designer handbags on tk-maxx.com


Lots of Stella McCartney (Falabella for 349 GBP!)


----------



## bella601

LadySapphire said:


> Found an amazing shoe find in tkmaxx today, and in my size there was no way i was going to leave them.
> Even with an outnet tag still attached and only £49!!!!
> 
> Camilla Skovgaard



Beautiful


----------



## heren

I saw these goodies at Beverly Hills TJ Maxx. Gals, please bring them home


----------



## Amandarin

Some bags from Tyson's va


----------



## Heart Star

Wow, you guys are so lucky! I went to several TJ Maxx and Marshalls in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and I did not see much...a couple of Kate Spades and Michael Kors. No gems IMO.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Heart Star said:


> Wow, you guys are so lucky! I went to several TJ Maxx and Marshalls in Las Vegas a couple of weeks ago and I did not see much...a couple of Kate Spades and Michael Kors. No gems IMO.



Once in a great while, I've seen a couple of Fendi and one Givenchy at the Summerlin Marshalls. But no real quantity like LA.


----------



## boston

I found a bunch of see by chloe dresses for $39.00 !!!! 
put them on hold in boston if anyone is interested!!!! they r silk !!


----------



## amjac2wm

Amandarin said:


> Some bags from Tyson's va
> 
> View attachment 2239703
> View attachment 2239704
> View attachment 2239705
> View attachment 2239706



Do you know how much the Saint Laurent was on sale for?! Thank you


----------



## DKYLE

never knew tj maxx sold high end bags like this


----------



## ChanelChap

Any intel on stock/sales at Oakbrook, IL?

I'm wondering if that Saint Laurent reversible tote took a deeper cut.


----------



## aga5

chanelchap said:


> any intel on stock/sales at oakbrook, il?
> 
> I'm wondering if that saint laurent reversible tote took a deeper cut.



+1?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I finally checked out the TJM in Beverly Hills and it's really good! Lots of real designer clothes and bags, I saw a bunch of fendi and one Saint Laurent for $1499


----------



## iluvmybags

ChanelChap said:


> Any intel on stock/sales at Oakbrook, IL?
> 
> I'm wondering if that Saint Laurent reversible tote took a deeper cut.





aga5 said:


> +1?



No - I was there today & the reversible tote is gone.  They still have the Beige Duffle and its still $1599.  It looks even more beat up than it did a month ago.  They didn't have anything new really - there was a pretty blue Givenchy Duffle type bag, that I don't think was there a month ago, but other than that, the shelves (in the Runway dept) were pretty bare.


----------



## amjac2wm

Someone put me out of my misery and buy the Saint Laurent duffle at the Vienna, VA location LOL! I was there yesterday, and it's marked down to $999! It is somewhat scratched up though and there is no dustbag.


----------



## shopshopoholic

amjac2wm said:


> View attachment 2246866
> 
> 
> Someone put me out of my misery and buy the Saint Laurent duffle at the Vienna, VA location LOL! I was there yesterday, and it's marked down to $999! It is somewhat scratched up though and there is no dustbag.


Awesome find!  Lovely bag, amazing deal!


----------



## <3 purses

TJmaxx West Grey in Houston has the Celine cabas in slate blue, again. I guess whoever bought it changed her mind. It was $999


----------



## LovesYSL

A friend of mine just snagged blue Rag and Bone Newbury booties for $70!


----------



## jamamcg

I found a pair of YSL Malibu high tops. And got them for £99. Sadly they were a tad too small so back they went.


----------



## mranda

LovesYSL said:


> A friend of mine just snagged blue Rag and Bone Newbury booties for $70!



Wow!!! That's amazing.... I'm still on the hunt for a sale pair of Newburys! Was it a runway location?


----------



## plumaplomb

amjac2wm said:


> View attachment 2246866
> 
> 
> Someone put me out of my misery and buy the Saint Laurent duffle at the Vienna, VA location LOL! I was there yesterday, and it's marked down to $999! It is somewhat scratched up though and there is no dustbag.



LOL that is a gorgeous bag.  Just get it!  It is a classic.  How much is it originally?


----------



## LovesYSL

mranda said:


> Wow!!! That's amazing.... I'm still on the hunt for a sale pair of Newburys! Was it a runway location?



Yes it was.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Amandarin said:


> Some bags from Tyson's va
> 
> View attachment 2239703
> View attachment 2239704
> View attachment 2239705
> View attachment 2239706



Omg I love the Stella bag do you know what was the price for it? Was this at tjmax? 

I have to check it out! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## amjac2wm

plumaplomb said:


> LOL that is a gorgeous bag.  Just get it!  It is a classic.  How much is it originally?



It's originally $2K. But I have it in pink too though, so I think I'm good!


----------



## Kfoorya2

just got this white Giorgio Armani for 399 today reduced from 1680, not sure how I can use it since I have never owned a white bag, please share your thoughts beauties?


----------



## kellybelly11111

Celine bag at the tj maxx in dallas.  $1899.  I really wanted to get it but I just got a Chanel bag last week so I've maxed out my purse funds for this quarter.  They also had a few fendi bags, and a Chloe.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2249968
> 
> 
> just got this white Giorgio Armani for 399 today reduced from 1680, not sure how I can use it since I have never owned a white bag, please share your thoughts beauties?



Gorgeous!  I wear my white Tod's bag in July with everything but jeans. The blue usually rubs off. I clean it often but love the fresh clean look in summer.


----------



## Kfoorya2

kellybelly11111 said:


> View attachment 2250087
> 
> 
> Celine bag at the tj maxx in dallas.  $1899.  I really wanted to get it but I just got a Chanel bag last week so I've maxed out my purse funds for this quarter.  They also had a few fendi bags, and a Chloe.



omg this bag is lovely! I wish I lived near Dallas to pick this bag. I am sure tj maxx don't ship


----------



## jamamcg

Returning those YSL shoes really paid off. Picked up a pair of Kenzo shorts on clearance from £80 to £19. And a pair of Marc Jacobs jeans for £40.


----------



## NikkNak728

kellybelly11111 said:


> View attachment 2250087
> 
> 
> Celine bag at the tj maxx in dallas.  $1899.  I really wanted to get it but I just got a Chanel bag last week so I've maxed out my purse funds for this quarter.  They also had a few fendi bags, and a Chloe.



Which Chloe styles, do you remember?


----------



## lettuceshop

tlovesshopping said:


> Found this amazing RM wallet for $99! It's beautiful and the orig. prce was $225. IN LOVEEeEe. i don't usually shop at tj maxx bc i don't usually find clothes bc my location is pretty small, but ive been going more recently and OMFG IM IN LOVE!!!! love this thread



I ended up getting this purse in orange, I love it!


----------



## joy14

I got this Kate Spade enamel bracelet and matching clutch yesterday! The bracelet was $36.99 with the original tag at $88. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love TJ Maxx!


----------



## MainlyBailey

RM clutch for $99 on clearance!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Coach nude patent peep-toe pumps for $79 (compare a $188)


----------



## dooneybaby

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2249968
> 
> 
> just got this white Giorgio Armani for 399 today reduced from 1680, not sure how I can use it since I have never owned a white bag, please share your thoughts beauties?


Wow, this bag is absolutely gorgeous! Very structured, love it! You could wear this bag with a suit, dress or a pair of jeans and it would still look great. Just be careful with color transfer.
And this color I would definitely use all year round.


----------



## luckyblackdress

I saw a lot of rebecca minkoff at my local tjmaxx (columbia, md) - Mac Daddy & smaller purses & wallets. check your local shops 

plus a really cute kate spade clutch (orig around 300 for about 100)


----------



## ladyash

Found a sequin Dolce and Gabbana Miss Sicily Sequins bag on clearance for around $800 at Marshall's today. Not sure what they retailed for but most likely around 1500-2000? It was very large and the only designer thing I saw there today bag wise


----------



## tresch1c

has anyone seen fendi 2jour, ysl cabas, or celine (big ones!) lately anywhere? please let us know!!


----------



## luckyblackdress

tresch1c said:


> has anyone seen fendi 2jour, ysl cabas, or celine (big ones!) lately anywhere? please let us know!!



Ive seen celine at last call, neiman marcus (Arundel mills, md)


----------



## Aluxe

Ooh which Celine did you see please


----------



## KW1

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2249968
> 
> 
> just got this white Giorgio Armani for 399 today reduced from 1680, not sure how I can use it since I have never owned a white bag, please share your thoughts beauties?



Very pretty, great deal!


----------



## Kfoorya2

amjac2wm said:


> View attachment 2246866
> 
> 
> Someone put me out of my misery and buy the Saint Laurent duffle at the Vienna, VA location LOL! I was there yesterday, and it's marked down to $999! It is somewhat scratched up though and there is no dustbag.



I saw this today at Vienna, VA too


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I found this Tibi leather skirt at TJ today for 120&#8364;, seems like a pretty good deal, but I'm not sure if I should really buy it.

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/332567

 I realized TJ Maxx got alot of Tibi and Theory stuff at 60% and more percent off when the same items weren't even on sale online. You gotta love it.


----------



## smiley13tree

Found this at my local TJMaxx for only $49 in size 25. Didn't buy them though but surprised to find them still selling on NAP. 
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/346876


----------



## Kfoorya2

Got these silver and navy metallic Rebecca Minkoff affair bags on clearance today for 169 each compared to 425

Not sure which to keep?? Love both colors but leaning more to the silver one! 

Any thoughts lovelies?


----------



## Kfoorya2

Also got this Tory burch sequined shirt for 89 on clearance compared to 600 at tjmaxx downtown dc


----------



## mrsbagalot1222

Michael Kors Fulton Small Shoulder Flap Bag in Tan Retail $228.00 TJ Maxx $119.99


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2258546
> 
> 
> Also got this Tory burch sequined shirt for 89 on clearance compared to 600 at tjmaxx downtown dc




OOOOO I Love that!!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2258537
> 
> 
> Got these silver and navy metallic Rebecca Minkoff affair bags on clearance today for 169 each compared to 425
> 
> Not sure which to keep?? Love both colors but leaning more to the silver one!
> 
> Any thoughts lovelies?


 
Those are gorgeous! Keep them both if you can!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2258546
> 
> 
> Also got this Tory burch sequined shirt for 89 on clearance compared to 600 at tjmaxx downtown dc


 
Wow! Stunning!


----------



## mharri20

Gah how did I not know about this thread before???? I've been shopping at TJ quite a bit since its the closest store to me. I go the one on Hulen in ft worth. Haven't found anything super spectacular (never seen any nice bags) but the clothes are decent. 

I've gotten 2 Vince tshirts (much needed) $20 each on clearance. 



Joie silk talk on clearance $25


And 2 equipment tops clearanced to 39 and 49. I LOVE equipment and had never seen it at TJ before so I was so stoked! 



From this thread it looks like I need to start going to the Dallas locations lol....


----------



## HarliRexx

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2258537
> 
> 
> Got these silver and navy metallic Rebecca Minkoff affair bags on clearance today for 169 each compared to 425
> 
> Not sure which to keep?? Love both colors but leaning more to the silver one!
> 
> Any thoughts lovelies?



Both are nice but I would keep the silver.


----------



## HarliRexx

mzhurshie said:


> View attachment 2255734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RM clutch for $99 on clearance!



Nice find! Love it!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Just got these Rebecca Minkoff Bettina in neon yellow vernicetta. There were only 2 pairs left. Can't believe I found a so 5.5! $40 compare to $150! I loveeeee them.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

mharri20 said:


> Gah how did I not know about this thread before???? I've been shopping at TJ quite a bit since its the closest store to me. I go the one on Hulen in ft worth. Haven't found anything super spectacular (never seen any nice bags) but the clothes are decent.
> 
> I've gotten 2 Vince tshirts (much needed) $20 each on clearance.
> View attachment 2258986
> 
> 
> Joie silk talk on clearance $25
> 
> 
> And 2 equipment tops clearanced to 39 and 49. I LOVE equipment and had never seen it at TJ before so I was so stoked!
> View attachment 2258990
> 
> 
> From this thread it looks like I need to start going to the Dallas locations lol....



Nice finds...love finding equipment and vince at TJ's







mzhurshie said:


> Just got these Rebecca Minkoff Bettina in neon yellow vernicetta. There were only 2 pairs left. Can't believe I found a so 5.5! $40 compare to $150! I loveeeee them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2259166


Beautiful. I love the color


----------



## MainlyBailey

Contemplating getting this RM bag as an extra laptop bag for the summer or fridays- fits my Mac and ipad perfectly (has a zipper compartment to separate the 2, also). It's $209 on clearance (original price is almost $500). Just a little "roughed up" looking- but a good deal's a good deal, right?


----------



## Kfoorya2

mzhurshie said:


> Contemplating getting this RM bag as an extra laptop bag for the summer or fridays- fits my Mac and ipad perfectly (has a zipper compartment to separate the 2, also). It's $209 on clearance (original price is almost $500). Just a little "roughed up" looking- but a good deal's a good deal, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2259263



Very pretty, lovely colors too


----------



## Pao9

mharri20 said:


> Gah how did I not know about this thread before???? I've been shopping at TJ quite a bit since its the closest store to me. I go the one on Hulen in ft worth. Haven't found anything super spectacular (never seen any nice bags) but the clothes are decent.
> 
> I've gotten 2 Vince tshirts (much needed) $20 each on clearance.
> View attachment 2258986
> 
> 
> Joie silk talk on clearance $25
> 
> 
> And 2 equipment tops clearanced to 39 and 49. I LOVE equipment and had never seen it at TJ before so I was so stoked!
> View attachment 2258990
> 
> 
> From this thread it looks like I need to start going to the Dallas locations lol....



Yes! Go online and look to see if you find any runway stores around you! I don't think there were any in Phoenix! They carry high end stuff! I love the colorful equipment top! Equipment and Vince follow you around!!!! Lol!


----------



## mranda

I stopped into TJX yesterday and was so irritated. I spotted two designer tags swen onto cheap items. It seems to happen at that location often. A Helmut Lang tag sewn onto a cheap beaded halter top that looked like it was from forever 21. And DVF tags attached to a sweater dress that was also likely from forever 21... Complete with those little plastic loops that are supposed to attach to the hanger Lol. It's so annoying that someone is that shady and that someone is going to pay $89 for a dress thinking it's DVF.


----------



## jan0150

I love knowing about Countryside! Who knew?! Oakbrook occasionally has some nice bags, but never Prada. Thanks!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I found a brand new Rebecca Minkoff 3 zip rocker in tan for $39 originally for $150.  I was debating on it but it has scratches everywhere.


----------



## lettuceshop

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2258537
> 
> 
> Got these silver and navy metallic Rebecca Minkoff affair bags on clearance today for 169 each compared to 425
> 
> Not sure which to keep?? Love both colors but leaning more to the silver one!
> 
> Any thoughts lovelies?



Definitely the silver one!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mzhurshie said:


> Just got these Rebecca Minkoff Bettina in neon yellow vernicetta. There were only 2 pairs left. Can't believe I found a so 5.5! $40 compare to $150! I loveeeee them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2259166



Ahhh amazing! Which location in NYC?


----------



## MainlyBailey

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ahhh amazing! Which location in NYC?



Actually, this one is in Mill Creek- Secaucus, NJ. Not far from the city. I moved across the Hudson River, so it's easy for me to get to. But who knows- other locations might still have this beauty, too!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mzhurshie said:


> Actually, this one is in Mill Creek- Secaucus, NJ. Not far from the city. I moved across the Hudson River, so it's easy for me to get to. But who knows- other locations might still have this beauty, too!!



Ooh okay!! I'm going to be checking in a few tjs tomorrow. They are lovely!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ooh okay!! I'm going to be checking in a few tjs tomorrow. They are lovely!!



They really are  got my fingers crossed for you. Good luck!


----------



## Masteryoda

mranda said:


> I stopped into TJX yesterday and was so irritated. I spotted two designer tags swen onto cheap items. It seems to happen at that location often. A Helmut Lang tag sewn onto a cheap beaded halter top that looked like it was from forever 21. And DVF tags attached to a sweater dress that was also likely from forever 21... Complete with those little plastic loops that are supposed to attach to the hanger Lol. It's so annoying that someone is that shady and that someone is going to pay $89 for a dress thinking it's DVF.



Wow do people buy the designer item  from TJMaxx and then take off that tag and sew it onto a cheap item then return it?!


----------



## Masteryoda

mzhurshie said:


> Contemplating getting this RM bag as an extra laptop bag for the summer or fridays- fits my Mac and ipad perfectly (has a zipper compartment to separate the 2, also). It's $209 on clearance (original price is almost $500). Just a little "roughed up" looking- but a good deal's a good deal, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2259263



I wouldn't! Most RM bags that I've seen at TJmaxx have quality issues. My TJMaxx has gotten so many in lately with quality issues such as cracked handles or metallic paint rubbing off, leather glazing flaking off. Granted they are at TJMaxx and all but ive seen more quality issues with the RM brand than ANY ive seen at this store!!! They're junk IMO and I won't buy this brand after seeing all of these poor quality bags.


----------



## MainlyBailey

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Ooh okay!! I'm going to be checking in a few tjs tomorrow. They are lovely!!



Oh one more thing- I always visit both TJ maxx and Marshalls.. I just realized that the RM sandals were from Marshalls not TJ (although it's never a surprise to find duplicates in either store, just thought I'd let you know anyway).


----------



## MainlyBailey

Masteryoda said:


> I wouldn't! Most RM bags that I've seen at TJmaxx have quality issues. My TJMaxx has gotten so many in lately with quality issues such as cracked handles or metallic paint rubbing off, leather glazing flaking off. Granted they are at TJMaxx and all but ive seen more quality issues with the RM brand than ANY ive seen at this store!!! They're junk IMO and I won't buy this brand after seeing all of these poor quality bags.



Thank god I slept on it. I've never bought a bag from TJ (or Marshalls) before and I'm guessing I would've been severely disappointed had I done so- especially since I don't own any RM bags, I wouldn't have had anything to compare it to. Thanks for the info, savior!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

mzhurshie said:


> Oh one more thing- I always visit both TJ maxx and Marshalls.. I just realized that the RM sandals were from Marshalls not TJ (although it's never a surprise to find duplicates in either store, just thought I'd let you know anyway).



Thanks for the good luck!!

I'm gonna check both then...thanks for the tip. Ill let you know if I score!


----------



## sneezz

Masteryoda said:


> Wow do people buy the designer item  from TJMaxx and then take off that tag and sew it onto a cheap item then return it?!



Fraud. Plain and simple. They buy the designer item from TJMaxx and then return with the cheaper knock off so they get the designer item for free.


----------



## zeronohiya

sneezz said:


> Fraud. Plain and simple. They buy the designer item from TJMaxx and then return with the cheaper knock off so they get the designer item for free.


 
Scandalous!!!! I've heard of people switching the price tags but I had no idea people were also switching the sewn in tags...WOW!! I will make sure I pay attention to that now that I know.


----------



## bakeacookie

It happens a lot. I see it done on a lot of Ralph Lauren stuff here.


----------



## Pinkcooper

If you shop at the riverhead tj maxx there are a few Michael kors runway tote available!


----------



## HauteRN

Just found a super cute knot ring (it's actually 2 rings that connect at the knot). Size 5, sterling silver, $19.99! It's pretty substantial as far as weight (sturdy!)


----------



## Mimmy

Ohh, so pretty on your hand. Looks much more expensive!


----------



## tnguye78

HauteRN said:


> Just found a super cute knot ring (it's actually 2 rings that connect at the knot). Size 5, sterling silver, $19.99! It's pretty substantial as far as weight (sturdy!)
> View attachment 2262089



Very cute! I never look in the jewelry section, maybe I will start.


----------



## Aluxe

HauteRN said:


> Just found a super cute knot ring (it's actually 2 rings that connect at the knot). Size 5, sterling silver, $19.99! It's pretty substantial as far as weight (sturdy!)
> View attachment 2262089



Super pretty. Congrats.


----------



## Jinsun

I bought Sam Edelman petty booties in moss green for $40


----------



## JCinwrppingppr

Has anyone seen Equipment blouses in the NYC area?


----------



## vivek347

http://digitalshoppingcart.blogspot.com/


----------



## ilovemybagss

hello I am searching high and low for the Rebecca Minkoff Luca baby pouch.. I heard that it's been sold at Marshall's and TJ Maxx... If anyone sees it, please let me know


----------



## sneezz

HauteRN said:


> Just found a super cute knot ring (it's actually 2 rings that connect at the knot). Size 5, sterling silver, $19.99! It's pretty substantial as far as weight (sturdy!)
> View attachment 2262089



That is very pretty. There's a shop I'm following on etsy that also makes the same style ring though not as thick.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Rag & Bone double zip pouch $69!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2258537
> 
> 
> Got these silver and navy metallic Rebecca Minkoff affair bags on clearance today for 169 each compared to 425
> 
> Not sure which to keep?? Love both colors but leaning more to the silver one!
> 
> Any thoughts lovelies?



The silver one!!


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 2267255
> 
> Rag & Bone double zip pouch $69!


 
WOW ! That's like $290 at Barney's. Terrific steal ! I bet the leather is really soft too. Congrats !


----------



## aa12

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 2267255
> 
> Rag & Bone double zip pouch $69!



which store did you find this at?


----------



## PrincessDarbe

aa12 said:


> which store did you find this at?



TJX Oakbrook. There was a messy pile of wallets to dig through. Worth the effort.


----------



## aa12

PrincessDarbe said:


> TJX Oakbrook. There was a messy pile of wallets to dig through. Worth the effort.



Thank you! Use it well!


----------



## GG_007

any updates on finds in houston stores? want to treat myself to a Saint Laurent or Fendi if I can find something I love lol


----------



## rockcandymelts

There was plenty of good stuff at my tjmaxx today,  in knoxville,  TN,  off of Kingston pike.  The shoe selection was a bit run of the mill,  but there were several Rebecca Minkoff bags (I scored a MAB for $180 on clearance),  juicy couture,  Michael Kors,  and Dooney and Bourke.  I spent the less time in the clothes,  but i saw french connection,  and a few other good brands.  In terms of denim,  there was j brand,  joes,  lucky, paige and sanctuary (one pair on sale for $15). Happy shopping


----------



## rockcandymelts

Here's a picture of the RM MAB I got for $180 on clearance!


----------



## blackice87

rockcandymelts said:


> Here's a picture of the RM MAB I got for $180 on clearance!



That's a great lookin bag for an awesome price! Enjoy it! =]


----------



## yakusoku.af

$799.99 at Honolulu Tj Maxx
I love the color but it didn't come home with me because its too small for me to use everyday


----------



## nova_girl

yakusoku.af said:


> $799.99 at Honolulu Tj Maxx
> I love the color but it didn't come home with me because its too small for me to use everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272321



Ooh I love the color too!


----------



## <3 purses

yakusoku.af said:


> $799.99 at Honolulu Tj Maxx
> I love the color but it didn't come home with me because its too small for me to use everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272321


Such lovely color, maybe it's time I pay my store a visit


----------



## MahoganyQT

yakusoku.af said:


> $799.99 at Honolulu Tj Maxx
> I love the color but it didn't come home with me because its too small for me to use everyday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2272321



I love your Bal even more!!!


----------



## buyingpig

I found this jack spade tote for $20 for BF today at TJmaxx. He loves it.


----------



## Mimmy

buyingpig said:


> I found this jack spade tote for $20 for BF today at TJmaxx. He loves it.



This is so cute!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Bagley Mishka for $250 at tjmaxx at concord mills in Charlotte,  NC.  I didn't go for it,  but there were several!


----------



## summer2815

I found Alex and Ani bracelets at a TJ near me.


----------



## pinkfeet

sneezz said:


> Fraud. Plain and simple. They buy the designer item from TJMaxx and then return with the cheaper knock off so they get the designer item for free.



True but I also question where tjmaxx gets their items as well. I think a lot of the items come in fraudulent. Do the buyers check each item for authenticity ? 

Of course not but its easier and safer for Maxx to say we didnt buy it like that a " customer " switched the tags. Otherwise they would be admitting to buying / selling fake merchandise. 

I have no doubt customers do this, but its far too often all over the USA and other countries that have tkmaxx that has the same issue. 

I think it's both. Customers switching and Tjm buying things that are unsavory and not caring. It's just an unsavory store unless you for sure know your merchandise 100%.


----------



## Miss Curly

summer2815 said:


> I found Alex and Ani bracelets at a TJ near me.



They have these near me too. The SA told me they will be getting around 300 of them at the store.


----------



## sparksfly

Both my local tjmaxx and Marshall's had bed head hair spray and dry shampoo for $9. Retail on both is $20. I think it's all limited edition packaging like the one for Breast cancer. My local tjmaxx also had a few butter London colors for $9 so half off retail. The two colors were diamond geezer and pitter patter.


----------



## sneezz

pinkfeet said:


> True but I also question where tjmaxx gets their items as well. I think a lot of the items come in fraudulent. Do the buyers check each item for authenticity ?
> 
> Of course not but its easier and safer for Maxx to say we didnt buy it like that a " customer " switched the tags. Otherwise they would be admitting to buying / selling fake merchandise.
> 
> I have no doubt customers do this, but its far too often all over the USA and other countries that have tkmaxx that has the same issue.
> 
> I think it's both. Customers switching and Tjm buying things that are unsavory and not caring. It's just an unsavory store unless you for sure know your merchandise 100%.



Yes indeed. Questionable sources are a cause for concern too.


----------



## katran26

pinkfeet said:


> True but I also question where tjmaxx gets their items as well. I think a lot of the items come in fraudulent. Do the buyers check each item for authenticity ?
> 
> Of course not but its easier and safer for Maxx to say we didnt buy it like that a " customer " switched the tags. Otherwise they would be admitting to buying / selling fake merchandise.
> 
> I have no doubt customers do this, but its far too often all over the USA and other countries that have tkmaxx that has the same issue.
> 
> I think it's both. Customers switching and Tjm buying things that are unsavory and not caring. It's just an unsavory store unless you for sure know your merchandise 100%.



Very good point! Years ago, when I used to shop there (pre-2008, when tj maxx didn't "revamp" their brand via advertising and using terms like "maxxinista") I noticed more authentic merchandise - fewer high end thing,  but those that were there were authentic...now I really hesitate to buy there any longer


----------



## mranda

katran26 said:


> Very good point! Years ago, when I used to shop there (pre-2008, when tj maxx didn't "revamp" their brand via advertising and using terms like "maxxinista") I noticed more authentic merchandise - fewer high end thing,  but those that were there were authentic...now I really hesitate to buy there any longer



I understand your hesitation. I noticed that whoever was switching the tags was pretty smart about it. The color of the items matched the colors written on the hang tags and the type of item matched descriptions on the hang tags as well. So unless you are very familiar with the designer, you could easily buy a non- authentic item.


----------



## NANI1972

Here's my Maxx haul today. Both are RM.
Studded Affair bag in Navy $179 (it's almost black) and Alex in Sky $119!


----------



## snibor

NANI1972 said:


> View attachment 2278296
> 
> 
> Here's my Maxx haul today. Both are RM.
> Studded Affair bag in Navy $179 (it's almost black) and Alex in Sky $119!


Sweet!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

pinkfeet said:


> True but I also question where tjmaxx gets their items as well. I think a lot of the items come in fraudulent. Do the buyers check each item for authenticity ?
> 
> Of course not but its easier and safer for Maxx to say we didnt buy it like that a " customer " switched the tags. Otherwise they would be admitting to buying / selling fake merchandise.
> 
> I have no doubt customers do this, but its far too often all over the USA and other countries that have tkmaxx that has the same issue.
> 
> I think it's both. Customeriss switching and Tjm buying things that are unsavory and not caring. It's just an unsavory store unless you for sure know your merchandise 100%.


 

Find this very interesting.. buyer beware


----------



## mpepe32

I found a pair of SAM eldman jessa flat espadrilles for $23 at marshalls in Niagara falls, NY and picked up a wicker woven Rebecca minkoff black Skylar at the Barney's outlet in the fashion outlets for $215.  I went to a tj maxx near there but didn't see any designer bags.


----------



## plumaplomb

I found a couple Rebecca Minkoff things -- was surprised b/c I had never seen RM stuff at  TJ's before!

I purchased a pair of reflective aviator sunnies -- I couldn't afford the Ray Ban version, but these seemed very high quality and looked almost the same!  The brand was Betsey Johnson...I am new to it. 

I also got a canvas tote bag for my Mac that they still sell on Apple for $80!  I got it for $29


----------



## iluvmybags

Oh my gosh -- I was at Countryside on Thursday.  I haven't been there in a while, and all I can say is, What the he!! happened?!?!  They had TWO bags (in the Runway dept)  and neither one of them were anything exciting (a Fendi and a Ralph Lauren).  The clothing selection in the Runway was abissmal and there wasn't a [designer] shoe to be found!  There were a few Rebecca Minkoff bags in the regular handbag department-- one of them were clearanced and I considered getting it (the "Affair" - the exact same bag Nani picked up & posted one page back), but ultimately decided against it.  Overall, the store inventory was very disappointing. 

 One thing I noticed -- they had two Rebecca Minkoff 'Affair' bags -- one in Navy, the other in Teal.  Both had its original (RM) tags and were priced $425, but the TJMaxx price was $249 for the Teal and $229 for the Navy, and the Navy was clearanced further to $179.  I could tell by the tags that the Navy had been in the store longer which is probably why that one was clearanced and the Teal wasn't, but why the difference in the original TJ price when they both have the same retail price?  That bugged me!

I hope it picks up soon -- I used to always see SOMETHING at this store, whether it was bgs or shoes or clothing, but the current selection of merchandise wasn't even worth the trip!


----------



## mranda

There are some great markdowns at TJ's....and it's not even yellow clearance yet! I got a soft joie dress for $10 ($138 orig), current/Elliott rolled skinny jeans for $25 (orig $238 and still online for $147), and a Marc by Marc Jacobs bikini for $23 (orig $152)  check out your store!


----------



## Jinsun

mranda said:


> There are some great markdowns at TJ's....and it's not even yellow clearance yet! I got a soft joie dress for $10 ($138 orig), current/Elliott rolled skinny jeans for $25 (orig $238 and still online for $147), and a Marc by Marc Jacobs bikini for $23 (orig $152)  check out your store!



Wow. Picked up some great items. I bought the c/e rolled skinnies for $50 2 months ago when I visited ATL. Too bad I don't have a runway near me. Enjoy your new purchases


----------



## Dressyup

Thanks for the tip! I got a Parker dress for 20 dollars!!


----------



## rea11yb0red

Stopped by my TJ today too. Not the best deal but I Got a Joie Helene silk dress for $39. Saw a brown YSL Cabas and a sky blue PS1 though.


----------



## katran26

I saw some triple sticker markdowns yesterday!!  got two Alice + Olivia tops for $39 each, a Parker beaded top for $34, and a tibi top for $34


----------



## mranda

Jinsun said:


> Wow. Picked up some great items. I bought the c/e rolled skinnies for $50 2 months ago when I visited ATL. Too bad I don't have a runway near me. Enjoy your new purchases


 Thanks! I actually got them from a regular store! Not runway!


----------



## mranda

katran26 said:


> I saw some triple sticker markdowns yesterday!!  got two Alice + Olivia tops for $39 each, a Parker beaded top for $34, and a tibi top for $34



So exciting! Wonder when yellow ticket clearance will start?


----------



## katran26

mranda said:


> So exciting! Wonder when yellow ticket clearance will start?



good point - at my TJ's I think this is as low as it gets - they don't usually markdown lower than $30 or so per top that was over $100 at the store...but if I had to guess, maybe next week?


----------



## rockcandymelts

Stopped by my Marshalls today.  Not as good as tjmaxx,  but they had a kate spade wallet,  some french connection stuff,  bcbg,  joes jeans,  paige denim,  and current/elliot denim. I'm sure there was more,  but my DBF was hovering haha. It was a fairly quick trip.


----------



## virginiaalamode

Recently found this Elizabeth & James top at TJ's in Jacksonville, Florida. Our TJ's rarely gets in any goodies (save for the occasional Equipment top, which I've found 3 of) so I was ecstatic to see this beauty! Unfortunately, it was marked at $129.99. So I decided to wait it out, and two weeks later found it in clearance for $29!


----------



## katran26

virginiaalamode said:


> Recently found this Elizabeth & James top at TJ's in Jacksonville, Florida. Our TJ's rarely gets in any goodies (save for the occasional Equipment top, which I've found 3 of) so I was ecstatic to see this beauty! Unfortunately, it was marked at $129.99. So I decided to wait it out, and two weeks later found it in clearance for $29!



you look gorgeous!!! great buy


----------



## OlderSis

iluvmybags said:


> Oh my gosh -- I was at Countryside on Thursday.  I haven't been there in a while, and all I can say is, What the he!! happened?!?!  They had TWO bags (in the Runway dept)  and neither one of them were anything exciting (a Fendi and a Ralph Lauren).  The clothing selection in the Runway was abissmal and there wasn't a [designer] shoe to be found!
> 
> I hope it picks up soon -- I used to always see SOMETHING at this store, whether it was bgs or shoes or clothing, but the current selection of merchandise wasn't even worth the trip!


 

Same thing at Oak Brook location last week. Selections just weren't there. Only novel items were (Lauren) Rugby men's shirts and pants. Hardly worth the trip.


----------



## Jinsun

I drove 1.5hrs to go to a runway tjmaxx. Not much on sale with designer clothes. No nice bags either. I did however get two Paige jeans for $25 each and Paige shirts for $15. I guess I can't complain. But I was hoping to get some vince blouses for dirt cheap


----------



## virginiaalamode

Anyone know anything about the runway locations in South Florida? I'll be in Palm Beach and Miami in a couple weeks, and was hoping to find a Celine bag. Though I might just have to bite the bullet at the Celine store down there...


----------



## mranda

So I stopped into the TJ Maxx that is notorious for having designer tags sewn into cheap clothes today and I saw the worst one of all. A vince tag sewn into a hideous beaded evening-type top that looked old and worn with shoulder pads. I was so irritated that I brought it to a lady who worked there. I said that I didn't know if they were aware or cared, but that someone has been sewing designer tags into cheap clothing and returning them to the store. As I was speaking, she was nodding her head, already aware of what I was trying to say. She told me " oh yeah, that happens ALL THE TIME." I am irritated because if they know it happens all the time, how does this stuff still end up on the floor for sale? To me, it seems they know it's happening, but don't care. So they resell it anyway. What is the difference between this and selling counterfeit goods? TJ Maxx buyers beware!!!! I'm really mad about it....thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## katran26

^ Yikes!! I would totally send this over to their facebook/twitter team...they might actually do something. It's not as bad at my TJ Maxx (Boston) because things move fast and I've been vigilant (i.e. looking out for this). But I think as a brand TJ should be worried about this. It's horrible that people are doing this and no one is doing anything about it...


----------



## saira1214

katran26 said:


> ^ Yikes!! I would totally send this over to their facebook/twitter team...they might actually do something. It's not as bad at my TJ Maxx (Boston) because things move fast and I've been vigilant (i.e. looking out for this). But I think as a brand TJ should be worried about this. It's horrible that people are doing this and no one is doing anything about it...



I agree. That is BS!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

During the tax-free back to school shopping weekend I scored some Michael Kors finds at two different TJ Maxxs

- A Striped (pink/black) MK tank on clearance for $15

- A Jet Set Tote Med Saffiano leather bag in tan for $160


----------



## sdkitty

Jinsun said:


> I drove 1.5hrs to go to a runway tjmaxx. Not much on sale with designer clothes. No nice bags either. I did however get two Paige jeans for $25 each and Paige shirts for $15. I guess I can't complain. But I was hoping to get some vince blouses for dirt cheap


 
I think you did well.  I usually pay approx $100 for Paige jeans and that's with a discount.
I understand an hour and-a-half is a long drive for shopping but I've travelled longer and found much less.
Congrats to you for getting maybe $500 worth of clothing for $65!


----------



## missmoimoi

missmoimoi said:


> Oh yea, they're pretty impressive given the price tag!  Here are better quality pics that I took myself.  The orange is a true orange, not sharp tan (although sharp tan is a nice colour).
> 
> View attachment 2103544
> 
> 
> View attachment 2103545



More Alberta di Canio handbags at Winners:  this is the Mantova bag in the same ruga leather.  I love the matte leather and gorgeous ruby red (cranberry) shade!  I think I have to keep this one since I didn't keep the Marika bags.  At that time, I hadn't purged bags & shoes yet but now, I regret not keeping the blue Marika bag.  The newest Alberta di Canio bags at Winners are $129 now!  The quality is truly stunning...all the hardware is solid.  The Marika bags from March were $149 which was a crazy deal already.


----------



## missmoimoi

Oh yea, the Alberta di Canio bags are made in Italy.  I'm truly stunned at the quality and overall solid feel of her bags!  Darn it...I totally wish I had kept the blue Markia bag from March


----------



## missmoimoi

Alberta di Canio 3 compartment tote in camel/toffee shade.  I believe the blue handbag shown here on this blog is at Winners dwntwn except it's not blue.  Very nice & functional tote with long shoulder strap option.

http://www.akeytothearmoire.com/post/28050671859/over-the-top


----------



## Jacer

Tons of kate spade bags for sale at the NYC 18th street marshalls - I picked up a this KATE SPADE "DENISE" Copa Cabana, Leopard Baby Bag for $90. Retail was $418

TJ Max at the same location had a few Marc by Marc Jacobs bags for around $120 - which is pretty good for this location.


----------



## Jinsun

sdkitty said:


> I think you did well.  I usually pay approx $100 for Paige jeans and that's with a discount.
> I understand an hour and-a-half is a long drive for shopping but I've travelled longer and found much less.
> Congrats to you for getting maybe $500 worth of clothing for $65!



Yeah I think I did good too. But one skinny are white and the shorts are white too.  I don't need anymore white bottoms but it was such a great deal couldn't pass them up. I was just hoping to find more tops or dresses.


----------



## Jinsun

missmoimoi said:


> More Alberta di Canio handbags at Winners:  this is the Mantova bag in the same ruga leather.  I love the matte leather and gorgeous ruby red (cranberry) shade!  I think I have to keep this one since I didn't keep the Marika bags.  At that time, I hadn't purged bags & shoes yet but now, I regret not keeping the blue Marika bag.  The newest Alberta di Canio bags at Winners are $129 now!  The quality is truly stunning...all the hardware is solid.  The Marika bags from March were $149 which was a crazy deal already.
> 
> View attachment 2286760
> 
> 
> View attachment 2286761



That's a really cute bag


----------



## morejunkny

I rarely find the great deals that others on this thread do, but a few days ago, I purchased this orange Fendi Mini Mamma at TJ Maxx (same one where Jacer found her Kate Spade today) on clearance for $229. Here it is, currently on Bluefly for $930!

http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-orange-leather-Mama-mini-baguette/SEARCH/324471001/detail.fly


----------



## katran26

morejunkny said:


> I rarely find the great deals that others on this thread do, but a few days ago, I purchased this orange Fendi Mini Mamma at TJ Maxx (same one where Jacer found her Kate Spade today) on clearance for $229. Here it is, currently on Bluefly for $930!
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Fendi-orange-leather-Mama-mini-baguette/SEARCH/324471001/detail.fly



Wow! $229 clearance? that's pretty amazing!! Congrats


----------



## virginiaalamode

Found this cute Joie dress at a local Marshall's. It was $99, so I actually left it and came back a week later. It hadn't been reduced further, but there was only one, so I snatched it. I've already worn it three times so I think it was a good buy. Saw the same one at the local Off 5th and it was $150.


----------



## addicted2shoppn

cute dress, looks great on you!

I found these Kenneth Cole Reaction platforms for $10 on clearance at TJ Maxx

I also found an this Incase Andy Warholl sleeve for my macbook for $0.70 at Marshalls!

I also bought 2 Michael Kors tops both on clearance for around $20. And  MK wristlet for $35 (I have an MK obsession right now!)

I am going to have to ban myself from these stores soon....


----------



## katran26

^agree! love the lacework, very very pretty


----------



## virginiaalamode

addicted2shoppn said:


> cute dress, looks great on you!
> 
> I also found an this Incase Andy Warholl sleeve for my macbook for $0.70 at Marshalls!



I love that MacBook sleeve!!


----------



## mharri20

virginiaalamode said:


> Found this cute Joie dress at a local Marshall's. It was $99, so I actually left it and came back a week later. It hadn't been reduced further, but there was only one, so I snatched it. I've already worn it three times so I think it was a good buy. Saw the same one at the local Off 5th and it was $150.



Love this it's so cute on you! Saw it at my local TJ as well but didnt want to spend $100 since I bought 2 equipment tops there :/ now I'm really wanting it!


----------



## Pao9

virginiaalamode said:


> Anyone know anything about the runway locations in South Florida? I'll be in Palm Beach and Miami in a couple weeks, and was hoping to find a Celine bag. Though I might just have to bite the bullet at the Celine store down there...



Both stores have absolutely nothing! I jest went to both this week! What's going on with Tj??


----------



## morejunkny

katran26 said:


> Wow! $229 clearance? that's pretty amazing!! Congrats


 
Thanks! I am glad I asked. It was a total impulse buy, but once I touched the leather there was no leaving it behind.


----------



## authenticplease

No new handbags at my 2 runway stores. Lots of DVF that just came in....

I picked up this Emporio Armani silk collar necklace for $18 today. Rtl for $280.


----------



## merrydish

Fantastic buy on that terrific Armani necklace!!!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Pao9 said:


> Both stores have absolutely nothing! I jest went to both this week! What's going on with Tj??


Ugh that stinks! Thanks for letting me know. Hopefully they get in a new shipment before my trip. How about clothes&#8212;does either location typically get contemporary brands like Helmut Lang, Equipment, Elizabeth & James, etc.? The ones in North Florida only get those in by accident, I think&#8212;once in a blue moon.


----------



## virginiaalamode

mharri20 said:


> Love this it's so cute on you! Saw it at my local TJ as well but didnt want to spend $100 since I bought 2 equipment tops there :/ now I'm really wanting it!


I love when I spot Equipment tops at TJ's. So far, I've only found three (one was a dress), but I'm patiently waiting for the next.


----------



## RKDubs

Found this Pour La Victoire bag at Marshall's... Absolutely love it! Very chic, IMO! Love the pockets and detailed handles


----------



## OlderSis

Wow, you're giving me hope that great merch is still out there. It's slim pickings in Chicagoland stores.

Yesterday, I visited TJX Bloomingdale (Illinois). Regular price fall season clothing; very few clearance items remaining (no need for "yellow tags" here); but what surprised me most......Halloween items !!

No high-end great-price merchandise at all.


----------



## mranda

OlderSis said:


> Wow, you're giving me hope that great merch is still out there. It's slim pickings in Chicagoland stores.
> 
> Yesterday, I visited TJX Bloomingdale (Illinois). Regular price fall season clothing; very few clearance items remaining (no need for "yellow tags" here); but what surprised me most......Halloween items !!
> 
> No high-end great-price merchandise at all.



I was there last week and they had a ton of designer denim $15-$25. I wouldn't be surprised if it was all gone now. Yay for the Halloween stuff.... Early, but that means fall is around the corner. (Personal fave season)


----------



## chaneljewel

I found a bcbgmaxazaria sweater which retailed for 140 at tjmaxx for 19.99...so excited!


----------



## LABAG

Cute Cynthia Rowley driving moccasins in gold suede-too cute!-34.99 and Tahari black and cream  pointy toe pumps -with short 1 inch square heel-10.00!!


----------



## rockcandymelts

My local tjmax had uggs for $80 when I was there the other day. Everything else was the fairly standard array of designer denim, etc. They did have some kate spade and french connection clothing


----------



## katran26

last I checked the Boston store clearance was pretty cleaned out, but I will head over there tomorrow and update here


----------



## Wilsom04

virginiaalamode said:


> Recently found this Elizabeth & James top at TJ's in Jacksonville, Florida. Our TJ's rarely gets in any goodies (save for the occasional Equipment top, which I've found 3 of) so I was ecstatic to see this beauty! Unfortunately, it was marked at $129.99. So I decided to wait it out, and two weeks later found it in clearance for $29!


Loving your shoes!!!


----------



## rockcandymelts

The best stuff on my tjmaxx run today was mostly in the sunglasses, which I don't check regularly. But, there were the following brands,  all clearanced to the $30 range: dolce & gabana,  house of Harlow,  versace, Oscar de la renta and Burberry. Too bad my face hates sunglasses  i left with 2 full size tubes of strivectin intensive stretch mark concentrate for $30/each, though!


----------



## rockcandymelts

And, because they're close,  I swung by Marshalls too. I got a couple of Vince tank tops for $12 each,  and saw the following in the shoe section (I believe the kate spades were about 50/55each, and the issue mizrahi's were 30)


----------



## rockcandymelts

Sorry,  i don't think all the pictures uploaded the first time


----------



## Dressyup

Cute shoes! I got paige coral skinny jeans for $15 and I am really excited because it fits like a dream!


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

I'm not sure if it is because it is a new Runway store or I was just lucky with my timing- but I got some great stuff while I was visiting my parents at their TJMaxx in Cranberry (Pittsburgh). 

My best find was this Givenchy Micro Nightingale for under $350-- the original retail was $1,555 with a TJMaxx price of $1,100. It was marked down twice- and came with the dust bag. There were no marks on it and is perfect! 






I also got 2 dresses-- a Kate Spade dress for $60 (it was damaged- missing the top button, but came with an extra) and a Shoshanna black dress that will be perfect for work in the cooler months for $40. I got a top for $10 that is just a great tank for work to wear under a blazer. There seemed to be a lot of Vince and other good brands on clearance that most people didn't notice. There was some Armani that was damaged (needed just a stitch or two on the skirt I looked at) for under $100 and a Marc Jacobs collection white jacket for $99. 

I never find anything great at the ones here in NYC, but I'm thrilled with what I was able to get.


----------



## iluvmybags

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> I'm not sure if it is because it is a new Runway store or I was just lucky with my timing- but I got some great stuff while I was visiting my parents at their TJMaxx in Cranberry (Pittsburgh).
> 
> My best find was this Givenchy Micro Nightingale for under $350-- the original retail was $1,555 with a TJMaxx price of $1,100. It was marked down twice- and came with the dust bag. There were no marks on it and is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got 2 dresses-- a Kate Spade dress for $60 (it was damaged- missing the top button, but came with an extra) and a Shoshanna black dress that will be perfect for work in the cooler months for $40. I got a top for $10 that is just a great tank for work to wear under a blazer. There seemed to be a lot of Vince and other good brands on clearance that most people didn't notice. There was some Armani that was damaged (needed just a stitch or two on the skirt I looked at) for under $100 and a Marc Jacobs collection white jacket for $99.
> 
> I never find anything great at the ones here in NYC, but I'm thrilled with what I was able to get.



 Wow!  That Givenchy was an awesome find!  I've never seen them that cheap before!  Even when they're on clearance they're still usually around $1k. I love the color!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> I'm not sure if it is because it is a new Runway store or I was just lucky with my timing- but I got some great stuff while I was visiting my parents at their TJMaxx in Cranberry (Pittsburgh).
> 
> My best find was this Givenchy Micro Nightingale for under $350-- the original retail was $1,555 with a TJMaxx price of $1,100. It was marked down twice- and came with the dust bag. There were no marks on it and is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got 2 dresses-- a Kate Spade dress for $60 (it was damaged- missing the top button, but came with an extra) and a Shoshanna black dress that will be perfect for work in the cooler months for $40. I got a top for $10 that is just a great tank for work to wear under a blazer. There seemed to be a lot of Vince and other good brands on clearance that most people didn't notice. There was some Armani that was damaged (needed just a stitch or two on the skirt I looked at) for under $100 and a Marc Jacobs collection white jacket for $99.
> 
> I never find anything great at the ones here in NYC, but I'm thrilled with what I was able to get.



Wow,  that's wonderful!  Congrats! I've got to make a trip to a runway store one of these days!


----------



## katran26

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> I'm not sure if it is because it is a new Runway store or I was just lucky with my timing- but I got some great stuff while I was visiting my parents at their TJMaxx in Cranberry (Pittsburgh).
> 
> My best find was this Givenchy Micro Nightingale for under $350-- the original retail was $1,555 with a TJMaxx price of $1,100. It was marked down twice- and came with the dust bag. There were no marks on it and is perfect!



WOW, amazing find!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> I'm not sure if it is because it is a new Runway store or I was just lucky with my timing- but I got some great stuff while I was visiting my parents at their TJMaxx in Cranberry (Pittsburgh).
> 
> My best find was this Givenchy Micro Nightingale for under $350-- the original retail was $1,555 with a TJMaxx price of $1,100. It was marked down twice- and came with the dust bag. There were no marks on it and is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got 2 dresses-- a Kate Spade dress for $60 (it was damaged- missing the top button, but came with an extra) and a Shoshanna black dress that will be perfect for work in the cooler months for $40. I got a top for $10 that is just a great tank for work to wear under a blazer. There seemed to be a lot of Vince and other good brands on clearance that most people didn't notice. There was some Armani that was damaged (needed just a stitch or two on the skirt I looked at) for under $100 and a Marc Jacobs collection white jacket for $99.
> 
> I never find anything great at the ones here in NYC, but I'm thrilled with what I was able to get.



That's indeed a steal! So happy you found something! Congrats!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Wilsom04 said:


> Loving your shoes!!!



Thanks! Super old YSL (probably 5 years old)


----------



## daisygrl

Last week went to Marshalls and I got Tory Burch bag (Amanda double zipper) for $149 down from $525 and couple days ago J Brand jeans for $15, down from $198 (shopbop.com still has them.) I dont go there much but I should


----------



## mranda

Yellow tickets at my local store! Yay! Definitely picked through, but I picked up a James Perse tank $7 James Perse shorts $7 Rag and Bone tank $10. Will be headed to more locations tomorrow. LOVE yellow tag time!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

mranda said:


> Yellow tickets at my local store! Yay! Definitely picked through, but I picked up a James Perse tank $7 James Perse shorts $7 Rag and Bone tank $10. Will be headed to more locations tomorrow. LOVE yellow tag time!



Awesome- has anyone else seen yellow tickets are their stores? 

I might have to go shopping tomorrow....


----------



## authenticplease

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> I'm not sure if it is because it is a new Runway store or I was just lucky with my timing- but I got some great stuff while I was visiting my parents at their TJMaxx in Cranberry (Pittsburgh).
> 
> My best find was this Givenchy Micro Nightingale for under $350-- the original retail was $1,555 with a TJMaxx price of $1,100. It was marked down twice- and came with the dust bag. There were no marks on it and is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got 2 dresses-- a Kate Spade dress for $60 (it was damaged- missing the top button, but came with an extra) and a Shoshanna black dress that will be perfect for work in the cooler months for $40. I got a top for $10 that is just a great tank for work to wear under a blazer. There seemed to be a lot of Vince and other good brands on clearance that most people didn't notice. There was some Armani that was damaged (needed just a stitch or two on the skirt I looked at) for under $100 and a Marc Jacobs collection white jacket for $99.
> 
> I never find anything great at the ones here in NYC, but I'm thrilled with what I was able to get.



Woohoo!  What a fab but on your Givenchy....so excited for you


----------



## elvisgurly

I bought a pair of Paige denim jeans and shorts for fifty dollars all together.


----------



## Pgh_Shopaholic

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes on my bag! I couldn't believe the price when I saw it. My mom thought it should have gone on eBay- but I wanted a new bag anyways...  I thought it might be a little small, but I just condensed what I was carrying and it is perfect. I'm being super careful with the color since it is such a light bag- any suggestions? I typically buy dark bags because I'm paranoid something will happen to it.


----------



## Pao9

rockcandymelts said:


> And, because they're close,  I swung by Marshalls too. I got a couple of Vince tank tops for $12 each,  and saw the following in the shoe section (I believe the kate spades were about 50/55each, and the issue mizrahi's were 30)



Are you on posh? I think I sold you some pink Manolos! Good to see you on here!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Pao9 said:


> Are you on posh? I think I sold you some pink Manolos! Good to see you on here!


 
Yes, ma'm! Those were my easter shoes  Good to see you on here too!


----------



## morejunkny

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> Thanks ladies for all the well wishes on my bag! I couldn't believe the price when I saw it. My mom thought it should have gone on eBay- but I wanted a new bag anyways...  I thought it might be a little small, but I just condensed what I was carrying and it is perfect. I'm being super careful with the color since it is such a light bag- any suggestions? I typically buy dark bags because I'm paranoid something will happen to it.



Spray it! Not sure what kind of leather your bag is, but I have used Collonil water stop spray on many of my suede and leather bags, recommended by Mulberry. you can get it at Mulberry stores in NYC or on Amazon. 

And be really careful wearing it against denim.


----------



## OlderSis

addicted2shoppn said:


> Awesome- has anyone else seen yellow tickets are their stores?
> 
> I might have to go shopping tomorrow....


 
Went to two TJMaxx stores yesterday. Each had yellow sticker merchandise, but none of it was noteworthy. 

However, at the Oak Brook store, which usually has high-end purses .... the display stand was removed and nowhere to be found. 

I'm totally depressed if this means the end of designer purses at TJMaxx...


----------



## PrincessDarbe

OlderSis said:


> Went to two TJMaxx stores yesterday. Each had yellow sticker merchandise, but none of it was noteworthy.
> 
> However, at the Oak Brook store, which usually has high-end purses .... the display stand was removed and nowhere to be found.
> 
> I'm totally depressed if this means the end of designer purses at TJMaxx...



OMG, I hope not! I've bot many bags at TJMaxx.


----------



## katran26

OlderSis said:


> Went to two TJMaxx stores yesterday. Each had yellow sticker merchandise, but none of it was noteworthy.
> 
> However, at the Oak Brook store, which usually has high-end purses .... the display stand was removed and nowhere to be found.
> 
> I'm totally depressed if this means the end of designer purses at TJMaxx...



I actually noticed a similar thing at my tj maxx - they had the "higher-end" bag area but no high-end bags in it...they were sold or gone? not sure


----------



## mranda

I was in Oak Brook today as well. I saw 3 runway bags on top of the center fixture. I wonder if they are just waiting to get a fall shipment in. They were putting out a ton of sweaters and coats today in the runway section. Also...... in yellow ticket clearance I got $15 joe's shorts and $34 silk vince top!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I should have not gone, but I did!  

The only yellow ticket item I bought were $18 Michael Kors shorts.  

I did notice that there was a lot of new Michael Kors stuff and Kate spade (which I don't typically see around here).  I have pics if anyone is interested.

I also bought a pair of rose colored sterling silver hoops and two pairs of Michael Kors flat sandals that were not on clearance (the reason why I should not have gone)!


----------



## rea11yb0red

I went yesterday and saw some yellow tags but none in my size.  I saw Alice + Olivia, DVF, Tory Burch, and Rebecca Taylor dresses $30-$50, Kate Spade and Parker silk shirts $15-20, and jeans/shorts $15.  I did buy a Joie 'Chariot' silk drawstring dress in blood orange though.


----------



## bakeacookie

I saw some mbmj and Kate spade blouses for 69$ but not in my size. 

Bought a mbmj bracelet for 10$ 
Dooney & bourke leather frame for 10$


----------



## burb3rrylov3r

Saw missoni heels for 299 yesterday in SC


----------



## rockcandymelts

Yellow tags are out at my store too,  but nothing fantastic in my size.


----------



## virginiaalamode

Got this cute Equipment dress at a TJ's in North Florida about three weeks ago. It was $59, and it was mixed in with the tops. Perfect for a swimsuit cover-up!


----------



## katran26

virginiaalamode said:


> Got this cute Equipment dress at a TJ's in North Florida about three weeks ago. It was $59, and it was mixed in with the tops. Perfect for a swimsuit cover-up!



So pretty!! congrats


----------



## merrydish

Love the dress and compliments to you on how you put the whole outfit together. Could be in a magazine!


----------



## AAgurl789

loveeee the equipment dress...*sighs* if only I could find one for that price..


----------



## Pao9

rockcandymelts said:


> Yes, ma'm! Those were my easter shoes  Good to see you on here too!



Very cool!!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

virginiaalamode said:


> Got this cute Equipment dress at a TJ's in North Florida about three weeks ago. It was $59, and it was mixed in with the tops. Perfect for a swimsuit cover-up!



Nice!


----------



## virginiaalamode

merrydish said:


> Love the dress and compliments to you on how you put the whole outfit together. Could be in a magazine!



You're sweet! I'm a sucker for all things Equipment.


----------



## AEGIS

i scooped up hella cheap stuff for my little sisters for back to school
$3 tops, $5 dresses, didn't pay over $10 for any one clothing item. got a pair of jean that was originally $188 for $10. that was the most money i paid for any one clothing item
the teen and kid department is great during yellow tag
i got uggs--not a great deal at $99 each but still less than retail so i was ok with it

the clothes were all yellow tag


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

AEGIS said:


> i scooped up hella cheap stuff for my little sisters for back to school
> $3 tops, $5 dresses, didn't pay over $10 for any one clothing item. got a pair of jean that was originally $188 for $10. that was the most money i paid for any one clothing item
> the teen and kid department is great during yellow tag
> i got uggs--not a great deal at $99 each but still less than retail so i was ok with it
> 
> the clothes were all yellow tag



Great finds! What city were you in?


----------



## housewivesfan

I am wondering where the high end stuff went at the Runway store in Pittsburgh, too.  Where two months ago I found everything from Celine to St.Laurent, I now only see Z Spoke and Rebecca Minkoff.  One of the sales associates told me that management was thrilled with the sales from the Runway collection, something like $25k the first week so something is up.


----------



## housewivesfan

authenticplease said:


> Woohoo!  What a fab but on your Givenchy....so excited for you



I wondered who got lucky with that one - I was tempted but had spent too much on pre-loved Chanel earlier in the summer. I did get a Givenchy wallet marked down to $200 , and a Gucci watch about a month ago but since then the Cranberry store has been a bust.


----------



## bakeacookie

Found some much needed undies for 1$ and 3$. And bras (in my size!!) for 10$ and 5$. Love finding things, usually the local places don't have my size left on clearance.


----------



## AEGIS

luvsagreatdeal said:


> Great finds! What city were you in?




outside of boston
i will admit i had nothing to do and couldn't stay in my home bc it's on the market and there are showings...so i was hella bored and went to like 8 locations


----------



## Amandarin

Stuart weitzman kikiri sandals, originally $145, snagged for $13!


----------



## yakusoku.af

housewivesfan said:


> I am wondering where the high end stuff went at the Runway store in Pittsburgh, too.  Where two months ago I found everything from Celine to St.Laurent, I now only see Z Spoke and Rebecca Minkoff.  One of the sales associates told me that management was thrilled with the sales from the Runway collection, something like $25k the first week so something is up.



Same here! The Honolulu store goes through designer handbag droughts. Seems like they only get a designer handbag shipment once every few months. And in between they might get a few random bags. Right now the 2 big fixtures are filled with RM and 1 small fixture has whatever designer handbags didn't sell. One is a yellow Balenciaga Courier that's been there for months without a markdown.


----------



## jessdressed

Amandarin said:


> View attachment 2300352
> 
> Stuart weitzman kikiri sandals, originally $145, snagged for $13!



Cute! Such a great deal!


----------



## toocutedoggy

At winners &#128536;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I went to my runway store and I had the most horrible experience.

I had my 2 girls, one in the basket and the 5 yr old was walking - mind you the 5 yr old goes into Chanel, Hermes and all that good stuff... She loves fashion so she always helps to find things for me. 

Well we were walking through the clearance area and its tight... So mi little one grams a sweater on a hanger and I hear "pssshhh uh uh, NO!" And I look at this employee and said to him, "do not talk to my child like that, she is not a dog and is not a grown up, if she rips something I will pay for it but don't you dare be rude like that".  He apologized and said he would never do that again.  Well.. I'm looking still and my 5 yr is picking out sunglasses (the $10 ones) an I hear "you, put those down, do not touch) and I hear my baby start sobbing hysterically and he took off.

I was so angry that I swear I wanted to smack the bleep out of him.

I called the manager over and I was livid , he apologized and promised e would handle it and asked if I would consider staying and shopping because he wanted to offer me a discount.

I picked up a bunch of things and they gave me 10% off, I basically bought a lot so the savings would be a lot and it would really show the consequence of his actions.  I'm keeping some things but the more I think about it the more I want to take everything back.

Sorry for the long post, but I was still fuming!


----------



## EQJ83

Was his tone super rude gottaluvmybags? Having worked in retail I have so many stories about unruly children, from knocking over mannequins to climbing up glass counters and peeing on the carpet. I've had to be firm in situations where kids are putting themselves in danger, like getting a mannequin dropped on their head! This only applies where the parents let their kids go wild and don't care what they get up to!

From the sounds of it your little one was being well behaved. Maybe the employee thought she was going to damage stock? Nevertheless, he shouldnt have made her cry!

If you don't love what you bought, I say return it. Why give them your business if your child was mistreated? I'd return everything.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

EQJ83 said:


> Was his tone super rude gottaluvmybags? Having worked in retail I have so many stories about unruly children, from knocking over mannequins to climbing up glass counters and peeing on the carpet. I've had to be firm in situations where kids are putting themselves in danger, like getting a mannequin dropped on their head! This only applies where the parents let their kids go wild and don't care what they get up to!
> 
> From the sounds of it your little one was being well behaved. Maybe the employee thought she was going to damage stock? Nevertheless, he shouldnt have made her cry!
> 
> If you don't love what you bought, I say return it. Why give them your business if your child was mistreated? I'd return everything.



I had actually seen him fuss at a boy that was running like crazy with a shopping basket.  But with my 1 yr old she was in the basket, because if she is lose she can be a terror and I told him if she damages anything I will pay for it, with the 5 yr old he was so loud and she was genuinely scared.  I looked up and she was frozen in fear and then she just screamed and couldn't stop crying.  She was maybe 6 ft from me.  I would've been ok if he approached me and asked me to keep them with me - but then again she was picking out glasses for her.  He was so mean and rude.  He kept rolling his eyes and giving me dirty looks after and I was controlling myself because my kids were there.

Now that I think about it, everything will go back.  I will walk across the mall over to Nordstrom Rack.  I don't even want to tell DH what happened...


----------



## EQJ83

gottaluvmybags said:


> I had actually seen him fuss at a boy that was running like crazy with a shopping basket.  But with my 1 yr old she was in the basket, because if she is lose she can be a terror and I told him if she damages anything I will pay for it, with the 5 yr old he was so loud and she was genuinely scared.  I looked up and she was frozen in fear and then she just screamed and couldn't stop crying.  She was maybe 6 ft from me.  I would've been ok if he approached me and asked me to keep them with me - but then again she was picking out glasses for her.  He was so mean and rude.  He kept rolling his eyes and giving me dirty looks after and I was controlling myself because my kids were there.
> 
> Now that I think about it, everything will go back.  I will walk across the mall over to Nordstrom Rack.  I don't even want to tell DH what happened...



Sounds like he had an attitude problem! There is no need to scare the little ones  I always tried to be firm but polite/nice when dealing with unruly kids and I'd be devastated if I made them cry!!

You poor little girl sounds like she was happily pottering along looking at some sunnies for herself (cute!) and not causing any havoc. Take everything back, they don't deserve your business.


----------



## katran26

toocutedoggy said:


> At winners &#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2300586



wow!! what a good price for those!


----------



## rockcandymelts

I got a kate spade top on yellow tag clearance for $20 at a local tjmax,  as well as a rebecca minkoff pouch for the same price. They also had illy espresso,  so i stocked up on that as well!


----------



## xkilljoy

Final clearance is almost over here in Canada at Winners and Marshalls, decided I couldn't wait until these were marked down anymore for fear they might be bought my someone else!

So my buys during the sale were a beautifully beaded 'Bridey' silk top by Joie ($38) which I absoultey am in love with and a top/dress by Oneteaspoon ($35) bought from Marshalls.
The dresses were from Winners.  The striped dress is Kors by Michael Kors ($25) and the other beautiful dress is by Tibi ($28).


----------



## mranda

I completely understand why you are mad. First of all, it's TJ Maxx. The employee was acting like you were allowing your children to play with artifacts at a museum. I think some people have a "power trip" and want to feel like they are in some sort of important role, telling others what to do/not to do. I had a similar thing happen at Nordstrom Rack with my 3 year old. She LOVES trying shoes on and she was trying on a pair with me fit by her. An employee walked by and said "oh no, those aren't for her." Really uncalled for because she wasn't mishandling the shoes and she wasn't leaving anything on the floor. I remember being so mad that day and thinking "it's an outlet store! Take it easy!"





gottaluvmybags said:


> I went to my runway store and I had the most horrible experience.
> 
> I had my 2 girls, one in the basket and the 5 yr old was walking - mind you the 5 yr old goes into Chanel, Hermes and all that good stuff... She loves fashion so she always helps to find things for me.
> 
> Well we were walking through the clearance area and its tight... So mi little one grams a sweater on a hanger and I hear "pssshhh uh uh, NO!" And I look at this employee and said to him, "do not talk to my child like that, she is not a dog and is not a grown up, if she rips something I will pay for it but don't you dare be rude like that".  He apologized and said he would never do that again.  Well.. I'm looking still and my 5 yr is picking out sunglasses (the $10 ones) an I hear "you, put those down, do not touch) and I hear my baby start sobbing hysterically and he took off.
> 
> I was so angry that I swear I wanted to smack the bleep out of him.
> 
> I called the manager over and I was livid , he apologized and promised e would handle it and asked if I would consider staying and shopping because he wanted to offer me a discount.
> 
> I picked up a bunch of things and they gave me 10% off, I basically bought a lot so the savings would be a lot and it would really show the consequence of his actions.  I'm keeping some things but the more I think about it the more I want to take everything back.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I was still fuming!


----------



## OlderSis

TJMaxx Oak Brook has Fendi watches.  Some at $499, some at $299, and a couple at $159. 

Coach shoes - slip-on/ballet flats for $80. Really soft leather.

Otherwise, the merchandise was nothing out of the ordinary. 

(Except one comment - why are so many shoppers buying luggage? That section was full of people rolling every suitcase, taking "test drives"...it seemed so odd to me !)


----------



## bakeacookie

^ fall is a good time to take a trip since its not peak season. Also students going to college.


----------



## HauteRN

Soft Joie dress $10



Rebecca Taylor Silk Leopard-Print Dress $69


----------



## mranda

HauteRN said:


> Soft Joie dress $10
> View attachment 2304651
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Silk Leopard-Print Dress $69
> View attachment 2304657



Nice! I got that same soft joie dress but in navy for $10...I love it!


----------



## katran26

^Love the rebecca taylor!!


----------



## HauteRN

mranda said:


> Nice! I got that same soft joie dress but in navy for $10...I love it!



Ooh, I'd love to have it in navy too! It's crazy soft and for ten bucks?! Congrats on yours!


----------



## HauteRN

katran26 said:


> ^Love the rebecca taylor!!



Thanks! I was stoked when I found it, especially at that price! It's so cute on!


----------



## diamondsfrost

Got this silk Shoshanna maxi dress for $50 on clearance! It was missing the sash and the cashier refused to give an additional discount for it, but the quality of the dress itself is fantastic. I just need to figure out how to hem the length without resorting to untrustworthy tailors! 

Does anyone have any tips for trimming dresses? I can do pants, but dresses are a different ballgame.


----------



## Jen123

Found some stuff the other day! Not sure if I will keep all of it because I have been bad with shopping this summer 

Marc Jacobs dress for $60




Beyond vintage dress for $40




Trina Turk dress for $60




Trina Turk dress for $60




J brand white jacket for $50




Tibi dress for $60


----------



## HauteRN

Jen123 said:


> Found some stuff the other day! Not sure if I will keep all of it because I have been bad with shopping this summer
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305880
> 
> 
> Beyond vintage dress for $40
> 
> View attachment 2305881
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305882
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305883
> 
> 
> J brand white jacket for $50
> 
> View attachment 2305884
> 
> 
> Tibi dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305885



I LOVE the Beyond Vintage dress!!! It looks amazing on you!

FYI- I bought that same J brand white denim distressed jacket this week for $29, so you should definitely have them adjust the price.


----------



## rea11yb0red

Jen123 said:


> Found some stuff the other day! Not sure if I will keep all of it because I have been bad with shopping this summer
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305880
> 
> 
> Beyond vintage dress for $40
> 
> View attachment 2305881
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305882
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305883
> 
> 
> J brand white jacket for $50
> 
> View attachment 2305884
> 
> 
> Tibi dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305885



Cute deals!  Those items look great on you!


----------



## Jen123

HauteRN said:


> I LOVE the Beyond Vintage dress!!! It looks amazing on you!
> 
> FYI- I bought that same J brand white denim distressed jacket this week for $29, so you should definitely have them adjust the price.



Thank you very much! I will definitely take the white jacket back and have them adjust ... I am hoping the other things I bought weren't marked up as well!


----------



## katran26

OK - I'm convinced I need to head to my TJ's ASAP. Great finds ladies!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Jen123 said:


> Found some stuff the other day! Not sure if I will keep all of it because I have been bad with shopping this summer
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305880
> 
> 
> Beyond vintage dress for $40
> 
> View attachment 2305881
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305882
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305883
> 
> 
> J brand white jacket for $50
> 
> View attachment 2305884
> 
> 
> Tibi dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305885



Love those first two dresses on you!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

:doggie:


----------



## rea11yb0red

HauteRN said:


> I LOVE the Beyond Vintage dress!!! It looks amazing on you!
> 
> FYI- I bought that same J brand white denim distressed jacket this week for $29, so you should definitely have them adjust the price.



Does TJ do price adjustments?  I bought a dress and then a few days later it was marked down. I asked a sales associate if they do price adjustments and she said no.


----------



## Jen123

rea11yb0red said:


> Does TJ do price adjustments?  I bought a dress and then a few days later it was marked down. I asked a sales associate if they do price adjustments and she said no.



I have brought something to the register and while they won't adjust it they let me return and immediately rebuy


----------



## Pao9

gottaluvmybags said:


> I went to my runway store and I had the most horrible experience.
> 
> I had my 2 girls, one in the basket and the 5 yr old was walking - mind you the 5 yr old goes into Chanel, Hermes and all that good stuff... She loves fashion so she always helps to find things for me.
> 
> Well we were walking through the clearance area and its tight... So mi little one grams a sweater on a hanger and I hear "pssshhh uh uh, NO!" And I look at this employee and said to him, "do not talk to my child like that, she is not a dog and is not a grown up, if she rips something I will pay for it but don't you dare be rude like that".  He apologized and said he would never do that again.  Well.. I'm looking still and my 5 yr is picking out sunglasses (the $10 ones) an I hear "you, put those down, do not touch) and I hear my baby start sobbing hysterically and he took off.
> 
> I was so angry that I swear I wanted to smack the bleep out of him.
> 
> I called the manager over and I was livid , he apologized and promised e would handle it and asked if I would consider staying and shopping because he wanted to offer me a discount.
> 
> I picked up a bunch of things and they gave me 10% off, I basically bought a lot so the savings would be a lot and it would really show the consequence of his actions.  I'm keeping some things but the more I think about it the more I want to take everything back.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, but I was still fuming!



Oh no, can't he see your baby is a fashion diva! Common! Anyone can see that from a mile away! She is adorable! So sorry about that Tam!


----------



## ILOVEshopping!

Jen123 said:


> Found some stuff the other day! Not sure if I will keep all of it because I have been bad with shopping this summer
> 
> Marc Jacobs dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305880
> 
> 
> Beyond vintage dress for $40
> 
> View attachment 2305881
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305882
> 
> 
> Trina Turk dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305883
> 
> 
> J brand white jacket for $50
> 
> View attachment 2305884
> 
> 
> Tibi dress for $60
> 
> View attachment 2305885



Obsessed with the Tibi dress!  Great find.  I'm headed to TJ's today to use a gc.  Hopefully I get lucky 

x


----------



## Diamond Dazed

This Cole Haan leather jacket in chocolate brown for $299, marked down from $695. Can't wait to wear it!


----------



## merrydish

Gorgeous jacket! Congrats on getting it at a great price.


----------



## AEGIS

i got a sequin top that was originally like 220 for $39! woot woot


----------



## katran26

I went to Boston TJ's yesterday but didn't find anything good...a few items were yellow sticker though


----------



## HauteRN

Diamond Dazed said:


> This Cole Haan leather jacket in chocolate brown for $299, marked down from $695. Can't wait to wear it!



Congrats! That's gorgeous!


----------



## HauteRN

rea11yb0red said:


> Does TJ do price adjustments?  I bought a dress and then a few days later it was marked down. I asked a sales associate if they do price adjustments and she said no.



Yes they do. Be nice when asking, but if they tell you no, ask for a manager.


----------



## katran26

HauteRN said:


> Yes they do. Be nice when asking, but if they tell you no, ask for a manager.



Agreed; I've had mixed experiences depending on who was helping me. There is one manager at my TJ's I avoid, if I see him I put the item back and won't even bother. So make sure you ask nicely and if they don't agree to an adjustment, go back on another day when someone else might be working.


----------



## Chineka

Steve Madden Tote Bag $40 - TJ Maxx

I wanted something to use as a computer bag that didn't look like one. This bag has plenty of room and can be worn as a crossbody or on the shoulders.


----------



## Mimmy

Great looking bag at a great price!


----------



## LABAG

Found a great statement piece- a bronze metal accent table with elephant husk legs -so cool-I put it next to sofa and I love it !


----------



## lovehgss1

So many Michael Kors bags at TJ Maxx in NYC today. Seriously, like 8 different styles..no Hamiltons though...


----------



## authenticplease

LABAG said:


> Found a great statement piece- a bronze metal accent table with elephant husk legs -so cool-I put it next to sofa and I love it !



Ohhhh.....I would love to see a pic!


----------



## LABAG




----------



## gottaluvmybags

mranda said:


> I completely understand why you are mad. First of all, it's TJ Maxx. The employee was acting like you were allowing your children to play with artifacts at a museum. I think some people have a "power trip" and want to feel like they are in some sort of important role, telling others what to do/not to do. I had a similar thing happen at Nordstrom Rack with my 3 year old. She LOVES trying shoes on and she was trying on a pair with me fit by her. An employee walked by and said "oh no, those aren't for her." Really uncalled for because she wasn't mishandling the shoes and she wasn't leaving anything on the floor. I remember being so mad that day and thinking "it's an outlet store! Take it easy!"



It really stinks that the little ones are treated like that.  I went back to return everything and my girls didn't want to go in, the oldest was almost in tears saying she was scared and then the little one started...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> Oh no, can't he see your baby is a fashion diva! Common! Anyone can see that from a mile away! She is adorable! So sorry about that Tam!



LOL Pao, she really loves it!  We were at Nordies today and she was pulling things for me to try on and everything fit so nicely!   I hate it when people scare little kids, I'm having my hubby show up one of these days


----------



## Jen123

Found more stuff yesterday!

Elizabeth and James top for $40



Alice and Olivia for $50



Helmut Lang for $300





C&C California for $30


----------



## katran26

^ that Helmut Lang is so gorgeous on you!


----------



## LadySapphire

Newcaslte store has some gorgoues Michael Kors leather jackets and wool trenches in, also I found a Dsquared2 tank for £8 in the clearence section.

At the Stockport one they had loads of Just Cavalli stuf and I snagged a Calvin Klein Waistcoat for £13!!! and Sienna De Luca leather jacket for £89!


----------



## Jen123

katran26 said:


> ^ that Helmut Lang is so gorgeous on you!



Thank you so much! At first I wasn't sure if I wanted to spend that much, but I know I will get my $$$ worth!!


----------



## <3 purses

Jen123 said:


> Found more stuff yesterday!
> 
> Elizabeth and James top for $40
> View attachment 2311680
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivia for $50
> View attachment 2311681
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang for $300
> View attachment 2311682
> 
> View attachment 2311683
> 
> 
> C&C California for $30
> View attachment 2311684


Love the HL &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

When did the yellow sticker sale start? I went today and there wasn't much left


----------



## katran26

Jen123 said:


> Thank you so much! At first I wasn't sure if I wanted to spend that much, but I know I will get my $$$ worth!!



I love it  a wonderful look for Fall


----------



## AEGIS

found a pair of blue sergio rossi flats for $69 before tax

dsw was selling them for $300! the link shows them in nude



http://www.dsw.com/shoe/sergio+rossi+crystal+flat+sandal?prodId=254540


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Found more stuff yesterday!
> 
> Elizabeth and James top for $40
> View attachment 2311680
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivia for $50
> View attachment 2311681
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang for $300
> View attachment 2311682
> 
> View attachment 2311683
> 
> 
> C&C California for $30
> View attachment 2311684



Love everything but that coat is EVERYTHING!


----------



## Jen123

<3 purses said:


> Love the HL &#65533;&#65533;



thank you! 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> When did the yellow sticker sale start? I went today and there wasn't much left



It started two weeks ago... I was a bit late too but luckily since I have been traveling for work I got to go to THREE different runway tj maxx's!! I must be crazy..



gottaluvmybags said:


> Love everything but that coat is EVERYTHING!



Thank you so much!!! I am def keeping it, love that it is such a nice cut and classy yet trendy


----------



## virginiaalamode

Jen123 said:


> Found more stuff yesterday!
> 
> Elizabeth and James top for $40
> View attachment 2311680
> 
> 
> Alice and Olivia for $50
> View attachment 2311681
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang for $300
> View attachment 2311682
> 
> View attachment 2311683
> 
> 
> C&C California for $30
> View attachment 2311684


I got the same E&J top at my TJ's! They actually had the matching pants but they were too big. That Helmut Lang is amazing!!! Congrats


----------



## virginiaalamode

LABAG said:


> View attachment 2311263


That table is AMAZING!!!


----------



## Jen123

virginiaalamode said:


> I got the same E&J top at my TJ's! They actually had the matching pants but they were too big. That Helmut Lang is amazing!!! Congrats



How much did you get yours for? Thank you for the compliments it makes me feel better about my purchase!


----------



## LABAG

virginiaalamode said:


> That table is AMAZING!!!


 I think its really cool-and such a statement for a small piece.
I was going to get a wooden table-but they are so generic and not very exciting-hehe

Thanks, glad you like it!


----------



## authenticplease

LABAG said:


> View attachment 2311263



That is really cool!  What a great find


----------



## LABAG

authenticplease said:


> That is really cool!  What a great find


 Thanks ! Sometimes we have to get something new for the home, instead of new for our bodies-lol


----------



## virginiaalamode

Jen123 said:


> How much did you get yours for? Thank you for the compliments it makes me feel better about my purchase!


Mine was on clearance. I think it was $39 (thought it may have been $29, it's been about a month now).


----------



## Myblackbag

Saw this Givenchy Nightingale for $600...


----------



## Myblackbag

I bought two pairs of Superga sneakers for $14.00 each and a Case Logic iPhone case for $7.99.....


----------



## JNH14

Myblackbag said:


> Saw this Givenchy Nightingale for $600...
> 
> View attachment 2313302


 

Where?  What store?


----------



## Kapster

Myblackbag said:


> I bought two pairs of Superga sneakers for $14.00 each and a Case Logic iPhone case for $7.99.....



I LOVE Superga sneakers and these colors are awesome -- great finds! I definitely need to run over to TJ's tomorrow to see if I can find a pair myself


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I found this cute little Elaine Turner evening bag today. I'd never heard of this designer before today, so I looked up her name before buying the bag. She has some really cute bags, shoes, and accessories on her Web site and some of her bags are sold at Neiman Marcus. This bag retailed for $295, I got it for $79.99. It's very well made and super cute! The strap is adjustable so it can be worn long or shorter. I bought the brown one and a gray/black one. I may end up returning one, but I bought both because I couldn't make up my mind.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Myblackbag said:


> Saw this Givenchy Nightingale for $600...
> 
> View attachment 2313302



Do you mind me asking which location was this bag at? I would love to get it such a nice color! TIA


----------



## Dressyup

HermesNewbie said:


> I found this cute little Elaine Turner evening bag today. I'd never heard of this designer before today, so I looked up her name before buying the bag. She has some really cute bags, shoes, and accessories on her Web site and some of her bags are sold at Neiman Marcus. This bag retailed for $295, I got it for $79.99. It's very well made and super cute! The strap is adjustable so it can be worn long or shorter. I bought the brown one and a gray/black one. I may end up returning one, but I bought both because I couldn't make up my mind.



It is really pretty! If it were me I would pick the black one because it might look more elegant. The brown is nice too though.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Dressyup said:


> It is really pretty! If it were me I would pick the black one because it might look more elegant. The brown is nice too though.


 
Thanks for your feedback! I agree, the black one would be the best choice.


----------



## Myblackbag

JNH14 said:


> Where?  What store?





Kfoorya2 said:


> Do you mind me asking which location was this bag at? I would love to get it such a nice color! TIA



This bag was at the TJMaxx Runway store in Virginia Beach, Virginia. It had some gray spots on it though.


----------



## joy14

B Brian Atwood Bambola green snakeskin peep toe pumps! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 $79... Naturally I picked up a pair. Sorry no mod pic just yet, my feet are still a little swollen from this first week back to school! Kindergarteners &#128527;


----------



## Maybi

Myblackbag said:


> Saw this Givenchy Nightingale for $600...
> 
> View attachment 2313302


Wow, what a great find.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Myblackbag said:


> Saw this Givenchy Nightingale for $600...
> 
> View attachment 2313302



Wow!! Congrats!! I wish I would find something like that. I love the nightingale


----------



## katran26

Popped into Boston yesterday, prices in clearance were so-so...they were more discounted a couple weeks back actually. Now it's back to first markdown.


----------



## RKDubs

Pgh_Shopaholic said:


> I'm not sure if it is because it is a new Runway store or I was just lucky with my timing- but I got some great stuff while I was visiting my parents at their TJMaxx in Cranberry (Pittsburgh).
> 
> My best find was this Givenchy Micro Nightingale for under $350-- the original retail was $1,555 with a TJMaxx price of $1,100. It was marked down twice- and came with the dust bag. There were no marks on it and is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got 2 dresses-- a Kate Spade dress for $60 (it was damaged- missing the top button, but came with an extra) and a Shoshanna black dress that will be perfect for work in the cooler months for $40. I got a top for $10 that is just a great tank for work to wear under a blazer. There seemed to be a lot of Vince and other good brands on clearance that most people didn't notice. There was some Armani that was damaged (needed just a stitch or two on the skirt I looked at) for under $100 and a Marc Jacobs collection white jacket for $99.
> 
> I never find anything great at the ones here in NYC, but I'm thrilled with what I was able to get.


I live in the Pittsburgh area and totally need to check out the Runway store in Cranberry -- I was there once but couldn't stay long (I was with the husband who got antsy!) That is such a beautiful bag! I hope I can have similar good luck


----------



## housewivesfan

I was in the Cranberry store yesterday.   I didn't see many bags , just a couple of Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spades, but I did see 5 Fendi watches.  I could only see the price on one, and it was $299.  I try to check out their stock every week or two, so I will be sure to post if I see anything exciting.


----------



## bakeacookie

Ted Baker tie $0.70
Marc by Marc Jacobs card holder $7.00
Both were final clearance. 

Didn't see any other designer things in clearance. Boo.


----------



## Litsa

SOLD skinny jeans in teal - $30 from $118



Rag & Bone skinny jeans in burnt orange - $60 from $180



Michael Kors asymmetrical wool coat - $100 from $275


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Everyone is finding good deals on fashionable coats lately, I'm jealous!  Nice finds!


----------



## rockcandymelts

joy14 said:


> B Brian Atwood Bambola green snakeskin peep toe pumps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2315269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $79... Naturally I picked up a pair. Sorry no mod pic just yet, my feet are still a little swollen from this first week back to school! Kindergarteners &#128527;



Awesome find! Congrats!


----------



## Jen123

Found these for $35!!




I think they were tagged wrong or someone switched it because it said compare at $55 (yeah right!)




Still on saks for $375!!!


----------



## Jinsun

Jen123 said:


> Found these for $35!!
> 
> View attachment 2319594
> 
> 
> I think they were tagged wrong or someone switched it because it said compare at $55 (yeah right!)
> 
> View attachment 2319595
> 
> 
> Still on saks for $375!!!
> 
> View attachment 2319596



Def tagged wrong!  Never seen Stuart W. for less than $99.99.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jinsun

Litsa said:


> SOLD skinny jeans in teal - $30 from $118
> View attachment 2318279
> 
> 
> Rag & Bone skinny jeans in burnt orange - $60 from $180
> View attachment 2318280
> 
> 
> Michael Kors asymmetrical wool coat - $100 from $275
> View attachment 2318281



Nice buys. I just purchased a pair of sold denim for $50


----------



## Jinsun

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2316885
> 
> View attachment 2316886
> 
> 
> Ted Baker tie $0.70
> Marc by Marc Jacobs card holder $7.00
> Both were final clearance.
> 
> Didn't see any other designer things in clearance. Boo.



Score!!!!!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

I LUV it when they go crazy with the tag gun! 
If I find one deal I have to keep searching for others.


----------



## astromantic

Jen123 said:


> Found these for $35!!
> 
> View attachment 2319594
> 
> 
> I think they were tagged wrong or someone switched it because it said compare at $55 (yeah right!)
> 
> View attachment 2319595
> 
> 
> Still on saks for $375!!!
> 
> View attachment 2319596



Such good luck! I would love to score that! And my size too!


----------



## authenticplease

katran26 said:


> Popped into Boston yesterday, prices in clearance were so-so...they were more discounted a couple weeks back actually. Now it's back to first markdown.



Does anyone know what the current week two digit number is?

I am seeing stuff marked down, and items that seem to have been missed, with old number in the low and mid teens.


----------



## Tuuli35

I found lovely Balenciaga bag for $249 in T.J.Maxx today and although I usually don't wear or check out white bags, it was love from the first sight. It was authenticated as Balenciaga hobo bag, pics can be seen here: https://picasaweb.google.com/111215900654075666411/SiilisteRaamaturiiul#5919914424708246322
I noticed that some metal parts have white paint residue (6th pic), I would assume it is not normal, only reasons I could figure out that someone had tried to repaint the bag before returning it to the store. The SA mentioned that it was a return as they usually dont carry these bags and it looks a bit worn. Or could it be lower quality? Any ideas? Keep or return?


----------



## Litsa

Jen123 said:


> Found these for $35!!
> 
> View attachment 2319594
> 
> 
> I think they were tagged wrong or someone switched it because it said compare at $55 (yeah right!)
> 
> View attachment 2319595
> 
> 
> Still on saks for $375!!!
> 
> View attachment 2319596



Wow, what an amazing deal!


----------



## LoveM&S

Tuuli35 said:


> I found lovely Balenciaga bag for $249 in T.J.Maxx today and although I usually don't wear or check out white bags, it was love from the first sight. It was authenticated as Balenciaga hobo bag, pics can be seen here: https://picasaweb.google.com/111215900654075666411/SiilisteRaamaturiiul#5919914424708246322
> I noticed that some metal parts have white paint residue (6th pic), I would assume it is not normal, only reasons I could figure out that someone had tried to repaint the bag before returning it to the store. The SA mentioned that it was a return as they usually dont carry these bags and it looks a bit worn. Or could it be lower quality? Any ideas? Keep or return?


 
Wow, definately return it. I think it is used and redyed. This style was discontinued around 2008 or 2009. What a nasty buyer!!


----------



## Tuuli35

LoveM&S said:


> Wow, definately return it. I think it is used and redyed. This style was discontinued around 2008 or 2009. What a nasty buyer!!


Thank you! I also posted more pics to Balenciaga thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/bought-my-first-balenciaga-but-i-have-questions-834887.html and the more I think about it the more I agree with you, it shows more wear than it should for being in the store.


----------



## housewivesfan

housewivesfan said:


> I was in the Cranberry store yesterday.   I didn't see many bags , just a couple of Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spades, but I did see 5 Fendi watches.  I could only see the price on one, and it was $299.  I try to check out their stock every week or two, so I will be sure to post if I see anything exciting.


 UPDATE - I got an email from T.J. Maxx today advising that the Runway store is being restocked on September 5th.  It didn't say restocked with what, but I thought that I would pass the news along anyway.


----------



## Jen123

Jinsun said:


> Def tagged wrong! Never seen Stuart W. for less than $99.99. Enjoy!


 


astromantic said:


> Such good luck! I would love to score that! And my size too!


 


Litsa said:


> Wow, what an amazing deal!


 
Thank you so much!! I am wearing them today


----------



## authenticplease

I went early this morning for the Runway Premiere Event(my store was dead!....parkinglot was a ghost town!... and they opened at 8am)......they have lots of new bags in.....YSL clutch in cream leather for $749, Fendi shoulder logo flaps for $549, AMcQ satchel for $1399, lots of RM, and other random bags.  I was trying to dash in and get to work on time so no photos.  

Lots of Vince but I thought prices were high still for leather jackets, lots of DVF shoes and boots, a couple of Valentino shoes but prices were $499+, a few LK Bennett heels for $149-$199 and Derek Lam slingback type booties for $299ish.

They were also doing new markdowns.....items with week 17 were just being marked down.  They are currently in week 20.  

HTH!


----------



## Jen123

Went to my runway too and they had a gorgeous black studded Valentino bag for $2000. A Chloe brown cross body for $530 and a bunch of others... Lots of nice Vince sweaters for at least $120... I walked out empty handed because I felt the prices were steep


----------



## kcarmona

So the Marshalls near me never has anything good, but I'm always lurking this thread because I love to see the deals you guys get! Anyways, I decided to stop in today just to see if I could find anything and I happened to find THESE babys on clearance for $15! So excited because they fit perfectly and I found them selling on ShopBop for $198! 












I also wanted to ask you guys about T.J. Maxx. Do you have to go to a runway location to find premier designers or can you find those types of clothes, shoes and bags and regular T.J. Maxx's? TIA!


----------



## <3 purses

kcarmona said:


> So the Marshalls near me never has anything good, but I'm always lurking this thread because I love to see the deals you guys get! Anyways, I decided to stop in today just to see if I could find anything and I happened to find THESE babys on clearance for $15! So excited because they fit perfectly and I found them selling on ShopBop for $198!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321534
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321535
> 
> 
> View attachment 2321536
> 
> 
> 
> I also wanted to ask you guys about T.J. Maxx. Do you have to go to a runway location to find premier designers or can you find those types of clothes, shoes and bags and regular T.J. Maxx's? TIA!


Premier designers can be found at runway locations only, regular stores get a bag or two every now and then, but that's because people return them there


----------



## iluvmybags

Finally! A Runway restock! Not too many bags - they had more yesterday but I didn't know about the "event". I hear OakBrook got more bags but I didn't have time to get there.  Here's what I saw at the Countryside store


----------



## iluvmybags

Lots of shoes - Valentino, Gucci, Dior, B Atwood, etc


----------



## iluvmybags

More shoes & accessories - they had Uggs & Frye in the regular shoe department


----------



## iluvmybags

They also had this silk BALENCIAGA scarf & Derek Lam shoes


----------



## babycinnamon

iluvmybags said:


> Finally! A Runway restock! Not too many bags - they had more yesterday but I didn't know about the "event". I hear OakBrook got more bags but I didn't have time to get there.  Here's what I saw at the Countryside store
> 
> View attachment 2322292
> 
> View attachment 2322293
> 
> View attachment 2322294
> 
> View attachment 2322296
> 
> View attachment 2322297



Wow! Thanks for all the spy pics..I wish there was a runway location near me! Did you pick up anything?


----------



## iluvmybags

I put a couple of things on layaway for myself, including these Coach boots (I have a similar pair from Marc Jacobs that I bought 2 yrs ago & lived in all winter!), a pair of Ugg boots (their Classic fleece boots but made of leather instead of sheepskin!), a gorgeous pair of Valentino leather boots (sorry no pic - they're just like the tall Nude ones pictured above but they're reddish brown) and this little beauty from Valentino - I almost bought the smaller version of this in Black during Nordstroms half yearly sale. I'm so glad I passed & waited for the larger one!  I love the color!)


----------



## babycinnamon

iluvmybags said:


> I put a couple of things on layaway for myself, including these Coach boots (I have a similar pair from Marc Jacobs that I bought 2 yrs ago & lived in all winter!), a pair of Ugg boots (their Classic fleece boots but made of leather instead of sheepskin!), a gorgeous pair of Valentino leather boots (sorry no pic - they're similar to the tall Nude ones pictured above but they're reddish brown w/no studs) and this little beauty from Valentino - I almost bought the smaller version if this in Black during Nordstroms half yearly sale. I'm so glad I passed & waited for the larger one!  I love the color!)
> 
> View attachment 2322380
> 
> View attachment 2322381
> 
> View attachment 2322382



You got some great goodies! Love the Valentino purse! How much did you get it for?? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Oh my, you just made my day with all these beautiful pictures.  Your valentino bag is beyond gorgeous, all your picks are beautiful.

I'm really loving the Valentino boots with the studs!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

babycinnamon said:


> You got some great goodies! Love the Valentino purse! How much did you get it for?? Thanks for sharing!


Thanks so much!
The bag was $1500.  That seems about on par with Nordstroms first markdown.  The smaller version that I was looking at was around $1200 I believe.


gottaluvmybags said:


> Oh my, you just made my day with all these beautiful pictures.  Your valentino bag is beyond gorgeous, all your picks are beautiful.
> 
> I'm really loving the Valentino boots with the studs!!!



Thank you (and you're welcome!)
They also had those tall Valentino boots with studs on the toes.  If I remember correctly, they had them in Black, Nude & the Brown (reddish brown - they're the same color as the plain boots I bought)

Those Black Gucci boots with studs on the heel were amazing (they were also $1k!) but they didn't have my size - they had a 38 and a 40.  The leather was like butter!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My Tj had a lot of RM boots and shoes,  a bunch valentinos, the boots with the studs on the toe, they also had a tan wedge boots with the rockstud strap and shearling, a few pairs of Diors. These were the best of stuff IMO:
Celine






Givenchy





Valentino clutch






CL:


----------



## Love Of My Life

Enjoy!! good finds


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Alright.... I'm going to my timaxx!


----------



## Jinsun

iluvmybags said:


> I put a couple of things on layaway for myself, including these Coach boots (I have a similar pair from Marc Jacobs that I bought 2 yrs ago & lived in all winter!), a pair of Ugg boots (their Classic fleece boots but made of leather instead of sheepskin!), a gorgeous pair of Valentino leather boots (sorry no pic - they're just like the tall Nude ones pictured above but they're reddish brown) and this little beauty from Valentino - I almost bought the smaller version of this in Black during Nordstroms half yearly sale. I'm so glad I passed & waited for the larger one!  I love the color!)
> 
> View attachment 2322380
> 
> View attachment 2322381
> 
> View attachment 2322382



Congrats. Love that Valentino purse!!


----------



## Kc812

Here's what I saw at tysons:




Chloe $999




Gucci $999




Celine, Chloe, and Stella McCartney. 




Lots of wallets. The givenchy was sooo soft but didn't want to spend $300.


----------



## nova_girl

gottaluvmybags said:


> Alright.... I'm going to my timaxx!



Lol me too!


----------



## iluvmybags

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My Tj had a lot of RM boots and shoes,  a bunch valentinos, the boots with the studs on the toe, they also had a tan wedge boots with the rockstud strap and shearling, a few pairs of Diors. These were the best of stuff IMO:
> Celine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Givenchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL:


 

 Which TJMaxx were you at??






Look at my signature!!!


----------



## aatang

virginiaalamode said:


> Got this cute Equipment dress at a TJ's in North Florida about three weeks ago. It was $59, and it was mixed in with the tops. Perfect for a swimsuit cover-up!


Gorgoues!!! I saw you featured on the TJ Maxx Facebook page!!!


----------



## authenticplease

iluvmybags said:


> I put a couple of things on layaway for myself, including these Coach boots (I have a similar pair from Marc Jacobs that I bought 2 yrs ago & lived in all winter!), a pair of Ugg boots (their Classic fleece boots but made of leather instead of sheepskin!), a gorgeous pair of Valentino leather boots (sorry no pic - they're just like the tall Nude ones pictured above but they're reddish brown) and this little beauty from Valentino - I almost bought the smaller version of this in Black during Nordstroms half yearly sale. I'm so glad I passed & waited for the larger one!  I love the color!)
> 
> View attachment 2322380
> 
> View attachment 2322381
> 
> View attachment 2322382



What a SWEET Valentino Rockstud bag!  I adore the color  and a really good price!  They never hang around long when discounted so I am surprised it made it to TJMAXX. Must have been meant just for you


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

iluvmybags said:


> Which TJMaxx were you at??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my signature!!!


 
Dallas! It was $200. I passed it up.

ET: 2000 not 200!!


----------



## skyqueen

iluvmybags said:


> I put a couple of things on layaway for myself, including these Coach boots (I have a similar pair from Marc Jacobs that I bought 2 yrs ago & lived in all winter!), a pair of Ugg boots (their Classic fleece boots but made of leather instead of sheepskin!), a gorgeous pair of Valentino leather boots (sorry no pic - they're just like the tall Nude ones pictured above but they're reddish brown) and this little beauty from Valentino - I almost bought the smaller version of this in Black during Nordstroms half yearly sale. I'm so glad I passed & waited for the larger one!  I love the color!)
> 
> View attachment 2322380
> 
> View attachment 2322381
> 
> View attachment 2322382



LOVE the Valentino!!!


----------



## Pao9

Great stuff! The valentino is my favorite! My Tj didn't have any amazing stuff! Some jimmy choo, Fendi and one Stella bag but overpriced! Actually everything is overpriced in my opinion! I'm glad I didn't see that Valentino because I would be so sad not to be able to take it home!


----------



## pinkfeet

Great update on countryside. I want that black Fendi so bad. !!  It's been on my wish list for ages.  

Ill have to check Oakbrook see what they have.


----------



## iluvmybags

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Dallas! It was $200. I passed it up.


 
 WHOA!!! $200 or $2000??


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

iluvmybags said:


> WHOA!!! $200 or $2000??


  $2000!!! Sorry! I would have not passed it up at $200!!!


----------



## housewivesfan

Pittsburgh had multiple Gucci, Jimmy Choo, Saint Laurent bags and a few other odds and ends (one Stella, one Chloe), Valentino shoes and a lot of Vince clothing.  I thought that the prices were too high but I am sure that things will fly off the shelves anyway.


----------



## roses5682

The TJ RW store in Natick had lots of valentino shoes, Rebecca Minkoff, Chloe, gucci and other high end designers. They even had a beautiful turquoise blue  medium PS1 but it was priced at 1200 with the "compared" price being 2000 which isn't accurate. Its a shame I really liked the bag but they wouldn't budge on price.


----------



## nova_girl

Here are some spy pics from the Tysons Corner, VA store. There were lots of wallets and pochettes (mostly Fendi) right at the entrance but I wasn't able to get any pictures of those, it was too crowded.


----------



## nova_girl

Hmm only one picture seems to have been uploaded, I will post the rest below.


----------



## nova_girl

Picture 3


----------



## nova_girl

Picture 4. I tried these on but they were at least a size too small. I hope they find a good home, they were gorgeous.


----------



## rockcandymelts

nova_girl said:


> Picture 3



Oh, those are so beautiful! Jealous of whoever ends up taking them home-- wish there was a Runway store near me!



I went to my normal TJMax today and was a little underwhelmed. The clearance section was almost completely empty. They had some great regularly priced stuff, but some stuff seemed a bit overpriced. Most notably, there were Kate Spade pieces, including a trench coat for $300, and lots of designer boots (Michael Kors, Ugg, Ralph Lauren, etc). Guess I'll just have to hold out for the next round of clearance


----------



## rocknroll666

For anyone looking for the Valentinos in the pic about they also have a few pairs at the Kingstown VA store along with Gucci, Fendi, and various other high end shows, I got a pair of B, by Brian Atwood shoes i had been wanting. They had the Rockstud sandals, too most of the stuff was 399


----------



## iluvmybags

nova_girl said:


> Picture 4. I tried these on but they were at least a size too small. I hope they find a good home, they were gorgeous.



Wow!  Those BV flats are gorgeous -- and my size!  Wish those made their way to the Chicago stores!  The hunt is on!


----------



## rea11yb0red

Went to my TJ yesterday.  Saw two Fendi 2Jours Shoppers in Black and a red color for $1500 each and Gucci, Jimmy Choo, and Givenchy bags.  Nothing good in shoes.  Just lots of L.K. Bennett.  As for the clothes, they just had a lot more than usual.   

I did find Joie Belvidere Leather Leggings for $75.  I think it was marked wrong because I know they've been selling at Marshalls for $300.  Probably mistaken for the Joie coated jeans that were also there.


----------



## iluvmybags

I went back to Countryside today & didn't see much new except these Rag & Bone boots I didn't see Friday.  These are the Durham boots & are $200.  Box & sleepers included!  They're similar to the ones Nordstroms had during the anniversary sale. 

I also found (& bought!) these B Brian Atwood shoes for $79!  What do ya think? Seemed like a good price & they're pretty comfy.  They're black patent but w/iridescent colors of blue & purple.


----------



## iluvmybags

Here are some more Valentino shoes I didn't take pics of Friday & another pair of B Atwood ($79!) plus a couple of Gucci

Onto OakBrook!  Will report back soon!

( p.s. the boots I put on layaway are just like the reddish brown ones here but w/o the studs)


----------



## scgirl212

The tjmaxx runway store at the district in Tustin was already pretty much picked over for handbags. There was a red YSL Cassandre clutch for 650$. That was the best thing there!


----------



## scgirl212

There we go, couldn't get a picture to attach.


----------



## iluvmybags

Wow! OakBrook was so disappointing!  The only shoes they had were these black Rag & Bone boots which aren't even considered Runway.  The bags were pathetic except for this gorgeous  Black YSL which I almost bought but the bottom was pretty scratched up, I know it's the bottom but it would bother me.  They also had a couple Valentino Rock Stud & a baby Pandora bags.  I did put a 2Jours on layaway - the color is gorgeous & I couldn't resist!  Other than that, blah!


----------



## iluvmybags

More from OakBrook

These B Atwood shoes are just like the black ones I bought -$79
And a BV bag (& my Fendi &#10084


----------



## audmed

rocknroll666 said:


> For anyone looking for the Valentinos in the pic about they also have a few pairs at the Kingstown VA store along with Gucci, Fendi, and various other high end shows, I got a pair of B, by Brian Atwood shoes i had been wanting. They had the Rockstud sandals, too most of the stuff was 399


Hi are you referring to the valentino pointy toe kitten heel sandals? Thanks.


----------



## Jewelz32412

200.00 that's it? Hold on ,I have to pick up my jaw off the floor.


----------



## Jewelz32412

These retail shops aren't allowed by law ,(and are regulated often) to sell anything counterfeit.
So I'm thinking there's no way those jeans were fake.


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> I went back to Countryside today & didn't see much new except these Rag & Bone boots I didn't see Friday.  These are the Durham boots & are $200.  Box & sleepers included!  They're similar to the ones Nordstroms had during the anniversary sale.
> 
> I also found (& bought!) these B Brian Atwood shoes for $79!  What do ya think? Seemed like a good price & they're pretty comfy.  They're black patent but w/iridescent colors of blue & purple.
> 
> View attachment 2325317
> 
> View attachment 2325318
> 
> View attachment 2325319



JJ they look "MAHVELOUS!"


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> Finally! A Runway restock! Not too many bags - they had more yesterday but I didn't know about the "event". I hear OakBrook got more bags but I didn't have time to get there.  Here's what I saw at the Countryside store
> 
> View attachment 2322292
> 
> View attachment 2322293
> 
> View attachment 2322294
> 
> View attachment 2322296
> 
> View attachment 2322297



Oh my I missed this post..I want those Gucci! Lol. Why can't my stores get these? Ugh.


----------



## mranda

iluvmybags said:


> Wow! OakBrook was so disappointing!  The only shoes they had were these black Rag & Bone boots which aren't even considered Runway. ]



Thanks for the update! How much were the Newburys? They have the same ones at Oakbrook Rack for $249. Wondering if they're cheaper?


----------



## iluvmybags

mranda said:


> Thanks for the update! How much were the Newburys? They have the same ones at Oakbrook Rack for $249. Wondering if they're cheaper?



I think they were $200, but I'm not sure.  The ones in Countryside were $200 and I liked those more than the ones in OakBrook.


----------



## iluvmybags

authenticplease said:


> What a SWEET Valentino Rockstud bag!  I adore the color  and a really good price!  They never hang around long when discounted so I am surprised it made it to TJMAXX. Must have been meant just for you



Thanks so much!  I was like 20 feet away from the department when it caught my eye, and I couldn't get there fast enough!  I came *this* close to buying the smaller black one at Nordstroms last May.  I wanted it so badly but knew it was way too small.  I had hoped I'd come across a larger one [on sale] but knew my chances were slim to none.  I've also been wanting a bag in this color (Bordeaux) too, so I killed two birds with one stone.  I'm so excited.  The bag itself looked flawless too!  I can't believe it found its way to TJMaxx.  I would have thought this color/size would have sold out a long time ago!  Thank goodness for TJ's layaway!


----------



## Pao9

scgirl212 said:


> The tjmaxx runway store at the district in Tustin was already pretty much picked over for handbags. There was a red YSL Cassandre clutch for 650$. That was the best thing there!



I saw a chyc clutch in red for $750 thought it was too pricey though!


----------



## pinkfeet

iluvmybags said:


> Wow! OakBrook was so disappointing!  The only shoes they had were these black Rag & Bone boots which aren't even considered Runway.  The bags were pathetic except for this gorgeous  Black YSL which I almost bought but the bottom was pretty scratched up, I know it's the bottom but it would bother me.  They also had a couple Valentino Rock Stud & a baby Pandora bags.  I did put a 2Jours on layaway - the color is gorgeous & I couldn't resist!  Other than that, blah!
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Ah I love that Fendi!! Carry it well, it is gorgeous!


----------



## jaslee

If anyone lives in Washington DC, there was a grand opening at TJ Maxx (Georgetown area - M Street) yesterday. It's a runway store, I believe. I went today, and they had a huge selection of purses and wallets. There were literally 3-4 tables filled with them; brand names were mostly Saint Laurent, Chloe, Fendi, Gucci, Bottega Veneta, and Balenciaga. The Saint Laurent and Chloe wallets were around $399. A black Balenciaga velo (RH) was $999, and a brown (?) Balenciaga City (mGH) was $1299. I'm not too sure about the others though.


----------



## Kfoorya2

jaslee said:


> If anyone lives in Washington DC, there was a grand opening at TJ Maxx (Georgetown area - M Street) yesterday. It's a runway store, I believe. I went today, and they had a huge selection of purses and wallets. There were literally 3-4 tables filled with them; brand names were mostly Saint Laurent, Chloe, Fendi, Gucci, Bottega Veneta, and Balenciaga. The Saint Laurent and Chloe wallets were around $399. A black Balenciaga velo (RH) was $999, and a brown (?) Balenciaga City (mGH) was $1299. I'm not too sure about the others though.



I was there too! I am impressed by their bag and clothes collection too 

They did not have shoes though


----------



## pinkfeet

I have never seen a Bal at either Marshals/Maxx or NR. I would pee my pants and grab it asap if I ever did.


----------



## jaslee

Kfoorya2 said:


> I was there too! I am impressed by their bag and clothes collection too
> 
> They did not have shoes though



Haha, I love how the purse display greets us once we descend on the escalator 



pinkfeet said:


> I have never seen a Bal at either Marshals/Maxx  or NR. I would pee my pants and grab it asap if I ever did.



Me neither! I was shocked when I saw them.


----------



## HauteRN

Found this Equipment blouse for $25 at TJ's. Photo borrowed from the Equipment site &#128513;


----------



## <3 purses

HauteRN said:


> Found this Equipment blouse for $25 at TJ's. Photo borrowed from the Equipment site &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2326607


Wow, congrats, what a deal. I'm heading over to my tj Maxx tomorrow


----------



## AEGIS

HauteRN said:


> Found this Equipment blouse for $25 at TJ's. Photo borrowed from the Equipment site &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2326607





nice!


----------



## AEGIS

iluvmybags said:


> Thanks so much!  I was like 20 feet away from the department when it caught my eye, and I couldn't get there fast enough!  I came *this* close to buying the smaller black one at Nordstroms last May.  I wanted it so badly but knew it was way too small.  I had hoped I'd come across a larger one [on sale] but knew my chances were slim to none.  I've also been wanting a bag in this color (Bordeaux) too, so I killed two birds with one stone.  I'm so excited.  The bag itself looked flawless too!  I can't believe it found its way to TJMaxx.  I would have thought this color/size would have sold out a long time ago!  Thank goodness for TJ's layaway!




you got the Valentino? how much was it?


----------



## katran26

HauteRN said:


> Found this Equipment blouse for $25 at TJ's. Photo borrowed from the Equipment site &#128513;
> 
> View attachment 2326607



super pretty! and a great deal...congrats!


----------



## aga5

I saw Brian Atwood peep toe pumps at my local tjmaxx for $79 (not runway)


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

aga5 said:


> I saw Brian Atwood peep toe pumps at my local tjmaxx for $79 (not runway)


 
Def a mismark.


----------



## authenticplease

^^^they were probably B by Brian Atwood.....I LuvMyBags bought a pair or 2 for$79 and I saw the loafer flats army TJMAXX. Although still a great price


----------



## aga5




----------



## aga5

I just looked them up they are B, they had them with the box, Last Call still has them for $151


----------



## authenticplease

It is official!

RS kitten heels spotted at TJM in ATL for $399!!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Only two pair. Size 36 and 38.


----------



## Kfoorya2

authenticplease said:


> It is official!
> 
> RS kitten heels spotted at TJM in ATL for $399!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328276
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328277
> 
> 
> Only two pair. Size 36 and 38.



Omg I wish I could get these in 38! Too bad I don't live in ATL 

Shouldn't they just already start doing charge sends!!!


----------



## audmed

authenticplease said:


> It is official!
> 
> RS kitten heels spotted at TJM in ATL for $399!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328276
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328277
> 
> 
> Only two pair. Size 36 and 38.


Oh my why can't they be a size 40!!!


----------



## Shopmore

authenticplease said:


> It is official!
> 
> RS kitten heels spotted at TJM in ATL for $399!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328276
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328277
> 
> 
> Only two pair. Size 36 and 38.



Oh man.  I am a 36, but don't live in ATL...wahhh


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Goodies at Beverly Connection

Balenciaga




Gucci



Saint Laurent



Chloe


----------



## gottaluvmybags

The Chloe was broken and only marked down $50... Really?



Valentino





Jimmy Choo



Some Valentino crossbody, small fendis, TONS of Fendi

$300 Rag and Bone


----------



## gottaluvmybags




----------



## bella601

authenticplease said:


> It is official!
> 
> RS kitten heels spotted at TJM in ATL for $399!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328276
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328277
> 
> 
> Only two pair. Size 36 and 38.



Cute


----------



## llyymyc

I wish I could get my hands on the rs kitten heels !!!


----------



## authenticplease

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 2328637
> 
> View attachment 2328638
> 
> View attachment 2328639
> 
> View attachment 2328640
> 
> View attachment 2328641
> 
> View attachment 2328642



Thanks for all the spy pics:ninja:

I love all of the new bags that have come in to the store!  finally there is excitement and selection again!!


----------



## babycinnamon

authenticplease said:


> It is official!
> 
> RS kitten heels spotted at TJM in ATL for $399!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328276
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328277
> 
> 
> Only two pair. Size 36 and 38.



Omggg so jealous of whoever snags these!! I wish I was in ATL..or had a friend there who'd buy & ship!!


----------



## gail13

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 2328637
> 
> View attachment 2328638
> 
> View attachment 2328639
> 
> View attachment 2328640
> 
> View attachment 2328641
> 
> View attachment 2328642



Did you happen to see what sizes those boots are-they look like Valentino...battling the traffic to get to that store is brutal.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gail13 said:


> Did you happen to see what sizes those boots are-they look like Valentino...battling the traffic to get to that store is brutal.



Hi Gail,

They had a few boxes of both tall valentino boots, I remember seeing 8 and 9, but will go back and get more info.  My daughter is afraid to goblin there after that guy yelled at her, but I will go by myself and get more intel


----------



## gail13

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi Gail,
> 
> They had a few boxes of both tall valentino boots, I remember seeing 8 and 9, but will go back and get more info.  My daughter is afraid to goblin there after that guy yelled at her, but I will go by myself and get more intel



That is really nice of you! TJ doesn't have a scanner lookup system-they would sure do better if they did!  I have also noticed some of the same items showing up on Yoox.


----------



## rocknroll666

I would just die if i ran into those rockstuds in my size, like literally have a heartattack...


----------



## gucci fan

jaslee said:


> If anyone lives in Washington DC, there was a grand opening at TJ Maxx (Georgetown area - M Street) yesterday. It's a runway store, I believe. I went today, and they had a huge selection of purses and wallets. There were literally 3-4 tables filled with them; brand names were mostly Saint Laurent, Chloe, Fendi, Gucci, Bottega Veneta, and Balenciaga. The Saint Laurent and Chloe wallets were around $399. A black Balenciaga velo (RH) was $999, and a brown (?) Balenciaga City (mGH) was $1299. I'm not too sure about the others though.



I went there Sunday and found a Celine trapeze handbag!  Wasn't planing on buying a bag but couldn't pass it up!


----------



## rea11yb0red

gucci fan said:


> I went there Sunday and found a Celine trapeze handbag!  Wasn't planing on buying a bag but couldn't pass it up!



Pics please?!  (:


----------



## jaslee

gucci fan said:


> I went there Sunday and found a Celine trapeze handbag!  Wasn't planing on buying a bag but couldn't pass it up!



Omg! You are so lucky! I didn't see any Celines there when I went. I'll just keep frequenting the store, haha


----------



## letsbesmitten

authenticplease said:


> It is official!
> 
> RS kitten heels spotted at TJM in ATL for $399!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328276
> 
> 
> View attachment 2328277
> 
> 
> Only two pair. Size 36 and 38.


Ahhh I'm DYING over those size 36 Rockstuds!  I wish we had a good TJM in Utah.


----------



## <3 purses

gucci fan said:


> I went there Sunday and found a Celine trapeze handbag!  Wasn't planing on buying a bag but couldn't pass it up!


Omg how lucky, congrats. Mod pics please


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Marshalls summerlin finally stocked. Equipment, tons of Vince, one rounder full of jeans, hudson joe's paige.  Tons if men's Rugby.


----------



## handbags4bleu

Hello! I'm thinking of stopping by a TJ Maxx in the LA area. I know that there are several in that area, but because I don't want it to be a waste of my drive/time, can some of you suggest which is the best for a bag steal? 

**Really hoping for a Givenchy Antigona**

Thank you


----------



## iluvmybags

handbags4bleu said:


> Hello! I'm thinking of stopping by a TJ Maxx in the LA area. I know that there are several in that area, but because I don't want it to be a waste of my drive/time, can some of you suggest which is the best for a bag steal?
> 
> **Really hoping for a Givenchy Antigona**
> 
> Thank you



Check the website to see which stores are Runway stores.  Altho random designer bags have shown up at non-Runway stores and Marshall's, you're more likely to find Givenchy at a Runway store.  If you don't find one right away, keep checking back - I've seen several Givenchy bags at our store


----------



## scgirl212

This Saint Laurent was spotted at the tjmaxx next to south coast plaza. It's not a runway store....I was surprised to see it! It was 1699$!


----------



## LuxAddicted

all these designer goodies look amazing, wish there was a runway near where I live!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

handbags4bleu said:


> Hello! I'm thinking of stopping by a TJ Maxx in the LA area. I know that there are several in that area, but because I don't want it to be a waste of my drive/time, can some of you suggest which is the best for a bag steal?
> 
> 
> Feel free to PM me with questions
> **Really hoping for a Givenchy Antigona**
> 
> Thank you




Hi there!  I have a bit of a theory when it comes to finding good deals at TJ.

I posted intel for the one in Beverly Hills, across from the Beverly Center.  They have tons of goodies, however they never yellow sticker because they really know the brands.  They once have a PS1 in orange with pen marks in the front at $1500.  If you go here you can also visit Marshall's and Nordstrom Rack in the same ball.

There is another one in Culver city, maybe 15-20 mins away, maybe 8 miles away.  They don't get a lot of designer goodies, but wen they do they don't sell and get marked down  

Last one is in Santa Monica and it doesn't have AS much as LA, but it's worth a shot.  It's near 3rd street promenade so it would be fun spending time there.  They also have 2 great consignment shops within a block or two.  Get off on 4th an park next to Wasteland, walk around and indulge in the goodies!


----------



## MissMarion

To anyone in the Mpls St. Paul area, the TJMAXX in Plymouth has quite a few Rebecca Minkoff bags, a few on clearance. They were unpacking a cart of them Tuesday night when I was there. It was like Santa's sleigh of awesomeness!


----------



## yellowdaisy14

Has anyone been to the tjmaxx in edgewater nj or paramus...if so anything good ????


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I was in Paramus earlier this week - nothing exciting. I saw a few designer bags but I didn't think the prices were that great. They did have a bunch of B by Brian Atwood shoes for around $80. 



yellowdaisy14 said:


> Has anyone been to the tjmaxx in edgewater nj or paramus...if so anything good ????


----------



## rockcandymelts

Stopped by my Marshalls today... The clearance,  especially in the shoes,  was pretty picked over,  but they did have a pair of uggs the weren't marked down at $80 and a pair of Frye loafers for $60. The handbag selection was just sad as usual,  and the clothing clearance was hit and miss. Lots of Ralph Lauren and some Vince,  but not much else. Guess I'm just a tjmax girl


----------



## chloe_chanel

Any good TJMaxx/Marshalls stores in Michigan, preferably metro Detroit or Ann Arbor areas.


----------



## katran26

RS at TJ's...who knew! Amazing find for sure!!


----------



## pinkfeet

I haven't found any deals really at Tjmaxx unless you count DDF cleanser for 9 bucks each, and the 10% toner. All have good expire dates and were sealed. Love this stuff. 

And found a random Burberry Beat for 20. I saw a Foley and Corinna mid city in red and one in a nice medium tan but I felt the price 199 was kinda high. Older models, and I can get them cheaper on Foley at times or Amazon with no tax and free ship as well. I will watch to see if they last and get marked down. I love Foley stuff, it lasts forever and I am not easy with my bags.


----------



## OlderSis

TJX OakBrook must have been restocked yesterday. Runway section loaded with clothes, such as Lauren Black Label sweater for $449; Ferragamo scarf $230; Cole Haan boots.  Plenty of Polo goods in mens too.


----------



## scgirl212

Tjmaxx in Tustin restock shoes, Loubies, Dior. Ferragamo, Gucci and Valentino (only stud boots, no rockstuds though) prices between 300-800$


----------



## ilovejae

scgirl212 said:


> Tjmaxx in Tustin restock shoes, Loubies, Dior. Ferragamo, Gucci and Valentino (only stud boots, no rockstuds though) prices between 300-800$



great!&#12288;will go after work


----------



## happenstance

So I live in Canada and we have 'Winners' as opposed to TJ Maxx, and to be honest usually, it sucks in comparison but today I managed to find some pretty great deals!

I picked up a Free Country coat, I don't know the brand, but I needed a rain coat (I usually stick to big wool pea-type coats and they aren't always good for our Vancouver weather).  No picture, but it's grey and teal and super cute.   Also a baby set for a pregnant coworker that contains a hooded towel and some cute wash cloths.  No picture either. 

I also picked up a Bestey Johnson wallet.  I know her stuff is way too over the top at times but sometimes I find a piece that I LOVE.  She had a quilted heart bag out a few months back and I loved it but I seemed to have missed the boat on it  but today I found the matching wallet and scooped it up for $25.00 ...yay for cheap thrills! 







These cute little boots from Grizzleez.  I've never heard of the brand but they are SUPER comfy.  I'm not sure how to style them though, thoughts?  I'm not 100 percent sure I'll be keeping these.






And a new bottle of Ciate, which I'm told from my nail polish freak of a friend, that it is a fairly expensive brand, for $5.00!  It's called Cream Soda. 






My favourite of the day, a Kate Spade Darla in Ostrich Egg for $50.00!  That NEVER happens here, so I'm quite excited about that. 
















That's it!  Rarely are there ever finds that are decent there (I've seen a Kate Spade Bag once, and today for the first time I saw Fossil for instance, but usually it's Nine West or Jessica Simpson-esque stuff).   I'm happy with everything, but I wish that we had a TJ Maxx here!


----------



## pinkfeet

Oakbrook got in a medium blue Chloe Marcie. 1200 I think. I just walked by in a hurry I didbt have time to stop.  It looked like a crossbody one not like mine with the zipper top. 

 I'm not too familiar with Chloe But it was a nice blue if anyone is looking.


----------



## Jen123

happenstance said:


> So I live in Canada and we have 'Winners' as opposed to TJ Maxx, and to be honest usually, it sucks in comparison but today I managed to find some pretty great deals!
> 
> I picked up a Free Country coat, I don't know the brand, but I needed a rain coat (I usually stick to big wool pea-type coats and they aren't always good for our Vancouver weather).  No picture, but it's grey and teal and super cute.   Also a baby set for a pregnant coworker that contains a hooded towel and some cute wash cloths.  No picture either.
> 
> I also picked up a Bestey Johnson wallet.  I know her stuff is way too over the top at times but sometimes I find a piece that I LOVE.  She had a quilted heart bag out a few months back and I loved it but I seemed to have missed the boat on it  but today I found the matching wallet and scooped it up for $25.00 ...yay for cheap thrills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cute little boots from Grizzleez.  I've never heard of the brand but they are SUPER comfy.  I'm not sure how to style them though, thoughts?  I'm not 100 percent sure I'll be keeping these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a new bottle of Ciate, which I'm told from my nail polish freak of a friend, that it is a fairly expensive brand, for $5.00!  It's called Cream Soda.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite of the day, a Kate Spade Darla in Ostrich Egg for $50.00!  That NEVER happens here, so I'm quite excited about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's it!  Rarely are there ever finds that are decent there (I've seen a Kate Spade Bag once, and today for the first time I saw Fossil for instance, but usually it's Nine West or Jessica Simpson-esque stuff).   I'm happy with everything, but I wish that we had a TJ Maxx here!



The Kate spade is super cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## beata-kelly

letsbesmitten said:


> Ahhh I'm DYING over those size 36 Rockstuds!  I wish we had a good TJM in Utah.


I'm from Utah too and there is nothing to look at, just crap


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx OakBrook IL


----------



## iluvmybags

Shoes @ OakBrook


----------



## Pao9

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx OakBrook IL
> 
> View attachment 2334123
> 
> View attachment 2334124
> 
> View attachment 2334125
> 
> View attachment 2334126



What black bag is that behind the Valentino? Looks like a Celine luggage or a Jimmy Choo!?!?!?


----------



## sneezz

iluvmybags said:


> Shoes @ OakBrook
> View attachment 2334127
> 
> View attachment 2334128
> 
> View attachment 2334129



Ooh JJ how much were the white Valentino sandals?


----------



## boston

found some g. zanotti studded bow flats from marshalls $49.00 yellow tag size 6.5 will be returning them since I bought three others this is in boston


----------



## Litsa

Bought these J Brand Zoey jeans in Lava for $50.  Regular price is $225.  Excited to wear for Fall/Winter!

stylebop.com/grafic/360/640x806/144/144775/144775_01.jpg


----------



## iluvmybags

Pao9 said:


> What black bag is that behind the Valentino? Looks like a Celine luggage or a Jimmy Choo!?!?!?


Its the same Saint Laurent that was there last week.  There's a pic of it a few pages back (#4353). (the one I almost bought but skipped because the bottoms badly scratched up)


sneezz said:


> Ooh JJ how much were the white Valentino sandals?


They were $399!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx OakBrook IL
> 
> View attachment 2334123
> 
> View attachment 2334124
> 
> View attachment 2334125
> 
> View attachment 2334126


 
How much was the Celine Cabas?


----------



## iluvmybags

ameelvsbags said:


> how much was the celine cabas?


 
$899!


----------



## skyqueen

iluvmybags said:


> $899!



Damn...you always find the best bags/shoes!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Heads up to everyone, I just found out you can shop tjmaxx online on their website!   

I guess they just started doing that?

There is a runway section too, I did not check it out yet, but I thought I would share with you all so excited! Hope to find something on there and you too


----------



## HRHtcs

rag and bone for intermix at marshalls! Wonder how this wound up there..it's still $200 though and not my size


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Wow love them!


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

Kfoorya2 said:


> Heads up to everyone, I just found out you can shop tjmaxx online on their website!
> 
> I guess they just started doing that?
> 
> There is a runway section too, I did not check it out yet, but I thought I would share with you all so excited! Hope to find something on there and you too



Hmmm, thanks for sharing!


----------



## katran26

A friend pointed this out to me today - looks like it's new...

www.tjmaxx.com

so far the bargains are just OK - I think the store has better discounts/selection


----------



## redweddy

katran26 said:


> A friend pointed this out to me today - looks like it's new...
> 
> www.tjmaxx.com
> 
> so far the bargains are just OK - I think the store has better discounts/selection



The Runway section has some nice shoes but no handbags in the premier designer lines


----------



## HRHtcs

Rag and bone for intermix..wonder how this wound up at marshalls.,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I won't be purchasing though, not my size and still $200!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Hi all!  U know I owed you some intel but I couldn't get my daughter to go into the good TJ Maxx, the one in Culver City was terrible.

Everything I posted last week is pretty much gone.  Lots of Vince leather, but I didn't like the jackets.  I tried on the leather pull on leggings  and they looked terrible, and at $500 I better look 10 lbs lighter LOL.

Here is a pic of the only only Valentino boots left




Fendi 




Gucci boots



Ferragamo - so cute


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Didn't get the price on this Givenchy... I'm too short








Now this I don't get.... The sleeve was complete detached from the dress, holding on by pins and you only reduce it by 10%!!


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> Hi all!  U know I owed you some intel but I couldn't get my daughter to go into the good TJ Maxx, the one in Culver City was terrible.
> 
> Everything I posted last week is pretty much gone.  Lots of Vince leather, but I didn't like the jackets.  I tried on the leather pull on leggings  and they looked terrible, and at $500 I better look 10 lbs lighter LOL.
> 
> Here is a pic of the only only Valentino boots left
> View attachment 2337856
> View attachment 2337857
> 
> 
> Fendi
> View attachment 2337858
> View attachment 2337859
> 
> 
> Gucci boots
> View attachment 2337860
> 
> 
> Ferragamo - so cute
> View attachment 2337861



Amazing spy photos!!! Those Valentino boots are so pretty! I love your nails did you get those done or do that yourself?


----------



## katran26

^Pity about that Pucci - in that kind of a condition, you'd think they'd reduce it by a lot more...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

katran26 said:


> ^Pity about that Pucci - in that kind of a condition, you'd think they'd reduce it by a lot more...



I'm waiting for it to be marked down, but here are so many tourists that take all that stuff.  I can't believe all the things that sold in a week


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Amazing spy photos!!! Those Valentino boots are so pretty! I love your nails did you get those done or do that yourself?



Aaww thank you Jen.  I did it myself!  It's Chanel Malice and graphite


----------



## sneezz

Does TJMaxx and Marshall's often have the same merchandise at the same time? I bought a pair of Coach flats (Dwyer) and wonder if TJMaxx has them too (think I need a 1/2 size smaller) as I've read the pricing can be different.


----------



## bakeacookie

If they have a good amount of stock in one, I usually find some at the other store, whether TJ maxx or Marshall's. 

Pricing can be different, an item can be marked up, clearanced differently, etc. 

Hope you find your shoes!


----------



## gail13

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 2337862
> 
> 
> Didn't get the price on this Givenchy... I'm too short
> 
> View attachment 2337863
> 
> View attachment 2337864
> 
> View attachment 2337867
> 
> 
> Now this I don't get.... The sleeve was complete detached from the dress, holding on by pins and you only reduce it by 10%!!
> View attachment 2337865
> View attachment 2337866



Thanks for the info, looks like someone with a size 7 1/2 may be in luck.  I think TJ Maxx gets an odd assortment of designer shoes, and they are usually in small sizes.  I'm on the other side of LA and will check out a few Runway stores tomorrow-I was at the Tarzana store today-nothing designer that was worth noting.


----------



## Rarity

boston said:


> found some g. zanotti studded bow flats from marshalls $49.00 yellow tag size 6.5 will be returning them since I bought three others this is in boston


If you don't mind my asking, where in Boston?


----------



## boston

Rarity said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where in Boston?




hiii not at all FRAMINGHAM MA 
do you want a pic?? 

I can't find them online !!! 
They are leather with a bow stud I bought 2 pairs
will return one! 
yellow tag $49.00


----------



## boston

also found some VINCINI is that Zanotti too? its says so on the bottom vincnci by g zanotti and inside it says g zanotti ...so confusing.  box they are boots over the kneee brown suede gorgeous can't find them online.  yellow tag for $99.00 size 38.5 s.


----------



## sneezz

bakeacookie said:


> If they have a good amount of stock in one, I usually find some at the other store, whether TJ maxx or Marshall's.
> 
> Pricing can be different, an item can be marked up, clearanced differently, etc.
> 
> Hope you find your shoes!



Thanks..so far another Marshall's didn't have it. Will check TJMaxx soon!


----------



## Rarity

boston said:


> hiii not at all FRAMINGHAM MA
> do you want a pic??
> 
> I can't find them online !!!
> They are leather with a bow stud I bought 2 pairs
> will return one!
> yellow tag $49.00



Thanks! No, I don't need a picture. I was wondering if you meant Boston, or one of the locations close by. Just curious. 

Thanks, again.


----------



## mpepe32

In case anyone in the Halton region in Ontario is interested, they had a few Rebecca minkoff bags at the winners store at Appleby in burlington.  I was very surprised to say the least.  I picked up a burgundy cupid for myself but there was a gray MAM left hanging on one of the displays behind the round tables.  I think the mam was the same price as my cupid, $279.  Sorry I couldn't take a picture, I was rushing because I had other errands to run.


----------



## jiffer

I bought this Tahari leather jacket at Marshalls today. The leather feels like butter. I paid $119. I love the way the jacket fits.

http://www.bluefly.com/Elie-Tahari-...symmetrical-zip-jacket/p/319626701/detail.fly


----------



## graebelle

sneezz said:


> Does TJMaxx and Marshall's often have the same merchandise at the same time? I bought a pair of Coach flats (Dwyer) and wonder if TJMaxx has them too (think I need a 1/2 size smaller) as I've read the pricing can be different.


I know in my state that tj maxx and marshalls will frequently carry the same items or at the very least if i see it at one store the following week it will be at the other.


----------



## rea11yb0red

jiffer said:


> I bought this Tahari leather jacket at Marshalls today. The leather feels like butter. I paid $119. I love the way the jacket fits.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Elie-Tahari-...symmetrical-zip-jacket/p/319626701/detail.fly



Great deal!  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Tarhls

jiffer said:


> I bought this Tahari leather jacket at Marshalls today. The leather feels like butter. I paid $119. I love the way the jacket fits.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Elie-Tahari-...symmetrical-zip-jacket/p/319626701/detail.fly



I am a huge fan of Tahari and love love love the jacket.


----------



## gail13

rea11yb0red said:


> Great deal!  It's gorgeous.




Great find, that's a classic style.  Might have to look for that.


----------



## LovesYSL

jiffer said:


> I bought this Tahari leather jacket at Marshalls today. The leather feels like butter. I paid $119. I love the way the jacket fits.
> 
> http://www.bluefly.com/Elie-Tahari-...symmetrical-zip-jacket/p/319626701/detail.fly



Looove this! Definitely going to my local marshall's to stalk!


----------



## graebelle

NOt sure if everyone is aware but TJ Maxx now offers online shopping..
tjmaxx.com

enjoy!


----------



## deltalady

Scored a James Perse double woven button down top for $39.99 from TJ Maxx in Dallas.


----------



## LianaY

graebelle said:


> NOt sure if everyone is aware but TJ Maxx now offers online shopping..
> tjmaxx.com
> 
> enjoy!



That's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!


----------



## authenticplease

virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!



  what an unbelievable score!  You wear them VERY well!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!


 
What!?! That is a great deal!


----------



## Jen123

virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!



Holy moly!? That is amazing!!!


----------



## skyqueen

virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!


That's exactly what happened...should have been $299.99.
One of the best bargains I've seen...congrats!
Plus they look great on you!


----------



## Pao9

virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!



Incredible! Definitely priced wrong! It's $499 at TJ! What a deal


----------



## gottaluvmybags

virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!



Insane deal indeed . Looks great on you!


----------



## mharri20

virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!



Ah that's amazing!! That happened to my friend at Marshall's too!! They were the regular vince leather pants in brown and marked at 29.99!! I made her send me a pic bc I didn't believe her!


----------



## gail13

mharri20 said:


> Ah that's amazing!! That happened to my friend at Marshall's too!! They were the regular vince leather pants in brown and marked at 29.99!! I made her send me a pic bc I didn't believe her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2344428



I think what's kind of interesting about this, is clearly no one that works there has a clue about fashion or they would know this was the wrong price.  It's a great deal for us of course, but it does make you wonder.


----------



## rea11yb0red

virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!



Omg great deal!  Same thing happened to me although your deal is way better. I got Joie Belvidere leather leggings for $70 but they were supposed to be $300.


----------



## sparksfly

Scored these 7 for all mankind white denim shorts for $5. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://www.lyst.com/clothing/7-for-all-mankind-carlie-silver-foil-cutoff-shorts-white/


----------



## kcarmona

virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!



WOW! What an awesome deal! They look great on you!


----------



## nancypants

these were $499.99 at tjmaxx at beverly connection in los angeles. you got an INSANE DEAL!!!!!!! were they the only pair? i wonder if they fixed the price?



virginiaalamode said:


> Ladies! I found these INSANE Vince leather sweatpants at my Marshall's. NOT in clearance, but definitely mis-marked. (I'm thinking they put the decimal point in the wrong place?) $29.99 And they were originally $1,150!


----------



## virginiaalamode

nancypants said:


> these were $499.99 at tjmaxx at beverly connection in los angeles. you got an INSANE DEAL!!!!!!! were they the only pair? i wonder if they fixed the price?



I didn't see any others. They were just on a rack mixed in with jeans.


----------



## virginiaalamode

gail13 said:


> I think what's kind of interesting about this, is clearly no one that works there has a clue about fashion or they would know this was the wrong price.  It's a great deal for us of course, but it does make you wonder.


It's so true. Especially in non-runway stores (I live in Jacksonville, Florida), the prices seem so off. I love runway stores, because there are so many great brands, but the prices are so much higher than they are at my store! No one has a clue, so even the stuff that is priced higher (I find the occasional Elizabeth & James piece) makes its way to the clearance rack.

I don't know what the deal with these pants was but I am NOT complaining! I love them


----------



## katran26

virginiaalamode said:


> It's so true. Especially in non-runway stores (I live in Jacksonville, Florida), the prices seem so off. I love runway stores, because there are so many great brands, but the prices are so much higher than they are at my store! No one has a clue, so even the stuff that is priced higher (I find the occasional Elizabeth & James piece) makes its way to the clearance rack.
> 
> I don't know what the deal with these pants was but I am NOT complaining! I love them



I agree - no one even checks up on something if it's marked super low...anywhere else, they'd be running to make a price adjustment. I think it's because TJ has so much inventory coming in and out of the store...they really can't keep track.


----------



## HauteRN

Yay! I also got a pair of Vince leather leggings, but they are different than the others posted. They are a beautiful bronze color. I hope they don't stretch out because I am a size four and these fit me like a glove.


----------



## authenticplease

HauteRN said:


> Yay! I also got a pair of Vince leather leggings, but they are different than the others posted. They are a beautiful bronze color. I hope they don't stretch out because I am a size four and these fit me like a glove.
> 
> View attachment 2345728
> 
> View attachment 2345729





So excited you found a pair too!  Love the color!!  Don'tcha love the retail of $995 and the Marshals tag next to each other:giggles:

I swing by the Marshall's near my office today but it always seems rather dumpy and I have never seen Vince there.


----------



## krissa

HauteRN said:


> Yay! I also got a pair of Vince leather leggings, but they are different than the others posted. They are a beautiful bronze color. I hope they don't stretch out because I am a size four and these fit me like a glove.
> 
> View attachment 2345728
> 
> View attachment 2345729



i wonder why they're listed as 'irregular', but awesome find!!


----------



## HauteRN

authenticplease said:


> So excited you found a pair too!  Love the color!!  Don'tcha love the retail of $995 and the Marshals tag next to each other:giggles:
> 
> I swing by the Marshall's near my office today but it always seems rather dumpy and I have never seen Vince there.



Thanks!! I was pretty happy!


----------



## HauteRN

krissa said:


> i wonder why they're listed as 'irregular', but awesome find!!



I don't think the tag is accurate as it also says "If perfect $60"


----------



## krissa

HauteRN said:


> I don't think the tag is accurate as it also says "If perfect $60"



Haha very true.


----------



## morejunkny

HauteRN said:


> Yay! I also got a pair of Vince leather leggings, but they are different than the others posted. They are a beautiful bronze color. I hope they don't stretch out because I am a size four and these fit me like a glove.
> 
> View attachment 2345728
> 
> View attachment 2345729



So jealous! I have been admiring these pants ever since I saw them on the Saks site. Congratulations!


----------



## boston

hiii so I scored a pair of vince leather pants in black same style however mine were a size large in black for 29.99 last year. tag was the same thing irregular 29.99 
so anyways I figured I would gain weight after my pregnancy and would wear them well one day I tried them on and the bottoms seams just fell apart!! came apart. seemed as if someone had just cut them in half. 
HOpefully you will have better luck!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

HauteRN said:


> Thanks!! I was pretty happy!



It sounds like I need to go digging for Vince pants


----------



## merrydish

Gorgeous pants at a super deal!!! Major congrats.


----------



## HauteRN

boston said:


> hiii so I scored a pair of vince leather pants in black same style however mine were a size large in black for 29.99 last year. tag was the same thing irregular 29.99
> so anyways I figured I would gain weight after my pregnancy and would wear them well one day I tried them on and the bottoms seams just fell apart!! came apart. seemed as if someone had just cut them in half.
> HOpefully you will have better luck!



That stinks, but for thirty bucks, I'll give 'em a whirl


----------



## HauteRN

merrydish said:


> Gorgeous pants at a super deal!!! Major congrats.



Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Went in at lunch time to see if I can get lucky and find a pair of mismarked vince leather leggings, no such luck, our store had one, marked at $499 plus it had a pen mark on the thigh, too.

ETA, there was new arrivals, some armani clothing, handbags: big valentino tote, gucci handbag, a small stella mccartney, all of them kind of over priced,  you can find them on sale for a better price at department store.


----------



## sparksfly

boston said:


> hiii so I scored a pair of vince leather pants in black same style however mine were a size large in black for 29.99 last year. tag was the same thing irregular 29.99
> so anyways I figured I would gain weight after my pregnancy and would wear them well one day I tried them on and the bottoms seams just fell apart!! came apart. seemed as if someone had just cut them in half.
> HOpefully you will have better luck!



Which store did you find them at?


----------



## boston

sparksfly said:


> Which store did you find them at?




hi it was the marshalls in newton ma needham st. 
I have also found other vince leggings non leather with the same irregular tag for 29.99 at the framingham marshalls but they are xs LOL one day.  i will try them.


----------



## lookatme

anyone see mens dress shoes? prada, ferragamo, gucci? my husband is always looking.


----------



## Kfoorya2

lookatme said:


> anyone see mens dress shoes? prada, ferragamo, gucci? my husband is always looking.



I have never seen any either I have been looking for my husband too. You may get some luck at Nordstrom rack though or even NM last call.


----------



## lookatme

just went real quick... are bcbg bags good? saw a tote with a $428 price tag on clearance for $99..wasn't quite sure.


----------



## Shopmore

lookatme said:


> anyone see mens dress shoes? prada, ferragamo, gucci? my husband is always looking.



I'm not sure where you're located, but I have seen these brands on occasion at Nordstrom Rack in State Street in Chicago.


----------



## sparksfly

boston said:


> hi it was the marshalls in newton ma needham st.
> I have also found other vince leggings non leather with the same irregular tag for 29.99 at the framingham marshalls but they are xs LOL one day.  i will try them.



Thanks! I'm hoping the ones near me will get them in. I live like 30 minutes from the needham one so it's not too bad of a drive.


----------



## boston

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! I'm hoping the ones near me will get them in. I live like 30 minutes from the needham one so it's not too bad of a drive.




hii you can also call. The employees at marshalls are not very interested in vince. 
i think they will tell u honestly and wn't buy it either.


----------



## BrieBrieGorGor

I stopped by TJ Maxx yesterday and found Joie sweaters, Free People jackets, various Kate Spade garments, all leather Coach boots & DKNY purses.


----------



## sparksfly

boston said:


> hii you can also call. The employees at marshalls are not very interested in vince.
> i think they will tell u honestly and wn't buy it either.



Thanks! Would they be able to tell me if it's in store/put it on hold for me?


----------



## virginiaalamode

Not sure if any of you follow TJ Maxx's Tumblr, but I was actually selected as their #maxxinista of the month! Been wanting to tell everyone on the forum for a while, but was sworn to secrecy! All the bargain hunting and constantly checking Purse Forum to see what goodies others got has finally paid off


----------



## AnnZ

virginiaalamode said:


> Not sure if any of you follow TJ Maxx's Tumblr, but I was actually selected as their #maxxinista of the month! Been wanting to tell everyone on the forum for a while, but was sworn to secrecy! All the bargain hunting and constantly checking Purse Forum to see what goodies others got has finally paid off



Congrats!


----------



## authenticplease

virginiaalamode said:


> Not sure if any of you follow TJ Maxx's Tumblr, but I was actually selected as their #maxxinista of the month! Been wanting to tell everyone on the forum for a while, but was sworn to secrecy! All the bargain hunting and constantly checking Purse Forum to see what goodies others got has finally paid off



That is wonderful!!  

Do they now have to give you insider info on designer arrivals and store locations?


----------



## <3 purses

virginiaalamode said:


> Not sure if any of you follow TJ Maxx's Tumblr, but I was actually selected as their #maxxinista of the month! Been wanting to tell everyone on the forum for a while, but was sworn to secrecy! All the bargain hunting and constantly checking Purse Forum to see what goodies others got has finally paid off


Congrats, you deserve it


----------



## gail13

AnnZ said:


> Congrats!



That sounds amazing, can't wait to see how it all turned out for you.  Please post your info here too so we can see it!


----------



## virginiaalamode

authenticplease said:


> That is wonderful!!
> 
> Do they now have to give you insider info on designer arrivals and store locations?



OMG I wish! Wouldn't that be great?? They took me to the Chelsea store and they even have a Men's Runway section there!


----------



## virginiaalamode

gail13 said:


> That sounds amazing, can't wait to see how it all turned out for you.  Please post your info here too so we can see it!


You can follow on my blog or on the TJ Maxx Tumblr page (they will be posting photos throughout the month, and I will have all the deets on my blog).


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

virginiaalamode said:


> Not sure if any of you follow TJ Maxx's Tumblr, but I was actually selected as their #maxxinista of the month! Been wanting to tell everyone on the forum for a while, but was sworn to secrecy! All the bargain hunting and constantly checking Purse Forum to see what goodies others got has finally paid off



WOW!  I just saw the details on your blog!  Trip to NEW YORK!!  Congrats how exciting is that


----------



## Jen123

Ladies, it's second markdown time!!


----------



## clp moo em

Tk maxx uk online Celine seau bucket bag&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## clp moo em

bought this Tk maxx online uk. Will see if it's a keeper or not when this arrives. &#128540;


----------



## authenticplease

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2354818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this Tk maxx online uk. Will see if it's a keeper or not when this arrives. &#128540;



Wow!!  I love the color. 

So exciting to find such exciting bargains online.


----------



## clp moo em

authenticplease said:


> Wow!!  I love the color.
> 
> So exciting to find such exciting bargains online.



Still not 100% on it. It will go back if I don't like it


----------



## sparksfly

virginiaalamode said:


> Not sure if any of you follow TJ Maxx's Tumblr, but I was actually selected as their #maxxinista of the month! Been wanting to tell everyone on the forum for a while, but was sworn to secrecy! All the bargain hunting and constantly checking Purse Forum to see what goodies others got has finally paid off



That's awesome! How do you get picked?


----------



## virginiaalamode

sparksfly said:


> That's awesome! How do you get picked?



They literally just contacted me pretty much out of the blue! It was a lot of fun and I love TJ's even more now, if that's possible!


----------



## virginiaalamode

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2354818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this Tk maxx online uk. Will see if it's a keeper or not when this arrives. &#128540;



Well I love it!


----------



## clp moo em

virginiaalamode said:


> Well I love it!



Just got the email confirmation should arrive tomorrow so I will delivery my verdict then. Have to say that there shipping is super. I chose standard delivery. I only placed my order this morning.&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## cotonblanc

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2354818
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this Tk maxx online uk. Will see if it's a keeper or not when this arrives. &#128540;



Keep it! The Seau has been discontinued and if the bag works well with your wardrobe and lifestyle, consider not returning it.


----------



## clp moo em

It has arrived (excuse the gym gear) still not sure&#10067;&#10067;


----------



## clp moo em




----------



## l.ch.

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2355497


Hi, clp moo em! This is an amazing bag! Understated luxury and elegance! I hope you end up keeping it. It looks really nice on you. Plus, it seems that drawstring bags are "tres à la mode" lately.....

I am contemplating buying the last one form yoox in khaki suede.... Do you think the bag could be worn over a heavy jacket during the winter?


----------



## clp moo em

l.ch. said:


> Hi, clp moo em! This is an amazing bag! Understated luxury and elegance! I hope you end up keeping it. It looks really nice on you. Plus, it seems that drawstring bags are "tres à la mode" lately.....
> 
> I am contemplating buying the last one form yoox in khaki suede.... Do you think the bag could be worn over a heavy jacket during the winter?


The bucket/draw string bags defiantly seems to be on trend right now.
I had it on over a Michaels Kors winter coat not too thick and it was great( I also wanted it to fit a winter coat) the strap could probably have and extra hole punched in it as well by a cobbler/shoe repair/leather shop.


----------



## l.ch.

clp moo em said:


> The bucket/draw string bags defiantly seems to be on trend right now.
> I had it on over a Michaels Kors winter coat not too thick and it was great( I also wanted it to fit a winter coat) the strap could probably have and extra hole punched in it as well by a cobbler/shoe repair/leather shop.


Thank you so much for your reply. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## clp moo em

l.ch. said:


> Thank you so much for your reply. Enjoy your new bag!



Thank you &#128077;&#128515;


----------



## Myblackbag

TJMAXX finds:


----------



## Myblackbag

Lots of RM:


----------



## Myblackbag

And designer wallets:


----------



## HauteRN

I scored a bunch of soft Joie shirts and these:
Sold jeans $25 (I bought two!)


I also bought these Sold skinnies for $12!


Let me know if this is a good deal as I had never heard of Bod & Christensen brand:
It's a grey leather jacket (the leather is awesome!) and has a detachable hood and middle section (you'll see what I mean on the pic) $199


----------



## HauteRN

Whoops, hit reply too soon!
Here are the other pics:


----------



## authenticplease

^^^i have a Bod&Christianson leather jacket.....amazing quality, yummy soft leather and fab style.

I love your jacket find!


----------



## waxx

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Went in at lunch time to see if I can get lucky and find a pair of mismarked vince leather leggings, no such luck, our store had one, marked at $499 plus it had a pen mark on the thigh, too.
> 
> ETA, there was new arrivals, some armani clothing, handbags: big valentino tote, gucci handbag, a small stella mccartney, all of them kind of over priced,  you can find them on sale for a better price at department store.



true,u can score a better deal at department store. Vince leather pants are $499 too. Sad.


----------



## louvigilante

How long does it take for a new item to get marked down? There is an item I've been eyeballing and can't break down to get it and it's been there for a few weeks now.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2355497



 Keep!!! KEEP!!!


----------



## bella601

Myblackbag said:


> TJMAXX finds:
> 
> View attachment 2355965
> 
> View attachment 2355966



This bag is everything


----------



## Tarhls

bella601 said:


> This bag is everything



Beautiful said


----------



## rea11yb0red

Bought this Vince navy trench coat for $120 at TJ. Still deciding if I will keep it or not.


----------



## JNH14

I'd keep it- a great color for winter and it goes as a neutral!


----------



## skyqueen

rea11yb0red said:


> Bought this Vince navy trench coat for $120 at TJ. Still deciding if I will keep it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357677



Love it...a keeper!


----------



## Jen123

Found some stuff during second markdowns!



Dvf long sleeve blouse for $40



Kate spade short sleeve blouse for $35



Donald j pliner shoes for $40



Helmut Lang for $35



Equipment for $40



Vince for $40


----------



## clp moo em

missoni


----------



## clp moo em

dsquared


----------



## clp moo em

dsquared


----------



## clp moo em

F
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ferragamo


----------



## clp moo em

jimmy choo and ferragamo


----------



## clp moo em

ferragamo and gucci


----------



## clp moo em

more ferragamo


----------



## clp moo em

this came home with me &#128155;&#127819;


----------



## clp moo em

&#128155;&#127819;


----------



## clp moo em

moschino


----------



## dingdong79

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2358583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more ferragamo


which location is this? i can't see the tag on the blue ferragamo. do you recall how much it is?


----------



## clp moo em

dingdong79 said:


> which location is this? i can't see the tag on the blue ferragamo. do you recall how much it is?



This is uk tk maxx and it was £499.00


----------



## dingdong79

clp moo em said:


> This is uk tk maxx and it was £499.00


Really jealous that UK has Ferragamo especially since I've been eyeing the Brianna tote. it's rare to see SF here in the US.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Cute - I saw the same coat today at Nordstrom Rack for about the same price.



rea11yb0red said:


> Bought this Vince navy trench coat for $120 at TJ. Still deciding if I will keep it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2357677


----------



## clp moo em

dingdong79 said:


> Really jealous that UK has Ferragamo especially since I've been eyeing the Brianna tote. it's rare to see SF here in the US.



Yes they had quiet a few, more then I could picture but I've never seen Bal, ysl etc in the uk


----------



## deltalady

TJ Maxx online has a couple of pairs of Christian Louboutin shoes. I remember seeing a pair of Flo, New Simple, and one other style that I can't remember.


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:


> Found some stuff during second markdowns!
> 
> View attachment 2358069
> 
> Dvf long sleeve blouse for $40
> 
> View attachment 2358071
> 
> Kate spade short sleeve blouse for $35
> 
> View attachment 2358072
> 
> Donald j pliner shoes for $40
> 
> View attachment 2358073
> 
> Helmut Lang for $35
> 
> View attachment 2358074
> 
> Equipment for $40
> 
> View attachment 2358075
> 
> Vince for $40



Great stuff! Guess its time for me to head out to my Tj


----------



## plumaplomb

clp moo em said:


> F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2358578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferragamo


Where is this TJ Maxx and how much is the Ferragamo?  Well, both Ferragamos


----------



## clp moo em

plumaplomb said:


> Where is this TJ Maxx and how much is the Ferragamo?  Well, both Ferragamos



Uk tk maxx the  ferragamo where all between £500-£800.


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:


> Great stuff! Guess its time for me to head out to my Tj



Thank you!! I was so bored Saturday and Sunday so I literally went to 3 Marshall's and 3 tj maxx. I'm starting to think I'm nuts lol


----------



## ladyash

Marshall's in Toronto (the flagship store) has a few of the SF bags too. I think they were either 1399.99 or 1499.99 I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Bagonomix

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2358581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferragamo and gucci



What a loot, It is rare to find all this in one location. Where in london was this. The best find i have found at TK was a Missoni scarf and a pair of Chloe sunglasses. Which store was this?


----------



## clp moo em

Bagonomix said:


> What a loot, It is rare to find all this in one location. Where in london was this. The best find i have found at TK was a Missoni scarf and a pair of Chloe sunglasses. Which store was this?




This is at charring cross rd tk maxx London &#128515;


----------



## ChanelGlitter

I found alot of men's lucky brand jeans for 39.99 at Marshall's not had! Originally 130.00! Dollars


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

There's alot of Theory, Tibi, Blk Dnm and Club Monaco in my TK Maxx at 95% off the original price. I also bought OPI polishes 50% off and some Phyto Paris gift sets.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2358587
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128155;&#127819;



Love this bag. Good find.


----------



## clp moo em

AllThingsLuxury said:


> Love this bag. Good find.




Thank you &#128515;&#128077;


----------



## Bagonomix

clp moo em said:


> This is at charring cross rd tk maxx London &#128515;



Thanks, i will have drop by there


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Found this TIBI skirt today for 45


http://www.lyst.com/clothing/tibi-leather-and-cotton-canvas-pencil-skirt-blue/

and a Vince blouse that is still on Matchesfashion.com for 300...I paid 37.


----------



## KW1

CommeUneEtoile said:


> Found this TIBI skirt today for 45
> View attachment 2364004
> 
> http://www.lyst.com/clothing/tibi-leather-and-cotton-canvas-pencil-skirt-blue/
> 
> and a Vince blouse that is still on Matchesfashion.com for 300...I paid 37.




Great deals!!  Btw I love those shoes they paired with that lovely skirt!


----------



## redweddy

This came home with me!


----------



## MahoganyQT

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2364199
> 
> 
> This came home with me!



Gorgeous!


----------



## mommybear

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2364199
> 
> 
> This came home with me!


Beautiful!


----------



## JNH14

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2364199
> 
> 
> This came home with me!


 
Where did you find it?  If you don't mind what were they asking for the bag?


----------



## RKDubs

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2364199
> 
> 
> This came home with me!




Oh wow! That is such a gorgeous bag!! Love it


----------



## Jen123

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2364199
> 
> 
> This came home with me!




So cute!!


----------



## redweddy

Jen123 said:


> So cute!!





RKDubs said:


> Oh wow! That is such a gorgeous bag!! Love it





JNH14 said:


> Where did you find it?  If you don't mind what were they asking for the bag?





mommybear said:


> Beautiful!





MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you ladies!  I found it at the only Runway store in the state of SC - at Mt. Pleasant and they were asking $899.99.  I saved up my TJX rewards though, plus with store credit and a few items I returned my cash out was only $160!  Yey!


----------



## JNH14

redweddy said:


> Thank you ladies!  I found it at the only Runway store in the state of SC - at Mt. Pleasant and they were asking $899.99.  I saved up my TJX rewards though, plus with store credit and a few items I returned my cash out was only $160!  Yey!


 
Good for you-it's beautiful!


----------



## snibor

redweddy said:


> Thank you ladies!  I found it at the only Runway store in the state of SC - at Mt. Pleasant and they were asking $899.99.  I saved up my TJX rewards though, plus with store credit and a few items I returned my cash out was only $160!  Yey!


Now that is an awesome shopper!  Enjoy it...its gorgeous.


----------



## krissa

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2364199
> 
> 
> This came home with me!



I love this bag. I would def have to bring her home w me too


----------



## Jen123

Got a new hair dryer over the weekend!


----------



## rhidis

So. My best deal occurred just the other day at a TJ Maxx. I'm walking along in the clearance section and the lady is putting clothes back on the racks. Well I look at the clothes she's putting back and I see a PURPLE label. (We don't get a lot of these since my TJ is rather small). I grab the pants and scurry across the store before anyone can stop me and then look at what I have. Ralph Lauren Black Label with tags of original price $798 - TJ original price $179, on clearance for $15. I feel like every moment I'm not at TJ Maxx/Marshalls scoping out the goods is a moment wasted =/


----------



## merrydish

Outstanding purchase!!!


----------



## myown

does anyone know the best place(s) in nyc, orlando, miami (or generally florida)?


----------



## phoebet

TJ MAXX Runway usually carries more designer stuff.  I've seen balenciaga and chloe bags before.


----------



## AEGIS

rhidis said:


> So. My best deal occurred just the other day at a TJ Maxx. I'm walking along in the clearance section and the lady is putting clothes back on the racks. Well I look at the clothes she's putting back and I see a PURPLE label. (We don't get a lot of these since my TJ is rather small). I grab the pants and scurry across the store before anyone can stop me and then look at what I have. Ralph Lauren Black Label with tags of original price $798 - TJ original price $179, on clearance for $15. I feel like every moment I'm not at TJ Maxx/Marshalls scoping out the goods is a moment wasted =/



amazing!


----------



## AEGIS

Jen123 said:


> Found some stuff during second markdowns!
> 
> View attachment 2358069
> 
> Dvf long sleeve blouse for $40
> 
> View attachment 2358071
> 
> Kate spade short sleeve blouse for $35
> 
> View attachment 2358072
> 
> Donald j pliner shoes for $40
> 
> View attachment 2358073
> 
> Helmut Lang for $35
> 
> View attachment 2358074
> 
> Equipment for $40
> 
> View attachment 2358075
> 
> Vince for $40




looooooooooooove that Land top


----------



## GirlieShoppe

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2364199
> 
> 
> This came home with me!


 


redweddy said:


> Thank you ladies!  I found it at the only Runway store in the state of SC - at Mt. Pleasant and they were asking $899.99.  I saved up my TJX rewards though, plus with store credit and a few items I returned my cash out was only $160!  Yey!


 
Gorgeous bag!  You are such a savvy shopper!


----------



## Jen123

Found these rag and Bone for $300! Was tempted to buy but felt the price could be a bit lower


----------



## gail13

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2371015
> 
> 
> Found these rag and Bone for $300! Was tempted to buy but felt the price could be a bit lower



I agree.  You could get them with a coupon for close to that price and you'd have a store that would stand behind the merchandise.  That is a big gamble with TJ and Marshalls' after 30 days you are on your own.


----------



## Jen123

gail13 said:


> I agree.  You could get them with a coupon for close to that price and you'd have a store that would stand behind the merchandise.  That is a big gamble with TJ and Marshalls' after 30 days you are on your own.




Exactly! If they get marked down (which they should considering they have been there for months) I will jump on it but I can't stand when tjs marks things that I could get for less at a department store on sale


----------



## shoprat

Lots of Celine clothes (long ($499) and short ($399) wool coats, blaser ($299) , pants, leather and wool dress ($199)...), Fendi wallets ($349), YSL over the knee boots ($999), Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in Saddle ($1199)...lots of Rebecca Minkoff bags...Missoni flats on clearance...verry challanging day for my wallet!


----------



## Jen123

shoprat said:


> Lots of Celine clothes (long ($499) and short ($399) wool coats, blaser ($299) , pants, leather and wool dress ($199)...), Fendi wallets ($349), YSL over the knee boots ($999), Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in Saddle ($1199)...lots of Rebecca Minkoff bags...Missoni flats on clearance...verry challanging day for my wallet!




Ahh what did you come home with?!


----------



## Luv n bags

Marshalls has this jacket for $299.  Also other styles in leather by this designer.

http://www.revolveclothing.com/Disp..._campaign=2687457&cvosrc=affiliate.cj.2687457


----------



## iluvmybags

Saw these pics in US Weekly and Life & Style and got a kick out of them!  Apparently celebrities like a bargain as much as we do!  Looks like she's got some denim in her shopping cart!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2371015
> 
> 
> Found these rag and Bone for $300! Was tempted to buy but felt the price could be a bit lower



I like those.  They had a similar pair of R&B at my store a few weeks back (#4349) but they were $100 cheaper ($199).  I actually bought them, but decided to take them back.  Wish they had this style/color at my store - now those I'd definitely keep!  I wore my R&B Kinsey boots for the first time last week and they were so comfortable.  I definitely want a pair of the Harlows now!


----------



## rea11yb0red

shoprat said:


> Lots of Celine clothes (long ($499) and short ($399) wool coats, blaser ($299) , pants, leather and wool dress ($199)...), Fendi wallets ($349), YSL over the knee boots ($999), Proenza Schouler PS1 medium in Saddle ($1199)...lots of Rebecca Minkoff bags...Missoni flats on clearance...verry challanging day for my wallet!




Which location is this?


----------



## shoprat

rea11yb0red said:


> Which location is this?


Boca, FL


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Lots of Spanx at my local TK Maxx at 75 % off. They also have alot of fragrance set from Givenchy, Versace, YSL and so on.


Lucky UK residents: Lots of Rick Owens justhit the online store at really good prices

http://www.tkmaxx.com/view-all-shoe...ots/invt/25881625&bklist=icat,4,shop,001,2594


----------



## xo.daria

Jen123 said:


> Found some stuff during second markdowns!
> 
> View attachment 2358069
> 
> Dvf long sleeve blouse for $40
> 
> View attachment 2358071
> 
> Kate spade short sleeve blouse for $35
> 
> View attachment 2358072
> 
> Donald j pliner shoes for $40
> 
> View attachment 2358073
> 
> Helmut Lang for $35
> 
> View attachment 2358074
> 
> Equipment for $40
> 
> View attachment 2358075
> 
> Vince for $40


Where are your jeans from? Love them!!!


----------



## Jen123

xo.daria said:


> Where are your jeans from? Love them!!!




They are current Elliot  I LOVE them they are super soft!! I got them on sale at tjs for $25!


----------



## ohitsjen

gail13 said:


> I agree.  You could get them with a coupon for close to that price and you'd have a store that would stand behind the merchandise.  That is a big gamble with TJ and Marshalls' after 30 days you are on your own.



Hi, I know this comment is from a week ago, but I really want those boots in black. I'm going over to the States in November/December, and I was wondering where I'd be able to find them for a similar price?  TIA!!


----------



## stacestall

My latest TJ Maxx Finds! 

Kate Spade Ola Boots for $199. They were the only ones in the store, and my size so I had to splurge.

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2379909&stc=1&d=1382914630
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2379910&stc=1&d=1382914630

And these babies were marked for $59.99, I was so shocked I skipped to the register and got the heck out of there with my loot! lol

Kate Spade Mandie Boot for $59
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2379911&stc=1&d=1382914851
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2379912&stc=1&d=1382914851


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at Honolulu TJ Maxx 
I loved the blue and black Valentino bags! The blue one was $1499 and the black one was $1799


----------



## kwikspice

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at Honolulu TJ Maxx
> I loved the blue and black Valentino bags! The blue one was $1499 and the black one was $1799
> View attachment 2380205
> View attachment 2380206
> View attachment 2380207
> View attachment 2380208
> View attachment 2380209


omg ur store always gets the best stuff!!!!!


----------



## bella601

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2371015
> 
> 
> Found these rag and Bone for $300! Was tempted to buy but felt the price could be a bit lower



Those are extremely nice


----------



## bella601

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2366465
> 
> 
> Got a new hair dryer over the weekend!



U got a bargain


----------



## bella601

redweddy said:


> View attachment 2364199
> 
> 
> This came home with me!



Nice


----------



## bella601

clp moo em said:


> View attachment 2358586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this came home with me &#128155;&#127819;



Lovely color


----------



## Jen123

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at Honolulu TJ Maxx
> I loved the blue and black Valentino bags! The blue one was $1499 and the black one was $1799
> View attachment 2380205
> View attachment 2380206
> View attachment 2380207
> View attachment 2380208
> View attachment 2380209




Wow you got some great bags in!!! My two runway stores have been low on bags for a while now


----------



## nancypants

stacestall said:


> My latest TJ Maxx Finds!
> 
> Kate Spade Ola Boots for $199. They were the only ones in the store, and my size so I had to splurge.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2379909&stc=1&d=1382914630
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2379910&stc=1&d=1382914630
> 
> And these babies were marked for $59.99, I was so shocked I skipped to the register and got the heck out of there with my loot! lol
> 
> Kate Spade Mandie Boot for $59
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2379911&stc=1&d=1382914851
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2379912&stc=1&d=1382914851



love those gray boots on you!!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

kwikspice said:


> omg ur store always gets the best stuff!!!!!





Jen123 said:


> Wow you got some great bags in!!! My two runway stores have been low on bags for a while now



They have been low on bags for awhile now.  They must have gotten a shipment recently.  But I was hoping for Celine! And maybe Valentino shoes!
I wish they would send out emails when new bags came in!


----------



## Jen123

yakusoku.af said:


> They have been low on bags for awhile now.  They must have gotten a shipment recently.  But I was hoping for Celine! And maybe Valentino shoes!
> 
> I wish they would send out emails when new bags came in!




Yes, or a twitter like Nordstrom rack does to post new items!!

My tjs has a nice parchment color Celine tote right now but it's $2k. Did you make any purchases during your recent visit?


----------



## Kfoorya2

Some of the things I saw few days ago at the new tj maxx in Friendship heights DC that opened last week. 

I like the runaway selection here


----------



## Kc812

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2381156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381157
> View attachment 2381158
> 
> View attachment 2381159
> 
> Some of the things I saw few days ago at the new tj maxx in Friendship heights DC that opened last week.
> 
> I like the runaway selection here



This one is a runway?? I thought the new one was in Georgetown?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Jen123 said:


> Yes, or a twitter like Nordstrom rack does to post new items!!
> 
> My tjs has a nice parchment color Celine tote right now but it's $2k. Did you make any purchases during your recent visit?




No I didn't buy anything. I'm trying to hold out for another Celine. I found my trapeze at TJ Maxx last summer. I spotted a Celine All Soft for $1800 a few months ago. I'm hoping for a Nano! That's next on my list.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Kc812 said:


> This one is a runway?? I thought the new one was in Georgetown?



YES and this new other runway store just opened last week! I am not complaining


----------



## Kc812

Kfoorya2 said:


> YES and this new other runway store just opened last week! I am not complaining



Thanks for sharing!! I had no idea...may have to stop by this week.


----------



## stacestall

nancypants said:


> love those gray boots on you!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## AEGIS

so many lovely bags


----------



## iluvmybags

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2381156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381157
> View attachment 2381158
> 
> View attachment 2381159
> 
> Some of the things I saw few days ago at the new tj maxx in Friendship heights DC that opened last week.
> 
> I like the runaway selection here



Wow!  Great Valentino bags!  I've been wanting one of those luggage-style bags for a while now.  I hope one of those makes it way to one of the stores nearby!  I'd jump on that in a heartbeat!


----------



## Jen123

Ladies I hit the jackpot today at tjs!!

$99




$99




Theory for $30




James Perse for $12 and Catherine malendrino for $44




H Lang for $34


----------



## Jen123

Vince for $40 each


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I hit the jackpot today at tjs!!
> 
> $99
> 
> View attachment 2384029
> 
> 
> $99
> 
> View attachment 2384030
> 
> 
> Theory for $30
> 
> View attachment 2384032
> 
> 
> James Perse for $12 and Catherine malendrino for $44
> 
> View attachment 2384042
> 
> 
> H Lang for $34
> 
> View attachment 2384047






Jen123 said:


> Vince for $40 each
> 
> View attachment 2384053
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384054
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384055
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384057



Yes you did! The Vince dress looks great on you, the wallets are a great price


----------



## Jen123

Theory for $30




Chaser for $12




Rachel Zoe $30




Tahari for $40




Theory $30




Theory $40


----------



## mharri20

Jen123 said:


> Theory for $30
> 
> View attachment 2384059
> 
> 
> Chaser for $12
> 
> View attachment 2384065
> 
> 
> Rachel Zoe $30
> 
> View attachment 2384066
> 
> 
> Tahari for $40
> 
> View attachment 2384067
> 
> 
> Theory $30
> 
> View attachment 2384071
> 
> 
> Theory $40
> 
> View attachment 2384072




Holy crap!!! You DID score!!! Love all of the vince. I have been wanting that dress!! Looks like I'll be making a TJ run this weekend hehe


----------



## Jewelz32412

Marshals and T.J. MAX Do Not sell fakes. They get these items from the stores that have left over inventory. Their buyers go and buyout last seasons,irregulars,mismatched,non sellers,overstocked items. That's what you are buying at these stores. By federal laws they are not allowed to sell counterfeit anything.


----------



## Jewelz32412

Mine has a ton of high end items


----------



## Jen123

Got these as well! First two are Trina Turk for $33 each and last is Alice and Olivia for $50


----------



## Kfoorya2

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2384190
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384191
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384192
> 
> 
> Got these as well! First two are Trina Turk for $33 each and last is Alice and Olivia for $50



Love the blue with the details at the waist!


----------



## rea11yb0red

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2384190
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384191
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384192
> 
> 
> Got these as well! First two are Trina Turk for $33 each and last is Alice and Olivia for $50




Wow you scored!  I will head to mine soon....


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:


> Yes you did! The Vince dress looks great on you, the wallets are a great price







mharri20 said:


> Holy crap!!! You DID score!!! Love all of the vince. I have been wanting that dress!! Looks like I'll be making a TJ run this weekend hehe







Kfoorya2 said:


> Love the blue with the details at the waist!







rea11yb0red said:


> Wow you scored!  I will head to mine soon....




Thanks ladies!!! I am so excited I lucked out today!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I saw some great markdowns today too but nothing that worked for me - I must have missed the good stuff


----------



## princess101804

wow Jen123 you truly scored!! congrats on some amazing, classic pieces


----------



## HauteRN

Jen123 said:


> Thanks ladies!!! I am so excited I lucked out today!!




Wow!!! That's crazytown! Congrats!! Where do you live?!


----------



## Jen123

HauteRN said:


> Wow!!! That's crazytown! Congrats!! Where do you live?!




I'm actually out of town for business in Indianapolis ... I'm still trying to figure out how I should get all this on the plane back to North Carolina!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Vince for $40 each
> 
> View attachment 2384053
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384054
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384055
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384057




Hi 5!!! Good job!


----------



## rocknroll666

Jen123 said:


> Vince for $40 each
> 
> View attachment 2384053
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384054
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384055
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384056
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384057


I just got that same blue Vince at TJ's in Tyson's Corner, for the ladies in that area, so a few other similar find's in Clearance not my size, but if you are a Small or Medium i saw more Vince and Helmut Lang tops.


----------



## nancypants

Forgot to post this one! Joie dress "Susina"


----------



## gemini582

My TJ's clearance rack finds:
Vince knit tunic $15
Splendid button up tank $10
Joe's Jeans $39

There's was a ton of James Perse but it must have all been irregular. The sizing was off on everything.


----------



## bakeacookie

Found Flowerbomb for 59$ today. I'm happy to find any discount on it.


----------



## sparksfly

Clearence at TJX was ok. Saw a pair of what looked like maternity pants by Joie for $5 as is. Nothing wrong that I noticed. They where army green cargo style. 

Haute hippie leather pants for $99. If they go anymore discounted I'll buy them. 

Tons of north face, men's and women. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








First two were men's. Last 3 women's. First one was $150 but it was really nice and heavy, second $100 not as heavy. Last three were $40-$50 and really heavy aside from the last one which was pretty thin like a yoga top.


----------



## Jen123

gemini582 said:


> My TJ's clearance rack finds:
> 
> Vince knit tunic $15
> 
> Splendid button up tank $10
> 
> Joe's Jeans $39
> 
> 
> 
> There's was a ton of James Perse but it must have all been irregular. The sizing was off on everything.




I have always wondered about James Perse sizing at tj maxx because everything seems off!


----------



## cmutiff

gemini582 said:


> My TJ's clearance rack finds:
> Vince knit tunic $15
> Splendid button up tank $10
> Joe's Jeans $39
> 
> There's was a ton of James Perse but it must have all been irregular. The sizing was off on everything.


wow!   that tank is a steal!


----------



## kwikspice

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2381156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381157
> View attachment 2381158
> 
> View attachment 2381159
> 
> Some of the things I saw few days ago at the new tj maxx in Friendship heights DC that opened last week.
> 
> I like the runaway selection here


hi were there any givenchy bags there ??


----------



## gemini582

Jen123 said:


> I have always wondered about James Perse sizing at tj maxx because everything seems off!


The tags were only marked past season but they have to be irregular too. The size 1 tops were skintight and the size 2 were falling off my shoulder.


----------



## redweddy

bella601 said:


> Nice




Thank you!!


----------



## chiarasunflower

hey girlies! I was wondering if any of you girls have spotted David Yurman at Tjmaxx or Marshalls. Ive really fallen in love with david yurman and want to build my collection. I love a awesome deal so please let me know! )))


----------



## Kfoorya2

chiarasunflower said:


> hey girlies! I was wondering if any of you girls have spotted David Yurman at Tjmaxx or Marshalls. Ive really fallen in love with david yurman and want to build my collection. I love a awesome deal so please let me know! )))




I was actually wondering on this too, hope someone here knows!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

chiarasunflower said:


> hey girlies! I was wondering if any of you girls have spotted David Yurman at Tjmaxx or Marshalls. Ive really fallen in love with david yurman and want to build my collection. I love a awesome deal so please let me know! )))



Never any Yurman. Many Lagos, john hardy, charriol. Maybe he focuses on his outlet stores.


----------



## katran26

chiarasunflower said:


> hey girlies! I was wondering if any of you girls have spotted David Yurman at Tjmaxx or Marshalls. Ive really fallen in love with david yurman and want to build my collection. I love a awesome deal so please let me know! )))



No Yurman at TJ's - I've been looking for years now...


----------



## atlcoach

chiarasunflower said:


> hey girlies! I was wondering if any of you girls have spotted David Yurman at Tjmaxx or Marshalls. Ive really fallen in love with david yurman and want to build my collection. I love a awesome deal so please let me know! )))




I've never seen Yurman at TJs or Marshall's, but if you are near a Neiman Marcus Last Call you can find Yurman there.


----------



## AEGIS

rocknroll666 said:


> I just got that same blue Vince at TJ's in Tyson's Corner, for the ladies in that area, so a few other similar find's in Clearance not my size, but if you are a Small or Medium i saw more Vince and Helmut Lang tops.





oo good to know! thanks for the tip


----------



## AEGIS

Jen123 said:


> I'm actually out of town for business in Indianapolis ... I'm still trying to figure out how I should get all this on the plane back to North Carolina!





awww man my husband is heading to Indianapolis tomorrow for work.  I told him I don't want to come with him bc there is nothing to do in Indi...if only I knew


----------



## AEGIS

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2381156
> 
> 
> View attachment 2381157
> View attachment 2381158
> 
> View attachment 2381159
> 
> Some of the things I saw few days ago at the new tj maxx in Friendship heights DC that opened last week.
> 
> I like the runaway selection here





I meant to go visit that location.  I am glad they upgraded it bc the previous one across the street was heinous and so smelly


----------



## designerworld1

I bought hh dress


----------



## ha9313

Balenciaga mini in black $849.99 at TJMaxx Tysons, VA anyone?


----------



## ha9313

This balenciaga original price is $1235


----------



## IzzeyAnn

Rebecca Minkoff M.A.C Daddy in Freesia w/ silver hardware. 99$ on clearance.


----------



## diamondsfrost

That's a beautiful color! What size is it?


----------



## Jen123

Just when I thought I was done for a while I walked in to innocently return something and saw more markdowns!!!

Vince $90



Vince $120


----------



## IzzeyAnn

diamondsfrost said:


> That's a beautiful color! What size is it?




It's called Freesia. It's deep dark pink.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I ran to another Runway store after seeing everyone's latest finds and NADA. I'm just not having much luck these days...


----------



## AEGIS

Jen123 said:


> Just when I thought I was done for a while I walked in to innocently return something and saw more markdowns!!!
> 
> Vince $90
> View attachment 2390691
> 
> 
> Vince $120
> View attachment 2390692





those look so comfy!

i got a juicy couture shirt for my lil sissy--originally $120+ for $25

A trina turk blouse originally $225 for $50 [the blouse is below]

a random lacoste sweatshirt and another black shirt


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Found a Helmut top $12
	

		
			
		

		
	




Rich & skinny jeans $15
Rag & bone jeans $25
Rag & bone flats 

Went to the scary side of town... So it may be a while before I go back LOL


----------



## Myblackbag

Givenchy $799.99


----------



## Jen123

AEGIS said:


> those look so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> i got a juicy couture shirt for my lil sissy--originally $120+ for $25
> 
> 
> 
> A trina turk blouse originally $225 for $50 [the blouse is below]
> 
> 
> 
> a random lacoste sweatshirt and another black shirt




I love that blouse!


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> Found a Helmut top $12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2391077
> 
> 
> Rich & skinny jeans $15
> Rag & bone jeans $25
> Rag & bone flats
> 
> Went to the scary side of town... So it may be a while before I go back LOL




I'm so jealous you found rag and bone flats at yours! What color are they?


----------



## Jen123

Myblackbag said:


> Givenchy $799.99
> View attachment 2391078
> 
> View attachment 2391079




Great find!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> I'm so jealous you found rag and bone flats at yours! What color are they?







They're 37.5 so they are too big on me


----------



## katran26

Went to Boston TJ's---noticed that clearance was so-so, some biggie names (Pucci, etc) BUT all designer clearance were totally damaged...so just a warning.

Saw a Chloe and Stella McCartney bag- both full price...


----------



## HauteRN

Found this beautiful Vince silk shirt in perfect condition for $39






I also found this Vince navy trench coat for $59!
Has original tags for $495!


----------



## rea11yb0red

HauteRN said:


> Found this beautiful Vince silk shirt in perfect condition for $39
> 
> View attachment 2391528
> 
> View attachment 2391529
> 
> 
> I also found this Vince navy trench coat for $59!
> Has original tags for $495!
> 
> View attachment 2391530
> 
> View attachment 2391531




Great Vince finds!  I originally bought that trench for $120 but decided to return it. Glad you found it for cheaper.


----------



## krissa

HauteRN said:


> Found this beautiful Vince silk shirt in perfect condition for $39
> 
> View attachment 2391528
> 
> View attachment 2391529
> 
> 
> I also found this Vince navy trench coat for $59!
> Has original tags for $495!
> 
> View attachment 2391530
> 
> View attachment 2391531



Both are gorgeous. Do you have the sku for the jacket?!?


----------



## HauteRN

Sure 




I hope you find it because it is so flattering!


----------



## HauteRN

rea11yb0red said:


> Great Vince finds!  I originally bought that trench for $120 but decided to return it. Glad you found it for cheaper.




Why did you return it? It is so tailored that I think I would've paid $120 for it! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> View attachment 2391495
> 
> 
> They're 37.5 so they are too big on me




That's my size.. Oh how I wish I was closer! Super cute! I am still stalking mine constantly waiting for the boots to be marked down


----------



## gottaluvmybags

HauteRN said:


> Found this beautiful Vince silk shirt in perfect condition for $39
> 
> View attachment 2391528
> 
> View attachment 2391529
> 
> 
> I also found this Vince navy trench coat for $59!
> Has original tags for $495!
> 
> View attachment 2391530
> 
> View attachment 2391531




So pretty!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> That's my size.. Oh how I wish I was closer! Super cute! I am still stalking mine constantly waiting for the boots to be marked down




PM me if interested


----------



## krissa

HauteRN said:


> Sure
> 
> View attachment 2391614
> 
> 
> I hope you find it because it is so flattering!



Thanks a lot!!


----------



## AEGIS

HauteRN said:


> Found this beautiful Vince silk shirt in perfect condition for $39
> 
> View attachment 2391528
> 
> View attachment 2391529
> 
> 
> I also found this Vince navy trench coat for $59!
> Has original tags for $495!
> 
> View attachment 2391530
> 
> View attachment 2391531




great finds!


this is the baily44 shirt i picked up except mine is all black for $49.99


----------



## merrydish

Congratulations on your gorgeous finds at outstanding prices. Love TJMaxx and Marshals and especially the $$$ I save.


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> PM me if interested




You are so sweet! I need to back off from spending for a while I have been so bad with all these sales


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> You are so sweet! I need to back off from spending for a while I have been so bad with all these sales




I hear ya!!  I found a pair of preloved Newburys for $160 an I'm trying to resist!!!


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> I hear ya!!  I found a pair of preloved Newburys for $160 an I'm trying to resist!!!




That is a hard temptation to resist!


----------



## rea11yb0red

HauteRN said:


> Why did you return it? It is so tailored that I think I would've paid $120 for it! &#9786;&#65039;




Yes the trench fit so well but I decided I probably wasn't going to wear it that much so back it went.


----------



## mpepe32

Had such a great day at tj maxx today!!!! I found a silver Lagos cuff style caviar bracelet for $229 and a Rebecca minkoff mini luscious hobo in burgundy for $249  My mom purchased a Judith ripka blue quartz and sapphire doublet ring in 14 k yellow gold retail price was $2600. She paid just under $1000 I can't remember the exact amount.  We were both elatated.  It was a fun and memorable mother daughter day.  I wish I could figure out how to upload pictures  but thanks for letting my share.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I can't believe all these amazing finds at TK Maxx - I think I need to dig deeper in my local store!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I think I just got the deal of the century on a mis- marked bag!!! I will post pics when I get home!!!!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

I was just browsing a new Marshall's today after lunch.  I was surprised to see Rebecca Minkoff bags, because I usually don't see them much.  I was looking at them since I haven't seen them in person before, I was at the end of the rack and spotted my favorite color- purple.

I did a double take when I saw the price.  Then ran to the check out.  I also donated to st. Jude's because I felt so guilty about the price I paid for this quality leather bag!  (It did have some stratches on it that I easily overlooked for the price!))


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Cute bag! How much? 



addicted2shoppn said:


> I was just browsing a new Marshall's today after lunch.  I was surprised to see Rebecca Minkoff bags, because I usually don't see them much.  I was looking at them since I haven't seen them in person before, I was at the end of the rack and spotted my favorite color- purple.
> 
> I did a double take when I saw the price.  Then ran to the check out.  I also donated to st. Jude's because I felt so guilty about the price I paid for this quality leather bag!  (It did have some stratches on it that I easily overlooked for the price!))
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393601
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393604


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Suggested retail....
	

		
			
		

		
	





What I paid...


----------



## gemini582

addicted2shoppn said:


> Suggested retail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393622
> 
> 
> 
> What I paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393625


Wow you got lucky. I was looking at that exact bag today and it was marked $129.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow!!!!



addicted2shoppn said:


> suggested retail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393622
> 
> 
> 
> what i paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393625


----------



## addicted2shoppn

gemini582 said:


> Wow you got lucky. I was looking at that exact bag today and it was marked $129.



I know! All the other RM bags were marked around $120 in that store too! 




shoppinggalnyc said:


> Holy cow!!!!



That's what I thought!


----------



## mpepe32

Omg that's unbelievable!!!!  So happy for you


----------



## TeamHutchens

addicted2shoppn said:


> Suggested retail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393622
> 
> 
> 
> What I paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393625


It so pays off to really look, plus you paid it forward with donating. Kudos!


----------



## stacestall

addicted2shoppn said:


> Suggested retail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393622
> 
> 
> 
> What I paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393625


wow!!!! that is super awesome!!!!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

addicted2shoppn said:


> Suggested retail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393622
> 
> 
> 
> What I paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393625



Yowza!!! That's a great mistake


----------



## katran26

addicted2shoppn said:


> Suggested retail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393622
> 
> 
> 
> What I paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393625




Wow! That is amazing!!


----------



## Jen123

addicted2shoppn said:


> Suggested retail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393622
> 
> 
> 
> What I paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393625




Best mistake ever!!!


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Thanks ladies  I knew you would be the only ones to truly understand my excitement!!!


----------



## Jen123

A couple buys from this weekend!

North face shoes for $50




Huge bottle of philosophy body wash for only $5!! The cashier said it was marked wrong!




Catherine malandrino skirt for $40




Equipment for $40




Commando bra for $15. If anyone hasn't tried commando underwear you need to try! It's awesome!!!


----------



## magdalinka

addicted2shoppn said:


> Suggested retail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393622
> 
> 
> 
> What I paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393625


OMG this is unbelievable! I wish they made mistakes like that more often


----------



## merrydish

That skirt is spectacular and so chic! Love all your purchases but that skirt is truly stunning.


----------



## Tuuli35

addicted2shoppn said:


> Suggested retail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393622
> 
> 
> 
> What I paid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2393625


This is amazing!


----------



## katran26

^ I adore that blouse!!!


----------



## Jen123

merrydish said:


> That skirt is spectacular and so chic! Love all your purchases but that skirt is truly stunning.







katran26 said:


> ^ I adore that blouse!!!




Thank you both so much! I have been so lucky with these sales lately!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

I LOVE Marshalls & TJMaxx...my husband thinks I go there wayyy to much...he didn't know about it before he met me...but now he likes it too, and even brags about some of his finds to others haha.

Reading this thread is such a pleasure!

I'm just glad that I've never seen a fake there yet...yikes!  What if you tried to return the fake?  Would they give you problems?  I know that if you try to return items over 100$ it has to be checked... =X


----------



## AuthenticChanel

I have to say I can't stop reading this thread and it's 3 am in the morning! =X


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Sorry about the spasmatic posts...reading this is so exciting!!  There are so many past finds that I wish I could have posted~ 
here are some from recent memory:

Prada Daino Large Leather Tote $1100
Botega Venetta look alike black tote Made in Italy 99.99! I saw it first, but since my girlfriend was visiting from overseas, I let her have it =] T.T cry*
Cartier Baiser Vole Perfume 3.4 oz $59.99! wow!
Shiseido Bio Performance Refining Serums (big! stocked up on 5 of them) $39.99
14K Gold Signature letter pendants with chain reg $250 purchased $105 each (bought every letter for gifts!)
Bvlgari Cashmere Beanie Hat $59.99
Citizen genuine diamond bezel Eco-Drive watches - $119-$159.99 (bought 3)
Olive Wood cutting boards Made in Italy $12.99
Le Creuset Cast Iron Pots reg $300+ purchased $149.99
countless designer perfumes from Juicy to Kenzo to Bvlgari
Tumi suitcases carry on and check in size $139.99 - $299.99
Cashmere sweaters for the husband $39.99
Crabtree and Evelyn Lavender Hand Therapies original size reg $28, purhcased $6.99 each!! (I bought about 20 of these...haha)

and of course I love sifting through the home and food isles for all types of gourmet oils, spices, salts, and vinegars...
It's 3 am and my brain is dead...but there are countless things things...and now that it's holiday season...their inventory will be even more spectacular...oh I love you Marshalls & TJ Maxx...how do you do it???


----------



## awong817

so jealous of the runway stores your areas. no runway store here in san francisco


----------



## AuthenticChanel

I know you mentioned this in a different thread...but my dream would be to find a Celine Luggage at TJMaxx!!  You are my hero!


----------



## rainneday

awong817 said:


> so jealous of the runway stores your areas. no runway store here in san francisco


There is one in San Rafael  and one in orinda moraga!


----------



## HauteRN

Jen123 said:


> A couple buys from this weekend!
> 
> North face shoes for $50
> 
> View attachment 2394508
> 
> 
> Huge bottle of philosophy body wash for only $5!! The cashier said it was marked wrong!
> 
> View attachment 2394509
> 
> 
> Catherine malandrino skirt for $40
> 
> View attachment 2394510
> 
> 
> Equipment for $40
> 
> View attachment 2394511
> 
> 
> Commando bra for $15. If anyone hasn't tried commando underwear you need to try! It's awesome!!!
> 
> View attachment 2394513




Geez, lady! You have some serious luck!!! I didn't even know Commando made bras, but I do love their panties!

That skirt is uhhhmazing!!! I also love the animal print top too 

Congrats on all of your amazing finds!!


----------



## Jen123

HauteRN said:


> Geez, lady! You have some serious luck!!! I didn't even know Commando made bras, but I do love their panties!
> 
> That skirt is uhhhmazing!!! I also love the animal print top too
> 
> Congrats on all of your amazing finds!!




Why thank you very much!! I am hoping the streak is over for now because my wallet is exhausted!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Went to TJ's today and got a pair of Paige skinny jeans for 25 dollars and the cutest ciaté nail polish for $1.99


----------



## BoriquaNina

Hi there!!! This steal has a bit of a little back story. 

My mother purchased these beautiful glass cut to look like crystal bathroom accessories and shared them with me last week. My BF and I just had our bathroom redone (still trying to pick a new counter top though) and I needed something new and fabulous to go along with it and knew these were the ones! So went to the local TJMaxx/Homegoods on the hunt. Unfortunately they didn't have them but while browsing I stumbled across a great pair of Brian Atwood pumps! Normally $350 and marked down to just $59.99! I couldn't believe my eyes! I haven't stepped foot in a TJMaxx in years and couldn't believe these deals existed. Of course the only two pairs left were 1/2 size too small and 2 sizes too small but I was hooked! With my trusty new cell phone I looked up the closest TJMaxx and drove right over. My DBF and I went straight to shoes (completely forgetting we were originally on the hunt for the toothbrush holder) and found 1 pair, not even close to my size. So a bit defeated I wandered through the shoe department heading back to the front door to leave when I spotted a Prada shoe box. 

Prada? What?! I rushed over to see there were other high end designer shoe boxes next to them. YSL? Louboutin? Valentino?! I was so excited. It was like an urban shoe myth that TJMaxx carried these designer goods! Next to the boxes was a glass display case, I peeked in and saw a pair of bow Valentino pumps I'd had on my wish list for over a year! My DBF (obviously could tell by my excessive gasping that I was excited) already walked away to find a sales associate. What do you know? After she opens the case they are EXACTLY my size and 55% off! Needless to say they came home with me! I'm sooo in love!!! 


*As for the toothbrush holder, my mom found it for me at another TJMaxx the very next day!*


----------



## scbear00

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi there!!! This steal has a bit of a little back story.
> 
> My mother purchased these beautiful glass cut to look like crystal bathroom accessories and shared them with me last week. My BF and I just had our bathroom redone (still trying to pick a new counter top though) and I needed something new and fabulous to go along with it and knew these were the ones! So went to the local TJMaxx/Homegoods on the hunt. Unfortunately they didn't have them but while browsing I stumbled across a great pair of Brian Atwood pumps! Normally $350 and marked down to just $59.99! I couldn't believe my eyes! I haven't stepped foot in a TJMaxx in years and couldn't believe these deals existed. Of course the only two pairs left were 1/2 size too small and 2 sizes too small but I was hooked! With my trusty new cell phone I looked up the closest TJMaxx and drove right over. My DBF and I went straight to shoes (completely forgetting we were originally on the hunt for the toothbrush holder) and found 1 pair, not even close to my size. So a bit defeated I wandered through the shoe department heading back to the front door to leave when I spotted a Prada shoe box.
> 
> Prada? What?! I rushed over to see there were other high end designer shoe boxes next to them. YSL? Louboutin? Valentino?! I was so excited. It was like an urban shoe myth that TJMaxx carried these designer goods! Next to the boxes was a glass display case, I peeked in and saw a pair of bow Valentino pumps I'd had on my wish list for over a year! My DBF (obviously could tell by my excessive gasping that I was excited) already walked away to find a sales associate. What do you know? After she opens the case they are EXACTLY my size and 55% off! Needless to say they came home with me! I'm sooo in love!!!
> 
> 
> *As for the toothbrush holder, my mom found it for me at another TJMaxx the very next day!*


GORGEOUS!  I hope there is a fabulous holiday party in your future for their debut!


----------



## merrydish

Stunning shoes and applause for persevering on getting the right size so you can wear them properly and comfortably. 

Also, like that toothbrush holder. We're redoing out bathroom so you've given the the impetus to check out offerings at TJ Maxx.


----------



## rea11yb0red

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi there!!! This steal has a bit of a little back story.
> 
> My mother purchased these beautiful glass cut to look like crystal bathroom accessories and shared them with me last week. My BF and I just had our bathroom redone (still trying to pick a new counter top though) and I needed something new and fabulous to go along with it and knew these were the ones! So went to the local TJMaxx/Homegoods on the hunt. Unfortunately they didn't have them but while browsing I stumbled across a great pair of Brian Atwood pumps! Normally $350 and marked down to just $59.99! I couldn't believe my eyes! I haven't stepped foot in a TJMaxx in years and couldn't believe these deals existed. Of course the only two pairs left were 1/2 size too small and 2 sizes too small but I was hooked! With my trusty new cell phone I looked up the closest TJMaxx and drove right over. My DBF and I went straight to shoes (completely forgetting we were originally on the hunt for the toothbrush holder) and found 1 pair, not even close to my size. So a bit defeated I wandered through the shoe department heading back to the front door to leave when I spotted a Prada shoe box.
> 
> Prada? What?! I rushed over to see there were other high end designer shoe boxes next to them. YSL? Louboutin? Valentino?! I was so excited. It was like an urban shoe myth that TJMaxx carried these designer goods! Next to the boxes was a glass display case, I peeked in and saw a pair of bow Valentino pumps I'd had on my wish list for over a year! My DBF (obviously could tell by my excessive gasping that I was excited) already walked away to find a sales associate. What do you know? After she opens the case they are EXACTLY my size and 55% off! Needless to say they came home with me! I'm sooo in love!!!
> 
> 
> *As for the toothbrush holder, my mom found it for me at another TJMaxx the very next day!*




Congrats!  Did you happen to buy these at the District location?  I saw these and they're  gorgeous. Glad they found a good home.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

What  I saw today at TJMaxx on rt 1 in NJ , the one past Menlow Park mall  :

Various Zac Posen clutches and wallets 
Rebecca Minkoff Python clutch (purchased for friend, $129.99)
FURLA wallet (kept,$69.99) 
Derek Lam 10 Crosby Bag / clutch 
Victor & Rolf Flower Bomb 3.4 OZ $99.99 compared to $125+  (kept!)


----------



## ATXpurselover

I got a great chambray shirt by 7 denim at my local Marshalls in Dallas (Preston location)


----------



## krissa

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi there!!! This steal has a bit of a little back story.
> 
> My mother purchased these beautiful glass cut to look like crystal bathroom accessories and shared them with me last week. My BF and I just had our bathroom redone (still trying to pick a new counter top though) and I needed something new and fabulous to go along with it and knew these were the ones! So went to the local TJMaxx/Homegoods on the hunt. Unfortunately they didn't have them but while browsing I stumbled across a great pair of Brian Atwood pumps! Normally $350 and marked down to just $59.99! I couldn't believe my eyes! I haven't stepped foot in a TJMaxx in years and couldn't believe these deals existed. Of course the only two pairs left were 1/2 size too small and 2 sizes too small but I was hooked! With my trusty new cell phone I looked up the closest TJMaxx and drove right over. My DBF and I went straight to shoes (completely forgetting we were originally on the hunt for the toothbrush holder) and found 1 pair, not even close to my size. So a bit defeated I wandered through the shoe department heading back to the front door to leave when I spotted a Prada shoe box.
> 
> Prada? What?! I rushed over to see there were other high end designer shoe boxes next to them. YSL? Louboutin? Valentino?! I was so excited. It was like an urban shoe myth that TJMaxx carried these designer goods! Next to the boxes was a glass display case, I peeked in and saw a pair of bow Valentino pumps I'd had on my wish list for over a year! My DBF (obviously could tell by my excessive gasping that I was excited) already walked away to find a sales associate. What do you know? After she opens the case they are EXACTLY my size and 55% off! Needless to say they came home with me! I'm sooo in love!!!
> 
> 
> *As for the toothbrush holder, my mom found it for me at another TJMaxx the very next day!*



Awesome story!! Gorgeous shoes


----------



## gail13

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi there!!! This steal has a bit of a little back story.
> 
> My mother purchased these beautiful glass cut to look like crystal bathroom accessories and shared them with me last week. My BF and I just had our bathroom redone (still trying to pick a new counter top though) and I needed something new and fabulous to go along with it and knew these were the ones! So went to the local TJMaxx/Homegoods on the hunt. Unfortunately they didn't have them but while browsing I stumbled across a great pair of Brian Atwood pumps! Normally $350 and marked down to just $59.99! I couldn't believe my eyes! I haven't stepped foot in a TJMaxx in years and couldn't believe these deals existed. Of course the only two pairs left were 1/2 size too small and 2 sizes too small but I was hooked! With my trusty new cell phone I looked up the closest TJMaxx and drove right over. My DBF and I went straight to shoes (completely forgetting we were originally on the hunt for the toothbrush holder) and found 1 pair, not even close to my size. So a bit defeated I wandered through the shoe department heading back to the front door to leave when I spotted a Prada shoe box.
> 
> Prada? What?! I rushed over to see there were other high end designer shoe boxes next to them. YSL? Louboutin? Valentino?! I was so excited. It was like an urban shoe myth that TJMaxx carried these designer goods! Next to the boxes was a glass display case, I peeked in and saw a pair of bow Valentino pumps I'd had on my wish list for over a year! My DBF (obviously could tell by my excessive gasping that I was excited) already walked away to find a sales associate. What do you know? After she opens the case they are EXACTLY my size and 55% off! Needless to say they came home with me! I'm sooo in love!!!
> 
> 
> *As for the toothbrush holder, my mom found it for me at another TJMaxx the very next day!*



I love good shopping karma, obviously it was meant to be.


----------



## BoriquaNina

Thanks, gail13, krissa, scbear00 & merrydish, best of luck on your new bathroom & accessories! I'm in love with ours!

rea11yb0red I did! I actually didn't even know there was a TJMaxx there until Saturday. I pass by the one on Harbor in Costa Mesa all the time when I'm running errands (I live in Newport Back Bay).


----------



## Loveleather83

When're I go to my Marshall's and t.j. Maxx I feel like I can never go looking for something remotely specific. The best finds I have found have been when I randomly just go in looking for nothing in particular


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Agreed - I never find anything I was looking for LOL.



Loveleather83 said:


> When're I go to my Marshall's and t.j. Maxx I feel like I can never go looking for something remotely specific. The best finds I have found have been when I randomly just go in looking for nothing in particular


----------



## krissa

Has anyone had any luck scoring good deals @ the TJ Maxx in Rdige Hill (Yonkers, NY)??


----------



## HauteRN

Found this beautiful Alice and Olivia stretch silk with leather trim dress at TJ's for $25 (original price $368)!


----------



## KabiOsi

So true... i always go in with an open mind... 




Loveleather83 said:


> When're I go to my Marshall's and t.j. Maxx I feel like I can never go looking for something remotely specific. The best finds I have found have been when I randomly just go in looking for nothing in particular


----------



## bakeacookie

I have to go in with a general idea. Like "I want a new top today" or "I need a dress for this occasion" just so I don't end up buying things I don't need. Gotta stay focused. 

But when it's "I want new shoes" and it's a runway store, oh man, best Tjmaxx/ Marshall's shopping trip all the time. XD


----------



## merrydish

HauteRN said:


> Found this beautiful Alice and Olivia stretch silk with leather trim dress at TJ's for $25 (original price $368)!
> 
> View attachment 2401615
> 
> View attachment 2401617



Wow, gorgeous dress at a bargain price! Major congratulations!!!


----------



## harlem_cutie

krissa said:


> Has anyone had any luck scoring good deals @ the TJ Maxx in Rdige Hill (Yonkers, NY)??



I bought Nike sports bras and running capris for $9.99 last week. Their  shoe and handbag selection is pretty dismal. They have great makeup  selection but you have to get there when they first put it out. My BFF  bought a MK watch for $59 on clearance. They are very hit or miss IMO. 

My  fave TJ Maxx in NYC is the one on 98th and Columbus. They have high  turnover but have a great selection of bedding, shoes and skincare.



HauteRN said:


> Found this beautiful Alice and Olivia stretch silk with leather trim dress at TJ's for $25 (original price $368)!
> 
> View attachment 2401615
> 
> View attachment 2401617



AMAZING deal! Congrats! I paid full price for this dress back in April.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Agreed - I used to live a couple blocks away from that location and I went almost daily! It was my favorite too 



harlem_cutie said:


> I bought Nike sports bras and running capris for $9.99 last week. Their  shoe and handbag selection is pretty dismal. They have great makeup  selection but you have to get there when they first put it out. My BFF  bought a MK watch for $59 on clearance. They are very hit or miss IMO.
> 
> My  fave TJ Maxx in NYC is the one on 98th and Columbus. They have high  turnover but have a great selection of bedding, shoes and skincare.
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING deal! Congrats! I paid full price for this dress back in April.


----------



## tamburger

BoriquaNina said:


> Hi there!!! This steal has a bit of a little back story.
> 
> My mother purchased these beautiful glass cut to look like crystal bathroom accessories and shared them with me last week. My BF and I just had our bathroom redone (still trying to pick a new counter top though) and I needed something new and fabulous to go along with it and knew these were the ones! So went to the local TJMaxx/Homegoods on the hunt. Unfortunately they didn't have them but while browsing I stumbled across a great pair of Brian Atwood pumps! Normally $350 and marked down to just $59.99! I couldn't believe my eyes! I haven't stepped foot in a TJMaxx in years and couldn't believe these deals existed. Of course the only two pairs left were 1/2 size too small and 2 sizes too small but I was hooked! With my trusty new cell phone I looked up the closest TJMaxx and drove right over. My DBF and I went straight to shoes (completely forgetting we were originally on the hunt for the toothbrush holder) and found 1 pair, not even close to my size. So a bit defeated I wandered through the shoe department heading back to the front door to leave when I spotted a Prada shoe box.
> 
> Prada? What?! I rushed over to see there were other high end designer shoe boxes next to them. YSL? Louboutin? Valentino?! I was so excited. It was like an urban shoe myth that TJMaxx carried these designer goods! Next to the boxes was a glass display case, I peeked in and saw a pair of bow Valentino pumps I'd had on my wish list for over a year! My DBF (obviously could tell by my excessive gasping that I was excited) already walked away to find a sales associate. What do you know? After she opens the case they are EXACTLY my size and 55% off! Needless to say they came home with me! I'm sooo in love!!!
> 
> 
> *As for the toothbrush holder, my mom found it for me at another TJMaxx the very next day!*


Which TJmaxx was this!?


----------



## BoriquaNina

tamburger said:


> Which TJmaxx was this!?


The one at the District (Tustin Legacy). They had a lot of stuff.


----------



## bakeacookie

BoriquaNina said:


> The one at the District (Tustin Legacy). They had a lot of stuff.



That's one of the best TJ maxx  IMO.


----------



## tobefetching

addicted2shoppn said:


> Thanks ladies  I knew you would be the only ones to truly understand my excitement!!!


 
WOW! Someone really messed up on marking the RM bags at their fulfillment center - I thought *I* got the deal of the century last night when I found a MAM for $99.99 (originally $495). TJ Maxx just had a ton of MAMs and they were $249.99, which is the proper markdown (bags are supposed to be roughly 50% off - I used to work for TJX companies!). Congratulations! So exciting.


----------



## Jinsun

I found a pair of the vince leather pants with the elastic cuff that pple were scoring. I was shocked. Never find vince at my local store. It was on clearance for $299 so it didnt come home with me .

I love looking at housewares. I get excited when I find anything Villeroy and Boch.  Thinking about driving to a home goods 1.5 hrs away to see what they have.  Anyone else into dinnerware???


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got a few good things last week on clearance!

Sue Devitt Microquatic Oxygen Infusion Masque $4 I think I already threw the box away
Philosophy Gingersnap 32oz Shampoo, Shower Gel & Bubblebath $5
Cath Kidston London Blossom Body Scrub $3 also already threw the box away
Vanilla Bean 16oz hand soap and   Pumpkin & Shea Exfoliating Soap $1.50 each (one tag, these seemed to go straight to a 70% discount)
Sorrelli necklace (this is so long I am going to use it as a belt) $29
Marc Jacobs cuff bracelet $29


----------



## Pyyrimidal

Jinsun said:


> I found a pair of the vince leather pants with the elastic cuff that pple were scoring. I was shocked. Never find vince at my local store. It was on clearance for $299 so it didnt come home with me .
> 
> I love looking at housewares. I get excited when I find anything Villeroy and Boch.  Thinking about driving to a home goods 1.5 hrs away to see what they have.  Anyone else into dinnerware???


Vince sweaters (100+) and long sleeves (50) seems to be in stock TJMaxx and Marshalls lately for winter.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

HauteRN said:


> Found this beautiful Alice and Olivia stretch silk with leather trim dress at TJ's for $25 (original price $368)!
> 
> View attachment 2401615
> 
> View attachment 2401617


 
Love it!!  Lucky!


----------



## sparksfly

My tjmaxx had this Nars Andy Warhol palette for $40. I would have bought it, but it looked like it was all glitter.


----------



## Jen123

sparksfly said:


> My tjmaxx had this Nars Andy Warhol palette for $40. I would have bought it, but it looked like it was all glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409172




Wow I have never seen nars there!


----------



## sparksfly

Jen123 said:


> Wow I have never seen nars there!




Me either. I don't see much high end make up.


----------



## bakeacookie

Found a cute Kate Spade coverlet for 22$. It's so adorable and matches my room!


----------



## PurseMonster

Lucky!


----------



## louvigilante

Went into my local runway store and it feels soo bare! they shoe racks had a whole row empty. I can't remember for the life of me if they do anything special for Black Friday, does anyone remember? I wonder if they are going to stick soon.

Also, anyone know when the next markdown is? There are a few pairs of Gucci shoes in my size that I'd love to give a home but want the price to drop. In the square, it says 22.


----------



## AEGIS

Loveleather83 said:


> When're I go to my Marshall's and t.j. Maxx I feel like I can never go looking for something remotely specific. The best finds I have found have been when I randomly just go in looking for nothing in particular




That's the BEST way to shop at TJMAXX imo


----------



## Kfoorya2

louvigilante said:


> Went into my local runway store and it feels soo bare! they shoe racks had a whole row empty. I can't remember for the life of me if they do anything special for Black Friday, does anyone remember? I wonder if they are going to stick soon.
> 
> Also, anyone know when the next markdown is? There are a few pairs of Gucci shoes in my size that I'd love to give a home but want the price to drop. In the square, it says 22.




I remember they don't do anything for Black Friday as they say they are always on reduced prices.


----------



## louvigilante

Kfoorya2 said:


> I remember they don't do anything for Black Friday as they say they are always on reduced prices.



That's what I figured. I wonder if they will at least restock.


----------



## bella601

sparksfly said:


> My tjmaxx had this Nars Andy Warhol palette for $40. I would have bought it, but it looked like it was all glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2409172



Nice!


----------



## bella601

LuxeDeb said:


> I got a few good things last week on clearance!
> 
> Sue Devitt Microquatic Oxygen Infusion Masque $4 I think I already threw the box away
> Philosophy Gingersnap 32oz Shampoo, Shower Gel & Bubblebath $5
> Cath Kidston London Blossom Body Scrub $3 also already threw the box away
> Vanilla Bean 16oz hand soap and   Pumpkin & Shea Exfoliating Soap $1.50 each (one tag, these seemed to go straight to a 70% discount)
> Sorrelli necklace (this is so long I am going to use it as a belt) $29
> Marc Jacobs cuff bracelet $29



Nice haul


----------



## housewivesfan

If anyone is interested, I saw Gucci watches at the Pittsburgh/Cranberry store today.  Not positive of the prices, but the one I got there a couple of months ago was $299.


----------



## merrydish

I'm not near Pittsburgh but I'll check my local TJ to see if they have Gucci watches. Thanks for posting.


----------



## idoru_meta

Proenza Schouler large Keep All in black £650 (the bag is about £1000 in the UK normally) with dust bag and only a couple of tiny scratches on the front pocket that are hardly noticeable and should come out.

I live in a small town with no designer shops to speak of so I pretty much fell over seeing the bag in my local store. When I went to pay for it the shop assistant called two other assistants over to say "someone is buying the £650 bag" in hushed tones. They had been waiting for a couple of weeks to see who would finally buy it - I don't think anyone else who went in knew what it was. It was waiting for me. 

I have had lots of other good purchases in there before, but nothing this nice. Sounds like you ladies with the runways stores are very lucky!


----------



## bakeacookie

idoru_meta said:


> Proenza Schouler large Keep All in black £650 (the bag is about £1000 in the UK normally) with dust bag and only a couple of tiny scratches on the front pocket that are hardly noticeable and should come out.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a small town with no designer shops to speak of so I pretty much fell over seeing the bag in my local store. When I went to pay for it the shop assistant called two other assistants over to say "someone is buying the £650 bag" in hushed tones. They had been waiting for a couple of weeks to see who would finally buy it - I don't think anyone else who went in knew what it was. It was waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had lots of other good purchases in there before, but nothing this nice. Sounds like you ladies with the runways stores are very lucky!




That's awesome!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

idoru_meta said:


> Proenza Schouler large Keep All in black £650 (the bag is about £1000 in the UK normally) with dust bag and only a couple of tiny scratches on the front pocket that are hardly noticeable and should come out.
> 
> 
> 
> I live in a small town with no designer shops to speak of so I pretty much fell over seeing the bag in my local store. When I went to pay for it the shop assistant called two other assistants over to say "someone is buying the £650 bag" in hushed tones. They had been waiting for a couple of weeks to see who would finally buy it - I don't think anyone else who went in knew what it was. It was waiting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have had lots of other good purchases in there before, but nothing this nice. Sounds like you ladies with the runways stores are very lucky!




Good for u!!  Would love to see it!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

My tjx had kate spade wallets where the tags had a MSRP in British Pounds £.


----------



## lovinmom

i went to tj maxx and marshalls but couldn't find a pair of slippers that i loved. i figured they are a perfect holiday gift, cheap and cozy (from the heart). i saw a review of the tk instyle slippers on one of my fav blogs and I bought a few slippers for coworkers and family. Also got the Lucy slippers for myself of course, they just look too cute. they're a perfect cozy gift that's low-priced and good quality. 
found them on amazon. [www.amazon.com]
wish they were at tj maxx and marshalls to begin with.


----------



## idoru_meta

HeartMyMJs said:


> Good for u!!  Would love to see it!



Posted a couple of quick snaps in the Keep All thread:

http://forum.purseblog.com/proenza-schouler/proenza-schouler-ps1-keep-all-bag-670871-42.html


----------



## housewivesfan

There are Valentino Rockstud bags and a Gucci Bamboo shopping tote  on the TJMAXX website.  Also Gucci and Chopard watches and some Gucci gold jewelry.  Click on "MaxxFlash lux for less" for all the goodies!


----------



## merrydish

Thanks, Housewivesfan! Off to check it out.


----------



## Kfoorya2

housewivesfan said:


> There are Valentino Rockstud bags and a Gucci Bamboo shopping tote  on the TJMAXX website.  Also Gucci and Chopard watches and some Gucci gold jewelry.  Click on "MaxxFlash lux for less" for all the goodies!



Thanks for sharing. I didn't know there is good deals online!


----------



## Jen123

Ladies I scored again!

Chloe jacket for $60!!




Vince jacket for $120 down from $995




Rachel Roy blazer for $40




Joie sweater for $40




Rag and bone dress for $45


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I scored again!
> 
> Chloe jacket for $60!!
> 
> View attachment 2415948
> 
> 
> Vince jacket for $120 down from $995
> 
> View attachment 2415949
> 
> 
> Rachel Roy blazer for $40
> 
> View attachment 2415950
> 
> 
> Joie sweater for $40
> 
> View attachment 2415951
> 
> 
> Rag and bone dress for $45
> 
> View attachment 2415952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415953




I love everything!! Great scores


----------



## hatbox

Marshall's - Theory cotton button-up for $39 on clearance! And my first Vince item - sweater for $49 (also clearance)


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> I love everything!! Great scores



Thank you! I am super excited about the Vince, the leather is so nice!



hatbox said:


> Marshall's - Theory cotton button-up for $39 on clearance! And my first Vince item - sweater for $49 (also clearance)
> View attachment 2416209



Love the sweater!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Score! I found two of the same Vince leather blazers - but one is too small and the other is too big. I took them but I may have to return them 



Jen123 said:


> Ladies I scored again!
> 
> Chloe jacket for $60!!
> 
> View attachment 2415948
> 
> 
> Vince jacket for $120 down from $995
> 
> View attachment 2415949
> 
> 
> Rachel Roy blazer for $40
> 
> View attachment 2415950
> 
> 
> Joie sweater for $40
> 
> View attachment 2415951
> 
> 
> Rag and bone dress for $45
> 
> View attachment 2415952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415953


----------



## Jen123

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Score! I found two of the same Vince leather blazers - but one is too small and the other is too big. I took them but I may have to return them



I tried two on, and one felt a bit snug and the other a bit big. I decided to go with the more snug because I tend to buy larger jackets thinking I will layer but never end up doing so.


----------



## mizzky

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I scored again!
> 
> Chloe jacket for $60!!
> 
> View attachment 2415948
> 
> 
> Vince jacket for $120 down from $995
> 
> View attachment 2415949
> 
> 
> Rachel Roy blazer for $40
> 
> View attachment 2415950
> 
> 
> Joie sweater for $40
> 
> View attachment 2415951
> 
> 
> Rag and bone dress for $45
> 
> View attachment 2415952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415953






Great finds! Love the rag and bone dress


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I would do the same but I got a 2 and 10 - I would have kept a 4 or 6...maybe an 8



Jen123 said:


> I tried two on, and one felt a bit snug and the other a bit big. I decided to go with the more snug because I tend to buy larger jackets thinking I will layer but never end up doing so.


----------



## k5ml3k

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I would do the same but I got a 2 and 10 - I would have kept a 4 or 6...maybe an 8




Which tj was this?


----------



## Jen123

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I would do the same but I got a 2 and 10 - I would have kept a 4 or 6...maybe an 8



ah yeah that's a big difference.. maybe someone will have returned your size when you go back


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Yeah  I looked on ebay and it's not even worth selling them so they should probably just go back...maybe I'll check another store to see if I can find my size.



Jen123 said:


> ah yeah that's a big difference.. maybe someone will have returned your size when you go back


----------



## sparksfly

Got j brand and joe jeans for $25 each. A pair of black and a pair of pink.


----------



## mharri20

Got some cute red rag & bone jeans for $25! Pretty excited about them since they only had 2 pair (a 25 and 28) and the 28 fit perfectly. Can't take a pic since they are already wrapped up for Xmas


----------



## magdalinka

Just found this Elie Tahari Andreas leather drape jacket in my size for $139, original retail $425. I have been waiting for the mark down and caught it just on time


----------



## louvigilante

magdalinka said:


> Just found this Elie Tahari Andreas leather drape jacket in my size for $139, original retail $425. I have been waiting for the mark down and caught it just on time




Love love LOVE the jacket!


----------



## TeamHutchens

magdalinka said:


> Just found this Elie Tahari Andreas leather drape jacket in my size for $139, original retail $425. I have been waiting for the mark down and caught it just on time




Nice steal


----------



## Jen123

magdalinka said:


> Just found this Elie Tahari Andreas leather drape jacket in my size for $139, original retail $425. I have been waiting for the mark down and caught it just on time




Love that!!

Found these yesterday!


----------



## Jen123

Also got the see by Chloe jacket in beige too! At $60 I couldn't pass!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I saw Whitney Houston's mom in TJ Maxx in NJ when I was shopping yesterday  The salesgirl pointed her out. I felt bad so I didn't take a pic - but I should have taken a picture of her cart - she had a lot of nice designer stuff in there...


----------



## magdalinka

louvigilante said:


> Love love LOVE the jacket!





TeamHutchens said:


> Nice steal





Jen123 said:


> Love that!!
> 
> Found these yesterday!
> View attachment 2418921


Thanks lovely ladies 
Jen123 - great score on the RM shoes!


Jen123 said:


> Also got the see by Chloe jacket in beige too! At $60 I couldn't pass!
> 
> View attachment 2418924


That jacket looks very flattering on, great find!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Fendi $149.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Jen123 said:


> Also got the see by Chloe jacket in beige too! At $60 I couldn't pass!
> 
> View attachment 2418924




This is great! I love this!


----------



## eikaj

Found a T3 featherweight luxe hair dryer for 80, original price was 250. &#128522;


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> Fendi $149.


Great deal on the Fendi. Congrats!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

My TK Maxx is stacked with SPANX at 90% off, Theyskens Theory, Mih and Joe's Jeans. It was ridiculous.


They also had bottles of Dom Perignon. 

They have everything.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

CommeUneEtoile said:


> My TK Maxx is stacked with SPANX at 90% off, Theyskens Theory, Mih and Joe's Jeans. It was ridiculous.
> 
> 
> They also had bottles of Dom Perignon.
> 
> They have everything.






Wowza!  I was shocked I found a clarisonic aria yesterday lol


----------



## qudz104

My tjmaxx which usually doesn't have much good stuff in the fragrance department even had flowerbomb, elie Saab and a bunch of other nice high end perfumes. They were still a bit pricey for tjmaxx so I held off.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Some givenchy bags I saw today at the tj maxx friendship heights location


----------



## louvigilante

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2421059
> View attachment 2421060
> View attachment 2421061
> 
> 
> Some givenchy bags I saw today at the tj maxx friendship heights location




Beautiful bag. So are month 22's getting marked down? I saw our markdown lady a few days ago. Going tomorrow to check my Gucci shoes to see if they came down yet.


----------



## mrt91592

1. just got a vince poncho sweater retails for 325 on sale for 99 at marshall's (the one olivia palermo is wearing but in black)!

2. also recently got a beautiful silk theory blouse that retails for 225 on sale for 39

3. different store but there is a chain called annie sez in nj which sells women's clothing (usually not very good) and i got this marc by marc jacobs silk blouse on super sale for 24 that's normally 270! 

4. again, at marshall's, current/elliott floral jeans normally 214 for 49.99

5. hudson tuxedo jeans on sale for 25 originally retail for 198

6. a few white vince t-shirts ranging from 20-40 normally in the 90 range probably

7. nike varsity jacket on sale for 49.99 originally retails for 450

8.  michael kors boots for 60 originally retail for 250

that's just the beginning!! i don't even remember other things at  the moment! but basically i mostly shop at these places!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

^awesome finds.

I found YSL, Lanvin and Valentino ties at my TK Maxx. They were $25-$35. I got some as xmas presents for the men in the family.


----------



## mrt91592

CommeUneEtoile said:


> ^awesome finds.
> 
> I found YSL, Lanvin and Valentino ties at my TK Maxx. They were $25-$35. I got some as xmas presents for the men in the family.


I find designer stuff at my marshall's not TJ and mostly in the men's section sadly for me  a lot of designer sweaters, button-ups, dress pants (gucci, ysl, rag & bone, valentino, etc)

i'm dying to go to a good TJ Maxx runway store and check out the bags...was at one in NYC but i didn't see the handbags they had


----------



## Wilsom04

Tjmaxx in Dublin, Ca had a nice mini Fendi bag today!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Wilsom04 said:


> Tjmaxx in Dublin, Ca had a nice mini Fendi bag today!


Wow! I'm surprised to hear that. There is never anything good designer wise at this tjmaxx, its a waste of time.


----------



## Wilsom04

ilovemykiddos said:


> Wow! I'm surprised to hear that. There is never anything good designer wise at this tjmaxx, its a waste of time.




I was so surprised as well! I immediately said to myself " oh, they turned this into a runway store".


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Wilsom04 said:


> I was so surprised as well! I immediately said to myself " oh, they turned this into a runway store".


did they really turn it into a runway store? they have no designer brands, its really messy and the shoe selection is terrible.


----------



## IraPo

I bought this Steve Madden navy satchel at TJMAXX.. Love it!


----------



## KayuuKathey

IraPo said:


> I bought this Steve Madden navy satchel at TJMAXX.. Love it!



Uber cute, i love those grommets!


----------



## MissDJN

I found a Michael Kors Hamilton in luggage for $200 at TJmaxx.


----------



## Wilsom04

ilovemykiddos said:


> did they really turn it into a runway store? they have no designer brands, its really messy and the shoe selection is terrible.



I do not think so......as I walked around the whole store. You know the bags are at the front so it was promising once I saw the bag that it could be!

I did notice a lot of Tumi bags which was different for this location.


----------



## pavilion

I went to my local Marshalls and was pleasantly surprised when I found the quantity of contemporary brands that are normally at TJ Maxx runway stores. I was able to get a pair of blue Vince jeans on clearance for $25 and a wool Theory sweater on clearance for $69.99.  And the other weekend I found run raisin colored Vince jeans that I got on clearance for $49.99.


----------



## pavilion

pavilion said:


> i went to my local marshalls and was pleasantly surprised when i found the quantity of contemporary brands that are normally at tj maxx runway stores. I was able to get a pair of blue vince jeans on clearance for $25 and a wool theory sweater on clearance for $69.99.  And the other weekend i found run raisin colored vince jeans that i got on clearance for $49.99.


----------



## Luv n bags

Love the jeans!


----------



## slauslau

My latest is this pair of Adrienne Vittadini Prim nude sandals for....*$10*! 

You know when you see the price and just think something must be wrong with them if they are only $10! NOPE, nothing wrong with them!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

slauslau said:


> My latest is this pair of Adrienne Vittadini Prim nude sandals for....*$10*!
> 
> You know when you see the price and just think something must be wrong with them if they are only $10! NOPE, nothing wrong with them!!!
> 
> View attachment 2426339
> 
> 
> View attachment 2426340




What a find! Congrats!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Chloe coat marked down to 249 on clearance at friends hip heights tj maxx


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Scored a bunch of things today at TJ's on clearance:

1. Lucky Brand three-button moto-style jacket for $27
2. August Silk grey sweater with white blouse collar and hem for $20
3. Ralph Lauren red 3/4 sleeve peplum top for $27
4. Ella Moss faux fur jacket for $49
5. Ella Moss red moto-style jacket for $69
6. Vince long, sleeveless belted cardigan for $70

Here are photos of the two Ella Moss pieces.


----------



## k5ml3k

Diamond Dazed said:


> Scored a bunch of things today at TJ's on clearance:
> 
> 1. Lucky Brand three-button moto-style jacket for $27
> 2. August Silk grey sweater with white blouse collar and hem for $20
> 3. Ralph Lauren red 3/4 sleeve peplum top for $27
> 4. Ella Moss faux fur jacket for $49
> 5. Ella Moss red moto-style jacket for $69
> 6. Vince long, sleeveless belted cardigan for $70
> 
> Here are photos of the two Ella Moss pieces.




Oh I love those jackets!! Congrats!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

k5ml3k said:


> Oh I love those jackets!! Congrats!


 
Thank you 

I'm thinking of wearing the faux fur to work tomorrow with a simple scoop-neck top, pencil skirt and boots. It's so cuddly--just the thing for this frigid Midwestern weather!


----------



## k5ml3k

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thank you
> 
> I'm thinking of wearing the faux fur to work tomorrow with a simple scoop-neck top, pencil skirt and boots. It's so cuddly--just the thing for this frigid Midwestern weather!




That would be adorable! Yeah I feel ya...not enjoying this cold weather in Chicago.


----------



## Pao9

Just saw chanel watches at Tj! The ones with the blinged out diamonds, from $18k down to $12k anyone interested? Lol!!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Pao9 said:


> Just saw chanel watches at Tj! The ones with the blinged out diamonds, from $18k down to $12k anyone interested? Lol!!!!




Are you serious! Chanel at tj maxx!!! I haven't even seen a pair of shoes or bag there and now they have the 18k watch! Lol


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:


> Just saw chanel watches at Tj! The ones with the blinged out diamonds, from $18k down to $12k anyone interested? Lol!!!!



OMG whaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!! picts?!


----------



## Jen123

Has anyone seen bv at tjs lately?? I saw 2 last year but never saw any again!


----------



## Pao9

Jen123 said:


> OMG whaaaat!!!!!!!!!!!! picts?!



I should have taken pics. What was I thinking!!!! They had a white and a black!!! I heard the founder of Tj/ marshals lives in boca raton so that agora needs to be ready whenever he visits, I have seen others that were better but things sell fast there!


Kfoorya2 said:


> Are you serious! Chanel at tj maxx!!! I haven't even seen a pair of shoes or bag there and now they have the 18k watch! Lol



I agree I was looking for a bag! Lol! I guess watches are not sold only by chanel so they get them from other suppliers, same as perfumes and cosmetics. I did see a travel palette makeup from chanel as well, priced at $69



Jen123 said:


> Has anyone seen bv at tjs lately?? I saw 2 last year but never saw any again!



I saw the intrecciato yesterday! In salmon! So pretty! I think it was $1300!


----------



## shester

I just purchased  Cole Haan Air combat boots for $29 at TJ Maxx. I love them,but they have tons of scratches,any suggestions?


----------



## Jen123

Pao9 said:


> I should have taken pics. What was I thinking!!!! They had a white and a black!!! I heard the founder of Tj/ marshals lives in boca raton so that agora needs to be ready whenever he visits, I have seen others that were better but things sell fast there!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the intrecciato yesterday! In salmon! So pretty! I think it was $1300!




Ah I don't know why i never see bv at the Raleigh runways. I saw 1 in Columbus 2 years ago and 1 in Virginia beach last year but that's it.


----------



## sfennell14

Kfoorya2 said:


> Are you serious! Chanel at tj maxx!!! I haven't even seen a pair of shoes or bag there and now they have the 18k watch! Lol




I saw a Chanel watch at TJ Maxx in Tysons Corner, VA last week, there was only 1!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Pao9 said:


> Just saw chanel watches at Tj! The ones with the blinged out diamonds, from $18k down to $12k anyone interested? Lol!!!!



Countryside has Chanel black watch with diamonds 12k. Ippolito and Roberto Coin jewelry also.  Oakbrook also has Baume Mercier and Chopard watches. Wonderful holiday selections this year.


----------



## TeamHutchens

shester said:


> I just purchased  Cole Haan Air combat boots for $29 at TJ Maxx. I love them,but they have tons of scratches,any suggestions?




Cute. Love the pink. The scratches give it character   Still love them


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Got a Dior tie from $170 down to $19.
They also had alot of Robert Rodriguez clothes from his current collection.


----------



## housewivesfan

Jen123 said:


> Has anyone seen bv at tjs lately?? I saw 2 last year but never saw any again!



I saw a gorgeous BV at a TJ's Pittsburgh about a month ago.   It was snapped up quickly though!


----------



## housewivesfan

Pao9 said:


> Just saw chanel watches at Tj! The ones with the blinged out diamonds, from $18k down to $12k anyone interested? Lol!!!!



Karl Lagerfeld would probably have a stroke if he knew that there was anything Chanel at a place like TJ Maxx!


----------



## Kfoorya2

housewivesfan said:


> Karl Lagerfeld would probably have a stroke if he knew that there was anything Chanel at a place like TJ Maxx!




Exactly! Hahahhah


----------



## shester

TeamHutchens said:


> Cute. Love the pink. The scratches give it character   Still love them




Thanks, you're right they do give the boots a touch of character. Plus I rather have the scratches than damage the boots by trying to get rid of them.


----------



## nancypants

Tjmaxx at Bev con has 2 j12's. $12k- the blinded out ones.the SA said they had Chopstd earlier.


----------



## Jen123

housewivesfan said:


> I saw a gorgeous BV at a TJ's Pittsburgh about a month ago.   It was snapped up quickly though!




Omg that's amazing! Glad to know that it's still possible for me to find one at my runway!


----------



## deltalady

shester said:


> I just purchased  Cole Haan Air combat boots for $29 at TJ Maxx. I love them,but they have tons of scratches,any suggestions?



Leather conditioner should help with those scratches.


----------



## shester

deltalady said:


> Leather conditioner should help with those scratches.




Thank You, I believe I have leather conditioner, so I may test a couple of spots to see how it works out.


----------



## aga5

I got some great items tjmaxx.com too, three tops from Torn by Ronny Kobo, which are still regular priced or $100+ on the CUSP website


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I found this Clover Canyon dress today at TJ Maxx for $45 (retailed for $199):


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I went to another TJ Maxx this morning and bought this cute iPad case from Kate Spade for $19.99:


----------



## authenticplease

HermesNewbie said:


> I found this Clover Canyon dress today at TJ Maxx for $45 (retailed for $199):





aga5 said:


> I got some great items tjmaxx.com too, three tops from Torn by Ronny Kobo, which are still regular priced or $100+ on the CUSP website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2431103





HermesNewbie said:


> I went to another TJ Maxx this morning and bought this cute iPad case from Kate Spade for $19.99:



What great finds!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That is sooo cute!




HermesNewbie said:


> I went to another TJ Maxx this morning and bought this cute iPad case from Kate Spade for $19.99:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

authenticplease said:


> What great finds!


 


shoppinggalnyc said:


> That is sooo cute!


 
Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Kelsey11490

I found this emma fox tote for $100 down from $150 and this perlina wallet for $29 down from $39. I love them both. I've been wanting an emma fox bag for a while now but was never able to find one on clearance ^_^


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kelsey11490 said:


> I found this emma fox tote for $100 down from $150 and this perlina wallet for $29 down from $39. I love them both. I've been wanting an emma fox bag for a while now but was never able to find one on clearance ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2433239
> View attachment 2433240


 
Nice finds!


----------



## Kelsey11490

HermesNewbie said:


> Nice finds!




Thank u!


----------



## Kelsey11490

For some reason 2 of the credit card slots in the wallet are very tight. Do you guys think they'll loosen up with use? I don't want to return it :'(


----------



## jules 8

Kelsey11490 said:


> For some reason 2 of the credit card slots in the wallet are very tight. Do you guys think they'll loosen up with use? I don't want to return it :'(



Yes, they will definitely loose  up a bit with use....keep it


----------



## Kelsey11490

I hope so! You should have seen me trying to get my card out of it yesterday. It would have been hilarious for someone who it wasn't happening to lol


----------



## LabelLover81

aga5 said:


> I got some great items tjmaxx.com too, three tops from Torn by Ronny Kobo, which are still regular priced or $100+ on the CUSP website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2431103


I didn't even know you could shop TJ online!


----------



## Kelsey11490

LabelLover81 said:


> I didn't even know you could shop TJ online!




Yea! It just started in September ^_^


----------



## TeamHutchens

LabelLover81 said:


> I didn't even know you could shop TJ online!




I didn't either. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## doctorsparkles

I love TJ!  I didn't know you could shop online!  So awesome!  Best deals ever for the best stuff too!  I love bargain shopping when I can... so that when I  can't, I won't feel so guilty!  Sweet splurges make the world go round...


----------



## Kelsey11490

Am I the only person that thinks a lot of these super expensive bags (I mean like $700+) look like other bags that you can buy for $200-$300? I'm talking retail, not tjx prices


----------



## diamondsfrost

Kelsey11490 said:


> Am I the only person that thinks a lot of these super expensive bags (I mean like $700+) look like other bags that you can buy for $200-$300? I'm talking retail, not tjx prices


Yup. Buying the brand, not the product.


----------



## Kelsey11490

diamondsfrost said:


> Yup. Buying the brand, not the product.


Right! And here I was thinking maybe I spent too much on my bag for $100 lol!


----------



## Kelsey11490

Funny thing is that none of the stores by me have those super expensive brands. They know better than to bother bringing them where there's no money lmao.


----------



## housewivesfan

My friend told me a funny story about the recent trip she made to the runway store with her DH, who knows zilch about fashion.  Anyway, she showed him one of the designer, four figure bags, and he said, "You need to take that up to the counter and show them that it is mismarked.  They definitely have the decimal point in ghe wrong place as that bag couldn't cost more than $100 at TJMaxx".   LOL


----------



## Jen123

Saw hanky pankys today.. First time I have seen them there!


----------



## missellecee

I spotted this gem yesterday at the TJ Maxx in Boca Raton for $999. Obviously I had to take it home with me....


----------



## authenticplease

missellecee said:


> I spotted this gem yesterday at the TJ Maxx in Boca Raton for $999. Obviously I had to take it home with me....
> 
> View attachment 2436183




Woohoo!  So incredibly gorgeous!  

Congrats on an incredible find


----------



## katlun

missellecee said:


> I spotted this gem yesterday at the TJ Maxx in Boca Raton for $999. Obviously I had to take it home with me....
> 
> View attachment 2436183



Need to drive the 1 1/2 north to hit that store

Enjoy your need purse


----------



## gottaluvmybags

[QU OTE=missellecee;25881250]I spotted this gem yesterday at the TJ Maxx in Boca Raton for $999. Obviously I had to take it home with me....

View attachment 2436183

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


Oh so lovely!


----------



## Kelsey11490

I never heard of this brand but I love the quality of the bag. The leather feels superb and the bag looks like it was so carefully crafted and every detail is perfect. I'm in love with it. My first Italian bag &#128525;


----------



## emilymg

missellecee said:


> I spotted this gem yesterday at the TJ Maxx in Boca Raton for $999. Obviously I had to take it home with me....
> 
> View attachment 2436183



Ahh so sweet! What an awesome find, congrats!

I love reading this thread. Unfortunately none of the TJs or Marshalls around me carry such nice things! I guess I'll just have to live vicariously through all of you here lol.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

missellecee said:


> I spotted this gem yesterday at the TJ Maxx in Boca Raton for $999. Obviously I had to take it home with me....
> 
> View attachment 2436183


 
WOW - major score! Congrats! It's such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Jen123

missellecee said:


> I spotted this gem yesterday at the TJ Maxx in Boca Raton for $999. Obviously I had to take it home with me....
> 
> View attachment 2436183




Wow congrats!!!!


----------



## Luv n bags

Love the BBag!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I got Marc Jacobs 439/S sunglasses from 220&#8364; down to 24&#8364; (not even on sale!) the other day. 

They also had lots and lots of Givenchy, YSL, Dior, Gucci, Tods, Carlina Herrera and Missoni sunglasses from 39-124&#8364; incl. boxes.


----------



## sunnysd11

emilymg said:


> Ahh so sweet! What an awesome find, congrats!
> 
> I love reading this thread. Unfortunately none of the TJs or Marshalls around me carry such nice things! I guess I'll just have to live vicariously through all of you here lol.[/QUOTE


----------



## Kfoorya2

missellecee said:


> I spotted this gem yesterday at the TJ Maxx in Boca Raton for $999. Obviously I had to take it home with me....
> 
> View attachment 2436183




At that price I wouldn't have passed either! It's a great color combo too! Congrats on your find dear


----------



## sfennell14

...


----------



## daisygrl

Got this Equipment shirt for $25. Originally $260. And J Brand skinnies also for $25. Originally $189. Both at Marshalls. TJMaxx around here has absolutely nothing.


----------



## Kelsey11490

daisygrl said:


> Got this Equipment shirt for $25. Originally $260. And J Brand skinnies also for $25. Originally $189. Both at Marshalls. TJMaxx around here has absolutely nothing.




Over here it's the opposite. Marshall's is always lacking. I barely bother going there anymore


----------



## krissa

daisygrl said:


> Got this Equipment shirt for $25. Originally $260. And J Brand skinnies also for $25. Originally $189. Both at Marshalls. TJMaxx around here has absolutely nothing.



Too cute! Great deal


----------



## bella601

daisygrl said:


> Got this Equipment shirt for $25. Originally $260. And J Brand skinnies also for $25. Originally $189. Both at Marshalls. TJMaxx around here has absolutely nothing.



Pretty


----------



## bobochu

My local Marshall's (the Canadian one) opened in April. For 3-4ish months, they had a "Premier designers" section that had really good finds. We're talking Lanvin, Ferragamo, Dolce & Gabbana, Gucci, and more! I saw a nice pair of Lanvin shoes for $250 that I came really close to purchasing.

Now, they have eliminated all but one of the stock there, and a sad pair of Tod's Laccetto loafers remain  (in a godawful, fugly, turquoise color with a stain in the leather, no wonder nobody bought it).

Memories. :cry:


----------



## <3 purses

missellecee said:


> I spotted this gem yesterday at the TJ Maxx in Boca Raton for $999. Obviously I had to take it home with me....
> 
> View attachment 2436183


Love the bag


----------



## louvigilante

Just snagged this Doma leather jacket.  On their website it's listed for $719. Marked 199$ at Marshall's on clearance!  Even better got to use two gift cards I got for Christmas so paid even less! Love love love it!


----------



## LianaY

Very nice, enjoy!


----------



## TeamHutchens

louvigilante said:


> Just snagged this Doma leather jacket.  On their website it's listed for $719. Marked 199$ at Marshall's on clearance!  Even better got to use two gift cards I got for Christmas so paid even less! Love love love it!
> 
> View attachment 2442067




Cute jacket!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

louvigilante said:


> Just snagged this Doma leather jacket.  On their website it's listed for $719. Marked 199$ at Marshall's on clearance!  Even better got to use two gift cards I got for Christmas so paid even less! Love love love it!
> 
> View attachment 2442067


 
Beautiful jacket at such a great price!!


----------



## HRHtcs

Currently sitting in the Tj maxx parking lot waiting for the store to open (I can never get up early enough to do this but today I had to drop the boyfriend off at the office so I figured id come bright and early!) There are so many obvious eBayers here waiting in their cars. This is a runway tjx so I'm assuming that's why...I had no idea this TJ maxx got so intense..oh well. End rant.


----------



## louvigilante

HRHtcs said:


> Currently sitting in the Tj maxx parking lot waiting for the store to open (I can never get up early enough to do this but today I had to drop the boyfriend off at the office so I figured id come bright and early!) There are so many obvious eBayers here waiting in their cars. This is a runway tjx so I'm assuming that's why...I had no idea this TJ maxx got so intense..oh well. End rant.




I have a runway store literally a mile from our house. I have to pass it every morning when I drop off my daughter at preschool. There is usually 5-10 people there waiting. I've gone a few times at opening but never know what to look for so leave empty handed. 

Can't wait to hear what you snag!


----------



## HRHtcs

H at Tj maxx? When I saw orange I was like....no way. They also had a black j12 and white j12


----------



## Jen123

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 2442649
> View attachment 2442650
> 
> 
> H at Tj maxx? When I saw orange I was like....no way. They also had a black j12 and white j12




Holyyyyyyy sh*t!!!! I literally cannot believe it!


----------



## Jen123

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 2442649
> View attachment 2442650
> 
> 
> H at Tj maxx? When I saw orange I was like....no way. They also had a black j12 and white j12




Which tjs? I would die happy if my runways carried these watches


----------



## HRHtcs

Jen123 said:


> Which tjs? I would die happy if my runways carried these watches



Marlton NJ! The one on rt. 73


----------



## atlcoach

HRHtcs said:


> Marlton NJ! The one on rt. 73




My friend saw one in Atlanta too!! I couldn't believe it!!


----------



## dingdong79

HRHtcs said:


> Marlton NJ! The one on rt. 73


How much are the watches?


----------



## HRHtcs

dingdong79 said:


> How much are the watches?



They were around 12k. I don't remember the exact price


----------



## mokummeisje

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 2442649
> View attachment 2442650
> 
> 
> H at Tj maxx? When I saw orange I was like....no way. They also had a black j12 and white j12




So how much was were they??!


----------



## mokummeisje

mokummeisje said:


> So how much was were they??!




Oops just saw you mentioned 12K....sigh


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

if watches make it there...could bags, too?

TJ is everything.


----------



## authenticplease

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 2442649
> View attachment 2442650
> 
> 
> H at Tj maxx? When I saw orange I was like....no way. They also had a black j12 and white j12



  I am speechless!  There is hope that I may one day find a clic clac bracelet there then


----------



## atlcoach

authenticplease said:


> I am speechless!  There is hope that I may one day find a clic clac bracelet there then




Me too!! The H watch at Perimeter was the silver version with white band for $1500. I was so tempted!!


----------



## ltaylor882

I found this beauty at tj maxx last weekend. The original tag said $348 and I got it on clearance for $100. I think the color is gorgeous and the leather feels soft and well made. It's my first Ralph Lauren so we'll have to see how well it holds up.


----------



## katran26

CommeUneEtoile said:


> if watches make it there...could bags, too?
> 
> TJ is everything.



omg that would be amazing!!! *fingers crossed*


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Went today (again)....
I got this trench dress by Marc by Marc Jacobs with the tag from theoutnet.com still attached. So funny because I was eyeing it there but didn't get to purchase it when is was included in the clearance section.
http://www.theoutnet.com/product/33...der&siteID=gcdL_ATRVoE-MKXcCK4Ra2wkpsO2t3JYLA

same price though..


They also had Rick Owens sweaters and leather jackets,  Celine Coats and dresses, Givenchy blouses for 50&#8364;  and as usual alot of Club Monaco.


----------



## katran26

^ Wow, interesting...I didn't know TJ buy's from the Outnet. I've seen Yoox tags on items, but not the Outnet yet...


----------



## Jen123

Ladies I was horrified to find a tommy sweater with a Vince tag!!! I notified the employees at Marshall's and they laughed it off saying "only this would happen at our store"


----------



## Jinsun

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was horrified to find a tommy sweater with a Vince tag!!! I notified the employees at Marshall's and they laughed it off saying "only this would happen at our store"
> 
> View attachment 2445794
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445795



That's horrible!


----------



## merrydish

Well, I'm astonished. Nothing to laugh about and I'm dismayed the empioyees would do that.


----------



## Jen123

Jinsun said:


> That's horrible!







merrydish said:


> Well, I'm astonished. Nothing to laugh about and I'm dismayed the empioyees would do that.




I'm upset that it was returned without a second glance! They should be hiring people like us lol we know our brands!!!


----------



## Tsunami

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was horrified to find a tommy sweater with a Vince tag!!! I notified the employees at Marshall's and they laughed it off saying "only this would happen at our store"
> 
> View attachment 2445794
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445795


Omg which location was this at?


----------



## bakeacookie

I see tag switching all the time at one Marshall's. Usually they steal easily identified stuff like Ralph Lauren. I stopped buying clothes at. Marshall's because it's become annoying to sift through all those and have to question every label on the racks. Usually no one cares at the store, they put the item back on the shelf after all.


----------



## Kfoorya2

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was horrified to find a tommy sweater with a Vince tag!!! I notified the employees at Marshall's and they laughed it off saying "only this would happen at our store"
> 
> View attachment 2445794
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445795




This is so bad!!!


----------



## katran26

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was horrified to find a tommy sweater with a Vince tag!!! I notified the employees at Marshall's and they laughed it off saying "only this would happen at our store"
> 
> View attachment 2445794
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445795



Ugh, that's horrid...although I'm not surprised, I saw a fishy looking "Pucci" blouse with the pucci tag badly sewn on, and the blouse was no pucci. At TJ's people sometimes buy the pricey item, rip the tag off, sew it on something cheap, and do a return, thereby keeping the pricey item. It's very sad. There's no quality control sometimes.


----------



## louvigilante

Wow! I never knew this happened. Will have to look closer when I find something there now to be safe.


----------



## LabelLover81

atlcoach said:


> Me too!! The H watch at Perimeter was the silver version with white band for $1500. I was so tempted!!


So I asked the Valentino boutique about one of their watches being at TJ once, and they told me that because watches are made by an outside manufacturer, they can't control if they end up at discount stores like Marshall's/TJ. I wonder if that's the case with H watches and Chanel. Does H make their own bracelets, or is it a vendor?  I hope you find one!


----------



## Jen123

Tsunami said:


> Omg which location was this at?




Marshall's in rocky river ohio


----------



## shester

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was horrified to find a tommy sweater with a Vince tag!!! I notified the employees at Marshall's and they laughed it off saying "only this would happen at our store"
> 
> View attachment 2445794
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445795




Something similar actually happened to me recently. I bought a sweater that I thought was Theory from an out of town Marshall's a couple of months ago. I went to return it at a local Marshall's for a store credit (b/c I had lost the receipt). And I was accused of switching the tags,I was horrified,hurt and embarrassed! I completely understand them wanting to protect themselves and other customers by not taking the sweater back,but if the original store was as cautious, this wouldn't have happened in the first place! I also saw items at T.j Maxx,where the tags inside of shirts,didn't match the names of the expensive price tags. I told a SA and received a similar response as you did.


----------



## Jen123

I think when the tag switching happens it's pretty obvious to people like us who know quality and the brands... I think the people who do the switching are not very inconspicuous about it. I still feel safe shopping at tjs and Marshall's for this reason. But to an employee with limited brand knowledge, they would never know if they were getting a fake returned to them


----------



## uadjit

I got this silver John Hardy Kali link bracelet at TJ's. EDIT: the attachment isn't working.


----------



## uadjit

I'm going to try again.


----------



## authenticplease

uadjit said:


> View attachment 2446768
> 
> 
> I'm going to try again.



Nice!!


----------



## uadjit

authenticplease said:


> Nice!!




Thanks.  Sometimes I love TJ's


----------



## LoveMyMarc

I was shocked when I saw this Rebecca Minkoff MAC in the clearance section at TJ Maxx. I have seen a few small accessories here and there by RM, so I snatched this up as soon as I saw it! It was $169.99 but I got it for $119.99.


----------



## louvigilante

LoveMyMarc said:


> I was shocked when I saw this Rebecca Minkoff MAC in the clearance section at TJ Maxx. I have seen a few small accessories here and there by RM, so I snatched this up as soon as I saw it! It was $169.99 but I got it for $119.99.




Nice! I saw a few of them at ours. I like them but just wouldn't use them enough. Instead I found this travel tote in Navy on clearance for $49. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




They had another one in a different color but was totally marked wrong (regular price 249 on clearance for $149). It's ok, liked this one more. 

Also found this cute Kate Spade tank on clearance for $35.  Perfect for spring time!


----------



## Jen123

uadjit said:


> I got this silver John Hardy Kali link bracelet at TJ's. EDIT: the attachment isn't working.




That is so pretty!!!


----------



## Jen123

LoveMyMarc said:


> I was shocked when I saw this Rebecca Minkoff MAC in the clearance section at TJ Maxx. I have seen a few small accessories here and there by RM, so I snatched this up as soon as I saw it! It was $169.99 but I got it for $119.99.




Love the color!


----------



## uadjit

Jen123 said:


> That is so pretty!!!



Thanks. 

@LoveMyMarc - Nice MAC score


----------



## Jen123

shester said:


> Something similar actually happened to me recently. I bought a sweater that I thought was Theory from an out of town Marshall's a couple of months ago. I went to return it at a local Marshall's for a store credit (b/c I had lost the receipt). And I was accused of switching the tags,I was horrified,hurt and embarrassed! I completely understand them wanting to protect themselves and other customers by not taking the sweater back,but if the original store was as cautious, this wouldn't have happened in the first place! I also saw items at T.j Maxx,where the tags inside of shirts,didn't match the names of the expensive price tags. I told a SA and received a similar response as you did.



Goodness I am sorry that happened to you. I would be pretty ticked off if they accused me of that!!


----------



## mranda

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was horrified to find a tommy sweater with a Vince tag!!! I notified the employees at Marshall's and they laughed it off saying "only this would happen at



That is awful! A TJs near me is HORRIBLE when it comes to tag switching. Mainly DVF, vince, Helmut Lang, and Theory. Always reattached onto some ridiculously cheap looking thing. The SA didn't care when I said something about it. I stopped going there for a while because it's so bad. Randomly went in last week and sure enough, one of the first racks I looked at.... Vince tag sewn onto a random ugly top. Sad to think of the people who are generally unfamiliar with the clothing thinking they bought a DVF when it's probably from like wet seal.


----------



## soshesaid

Do you by any chance live in CA? I see this happening a lot here. 



mranda said:


> That is awful! A TJs near me is HORRIBLE when it comes to tag switching. Mainly DVF, vince, Helmut Lang, and Theory. Always reattached onto some ridiculously cheap looking thing. The SA didn't care when I said something about it. I stopped going there for a while because it's so bad. Randomly went in last week and sure enough, one of the first racks I looked at.... Vince tag sewn onto a random ugly top. Sad to think of the people who are generally unfamiliar with the clothing thinking they bought a DVF when it's probably from like wet seal.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

Why don't they just put an axtra tag on the sleeve or something? They do it here. No tag switching possible.


----------



## LabelLover81

louvigilante said:


> Nice! I saw a few of them at ours. I like them but just wouldn't use them enough. Instead I found this travel tote in Navy on clearance for $49.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446955
> 
> 
> They had another one in a different color but was totally marked wrong (regular price 249 on clearance for $149). It's ok, liked this one more.
> 
> Also found this cute Kate Spade tank on clearance for $35.  Perfect for spring time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2446956



I love that top!!!!


----------



## MissStepcut

I think I just discovered my new Internet home. Here is one of my recent MBMJ scores.


----------



## louvigilante

LabelLover81 said:


> I love that top!!!!




Thanks!


----------



## shester

Jen123 said:


> Goodness I am sorry that happened to you. I would be pretty ticked off if they accused me of that!!




Thank you. Yes,I was pretty upset and disappointed. I called corporate to inform them that it seems tag switching has increased at both TJ Maxx and Marshall's. I do hope they implement new training techniques to help prevent this from happening and getting worse.


----------



## HRHtcs

random, but fun find at Marshalls this morning...this Balenciaga l'essence candle was stuffed in with the perfumes. I had to get it! Looked it up online and sold for $65 on Neiman Marcus


----------



## LabelLover81

My first job ever was at a Marshall's when I was 16. I remember one day I was returning a shirt for a customer, a plain white blouse. The tag said $99.99. I remember saying out loud "wow! This shirt cost $100!!" (This was back in the 90s when prices like that were rare).   My manager happened to be standing there and quickly examined it a determined tag switching had occurred and refused the return. 
My point is, if you see suspicious clothes, ask for the store manager and show them. Regular employees probably won't care about tag switching, but a store manger definitely will. It ruins their bottom line.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 2442649
> View attachment 2442650
> 
> 
> H at Tj maxx? When I saw orange I was like....no way. They also had a black j12 and white j12


 
Whoa! Hermes at TJ Maxx?? Unbelievable!

I remember years ago a woman in the Hermes forum found several Hermes items at a discount store in the NYC area. They were all deeply discounted and authentic.


----------



## louvigilante

My store has yellow tags out! Spotted this Celine bag on sale. Didn't snatch it up but wanted to share. Did find a Rag n Bone top for $25 for myself!


----------



## Jen123

louvigilante said:


> My store has yellow tags out! Spotted this Celine bag on sale. Didn't snatch it up but wanted to share. Did find a Rag n Bone top for $25 for myself!
> 
> View attachment 2450676




Hurray!!! I love yellow tag sale!


----------



## katran26

LabelLover81 said:


> My first job ever was at a Marshall's when I was 16. I remember one day I was returning a shirt for a customer, a plain white blouse. The tag said $99.99. I remember saying out loud "wow! This shirt cost $100!!" (This was back in the 90s when prices like that were rare).   My manager happened to be standing there and quickly examined it a determined tag switching had occurred and refused the return.
> My point is, if you see suspicious clothes, ask for the store manager and show them. Regular employees probably won't care about tag switching, but a store manger definitely will. It ruins their bottom line.



ITA and well said...I think you're right - if you purchase a suspicious item or see one, tell a manager right away.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Yellow sticker Fendi!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Another yellow sticker Fendi


----------



## afsweet

Hadn't been to marshalls in a long time so I went yesterday. Didn't see anything I wanted though. Saw a pair of Kate spade heels with a yellow tag for $40, if they mark it down to 20 I'll get them. Was most surprised to see maclaren strollers! 1 was even a double stroller for twins. Price for the single was almost 300.


----------



## louvigilante

stephc005 said:


> Hadn't been to marshalls in a long time so I went yesterday. Didn't see anything I wanted though. Saw a pair of Kate spade heels with a yellow tag for $40, if they mark it down to 20 I'll get them. Was most surprised to see maclaren strollers! 1 was even a double stroller for twins. Price for the single was almost 300.




Our TJMaxx had them too. I was watching to see if they dropped but someone ending buying them.  

For Marshall's, when do they usually so their yellow tags? I saw some James Pearse tops I want but can't pull the trigger. They had a ton of them too.


----------



## dingdong79

PrincessDarbe said:


> Another yellow sticker Fendi


Whoa-impressive finds!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

PrincessDarbe said:


> Yellow sticker Fendi!


 


PrincessDarbe said:


> Another yellow sticker Fendi


 
WOW - great finds!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

louvigilante said:


> Our TJMaxx had them too. I was watching to see if they dropped but someone ending buying them.
> 
> For Marshall's, when do they usually so their yellow tags? I saw some James Pearse tops I want but can't pull the trigger. They had a ton of them too.



Bot two vneck both yellow.  Reg. $49.99, yellow $15 & $25.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

James pearse


----------



## OlderSis

I'm jealous. I spent $1500 at Saks for the same brown Fendi. Terrific yellow-tag find !


----------



## louvigilante

PrincessDarbe said:


> James pearse




Great find!  That's the exact same one I saw at Marshall's. I cruised over yesterday to see if it came down but hasn't yet. Anyone see yellow tags yet there?

Went this morning with my niece to return stuff and ended up buying a few more tops. Haven't gotten a chance to take photos but it included a DVF top for 39 and joie top 39.  I did see a bunch of Vince sweaters for 29 but they weren't anything to write home about. Basic brick red chunky style sweater.


----------



## TeamHutchens

PrincessDarbe said:


> Another yellow sticker Fendi




Crazy good deals on both. Wow


----------



## HRHtcs

louvigilante said:


> My store has yellow tags out! Spotted this Celine bag on sale. Didn't snatch it up but wanted to share. Did find a Rag n Bone top for $25 for myself!
> 
> View attachment 2450676



Is it just me or does the celine look...used? Look around the piping and the handles...


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## louvigilante

HRHtcs said:


> Is it just me or does the celine look...used? Look around the piping and the handles...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




It was a bit dirty, but I wouldn't call it used. Just looks like a lot of people have picked it up kind a thing. I think just a baby wipe would have cleaned it up. It was gone the next day.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Just spotted another fake at TJ Maxx. This one is obvious. It stinks, it is faux leather, and the stitching/quality is horrible. It's marked $229.99!!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

LoveMyMarc said:


> Just spotted another fake at TJ Maxx. This one is obvious. It stinks, it is faux leather, and the stitching/quality is horrible. It's marked $229.99!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2452804



Do you think TJM is selling fakes or did someone buy real and return fake for the cash?


----------



## MissStepcut

PrincessDarbe said:


> Do you think TJM is selling fakes or did someone buy real and return fake for the cash?


 That's EXACTLY what I think happens, and it's awful. I heard on NPR that return fraud is on the rise. Ugh.


----------



## louvigilante

MissStepcut said:


> That's EXACTLY what I think happens, and it's awful. I heard on NPR that return fraud is on the rise. Ugh.




That's horrible!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hit 4 stores today LOL. My favorite find was this pair of Brian Atwood pumps for $29! More pics in my blog


----------



## LoveMyMarc

PrincessDarbe said:


> Do you think TJM is selling fakes or did someone buy real and return fake for the cash?


Probably. I just don't understand how an employee could mistake that for an authentic MK bag. I am no MK expert, but I knew it was fake before I even picked it up!



MissStepcut said:


> That's EXACTLY what I think happens, and it's awful. I heard on NPR that return fraud is on the rise. Ugh.


They need to screen the returns better...especially when they are selling designer goods.



louvigilante said:


> That's horrible!


I know.  Someone got away with a $229 bag.


----------



## bella601

That's amazing


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Hit 4 stores today LOL. My favorite find was this pair of Brian Atwood pumps for $29! More pics in my blog



Now THAT is a find!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - I've been eyeing them since they were full price so I was very excited to find these 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Now THAT is a find!! Woo hoo!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks - I've been eyeing them since they were full price so I was very excited to find these



That's the best! Enjoy


----------



## shester

LoveMyMarc said:


> Probably. I just don't understand how an employee could mistake that for an authentic MK bag. I am no MK expert, but I knew it was fake before I even picked it up!
> 
> 
> They need to screen the returns better...especially when they are selling designer goods.
> 
> 
> I know.  Someone got away with a $229 bag.




I honestly believe some employees just do not care. Today I was returning an item to TJ Maxx,which I had partly paid for with a gift card and charged the rest. The SA told me she would give me a gift card and the rest in cash. I asked her to  return the remainder to the card I originally purchased the item with.She said she did not "feel like" doing that so she would put everything back on my debit card. I immediately thought, "how many times could she have doubted the authenticity of an item but may not have "felt like" confirming with a manager?"


----------



## GirlieShoppe

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Hit 4 stores today LOL. My favorite find was this pair of Brian Atwood pumps for $29! More pics in my blog


 
Great find! Your blog is so fun! I'm a huge bargain shopper and I love seeing other people's shopping hauls!


----------



## Jen123

shester said:


> I honestly believe some employees just do not care. Today I was returning an item to TJ Maxx,which I had partly paid for with a gift card and charged the rest. The SA told me she would give me a gift card and the rest in cash. I asked her to  return the remainder to the card I originally purchased the item with.She said she did not "feel like" doing that so she would put everything back on my debit card. I immediately thought, "how many times could she have doubted the authenticity of an item but may not have "felt like" confirming with a manager?"



This has happened to me before! I will pay part tjx reward coupons and part on my tjx credit card... then i go to return something and they won't put the card part back on the card, they just give me a store credit! I asked if they could put the card part back on the card and the rest in store credit and she said "she didn't think that was possible"..... yeah right


----------



## LabelLover81

Jen123 said:


> This has happened to me before! I will pay part tjx reward coupons and part on my tjx credit card... then i go to return something and they won't put the card part back on the card, they just give me a store credit! I asked if they could put the card part back on the card and the rest in store credit and she said "she didn't think that was possible"..... yeah right


Oh heck no!  I would be pissed!  Nordstrom Rack was the exact opposite. I used a $260 Nnote (shameful, I know) on a bag last year, and I decided to return it and they put it all back on my card!  $260 I never even spent!


----------



## Jen123

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh heck no!  I would be pissed!  Nordstrom Rack was the exact opposite. I used a $260 Nnote (shameful, I know) on a bag last year, and I decided to return it and they put it all back on my card!  $260 I never even spent!




Now that's how it should be done! I figure tj maxx has the capability to do that but the employees aren't adequately trained.. Or maybe that particular one was feeling lazy


----------



## gail13

Does anyone feel that TJ Maxx, Marshalls, Steinmart and Loehmans all seem to get the same stuff?  Well, Steinmart gets some of it, but I guess most of their clothing is poly blend....  Even the online places are looking the same.

The Rack has a much wider variety of items from the stores, but the clothes and shoes that are purchased just for the Rack are at some of these other stores too.

We need some fresh merchandise out there.   Without the warehouse sales here my wardrobe would be seriously lacking and my budget quite strained.


----------



## greenbags

glammm said:


> I headed over to Marshalls today and scored a pair of True Religion Stella jeans for $69.00 a French Connection black tank for $3.00 a joie top for $5.00 and Calvin Klein underwars for $1.00 each. [the seameless ones]
> 
> also, noticed they had a TON of Michael by Michael Kors dresses for $0.70-$3.00 down from, get this $398.00!!!!! I was shocked!!!
> They had elle tahari for $5-$10 marked down from $300+ also. I went in 30mins before closing so didnt get a chance to look everywhere, but im going to a different location tommorrow


Whaaattt??  Where are these Marshalls located??  I'd like to find deals like that too!!


----------



## Toto too

Jen123 said:


> This has happened to me before! I will pay part tjx reward coupons and part on my tjx credit card... then i go to return something and they won't put the card part back on the card, they just give me a store credit! I asked if they could put the card part back on the card and the rest in store credit and she said "she didn't think that was possible"..... yeah right



It's possible, that's actually what they are supposed to do.  If they don't, it's probably because they don't know how and don't want to ask.  That's when you have to get a manager involved.  The employee won't like it, but I really don't care what they like!


----------



## greenbags

HermesNewbie said:


> WOW - major score! Congrats! It's such a gorgeous color!


OMG envy!!  Love that color as well congrats!!  Never thought TJmaxx has Balenciaga too wow just wow!!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LabelLover81 said:


> Oh heck no!  I would be pissed!  Nordstrom Rack was the exact opposite. I used a $260 Nnote (shameful, I know) on a bag last year, and I decided to return it and they put it all back on my card!  $260 I never even spent!


 
Lol! No need to feel ashamed here!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Thanks for the heads up on the yellow tags! I went to 2 TJMaxx stores the other day & this is what I scored.

Versace sunglasses $39
Marc by Marc Jacobs bracelet $20






See by Chloe dress. This is semi-sheer. Inset slip is missing, but I can use one from another dress $25




Erin by Erin Fetherston sequin dress with sheer overlay (this even comes with detachable straps) $22


----------



## LabelLover81

HermesNewbie said:


> Lol! No need to feel ashamed here!


  in my defense it was from a 10 point day purchase!


----------



## louvigilante

LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the yellow tags! I went to 2 TJMaxx stores the other day & this is what I scored.
> 
> Versace sunglasses $39
> Marc by Marc Jacobs bracelet $20
> 
> View attachment 2455527
> View attachment 2455528
> View attachment 2455529
> 
> 
> See by Chloe dress. This is semi-sheer. Inset slip is missing, but I can use one from another dress $25
> View attachment 2455530
> View attachment 2455532
> 
> 
> Erin by Erin Fetherston sequin dress with sheer overlay (this even comes with detachable straps) $22
> View attachment 2455533
> View attachment 2455534




I love that See by Chloe dress!!!


----------



## sunnysd11

Sequin dress is sooo pretty.


----------



## bunnycat

greenbags said:


> OMG envy!!  Love that color as well congrats!!  Never thought TJmaxx has Balenciaga too wow just wow!!



Woah! I'm in A-town too! WHich one????


----------



## shester

I scored a pair of Giorgio Armani Pants today for $29. They had the same pair in a larger size for $59 also.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the yellow tags! I went to 2 TJMaxx stores the other day & this is what I scored.
> 
> Versace sunglasses $39
> Marc by Marc Jacobs bracelet $20
> 
> View attachment 2455527
> View attachment 2455528
> View attachment 2455529
> 
> 
> See by Chloe dress. This is semi-sheer. Inset slip is missing, but I can use one from another dress $25
> View attachment 2455530
> View attachment 2455532
> 
> 
> Erin by Erin Fetherston sequin dress with sheer overlay (this even comes with detachable straps) $22
> View attachment 2455533
> View attachment 2455534


 
Nice haul!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I  would also be very careful with buying designer sunglasses. Switching tags on them is easy so people might return fakes. I always make sure there are several of the same style available just to be sure.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I  would also be very careful with buying designer sunglasses. Switching tags on them is easy so people might return fakes. I always make sure there are several of the same style available just to be sure.



I cannot believe people do such things. It's really amazing.


----------



## greenbags

LuxeDeb said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the yellow tags! I went to 2 TJMaxx stores the other day & this is what I scored.
> 
> Versace sunglasses $39
> Marc by Marc Jacobs bracelet $20
> 
> View attachment 2455527
> View attachment 2455528
> View attachment 2455529
> 
> 
> See by Chloe dress. This is semi-sheer. Inset slip is missing, but I can use one from another dress $25
> View attachment 2455530
> View attachment 2455532
> 
> 
> Erin by Erin Fetherston sequin dress with sheer overlay (this even comes with detachable straps) $22
> View attachment 2455533
> View attachment 2455534


OMG which TJ store in TX did you find these deals??  Good job!!


----------



## kcarmona

Wow! Are all of these yellow tag finds at TJMaxx Runway stores or just regular TJMaxx's?


----------



## LuxeDeb

greenbags said:


> OMG which TJ store in TX did you find these deals??  Good job!!



In the Dallas stores. You need to check your stores though. I bet you find some good stuff. I remember years ago I used to make monthly trips to Austin to shop. Dallas girls are a bit fancier than the lovely laid back Austin girls, so I would score great designer items on the cheap. When Neiman Marcus Last Call revamped their store I stopped going.



CommeUneEtoile said:


> I  would also be very careful with buying designer sunglasses. Switching tags on them is easy so people might return fakes. I always make sure there are several of the same style available just to be sure.




I agree. I have never bought sunglasses there before. These are authentic though. I have multiple pairs of Versace sunglasses & I have already found this same pair online for $200. I don't know if I would buy any there without know the manufacturer markings.


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> Wow! Are all of these yellow tag finds at TJMaxx Runway stores or just regular TJMaxx's?



One was a runway store & one was a regular store. I am debating on going to more today, but I just got back from New York & I shopped A LOT there. If you watch the secondhand bargains thread, you will see the amazing stuff I get & got!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Hit 4 stores today LOL. My favorite find was this pair of Brian Atwood pumps for $29! More pics in my blog


 
Do you live in DFW area by any chance? My sister returned that pair last weekm she had bought them for $75 I think.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Today I found this gorgeous lamb skin DOMA biker jacket at Marshall's. It was $99, originally $620! The leather is so soft!

Edit: Sorry, for some reason my photo is not posting so I'm attaching some photos I found on eBay.


----------



## bella601

This jacket is beautiful


----------



## GirlieShoppe

bella601 said:


> This jacket is beautiful


 
Thank you!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Nope - I recently just moved out of NYC (I'm now just over the bridge in NJ) ergo my name ShoppinggalNYC.

Tell your sis to go back and re-buy them for less 



AmeeLVSBags said:


> Do you live in DFW area by any chance? My sister returned that pair last weekm she had bought them for $75 I think.


----------



## louvigilante

HermesNewbie said:


> Today I found this gorgeous lamb skin DOMA biker jacket at Marshall's. It was $99, originally $620! The leather is so soft!
> 
> Edit: Sorry, for some reason my photo is not posting so I'm attaching some photos I found on eBay.




Love it! I got a Doma just after Christmas from Marshall's but you got a better deal. Did they have yellow tags out there yet?


----------



## GirlieShoppe

louvigilante said:


> Love it! I got a Doma just after Christmas from Marshall's but you got a better deal. Did they have yellow tags out there yet?


 
Thanks! Yes, I saw lots of yellow tags but not a lot of great merchandise. At TJ Maxx I saw a DVF gown for $59 but it was too big for me. I also saw a Marc Jacobs leather coat for $599. It was nice but too pricey for me. I'm going to a runway store tomorrow so I hope I find some more great deals!


----------



## louvigilante

HermesNewbie said:


> Thanks! Yes, I saw lots of yellow tags but not a lot of great merchandise. At TJ Maxx I saw a DVF gown for $59 but it was too big for me. I also saw a Marc Jacobs leather coat for $599. It was nice but too pricey for me. I'm going to a runway store tomorrow so I hope I find some more great deals!




Thanks for the dish! My Marshall's never has anything major really but I went last week and the okay stuff didn't have yellow tags yet and am waiting for some items to be marked down again.  I think it might be because we also have a runway store close by to it.


----------



## scgirl212

I'm miffed because there is a really gorgeous no name cashmere scarf with pretty embroidery that's yellow tagged for 139.00 but I found the same brand cashmere scarf ( different pattern) with a regular tag for 39.00. I think someone miss tagged it and when I pointed it out they just shrugged. I bet someone switched the tag with a more expensive brand scarf.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Stopped in Marshall's yesterday and they had tons of designer jeans with yellow tickets. I scored a pair of paige marley jeans in pacific dusk for 25 bucks and a pair of black j brand bellbottoms for 12 bucks.


----------



## louvigilante

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Stopped in Marshall's yesterday and they had tons of designer jeans with yellow tickets. I scored a pair of paige marley jeans in pacific dusk for 25 bucks and a pair of black j brand bellbottoms for 12 bucks.




Found Paige jeans at mine too for 25 and can't wait to wear them. Got a few other tops too with yellow tags (Michael Kors sweater with zipper detailing on the sides for 20, Juicy top for 20 -regular 60 there, James Pearse top for 20).  Also found some nail polish for 2 (Essie).


----------



## KrissieNO.5

louvigilante said:


> Found Paige jeans at mine too for 25 and can't wait to wear them. Got a few other tops too with yellow tags (Michael Kors sweater with zipper detailing on the sides for 20, Juicy top for 20 -regular 60 there, James Pearse top for 20).  Also found some nail polish for 2 (Essie).



Sweet! I love paige denim. I saw a bunch of James Perse shirts there for even less, like 15 dollars. I have to hit up TJ max at some point too.


----------



## louvigilante

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Sweet! I love paige denim. I saw a bunch of James Perse shirts there for even less, like 15 dollars. I have to hit up TJ max at some point too.




I heard they were less at other places. I just couldn't hold back any longer since I was willing to pay 39 for them before this markdown. I held back since they had quite a few. 

Went to TJMaxx and found a Joie top (sweater/sweatshirt feel) for $10. It was mixed in with the junior wear clearance. I never looked in that section before, now I will to see what other gems are hiding in there.


----------



## Jinsun

I got a doma leather jacket with removable sweat material hood beginning of fall for $300. I wanted to wait but was afraid it would sell out, there were only 3.  So whoever got it for $99 lucky u!

I've been shopping online recently. Bought jeans btwn $20-$40 which I think is a great deal given my local tj and marsh does not get designer brands. Usually polo and tommy. Sometimes bcbg. I ordered 2 haute hippie silk blouses online for $39 and dvf scarf for $39. 

I'm getting my new car tinted this coming Monday. Location is 1.5hrs away and there is a runway tjmaxx walking distance. I'm def going to check it out. Last time I went I bought a ysl bag there and around thanksgiving my friend spotted a Celine phantom cabas for $1400. I'm hoping its still there and marked down!  Fingers crossed!!!!!
 Wish me luck keke!!!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

louvigilante said:


> I heard they were less at other places. I just couldn't hold back any longer since I was willing to pay 39 for them before this markdown. I held back since they had quite a few.
> 
> Went to TJMaxx and found a Joie top (sweater/sweatshirt feel) for $10. It was mixed in with the junior wear clearance. I never looked in that section before, now I will to see what other gems are hiding in there.



James Perse tops are wonderful. So soft and comfy. I always check juniors, I check every clearance section!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Jinsun said:


> I got a doma leather jacket with removable sweat material hood beginning of fall for $300. I wanted to wait but was afraid it would sell out, there were only 3.  So whoever got it for $99 lucky u!


 
Thank you! $300 is a pretty good price too! Most of their jackets retail for $600-$1000+.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I stopped in to another Marshall's today and found a few items: a black linen Vince shirt for $25 (originally $200) and a black wool shirt from Theory for $39 (originally $215). Neither shirt photographs very well so I found some stock photos.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I also found a jar of Tocca body cream for $19.99, originally $45. It's such a pretty jar!


----------



## Tuuli35

I found Rag & Bone jacket  http://www.lyst.com/clothing/rag-bone-lisbeth-jacket-charcoal/  for $59


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Tuuli35 said:


> I found Rag & Bone jacket  http://www.lyst.com/clothing/rag-bone-lisbeth-jacket-charcoal/for $59


 
Such a great jacket - I love it!!


----------



## Myblackbag

Lots of finds at TJMAXX recently:
RM




Botkier


Marc Jacobs


----------



## Myblackbag

And this beautiful Falor bag for $899.99.


----------



## Myblackbag

And a Fendi:


----------



## tnguyen87

Found this Tahari blazer at perfect timing because I ruined my last one by accidentally throwing it in the washing machine..


----------



## Kfoorya2

Myblackbag said:


> Lots of finds at TJMAXX recently:
> RM
> View attachment 2459512
> 
> View attachment 2459514
> 
> Botkier
> View attachment 2459513
> 
> Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 2459515
> 
> View attachment 2459517
> 
> View attachment 2459518




Which store was this Marc Jacobs at? Thanks!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

[Q UOTE=Tuuli35;26004925]I found Rag & Bone jacket  http://www.lyst.com/clothing/rag-bone-lisbeth-jacket-charcoal/  for $59[/QUOTE]



I love this!  I really must go now!


----------



## jamamcg

I was excited to find these Tom Ford sunglasses at TKMaxx what made me even more excited was they were yellow stickered. I wasn't really find of the colours, but for that price they had to come home with me.


----------



## ariadnerentz

So I've been stalking this thread and others here for the past week, not believing these deals. I've been to tj maxx, marshals, etc in the past, but I was always put off since I'm not a fan of going through racks and racks of clothes. Seeing these posts, I went on a mission back to these stores. Spent an hour in loehmanns, found nothing for a real deal. 

So I went to TJ Maxx, and I found a Vince sweater for 25$ that retails for 155. Got a bunch of house stuff too, and a bunch of Michael kors for dirt cheap. I am hooked. I also got approved for the credit card, so god knows what will come from that. I have to thank you ladies for showing me a new way to shop.


----------



## Jinsun

ariadnerentz said:


> So I've been stalking this thread and others here for the past week, not believing these deals. I've been to tj maxx, marshals, etc in the past, but I was always put off since I'm not a fan of going through racks and racks of clothes. Seeing these posts, I went on a mission back to these stores. Spent an hour in loehmanns, found nothing for a real deal.
> 
> So I went to TJ Maxx, and I found a Vince sweater for 25$ that retails for 155. Got a bunch of house stuff too, and a bunch of Michael kors for dirt cheap. I am hooked. I also got approved for the credit card, so god knows what will come from that. I have to thank you ladies for showing me a new way to shop.



I only use their store card when I shop at tj or marsh. You get $10 coupon for every $200. I spend min of $150-$200 a month so the coupons adds up


----------



## jamamcg

I also got Balmain boots for £120 reduced from £500+ I initially discarded them as they were labeled a smaller size, but I tried them on and the fit me perfectly I think they ended up there as they are obviously miss labeled.


----------



## katran26

^love those! good buy, congrats


----------



## polkadot654

I just found a James Perse long sleeve sweatshirt/t-shirt in a nice heathered red yellow stickered for $15 (originally $115)


----------



## TeamHutchens

jamamcg said:


> I also got Balmain boots for £120 reduced from £500+ I initially discarded them as they were labeled a smaller size, but I tried them on and the fit me perfectly I think they ended up there as they are obviously miss labeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460620




Cute boots


----------



## Pao9

jamamcg said:


> I also got Balmain boots for £120 reduced from £500+ I initially discarded them as they were labeled a smaller size, but I tried them on and the fit me perfectly I think they ended up there as they are obviously miss labeled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2460620



Love these!!!!


----------



## yoyo7

OK longtime lurker but today's finds made me register as a user.  Not going to attempt to attach pictures but here goes....

I found this jacket with a yellow sticker of $139:
http://www.5thvillage.com/detail/Lauren-Ralph-Lauren-Leather-Shimmer-Moto-434997564/

These Elizabeth and James sandals with a yellow sticker of $39:
http://www.jildorshoes.com/product....m_medium=cpc&gclid=COC9jMOc_LsCFYtQOgodug8AxQ


----------



## GirlieShoppe

yoyo7 said:


> OK longtime lurker but today's finds made me register as a user.  Not going to attempt to attach pictures but here goes....
> 
> I found this jacket with a yellow sticker of $139:
> http://www.5thvillage.com/detail/Lauren-Ralph-Lauren-Leather-Shimmer-Moto-434997564/
> 
> These Elizabeth and James sandals with a yellow sticker of $39:
> http://www.jildorshoes.com/product....m_medium=cpc&gclid=COC9jMOc_LsCFYtQOgodug8AxQ


 
Wow, you found some great deals!


----------



## Myblackbag

Kfoorya2 said:


> Which store was this Marc Jacobs at? Thanks!



Virginia Beach, VA (VA Beach Blvd)


----------



## Diamond Dazed

yoyo7 said:


> OK longtime lurker but today's finds made me register as a user. Not going to attempt to attach pictures but here goes....
> 
> I found this jacket with a yellow sticker of $139:
> http://www.5thvillage.com/detail/Lauren-Ralph-Lauren-Leather-Shimmer-Moto-434997564/
> 
> These Elizabeth and James sandals with a yellow sticker of $39:
> http://www.jildorshoes.com/product....m_medium=cpc&gclid=COC9jMOc_LsCFYtQOgodug8AxQ


 
Love both of these. That RL jacket is fabulous!

I bought this Saks cashmere cardi on a yellow sticker for $69, reduced from $350:


----------



## bella601

Nice!


----------



## nancypants

Rachel by Rachel Roy jeans for $10!


----------



## jamamcg

Got two Taschen Fashion books today for £12.99 they are so heavy probably weigh about 10Kg. Also I wanted to ask if you have been stalking an item in the clearance and then they remove the brand label from the garment I noticed this today on a Bottega knit tunic that I was stalking for months.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Went to do a couple returns today and found this Marc Jacobs skirt marked down to $99!!! More pics in my blog  I love when they have yellow sticker markdows!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Went to do a couple returns today and found this Marc Jacobs skirt marked down to $99!!! More pics in my blog  I love when they have yellow sticker markdows!



That is so cute!


----------



## Lzamare

KrissieNO.5 said:


> That is so cute!




The skirt is super cute!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - it is really cute. I'm just not sure I'm being a label whore or I'm going to actually wear it.



KrissieNO.5 said:


> That is so cute!





Lzamare said:


> The skirt is super cute!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks - it is really cute. I'm just not sure I'm being a label whore or I'm going to actually wear it.



Ooh wear it! It's wonderful!


----------



## Black Elite

I got this Rebecca Minkoff Wes Moto Jacket at the TJMaxx on 59th St under the bridge for $79! MSRP was $589, and it's still on RM.com for $208!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Cute! I've never been to that location - how is it?



Black Elite said:


> I got this Rebecca Minkoff Wes Moto Jacket at the TJMaxx on 59th St under the bridge for $79! MSRP was $589, and it's still on RM.com for $208!


----------



## Black Elite

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Cute! I've never been to that location - how is it?



I wish I knew when they got new stuff, because I once went randomly and it seemed like they had a little of _everything_. When I went this evening, a lot of the Runway and shoes had been picked over, but almost everything in those sections was one sale or clearance. I only hit the shoes, the Runway and the lingerie, and I don't think it's anything to write home about. The lingerie section was especially messy so I didn't even have the patience to judge much of the selection!


----------



## miah100

Got A Marc Jacob's coat with leather sleeves today that was yellow tagged for $439, original price is $2510


----------



## ariadnerentz

saw this today, didn't get it. TJ maxx in scarsdale ny. 
I did pick up a shirt for 15$ and a Michael kors top for 30$.
But if the helmut lang pants fit me, I would've gotten them.


----------



## Jen123

Does anyone know when tjs plans on restocking the runways? Mine are so bare!


----------



## jenga112

I got these Christian Louboutins yesterday at the NYC 6th Ave TJ Maxx. I put them on layaway they were $649.99. Will reveal once I get them in a month, but I found a pic of them online:


----------



## axya

Found this Theory coat for $59, original $675!






This is such a fantastic find since this is the first time I ever visit a TJ maxx, and it comes in exactly my petite size! I've always had trouble finding reasonably-priced petite coat since so far I refuse to spend more than $80 for a coat (I'm cheap I know)

the belt is missing though, which is nothing that can't be fixed.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Cute! You can probably get a black leather belt to match 



axya said:


> Found this Theory coat for $59, original $675!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a fantastic find since this is the first time I ever visit a TJ maxx, and it comes in exactly my petite size! I've always had trouble finding reasonably-priced petite coat since so far I refuse to spend more than $80 for a coat (I'm cheap I know)
> 
> the belt is missing though, which is nothing that can't be fixed.


----------



## katran26

axya said:


> Found this Theory coat for $59, original $675!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a fantastic find since this is the first time I ever visit a TJ maxx, and it comes in exactly my petite size! I've always had trouble finding reasonably-priced petite coat since so far I refuse to spend more than $80 for a coat (I'm cheap I know)
> 
> the belt is missing though, which is nothing that can't be fixed.



very pretty!! congrats


----------



## panduhbear

I'm Canadian and am going to Buffalo NY next month. There are a couple Marshalls and TJ Maxx there any PF members familiar with the area that can recommend going to one specific location where they have found to have better stuff than the rest?


----------



## virginiaalamode

Scored this amazing Theory pony hair and leather jacket at TJs about two weeks ago! Original price: $1,425 / TJ's price: $149.99


----------



## mpepe32

panduhbear said:


> I'm Canadian and am going to Buffalo NY next month. There are a couple Marshalls and TJ Maxx there any PF members familiar with the area that can recommend going to one specific location where they have found to have better stuff than the rest?


Hi I live in Canada as well and there are 2 tjs I go to. There is one in the Niagara consumer square but the one by boulevard mall has a much better selection IMO.  But the last time I was there a couple weeks ago was  bust, no good handbags at all and racks were empty.  Hopefully they've restocked.  The jewelry counter is nice and I have found Judith ripka, Lagos and charriol pieces at both locations.  Have fun and happy hunting!  But the saks off fifth at the outlets is pretty good too!


----------



## panduhbear

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I live in Canada as well and there are 2 tjs I go to. There is one in the Niagara consumer square but the one by boulevard mall has a much better selection IMO.  But the last time I was there a couple weeks ago was  bust, no good handbags at all and racks were empty.  Hopefully they've restocked.  The jewelry counter is nice and I have found Judith ripka, Lagos and charriol pieces at both locations.  Have fun and happy hunting!  But the saks off fifth at the outlets is pretty good too!


thanks so much mpepe32! a lot of the Winners in Canada are quite empty atm as well. I won't be going until mid Feb so yea hopefully full racks and many deals by then


----------



## mpepe32

panduhbear said:


> thanks so much mpepe32! a lot of the Winners in Canada are quite empty atm as well. I won't be going until mid Feb so yea hopefully full racks and many deals by then


Yeh I noticed that too!  There is a marshalls in the outlet mall as well if that's one of the places  they will stop at.  I think the tjs near Washington are much better.  Check the website, there might even be a runway tj close by. Maybe someone who lives around there can chime in.  Well have a great time


----------



## panduhbear

mpepe32 said:


> Yeh I noticed that too!  There is a marshalls in the outlet mall as well if that's one of the places  they will stop at.  I think the tjs near Washington are much better.  Check the website, there might even be a runway tj close by. Maybe someone who lives around there can chime in.  Well have a great time


oh darn! I was in Washington around christmas time, but I didn't think to search up Tj maxx locations! I will definitely take a mental note of that for the next time.


----------



## kaitekins

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I live in Canada as well and there are 2 tjs I go to. There is one in the Niagara consumer square but the one by boulevard mall has a much better selection IMO.  But the last time I was there a couple weeks ago was  bust, no good handbags at all and racks were empty.  Hopefully they've restocked.  The jewelry counter is nice and I have found Judith ripka, Lagos and charriol pieces at both locations.  Have fun and happy hunting!  But the saks off fifth at the outlets is pretty good too!


If you take a 20-25 minute drive out of the city of buffalo the tj maxx in Blasdell ny near the McKinley mall usually has  good stuff. There is also a home goods and a marshalls 5 minutes from that tj maxx too. I find the marshalls  hit or miss lately and the home goods just opened so I don't know a lot about it yet.


----------



## axya

Just got this Halston dress for $59. It needs some taken in over the shoulder though


----------



## bakeacookie

axya said:


> Just got this Halston dress for $59. It needs some taken in over the shoulder though




That is a really cute dress.


----------



## katran26

axya said:


> Just got this Halston dress for $59. It needs some taken in over the shoulder though



Love that!!!


----------



## stacestall

axya said:


> Just got this Halston dress for $59. It needs some taken in over the shoulder though



That dress is divine!!!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

The TK yellow tag sale is something so serious

Today  I got this Vince sweater for 18&#8364;



These genetic denim jeans for 6&#8364;
http://www.bluefly.com/Genetic-Deni...-ankle-cigarette-jeans/p/305121801/detail.fly

J Brand Houlihan in off white for 6&#8364;

Yves Saint Laurent gel Blush for 19&#8364; (not on sale)

Joe's Jeans ripped light blue jeans for 10&#8364;

James Jeans skinny jeans for 10&#8364;

"Forever Young" book by Jacques Olivar for 1 &#8364; ( retails for 60&#8364


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

CommeUneEtoile said:


> The TK yellow tag sale is something so serious
> 
> Today  I got this Vince sweater for 18
> View attachment 2473357
> 
> 
> These genetic denim jeans for 6
> http://www.bluefly.com/Genetic-Deni...-ankle-cigarette-jeans/p/305121801/detail.fly
> 
> J Brand Houlihan in off white for 6
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent gel Blush for 19 (not on sale)
> 
> Joe's Jeans ripped light blue jeans for 10
> 
> James Jeans skinny jeans for 10


----------



## LuxeDeb

axya said:


> Just got this Halston dress for $59. It needs some taken in over the shoulder though



That dress is gorgeous and what a steal!



CommeUneEtoile said:


> The TK yellow tag sale is something so serious
> 
> Today  I got this Vince sweater for 18
> View attachment 2473357
> 
> 
> These genetic denim jeans for 6
> http://www.bluefly.com/Genetic-Deni...-ankle-cigarette-jeans/p/305121801/detail.fly
> 
> J Brand Houlihan in off white for 6
> 
> Yves Saint Laurent gel Blush for 19 (not on sale)
> 
> Joe's Jeans ripped light blue jeans for 10
> 
> James Jeans skinny jeans for 10
> 
> "Forever Young" book by Jacques Olivar for 1  ( retails for 60)



Cute top. I love Vince. Super deals. Even the YSL blush was a good deal at their full price. I cannot wait to go back to London in a few months. I spotted TK Maxx 2 years ago & did not have time to stop. Last year I saved time to spend several hours there...on a Sunday....and they were closed!! Are all of them closed on a Sunday? I literally cried


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

LuxeDeb said:


> That dress is gorgeous and what a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute top. I love Vince. Super deals. Even the YSL blush was a good deal at their full price. I cannot wait to go back to London in a few months. I spotted TK Maxx 2 years ago & did not have time to stop. Last year I saved time to spend several hours there...on a Sunday....and they were closed!! Are all of them closed on a Sunday? I literally cried


I don't know about all of Europe but usually stores are closed on Sundays here. I know it's different in the US but here sundays are only open like 4 times a year.


----------



## tannedsilk

LuxeDeb said:


> That dress is gorgeous and what a steal!
> 
> 
> 
> Cute top. I love Vince. Super deals. Even the YSL blush was a good deal at their full price. I cannot wait to go back to London in a few months. I spotted TK Maxx 2 years ago & did not have time to stop. Last year I saved time to spend several hours there...on a Sunday....and they were closed!! Are all of them closed on a Sunday? I literally cried



Were you in the the City/Financial District?  Those stores are usually closed on Sunday but ones in the main shopping areas are open.  I'd bet Kensington High St Store would be open.


----------



## jamamcg

This has got to be one of my best finds ever. Bottega Veneta knitted tunic top A/W 2011 RRP £795 TKMAXX price £129.99 and then the price I paid. 




I initially thought it was horribly stained, but from looking at the runway photos I realised its part or the design .


----------



## PrincessDarbe

I've never seen more than one yellow.  Congrats. Great find.


----------



## jamamcg

Another find for today. Calvin Klein collection stingray clutch bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











What made this deal even better was I looked up the bag online and TKMaxx's RRP was wrong it was not £785 but it really was £1,995 ($3,295)  I think I am going to give it to my mum


----------



## authenticplease

jamamcg said:


> Another find for today. Calvin Klein collection stingray clutch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476569
> 
> View attachment 2476570
> 
> View attachment 2476571
> View attachment 2476572
> 
> View attachment 2476573
> 
> 
> What made this deal even better was I looked up the bag online and TKMaxx's RRP was wrong it was not £785 but it really was £1,995 ($3,295)  I think I am going to give it to my mum





Completely gorgeous!  What an amazing find!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> Does anyone know when tjs plans on restocking the runways? Mine are so bare!


 
I wish I knew.  I asked the sales associates this question too because it's painfully obvious they haven't gotten anything new in months.  The handbag section in the Runway department was almost non-existent.  What they did have, was clearanced and has been there for months.  And the shoe department -- their regular shoe department! -- was pathetic.  They actually had to spread the shoes on display in order to fill the shelves!  I'm hoping that they get a nice shipment in the early part of February


jenga112 said:


> I got these Christian Louboutins yesterday at the NYC 6th Ave TJ Maxx. I put them on layaway they were $649.99. Will reveal once I get them in a month, but I found a pic of them online:
> 
> View attachment 2470127


 
Those are gorgeous!!  What store was this?  I'm curious -- what's the retail on those if the TJMaxx price is $650?


----------



## Sugarstained

jamamcg said:


> Another find for today. Calvin Klein collection stingray clutch bag.
> 
> What made this deal even better was I looked up the bag online and TKMaxx's RRP was wrong it was not £785 but it really was £1,995 ($3,295)  I think I am going to give it to my mum




Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## heartoflove

I meant to take the subway back into the city but got on the wrong way. Decided to actually leave the station rather than transfer to the right train and boy am I happy I did. 

Nevermind the fact my sister bought me two for Xmas, I still bought these for the fabulous price.


----------



## heartoflove

Oh and these! And check out the price tag. I just realized this must've been mis tagged from the start because no way is MSRP $26


----------



## KrissieNO.5

heartoflove said:


> I meant to take the subway back into the city but got on the wrong way. Decided to actually leave the station rather than transfer to the right train and boy am I happy I did.
> 
> Nevermind the fact my sister bought me two for Xmas, I still bought these for the fabulous price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476875



I can't get enough of James Perse! Last time I was in TJ they were 20 yellow tag.


----------



## bella601

jamamcg said:


> Another find for today. Calvin Klein collection stingray clutch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476569
> 
> View attachment 2476570
> 
> View attachment 2476571
> View attachment 2476572
> 
> View attachment 2476573
> 
> 
> What made this deal even better was I looked up the bag online and TKMaxx's RRP was wrong it was not £785 but it really was £1,995 ($3,295)  I think I am going to give it to my mum



Awesome deal,  I love tkmaxx


----------



## jenga112

Those are gorgeous!!  What store was this?  I'm curious -- what's the retail on those if the TJMaxx price is $650?[/QUOTE]

Hi there iluvmybags! This was at the NYC 6th Ave. location. It said on the tag that they retailed for over $925, so not much of a savings, but I figured its rare to see Louboutins marked down anywhere.

(Also, I don't know why this reply did not let me quote you fully when I was responding to your question lol)


----------



## KrissieNO.5

You ladies got me in the mood to go to TJ lol I went in the snow and all and got a pair of j brand skinny jeans for 20.00 and a James Perse shirt for 10.00. I also scored 3 pacifica body washes (I'm obsessed with pacifica) in my favorite scent Waikiki Pikake and sandalwood for 2 bucks each and a NARS Andy Warhol highlighter for 3.00!


----------



## heartoflove

KrissieNO.5 said:


> You ladies got me in the mood to go to TJ lol I went in the snow and all and got a pair of j brand skinny jeans for 20.00 and a James Perse shirt for 10.00. I also scored 3 pacifica body washes (I'm obsessed with pacifica) in my favorite scent Waikiki Pikake and sandalwood for 2 bucks each and a NARS Andy Warhol highlighter for 3.00!




Haha this forum certainly is a bad influence but look what you found! Bet the snow kept ppl away. Mind me asking which you went to? I bought that's highlighter full tjmaxx price before the holidays. 3 bucks is beyond a steal!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

heartoflove said:


> Haha this forum certainly is a bad influence but look what you found! Bet the snow kept ppl away. Mind me asking which you went to? I bought that's highlighter full tjmaxx price before the holidays. 3 bucks is beyond a steal!



It is a bad influence but I love it haha it was surprisingly busy for a snow day. I went to one in Staten Island. The clearance section was pretty small as the store is pretty small but I scored for sure. What size is your highlighter? Mine is smallish...


----------



## authenticplease

KrissieNO.5 said:


> You ladies got me in the mood to go to TJ lol I went in the snow and all and got a pair of j brand skinny jeans for 20.00 and a James Perse shirt for 10.00. I also scored 3 pacifica body washes (I'm obsessed with pacifica) in my favorite scent Waikiki Pikake and sandalwood for 2 bucks each and a NARS Andy Warhol highlighter for 3.00!



You had a great day there!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

authenticplease said:


> You had a great day there!



Oh I most certainly did!


----------



## heartoflove

KrissieNO.5 said:


> It is a bad influence but I love it haha it was surprisingly busy for a snow day. I went to one in Staten Island. The clearance section was pretty small as the store is pretty small but I scored for sure. What size is your highlighter? Mine is smallish...




Every time I go to either one of the TJs there I find nada. It's been a really long time since I found anything there worth writing about. Glad you were able to score though! I should send my sister to go find me stuff. 

And my highlighter. It's gigantic. I love all NARS stuff


----------



## KrissieNO.5

heartoflove said:


> Every time I go to either one of the TJs there I find nada. It's been a really long time since I found anything there worth writing about. Glad you were able to score though! I should send my sister to go find me stuff.
> 
> And my highlighter. It's gigantic. I love all NARS stuff



I don't go to these locations often but I have found some amazing denim in TJ on hylan and Marshall's as well, recently. The best thing I ever found was a celine cabas tote on clearance in TJ last year. Best find ever.


----------



## dingdong79

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I don't go to these locations often but I have found some amazing denim in TJ on hylan and Marshall's as well, recently. The best thing I ever found was a celine cabas tote on clearance in TJ last year. Best find ever.


Really? Celine at hylan? That is shocking bc it never has any Runway items.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

dingdong79 said:


> Really? Celine at hylan? That is shocking bc it never has any Runway items.



Yup. It was shoved into a clearance section by the men's clothes. I saw it poking out and I was like can't be but I pulled it out and began to almost die from excitement. It was yellow sticker and for a light colored bag it was in good condition. I don't know how it wound up there. A return, perhaps? But it was meant for me. I trolled that location a bunch of times after that but never found anything else super high end. I am only guessing that the sales people had zero clue what it even was because the bag is so non descript.


----------



## dingdong79

KrissieNO.5 said:


> Yup. It was shoved into a clearance section by the men's clothes. I saw it poking out and I was like can't be but I pulled it out and began to almost die from excitement. It was yellow sticker and for a light colored bag it was in good condition. I don't know how it wound up there. A return, perhaps? But it was meant for me. I trolled that location a bunch of times after that but never found anything else super high end. I am only guessing that the sales people had zero clue what it even was because the bag is so non descript.


That is amazing! You have a pic to share? Definitely not surprised that the employees there didn't know what a gem they had in their hands. The other TJ isn't that much better either though. We really need better stores out here.


----------



## makeawish2468

Found this last week at the Bridgewater, NJ location!
	

		
			
		

		
	






Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## heartoflove

makeawish2468 said:


> Found this last week at the Bridgewater, NJ location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479046
> View attachment 2479047
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Ahhhh I wish I had a car to get down there ASAP!!!


----------



## bella601

makeawish2468 said:


> Found this last week at the Bridgewater, NJ location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479046
> View attachment 2479047
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Wow


----------



## KrissieNO.5

dingdong79 said:


> That is amazing! You have a pic to share? Definitely not surprised that the employees there didn't know what a gem they had in their hands. The other TJ isn't that much better either though. We really need better stores out here.



It was an amazing day that's for sure, and a rare find. It led to a cabas addiction. The most comfortable bag and I own 2 others lol we do need something better. Tj isn't that great and I think Marshall's is worse. We are getting a nordstroms rack in 2015 I believe!

Here's some pics...


----------



## Sugarstained

I wish the TJMaxx in downtown Seattle got anything even close to this nice. It's relatively new (open just a few months), but I've yet to see any *wow* items come through. A sprinkling of Kate Spade, Michael Kors, and some Botkier...that's about it. *sigh*


----------



## katran26

makeawish2468 said:


> Found this last week at the Bridgewater, NJ location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479046
> View attachment 2479047
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Lovely! I have to check my TJ's...never saw a Givenchy at mine  but here's hoping


----------



## RTA

makeawish2468 said:


> Found this last week at the Bridgewater, NJ location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479046
> View attachment 2479047
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Amazing!  I am assuming it went home with you.


----------



## Luxury_Gifts

*Marshall's Find:**
Purchased My First Ever Rebecca Minkoff Handbag
(MINI MAB BOMBE In DENIM For $69.00)*


----------



## Lve2Shop

I recently stopped at my TJ Maxx and purchased a Michael Kors sweater dress for a birthday party for only $39.00.


----------



## redweddy

Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Marshall's Find:**
> 
> Purchased My First Ever Rebecca Minkoff Handbag
> 
> (MINI MAB BOMBE In DENIM For $69.00)*
> 
> View attachment 2480446




Great score!


----------



## ariadnerentz

Went to TJ Maxx today, They had various styles of rebecca minkoff bags, They had a grey cupid bag for 100$, and this hot pink tote for 120, not sure the style name.
Also had various envelope style clutch, that looked like a wallet on a chain. Not sure the style for 60$. 
I think they also got a huge shipment of kate spade. I saw a bunch of blazers for 30$ and trench coats for 80. None in my size. =[
I also saw JBrand jeans for 15$, but my sister didn't want them.


----------



## LuxeDeb

makeawish2468 said:


> Found this last week at the Bridgewater, NJ location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479046
> View attachment 2479047
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



So gorgeous! Still more than I want to pay, but if it got marked down again I would fight somebody for it. lol



KrissieNO.5 said:


> It was an amazing day that's for sure, and a rare find. It led to a cabas addiction. The most comfortable bag and I own 2 others lol we do need something better. Tj isn't that great and I think Marshall's is worse. We are getting a nordstroms rack in 2015 I believe!
> 
> Here's some pics...



What a great bag & a great find. Is that you? You are as cute as can be!



Luxury_Gifts said:


> *Marshall's Find:**
> Purchased My First Ever Rebecca Minkoff Handbag
> (MINI MAB BOMBE In DENIM For $69.00)*
> View attachment 2480446





KrissieNO.5 said:


> You ladies got me in the mood to go to TJ lol I went in the snow and all and got a pair of j brand skinny jeans for 20.00 and a James Perse shirt for 10.00. I also scored 3 pacifica body washes (I'm obsessed with pacifica) in my favorite scent Waikiki Pikake and sandalwood for 2 bucks each and a NARS Andy Warhol highlighter for 3.00!



Total scores on everything! I have not seen any Nars items at my local stores. One is even a runway store. You lucky duck, getting a Nars Andy Warhol highlighter for $3. I would have bought it at their regular price (probably, depending on what it was. lol)



heartoflove said:


> I meant to take the subway back into the city but got on the wrong way. Decided to actually leave the station rather than transfer to the right train and boy am I happy I did.
> 
> Nevermind the fact my sister bought me two for Xmas, I still bought these for the fabulous price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2476875



It was meant to be then! Great tees at great price.


----------



## rogue99

TJ Maxx typically has the best finds. Sometimes Marshall's, but it's very hit or miss.

I recently found some Diane von Furstenberg Rudi ankle boots and also these blue Gucci horsebit blue leather pumps. The DVFs were $69 down from $350 retail and the Guccis were $79 down from $450 retail.


----------



## luvsagreatdeal

makeawish2468 said:


> Found this last week at the Bridgewater, NJ location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479046
> View attachment 2479047
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



NICE!  I love the Gucci Diamonte purse as well....do you remember how much that was??


----------



## axya

makeawish2468 said:


> Found this last week at the Bridgewater, NJ location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479046
> View attachment 2479047
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Ooh, do you know what bags it is that surround the Givenchy one? I really like the look of them


----------



## Appletini10

Scored gorgeous black wool Armani jacket for $139!! The price tag says $1075!!!!


----------



## Jen123

rogue99 said:


> TJ Maxx typically has the best finds. Sometimes Marshall's, but it's very hit or miss.
> 
> I recently found some Diane von Furstenberg Rudi ankle boots and also these blue Gucci horsebit blue leather pumps. The DVFs were $69 down from $350 retail and the Guccis were $79 down from $450 retail.



those are amaazzzing!


----------



## makeawish2468

luvsagreatdeal said:


> NICE!  I love the Gucci Diamonte purse as well....do you remember how much that was??


No I'm sorry I didn't look


----------



## makeawish2468

axya said:


> Ooh, do you know what bags it is that surround the Givenchy one? I really like the look of them


I didn't pay attention to them but according to poster luvsagreatdeal above your comment, it's a Gucci diamante bag?


----------



## nancypants

At TJ maxx -Bev connection!


----------



## stacestall

nancypants said:


> View attachment 2483055
> 
> View attachment 2483056
> 
> At TJ maxx -Bev connection!



Ohhhhhhh my!!!!!! That is just pure perfection!!!


----------



## HRHtcs

Not fashion but....Finally found a "ghost chair"!!! Ever since I heard of them popping up at Marshalls I've been crossing my fingers for one. Franklin Mills Marshalls had 2 more.


----------



## rocknroll666

I can't believe it... I had the urge to hit the a bunch of TJ's and Marshalls and I literally got $2140 of WANG, MCQUEEN, and James Perse for $250. My best to date and one of my long awaited wishlist items...

I got this Alexander Wang Sweater for 49.00

forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Alexander+Wang&product=AWAN-WO65

MY WISHLIST item, I still can't believe it was at TJ Maxx of all places. I've seen it on Net a Porter for 725!

http://http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/alexander-mcqueen-leopard-and-skull-print-scarf-item-10216687.aspx?gclid=CIXVlZftpLwCFaxxOgod7mMA4w&country=216

and 8 different James Perse sweatshirts and long sleeve tshirts each for $10!

also found some Hello Kitty Hanky Panky, Natori Pj's for $20 and a few other things.. I love yellow tag time and sorry i'm terrible at attaching pictures!


----------



## stacestall

HRHtcs said:


> Not fashion but....Finally found a "ghost chair"!!! Ever since I heard of them popping up at Marshalls I've been crossing my fingers for one. Franklin Mills Marshalls had 2 more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2483074



Oh my goodness, I need to go to my TJ Maxx and Marshalls! HRHtcs, how much were the chairs if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## HRHtcs

stacestall said:


> Oh my goodness, I need to go to my TJ Maxx and Marshalls! HRHtcs, how much were the chairs if you don't mind sharing?



They were $129!  they're sturdy too..nice quality. I was hesitant to order a cheaper one online because I didn't know how it would look in real life.


----------



## mrt91592

ok people, my greatest find EVER. in the history of my bargain hunting!!!

Vince leather pants, originally $1150...on super duper sale for...$99

they actually fit too!! (for the most part)

http://www.shopbop.com/stretch-leat...shopbysize&colorId=12867&extid=affprg-2687457


----------



## mrt91592

nancypants said:


> View attachment 2483055
> 
> View attachment 2483056
> 
> At TJ maxx -Bev connection!


gorgeous color im obsessed!


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I love that sweater! Have wanted it forever. Congrats.

What the second item, the link doesn't work?



rocknroll666 said:


> I can't believe it... I had the urge to hit the a bunch of TJ's and Marshalls and I literally got $2140 of WANG, MCQUEEN, and James Perse for $250. My best to date and one of my long awaited wishlist items...
> 
> I got this Alexander Wang Sweater for 49.00
> 
> forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Alexander+Wang&product=AWAN-WO65
> 
> MY WISHLIST item, I still can't believe it was at TJ Maxx of all places. I've seen it on Net a Porter for 725!
> 
> http://http://www.farfetch.com/shop...?gclid=CIXVlZftpLwCFaxxOgod7mMA4w&country=216
> 
> and 8 different James Perse sweatshirts and long sleeve tshirts each for $10!
> 
> also found some Hello Kitty Hanky Panky, Natori Pj's for $20 and a few other things.. I love yellow tag time and sorry i'm terrible at attaching pictures!


----------



## couturely

nancypants said:


> View attachment 2483055
> 
> View attachment 2483056
> 
> At TJ maxx -Bev connection!




Wow! Did you happen to purchase?


----------



## Jen123

Just got a bunch of stuff!



Marc by Marc Jacobs for $40



Theory sweater and pants for $40 and $50 and dvf belt for $35



Escada cardigan for $50.. Purchased online



Elizabeth and James pants for $50 and dvf belt for $35. Both purchased online 



Robert Rodriguez bracelet for $50



Catherine malandrino sweater for $40 and rich and skinny jeans for $30



Catherine malandrino dress for $60


----------



## katran26

mrt91592 said:


> ok people, my greatest find EVER. in the history of my bargain hunting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Vince leather pants, originally $1150...on super duper sale for...$99
> 
> 
> 
> they actually fit too!! (for the most part)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/stretch-leat...shopbysize&colorId=12867&extid=affprg-2687457




Congrats!! Those are sleek


----------



## rogue99

rocknroll666 said:


> I can't believe it... I had the urge to hit the a bunch of TJ's and Marshalls and I literally got $2140 of WANG, MCQUEEN, and James Perse for $250. My best to date and one of my long awaited wishlist items...
> 
> I got this Alexander Wang Sweater for 49.00
> 
> forwardforward.com/fw/DisplayProduct.jsp?d=F&s=B&c=Alexander+Wang&product=AWAN-WO65
> 
> MY WISHLIST item, I still can't believe it was at TJ Maxx of all places. I've seen it on Net a Porter for 725!
> 
> http://http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/alexander-mcqueen-leopard-and-skull-print-scarf-item-10216687.aspx?gclid=CIXVlZftpLwCFaxxOgod7mMA4w&country=216
> 
> and 8 different James Perse sweatshirts and long sleeve tshirts each for $10!
> 
> also found some Hello Kitty Hanky Panky, Natori Pj's for $20 and a few other things.. I love yellow tag time and sorry i'm terrible at attaching pictures!


Wow, what TJ Maxx/Marshall's are you shopping at?


----------



## LabelLover81

mrt91592 said:


> ok people, my greatest find EVER. in the history of my bargain hunting!!!
> 
> Vince leather pants, originally $1150...on super duper sale for...$99
> *
> they actually fit too!! (for the most part)*
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/stretch-leat...shopbysize&colorId=12867&extid=affprg-2687457


----------



## Espinosa

I went to Winners today, and they were doing they're final clearance. I found Juicy track-pants for $11, and Chanel makeup from $13-$16.


----------



## Tarhls

mrt91592 said:


> ok people, my greatest find EVER. in the history of my bargain hunting!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Vince leather pants, originally $1150...on super duper sale for...$99
> 
> 
> 
> they actually fit too!! (for the most part)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.shopbop.com/stretch-leat...shopbysize&colorId=12867&extid=affprg-2687457




Congrats they are fantastic!


----------



## louvigilante

Been watching a pair of Missoni heels for the past few months and finally bit the bullet and brought them home for 69. Gotta love yellow tags!


----------



## sdkitty

Jen123 said:


> Does anyone know when tjs plans on restocking the runways? Mine are so bare!


I only recently learned there are two runway stores in San Diego area.  I went to one of them twice and was disappointed.
So is this ia hit and miss where some stores will have good stuff and others not?
or, as your question implies, a case of all the Runway stores being stocked?


----------



## withLVOE

Espinosa said:


> I went to Winners today, and they were doing they're final clearance. I found Juicy track-pants for $11, and Chanel makeup from $13-$16.



which winners was this from?!


----------



## Espinosa

withLVOE said:


> which winners was this from?!


Front St.


----------



## mpepe32

Espinosa said:


> Front St.


Did u by chance look at the handbag selection?  Any Rebecca minkoff?


----------



## Espinosa

mpepe32 said:


> Did u by chance look at the handbag selection?  Any Rebecca minkoff?


No Minkoff at Front, Bloor, or Sheppard. But they did have a Rocco in Ocean Blue at Bloor today for $899.


----------



## PattyM

louvigilante said:


> Been watching a pair of Missoni heels for the past few months and finally bit the bullet and brought them home for 69. Gotta love yellow tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484306



oooo so pretty!! congrats on the great find!


----------



## sparksfly

Saw a doma leather jacket for $99. Wasn't so in love that I had to have it. So I'm hoping it goes down in price. 

How many yellow tag markdowns do they do?


----------



## mpepe32

Espinosa said:


> No Minkoff at Front, Bloor, or Sheppard. But they did have a Rocco in Ocean Blue at Bloor today for $899.



Okay that for the info


----------



## authenticplease

louvigilante said:


> Been watching a pair of Missoni heels for the past few months and finally bit the bullet and brought them home for 69. Gotta love yellow tags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2484306



Beautiful!  I love Missoni


----------



## louvigilante

PattyM said:


> oooo so pretty!! congrats on the great find!







authenticplease said:


> Beautiful!  I love Missoni




Thank you! I still can't believe no one picked these up! They are in great condition.


----------



## piosavsfan

sdkitty said:


> I only recently learned there are two runway stores in San Diego area.  I went to one of them twice and was disappointed.
> So is this ia hit and miss where some stores will have good stuff and others not?
> or, as your question implies, a case of all the Runway stores being stocked?



I go to the one on Rosecrans. Where is the other runway store?


----------



## Jen123

sdkitty said:


> I only recently learned there are two runway stores in San Diego area.  I went to one of them twice and was disappointed.
> So is this ia hit and miss where some stores will have good stuff and others not?
> or, as your question implies, a case of all the Runway stores being stocked?



I guess I meant I was wondering when they would be getting new stuff in stock. Mine still has the old winter stuff that has been there for months! I went the other day and asked an associate and they said they are putting a huge stock of spring runway out on feb 2


----------



## toocutedoggy

Yay, I just bought a AG Jeans for $25




Also bought a Marc by Marc Jacobs cardigan for $38 

I'm a happy girl


----------



## sparksfly

Got a bunch of butter London nail polishes for $6.99 each. Most of them were colors they recently discontinued.


----------



## nova_girl

Lots of goodies at the Tysons/Vienna, VA TJs. I'm still here so PM quickly if anyone wants me to put something on hold.


----------



## Jen123

nova_girl said:


> Lots of goodies at the Tysons/Vienna, VA TJs. I'm still here so PM quickly if anyone wants me to put something on hold.




Woohoo! Looks like new stock is finally being put out!!


----------



## LabelLover81

nova_girl said:


> Lots of goodies at the Tysons/Vienna, VA TJs. I'm still here so PM quickly if anyone wants me to put something on hold.


This is getting weird.... I was there this morning!!!

How do you upload multiples on a mobile device?  I can only do one per post.


----------



## louvigilante

Yes! Just went this morning. My runway is stocked to the brim with everything from shoes (fendi, Gucci, manolo, st.laurant, and much much more), handbags (Chloe, and brands mentioned above), and clothing. I talked to a person there and she said spring wear is finally flooding all the stores. 

Walked away without anything because I went in for clothes for kiddos. Was very very hard. Might go back tmw though. Eek!


----------



## jenga112

Lots of goodies also at TJ Maxx in Greenvale, NY. I didn't get to take pics but they had 2 Celine bags: the fold over tote in green/black, and a vertical cabas in a black/tan combo. They had a couple Saint Laurent bags, a Balenciaga, Valentino, Fendi, Gucci, and 2 Bottega Venettas. They also had a pretty decent shoe selection in which I got...


----------



## katran26

nova_girl said:


> Lots of goodies at the Tysons/Vienna, VA TJs. I'm still here so PM quickly if anyone wants me to put something on hold.




Oh wow rockstud and Louboutin? Pretty impressive! Thanks for posting


----------



## nekostar0412

I haven't been to a TJ or Marshall's in awhile, so I stopped in this morning and found the Runway bags section packed full and designer shoes (Tods, Gucci, Brian Atwood, Manolos, Jimmy Choos) stacked on tables. I apologize for the lack of spy pics, because all I could see was this little Celine trio.  All I can recall is a red Balenciaga first, a Chloe (one of the large round ones, I don't know the name of), a large fold-over Celine clutch and shoulder bag.


----------



## LnA

nekostar0412 said:


> I haven't been to a TJ or Marshall's in awhile, so I stopped in this morning and found the Runway bags section packed full and designer shoes (Tods, Gucci, Brian Atwood, Manolos, Jimmy Choos) stacked on tables. I apologize for the lack of spy pics, because all I could see was this little Celine trio.  All I can recall is a red Balenciaga first, a Chloe (one of the large round ones, I don't know the name of), a large fold-over Celine clutch and shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 2486798




No way!!! I hope it went home with you! Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## AuthenticChanel

nekostar0412 said:


> I haven't been to a TJ or Marshall's in awhile, so I stopped in this morning and found the Runway bags section packed full and designer shoes (Tods, Gucci, Brian Atwood, Manolos, Jimmy Choos) stacked on tables. I apologize for the lack of spy pics, because all I could see was this little Celine trio.  All I can recall is a red Balenciaga first, a Chloe (one of the large round ones, I don't know the name of), a large fold-over Celine clutch and shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 2486798



OMG!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe you found a Trio bag at TJMaxx!!! Do you mind sharing the price? Which TJMAXX was this??? Thank you


----------



## livlovespurses

nekostar0412 said:


> I haven't been to a TJ or Marshall's in awhile, so I stopped in this morning and found the Runway bags section packed full and designer shoes (Tods, Gucci, Brian Atwood, Manolos, Jimmy Choos) stacked on tables. I apologize for the lack of spy pics, because all I could see was this little Celine trio.  All I can recall is a red Balenciaga first, a Chloe (one of the large round ones, I don't know the name of), a large fold-over Celine clutch and shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 2486798


OMG - love!! Congrats!!


----------



## livlovespurses

jenga112 said:


> Lots of goodies also at TJ Maxx in Greenvale, NY. I didn't get to take pics but they had 2 Celine bags: the fold over tote in green/black, and a vertical cabas in a black/tan combo. They had a couple Saint Laurent bags, a Balenciaga, Valentino, Fendi, Gucci, and 2 Bottega Venettas. They also had a pretty decent shoe selection in which I got...
> 
> View attachment 2486580
> 
> View attachment 2486582


Congrats - Great deal you got on beautiful shoes!!


----------



## rea11yb0red

Yesterday I saw the large green forest trio at the TJ in Tustin for 945$. Also there were some Fendi wallets, Fendi 2jours small denim purse, Ysl suede Cabas, YSL tote, small Givenchy grey lucrezia?, Céline all soft, and some others I can't remember. The shoe selection wasn't good.


----------



## kirsten

rea11yb0red said:


> Yesterday I saw the large green forest trio at the TJ in Tustin for 945$. Also there were some Fendi wallets, Fendi 2jours small denim purse, Ysl suede Cabas, YSL tote, small Givenchy grey lucrezia?, Céline all soft, and some others I can't remember. The shoe selection wasn't good.



Any other Célines?


----------



## yakusoku.af

OMG 
The Celine Tie was $2899!!! 
TJ Maxx Honolulu


----------



## housewivesfan

Just got back from the Pittsburgh Runway store.  Didn't see anything that great.  A couple of Guccis, Fendi totes, one Stella McCartney, and one Saint Laurent tote but that was it.  Nothing special in shoes either.  Best thing was Brian Atwood.  However there are some leather Joe's Jeans leggings marked down from $500 to $69 in the clearance section - dark green and a brown leopard print, various sizes.


----------



## rea11yb0red

kirsten said:


> Any other Célines?




Nope that's it.


----------



## Kfoorya2

yakusoku.af said:


> OMG
> The Celine Tie was $2899!!!
> TJ Maxx Honolulu
> View attachment 2487656
> View attachment 2487657
> View attachment 2487658




omg!!! I would die for that all soft! any idea about the price??


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kfoorya2 said:


> omg!!! I would die for that all soft! any idea about the price??




It was $1899
The only price I didn't look at was for the edge


----------



## mrt91592

yakusoku.af said:


> It was $1899
> The only price I didn't look at was for the edge


i am dying for an all soft too omg


----------



## virginiaalamode

Scored this amazing leather PJK sweatshirt at Marshall's this weekend for $69. Original price: $400. Also got this Eddie Borgo bracelet at an antique store (not a TJ's or Marshall's find, but a great find nonetheless!)


----------



## authenticplease

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored this amazing leather PJK sweatshirt at Marshall's this weekend for $69. Original price: $400. Also got this Eddie Borgo bracelet at an antique store (not a TJ's or Marshall's find, but a great find nonetheless!)



Score!  They both look amazing on you!


----------



## LuxeDeb

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored this amazing leather PJK sweatshirt at Marshall's this weekend for $69. Original price: $400. Also got this Eddie Borgo bracelet at an antique store (not a TJ's or Marshall's find, but a great find nonetheless!)



Love the leather sweatshirt. Very chic!


----------



## louvigilante

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored this amazing leather PJK sweatshirt at Marshall's this weekend for $69. Original price: $400. Also got this Eddie Borgo bracelet at an antique store (not a TJ's or Marshall's find, but a great find nonetheless!)




Great find!


----------



## Jen123

Found these for $39 today buuuut just realized while taking the photo the patterns are different! I might have a mismatched pair.


----------



## nekostar0412

LnA said:


> No way!!! I hope it went home with you! Do you mind sharing the price?





AuthenticChanel said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!! I cannot believe you found a Trio bag at TJMaxx!!! Do you mind sharing the price? Which TJMAXX was this??? Thank you



Thanks LnA, AuthenticChanel, and livlovespurses!  I did take it home with me to contemplate.  I had never really considered this purse before (I have two other small crossbodies in heavy rotation and another two that are just sitting in my closet), but the chances that I would see one again seem slim.  It was $699.99 before tax.  I am combing the Celine Trio thread and reading horrible experiences about straps breaking, so it is making me second-guess how good of a deal this really is...not much if the strap breaks and I don't know if Celine will repair a bag from TJ Maxx 

To the people looking for the Celine All Soft, I saw an all brown (almond? camel?) one at the same TJ Maxx I found my Trio at:  Houston, Texas Richmond location.  I think it was around $1,899.99 as well.  There was also a large black Celine clutch like the all soft, but without a handle.


----------



## louvigilante

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2490414
> 
> 
> Found these for $39 today buuuut just realized while taking the photo the patterns are different! I might have a mismatched pair.




I just snagged a pair too. Love them and have been waiting for them to drop. I think you are right though, those are different patterns.


----------



## nova_girl

katran26 said:


> Oh wow rockstud and Louboutin? Pretty impressive! Thanks for posting



No problem


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

love love love that top!!!



virginiaalamode said:


> Scored this amazing leather PJK sweatshirt at Marshall's this weekend for $69. Original price: $400. Also got this Eddie Borgo bracelet at an antique store (not a TJ's or Marshall's find, but a great find nonetheless!)


----------



## nova_girl

LabelLover81 said:


> This is getting weird.... I was there this morning!!!
> 
> How do you upload multiples on a mobile device?  I can only do one per post.



Lol we should plan a meetup once this winter weather goes away (if it ever does).

I don't know if it's because I'm on an android phone, but I just use the 'attach picture' option when I reply and it lets me upload them that way.


----------



## nova_girl

Jen123 said:


> Woohoo! Looks like new stock is finally being put out!!



It seems like that store had nothing for the longest time so I was happy to see all the goodies as soon as I walked in!


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:


> OMG
> The Celine Tie was $2899!!!
> TJ Maxx Honolulu
> View attachment 2487656
> View attachment 2487657
> View attachment 2487658



Love your flats


----------



## angelxchild

nova_girl said:


> Lots of goodies at the Tysons/Vienna, VA TJs. I'm still here so PM quickly if anyone wants me to put something on hold.




*_* I know which TJ I'll be shopping at from now on! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jen123

louvigilante said:


> I just snagged a pair too. Love them and have been waiting for them to drop. I think you are right though, those are different patterns.




I'm happy you found a pair too! I am out of town for work so I hope when I go to my home tjs to exchange one of them they let me


----------



## Jen123

Found this at the Cincinnati tjs yesterday. Didn't buy but I wanted to share!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

How much was it? Last time I saw a Bal at TJ it was just under $1000.



Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2490847
> 
> 
> Found this at the Cincinnati tjs yesterday. Didn't buy but I wanted to share!


----------



## Kfoorya2

This was available at the downtown dc location


----------



## nova_girl

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2490847
> 
> 
> Found this at the Cincinnati tjs yesterday. Didn't buy but I wanted to share!



I wish all of these Bals would stop tempting me! (but please keep posting the pictures lol)


----------



## babycinnamon

Awesome spy pics, everyone! I wish there were a runway location near me  Heh at least my wallet is safe though


----------



## kcarmona

Has anyone been to the runway location in Miami? I've been dying to go but it's not super close and with Miami traffic I wouldn't wanna make the trek unless I know they get good stuff


----------



## afsweet

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2490951
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490952
> 
> 
> This was available at the downtown dc location


 
do you know the address of this location? dc has so many tj maxx stores, so I don't know which one is considered the downtown location.


----------



## lettuceshop

kcarmona said:


> Has anyone been to the runway location in Miami? I've been dying to go but it's not super close and with Miami traffic I wouldn't wanna make the trek unless I know they get good stuff




I was in there about this time last year, it wasn't worth the trip and I was very disappointed after watching what these girls had been looking at.


----------



## Jen123

shoppinggalnyc said:


> How much was it? Last time I saw a Bal at TJ it was just under $1000.




It was $1399!! They must have increased the prices because I bought mine for $1199 last year at this time.


----------



## NikkNak728

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2490847
> 
> 
> Found this at the Cincinnati tjs yesterday. Didn't buy but I wanted to share!




Which TJs? I've had luck at the rookwood Nordstrom rack in cinci. Oh boy bal at TJs is promising


----------



## yakusoku.af

authenticplease said:


> Love your flats




Thanks! I strassed them myself!


----------



## Jen123

NikkNak728 said:


> Which TJs? I've had luck at the rookwood Nordstrom rack in cinci. Oh boy bal at TJs is promising




The one on Montgomery road. They had some great new runway stock!


----------



## NikkNak728

Jen123 said:


> The one on Montgomery road. They had some great new runway stock!




Oh oh! I have had good luck there before but never that good! That's awesome!


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:


> Thanks! I strassed them myself!



Definitely worth the labor of love


----------



## Jen123

Saw these sitting pretty at my runway tjs today!


----------



## bakeacookie

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2492944
> 
> 
> Saw these sitting pretty at my runway tjs today!




Those are gorgeous!!


----------



## thekellybirkin

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2492944
> 
> 
> Saw these sitting pretty at my runway tjs today!



lovely purses in pink


----------



## Ginger Tea

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2492944
> 
> 
> Saw these sitting pretty at my runway tjs today!




These are quite lovely.


----------



## Kfoorya2

stephc005 said:


> do you know the address of this location? dc has so many tj maxx stores, so I don't know which one is considered the downtown location.



Its the one on 601 13th St NW, Washington, DC 20005. Hope this helps!


----------



## ChanelChap

Jen123 said:


> Saw these sitting pretty at my runway tjs today!



I'm actually attracted to that scarf more than the bags. What brand is it?!


----------



## afsweet

Kfoorya2 said:


> Its the one on 601 13th St NW, Washington, DC 20005. Hope this helps!


 
thank you so much!


----------



## snibor

I just saw one of the best scores ever!  This women asked me my opinion on shoes, she wasn't sure if she should spend the money.  I said they looked fabulous.  She asked the salesmen if they were marked down any further and

She got Valentino Rockstud Suede Pumps for $49!!!!  Wish they had my size.  Way to go to the nice women I met today at TJ MAXX!!!

I tried to find a pic on line and found this for reference.  
http://www.forwardforward.com/fw/Di...g=google-pla&gclid=CJrB2YLrurwCFY9lOgodG0YABA


----------



## katran26

^for real??? That's insane!


----------



## snibor

katran26 said:


> ^for real??? That's insane!


Totally insane!   They were already marked down to $250 and the guy came over and said this is your lucky day and he had ticketed it for $49 I was standing there like holy moly you gotta buy them!  They looked great.    Wish they had more.   She said you should always ask them if it should be marked down further.  Lesson learned.


----------



## katran26

snibor said:


> Totally insane!   They were already marked down to $250 and the guy came over and said this is your lucky day and he had ticketed it for $49 I was standing there like holy moly you gotta buy them!  They looked great.    Wish they had more.   She said you should always ask them if it should be marked down further.  Lesson learned.




I'm so jealous!! My TJs has a lousy shoe selection but I might head over tomorrow just in case


----------



## authenticplease

snibor said:


> Totally insane!   They were already marked down to $250 and the guy came over and said this is your lucky day and he had ticketed it for $49 I was standing there like holy moly you gotta buy them!  They looked great.    Wish they had more.   She said you should always ask them if it should be marked down further.  Lesson learned.



What a fabulous buy and so happy the lucky lady found them.....along with a nice associate!

At the TJM stores here in ATL, they refuse to check items for markdowns.  They say that they frequently scan items for additional markdown on certain days only and they will not check at any other time or by request.  They are not pleasant about it and act as though you are requesting something inappropriate. 

 Of course, if you return an item they check for markdowns immediately then.


----------



## Jen123

ChanelChap said:


> I'm actually attracted to that scarf more than the bags. What brand is it?!




I didn't check the scarf I am sorry!


----------



## panduhbear

Saw a fendi chameleon bag in beige for $1299 at Marshalls in Toronto at yonge and gerrard


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2492944
> 
> 
> Saw these sitting pretty at my runway tjs today!



OH MY JEN could you please let me know the price of the pink Chloe?? What is that gorgeous pink tote behind it? I wish there was some way I could get my hands on them!!! I would have purchased right away T.T would you mind sharing the TJMaxx location if these beauties??? Fingers crossed * thank you dear!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2490951
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490952
> 
> 
> This was available at the downtown dc location



Oh my, you girls are so lucky!! By DC you mean Washington DC yes? Do you mind sharing the price of the pink YSL tote ligne ??? It's probably gone by now T.T sniff* thanks dear~~


----------



## AuthenticChanel

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks LnA, AuthenticChanel, and livlovespurses!  I did take it home with me to contemplate.  I had never really considered this purse before (I have two other small crossbodies in heavy rotation and another two that are just sitting in my closet), but the chances that I would see one again seem slim.  It was $699.99 before tax.  I am combing the Celine Trio thread and reading horrible experiences about straps breaking, so it is making me second-guess how good of a deal this really is...not much if the strap breaks and I don't know if Celine will repair a bag from TJ Maxx
> 
> To the people looking for the Celine All Soft, I saw an all brown (almond? camel?) one at the same TJ Maxx I found my Trio at:  Houston, Texas Richmond location.  I think it was around $1,899.99 as well.  There was also a large black Celine clutch like the all soft, but without a handle.



Thank you so much dear!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

makeawish2468 said:


> Found this last week at the Bridgewater, NJ location!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2479046
> View attachment 2479047
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Did you purchase It? It's just a drive away from me!!!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Jen123 said:


> Ladies I was horrified to find a tommy sweater with a Vince tag!!! I notified the employees at Marshall's and they laughed it off saying "only this would happen at our store"
> 
> View attachment 2445794
> 
> 
> View attachment 2445795



Wow I don't even what is going on in this pic!! Did the person take it home and resew new tags or is this a fake sweater?????


----------



## snibor

AuthenticChanel said:


> Did you purchase It? It's just a drive away from me!!!



fyi...I was there yesterday and it wasn't there.  But there were a few new bags...Fendi, Chloe,


----------



## Jen123

AuthenticChanel said:


> OH MY JEN could you please let me know the price of the pink Chloe?? What is that gorgeous pink tote behind it? I wish there was some way I could get my hands on them!!! I would have purchased right away T.T would you mind sharing the TJMaxx location if these beauties??? Fingers crossed * thank you dear!



The little pink Chloe was $549 and the pink Saint Laurent was $1800. The regular prices are $775 and $2550, so it wasn't an AMAZING deal but pretty decent! They were at the Durham TJs


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Jen123 said:


> The little pink Chloe was $549 and the pink Saint Laurent was $1800. The regular prices are $775 and $2550, so it wasn't an AMAZING deal but pretty decent! They were at the Durham TJs



thanks Jen for your reply, unfortunately I'm too far =[ cry* I really love the Saint Laurent!!!! Too bad TJMAXX doesn't ship...sigh


----------



## Kfoorya2

What do you guys think of this balenciaga? I saw at few days ago at the friendship heights location in DC.. 

Was not sure if I should get and ended up not getting it  it was for $1099


----------



## Kfoorya2

This was another one at Tyson's tjmaxx however this was marked at $1399 

Should I have gotten one of these!?


----------



## NikkNak728

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2495131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495132
> 
> 
> This was another one at Tyson's tjmaxx however this was marked at $1399
> 
> Should I have gotten one of these!?




YES! Although depends on if you like the giant or regular hardware because there is the price difference


----------



## Jen123

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2495130
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this balenciaga? I saw at few days ago at the friendship heights location in DC..
> 
> Was not sure if I should get and ended up not getting it  it was for $1099



I love that bag but if it were me, I would pass on buying it. It looks sooooo pretty but I am not much of a pink gal so I would end up staring at it all day instead of wearing it. You could always buy it, and try on outfits and see if it coordinates with your daily wear and if not return it


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

WOW if I were a Bal fan I would have bought it lol


----------



## nova_girl

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2495131
> 
> 
> View attachment 2495132
> 
> 
> This was another one at Tyson's tjmaxx however this was marked at $1399
> 
> Should I have gotten one of these!?




I prefer the one at Tysons. I have a love/hate relationship with Bals though; I love the look and colors but I don't think they age well (which is why I sold mine). However, if I come across a purple one for a good price I might have to bring it home with me!


----------



## Pao9

AuthenticChanel said:


> Wow I don't even what is going on in this pic!! Did the person take it home and resew new tags or is this a fake sweater?????




Happens all the time!!


----------



## sparksfly

Went to a tjmaxx I don't normally go to. Had black frye boots for $150. Someone bought them before I could try them on. Also had Nars Andy Warhol walk on the wild side sets for $10 on clearance. Missing the lip-glosses though so I passed.


----------



## pincesbella

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2490951
> 
> 
> View attachment 2490952
> 
> 
> This was available at the downtown dc location



Hi ,
Do you know how much is the pink ysl cabas chyc ? Thanks


----------



## luckywong1984

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2495130
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of this balenciaga? I saw at few days ago at the friendship heights location in DC..
> 
> Was not sure if I should get and ended up not getting it  it was for $1099


Could you tell me which location is this? That is the balenciaga I wanted


----------



## yakusoku.af

Came back to TJ Maxx Honolulu and found a few new bags like this P11 and clutch  
The Celine tie is still here but the cabas and soft are gone.


----------



## LnA

yakusoku.af said:


> Came back to TJ Maxx Honolulu and found a few new bags like this P11 and clutch
> The Celine tie is still here but the cabas and soft are gone.
> View attachment 2498451
> View attachment 2498452
> View attachment 2498453
> View attachment 2498454
> View attachment 2498455
> View attachment 2498456




Your TJM is amazing!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

LnA said:


> Your TJM is amazing!!




Only when they get new shipments. They usually don't get anything for months and suddenly they have everything! I'm still waiting to see if they get a Celine nano!


----------



## merrydish

yakusoku.af said:


> Came back to TJ Maxx Honolulu and found a few new bags like this P11 and clutch
> The Celine tie is still here but the cabas and soft are gone.
> View attachment 2498451
> View attachment 2498452
> View attachment 2498453
> View attachment 2498454
> View attachment 2498455
> View attachment 2498456



Wow, I'm so in love with that stunning Gucci scarf that I'd swoop it up instantly if it ever shows up at my TJ Maxx in Boca Raton, Fl!


----------



## tnguyen87

yakusoku.af said:


> Came back to TJ Maxx Honolulu and found a few new bags like this P11 and clutch
> The Celine tie is still here but the cabas and soft are gone.
> View attachment 2498451
> View attachment 2498452
> View attachment 2498453
> View attachment 2498454
> View attachment 2498455
> View attachment 2498456



Did you bling our your LV cles? If so, I LOVE IT!


----------



## yakusoku.af

tnguyen87 said:


> Did you bling our your LV cles? If so, I LOVE IT!




Yes I did! Thank you!


----------



## DiazDazzlesPink




----------



## DiazDazzlesPink

I found these Ysl Tribute Tj Maxx Houston, Tx


----------



## babycinnamon

yakusoku.af said:


> Came back to TJ Maxx Honolulu and found a few new bags like this P11 and clutch
> The Celine tie is still here but the cabas and soft are gone.
> View attachment 2498451
> View attachment 2498452
> View attachment 2498453
> View attachment 2498454
> View attachment 2498455
> View attachment 2498456



Wow great spy pics but I must comment on your cles!! Did you strass it yourself??? Amazing, so unique!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

merrydish said:


> Wow, I'm so in love with that stunning Gucci scarf that I'd swoop it up instantly if it ever shows up at my TJ Maxx in Boca Raton, Fl!




I was surprised to see it. I rarely see scarves in the runway section


----------



## yakusoku.af

babycinnamon said:


> Wow great spy pics but I must comment on your cles!! Did you strass it yourself??? Amazing, so unique!!




Thank you! Yes I did do it myself! It's super sparkly in person!


----------



## merrydish

DiazDazzlesPink said:


> I found these Ysl Tribute Tj Maxx Houston, Tx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2498601
> View attachment 2498602
> View attachment 2498603



What gorgeous, sexy killer shoes! Not sure if I could walk far in them so I guess I'd just pose on a lovely chair, lol.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

WOW awesome finds ^^ !!!


----------



## sunnyflies

Just wandered through my local Runway at TJ Max and noticed it had replenished itself. It had lots of Ralph Lauren, Red Valentino and Derick Lam pieces, a rack of Rag and Bone, 2 Gucci purses (not impressive prices) and one Guccissima tote ($1,199), quite a few cute B by Brian Atwood heels, though not a lot of sizes and some zip wallets by Marc Jacobs ($299 hot pink) and Chloe. I also spotted a nice black Z by Zac Posen trapeze style bag for about $259, down from $625, next to two Cole Haan bags in the regular section. So well worth dropping by. 

What surprised me were a few racks and tables back by the underwear department marked clearance. I think there were items I have not seen before, but I could be wrong. A very nice dark navy barn jacket by La Coste that came with a belt ($99) and several pairs of LK Bennet size 6 1/2 red snakeskin heels marked down from $365 to $49. I'll try to post the spy photo I snapped of the shoes.


----------



## bella601

sparksfly said:


> Went to a tjmaxx I don't normally go to. Had black frye boots for $150. Someone bought them before I could try them on. Also had Nars Andy Warhol walk on the wild side sets for $10 on clearance. Missing the lip-glosses though so I passed.
> View attachment 2496890



Nice


----------



## lvlouis

sunnyflies said:


> Just wandered through my local Runway at TJ Max and noticed it had replenished itself. It had lots of Ralph Lauren, Red Valentino and Derick Lam pieces, a rack of Rag and Bone, 2 Gucci purses (not impressive prices) and one Guccissima tote ($1,199), quite a few cute B by Brian Atwood heels, though not a lot of sizes and some zip wallets by Marc Jacobs ($299 hot pink) and Chloe. I also spotted a nice black Z by Zac Posen trapeze style bag for about $259, down from $625, next to two Cole Haan bags in the regular section. So well worth dropping by.
> 
> What surprised me were a few racks and tables back by the underwear department marked clearance. I think there were items I have not seen before, but I could be wrong. A very nice dark navy barn jacket by La Coste that came with a belt ($99) and several pairs of LK Bennet size 6 1/2 red snakeskin heels marked down from $365 to $49. I'll try to post the spy photo I snapped of the shoes.



Did u take any pics?


----------



## Myblackbag

Saw this Chloe @ TJMAXX for $1299.00


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Marshalls here in Toronto hardly ever has anything good, and if we do its still super pricey.  I will def be traveling down to the U.S soon!


----------



## sunnyflies

Trying to add pictures and failing 

Trying again: 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Size 6 1/2 LK Bennett snake skin heels $49, down from MSRP of $365.


----------



## carolly88

sunnyflies said:


> Trying to add pictures and failing
> 
> Trying again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500982
> 
> 
> View attachment 2500983
> 
> 
> Size 6 1/2 LK Bennett snake skin heels $49, down from MSRP of $365.




Which tjmaxx location was this? Thanks!!


----------



## Tomsmom

yakusoku.af said:


> Came back to TJ Maxx Honolulu and found a few new bags like this P11 and clutch
> The Celine tie is still here but the cabas and soft are gone.
> View attachment 2498451
> View attachment 2498452
> View attachment 2498453
> View attachment 2498454
> View attachment 2498455
> View attachment 2498456


 

How did you do that to your cles?  It is gorgeous!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Tomsmom said:


> How did you do that to your cles?  It is gorgeous!




Thanks! I crystaled it myself! There is a whole thread in the CL forum about crystaling shoes.


----------



## LnA

Stopped by the Bev Cxn TJ Maxx in LA last night. Cute Saint Laurent and some Fendi wallets. The biggest shock was 2 Chanel watches, one white and one black. Can't believe Chanel ended up there. Discounted but still $12,500.


----------



## louvigilante

LnA said:


> Stopped by the Bev Cxn TJ Maxx in LA last night. Cute Saint Laurent and some Fendi wallets. The biggest shock was 2 Chanel watches, one white and one black. Can't believe Chanel ended up there. Discounted but still $12,500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501368
> View attachment 2501369
> View attachment 2501370
> View attachment 2501375




They had the same Chanel at my store too.


----------



## Anna1

Hi everyone, I found this mini Bal in red for 950 and I don't know if i should take her w me
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Is it a good deal?


----------



## nova_girl

Anna1 said:


> Hi everyone, I found this mini Bal in red for 950 and I don't know if i should take her w me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good deal?




I don't know the retail price of the mini city so I don't know if $959 is a good deal, but it's gorgeous!


----------



## Gigigirl70

Anna1 said:


> Hi everyone, I found this mini Bal in red for 950 and I don't know if i should take her w me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good deal?



Its $1275.00 on Neimans right now but it gris. I don't think color affects price.

edit...there is also the red on the site for $1275.00 So It's it's its a $325.00 savings.


----------



## Anna1

nova_girl said:


> I don't know the retail price of the mini city so I don't know if $959 is a good deal, but it's gorgeous!




Yes!! She is super cute. I wanted a Bal but in a different color and size. So i decided not to get her.



Gigigirl70 said:


> Its $1275.00 on Neimans right now but it gris. I don't think color affects price.
> 
> edit...there is also the red on the site for $1275.00 So It's it's its a $325.00 savings.



 Thanks


----------



## Gigigirl70

Anna1 said:


> Yes!! She is super cute. I wanted a Bal but in a different color and size. So i decided not to get her.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I have my eye on a regular city in pastel pink myself.


----------



## iluvmybags

nekostar0412 said:


> Thanks LnA, AuthenticChanel, and livlovespurses!  I did take it home with me to contemplate.  I had never really considered this purse before (I have two other small crossbodies in heavy rotation and another two that are just sitting in my closet), but the chances that I would see one again seem slim.  It was $699.99 before tax.  I am combing the Celine Trio thread and reading horrible experiences about straps breaking, so it is making me second-guess how good of a deal this really is...not much if the strap breaks and I don't know if Celine will repair a bag from TJ Maxx
> 
> To the people looking for the Celine All Soft, I saw an all brown (almond? camel?) one at the same TJ Maxx I found my Trio at:  Houston, Texas Richmond location.  I think it was around $1,899.99 as well.  There was also a large black Celine clutch like the all soft, but without a handle.



I have a Celine Trio and have used it HEAVILY and have had no issues with it whatsoever.  I don't know if I just got lucky, or if the ones who had problems were flukes, but I've packed it full and carried it often (I think I bought it 3 years ago? I'll have to look up the date)

(ETA: Yup - I bought mine in May 2011, so its been almost three years now.  Honestly, I say keep it - its a great bag that you got for a GREAT price, especially for that color.  Worse case scenario, you carry it for a while and then resell it. Even gently used, I bet you get back what you paid, or close to it! )

Looks like I need to make a trip to TJMaxx!  The last few times I was there, the stock was pitiful.  Fingers crossed I find one of the many Celine bags that have been popping up all over - love to find a Tie bag or an All Soft.  Heck, I'd be thrilled with another Trio bag!


----------



## rocknroll666

Anna1 said:


> Hi everyone, I found this mini Bal in red for 950 and I don't know if i should take her w me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2501543
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it a good deal?


If you don't buy it, what location is it at? That is one of the bags on my list.. Just love Bals in Red!


----------



## Anna1

rocknroll666 said:


> If you don't buy it, what location is it at? That is one of the bags on my list.. Just love Bals in Red!




Its in Boston, MA! It's beautiful


----------



## virginiaalamode

Scored this cute Vince jacket a week ago at Marshall's. The sleeves are leather and the center portion is linen. Originally around $700, got it on clearance for $69. Going to DC tomorrow (God willing, since my flight has already been cancelled once!) What are the best DC-area TJ's, gals??


----------



## stacestall

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored this cute Vince jacket a week ago at Marshall's. The sleeves are leather and the center portion is linen. Originally around $700, got it on clearance for $69. Going to DC tomorrow (God willing, since my flight has already been cancelled once!) What are the best DC-area TJ's, gals??



That jacket looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## nova_girl

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored this cute Vince jacket a week ago at Marshall's. The sleeves are leather and the center portion is linen. Originally around $700, got it on clearance for $69. Going to DC tomorrow (God willing, since my flight has already been cancelled once!) What are the best DC-area TJ's, gals??




I can only speak to the ones in northern Virginia since I haven't gone to any of the DC ones yet. There are two Runway stores that I go to- Tysons Corner/Vienna and Alexandria (Potomac Yard).


----------



## katran26

Anna1 said:


> Its in Boston, MA! It's beautiful



Oh wow, I'm in Boston and never saw a Bal there - makes me want to head over there, too bad we're having another snowstorm


----------



## Anna1

katran26 said:


> Oh wow, I'm in Boston and never saw a Bal there - makes me want to head over there, too bad we're having another snowstorm




Yes, the storm is so bad. Stay safe!

I have never seen one before, too. There was also a Chloe, D&G, and YSl bags. I don't know the names. Also a Fendi wallet and 3 Fendi scarves.


----------



## iluvmybags

Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## iluvmybags

Not nearly the selection that other stores have, but here's what's left at the Countryside, IL store (they had a Runway event 2 weeks ago  which is why the stores have so much right now)


----------



## iluvmybags

They also had what looks like the same Chanel watch and some Gucci rings
Lots of Rag & Bone boots, Gucci shoes, Alice & Olivia, some Prada and Jimmy Choo - no Louboutin or Valentinos other than the one pair.  A few Missoni scarves.  I was short on time, and may stop back later


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## katran26

Anna1 said:


> Yes, the storm is so bad. Stay safe!
> 
> I have never seen one before, too. There was also a Chloe, D&G, and YSl bags. I don't know the names. Also a Fendi wallet and 3 Fendi scarves.



oh wow! I need to head over once the weather gets a little better...do you know if anything was clearance? TIA!


----------



## LnA

iluvmybags said:


> Ask and you shall receive!




Lucky! Wish I would come across one in LA! Or that they would start doing charge sends.


----------



## stephci

OMG i wish there was a TJ Maxx in torornto! Marshalls never has anything good here, you guys find amazing deals at TJ, i might have to make a trip to Buffalo to go to the one there


----------



## livlovespurses

iluvmybags said:


> Ask and you shall receive!


NICE!! Love the Celine trio and rockstud flip flops!!


----------



## Anna1

katran26 said:


> oh wow! I need to head over once the weather gets a little better...do you know if anything was clearance? TIA!




 I am not sure about shoes, because I only checked my size. (From 5 to 6.5) nothing in handbags section &#128522; only clothing, but I never look at the clothing section so I do not know what brands they have. 
Forgot to mention that I saw a pair of BV flats in light purple size 6, Christian Dior in size 6 or 6.5 in pink and a pair of high heels Fendi in size 6 or 6.5 (not sure)


----------



## bella601

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored this cute Vince jacket a week ago at Marshall's. The sleeves are leather and the center portion is linen. Originally around $700, got it on clearance for $69. Going to DC tomorrow (God willing, since my flight has already been cancelled once!) What are the best DC-area TJ's, gals??



Pretty


----------



## sunnyflies

carolly88 said:


> Which tjmaxx location was this? Thanks!!



Bridgehampton, NY


----------



## OlderSis

_Not nearly the selection that other stores have, but here's what's left at the Countryside, IL store (they had a Runway event 2 weeks ago  which is why the stores have so much right now)_

WOW...I was at Countryside yesterday and NONE of this great stuff was on display. Store must have restocked this morning !


----------



## PrincessDarbe

OlderSis said:


> _Not nearly the selection that other stores have, but here's what's left at the Countryside, IL store (they had a Runway event 2 weeks ago  which is why the stores have so much right now)_
> 
> Countryside is a great store


----------



## sdkitty

the management at TJ maxx near me must be idiots
They had a MBMJ hobo marked down from $299 to $297 due to damage.  Two whole dollars!  The $299 price wasn't that cheap to begin with IMO.
They also had a cute RM clutch/wallet that was noticeably soiled for $79 - didn't seem to be marked down at all due to the poor condition.


----------



## iluvmybags

I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA


----------



## NikkNak728

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479




Love love love love.. Not sure retail price but omg It's gorgeous


----------



## Gigigirl70

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479


Its $2695.00 on Bluefly.com


----------



## Aluxe

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479



Please buy it


----------



## Ginger Tea

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479




Go for it.


----------



## stacestall

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479



 It looks soooooo gorgeous!!!!! If you love it then splurge and get it bc you'll never forgive yourself if you go back to get it and its gone. I'd get it, keep it for a few days to decide bc you can always return it


----------



## LoveMyMarc

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479


I would return it and wait for the one you WANT!


----------



## lovemyangels

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479



It is very squared and big on you.  That red is very pretty though.  Since it is a pop color, its shape needs to be perfect.  If I were you, I would wait for the one I have been looking for.


----------



## Dressyup

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479



It is so beautiful and looks good on you.  Get it and think about it for a week. I think Valentino looks best in red.


----------



## bakeacookie

The blue one was online last night/this morning. Was surprised, it looks really pretty.


----------



## livlovespurses

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479


It's a gorgeous bag and I think it looks really nice on you. And what a fabulous color. The same exact bag was on Belle & Clive this morning, retail at $3370 (they were selling it for $2595) so I think you'd be getting a great deal. I'd buy it and think about it - you can always return if you change your mind! GL.


----------



## Perfect in Pink

Not much, but I did find a Cargo cosmetics set for $7 on clearance at Marshalls. Still going for $34 on amazon!


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this trench coat by kate spade for $120. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Also bought the Nars Andy Warhol walk on the wild side set for $15. This one had the lipgloss. I may return it because the silver illuminator has huge chunky glitter pieces and I really don't want that on my face. Otherwise it's a great kit.


----------



## carolly88

The Paramus, NJ location has a TON of new stuff. Light blue balenciaga, royal blue valentino rock stud, and a few jimmy choo bags. TONS of shoes too (fendi, gucci, jimmy choo, manolo, lk bennett)


----------



## roxanaroxy

carolly88 said:


> The Paramus, NJ location has a TON of new stuff. Light blue balenciaga, royal blue valentino rock stud, and a few jimmy choo bags. TONS of shoes too (fendi, gucci, jimmy choo, manolo, lk bennett)




Is it the one in Bergen mall?(marshals) our were talking about tj Max? Thank you


----------



## carolly88

roxanaroxy said:


> Is it the one in Bergen mall?(marshals) our were talking about tj Max? Thank you




Tjmaxx (by lord and taylor in the separate plaza)


----------



## roxanaroxy

carolly88 said:


> Tjmaxx (by lord and taylor in the separate plaza)




Thank you&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## LabelLover81

iluvmybags said:


> I need some help (opinions) - what do you guys think of this Rockstud Tote? It's not the one I've been wanting but it's a pretty incredible bag. The leather is amazing & it's leather lined!  I was afraid it might be too big but I don't think it looks bad.  It's $2100, and I'm not sure what the full price is.  Tried searching but couldn't find much on this style.  What do my fellow purse addicts think? TIA
> 
> 
> View attachment 2504477
> View attachment 2504478
> View attachment 2504479



I'm chiming in a bit late, but I'm a big fan of V, so I wanted to add my two cents. I think this bag is beautiful, but I also feel like rockstud may be on its way out. So that's a lot of $$. Plus this same design was on sale last year  (40% off) in a pinkish nude. So basically I don't think it's an awesome deal. But if you love it, go for it!


----------



## Checkmeout

I got this beautiful Chloe skirt from TJ Maxx for $15.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Score!!! Cute skirt - great price!



Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2505683
> 
> 
> I got this beautiful Chloe skirt from TJ Maxx for $15.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ agreed!!!


----------



## louvigilante

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2505683
> 
> 
> I got this beautiful Chloe skirt from TJ Maxx for $15.




Nice!


----------



## letsgo

Thanks to this thread I was able to swing by my nearest TJMaxx runway store and scored two awesome bags on separate visits! I picked up a forest green Celine Trio (large) as well as an All Soft!!  however, I'm having some concerns on the authenticity of the All Soft because I've searched high and low, yet haven't seen the color anywhere on the internet aside from this one replica site that referenced bluefly via google images.... Should I have any concern for authenticity when purchasing designer goods at TJM runway stores?? It included all tags and dustbags, but I purchased it for $2200 so I'm going to keel over and die if it's fake lol.


----------



## cotonblanc

^ Congrats on the two Céline bags. Perhaps you might want to authenticate the All Soft just for peace of mind if the colour combination doesn't exist officially.


----------



## katran26

LabelLover81 said:


> I'm chiming in a bit late, but I'm a big fan of V, so I wanted to add my two cents. I think this bag is beautiful, but I also feel like rockstud may be on its way out. So that's a lot of $$. Plus this same design was on sale last year  (40% off) in a pinkish nude. So basically I don't think it's an awesome deal. But if you love it, go for it!



You know, I really have to agree. I have Valentino clothes (that I LOVE, they are timeless and gorgeous) and some Valentino shoes (non-rockstud) that are also timeless. But the rockstud thing is way overdone. I really wouldn't invest in it. I think in a couple of seasons Valentino might pull it...it's just become tired.


----------



## katran26

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2505683
> 
> 
> I got this beautiful Chloe skirt from TJ Maxx for $15.



It looks like SEE by Chloe, just wanted to make sure because I've never seen Chloe clothes at TJ's, but I have seen SEE by Chloe...


----------



## Lzamare

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2505683
> 
> 
> I got this beautiful Chloe skirt from TJ Maxx for $15.




Congrats!. It's very pretty.


----------



## louvigilante

katran26 said:


> It looks like SEE by Chloe, just wanted to make sure because I've never seen Chloe clothes at TJ's, but I have seen SEE by Chloe...




Our runway store gets Chloe clothing every time they stock the runway.


----------



## Lv2013

sparksfly said:


> Saw this trench coat by kate spade for $120.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2505466
> 
> Also bought the Nars Andy Warhol walk on the wild side set for $15. This one had the lipgloss. I may return it because the silver illuminator has huge chunky glitter pieces and I really don't want that on my face. Otherwise it's a great kit.
> View attachment 2505469




So cute! I love it!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Thanks for all the opinions!  I really appreciate it.  I decided to pass it on it (for now anyhow!) I think what really drew me to the bag was the leather, both inside & out!  I'm a sucker for a soft, smooth luxurious feeling leather, which this definitely had!   Add the red color and pink lining, and I was I in heaven!  But I agree that the shape just wasn't doing it for me.  It almost looks a bit too much like a briefcase rather than a handbag.  It would make a great tote, if it were all open, but its divided into 3 section w/a centered zippered section so its definitely meant to be used as a purse.  And yes, after researching it, the price was incredible (originally $3200!)

But if someone else in the Chicago area is interested you should head over there!  I can't imagine it'll be there much longer!


----------



## nguyenjnt

First time posting! But it is such a great find I want to share!! Kensie blazer MRSP 130$ for only 20$ at Marshall's!


----------



## LabelLover81

katran26 said:


> You know, I really have to agree. I have Valentino clothes (that I LOVE, they are timeless and gorgeous) and some Valentino shoes (non-rockstud) that are also timeless. But the rockstud thing is way overdone. I really wouldn't invest in it. I think in a couple of seasons Valentino might pull it...it's just become tired.



I feel the same  way. I have lots of non RS that is so beautiful. RS is such a cash cow for them, so I wonder how quickly it will phase out. But I hope it's before it becomes too old and tired. I'm glad someone else feels the same way I do!  I almost didn't want to admit it.


----------



## Kapster

I had a great fragrance find at Marshalls today --- L'Eau de Chloe, 3.4 ounce bottle that's selling for $90 at Nordstrom... I snagged for $24.99!


----------



## katran26

LabelLover81 said:


> I feel the same  way. I have lots of non RS that is so beautiful. RS is such a cash cow for them, so I wonder how quickly it will phase out. But I hope it's before it becomes too old and tired. I'm glad someone else feels the same way I do!  I almost didn't want to admit it.



Same here! I'm so glad you posted what you did!!! As an aside, I spoke with someone who works at the Valentino boutique, and she said that the RS items are way "over-bought" compared to other items...I just hope the whole RS thing goes away soon so people can appreciate how amazing Valentino is (beyond the RS craze).


----------



## iluvmybags

I wonder if markdowns & clearance prices aren't determined by region or city, rather than being the same nationwide.  I never see clearance prices at our TJMaxx stores like the ones I see shared here - Case in point, this Missoni scarf, original price (at TJ's)  $80, clearance price $50 (and this was a second markdown! It was $60 last month!)

Of course I bought it! Mainly because I loved the colors & I want lightweight scarves for summer - but also because $50 is a good price for a Missoni scarf, but it would be nice to find those $10 & $20 clearance prices that some of you have shared!


----------



## Lzamare

iluvmybags said:


> I wonder if markdowns & clearance prices aren't determined by region or city, rather than being the same nationwide.  I never see clearance prices at our TJMaxx stores like the ones I see shared here - Case in point, this Missoni scarf, original price (at TJ's)  $80, clearance price $50 (and this was a second markdown! It was $60 last month!)
> 
> Of course I bought it! Mainly because I loved the colors & I want lightweight scarves for summer - but also because $50 is a good price for a Missoni scarf, but it would be nice to find those $10 & $20 clearance prices that some of you have shared!
> 
> View attachment 2507163




It is my understanding that they do mark downs based on how long a item has been in the store which is why you see some stuff marked down and others not and it can be the same item.  The number in the box on the ticket is the week received.  I'm not sure how long before things are discounted.

Things in stores near me are such a food deal to most as marked that they never make it to the clearance rack.   But I always find great deals when I visit Atlanta.


----------



## bella601

nguyenjnt said:


> First time posting! But it is such a great find I want to share!! Kensie blazer MRSP 130$ for only 20$ at Marshall's!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2506887



Lovely


----------



## bella601

Kapster said:


> I had a great fragrance find at Marshalls today --- L'Eau de Chloe, 3.4 ounce bottle that's selling for $90 at Nordstrom... I snagged for $24.99!



Awesome deal


----------



## louvigilante

Lzamare said:


> It is my understanding that they do mark downs based on how long a item has been in the store which is why you see some stuff marked down and others not and it can be the same item.  The number in the box on the ticket is the week received.  I'm not sure how long before things are discounted.
> 
> Things in stores near me are such a food deal to most as marked that they never make it to the clearance rack.   But I always find great deals when I visit Atlanta.




This!  Our store usually doesn't have the best mark downs since it's in nice area and most items will go full price. I do wonder if some stuff gets shipped out and other items shipped in during clearance events. I saw a ton of stuff I never saw on the racks in the clearance section the other day.


----------



## katran26

iluvmybags said:


> I wonder if markdowns & clearance prices aren't determined by region or city, rather than being the same nationwide.  I never see clearance prices at our TJMaxx stores like the ones I see shared here - Case in point, this Missoni scarf, original price (at TJ's)  $80, clearance price $50 (and this was a second markdown! It was $60 last month!)
> 
> Of course I bought it! Mainly because I loved the colors & I want lightweight scarves for summer - but also because $50 is a good price for a Missoni scarf, but it would be nice to find those $10 & $20 clearance prices that some of you have shared!
> 
> View attachment 2507163




I just want to add that I have 2 Missoni scarves that I rotate in the winter- I love them! The colors are always gorgeous and. Congrats on your find!


----------



## LabelLover81

Lzamare said:


> It is my understanding that they do mark downs based on how long a item has been in the store which is why you see some stuff marked down and others not and it can be the same item.  The number in the box on the ticket is the week received.  I'm not sure how long before things are discounted.
> 
> Things in stores near me are such a food deal to most as marked that they never make it to the clearance rack.   But I always find great deals when I visit Atlanta.



You are right. I remember this from my first job ever at Marshall's. And if the price on a ticket is missing, you can tell the price by the last four numbers on the number sequence at the top of the tag. E.G, if it ends in 07999, the price is $79.99. And with shoes, they will write the price on the bottom. So 080 means the price is $79.99.


----------



## iluvmybags

Lzamare said:


> It is my understanding that they do mark downs based on how long a item has been in the store which is why you see some stuff marked down and others not and it can be the same item.  The number in the box on the ticket is the week received.  I'm not sure how long before things are discounted.
> 
> Things in stores near me are such a food deal to most as marked that they never make it to the clearance rack.   But I always find great deals when I visit Atlanta.



I think for the most part this is true, but I remember there being a Lanvin accessory pouch at the Oak Brook store that had been in the store for over a year - I kid you not! (I mentioned it here a few times!) - and they wouldn't mark it down!  I asked a couple times if the markdown was missed because it was the only one & had been there for so long, and they would come back after scanning it or looking it up and tell me, "Nope, still full price!"  I don't know if they ever did finally sell it, or if it finally got marked down, but its gone now. (Actually, it was after someone posted this very same info here - about the month on the tag - that I had first asked them about a markdown)


----------



## kcarmona

Scored this Equipment blouse on clearance at Marshalls! Originally $160, down to $25.


----------



## louvigilante

iluvmybags said:


> I think for the most part this is true, but I remember there being a Lanvin accessory pouch at the Oak Brook store that had been in the store for over a year - I kid you not! (I mentioned it here a few times!) - and they wouldn't mark it down!  I asked a couple times if the markdown was missed because it was the only one & had been there for so long, and they would come back after scanning it or looking it up and tell me, "Nope, still full price!"  I don't know if they ever did finally sell it, or if it finally got marked down, but its gone now. (Actually, it was after someone posted this very same info here - about the month on the tag - that I had first asked them about a markdown)




I was told some items don't get marked down. There has been a pair of coach flats at my store for the past 7-8 months. No markdowns. I wouldn't buy them at the price they are marked at but if they ever came down I might.   Other brands even very high end will be marked down like everything else. I wonder if they have a policy with the brands they carry about markdowns.


----------



## Espinosa

I found these Ash Kendra boots for $60, and they're currently at Shopbop at full price for $385!


----------



## Beautykloset

Checkmeout said:


> View attachment 2505683
> 
> 
> I got this beautiful Chloe skirt from TJ Maxx for $15.


OMG, Chole for 15!!!!


----------



## ASC RESALE

kcarmona said:


> Scored this Equipment blouse on clearance at Marshalls! Originally $160, down to $25.
> 
> View attachment 2508245
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508246


Such a cute Peter Pan collar!


----------



## katran26

kcarmona said:


> Scored this Equipment blouse on clearance at Marshalls! Originally $160, down to $25.
> 
> View attachment 2508245
> 
> 
> View attachment 2508246



oh I love that blouse!!!!


----------



## mona_danya

Found these two shoes today at my local Marshalls

The Gucci wedges match my wristlet


----------



## LabelLover81

mona_danya said:


> Found these two shoes today at my local Marshalls
> 
> The Gucci wedges match my wristlet



Awesome!!  I love them both!


----------



## bagshoemisses

mona_danya said:


> Found these two shoes today at my local Marshalls
> 
> The Gucci wedges match my wristlet




Cute shoes and clutch. Great find


----------



## mona_danya

LabelLover81 said:


> Awesome!!  I love them both!





bagshoemisses said:


> Cute shoes and clutch. Great find



Thank you...can't wait till spring!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ stunning shoes! great finds


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's crazy that you already had the wristlet!!! Those sandals were meant for you 



mona_danya said:


> Found these two shoes today at my local Marshalls
> 
> The Gucci wedges match my wristlet


----------



## bella601

mona_danya said:


> Found these two shoes today at my local Marshalls
> 
> The Gucci wedges match my wristlet




Awesome


----------



## ariadnerentz

Found these. Not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me. Size 4. Not taking them but I screamed at seeing this at Marshall's


----------



## katran26

ariadnerentz said:


> View attachment 2513501
> View attachment 2513502
> View attachment 2513503
> 
> Found these. Not sure if my eyes are playing tricks on me. Size 4. Not taking them but I screamed at seeing this at Marshall's




Even though Roma and RED are Valentino's "cheaper" lines, these are waaaaaay underpriced!


----------



## ariadnerentz

katran26 said:


> Even though Roma and RED are Valentino's "cheaper" lines, these are waaaaaay underpriced!




I'm not too familiar with Valentino except for rockstud. I never heard of Valentino Roma, again not too much of a fan. But for 20$ I figured it was a really good deal. The tag also said compare at 48$ which I believe is misprinted. I didn't see an actual Valentino tag though stating the msrp


----------



## Tracky527

Wow where was this?!i would love to purchase those jeans!
Do they do phone orders!?


----------



## ariadnerentz

Tracky527 said:


> Wow where was this?!i would love to purchase those jeans!
> Do they do phone orders!?



Not sure, but it was Marshalls in Hartsdale NY.

I left them by juniors tops.
(914) 997-7904

Unfortunately the store is a mess. I found them in dresses and walked around the store with them trying to convince my sister to buy them but she refused.


----------



## sparksfly

Tracky527 said:


> Wow where was this?!i would love to purchase those jeans!
> Do they do phone orders!?




They do not do phone orders sadly. I wish you could, like you can at Nordstrom rack.


----------



## ariadnerentz

sparksfly said:


> They do not do phone orders sadly. I wish you could, like you can at Nordstrom rack.



Sorry about that. =[

I know the ones in the pic were size 4, i just found these online, size 6 though. http://www.yoox.com/us/42310953JJ/item?dept=women#sts=sr_women80&cod10=42310953JJ&sizeId=4

They look very similar to the ones at marshalls, besides the little charm on the hook.


----------



## princess_xoxo

Purchased these cute cosmetic trunks/suitcases today at Marshalls. 
Not sure what I will put in them yet; just couldn't pass them up since they were part of the  clearance sale.
 17" x 12" ($9.99)
 14" x 10" ($7.99)


----------



## chocolagirl

iluvmybags said:


> I wonder if markdowns & clearance prices aren't determined by region or city, rather than being the same nationwide.  I never see clearance prices at our TJMaxx stores like the ones I see shared here - Case in point, this Missoni scarf, original price (at TJ's)  $80, clearance price $50 (and this was a second markdown! It was $60 last month!)
> 
> Of course I bought it! Mainly because I loved the colors & I want lightweight scarves for summer - but also because $50 is a good price for a Missoni scarf, but it would be nice to find those $10 & $20 clearance prices that some of you have shared!
> 
> View attachment 2507163


good price! love missoni


----------



## st.love

Got this Gucci ring on clearance today, I was shocked as I've never seen any luxury brand at my local TJ's


----------



## silk7

st.love said:


> Got this Gucci ring on clearance today, I was shocked as I've never seen any luxury brand at my local TJ's
> 
> View attachment 2515312



Gorgeous and a great price!


----------



## AirJewels

st.love said:


> Got this Gucci ring on clearance today, I was shocked as I've never seen any luxury brand at my local TJ's
> 
> View attachment 2515312




Love it!


----------



## atlcoach

st.love said:


> Got this Gucci ring on clearance today, I was shocked as I've never seen any luxury brand at my local TJ's
> 
> View attachment 2515312




I've seen some Gucci jewelry and watches lately. Nothing this good though. Great deal!


----------



## misyan

Fendi Shearling Trim Platform Boot - Marked down from $599 (TJ Maxx price) to $70 at TJMaxx
http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/12777...ale_Tall_Boot_ladies_high_tall_keen_boots.jpg


----------



## Ralli

misyan said:


> Fendi Shearling Trim Platform Boot - Marked down from $599 (TJ Maxx price) to $70 at TJMaxx
> http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/12777...ale_Tall_Boot_ladies_high_tall_keen_boots.jpg


I. Die. 

:urock:


----------



## Pao9

misyan said:


> Fendi Shearling Trim Platform Boot - Marked down from $599 (TJ Maxx price) to $70 at TJMaxx
> http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/12777...ale_Tall_Boot_ladies_high_tall_keen_boots.jpg




Unbelievable!!


----------



## misyan

Thanks ladies. My jaw literally dropped when I saw the tag.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

AMAZING!! Fendi shearling boots for less than the price of Uggs! Score!



misyan said:


> Thanks ladies. My jaw literally dropped when I saw the tag.


----------



## silk7

misyan said:


> Thanks ladies. My jaw literally dropped when I saw the tag.
> 
> Wow sexy boot! Was that at a Runway location?
> Does anyone know if regular locations get designer brands as well? The only Runway store is a bit of a drive for me


----------



## LuxeDeb

st.love said:


> Got this Gucci ring on clearance today, I was shocked as I've never seen any luxury brand at my local TJ's
> 
> View attachment 2515312


Awesome. What a score!



misyan said:


> Fendi Shearling Trim Platform Boot - Marked down from $599 (TJ Maxx price) to $70 at TJMaxx
> http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/12777...ale_Tall_Boot_ladies_high_tall_keen_boots.jpg




Wow, those are gorgeous! And one of the best deals I have heard of there!


----------



## jamamcg

silk7 said:


> misyan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. My jaw literally dropped when I saw the tag.
> 
> Wow sexy boot! Was that at a Runway location?
> Does anyone know if regular locations get designer brands as well? The only Runway store is a bit of a drive for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I am in the UK I usually find the better designer items in the non runway stores, but the pieces are quite few and far between.
Click to expand...


----------



## chocolagirl

misyan said:


> Thanks ladies. My jaw literally dropped when I saw the tag.


wow!


----------



## mpepe32

Just got back from winners in Oakville dorval and omg they got a ton of runway items.  Sorry no pics because my bb battery was super low but so much!  Celine black tote, fendi and Gucci totes, Stella McCartney fabellas Tod's tote and shoes, ferragamo messenger and shoes, valentino pink lace shoes sorry don't know names of the shoes, givenchy mini royal blue pandora and large nightingale, and some minkoff and 1 turquoise mbmj hillier tote.  I'm still in shock at all that I saw, it was beautiful!


----------



## princess_xoxo

Found these adorable baby Batman Booties for $3.00 on clearance.


----------



## axya

mpepe32 said:


> Just got back from winners in Oakville dorval and omg they got a ton of runway items.  Sorry no pics because my bb battery was super low but so much!  Celine black tote, fendi and Gucci totes, Stella McCartney fabellas Tod's tote and shoes, ferragamo messenger and shoes, valentino pink lace shoes sorry don't know names of the shoes, givenchy mini royal blue pandora and large nightingale, and some minkoff and 1 turquoise mbmj hillier tote.  I'm still in shock at all that I saw, it was beautiful!



What a haul!!!


----------



## katran26

mpepe32 said:


> Just got back from winners in Oakville dorval and omg they got a ton of runway items.  Sorry no pics because my bb battery was super low but so much!  Celine black tote, fendi and Gucci totes, Stella McCartney fabellas Tod's tote and shoes, ferragamo messenger and shoes, valentino pink lace shoes sorry don't know names of the shoes, givenchy mini royal blue pandora and large nightingale, and some minkoff and 1 turquoise mbmj hillier tote.  I'm still in shock at all that I saw, it was beautiful!



Oh wow...did you happen to see the prices for the Stella McCartneys? Thanks!


----------



## mpepe32

I think one was $899 and another was $999 but the more expensive one was a little larger.


----------



## katran26

mpepe32 said:


> I think one was $899 and another was $999 but the more information expensive one was a little larger.



Thanks!!


----------



## shannonmarie

The Marshalls near us had The North Face winter jackets on clearance for $99, original $199.


----------



## IraPo

My Michael Kors shirt cost me 29.99. Good deal.


----------



## Tarhls

princess_xoxo said:


> Found these adorable baby Batman Booties for $3.00 on clearance.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2516779




These are so cute


----------



## mpepe32

mpepe32 said:


> Just got back from winners in Oakville dorval and omg they got a ton of runway items.  Sorry no pics because my bb battery was super low but so much!  Celine black tote, fendi and Gucci totes, Stella McCartney fabellas Tod's tote and shoes, ferragamo messenger and shoes, valentino pink lace shoes sorry don't know names of the shoes, givenchy mini royal blue pandora and large nightingale, and some minkoff and 1 turquoise mbmj hillier tote.  I'm still in shock at all that I saw, it was beautiful!



Went back this morning because I couldn't stop thinking about the falabella so returned a number of items and got it for $481. I hope this link works

http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT<>p...efer=GGLPRADS001_CA&productCode=0457522889178


----------



## katran26

mpepe32 said:


> Went back this morning because I couldn't stop thinking about the falabella so returned a number of items and got it for $481. I hope this link works
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.saks.com/pd.jsp?PRODUCT<>p...efer=GGLPRADS001_CA&productCode=0457522889178




Good for you!! I have a Falabella- I love it. One of my best purchases. Congrats!


----------



## mpepe32

katran26 said:


> Good for you!! I have a Falabella- I love it. One of my best purchases. Congrats!



Thanks!  I'm over the moon happy.  When I got to the store, I was tempted by the numerous runway bags but figured the Stella is so different than my other bags so that was the decision maker.  Quick question, would you travel with it?  I usually use a crossbody when traveling and don't know if the fab would get scratched when on the airplane.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found a pair of Lagos Luna Pearl Earrings today. They still had their original tag with the retail price of $695. Paid $299. I looked up the style number, and I found them in an older Lagos Style Guide from Spring 2012. Here's a link to the guide. They're style #01-81046-00. 

http://issuu.com/lagosjewelry/docs/sg-spring2012/99


----------



## katran26

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks!  I'm over the moon happy.  When I got to the store, I was tempted by the numerous runway bags but figured the Stella is so different than my other bags so that was the decision maker.  Quick question, would you travel with it?  I usually use a crossbody when traveling and don't know if the fab would get scratched when on the airplane.



I think it's pretty durable  I take mine everywhere!

I was scared because I thought it would be a trendy thing BUT, she keeps making the style every year, and I think it's become Stella's signature bag. Plus, I find it really pretty - and I agree, the Falabella just looks so different from other bags.


----------



## mpepe32

katran26 said:


> I think it's pretty durable  I take mine everywhere!
> 
> I was scared because I thought it would be a trendy thing BUT, she keeps making the style every year, and I think it's become Stella's signature bag. Plus, I find it really pretty - and I agree, the Falabella just looks so different from other bags.



Thanks for your opinion katran26


----------



## katran26

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks for your opinion katran26



You're very very welcome!!! So happy you got the bag  enjoy!!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

My new Fendi. Took awhile to restock runway but worth the wait.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

So excited


----------



## princess_xoxo

PrincessDarbe said:


> So excited



Gorgeous Bag. Congrats!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

These are the Lagos earrings I mentioned yesterday.


----------



## k5ml3k

Does Marshall's have runway stores like Tjmaxx do?


----------



## PrincessDarbe

k5ml3k said:


> Does Marshall's have runway stores like Tjmaxx do?



Not that I can find. But Marshall does carry designer items in some stores. I find that my store will have designer bags behind the cashier counter.


----------



## k5ml3k

PrincessDarbe said:


> Not that I can find. But Marshall does carry designer items in some stores. I find that my store will have designer bags behind the cashier counter.




Oh ok thanks!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I found adorable Missoni zigzag heels for $69!!! They are the ones with the purple hues. Retail $600, TJMaxx original price $300. I love Missoni & I love a 4.5" heel .


----------



## LuxeDeb

I also found a Splendid sequined  sweater top for $20!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Are people still finding yellow stickers? Was there a new round of markdowns?


----------



## kirsten

PrincessDarbe said:


> My new Fendi. Took awhile to restock runway but worth the wait.



Congrats!

Do you know what kind of bag that is in the picture behind the Fendi?


----------



## kirsten

LuxeDeb said:


> I found adorable Missoni zigzag heels for $69!!! They are the ones with the purple hues. Retail $600, TJMaxx original price $300. I love Missoni & I love a 4.5" heel .
> 
> View attachment 2519537
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519558
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519529
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519534



Awesome find!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

kirsten said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Do you know what kind of bag that is in the picture behind the Fendi?



Sorry I just looked for Fendi. Had a few Fendi including 2 jours.  It was Countryside store.


----------



## LabelLover81

kirsten said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Do you know what kind of bag that is in the picture behind the Fendi?



It's valentino


----------



## kirsten

LabelLover81 said:


> It's valentino




Thanks! I need to hunt that bag down at my local TjMaxxes!


----------



## iluvmybags

kirsten said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Do you know what kind of bag that is in the picture behind the Fendi?



Its Valentino - I posted a pic of it a few weeks ago - and I think it was $1999
(#5238)


----------



## applecidered

So... after lurking on this thread for a bit I decided to check out my local TJ Maxx on my way home from work last night. It was in a sketchy part of town but was en route. I don't think I can ever go back again... not because you couldn't find deals there but it was just so depressing and kind of icky - I guess it was this particular TJ Maxx!

I did see the Fendi and Valentino bags posted here recently, and they do have a decent selection of designer shoes, but nothing that screamed it was a steal. Some of the super clearanced items looked beyond repair - one designer dress marked from like $200 to $5 had huge blood stains on the back (I felt like I had to use hand sanitizer immediately after flipping through that one!), others just had gaping holes or loose threads that unless you're really into DIY sewing or crafts there is no way to avoid those.

Needless to say, I'm sure if I went to another TJ Maxx in a not so bad part of town I would've felt more comfortable, but had to post my 2 cents! Maybe I'll try Marshalls next week.


----------



## silk7

applecidered said:


> So... after lurking on this thread for a bit I decided to check out my local TJ Maxx on my way home from work last night. It was in a sketchy part of town but was en route. I don't think I can ever go back again... not because you couldn't find deals there but it was just so depressing and kind of icky - I guess it was this particular TJ Maxx!
> 
> I did see the Fendi and Valentino bags posted here recently, and they do have a decent selection of designer shoes, but nothing that screamed it was a steal. Some of the super clearanced items looked beyond repair - one designer dress marked from like $200 to $5 had huge blood stains on the back (I felt like I had to use hand sanitizer immediately after flipping through that one!), others just had gaping holes or loose threads that unless you're really into DIY sewing or crafts there is no way to avoid those.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm sure if I went to another TJ Maxx in a not so bad part of town I would've felt more comfortable, but had to post my 2 cents! Maybe I'll try Marshalls next week.



What a horrible thing to see a blood stained garment being sold at a department store! What are they thinking?!! I was at the runway location near me in a very upscale neighborhood and they had a clearance section with tattered items still at higher prices. Needless to say, I skipped that section and left without purchasing.


----------



## LabelLover81

applecidered said:


> So... after lurking on this thread for a bit I decided to check out my local TJ Maxx on my way home from work last night. It was in a sketchy part of town but was en route. I don't think I can ever go back again... not because you couldn't find deals there but it was just so depressing and kind of icky - I guess it was this particular TJ Maxx!
> 
> I did see the Fendi and Valentino bags posted here recently, and they do have a decent selection of designer shoes, but nothing that screamed it was a steal. Some of the super clearanced items looked beyond repair - one designer dress marked from like $200 to $5 had huge blood stains on the back (I felt like I had to use hand sanitizer immediately after flipping through that one!), others just had gaping holes or loose threads that unless you're really into DIY sewing or crafts there is no way to avoid those.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm sure if I went to another TJ Maxx in a not so bad part of town I would've felt more comfortable, but had to post my 2 cents! Maybe I'll try Marshalls next week.



Um I think a blood stained dress, officially makes that part of town no longer sketchy, but downright scandalous  !!!!!!


----------



## LabelLover81

kirsten said:


> Thanks! I need to hunt that bag down at my local TjMaxxes!



There's a white one on ebay, I think like 1800


----------



## OlderSis

Visited Oak Brook on Monday. Plenty of Fendi sunglasses for $59. 

Visited Countryside also on Monday. Purses were restocked, but clothes not so much. This store did have the jeweled watch, Gucci rings...so jewelry was looking good !


----------



## linger_20

went to tj tonite and was able to score these comfy RM sandals... &#128516;


----------



## buyingpig

linger_20 said:


> View attachment 2521467
> 
> went to tj tonite and was able to score these comfy RM sandals... &#128516;


Cute!


----------



## bella601

linger_20 said:


> View attachment 2521467
> 
> went to tj tonite and was able to score these comfy RM sandals... &#128516;




Nice


----------



## bella601

LuxeDeb said:


> I also found a Splendid sequined  sweater top for $20!
> 
> View attachment 2519587
> 
> 
> View attachment 2519588




Cute


----------



## bella601

atlcoach said:


> I've seen some Gucci jewelry and watches lately. Nothing this good though. Great deal!




Beautiful


----------



## luvpandas8

linger_20 said:


> View attachment 2521467
> 
> went to tj tonite and was able to score these comfy RM sandals... &#128516;




Cute sandals!!!


----------



## <3 purses

linger_20 said:


> View attachment 2521467
> 
> went to tj tonite and was able to score these comfy RM sandals... &#128516;


Very cute, congrats on the great deal


----------



## mpepe32

Marshalls in Canada is having their red carpet event starting today until march 5!  I'm going to try to go after work!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I found some J Brand skinny jeans for $7 at TJMaxx! It looks like they were stickered 7 times. I have never come across that before in my neck of the woods. They are actually pretty cute. They are a brick color & have a silver shimmer to them.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

LuxeDeb said:


> I found some J Brand skinny jeans for $7 at TJMaxx! It looks like they were stickered 7 times. I have never come across that before in my neck of the woods. They are actually pretty cute. They are a brick color & have a silver shimmer to them.
> 
> View attachment 2522478
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522479


Ooh, I like that color! It's so unique. It looks like it would be a nice break from usual blacks and blues.


----------



## kcarmona

LuxeDeb said:


> I found some J Brand skinny jeans for $7 at TJMaxx! It looks like they were stickered 7 times. I have never come across that before in my neck of the woods. They are actually pretty cute. They are a brick color & have a silver shimmer to them.
> 
> View attachment 2522478
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522479


Love the color!


----------



## sparksfly

Jimmy Choo



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Kork leather boots for $11. I contemplated buying them, but they're a bit tight around my foot and have a pretty high heel.


----------



## LuxeDeb

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2522826
> View attachment 2522827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 2522830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kork leather boots for $11. I contemplated buying them, but they're a bit tight around my foot and have a pretty high heel.



Are those Jimmy Choos clearanced from $399.99 to $399? Less than $1 discount? lol. They are gorgeous, but they need a bigger discount.

That is a tempting price for Kors boots! They are beautiful. I love a high heel, so I would have bought them & stretched them. If you had to think about it they were TOO uncomfortable. There is always another deal out there


----------



## sparksfly

LuxeDeb said:


> Are those Jimmy Choos clearanced from $399.99 to $399? Less than $1 discount? lol. They are gorgeous, but they need a bigger discount.
> 
> That is a tempting price for Kors boots! They are beautiful. I love a high heel, so I would have bought them & stretched them. If you had to think about it they were TOO uncomfortable. There is always another deal out there




I think so. I couldn't really tell for sure. I loved them but my mom and aunt thought they were hideous. If they end up going on deeper clearance I may buy them. 

Yeah it was a great price considering Kork brand boots retail for $200ish. I was with my mom and she was checking out so I didn't get too much of a chance to think about them. 

They were a size too small, but fit fine aside from being tight around the sides.


----------



## Le0pard

iluvmybags said:


> Its Valentino - I posted a pic of it a few weeks ago - and I think it was $1999
> (#5238)


I saw one today at The Block at Orange Nordstrom Rack today. It was royal blue $960. I regret putting it down


----------



## QU33NR3MI

Just bought these at Winners last night. Still a little expensive @ $79.99 but JBRAND is usually really expensive around here in Toronto so I was happy with my find. Plus they fit great and I don't own a 2 tone pair like this.

Would look great with black pumps! Here they are on Hilary Duff


http://www.yournextjeans.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Hilary-Duff-in-J-Brand-Stepped-Hem-Skinny-Jeans.jpg


----------



## QU33NR3MI

LuxeDeb said:


> I found some J Brand skinny jeans for $7 at TJMaxx! It looks like they were stickered 7 times. I have never come across that before in my neck of the woods. They are actually pretty cute. They are a brick color & have a silver shimmer to them.
> 
> View attachment 2522478
> 
> 
> View attachment 2522479



omg i am in LOVE


----------



## bella601

Picked this beauty up for only $7.00!!! At TJMaxx


----------



## ariadnerentz

Last week my mother really liked this top by michael kors, she ended up not getting it. I went back yesterday and they were 10$. I also saw quite a few JBrand and Hudson Jeans for 10$. Mostly size 4 and 6. This is Marshalls at Hartsdale NY. I also got a Lilly Pulitzer iPad case for 2$. 

I then went to TJ Maxx and I saw a marc by marc jacobs laptop case for a 13inch macbook pro, for 3$! Still selling for 60+. Unfortunately it didn't fit my macbook since I have the retina, but my sister gladly took it since it fit hers.


----------



## Pao9

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2522826
> View attachment 2522827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo
> 
> View attachment 2522830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kork leather boots for $11. I contemplated buying them, but they're a bit tight around my foot and have a pretty high heel.




Those choos are gorgeous!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Le0pard said:


> I saw one today at The Block at Orange Nordstrom Rack today. It was royal blue $960. I regret putting it down


 

 $960?  Seriously??? OMG, I would never pass it up at that price!! 
Was it clearanced or was something wrong with it?  I was just at our store again last night and the Black Valentino was still there and it was still full price 

(altho our store NEVER seems to have good clearance prices -- they might knock off $100, but I've never seen the kinds of deals/steals that others have shared here!)


----------



## sparksfly

Pao9 said:


> Those choos are gorgeous!!!



My Marshall's never gets anything this good so I was super surprised. 

I was drooling over them, but my mom, aunt and sister who were there with me all thought they were ugly and way too high. 

I doubt they will last long but if they go more on clearance,I'll consider buying them.


----------



## rogue99

I bought these Calvin Klein Dolly pumps for $7 at TJ Maxx! They retail for $50-60.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

rogue99 said:


> I bought these Calvin Klein Dolly pumps for $7 at TJ Maxx! They retail for $50-60.
> 
> View attachment 2525366
> View attachment 2525367



I like those. I like that they're not super high. Sometimes, I want a shorter heel.


----------



## katran26

LuxeDeb said:


> Are those Jimmy Choos clearanced from $399.99 to $399? Less than $1 discount? lol. They are gorgeous, but they need a bigger discount.
> 
> That is a tempting price for Kors boots! They are beautiful. I love a high heel, so I would have bought them & stretched them. If you had to think about it they were TOO uncomfortable. There is always another deal out there



Ha! savings of $.99...too funny


----------



## rogue99

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I like those. I like that they're not super high. Sometimes, I want a shorter heel.



Yeah, they are super comfortable too!


----------



## Le0pard

iluvmybags said:


> $960?  Seriously??? OMG, I would never pass it up at that price!!
> Was it clearanced or was something wrong with it?  I was just at our store again last night and the Black Valentino was still there and it was still full price
> 
> (altho our store NEVER seems to have good clearance prices -- they might knock off $100, but I've never seen the kinds of deals/steals that others have shared here!)


It was just clearance! I asked the SA about it and she said that it must have been there for a while and that it was on "final clearance" meaning it's been marked down before!

Believe me I didn't want to put it down! I had to tell myself "you're applying to grad school. Stop it." Haha


----------



## rockcandymelts

I made a quick stop by my local tj maxx today and found a few pairs of Kate spade shoes, a bunch of Kate spade Saturday stuff, and butter london polishes for $6.99 each (in Thames, jack the lad, no more waity Katie and scallywag).


----------



## sparksfly

rockcandymelts said:


> I made a quick stop by my local tj maxx today and found a few pairs of Kate spade shoes, a bunch of Kate spade Saturday stuff, and butter london polishes for $6.99 each (in Thames, jack the lad, no more waity Katie and scallywag).




The reason tjmaxx has tons of butter London is because those colors were discontinued around Christmas.


----------



## rockcandymelts

sparksfly said:


> The reason tjmaxx has tons of butter London is because those colors were discontinued around Christmas.



Yup, most of the nail polish at tj maxx ends up there for that reason. Doesnt mean that it's not worth buying, especially if you like one of the shades that got discontinued. For example, I grabbed a few bottles of Thames both when I came across it today, and when butter london had it in their final sale section awhile back.


----------



## Kansashalo

Oh snap! I see yellow tags so I'm headed to TJs after work tonight. lol


----------



## aac1024

Hey guys sorry if I sound like a noob but are these special tj maxxs that you guys are going to ? 
Is anyone on here from the Long Island area and could tell me which tj maxx and Marshall's is good for deals like these? Especially places for the "runway" section, my tj maxx and Marshall's doesn't seem to have these sections.


----------



## snibor

aac1024 said:


> Hey guys sorry if I sound like a noob but are these special tj maxxs that you guys are going to ?
> Is anyone on here from the Long Island area and could tell me which tj maxx and Marshall's is good for deals like these? Especially places for the "runway" section, my tj maxx and Marshall's doesn't seem to have these sections.


You can look up on the their websites which stores are runway stores.  I have 3 TJ maxx in my area....2 are runway, and 1 isn't.  i found out by going on line.

Good luck!


----------



## iluvmybags

aac1024 said:


> Hey guys sorry if I sound like a noob but are these special tj maxxs that you guys are going to ?
> Is anyone on here from the Long Island area and could tell me which tj maxx and Marshall's is good for deals like these? Especially places for the "runway" section, my tj maxx and Marshall's doesn't seem to have these sections.



Go here and search your zip code:
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/stores/storeLocator.jsp?_requestid=1787240

Look for the little 'R' next to the location that designates that its a Runway store


----------



## emilymai

Had the day off from school and thought that I'd check out a different Tj Maxx that I don't go to as often. So glad that I did! I saw this on a display with a bunch of other dresses, and I was intrigued because I don't usually see fancy dresses like this. I looked at the price tag and I was so shocked to see that it was only $14.99! It had to have been misprinted because it said to compare at $20.00. $14.99 for a dress I can use for prom isn't bad at all in my opinion.  I will just have to get it hemmed a bit.


----------



## silk7

emilymai said:


> Had the day off from school and thought that I'd check out a different Tj Maxx that I don't go to as often. So glad that I did! I saw this on a display with a bunch of other dresses, and I was intrigued because I don't usually see fancy dresses like this. I looked at the price tag and I was so shocked to see that it was only $14.99! It had to have been misprinted because it said to compare at $20.00. $14.99 for a dress I can use for prom isn't bad at all in my opinion.  I will just have to get it hemmed a bit.



That's a gorgeous dress! Great price to!


----------



## xichic

Great bags at TJ Maxx Houston- Richmond Ave location. They also had a proenza pink square bag with gold hardware and a blue studded Valentino tote .



This is a black Fendi



	

		
			
		

		
	
 beautiful gray Chloe


----------



## LabelLover81

emilymai said:


> Had the day off from school and thought that I'd check out a different Tj Maxx that I don't go to as often. So glad that I did! I saw this on a display with a bunch of other dresses, and I was intrigued because I don't usually see fancy dresses like this. I looked at the price tag and I was so shocked to see that it was only $14.99! It had to have been misprinted because it said to compare at $20.00. $14.99 for a dress I can use for prom isn't bad at all in my opinion.  I will just have to get it hemmed a bit.



Congratulations!  It's beautiful!!

I remember many moons ago when I was in high school, after Christmas my mom drove me out to an outlet mall that was soooo far for sale shopping. Back then I was only interested in Express, Banana Republuc, GAP, etc. she ended up finding a beautiful ball gown for me and insisted I wear it to my prom. Even though I liked it, I pouted because I wanted a dress from Jessica McClintock like all of my friends. Two years ago I found the dress in my parents basement. When I looked at the tag it said " Pierre Balmain" I couldn't believe I wore couture back then and complained!


----------



## Gigigirl70

LabelLover81 said:


> Congratulations!  It's beautiful!!
> 
> I remember many moons ago when I was in high school, after Christmas my mom drove me out to an outlet mall that was soooo far for sale shopping. Back then I was only interested in Express, Banana Republuc, GAP, etc. she ended up finding a beautiful ball gown for me and insisted I wear it to my prom. Even though I liked it, I pouted because I wanted a dress from Jessica McClintock like all of my friends. Two years ago I found the dress in my parents basement. When I looked at the tag it said " Pierre Balmain" I couldn't believe I wore couture back then and complained!


That is soooo awesome!!


----------



## katran26

emilymai said:


> Had the day off from school and thought that I'd check out a different Tj Maxx that I don't go to as often. So glad that I did! I saw this on a display with a bunch of other dresses, and I was intrigued because I don't usually see fancy dresses like this. I looked at the price tag and I was so shocked to see that it was only $14.99! It had to have been misprinted because it said to compare at $20.00. $14.99 for a dress I can use for prom isn't bad at all in my opinion.  I will just have to get it hemmed a bit.




Pretty!! Who is the designer?


----------



## merrydish

emilymai said:


> Had the day off from school and thought that I'd check out a different Tj Maxx that I don't go to as often. So glad that I did! I saw this on a display with a bunch of other dresses, and I was intrigued because I don't usually see fancy dresses like this. I looked at the price tag and I was so shocked to see that it was only $14.99! It had to have been misprinted because it said to compare at $20.00. $14.99 for a dress I can use for prom isn't bad at all in my opinion.  I will just have to get it hemmed a bit.



You will be the hit of the prom in that dress. Super choice; unbelievable price!!! Congratulations.


----------



## louvigilante

LabelLover81 said:


> Congratulations!  It's beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> I remember many moons ago when I was in high school, after Christmas my mom drove me out to an outlet mall that was soooo far for sale shopping. Back then I was only interested in Express, Banana Republuc, GAP, etc. she ended up finding a beautiful ball gown for me and insisted I wear it to my prom. Even though I liked it, I pouted because I wanted a dress from Jessica McClintock like all of my friends. Two years ago I found the dress in my parents basement. When I looked at the tag it said " Pierre Balmain" I couldn't believe I wore couture back then and complained!




Haha! We did the 2 hour drive to the Jessica McClintock outlet for dresses!  How amazing you wore 
couture!

Emilai: love that dress. You'll look stunning in it! Great find!


----------



## skyqueen

emilymai said:


> Had the day off from school and thought that I'd check out a different Tj Maxx that I don't go to as often. So glad that I did! I saw this on a display with a bunch of other dresses, and I was intrigued because I don't usually see fancy dresses like this. I looked at the price tag and I was so shocked to see that it was only $14.99! It had to have been misprinted because it said to compare at $20.00. $14.99 for a dress I can use for prom isn't bad at all in my opinion.  I will just have to get it hemmed a bit.




You nailed it, doll!


----------



## emilymai

LabelLover81 said:


> Congratulations!  It's beautiful!!
> 
> I remember many moons ago when I was in high school, after Christmas my mom drove me out to an outlet mall that was soooo far for sale shopping. Back then I was only interested in Express, Banana Republuc, GAP, etc. she ended up finding a beautiful ball gown for me and insisted I wear it to my prom. Even though I liked it, I pouted because I wanted a dress from Jessica McClintock like all of my friends. Two years ago I found the dress in my parents basement. When I looked at the tag it said " Pierre Balmain" I couldn't believe I wore couture back then and complained!


That's awesome! I bet it was beautiful! 

@katran: I'm not familiar with the label, it said Reverse? I did a bit of googling and it looks like it's an Australian brand.


----------



## katran26

emilymai said:


> That's awesome! I bet it was beautiful!
> 
> @katran: I'm not familiar with the label, it said Reverse? I did a bit of googling and it looks like it's an Australian brand.



Nice! it's really pretty - congrats again


----------



## LabelLover81

Spy pics from Tyson's TJ - they sold the Chanel watch


----------



## LabelLover81

YSL and Balenciaga


----------



## LabelLover81

Duplicate post


----------



## LabelLover81

Little goodies in the case


----------



## bosborne23

xichic said:


> Great bags at TJ Maxx Houston- Richmond Ave location. They also had a proenza pink square bag with gold hardware and a blue studded Valentino tote .
> 
> View attachment 2531165
> 
> This is a black Fendi
> 
> View attachment 2531166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful gray Chloe






Omg that Fendi! Do you know what the price was!?


----------



## lvlouis

LabelLover81 said:


> YSL and Balenciaga



How much was the balenciaga?


----------



## LatishaCivil

LabelLover81 said:


> Little goodies in the case


hi. what tj maxx is this?


----------



## LabelLover81

lvlouis said:


> how much was the balenciaga?



$999


----------



## Pinkcooper

aac1024 said:


> Hey guys sorry if I sound like a noob but are these special tj maxxs that you guys are going to ?
> Is anyone on here from the Long Island area and could tell me which tj maxx and Marshall's is good for deals like these? Especially places for the "runway" section, my tj maxx and Marshall's doesn't seem to have these sections.




There's on in bridge hampton! They have amazing handbags but not many at a time. I've seen givenchy nightingale , fendi, gucci


----------



## aac1024

Pinkcooper said:


> There's on in bridge hampton! They have amazing handbags but not many at a time. I've seen givenchy nightingale , fendi, gucci




Yeah I'm more by JFK so bridge Hampton is a bit far for me


----------



## bosborne23

LabelLover81 said:


> Little goodies in the case




For the fendi bag you saw, do you know if it was missing the luggage tag or was it inside the purse??


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## LabelLover81

LatishaCivil said:


> hi. what tj maxx is this?



Tyson's, northern Va


----------



## LabelLover81

bosborne23 said:


> For the fendi bag you saw, do you know if it was missing the luggage tag or was it inside the purse??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Do you mean the ones in the case?  I didn't have the lady pull any out so I don't know if they are missing anything. But you might have been talking about the 2jours a diff member posted.


----------



## iluvmybags

bosborne23 said:


> For the fendi bag you saw, do you know if it was missing the luggage tag or was it inside the purse??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Anytime I've seen this bag at TJMaxx (quite often) the tag is wrapped and tucked inside the bag, which is the same way it comes from department stores.  I don't think I've ever seen the luggage tag attached to the bag (at TJ's) and I've yet to see one that was missing the tag


----------



## sparksfly

Bought this theory sweater for $7. Retail tag is $230.


----------



## luvpandas8

Wow!!! I wish i was close to a good tjmaxx! I never find good stuff here in cali. It seems like all the good stores are in east coast! Wish they did charge sends like nordies rack....


----------



## sunnyflies

The Bridgehampton TJ Max did just get a lot of new items in their Runway section, including handbags. I didn't think the prices were exciting, nor was the selection. Big names, but ho hum bags. You can do better at a department store end of season sale, I think.   

They used to have  green Prada bag that was priced at more than Saks had it on sale for. I was not the only one who pointed that out to the store manager, but the price stayed the same.


----------



## Tarhls

sparksfly said:


> Bought this theory sweater for $7. Retail tag is $230.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536228
> View attachment 2536229




I love this.


----------



## bella601

sparksfly said:


> Bought this theory sweater for $7. Retail tag is $230.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536228
> View attachment 2536229




Sweet!


----------



## katran26

sparksfly said:


> Bought this theory sweater for $7. Retail tag is $230.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2536228
> View attachment 2536229




That's pretty awesome- congrats!!


----------



## sparksfly

katran26 said:


> That's pretty awesome- congrats!!




Thanks! I never score great deals, aside from my $5 7FAM shorts, so this was a pleasant surprise. The women at the counter saw the actual tag and the TJX tag and was super surprised.


----------



## CurvyGirlChic

Was at the Tustin District TJ Maxx and their runway section had a ton of great stuff on clearance--there were 2 Rebecca Minkoff leather jackets for around $100, and an amazing Helmut Lang LBD clearanced from $500 to $69! :O


----------



## nova_girl

I saw this Balenciaga at the Kingstowne, VA TJs. It had the mirror but the interior tag looked a little off to me because it didn't look like the tag in the City I had. I haven't been to the Bal subforum recently so the tag might have changed recently, but it's just a heads up.


----------



## axya

CurvyGirlChic said:


> Was at the Tustin District TJ Maxx and their runway section had a ton of great stuff on clearance--there were 2 Rebecca Minkoff leather jackets for around $100, and an amazing Helmut Lang LBD clearanced from $500 to $69! :O



Do you know what sz the HLang LBD was?


----------



## housewivesfan

Recent find at TJ Max - A Versace, 100% silk scarf with hand rolled edges. It was on clearance for $59.99, but with my TJ rewards, I only paid $29.99.


----------



## sparksfly

Does this look off to you? I bought what I thought was a theory sweater at Marshall's for $7. Now taking a closer look I think it's a different brand with the theory label sewn on. When I was taking the tags off, the theory tag was taped to the inside. At first I thought it was because the knit was big. But now I'm thinking otherwise.


----------



## dingdong79

housewivesfan said:


> Recent find at TJ Max - A Versace, 100% silk scarf with hand rolled edges. It was on clearance for $59.99, but with my TJ rewards, I only paid $29.99.


that is a great deal since NMLC selling them online for $160 even with the additional markdown.


----------



## Dressyup

sparksfly said:


> Does this look off to you? I bought what I thought was a theory sweater at Marshall's for $7. Now taking a closer look I think it's a different brand with the theory label sewn on. When I was taking the tags off, the theory tag was taped to the inside. At first I thought it was because the knit was big. But now I'm thinking otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541251
> View attachment 2541252



I think the quality of that doesn't look like Theory. If you bought it for the brand you should return. If you like how it looks 7 dollars is still good.


----------



## applecidered

I personally wouldn't wear sheer things like that, but it's up to you. $7 is still money.


----------



## kirsten

sparksfly said:


> Does this look off to you? I bought what I thought was a theory sweater at Marshall's for $7. Now taking a closer look I think it's a different brand with the theory label sewn on. When I was taking the tags off, the theory tag was taped to the inside. At first I thought it was because the knit was big. But now I'm thinking otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541251
> View attachment 2541252



Someone probably bought a Theory shirt, took the label off, sewed it on another shirt and returned it. I'd bring it up to Marshalls at least, maybe they can track down the person who did that and stop it from happening again. So wrong...

What about the tags on the torso part of the shirt, the washing instructions. Do they match up to garment tags Theory has?


----------



## sparksfly

applecidered said:


> I personally wouldn't wear sheer things like that, but it's up to you. $7 is still money.




It's sheer in the back. The front is a sweater. I posted pictures a few pages back.


----------



## sparksfly

kirsten said:


> Someone probably bought a Theory shirt, took the label off, sewed it on another shirt and returned it. I'd bring it up to Marshalls at least, maybe they can track down the person who did that and stop it from happening again. So wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> What about the tags on the torso part of the shirt, the washing instructions. Do they match up to garment tags Theory has?




That's what I'm thinking. 

There are no tags on the inside of the torso. 

I looked up the style and they look so different. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I'm not too familiar with theory, just know about it from here.

I already took the tags off because I was going to wear it(never did) do you think I can still return it?


----------



## jamamcg

Got a Dolce and Gabbana belt for £19.99 the RRP was £140  and a D&G belt for £14.99.


----------



## applecidered

Wow those are some unethical, but savvy, shoppers to do that sort of stuff! Yeah i say return it. Just use another plastig tag attachment thingie (i actually keep a few in tact in case of buyers remorse - this happens to me a lot!) to put it back on or a thread and small safety pin.


----------



## katran26

kirsten said:


> Someone probably bought a Theory shirt, took the label off, sewed it on another shirt and returned it. I'd bring it up to Marshalls at least, maybe they can track down the person who did that and stop it from happening again. So wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> What about the tags on the torso part of the shirt, the washing instructions. Do they match up to garment tags Theory has?




Sadly people do that. I heard it happen once at TJ's but with a Pucci blouse...very sad. I would probably return.


----------



## LuxeDeb

housewivesfan said:


> Recent find at TJ Max - A Versace, 100% silk scarf with hand rolled edges. It was on clearance for $59.99, but with my TJ rewards, I only paid $29.99.



That is gorgeous!! Love the colors, love Versace, love the price!



sparksfly said:


> Does this look off to you? I bought what I thought was a theory sweater at Marshall's for $7. Now taking a closer look I think it's a different brand with the theory label sewn on. When I was taking the tags off, the theory tag was taped to the inside. At first I thought it was because the knit was big. But now I'm thinking otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2541251
> View attachment 2541252



That is so sad...the tag switching that seems to be going on. I think if you like it you should keep it. It was pretty inexpensive. But if you were moved by the designers name take it back. We all get swayed by the tags sometime!


----------



## sparksfly

LuxeDeb said:


> That is gorgeous!! Love the colors, love Versace, love the price!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so sad...the tag switching that seems to be going on. I think if you like it you should keep it. It was pretty inexpensive. But if you were moved by the designers name take it back. We all get swayed by the tags sometime!




I'm probably gonna return it. It was a combo of both being moved by the tag and liking the sweater. 

Would you bring it to their attention? I don't want them to think I'm trying to pull one over on them.


----------



## aac1024

sparksfly said:


> I'm probably gonna return it. It was a combo of both being moved by the tag and liking the sweater.
> 
> Would you bring it to their attention? I don't want them to think I'm trying to pull one over on them.




Did you take the price tag off? Otherwise you shouldn't meet to explain yourself. I've noticed that tj maxx and Marshall's are pretty great with returns (within reason)


----------



## sparksfly

aac1024 said:


> Did you take the price tag off? Otherwise you shouldn't meet to explain yourself. I've noticed that tj maxx and Marshall's are pretty great with returns (within reason)




Yeah I took them off.


----------



## aac1024

sparksfly said:


> Yeah I took them off.




Just play it by ear and if they ask explain and let them know your reasoning. If they don't ask nbd


----------



## AshJs3

Found this Marc by Marc Jacobs watch last weekend! It was $79.99.

My store has also had a lot of Vince, C&C California, and James Perse lately. All my faves!


----------



## atlcoach

AshJs3 said:


> Found this Marc by Marc Jacobs watch last weekend! It was $79.99.
> 
> My store has also had a lot of Vince, C&C California, and James Perse lately. All my faves!




Cute watch!!


----------



## tinado81

Found these cute Coach flip flops for my aunt at Tjmaxx, Mall of GA location for only $10.00! Just in time for sandal season.


----------



## jamamcg

Here are the Belts Dolce and Gabbana 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And D&G 



Sorry for the bad pictures didn't realise how difficult it was to photograph a belt.


----------



## Enigma78

Very lovely 

Which of the stores did you find these ?



jamamcg said:


> Here are the Belts Dolce and Gabbana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2542852
> 
> And D&G
> View attachment 2542854
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bad pictures didn't realise how difficult it was to photograph a belt.


----------



## jamamcg

Enigma78 said:


> Very lovely
> 
> Which of the stores did you find these ?



Glasgow Sauchiehall street store. Scotland.


----------



## lettuceshop

AshJs3 said:


> Found this Marc by Marc Jacobs watch last weekend! It was $79.99.
> 
> My store has also had a lot of Vince, C&C California, and James Perse lately. All my faves!




We are watch twins, I have the same one, same price too from Tj Maxx, I love it!


----------



## Jen123

Got these dvf sandals today for $60


----------



## Lzamare

AshJs3 said:


> Found this Marc by Marc Jacobs watch last weekend! It was $79.99.
> 
> My store has also had a lot of Vince, C&C California, and James Perse lately. All my faves!



Great Deal, I saw one today at Nordy Rack for $140


----------



## Valeriee

I would like some opinions on this Jack Spade briefcase, which is available in the "tobacco" color at my local Marshalls http://www.jackspade.com/mill-leather-davis-brief/NYRU0641.html 

I'm waiting for it to hit a certain price threshold.  It's advertised as being a man's briefcase; however, it's very light weight and the leather is very nice.  I've been looking for a suitable briefcase replacement for some time now but everything is either too heavy for me or just not functional.  Do you think that this one is suitable for a woman?


----------



## alexandram

Valeriee said:


> I would like some opinions on this Jack Spade briefcase, which is available in the "tobacco" color at my local Marshalls http://www.jackspade.com/mill-leather-davis-brief/NYRU0641.html
> 
> I'm waiting for it to hit a certain price threshold.  It's advertised as being a man's briefcase; however, it's very light weight and the leather is very nice.  I've been looking for a suitable briefcase replacement for some time now but everything is either too heavy for me or just not functional.  Do you think that this one is suitable for a woman?



I think it is neutral enough. Cute!


----------



## myown

Jen123 said:


> Got these dvf sandals today for $60




love them


----------



## Jen123

myown said:


> love them




Thank you! Not the craziest deal but I knew they wouldn't make it to the sale rack so I scooped them up


----------



## skyqueen

Jen123 said:


> View attachment 2544888
> 
> 
> Got these dvf sandals today for $60




They look great on your feet!


----------



## Jen123

skyqueen said:


> They look great on your feet!



Thank you so much! I can't wait until this crazy weather in the southeast warms up so I can wear them!


----------



## Jen123

I just went to tjmaxx website and they have a coral PS1, some Gucci and CELINE online to order!!!


----------



## <3 purses

PS1 gone


----------



## LadySapphire

I saw this Lancel bag in tkmaxx yesterday, the leather inside was just to die for and only £179!!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Scored this super-cute Rag & Bone trench dress (I've been wearing it as a short-sleeve coat) at TJ's for just $39 on clearance! That's the beauty of shopping at stores in no-man's land (Brunswick, GA)... no one knows what the good brands are so they stick around until they make it to clearance


----------



## LVk8

I went to TJ Maxx to update my wardrobe for spring & made out like a bandit &#10084;&#65039;

Budget: $250

1. Joe's Jeans in white - $69
2. Haute Hippie evening dress in forest green - $59
3. Vince knit tee in navy - $39
4. Vince knit tank in charcoal - $29
5. Balance yoga tank in black - $9

With taxes paid just shy of $230. Yay!


----------



## shester

Scored a pair of Cole Haan wedges for $25


----------



## louvigilante

shester said:


> Scored a pair of Cole Haan wedges for $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549929
> View attachment 2549930




Nice! I have a pair I scored at off5th and love them!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I got these Schutz heels for $60 at TJ Maxx yesterday - I'm obsessed with them!


----------



## Jen123

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I got these Schutz heels for $60 at TJ Maxx yesterday - I'm obsessed with them!




Great find!!


----------



## shester

louvigilante said:


> Nice! I have a pair I scored at off5th and love them!




Thanks! Glad to hear you love them, I've heard a few complaints about them being too narrow, so I was a little worried.


----------



## Perfect in Pink

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored this super-cute Rag & Bone trench dress (I've been wearing it as a short-sleeve coat) at TJ's for just $39 on clearance! That's the beauty of shopping at stores in no-man's land (Brunswick, GA)... no one knows what the good brands are so they stick around until they make it to clearance



I never thought I'd see someone else here from nearby! I'm new to Kingsland. Is brunswick TJ's better than Yulee Fl's? Or pretty hit or miss? I wasn't a fan of the marshalls in Jax. I miss good shopping haha


----------



## bella601

AshJs3 said:


> Found this Marc by Marc Jacobs watch last weekend! It was $79.99.
> 
> My store has also had a lot of Vince, C&C California, and James Perse lately. All my faves!




Nice score


----------



## virginiaalamode

Perfect in Pink said:


> I never thought I'd see someone else here from nearby! I'm new to Kingsland. Is brunswick TJ's better than Yulee Fl's? Or pretty hit or miss? I wasn't a fan of the marshalls in Jax. I miss good shopping haha



I'm actually from Jax, I was just in St. Simon's for the weekend. So I can't speak to the quality of the stores up there BUT the Marshall's in Jax Beach is pretty fantastic-just went today and saw tons of Rag & Bone (some really cute leather shorts and a few pants), James Perse, lots of Joie, etc. Also, just scored a stack of Missoni pillows at Home Goods!


----------



## ememtiny

This weekend went to
TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.


----------



## livlovespurses

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712


Wow, what great finds! Do you remember how much the Celine was?


----------



## barskin

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712




Aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggghhh!!!!!!! Greatest...TJ haul....EVER!!!


Beats my story, though mine is a good one. I posted this on the MK forum. This Hamilton is $345 retail, and normally $199 at TJ's. It had been reduced to $149 (I saw another one at that price), but I landed this one (not an "as is," save for the lack of a dust bag) for the tag price of $69. A mistake on TJ Maxx's part? You decide.


----------



## ememtiny

My trip to Marshall's today I found a pair of Derek Lam Tate boots. I got them for $53!!!! I see on Barney's Warehouse the retail price was $895!!!!


----------



## Bzlamom

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712


What store location was this please


----------



## abandapart

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712


wow!!  amazing finds!!


----------



## Tarhls

ememtiny said:


> My trip to Marshall's today I found a pair of Derek Lam Tate boots. I got them for $53!!!! I see on Barney's Warehouse the retail price was $895!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553767
> View attachment 2553775
> View attachment 2553776




The boots are gorgeous and the price amazing!


----------



## bella601

ememtiny said:


> My trip to Marshall's today I found a pair of Derek Lam Tate boots. I got them for $53!!!! I see on Barney's Warehouse the retail price was $895!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553767
> View attachment 2553775
> View attachment 2553776




Nice!


----------



## bella601

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712




Wow!


----------



## Masseni

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712




amazing which tj max was it ? you are so lucky 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## authenticplease

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712



What a gorgeous Bal thanks for posting details



barskin said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrggghhh!!!!!!! Greatest...TJ haul....EVER!!!
> 
> 
> Beats my story, though mine is a good one. I posted this on the MK forum. This Hamilton is $345 retail, and normally $199 at TJ's. It had been reduced to $149 (I saw another one at that price), but I landed this one (not an "as is," save for the lack of a dust bag) for the tag price of $69. A mistake on TJ Maxx's part? You decide.



I love it when prices are marked low!  Nice find


ememtiny said:


> My trip to Marshall's today I found a pair of Derek Lam Tate boots. I got them for $53!!!! I see on Barney's Warehouse the retail price was $895!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553767
> View attachment 2553775
> View attachment 2553776




These look so incredibly comfy and versatile!  And the price is extra nice!!


----------



## katran26

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712




Oh wow!! The Bal is gorgeous - I want it lol. Which TJs was this?


----------



## ememtiny

I live in Houston, so it was the TJ Maxx and Marshalls on West Gray!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Scored this Ippolita white topaz and diamond bangle at TJ's for $379 yesterday. It retails for $1395.


----------



## ememtiny

Bzlamom said:


> What store location was this please



West Gray in Houson


----------



## rea11yb0red

Diamond Dazed said:


> Scored this Ippolita white topaz and diamond bangle at TJ's for $379 yesterday. It retails for $1395.




This is beautiful!  I've been looking for Ippolita at my TJ and haven't had any luck.


----------



## merrydish

Tres chic Channel watch.........plus a super buy it seems.


----------



## kittyhouse

Diamond Dazed said:


> Scored this Ippolita white topaz and diamond bangle at TJ's for $379 yesterday. It retails for $1395.




WoW!  Great deal!


----------



## authenticplease

Diamond Dazed said:


> Scored this Ippolita white topaz and diamond bangle at TJ's for $379 yesterday. It retails for $1395.


Stunning......and a wonderful price too


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Diamond Dazed said:


> Scored this Ippolita white topaz and diamond bangle at TJ's for $379 yesterday. It retails for $1395.



Gorgeous! One of my local TJs got in a ton of Ippolita pieces from that same collection (all of those black rhodium pieces are from the 2012 Wicked Collection).  They're all gorgeous. Right before my birthday, my husband took me shopping, and I chose TJ Maxx. I found these black rhodium sterling and diamond earrings for $199. They still had the original Ippolita tag with the $695 retail price attached.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

rea11yb0red said:


> This is beautiful! I've been looking for Ippolita at my TJ and haven't had any luck.


 
Thank you. Keep checkiing back with your TJs. I've been to a couple in my area and they all have a few pieces from the Wicked collection. 



kittyhouse said:


> WoW! Great deal!


 
Thanks. I'm really happy with it!



authenticplease said:


> Stunning......and a wonderful price too


 
Thanks!



ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Gorgeous! One of my local TJs got in a ton of Ippolita pieces from that same collection (all of those black rhodium pieces are from the 2012 Wicked Collection). They're all gorgeous. Right before my birthday, my husband took me shopping, and I chose TJ Maxx. I found these black rhodium sterling and diamond earrings for $199. They still had the original Ippolita tag with the $695 retail price attached.


 
Love these! Enjoy them


----------



## hlia

Oops wrong thread


----------



## authenticplease

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Gorgeous! One of my local TJs got in a ton of Ippolita pieces from that same collection (all of those black rhodium pieces are from the 2012 Wicked Collection).  They're all gorgeous. Right before my birthday, my husband took me shopping, and I chose TJ Maxx. I found these black rhodium sterling and diamond earrings for $199. They still had the original Ippolita tag with the $695 retail price attached.




What a sweet DH!  Beautiful choice.....and Happy belated BDay


----------



## authenticplease

Diamond Dazed said:


> Thank you. Keep checkiing back with your TJs. I've been to a couple in my area and they all have a few pieces :




I'm going to swing by my TJs later this week. I purchased 3 of the stone/ black resin bangles and hoop earrings a couple of years ago when they had them. Still love them!


----------



## gwendolen

From our Canadian equivalent of Winners, my find: 






And the stock picture of the wash:



Can't believe my luck! It had to be miss-tagged!


----------



## <3 purses

There was a PS1 raspberry at tjmaxx Houston, Richmond location


----------



## Nattie35

gwendolen said:


> From our Canadian equivalent of Winners, my find:
> View attachment 2555608
> 
> View attachment 2555611
> View attachment 2555612
> 
> 
> And the stock picture of the wash:
> View attachment 2555615
> 
> 
> Can't believe my luck! It had to be miss-tagged!


I love ag jeans!! Great find!


----------



## Jen123

There are some awesome bags online this morning! I ordered a bv yesterday around 7am and it was gone by 9am


----------



## katran26

Jen123 said:


> There are some awesome bags online this morning! I ordered a bv yesterday around 7am and it was gone by 9am



Thanks!! I wish they would put a few on clearance...fingers crossed


----------



## spoiledwify

I wish my tjmaxx  here has the good stuff like u guys have  and I'm 5 minutes away from them too&#128532;


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

authenticplease said:


> What a sweet DH!  Beautiful choice.....and Happy belated BDay



Thanks!


----------



## Jen123

katran26 said:


> Thanks!! I wish they would put a few on clearance...fingers crossed




So far there's only 1 on clearance and it's a Chloe... But I'm in the same boat I hope some of these make it to markdowns!


----------



## katran26

Jen123 said:


> So far there's only 1 on clearance and it's a Chloe... But I'm in the same boat I hope some of these make it to markdowns!



They seem to update the site regularly, so you never know  I'm keeping my eyes on the Bal's going on clearance...one can hope!!!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

authenticplease said:


> I'm going to swing by my TJs later this week. I purchased 3 of the stone/ black resin bangles and hoop earrings a couple of years ago when they had them. Still love them!


 
I'd love to see pics of your bangles. They definitely look better in multiples. I'm hoping to get a thin one with diamonds to go with the one I just bought. Good luck on your return visit to TJs!


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> There are some awesome bags online this morning! I ordered a bv yesterday around 7am and it was gone by 9am



I wish that grey 2Jours would show up at one of my stores so I could put it on layaway!  I've been looking for either a Grey or Slate Blue 2Jours at TJs!


----------



## JNH14

There's a gray one in the Runway store online....


----------



## Tarhls

Can anyone she light to a contact email address of tjmaxx customer service please, their website has not been accessible in Australia for a couple of months now and I want to ask them if that can be fixed or does anyone know why.
TIA

This is the error message that shows up.


----------



## JNH14

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/topic/find-help/contact-us/3200004

Hi Tarhis,

I hope that this gets you there- it wouldn't let me cut and paste, so I copied it down.


----------



## iluvmybags

JNH14 said:


> There's a gray one in the Runway store online....



I know that - but there's no layaway online.  That's why I said I wished one would make it to my store.


----------



## JNH14

Was just trying to be helpful in case you hadn't seen it...


----------



## sunnyflies

ememtiny said:


> I live in Houston, so it was the TJ Maxx and Marshalls on West Gray!



I wish to goodness my TJs on Long Island got such great bags. I'd love that St Laurent. We just get run of the mill Gucci and designer bags that are trending out of style.


----------



## Tarhls

JNH14 said:


> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/topic/find-help/contact-us/3200004
> 
> Hi Tarhis,
> 
> I hope that this gets you there- it wouldn't let me cut and paste, so I copied it down.




Thanks JNH I wish that worked but it still comes up with the 'no access' page.   I had a few friends try the address and it seems to be anyone in Australia cannot access.


----------



## authenticplease

Tarhls said:


> Thanks JNH I wish that worked but it still comes up with the 'no access' page.   I had a few friends try the address and it seems to be anyone in Australia cannot access.



Perhaps you could contact them via their Twitter or Facebook account?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My local TJ Runway location had markdowns and I found this gem. Let's start with the price 







Close up of floral detail-






Here's my new Marc Jacobs dress for over 90% off!






At Marshalls this week they had some beauty markdowns. I scored this Chi hairspray for $3 and this Sultra curling wand for $29 (retail $145) - I've been waiting for the price to drop on it FOREVER!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My local TJ Runway location had markdowns and I found this gem. Let's start with the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of floral detail-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new Marc Jacobs dress for over 90% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Marshalls this week they had some beauty markdowns. I scored this Chi hairspray for $3 and this Sultra curling wand for $29 (retail $145) - I've been waiting for the price to drop on it FOREVER!


Wow!  That dress is hot!


----------



## dingdong79

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My local TJ Runway location had markdowns and I found this gem. Let's start with the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of floral detail-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new Marc Jacobs dress for over 90% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Marshalls this week they had some beauty markdowns. I scored this Chi hairspray for $3 and this Sultra curling wand for $29 (retail $145) - I've been waiting for the price to drop on it FOREVER!


you have awesome finds! loved the red versace wallet too from your blog.


----------



## Jen123

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My local TJ Runway location had markdowns and I found this gem. Let's start with the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of floral detail-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new Marc Jacobs dress for over 90% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Marshalls this week they had some beauty markdowns. I scored this Chi hairspray for $3 and this Sultra curling wand for $29 (retail $145) - I've been waiting for the price to drop on it FOREVER!




I love love that dress!! What a score!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks! I love red accessories and I couldn't resist Versace for $4 - I had a really good thrifting week 



dingdong79 said:


> you have awesome finds! loved the red versace wallet too from your blog.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This Lagos necklace had been sitting in my local store for a while. Paid $399 (I know that sounds like a lot), and the original retail was $995. Not a super-duper bargain but still nice. The necklace is quite heavy. The chain is 34 inches long and has seven textured mother-of-pearl stations. This necklace was part of Lagos' Spring 2012 "Love Me, Love Me Not" collection.


----------



## panduhbear

Was at Marshalls in Toronto at Yonge and College location today saw both an alexander wang rocco and rockie in black with rose gold hardware (699 and 599 respectively). Both were missing part of the strap though dunno if the employees have taken it away on purpose.


----------



## authenticplease

Dropped by the TJM in EC at Merchants Walk on the way home tonight. They had a few Ippolita pieces....


----------



## authenticplease

Quite a few wallets and a Chloe Mini Marcie


----------



## authenticplease

And these too!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

authenticplease said:


> Dropped by the TJM in EC at Merchants Walk on the way home tonight. They had a few Ippolita pieces....
> 
> View attachment 2559317
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559320
> 
> 
> View attachment 2559322



My TJ Maxx has big bold earrings and bangles that match the necklace. They also had some Charriol, Scott Kay, John Hardy, Judith Ripka, and Lagos.


----------



## greenbags

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My local TJ Runway location had markdowns and I found this gem. Let's start with the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of floral detail-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new Marc Jacobs dress for over 90% off!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Marshalls this week they had some beauty markdowns. I scored this Chi hairspray for $3 and this Sultra curling wand for $29 (retail $145) - I've been waiting for the price to drop on it FOREVER!


Great finds!!  Gorgeous dress I'm envious!!


----------



## greenbags

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712


which location was this can you please share?  Thanks.


----------



## katran26

Was at Boston yesterday- not much in terms of jewelry and clothes. Store seemed pretty thin in terms of new merchandise


----------



## iluvmybags

Stopped at the Countryside (IL) store last night and it looked like they may have received a shipment not long ago (Runway).  They had several new bags and a ton of shoes - lots of Gucci, Christian Dior, Jimmy Choo - too many to list!  Here are pics of some of the bags (they also had a few Gucci bags in the signature canvas)  I was very tempted by the Mini 2Jours & the Saint Laurent (if the strap wasn't so long, I would have gotten it!).  The PS1 and the Mint Green Chloe have been there for a while (and the Valentino and Saint Laurent bags I shared a while back are also still there & full price).  but I don't get why - they're both so gorgeous. If that PS1 gets marked down, it will definitely come home with me!  I didn't leave empty handed tho -- bought myself a $320 Reiss dress for $99!


----------



## Jen123

iluvmybags said:


> Stopped at the Countryside (IL) store last night and it looked like they may have received a shipment not long ago (Runway).  They had several new bags and a ton of shoes - lots of Gucci, Christian Dior, Jimmy Choo - too many to list!  Here are pics of some of the bags (they also had a few Gucci bags in the signature canvas)  I was very tempted by the Mini 2Jours & the Saint Laurent (if the strap wasn't so long, I would have gotten it!).  The PS1 and the Mint Green Chloe have been there for a while (and the Valentino and Saint Laurent bags I shared a while back are also still there & full price).  but I don't get why - they're both so gorgeous. If that PS1 gets marked down, it will definitely come home with me!  I didn't leave empty handed there - bought myself a $320 Reiss dress
> 
> View attachment 2562213



 Wow amazing spy Picts!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Oh!  I forgot one - I just couldn't resist snapping a picture of this bag!  Apparently, this is what you get when you combine Valentino & Celine -  a Rockstud Trapeze!


----------



## Jen123

iluvmybags said:


> Oh!  I forgot one - I just couldn't resist snapping a picture of this bag!  Apparently, this is what you get when you combine Valentino & Celine -  a Rockstud Trapeze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562229




Hahaha I totally would have thought the same thing!! Awesome catch lol!!


----------



## baglovwer

iluvmybags said:


> Stopped at the Countryside (IL) store last night and it looked like they may have received a shipment not long ago (Runway).  They had several new bags and a ton of shoes - lots of Gucci, Christian Dior, Jimmy Choo - too many to list!  Here are pics of some of the bags (they also had a few Gucci bags in the signature canvas)  I was very tempted by the Mini 2Jours & the Saint Laurent (if the strap wasn't so long, I would have gotten it!).  The PS1 and the Mint Green Chloe have been there for a while (and the Valentino and Saint Laurent bags I shared a while back are also still there & full price).  but I don't get why - they're both so gorgeous. If that PS1 gets marked down, it will definitely come home with me!  I didn't leave empty handed tho -- bought myself a $320 Reiss dress for $99!
> 
> View attachment 2562208
> 
> View attachment 2562209
> 
> View attachment 2562210
> 
> View attachment 2562211
> 
> View attachment 2562212
> 
> View attachment 2562213



Hi,  would you know price of the fendi 2jours? Thank you! Great pics!!


----------



## iluvmybags

baglovwer said:


> Hi,  would you know price of the fendi 2jours? Thank you! Great pics!!




The 2Jours was $1699.  I think the Mini was $1199.


----------



## LabelLover81

iluvmybags said:


> Oh!  I forgot one - I just couldn't resist snapping a picture of this bag!  Apparently, this is what you get when you combine Valentino & Celine -  a Rockstud Trapeze!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562229



I saw this same bag at my TJ today!  Also I've seen some fake Valentinos on ebay that look like this. People must buy this bag, sew in a fake V label, then try to sell on the Bay.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

My store racks are so empty!


----------



## sunnyflies

I just spotted these yesterday at my local TJ Max - Valentino rock stud reversable bag, St Laurent tote and bag, Gucci, Fendi, Ferragamo


----------



## anasa

Is that an Antigona?? &#128558;

Is this a runway store? I wish we had runway stores here in SF. I never see anything good. 


sunnyflies said:


> I just spotted these yesterday at my local TJ Max - Valentino rock stud reversable bag, St Laurent tote and bag, Gucci, Fendi, Ferragamo


----------



## Nattie35

sunnyflies said:


> I just spotted these yesterday at my local TJ Max - Valentino rock stud reversable bag, St Laurent tote and bag, Gucci, Fendi, Ferragamo


Hi which store is this?


----------



## wawazhou

sunnyflies said:


> I just spotted these yesterday at my local TJ Max - Valentino rock stud reversable bag, St Laurent tote and bag, Gucci, Fendi, Ferragamo


Yeah, would like to know which store it is...


----------



## rainneday

anasa said:


> Is that an Antigona?? &#128558;
> 
> Is this a runway store? I wish we had runway stores here in SF. I never see anything good.



There are 2 very nearby, one in Marin (San Rafael) and one in Moraga/Orinda. HTH


----------



## heartoflove

Impromptu stop at the Flatiron location today. No bags to report, but the clothing section seemed to have been stocked. Spotted new arrivals of Armani, Alaia, Valentino and such. They do have a good selection of red tags too and nothing in awful condition as of yet. Prices too high for me but still fun to spot good 'deals'.  The luxury shoe section was lacking but these were so fun. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




So super fun and my size but let's get real, where am I going to wear fancy Dorothy shoes? 

For those who wanna know, those are a size 6 and priced at 400.


----------



## sunnyflies

anasa said:


> Is that an Antigona?? &#128558;
> 
> Is this a runway store? I wish we had runway stores here in SF. I never see anything good.



Yes, it is a store with a Runway within it. We do not usually get many good bags, so I was surprised. I am sorry that I can not tell you what the name of the bag was. I am also sorry TJ Max will not send things to us from other stores as I had spotted a St Laurent posted here a few days ago that looked luscious. I asked about it at my store and was told the company does not ship  I also checked on line, but it did not show up, so someone else will be lucky and get it.


----------



## sunnyflies

Nattie35 said:


> Hi which store is this?



Bridgehampton, NY


----------



## katran26

heartoflove said:


> Impromptu stop at the Flatiron location today. No bags to report, but the clothing section seemed to have been stocked. Spotted new arrivals of Armani, Alaia, Valentino and such. They do have a good selection of red tags too and nothing in awful condition as of yet. Prices too high for me but still fun to spot good 'deals'.  The luxury shoe section was lacking but these were so fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2564086
> 
> 
> So super fun and my size but let's get real, where am I going to wear fancy Dorothy shoes?
> 
> For those who wanna know, those are a size 6 and priced at 400.




Those are so cute!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

katran26 said:


> Those are so cute!!




Oh my I soo love these!


----------



## silk7

Looking for some tips on which TJ Maxx stores are worth a visit around soCal area...I'll be in Brea for a week and don't mind driving some for good deals  I never find any good deals even at the Runway location in Chicagoland, hoping my luck will change with the weather in Cali &#128521;


----------



## jssl1688

silk7 said:


> Looking for some tips on which TJ Maxx stores are worth a visit around soCal area...I'll be in Brea for a week and don't mind driving some for good deals  I never find any good deals even at the Runway location in Chicagoland, hoping my luck will change with the weather in Cali &#128521;



go to irvine area, there's one next to sep and the one i love is at the tustin market place next to wholefoods, that's one of the best tj maxx's around. they have runway collection. then there's also one in santa monica near the 3rd st promenade that's good too and you can find some awesome stuff.


----------



## LnA

silk7 said:


> Looking for some tips on which TJ Maxx stores are worth a visit around soCal area...I'll be in Brea for a week and don't mind driving some for good deals  I never find any good deals even at the Runway location in Chicagoland, hoping my luck will change with the weather in Cali &#128521;




If you head over to the LA area, I recommend the Beverly Connection and Glendale TJ Maxx for higher-end designer handbags and sometimes shoes (although I would call first before driving there if you have specific designers in mind)...


----------



## silk7

jssl1688 said:


> go to irvine area, there's one next to sep and the one i love is at the tustin market place next to wholefoods, that's one of the best tj maxx's around. they have runway collection. then there's also one in santa monica near the 3rd st promenade that's good too and you can find some awesome stuff.



Thanks so much! Will definitely map these ones out  I hope to find stuff worthy of sharing


----------



## silk7

LnA said:


> If you head over to the LA area, I recommend the Beverly Connection and Glendale TJ Maxx for higher-end designer handbags and sometimes shoes (although I would call first before driving there if you have specific designers in mind)...



Good idea I'll be sure to call ahead...thanks so much


----------



## abandapart

Can someone recommend good locations in the sf Bay Area for designer shoes/handbag selection? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## rainneday

abandapart said:


> Can someone recommend good locations in the sf Bay Area for designer shoes/handbag selection? Thanks so much in advance!!



Lol second time in 2 pages  I like the Orinda/Moraga location, it's right through the tunnel from Berkeley, it is a Runway store. The other location that is Runway is in San  Rafael area, it has a good selection too but can be picked over on weekends. As far as Marshalls I like the location in El Cerrito. I have never found anything great at the TJMaxx in SF proper but I don't go there as often, it's not a Runway store.


----------



## bosborne23

James pierce for 12$!!!!!!!


----------



## abandapart

rainneday said:


> Lol second time in 2 pages  I like the Orinda/Moraga location, it's right through the tunnel from Berkeley, it is a Runway store. The other location that is Runway is in San  Rafael area, it has a good selection too but can be picked over on weekends. As far as Marshalls I like the location in El Cerrito. I have never found anything great at the TJMaxx in SF proper but I don't go there as often, it's not a Runway store.


 

ooh thank you so much!!  i didnt see the earlier post even though i basically stalk these postings.  i love seeing all the goodies everyone gets at such steals!!   I wish there were better tj maxx/marshalls in the peninsula / san jose area.  sigh, i will just have to live vicariously through other people.


----------



## ememtiny

Lunch time visit


----------



## ssv003

Just scored this stunning Giorgio Armani jacket at TJ's for $499, originally $3450!! So in love.


----------



## rainneday

abandapart said:


> ooh thank you so much!!  i didnt see the earlier post even though i basically stalk these postings.  i love seeing all the goodies everyone gets at such steals!!   I wish there were better tj maxx/marshalls in the peninsula / san jose area.  sigh, i will just have to live vicariously through other people.


Welcome! I hope you can hit them up sometime. Today at the Orinda location they had a small, red Saint Laurent and a large, black Proenza Schouler. Sorry I don't know the names of these styles.


----------



## iluvmybags

ememtiny said:


> Lunch time visit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2566312
> View attachment 2566313



Ohhhh! *whimper* wishing one of these (or both!) would magically make their way to Chicago!
Do you happen to know when those arrived in store?


----------



## iluvmybags

bosborne23 said:


> View attachment 2566056
> 
> 
> James pierce for 12$!!!!!!!



  I bought that same sweatshirt last month - for $40! Great find!


----------



## ememtiny

iluvmybags said:


> Ohhhh! *whimper* wishing one of these (or both!) would magically make their way to Chicago!
> Do you happen to know when those arrived in store?




The red Celine has been there for a while. The Knot was put out that day or night before. I was there two days in a row!!! I love the color combination of it. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## gottaluvmybags

silk7 said:


> Thanks so much! Will definitely map these ones out  I hope to find stuff worthy of sharing




Santa Monica is very iffy- if you're there stop in but I wouldn't make a trip just for that.  Beverly connection is perfect, you have TJM, Nordstrom Rack and Marshall's in one place.  Marshall's had lots of Fendi and Gucci shoes.  So did Westwood but sold out quick!


----------



## Jinsun

Judith ripka. Pretty finds for my bday!  Both marked down twice. Wasn't too sure about the studs but when I tried them on they were cute!  Hoops retail $2,200, tj price $799.99. Studs $350, tj price $129.99


----------



## silk7

gottaluvmybags said:


> Santa Monica is very iffy- if you're there stop in but I wouldn't make a trip just for that.  Beverly connection is perfect, you have TJM, Nordstrom Rack and Marshall's in one place.  Marshall's had lots of Fendi and Gucci shoes.  So did Westwood but sold out quick!



Ohhh that's a great trio of stores...was planning on hitting a couple good Rack locations as well so will keep Beverly connection on my rooster..thanks


----------



## LabelLover81

Jinsun said:


> Judith ripka. Pretty finds for my bday!  Both marked down twice. Wasn't too sure about the studs but when I tried them on they were cute!  Hoops retail $2,200, tj price $799.99. Studs $350, tj price $129.99



Gold hoops for $800!?!?  Are they 18K?  Happy birthday!


----------



## Jinsun

LabelLover81 said:


> Gold hoops for $800!?!?  Are they 18K?  Happy birthday!



Thanks! Tj price was $800 but marked down to $400. The are 14k with tiny diamonds. Saks sells them for $2200


----------



## LuxeDeb

bosborne23 said:


> View attachment 2566056
> 
> 
> James pierce for 12$!!!!!!!


 
Cute & comfy. Great find!



Jinsun said:


> Judith ripka. Pretty finds for my bday!  Both marked down twice. Wasn't too sure about the studs but when I tried them on they were cute!  Hoops retail $2,200, tj price $799.99. Studs $350, tj price $129.99


 
Beautiful! I love Judith Ripka. Double markdown...way to go! It may be time for me to check out a few locations I don't normally go to to look for hidden treasures like these.


----------



## Edna

I love seeing everyone's great finds! I never see any good bags at the Marshall's or TJ Maxx around me, but I got this super comfy Soft Joie button down sweatshirt last week. Retail $148; got it for $59.99.


----------



## AshJs3

FYI there are a couple of Balenciagas on the TJ Maxx site. The "Just In" section. I just tried to search, but you can't search by brand name.


----------



## katran26

AshJs3 said:


> FYI there are a couple of Balenciagas on the TJ Maxx site. The "Just In" section. I just tried to search, but you can't search by brand name.




Nice! Thanks


----------



## katran26

Jinsun said:


> Judith ripka. Pretty finds for my bday!  Both marked down twice. Wasn't too sure about the studs but when I tried them on they were cute!  Hoops retail $2,200, tj price $799.99. Studs $350, tj price $129.99




OMG lovely!! Which TJ's was this? I never find ripka at mine


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Jinsun said:


> Judith ripka. Pretty finds for my bday! Both marked down twice. Wasn't too sure about the studs but when I tried them on they were cute! Hoops retail $2,200, tj price $799.99. Studs $350, tj price $129.99


 
Beautiful--and what great prices! Belated Happy Birthday! Enjoy your fabulous finds!


----------



## iluvmybags

TJMaxx OakBrook, IL


----------



## iluvmybags

More from OakBrook


----------



## skyqueen

Jinsun said:


> Judith ripka. Pretty finds for my bday!  Both marked down twice. Wasn't too sure about the studs but when I tried them on they were cute!  Hoops retail $2,200, tj price $799.99. Studs $350, tj price $129.99




Love the hoops!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by TJ Maxx in Honolulu, Hawaii and they just received a Mcqueen clutch!


----------



## emilywandou

Thank you for the spy pics from TJMaxx OakBrook, IL. 2 celines? wow!!


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by TJ Maxx in Honolulu, Hawaii and they just received a Mcqueen clutch!
> View attachment 2570394
> View attachment 2570395



Eeekkkk.....such a cool and elusive find!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Spotted these sz 40 $99 Valentinos at TJMaxx today - would make a great pair to strass


----------



## GirlieShoppe

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Spotted these sz 40 $99 Valentinos at TJMaxx today - would make a great pair to strass


 
Whoa, what a steal!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

yakusoku.af said:


> Stopped by TJ Maxx in Honolulu, Hawaii and they just received a Mcqueen clutch!
> View attachment 2570394
> View attachment 2570395


 
Amazing find! Did you get it?


----------



## yakusoku.af

HermesNewbie said:


> Amazing find! Did you get it?




I didn't. I'm not much of a clutch girl because I carry way too much stuff with me lol 
And I'm holding out for a Celine. But not the tie bag that has been there for the past month or so.


----------



## imatraveldiva

i never find that kind of stuff in my tjs lol


----------



## iluvmybags

emilywandou said:


> Thank you for the spy pics from TJMaxx OakBrook, IL. 2 celines? wow!!



You're welcome - but there was only one Celine.  The others were all Saint Laurent.


----------



## iluvmybags

yakusoku.af said:


> I didn't. I'm not much of a clutch girl because I carry way too much stuff with me lol
> *And I'm holding out for a Celine. But not the tie bag that has been there for the past month or so*.



Maybe you can tell them to send it on over to Chicago!


----------



## katran26

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Spotted these sz 40 $99 Valentinos at TJMaxx today - would make a great pair to strass




Woah! Amazing  congrats


----------



## couturely

Found this today at my local runway store!! Didn't know they even carried Christian Dior bags. It was a online return. Just need to get it authenticated after hearing so many people encountering fake bags.


----------



## AEGIS

iluvmybags said:


> TJMaxx OakBrook, IL
> 
> View attachment 2569939
> View attachment 2569941
> View attachment 2569942
> 
> View attachment 2569943
> 
> View attachment 2569945
> 
> View attachment 2569950




I think the denim one is at the Fendi boutique now.  I hate when that happens bc where is the incentive to buy from the boutique?


----------



## sweetdreamer16

couturely said:


> View attachment 2572678
> 
> 
> Found this today at my local runway store!! Didn't know they even carried Christian Dior bags. It was a online return. Just need to get it authenticated after hearing so many people encountering fake bags.



omg that's amazing!!! hOw much did you pay for it?? Hope it's real!!!


----------



## Jen123

couturely said:


> View attachment 2572678
> 
> 
> Found this today at my local runway store!! Didn't know they even carried Christian Dior bags. It was a online return. Just need to get it authenticated after hearing so many people encountering fake bags.



Just a FYI, for bags they do not yet you do returns in the store (if you buy online)! If you click any of the high end bags on the website it says mail return only. I do hope yours is real though, keep us posted!


----------



## virginiaalamode

Scored a few cute things in recent weeks at Marshalls'...

Rag & Bone denim vest ($99) and black and white, jersey-style tee by Splendid ($29) The leather sweatpants are also from Marshall's (by Vince), but I posted on those a while back... they were $39 (not even on clearance, just mis-marked, I suppose!)


----------



## Jen123

virginiaalamode said:


> Scored a few cute things in recent weeks at Marshalls'...
> 
> Rag & Bone denim vest ($99) and black and white, jersey-style tee by Splendid ($29) The leather sweatpants are also from Marshall's (by Vince), but I posted on those a while back... they were $39 (not even on clearance, just mis-marked, I suppose!)


 
That vest is adorable!!


----------



## couturely

sweetdreamer16 said:


> omg that's amazing!!! hOw much did you pay for it?? Hope it's real!!!




Me too! It was $1799.99


----------



## couturely

Jen123 said:


> Just a FYI, for bags they do not yet you do returns in the store (if you buy online)! If you click any of the high end bags on the website it says mail return only. I do hope yours is real though, keep us posted!




Thanks for the heads up! I called one of the stores and they said they do accept online returns for runway bags.


----------



## coolgrly

yakusoku.af said:


> I didn't. I'm not much of a clutch girl because I carry way too much stuff with me lol
> And I'm holding out for a Celine. But not the tie bag that has been there for the past month or so.



I was at that TJ Maxx on Tuesday and saw that clutch also.  Like you I'm not a clutch person 
I did buy an Escada one shoulder top for $39 though.


----------



## skyqueen

couturely said:


> View attachment 2572678
> 
> 
> Found this today at my local runway store!! Didn't know they even carried Christian Dior bags. It was a online return. Just need to get it authenticated after hearing so many people encountering fake bags.




Gorgeous!


----------



## alexandram

They do carry Christian Dior bags. I bought one over 2 years ago at the Gillete, NJ store


----------



## incredibellle

I'm new to this thread and haven't really shopped at TJ Maxx, but it looks like there are really amazing finds there! I was wondering if TJ Maxx does phone orders or is able to track down an item if I have the UPC or style #?


----------



## yakusoku.af

pinkellephant said:


> I'm new to this thread and haven't really shopped at TJ Maxx, but it looks like there are really amazing finds there! I was wondering if TJ Maxx does phone orders or is able to track down an item if I have the UPC or style #?




I know they don't ship orders. So you need to be able to go to the store or if you know someone in the same city have them go to the store to buy it. 
I've never tried to have them track something down by the UPC so I wouldn't know.


----------



## RKDubs

Snagged this Rebecca Minkoff tote for $60 at TJ Maxx because it was on clearance! It will be perfect for my trip to Cancun


----------



## atn242

Spotted a black pair of Valentino rockstuds at TJ Maxx River Oaks in Houston. Size 5


----------



## atn242

^ it was $680


----------



## dingdong79

atn242 said:


> ^ it was $680


too bad that's still pricey. need it to be another 75% off to pull the trigger =D


----------



## lvlouis

RKDubs said:


> Snagged this Rebecca Minkoff tote for $60 at TJ Maxx because it was on clearance! It will be perfect for my trip to Cancun
> View attachment 2575439



Very cute!!


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Hi everyone, new member here went to TJ's a few weeks ago and got this Kate Spade Saturday half circle bag for $30! I was even happier to discover that it was originally $160! I also got a Kate Spade Saturday small weekender bag on clearance for $40, original price $150 (no pic for that one yet, but it is the same color).


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Also got this Nike swimsuit...clearance price $13, originally $84!


----------



## RKDubs

lvlouis said:


> Very cute!!




Thank you!!


----------



## jiffer

Yesterday I got this Anne Cole swimsuit at TJ Maxx for $18. That was for the top and bottom.


http://www.lordandtaylor.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/en/lord-and-taylor/color-blocked-bandeau-kini


----------



## littlemarvin87

I too saw the christian dior on my tj maxx but didnt get it becausebthe size was too small


----------



## emilywandou

I wish I can spot a Dior bag in my local tj!


----------



## itsjustjacki

Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mab in Silver and several mini macs in Grand Rapids.


----------



## paculina

The Marshalls near me has a Coach Turnlock Penelope Dome Satchel (Style Z27746) in coral for $200. Also saw a striped Kate Spade bag of some kind and a few Dooneys.


----------



## sunnyflies

Checking out my local TJ max and the Valentino rock stud bag I saw last week sold, but the St Laurent tote, several canvas Guccis and Ferragamo bag are still there. I looked at the Ferragamo and it was priced at $699 down from $999. Not impressive, especially for a bag that was partly nylon and not entirely leather. I passed. I did pick up a pair of Fendi sunglasses with dark green frames for $59.


----------



## couturely

littlemarvin87 said:


> I too saw the christian dior on my tj maxx but didnt get it becausebthe size was too small




Really! Where are you located? (: I was interested in the Chanel PST until I saw the Dior one. The size seems quite similar to me so I don't mind.


----------



## Pinkcooper

$239 at bridgehampton tj


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this, never heard of the brand before.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

sparksfly said:


> Saw this, never heard of the brand before.
> 
> View attachment 2578402
> 
> View attachment 2578403
> 
> View attachment 2578407



Roberta DiCamerino was a highly regarded Italian designer who really pioneered the concept of the status bag. She introduced many design elements that remain popular with handbag designers today. She was also known for her trompe l'oeil designs. Her designs were very popular in the 50s and 60s. She passed away in 2010, but clothing and accessories are still being produced in her name.


----------



## jorton

I love this thread!

The other day I went to TKmaxx(UK) and spotted some Butter London nail polishes on one of the shelves. Being a huge fan of the brand I naturally got excited and picked up a few colors. £4.99 each! I went back a week later and found their cuticle oil for £5.99 and then another week later the nail foundation for £6.99. In total paid £18 for what would have normally been £45! I love Tkmaxx for beauty stuff.


----------



## jorton

itsjustjacki said:


> Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mab in Silver and several mini macs in Grand Rapids.



Ugh! I used to live in Michigan and I would so have drove out there for this! I have been wanting a Mini Mac so bad. Any idea of the price?


----------



## Pinkcooper

$199 at the riverhead tj


----------



## tinado81

Pinkcooper said:


> View attachment 2579657
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $199 at the riverhead tj


What brand is that?


----------



## couturely

tinado81 said:


> What brand is that?




Looks like Michael Kors


----------



## Pinkcooper

tinado81 said:


> What brand is that?




It's a michael kors. The outlet version doesn't have the lock and key. It also has a divider inside I believe and the retail one does not


----------



## makingtea

Scored this pretty medium PS1 in midnight this past Saturday at the TJ Maxx in Atlanta Buckhead. It was $1099 and in really great condition...did I get a deal?



They also had a light pink Bal city, some St. Laurents, some Celine bags, some Chloe bags, Fendis, and a Pucci. Can't remember all the styles and prices though, I probably should have taken some photos but I was too captivated by the PS1!  (And it was a bit of a madhouse when I was there.)


----------



## <3 purses

makingtea said:


> Scored this pretty medium PS1 in midnight this past Saturday at the TJ Maxx in Atlanta Buckhead. It was $1099 and in really great condition...did I get a deal?
> View attachment 2579853
> 
> 
> They also had a light pink Bal city, some St. Laurents, some Celine bags, some Chloe bags, Fendis, and a Pucci. Can't remember all the styles and prices though, I probably should have taken some photos but I was too captivated by the PS1!  (And it was a bit of a madhouse when I was there.)


Love love love the PS1. Does the color work for you? If yes, I'd say you got yourself a deal. PS1's on eBay and bonanza run anywhere between 1000-1200, and there's always that authenticity concern &#55357;&#56876;


----------



## makingtea

<3 purses said:


> Love love love the PS1. Does the color work for you? If yes, I'd say you got yourself a deal. PS1's on eBay and bonanza run anywhere between 1000-1200, and there's always that authenticity concern &#65533;&#65533;



Yes, I love the midnight color! After looking at what colors PS1 is available in at the moment, the midnight is definitely my favorite. Although it worries me a bit that if any of the hardware breaks, PS won't repair it because I didn't buy it from one of their authorized retailers, it does have all the original cards and dust bag. So I think it's a risk worth taking for the $600 savings and a brand-new PS1!

I really love finding great deals at TJ Maxx!


----------



## fightthesunrise

I went to my local TJ Maxx yesterday. They had some great things that I had to turn down - Pour La Victoire Provence Satchel (orig. $495 to $199), white Chanel J12 watch (orig. $15999 to $12999), Haute Hippie beaded blazer that matches this shirt I have (I don't remember how much it was originally, but was only about $100 off the price).

I did find a silk Equipment tee for $59 from $200, Paige denim shorts for $39 from $179, a Rebecca Taylor blazer for $89 from $398, a Helmut Lang jacket for $125 from $750, and Stuart Weitzman jelly flats for $48 from $198. 

I saw several Fendi SLGs, a Fendi baguette, another handbag, and several Stella McCartney handbags in the case. I could have stayed there all day. 

This was at the Westlake Village, CA store.


----------



## michelle629

makingtea said:


> Scored this pretty medium PS1 in midnight this past Saturday at the TJ Maxx in Atlanta Buckhead. It was $1099 and in really great condition...did I get a deal?
> 
> View attachment 2579853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had a light pink Bal city, some St. Laurents, some Celine bags, some Chloe bags, Fendis, and a Pucci. Can't remember all the styles and prices though, I probably should have taken some photos but I was too captivated by the PS1!  (And it was a bit of a madhouse when I was there.)





Hi I bought my large PS1 from nordstrom topanga mall in LA  for 798
original price was 1995 plus 60%


----------



## authenticplease

makingtea said:


> Yes, I love the midnight color! After looking at what colors PS1 is available in at the moment, the midnight is definitely my favorite. Although it worries me a bit that if any of the hardware breaks, PS won't repair it because I didn't buy it from one of their authorized retailers, it does have all the original cards and dust bag. So I think it's a risk worth taking for the $600 savings and a brand-new PS1!
> 
> I really love finding great deals at TJ Maxx!



You can always contact Isaac at Santana Creative right across from Phipps Plaza if you need a repair.  They specialize in high end leathers and are reasonably priced. They also do repairs for Saks, Jeffrey's, Valentino Boutique and NM.

Congrats on a lovely bag......the midnight color seems very easy to wear


----------



## authenticplease

michelle629 said:


> Hi I bought my large PS1 from nordstrom topanga mall in LA  for 798
> original price was 1995 plus 60%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580512



Gorgeous.....I love that saturated shade of yellowand such a great price!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Found a cute Design History top for $20. It's navy blue with a striped burnout pattern on the 3/4 length sleeves and the back and an pretty eyelet panel down the front. It came with a lightweight cami underneath. I wasn't familiar with the brand, so I Googled it. You can get them at Nordstrom, Saks, and Neiman Marcus apparently. Amazon had a few pieces as well.


----------



## emilywandou

There is a really pretty GIVENCHY Leather Pandora Messenger in tjmax online store if anyone is looking for this.


----------



## CarolinaShopper

Santana Creative is the best! I live in Raleigh NC where they are based. They have done a great job on everything I've taken to them. They repaired my PS1 when one of the screws came out.


----------



## louvigilante

fightthesunrise said:


> I went to my local TJ Maxx yesterday. They had some great things that I had to turn down - Pour La Victoire Provence Satchel (orig. $495 to $199), white Chanel J12 watch (orig. $15999 to $12999), Haute Hippie beaded blazer that matches this shirt I have (I don't remember how much it was originally, but was only about $100 off the price).
> 
> I did find a silk Equipment tee for $59 from $200, Paige denim shorts for $39 from $179, a Rebecca Taylor blazer for $89 from $398, a Helmut Lang jacket for $125 from $750, and Stuart Weitzman jelly flats for $48 from $198.
> 
> I saw several Fendi SLGs, a Fendi baguette, another handbag, and several Stella McCartney handbags in the case. I could have stayed there all day.
> 
> This was at the Westlake Village, CA store.




That's my store! They always get a big selection of high end due to where it's located.


----------



## makingtea

michelle629 said:


> Hi I bought my large PS1 from nordstrom topanga mall in LA  for 798
> original price was 1995 plus 60%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580512


Ooh your bag is gorgeous and looks like you got a great deal on it! I'm going to keep my less-of-a-deal PS1 but will keep an eye out for sales at Nordstroms in the future! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## makingtea

authenticplease said:


> You can always contact Isaac at Santana Creative right across from Phipps Plaza if you need a repair.  They specialize in high end leathers and are reasonably priced. They also do repairs for Saks, Jeffrey's, Valentino Boutique and NM.
> 
> Congrats on a lovely bag......the midnight color seems very easy to wear


Wow thank you so much for the recommendation! I know exactly where that location is, it's right next to my dry cleaners and the UPS store I use all the time! I always wondered about it...thanks again for the tip!


----------



## michelle629

authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous.....I love that saturated shade of yellowand such a great price!




Thanks


----------



## michelle629

makingtea said:


> Ooh your bag is gorgeous and looks like you got a great deal on it! I'm going to keep my less-of-a-deal PS1 but will keep an eye out for sales at Nordstroms in the future! Thanks for the tip!




Thanks 
check with nordstrom stores after july 1 for 60% on designers handbags


----------



## Tk102

My TJMaxx sucks, the only interesting thing I saw there was a Fendi bag!


----------



## katran26

Mine seems pretty boring too lately...


----------



## AnnaFreud

michelle629 said:


> Thanks
> check with nordstrom stores after july 1 for 60% on designers handbags




Is it all of their designer bags or the seasonal stuff? And is it a secret sale? I never knew their high end bags get deeply discounted like that!!


----------



## michelle629

AnnaFreud said:


> Is it all of their designer bags or the seasonal stuff? And is it a secret sale? I never knew their high end bags get deeply discounted like that!!




designer Bags, shoes, rtw 
usually first cut 40% off and second cut 60%


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i never find anything good at my local store


----------



## kwikspice

i missed this what color was it ?




emilywandou said:


> There is a really pretty GIVENCHY Leather Pandora Messenger in tjmax online store if anyone is looking for this.


----------



## alexandram

The Pandora was a pretty bright blue


----------



## Jinsun

Not the best price but $199 marked down to $149 plus 2-$20 tjx coupons.  Total about $110.

Foley Corinna mid city in a pale grey color.


----------



## paculina

Betsey Johnson Be Mine Satchel in mint/bone. I'm still eyeing the pink one with the cherries charm at Macy's, but this one was a fraction of the price! I might hit Macy's and get the bone wristlet with the cherries charm.....I'm itching for one of those charms.


----------



## Leo_Dragon

Hello Everyone,

My name is Leo_Dragon and this is my first post.  I've been a longtime lurker but finally decided to join you all and share my recent fabulous find.

Last Sunday I went to Marshalls hoping to buy a purse. I didn't find anything so I checked out the perfumes to see if they had Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf.  I just discovered (and fell in love with) this scent the day before so I really didn't expect to find a bottle but I did!   I spotted a lone, opened box of Flowerbomb... without a price tag.  I was afraid they wouldn't sell it to me without a price so I looked all over for another box but couldn't find one.  But I decided to try my luck at the register anyway.  My cashier, coincidentally named Victor explained to me that he'd have someone try to find another bottle and if not find a comparable perfume and price the Viktor & Rolf accordingly.  Moments later someone returned with a similiar shaped box of some Britney Spears perfume and asked "How does $9.99 sound?"  At the time I was unaware of how much a 1.7 oz bottle of Flowerbomb costs but I knew it wasn't $9.99!   So I picked my jaw off the floor, paid/thanked the man and skipped to my car.  As soon as I got home I went online and discovered my perfume retails for $115!!!!!!!!!   A week later,  I still can't believe how incredibly lucky I was to get that perfume for that price.  So I share my story with you all, not to brag or boast but in hopes that my shopping magic rubs off on you.  Good luck and happy shopping!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Leo_Dragon said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Leo_Dragon and this is my first post.  I've been a longtime lurker but finally decided to join you all and share my recent fabulous find.
> 
> 
> 
> Last Sunday I went to Marshalls hoping to buy a purse. I didn't find anything so I checked out the perfumes to see if they had Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf.  I just discovered (and fell in love with) this scent the day before so I really didn't expect to find a bottle but I did!   I spotted a lone, opened box of Flowerbomb... without a price tag.  I was afraid they wouldn't sell it to me without a price so I looked all over for another box but couldn't find one.  But I decided to try my luck at the register anyway.  My cashier, coincidentally named Victor explained to me that he'd have someone try to find another bottle and if not find a comparable perfume and price the Viktor & Rolf accordingly.  Moments later someone returned with a similiar shaped box of some Britney Spears perfume and asked "How does $9.99 sound?"  At the time I was unaware of how much a 1.7 oz bottle of Flowerbomb costs but I knew it wasn't $9.99!   So I picked my jaw off the floor, paid/thanked the man and skipped to my car.  As soon as I got home I went online and discovered my perfume retails for $115!!!!!!!!!   A week later,  I still can't believe how incredibly lucky I was to get that perfume for that price.  So I share my story with you all, not to brag or boast but in hopes that my shopping magic rubs off on you.  Good luck and happy shopping!






Great story!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## atlcoach

Leo_Dragon said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> My name is Leo_Dragon and this is my first post.  I've been a longtime lurker but finally decided to join you all and share my recent fabulous find.
> 
> 
> 
> Last Sunday I went to Marshalls hoping to buy a purse. I didn't find anything so I checked out the perfumes to see if they had Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf.  I just discovered (and fell in love with) this scent the day before so I really didn't expect to find a bottle but I did!   I spotted a lone, opened box of Flowerbomb... without a price tag.  I was afraid they wouldn't sell it to me without a price so I looked all over for another box but couldn't find one.  But I decided to try my luck at the register anyway.  My cashier, coincidentally named Victor explained to me that he'd have someone try to find another bottle and if not find a comparable perfume and price the Viktor & Rolf accordingly.  Moments later someone returned with a similiar shaped box of some Britney Spears perfume and asked "How does $9.99 sound?"  At the time I was unaware of how much a 1.7 oz bottle of Flowerbomb costs but I knew it wasn't $9.99!   So I picked my jaw off the floor, paid/thanked the man and skipped to my car.  As soon as I got home I went online and discovered my perfume retails for $115!!!!!!!!!   A week later,  I still can't believe how incredibly lucky I was to get that perfume for that price.  So I share my story with you all, not to brag or boast but in hopes that my shopping magic rubs off on you.  Good luck and happy shopping!




Wow! Great deal!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## silk7

Based on the recent stories I'm reading here about items with incorrect tags or labels or questioning authenticity of an item, I needed to share my experience today.  I was at the Tustin location and I witnessed an employee tell a lady at the counter that he can't accept the Gucci crossbody bag a customer was trying to return bc it wasn't a runway location. The lady appeared upset and rushed out of the store. I happened to overhear the employees discussing that "something didn't seem right". I'm happy the employee was smart enough to recognize and deny the return but I wouldn't be surprised if others get away with fraudulent returns and those fake items end up in other consumers hands such as some of the members here have questioned. I've learnt If you have doubt research your item if you can prior to dropping a lot of cash.


----------



## ofblueskies

There was a Chloe Marcie zip around wallet at the Bloomfield Hills, MI TJ Maxx for $350 yesterday


----------



## LabelLover81

Leo_Dragon said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> My name is Leo_Dragon and this is my first post.  I've been a longtime lurker but finally decided to join you all and share my recent fabulous find.
> 
> Last Sunday I went to Marshalls hoping to buy a purse. I didn't find anything so I checked out the perfumes to see if they had Flowerbomb by Viktor & Rolf.  I just discovered (and fell in love with) this scent the day before so I really didn't expect to find a bottle but I did!   I spotted a lone, opened box of Flowerbomb... without a price tag.  I was afraid they wouldn't sell it to me without a price so I looked all over for another box but couldn't find one.  But I decided to try my luck at the register anyway.  My cashier, coincidentally named Victor explained to me that he'd have someone try to find another bottle and if not find a comparable perfume and price the Viktor & Rolf accordingly.  Moments later someone returned with a similiar shaped box of some Britney Spears perfume and asked "How does $9.99 sound?"  At the time I was unaware of how much a 1.7 oz bottle of Flowerbomb costs but I knew it wasn't $9.99!   So I picked my jaw off the floor, paid/thanked the man and skipped to my car.  As soon as I got home I went online and discovered my perfume retails for $115!!!!!!!!!   A week later,  I still can't believe how incredibly lucky I was to get that perfume for that price.  So I share my story with you all, not to brag or boast but in hopes that my shopping magic rubs off on you.  Good luck and happy shopping!



Awesome!!  I  flowerbomb!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

silk7 said:


> Based on the recent stories I'm reading here about items with incorrect tags or labels or questioning authenticity of an item, I needed to share my experience today.  I was at the Tustin location and I witnessed an employee tell a lady at the counter that he can't accept the Gucci crossbody bag a customer was trying to return bc it wasn't a runway location. The lady appeared upset and rushed out of the store. I happened to overhear the employees discussing that "something didn't seem right". I'm happy the employee was smart enough to recognize and deny the return but I wouldn't be surprised if others get away with fraudulent returns and those fake items end up in other consumers hands such as some of the members here have questioned. I've learnt If you have doubt research your item if you can prior to dropping a lot of cash.



Tustin is a Runway store, men's and women's. Surprised the customer walked without incident.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ladies I just bought the YSL Chyc Flap Bag in a gorgeous red color at TJ Maxx in Pasadena. I have been waiting to find a super nice bag before I opened up a TJX card so the 10% would be worth it. Will post a picture later! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## ememtiny

Few goodies I've seen this week
	

		
			
		

		
	







The Fendi pic is taken from a website however I was shocked to see it at tj maxx today.


----------



## CaliChic

ememtiny said:


> Few goodies I've seen this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591005
> View attachment 2591006
> View attachment 2591007
> View attachment 2591008
> 
> 
> The Fendi pic is taken from a website however I was shocked to see it at tj maxx today.



Wow! Awesome finds! My tj max is pretty boring


----------



## AnnaFreud

Here she is!


----------



## rangeles

AnnaFreud said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591084




wow great find!!


----------



## Ginger Tea

AnnaFreud said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591084




Nice!


----------



## AnnaFreud

rangeles said:


> wow great find!!




Thank you! Can't wait to use her!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ginger Tea said:


> Nice!




Thanks!!


----------



## pearlgrass

AnnaFreud said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591084



Wow, great score! Love the *POP* color


----------



## katran26

AnnaFreud said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591084



So pretty!!!!


----------



## Jen123

AnnaFreud said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591084


 
such a pretty color


----------



## AnnaFreud

pearlgrass said:


> Wow, great score! Love the *POP* color




Isn't it lovely!?? I've been wanting a classic red bag. &#128513;


----------



## AnnaFreud

katran26 said:


> So pretty!!!!




Thanks! It was in the runway section next to a Dooney bag. I snatched her up quick!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Jen123 said:


> such a pretty color




I love the color too! I also love that it's a pop of color but in a classic shape. &#128536;


----------



## silk7

PrincessDarbe said:


> Tustin is a Runway store, men's and women's. Surprised the customer walked without incident.



My bad, this was at the Irvine location in Tustin Marketplace and the employee did tell her to go to District which is the one you are referring to. I was just visiting and guess I should've went to that location


----------



## Cherry44

ememtiny said:


> This weekend went to
> TJ and found a bunch of goodies! Plus a bunch of beautiful bags that there was a constant flow of  Found two of those Chanel watches and a Tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2553698
> View attachment 2553701
> View attachment 2553705
> View attachment 2553707
> View attachment 2553708
> View attachment 2553710
> View attachment 2553711
> View attachment 2553712


How much was the Chanel J12 watches? Thx!


----------



## <3 purses

AnnaFreud said:


> Here she is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591084


Too nice, congrats


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Cristina Italia  (Italian Leather Handbag) Purchased For $24.99 

Never Heard Of The Brand Until Tonight, But The Leather Is Amazing*!


----------



## AnnaFreud

[QUOTE=thank you!


----------



## ria616

Scored these at my local TJMAxx! I was so excited when I saw that the Apple store has the exclusive and is still selling them at full price. 
http://store.apple.com/us/product/H...2f96&fs=f=michael_michael_kors&fh=40b3%2B3372
I'm all covered for Mother's Day. Giving one to my mom, one to my sister and one to keep for myself. They will never know that I got it on sale. All I have to do it show them the Apple store website!


----------



## sparklysushi

Love reading everyones stories about their great finds. Unfortunately, the TK Maxx stores near me aren't great. They have good candles though hehe


----------



## daisygrl

sparklysushi said:


> Love reading everyones stories about their great finds. Unfortunately, the TK Maxx stores near me aren't great. They have good candles though hehe




Same here.  the worst TJMaxx ever. Worse than Ross. Marshals has nice candles though and body lotions.


----------



## pavilion

Just got some great deals today.

I got a silk Equipment button-up for $39.99, a chambray Rag & Bone button-up for $39.99, and a Rag & Bone blazer for $59.99.

My mother got a Lilly Pulitzer dress for $99 (the only thing not on clearance) and a silk Vince button-up for $39.99. And we also got my sister a silk Vince blouse for $39.99.


----------



## ememtiny

Cherry44 said:


> How much was the Chanel J12 watches? Thx!


I zoomed in on my iphone pics of these and from what I can tell on the black Chanel watch they are asking $12,999. Both are still there, I was there a couple days ago!


----------



## ginabobina

Has anyone visited the Oakbrook, IL or any other Illinois TJ Maxx lately?  Curious to see if they have Celine, Fendi or Chloe purses! Thanks!


----------



## lookatme

ememtiny said:


> Few goodies I've seen this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591005
> View attachment 2591006
> View attachment 2591007
> View attachment 2591008
> 
> 
> The Fendi pic is taken from a website however I was shocked to see it at tj maxx today.




what location did you see these?


----------



## iluvmybags

ginabobina said:


> Has anyone visited the Oakbrook, IL or any other Illinois TJ Maxx lately?  Curious to see if they have Celine, Fendi or Chloe purses! Thanks!




I was at OakBrook last weekend & Countryside on Thursday - nothing new at either store since my last pics were posted. And none of the bags that have been there for months have been marked down either


----------



## Byie

I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;


----------



## <3 purses

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;


Beautiful gown ~ congrats on your find and your upcoming nuptial


----------



## louvigilante

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;




A beautiful dress and you look stunning! Congrats!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Can anyone recommend a TJ Maxx/Marshall's in LA? Going there this week. All the ones in NYC suck.


----------



## Tarhls

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;




The dress is stunning, great find congrats


----------



## virginiaalamode

Hit up my (non-Runway) TJ's this weekend, and found the cutest pink dress with ruffled sleeves and hem. The tag had fallen off at some point but the TJ's price tag said "Red Valentino" and I looked it up and sure enough, it was Red Valentino! It was on clearance for $44!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;



That is gorgeous! A beautiful dress and you look beautiful in it. It looks like it was meant for you. Congrats!



virginiaalamode said:


> Hit up my (non-Runway) TJ's this weekend, and found the cutest pink dress with ruffled sleeves and hem. The tag had fallen off at some point but the TJ's price tag said "Red Valentino" and I looked it up and sure enough, it was Red Valentino! It was on clearance for $44!!



Cute dress!


----------



## katran26

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;




Lovely!!! Who is the designer?


----------



## Byie

katran26 said:


> Lovely!!! Who is the designer?




It's a designer called Quillaree exclusively made for BHLDN. I think the style is a couple years old though.


----------



## iluvmybags

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;



This is amazing and you look gorgeous!  I would say that this was definitely meant to be - it was the only one and your size!  I've never seen wedding gowns at TJ's so you were definitely meant to find this gown!


----------



## jenga112

Bought this alexander wang rockie yesterday at TJ Maxx! It was $600 at the Greenvale, NY location.


----------



## saintgermain

What a truly amazing wedding gown


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;


That dress is absolutely stunning!  It's a wonderful find for such a great price. I am sure you will look amazing on your special day.


----------



## ria616

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Can anyone recommend a TJ Maxx/Marshall's in LA? Going there this week. All the ones in NYC suck.




The Beverly Connection location has all you need. TJMaxx/Marshalls/Nordstrom Rack. Pretty Good selection.


----------



## louvigilante

virginiaalamode said:


> Hit up my (non-Runway) TJ's this weekend, and found the cutest pink dress with ruffled sleeves and hem. The tag had fallen off at some point but the TJ's price tag said "Red Valentino" and I looked it up and sure enough, it was Red Valentino! It was on clearance for $44!!




Amazing find!!!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56845;


 
Beautiful!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

virginiaalamode said:


> Hit up my (non-Runway) TJ's this weekend, and found the cutest pink dress with ruffled sleeves and hem. The tag had fallen off at some point but the TJ's price tag said "Red Valentino" and I looked it up and sure enough, it was Red Valentino! It was on clearance for $44!!


 
Love it!!!


----------



## pearlgrass

jenga112 said:


> Bought this alexander wang rockie yesterday at TJ Maxx! It was $600 at the Greenvale, NY location.
> 
> View attachment 2596724



Congrats! What a *GREAT SCORE*!


----------



## RTA

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;



What an absolutely gorgeous dress!  You look fabulous in it.


----------



## sparksfly

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#128513;&#128525;




It's so beautiful. I didn't realize anthropology made dresses until I googled the brand.


----------



## jenga112

pearlgrass said:


> Congrats! What a *GREAT SCORE*!




Thanks!!


----------



## AnnaFreud

jenga112 said:


> Bought this alexander wang rockie yesterday at TJ Maxx! It was $600 at the Greenvale, NY location.
> 
> View attachment 2596724



Wow!! Congrats!! It's a great neutral color too. &#128526;


----------



## silk7

NYYankeeGrl said:


> Can anyone recommend a TJ Maxx/Marshall's in LA? Going there this week. All the ones in NYC suck.



I too visited LA last week and at the recommendation of some of the members here I went to the Beverly Connection Mall with a great TJ Maxx Runway store and the BEST Nordstrom Rack out of the ones I visited (I went to Costa Mesa Rack twice and one in Brea). I found Valentino Red rainboots at the Rack for $43 and Michael Kors sandals for $35 at the TJ Maxx. Wish I had more time at Bev Connection Rack. Good luck and happy shopping


----------



## jenga112

AnnaFreud said:


> Wow!! Congrats!! It's a great neutral color too. &#128526;




Thanks!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Spotted this beauty for $1000 in Paramus NJ.








I did get this cute Rebecca Minkoff for just $59!


----------



## AnnaFreud

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Spotted this beauty for $1000 in Paramus NJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did get this cute Rebecca Minkoff for just $59!




OMG!! That green Proenza Schouler is to die for!! The RM is also super cute and at an awesome price. Nice find.


----------



## ememtiny

lookatme said:


> what location did you see these?




Houston west grey tj maxx


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I know! I wish the PS was cheaper...I actually have a RM in that green and it's so pretty! 



AnnaFreud said:


> OMG!! That green Proenza Schouler is to die for!! The RM is also super cute and at an awesome price. Nice find.


----------



## NikkNak728

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I know! I wish the PS was cheaper...I actually have a RM in that green and it's so pretty!




I literally just begged and pleased to the girl on the phone there to ship it to me- no go &#128533;


----------



## babycinnamon

ememtiny said:


> Houston west grey tj maxx



According to the website, Houston has 2 runway stores. Is that correct? Which one do you think is better? I'm going there this weekend and am not sure if I'll be able to visit both. Thanks!!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Byie said:


> View attachment 2596115
> View attachment 2596119
> View attachment 2596122
> 
> 
> I would never think that I would find my wedding gown from TJMaxx! I was needless to say pleasantly surprised to see the only gown hanging by itself in my size!! The original price was $3,000 at BHLDN and it priced at $399. I got another 10% discount after I showed the cashier that the hem needs to be dry cleaned. I am soooooo happy that this may be the ONE at my beach wedding in November after a long search for the perfect one! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56845;


 
What a gorgeous gown. It looks great on you and will be perfect for a beach wedding! Congratulations and best wishes on your engagement.

I scored these Theory cropped leather pants, the only ones on the clearance rack, for $199, marked down from $399. Full price is $1115.


----------



## kylecombo

There were 2 of these in original boxes and dustbag and card $649-- TJ maxx Richmond. Houston

Also found but i can't postthe pics for some reason, bags---tons of fendi, ps11 mini, ps1. Celine cabas w tags! Tons of pucci, ysls, Chloe's, the shoe section is amazing. Found balenciagas and d&G on clearance. I so wanted to cry!


----------



## deltalady

kylecombo said:


> There were 2 of these in original boxes and dustbag and card $649-- TJ maxx Richmond. Houston
> 
> Also found but i can't postthe pics for some reason, bags---tons of fendi, ps11 mini, ps1. Celine cabas w tags! Tons of pucci, ysls, Chloe's, the shoe section is amazing. Found balenciagas and d&G on clearance. I so wanted to cry!



Were they the kitten heel version?


----------



## kylecombo

deltalady said:


> Were they the kitten heel version?


They had a little height to them. Low heel


----------



## CaliChic

Is it ok if I post about my fantastic finds from ross? If so I found 2 Betsey Johnson mini speedys for $14.99 each! Im going to gift these to my niece since she is at her pre-teen stage and is going to have a birthday this june. I just thought that these would be perfect as a pre-teen designer-ish purse set for her to start off with


----------



## Shuteve

Hi, I'll be doing a nice little road tip around the pacific north west area, Seattle/Portland. Want to buy the girlfriend something nice which stores do you girls recommend visiting? Is it any better time of month/season/day of week? Thank you very much!


----------



## kylecombo

matching clutch also noir for rock stud shoes I found yesterday


----------



## krissa

CaliChic said:


> Is it ok if I post about my fantastic finds from ross? If so I found 2 Betsey Johnson mini speedys for $14.99 each! Im going to gift these to my niece since she is at her pre-teen stage and is going to have a birthday this june. I just thought that these would be perfect as a pre-teen designer-ish purse set for her to start off with
> 
> View attachment 2599075



Adorable!


----------



## CaliChic

krissa said:


> Adorable!



Thanks!


----------



## CaliChic

kylecombo said:


> View attachment 2599560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> matching clutch also noir for rock stud shoes I found yesterday



Nice!!! I love that valentino!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I went to the grand opening of the TJ Maxx in Brooklyn today and I wasn't too impressed. I did spot this Celine ($2000) and Valentino ($1400) but the prices were not too great.


----------



## <3 purses

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I went to the grand opening of the TJ Maxx in Brooklyn today and I wasn't too impressed. I did spot this Celine ($2000) and Valentino ($1400) but the prices were not too great.


Hi, is that the Antigona in the back? The orange one. Thanks


----------



## ginabobina

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I went to the grand opening of the TJ Maxx in Brooklyn today and I wasn't too impressed. I did spot this Celine ($2000) and Valentino ($1400) but the prices were not too great.




Jelly!!! That Celine is beautiful! There wasn't much of a selection at the Oakbrook TJ Maxx


----------



## babycinnamon

kylecombo said:


> There were 2 of these in original boxes and dustbag and card $649-- TJ maxx Richmond. Houston
> 
> Also found but i can't postthe pics for some reason, bags---tons of fendi, ps11 mini, ps1. Celine cabas w tags! Tons of pucci, ysls, Chloe's, the shoe section is amazing. Found balenciagas and d&G on clearance. I so wanted to cry!



Hey what Tjmaxx runway do you think is better in Houston? The one on Richmond or West Grey? Im going to Houston this weekend and I'm not sure if I'll be able to visit both. 

Also I know this isn't the Nordstrom Rack thread but - Have you been to the new NR that recently opened I think I read Bunker Hill? Is that one any good? How about the NR on Post Oak. Any intel? 

Hope you can help me. Thanks!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I'm trying to decide if I should keep these...


----------



## iluvmybags

Oh wow! I so wish a Trapeze would show up here!

Nothing new in Countryside but they did mark a few bags down - these YSL totes are a little more than half their original (TJ's) price.  The Valentino & Fendi haven't been marked down yet (I was so hoping that Mini 2Jours had been clearanced!) and they still have this mini Balenciaga ($999)


----------



## yakusoku.af

iluvmybags said:


> Oh wow! I so wish a Trapeze would show up here!
> 
> Nothing new in Countryside but they did mark a few bags down - these YSL totes are a little more than half their original (TJ's) price.  The Valentino & Fendi haven't been marked down yet (I was so hoping that Mini 2Jours had been clearanced!) and they still have this mini Balenciaga ($999)
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600957
> 
> View attachment 2600958
> 
> View attachment 2600959
> 
> View attachment 2600960
> 
> View attachment 2600961






They had a trapeze at the Barney's Outlet in Hawaii and it was $1470. I think it was the large size.  Plus I think they ship! And the manager told me they are testing out Celine here so they will be getting more bags but she wasn't sure what styles or colors
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## iluvmybags

yakusoku.af said:


> They had a trapeze at the Barney's Outlet in Hawaii and it was $1470. I think it was the large size.  Plus I think they ship! And the manager told me they are testing out Celine here so they will be getting more bags but she wasn't sure what styles or colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Wow, that's a great price, but unfortunately, the large doesn't come with a shoulder strap  

If you ever see a Tie Bag or the Blade, let me know!


----------



## yakusoku.af

iluvmybags said:


> Wow, that's a great price, but unfortunately, the large doesn't come with a shoulder strap
> 
> If you ever see a Tie Bag or the Blade, let me know!




Yeah! I have the large trapeze that I found at TJ Maxx 2 years ago! I only figured out it was a large because it didn't have a shoulder strap lol. It was $1500 back then. I'm on the hunt for a medium size one and the manager at the Barney's outlet said she would email the buyer and see if they will be getting any. Hoping it will be around the same price too! 
So far I've only seen cabas bags and a bucket tote there. I saw a phantom a long time ago that was a damage item but it was pretty dirty.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I don't think so - I feel like I would have noticed and taken a pic of it too. 



<3 purses said:


> Hi, is that the Antigona in the back? The orange one. Thanks


----------



## kylecombo

babycinnamon said:


> Hey what Tjmaxx runway do you think is better in Houston? The one on Richmond or West Grey? Im going to Houston this weekend and I'm not sure if I'll be able to visit both.
> 
> Also I know this isn't the Nordstrom Rack thread but - Have you been to the new NR that recently opened I think I read Bunker Hill? Is that one any good? How about the NR on Post Oak. Any intel?
> 
> Hope you can help me. Thanks!!


hi there, I live close to the TJ on richmond, it has great stuff (still pricey) since its closer to the Galleria  but I think the west gray one might be bigger and so may have better deals.If you do make it to the one on west gray, go early parking is bad. I went to the new Nordstrom rack last night (bunker hill), they have better selection in purses and sunglasses, (gucci($89), pradas($99), chloes, marc jacobs $35) etc... and its bigger but the post oak one has better brands and deals since its next to the galleria (one of the best high end malls in the world, i think since theres a chanel store and hermes in the same area  , the shoe selection is amazing and so cheap! thats my fave RACK! its also next to a nicer marshalls (same plaza) across the street is neiman last call and dsw shoe warehouse and from there a few blocks is the galleria, so id recommend the post oak one for sure!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

gottaluvmybags said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should keep these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600951
> 
> View attachment 2600952


I think they're fun! Will you wear them enough to justify cost? Are they comfortable?


----------



## kcarmona

Found some pretty good deals at the Marshalls in Hollywood, FL today. 

Derek Lam Heels on clearance! Too bad they were an 8 1/2 and I'm an itty bitty 5 






Scored these Theory pants on clearance as well. 






Lastly this Oscar Blandi set of dry shampoo, gloss cream and heat protectant spray. Love his products but I find them pretty expensive.


----------



## katran26

gottaluvmybags said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should keep these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600951
> 
> View attachment 2600952




For me it would depend on the cost- if they weren't too $$$ I would keep


----------



## atlcoach

gottaluvmybags said:


> I'm trying to decide if I should keep these...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600951
> 
> View attachment 2600952




Gorgeous!!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

My gorgeous Gerard Darel divine bag from T K maxx in uk, just £73!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Went to Beverly Connection on my trip to LA -- Nordstrom Rack was a disappointing mess. They didn't section off designer v. regular stuff in the clearance section, so it was impossible to find anything good. 

I had better luck at TJ Maxx. I ended up with the below tank with a leather trim by Aiko for $25 (normally $155) and J Brand x Intermix shorts for $29 (normally $160). Both pieces still had their Intermix tags on.


----------



## Ginger Tea

Vivennne Westwod


----------



## JaimesParke

I found this Charlie Jade jumpsuit at TJ Maxx in Fremont for $39.99. I wasn't familiar with this brand so imagine my surprise to see it's still being sold at  (Bloomie's for full retail $196!  I'd been looking for a nice black jumpsuit to try out th trend and I think I scored with this one.

s17.postimg.org/e2yrcc4r3/photo1.jpg
s17.postimg.org/5yqn7libz/photo2.jpg


----------



## phillj12

kylecombo said:


> There were 2 of these in original boxes and dustbag and card $649-- TJ maxx Richmond. Houston
> 
> 
> 
> Also found but i can't postthe pics for some reason, bags---tons of fendi, ps11 mini, ps1. Celine cabas w tags! Tons of pucci, ysls, Chloe's, the shoe section is amazing. Found balenciagas and d&G on clearance. I so wanted to cry!




OMG, I jus purchased these for full price at Saks!!! Can't believe they had them at TJ's!!


----------



## lookatme

saw what I think is an all soft celine two tone (brown/black) at tj maxx katy. 1999.99, regular 2875.00. I can't find the current retail price on this. anyone know?


----------



## kcarmona

.


----------



## kcarmona

.


----------



## kcarmona

.


----------



## kcarmona

Wanted to share all of the awesome clearanced pieces they had at the TJ's on 5th in Miami Beach. If someone is in the area please go check it out!

Saint Laurent Medium Duffle w. Crossbody Strap




Saint Laurent Large Tote 




Chloe Crossbody Bag




Balenciaga Mini Crossbody 






Balenciaga Flat 37






Lanvin Sandal 35.5


----------



## kcarmona

There was also this gorgeous Emilio Pucci One Shoulder Gown for an awesome price, too bad it was a bit too big on me. 






I did score this great Saint Laurent wallet though - with box and dustbag!


----------



## krissa

kcarmona said:


> There was also this gorgeous Emilio Pucci One Shoulder Gown for an awesome price, too bad it was a bit too big on me.
> 
> View attachment 2604616
> 
> View attachment 2604617
> 
> 
> I did score this great Saint Laurent wallet though - with box and dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 2604618
> 
> View attachment 2604619
> 
> View attachment 2604620



That wallet is gorgeous!


----------



## pearlgrass

kcarmona said:


> There was also this gorgeous Emilio Pucci One Shoulder Gown for an awesome price, too bad it was a bit too big on me.
> 
> View attachment 2604616
> 
> View attachment 2604617
> 
> 
> I did score this great Saint Laurent wallet though - with box and dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 2604618
> 
> View attachment 2604619
> 
> View attachment 2604620



Thanks for posting 

I love the *RED *Balenciaga flats  Too bad I live in the West Coast!!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

What wonderful goodies - so jealous!!!


----------



## katran26

kcarmona said:


> There was also this gorgeous Emilio Pucci One Shoulder Gown for an awesome price, too bad it was a bit too big on me.
> 
> View attachment 2604616
> 
> View attachment 2604617
> 
> 
> I did score this great Saint Laurent wallet though - with box and dustbag!
> 
> View attachment 2604618
> 
> View attachment 2604619
> 
> View attachment 2604620



omg, that's a crazy price for Pucci!!! I would buy it and put a belt on it just to make it fit


----------



## kcarmona

katran26 said:


> omg, that's a crazy price for Pucci!!! I would buy it and put a belt on it just to make it fit


Yeah, thinking back on it I should of snagged it. It's not often you find Pucci for 90% off!


----------



## kcarmona

krissa said:


> That wallet is gorgeous!


Thank you! They also had Stella McCartney wallets, Pucci, Valentino Rockstud wallets, and a Celine clutch/iPad case, although it wasn't on clearance. I believe it was $999.


----------



## Jinsun

Ginger Tea said:


> View attachment 2602794
> View attachment 2602795
> 
> 
> Vivennne Westwod



I was looking at these online!  Can u post modeling pics?? Thanks!


----------



## HotRedBag

These are my favorite places to shop. Beautiful designer clothing and shoes for low prices!!


----------



## katran26

kcarmona said:


> Yeah, thinking back on it I should of snagged it. It's not often you find Pucci for 90% off!




Totally agree  hopefully you'll find more bargains- and in the right size


----------



## kylecombo

Didn't know longchamp sells shoes. Found a few styles of these today. They are cute. Around $160


----------



## alexandram

the website has the valentino rockstud clutch and an alexander mcqueen bag available


----------



## CaliChic

alexandram said:


> the website has the valentino rockstud clutch and an alexander mcqueen bag available



Tj max has a website?! &#128561;


----------



## alexandram

CaliChic said:


> Tj max has a website?! &#128561;


Yes!


----------



## CaliChic

alexandram said:


> Yes!



Ugh! The mobile website is so annoying, 3xs already ive been trying scroll through all the handbags and it'll select a purse. Then i'll press back and it takes me back to the top.  So frustrated!!!!


----------



## CaliChic

alexandram said:


> the website has the valentino rockstud clutch and an alexander mcqueen bag available



Can you post the link for me? The website is making me want to smash my phone.


----------



## AEGIS

CaliChic said:


> Can you post the link for me? The website is making me want to smash my phone.





http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/handbags/departments/view-all/cat630008p


----------



## CaliChic

AEGIS said:


> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/handbags/departments/view-all/cat630008p



It just took me to the handbag list


----------



## iluvmybags

CaliChic said:


> It just took me to the handbag list



Don't know if this will work
I don't see the Rockstud anymore

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/the-runway/departments/handbags/cat830011p


----------



## AEGIS

Got this Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac today for $99. Retail $198. It was the only one and I've wanted a neon bag for the past few weeks.


----------



## buyingpig

AEGIS said:


> Got this Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac today for $99. Retail $198. It was the only one and I've wanted a neon bag for the past few weeks.



That's a fun color. Great for summer!


----------



## CaliChic

iluvmybags said:


> Don't know if this will work
> I don't see the Rockstud anymore
> 
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/the-runway/departments/handbags/cat830011p



Yea i dnt think its there anymore  thank you so much!


----------



## afsweet

a new marshalls is opening in my area is about 2 weeks! so excited, I might take off work so I can go early lol. I'm surprised that their grand opening is during the week though. I sure hope they have some designer items- my godmother works for marshalls and says they've been holding stuff back for this new store opening...


----------



## gottaluvmybags

They're a little bit larger (one foot fits bigger!)  They are comfy because the bottom is rubber, but I'm wondering just how much I'd wear them.  I have tons of flats...I'm also afraid they may look too "young" on me... plus I'm putting myself on a strict ban as I've scored lots of goodies lately and it's time to take a time out   They were $200


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Well I took the glittery shoes back  I couldn't justify keeping them.  I was rewarded for being responsible and found Tods sandals for $19!
	

		
			
		

		
	




They are too big for me so I will probably send them to consignment


----------



## candicandle

gottaluvmybags said:


> Well I took the glittery shoes back  I couldn't justify keeping them.  I was rewarded for being responsible and found Tods sandals for $19!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609422
> 
> 
> They are too big for me so I will probably send them to consignment


Great find!


----------



## buyingpig

gottaluvmybags said:


> Well I took the glittery shoes back  I couldn't justify keeping them.  I was rewarded for being responsible and found Tods sandals for $19!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2609422
> 
> 
> They are too big for me so I will probably send them to consignment



that's a really great find


----------



## mpepe32

So excited, I just picked up a jimmy choo black pebble leather stellar crossbody bag at winners for $699. My first choo!

http://www.overstock.com/Clothing-S...efccid=WW5T276AZ3LIG5KEF43MXSGY2Q&searchidx=1

I had also been in Niagara falls, NY yesterday and found a lovely charriol rose gold bracelet for $149


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/alor-di...5-on-2/3103478?origin=related-3103478-0-0-1-1

On cloud nine right now  thanks for letting me share


----------



## ria616

AEGIS said:


> Got this Rebecca Minkoff Mini Mac today for $99. Retail $198. It was the only one and I've wanted a neon bag for the past few weeks.




Saw this one at my local store too! Now I regret not getting it! She's so fun and cute!


----------



## sparksfly

Saw Lilly Pulitzer at my local tjmaxx. They had white jeans, white denim jackets($50) and their classic strapless ruffle tops($24) the tops were super cute but they only had larges.


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Went to Tj's today and found a Cole Haan bag for $150. It's a bit of a splurge for me, but it is very roomy and the leather is super buttery soft! I figured I could treat myself, as tomorrow is my birthday...plus, my mom will probably beg me to let her borrow itMother's Day BONUS!!!


----------



## cxc118

Picked up this Ben Minkoff Nikki Messenger for $99 today!  Retail $495!


----------



## jennalovesbags

cxc118 said:


> Picked up this Ben Minkoff Nikki Messenger for $99 today!  Retail $495!




Nice! That's a hot bag!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Shopaholic4Ever said:


> Went to Tj's today and found a Cole Haan bag for $150. It's a bit of a splurge for me, but it is very roomy and the leather is super buttery soft! I figured I could treat myself, as tomorrow is my birthday...plus, my mom will probably beg me to let her borrow itMother's Day BONUS!!!


 
Beautiful bag. It's a great size and the color is fab! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## heartoflove

Bought this at TJ the other day. Love the fun print! They definitely tagged these wrong (found the plain blue was at another location) because I bought it for 30 and they say the suggested retail is 65. But the actual KS Saturday tag says retails for 165.


----------



## katran26

Checked out Boston TJ's this weekend- saw a couple of Gucci bags, and one Fendi clutch. Neither were clearance/discounted.


----------



## tinado81

cxc118 said:


> Picked up this Ben Minkoff Nikki Messenger for $99 today!  Retail $495!





The leather looks gorgeous!!!! The price is amazing!


----------



## louvigilante

heartoflove said:


> Bought this at TJ the other day. Love the fun print! They definitely tagged these wrong (found the plain blue was at another location) because I bought it for 30 and they say the suggested retail is 65. But the actual KS Saturday tag says retails for 165.
> 
> View attachment 2612503
> View attachment 2612504




I really like this bag, perfect for overnight trips!


----------



## heartoflove

louvigilante said:


> I really like this bag, perfect for overnight trips!




Exactly what's it's meant for! It's the Kate Spade Saturday Weekender bag. Mine is the small size but they have a slightly larger one.


----------



## AEGIS

buyingpig said:


> That's a fun color. Great for summer!





ria616 said:


> Saw this one at my local store too! Now I regret not getting it! She's so fun and cute!



Thank you!


----------



## rogue99

I found these Brian Atwood Fontanne pumps at Marshalls. The beige leather and snakeskin heel is gorgeous. 

They are so high, though! I featured them on my bargain fashion find Instagram account, courtneysbargainloop, so be sure to check them out


----------



## AEGIS

rogue99 said:


> I found these Brian Atwood Fontanne pumps at Marshalls. The beige leather and snakeskin heel is gorgeous.
> 
> They are so high, though! I featured them on my bargain fashion find Instagram account, courtneysbargainloop, so be sure to check them out
> View attachment 2613985
> View attachment 2613986




Oh i love the Fontanne.  It's a really comfortable heel


----------



## rogue99

AEGIS said:


> Oh i love the Fontanne.  It's a really comfortable heel




Yeah, I'm not a size 9, but I couldn't pass these up. I figure some inserts will do. 

I'm trying to figure out where to wear them! Too high for nights out and too high for work. 

Maybe just to look pretty in my shoe closet


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Cute! How much? I've seen Brian Atwoods at Marshalls/TJ Maxx for $80 - my last pair was $29 when they had markdowns. 

If it's not your size check another location. Unless they were super cheap it's not worth buying the wrong size.



rogue99 said:


> I found these Brian Atwood Fontanne pumps at Marshalls. The beige leather and snakeskin heel is gorgeous.
> 
> They are so high, though! I featured them on my bargain fashion find Instagram account, courtneysbargainloop, so be sure to check them out
> View attachment 2613985
> View attachment 2613986


----------



## tresch1c

gottaluvmybags said:


> What wonderful goodies - so jealous!!!


hey-- where was the pucci gown located?!


----------



## rogue99

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Cute! How much? I've seen Brian Atwoods at Marshalls/TJ Maxx for $80 - my last pair was $29 when they had markdowns.
> 
> If it's not your size check another location. Unless they were super cheap it's not worth buying the wrong size.


They were $39 on red-tag clearance. I'm debating whether to keep them or return them...I'm just not sure how much wear I can really get out of them!


----------



## kcarmona

tresch1c said:


> hey-- where was the pucci gown located?!


It was located at the TJ Maxx on 5th in Miami Beach, in the clearance of the Runway section


----------



## sparksfly

Went to a tjmaxx home goods and they had such good stuff. 
















They had such good brands that I'd never seen before at a tjmaxx.


----------



## kylecombo

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## AnnaFreud

kylecombo said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615317
> View attachment 2615318




Did you get either or both?? Lovely shades of red!


----------



## lvlouis

kylecombo said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615317
> View attachment 2615318



Which store are you at?


----------



## YEANETT

kylecombo said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615317
> View attachment 2615318




Wow are you kidding me? Omg I could never imagine! I love both red ones, may I ask what state is this TJMaxx in? Do you think TJMaxx has the same items in different states? Ty for the info! Hope you got at least one of those two beauties!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Is it worth going to the grand opening of a new TJMaxx?  A new one is opening near me at 8 AM.  Not sure I want to wake up early.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

PrincessDarbe said:


> Is it worth going to the grand opening of a new TJMaxx?  A new one is opening near me at 8 AM.  Not sure I want to wake up early.




It might be- I've heard of stores saving the good stuff for openings.


----------



## kylecombo

YEANETT said:


> Wow are you kidding me? Omg I could never imagine! I love both red ones, may I ask what state is this TJMaxx in? Do you think TJMaxx has the same items in different states? Ty for the info! Hope you got at least one of those two beauties!


Hi this is in Houston. The tj maxx runway on gray. This tj maxx has high end stuff and I'm not sure if all tj maxx runways are the same nationwide but I do know the Htown one gets fancy stuff due to proximity perhaps from the galleria mall (very expensive mall). This is the same tj maxx where I found a celine mini trapeze and a celine edge both from summer 2014 releases. The price is almost close to 40-50 % retail.


----------



## kylecombo

AnnaFreud said:


> Did you get either or both?? Lovely shades of red!


Gt the mini.


----------



## YEANETT

Ty kylecombo! Great for you not for me&#128530;


kylecombo said:


> Hi this is in Houston. The tj maxx runway on gray. This tj maxx has high end stuff and I'm not sure if all tj maxx runways are the same nationwide but I do know the Htown one gets fancy stuff due to proximity perhaps from the galleria mall (very expensive mall). This is the same tj maxx where I found a celine mini trapeze and a celine edge both from summer 2014 releases. The price is almost close to 40-50 % retail.


----------



## katran26

kylecombo said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2615317
> View attachment 2615318




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## kylecombo

YEANETT said:


> Ty kylecombo! Great for you not for me&#128530;


Maybe try the online site? Here's some shopping fairy dust headed your way &#55357;&#56833;.


----------



## Vtzshedevil

couturely said:


> View attachment 2572678
> 
> 
> Found this today at my local runway store!! Didn't know they even carried Christian Dior bags. It was a online return. Just need to get it authenticated after hearing so many people encountering fake bags.



Hi just wondering if u mind posting how much u paid please, love love the bag!!! Gorgeous! !


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I went to one and it wasn't worth it. They gave away some free stuff - I actually blogged about the Brooklyn opening. Maybe yours will be better...



PrincessDarbe said:


> Is it worth going to the grand opening of a new TJMaxx?  A new one is opening near me at 8 AM.  Not sure I want to wake up early.


----------



## CaliChic

Went to ross and found these and many more betsey handbags but decided to get these 2:


----------



## sparksfly

Found formula x by sephora nail polish for $7.99. Was tempted to buy because I had heard great things, but passed because I have so much already.


----------



## tnguye78

CaliChic said:


> Went to ross and found these and many more betsey handbags but decided to get these 2:
> 
> View attachment 2617878
> View attachment 2617879



Hi, do you mind telling me how much the MK was please? 
Thank you!


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this balenciaga perfume set on sale.


----------



## CaliChic

tnguye78 said:


> hi, do you mind telling me how much the mk was please?
> Thank you!



$139.99!


----------



## rogue99

CaliChic said:


> Went to ross and found these and many more betsey handbags but decided to get these 2:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617878
> View attachment 2617879




Nice! I've never seen Kors bags at Ross. Good find!


----------



## CaliChic

rogue99 said:


> Nice! I've never seen Kors bags at Ross. Good find!



I know me too! The paper stuffing actually cought my eyes, i didnt even see the bag itself becuz it was behind so many other purses. I thought i my eyes were playing with my mind until i pulled it out. So glad it wasnt the outlet version.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ladies, just wanted to give you a heads up in case anyone was interested. I'm planning on returning the Saint Laurent Chyc Satchel that I bought several weeks ago to the Pasadena TJMaxx during lunch today. It's a beautiful bag but the leather is very soft and not practical for this working mom.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Lots of Rebecca Minkoff bags spotted at the Pasadena/Lake TJMaxx. I think all of them were priced between $130 - 169.


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

heartoflove said:


> Bought this at TJ the other day. Love the fun print! They definitely tagged these wrong (found the plain blue was at another location) because I bought it for 30 and they say the suggested retail is 65. But the actual KS Saturday tag says retails for 165.
> 
> View attachment 2612503
> View attachment 2612504



I found the orange small weekender at my TJ's about a month ago. It was on clearance for 39, and even though the TJ's tag said it was originally 85, the original tag said 150. Not a bad deal. 

Funny you should mention mislabeled prices...the TJ's I shop at had most of their Kate Spade Saturday stuff mislabeled. I managed to snag a 160 dollar half circle bag for 30. And that wasn't even a clearance price!


----------



## alexandram

There is a Valentino rockstud tote and rockstud sandals @ tjmaxx.com


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Saw this Valentino at the Knollwood (Minnesota) TJ maxx:


----------



## perlygirly

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2618377
> View attachment 2618378
> 
> 
> Saw this balenciaga perfume set on sale.


What a great deal on that Balenciaga gift set! TJ Maxx has become my #1 place to find designer perfumes at prices lower than department stores.


----------



## katran26

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Saw this Valentino at the Knollwood (Minnesota) TJ maxx:
> View attachment 2619314
> View attachment 2619315




So pretty! If it were on clearance I would totally get it but that's a bit steep for TJ's...


----------



## leah815

AnnaFreud said:


> Ladies, just wanted to give you a heads up in case anyone was interested. I'm planning on returning the Saint Laurent Chyc Satchel that I bought several weeks ago to the Pasadena TJMaxx during lunch today. It's a beautiful bag but the leather is very soft and not practical for this working mom.




Can you please let me know when you return it? I'm interested in purchasing the bag  TIA


----------



## joy14

Natori gown and robe set I absolutely love. So much cheaper than department stores!  
	

		
			
		

		
	




I see Rebecca Minkoff bags all the time.


----------



## jennalovesbags

today at the Georgetown TJ MAXX. Not sure if this is considered a deal or not.


----------



## yakusoku.af

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 2620316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today at the Georgetown TJ MAXX. Not sure if this is considered a deal or not.




Is that a twiggy? I think it is going to be a part of the summer Balenciaga sale for $919. I attached the pic from the email I got yesterday from the Honolulu Balenciaga boutique.


----------



## katran26

^usually TJ bags are past season (or past two or three seasons) so it's probably not going to be this year's sale items


----------



## AnnaFreud

leah815 said:


> Can you please let me know when you return it? I'm interested in purchasing the bag  TIA




A little after I bought this, I found a McQueen padlock bag off TJMaxx online. Also red and crossbody. I decided to keep the mcqueen because the leather was not so delicate. The Saint Laurent is super nice though! Had dust bag and color swatch. Get it!


----------



## AnnaFreud

leah815 said:


> Can you please let me know when you return it? I'm interested in purchasing the bag  TIA




Sorry, read your question wrong! I returned it on Friday around noon. Good luck. I hope you find it!


----------



## yakusoku.af

katran26 said:


> ^usually TJ bags are past season (or past two or three seasons) so it's probably not going to be this year's sale items


 
Sorry, maybe my mistake but the bags look very similar. I saw the covered hardware and assumed it was the same bag.  
Either way, the sale bag is a little but cheaper so it's not such a great deal at TJmaxx. And I think the Balenciaga boutiques ship so it's easier for someone to order it from a different state.


----------



## ememtiny

katran26 said:


> ^usually TJ bags are past season (or past two or three seasons) so it's probably not going to be this year's sale items




I've actually seen bags that are still at Neimans, net a porter, and saks at tj maxx. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Still at net a porter for full price. Want it so bad!!!!


----------



## CaliChic

Got a kate spade wallet ($69.99) and a juicy couture wallet ($39.99) at marshalls.

Does anyone know if this kate spade is FP or a outlet version? It came with care booklet and tag.


----------



## iluvmybags

katran26 said:


> ^usually TJ bags are past season (or past two or three seasons) so it's probably not going to be this year's sale items





yakusoku.af said:


> Sorry, maybe my mistake but the bags look very similar. I saw the covered hardware and assumed it was the same bag.
> Either way, the sale bag is a little but cheaper so it's not such a great deal at TJmaxx. And I think the Balenciaga boutiques ship so it's easier for someone to order it from a different state.



That's not necessarily true.  I recently bought a PS1 from TJMaxx that was from the current season - full price at PS, NAP, Neimans and Saks.  I've seen other bags that are current as well.  If Balenciaga is marking certain styles down, its very possible that TJMaxx might have that very same style/color


----------



## yakusoku.af

iluvmybags said:


> That's not necessarily true.  I recently bought a PS1 from TJMaxx that was from the current season - full price at PS, NAP, Neimans and Saks.  I've seen other bags that are current as well.  If Balenciaga is marking certain styles down, its very possible that TJMaxx might have that very same style/color




I've seen some current season Saint Laurent at Tjmaxx Honolulu. Same bag is full price down the street at Nordstrom. Even the Camo PS11 that was still full price at Neimans.


----------



## katran26

iluvmybags said:


> That's not necessarily true.  I recently bought a PS1 from TJMaxx that was from the current season - full price at PS, NAP, Neimans and Saks.  I've seen other bags that are current as well.  If Balenciaga is marking certain styles down, its very possible that TJMaxx might have that very same style/color




Interesting & good to know.

I mostly buy Runway clothes and those are definitely past season (or two...) but glad to hear bags aren't necessarily the same.


----------



## caliloving

Hi all,

Would anybody be able to tell me if they have ever seen a stella mccartney falabella tote (small or large) that is NOT a foldover at a tjmaxx, in any color? and if so, the price if possible?! my nearest tj maxx runway is pretty far away so i'm just curious if its worth it to check if my local store even carries it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## AEGIS

how do they get same season bags?


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I have seen same season clothes at TJ/TK alot, mine always has current Tibi, Theyskens Theory and Vince at 70% off.


----------



## tannedsilk

CaliChic said:


> Got a kate spade wallet ($69.99) and a juicy couture wallet ($39.99) at marshalls.
> 
> Does anyone know if this kate spade is FP or a outlet version? It came with care booklet and tag.
> 
> View attachment 2621417
> View attachment 2621418
> View attachment 2621420
> View attachment 2621422



I think the KS is full price, usually their outlet tags say 'similar style' $$ above the price.


----------



## katran26

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I have seen same season clothes at TJ/TK alot, mine always has current Tibi, Theyskens Theory and Vince at 70% off.



You're lucky - I'm in Boston and our runway is usually always past season. *But* I'm going to be hyper-vigilant from now on checking to see if maybe they're changing their usual routine...thanks ladies!


----------



## aga5

caliloving said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would anybody be able to tell me if they have ever seen a stella mccartney falabella tote (small or large) that is NOT a foldover at a tjmaxx, in any color? and if so, the price if possible?! my nearest tj maxx runway is pretty far away so i'm just curious if its worth it to check if my local store even carries it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Yes, have seen and bought both, the starting price is about $899 to $1099, I lucked out and it both on sale a small blue tote and large red/burgundy or $399 each. The runway stores are the only ones that carry it and sometimes the tjmaxx website


----------



## CaliChic

tannedsilk said:


> I think the KS is full price, usually their outlet tags say 'similar style' $$ above the price.



So its an outlet version? And the tag usually says "similar style" on it? And i paid more than the price? Sorry, i dnt really understand what you wrote &#9786;


----------



## TinksDelite

CaliChic said:


> So its an outlet version? And the tag usually says "similar style" on it? And i paid more than the price? Sorry, i dnt really understand what you wrote &#9786;


 
She's saying the wallet is NOT an outlet version. That the KS tag on outlet items say "similar style" regarding the price....


----------



## CaliChic

TinksDelite said:


> She's saying the wallet is NOT an outlet version. That the KS tag on outlet items say "similar style" regarding the price....



Aaaah thanks for clarifying! &#128518;


----------



## sparksfly

katran26 said:


> You're lucky - I'm in Boston and our runway is usually always past season. *But* I'm going to be hyper-vigilant from now on checking to see if maybe they're changing their usual routine...thanks ladies!




Which runway in Boston do you go to? I've checked the Bedford one once or twice but it's a bit far to go regularly. I'd love to check out more. The newton Marshall's is awesome but again too far to go more than like three times a year.


----------



## caliloving

aga5 said:


> Yes, have seen and bought both, the starting price is about $899 to $1099, I lucked out and it both on sale a small blue tote and large red/burgundy or $399 each. The runway stores are the only ones that carry it and sometimes the tjmaxx website


That's good to hear, I have hope now! Hopefully my local runway will have a good selection.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## katran26

sparksfly said:


> Which runway in Boston do you go to? I've checked the Bedford one once or twice but it's a bit far to go regularly. I'd love to check out more. The newton Marshall's is awesome but again too far to go more than like three times a year.




I usually head to Downtown Crossing- it's typically soooo picked over!


----------



## tannedsilk

TinksDelite said:


> She's saying the wallet is NOT an outlet version. That the KS tag on outlet items say "similar style" regarding the price....



TY


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

caliloving said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Would anybody be able to tell me if they have ever seen a stella mccartney falabella tote (small or large) that is NOT a foldover at a tjmaxx, in any color? and if so, the price if possible?! my nearest tj maxx runway is pretty far away so i'm just curious if its worth it to check if my local store even carries it.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
Mine had it in the pink and it wasn't fold over, since I wanted the fold over ones and it was $899.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I'm loving the new travel set I picked up at TJ Maxx by MOR. Perfect for all the trips ahead this summer.


----------



## atlcoach

Creativelyswank said:


> I'm loving the new travel set I picked up at TJ Maxx by MOR. Perfect for all the trips ahead this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2623916




I love that, too!! Very nice.


----------



## Creativelyswank

atlcoach said:


> I love that, too!! Very nice.


 thank you. When I went they were just putting them out and someone already took the pencil case (New York) and I passed up the Barcelona train case. I hit another store today and found them, now I'm ordering the Melborne online to complete the set. I have a little OCD. Lol. The SA said it was better to buy them all and then return what I didn't want. I will listen to her in the future. I lucked out this time.


----------



## Cherryxie

Shopaholic4Ever said:


> I found the orange small weekender at my TJ's about a month ago. It was on clearance for 39, and even though the TJ's tag said it was originally 85, the original tag said 150. Not a bad deal.
> 
> Funny you should mention mislabeled prices...the TJ's I shop at had most of their Kate Spade Saturday stuff mislabeled. I managed to snag a 160 dollar half circle bag for 30. And that wasn't even a clearance price!


WOW~~  love it!


----------



## Cherryxie

heartoflove said:


> Bought this at TJ the other day. Love the fun print! They definitely tagged these wrong (found the plain blue was at another location) because I bought it for 30 and they say the suggested retail is 65. But the actual KS Saturday tag says retails for 165.
> 
> View attachment 2612503
> View attachment 2612504


~ love the fun print too!


----------



## aga5

caliloving said:


> That's good to hear, I have hope now! Hopefully my local runway will have a good selection.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



There is a red Falabella tote on the website today


----------



## girlsmom

I have a cousin that works at TJMAXX in Illinois, even though she hasn't mentioned the high end handbags I am going to text her right now!


----------



## Valeriee

Shopaholic4Ever said:


> I found the orange small weekender at my TJ's about a month ago. It was on clearance for 39, and even though the TJ's tag said it was originally 85, the original tag said 150. Not a bad deal.
> 
> Funny you should mention mislabeled prices...the TJ's I shop at had most of their Kate Spade Saturday stuff mislabeled. I managed to snag a 160 dollar half circle bag for 30. And that wasn't even a clearance price!


How are you liking that half circle bag?  My local store has it as well but it's priced at $70.  I'm going to wait and see it if makes it to clearance because at that price, I would rather put the money towards the purchase of a more expensive bag.  It's a cute summer weekend bag but I think that the $30 you paid would be a fairer price.


----------



## katran26

aga5 said:


> There is a red Falabella tote on the website today



thanks! I wonder if they'll go on clearance...hmm


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Got these gorgeous Argento Vivo sterling silver earrings for $20 today at TJ Maxx


----------



## hedgwin99

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Got these gorgeous Argento Vivo sterling silver earrings for $20 today at TJ Maxx




Beautiful!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;can I ask which TJ Max??


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Sure - it was the one in Paramus, NJ. 



hedgwin99 said:


> Beautiful!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;can I ask which TJ Max??


----------



## hedgwin99

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Sure - it was the one in Paramus, NJ.




Thank you!! Ugh I have no luck on locating these beauties


----------



## afsweet

went to the grand opening of a new marshalls in my area and I was pretty optimistic that they'd have some good stuff- didn't see anything designer though. I sure hope that changes! they barely even had anything like free people, under armour, and I only saw 1 coach bag...most of the clothes and bags were no names...

I did up end up buying a pair of heels for my sister's wedding- $50 for calvin klein heels, and I'm happy since I hadn't seen anything for less than $200 that she would approve of. DH bought a couple pairs of adidas shorts ($16 each) and a hat.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I forgot to mention there was a Gucci diaper bag at Marshall's at Bev Con


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Sorry  These were the last pair in this color at my store - they had another in a darker blue. The SA said they got a bunch on for Mother's Day but they all sold.

Hang in there - I'm sure another pair will turn up 



hedgwin99 said:


> Thank you!! Ugh I have no luck on locating these beauties


----------



## housewivesfan

Found a pair of Nike Air golf shoes for $39.  I never imagined that I would find golf shoes at TJ's.


----------



## katran26

FYI clearance items are on 2nd markdown


----------



## linger_20

i found this MBMJ woodward button blouson two piece for $23. also i found a James Perse button down charcoal grey shirt for $15, orig retail $155
thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ememtiny

gottaluvmybags said:


> I forgot to mention there was a Gucci diaper bag at Marshall's at Bev Con




I saw the same at the Marshall's here in Houston. Something about it didn't look right about it though. What did you think?


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ememtiny said:


> I saw the same at the Marshall's here in Houston. Something about it didn't look right about it though. What did you think?




It looked older to me but the dust bag was in there, they had a monogram messenger style one and another with a different pattern,  I had a disappointing experience with a Gucci bag so I refuse to buy Gucci- so I really couldn't tell.


----------



## kcarmona

DVF wedges and Rachel Zoe flat sandals at the Marshalls in Hollywood, FL! Both clearanced pretty low.


----------



## flirtsy

antonio berardi skirt for £26 in london tk maxx! i am so happy with it..it was £947 before


----------



## feudingfaeries

Does anyone know how long it takes them to mark down higher end designer handbags?


----------



## Shoppinmel

Gasp!  I cannot believe I didn't know that one of the TJ Maxx stores near me was a Runway store!  I didn't even know there was such a thing!  Oh my gosh, to think of everything I've been missing out on!


----------



## Creativelyswank

Shoppinmel said:


> Gasp!  I cannot believe I didn't know that one of the TJ Maxx stores near me was a Runway store!  I didn't even know there was such a thing!  Oh my gosh, to think of everything I've been missing out on!




Ditto!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Creativelyswank said:


> Ditto!!



Look what happens when I venture out of the LV section.


----------



## katran26

feudingfaeries said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes them to mark down higher end designer handbags?




I think they follow regular markdown schedules- right now clearance is being marked down...I usually have the best luck in late July/August as far as clearance and runway bargains.

But the schedule is usually a couple months after items arrive full-price...then they go to clearance whereupon they're marked down every 3-4weeks or so. 

Yellow sticker is best- that's 3+ markdowns (or thereabouts)


----------



## NikkNak728

Found this gem hiding at my runway today! It was marked 950 but rang up on sale!


----------



## Le0pard

NikkNak728 said:


> Found this gem hiding at my runway today! It was marked 950 but rang up on sale!
> View attachment 2631882




congrats! How much did you get it for?


----------



## Esquared72

NikkNak728 said:


> Found this gem hiding at my runway today! It was marked 950 but rang up on sale!
> View attachment 2631882




Yay, Nikk! So happy for you - it's gorgeous!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

love it! how much?



NikkNak728 said:


> Found this gem hiding at my runway today! It was marked 950 but rang up on sale!
> View attachment 2631882


----------



## kylecombo

Designer markdowns at my runway. But I had to laugh at some of the"reduced" prices 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this mini Fendi was marked down $10! Lol! This saint Laurent tote is finally marked down almost half from store price. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and my find today. A ps1 pouch on red tag clearance  
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I did see the manager retagging and she told me that they got marked down this morning. But this Tj maxx sells runway stuff fast- was surprised some items were still there. They got a bunch of new stuff that went in less than a week. Saw a few bags: Chloe's, choos,  YSL, gucci, McQueen, balenciaga, and pink Ps11 mini still under $1000 price but I didn't get it scanned for extra markdowns. ~ Houston Richmond.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My TJ does that too! A $5 markdown on a $1000 bag is a joke.



kylecombo said:


> Designer markdowns at my runway. But I had to laugh at some of the"reduced" prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this mini Fendi was marked down $10! Lol! This saint Laurent tote is finally marked down almost half from store price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631928
> View attachment 2631929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my find today. A ps1 pouch on red tag clearance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631930
> View attachment 2631931
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see the manager retagging and she told me that they got marked down this morning. But this Tj maxx sells runway stuff fast- was surprised some items were still there. They got a bunch of new stuff that went in less than a week. Saw a few bags: Chloe's, choos,  YSL, gucci, McQueen, balenciaga, and pink Ps11 mini still under $1000 price but I didn't get it scanned for extra markdowns. ~ Houston Richmond.


----------



## NikkNak728

Le0pard said:


> congrats! How much did you get it for?




Marked 999.50 (sorry I think I said 950) and ended up ringing 749 plus tax!


----------



## Shoppinmel

NikkNak728 said:


> Marked 999.50 (sorry I think I said 950) and ended up ringing 749 plus tax!



That's awesome, congrats!


----------



## EmilyH

NikkNak728 said:


> Found this gem hiding at my runway today! It was marked 950 but rang up on sale!
> View attachment 2631882


Love your bag. Congrats!


----------



## gail13

Is anyone else hesitant to buy expensive bags there since there is only a 30 day return policy and I know they won't stand behind the merch if there's a problem-at least I don't think they will.


----------



## katran26

NikkNak728 said:


> Found this gem hiding at my runway today! It was marked 950 but rang up on sale!
> View attachment 2631882




gorgeous! congrats on a great find


----------



## AnnaFreud

gail13 said:


> Is anyone else hesitant to buy expensive bags there since there is only a 30 day return policy and I know they won't stand behind the merch if there's a problem-at least I don't think they will.




Yep!! However, if I am on the fence about a bag, I will buy it and use the 30 days to decide whether I want to keep it. I don't actually use it. Just take it out of the dust bag and look at it. Hahaha. I might model it in front of the mirror though.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

NikkNak728 said:


> Found this gem hiding at my runway today! It was marked 950 but rang up on sale!
> View attachment 2631882


Gorgeous! I would have snatched that one up too!


----------



## Beautykloset

NikkNak728 said:


> Marked 999.50 (sorry I think I said 950) and ended up ringing 749 plus tax!


great deal!


----------



## merrydish

That Fendi mini in raspberry is a jewel. I would grab it if it got reduced more.


----------



## alexandram

There is a Givenchy black Antigona on the TJ Maxx website


----------



## Shoppinmel

I went to check out my local TJ Maxx Runway store today. I didn't have a lot of time but I did find a pair of Vince Camuto sandals in the clearance section that I love and in my size.  They didn't have a price tag so I took them up to the counter to ask. The gal said they were $40 and that they were probably in the clearance section because each one had a stone missing.  I totally missed it!   She said she'd knock off $5 but that didn't seem like enough so I said how about $10. I did buy them for $30. Do you think that was an ok deal?  I need to hunt down a couple stones on Ebay.

Here they are:




And the missing stone, one on each sandal.  Worth the trouble?  I do love them.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Shoppinmel said:


> I went to check out my local TJ Maxx Runway store today. I didn't have a lot of time but I did find a pair of Vince Camuto sandals in the clearance section that I love and in my size.  They didn't have a price tag so I took them up to the counter to ask. The gal said they were $40 and that they were probably in the clearance section because each one had a stone missing.  I totally missed it!   She said she'd knock off $5 but that didn't seem like enough so I said how about $10. I did buy them for $30. Do you think that was an ok deal?  I need to hunt down a couple stones on Ebay.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the missing stone, one on each sandal.  Worth the trouble?  I do love them.



Try michaels. You can find many stones and gems there.


----------



## AnnaFreud

The Alexander McQueen padlock crossbody that I bought online is getting returned today. It's been sitting in my closet in its dust bag for the last 3 weeks since I got it. This morning when I took it out, I noticed that the padlock has already tarnished and the leather on some sections of the strap has turned this weird white-ish color. Ugh!! It has never been used! I know TJMaxx sells authentic bags but are most or all of them defected in some way and that's why they are able to sell it cheaper?? I hope they don't give me a hard time with the return. I'm going to be so upset. I paid almost $1000 for that bag!!


----------



## ferrylights

Cannot believe how many D&G bags are at the TK Maxx in London on Kens High street. Mini bags, backpacks, you name it they've got it. The prices are only so/so.


----------



## iluvmybags

gail13 said:


> Is anyone else hesitant to buy expensive bags there since there is only a 30 day return policy and I know they won't stand behind the merch if there's a problem-at least I don't think they will.



No.  I've never had a problem returning a bag, as long as its within the 30 days.  As long as you have a receipt & the tags are still attached you shouldn't have a problem (for a while bags had security tags but it seems like they stopped using those) They may check and double check, but its OK with me - that's the price I pay for having the option of buying a designer bag at TJMaxx.  I have nothing to hide so if they want to confirm they carried/sold the bag, that's fine by me. Never been denied a return

Sometimes I'll put a bag on layaway to give myself time to think about it.  If a few weeks go by and I can't stop thinking about it, I pick it up.  If I'm just "Eh!" about it, I'll cancel the layaway


----------



## AnnaFreud

iluvmybags said:


> No.  I've never had a problem returning a bag, as long as its within the 30 days.  As long as you have a receipt & the tags are still attached you shouldn't have a problem (for a while bags had security tags but it seems like they stopped using those) They may check and double check, but its OK with me - that's the price I pay for having the option of buying a designer bag at TJMaxx.  I have nothing to hide so if they want to confirm they carried/sold the bag, that's fine by me. Never been denied a return
> 
> Sometimes I'll put a bag on layaway to give myself time to think about it.  If a few weeks go by and I can't stop thinking about it, I pick it up.  If I'm just "Eh!" about it, I'll cancel the layaway



Do you have to put a percentage down to have the bag on layaway? I never knew TJMaxx did that! Good to know.


----------



## jamamcg

AnnaFreud said:


> The Alexander McQueen padlock crossbody that I bought online is getting returned today. It's been sitting in my closet in its dust bag for the last 3 weeks since I got it. This morning when I took it out, I noticed that the padlock has already tarnished and the leather on some sections of the strap has turned this weird white-ish color. Ugh!! It has never been used! I know TJMaxx sells authentic bags but are most or all of them defected in some way and that's why they are able to sell it cheaper?? I hope they don't give me a hard time with the return. I'm going to be so upset. I paid almost $1000 for that bag!!



I don't know about the padlock, but I have experienced the white marks before. It's a mould that grows on the leather. My mums McQueen bag gets it sometimes. You just wipe it off and I have a McQueen phone holder that gets it.


----------



## AnnaFreud

jamamcg said:


> I don't know about the padlock, but I have experienced the white marks before. It's a mould that grows on the leather. My mums McQueen bag gets it sometimes. You just wipe it off and I have a McQueen phone holder that gets it.




Ewwww! Mold!!?? Does it have anything to do with the environment inside my closet, you think? And what do you use to wipe it off?


----------



## jamamcg

AnnaFreud said:


> Ewwww! Mold!!?? Does it have anything to do with the environment inside my closet, you think? And what do you use to wipe it off?



No I read somewhere it's to do with the tanning process to preserve the hide that causes the mould. Just a plain old wet wipe is what we have used.


----------



## Jinsun

Ippolita wicked pave dia bangle


----------



## RackFanatic

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2633968
> 
> Ippolita wicked pave dia bangle




Wow, Ippolita at TJ's??? Amazing find!


----------



## AnnaFreud

I returned it to the Pasadena TJMaxx with no problem! It's there now. Also spotted the red YSL one I returned 2 weeks ago. I seriously have a problem!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Lagos earrings


----------



## katran26

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2633968
> 
> Ippolita wicked pave dia bangle




Great find! I saw some Ippolita at a few stores- but all were sold out super fast.


----------



## Jinsun

RackFanatic said:


> Wow, Ippolita at TJ's??? Amazing find!







katran26 said:


> Great find! I saw some Ippolita at a few stores- but all were sold out super fast.



Thank you. They had the hoops with the topaz gem on sale too. First markdown but I didn't get those. They were flimsy and had already bent slightly while trying them on. Didnt think they were worth it but I do like my new bracelet


----------



## kylecombo

More designer markdowns at Tj
Maxx ~Houston


----------



## <3 purses

kylecombo said:


> View attachment 2636539
> View attachment 2636540
> View attachment 2636541
> View attachment 2636542
> View attachment 2636543
> 
> More designer markdowns at Tj
> Maxx ~Houston


Hi there, was this the Richmond or west grey location? Thanks


----------



## zoejellybean

kylecombo said:


> View attachment 2636539
> View attachment 2636540
> View attachment 2636541
> View attachment 2636542
> View attachment 2636543
> 
> More designer markdowns at Tj
> Maxx ~Houston


Your TJMAXX has such great finds!!
The Saint Laurent Studded duffle is such a great !!

I've never found any designer bags @ the two locations near me 
*womp womp


----------



## kylecombo

[QUOTE=Richmond  look in the regular bags as well. I found my Antigona and a saint Laurent mixed in with the non designer purses.


----------



## kylecombo

falabella also saw a pink Falabella bucket bag $699, Fendi mini be shearling baguette for under $400 (lowest price ever) and a few saint Laurent totes, Chloe's, a Chanel watch, and a mini balenciaga (lime / neon ish green), Fendi 2jour denim large shoulder bag and a bunch of others. Serious markdowns at the runway ~ on gray Houston.


----------



## katran26

kylecombo said:


> View attachment 2637429
> View attachment 2637430
> View attachment 2637431
> View attachment 2637432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> falabella also saw a pink Falabella bucket bag $699, Fendi mini be shearling baguette for under $400 (lowest price ever) and a few saint Laurent totes, Chloe's, a Chanel watch, and a mini balenciaga (lime / neon ish green), Fendi 2jour denim large shoulder bag and a bunch of others. Serious markdowns at the runway ~ on gray Houston.




Chanel at Tj Maxx? Amazing! The one near me doesn't have anything like that


----------



## hedgwin99

kylecombo said:


> View attachment 2637429
> View attachment 2637430
> View attachment 2637431
> View attachment 2637432
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> falabella also saw a pink Falabella bucket bag $699, Fendi mini be shearling baguette for under $400 (lowest price ever) and a few saint Laurent totes, Chloe's, a Chanel watch, and a mini balenciaga (lime / neon ish green), Fendi 2jour denim large shoulder bag and a bunch of others. Serious markdowns at the runway ~ on gray Houston.




Chanel @ TJ Maxx!! Wow I don't see these at NJ stores


----------



## kylecombo

katran26 said:


> Chanel at Tj Maxx? Amazing! The one near me doesn't have anything like that




It's a Tj maxx runway store not a regular Tj maxx. Hopefully there's one around you.


----------



## katran26

kylecombo said:


> It's a Tj maxx runway store not a regular Tj maxx. Hopefully there's one around you.




Mine's a Runway sadly  I wouldn't imagine anything like that showing up at a regular TJ's...


----------



## <3 purses

kylecombo said:


> Richmond :) look in the regular bags as well. I found my Antigona and a saint Laurent mixed in with the non designer purses.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear, heading there tomorrow, hope the PS11 is still avail
Click to expand...


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

NikkNak728 said:


> Marked 999.50 (sorry I think I said 950) and ended up ringing 749 plus tax!


Awesome!  I love the color of the bag as well.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2633968
> 
> Ippolita wicked pave dia bangle



Love it. I have a pair of Wicked earrings that have diamonds in them. They're so sparkly. My TJs has gotten tons of pieces from the Wicked line over the last 6 months or so.


----------



## brody_ross

Katie68506 said:


> TJX/Marshall's have Runway departments in select stores and they carry the most wonderful designers for pennies on the dollar.  Last month in Irving, TX  I picked up a LaRok mini (reg $277) for $34.  They had Missoni, Pucci, PaperDenim too!


that's pretty cheap


----------



## sparksfly

Found this Marc Jacobs blazer:


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

On clearance at Knollwood (MN) tj maxx:


----------



## zaaz

Found this lovely McQueen clutch and couldn't help myself!


----------



## authenticplease

zaaz said:


> Found this lovely McQueen clutch and couldn't help myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642367



So gorgeous....and what a fab price!!


----------



## katran26

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> On clearance at Knollwood (MN) tj maxx:
> View attachment 2641602
> View attachment 2641603
> View attachment 2641604




The Valentino is gorgeous!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

katran26 said:


> The Valentino is gorgeous!!


It had the dustbag and everything- I didn't buy it so it's available!


----------



## katran26

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> It had the dustbag and everything- I didn't buy it so it's available!




Nice! I've never seen a designer bag at my TJ's with the dust bag too...


----------



## sparksfly

Found this Tory burch top which I love. Would have bought it if the beading wasn't falling apart. I wasn't sure if it was worth it for that price to get the beading fixed. If it goes down in price I might buy it and get it fixed. 





Also saw this Ralph Lauren top. It was as is(the red ink in the sensor leaked around the tag). I'm not sure which label it was because it was priced higher than most. The tag also looked different than I've ever seen.


----------



## sparksfly

Saw a rebecca minkoff mini mab for $99. Would have bought it but it was a neon yellow.


----------



## Creativelyswank

I picked up these three swimsuits yesterday. Originally ~$450, I spent $75. We unfortunately spent the morning at a funeral of a dear friend. Never in a million years did I think swimsuit shopping would cheer me up. ( I went in for pjs). I did see a cute hot pink Kate Spade bag, if it had been blue it would have been mine.


----------



## kcarmona

Creativelyswank said:


> I picked up these three swimsuits yesterday. Originally ~$450, I spent $75. We unfortunately spent the morning at a funeral of a dear friend. Never in a million years did I think swimsuit shopping would cheer me up. ( I went in for pjs). I did see a cute hot pink Kate Spade bag, if it had been blue it would have been mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2643000
> View attachment 2643002


I'm so sorry about your loss  but glad that you found these suits to cheer you up. The red one looks seriously amazing on you!


----------



## Hanakimi

kylecombo said:


> It's a Tj maxx runway store not a regular Tj maxx. Hopefully there's one around you.



You mean the entire store is made up of high-end designers? Or a section of it? 

I live in a poor area and our TJ is legit the saddest thing ever. XD


----------



## Creativelyswank

kcarmona said:


> I'm so sorry about your loss  but glad that you found these suits to cheer you up. The red one looks seriously amazing on you!




Thank you &#128522;it's more aubergene, I love it!!!


----------



## Le0pard

Hanakimi said:


> You mean the entire store is made up of high-end designers? Or a section of it?
> 
> I live in a poor area and our TJ is legit the saddest thing ever. XD


Just a section


----------



## PattyM

zaaz said:


> Found this lovely McQueen clutch and couldn't help myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2642367



Lovely!! Hope you get loads of use!


----------



## silk7

Saw this Saint Laurent for $499 at the Oakbrook IL runway store. It was in great condition and had a nice wristlet attached if anyone is interested. 

Location had alot of mark downs but the designer clothes in clearance were in poor condition and not reduced enough in my opinion.


----------



## shellybeans

silk7 said:


> Saw this Saint Laurent for $499 at the Oakbrook IL runway store. It was in great condition and had a nice wristlet attached if anyone is interested.
> 
> Location had alot of mark downs but the designer clothes in clearance were in poor condition and not reduced enough in my opinion.


it looks like a practical bag with a pretty decent price too...wish i was in the us right now.


----------



## katran26

silk7 said:


> Saw this Saint Laurent for $499 at the Oakbrook IL runway store. It was in great condition and had a nice wristlet attached if anyone is interested.
> 
> Location had alot of mark downs but the designer clothes in clearance were in poor condition and not reduced enough in my opinion.



Love that bag! I hope someone buys her...


----------



## silk7

shellybeans said:


> it looks like a practical bag with a pretty decent price too...wish i was in the us right now.



Yes it was priced well and also in new condition from from I could tell at quick glance. I'm originally Canadian so I know exactly what you mean about the US shopping! Love it


----------



## silk7

katran26 said:


> Love that bag! I hope someone buys her...



Me too


----------



## JMassimi

Found this Alice + Olivia Wheeler Sequined Jacket today for $89 (originally 600)
Trying to decide wether I should keep it or not? I'm thinking it may be hard to style


----------



## kylecombo

So Many goodies at the runway on gray and Richmond! 
Lots of designers marked down  
Got me another celine trio!! Woohoo! 

A little marked up but I couldn't resist the green. It's under $900 after taxes and I saw this gorg eggplant givenchy wallet. Didn't take it  
	

		
			
		

		
	



Green chloe $500 




	

		
			
		

		
	
pink chloe Falabella bucket bag $699 and mini balenciaga $899
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mini pandora!!!


givenchy hobo bag. Super sleek  
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also saw a few d&g, saint Laurent wallets heavily marked down and a blue Fendi (Not mini)baguette for $400 but strap was missing one end. Will post shoes next


----------



## iluvmybags

kylecombo said:


> So Many goodies at the runway on gray and Richmond!
> Lots of designers marked down
> Got me another celine trio!! Woohoo!
> 
> A little marked up but I couldn't resist the green. It's under $900 after taxes and I saw this gorg eggplant givenchy wallet. Didn't take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644601
> 
> Green chloe $500
> View attachment 2644600
> View attachment 2644603
> View attachment 2644604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink chloe Falabella bucket bag $699 and mini balenciaga $899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644605
> View attachment 2644606
> 
> Mini pandora!!!
> View attachment 2644608
> 
> givenchy hobo bag. Super sleek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644607
> View attachment 2644609
> 
> 
> Also saw a few d&g, saint Laurent wallets heavily marked down and a blue Fendi (Not mini)baguette for $400 but strap was missing one end. Will post shoes next




Did you buy the Trio?  $900 is definitely not a bad price considering Celine never gets marked down any more.  With the frequent price increases, I think its over $1100 now (not sure). I'm on my second Trio - love that bag! It gets used more than any other bag in my collection!


----------



## kcarmona

kylecombo said:


> So Many goodies at the runway on gray and Richmond!
> Lots of designers marked down
> Got me another celine trio!! Woohoo!
> 
> A little marked up but I couldn't resist the green. It's under $900 after taxes and I saw this gorg eggplant givenchy wallet. Didn't take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644601
> 
> Green chloe $500
> View attachment 2644600
> View attachment 2644603
> View attachment 2644604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink chloe Falabella bucket bag $699 and mini balenciaga $899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644605
> View attachment 2644606
> 
> Mini pandora!!!
> View attachment 2644608
> 
> givenchy hobo bag. Super sleek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644607
> View attachment 2644609
> 
> 
> Also saw a few d&g, saint Laurent wallets heavily marked down and a blue Fendi (Not mini)baguette for $400 but strap was missing one end. Will post shoes next


Wow such beautiful bags! Please post shoes soon!  Love that trio


----------



## kylecombo

[QUO TE=iluvmybags;26890448]Did you buy the Trio?  $900 is definitely not a bad price considering Celine never gets marked down any more.  With the frequent price increases, I think its over $1100 now (not sure). I'm on my second Trio - love that bag! It gets used more than any other bag in my collection![/QUOTE]


Yup. Got the green. Its a little marked up so I'm not sure it's a deal. It had no tags just the dustbag and some ever minor scratches. The yellow I before was brand brand new w tags


----------



## iluvmybags

kylecombo said:


> Yup. Got the green. Its a little marked up so I'm not sure it's a deal. It had no tags just the dustbag and some ever minor scratches. The yellow I before was brand brand new w tags


Get some Cadillac conditioner from Nordstroms.  The Box bag I got from TJMaxx was all scratched up when I found it, and but the time I finished conditioning it, it looked 1000% better! Not every scratch faded/disappeared, but the bad ones were gone (there's a thread in the Celine forum w/pics)

I found my last Trio at TJMaxx (the Large), and it was in great condition.  The one I bought from Neimans was actually more marked up (and tagless!). Congrats on such a great find!

(ETA:  here's the thread about my Classic Box fix-up
http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/classic-box-w-flaws-is-it-worth-it-705817.html
The "after" pics are on page three)


----------



## kristenco

Chopard earrings at the Boca Raton, FL store!


----------



## mpepe32

kylecombo said:


> So Many goodies at the runway on gray and Richmond!
> Lots of designers marked down
> Got me another celine trio!! Woohoo!
> 
> A little marked up but I couldn't resist the green. It's under $900 after taxes and I saw this gorg eggplant givenchy wallet. Didn't take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644601
> 
> Green chloe $500
> View attachment 2644600
> View attachment 2644603
> View attachment 2644604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink chloe Falabella bucket bag $699 and mini balenciaga $899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644605
> View attachment 2644606
> 
> Mini pandora!!!
> View attachment 2644608
> 
> givenchy hobo bag. Super sleek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644607
> View attachment 2644609
> 
> 
> Also saw a few d&g, saint Laurent wallets heavily marked down and a blue Fendi (Not mini)baguette for $400 but strap was missing one end. Will post shoes next


What color was the givenchy hobo?


----------



## kylecombo

iluvmybags said:


> Get some Cadillac conditioner from Nordstroms.  The Box bag I got from TJMaxx was all scratched up when I found it, and but the time I finished conditioning it, it looked 1000% better! Not every scratch faded/disappeared, but the bad ones were gone (there's a thread in the Celine forum w/pics)
> 
> I found my last Trio at TJMaxx (the Large), and it was in great condition.  The one I bought from Neimans was actually more marked up (and tagless!). Congrats on such a great find!
> 
> (ETA:  here's the thread about my Classic Box fix-up
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/classic-box-w-flaws-is-it-worth-it-705817.html
> The "after" pics are on page three)




Thanks!!! This is so helpful!


----------



## bruingirl

kristenco said:


> Chopard earrings at the Boca Raton, FL store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645111
> View attachment 2645111




Wow! What a good find.


----------



## kylecombo

mpepe32 said:


> What color was the givenchy hobo?


It was black.


----------



## mpepe32

kylecombo said:


> It was black.



Oh thanks!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

kristenco said:


> Chopard earrings at the Boca Raton, FL store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645111
> View attachment 2645111



Wowie! That's awesome.


----------



## qksilver

my most recent find: Helmut Lang grey flash twisted drape dress in grey.  $119, originally $345.  can't wait to wear it!


----------



## katran26

kylecombo said:


> So Many goodies at the runway on gray and Richmond!
> Lots of designers marked down
> Got me another celine trio!! Woohoo!
> 
> A little marked up but I couldn't resist the green. It's under $900 after taxes and I saw this gorg eggplant givenchy wallet. Didn't take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644601
> 
> Green chloe $500
> View attachment 2644600
> View attachment 2644603
> View attachment 2644604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink chloe Falabella bucket bag $699 and mini balenciaga $899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644605
> View attachment 2644606
> 
> Mini pandora!!!
> View attachment 2644608
> 
> givenchy hobo bag. Super sleek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644607
> View attachment 2644609
> 
> 
> Also saw a few d&g, saint Laurent wallets heavily marked down and a blue Fendi (Not mini)baguette for $400 but strap was missing one end. Will post shoes next



the green Celine is so pretty - thanks for posting these pics


----------



## LuxeDeb

silk7 said:


> Saw this Saint Laurent for $499 at the Oakbrook IL runway store. It was in great condition and had a nice wristlet attached if anyone is interested.
> 
> Location had alot of mark downs but the designer clothes in clearance were in poor condition and not reduced enough in my opinion.


 
Wow this is gorgeous! I hope someone on here gets her!



JMassimi said:


> Found this Alice + Olivia Wheeler Sequined Jacket today for $89 (originally 600)
> Trying to decide wether I should keep it or not? I'm thinking it may be hard to style


 
It is adorable! It really only looks good the way they have it styled, with skinny jeans though. I think it would be great for casual nights out on the town with comfy skinny jeans. Very sexy!



kylecombo said:


> So Many goodies at the runway on gray and Richmond!
> Lots of designers marked down
> Got me another celine trio!! Woohoo!
> 
> A little marked up but I couldn't resist the green. It's under $900 after taxes and I saw this gorg eggplant givenchy wallet. Didn't take it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644601
> 
> Green chloe $500
> View attachment 2644600
> View attachment 2644603
> View attachment 2644604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink chloe Falabella bucket bag $699 and mini balenciaga $899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644605
> View attachment 2644606
> 
> Mini pandora!!!
> View attachment 2644608
> 
> givenchy hobo bag. Super sleek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2644607
> View attachment 2644609
> 
> 
> Also saw a few d&g, saint Laurent wallets heavily marked down and a blue Fendi (Not mini)baguette for $400 but strap was missing one end. Will post shoes next


 
Love the green! So many beautiful bags. Yes, show us shoe pics!



kristenco said:


> Chopard earrings at the Boca Raton, FL store!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2645111
> View attachment 2645111


 
Wow, they have been getting some amazing jewelry lately! I never would have believed Chopard if you had not posted pics!


----------



## kcarmona

qksilver said:


> my most recent find: Helmut Lang grey flash twisted drape dress in grey.  $119, originally $345.  can't wait to wear it!


Nice! I'd love to see a picture!


----------



## kylecombo

What? How is this valentino?!? Its like pleather and nylon! Somebody must have returned a fake. Grrrr!


----------



## coolgrly

Found this Theia dress for $44.00.  Original retail $595.00 and TJ Maxx $149.00.


----------



## zoejellybean

I wish my local TJ Maxx had these kinds of finds! Love the red Saint Laurent bag!!


----------



## kylecombo

I am in love w these dolce and gabbana shoes. Too bad I couldn't fit into them! 
	

		
			
		

		
	











love me some balenciaga! 







Still seriously expensive, but if I were rich..


----------



## silk7

kylecombo said:


> What? How is this valentino?!? Its like pleather and nylon! Somebody must have returned a fake. Grrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646556
> View attachment 2646557




I can't believe people get away with this stuff! My TJ Maxx is pretty vigilant about returns and it's not even a runway. While on vacation in SoCal I saw a woman try to return what appeared to be a fake Gucci. The employee refused her.


----------



## bakeacookie

kylecombo said:


> I am in love w these dolce and gabbana shoes. Too bad I couldn't fit into them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646667
> View attachment 2646668
> View attachment 2646669
> View attachment 2646670
> View attachment 2646671
> View attachment 2646672
> 
> View attachment 2646676
> 
> 
> love me some balenciaga!
> 
> View attachment 2646674
> View attachment 2646678
> View attachment 2646675
> View attachment 2646679
> 
> 
> Still seriously expensive, but if I were rich..




Ahh those d&g are in my size. But not my store. 

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## CarolinaShopper

kylecombo said:


> What? How is this valentino?!? Its like pleather and nylon! Somebody must have returned a fake. Grrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646556
> View attachment 2646557




I thinks that's a Mario Valentino bag not a Valentino Garavani. They have some on 6pm and even the off 5th site for reference/examples. I've seen them at my TJs too but in the regular bag  section, not in the Runway section. Two different brands and the Mario Valentinos are still pretty expensive.


----------



## kylecombo

silk7 said:


> I can't believe people get away with this stuff! My TJ Maxx is pretty vigilant about returns and it's not even a runway. While on vacation in SoCal I saw a woman try to return what appeared to be a fake Gucci. The employee refused her.


I know!!! How can they not spot a fake or at least call a manager!? I once returned a Fendi purse and these two men (SA) literally just handed each other the bag and flipped it over like a toy and accepted the return with no serious inspection. I was like, it's a $1000 purse! At least call a woman or an accessories expert! Lol! But seriously, I can't blame the employees. It's bad customers that can make retail worse for other customers and I LOATHE THEM.


----------



## kylecombo

CarolinaShopper said:


> I thinks that's a Mario Valentino bag not a Valentino Garavani. They have some on 6pm and even the off 5th site for reference/examples. I've seen them at my TJs too but in the regular bag  section, not in the Runway section. Two different brands and the Mario Valentinos are still pretty expensive.


Really?! Oh thank god if that's the case, this TJ Is where I buy my purses. Id hate to see a fake walk in there uninvited. Thanks for the info. Tho I'm dubious because I actually inspected this "Valentino" and it's pretty horrible. Like I said, nylon, fake leather and that horrible stitching. Don't think it's worth $80 much less the original $800


----------



## Tuuli35

I have never seen fakes but happened to see two bags where the tags were obviously switched, both were extremely worn and one even over painted to give it better look and out of production for last 5 years (this was Balenciaga). These were in regular TjMaxx.


----------



## katran26

CarolinaShopper said:


> I thinks that's a Mario Valentino bag not a Valentino Garavani. They have some on 6pm and even the off 5th site for reference/examples. I've seen them at my TJs too but in the regular bag  section, not in the Runway section. Two different brands and the Mario Valentinos are still pretty expensive.



Yup - looks like Mario Valentino. 

Valentino accessories are always labeled as Valentino Garavani...


----------



## mpepe32

I found a givenchy HDG bottle green hobo at Barney's warehouse for $779, retail was $1555!  It looks like the one that was just posted from tj's a few days ago.  Also picked up a pair of Judith ripka blue quartz mother of pearl studs from tj maxx for $150.


----------



## mpepe32

mpepe32 said:


> I found a givenchy HDG bottle green hobo at Barney's warehouse for $779, retail was $1555!  It looks like the one that was just posted from tj's a few days ago.  Also picked up a pair of Judith ripka blue quartz mother of pearl studs from tj maxx for $150.




this is the bag I bought.. its super comfortable to wear on the shoulder


----------



## ambrasure

*I don't normally like Michael Kors, but I couldn't resist this one... normally $995 got it for $499.






*


----------



## kylecombo

Ps1 zip wallet and super cute mini marcie. Also saw a tag heuer watch w DIAMONDS. It was so beautiful!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
it's 2,300+ and that's the reduced price. Same case where the 13k Chanel watches were at. And a humongous LANVIN necklace. It was around $500 I think  sorry no jewelry pic


----------



## Beautykloset

coolgrly said:


> Found this Theia dress for $44.00.  Original retail $595.00 and TJ Maxx $149.00.


I love that dress


----------



## PattyM

coolgrly said:


> Found this Theia dress for $44.00.  Original retail $595.00 and TJ Maxx $149.00.



Ooo lovely find!!


----------



## katran26

mpepe32 said:


> this is the bag I bought.. its super comfortable to wear on the shoulder




Very cute!


----------



## jennalovesbags

In friendship heights, DC


----------



## lvlouis

jennalovesbags said:


> View attachment 2648760
> View attachment 2648761
> 
> 
> In friendship heights, DC



I see some longchamps in the background. You wouldn't happen to know what they were selling for


----------



## jennalovesbags

lvlouis said:


> I see some longchamps in the background. You wouldn't happen to know what they were selling for



I believe they were $99


----------



## LuxeDeb

I just bought this sterling silver &18kt gold bracelet on clearance for $160. I would have liked another markdown, but I am so in love with it I could not take a chance in loosing it!


----------



## mlr88

kylecombo said:


> Ps1 zip wallet and super cute mini marcie. Also saw a tag heuer watch w DIAMONDS. It was so beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647923
> View attachment 2647925
> View attachment 2647927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's 2,300+ and that's the reduced price. Same case where the 13k Chanel watches were at. And a humongous LANVIN necklace. It was around $500 I think  sorry no jewelry pic


How much was the mini marcie? IM ON LOVE!! where did u find it??


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

LuxeDeb said:


> I just bought this sterling silver &18kt gold bracelet on clearance for $160. I would have liked another markdown, but I am so in love with it I could not take a chance in loosing it!
> 
> View attachment 2649913
> View attachment 2649916
> View attachment 2649923



That is gorgeous! $160 sounds good.


----------



## jorton

Scored a beautiful Deux Lux bag at TJ's for $49.99, originally $185. It's a medium sized tote, I've been looking for the perfect bag in this size since my crossbody bag right now is so tiny. I saw it and had to have it, I love the color too and it will match almost anything! 

They also had a ton of Rebecca Minkoff, which I originally went for but didn't see anything I really wanted. They had mini M.A.B bags, studded affair bags, moto minis in blue and yellow, neon yellow 5 zip, and a hot pink fur mini mac. I also saw a nice black mini mac with some blue details but it had the initial "N" on it? It seemed kind of weird but I kind of considered it! If anyone wants to know prices let me know and I can try to remember.

I was surprised that the bag I got and the RM bags that I saw were in great condition, no marks or anything. Lately the TJ's and Nordstrom Racks around me have had a lot of worn/ less than perfect bags.


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> Scored a beautiful Deux Lux bag at TJ's for $49.99, originally $185. It's a medium sized tote, I've been looking for the perfect bag in this size since my crossbody bag right now is so tiny. I saw it and had to have it, I love the color too and it will match almost anything!
> 
> 
> 
> They also had a ton of Rebecca Minkoff, which I originally went for but didn't see anything I really wanted. They had mini M.A.B bags, studded affair bags, moto minis in blue and yellow, neon yellow 5 zip, and a hot pink fur mini mac. I also saw a nice black mini mac with some blue details but it had the initial "N" on it? It seemed kind of weird but I kind of considered it! If anyone wants to know prices let me know and I can try to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> I was surprised that the bag I got and the RM bags that I saw were in great condition, no marks or anything. Lately the TJ's and Nordstrom Racks around me have had a lot of worn/ less than perfect bags.




How much was the mini mab and what was the color? 

I saw one at my local rack for $99. But it was a neon yellow. I love the style just not that color.


----------



## jorton

sparksfly said:


> How much was the mini mab and what was the color?
> 
> I saw one at my local rack for $99. But it was a neon yellow. I love the style just not that color.



They had neon yellow as well but also had a beige color, I can post a pic if you want. This is in Birmigham, MI. A lot of the RM bags there were awful neon colors :/

Edit: they were $99.99


----------



## magdalinka

LuxeDeb said:


> I just bought this sterling silver &18kt gold bracelet on clearance for $160. I would have liked another markdown, but I am so in love with it I could not take a chance in loosing it!
> 
> View attachment 2649913
> View attachment 2649916
> View attachment 2649923


This is gorgeous!


----------



## sparksfly

jorton said:


> They had neon yellow as well but also had a beige color, I can post a pic if you want. This is in Birmigham, MI. A lot of the RM bags there were awful neon colors :/
> 
> Edit: they were $99.99




Thanks, but that's way too far from me. Yeah the yellow was not something you could style easily. I don't mind a neon pink for summer, but if I'm spending $100+ on a bag I want it to be neutral enough to be used daily.


----------



## kylecombo

mlr88 said:


> How much was the mini marcie? IM ON LOVE!! where did u find it??


Tj maxx houston on Richmond  it was brand new $1199+tax


----------



## Kfoorya2

Chanel at the friendship heights location in DC


----------



## katran26

Gorgeous...so is the ring in the pic too


----------



## Toto too

LuxeDeb said:


> I just bought this sterling silver &18kt gold bracelet on clearance for $160. I would have liked another markdown, but I am so in love with it I could not take a chance in loosing it!
> 
> View attachment 2649913
> View attachment 2649916
> View attachment 2649923



Ooooohhhhh, I would have bought that too!


----------



## SEWDimples

I purchased these Latitude Femme shoes today.


----------



## CommeUneEtoile

I saw some Acne, Alaia shoes and Oscar de la Renta dresses at mine. Still pricey though.


----------



## Ginger Tea

SEWDimples said:


> I purchased these Latitude Femme shoes today.




Very Nice!


----------



## katran26

CommeUneEtoile said:


> I saw some Acne, Alaia shoes and Oscar de la Renta dresses at mine. Still pricey though.




I never saw Alaia or Oscar de la Renta at TJ Maxx before....thanks for posting!


----------



## kylecombo




----------



## kylecombo

All clearance items (except for the longchamps. They had SML diff colors and the printed longchamps). Just ask if you want specifics. I did buy the blue bridget chloe in "seawater" it was a good deal for $865 since it had all the hardware still covered and it looks brand new. Upon closer inspection I saw it had a tiny slit/cut in the leather. Covered by the handle. It's very tiny almost invisible but I can't live w it so I'm returning it tomorrow. Tj maxx in Richmond if anyone is interested. 

View attachment 2655443


----------



## sparksfly

Valentino


----------



## AnnaFreud

kylecombo said:


> All clearance items (except for the longchamps. They had SML diff colors and the printed longchamps). Just ask if you want specifics. I did buy the blue bridget chloe in "seawater" it was a good deal for $865 since it had all the hardware still covered and it looks brand new. Upon closer inspection I saw it had a tiny slit/cut in the leather. Covered by the handle. It's very tiny almost invisible but I can't live w it so I'm returning it tomorrow. Tj maxx in Richmond if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 2655443
> 
> View attachment 2655449
> View attachment 2655450
> View attachment 2655451
> View attachment 2655452
> View attachment 2655453
> View attachment 2655454
> View attachment 2655459






Too bad about the Chloe. I can't believe your store has all those Longchamps. How much were they?


----------



## katran26

^the Chloe is really cute - but I totally understand...that's the risk with buying at TJ's, sometimes there are tiny scratches, etc. on the bags.


----------



## amajoh

AnnaFreud said:


> Too bad about the Chloe. I can't believe your store has all those Longchamps. How much were they?




Seconded on Longchamp price inquiry. Thinking of making a run over there if the price is right.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2655599
> 
> View attachment 2655600
> View attachment 2655601
> View attachment 2655602
> 
> 
> valentino


----------



## kylecombo

amajoh said:


> Seconded on Longchamp price inquiry. Thinking of making a run over there if the price is right.


99 large. m 89. S 69 I think. The printed ones are pricer. I think it's $200+


----------



## lvlouis

kylecombo said:


> All clearance items (except for the longchamps. They had SML diff colors and the printed longchamps). Just ask if you want specifics. I did buy the blue bridget chloe in "seawater" it was a good deal for $865 since it had all the hardware still covered and it looks brand new. Upon closer inspection I saw it had a tiny slit/cut in the leather. Covered by the handle. It's very tiny almost invisible but I can't live w it so I'm returning it tomorrow. Tj maxx in Richmond if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 2655443
> 
> View attachment 2655449
> View attachment 2655450
> View attachment 2655451
> View attachment 2655452
> View attachment 2655453
> View attachment 2655454
> View attachment 2655459



Which Richmond location? Richmond va right? Just making sure


----------



## kylecombo

lvlouis said:


> Which Richmond location? Richmond va right? Just making sure


Nope sorry on Richmond n Houston


----------



## amajoh

kylecombo said:


> 99 large. m 89. S 69 I think. The printed ones are pricer. I think it's $200+




Thank you!


----------



## sabbam

hey all!! Marshalls in sawgrass mills mall has a ton of gucci bags at about 30% off retail!! They also have some wallets and phone cases  I attached the picture of some of the bags. I know the second one was $799 from $1150. They are locked and I looked at them and they were authentic. They just got to the store a couple of days ago. Hope some tpf'ers can get them before they are gone.


----------



## kylecombo

Balenciaga first. 

Yay or nay?? I'm really not a fan of the worn look nor the stitching on the handle but I love the color and it's almost 60% off retail. 

Is this bag supposed to have worn edges?? Please advise. TIA!


----------



## AnnaFreud

kylecombo said:


> Balenciaga first.
> 
> Yay or nay?? I'm really not a fan of the worn look nor the stitching on the handle but I love the color and it's almost 60% off retail.
> 
> Is this bag supposed to have worn edges?? Please advise. TIA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659350
> View attachment 2659351
> View attachment 2659353




OMG! You're everywhere!! I don't think it's supposed to have worn edges. The leather on Bal bags are very delicate, though. How much did you find this beauty for??


----------



## kylecombo

AnnaFreud said:


> OMG! You're everywhere!! I don't think it's supposed to have worn edges. The leather on Bal bags are very delicate, though. How much did you find this beauty for??




Omg yes! Im within 1-2 miles of 2 N. racks and 2 runway stores! Lucky me! I can go to the next store in less than 10 minutes. 

Bag was 600 and change. But I'm totally returning it now that I look at it more closely. I'm just not in love.


----------



## NYCshopGirl80

kylecombo said:


> Omg yes! Im within 1-2 miles of 2 N. racks and 2 runway stores! Lucky me! I can go to the next store in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Bag was 600 and change. But I'm totally returning it now that I look at it more closely. I'm just not in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659404


I've owned many and it looks like it may have been used and returned. But the leather is delicate. Buy some apple conditioner, which should help.


----------



## sparksfly

Pucci


----------



## rainneday

kylecombo said:


> Omg yes! Im within 1-2 miles of 2 N. racks and 2 runway stores! Lucky me! I can go to the next store in less than 10 minutes.
> 
> Bag was 600 and change. But I'm totally returning it now that I look at it more closely. I'm just not in love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659404



Hi, I saw your post in the Bal A T  thread, this bag is not authentic. Be sure you chew them out when you return


----------



## kylecombo

rainneday said:


> Hi, I saw your post in the Bal A T  thread, this bag is not authentic. Be sure you chew them out when you return




Hi! I was just about to post that this was a fake. Thanks again for the quick reply! Ok ladies, now we have to be extra vigilant about our purchases there. This is exactly what I'm afraid of when I go to stores like Tj-- a  likely case of return fraud. So sad! Please be careful  and do get your purchases authenticated. They're a lifesaver!


----------



## authenticplease

I would proceed very cautiously and would not 'chew' anyone out......the store has a right to refuse returns. Most of the employees there have very little experience with high end bags and are overwhelmed when dealing with a return at a higher price point. 

Personally, I would call the store manager and get their info, explain the situation and make the return with a plan in mind.   Just my .02


----------



## kylecombo

Saw this while making a return
Medium
Antigona. 2 rockstuds new w tags and cards


----------



## kcarmona

kylecombo said:


> Saw this while making a return
> Medium
> Antigona. 2 rockstuds new w tags and cards
> View attachment 2660361
> View attachment 2660362
> View attachment 2660364
> View attachment 2660365


Do you remember how much the Antigona was?


----------



## kylecombo

kcarmona said:


> Do you remember how much the Antigona was?




Not sure if it was 1599 or 1699. The rockstuds were about the same too. Just a $100 difference!


----------



## rainneday

authenticplease said:


> I would proceed very cautiously and would not 'chew' anyone out......the store has a right to refuse returns. Most of the employees there have very little experience with high end bags and are overwhelmed when dealing with a return at a higher price point.
> 
> Personally, I would call the store manager and get their info, explain the situation and make the return with a plan in mind.   Just my .02



Well, yes, be tactful, but as soon as that $ is in your hand I would ask to speak to a manager. They should screen items much better than this. Selling fakes is illegal and they are essentially ripping people off by doing this.


----------



## legibet

Too bad that this return with a fake or label switching is everywhere. 
Today I saw a "supposedly" theory jacket with $1295 original theory tag and $499 tjmaxx price tag.
But inspecting inside it was obvious that the jacket was from Guess. Two weeks ago at the same store I also found a Will Smith jacket with Hulmet Lang label on it. It had a $399 price tag. Hope that Tjmaxx/Marshall take it seriously and take some actions (e.g., a special tag like Blufly does?).


----------



## Jen123

legibet said:


> Too bad that this return with a fake or label switching is everywhere.
> Today I saw a "supposedly" theory jacket with $1295 original theory tag and $499 tjmaxx price tag.
> But inspecting inside it was obvious that the jacket was from Guess. Two weeks ago at the same store I also found a Will Smith jacket with Hulmet Lang label on it. It had a $399 price tag. Hope that Tjmaxx/Marshall take it seriously and take some actions (e.g., a special tag like Blufly does?).




My tj maxx has started putting special tags on the runway items that if taken off you can return. I'll take a pict next time I'm in there. Hopefully it'll help


----------



## iluvmybags

Jen123 said:


> My tj maxx has started putting special tags on the runway items that if taken off you can return. I'll take a pict next time I'm in there. Hopefully it'll help



For a while our stores were putting those tags on the Runway handbags (but not the clothing or shoes), but I haven't seen them recently so I wonder if they discontinued the practice .  I thought it was a really good idea end even told the store manager it was good to see!


----------



## shester

Jen123 said:


> My tj maxx has started putting special tags on the runway items that if taken off you can return. I'll take a pict next time I'm in there. Hopefully it'll help




 Oh yeah, all of the TJ's in my area use them. I believe they're called "shark tags". They also place a stamp on the item's receipt, which says that it can't  be returned without its "shark tag". .


----------



## glasskey

sparksfly said:


> Pucci
> 
> View attachment 2659531
> View attachment 2659532
> View attachment 2659533


Oh I saw this exact same Pucci dress at my local Runway (Knollwood in MN). It was $190 there. It's a size 38.


----------



## sparksfly

glasskey said:


> Oh I saw this exact same Pucci dress at my local Runway (Knollwood in MN). It was $190 there. It's a size 38.




It's a cute dress but I wouldn't pay more than like $100 because of the style. The TJX it's at isn't a runway store so I was super surprised to see it there.


----------



## glasskey

I regularly stalk this forum and only just figured out how to post (lol I'm slow.)

RM mini mac, marked down to $80. Originally $245 (it's the hot pink calfhair version), original TJMaxx price $120.

Pucci dress, $110 (er, maybe $120? Whatever it says.) Originally 1690 euro.

 TJ Maxx.


----------



## katran26

glasskey said:


> I regularly stalk this forum and only just figured out how to post (lol I'm slow.)
> 
> 
> 
> RM mini mac, marked down to $80. Originally $245 (it's the hot pink calfhair version), original TJMaxx price $120.
> 
> 
> 
> Pucci dress, $110 (er, maybe $120? Whatever it says.) Originally 1690 euro.
> 
> 
> 
> TJ Maxx.




Great price for a Pucci  anytime I see Pucci (in my size) for below $150 I buy it lol


----------



## C-Mo

kylecombo said:


> Saw this while making a return
> Medium
> Antigona. 2 rockstuds new w tags and cards
> View attachment 2660361
> View attachment 2660362
> View attachment 2660364
> View attachment 2660365


Hi!  Which location was this?  TIA!


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

iluvmybags said:


> For a while our stores were putting those tags on the Runway handbags (but not the clothing or shoes), but I haven't seen them recently so I wonder if they discontinued the practice .  I thought it was a really good idea end even told the store manager it was good to see!



i probably shouldn't repeat this but that policy isn't kept if it is returned to a store that doesn't have that tag. they either don't know about it or don't know which brands are supposed to have it. a Caoch or Rbeca Mnkoff bag may be anywhere between $200 or more. If they haven't heard of a higher end bag they won't know that even though it was on sale for $299 that it is supposed to have that "return not accepted" tag.


----------



## shester

41_ purse_ gal said:


> i probably shouldn't repeat this but that policy isn't kept if it is returned to a store that doesn't have that tag. they either don't know about it or don't know which brands are supposed to have it. a Caoch or Rbeca Mnkoff bag may be anywhere between $200 or more. If they haven't heard of a higher end bag they won't know that even though it was on sale for $299 that it is supposed to have that "return not accepted" tag.




Wow it is surprising to hear that TJ Maxx doesn't have a universal system or return policy. None of the TJ's in my city (or surrounding cities) will accept a higher end item if it does not have the "return not accepted" tag still attached. From what I've been told, employees are easily able to determine which items are high end by the purple TJ Maxx tag that is used specifically for "Runway" items.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

shester said:


> Wow it is surprising to hear that TJ Maxx doesn't have a universal system or return policy. None of the TJ's in my city (or surrounding cities) will accept a higher end item if it does not have the "return not accepted" tag still attached. From what I've been told, employees are easily able to determine which items are high end by the purple TJ Maxx tag that is used specifically for "Runway" items.



purple tags are frequently used for items that are high end or even for brands like "lucky jeans." so stores that are not "runway" stores will have purple tags. so it may seem like just another regular return for an item that is purple tagged to an employee. 

now if you get a manager doing the return, it may be a different story.


----------



## shop955

Does anyone know what tj maxx's july 4th sale will be like? will there be anything additional off on runway items?


----------



## katran26

shop955 said:


> Does anyone know what tj maxx's july 4th sale will be like? will there be anything additional off on runway items?




I'm guessing that it'll be another round of markdowns...


----------



## kcarmona

Got this cute Marc Jacobs bikini bottom at Marshalls for $8! The suggest retail price was $16 when it was actually $80. Also scored these cute Lucky Brand high waisted shorts for $10!


----------



## Jen123

My tjs got a ton of equipment in! Some short sleeve blouses and sleeveless and long sleeve. Did anyone else's get some in? Bought this bird one today. I am trying to stay away from prints but thought it was so cute


----------



## SEWDimples

Jen123 said:


> My tjs got a ton of equipment in! Some short sleeve blouses and sleeveless and long sleeve. Did anyone else's get some in? Bought this bird one today. I am trying to stay away from prints but thought it was so cute
> 
> View attachment 2665103



Nice. I love their blouses. I normally find them at Saks Off Fifth.


----------



## CaliChic

Found me a rebecca minkoff wallet on a chain for $60.




And sum cheap guess sandals. Srry if seeing feets are your thing.


----------



## qudz104

I got some gorgeous acrylic makeup storage kits from tjs the other day!! I've been wanting some forever and the price was so right!


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased the following items when I went home to visit my mom in MD.

TJ Maxx Arundel Mills, MD outlet:
1. Rebecca Minkoff clutch - $49 (Orig $275)
2. J Brand jeans - $49 (Orig $140)
3. Tracy Reese top - $59 (Orig $160)


----------



## SEWDimples

CaliChic said:


> Found me a rebecca minkoff wallet on a chain for $60.
> 
> View attachment 2665956
> 
> 
> And sum cheap guess sandals. Srry if seeing feets are your thing.
> View attachment 2665957



Great WOC for a great price.


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased these shoes from Marshall's when I went home to visit my mom in MD.

1. Vince sneakers - $59 (Orig $180)
2. Coach sneakers - $59 (Orig $80
3. Diane von Furstenberg - $39 (Orig $200+)


----------



## CaliChic

SEWDimples said:


> Great WOC for a great price.




Thanks!


----------



## Hanakimi

kylecombo said:


> Ps1 zip wallet and super cute mini marcie. Also saw a tag heuer watch w DIAMONDS. It was so beautiful!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2647923
> View attachment 2647925
> View attachment 2647927
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's 2,300+ and that's the reduced price. Same case where the 13k Chanel watches were at. And a humongous LANVIN necklace. It was around $500 I think  sorry no jewelry pic



I know this was a while ago but out of curiosity, do you recall how much the PS1 wallet was?


----------



## katran26

SEWDimples said:


> Nice. I love their blouses. I normally find them at Saks Off Fifth.




Me too- haven't seen them at TJ's yet but glad they started bringing them


----------



## sacko

Saw this Michael Kors Luxury handbag, from michael's higher end collections, its the barley, and is so beautiful in person, with its snakeskin and lavish leather. it still is very new and is about half off. Its at the Fontana Tjmaxx, and is still there!!


----------



## sacko

This bag actually doesnt have the side zips like the picture, but it does have a sort of expanding zip at the edges.


----------



## kylecombo

Hanakimi said:


> I know this was a while ago but out of curiosity, do you recall how much the PS1 wallet was?




$211 or $221 I'm not sure. I posted the tag on my Instagram. Still there  by the wallets next to jewelry 


More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


----------



## Peggy Bundy

Just a few hours ago, I scored two watches at TJM. Googlng let me know they are current-season styles now in stores, so I'm not sure how TJM got them, but I'm happy they did!

(I can't figure out how to embed pics.)

First is a Vince Camuto. Manufacturer retail is $195; TJM ticket had it as $100; TJM price was $49.99!

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/vince-c...rigin=related-3645383-0-1-3-item_page.PP_3-RR



Second watch is a Kenneth Cole. Manufacturer retail is $174; TJM ticket was not attached; TJM prie was $49.99!

http://kennethcoletime.com/product-details.php?pid=324


----------



## kylecombo

Bought the birks for $39, Equipment Femme silk blouse posted about earlier and this beautiful silk beaded tory burch I just fell in love w the detail! Was $460 down to $139  fave find I saw longchamp and marked down balenciaga  

TJ maxx on Gray Htown 









More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


----------



## foreverdcp

I found a pair of white Jack Rogers for $70 and I wish I bought them


----------



## sparksfly

foreverdcp said:


> I found a pair of white Jack Rogers for $70 and I wish I bought them




Check neiman Marcus last call online. I scored a pair of silver glitter jacks for $40.


----------



## jennalovesbags

Beautiful Kate Spade Felica- $229.
All I could do not to buy it! In Alexandria, VA


----------



## jorton

Found this hugely discounted See by Chloe dress at a TKmaxx in England. I really wanted to buy it because of the discount but ultimately decided it didn't look good on me. Found in Oxfordshire, if anyone wants to know the specific store or see if I can hold it let me know and I'll see what I can do. Size UK10, 100% silk.


----------



## Jinsun

jorton said:


> Found this hugely discounted See by Chloe dress at a TKmaxx in England. I really wanted to buy it because of the discount but ultimately decided it didn't look good on me. Found in Oxfordshire, if anyone wants to know the specific store or see if I can hold it let me know and I'll see what I can do. Size UK10, 100% silk.



I've seen it online and was tempted. But dresses don't look good on me cause I have 30lbs to lose.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

I sometimes think these clearance prices are almost comparable to what they would be on clearance for in the department store.


----------



## katran26

41_ purse_ gal said:


> I sometimes think these clearance prices are almost comparable to what they would be on clearance for in the department store.




Sometimes yes, sometimes no. I know with handbags and bigger ticket items I've seen prices comparable- usually around 50% off on clearance (which you can get at a big store like Saks, etc.)

With clothing clearance can get much cheaper- depends on how many markdowns, but if an item makes it to the 3rd markdown, then it's usually a bigger discount than at a dept store (depends on the brand, but I'd say around 70-80% off).

That said, clothing is tricky - be careful for damage etc if the price is too good to be true. And while bags might be current season, I've compared clothing regularly- TJ's is usually always a season or more behind.


----------



## SEWDimples

jennalovesbags said:


> Beautiful Kate Spade Felica- $229.
> All I could do not to buy it! In Alexandria, VA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669899



Very nice. Love the color.


----------



## panduhbear

Picked up a pair of whte J brand jeans on clearance marked down from $59.99 to $36 at Winners yesterday.


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased another nice Tracy Reese top from TJ Maxx - $39 - (Orig $240)


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased some nice tops at Marshall's:

Rag and Bone - $39

Vince - $40


----------



## mranda

Shouldn't yellow tag clearance start soon?


----------



## LiveLaughLuxe

kylecombo said:


> What? How is this valentino?!? Its like pleather and nylon! Somebody must have returned a fake. Grrrr!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2646556
> View attachment 2646557



its not a fake actually its just a differnet brand also called valentino ... its a cheap brand they carry in Europe and isn't considered a fake because they don't copy the bag designs of the Valentino label by Valentino Garavani also the runway label is called Valentino Garavani and says it on all his pieces but it has been shortened over time to just Valentino in everyday usage


----------



## katran26

mranda said:


> Shouldn't yellow tag clearance start soon?




I'm thinking maybe this week- around the 4th....


----------



## katran26

^ I know traditionally too that they have another round of yellow sticker markdowns in late August.


----------



## CaliChic

OMG!!!! The givenchy antigona is available on tjmaxx.com!!!




http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...Antigona-Handbag/1000021401?colorId=NS1003537


----------



## LexielLoveee

Be&D leather bag with snake print.. Has small imperfection but I loved the bag org price 400.00 and up tjs price 199.99 clearance twice down to 69.00.... What do u ladies think good deal ?


----------



## ria616

CaliChic said:


> OMG!!!! The givenchy antigona is available on tjmaxx.com!!!
> 
> View attachment 2672633
> 
> 
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/pr...Antigona-Handbag/1000021401?colorId=NS1003537




OMG! Do you know which size this is?


----------



## mranda

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2672769
> View attachment 2672770
> 
> 
> Be&D leather bag with snake print.. Has small imperfection but I loved the bag org price 400.00 and up tjs price 199.99 clearance twice down to 69.00.... What do u ladies think good deal ?



From the pic, it looks like it could be real python. If so, then absolutely a good deal!


----------



## CaliChic

ria616 said:


> OMG! Do you know which size this is?



I think its the medium


----------



## jamamcg

Got a pair of Marc Jacobs trousers RRP £330. TKMaxx price £59.99 reduced to £43 reduced again to £29. . 

I'm also eying some margiela pieces waiting to see if they get reduced further.


----------



## babycinnamon

Anyone know which runway is the best one in the DC area? According to the TJ Maxx website, there is one on F Street, Georgetown, and Wisconsin Ave. Any tips will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Found a cute hot pink Marc by Marc Jacobs neoprene laptop sleeve for $10. Original tags say $52 retail.


----------



## JNH14

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2672769
> View attachment 2672770
> 
> 
> Be&D leather bag with snake print.. Has small imperfection but I loved the bag org price 400.00 and up tjs price 199.99 clearance twice down to 69.00.... What do u ladies think good deal ?





Here's a link to their current bags, and quite a few of them are real python....
http://beandd.com/collections/womens-bags


----------



## jennalovesbags

babycinnamon said:


> Anyone know which runway is the best one in the DC area? According to the TJ Maxx website, there is one on F Street, Georgetown, and Wisconsin Ave. Any tips will be greatly appreciated!!



The F street location isn't great. I prefer Georgetown, Friendship Heights, and Alexandria (if you have a car as it's not in Old Town).


----------



## katran26

Didn't see additional markdowns on clearance at TJ's today...I'm guessing maybe next week then. *sigh*


----------



## LexielLoveee

Wow good to know !


----------



## katran26

btw www.tjmaxx.com has free shipping with the code happy4th


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I think they are waiting until after the weekend to markdown. I'm also waiting for the yellow tags 



katran26 said:


> Didn't see additional markdowns on clearance at TJ's today...I'm guessing maybe next week then. *sigh*


----------



## babycinnamon

jennalovesbags said:


> The F street location isn't great. I prefer Georgetown, Friendship Heights, and Alexandria (if you have a car as it's not in Old Town).



Cool - thanks for the info!!


----------



## katran26

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I think they are waiting until after the weekend to markdown. I'm also waiting for the yellow tags




Me too  yellow sticker is the best


----------



## katran26

Just checked my local TJ's - no markdowns


----------



## kylecombo

Tj maxx runway started their extra markdowns today


More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


----------



## kylecombo

Clearance on clearance!  Woohoo! Fendi valentino tags
	

		
			
		

		
	







More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


----------



## idyllicwaters

kylecombo said:


> Tj maxx runway started their extra markdowns today
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




Yay! Thanks for letting us know. Time to take a trip to TJ Maxx after work tomorrow!


----------



## katran26

kylecombo said:


> Clearance on clearance!  Woohoo! Fendi valentino tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2678963
> View attachment 2678964
> View attachment 2678965
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




Nice! Great prices- esp for Fendi


----------



## Jen123

kylecombo said:


> Clearance on clearance!  Woohoo! Fendi valentino tags
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;





Thanks for the heads up! I ran over to tjs immediately and scored big!!




Chloe dress $45 and rag bone jacket $60


----------



## ReiChan1

Jen123 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I ran over to tjs immediately and scored big!!
> 
> View attachment 2680372
> 
> 
> Chloe dress $45 and rag bone jacket $60


A Chloe Dress for $45!! I'm jealous  It looks wonderful on you too! I wish my TJMaxx had things that deeply reduced. I once bought a Giorgio Armani pantsuit for $600 cut from $2600, but it's still a decent amount to pay >.<


----------



## Jen123

ReiChan1 said:


> A Chloe Dress for $45!! I'm jealous  It looks wonderful on you too! I wish my TJMaxx had things that deeply reduced. I once bought a Giorgio Armani pantsuit for $600 cut from $2600, but it's still a decent amount to pay >.<




Thank you so much! Tjs are such a hit or miss depending on where you live... When I lived up north it seemed like nothing made it to the second markdown, and here in the south it seems like no one cares about these brands because they get so marked down!


----------



## SEWDimples

Jen123 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I ran over to tjs immediately and scored big!!
> 
> View attachment 2680372
> 
> 
> Chloe dress $45 and rag bone jacket $60



Great deals! Congrats! 

You look lovely.


----------



## louvigilante

Some great buys tonight.
	

		
			
		

		
	



REISS
Beige Shoi Lace Mini Skirt marked down to $12. Tags says it retails for $160.



Vince 'Popover' Silk Tunic marked down to $39. Tags say it retails $275.

I saw a ton of Pucci, ABS, Vince, and TB. Almost got a skirt but will wait if it yellow tags. They had a ton. Lots of others but can't remember now.

In shoes, saw some D&G leopard flats with a bow marked down to 129. Tried to get my feet in them but alas, they did not fit. They were 6.5. Small feet people got lucky with lots of Designer shoe markdowns. Almost grabbed some Rebecca Minkoffs brown leather heels ($49) but didn't think I'd wear them enough.


----------



## rea11yb0red

louvigilante said:


> Some great buys tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2680535
> 
> REISS
> Beige Shoi Lace Mini Skirt marked down to $12. Tags says it retails for $160.
> 
> View attachment 2680541
> 
> Vince 'Popover' Silk Tunic marked down to $39. Tags say it retails $275.
> 
> I saw a ton of Pucci, ABS, Vince, and TB. Almost got a skirt but will wait if it yellow tags. They had a ton. Lots of others but can't remember now.
> 
> In shoes, saw some D&G leopard flats with a bow marked down to 129. Tried to get my feet in them but alas, they did not fit. They were 6.5. Small feet people got lucky with lots of Designer shoe markdowns. Almost grabbed some Rebecca Minkoffs brown leather heels ($49) but didn't think I'd wear them enough.




Cute skirt and shirt. Perfect colors for summer. Need to head to TJ now....


----------



## katran26

Jen123 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I ran over to tjs immediately and scored big!!
> 
> View attachment 2680372
> 
> 
> Chloe dress $45 and rag bone jacket $60



So cute!!! Looks great on you - congrats


----------



## tresch1c

has anyone seen valentine rockstud shoes in NY stores? please let me know! =[ been on the lookout


----------



## JNH14

Jen123 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I ran over to tjs immediately and scored big!!
> 
> View attachment 2680372
> 
> 
> Chloe dress $45 and rag bone jacket $60




Where in the south are you?  I'm in ATL and I'd love to find bargains like yours!


----------



## Jen123

JNH14 said:


> Where in the south are you?  I'm in ATL and I'd love to find bargains like yours!




I'm in Raleigh! The two runway stores here are like a gold mine. I'll definitely be sad to move


----------



## Jinsun

Jen123 said:


> I'm in Raleigh! The two runway stores here are like a gold mine. I'll definitely be sad to move



I know of the one on falls of neuse. Where's the other one??  I need to make a trip there.....missed the NR sale


----------



## Jen123

Jinsun said:


> I know of the one on falls of neuse. Where's the other one??  I need to make a trip there.....missed the NR sale




The other one is in Durham like 4 miles from rack. The Durham one usually has a little more than falls. Don't worry about missing the rack sale, I'm convinced either durham rack just sucks or the employees buy everything before they hit the floor


----------



## ReiChan1

I'm not sure if anyone else is experiencing this, but I always see Lafayette 148 being incredibly discounted. It always says the compare price is about 100-200 but most of the actual Lafayette price tags are around $500!! I once found a $600 blouse from them for $40 without any markdowns!


----------



## alexandram

ReiChan1 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else is experiencing this, but I always see Lafayette 148 being incredibly discounted. It always says the compare price is about 100-200 but most of the actual Lafayette price tags are around $500!! I once found a $600 blouse from them for $40 without any markdowns!



I see their pieces heavily discounted at my stores as well


----------



## ReiChan1

alexandram said:


> I see their pieces heavily discounted at my stores as well


Yeah, it's almost like the sales assistants don't know what Lafayette is...? I feel guilty for not tellingi them, but their pieces are so nice I can't help myself.


----------



## Jen123

SEWDimples said:


> Great deals! Congrats!
> 
> You look lovely.





katran26 said:


> So cute!!! Looks great on you - congrats



aww thank you so much!


----------



## Jinsun

Jen123 said:


> The other one is in Durham like 4 miles from rack. The Durham one usually has a little more than falls. Don't worry about missing the rack sale, I'm convinced either durham rack just sucks or the employees buy everything before they hit the floor



Thanks. Yes I know which one in Durham. Just thought there was another in Raleigh. Did u see any designer bags by any chance???


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Got the cutest Rebecca Minkoff ring for $13 yesterday  The quality didn't seem as good as other RM pieces I've seen but the price was right!


----------



## katran26

ReiChan1 said:


> Yeah, it's almost like the sales assistants don't know what Lafayette is...? I feel guilty for not tellingi them, but their pieces are so nice I can't help myself.



I've seen that too - in fact, there are some brands that they really discount a lot, and others, where they don't go down too much. 

If anyone here shops at yoox.com, they do the very same thing. Certain brands are $$$, but some are hugely discounted compared to elsewhere (RED Valentino, for example).


----------



## kylecombo

alexandram said:


> I see their pieces heavily discounted at my stores as well



agree! but my runway is ridiculously discounted, i bought a pucci dress for GBP 6425 (yes 6000)+ POUNDS on the ORIGINAL tag-- the TJ maxx tag says "compare at $2000" and i was like-- that is not a $2,000 dress. They have dolce and gabbana priced as "compare at $599" TJ price $299 (regular TJ price) but the designer tag shows again that its thousands of dollars LOL!


----------



## kylecombo

T.J. Maxx started their shoe clearance everything marked down


More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


----------



## glasskey

I went to my local Runway today, and found a Marc Jacobs Venetia bag in beige for $230 (retail $1600, TJ Maxx price $800), a Fendi credit card holder for $50 (perfect to fit in my RM mini mac, my usual wallet was  too big and messing up the zipper; retail $300), a Rebecca Taylor dress for $20 (retail $400), a Lilly Pulitzer dress for $70 (retail $358, definitely less of a deal than it could be, but it's so cute), and  a pair of Kate Spade patent heels for $80 in bright blue. I'm especially happy about the MJ bag; I saw it last week for $450 and told myself not to buy it, and apparently that was the right decision. 

(Sorry to use stock photos--it takes waaayy too long to take photos and resize them on my crappy phone. If anyone has good suggestions for that problem, let me know. Also, the bag and shoes are the wrong color in these photos.)


----------



## Jen123

Jinsun said:


> Thanks. Yes I know which one in Durham. Just thought there was another in Raleigh. Did u see any designer bags by any chance???




No designer bags unfortunately....it's been a few months since I have seen any new shipment


----------



## kylecombo

I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself. 







More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


----------



## MahoganyQT

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




Amazing find! Congrats!


----------



## kcarmona

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




Whoa that's amazing! That has to be a mistake right? Either way you lucked out


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow - that's amazing!!!



kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


----------



## katran26

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




WOW! That's definitely a mistake! An awesome one!


----------



## SEWDimples

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;



Awesome find. What a deal. 

Congrats!


----------



## sacko

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;



OMG this find is amazing!!!!!! congrats


----------



## Ginger Tea

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




That is so cool!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




You're killing me!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Found some goodies at TJs today, tons of heavily discounted ALC about $34 per top - tons of goodies.  I didn't buy the stuff below, I wish I was ladyish so I could wear that Valentino suit&#128157;


This Chloe bag went from 899 to $289 - but I have NO use for it


	

		
			
		

		
	
y


----------



## Jen123

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




That is insane!! Congrats!


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> Found some goodies at TJs today, tons of heavily discounted ALC about $34 per top - tons of goodies.  I didn't buy the stuff below, I wish I was ladyish so I could wear that Valentino suit&#128157;
> 
> 
> This Chloe bag went from 899 to $289 - but I have NO use for it
> View attachment 2682896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682897
> View attachment 2682898
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682899
> View attachment 2682900




I bought that yellow rag and bone blazer! I'm returning it though because I don't think I'll wear it much


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

gottaluvmybags said:


> Found some goodies at TJs today, tons of heavily discounted ALC about $34 per top - tons of goodies.  I didn't buy the stuff below, I wish I was ladyish so I could wear that Valentino suit&#128157;
> 
> 
> This Chloe bag went from 899 to $289 - but I have NO use for it
> View attachment 2682896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682897
> View attachment 2682898
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682899
> View attachment 2682900



I love that ivory colored suit.  The bag is cute, but that leather that scratches up drives me nuts.


----------



## LuxeDeb

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#55357;&#56412;&#55357;&#56411;&#55357;&#56416;&#55357;&#56407;


 
Wow, best price mistake ever! Gorgeous!


----------



## AEGIS

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




Oh I follow you on insta! That has got to be a mistake but hey---like I always say--who am I to question my blessings.


----------



## rockcandymelts

Picked this up on clearance at my local TJ Maxx today--Zac Posen Shirley bow satchel. Haven't had time to take anything but cell phone pics, so here's a link! On clearance for $220!

http://www.amazon.com/Spoke-Zac-Posen-Shirley-Satchel/dp/B008RJPLT6/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I'm not 100% sure I'll keep it....I usually prefer my bags have a shoulder strap, and not as an 'option.' Love that the bow is a bit more reserved and business-appropriate than most things with bows on them  (not that I don't love a good girly bow!). What do you guys think?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Ugh - so jealous of everyone's markdown finds! I went again today to two stores and there was nothing good left


----------



## katran26

gottaluvmybags said:


> Found some goodies at TJs today, tons of heavily discounted ALC about $34 per top - tons of goodies.  I didn't buy the stuff below, I wish I was ladyish so I could wear that Valentino suit&#128157;
> 
> 
> This Chloe bag went from 899 to $289 - but I have NO use for it
> View attachment 2682896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682897
> View attachment 2682898
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2682899
> View attachment 2682900




I love the Valentino two-piece....that's a huge discount considering how $$$ Valentino clothing is


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Chloe shorts $39




Paige jeans




Helmut Lang bra $15



ALC top




Spotted but didn't 
buy

Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## kylecombo

Thanks everyone, yes I've never seen anything like it! 



kcarmona said:


> Whoa that's amazing! That has to be a mistake right? Either way you lucked out





shoppinggalnyc said:


> Holy cow - that's amazing!!!





katran26 said:


> WOW! That's definitely a mistake! An awesome one!





SEWDimples said:


> Awesome find. What a deal.
> 
> Congrats!





sacko said:


> OMG this find is amazing!!!!!! congrats





Ginger Tea said:


> That is so cool!





gottaluvmybags said:


> You're killing me!





LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, best price mistake ever! Gorgeous!





AEGIS said:


> Oh I follow you on insta! That has got to be a mistake but hey---like I always say--who am I to question my blessings.


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> Chloe shorts $39
> 
> View attachment 2683862
> 
> 
> Paige jeans
> 
> View attachment 2683863
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang bra $15
> View attachment 2683864
> 
> 
> ALC top
> 
> View attachment 2683865
> 
> 
> Spotted but didn't
> buy
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683866




Those shorts are tdf!!


----------



## ReiChan1

Jen123 said:


> Thank you so much! Tjs are such a hit or miss depending on where you live... When I lived up north it seemed like nothing made it to the second markdown, and here in the south it seems like no one cares about these brands because they get so marked down!


I live North too! (near Boston) There was a Fendi 2Jours bag I was eyeing but it never made it to the second markdown either! I went to my relative's house in North Carolina when I was way younger and I remember my mother buying so many Escada items because they were all less than $20!!!


----------



## ReiChan1

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


Wow!! Amazing! I wish the stores near Boston did better.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Thanks Jen!  Gotta get a tan now!  How would you guys style them?


----------



## ReiChan1

polyvore.com/cgi/img-thing?.out=jpg&size=l&tid=97561955

I found these Italian-made oxfords for $15, but this was the best thing I could find >.< The leather is really soft and they fit perfectly, so I thought "why not?"  I also saw a Dolce and Gabbana silk shirt for $22, but it wasn't exactly my style.... Thinking that I might get it anyway as a future gift for someone....


----------



## kylecombo

i love those chloe shorts! and for that price! oh my


gottaluvmybags said:


> Chloe shorts $39
> 
> View attachment 2683862
> 
> 
> Paige jeans
> 
> View attachment 2683863
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang bra $15
> View attachment 2683864
> 
> 
> ALC top
> 
> View attachment 2683865
> 
> 
> Spotted but didn't
> buy
> 
> Karl Lagerfeld
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2683866


----------



## kylecombo

ReiChan1 said:


> I live North too! (near Boston) There was a Fendi 2Jours bag I was eyeing but it never made it to the second markdown either! I went to my relative's house in North Carolina when I was way younger and I remember my mother buying so many Escada items because they were all less than $20!!!



totally agree, a green celine TRIO sat at TJ for at least a month, i posted about it twice on my instagram! theres a mini balenciaga and a falabella bucket bag sitting there right now, heavily discounted and a pink valentino dress 2nd or 3rd markdwn, cant tell--too many stickers! and yesterday i saw an escada skirt for 39.


----------



## katran26

kylecombo said:


> totally agree, a green celine TRIO sat at TJ for at least a month, i posted about it twice on my instagram! theres a mini balenciaga and a falabella bucket bag sitting there right now, heavily discounted and a pink valentino dress 2nd or 3rd markdwn, cant tell--too many stickers! and yesterday i saw an escada skirt for 39.




I'm so jealous! I'm near Boston too and I've never seen goodies that I want make it to 3rd markdown *sigh*


----------



## sparksfly

kylecombo said:


> totally agree, a green celine TRIO sat at TJ for at least a month, i posted about it twice on my instagram! theres a mini balenciaga and a falabella bucket bag sitting there right now, heavily discounted and a pink valentino dress 2nd or 3rd markdwn, cant tell--too many stickers! and yesterday i saw an escada skirt for 39.




Which TJX do you go to? I never find designer stuff. I'm in need of a dress for a wedding, what does the Valentino dress look like?


----------



## shester

I recently purchased a pair of Dolce & Gabbana wool pants for $29


----------



## katran26

shester said:


> I recently purchased a pair of Dolce & Gabbana wool pants for $29
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2684478




Amazing!! great find...I love Dolce clothing- the fit is amazing


----------



## shester

katran26 said:


> Amazing!! great find...I love Dolce clothing- the fit is amazing




Thanks! And you're right, I love the way they fit and feel.


----------



## Jen123

gottaluvmybags said:


> Thanks Jen!  Gotta get a tan now!  How would you guys style them?




If you wanted to go for an edgier look you could pair with a leather jacket or leather detailed top... Or a jean jacket could be really cute with some wedges. Or a nautical striped top could work well too!


----------



## rjshops

gottaluvmybags said:


> Thanks Jen!  Gotta get a tan now!  How would you guys style them?



You could wear them with a flowy top -- I'm thinking a two piece -- a spaghetti strap tank with a sheer (silk or chiffon) overlay over the tank. The top should hit you at the top of the shorts or a little bit longer.

*or*

You could wear the shorts with a fitted top and a leather (either bolero or waist length) jacket as Jen123 has already suggested.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Great ideas - I'm loving the help!  I think I will try them tomorrow with my current Elliott denim jacket and maybe jcrew ballerina tshirt


----------



## myown

i´m going to london next month, is there a good TJ?


----------



## Baileylouise

The one in Kensington high street was pretty good when I went last year , I think the yellow final clearance starts soon.


----------



## myown

haha, my husband will hate me. He hates TK Maxx!

thanks for the reply *baileylouise*


----------



## Baileylouise

No sweat , I used to work in one of their stores. Lots of bargains to be had you have to search everywhere .


----------



## CaliChic

myown said:


> haha, my husband will hate me. He hates TK Maxx!
> 
> thanks for the reply *baileylouise*



I agree! My bf hates that place as well lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## KelliCouture

When does TJMAXX AND MARSHALLS start their YELLOW TAG sale? I hope it starts soon because I'm ready to get some major bargains!!!!  &#128091; &#128132; &#128083; &#128096; &#127746; &#128087; &#128092; &#128141;&#128089;
-K


----------



## LexielLoveee

My treasure of the day


----------



## JNH14

KelliCouture said:


> When does TJMAXX AND MARSHALLS start their YELLOW TAG sale? I hope it starts soon because I'm ready to get some major bargains!!!!  &#128091; &#128132; &#128083; &#128096; &#127746; &#128087; &#128092; &#128141;&#128089;
> -K





It's started-got an email today...


----------



## katran26

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2686085
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day




So pretty!!! Congrats


----------



## katran26

JNH14 said:


> It's started-got an email today...




Already? They just had their 3rd sticker markdown...maybe they're trying to move inventory fast


----------



## v24

katran26 said:


> Already? They just had their 3rd sticker markdown...maybe they're trying to move inventory fast



I went to Marshalls today and didn't find any yellow tags. Maybe it's just mine since it's kind of slow on markdowns in general.


----------



## stacestall

JNH14 said:


> It's started-got an email today...




I went to the Tjmaxx in the Raleigh-Durham area and didn't see any yellow tags [emoji26]


----------



## katran26

v24 said:


> I went to Marshalls today and didn't find any yellow tags. Maybe it's just mine since it's kind of slow on markdowns in general.




Yeah, mine had nothing today either- that's why I curious why another poster said they started...seems too soon


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I saw a pair of $39 Valentinos today too! No yellow stickers by me but lots of markdowns...



LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2686085
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day


----------



## LexielLoveee

Do u go to nyc locations or north jersey?


----------



## LuxeDeb

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2686085
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day


 
So sexy! Love the bling!


----------



## JNH14

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/clearance/cat270011


My email said online and in stores....


----------



## sacko

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2686085
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day



cool find!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Picked up these nice Coach heels and Converse Chuck Taylor in this great blue color.

Also, bought some many items from Clearance for under $20, including:

James Perse, Vince, Splendid, French Connection, Young Fabulous & Broke and Free People to name a few.


----------



## SEWDimples

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2686085
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day



Awesome deal! 

Congrats!


----------



## rainrowan

I saw some amazing handbags at TJ Maxx at the Poughkeepsie, NY location this past weekend. Lots of Coach, Kate Spade, Michael Kors, more than any other time I've been there. I just went to window shop unfortunately but some person might get lucky if they're still restocking during open hours - I once had the pleasure of sifting through an entire industrial "freight cart" of Michael Kors the assistant had just wheeled out LOL


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

both but I saw those in NJ.



LexielLoveee said:


> Do u go to nyc locations or north jersey?


----------



## JNH14

I found a pair of Valentino summer weight slacks, originally $325 for $39.00...


----------



## jorton

Went to my local TKmaxx in England today, they had yellow tag clearance. They had a ton of handbags(non designer) for £10-12, some of them looks like they went straight to yellow tag clearance with no red tags between them. My local store isn't that great to begin with so I didn't really see anything I absolutely had to have but I did see Miss Sixty raincoats for £13 and faux leather jackets(that actually looked quite nice) for £15. They also had tons of tops and dresses for £5 and £10. Roxy, and Incase phone cases for £2-3. I got a pair of tights for 50p  Going to London this weekend so hopefully will find better deals if its not picked over!


----------



## JNH14

I asked yesterday when I was at TJMAAX and the manager told me that they only do the yellow tags once a year...has anyone else heard this?


----------



## Baileylouise

In England we have them twice a year . One after Xmas end of January then mid July for end of summer stock


----------



## katran26

JNH14 said:


> I asked yesterday when I was at TJMAAX and the manager told me that they only do the yellow tags once a year...has anyone else heard this?




I could've sworn they do it twice a year, but maybe they changed it. A few years back they used to...


----------



## LuxeDeb

I am hoping for yellow tags soon, just like everyone else. I found some good red tags yesterday though.

Sorrelli necklace $29. Sorrelli earrings $15. Bee earrings by Vintage Italy $29.


----------



## LuxeDeb

A few more items.

Jimmy Choo Exotic 3.3oz EDT $29
Italians napkins s/4 $7
Fred Chillipedes (makes caterpillar ice cubes) $3.50
Fred Fish Stix party pix (reusable picks with fish design in sardine looking container) $2
Also got a bunch of cute gift bags at $1 each (not pictured)


----------



## gottaluvmybags

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more items.
> 
> Jimmy Choo Exotic 3.3oz EDT $29
> Italians napkins s/4 $7
> Fred Chillipedes (makes caterpillar ice cubes) $3.50
> Fred Fish Stix party pix (reusable picks with fish design in sardine looking container) $2
> Also got a bunch of cute gift bags at $1 each (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 2689702



How is the Jimmy Choo perfume?


----------



## NikkNak728

gottaluvmybags said:


> How is the Jimmy Choo perfume?




My fav perfume ever! I ended up buying it for the second time at duty free in Canada so if she doesn't respond you have my opinion, it's wonderful!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

NikkNak728 said:


> My fav perfume ever! I ended up buying it for the second time at duty free in Canada so if she doesn't respond you have my opinion, it's wonderful!




I have to try it!  Thanks for your feedback &#128157;


----------



## afsweet

Stopped by my marshalls yesterday but there wasn't anything good and definitely nothing high end. Did see a pair of toddler's uggs on clearance for like $40 though.


----------



## Michelle1x

rainrowan said:


> I saw some amazing handbags at TJ Maxx at the Poughkeepsie, NY location this past weekend. Lots of Coach, Kate Spade, Michael Kors, more than any other time I've been there. I just went to window shop unfortunately but some person might get lucky if they're still restocking during open hours - I once had the pleasure of sifting through an entire industrial "freight cart" of Michael Kors the assistant had just wheeled out LOL



I'm looking for the MK Tonne which is available at the Nord Anniversary sale now, but some say it shows up at TJM occasionally for cheaper.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_17_A

If anyone sees one... let me know, I can probably call and have them send it (I think TJM can do that).


----------



## alexandram

Michelle1x said:


> I'm looking for the MK Tonne which is available at the Nord Anniversary sale now, but some say it shows up at TJM occasionally for cheaper.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/michael..._sp=personalizedsort-_-browseresults-_-1_17_A
> 
> If anyone sees one... let me know, I can probably call and have them send it (I think TJM can do that).



It has been spotted @ TJM but they don't do charge/sends


----------



## Mitzy

I got a pair of Coach platform thongs in blue for $20. Not too sure about Coach shoes as I have never had a pair before, but worth a chance for that price I figured. They are super comfy. I can't do a picture, but here's a link to the same pair on Zappos - http://www.zappos.com/coach-jaden-azure

Also got a pair of bone & black kidskin Tahari ballet flats for $10. It's probably that same pair everyone has, I had a pair very similar in Australia so needed to replace them. They are good with black slacks.


----------



## LuxeDeb

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2686085
> 
> 
> My treasure of the day


 


gottaluvmybags said:


> How is the Jimmy Choo perfume?


 

Jimmy Choo Exotic smells wonderful! I still prefer the original, but this is a lighter, more "exotic" scent that is perfect for summer. If you can find it at your TJ Maxx, they sell the big 3.3oz for $39.99. My red tag of $29 was not a huge discount, but I have been thinking about getting it. It was a full bottle that someone probably returned, so it was discounted. I do not think they are marking them all down. It retails for $88, so this is a great deal.


----------



## kcarmona

One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited


----------



## gottaluvmybags

kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited
> 
> View attachment 2691936
> 
> View attachment 2691938




WOW - that is stunning


----------



## katran26

kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited
> 
> View attachment 2691936
> 
> View attachment 2691938




Now *that* is a bargain!! Congrats


----------



## alexandram

kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited
> 
> View attachment 2691936
> 
> View attachment 2691938



Gorgeous dress!


----------



## louvigilante

kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited
> 
> View attachment 2691936
> 
> View attachment 2691938




She's stunning!

Anyone ever notice new clearance stuff? My store got a bunch in this week.


----------



## kcarmona

louvigilante said:


> She's stunning!
> 
> Anyone ever notice new clearance stuff? My store got a bunch in this week.




Thank you! And I noticed more stuff on clearance, but no yellow tags. And there was also some seriously slim pickings when it came to bags and shoes. Literally one pair of shoes and one bag in the runway section!


----------



## SEWDimples

kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited
> 
> View attachment 2691936
> 
> View attachment 2691938



Congrats! 

What a steal.


----------



## kcarmona

Thanks everyone!


----------



## louvigilante

kcarmona said:


> Thank you! And I noticed more stuff on clearance, but no yellow tags. And there was also some seriously slim pickings when it came to bags and shoes. Literally one pair of shoes and one bag in the runway section!




I noticed that too about shoes and bags for my runway. We have a ton of shoes but only a handful of designer. I'm just waiting for yellow tags now. Just a few more weeks.


----------



## sacko

kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited
> 
> View attachment 2691936
> 
> View attachment 2691938


 
WOW!!!! what an amazing find... OMG that is such a great bargain. You and yours finds never cease to amaze me!!!!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That dress is amazing! Score!



kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited
> 
> View attachment 2691936
> 
> View attachment 2691938


----------



## storeberry

kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited




Beautiful dress! Love it!!!


----------



## l.ch.

Hello dear TPFers!

I am visiting New York City for the first time in my life and since I live in Europe, where we don't have TJmaxx, I thought I could check out the one that is near my hotel. Do you think it is worth to take some time off of the sightseeing? I am interested in high-end brands, but I think these (if they exist at all at this location) will probably be vanished by the time I decide to go. I am staying near Times Square, by the way, so the nearest location is on the 57th str. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## JNH14

sacko said:


> WOW!!!! what an amazing find... OMG that is such a great bargain. You and yours finds never cease to amaze me!!!!




The TJMAXX store manager near me told me they only do yellow tags once a year...has anyone heard any differently?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I don't care for the TJ Maxx by 57th -  it's small and always a mess. Very little designer too. I think the 18th street one and the 100th ones are better IMO. It will be worth the walk or subway ride 



l.ch. said:


> Hello dear TPFers!
> 
> I am visiting New York City for the first time in my life and since I live in Europe, where we don't have TJmaxx, I thought I could check out the one that is near my hotel. Do you think it is worth to take some time off of the sightseeing? I am interested in high-end brands, but I think these (if they exist at all at this location) will probably be vanished by the time I decide to go. I am staying near Times Square, by the way, so the nearest location is on the 57th str. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited
> 
> View attachment 2691936
> 
> View attachment 2691938


 
What an amazing score! That dress is gorgeous & Armani for a fantastic price. A new zipper is peanuts compared to what you paid. The only super red tag I have seen lately is what would have been an adorable Rag & Bone knit dress. It was marked down to $39 I think, but one sleeve was so torn it was unrepairable. Oh well!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> A few more items.
> 
> Jimmy Choo Exotic 3.3oz EDT $29
> Italians napkins s/4 $7
> Fred Chillipedes (makes caterpillar ice cubes) $3.50
> Fred Fish Stix party pix (reusable picks with fish design in sardine looking container) $2
> Also got a bunch of cute gift bags at $1 each (not pictured)
> 
> View attachment 2689702



I have those chillipedes haha I get a kick out of them


----------



## katran26

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I don't care for the TJ Maxx by 57th -  it's small and always a mess. Very little designer too. I think the 18th street one and the 100th ones are better IMO. It will be worth the walk or subway ride



I'll second that - everytime I go to 57th when I'm in NYC it's always pretty crowded, and the location is kind of small. I've rarely found big steals while there...the other location are better.


----------



## l.ch.

Thank you so much shoppinggalnyc and katran26! I don't know if I will have the time to go there, because I am with my husband and I don't want to drag him with me to shopping expeditions , because he is bored and I get anxious, but thank you anyway! You saved me time! Off to see the Met now!


----------



## katran26

l.ch. said:


> Thank you so much shoppinggalnyc and katran26! I don't know if I will have the time to go there, because I am with my husband and I don't want to drag him with me to shopping expeditions , because he is bored and I get anxious, but thank you anyway! You saved me time! Off to see the Met now!



you're very welcome  the Met is amazing!!! enjoy


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found these Rebecca Minkoff sandals for $29 at TJM in Glendale. Cute for summer.


----------



## Leto

I found both Frye Quincy boat shoes at Marshalls. They are so comfortable!


----------



## K_couture

in the Markham Marshall's! Kate spade and coach bags only... I'm on the hunt for some discounted premium bags!


----------



## astromantic

Found these at Winners at various locations:  a Cole & Mason electric mill for $9 and found my Keds/canvas sneaker replacement for summer -  a pair of Esprit metallic beige canvas sneakers for $10. Starting to see a lot of second markdowns.


----------



## Jinsun

Went to the runway store in Durham and scored Fendi wedges. I can't wear heels so I'm praying these wont kill my feet. Size 6 would've been perfect. $149 plus $40 coupon!


----------



## Jinsun

Btw, don't know what to coordinate my clothes with these shoes.


----------



## K_couture

nice finds! I'm looking for a givenchy nightingale, if anyone sees one in Toronto let me now! willing to travel  Costco online had a pink one for $1599 but sold out in one day!  I would like a black one so will wait it out! I see some posts and hear from people that costco store
sold givenchy totes! Thanks in advance


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2695610
> 
> View attachment 2695613
> 
> 
> Went to the runway store in Durham and scored Fendi wedges. I can't wear heels so I'm praying these wont kill my feet. Size 6 would've been perfect. $149 plus $40 coupon!




I have these!!!  I had a similar pair and loved them so much - I can't stand too many shoes but my Fendi wedges are the best ever!


----------



## kylecombo

K_couture said:


> nice finds! I'm looking for a givenchy nightingale, if anyone sees one in Toronto let me now! willing to travel  Costco online had a pink one for $1599 but sold out in one day!  I would like a black one so will wait it out! I see some posts and hear from people that costco store
> sold givenchy totes! Thanks in advance




There is a givenchy nightingale on the runway website this AM


More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


----------



## katran26

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 2695610
> 
> View attachment 2695613
> 
> 
> Went to the runway store in Durham and scored Fendi wedges. I can't wear heels so I'm praying these wont kill my feet. Size 6 would've been perfect. $149 plus $40 coupon!




Those are really cute! I find Fendi to run a little small sometimes so 6.5 might be better overall....although not sure how this style runs.


----------



## glasskey

Over the past few weeks at various Twin Cities Marshalls, found plenty of James Perse ($12-$15 range), Vince (30-50), Juicy Couture and Marc by MJ swimsuits ($10-20), and a cute stripey Isaac Mizrahi suitcase with 360 wheels ($50). At Mall of America, they have TONS of Coach flats for $30. I think I may be getting a bit too old for Coach, but they were cute and that's so cheap that I had to buy a pair (satin leopard print with rosettes.) (Of course I'm a bit old for JC too but whatever, their swimsuits are cute and provide bottom coverage for my big butt.)

Oh yeah, and I found a great Rag and Bone denim shirt for $25 at TJMaxx Runway in Knollwood. I've been looking for a nice denim shirt forever ever since Emily wore one with white shorts on Revenge a few seasons ago lol, but didn't want something too frumpy/80s.


----------



## LexielLoveee




----------



## LexielLoveee

Alice and olivia summertime floral dress  loving clearance time!


----------



## gail13

I found this Emilio Pucci Duster Coat in white silk at TJ Maxx marked down for $299.  I'm on the fence.  It's pretty, but it's missing a belt and it is white silk.  Does anyone have any input?

It does fit well and I was thinking it could be great with skinny jeans or black pants and heels.   But not sure $299 is a deal?  Especially with the missing belt and you know TJ's, they are not going to mark it down more than a few bucks anyway.


----------



## AnnaFreud

These Birkenstock Papillio Gizehs are only $19 at Marshall's in Seal Beach. There are 4 pairs of size 6 available. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Would have gotten them but I need a 5. So cheap! Nordstrom Rack still has them for $49.


----------



## Ilovemiau

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2698786
> View attachment 2698787
> 
> 
> Alice and olivia summertime floral dress  loving clearance time!




So pretty enjoy


----------



## katran26

gail13 said:


> I found this Emilio Pucci Duster Coat in white silk at TJ Maxx marked down for $299.  I'm on the fence.  It's pretty, but it's missing a belt and it is white silk.  Does anyone have any input?
> 
> It does fit well and I was thinking it could be great with skinny jeans or black pants and heels.   But not sure $299 is a deal?  Especially with the missing belt and you know TJ's, they are not going to mark it down more than a few bucks anyway.



I'm a huuuuuuuuuuge Pucci fan, but I would be on the fence too - no belt? That makes me angry, when things arrive at TJ's etc. with missing parts. I would probably wait for them to mark it down, OR, head over to the customer service desk and inform them that it's missing a belt, and if they can put it on clearance. They've done this for me before. If the price is less than $200 I would get it.


----------



## rockcandymelts

gail13 said:


> I found this Emilio Pucci Duster Coat in white silk at TJ Maxx marked down for $299.  I'm on the fence.  It's pretty, but it's missing a belt and it is white silk.  Does anyone have any input?
> 
> It does fit well and I was thinking it could be great with skinny jeans or black pants and heels.   But not sure $299 is a deal?  Especially with the missing belt and you know TJ's, they are not going to mark it down more than a few bucks anyway.



If it were me, I'd ask myself if I would like it enough to buy it for that price if it wasn't made by Pucci. It's pretty, and the silk is nice, but since it's white (I'm horrible about spilling things  ) and missing the belt, I'd pass at that price.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I agree that it's still overpriced sans belt and that color is dangerous. 



gail13 said:


> I found this Emilio Pucci Duster Coat in white silk at TJ Maxx marked down for $299.  I'm on the fence.  It's pretty, but it's missing a belt and it is white silk.  Does anyone have any input?
> 
> It does fit well and I was thinking it could be great with skinny jeans or black pants and heels.   But not sure $299 is a deal?  Especially with the missing belt and you know TJ's, they are not going to mark it down more than a few bucks anyway.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Some recent TJ Maxx finds of mine:  

I got this Daniel Rainn blouse for $20. Here it is on Nordstrom Rack. Apparently, it retailed for $72. https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/736491/daniel-rainn-daniel-rainn-splitneck-roll-sleeve-print-blouse-plus-size?color=Blue#results

I also found  a really cool Bali Couture bangle. Paid $160. It is quite weighty. Here's the same bracelet in an eBay listing. http://www.ebay.com/itm/925-BALI-SILVER-14K-GOLD-TWIN-DRAGON-TWISTED-ROPE-BRACELET-AQUAMARINE-320-/311024601734?pt=US_Fine_Bracelets&hash=item486a82ca86


----------



## sdkitty

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Got these gorgeous Argento Vivo sterling silver earrings for $20 today at TJ Maxx


those are pretty
TJ Maxx has some nice silver jewelry for good prices
I recently needed to replace a silver chain.  All the stores wanted $45 or more on sale and I got a nice one at TJ Maxx for $25.


----------



## polkadot654

I have been looking for high waisted denim shorts that aren't completely ridiculous or over priced forever and I found some for $10 by the urban outfitters brand BDG (meaning they're fair quality) for way cheaper than at urban! And I got a cute american eagle top for $10 too. 

The clearance event is happening but nothing was fantastic at either of the locations I've visited (in MA).


----------



## SEWDimples

Found a nice Peter Millar cashmere sweater size L for $49 at Marshalls on clearance.


----------



## glasskey

Nordstrom Rack was a bust today, but the TJMaxx Runway had  a great shipment of Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spade jewelry. I got a goldtone snake charm RM necklace for $14 (MSRP $98) and a few $16 Kate Spade bangles (MSRP $78) for my bridesmaids. Then, as I was passing by the watch section, I saw two STUNNING Karl Lagerfield zip watches. A silver one $39 (MSRP $295) and a black and gold one for $60 (MSRP $795).

My camera phone is broken, but I found a picture of the silver one. 

This is probably my last shopping expedition in the Twin Cities before I get hitched and move to Omaha, Nebraska. There are no runway TJ Maxxes or Nordstrom Racks in Omaha. I am super bummed.

...maybe I should reconsider this marriage. (j/k)

(I also found a great Halston Heritage silk blouse for $34 ($msrp $265)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

SEWDimples said:


> Found a nice Peter Millar cashmere sweater size L for $49 at Marshalls on clearance.



Nice! I bet it is super soft and cozy.


----------



## Jen123

glasskey said:


> Nordstrom Rack was a bust today, but the TJMaxx Runway had  a great shipment of Rebecca Minkoff and Kate Spade jewelry. I got a goldtone snake charm RM necklace for $14 (MSRP $98) and a few $16 Kate Spade bangles (MSRP $78) for my bridesmaids. Then, as I was passing by the watch section, I saw two STUNNING Karl Lagerfield zip watches. A silver one $39 (MSRP $295) and a black and gold one for $60 (MSRP $795).
> 
> My camera phone is broken, but I found a picture of the silver one.
> 
> This is probably my last shopping expedition in the Twin Cities before I get hitched and move to Omaha, Nebraska. There are no runway TJ Maxxes or Nordstrom Racks in Omaha. I am super bummed.
> 
> ...maybe I should reconsider this marriage. (j/k)
> 
> (I also found a great Halston Heritage silk blouse for $34 ($msrp $265)



I feel your pain...... I just moved from my runway and rack too  and now the closest ones are 2 hours away. I figure it'll be a shopping cleanse lol


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I found this Valentino jacket/pleated cardigan for $150 and even though I hate the customer service and lousy policies at TJ I could not leave it there, so much for standing on principle, shame on me.

Basically if you buy at a runway location you cannot return at another store, some stores take some stuff some don't.  Second issue is that although they will gladly sell you damaged items they often don't want to return the item, I hasn't shopped there in months and I really think I'm not going back.


----------



## SEWDimples

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Nice! I bet it is super soft and cozy.



You know it.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

gottaluvmybags said:


> I found this Valentino jacket/pleated cardigan for $150 and even though I hate the customer service and lousy policies at TJ I could not leave it there, so much for standing on principle, shame on me.
> 
> Basically if you buy at a runway location you cannot return at another store, some stores take some stuff some don't.  Second issue is that although they will gladly sell you damaged items they often don't want to return the item, I hasn't shopped there in months and I really think I'm not going back.
> 
> View attachment 2700929


 
Same goes with their tags, I had an instance that a dress according to their system was showing as a tshirt, although they had bunch of the same dress with same kind of tag hanging right there!!!! And we are talking about a regular merchendise and not a Runway merchendise!!!


----------



## katran26

gottaluvmybags said:


> I found this Valentino jacket/pleated cardigan for $150 and even though I hate the customer service and lousy policies at TJ I could not leave it there, so much for standing on principle, shame on me.
> 
> Basically if you buy at a runway location you cannot return at another store, some stores take some stuff some don't.  Second issue is that although they will gladly sell you damaged items they often don't want to return the item, I hasn't shopped there in months and I really think I'm not going back.
> 
> View attachment 2700929




That is a beauty though! Definitely worth it  I TOTALLY agree about the damaged items thing...even though I've gotten bargains at TJ's, I've had to be super vigilant about that and have found a lot of damaged/missing buttons/tears etc in the Runway dept.


----------



## gail13

gottaluvmybags said:


> I found this Valentino jacket/pleated cardigan for $150 and even though I hate the customer service and lousy policies at TJ I could not leave it there, so much for standing on principle, shame on me.
> 
> Basically if you buy at a runway location you cannot return at another store, some stores take some stuff some don't.  Second issue is that although they will gladly sell you damaged items they often don't want to return the item, I hasn't shopped there in months and I really think I'm not going back.
> 
> View attachment 2700929



That is gorgeous.  Sometimes TJ makes me so mad.  I was once accused of trying to return something that wasn't purchased there altho I had the receipt and tags were on the top.  Another deceitful customer had returned something that was never purchased there;  I bought it, and then returned it.  I have seen this be a big problem there-tag switching.


----------



## MahoganyQT

gail13 said:


> That is gorgeous.  Sometimes TJ makes me so mad.  I was once accused of trying to return something that wasn't purchased there altho I had the receipt and tags were on the top.  Another deceitful customer had returned something that was never purchased there;  I bought it, and then returned it.  I have seen this be a big problem there-tag switching.




It's a shame how deceitful people ruin it for everyone. I tried to purchase a clearance Tory Burch blouse but was made to feel like a criminal while two employes scrutinized the tags and told me that I couldn't purchase it because the tag was switched!  My conscious was clear because I know I didn't switch it but I felt very uncomfortable because I know that they thought that I did it!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

gail13 said:


> That is gorgeous.  Sometimes TJ makes me so mad.  I was once accused of trying to return something that wasn't purchased there altho I had the receipt and tags were on the top.  Another deceitful customer had returned something that was never purchased there;  I bought it, and then returned it.  I have seen this be a big problem there-tag switching.




That is my biggest concern there.  I called out a rag n bone top that had a switched tag and nobody cares, unless it comes back to them.  I bought a couple of ALC tops, two were the same with the exception of the missing undershirt and therefore was marked down due to that.

They accused me of trying to return the undershirt with another tag, i was so embarrassed but thankfully there was another too there to show them they were wrong.  They wouldn't return it because their tag didn't match the description, mind you it was a $5 difference but at the cheaper price they were showing.... I said no.  I need to contact customer service.


----------



## bakeacookie

Tag switching and damaged products are the main reasons why I stopped shopping at TJMaxx/Marshalls. 
They also don't have as great of deals as much. Markdowns seem to take forever. 

Kind of a bummer, they used to have such great deals.


----------



## katran26

bakeacookie said:


> Tag switching and damaged products are the main reasons why I stopped shopping at TJMaxx/Marshalls.
> They also don't have as great of deals as much. Markdowns seem to take forever.
> 
> Kind of a bummer, they used to have such great deals.




Only a few years ago I remember yellow tags on Runway items- $29, $34, $59 etc for huge brands like Missoni, etc. I miss those days!


----------



## bakeacookie

katran26 said:


> Only a few years ago I remember yellow tags on Runway items- $29, $34, $59 etc for huge brands like Missoni, etc. I miss those days!




And they weren't hanging by a thread! 
The longer an item is on the floor, the higher possibility of damage. Markdowns need to happen more frequently!


----------



## stacestall

bakeacookie said:


> And they weren't hanging by a thread!
> The longer an item is on the floor, the higher possibility of damage. Markdowns need to happen more frequently!




Yes!!! This is so true!! Almost every nice designer item I find has runs or tears all over it, especially the helmut lang tops, and they've only been marked down once to roughly $69 or $59 bucks, who wants to pay that much for a damaged shirt? Smh I'm just disappointed in TJ Maxx. Their selection has gone down and the time it takes for markdowns is just crazy


----------



## bakeacookie

stacestall said:


> Yes!!! This is so true!! Almost every nice designer item I find has runs or tears all over it, especially the helmut lang tops, and they've only been marked down once to roughly $69 or $59 bucks, who wants to pay that much for a damaged shirt? Smh I'm just disappointed in TJ Maxx. Their selection has gone down and the time it takes for markdowns is just crazy



Anything knit or silk, anything with embroidery, beading, will be destroyed. Leather scratched and scuffed to the point of no repair (so disappointing in handbags as well), shoes will look worn. 

If there are good items, and there sometimes are if they're not delicate items, it will be marked down by like 1,5,10$ at a time. Lol. I think someone's posted "markdowns" that were 1$ less than the TJ price. 

But great for those with the patience to search and the abilities to repair items! I've seen some where if I had the confidence in my sewing skills to repair the item, I'm sure it would've been an awesome deal. 

but nobody got time for that.


----------



## katran26

bakeacookie said:


> And they weren't hanging by a thread!
> The longer an item is on the floor, the higher possibility of damage. Markdowns need to happen more frequently!




Totally! I keep returning to my TJ maxx & monitoring the same clearance items- no markdown since late June...


----------



## katran26

stacestall said:


> Yes!!! This is so true!! Almost every nice designer item I find has runs or tears all over it, especially the helmut lang tops, and they've only been marked down once to roughly $69 or $59 bucks, who wants to pay that much for a damaged shirt? Smh I'm just disappointed in TJ Maxx. Their selection has gone down and the time it takes for markdowns is just crazy




I found 2 Pucci blouses back in May I think. One I bought for full price $159 (msrp online was $1,000+ in another store) and the other I would've gotten but didn't want to overdo it.

A month later I saw the other blouse- it was clearance, $119 or so, and the difference was there was a HUGE tear in the back...

I feel like full (TJ Maxx) price items are pretty safe (not damaged) but once they hit the clearance rack beware. Always take a good look at what you're buying...


----------



## remy12

stacestall said:


> Yes!!! This is so true!! Almost every nice designer item I find has runs or tears all over it, especially the helmut lang tops, and they've only been marked down once to roughly $69 or $59 bucks, who wants to pay that much for a damaged shirt? Smh I'm just disappointed in TJ Maxx. Their selection has gone down and the time it takes for markdowns is just crazy





+1


I rarely go to their stores anymore. The selection, especially the shoes are awful.


----------



## gail13

gottaluvmybags said:


> That is my biggest concern there.  I called out a rag n bone top that had a switched tag and nobody cares, unless it comes back to them.  I bought a couple of ALC tops, two were the same with the exception of the missing undershirt and therefore was marked down due to that.
> 
> They accused me of trying to return the undershirt with another tag, i was so embarrassed but thankfully there was another too there to show them they were wrong.  They wouldn't return it because their tag didn't match the description, mind you it was a $5 difference but at the cheaper price they were showing.... I said no.  I need to contact customer service.



I wonder why Nordstrom Rack doesn't seem to have these issues?


----------



## Leto

NR tracks their stuff, you can scan the tag and know exactly what it is unless it is a refurb I think. Apparently TJ Maxx and Marshall's don't keep inventory. I asked them once to check if the have another size of shoes that I really loved, but the guy in the shoe section said they don't have them. In believe that he was just lazy to check, I asked at the cash register is they can scan and look up...nope they can't do it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Yeah, the difference is in the receipts. Nordstrom rack has the name of the item or style. Enough info to google the item and it'll come up. Plus, 

TJ/Marshall's receipts just say "women's top" or something super generic.


----------



## katran26

Leto said:


> NR tracks their stuff, you can scan the tag and know exactly what it is unless it is a refurb I think. Apparently TJ Maxx and Marshall's don't keep inventory. I asked them once to check if the have another size of shoes that I really loved, but the guy in the shoe section said they don't have them. In believe that he was just lazy to check, I asked at the cash register is they can scan and look up...nope they can't do it.




NR is way more organized in that way.

But also, TJ's doesn't control their Runway stuff well. I've routinely found "returned" Runway items at non-Runway stores, which they're not supposed to do. Most non-Runway TJ's employees might not be aware of specific items etc to keep track. And as there's no scanning system it's no wonder things get misplaced/wrongly returned/etc.


----------



## alpp

I found a Sultra Seductress flat iron on clearance for $39 -- currently sold for $210! I was even considering paying full price as my old iron had just died.  Couldn't be happier


----------



## legibet

katran26 said:


> NR is way more organized in that way.
> 
> But also, TJ's doesn't control their Runway stuff well. I've routinely found "returned" Runway items at non-Runway stores, which they're not supposed to do. Most non-Runway TJ's employees might not be aware of specific items etc to keep track. And as there's no scanning system it's no wonder things get misplaced/wrongly returned/etc.


In addition, TJMaxx employees themselves often destroy nice clothes by putting an anti-theft plastic thing right on fabric. Any thing in silk or delicate fabric gets a big hole from the pin.


----------



## Leto

legibet said:


> In addition, TJMaxx employees themselves often destroy nice clothes by putting an anti-theft plastic thing right on fabric. Any thing in silk or delicate fabric gets a big hole from the pin.


Agreed, this is super frustrating!


----------



## katran26

legibet said:


> In addition, TJMaxx employees themselves often destroy nice clothes by putting an anti-theft plastic thing right on fabric. Any thing in silk or delicate fabric gets a big hole from the pin.




Good point! I've seen that happen SOOOO many times...


----------



## lettuceshop

legibet said:


> In addition, TJMaxx employees themselves often destroy nice clothes by putting an anti-theft plastic thing right on fabric. Any thing in silk or delicate fabric gets a big hole from the pin.




I've brought that point up more than once in different stores. I've walked away from leather goods because they have permanently damaged items because of the anti theft device. They have also double pinned those devices in clothes and made them impossible to try on.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I'm glad (but bummed) I'm not the only one.  I decided to take back items I still have the receipt and tags for that I have not worn yet.  When they asked why  I was returning I said because I'm protesting your lack of customer service.  They took 23 minutes to "check" my return... Each item was under $50....


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Personally, I have found that TJ Maxx/Marshalls is not even worth shopping at. A LOT of their designer items are flawed at the markdown price and Nordstrom Rack is MUCH better about protecting the integrity of their clothing. Stuff at the Rack is not destroyed...at least the ones out here in Northern California therefore I don't even bother going to Marshalls or TJ Maxx anymore.


----------



## katran26

ilovemykiddos said:


> Personally, I have found that TJ Maxx/Marshalls is not even worth shopping at. A LOT of their designer items are flawed at the markdown price and Nordstrom Rack is MUCH better about protecting the integrity of their clothing. Stuff at the Rack is not destroyed...at least the ones out here in Northern California therefore I don't even bother going to Marshalls or TJ Maxx anymore.




I used to buy so many amazing things at TJ's---and a lot were in great condition. But the past few years have been very so-so. Flawed merchandise is a huge issue when something ends up on clearance.

My NR is petty mediocre though (sadly). So I buy most of my clothing at Yoox.com (everything comes in immaculate condition, and prices are amazing)...or NM/Saks during sales.


----------



## jamamcg

I got the most amazing Margiela paper tshirt yesterday. For £29.99


----------



## sacko

Wow!!!!! i love that!!!! what is it made of?


----------



## Hanakimi

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2698784
> View attachment 2698785



That is lovely! Is that also Alice + Olivia?


----------



## LexielLoveee

Hanakimi said:


> That is lovely! Is that also Alice + Olivia?




Yes!! I love there stuff.


@lexieloveee


----------



## LexielLoveee

My deal of the day I have 3 weddings this fall so I figured bargin dress new excuse to get a new pair of Loubs  thanks for letting me share ladies. 


@lexieloveee


----------



## jamamcg

sacko said:


> Wow!!!!! i love that!!!! what is it made of?



The tshirt is 100% viscose. And the exterior is 100% paper. I also noticed a Conde Nast sticker inside so I guess it was a press sample sent for vogue or tatler


----------



## sacko

jamamcg said:


> The tshirt is 100% viscose. And the exterior is 100% paper. I also noticed a Conde Nast sticker inside so I guess it was a press sample sent for vogue or tatler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2706729
> 
> View attachment 2706730



wow you probably couldn't wash it then lol


----------



## louvigilante

Anyone know if yellow tags coming this week?


----------



## bakeacookie

DBF scores better than I do at Marshalls.

He got Versace ties for 40$.


----------



## JNH14

louvigilante said:


> Anyone know if yellow tags coming this week?




Everyone keeps asking about yellow tags, when I asked the manager of my Runway store-she told me they only do this once a year.  Has anybody else heard differently?


----------



## Lubina

> TJ Maxx/Marshalls is not even worth shopping at.


 
Yes. It's all about location and sometimes not even that. I went to a TJ in an upscale area. Every item in their Runway section (a grand total of 1 rack) was mangled. The rest of the store was meh.Once in awhile I'll find something stuck in with general merchandise like Gucci, Helmut Lang, Kate Spade.  I've been to others where the store was immaculate but the merchandise was shapeless  and mediocre. Same with NRack. Some are great with fantastic merchandise. Others are no better than an above average Marshall's.
I did go into a TK Maxx in London once. Wow! I could have gone bankrupt.


----------



## bakeacookie

^ I totally want to try a TK Maxx in London


----------



## afsweet

TK Maxx is better than TJ Maxx IMO. Better organized, and the merchandise isn't as destroyed or stained.


----------



## louvigilante

JNH14 said:


> Everyone keeps asking about yellow tags, when I asked the manager of my Runway store-she told me they only do this once a year.  Has anybody else heard differently?




My runway usually does it in August for summer and then again in feb/march for winter. I can't remember exact dates for winter one. I'll ask next time I go. 

I love my runway store. Usually can find some amazing pieces for pretty low.


----------



## jamamcg

stephc005 said:


> TK Maxx is better than TJ Maxx IMO. Better organized, and the merchandise isn't as destroyed or stained.



Oh on the contrary. I could show you some horror stories from TKMAXX


----------



## bella601

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;




Awesome!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;



 Wow!


----------



## ReiChan1

I went into to my local TJMaxx yesterday just on a whim and I ended up heading out with an original $300 special edition Joe's Jeans slim boyfriend ankle denim for $25! My end for loose-fitting yet stylish jeans has now ended 33 there is really bizarre pricing going on at my TJMaxx, it's like everyone's trying to get rid of the denim. Found an original $600 Monique Lhullier (sp?) silk shorts at the Runway for $35 but they couldn't fit me... Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Shanelle87

I went to my local TJ Maxx yesterday and found an Isabella Fiore "Victoria" handbag in Henna brown for $99. It was marked down from $199....but the actual retail price of it is $400!!!


----------



## jorton

Dirt cheap Vivienne Westwood glasses at my TKmaxx. Almost as good as a penny find! Though I might leave them as I have really no use for them. Anyone know if they are worth anything? I don't know anything about glasses but they are kinda ugly and have a few scratches on the lens. Though cool to see something marked so low  what do you guys think? Buy or leave? A lot of the yellow tags here have been marked down a second time!!


----------



## etsy

Wow you guys making me go shopping today! I havent been in TJ Maxx in a while.. I have to go check it out asap! These are some great finds/deals!


----------



## jorton

stephc005 said:


> TK Maxx is better than TJ Maxx IMO. Better organized, and the merchandise isn't as destroyed or stained.



I think TKmaxx is just as bad as TJmaxx. Especially the ones in London, the merchandise is always stained and ripped. I frequent the cosmetics section for deals on skincare and will only buy nail varnish/ makeup if I know it hasn't been used. There are always tons of broken lipsticks, used mascaras, foundations, ect. I recently saw a unsealed Burberry foundation that was used and Benefit mascara(no box) which was used as well, it's disgusting! How can they even put these things on the shelf, they know people will use them. 

Personally I think TJmaxx in the states has better selection and more designer/decent brands. I find that Tkmaxx in England a lot of the clothing brands are really cheap/low quality. The store I go to always seems really low on stock. And usually if you see something you like they have it in only one size.


----------



## bakeacookie

jorton said:


> Dirt cheap Vivienne Westwood glasses at my TKmaxx. Almost as good as a penny find! Though I might leave them as I have really no use for them. Anyone know if they are worth anything? I don't know anything about glasses but they are kinda ugly and have a few scratches on the lens. Though cool to see something marked so low  what do you guys think? Buy or leave? A lot of the yellow tags here have been marked down a second time!!



That's cheap! Lol. But only if you're intending to put prescription lenses in them. Otherwise, they're kind of pointless.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

bakeacookie said:


> That's cheap! Lol. But only if you're intending to put prescription lenses in them. Otherwise, they're kind of pointless.



Agreed. Those would be great for someone who wears corrective lenses. Nice frames  can be so expensive.


----------



## karylicious

Valentino dress for 79$$$$


----------



## LuxeDeb

karylicious said:


> View attachment 2709922
> 
> 
> Valentino dress for 79$$$$


 
OMG gorgeous! I hope you bought it!



jorton said:


> Dirt cheap Vivienne Westwood glasses at my TKmaxx. Almost as good as a penny find! Though I might leave them as I have really no use for them. Anyone know if they are worth anything? I don't know anything about glasses but they are kinda ugly and have a few scratches on the lens. Though cool to see something marked so low  what do you guys think? Buy or leave? A lot of the yellow tags here have been marked down a second time!!


 

They are eyeglasses that would take a prescription lense, so it does not matter if the lenses are scratched. I am sure you could resell them, but someone needing a new pair of eyeglasses would love to find that deal!


----------



## karylicious

LuxeDeb said:


> OMG gorgeous! I hope you bought it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are eyeglasses that would take a prescription lense, so it does not matter if the lenses are scratched. I am sure you could resell them, but someone needing a new pair of eyeglasses would love to find that deal!




Oh yes!!


----------



## SEWDimples

karylicious said:


> View attachment 2709922
> 
> 
> Valentino dress for 79$$$$



Awesome deal. Congrats!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

.


----------



## authenticplease

karylicious said:


> View attachment 2709922
> 
> 
> Valentino dress for 79$$$$



What a beautiful dress!!


----------



## karylicious

Thank you all!! I can't wait to wear it!


----------



## katran26

karylicious said:


> View attachment 2709922
> 
> 
> Valentino dress for 79$$$$




What!!?? That's amazing! Sooo pretty


----------



## Couture-Hag

karylicious said:


> Thank you all!! I can't wait to wear it!



That dress is pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## <3 purses

karylicious said:


> View attachment 2709922
> 
> 
> Valentino dress for 79$$$$


Gorgeous, congrats


----------



## MahoganyQT

I spotted 2 lovely 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 leather Longchamps at the Boca Runway today. The black was $350 and the brown was $450


----------



## ReiChan1

MahoganyQT said:


> I spotted 2 lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leather Longchamps at the Boca Runway today. The black was $350 and the brown was $450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713794


Wow, they are adorable! I've never seen Longchamps at any TJMaxx near me... Luckily I was able to snag the large Platinum cuir for $120 (after my other chipped in another $150) at Neiman Marcus though.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Got this cute Coach Backpack today..great for travel.


----------



## AnnaFreud

MahoganyQT said:


> Got this cute Coach Backpack today..great for travel.
> View attachment 2713815
> View attachment 2713816




That's really cute!


----------



## ReiChan1

MahoganyQT said:


> Got this cute Coach Backpack today..great for travel.
> View attachment 2713815
> View attachment 2713816


I saw the black ver. at my TJMaxx, but I always have a thing for camel/cognac tones. Adorable!


----------



## MahoganyQT

AnnaFreud said:


> That's really cute!




Thanks! I can't wait to use it


----------



## MahoganyQT

ReiChan1 said:


> I saw the black ver. at my TJMaxx, but I always have a thing for camel/cognac tones. Adorable!




Me too!  It's such a great neutral and works well with my wardrobe. I'm not usually a Coach girl but the color is so lovely and it's practical and classic in my opinion.


----------



## lastgarfield

For all those who are waiting for yellow tags...I have asked the staff and they said there are no more yellow tags in August.....:cry::cry:


----------



## ReiChan1

lastgarfield said:


> For all those who are waiting for yellow tags...I have asked the staff and they said there are no more yellow tags in August.....:cry::cry:


Awww.... Well I guess there's no use going to TJMaxx three days in a row now. Do any of you TPFers know when the yellow tags may come out again??


----------



## Belen.E

Visiting PR this week and stopped at the Old San Juan Marshall's on a whim. I got two Theory dresses for $39 each!

The Betty 2 Urban, which is still online for MSRP ($295) and the Elowen. I can't attach two pics so only the Betty 2 is pictured.


----------



## JNH14

ReiChan1 said:


> Awww.... Well I guess there's no use going to TJMaxx three days in a row now. Do any of you TPFers know when the yellow tags may come out again??





As I said before the manager at my store said only at Christmas time for yellow stickers...


----------



## katran26

ReiChan1 said:


> Awww.... Well I guess there's no use going to TJMaxx three days in a row now. Do any of you TPFers know when the yellow tags may come out again??




I honestly haven't seen yellow tags at my TJ's for a while now...maybe even a few years


----------



## louvigilante

The red tags are already down to over 50/60% off so I guess I shouldn't be too upset.


----------



## SEWDimples

MahoganyQT said:


> I spotted 2 lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leather Longchamps at the Boca Runway today. The black was $350 and the brown was $450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2713794



Very nice.  I really like the leather versions.  



MahoganyQT said:


> Got this cute Coach Backpack today..great for travel.
> View attachment 2713815
> View attachment 2713816



Cute. Love the color.



Belen.E said:


> Visiting PR this week and stopped at the Old San Juan Marshall's on a whim. I got two Theory dresses for $39 each!
> 
> The Betty 2 Urban, which is still online for MSRP ($295) and the Elowen. I can't attach two pics so only the Betty 2 is pictured.



Congrats! What a deal. I love Theory clothes.


----------



## <3 purses

MahoganyQT said:


> Got this cute Coach Backpack today..great for travel.
> View attachment 2713815
> View attachment 2713816


That's too cute, congrats


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Yellow stickers are here!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

More yellow


----------



## mpepe32

Yup found 2 pairs of Michael kors skinny jeans for $22.  Also picked up some nice Judith ripka jewelry as well!


----------



## stacestall

PrincessDarbe said:


> Yellow stickers are here!




What!?!??!??!? I can't believe it! I'm getting in the car now lol


----------



## legibet

I stopped by two TJ Maxx and 1 Marshall stores. One TJ and 1 Marshall stores had yellow stickers but not the 2nd TJ maxx. 

These Lauren by Ralph Lauren totes were only $29. I saw Romilly in black, blue, and brown and Chantilly tote bag with wallet in white and ivory.


----------



## legibet

I bought blue and brown Romilly totes as gift and am thinking of getting a black one, too....


----------



## katran26

stacestall said:


> What!?!??!??!? I can't believe it! I'm getting in the car now lol




Me neither! I haven't seen them for a while now- but I will definitely check my TJ's now...


----------



## ReiChan1

PrincessDarbe said:


> Yellow stickers are here!


Really??? Just when I gave up on the yellows..... * mumble grumble *


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Anyone know the best TJ Maxx/Marshall's in NYC? I know the former is more prevalent. Thanks!


----------



## louvigilante

Yellow tags at my store but not on clothing. Everything else. Did score an equipment top for 15 though.


----------



## MahoganyQT

[QUOTE=thanks


----------



## ReiChan1

The Yellow Tags started coming in at my TJMaxx!! Here are some that I found but didn't get...







 Rebecca Taylor Silk Maxi Dress: $40 down from 500-600 ish






 Balenciaga Ruched Tulle skirt, $85 down from $900!! I nearly got this one, but it was a little big. Would look adorable with a Breton striped shirt, so Parisian chic!!

There were sooo many nice prices and yellow everywhere.... Over at the regular clearance, it was just a sea of sunshine yellow tags, it was crazy!

But typical old me is a difficult shopper, and the one thing I picked up didn't have a yellow tag like the rest of the 90% of the store. Oh well, but I couldn't give it up!






 I saw this many many times before actually making the plunge to purchase them... Reg price around $250-ish, but marked to $44. Not the biggest deal, but still a nice purchase, good for everyday running around! I can tell I'll wear this very often


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I like the Marshalls on 125th and the TJ on 100th/Col.



NYYankeeGrl said:


> Anyone know the best TJ Maxx/Marshall's in NYC? I know the former is more prevalent. Thanks!


----------



## JNH14

PrincessDarbe said:


> Yellow stickers are here!



Where are you located?


----------



## rockcandymelts

JNH14 said:


> Where are you located?



I'm in Tennessee and I have yellow stickers at mine! Found a joie dress today for $30 that I really wanted to love but the torso of the dress was oddly long.


----------



## gail13

ReiChan1 said:


> The Yellow Tags started coming in at my TJMaxx!! Here are some that I found but didn't get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Silk Maxi Dress: $40 down from 500-600 ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Ruched Tulle skirt, $85 down from $900!! I nearly got this one, but it was a little big. Would look adorable with a Breton striped shirt, so Parisian chic!!
> 
> There were sooo many nice prices and yellow everywhere.... Over at the regular clearance, it was just a sea of sunshine yellow tags, it was crazy!
> 
> But typical old me is a difficult shopper, and the one thing I picked up didn't have a yellow tag like the rest of the 90% of the store. Oh well, but I couldn't give it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this many many times before actually making the plunge to purchase them... Reg price around $250-ish, but marked to $44. Not the biggest deal, but still a nice purchase, good for everyday running around! I can tell I'll wear this very often



Those are cute shoes.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Yellow all over southern California


----------



## SEWDimples

I saw yellow tags in Marshalls in Charlotte, NC this evening. 

I purchased the following items: 

James Perse shirt - $15 (Orig tag $175)
Tahari Dress - $29 (Orig tag $248)
Cole Hahn Crossbody purse - $39 (Orig tag $198)


----------



## Tamiirahh

stephc005 said:


> TK Maxx is better than TJ Maxx IMO. Better organized, and the merchandise isn't as destroyed or stained.




What in the world is TK MAXX? &#128562;


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Not sure if its a great price but I love the color


----------



## jamamcg

Tamiirahh said:


> What in the world is TK MAXX? &#128562;



TKMaxx is What TJMaxx is called  in Europe


----------



## Tamiirahh

jamamcg said:


> TKMaxx is What TJMaxx is called  in Europe




Hmm interesting... But I was in London recently and saw one there and it was "Tj Maxx" ...


----------



## jamamcg

Tamiirahh said:


> Hmm interesting... But I was in London recently and saw one there and it was "Tj Maxx" ...



Well that is odd the company changed the name to TKMAXX when opening stores in Europe because of the British company TJ Hughes.


----------



## LuxeDeb

PrincessDarbe said:


> Not sure if its a great price but I love the color


 
I am drooling over the sparkly Missoni clutch something fierce!!! How much did you pay? I cannot read the sticker. It is gorgeous! The solid is great too, but I love their sparkle patterns. Chances are slim, but I would love to find that clutch.



Tamiirahh said:


> Hmm interesting... But I was in London recently and saw one there and it was "Tj Maxx" ...


 
The London ones are TK Maxx. The font is the same & they have the same layout. If you are a regular TJ Maxx shopper (you know you are!) it would be very easy to not even notice. It looks like our TJ Maxxes


----------



## katran26

LuxeDeb said:


> I am drooling over the sparkly Missoni clutch something fierce!!! How much did you pay? I cannot read the sticker. It is gorgeous! The solid is great too, but I love their sparkle patterns. Chances are slim, but I would love to find that clutch.
> 
> 
> 
> The London ones are TK Maxx. The font is the same & they have the same layout. If you are a regular TJ Maxx shopper (you know you are!) it would be very easy to not even notice. It looks like our TJ Maxxes




Yup  I saw a one while in London recently- same sign (except for the spelling), layout, stickers, etc.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here are the yellow tags I scored yesterday! Saw lots of other gorgeous clothes, most of which was too damaged to buy. The Pucci is perfect. The Sue Wong has perfect beading (and the bag of extra beads if needed) but it does have a small stain on the front & some threads that need to be trimmed. I might use it as a costume. I look like a Grecian goddess in it!

Pucci top $15


----------



## PrincessDarbe

No yellow.


----------



## v24

Scored these J brand jeans (still selling on neiman marcus!) for $25 today at Marshalls, but I'm kind of disappointed with the yellow tag sale at my stores this year. I will probably wait for another markdown or for returns to splurge, haha.


----------



## v24

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the yellow tags I scored yesterday! Saw lots of other gorgeous clothes, most of which was too damaged to buy. The Pucci is perfect. The Sue Wong has perfect beading (and the bag of extra beads if needed) but it does have a small stain on the front & some threads that need to be trimmed. I might use it as a costume. I look like a Grecian goddess in it!
> 
> Pucci top $15
> View attachment 2717903
> 
> View attachment 2717904
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717913
> 
> View attachment 2717916



Love the Sue Wong dress btw. It looks like something worn on Gossip Girl!!


----------



## ReiChan1

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the yellow tags I scored yesterday! Saw lots of other gorgeous clothes, most of which was too damaged to buy. The Pucci is perfect. The Sue Wong has perfect beading (and the bag of extra beads if needed) but it does have a small stain on the front & some threads that need to be trimmed. I might use it as a costume. I look like a Grecian goddess in it!
> 
> Pucci top $15
> View attachment 2717903
> 
> View attachment 2717904
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717913
> 
> View attachment 2717916


I saw the same exact dress at my TJMaxx a couple weeks ago... But someone bought it before it went yellow....


----------



## katran26

LuxeDeb said:


> Here are the yellow tags I scored yesterday! Saw lots of other gorgeous clothes, most of which was too damaged to buy. The Pucci is perfect. The Sue Wong has perfect beading (and the bag of extra beads if needed) but it does have a small stain on the front & some threads that need to be trimmed. I might use it as a costume. I look like a Grecian goddess in it!
> 
> Pucci top $15
> View attachment 2717903
> 
> View attachment 2717904
> 
> 
> View attachment 2717913
> 
> View attachment 2717916




Pucci for $15 is freaking amazing. Congrats!


----------



## etsy

Found this cute Vince Camuto cross body bag today


----------



## heartoflove

No yellow tags but two weeks ago I bought five James Perse tshirts $12 each. You can never have too many white ts! &#128522;

Funny enough I stopped at a different Marshall's the night before and they had the same shirts marked down to twenty only.


----------



## louvigilante

Had to return something to a store close to my Marshall's and decided to hop in. A sea of yellow tags. Picked up some James Perse tops for 10-12$. Found another Equipment  sleeveless cream top for $15. Paige skinny jeans for 15$. Saw Joes, AG and more Paige for the 10-15 but didn't need anymore jeans.


----------



## hmmsamantha

Stopped by the tj maxx by tysons corner in the DMV and this is what I saw


----------



## Kfoorya2

hmmsamantha said:


> View attachment 2719261
> View attachment 2719262
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopped by the tj maxx by tysons corner in the DMV and this is what I saw




Which tjmaxx in Tyson's did are you posting pictures from dear! I would really like to know because I am interested in getting one and I am in the DC area. Is it the one next to DSW? Thanks so much!


----------



## hmmsamantha

Yes it is that one! With the 711 and dsw I just left a few hours ago!


----------



## Kfoorya2

hmmsamantha said:


> Yes it is that one! With the 711 and dsw I just left a few hours ago!




Thank you so much dear. I will head out now hopefully I get what I want!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

hmmsamantha said:


> Yes it is that one! With the 711 and dsw I just left a few hours ago!




I was able to get the valentino glam lock flap that I forever wanted!! The lady said they just got it on Monday. Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## hmmsamantha

Yay congrats! Can you post photos of your new find? I just quickly skimmed over it


----------



## Kfoorya2

hmmsamantha said:


> Yay congrats! Can you post photos of your new find? I just quickly skimmed over it




I will surely post as soon as I get home I will take pictures!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Here is my new glam lock valentino bag! So happy I got this since I have the exact rockstud heels in this color to match 

Thanks to hmmsmantha for sharing the intel!!!


----------



## gail13

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2719505
> 
> 
> Here is my new glam lock valentino bag! So happy I got this since I have the exact rockstud heels in this color to match
> 
> Thanks to hmmsmantha for sharing the intel!!!



Just gorgeous.  This is one of my fave colors.


----------



## hmmsamantha

Lovely! What an awesome find! That color is beautiful


----------



## lettuceshop

heartoflove said:


> No yellow tags but two weeks ago I bought five James Perse tshirts $12 each. You can never have too many white ts! &#128522;
> 
> Funny enough I stopped at a different Marshall's the night before and they had the same shirts marked down to twenty only.




I love the James Perse white t shirts, but like you I have only found them marked down to $20.00.


----------



## alexandram

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2719505
> 
> 
> Here is my new glam lock valentino bag! So happy I got this since I have the exact rockstud heels in this color to match
> 
> Thanks to hmmsmantha for sharing the intel!!!


Love


----------



## etsy

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2719505
> 
> 
> Here is my new glam lock valentino bag! So happy I got this since I have the exact rockstud heels in this color to match
> 
> Thanks to hmmsmantha for sharing the intel!!!



love the color! amazing find!


----------



## mpepe32

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2719505
> 
> 
> Here is my new glam lock valentino bag! So happy I got this since I have the exact rockstud heels in this color to match
> 
> Thanks to hmmsmantha for sharing the intel!!!


what a beautiful find!  Congrats


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2719505
> 
> 
> Here is my new glam lock valentino bag! So happy I got this since I have the exact rockstud heels in this color to match
> 
> Thanks to hmmsmantha for sharing the intel!!!



Gorgeous!


----------



## authenticplease

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2719505
> 
> 
> Here is my new glam lock valentino bag! So happy I got this since I have the exact rockstud heels in this color to match
> 
> Thanks to hmmsmantha for sharing the intel!!!




Gorgeous!  What a lovely find!!


----------



## leavery@msn.com

LOTS of yellow tags at the tj maxx here in southlake, ladies. Here's what I snatched up today


----------



## AnnaFreud

Joe's Jean cut-off gray shorts for $10. James Perse white slouchy tshirt for $15. So glad I stopped by TJM during lunch today.


----------



## katran26

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2719505
> 
> 
> Here is my new glam lock valentino bag! So happy I got this since I have the exact rockstud heels in this color to match
> 
> Thanks to hmmsmantha for sharing the intel!!!




She's a beauty- congrats!!


----------



## misyan

steve madden twynkle $50-> $10


----------



## sushi255

misyan said:


> steve madden twynkle $50-> $10




Congrats. They are great


----------



## Jltieman

ReiChan1 said:


> The Yellow Tags started coming in at my TJMaxx!! Here are some that I found but didn't get...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor Silk Maxi Dress: $40 down from 500-600 ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga Ruched Tulle skirt, $85 down from $900!! I nearly got this one, but it was a little big. Would look adorable with a Breton striped shirt, so Parisian chic!!
> 
> There were sooo many nice prices and yellow everywhere.... Over at the regular clearance, it was just a sea of sunshine yellow tags, it was crazy!
> 
> But typical old me is a difficult shopper, and the one thing I picked up didn't have a yellow tag like the rest of the 90% of the store. Oh well, but I couldn't give it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw this many many times before actually making the plunge to purchase them... Reg price around $250-ish, but marked to $44. Not the biggest deal, but still a nice purchase, good for everyday running around! I can tell I'll wear this very often




Those flats are to die for. I neeeed them in my life. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jennalovesbags

Dying to find a Tory Burch Petra dress in size 8. If anyone sees it, I'd be grateful if you let me know! TIA


----------



## Esquared72

Found these Vince Camuto flats on yellow tag clearance for $14!


----------



## ReiChan1

Jltieman said:


> Those flats are to die for. I neeeed them in my life. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thank you so much! I've been really into Coach shoes lately for some reason... I've seen a couple more in similar styles at my TJMaxx, maybe you can find some at yours! ^^


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Found these laceless oxfords yellow tagged for $10...looked them up and they were selling online for as much as $108. They are made of real leather and manufactured in Italy. Probably one of my fave TJ Maxx finds!


----------



## etsy

Found this cute Guess dress today.


----------



## katran26

A TJ's outside of Boston (Milford) used to have a Runway section - I hadn't been back for a while, went today, it was completely removed. So odd! I was hoping for Runway yellow stickers...oh well


----------



## heartoflove

Shopaholic4Ever said:


> Found these laceless oxfords yellow tagged for $10...looked them up and they were selling online for as much as $108. They are made of real leather and manufactured in Italy. Probably one of my fave TJ Maxx finds!




I've tried them on so many times and thought they were SO COMFY but didn't want to pay full tj price. Good for you and hope you enjoy!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I only looked in two stores but I completely struck out with the yellow tickets  

Maybe next sale...


----------



## katran26

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I only looked in two stores but I completely struck out with the yellow tickets
> 
> Maybe next sale...



you're not alone! same here (sadly)


----------



## Milky caramel

kylecombo said:


> I found these diors sitting by themselves on a chair, looking lonely. I grabbed it because it was Dior. Then I saw the reg tag. $22! I couldn't even tell if it used to be $699 or $899 TJ price. I'm still pinching myself.
> 
> View attachment 2682720
> View attachment 2682721
> View attachment 2682722
> 
> 
> 
> More designer deals in real time on my Instagram: @Pursefairy &#128092;&#128091;&#128096;&#128087;


Amazing find


----------



## Milky caramel

kcarmona said:


> One of my all time best scores! Armani dress, super gorgeous and made in Italy. Original retail $4000. Clearanced to $69! The zipper on the side is broken which is probably why it was marked so low. Still very excited
> 
> View attachment 2691936
> 
> View attachment 2691938


Amazing find


----------



## linger_20

thank u to the tpfer who said tj/marshalls are doing yellow tags! scored a bunch of goodies!

-joe's jeans & CoH jeans each for $15!



-james perse shirt yellow tagged for $7 (there was a small hole on the sleeve)
-MBMJ swimsuit $23
-MBMJ iphone 4 & 5 cases (not yellow but still good for $5!)



also got some fitflop arena luxe for $20 (retail price $160!) 

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LabelLover81

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2719505
> 
> 
> Here is my new glam lock valentino bag! So happy I got this since I have the exact rockstud heels in this color to match
> 
> Thanks to hmmsmantha for sharing the intel!!!



Gorgeous!  I absolutely love that it's pebbled leather!  Makes it not only beautiful, but quite unique!


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Went back to TJ Maxx yesterday and splurged on these Ray Ban aviators for $80. Original price was $150. I have been waiting months for a pair to show up there, and I am sooo happy that one finally did!!!


----------



## namiboo

Can someone explain how tj maxx and marshalls works? When so they get merchandise vs when department stores get merchandise?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Shopaholic4Ever said:


> Went back to TJ Maxx yesterday and splurged on these Ray Ban aviators for $80. Original price was $150. I have been waiting months for a pair to show up there, and I am sooo happy that one finally did!!!




Great score! I have those too! I need to be looking at their sunglasses rounder next time. Never knew they carried raybans. Always see Nine West, Jess Simpson, and other blah brands.


----------



## stacestall

So this isn't as exciting as yellow tag sales but....I have been patiently waiting to find Le Creuset in TJMaxx or Homegoods like people have been talking about on blogs and they have finally shown up in Raleigh/Durham NC!!!! I haven't found any ovens yet but there's plenty of bakeware, salt/pepper shakers, utensils, and utensil holders to go around! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 most items were half off if not more!


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

AnnaFreud said:


> Great score! I have those too! I need to be looking at their sunglasses rounder next time. Never knew they carried raybans. Always see Nine West, Jess Simpson, and other blah brands.



I never knew they did either until just recently. TJ Maxx has a gift card giveaway for anyone that posts their finds on Instagram or through their FB app. One of the winners not long ago had found a pair of Ray Ban Clubmaster sunglasses. Ever since then I've been keeping my eye out for a pair. At the location I shop at, they are located in a little plastic bin on top of the jewelry display, away from the cheaper sunglasses. My store isn't a Runway location, but the sunglasses kept at the jewelry counter all have purple Runway tags since they are more expensive than all of the others.


----------



## louvigilante

stacestall said:


> So this isn't as exciting as yellow tag sales but....I have been patiently waiting to find Le Creuset in TJMaxx or Homegoods like people have been talking about on blogs and they have finally shown up in Raleigh/Durham NC!!!! I haven't found any ovens yet but there's plenty of bakeware, salt/pepper shakers, utensils, and utensil holders to go around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2723258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most items were half off if not more!




Love Le Crueset. Found all mine there a few years ago including the oven.


----------



## LVk8

Yes, I agree!  Le Creuset is always such a steal in the TJ Maxx home section


----------



## namiboo

I don't know if any of you have read this but I thought it was interesting. What are your thoughts? https://medium.com/@BrassClo/the-myth-of-the-maxxinista-82962369dccc


----------



## neverandever

namiboo said:


> I don't know if any of you have read this but I thought it was interesting. What are your thoughts? https://medium.com/@BrassClo/the-myth-of-the-maxxinista-82962369dccc




I have known this for quite awhile - my first realization was the difference between Coach full-price and Coach outlet a couple of years ago - but NR actually has some legit designer good as far as I was aware. Yeah, the plethora of Kate Spade bags are all outlet, but there are a ton of refurbed items (like those CLs posted above), and I believe there is also a way to look at the tag and tell whether it came from FP Nordies or was made for the outlet. (Correct me if I'm wrong!)


----------



## katran26

namiboo said:


> I don't know if any of you have read this but I thought it was interesting. What are your thoughts? https://medium.com/@BrassClo/the-myth-of-the-maxxinista-82962369dccc




I knew about the outlet lines, but had no clue they license deals for certain brands- no wonder there's always so much elie tahari on sale at TJ's! 5 or so years ago I would find some genuine designer goods- there'd always be like only one in a specific size...but now, when I see a ton of the same item, I get very suspicious.


----------



## misskris03

namiboo said:


> I don't know if any of you have read this but I thought it was interesting. What are your thoughts? https://medium.com/@BrassClo/the-myth-of-the-maxxinista-82962369dccc



Thanks for sharing. I knew that a lot of the outlet lines were made specifically for the outlets--I once knew a professor with relatives in India who manufactured garments specifically for Marshalls/TJMaxx in addition to "real" brands--but like @katran26, I didn't know about the licensing with CK, etc. It's so hard to find anything good at TJMaxx anymore. Now I know why


----------



## bakeacookie

katran26 said:


> I knew about the outlet lines, but had no clue they license deals for certain brands- no wonder there's always so much elie tahari on sale at TJ's! 5 or so years ago I would find some genuine designer goods- there'd always be like only one in a specific size...but now, when I see a ton of the same item, I get very suspicious.



Same here! Multiple brand items that are normally expensive at a discount retailer? It's probably outlet quality, so it better have an outlet price. 

Then again, quality has gone down anyway that sometimes it's not that different between an outlet item and a regular item.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

namiboo said:


> I don't know if any of you have read this but I thought it was interesting. What are your thoughts? https://medium.com/@BrassClo/the-myth-of-the-maxxinista-82962369dccc



I notice a lot of these licensed items in the HomeGoods area of TJ Maxx. They have Calvin Klein, Elie Tahari, and Cynthia Rowley home decor items that are made specifically for TJ Maxx.  There are also occasionally home decor items that aren't branded, but they have sticker on the bottom that says "Made in [country of origin] for TJ Maxx stores" or something like that.  My mom bought a decorative storage box that had that label.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Just thinking out loud and wondering what would be a good strategy to figure out what's "real" and what's just being made for TJMaxx. For example, ^ mentioned Calvin Klein in the home goods area. I've bought CK sheets thinking it's a good deal but now I'm thinking maybe not. I have also found Vera Wang sheets there which I don't usually see. VW real and CK "fake"?


----------



## etsy

namiboo said:


> I don't know if any of you have read this but I thought it was interesting. What are your thoughts? https://medium.com/@BrassClo/the-myth-of-the-maxxinista-82962369dccc



Interesting read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iluvmybags

namiboo said:


> I don't know if any of you have read this but I thought it was interesting. What are your thoughts? https://medium.com/@BrassClo/the-myth-of-the-maxxinista-82962369dccc



I've always known that about Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, Coach, Michael Kors, and always suspected about Tahari.  I've been seeing their stuff at Marshall's and TJMaxx for years, and its never seemed like the same stuff I see at Neimans or Nordstroms.  I wonder if they have a similar arrangement with Vince and James Perse - lately, the racks are flooded with their labels and every James Perse shirt I've ever bought at TJMaxx has ended up with tiny holes in it after one washing (I even tried the delicate cycle and I never put them in the dryer, but its happened EVERY TIME!)


----------



## Baileylouise

What about the high end designers that you see in the stores I have often wondered how they managed to get these brands in . In the uk tkmaxx they are now selling brands like the kooples and Zoe Karsson


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:


> I've always known that about Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, Coach, Michael Kors, and always suspected about Tahari.  I've been seeing their stuff at Marshall's and TJMaxx for years, and its never seemed like the same stuff I see at Neimans or Nordstroms.  I wonder if they have a similar arrangement with Vince and James Perse - lately, the racks are flooded with their labels and every James Perse shirt I've ever bought at TJMaxx has ended up with tiny holes in it after one washing (I even tried the delicate cycle and I never put them in the dryer, but its happened EVERY TIME!)



Oh boo.  I hope they don't have an arrangement with Vince.  I mainly get my Vince through TJ Maxx and Nordstrom Rack.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Shopmore said:


> Oh boo.  I hope they don't have an arrangement with Vince.  I mainly get my Vince through TJ Maxx and Nordstrom Rack.


This is one of the reasons why I stay away from purchasing any clothing from tjmaxx and or marshalls. Nordstrom rack is usually fine if you are buying store transfers. I only purchase items from nordstrom rack that have been transferred from their full line stores.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ilovemykiddos said:


> This is one of the reasons why I stay away from purchasing any clothing from tjmaxx and or marshalls. Nordstrom rack is usually fine if you are buying store transfers. I only purchase items from nordstrom rack that have been transferred from their full line stores.



How can you tell the difference between the two?  (Transfer in vs. Made specifically for?)


----------



## ilovemykiddos

lilmountaingirl said:


> How can you tell the difference between the two?  (Transfer in vs. Made specifically for?)


Store transfers are usually in the clearance section. You will see written price marks on them and usually a red sticker indicating the clearance price.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

ilovemykiddos said:


> Store transfers are usually in the clearance section. You will see written price marks on them and usually a red sticker indicating the clearance price.



Thanks for the tip!  

I used to really love TJ Maxx and Marshalls but I'm kind of over them lately.  Just don't usually find what I need and I'm becoming a lazy shopper.  Way more into Nordies Rack but I'm getting too lazy for that, too.


----------



## katran26

bakeacookie said:


> Same here! Multiple brand items that are normally expensive at a discount retailer? It's probably outlet quality, so it better have an outlet price.
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, quality has gone down anyway that sometimes it's not that different between an outlet item and a regular item.




You're completely right. I've noticed that when I buy brands that TJ's carries a lot of - ck, tahari, even Kate spade- the quality just isn't the same as at the boutique


----------



## katran26

misskris03 said:


> Thanks for sharing. I knew that a lot of the outlet lines were made specifically for the outlets--I once knew a professor with relatives in India who manufactured garments specifically for Marshalls/TJMaxx in addition to "real" brands--but like @katran26, I didn't know about the licensing with CK, etc. It's so hard to find anything good at TJMaxx anymore. Now I know why




Oh wow! I didn't know they can license to specific individuals too- that's really good to know, thanks misskris03!


----------



## katran26

iluvmybags said:


> I've always known that about Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, Coach, Michael Kors, and always suspected about Tahari.  I've been seeing their stuff at Marshall's and TJMaxx for years, and its never seemed like the same stuff I see at Neimans or Nordstroms.  I wonder if they have a similar arrangement with Vince and James Perse - lately, the racks are flooded with their labels and every James Perse shirt I've ever bought at TJMaxx has ended up with tiny holes in it after one washing (I even tried the delicate cycle and I never put them in the dryer, but its happened EVERY TIME!)




Good catch on Vince and James Perse...I see a TON of both at TJ's. I also see a lot of Alice + Olivia and Joie


----------



## legibet

lilmountaingirl said:


> How can you tell the difference between the two?  (Transfer in vs. Made specifically for?)



Most of time, it is not a brainer for TJMaxx and Marshall. If you are familiar with a brand and its quality, you can tell whether an item meets the standard of the brand quality. I didn't know that Elie Tahair licenses TJ but I knew that the quality of Elie tahari items at TJ and Marshalls does not meet its usual standard. 

Another way to tell is to look at the quantity.
If you see a good quantity of the same item in every size and color, it is likely from an outlet or licensed item. I think most "ralph lauren sport" and "tahar" clothes are licensed because I see tons of them in every size and every color. 

But if you see only one or two of the same item in a few sizes, then it must be past season items from a regular store. The same applies to homegood section. I saw vera wang and DvF sheets a few years ago and there were only one in Queen and 2 in King. I bought them. Indeed they were in high quality and I was quite happy with the purchase (DvF even had bloomingdales sticker). On the other hand, I see tons of Kate spade and ck sheets in every size.


----------



## misskris03

katran26 said:


> Oh wow! I didn't know they can license to specific individuals too- that's really good to know, thanks misskris03!



Sorry I was unclear--the professor's family members owned a clothing factory in India--they weren't artisans


----------



## rainneday

iluvmybags said:


> I've always known that about Calvin Klein, Ralph Lauren, Coach, Michael Kors, and always suspected about Tahari.  I've been seeing their stuff at Marshall's and TJMaxx for years, and its never seemed like the same stuff I see at Neimans or Nordstroms.  I wonder if they have a similar arrangement with Vince and James Perse - lately, the racks are flooded with their labels and every James Perse shirt I've ever bought at TJMaxx has ended up with tiny holes in it after one washing (I even tried the delicate cycle and I never put them in the dryer, but its happened EVERY TIME!)



I had this happen too! I am sure to wash them in a lingerie sack now, it seems to help. GL!


----------



## JNH14

Be careful with the Kate Spade outlet things, too.  As they do not have the same warranty as the full line store items.  When I order online from them I only purchase things that weren't made for the outlet.


----------



## katran26

JNH14 said:


> Be careful with the Kate Spade outlet things, too.  As they do not have the same warranty as the full line store items.  When I order online from them I only purchase things that weren't made for the outlet.




ITA. I bought a Kate spade black/white floral dress that I saw at the outlet, TJs, and NR a few years ago- the quality was deplorable. I had to toss it after a few wears- the fabric was very flimsy.


----------



## lastgarfield

Hi Everyone,Does any body know how often  the yellow tags are marked down further?
Thanks


----------



## lastgarfield

After how many weeks are the yellow tags marked down further?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Does anyone know if TJ and Marshall's have a contract with brands like Rag & Bone and Equipment? I bought some Rag & Bone skinny jeans at TJ but they don't SEEM like lower quality, and the same style and wash were once up at Shopbop at Nordstrom (I googled after I bought them) but were sold out on the sites when I bought them. Are they "fake"? 

Also, the Equipment tops at TJ are usually a crazy good deal. I see them for $60 for the solid signature or signature slim styles. They also do not seem manufactured especially for TJ to me, and look exactly like the "real" ones at Bloomingdales and such. 

So disheartening if these brands are cheaper versions!


----------



## OlderSis

FYI -  if you're interested on how TJ Maxx works...below is a link to an article from _Fortune_, July 2014. (_Fortune_ is a prominent USA business magazine.) 

 "Is TJ Maxx the best retail store in the land ?"  It's a great read.

http://fortune.com/2014/07/24/t-j-maxx-the-best-retail-store/


----------



## rea11yb0red

OlderSis said:


> FYI -  if you're interested on how TJ Maxx works...below is a link to an article from _Fortune_, July 2014. (_Fortune_ is a prominent USA business magazine.)
> 
> "Is TJ Maxx the best retail store in the land ?"  It's a great read.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2014/07/24/t-j-maxx-the-best-retail-store/




Interesting read!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LVk8

Both of the articles posted were interesting!  I just figured they were getting a combination of prior season & overstock buys, interesting that MFF everything also has a distribution channel in TJ/Marshalls type stores.  And explains 100% why you can find similar colors / prints / materials tagged with different designer names in the same store.

Well I will definitely think twice in the future about getting "such a good deal" on Vince tops there now!  But I'm sure I will continue to shop there for convenience sake when I need to replace randomness like athletic bras, belts & baking dishes.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

LVk8 said:


> And explains 100% why you can find similar colors / prints / materials tagged with different designer names in the same store.



I've noticed this too!  So funny you mention it.  I bought a Kors work blouse and my mom picked up something so similar and said "here's another Kors work blouse" but it was some brand I'd never heard of.  I didn't think anything of it until your post.  Lol light bulb!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Interesting articles!  I usually skip over the brands I've never heard of and don't buy a lot of the common brands that I find so many duplicates of (Kors, Lauren, C. Klein)  but I do shop there.  I haven't been as happy lately as in the past and haven't been able to put my finger on it but I think I just don't like the brands and mass clothes they've been carrying lately.  And now I get it.  Like everything, when stores need to maintain a certain profit margin, items they carry become less quality but cost the same price.  And it's noticeable even at TJX.  My shopping habits have changed.  I know what I like and am much more selective so even though TJX is still fun for me, I usually only skim the racks in search of one really great piece.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

OlderSis said:


> FYI -  if you're interested on how TJ Maxx works...below is a link to an article from _Fortune_, July 2014. (_Fortune_ is a prominent USA business magazine.)
> 
> "Is TJ Maxx the best retail store in the land ?"  It's a great read.
> 
> http://fortune.com/2014/07/24/t-j-maxx-the-best-retail-store/



Great read. I see some of the same items at department stores. Today it's important to stay an educated consumer. I didn't realize there are more Rack stores than Nordstrom stores.  The merchandise must come from somewhere.


----------



## katran26

lilmountaingirl said:


> Interesting articles!  I usually skip over the brands I've never heard of and don't buy a lot of the common brands that I find so many duplicates of (Kors, Lauren, C. Klein)  but I do shop there.  I haven't been as happy lately as in the past and haven't been able to put my finger on it but I think I just don't like the brands and mass clothes they've been carrying lately.  And now I get it.  Like everything, when stores need to maintain a certain profit margin, items they carry become less quality but cost the same price.  And it's noticeable even at TJX.  My shopping habits have changed.  I know what I like and am much more selective so even though TJX is still fun for me, I usually only skim the racks in search of one really great piece.




TJ's used to be so different just 5-6 years ago. I'd always find unique, one-off pieces on clearance, but ever since that time it's mostly large quantities of the brands listed in previous posts. And I totally agree about less quality and the same price...


----------



## Hanakimi

katran26 said:


> TJ's used to be so different just 5-6 years ago. I'd always find unique, one-off pieces on clearance, but ever since that time it's mostly large quantities of the brands listed in previous posts. And I totally agree about less quality and the same price...



I agree. This happens very rarely now I feel. Last year there was an awesome Lacoste coat but my size wasn't available. I found such an amazing Marc NY by Andrew Marc quilted anorak but when I took it home I discovered a giant tear in the lining of the sleeve. Man I was bummed. 

Clothingwise the last thing I purchased was a pair of black work slacks. Laundry by Shelli Segal. I've seen her stuff around though, and also at Bonton and Saks Off 5th. Nothing exciting anymore though. 

I don't even bother with the shoe section anymore.


----------



## neverandever

Hanakimi said:


> I agree. This happens very rarely now I feel. Last year there was an awesome Lacoste coat but my size wasn't available. I found such an amazing Marc NY by Andrew Marc quilted anorak but when I took it home I discovered a giant tear in the lining of the sleeve. Man I was bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> Clothingwise the last thing I purchased was a pair of black work slacks. Laundry by Shelli Segal. I've seen her stuff around though, and also at Bonton and Saks Off 5th. Nothing exciting anymore though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even bother with the shoe section anymore.




I haven't found a decent pair of shoes in years.


----------



## katran26

Hanakimi said:


> I agree. This happens very rarely now I feel. Last year there was an awesome Lacoste coat but my size wasn't available. I found such an amazing Marc NY by Andrew Marc quilted anorak but when I took it home I discovered a giant tear in the lining of the sleeve. Man I was bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> Clothingwise the last thing I purchased was a pair of black work slacks. Laundry by Shelli Segal. I've seen her stuff around though, and also at Bonton and Saks Off 5th. Nothing exciting anymore though.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even bother with the shoe section anymore.




Me neither! Plus, the shoes come w/out boxes & look work. No thanks. I've gotten bargains at dsw.com (Zanotti for $99) that came boxed, with dust bag, and brand new.


----------



## stacestall

Has anyone noticed if they did another series of markdowns? I just received an email today about clearance sale, but wasn't sure if things are just the same price and they're trying to get more ppl. I'll check after I get off work today, but I just wanted to know if anyone else noticed anything.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I got a post card for new arrivals at Runway Stores for Sept 4th!


----------



## sparksfly

Scored these French Connection shorts for $10. Retail was like $120. They're a super pretty blush pink chiffon with gold sequins. 

Waiting for a super cute pair of Ella Moss pants to go more on sale.


----------



## coolgrly

I lucked out when I went to TJ Maxx this morning because their yellow tag clearance on clearance started today.  Sooooo, I got a Ralph Lauren white jeans for $15, Rag & Bone Jacket for $10, Joie dress for $15, Rag & Bone shorts for $7.00 and an Aliice & Olivia dress for $10.  
While looking at the racks an employee who just finished work was there also looking to buy stuff for herself.  She told me to go back on Friday because they were supposed to be marked down more.  I'm going back on Friday hoping what she told me was true because there are other stuff I want to get.


----------



## katran26

stacestall said:


> Has anyone noticed if they did another series of markdowns? I just received an email today about clearance sale, but wasn't sure if things are just the same price and they're trying to get more ppl. I'll check after I get off work today, but I just wanted to know if anyone else noticed anything.




I got the email too & I went to the store but looks like the same clearance prices (yellow tags) from before...so I'm thinking the email was in reference to reductions online.


----------



## Tarhls

coolgrly said:


> I lucked out when I went to TJ Maxx this morning because their yellow tag clearance on clearance started today.  Sooooo, I got a Ralph Lauren white jeans for $15, Rag & Bone Jacket for $10, Joie dress for $15, Rag & Bone shorts for $7.00 and an Aliice & Olivia dress for $10.
> While looking at the racks an employee who just finished work was there also looking to buy stuff for herself.  She told me to go back on Friday because they were supposed to be marked down more.  I'm going back on Friday hoping what she told me was true because there are other stuff I want to get.




Wow fantastic prices!


----------



## coolgrly

Tarhls said:


> Wow fantastic prices!



Thanks!  I'm going back tomorrow hoping that the prices will be slashed more.  At least I'm hoping they are since an employee said they were.  But if not, it's okay since the prices are already great.


----------



## etsy

Does anyone know what days they do markdowns on?


----------



## katran26

etsy said:


> Does anyone know what days they do markdowns on?




Depends on the store. My TJ's would always markdown on Wed./Thurs.


----------



## legibet

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Does anyone know if TJ and Marshall's have a contract with brands like Rag & Bone and Equipment? I bought some Rag & Bone skinny jeans at TJ but they don't SEEM like lower quality, and the same style and wash were once up at Shopbop at Nordstrom (I googled after I bought them) but were sold out on the sites when I bought them. Are they "fake"?
> 
> Also, the Equipment tops at TJ are usually a crazy good deal. I see them for $60 for the solid signature or signature slim styles. They also do not seem manufactured especially for TJ to me, and look exactly like the "real" ones at Bloomingdales and such.
> 
> So disheartening if these brands are cheaper versions!


rag&bone and equipment are from past seasons. The same is true for see by chloe, marc by MJ, DvF, lacoste etc.


----------



## etsy

katran26 said:


> Depends on the store. My TJ's would always markdown on Wed./Thurs.



thank you


----------



## yakusoku.af

Just found the Kat Von D sets at Honolulu Tjmaxx for $7!


----------



## 28thofmay

I got these Kate Spade flats for a whole $5


----------



## MahoganyQT

28thofmay said:


> I got these Kate Spade flats for a whole $5




Great Deal!!!


----------



## bella601

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2732699
> 
> Scored these French Connection shorts for $10. Retail was like $120. They're a super pretty blush pink chiffon with gold sequins.
> 
> Waiting for a super cute pair of Ella Moss pants to go more on sale.




Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LexielLoveee

Sorry for bad pics in back seat of the car. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Huge big ottoman and these Really fun bamboo sticks for my apt. No designer finds left in runway section but the home had lots if fun deals with all yellow stickers. 


@lexieloveee


----------



## idyllicwaters

Picked up these Rag & Bone heels for $29 this weekend. I also got a little Valentino cashmere shrug I haven't taken a picture of yet for $25.

I'm pretty jealous of the deals everyone seems to find. Even with yellow tags my TJ Maxx never seems to go nearly as low as some of the finds everyone posts!


----------



## JNH14

That's really cheap for Rag and Bone shoes! Score!


----------



## Superbaby

coolgrly said:


> I lucked out when I went to TJ Maxx this morning because their yellow tag clearance on clearance started today.  Sooooo, I got a Ralph Lauren white jeans for $15, Rag & Bone Jacket for $10, Joie dress for $15, Rag & Bone shorts for $7.00 and an Aliice & Olivia dress for $10.
> While looking at the racks an employee who just finished work was there also looking to buy stuff for herself.  She told me to go back on Friday because they were supposed to be marked down more.  I'm going back on Friday hoping what she told me was true because there are other stuff I want to get.


Wow. That is awesome find!!


----------



## afsweet

Today at TJ's at Columbus Circle: few pairs of YSL, Jimmy Choos, Manolos, pair of orange Fendi flats. In clothes, there were a lot of Vince tops (no cashmere though), helmet lang pieces, James Perse tees in sizes 1-4, a mint green mackage leather jacket for $300, white D&G trench coat that looked slightly stained/dirty, etc. My local TJ's never has such good brands, so I was stoked to see these brands at a TJ's and in common sizes too!


----------



## bakeacookie

Haven't found much at TJs/Marshall's , but then again, I'm late to the game. 



I did pick this Dooney crossbody bag. The strap had come off, so it was marked down to 29$. Took it home and fixed it.  besides the fix, the bag is in excellent condition, something I couldn't say for the intact ones. 

Also, packing cubes and iPhone chargers for 10$. Things that are useful but not exciting. 

I might try a runway store next weekend, but I don't expect to find much now.


----------



## Personify

Almost bought Derek Lam shoes in 8.5 for $61, except the're one size too small. They're in clearance section at Bellevue's Marshall's. Good luck!


----------



## Ginger Tea

stephc005 said:


> View attachment 2737286
> View attachment 2737287
> View attachment 2737288
> View attachment 2737289
> View attachment 2737290
> View attachment 2737291
> 
> 
> Today at TJ's at Columbus Circle: few pairs of YSL, Jimmy Choos, Manolos, pair of orange Fendi flats. In clothes, there were a lot of Vince tops (no cashmere though), helmet lang pieces, James Perse tees in sizes 1-4, a mint green mackage leather jacket for $300, white D&G trench coat that looked slightly stained/dirty, etc. My local TJ's never has such good brands, so I was stoked to see these brands at a TJ's and in common sizes too!




Love the YSL's and the Jimmy Choos.  Love a leather soled shoe.


----------



## Shopmore

Did anyone go to the grand opening of the TJ Maxx downtown Chicago this morning?   I heard that it has runway section.


----------



## buyingpig

Shopmore said:


> Did anyone go to the grand opening of the TJ Maxx downtown Chicago this morning?   I heard that it has runway section.



Oh wow, that's nice. I bet it's going to be picked through all the time.


----------



## tinanguyenn

Had a little time before heading into work and decided to stop by TJ's. I've been looking for the perfect olive green jacket and I found one by Rag and Bone! It was $150, originally $550, which to me is a bit much! Was hoping it would be a bit less but I can't complain! 




Also, there was a HUGE shipment of designer shoes in today. I saw Dior, Tod's, DVF, Gucci, Saint Laurent, and manyyyy more!


----------



## bella601

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2732699
> 
> Scored these French Connection shorts for $10. Retail was like $120. They're a super pretty blush pink chiffon with gold sequins.
> 
> Waiting for a super cute pair of Ella Moss pants to go more on sale.




Cute


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

There was a frenzy at my Tjmaxx yesterday, they opened at 8:00 for new runway arrival, there was a rockstud noir high heels, louboutins, loads of rag and bone boots, gucci, some dior, in the handbag dept, there was a lot of fendi, one celine, one ysl, some valentino (I saw them in poeple's carts), ... I didn't find anything I had to have and found their discounts kind of low!!!


----------



## kcarmona

Someone on IG posted a CELINE PHANTOM that they found that T.J. Maxx! I saw it in the Celine forum. Insane.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

kcarmona said:


> Someone on IG posted a CELINE PHANTOM that they found that T.J. Maxx! I saw it in the Celine forum. Insane.


 
I see you have a So Kate in your wish list, there was a black pair size 36.5 at my TJMaxx yesterday! And saw other CL boxes in poeple's carts.


----------



## kcarmona

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I see you have a So Kate in your wish list, there was a black pair size 36.5 at my TJMaxx yesterday! And saw other CL boxes in poeple's carts.




Oh man! I have to head over to mine and see if they have any in a 35. Thanks!


----------



## katran26

stephc005 said:


> View attachment 2737286
> View attachment 2737287
> View attachment 2737288
> View attachment 2737289
> View attachment 2737290
> View attachment 2737291
> 
> 
> Today at TJ's at Columbus Circle: few pairs of YSL, Jimmy Choos, Manolos, pair of orange Fendi flats. In clothes, there were a lot of Vince tops (no cashmere though), helmet lang pieces, James Perse tees in sizes 1-4, a mint green mackage leather jacket for $300, white D&G trench coat that looked slightly stained/dirty, etc. My local TJ's never has such good brands, so I was stoked to see these brands at a TJ's and in common sizes too!



The Saint Laurent's are gorgeous - but TJ's is not exactly discounting them, after all, you don't even get a box/dustbag. Is it me or are prices a bit steep, especially since bigger retailers have all had these styles on sale recently...


----------



## iluvmybags

Made a trip over to the Countryside (IL) TJMaxx this morning - I didn't realize yesterday was a Runway event! I picked up quite a few things, mostly clothes, but I did get a couple pair of shoes and a bag. I think a few things may have been mismarked, although I can't be certain.  


These LK Bennett shoes were yellow tagged clearance ($69), but they were in with the regular full priced shoes.  There were other LK Bennett pumps in both Black and Nude in the Runway department that were regular price ($129) so I don't know.  They were my size, so I didn't question it and they came home with me!






I also found these Gucci pumps - again mixed in with the regular shoes (not with all the Runway stuff).  I couldn't believe the price they were marked!  I even went back and looked at every pair of Gucci shoe I could find, and not a single one was priced below $400!  I put these on layaway with all my other stuff


----------



## iluvmybags

This is the bag I put on layaway - I was very surprised to find a Black Trio!  I purchased my Large Trio there a few months ago & sold my regular Trio.  I was kind of sorry that I did that, so I'm thrilled to find a replacement - in basic black no less!


----------



## iluvmybags

And this some random other stuff they had - another Celine which is new this season (its from the current Fall season), 2 Valentino Rockstud bags, an Alexander McQueen, Fendi 3Jours & these really pretty Pucci bags, which I thought were priced very moderately for how well they appeared to be made (full leather exterior, suede linings).  Didn't photograph the shoes.  There were tons.  A few "big" names here there - Saint Laurent, Fendi, Gucci, Bottega Venetta - but a lot more mid-level designers like Rag & Bone, LK Bennett, plus some names I've never heard of before


----------



## scgirl212

One of the tables at the District in tustin. The Celine was $2999 and the studded McQueen backpack wax $1799 I believe. 

I picked up some black rag and none Kinsey boots for $250, they even are made in italy!


----------



## AnnaFreud

scgirl212 said:


> One of the tables at the District in tustin. The Celine was $2999 and the studded McQueen backpack wax $1799 I believe.
> 
> I picked up some black rag and none Kinsey boots for $250, they even are made in italy!




Wow!! Did you happen to see how much that black Nightingale was??


----------



## authenticplease

Loving all of these designer find posts, ladies!

I need to check my runway stores


----------



## Pao9

A phantom for $3,000 is crazy to me!!! Tj maxx is pricing with less than 10% off cause people are actually buying! No thanks! I'll pass!!!


----------



## kcarmona

Pao9 said:


> A phantom for $3,000 is crazy to me!!! Tj maxx is pricing with less than 10% off cause people are actually buying! No thanks! I'll pass!!!




Seriously! I just bought a Phantom full price because I figured they'd never go on sale. I was bummed when I saw one here but when I saw the price I literally laughed out loud! Anyone who can afford 3K for a bag can afford an extra hundred bucks to buy it from the store in perfect condition with the dustbag!


----------



## mpepe32

The Canadian version of tj maxx, winners and marshalls had their runway and red carpets events yesterday as well!  I didn't go until the afternoon so I may have missed out on items.  Went to the Oakville dorval location and saw a Valentino black leather bag, 2 ferragamo bags, a Wang rocco in a teal green, a canvas and leather Gucci hobo, a mulberry messenger, a silver jimmy choo biker bag, and 3 fendi pequin bags.  They had a ton of fendi, Tod's, Chloe and mj wallets.  Although I don't think they had as many items as last time, I did end up getting a fendi pequin hobo shoulder bag and a Chloe wallet.  So for me it was worth thedrive!


----------



## Pao9

kcarmona said:


> Seriously! I just bought a Phantom full price because I figured they'd never go on sale. I was bummed when I saw one here but when I saw the price I literally laughed out loud! Anyone who can afford 3K for a bag can afford an extra hundred bucks to buy it from the store in perfect condition with the dustbag!




Not only that I think they are around $3,100 and of something happens to your bag you are safer taking it to the Celine store with a receipt from a store that is authorized to sell it. About 2 years ago Tj maxx had the best deals. Nordstrom rack is a thousand times better now!


----------



## carolly88

Tjmaxx in paramus was completely restocked in the runway department! I found these beauties for $350 - super thrilled since I rarely find sales in my size (35)!


----------



## dingdong79

carolly88 said:


> Tjmaxx in paramus was completely restocked in the runway department! I found these beauties for $350 - super thrilled since I rarely find sales in my size (35)!
> 
> View attachment 2741402
> View attachment 2741403




That is a great find for small size. Was there anything else left for size 34-35?


----------



## katran26

Pao9 said:


> Not only that I think they are around $3,100 and of something happens to your bag you are safer taking it to the Celine store with a receipt from a store that is authorized to sell it. About 2 years ago Tj maxx had the best deals. Nordstrom rack is a thousand times better now!




I agree; if you can afford 3K head to an authorized seller. TJ's prices have been nuts lately. I wouldn't risk buying a very expensive item there. If it's on clearance and more than 50-60% off maybe, but lately the TJ "full price" is more like real full price.


----------



## bella601

carolly88 said:


> Tjmaxx in paramus was completely restocked in the runway department! I found these beauties for $350 - super thrilled since I rarely find sales in my size (35)!
> 
> View attachment 2741402
> View attachment 2741403




Awesome deal!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bella601

iluvmybags said:


> Made a trip over to the Countryside (IL) TJMaxx this morning - I didn't realize yesterday was a Runway event! I picked up quite a few things, mostly clothes, but I did get a couple pair of shoes and a bag. I think a few things may have been mismarked, although I can't be certain.
> 
> 
> These LK Bennett shoes were yellow tagged clearance ($69), but they were in with the regular full priced shoes.  There were other LK Bennett pumps in both Black and Nude in the Runway department that were regular price ($129) so I don't know.  They were my size, so I didn't question it and they came home with me!
> 
> View attachment 2741000
> 
> View attachment 2741001
> 
> 
> I also found these Gucci pumps - again mixed in with the regular shoes (not with all the Runway stuff).  I couldn't believe the price they were marked!  I even went back and looked at every pair of Gucci shoe I could find, and not a single one was priced below $400!  I put these on layaway with all my other stuff
> 
> View attachment 2741007
> 
> View attachment 2741008
> 
> View attachment 2741009




Gorgeous


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## buyingpig

Pao9 said:


> A phantom for $3,000 is crazy to me!!! Tj maxx is pricing with less than 10% off cause people are actually buying! No thanks! I'll pass!!!



I agree. I saw the bag section at the new downtown Chicago store today. All of them were only around 20% off. People were buying them up as if it was the greatest sale.  

They had the basic black Rag &Bone Kinsey for $250. Which is an OK price. I bought the same exact shoe at Neiman Marcus 2 months ago for $220 though. 

I am just not finding anything worth buying at TJ Maxx anymore.


----------



## authenticplease

iluvmybags said:


> Made a trip over to the Countryside (IL) TJMaxx this morning - I didn't realize yesterday was a Runway event! I picked up quite a few things, mostly clothes, but I did get a couple pair of shoes and a bag. I think a few things may have been mismarked, although I can't be certain.
> 
> 
> These LK Bennett shoes were yellow tagged clearance ($69), but they were in with the regular full priced shoes.  There were other LK Bennett pumps in both Black and Nude in the Runway department that were regular price ($129) so I don't know.  They were my size, so I didn't question it and they came home with me!
> 
> View attachment 2741000
> 
> View attachment 2741001
> 
> 
> I also found these Gucci pumps - again mixed in with the regular shoes (not with all the Runway stuff).  I couldn't believe the price they were marked!  I even went back and looked at every pair of Gucci shoe I could find, and not a single one was priced below $400!  I put these on layaway with all my other stuff
> 
> View attachment 2741007
> 
> View attachment 2741008
> 
> View attachment 2741009



What gorgeous finds!  The Gucci shoes are such a classic find and $200 is amazing

And the Celine Trio..........


Your store seems to always get really good items!


----------



## payo1a

mpepe32 said:


> The Canadian version of tj maxx, winners and marshalls had their runway and red carpets events yesterday as well!  I didn't go until the afternoon so I may have missed out on items.  Went to the Oakville dorval location and saw a Valentino black leather bag, 2 ferragamo bags, a Wang rocco in a teal green, a canvas and leather Gucci hobo, a mulberry messenger, a silver jimmy choo biker bag, and 3 fendi pequin bags.  They had a ton of fendi, Tod's, Chloe and mj wallets.  Although I don't think they had as many items as last time, I did end up getting a fendi pequin hobo shoulder bag and a Chloe wallet.  So for me it was worth thedrive!



Do u by any chance remember the price of the Mulberry? Was it the Alexa? I went to the Marshall's in Heartland town centre (Mississauga) and they had amazing stuff too! Valentino rockstuds leopard print pump 38, Louboutin pigalle multi coloured spikes 38, Valentino rockstud beige tote and several Gucci boots and purses. I might go back today and snatch the rockstud pumps (hope it's still there >_<)


----------



## mpepe32

payo1a said:


> Do u by any chance remember the price of the Mulberry? Was it the Alexa? I went to the Marshall's in Heartland town centre (Mississauga) and they had amazing stuff too! Valentino rockstuds leopard print pump 38, Louboutin pigalle multi coloured spikes 38, Valentino rockstud beige tote and several Gucci boots and purses. I might go back today and snatch the rockstud pumps (hope it's still there >_<)



I think it was $1199 but can't remember for sure.  It wasn't the Alexa but the style was very similar.  I really didn't even look at the shoes because I had just gotten a pair of lanvin ballet flats the week before.  Good luck when you go back!! Let me know what you get


----------



## smooches2608

hi everyone! i bought a givenchy small antigona in black shiny leather for $1,399 is that a good price for it? i'm trying to justify keeping it, i love it so much but i already have the medium in the exact same leather.. i just love this style so much esp in the black shiny leather..


----------



## jenga112

TJ Maxx Greenvale, NY had a bunch of new designer items, however when I went to go put them on layaway the woman told me they no longer put runway items on layaway!! Anyone else have this experience?!


----------



## GG12345

is the yellow tag sale still going on?


----------



## iluvmybags

jenga112 said:


> TJ Maxx Greenvale, NY had a bunch of new designer items, however when I went to go put them on layaway the woman told me they no longer put runway items on layaway!! Anyone else have this experience?!



No, but I've also heard the layaway procedures are different at every store.  Like some stores don't even have layaway. I actually just put runway stuff on layaway. Maybe they had a high percentage of people who put runway stuff on layaway and then cancelled, and the time off the floor/on display caused a drop in sales? Did you ask to speak to a manager to ask about this policy?


----------



## gr8onteej

Most of my local TJ Maxx don't even have lay-a-way anymore.  But I did get a pair of the Coach Virginia boots for $99 from Marshall's that they are selling at TJ Maxx for $149.


----------



## louvigilante

GG12345 said:


> is the yellow tag sale still going on?




It's probably all gone by now.


----------



## GG12345

louvigilante said:


> It's probably all gone by now.


thanks for letting me know!  but yea it's basically all gone. I went to my local TJ today and only saw one yellow tag item.


----------



## jenga112

iluvmybags said:


> No, but I've also heard the layaway procedures are different at every store.  Like some stores don't even have layaway. I actually just put runway stuff on layaway. Maybe they had a high percentage of people who put runway stuff on layaway and then cancelled, and the time off the floor/on display caused a drop in sales? Did you ask to speak to a manager to ask about this policy?




It was the manager that told me! I find this policy ridiculous since prices are still a bit high and layaway would have been beneficial for my wallet! &#128514;


----------



## Lzamare

iluvmybags said:


> No, but I've also heard the layaway procedures are different at every store.  Like some stores don't even have layaway. I actually just put runway stuff on layaway. Maybe they had a high percentage of people who put runway stuff on layaway and then cancelled, and the time off the floor/on display caused a drop in sales? Did you ask to speak to a manager to ask about this policy?



None of the Runway Stores here have Layaway.


----------



## authenticplease

Sadly none of the runway stores here have layaway


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Found a CHLOÉ ALison east west all black tote bag ($1099) and Ferragamo saffiano leather messenger bag ($549) for DH at TJMAXX!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

iluvmybags said:


> This is the bag I put on layaway - I was very surprised to find a Black Trio!  I purchased my Large Trio there a few months ago & sold my regular Trio.  I was kind of sorry that I did that, so I'm thrilled to find a replacement - in basic black no less!
> 
> View attachment 2741048
> 
> View attachment 2741049



Gasp black trio!!! Dream find!!! May I ask how much?


----------



## QU33NR3MI

payo1a said:


> Do u by any chance remember the price of the Mulberry? Was it the Alexa? I went to the Marshall's in Heartland town centre (Mississauga) and they had amazing stuff too! Valentino rockstuds leopard print pump 38, Louboutin pigalle multi coloured spikes 38, Valentino rockstud beige tote and several Gucci boots and purses. I might go back today and snatch the rockstud pumps (hope it's still there >_<)



do you remember how much the shoes were?

thnx!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I stumbled upon some new markdowns in jewelry. Yellow tags & red over yellow tags. I am always on the hunt for Sorrelli pieces!

Sorrelli necklace was $79.99, down to $29
Sorrelli earrings were $49.99, down to $15
Sorrelli bracelet was $59.99, down to $22
Swarovski crystal & 14kt gold earrings were $59.99, down to $15


----------



## theknees

LuxeDeb said:


> I stumbled upon some new markdowns in jewelry. Yellow tags & red over yellow tags. I am always on the hunt for Sorrelli pieces!
> 
> Sorrelli necklace was $79.99, down to $29
> Sorrelli earrings were $49.99, down to $15
> Sorrelli bracelet was $59.99, down to $22
> Swarovski crystal & 14kt gold earrings were $59.99, down to $15
> View attachment 2744680
> 
> View attachment 2744682





love the necklace! it's really pretty!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Rag & Bone Mercer boots $199.


----------



## katran26

LuxeDeb said:


> I stumbled upon some new markdowns in jewelry. Yellow tags & red over yellow tags. I am always on the hunt for Sorrelli pieces!
> 
> Sorrelli necklace was $79.99, down to $29
> Sorrelli earrings were $49.99, down to $15
> Sorrelli bracelet was $59.99, down to $22
> Swarovski crystal & 14kt gold earrings were $59.99, down to $15
> View attachment 2744680
> 
> View attachment 2744682



Love the earrings! what a steal


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Not much clearance left


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Rag and bone boots at TJ Maxx Knollwood (MN)- Kinsey in 49 and 38.5, and 36.5 in brown.
Pics won't upload but they're there!


----------



## Spicy_K

Ton of designer handbags at TJ Maxx in Glendale, CA!

Large Balenciaga, Valentino Rockstud wallets, lots of Chloe, and much more!

I didn't take any photos. When I was browsing through the racks, something fell, and an alarm started going off. I didn't want them to think I was being suspicious by setting alarms and taking photos!


----------



## sparksfly

Scored these ella moss pants for $25. Retail is $158. 

http://www.ellamoss.com/mobile/product/detail/5588


----------



## MahoganyQT

sparksfly said:


> Scored these ella moss pants for $25. Retail is $158.
> 
> http://www.ellamoss.com/mobile/product/detail/5588
> 
> View attachment 2750144
> 
> View attachment 2750145
> 
> View attachment 2750146




Very cute!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spicy_K said:


> Ton of designer handbags at TJ Maxx in Glendale, CA!
> 
> 
> 
> Large Balenciaga, Valentino Rockstud wallets, lots of Chloe, and much more!
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't take any photos. When I was browsing through the racks, something fell, and an alarm started going off. I didn't want them to think I was being suspicious by setting alarms and taking photos!




That happened to me! I was looking at a Valentino bag and I didn't even touch the sensor and it started blaring!


----------



## Myblackbag

Saw these at the Runway Store near me:
Alexander Wang $649


Givenchy 


Chloe 


Feragamo $699


Valentino $1599


Gucci $499


----------



## Myblackbag

....


----------



## Myblackbag

A couple more:
Longchamp $99


----------



## Myblackbag

And a Chloe wallet


----------



## JNH14

Myblackbag said:


> Saw these at the Runway Store near me:
> Alexander Wang $649
> View attachment 2750569
> 
> Givenchy
> View attachment 2750570
> 
> Chloe
> View attachment 2750571
> 
> Feragamo $699
> View attachment 2750576
> 
> Valentino $1599
> View attachment 2750577
> 
> Gucci $499
> View attachment 2750579





You didn't let us know which store as I love the Ferragamo bag...


----------



## Myblackbag

JNH14 said:


> You didn't let us know which store as I love the Ferragamo bag...




I'm sorry. They were at the Runway Store in Virginia Beach, Virginia.


----------



## Jen123

Myblackbag said:


> I'm sorry. They were at the Runway Store in Virginia Beach, Virginia.



Great finds!! I used to live over there and loved that runway store, oh how I miss it!!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Myblackbag said:


> And a Chloe wallet
> View attachment 2750581



This wallet is super cute.  I have become obsessed with Chloe wallets!  My Runway store is a joke.  They never have anything good.


----------



## katran26

lilmountaingirl said:


> This wallet is super cute.  I have become obsessed with Chloe wallets!  My Runway store is a joke.  They never have anything good.




Ha, mine too


----------



## JNH14

Mine either!


----------



## lvlouis

28thofmay said:


> I got these Kate Spade flats for a whole $5



Wow!!! Congrats!!


----------



## SEWDimples

sparksfly said:


> Scored these ella moss pants for $25. Retail is $158.
> 
> http://www.ellamoss.com/mobile/product/detail/5588
> 
> View attachment 2750144
> 
> View attachment 2750145
> 
> View attachment 2750146



Congrats!

I found two really nice Ella Moss items at Marshalls two weeks ago.

Grey short jumper with long sleeves and black halter dress with pleats in the front.


----------



## ellen smithee

I guess I'll be stopping by Marshall's tonight to see what they have!


----------



## sparksfly

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I found two really nice Ella Moss items at Marshalls two weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> Grey short jumper with long sleeves and black halter dress with pleats in the front.




Thanks! It was the only item by her that was there. I left it multiple times hoping it would go down(didn't wanna spend $40 on them) and I got lucky.


Those sound super cute. You should post photos!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Found a nice John Hardy ring.


----------



## SEWDimples

PrincessDarbe said:


> Found a nice John Hardy ring.



Congrats! Good price.

I love John Hardy jewelry.


----------



## katran26

PrincessDarbe said:


> Found a nice John Hardy ring.



Very pretty - and a great price too, congrats!


----------



## sparksfly

Pretty good price, but it was just the under eye mask. Not the face mask.


----------



## HRHtcs

Yaaayyyy!!! Ive been hoping for these to show up since last fall!!!
Rag & bone kinsey bootie in all black leather   tj maxx in northfield nj - they also had another black pair in 8.5 and a brown suede version in an 8 and 6.5


----------



## cassisberry

Awesome find!




HRHtcs said:


> Yaaayyyy!!! Ive been hoping for these to show up since last fall!!!
> Rag & bone kinsey bootie in all black leather   tj maxx in northfield nj - they also had another black pair in 8.5 and a brown suede version in an 8 and 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755731
> View attachment 2755732
> View attachment 2755733
> View attachment 2755739


----------



## SEWDimples

HRHtcs said:


> Yaaayyyy!!! Ive been hoping for these to show up since last fall!!!
> Rag & bone kinsey bootie in all black leather   tj maxx in northfield nj - they also had another black pair in 8.5 and a brown suede version in an 8 and 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755731
> View attachment 2755732
> View attachment 2755733
> View attachment 2755739



Great boots.

Congrats!


----------



## etsy

Spotted these cute RL flats today ..


----------



## mranda

I scored a Sultra Bombshell 1.5" curling rod today for $29. They are usually $130!! I've been wanting a Bombshell for a while, so I'm very happy!


----------



## jenjen1964

Countryside IL had blue suede BV loafers, sz 61/2 for $299.00  I told my 11 DD to carefully put them down and walk away, lol.


----------



## My3boyscde

The Runway stored in Langhorne, PA has lots of rag & bone booties! Kinseys, Newbury in lots is sizes. They got a nice selection of runway clothing too. I have my eye on a Vince leather moto jacket...hope I come across it on clearance


----------



## sam48star

My3boyscde said:


> The Runway stored in Langhorne, PA has lots of rag & bone booties! Kinseys, Newbury in lots is sizes. They got a nice selection of runway clothing too. I have my eye on a Vince leather moto jacket...hope I come across it on clearance




That's my store, too!  I'll have to check it out.


----------



## My3boyscde

sam48star said:


> That's my store, too!  I'll have to check it out.



Yay! I hope you find something that you like. I live 5 minutes from there but only manage to stop by about once a month


----------



## AnnaFreud

Found these cute boots on clearance for $54. There were 2 pairs left (sizes 6 and 6.5) at the Marshall's in Lakewood.


----------



## Pinkcooper

A couple weeks ago at the bridgehampton runway store. They seriously have great stuff!


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Nice!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Found Gucci briefcase with dustbag, lock and keys. Reg tag down to $733. Should I keep or too manly? It's a beautiful bag but on fence if I should return.


----------



## mranda

The Oak Brook runway section got a huge shipment recently! Tons of clothes and handbags. This afternoon I saw Celine, Givenchy, Chloe, Fendi, Jimmy Choo, loads more.


----------



## katran26

Pinkcooper said:


> View attachment 2758679
> View attachment 2758680
> View attachment 2758682
> View attachment 2758683
> View attachment 2758684
> 
> 
> A couple weeks ago at the bridgehampton runway store. They seriously have great stuff!



Nice! Louboutin is very rarely at TJ Maxx...I wonder if they will make it to clearance...


----------



## sneezz

HRHtcs said:


> Yaaayyyy!!! Ive been hoping for these to show up since last fall!!!
> Rag & bone kinsey bootie in all black leather   tj maxx in northfield nj - they also had another black pair in 8.5 and a brown suede version in an 8 and 6.5
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2755731
> View attachment 2755732
> View attachment 2755733
> View attachment 2755739



Awesome find! I also found a pair last week at my local TJMaxx in dark brown waxed suede. I was so elated cuz I had a $100 GC burning a hole in my wallet. 
I wore them today and they are sooo comfy.


----------



## sneezz

jenga112 said:


> TJ Maxx Greenvale, NY had a bunch of new designer items, however when I went to go put them on layaway the woman told me they no longer put runway items on layaway!! Anyone else have this experience?!



That's my store too. I was there when I asked for  the mate shoe of Rag and Bone Kinsey and saw a lady at the layaway. However she wasn't putting a runway item on layaway. Maybe it only applies to runway items cuz of what iluvmybags theorized?


----------



## louievlover

Bought these 2 for less than $175, Rebecca minkoff flats and MK crossbody, such a great fall style &#128525;


----------



## Pinkcooper

katran26 said:


> Nice! Louboutin is very rarely at TJ Maxx...I wonder if they will make it to clearance...




I've see some in clearance and many other amazing designers!


----------



## HRHtcs

sneezz said:


> Awesome find! I also found a pair last week at my local TJMaxx in dark brown waxed suede. I was so elated cuz I had a $100 GC burning a hole in my wallet.
> I wore them today and they are sooo comfy.





Oh yes thats awesome! Now I have the fever...I want to find the brown suede or a pair of newbury booties


----------



## sparksfly

It's supposed to look like this


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> Found Gucci briefcase with dustbag, lock and keys. Reg tag down to $733. Should I keep or too manly? It's a beautiful bag but on fence if I should return.


Not the least bit manly. Really a great price for a fab Gucci !


----------



## Lucky21_

mranda said:


> I scored a Sultra Bombshell 1.5" curling rod today for $29. They are usually $130!! I've been wanting a Bombshell for a while, so I'm very happy!



Great deal!  I have the 1" and love it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored this large Judith Ripka enhancer (pendant)/pin combo for only $79.99! It is sterling silver with citrine, amethyst, & smoky Quartz. I was not sure about it because it is kind of big....but when I got home with it I remembered I have a Judith Ripka necklace & they look fantastic together!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored this large Judith Ripka enhancer (pendant)/pin combo for only $79.99! It is sterling silver with citrine, amethyst, & smoky Quartz. I was not sure about it because it is kind of big....but when I got home with it I remembered I have a Judith Ripka necklace
> 
> Great price on a beautiful piece!


----------



## sneezz

HRHtcs said:


> Oh yes thats awesome! Now I have the fever...I want to find the brown suede or a pair of newbury booties



Oh yes you must!


----------



## ChanelChap

The new Runway store on Michigan Avenue is a MECCA. Incredible clothing: Bottega Veneta crombie coats, Versace leather jackets, Dior shoes, etc.

Took some pics of the Céline stock

Pink Cabas $999

View attachment 2766164


Blue L-Zip Wallet $599

View attachment 2766166


Tie $2999

View attachment 2766165


----------



## cutesugar

Thanks so much! That's awesome!


----------



## Shopmore

ChanelChap said:


> The new Runway store on Michigan Avenue is a MECCA. Incredible clothing: Bottega Veneta crombie coats, Versace leather jackets, Dior shoes, etc.
> 
> Took some pics of the Céline stock
> 
> Pink Cabas $999
> 
> View attachment 2766164
> 
> 
> Blue L-Zip Wallet $599
> 
> View attachment 2766166
> 
> 
> Tie $2999
> 
> View attachment 2766165



You have convinced me to go after work today. I wonder if the new NM Last Call opening next month will be just as good.


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> You have convinced me to go after work today. I wonder if the new NM Last Call opening next month will be just as good.





ChanelChap said:


> The new Runway store on Michigan Avenue is a MECCA. Incredible clothing: Bottega Veneta crombie coats, Versace leather jackets, Dior shoes, etc.
> 
> Took some pics of the Céline stock
> 
> Pink Cabas $999
> 
> View attachment 2766164
> 
> 
> Blue L-Zip Wallet $599
> 
> View attachment 2766166
> 
> 
> Tie $2999
> 
> View attachment 2766165



I got a little excited and almost decided to head downtown on my day off - till I noticed the prices.   $3k for a tie bag? Add Chicago's sales tax and you're paying full price!   I remember buying my Phantom from TJMaxx for $1500!


----------



## Shopmore

iluvmybags said:


> I got a little excited and almost decided to head downtown on my day off - till I noticed the prices.   $3k for a tie bag? Add Chicago's sales tax and you're paying full price!   I remember buying my Phantom from TJMaxx for $1500!


Do you think the Phantom pricing at TJ has gone up to match the full price hikes as the Phantom?


----------



## kcarmona

There's a gorgeous Celine All Soft on the TJ Maxx website on CLEARANCE! I believe it's 50% off retail!


----------



## iluvmybags

Shopmore said:


> Do you think the Phantom pricing at TJ has gone up to match the full price hikes as the Phantom?



I'm sure the price is higher than it was 2 years ago, considering the number of price increases Celine has gone thru since then.  Three years ago I bought a Celine Box at TJMaxx for $2100 - I think the retail at that time was around $3600, so it was like a 40% discount - same with the Phantom (I think they were around $2600 at the time).  Now, the Celine prices are more like 10-20% off of retail.  Other designers are still priced around 30% below retail so I wonder if its something Celine mandated or something.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

^^ So true!! My TJMaxx has a medium box for $3000, now, I bought mine for $2500.


----------



## katran26

iluvmybags said:


> I'm sure the price is higher than it was 2 years ago, considering the number of price increases Celine has gone thru since then.  Three years ago I bought a Celine Box at TJMaxx for $2100 - I think the retail at that time was around $3600, so it was like a 40% discount - same with the Phantom (I think they were around $2600 at the time).  Now, the Celine prices are more like 10-20% off of retail.  Other designers are still priced around 30% below retail so I wonder if its something Celine mandated or something.



I think sometimes designers can set their pricing. Looks like that's what's happening with Celine...


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found this cute Calvin Klein poncho at TJ Maxx for $59.99.  It's still on macys.com for $115: http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/calvin-klein-plus-size-buckle-detail-turtleneck-poncho?ID=1650705&pla_country=US&CAGPSPN=pla&CAWELAID=120156340000828479&catargetid=120156340000919543&cadevice=c&cm_mmc=Google_Womens_PLA-_-Womens_Plus_Sizes+-+GS_Adrianna+Papell-_-49161517741_-_-_mkwid_J1xlqqqu|dc_49161517741%7C-%7CJ1xlqqqu


----------



## gottaluvmybags

They did reductions at mine, Mother jeans for $39 and Helmut Lang tops $25 both with original tags


----------



## stacestall

I managed to score big last night! I got this free people skirt for $15 from $88




Helmut Lang Tidal jersey top for $49 from $280 




And! This gorgeous Emilio Pucci Dress for $229 from $3100 according to yoox.


----------



## chloe_chanel

stacestall said:


> I managed to score big last night! I got this free people skirt for $15 from $88
> 
> View attachment 2770172
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Tidal jersey top for $49 from $280
> 
> View attachment 2770178
> 
> 
> And! This gorgeous Emilio Pucci Dress for $229 from $3100 according to yoox.
> View attachment 2770181




Great finds! Love them all!


----------



## LexielLoveee

stacestall said:


> I managed to score big last night! I got this free people skirt for $15 from $88
> 
> View attachment 2770172
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Tidal jersey top for $49 from $280
> 
> View attachment 2770178
> 
> 
> And! This gorgeous Emilio Pucci Dress for $229 from $3100 according to yoox.
> View attachment 2770181




Love the pucci!


@lexieloveee


----------



## stacestall

chloe_chanel said:


> Great finds! Love them all!





LexielLoveee said:


> Love the pucci!
> 
> 
> @lexieloveee



Thank you!!


----------



## authenticplease

stacestall said:


> I managed to score big last night! I got this free people skirt for $15 from $88
> 
> View attachment 2770172
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Tidal jersey top for $49 from $280
> 
> View attachment 2770178
> 
> 
> And! This gorgeous Emilio Pucci Dress for $229 from $3100 according to yoox.
> View attachment 2770181



Nice finds but the Pucci is Ah-mazing on you


----------



## katran26

stacestall said:


> I managed to score big last night! I got this free people skirt for $15 from $88
> 
> View attachment 2770172
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Tidal jersey top for $49 from $280
> 
> View attachment 2770178
> 
> 
> And! This gorgeous Emilio Pucci Dress for $229 from $3100 according to yoox.
> View attachment 2770181



omg love Pucci!!!! what a find


----------



## mranda

stacestall said:


> I managed to score big last night! I got this free people skirt for $15 from $88
> 
> View attachment 2770172
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Tidal jersey top for $49 from $280
> 
> View attachment 2770178
> 
> 
> And! This gorgeous Emilio Pucci Dress for $229 from $3100 according to yoox.
> View attachment 2770181



That Pucci dress is insanely gorgeous! And it looks awesome on you! Meant to be!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Tried to fix my link, but it's not working. Oh well.


----------



## LuxeDeb

stacestall said:


> I managed to score big last night! I got this free people skirt for $15 from $88
> 
> View attachment 2770172
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Tidal jersey top for $49 from $280
> 
> View attachment 2770178
> 
> 
> And! This gorgeous Emilio Pucci Dress for $229 from $3100 according to yoox.
> View attachment 2770181


 

You look gorgeous! All 3 are amazing!


----------



## mharri20

stacestall said:


> I managed to score big last night! I got this free people skirt for $15 from $88
> 
> View attachment 2770172
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Tidal jersey top for $49 from $280
> 
> View attachment 2770178
> 
> 
> And! This gorgeous Emilio Pucci Dress for $229 from $3100 according to yoox.
> View attachment 2770181




That pucci is stunning!!!!!! Great scores!!!


----------



## mharri20

I went to a newer TJ the other night, and they had the smallest clearance section ever! Saw only a couple brand items total and both were in the clearance, probably returns. But I did take a quick look in the Juniors clearance and found this Joie top in black for $15! It's sooo pretty on. Used a stock pic because you can't really see the lace well in the pic I took!


----------



## stacestall

authenticplease said:


> Nice finds but the Pucci is Ah-mazing on you





katran26 said:


> omg love Pucci!!!! what a find





mranda said:


> That Pucci dress is insanely gorgeous! And it looks awesome on you! Meant to be!





LuxeDeb said:


> You look gorgeous! All 3 are amazing!





mharri20 said:


> That pucci is stunning!!!!!! Great scores!!!





Thank you soooo much everyone for your positive comments!!! I was watching the Pucci for months! Last week it was marked down to $479, which was probably a great deal but I just kept telling myself if it gets marked under $300 then I've got to jump on it, and then there it was on Thursday hidden in the clearance dresses for $229!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

stacestall said:


> I managed to score big last night! I got this free people skirt for $15 from $88
> 
> View attachment 2770172
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang Tidal jersey top for $49 from $280
> 
> View attachment 2770178
> 
> 
> And! This gorgeous Emilio Pucci Dress for $229 from $3100 according to yoox.
> View attachment 2770181



Congrats!

Everything looks great on you, especially the Pucci dress.

Great haul!

BTW - I think I have the same skirt from TJ Maxx.


----------



## katran26

stacestall said:


> Thank you soooo much everyone for your positive comments!!! I was watching the Pucci for months! Last week it was marked down to $479, which was probably a great deal but I just kept telling myself if it gets marked under $300 then I've got to jump on it, and then there it was on Thursday hidden in the clearance dresses for $229!!!



it looks gorgeous on you - and that price is nothing short of amazing. Congrats again on a great find!!


----------



## sparksfly

DVF





Tory Burch







James Pearse







Would have bought the James Pearse for that price, but it had red sensor stains on the butt. Maybe if it goes down more.


----------



## jenga112

Found this gem today at TJ Maxx.  What do you ladies think? Keep or return?


----------



## AnnaFreud

jenga112 said:


> View attachment 2778476
> 
> 
> Found this gem today at TJ Maxx.  What do you ladies think? Keep or return?




Keep but only if you love it! $1399 is still a lot of money.


----------



## MahoganyQT

AnnaFreud said:


> Keep but only if you love it! $1399 is still a lot of money.




Authenticate it as well...I've heard of fake bags ending up at discounters


----------



## Ailey

Valentino black rockstud kitten heels size 37 in TJ Maxx Columbus Circle NYC


----------



## missmoimoi

I think it's official now:  the closure of 70 Coach outlets is impacting the downtown Winners.  Lots of Coach bags and 99% are stuff I've never seen before - they are all MFF Outlet leather bags.


----------



## myown

Ailey said:


> Valentino black rockstud kitten heels size 37 in TJ Maxx Columbus Circle NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2779201



wow


----------



## AnnaFreud

Saw these at the TJX in Pasadena. Didnt buy them so they should still be there if someone is interested. Saint Laurent crossbody and a Michael Kors hobo both on clearance.


----------



## Valeriee

Here is my story from today.  A few days ago, I came across a pair of Diane von Furstenberg pants at my local Marshalls.  They were marked down from $150 to $80.  When I first came across them, I wasn't sure whether I wanted them, so I decided to go home and think it over.  A few days later, I went back to pick them up, and as I reached for them on the hanger, I noticed that there was a huge tear on the back seam.  I'm 100% sure that it wasn't there two days ago.  At that point, I wasn't sure whether I wanted them anymore but I decided to see whether they would give me a good price for them (mind you, the tear was so huge that if I were the owner/manager of that store, I would be embarrassed to even have them up for sale).  The manager offered me... a $5 discount.  I told him that this was insulting - it would have been more tactful not to offer anything at all.  I also told him that someone must have damaged the pants in the last two days, so since they have sales associates at the fitting rooms, they should make an effort to check the garments when people return them.   They should have charged the person who damaged the pants for the damage, and subtracted that amount from the sale price.  I didn't end up picking them up because I wasn't going to pay that amount for a damaged item when I could of had it in tact for the same amount a few days ago.  Sorry for the rant folks.


----------



## neverandever

Valeriee said:


> Here is my story from today.  A few days ago, I came across a pair of Diane von Furstenberg pants at my local Marshalls.  They were marked down from $150 to $80.  When I first came across them, I wasn't sure whether I wanted them, so I decided to go home and think it over.  A few days later, I went back to pick them up, and as I reached for them on the hanger, I noticed that there was a huge tear on the back seam.  I'm 100% sure that it wasn't there two days ago.  At that point, I wasn't sure whether I wanted them anymore but I decided to see whether they would give me a good price for them (mind you, the tear was so huge that if I were the owner/manager of that store, I would be embarrassed to even have them up for sale).  The manager offered me... a $5 discount.  I told him that this was insulting - it would have been more tactful not to offer anything at all.  I also told him that someone must have damaged the pants in the last two days, so since they have sales associates at the fitting rooms, they should make an effort to check the garments when people return them.   They should have charged the person who damaged the pants for the damage, and subtracted that amount from the sale price.  I didn't end up picking them up because I wasn't going to pay that amount for a damaged item when I could of had it in tact for the same amount a few days ago.  Sorry for the rant folks.




I don't know much about retail, but I'm pretty sure that you can't charge a potential customer for a rip in a clothing item. I think it would be damaged out and taken off the sales floor. Since they are still designer pants at a discount, the store may have felt it beneficial to leave the item on the floor in case a customer felt it worthwhile to sew the rip.

And I don't know about anyone else's stores, but mine tend to have a fair bit of damaged clothing (sometimes due to the employees with lazy security tagging)...


----------



## Valeriee

neverandever said:


> I don't know much about retail, but I'm pretty sure that you can't charge a potential customer for a rip in a clothing item. I think it would be damaged out and taken off the sales floor. Since they are still designer pants at a discount, the store may have felt it beneficial to leave the item on the floor in case a customer felt it worthwhile to sew the rip.
> 
> And I don't know about anyone else's stores, but mine tend to have a fair bit of damaged clothing (sometimes due to the employees with lazy security tagging)...





Here in North America we sometimes get a sense that we're not responsible for things we damage because most stores are large chains that are run by salaried managers and not the direct owners who would not let you get away with something like this because it's money straight out of their pockets.  I lived in Europe for a few years and over there you're almost always responsible for things that you damage.  


More directly on this issue, my store usually has a policy that if something is damaged, they put an "as is" on the price tag.  The pants didn't have such a label because they were only damaged in the last few days.  When the last price tag was placed on them, they were still fully in tact.  Mind you, I do theoretically understand what you mean but I refuse to get them until the price tag reflects the damage.


----------



## Ailey

I finally found a great shoe deal in Marshall's and it's in my size. Gucci patent pink loafers for under $100!


----------



## kcarmona

Ailey said:


> I finally found a great shoe deal in Marshall's and it's in my size. Gucci patent pink loafers for under $100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781268




OMG! That is insane! Beautiful loafers! Were they on clearance?


----------



## RTA

Ailey said:


> I finally found a great shoe deal in Marshall's and it's in my size. Gucci patent pink loafers for under $100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781268



Amazing find!


----------



## SEWDimples

Ailey said:


> I finally found a great shoe deal in Marshall's and it's in my size. Gucci patent pink loafers for under $100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781268



Congrats!

Love the color.


----------



## Anna1

Ailey said:


> I finally found a great shoe deal in Marshall's and it's in my size. Gucci patent pink loafers for under $100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781268




Amazing deal! Congrats!


----------



## heymom

Ailey said:


> I finally found a great shoe deal in Marshall's and it's in my size. Gucci patent pink loafers for under $100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781268



Amazing find! Congrats


----------



## neverandever

Ailey said:


> I finally found a great shoe deal in Marshall's and it's in my size. Gucci patent pink loafers for under $100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781268




What a deal! Those are gorgeous


----------



## Ailey

kcarmona said:


> OMG! That is insane! Beautiful loafers! Were they on clearance?




Thanks. Yes, they were on clearance. It was marked down 5 times based on the number of sticker tags. I'm not supposed to go shopping but I couldn't such a great deal. &#128512;


----------



## lettuceshop

Found quite a few Tory Burch clothing items at my local TJ, pretty excited.
.


----------



## ValentineNicole

Ailey said:


> I finally found a great shoe deal in Marshall's and it's in my size. Gucci patent pink loafers for under $100!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2781268



I adore these.


----------



## peishanchou

I had no idea TJ Maxx had designer handbags!!!  I just looked on their website and they have Fendi, Gucci and Lanvin bags, crazy!  Where else can I look for discounted bags, I know Bluefly and Gilt, anywhere else?  Thanks!


----------



## Kansashalo

Nothing to exciting but I found a few Hello Kitty items at TJs.  The compact mirror for $3.99 and the makeup brushes for $7.99.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Kansashalo said:


> Nothing to exciting but I found a few Hello Kitty items at TJs.  The compact mirror for $3.99 and the makeup brushes for $7.99.




I've been looking for those forever! Wish they had them at my Tj maxx!


----------



## kaydelongpre

Does anyone know how long it takes for Runway clothing to be marked down at TJMaxx? 1 week? 2 weeks? 3 weeks? Is there any method to their madness?


----------



## Pinkcooper

Just picked these up for my mom! Was 429 but marked down to 149. 
So jealous that my feet are too big


----------



## ria616

jenga112 said:


> View attachment 2778476
> 
> 
> Found this gem today at TJ Maxx.  What do you ladies think? Keep or return?




Keep! Love the color!


----------



## iluvmybags

kaydelongpre said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes for Runway clothing to be marked down at TJMaxx? 1 week? 2 weeks? 3 weeks? Is there any method to their madness?



I don't think there's a time limit.  It does seem like Runway items take a lot longer than other store merchandise to be clearanced.  I think its because they get a smaller selection of Runway merchandise, so they don't have to clear it out as fast as the other departments.  Clothes get marked down much faster than bags and shoes.  I've seen some runway bags sit for months and never get marked down.  One store had a Lanvin accessory case that they had for over a year and it never got marked down.


----------



## ememtiny

It's too bad it takes runway items so long to be marked down. Since they been there so long they been destroyed. I found a gorgeous Zac Posen dress tried it on and someone ripped the seams on it.  $250.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

iluvmybags said:


> I don't think there's a time limit.  It does seem like Runway items take a lot longer than other store merchandise to be clearanced.  I think its because they get a smaller selection of Runway merchandise, so they don't have to clear it out as fast as the other departments.  Clothes get marked down much faster than bags and shoes.  I've seen some runway bags sit for months and never get marked down.  One store had a Lanvin accessory case that they had for over a year and it never got marked down.



I recently checked my  TJ Maxx Runway store, and some of the shoes that came in for the runway event in early Sept. have been marked down, but most of the clothes are still full price and the bags are still full price. There's a bag I have my eye on and I keep checking but it hasn't changed price in 6-7 weeks...


----------



## My3boyscde

Thanks for the update. I have been wondering if clothes have been marked down yet.  I have my eye on a Vince leather jacket


----------



## stacestall

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I recently checked my  TJ Maxx Runway store, and some of the shoes that came in for the runway event in early Sept. have been marked down, but most of the clothes are still full price and the bags are still full price. There's a bag I have my eye on and I keep checking but it hasn't changed price in 6-7 weeks...



Thanks for the update! I'm watching a bag too! I'm kind of shocked it hasn't been marked down yet, I think they got the surplus of runway items on Sept 4th, atleast that's when my TJ's had the Runway Event. Idk if I'm being impatient (more than likely I am lol) or they're just taking forever to mark things down, i just feel like there was more flow in merchandise before than there is now.



My3boyscde said:


> Thanks for the update. I have been wondering if clothes have been marked down yet.  I have my eye on a Vince leather jacket



Would it happen to be the Vince asymmetrical leather jacket? The store in Durham, NC received a bunch for $399 and I'm hoping to get one once they go on clearance. I'm sure it's a good price now, but it's hard to pay $400 at TJ Maxx when you know that sooner or later it'll be around $200 or less.


----------



## My3boyscde

stacestall said:


> Thanks for the update! I'm watching a bag too! I'm kind of shocked it hasn't been marked down yet, I think they got the surplus of runway items on Sept 4th, atleast that's when my TJ's had the Runway Event. Idk if I'm being impatient (more than likely I am lol) or they're just taking forever to mark things down, i just feel like there was more flow in merchandise before than there is now.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it happen to be the Vince asymmetrical leather jacket? The store in Durham, NC received a bunch for $399 and I'm hoping to get one once they go on clearance. I'm sure it's a good price now, but it's hard to pay $400 at TJ Maxx when you know that sooner or later it'll be around $200 or less.



Exactly! I can't justify paying that much for a jacket I don't really need, especially with the winter months coming up


----------



## vesperholly

Speaking of Vince!  I never even heard of the brand until a few weeks ago when I saw a sweater on Pinterest.

I snagged this Vince sweater for $39 on clearance. Marked irregular but I can't see anything wrong. Unless it was tagged wrong, because I'm usually an XL and the L fit me just fine. The tiny hole by the label is from the security tag (animals!) The lighting is terrible in this pic - bottom is lighter 












Really wanted this cashmere one but couldn't bring myself to pay $149. It had a purple tag - anyone know what that means? I'm going to stalk it and see how long it takes to discount.


----------



## iluvmybags

vesperholly said:


> Speaking of Vince!  I never even heard of the brand until a few weeks ago when I saw a sweater on Pinterest.
> 
> I snagged this Vince sweater for $39 on clearance. Marked irregular but I can't see anything wrong. Unless it was tagged wrong, because I'm usually an XL and the L fit me just fine. The tiny hole by the label is from the security tag (animals!) The lighting is terrible in this pic - bottom is lighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really wanted this cashmere one but couldn't bring myself to pay $149. It had a purple tag - anyone know what that means? I'm going to stalk it and see how long it takes to discount.



I bought that same sweater and the tag was marked Irregular, and I didn't see anything wrong with mine either - mine was regular price tho ($49.99).  Irregular can be any number of things - uneven stitching, crooked seams, an incorrect color dye, etc.  I think a lot of things are marked irregular that look perfectly fine.  The purple tag indicates its from the Runway department.  Vince is always in the Runway department at our store, so they always purple tags and now those new security tags you remove yourself.  Vince is a contemporary designer line (along the lines of Rag & Bone, Current Elliot, Diane Von Furstenberg, etc.) thats known for its sweaters and cozy wraps.  They use cashmere in almost everything.  They also make really soft Tshirts and everything else from leggings to jeans to leather jackets and more recently shoes.  Nordstroms carries the brand (http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/vince?origin=brandindex)  & the Anniversary Sale is always loaded with Vince stuff.  In fact, I've seen a lot of Anniversary Sale stuff (from past years) end up at TJMaxx.


----------



## Maybi

Pinkcooper said:


> Just picked these up for my mom! Was 429 but marked down to 149.
> So jealous that my feet are too big
> View attachment 2782874
> View attachment 2782875
> View attachment 2782876


Sweet score


----------



## vesperholly

iluvmybags said:


> I bought that same sweater and the tag was marked Irregular, and I didn't see anything wrong with mine either - mine was regular price tho ($49.99).  Irregular can be any number of things - uneven stitching, crooked seams, an incorrect color dye, etc.  I think a lot of things are marked irregular that look perfectly fine.  The purple tag indicates its from the Runway department.  Vince is always in the Runway department at our store, so they always purple tags and now those new security tags you remove yourself.  Vince is a contemporary designer line (along the lines of Rag & Bone, Current Elliot, Diane Von Furstenberg, etc.) thats known for its sweaters and cozy wraps.  They use cashmere in almost everything.  They also make really soft Tshirts and everything else from leggings to jeans to leather jackets and more recently shoes.  Nordstroms carries the brand (http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/vince?origin=brandindex)  & the Anniversary Sale is always loaded with Vince stuff.  In fact, I've seen a lot of Anniversary Sale stuff (from past years) end up at TJMaxx.



Thanks for all the info!  My TJMaxx is not a runway store and the sweater was just mixed in with all the others on the regular racks - I didn't even see any on the "highlight" racks in the front.


----------



## lookatme

I find Vince items a lot but the quality on some stuff is just off. the stitching on the labels is very poor like someone could have taken one off and just sewed that one on. I see the labels where it says it's made in china, mexico, vietnam and other places. Is vince really made in all these countries? Then the quality of the material is horrible. Who wants a rough sweater with a vince label?  I'm hesitant to buy because it's still tj maxx and $50 for a counterfeit is too much.


----------



## pjrufus

lookatme said:


> I find Vince items a lot but the quality on some stuff is just off. the stitching on the labels is very poor like someone could have taken one off and just sewed that one on. I see the labels where it says it's made in china, mexico, vietnam and other places. Is vince really made in all these countries? Then the quality of the material is horrible. Who wants a rough sweater with a vince label?  I'm hesitant to buy because it's still tj maxx and $50 for a counterfeit is too much.



I have to agree with you. Vince has been my favorite brand for a few years now, but lately, the quality just doesn't seem as good as it was. For example, they used to make the softest cotton tshirts, maybe with a small % of something else. The tshirts now seem to be a small % of cotton and a lot of something else. I have a lot of sweaters and silk shirts that I love, and haven't found any for awhile that compare. Of course, I'm so spoiled, that if it isn't at least 80% off, it's not worth it to me.


----------



## o___erika

Scored a pair of True Religion skinny jeans at TJ Maxx (at the district, Tustin, CA) marked irregular but they looked fine to me and fit well too! Only $59!.


----------



## My3boyscde

I haven't been to TJ in over a month and as corny as it sounds I was feeling lucky when I went this morning. I went through all the Runway racks and didn't find any good deals, especially for the Vince jacket I had an eye on. Then I found this gem mixed in with regular clearance! Not the original jacket I had wanted but this was close enough!


----------



## AnnaFreud

My3boyscde said:


> I haven't been to TJ in over a month and as corny as it sounds I was feeling lucky when I went this morning. I went through all the Runway racks and didn't find any good deals, especially for the Vince jacket I had an eye on. Then I found this gem mixed in with regular clearance! Not the original jacket I had wanted but this was close enough!




OMG I love it! You totally scored!


----------



## vesperholly

That jacket is gorgeous!

I picked up a nice black/gray/teal Calvin Klein scarf and a warm patterned scarf and mittens from Echo Design. Every year I find nice Echo stuff at TJMaxx - I love their winter accessories.


----------



## SEWDimples

I found another Laura Di Maggio handbag at TJ Maxx.

I think it is a combo of leather and wool.

Love the braided handle and hobo style.

On clearance for $119.


----------



## kaydelongpre

iluvmybags said:


> I don't think there's a time limit.  It does  seem like Runway items take a lot longer than other store merchandise to  be clearanced...



Thanks so much everyone!   I've only been going into Maxx for about 8 months. I'm new to this racket. 



stacestall said:


> The store in Durham, NC received a bunch for $399 and I'm hoping to get one once they go on clearance. I'm sure it's a good price now, but it's hard to pay $400 at TJ Maxx when you know that sooner or later it'll be around $200 or less.


This is my conundrum. Most of the stuff I've had my eye on has some pulled threads/nicks, etc and I'd rather not drop 400/500  bucks on something that 1. has that stuff going on, and 2. will get marked down at some point.


----------



## yakusoku.af

My first Valentino shoe sighting at TJ Maxx Honolulu! It was $699.99


----------



## kcarmona

yakusoku.af said:


> My first Valentino shoe sighting at TJ Maxx Honolulu! It was $699.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2790661




I am by no means an expert or authenticator but is it just me or does something seem off about these? I've never seen the word "Rockstud" on the tag like that!


----------



## louvigilante

kcarmona said:


> I am by no means an expert or authenticator but is it just me or does something seem off about these? I've never seen the word "Rockstud" on the tag like that!




I noticed it too. I'm not an expert expert but thought the label and the top of the inside of the shoe was a cream color usually.


----------



## kcarmona

louvigilante said:


> I noticed it too. I'm not an expert expert but thought the label and the top of the inside of the shoe was a cream color usually.




Yikes! I hope someone didn't pull a switcheroo and I really hope if that's the case that someone doesn't spend all that money on a pair of fakes!


----------



## rosetina

kcarmona said:


> I am by no means an expert or authenticator but is it just me or does something seem off about these? I've never seen the word "Rockstud" on the tag like that!


The tag looks right to me, there is the "Rockstud Rouge" collection and the labels are red and look exactly like that! It's the only collection they do it with, so I haven't seen it often, except on a bag I was looking at at Nordstrom from that collection.


----------



## kcarmona

rosetina said:


> The tag looks right to me, there is the "Rockstud Rouge" collection and the labels are red and look exactly like that! It's the only collection they do it with, so I haven't seen it often, except on a bag I was looking at at Nordstrom from that collection.




Ohhh okay that's good to know!


----------



## louvigilante

rosetina said:


> The tag looks right to me, there is the "Rockstud Rouge" collection and the labels are red and look exactly like that! It's the only collection they do it with, so I haven't seen it often, except on a bag I was looking at at Nordstrom from that collection.




Makes total sense now! Thanks for clarifying it up!


----------



## LnA

There were a few rockstuds at the Glendale TJM yesterday afternoon.


----------



## rosetina

kcarmona said:


> Ohhh okay that's good to know!


yep  I remember the first time I saw it I thought it was unusual too, I always heard of the noir collection but never rouge, plus the noir tags are even different. who knows why!


----------



## LnA

lna said:


> there were a few rockstuds at the glendale tjm yesterday afternoon.


----------



## glasskey

My3boyscde said:


> I haven't been to TJ in over a month and as corny as it sounds I was feeling lucky when I went this morning. I went through all the Runway racks and didn't find any good deals, especially for the Vince jacket I had an eye on. Then I found this gem mixed in with regular clearance! Not the original jacket I had wanted but this was close enough!



ooo! I love this jacket, I got it too for this price. There's something so flattering about the wide collar. How do you feel about the navy, though? I've found that the color limits what I can wear it with (e.g. it looks goofy with a red dress.) I really hope that the tan and black versions go on sale soon too. 

I know this isn't quite the right forum, but I hope you all don't mind if I post a couple of Burlington Coat Factory finds. My past experience with Burlington is that it's been strictly low-end stuff, but maybe something changed. Splendid tee for $10 (probably around $70 retail), yellow Elizabeth and James silk shirt for $10 (retailed $265, still $132 on Outnet), purple Elizabeth and James silk shirt for $13 (retailed $295, still $147 on Outnet), Parker shirt for $10 (retailed probably around $250), and a Rachel Zoe lace jacket for $20 (retailed around $400). 

At TJ Maxx, I recently bought the DvF Atira shirt dress in orchid purple. I paid full TJ Maxx price ($179) because I needed it for a wedding right away and have quite a few events I knew I could wear it at. It's so gorgeous that even though it was definitely pricey, I love it so much I'm ok with the splurge.

I do find that my issue with TJ Maxx is that even when they have a good selection, they charge SO much for it. I was at Glendale yesterday as well and they had tons of awesome Rag and Bone boots, but they were around $300/pair when they are around $150 at NR. Glendale also had some beautiful Balenciaga and Lanvin jackets, btw.


----------



## cwxx

^wow glasskey, those are amazing deals! Congrats! And I love the color of the dress. ITA that Tj Maxx's prices have not been that great - still can get the one-off great deal once in a while, but now they're taking forever to mark down things...some locations never mark down their designer handbags in my experience - admittedly, they still sell eventually even at tjmaxx full price. le sigh, I miss the good ol' days, I still remember stopping by the NYC flatiron location a few years back and they had racks and racks of clothes all $3 or $5, with a good amount of designer stuff mixed in - seemed like they were just clearing stuff out...


----------



## My3boyscde

glasskey said:


> ooo! I love this jacket, I got it too for this price. There's something so flattering about the wide collar. How do you feel about the navy, though? I've found that the color limits what I can wear it with (e.g. it looks goofy with a red dress.) I really hope that the tan and black versions go on sale soon too.
> 
> I know this isn't quite the right forum, but I hope you all don't mind if I post a couple of Burlington Coat Factory finds. My past experience with Burlington is that it's been strictly low-end stuff, but maybe something changed. Splendid tee for $10 (probably around $70 retail), yellow Elizabeth and James silk shirt for $10 (retailed $265, still $132 on Outnet), purple Elizabeth and James silk shirt for $13 (retailed $295, still $147 on Outnet), Parker shirt for $10 (retailed probably around $250), and a Rachel Zoe lace jacket for $20 (retailed around $400).
> 
> At TJ Maxx, I recently bought the DvF Atira shirt dress in orchid purple. I paid full TJ Maxx price ($179) because I needed it for a wedding right away and have quite a few events I knew I could wear it at. It's so gorgeous that even though it was definitely pricey, I love it so much I'm ok with the splurge.
> 
> I do find that my issue with TJ Maxx is that even when they have a good selection, they charge SO much for it. I was at Glendale yesterday as well and they had tons of awesome Rag and Bone boots, but they were around $300/pair when they are around $150 at NR. Glendale also had some beautiful Balenciaga and Lanvin jackets, btw.



I've only worn it once with black jeans and I liked the color block and love the versatility of the collar. I will probably only wear it with pants/jeans though so the navy won't be an issue


----------



## Jujuma

My3boyscde said:


> I've only worn it once with black jeans and I liked the color block and love the versatility of the collar. I will probably only wear it with pants/jeans though so the navy won't be an issue




I got the brown...but I paid $499. I'm ok with it though cuz I bought it in black last year from NM at the full price less 20%. I wore it a lot so I figure the $499 will be justified. I didn't see any of the high end merchandise on clearance at my TJ's. I hadn't been in quite awhile and someone had told me they had redone it and upped the merchandise. I was very happy. They had a lot of Vince and Rag and Bone. It could become a very expensive place for me. My husband keeps trying to tell me it's not about how much you save it's about how much you spend. I think it's much more fun to look at how much you save!


----------



## Jujuma

Actually I saw that blue one, but not reduced. Mine's a little different, all brown.


----------



## Jujuma

Sorry, one last thing. Did you have that red plastic clip on your purchases? At my TJ on the high end items they put this red plastic thingie that they leave on when you take it home. When you are sure you want the item you cut it off and then you can't return it. Kinda sucks. I wouldn't wear and return but the red thing just feels wrong. I mean what if you cut it and then see a flaw or something?


----------



## k5ml3k

Jujuma said:


> Sorry, one last thing. Did you have that red plastic clip on your purchases? At my TJ on the high end items they put this red plastic thingie that they leave on when you take it home. When you are sure you want the item you cut it off and then you can't return it. Kinda sucks. I wouldn't wear and return but the red thing just feels wrong. I mean what if you cut it and then see a flaw or something?




I actually just got this jacket too! You guys don't think it's one of those items that were specifically made to be discounted, do you? I've just heard/read things which makes me more cautious. 

And yeah, mine has that too. I actually told the lady ringing me up that she forgot to take that thing off but she said that I'm the one that's supposed to take that off. Haven't yet though...

One last question, this is my first Vince and I got the XS. Do you guys find this true to size and do you guys think it'll stretch? 

Thanks!


----------



## glasskey

k5ml3k said:


> I actually just got this jacket too! You guys don't think it's one of those items that were specifically made to be discounted, do you? I've just heard/read things which makes me more cautious.
> 
> And yeah, mine has that too. I actually told the lady ringing me up that she forgot to take that thing off but she said that I'm the one that's supposed to take that off. Haven't yet though...
> 
> One last question, this is my first Vince and I got the XS. Do you guys find this true to size and do you guys think it'll stretch?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm not sure if it was made to be discounted--I googled it and it looks like it retailed for full price elsewhere. I found the jacket true to size but am not sure if it will stretch.

Regarding the red taggy thing, while I do find it annoying and potentially damaging to the item, I also like how easy it is to return stuff because of it. I've returned 5-6 items since they introduced them, and every time, because the tag is there, it's been super easy to return. Before, a store associate would often scrutinize the item for ages, even if the tags were still on it, and once or twice they got snippy about an item which was damaged before I bought it.


----------



## My3boyscde

k5ml3k said:


> I actually just got this jacket too! You guys don't think it's one of those items that were specifically made to be discounted, do you? I've just heard/read things which makes me more cautious.
> 
> And yeah, mine has that too. I actually told the lady ringing me up that she forgot to take that thing off but she said that I'm the one that's supposed to take that off. Haven't yet though...
> 
> One last question, this is my first Vince and I got the XS. Do you guys find this true to size and do you guys think it'll stretch?
> 
> Thanks!



This was my first Vince too. I got a small since it was the smallest size they had. I would have preferred the XS too so I would've need the sleeves hemmed.  I actually think Vince tops run big. I'm curious too as to if it will stretch


----------



## Jujuma

This def was not made for discount stores. As I said I have the same jacket from last year in black that I did not get a discount store. This year Neiman's still has black and brown but the brown has a more reddish undertone. I think they changed the color a little. The other one that TJ's has in blue is blocked a little different at Neiman's, I saw it there but didn't look to carefully cuz I wasn't interested in blue. The jacket doesn't really stretch but it does get softer. I'm a small in jackets and my one from last year still fits fine, the leather is still as nice, just softer. I guess if it was tight on you it might stretch, but otherwise I don't think so. One last thing Neiman's, and Bloomingdales and probably some others look online, still has the jacket in other colors too, full price.


----------



## katran26

LnA said:


> View attachment 2790981
> View attachment 2790982
> View attachment 2790983



Very cute! but the prices are a little high...hopefully they'll be on clearance soon!


----------



## k5ml3k

My3boyscde said:


> This was my first Vince too. I got a small since it was the smallest size they had. I would have preferred the XS too so I would've need the sleeves hemmed.  I actually think Vince tops run big. I'm curious too as to if it will stretch




Oh that's funny, I actually would prefer the small but my store only had the XS &#128532;


----------



## LuxeDeb

glasskey said:


> ooo! I love this jacket, I got it too for this price. There's something so flattering about the wide collar. How do you feel about the navy, though? I've found that the color limits what I can wear it with (e.g. it looks goofy with a red dress.) I really hope that the tan and black versions go on sale soon too.
> 
> I know this isn't quite the right forum, but I hope you all don't mind if I post a couple of Burlington Coat Factory finds. My past experience with Burlington is that it's been strictly low-end stuff, but maybe something changed. Splendid tee for $10 (probably around $70 retail), yellow Elizabeth and James silk shirt for $10 (retailed $265, still $132 on Outnet), purple Elizabeth and James silk shirt for $13 (retailed $295, still $147 on Outnet), Parker shirt for $10 (retailed probably around $250), and a Rachel Zoe lace jacket for $20 (retailed around $400).
> 
> At TJ Maxx, I recently bought the DvF Atira shirt dress in orchid purple. I paid full TJ Maxx price ($179) because I needed it for a wedding right away and have quite a few events I knew I could wear it at. It's so gorgeous that even though it was definitely pricey, I love it so much I'm ok with the splurge.
> 
> I do find that my issue with TJ Maxx is that even when they have a good selection, they charge SO much for it. I was at Glendale yesterday as well and they had tons of awesome Rag and Bone boots, but they were around $300/pair when they are around $150 at NR. Glendale also had some beautiful Balenciaga and Lanvin jackets, btw.


 
Love the purple dress!

Those are some fantastic deals you got a Burlington Coat Factory! I have not been to one in years, but they used to have low end items. I will check one out soon. We may have to start a thread for them!


----------



## glasskey

LuxeDeb said:


> Love the purple dress!
> 
> Those are some fantastic deals you got a Burlington Coat Factory! I have not been to one in years, but they used to have low end items. I will check one out soon. We may have to start a thread for them!


Thanks! Yeah, that's why I posted, to let people know they could check out their Burlington! My mom was the one who wanted to go and I was feeling a little meh about it, but they ended up having quite a bit of interesting stuff. Like TJ Maxx, it can be a real treasure hunt, but at the one I went to they had a lot worth looking for. Not all of it worked for me, but there was lots of Paige denim for $10, a huge variety of Cut25 dresses for $15, and tons of Rachel Zoe, Splendid, BCBG, Juicy Couture, J Brand, and Theory. There was even a lovely $600 Halston Heritage leather satchel for $100, but it was missing its cross body strap so I left it. Anyway, worth checking out if you're in the neighborhood. You won't find the premium brands, I'm guessing, but the prices for contemporary designers is pretty great!


----------



## AEGIS

kcarmona said:


> I am by no means an expert or authenticator but is it just me or does something seem off about these? I've never seen the word "Rockstud" on the tag like that!





louvigilante said:


> I noticed it too. I'm not an expert expert but thought the label and the top of the inside of the shoe was a cream color usually.





rosetina said:


> The tag looks right to me, there is the "Rockstud Rouge" collection and the labels are red and look exactly like that! It's the only collection they do it with, so I haven't seen it often, except on a bag I was looking at at Nordstrom from that collection.



Yes the tags for their all one colored lines are different than the regular tags.  I have noir and the tag is different from my others.  That sandals is authentic--but expensive for TJMAXX


----------



## iluvmybags

Stopped at TJMaxx in Countryside (IL).  The Runway section was a bit of a letdown. No new handbags and the clothes were just "Eh" - they have an abundance of Vince. I mean they have so much, they should change the name of the department to "Vince Wear"!  I really wonder if Vince isn't another ones of those designers that makes pieces specifically for TJMaxx & the Rack and other outlet stores. 

I did find a couple of random pieces in the regular department.  I picked up this Equipment blouse for $60.  I've never bought anything from Equipment before, but I know that people love their stuff. I also know that their silk blouses are their "trademark" and that's what this is - but I'm not sure how I feel about having to dry clean it. It was too good a price not to get and I can always return it if I decide I don't want to be bothered.  I also wonder if you guys can tell me what you think about the fit.  This is an XS.  I'm normally a Small but I read they run big (and they didn't have a Small anyhow!).  Its slightly tighter under the arms than I would normally like, but not so tight that I can't raise my arms or worry about it ripping.






I also found this Equipment cashmere sweater - I put this on layaway cuz I'm not 100% convinced I love it.  I want to add a few oversized sweaters this winter and this would be easy to wear.  I just don't normally wear purple (no specific reason) and its a bit lower cut than I'd normally wear.  I think I'd always have to wear a cami or tank underneath this cuz I wouldn't be comfortable otherwise.  This is also an XS






And lastly - something else I put on layaway - I found these Dior boots in my size.  They weren't what I'd call a steal (or a deal!), but I was immediately drawn to the color.  They're similar to UGGs - fleece lined and made of suede (sheepskin?).  I could use a new pair of SnowBoots cuz my UGGs got a quite workout last winter cuz we had so much snow & subzero temps, but these are $699 so I dunno (I wonder how much they were originally - they didn't have a "compare to" price on the tag)


----------



## princess101804

glasskey said:


> Thanks! Yeah, that's why I posted, to let people know they could check out their Burlington! My mom was the one who wanted to go and I was feeling a little meh about it, but they ended up having quite a bit of interesting stuff. Like TJ Maxx, it can be a real treasure hunt, but at the one I went to they had a lot worth looking for. Not all of it worked for me, but there was lots of Paige denim for $10, a huge variety of Cut25 dresses for $15, and tons of Rachel Zoe, Splendid, BCBG, Juicy Couture, J Brand, and Theory. There was even a lovely $600 Halston Heritage leather satchel for $100, but it was missing its cross body strap so I left it. Anyway, worth checking out if you're in the neighborhood. You won't find the premium brands, I'm guessing, but the prices for contemporary designers is pretty great!


Which Burlington coat factory do you go to?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks for the tip! Other than my spanx I've never purchased anything good at Burlington before.



glasskey said:


> Thanks! Yeah, that's why I posted, to let people know they could check out their Burlington! My mom was the one who wanted to go and I was feeling a little meh about it, but they ended up having quite a bit of interesting stuff. Like TJ Maxx, it can be a real treasure hunt, but at the one I went to they had a lot worth looking for. Not all of it worked for me, but there was lots of Paige denim for $10, a huge variety of Cut25 dresses for $15, and tons of Rachel Zoe, Splendid, BCBG, Juicy Couture, J Brand, and Theory. There was even a lovely $600 Halston Heritage leather satchel for $100, but it was missing its cross body strap so I left it. Anyway, worth checking out if you're in the neighborhood. You won't find the premium brands, I'm guessing, but the prices for contemporary designers is pretty great!


----------



## glasskey

cwxx said:


> ^wow glasskey, those are amazing deals! Congrats! And I love the color of the dress. ITA that Tj Maxx's prices have not been that great - still can get the one-off great deal once in a while, but now they're taking forever to mark down things...some locations never mark down their designer handbags in my experience - admittedly, they still sell eventually even at tjmaxx full price. le sigh, I miss the good ol' days, I still remember stopping by the NYC flatiron location a few years back and they had racks and racks of clothes all $3 or $5, with a good amount of designer stuff mixed in - seemed like they were just clearing stuff out...



Thank you! I saw a woman wearing this dress at a TJ Maxx and it looked so good on her. I asked her about it and she said she found it at TJM, so I ended up scouring every one in the city until I found in my size. And those sound like great times...wish they'd come back again! I think consumers in general are becoming much more educated about brands (myself included! I wore payless shoes in high school), which is making them more expensive overall. Or maybe I made that up, haha.


----------



## glasskey

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks for the tip! Other than my spanx I've never purchased anything good at Burlington before.



Of course! If you end up going, let us know if you find anything good so we can determine whether it was a fluke!

princess101804, I went to the one in Thousand Oaks, CA. I don't know if other BCF will be any good, I will check out the one in Union Square when I get back to New York and report back!


----------



## cwxx

glasskey said:


> Thank you! I saw a woman wearing this dress at a TJ Maxx and it looked so good on her. I asked her about it and she said she found it at TJM, so I ended up scouring every one in the city until I found in my size. And those sound like great times...wish they'd come back again! I think consumers in general are becoming much more educated about brands (myself included! I wore payless shoes in high school), which is making them more expensive overall. Or maybe I made that up, haha.



Nah, sounds like as good a reason as any  who knows what goes on behind boardroom closed doors - there was an article in Fortune about TJMaxx and I found it a very interesting read
http://fortune.com/2014/07/24/t-j-maxx-the-best-retail-store/

And it confirms what we are all wary of - brands making things specially for Tj Maxx - hard to tell from the article if it's just selling stuff directly so it's same quality etc as their other products that go to dept stores, etc or if things are produced to different standards etc to offset supplier's lower selling price to Tj maxx. Aside from their general unflattering cut on me, the second is the sense I get for all the Ralph lauren stuff at TJM, so I just avoid it - sounds like Vince could be on of those brands too. I do see things from Elie Tahari and Theory which I've also seen (around the same time but higher price) at their respective outlets - don't know if those 2 brands also make 'outlet specific' clothes so TJM could be getting their 'outlet' stock? 

For me I like shopping so it's always more about the fun looking through the racks and finding that one-off which you know definitely wasn't made for TJM but somehow ended up there  Many years back when the store nearest me wasn't a runway and when YSl just came out with their Muse bag, I found a lone Muse in the bag clearance section :giggles: was pretty beat up and way too heavy and unwieldy for me but a fun find nonetheless! Recently have seen some Bottega Veneta bags in one store - a duffle type and a sloane - not bad pricing either...This same store had Givenchy large pyramid, a few mini chevron Fendi 2jours, and regular 2jours, some other Fendi i can't remember now, Valentino rockstud, a few Chloe and StellaM, lots of Marc Jacobs (for those interested, it's the one in Natick)


----------



## cwxx

iluvmybags said:


> Stopped at TJMaxx in Countryside (IL).  The Runway section was a bit of a letdown. No new handbags and the clothes were just "Eh" - they have an abundance of Vince. I mean they have so much, they should change the name of the department to "Vince Wear"!  I really wonder if Vince isn't another ones of those designers that makes pieces specifically for TJMaxx & the Rack and other outlet stores.
> 
> And lastly - something else I put on layaway - I found these Dior boots in my size.  They weren't what I'd call a steal (or a deal!), but I was immediately drawn to the color.  They're similar to UGGs - fleece lined and made of suede (sheepskin?).  I could use a new pair of SnowBoots cuz my UGGs got a quite workout last winter cuz we had so much snow & subzero temps, but these are $699 so I dunno (I wonder how much they were originally - they didn't have a "compare to" price on the tag)



Nice finds - I think both are a great color on you! I rarely dry clean my silk blouses, I just hand wash them in cold or slightly lukewarm water (really should be cold, but if it's been a while...). For me lesson learned was to never let silk, especially colored silk, sit in water, just swish it around then rinse under running water. Extra step is ironing. 

I love the Dior boots! And I used to live in Chicago so I understand how necessary comfort and warmth are - price is a little steep esp for TJM...but I don't see a lot of Dior there...for me, shoes that I know I'll wear and fit like a glove are worth the money, but if I already have a different pair, fit is slightly off, or could find a similar boot for much less, a find like this would depend on the size and store location - if you're a larger size it might go on sale before selling (vs popular size 7), and you would know better than anyone else how popular that location is - do things over certain price usually just sit there and go through multiple markdowns? HTH, they're nice boots and look comfy too!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

iluvmybags said:


> Stopped at TJMaxx in Countryside (IL).  The Runway section was a bit of a letdown. No new handbags and the clothes were just "Eh" - they have an abundance of Vince. I mean they have so much, they should change the name of the department to "Vince Wear"!  I really wonder if Vince isn't another ones of those designers that makes pieces specifically for TJMaxx & the Rack and other outlet stores.
> 
> I did find a couple of random pieces in the regular department.  I picked up this Equipment blouse for $60.  I've never bought anything from Equipment before, but I know that people love their stuff. I also know that their silk blouses are their "trademark" and that's what this is - but I'm not sure how I feel about having to dry clean it. It was too good a price not to get and I can always return it if I decide I don't want to be bothered.  I also wonder if you guys can tell me what you think about the fit.  This is an XS.  I'm normally a Small but I read they run big (and they didn't have a Small anyhow!).  Its slightly tighter under the arms than I would normally like, but not so tight that I can't raise my arms or worry about it ripping.
> 
> View attachment 2792350
> 
> View attachment 2792352
> 
> 
> I also found this Equipment cashmere sweater - I put this on layaway cuz I'm not 100% convinced I love it.  I want to add a few oversized sweaters this winter and this would be easy to wear.  I just don't normally wear purple (no specific reason) and its a bit lower cut than I'd normally wear.  I think I'd always have to wear a cami or tank underneath this cuz I wouldn't be comfortable otherwise.  This is also an XS
> 
> View attachment 2792365
> 
> View attachment 2792366
> 
> 
> And lastly - something else I put on layaway - I found these Dior boots in my size.  They weren't what I'd call a steal (or a deal!), but I was immediately drawn to the color.  They're similar to UGGs - fleece lined and made of suede (sheepskin?).  I could use a new pair of SnowBoots cuz my UGGs got a quite workout last winter cuz we had so much snow & subzero temps, but these are $699 so I dunno (I wonder how much they were originally - they didn't have a "compare to" price on the tag)
> 
> View attachment 2792369
> 
> View attachment 2792370
> 
> View attachment 2792371




The silk blouse looks great- I love their tops. The original fit does run very big. The "slim flit" runs small. The sweater is a gorgeous color, but if you don't love the fit, I'd say let it go. For me, I find that I never like something more later, it just sits in the closet.
If the boots are just like UGGS, then I'd pass on them too. The flat bottom on UGGs are terrible on ice and if the materials are the same, then you're just paying for the name. I'd pass on them. Just my two cents as a resident of the frozen north (MN)...


----------



## mranda

After the BCF info on here, I decided to check out the one close to me. It's less than 10 minutes away, but I never go in there. I only saw one Theory top and I didn't even like it for the $9.90. Other than that, nothing designer or contemporary designer at my location!


----------



## glasskey

mranda said:


> After the BCF info on here, I decided to check out the one close to me. It's less than 10 minutes away, but I never go in there. I only saw one Theory top and I didn't even like it for the $9.90. Other than that, nothing designer or contemporary designer at my location!


Oof. Sorry for the bad info. I wonder if it has to do with location? My parents live in a pretty fancy neighborhood, which may explain the nicer brands. Hope you didn't have to go too far out of your way!


----------



## TinksDelite

The BCF right around the corner from me is a DUMP and has horrible return policy (store credit only).


----------



## SEWDimples

glasskey said:


> Thanks! Yeah, that's why I posted, to let people know they could check out their Burlington! My mom was the one who wanted to go and I was feeling a little meh about it, but they ended up having quite a bit of interesting stuff. Like TJ Maxx, it can be a real treasure hunt, but at the one I went to they had a lot worth looking for. Not all of it worked for me, but there was lots of Paige denim for $10, a huge variety of Cut25 dresses for $15, and tons of Rachel Zoe, Splendid, BCBG, Juicy Couture, J Brand, and Theory. There was even a lovely $600 Halston Heritage leather satchel for $100, but it was missing its cross body strap so I left it. Anyway, worth checking out if you're in the neighborhood. You won't find the premium brands, I'm guessing, but the prices for contemporary designers is pretty great!



glasskey - I agree there are some great deals at Burlington Coat Factory. I went there recently with a friend and was surprised about the merchandise. I did not really look at the clothes, but I found some amazing deals on shoes. On my first trip, I purchased some really nice Converse sneakers and my friend purchased some kids Uggs for cheap.

During my next visit I purchased Converse sneakers ($19), Coach sandals ($14), Cole Haan ($36) and Via Spiga pumps ($9.98) and Splendid sandals for $9.98.

Last night I purchased a pair of Schultz suede wedge for $34.99.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

TJMaxx Dallas has a few pairs of rockstuds, I posted the intel on the valentino shoe thread.


----------



## MahoganyQT

SEWDimples said:


> glasskey - I agree there are some great deals at Burlington Coat Factory. I went there recently with a friend and was surprised about the merchandise. I did not really look at the clothes, but I found some amazing deals on shoes. On my first trip, I purchased some really nice Converse sneakers and my friend purchased some kids Uggs for cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> During my next visit I purchased Converse sneakers ($19), Coach sandals ($14), Cole Haan ($36) and Via Spiga pumps ($9.98) and Splendid sandals for $9.98.
> 
> 
> 
> Last night I purchased a pair of Schultz suede wedge for $34.99.




I've seen some nice shoes there as well. I picked up a pair of Jack Rogers tan sandals for $50. Sometimes you can really score because I don't think that most of the people that frequent BCF (at least the one near me) aren't willing to pay the discount price for some of their nicer brands, they're probably not even familiar with them.


----------



## heartoflove

glasskey said:


> Thanks! Yeah, that's why I posted, to let people know they could check out their Burlington! My mom was the one who wanted to go and I was feeling a little meh about it, but they ended up having quite a bit of interesting stuff. Like TJ Maxx, it can be a real treasure hunt, but at the one I went to they had a lot worth looking for. Not all of it worked for me, but there was lots of Paige denim for $10, a huge variety of Cut25 dresses for $15, and tons of Rachel Zoe, Splendid, BCBG, Juicy Couture, J Brand, and Theory. There was even a lovely $600 Halston Heritage leather satchel for $100, but it was missing its cross body strap so I left it. Anyway, worth checking out if you're in the neighborhood. You won't find the premium brands, I'm guessing, but the prices for contemporary designers is pretty great!




Ahhhh the secret is out!!!! Don't tell everyone &#128521;

I recently re-discovered Burlington myself over the years but still don't frequent it as much as I should. When I do remember to go, the clearance aisles are fun to hunt in. I've bought quite a few Elizabeth and James and Theory things for dirt cheap. Most recently I bought two pairs of Elliott Lucca booties for 40 each. Those weren't clearance but they are a fabulous buy. 

I don't know if all BCF's get good stuff though. I've been to one in not major area and it was crappy. But the two in the city get some good merchandise.


----------



## louvigilante

Had to return something to marshals and it was next to a bcf. Found a grip of MbMJ (same prices at tjmaxx) and grabbed a white Halston Heritage top for 8 on clearance (http://www.6pm.com/halston-heritage-long-sleeve-zip-front-drawstring-shirt). Good to know about what's in there. Now time to go research how it works.


----------



## iluvmybags

cwxx said:


> Nice finds - I think both are a great color on you! I rarely dry clean my silk blouses, I just hand wash them in cold or slightly lukewarm water (really should be cold, but if it's been a while...). For me lesson learned was to never let silk, especially colored silk, sit in water, just swish it around then rinse under running water. Extra step is ironing.
> 
> I love the Dior boots! And I used to live in Chicago so I understand how necessary comfort and warmth are - price is a little steep esp for TJM...but I don't see a lot of Dior there...for me, shoes that I know I'll wear and fit like a glove are worth the money, but if I already have a different pair, fit is slightly off, or could find a similar boot for much less, a find like this would depend on the size and store location - if you're a larger size it might go on sale before selling (vs popular size 7), and you would know better than anyone else how popular that location is - do things over certain price usually just sit there and go through multiple markdowns? HTH, they're nice boots and look comfy too!





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The silk blouse looks great- I love their tops. The original fit does run very big. The "slim flit" runs small. The sweater is a gorgeous color, but if you don't love the fit, I'd say let it go. For me, I find that I never like something more later, it just sits in the closet.
> If the boots are just like UGGS, then I'd pass on them too. The flat bottom on UGGs are terrible on ice and if the materials are the same, then you're just paying for the name. I'd pass on them. Just my two cents as a resident of the frozen north (MN)...



Thanks for the input & additional info about Equipment.  Although I'm not much into ironing (I don't even have an ironing board & am unsure where my iron even is!).  I'm pretty sure I'm going to keep it cuz I really do like it, and while the sweaters on layaway I suspect I'll end up bringing that home too.  As for the boots, that's the good thing about layaway - I have some time to really think about it & decide if they're worth the $$ w/o having to put it all out there up front.  If I cancel the layaway, I'm only out $5.  I had a hard time finding anything out about these boots, but finally did.  They're called the 'Cosy Cannage Boot' and were originally around $1100.  While they are similar to UGGs in that they're suede & fleece lined, they have much better soles and seem more substantial than an UGG.  I don't doubt I'd wear the crap out of them & I really do love them. I'm just not sure I want to spend that much. They were the only pair mixed in with all the shoes.  I guess its possible that they could get marked down eventually, but sometimes the clearance prices for the more expensive things aren't always worth the wait - sometimes its only $50-100 off.  And that's IF no one else buys them before that.  Its always a gamble waiting for markdowns at that store.


----------



## elsarosen

Is this thread exclusively for TJ Maxx and Marshalls or is it also for "fantastic finds" like the title suggests?  If the latter, well....

I found this new (?) online store on Instagram 2 days ago, www.memdalet.com.  Now I'm assuming they're new because their IG only has about 1000 followers and less than 200 pics.  Any, they don't necessarily have a wide range of stuff but what they do have is cute and a prices are good.  I got a dress for myself and 2 pairs of shorts for my younger sister. All on sale plus a coupon code that took an extra $10 off each item. So, I got 3 things, saved $30 plus I got free shipping.  Not bad, huh?!  I'm especially excited about this dress,  which I'm totally gonna rock to my friend's wedding next month in Cayman.

Can't wait to get them.  I'll post updates and let you guys know the quality and stuff.


----------



## iluvmybags

elsarosen said:


> Is this thread exclusively for TJ Maxx and Marshalls or is it also for "fantastic finds" like the title suggests?  If the latter, well....
> 
> I found this new (?) online store on Instagram 2 days ago, www.memdalet.com.  Now I'm assuming they're new because their IG only has about 1000 followers and less than 200 pics.  Any, they don't necessarily have a wide range of stuff but what they do have is cute and a prices are good.  I got a dress for myself and 2 pairs of shorts for my younger sister. All on sale plus a coupon code that took an extra $10 off each item. So, I got 3 things, saved $30 plus I got free shipping.  Not bad, huh?!  I'm especially excited about this dress,  which I'm totally gonna rock to my friend's wedding next month in Cayman.
> 
> Can't wait to get them.  I'll post updates and let you guys know the quality and stuff.



This thread is for fantastic finds at TJMaxx and Marshall's stores.  You can start a new thread, as long as you're not a representative of that company or their website trying to promote it.


----------



## elsarosen

iluvmybags said:


> This thread is for fantastic finds at TJMaxx and Marshall's stores.  You can start a new thread, as long as you're not a representative of that company or their website trying to promote it.


Oh..ok.  Apologies!    The title said  TJmaxx, Marshalls and fantastic finds.  I wasn't quite sure if it meant exclusively for those two stores....  No prob.  Will keep that in mind for future posts. Thanks again and HAPPY HALLOWEEN! lol


----------



## ValentineNicole

I picked up this jacket for $69.00 yesterday:

http://m.shopbop.com/camo-jean-jacket-leather-sleeves/vp/v=1/1553071259.htm

I thought it was a steal! Leather is buttery soft


----------



## daisygrl

ValentineNicole said:


> I picked up this jacket for $69.00 yesterday:
> 
> http://m.shopbop.com/camo-jean-jacket-leather-sleeves/vp/v=1/1553071259.htm
> 
> I thought it was a steal! Leather is buttery soft




Awesome deal! Wish my Tjmaxx had anything nearly this good. Those next to me must be some of the saddest. :/


----------



## kaydelongpre

ValentineNicole said:


> I picked up this jacket for $69.00 yesterday:
> 
> http://m.shopbop.com/camo-jean-jacket-leather-sleeves/vp/v=1/1553071259.htm
> 
> I thought it was a steal! Leather is buttery soft


Crying. I paid full price for that jacket in summer of 2012 I think. It's awesome and DEFINITELY worth 69 bucks a few times over. They used lamb leather for the sleeves on all those jackets. So soft.   

Great score :worthy:


----------



## ValentineNicole

kaydelongpre said:


> Crying. I paid full price for that jacket in summer of 2012 I think. It's awesome and DEFINITELY worth 69 bucks a few times over. They used lamb leather for the sleeves on all those jackets. So soft.
> 
> Great score :worthy:







daisygrl said:


> Awesome deal! Wish my Tjmaxx had anything nearly this good. Those next to me must be some of the saddest. :/




Thanks guys! I got lucky - I don't live in a high end city, so I was shocked to see Rag & Bone, especially on clearance! I picked up the only one


----------



## vesperholly

cwxx said:


> And it confirms what we are all wary of - brands making things specially for Tj Maxx - hard to tell from the article if it's just selling stuff directly so it's same quality etc as their other products that go to dept stores, etc or if things are produced to different standards etc to offset supplier's lower selling price to Tj maxx. Aside from their general unflattering cut on me, the second is the sense I get for all the Ralph lauren stuff at TJM, so I just avoid it - sounds like Vince could be on of those brands too. I do see things from Elie Tahari and Theory which I've also seen (around the same time but higher price) at their respective outlets - don't know if those 2 brands also make 'outlet specific' clothes so TJM could be getting their 'outlet' stock?



I wonder about Vince too, because I saw a pretty gradient sweater that was my size and went home to look it up. It's called the Degrade sweater.

media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/f9/72/f4/f972f4fd5abb663e09540b9524ca3ea1.jpg

cdnb.lystit.com/photos/7fb6-2014/02/20/vince-gray-degrade-cashmere-sweater-product-1-17800656-0-688601481-normal_large_flex.jpeg

The first is the version I found on all the retail sites (Nordstrom, Bloomingdales, etc) and the second - what I saw in TJMaxx - appears only in a few ebay listings, google image search and theoutnet.com, an outlet site. A similar, but obviously simpler gradient pattern, makes me think they did an outlet version. It was still nice, great fit and 100% cashmere, but at $149 still too rich for my wallet.

(sorry, don't know why the pictures don't show up  )

My rule with TJMaxx or any kind of outlet shopping is, ignore the label. If you like it for the price, buy it. I don't care if something is marked from $900 to $9, if I think it's ugly or ill-fitting, it goes back on the shelf! This is sometimes easier said than done


----------



## katran26

vesperholly said:


> *My rule with TJMaxx or any kind of outlet shopping is, ignore the label. If you like it for the price, buy it. I don't care if something is marked from $900 to $9, if I think it's ugly or ill-fitting, it goes back on the shelf! This is sometimes easier said than done *



THIS! I've always said that about TJMaxx...first make sure you like something & it fits well (and of course, has no damage)...then consider the original/TJ price.


----------



## glasskey

If anyone in NYC is a size 44, PLEASE go down to TJ Maxx Wall Street and buy this Roberto Cavalli dress. It's only $199 (retailed almost $2000, TJM price $700) and my terrible photo does not do it justice. It's a deep, beautiful forest green; the bodice is silk and the keyhole is SO flattering and sexy, and the rest of the dress is wool (if I remember correctly). It's stunning. In the Runway section. I really want someone to buy it and wear it ALL THE TIME.


----------



## authenticplease

These bags are available at TJM Perimeter in ATL




Cards & dust bags were inside...scratch near top right as shown under tag(actually seemed like it was something that would clean off)




Really beautiful Chloe wallet on chain $599 

Fendi shearling $1199


----------



## CoachHorse

Sorry, technical difficulties...


----------



## CoachHorse

...


----------



## indi3r4

authenticplease said:


> These bags are available at TJM Perimeter in ATL
> 
> View attachment 2798315
> 
> 
> Cards & dust bags were inside...scratch near top right as shown under tag(actually seemed like it was something that would clean off)
> 
> View attachment 2798316
> 
> 
> Really beautiful Chloe wallet on chain $599
> 
> Fendi shearling $1199



that 2jours


----------



## kcarmona

James Perse, Vince, Ralph Lauren and Kate Spade Saturday basics all clearanced to $20! They all retail over $100 except for the Kate Spade!


----------



## AnnaFreud

Great haul! I have that white James Perse tshirt. So soft and comfy!


----------



## missmoimoi

Givenchy handbags at downtown Winners today!  Quite eye-popping to be honest.  I really REALLY wonder where Winners and TJ Maxx get their stock?  Holt Renfrew has med grainy goat Antigona bags now - full msrp of course.  Harrod's etc has them too including the med blue...Luisaviaroma has the med blue...all full price.




med black grainy goat aka sugar Antigona $1499 cad
med blue grainy goat aka sugar Antigona $1499 cad
med black calfskin with metal bumpers $1899 cad
small black Pandora with giant silver studs $1299 cad


----------



## kwikspice

O M G I would literally die if saw these at my store !!!! 




missmoimoi said:


> Givenchy handbags at downtown Winners today!  Quite eye-popping to be honest.  I really REALLY wonder where Winners and TJ Maxx get their stock?  Holt Renfrew has med grainy goat Antigona bags now - full msrp of course.  Harrod's etc has them too including the med blue...Luisaviaroma has the med blue...all full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med black grainy goat aka sugar Antigona $1499 cad
> med blue grainy goat aka sugar Antigona $1499 cad
> med black calfskin with metal bumpers $1899 cad
> small black Pandora with giant silver studs $1299 cad


----------



## missmoimoi

kwikspice said:


> O M G I would literally die if saw these at my store !!!!



I know!  I don't know what's going on?  How + why are we getting these in a discount store?  They are authentic and exactly like what Holt Renfrew stocks.  The prices are pretty good because the Winners tag says Reg Price 2250+ and in reality, the med is 2545 or 2585 cad now and around 2435 usd, I think (I forget)?  Something like that; so 1499 is pretty good for a "current" bag - not old stock from 2-3 season's ago.

The med black calfskin Anti with metal bumpers is 2685+ or something like that and it's 1899 at winners.


----------



## missmoimoi

kwikspice said:


> O M G I would literally die if saw these at my store !!!!



I REALLY like that small dark brown Longchamp Le pliage cuir too but the darn thing is still $399  and it's not really a useful size to me at all.


----------



## rogue99

missmoimoi said:


> Givenchy handbags at downtown Winners today!  Quite eye-popping to be honest.  I really REALLY wonder where Winners and TJ Maxx get their stock?  Holt Renfrew has med grainy goat Antigona bags now - full msrp of course.  Harrod's etc has them too including the med blue...Luisaviaroma has the med blue...all full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> med black grainy goat aka sugar Antigona $1499 cad
> med blue grainy goat aka sugar Antigona $1499 cad
> med black calfskin with metal bumpers $1899 cad
> small black Pandora with giant silver studs $1299 cad




Do you happen to know the brand of that blue tote in the first picture?


----------



## elisian

I envy you and the discount Givenchy so much!! 

At TJs today I was happy to find a lovely Sunday in Brooklyn maxi dress for $10 and an oversized chunky knit cardi by Ruby Moon for $25. Both are Anthropologie brands. I didn't see duplicates of either.

Found a terrific Taylor black sheath dress with mid-length sleeves for $30 and didn't get it -- but I might go back. I have a lot of black sheaths. But this is a gorgeous high-quality piece and was available in many sizes, so it might be at your TJ maxx too!


----------



## morejunkny

There is a beautiful red Saint Laurent small Sac du jour at the TJ Maxx on Ave of the Americas in NYC, $1999. Luckily for my wallet, it looks terrible on me...


----------



## ganthet

kwikspice said:


> O M G I would literally die if saw these at my store !!!!



You and me both!


----------



## glasskey

Stopped by a TJM after a final look through at Nordstrom Rack, and picked up a few tops: black L.A.M.B. sweater for $30, a cream and navy Vince sweater for $25, and two Splendid tees for $15. Pretty happy because I'm finally looking to replace my college-era collection of  Victoria Secret and Charlotte Russe sweaters and shirts.


----------



## elisian

glasskey said:


> Stopped by a TJM after a final look through at Nordstrom Rack, and picked up a few tops: black L.A.M.B. sweater for $30, a cream and navy Vince sweater for $25, and two Splendid tees for $15. Pretty happy because I'm finally looking to replace my college-era collection of  Victoria Secret and Charlotte Russe sweaters and shirts.



CONGRATS!!  I love it when I can restock basics at a place like TJ's. A steal, and no guilt!


----------



## vesperholly

Twins - I have that cream and navy Vince sweater, only I paid $39 for it! It's very flattering 

I've been on a mission to replace my crappy, worn out Old Navy long sleeve cotton t-shirts. So far JCPenney has had the nicest replacements!


----------



## glasskey

oops double post


----------



## glasskey

Elisian, thank you! And yes, it's such a cheap thrill 

vesperholly, isn't that sweater incredibly flattering? I only picked it up because it was cheap, but then I was like, "huh." I am LONG overdue for a wardrobe upgrade, my only requirements when I was in college for clothes was cheap and sexy. Neither ages well, haha.


----------



## vesperholly

glasskey said:


> I am LONG overdue for a wardrobe upgrade, my only requirements when I was in college for clothes was cheap and sexy. Neither ages well, haha.



Haha, that's the truth! I had a weird period after I graduated college where I bought a lot of very nondescript, boring clothes. Now I'm trying to buy more things with style and that sweater really fit the bill!


----------



## afsweet

been hoping to find j brand jeggings since I'm in love my old ones so much. finally found a pair (in black though) for $70 at marshalls. not a great deal, but I love how stretchy they are. worth the 70 bucks IMO. also picked up a $2 grey leopard print delias tank top on clearance.


----------



## cwxx

For those in the Boston area, Natick TJMaxx (Shopper's mall) may be worth the drive over - I've never found anything good at the Downtown crossing one, but Natick one gets some pretty good stuff (lucky for me my family lives nearby so I always check it out when I visit  ) 

Today saw loads of bags - lots Marc Jacobs, 2 Fendi 2jours (one blueish, the other tri-color blue - about 1500 I think), fluorescent orange small(?) Saint laurent sac dujour (too heavy for me and too pricey at 2000, but kinda digging the orange), a few black, taupe Saint Laurent duffles, a green Gucci bamboo handle which a lady told me was priced better than Woodbury outlet store, even a blue Celine trio for 900. Prices aren't amazing, but if it's something you've been wanting for while, discount may be enough to justify a purchase. I've found this location doesn't mark down their prices that often either, things usually sell pretty quick and those that don't seem to just disappear one day...I'll try to post a picture later tonight - lots of other bags I can't remember.  

And tons of runway clothing! They moved the runway section into the middle of the store. A lot of Pucci, some Saint Laurent, Celine, SportMax, even a red lace Dolce and Gabbana jacket. Downside - prices are highest I've ever seen in a TjM - there was a Saint Laurent glorified black sweatshirt with open lattice on one shoulder for 800! I cannot imagine who would buy it at even half that price...But quite a few nice jackets/blazers and long, more formal dresses that may be worth the higher price tag. Esp some Alexander Wang jackets in mid 100s, which considering the prices of his collaboration with H&M seem a decent deal.  I tried on a SportMax black blazer, red tag clearance for 240, so lovely except just one size too big!  

As for what I ended up getting...:giggles: went in for a blazer came out with this: 






priced 699, I used some gift certs so ended up paying about 600...what do you ladies think? worth it or return it? They're definitely more flashy than my usual flats, but wow are they comfy!


----------



## luvssjeter

I saw these at the TJmaxx runaway I go to. Unfortunately, they weren't my size. But, they were priced higher at $749. The are beautiful and I really wanted to buy them but 3 sizes to big


----------



## Jen123

cwxx said:


> For those in the Boston area, Natick TJMaxx (Shopper's mall) may be worth the drive over - I've never found anything good at the Downtown crossing one, but Natick one gets some pretty good stuff (lucky for me my family lives nearby so I always check it out when I visit  )
> 
> Today saw loads of bags - lots Marc Jacobs, 2 Fendi 2jours (one blueish, the other tri-color blue - about 1500 I think), fluorescent orange small(?) Saint laurent sac dujour (too heavy for me and too pricey at 2000, but kinda digging the orange), a few black, taupe Saint Laurent duffles, a green Gucci bamboo handle which a lady told me was priced better than Woodbury outlet store, even a blue Celine trio for 900. Prices aren't amazing, but if it's something you've been wanting for while, discount may be enough to justify a purchase. I've found this location doesn't mark down their prices that often either, things usually sell pretty quick and those that don't seem to just disappear one day...I'll try to post a picture later tonight - lots of other bags I can't remember.
> 
> And tons of runway clothing! They moved the runway section into the middle of the store. A lot of Pucci, some Saint Laurent, Celine, SportMax, even a red lace Dolce and Gabbana jacket. Downside - prices are highest I've ever seen in a TjM - there was a Saint Laurent glorified black sweatshirt with open lattice on one shoulder for 800! I cannot imagine who would buy it at even half that price...But quite a few nice jackets/blazers and long, more formal dresses that may be worth the higher price tag. Esp some Alexander Wang jackets in mid 100s, which considering the prices of his collaboration with H&M seem a decent deal.  I tried on a SportMax black blazer, red tag clearance for 240, so lovely except just one size too big!
> 
> As for what I ended up getting...:giggles: went in for a blazer came out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> priced 699, I used some gift certs so ended up paying about 600...what do you ladies think? worth it or return it? They're definitely more flashy than my usual flats, but wow are they comfy!



Great score!! $600 is def still a lot so they are worth it if you wear them a lot! I LOVE rockstuds and think everyone looks great wearing them, but I honestly could only see myself getting a handfull of uses out of me personally


----------



## Mimmy

cwxx said:


> For those in the Boston area, Natick TJMaxx (Shopper's mall) may be worth the drive over - I've never found anything good at the Downtown crossing one, but Natick one gets some pretty good stuff (lucky for me my family lives nearby so I always check it out when I visit  )
> 
> Today saw loads of bags - lots Marc Jacobs, 2 Fendi 2jours (one blueish, the other tri-color blue - about 1500 I think), fluorescent orange small(?) Saint laurent sac dujour (too heavy for me and too pricey at 2000, but kinda digging the orange), a few black, taupe Saint Laurent duffles, a green Gucci bamboo handle which a lady told me was priced better than Woodbury outlet store, even a blue Celine trio for 900. Prices aren't amazing, but if it's something you've been wanting for while, discount may be enough to justify a purchase. I've found this location doesn't mark down their prices that often either, things usually sell pretty quick and those that don't seem to just disappear one day...I'll try to post a picture later tonight - lots of other bags I can't remember.
> 
> And tons of runway clothing! They moved the runway section into the middle of the store. A lot of Pucci, some Saint Laurent, Celine, SportMax, even a red lace Dolce and Gabbana jacket. Downside - prices are highest I've ever seen in a TjM - there was a Saint Laurent glorified black sweatshirt with open lattice on one shoulder for 800! I cannot imagine who would buy it at even half that price...But quite a few nice jackets/blazers and long, more formal dresses that may be worth the higher price tag. Esp some Alexander Wang jackets in mid 100s, which considering the prices of his collaboration with H&M seem a decent deal.  I tried on a SportMax black blazer, red tag clearance for 240, so lovely except just one size too big!
> 
> As for what I ended up getting...:giggles: went in for a blazer came out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> priced 699, I used some gift certs so ended up paying about 600...what do you ladies think? worth it or return it? They're definitely more flashy than my usual flats, but wow are they comfy!




These are amazing cwxx! I would definitely keep them, the colors and heel height are great. If they are comfy even better! But most importantly for you, if you think you'll wear them a fair amount, keep, if not best to return.


----------



## cwxx

Thanks Jen123 and Mimmy! They are gorgeous, and I've been looking for a slingback or low heel shoe. If I didn't get these, I was thinking about spend a little more and buying a plain manolo carolyne slingback...but strangely as I get older I'm getting more and more bored of my nice and polished but so unremarkable daily outfits - time to bring out some flash haha   Fortunately my workplace has no strict dress code, I think I'll be able to get good use of them by pairing them with simple pants and tops 

luvssjeter - aww that's the worst when it's not your size. I'm usually a solid 37, but with my wide feet and hearing that rockstuds run small, I figured I'd try on 38 for fun. Also annoying is TJM inconsistent pricing grrr. I still remember seeing the exact same bag marked down to 400 in one location and still 15xx at another...wha

I forgot to mention at Natick location there was also a pair of high heel Rockstuds in smooth black leather with pink straps, gold studs, size 39 $699, and rockstud pointed toe flats (no ankle straps) - one blue, one black both 36. 
These shoes are all on a stand in the runway section with the handbags - there were also a few boots, one Jimmy Choo, some Tods...Oh and mixed in in the regular shoe rack section there was a blue suede Dior pump size 36 for $399 if I remember correctly, and a black Jimmy choo kitten heel with small gold studs on the pointed toe size 36 - but they were priced something ridiculous, like 600+


----------



## elisian

glasskey said:


> Elisian, thank you! And yes, it's such a cheap thrill
> 
> vesperholly, isn't that sweater incredibly flattering? I only picked it up because it was cheap, but then I was like, "huh." I am LONG overdue for a wardrobe upgrade, my only requirements when I was in college for clothes was cheap and sexy. Neither ages well, haha.



This is my life. Ha! Cheap/sexy stuff in college, and then boring stuff right after...  I went from Charlotte Russe to Brooks Brothers. 

I may be old and blotchy-skinned and two sizes heavier and no longer have any alcohol tolerance... but at 25 I at least won't be making THOSE (specific) mistakes again.


----------



## AEGIS

heartoflove said:


> Ahhhh the secret is out!!!! Don't tell everyone &#128521;
> 
> I recently re-discovered Burlington myself over the years but still don't frequent it as much as I should. When I do remember to go, the clearance aisles are fun to hunt in. I've bought quite a few Elizabeth and James and Theory things for dirt cheap. Most recently I bought two pairs of Elliott Lucca booties for 40 each. Those weren't clearance but they are a fabulous buy.
> 
> I don't know if all BCF's get good stuff though. I've been to one in not major area and it was crappy. But the two in the city get some good merchandise.



thanks for this tip!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I waited and it paid off! These Rebecca Minkoff boots were $199 (compare at $450) and they went to $149, and then $99- so I bought them!


----------



## SEWDimples

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I waited and it paid off! These Rebecca Minkoff boots were $199 (compare at $450) and they went to $149, and then $99- so I bought them!
> View attachment 2810570



Congrats! I really like them.

Good deal.


----------



## yakusoku.af

2 Celine bags are on the website!


----------



## katran26

cwxx said:


> For those in the Boston area, Natick TJMaxx (Shopper's mall) may be worth the drive over - I've never found anything good at the Downtown crossing one, but Natick one gets some pretty good stuff (lucky for me my family lives nearby so I always check it out when I visit  )
> 
> Today saw loads of bags - lots Marc Jacobs, 2 Fendi 2jours (one blueish, the other tri-color blue - about 1500 I think), fluorescent orange small(?) Saint laurent sac dujour (too heavy for me and too pricey at 2000, but kinda digging the orange), a few black, taupe Saint Laurent duffles, a green Gucci bamboo handle which a lady told me was priced better than Woodbury outlet store, even a blue Celine trio for 900. Prices aren't amazing, but if it's something you've been wanting for while, discount may be enough to justify a purchase. I've found this location doesn't mark down their prices that often either, things usually sell pretty quick and those that don't seem to just disappear one day...I'll try to post a picture later tonight - lots of other bags I can't remember.
> 
> And tons of runway clothing! They moved the runway section into the middle of the store. A lot of Pucci, some Saint Laurent, Celine, SportMax, even a red lace Dolce and Gabbana jacket. Downside - prices are highest I've ever seen in a TjM - there was a Saint Laurent glorified black sweatshirt with open lattice on one shoulder for 800! I cannot imagine who would buy it at even half that price...But quite a few nice jackets/blazers and long, more formal dresses that may be worth the higher price tag. Esp some Alexander Wang jackets in mid 100s, which considering the prices of his collaboration with H&M seem a decent deal.  I tried on a SportMax black blazer, red tag clearance for 240, so lovely except just one size too big!
> 
> As for what I ended up getting...:giggles: went in for a blazer came out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> priced 699, I used some gift certs so ended up paying about 600...what do you ladies think? worth it or return it? They're definitely more flashy than my usual flats, but wow are they comfy!



thanks for the info.! I didn't know the Natick store had brands like that...good to know


----------



## AnnaFreud

Lots of Splendid, Vince, Joie, and James Perse made it to clearance at my Marshall's (LA area).


----------



## Valeriee

The other day, I picked up a very interesting pair of Missoni sunglasses with beautifully patterned arms.  They are very classic, on the one hand, and very unique, on the other.  Definitely, a nice addition to my sunglasses collection.


Has anybody from Canada seen any of the Prada Baroques at either Marshalls or Winners?


----------



## skyqueen

cwxx said:


> For those in the Boston area, Natick TJMaxx (Shopper's mall) may be worth the drive over - I've never found anything good at the Downtown crossing one, but Natick one gets some pretty good stuff (lucky for me my family lives nearby so I always check it out when I visit  )
> 
> Today saw loads of bags - lots Marc Jacobs, 2 Fendi 2jours (one blueish, the other tri-color blue - about 1500 I think), fluorescent orange small(?) Saint laurent sac dujour (too heavy for me and too pricey at 2000, but kinda digging the orange), a few black, taupe Saint Laurent duffles, a green Gucci bamboo handle which a lady told me was priced better than Woodbury outlet store, even a blue Celine trio for 900. Prices aren't amazing, but if it's something you've been wanting for while, discount may be enough to justify a purchase. I've found this location doesn't mark down their prices that often either, things usually sell pretty quick and those that don't seem to just disappear one day...I'll try to post a picture later tonight - lots of other bags I can't remember.
> 
> And tons of runway clothing! They moved the runway section into the middle of the store. A lot of Pucci, some Saint Laurent, Celine, SportMax, even a red lace Dolce and Gabbana jacket. Downside - prices are highest I've ever seen in a TjM - there was a Saint Laurent glorified black sweatshirt with open lattice on one shoulder for 800! I cannot imagine who would buy it at even half that price...But quite a few nice jackets/blazers and long, more formal dresses that may be worth the higher price tag. Esp some Alexander Wang jackets in mid 100s, which considering the prices of his collaboration with H&M seem a decent deal.  I tried on a SportMax black blazer, red tag clearance for 240, so lovely except just one size too big!
> 
> As for what I ended up getting...:giggles: went in for a blazer came out with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> priced 699, I used some gift certs so ended up paying about 600...what do you ladies think? worth it or return it? They're definitely more flashy than my usual flats, but wow are they comfy!




I'm on the Cape (rotten TJ/Marshall's), good to know about the Natick TJMaxx. The Marshall's in Newton used to be good but haven't gone in years.
Miss Loehmanns!
Love your Valentino shoes!


----------



## ReiChan1

I forgot to upload this one for a week! I've been scanning the pages of this thread for a while, but I've only posted periodically...
I found this really nice Cut25 Yigal Azrouel dress, retail $450 for $34... It looks really nice, not too short....
https://www.hautelookcdn.com/products/C9420RI/catalog/2966273.jpg

There was four racks of clearance at the Runway of my TJM.... Three for shirts and dresses, one for pants, and then two small stands for leather jackets, coats, and skirts. I spotted a beautiful Christian Dior blazer, navy, size 4... But it was $1080, but still a good 70% off retail! There's a beautiful wool Armani blazer retail around $1800 for $280. My size, but I already have a suit from them (Also purchased at the same TJM), so I left it.... There are many many bags! I saw two valentino rockstud totes, both red (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...ements%3D&eItemId=prod174260153&cmCat=product)

Two rockstud micro bags (Nude and patent black), a hot pink Celine trio pouch, several Chloe, one Gucci, various Alexander McQueen, a small Jimmy Choo clutch, two Fendi Baguettes, one denim Fendi 3jours, a Michael Kors collection bag, and a lot more... Yet I can't remember the specifics of the rest....


----------



## elisian

ReiChan1 said:


> I forgot to upload this one for a week! I've been scanning the pages of this thread for a while, but I've only posted periodically...
> I found this really nice Cut25 Yigal Azrouel dress, retail $450 for $34... It looks really nice, not too short....
> https://www.hautelookcdn.com/products/C9420RI/catalog/2966273.jpg
> 
> There was four racks of clearance at the Runway of my TJM.... Three for shirts and dresses, one for pants, and then two small stands for leather jackets, coats, and skirts. I spotted a beautiful Christian Dior blazer, navy, size 4... But it was $1080, but still a good 70% off retail! There's a beautiful wool Armani blazer retail around $1800 for $280. My size, but I already have a suit from them (Also purchased at the same TJM), so I left it.... There are many many bags! I saw two valentino rockstud totes, both red (http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Valenti...ements%3D&eItemId=prod174260153&cmCat=product)
> 
> Two rockstud micro bags (Nude and patent black), a hot pink Celine trio pouch, several Chloe, one Gucci, various Alexander McQueen, a small Jimmy Choo clutch, two Fendi Baguettes, one denim Fendi 3jours, a Michael Kors collection bag, and a lot more... Yet I can't remember the specifics of the rest....


!!! Where is this TJM? I might call them...


----------



## cwxx

skyqueen said:


> I'm on the Cape (rotten TJ/Marshall's), good to know about the Natick TJMaxx. The Marshall's in Newton used to be good but haven't gone in years.
> Miss Loehmanns!
> Love your Valentino shoes!



Thanks skyqueen! I'm loving them as well 

Out of all the TJM in the sortof metrowest/northwest/merrimack area I'd say Natick has been consistently the best and most convenient for me. There is also a runway in Bedford TJM which can also once in a while have good deals b/c it's not as highly trafficked (C21 in NYC got some prada jackets this past fall which I swear I saw at the Bedford location at least 3 years earlier) - but then selection also not usually as big. It's also a little bit out of the way... 

Haven't been to the Marshall's in Newton - but the TJM Homegoods in Newton is definitely the best! Better than the one in Natick across from shopper's world next to Target. Newton one is big and good things seem to be well priced or get marked down on a decent time schedule - a while back picked up some Sferra duvets for 100something on clearance.

Btw, TJM website runway section also has a big selection of bags right now - including black Givenchy nightingale, lots fendi 2jours, fendi btw large in blue, fendi monster change purse, balenciaga, Celine edge in green/black, bottega veneta pillow in blue, ferragamo sofias, and a lot of Saint Laurent, Gucci (monogram), alexander mcqueen, etc
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/the-runway/departments/handbags/cat830011p?mm=7:1:5


----------



## elisian

cwxx said:


> Thanks skyqueen! I'm loving them as well
> 
> Out of all the TJM in the sortof metrowest/northwest/merrimack area I'd say Natick has been consistently the best and most convenient for me. There is also a runway in Bedford TJM which can also once in a while have good deals b/c it's not as highly trafficked (C21 in NYC got some prada jackets this past fall which I swear I saw at the Bedford location at least 3 years earlier) - but then selection also not usually as big. It's also a little bit out of the way...
> 
> Haven't been to the Marshall's in Newton - but the TJM Homegoods in Newton is definitely the best! Better than the one in Natick across from shopper's world next to Target. Newton one is big and good things seem to be well priced or get marked down on a decent time schedule - a while back picked up some Sferra duvets for 100something on clearance.
> 
> Btw, TJM website runway section also has a big selection of bags right now - including black Givenchy nightingale, lots fendi 2jours, fendi btw large in blue, fendi monster change purse, balenciaga, Celine edge in green/black, bottega veneta pillow in blue, ferragamo sofias, and a lot of Saint Laurent, Gucci (monogram), alexander mcqueen, etc
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/the-runway/departments/handbags/cat830011p?mm=7:1:5



Ah yes. It's so tempting... at moments like this I wish I had a tighter credit limit so American Express could make the tough decisions for me!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Looks like they started designer markdowns at TJ!

Last week spotted these beauties - 

Rockstud flats for $359 - if only they were a size bigger and a little cheaper...





Love these Jimmy Choos!





...just not the price  





I went to a grand opening of a new TJ Runway store and saw all these - most were $1500-2000. Personally 30% off retail isn't good enough for the TJ shopper...


----------



## LexielLoveee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Looks like they started designer markdowns at TJ!
> 
> Last week spotted these beauties -
> 
> Rockstud flats for $359 - if only they were a size bigger and a little cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these Jimmy Choos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just not the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a grand opening of a new TJ Runway store and saw all these - most were $1500-2000. Personally 30% off retail isn't good enough for the TJ shopper...




May I ask were the new store is located? Thank you.


----------



## authenticplease

cwxx said:


> Thanks skyqueen! I'm loving them as well
> 
> Out of all the TJM in the sortof metrowest/northwest/merrimack area I'd say Natick has been consistently the best and most convenient for me. There is also a runway in Bedford TJM which can also once in a while have good deals b/c it's not as highly trafficked (C21 in NYC got some prada jackets this past fall which I swear I saw at the Bedford location at least 3 years earlier) - but then selection also not usually as big. It's also a little bit out of the way...
> 
> Haven't been to the Marshall's in Newton - but the TJM Homegoods in Newton is definitely the best! Better than the one in Natick across from shopper's world next to Target. Newton one is big and good things seem to be well priced or get marked down on a decent time schedule - a while back picked up some Sferra duvets for 100something on clearance.
> 
> Btw, TJM website runway section also has a big selection of bags right now - including black Givenchy nightingale, lots fendi 2jours, fendi btw large in blue, fendi monster change purse, balenciaga, Celine edge in green/black, bottega veneta pillow in blue, ferragamo sofias, and a lot of Saint Laurent, Gucci (monogram), alexander mcqueen, etc
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/the-runway/departments/handbags/cat830011p?mm=7:1:5



Thanks for posting....I always forget about the website!  I wish I could have seen the Fendi monster pouch and price but it is already gone.


----------



## Jujuma

Def have started designer markdowns. Earlier this month I bought a Vince leather jacket, they're all gone now, but also liked some leather leggings. They've gone from $459(or 99) to $400...now if they could just hang around and go a little lower. Really want them but have shopped a lot this month!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Sure - Livingston, NJ. Check out my blog for a full report 



LexielLoveee said:


> May I ask were the new store is located? Thank you.


----------



## ReiChan1

elisian said:


> !!! Where is this TJM? I might call them...


It's located in Acton, MA.... It you live near the Boston Area, then I think it would be actually well worth going to that location, though it's a good 30 minutes away.... It's my local TJM, I've found some really nice things over there! I remember last year, right after Christmas, they were selling J Brand Jeans for $5! The reductions on most bags are not too too deep, but I usually wait a couple weeks, and it would be reduced! ^^


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Looks like they started designer markdowns at TJ!
> 
> Last week spotted these beauties -
> 
> Rockstud flats for $359 - if only they were a size bigger and a little cheaper...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these Jimmy Choos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just not the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to a grand opening of a new TJ Runway store and saw all these - most were $1500-2000. Personally 30% off retail isn't good enough for the TJ shopper...



The only problem with waiting for an item at tjmaxx to get cheaper is by the time is does, if still available, something is wrong with it. Those rockstuds will probably HAVE a stud or two missing and the box destroyed. The more expensive items are often treated like a pair of cheap flip flops.


----------



## cwxx

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The only problem with waiting for an item at tjmaxx to get cheaper is by the time is does, if still available, something is wrong with it. Those rockstuds will probably HAVE a stud or two missing and the box destroyed. The more expensive items are often treated like a pair of cheap flip flops.



Sadly true true  sometimes there is a gorgeous formal dress but if it's got lace or anything delicate more than likely it stained or torn...but on the other hand, sometimes I like seeing how things wear in the store - I don't treat my bags or shoes that roughly, but if something still looks pretty good after quite a bit of handling makes me think better of its quality (and on the flip side, what isn't worth it if every little scratch shows up)


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I agree - it drives me nuts but I wait because it's the only way I'm going to buy it...discounted with a yellow sticker 



BAGLADY 3375 said:


> The only problem with waiting for an item at tjmaxx to get cheaper is by the time is does, if still available, something is wrong with it. Those rockstuds will probably HAVE a stud or two missing and the box destroyed. The more expensive items are often treated like a pair of cheap flip flops.


----------



## sparksfly

Helmut Lang Wool leggings:









Were a bit snug but for the price I couldn't leave them. 
Helmut Lang skirt:





Also got some Joes jeans for $25.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

The Vince leather jacket went from $499 to $400 to &199, so I picked one up. Not 100% sure I'll keep it.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I also got a Tory Burch skirt for $49:


The second round of markdowns was great! Some things were snagged/damaged or in the wrong size (lots of xxs) but I'm happy with my goodies!


----------



## emilu

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The Vince leather jacket went from $499 to $400 to &199, so I picked one up. Not 100% sure I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815877
> 
> I also got a Tory Burch skirt for $49:
> View attachment 2815878
> 
> The second round of markdowns was great! Some things were snagged/damaged or in the wrong size (lots of xxs) but I'm happy with my goodies!




I love my vince leather jacket. If it fits well and you don't have other leather jackets id say keep it!


----------



## llyymyc

i cant believe you guys can get the classic rockstuds at such a great price. i am so jealous.


----------



## elisian

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The Vince leather jacket went from $499 to $400 to &199, so I picked one up. Not 100% sure I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815877
> 
> I also got a Tory Burch skirt for $49:
> View attachment 2815878
> 
> The second round of markdowns was great! Some things were snagged/damaged or in the wrong size (lots of xxs) but I'm happy with my goodies!




Keep the Vince. Or I want it!  What a great haul.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

elisian said:


> Keep the Vince. Or I want it!  What a great haul.




They had 3 more mediums and 1 or 2 xs left this afternoon! Knollwood (MN) but I don't think they ship... I love the portrait collar, it's just the short length and the fact that in MN, we don't get much leather jacket weather, it's either hot or freezing!


----------



## k5ml3k

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> They had 3 more mediums and 1 or 2 xs left this afternoon! Knollwood (MN) but I don't think they ship... I love the portrait collar, it's just the short length and the fact that in MN, we don't get much leather jacket weather, it's either hot or freezing!




I just got the same jacket in black from the rack...still debating what to do. Mine will be a little more expensive even with the additional off on Friday. I'm iffy about the collar and the length as well but the leather is so soft!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

sparksfly said:


> Helmut Lang Wool leggings:
> View attachment 2815785
> 
> View attachment 2815786
> 
> View attachment 2815788
> 
> View attachment 2815789
> 
> 
> Were a bit snug but for the price I couldn't leave them.
> Helmut Lang skirt:
> View attachment 2815790
> 
> View attachment 2815791
> 
> 
> Also got some Joes jeans for $25.
> 
> View attachment 2815792
> 
> View attachment 2815793



Congrats! 
Love Helmut Lang clothes. Great finds. 



iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The Vince leather jacket went from $499 to $400 to &199, so I picked one up. Not 100% sure I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815877
> 
> I also got a Tory Burch skirt for $49:
> View attachment 2815878
> 
> The second round of markdowns was great! Some things were snagged/damaged or in the wrong size (lots of xxs) but I'm happy with my goodies!



Congrats! Keep the Vince jacket.  It is gorgeous. I wish I could fit it.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats!
> Love Helmut Lang clothes. Great finds.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! Keep the Vince jacket.  It is gorgeous. I wish I could fit it.


KEEP that jacket. I guarantee you will regret returning it once you do. That color will go with anything.


----------



## My3boyscde

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The Vince leather jacket went from $499 to $400 to &199, so I picked one up. Not 100% sure I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815877
> 
> I also got a Tory Burch skirt for $49:
> View attachment 2815878
> 
> The second round of markdowns was great! Some things were snagged/damaged or in the wrong size (lots of xxs) but I'm happy with my goodies!



Omg! That jacket is gorgeous!  Keep it it! I love my Vince jacket


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I found a Chloe Mini Drew Bag at my TJ Maxx Potomac Yard, Va for $499.  This was the second markdown.  So excited about this super cute bag and an amazing find


----------



## authenticplease

CaribeanQueen said:


> I found a Chloe Mini Drew Bag at my TJ Maxx Potomac Yard, Va for $499.  This was the second markdown.  So excited about this super cute bag and an amazing find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816982




Gorgeous bag & great find!!  

MO sent an email out this week with these bags as the feature at full price


----------



## Jujuma

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The Vince leather jacket went from $499 to $400 to &199, so I picked one up. Not 100% sure I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815877
> 
> I also got a Tory Burch skirt for $49:
> View attachment 2815878
> 
> The second round of markdowns was great! Some things were snagged/damaged or in the wrong size (lots of xxs) but I'm happy with my goodies!




Def keep the Vince. I have two and it's my fav jacket, now I have to run and see if my leggings got marked down. Knew I should of stopped on way home from gym. Ugh! If it's meant to be...


----------



## Jujuma

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> The Vince leather jacket went from $499 to $400 to &199, so I picked one up. Not 100% sure I'll keep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2815877
> 
> I also got a Tory Burch skirt for $49:
> View attachment 2815878
> 
> The second round of markdowns was great! Some things were snagged/damaged or in the wrong size (lots of xxs) but I'm happy with my goodies!




Thank you so much for the heads up! My leggings were still there but today I found Vince black leather jeans/suede in the back that fit great and were in pristine condition for $199. The leggings were def more distressed, maybe from trying on(?), the jean style ones were much more elegant. So happy, thanks!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Only recent find for me.


----------



## sacko

princessdarbe said:


> only recent find for me.


amazing find!!!!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Wow, that is a gorgeous bag! Congrats! I don't think my runway store ever got that bag, otherwise I would have been watching it like a hawk &#128515;


----------



## StopHammertime

Recently got these Dolce&Gabbana sunnies from TJ Maxx, they were $79.99


----------



## LnA

I returned a large Celine trio in Violet Blue to the Glendale TJM today if anyone's interested. $1099. Celine tags were attached but there was no dust bag. 

The discount wasn't substantial enough for me to keep.


----------



## ValentineNicole

StopHammertime said:


> Recently got these Dolce&Gabbana sunnies from TJ Maxx, they were $79.99
> View attachment 2818813




So freaking cute!!!


----------



## sb20

I got lucky and found these Jimmy Choo boots a few days ago for $399!


http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-mendez-bootie/3584416?cm_cat=datafeed&cm_ite=jimmy_choo_'mendez'_bootie:943251&cm_pla=women:shoes:boots&cm_ven=Google_Product_Ads_pla_online&mr:referralID=e8300c74-791c-11e4-8d82-001b2166becc


----------



## LnA

I bought this Vince leather jacket for $139 on clearance over the weekend. I love the leather (and the price!) and it fits well but I'm so used to wearing the scuba/moto style in leather jackets this looks off to me...though everyone I tried it on for irl thinks it looks fine. Would appreciate your opinions on the style - what do you think?


----------



## LnA

Here's a better photo of the jacket.


----------



## Tarhls

LnA said:


> I bought this Vince leather jacket for $139 on clearance over the weekend. I love the leather (and the price!) and it fits well but I'm so used to wearing the scuba/moto style in leather jackets this looks off to me...though everyone I tried it on for irl thinks it looks fine. Would appreciate your opinions on the style - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2819398




I love the jacket and it never hurts to have another style in your wardrobe to mix it up.


----------



## LnA

Tarhls said:


> I love the jacket and it never hurts to have another style in your wardrobe to mix it up.




Thanks for your input!


----------



## pavilion

Rag & Bone Kinsey boots: Originally $595 for $179

Equipment cashmere sweater: Originally $288 for $69

Vince skinny jeans: Originally $195 for $34

James Perse sweatshirt: Originally $100+ for $15

Calvin Klein and DKNY bras: Originally $42 each for $7 each

Bliss toner pads: Originally $38 for $5


----------



## neverandever

pavilion said:


> Rag & Bone Kinsey boots: Originally $595 for $179
> 
> Equipment cashmere sweater: Originally $288 for $69
> 
> Vince skinny jeans: Originally $195 for $34
> 
> James Perse sweatshirt: Originally $100+ for $15
> 
> Calvin Klein and DKNY bras: Originally $42 each for $7 each
> 
> Bliss toner pads: Originally $38 for $5
> 
> View attachment 2819991




Great find on the Kinseys!!! So jealous. I've been looking for a deeply discounted pair for ages and no luck.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Some terrific buys... enjoy it all!!


----------



## pavilion

neverandever said:


> Great find on the Kinseys!!! So jealous. I've been looking for a deeply discounted pair for ages and no luck.




I was shocked when I found them in the clearance section. Lately all I've found are the canvas Newbury boots at TJ Maxx. At the same store, they also had a pair of Harrows in black croc.

Nordstrom Rack has also had a bunch of Rag & Bone boots lately. I picked up the Devon boots the day before I found the Kinsey's.


----------



## sneezz

pavilion said:


> I was shocked when I found them in the clearance section. Lately all I've found are the canvas Newbury boots at TJ Maxx. At the same store, they also had a pair of Harrows in black croc.
> 
> Nordstrom Rack has also had a bunch of Rag & Bone boots lately. I picked up the Devon boots the day before I found the Kinsey's.



Wow! Great find! I found the same pair at my TJMaxx for $249.99. I had a $100 GC so it was justified LOL.

Which rack did you score your Devon pair at? I returned a 36 recently!  How funny if a tPFer got it.


----------



## neverandever

pavilion said:


> I was shocked when I found them in the clearance section. Lately all I've found are the canvas Newbury boots at TJ Maxx. At the same store, they also had a pair of Harrows in black croc.
> 
> Nordstrom Rack has also had a bunch of Rag & Bone boots lately. I picked up the Devon boots the day before I found the Kinsey's.




I tried the Devon and the moto ones on from the Rack but just didn't love them enough. The Harrows were perfect except for the fact that the back was too short...Kinsey solves that issue for me


----------



## pavilion

sneezz said:


> Wow! Great find! I found the same pair at my TJMaxx for $249.99. I had a $100 GC so it was justified LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> Which rack did you score your Devon pair at? I returned a 36 recently!  How funny if a tPFer got it.




I wish I was a size 36! I always find such amazing shoes in that size! I got mine at the Nordstrom Rack in Woodfield (outside of Chicago).


----------



## sneezz

pavilion said:


> I wish I was a size 36! I always find such amazing shoes in that size! I got mine at the Nordstrom Rack in Woodfield (outside of Chicago).



Oh haha. You are nowhere near here.. those Devons and Kinseys looked so small in your pics. I thought they were 35 or 36 lol.


----------



## My3boyscde

Last night at my Runway store there were 2 of these clutches but had Tory Burch tags attached to them. Odd right? They were priced at $150. I guess not a bad price for a Kotur.

On another note, the Chloe that I've been stalking was finally marked down. It was $900 something for a baby Marcie. I think I will hold out for another markdown since I'm not over the moon over the color


----------



## EmmieMc

What's a runway store and how do you know if your TJM is one?!


----------



## My3boyscde

EmmieMc said:


> What's a runway store and how do you know if your TJM is one?!



A runway TJ sells high end designer items. You can check their website online with the store locator to see which ones are runway


----------



## LuxeDeb

I found a few John Hardy pieces on clearance!

SS bamboo hoops with blue topaz (John Hardy tag $250) $63
SS & gold with citrine (John Hardy tag $595) $139


----------



## StopHammertime

I was at TJ Maxx today and they had red MK quilted chain strap bags on clearance, $80. I keep thinking about how cute they were, might have to go back and get one. There were 3 of them at my store though, which makes me wonder if I can wait out a lower clearance price... But they are already down from $120.


----------



## authenticplease

LuxeDeb said:


> I found a few John Hardy pieces on clearance!
> 
> SS bamboo hoops with blue topaz (John Hardy tag $250) $63
> SS & gold with citrine (John Hardy tag $595) $139
> 
> View attachment 2823883




So pretty....love JH, especially at these prices!


----------



## MShells

Hi! I'm on a hunt for any Gucci GG Plus bag.  I saw a Gucci messenger bag at Marshalls for $699 (regular price over $1000) and was going to purchase but when I came back the next day it was gone! :/ Please let me know if you see any at your local TJ Maxx/ Marshalls.


----------



## ilovekitty

pavilion said:


> Rag & Bone Kinsey boots: Originally $595 for $179
> 
> Equipment cashmere sweater: Originally $288 for $69
> 
> Vince skinny jeans: Originally $195 for $34
> 
> James Perse sweatshirt: Originally $100+ for $15
> 
> Calvin Klein and DKNY bras: Originally $42 each for $7 each
> 
> Bliss toner pads: Originally $38 for $5
> 
> View attachment 2819991


omg which tjmaxx I've been looking for those  too bad they don't ship


----------



## MahoganyQT

LuxeDeb said:


> I found a few John Hardy pieces on clearance!
> 
> SS bamboo hoops with blue topaz (John Hardy tag $250) $63
> SS & gold with citrine (John Hardy tag $595) $139
> 
> View attachment 2823883




Wow! I love his bamboo collection!


----------



## StopHammertime

Of course I had to go back and buy it. It's suede, and it reminds me of a Chanel I really want to buy. $89


----------



## My3boyscde

MShells said:


> Hi! I'm on a hunt for any Gucci GG Plus bag.  I saw a Gucci messenger bag at Marshalls for $699 (regular price over $1000) and was going to purchase but when I came back the next day it was gone! :/ Please let me know if you see any at your local TJ Maxx/ Marshalls.



Where are you located? There were 2 Gucci bags at my store. One was a messenger and can't remember what the other was.


----------



## pavilion

ilovekitty said:


> omg which tjmaxx I've been looking for those  too bad they don't ship




If you're in Illinois, there is a pair of size 38 Kinsey boots at the Hoffman Estates TJ Maxx!


----------



## bella601

LnA said:


> I bought this Vince leather jacket for $139 on clearance over the weekend. I love the leather (and the price!) and it fits well but I'm so used to wearing the scuba/moto style in leather jackets this looks off to me...though everyone I tried it on for irl thinks it looks fine. Would appreciate your opinions on the style - what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 2819398




Pretty


----------



## louvigilante

MShells said:


> Hi! I'm on a hunt for any Gucci GG Plus bag.  I saw a Gucci messenger bag at Marshalls for $699 (regular price over $1000) and was going to purchase but when I came back the next day it was gone! :/ Please let me know if you see any at your local TJ Maxx/ Marshalls.




They have a few gucci bags on their website. I don't think they have the one you are looking for but maybe one of the others might interest you.


----------



## pavilion

Kate Spade skirt (http://m.shop.nordstrom.com/s/3363390/): Originally $258 for $69

Vince wool and cashmere sweaters in white, black, and gray: Originally $245 each for $69 each

Joie silk blouse: Originally $248 for $39


----------



## sparksfly

I also got an Alice and oliva dress for $44 retail was about $600. Anyone know how to get red sensor stains out of something? The dress has them on the back neckline.


----------



## StopHammertime

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2826162
> 
> View attachment 2826163
> 
> View attachment 2826165
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826164
> 
> View attachment 2826166
> 
> 
> I also got an Alice and oliva dress for $44 retail was about $600. Anyone know how to get red sensor stains out of something? The dress has them on the back neckline.




Is that a Christian Dior sweater???? Want!!!


----------



## sparksfly

StopHammertime said:


> Is that a Christian Dior sweater???? Want!!!




I think it was a jacket?


----------



## sparksfly

This is the alice and Olivia dress. I don't know if the red sensor stains will be able to come out.

Not sure if I should keep it as the bottom is a bit pulled in some spots. Like one corner is missing a few beads.


----------



## stacestall

Has anyone noticed the weird runway markdowns going on? For the clothes that came out during the 9/4 designer event, it's like they were marked down maybe 20% a few weeks ago and now they're like 50% off. I.E. the Vince jackets that were $499, some of them that are full leather are now $199, and the ones with the stretchy material one the arm are $159. While the full leather pants are marked down from $499 to ~$259 or $199 depending on the style, and the handbags were just marked down but only a little bit. I'm use to going into my runway TJ Maxx and every Thursday there's usually a small markdown, but I can't seem to read what's going on with such a big jump in the discount. Maybe the stores down here are just missing the markdowns and finally jumped on it right around Christmas time? Idk but I really want to grab a Vince leather jacket but it's hard for me to want to pay $200 for it, when there's so many I'm sure it'll be marked down again soon


----------



## MShells

My3boyscde said:


> Where are you located? There were 2 Gucci bags at my store. One was a messenger and can't remember what the other was.


I'm in Los Angeles, but saw the messenger in San Diego.  Where did you see it??


----------



## My3boyscde

MShells said:


> I'm in Los Angeles, but saw the messenger in San Diego.  Where did you see it??



Lol. I'm in PA. Too bad they don't ship like Nordstrom Rack


----------



## MShells

louvigilante said:


> They have a few gucci bags on their website. I don't think they have the one you are looking for but maybe one of the others might interest you.


Thanks.  I saw those on the TJMaxx site but the one I am looking for is non-canvas. Leather material with the interlocking G's all over..


----------



## GingerSnap527

I saw these shoes and I wanted them so badly, but sadly they didn't fit! 

I stalked two other stores for a 7 or 6.5 and didn't find them


----------



## kmb2476

I posted this on another (Givenchy) thread, but I saw a red mini Givenchy Lucrezia in the Runway section at the T.J.Maxx on West Gray in Houston for $1,495 this past Saturday (12/6/14)! It was gorgeous! I am still hunting for a red Nightingale so I passed on it.


----------



## StopHammertime

GingerSnap527 said:


> I saw these shoes and I wanted them so badly, but sadly they didn't fit!
> 
> I stalked two other stores for a 7 or 6.5 and didn't find them
> View attachment 2826785




Ohhhh those are gorg. I find it weird how they price Coach shoes, like sometimes they'll put out similar shoes to those for $49.99, but sometimes they'll be priced at 79.99. I would wait for clearance on those anyway, at that price.


----------



## elisian

Found some Vince nubuck booties for $120. Tempted, but... ehh. Still a lot for me to pay for a simple little ankle boot with a basic wood sole, since I won't wear it much. 

My TJMaxx isn't a runway, this was in the normal shoe section.


----------



## SEWDimples

LuxeDeb said:


> I found a few John Hardy pieces on clearance!
> 
> SS bamboo hoops with blue topaz (John Hardy tag $250) $63
> SS & gold with citrine (John Hardy tag $595) $139
> 
> View attachment 2823883



Congrats! 

I love John Hardy jewelry. Did you buy from a Runway or regular TJ Maxx?

TIA


----------



## SEWDimples

StopHammertime said:


> Of course I had to go back and buy it. It's suede, and it reminds me of a Chanel I really want to buy. $89
> View attachment 2825799



Congrats! Love the color and suede material.

I have a similar MK bag, but in cobalt blue leather.

Chanel is not in my budget right now.


----------



## StopHammertime

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! Love the color and suede material.
> 
> I have a similar MK bag, but in cobalt blue leather.
> 
> Chanel is not in my budget right now. [/the
> Not in my budget either hahaha! But I think this is a great stand in!!! Cobalt blue sounds devine


----------



## katran26

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2826162
> 
> View attachment 2826163
> 
> View attachment 2826165
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826164
> 
> View attachment 2826166
> 
> 
> I also got an Alice and oliva dress for $44 retail was about $600. Anyone know how to get red sensor stains out of something? The dress has them on the back neckline.



Oh so pretty! Love the Pucci & Dior...AMAZING finds. Congrats!


----------



## sparksfly

katran26 said:


> Oh so pretty! Love the Pucci & Dior...AMAZING finds. Congrats!




Thanks! I didn't take either of them home. First time seeing Dior at TJX too. 
The Alice and Olvia was this dress. 



Debating on keeping it, but there's a bit of sequins missing from the bottom side and the back has red sensor stains on the collar(can be hidden by my hair) Not sure it's worth  $44 in that condition.


----------



## Xoxogirl

MShells said:


> Thanks.  I saw those on the TJMaxx site but the one I am looking for is non-canvas. Leather material with the interlocking G's all over..



Ive seem it on my marshalls, will let you know when i go this week.


----------



## MShells

How do I add an image on here?


----------



## MShells

Yes please let me know. Thank you! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## citybaglady

Bought these cute ray-bans on sale at tj maxx.


----------



## My3boyscde

citybaglady said:


> Bought these cute ray-bans on sale at tj maxx.



Those are cute!


----------



## citybaglady

My3boyscde said:


> Those are cute!


Thanks! I didnt even know they sold ray-bans until my brother showed me a pair he snagged form TJ Maxx. He's a real bargain shopper, and I never get such luck, until yesterday!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Going to Palm Springs next month. Is Marshalls or TJMaxx worth visiting?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a Celine top on clearance today at TJmaxx Honolulu but there were a bunch of snags on it.


----------



## cwxx

a heads up just fyi - I returned some runway items this past week (weather was crappy, didn't feel like waiting to try them on so just brought them home to decide sort of thing) and was chatting with the manager while they went through the whole return process. 

I mentioned how much more complicated things had gotten with the whole runway lookups/verify, manager approval, and recently the red clips on clothes and the manager said he's been hearing from corporate that they're thinking of changing policy so no returns of runway/purple tag items even for store credit without receipt. Apparently, even though those sensors go off if I just glance at them sideways, TJM still has a big problem with theft and people returning for store credit.

So who knows if it will happen but helped remind me to def save all my TJM receipts even past 30 day return window (hard for someone like me who hates clutter haha)


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I quit shopping at TJM altogether.  They seem to change their policy on a whim and it's such an embarrassing ordeal whenever you have to return something.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

cwxx said:


> a heads up just fyi - I returned some runway items this past week (weather was crappy, didn't feel like waiting to try them on so just brought them home to decide sort of thing) and was chatting with the manager while they went through the whole return process.
> 
> I mentioned how much more complicated things had gotten with the whole runway lookups/verify, manager approval, and recently the red clips on clothes and the manager said he's been hearing from corporate that they're thinking of changing policy so no returns of runway/purple tag items even for store credit without receipt. Apparently, even though those sensors go off if I just glance at them sideways, TJM still has a big problem with theft and people returning for store credit.
> 
> So who knows if it will happen but helped remind me to def save all my TJM receipts even past 30 day return window (hard for someone like me who hates clutter haha)


 
And they always don't tag everything right! I have run into situations where the tag didn't match, but the red sensor was there and the manager accepted it, but they didn't change the tag, the item went back to the floor with the same tag!


----------



## 1WC

Marshalls is a great place to pick up gift items too. I found headphones for my nephew that I saw for $200 online. They were $80 at Marshalls! I hope he likes them!


----------



## sunnyflies

Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas! Look what I just found at TJ Max Runway today. Saint Laurent , $1,999 down from $2750 org. price.


----------



## sunnyflies

This TJ Max also has a Mens Runway for the first time, at least that I have noticed. It had a gorgeous shearling coat and a bunch of very high quality Italian suede puffer jackets for $1,999 and fine cashmere sweaters for about $800.


----------



## gail13

I was an huge TJ Maxx shopper until I found out that most items are made for them and really not that great of a deal.  That would have been OK but as time went on, I not only see their merchandise declining in quality but the overall store operations seem in a shambles as well.  For some reason NR seems to have it under control but TJ Corp is just so backwards and unorganized.  I find it ridiculous they have no inventory tracking to locate items-if you're looking for something you need to call and hope the associate is really 'looking'.  The employees don't seem to enjoy working there. I can't imagine buying an expensive designer item and wondering if it's real or not....and now returns have gotten so difficult with tag switching.  I don't even want to go here anymore.  I don't see this chain surviving unless they become more customer friendly.  

I've even cancelled my TJ Maxx cc as they took forever to process my last few payments.  They are one of the only dept stores I know of where you can't make a payment at the store itself.


----------



## cwxx

sunnyflies said:


> Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas! Look what I just found at TJ Max Runway today. Saint Laurent , $1,999 down from $2750 org. price.



pretty! I like how the SDJ looks on the arm but it's a bit heavy for me...out of curiosity, do you mind sharing which TJM location this was?


----------



## bakeacookie

Taking forever to make markdowns means items are no longer in good condition to purchase (IMO). I'm surprised at what they still think people will buy even if it's yellow tagged to $1, $3. 

Sales staff have been discourteous (there are a handful that are nice, but those people are rare). When making a return, they are rude and treat you like a criminal. I have a receipt and tags are attached, and I'm within the return window (literally 1 week after I bought the item). I followed the rules stated and I get glares for every single item I returned. 

No I don't want the TJMaxx card. Don't be pissed when I say no, its an option I don't have to oblige. 

Everything in the store is in such a disarray. 

So I, too, am giving up on Marshalls/TJ Maxx. It's just not worth the effort anymore. I'm kind of bummed about it as they used to have such great deals and gift ideas. What happened?


----------



## remainsilly

I don't sign up for store cards, either.
And agree quality has declined @tj maxx--enjoy tk maxx, when in UK, as seems nicer stock.

However, found recent treasure @ tj maxx--sam edelman suede booties. Only 1 pair, perfect condition, my size.

Probably saved $10-20 over retail--still, it's a savings, for something I wanted anyway.
Works for me--but, I keep my expectations low & accept such finds are rare there, now.
Need to thank that ol' Christmas magic, perhaps?


----------



## Belen.E

^wow, very interesting to hear you ladies say that. I thought it was only my TJ Maxx/Marshall's that was like that. I've stopped shopping at both but I still like to peek in the thread to see your finds. 

Something is definitely going on corporate wise because the employees are always unhappy/rude at both of my locations. 

And the store is always a mess! I understand it's not Nordstrom retail but the Walmart, Target, BCF for comparison are always neat.


----------



## magdalinka

Sorry to hear everyone has had such a hard time with this TJs. I live in CT and it hasn't changed much at all. Staff seems polite as usual. Other than the fact that the yellow tags don't come as soon as usual and there is not as many items any more.


----------



## cwxx

magdalinka said:


> Sorry to hear everyone has had such a hard time with this TJs. I live in CT and it hasn't changed much at all. Staff seems polite as usual. Other than the fact that the yellow tags don't come as soon as usual and there is not as many items any more.



Agreed! Staff at the local TJs I go to are always pretty courteous, manager usually apologizes for the hassle and thanks me for my patience when returning things - about a year ago I was even able to return a watch (new and with original box, etc and receipt) for credit even though it was quite a bit over the return window (one of those forgot about it in the back of a drawer things) - but deals are getting harder to find, and often yellow tagged items should really be damaged out

There's no excuse for discourteous/rude employees though, and some of the NYC locations I've been to are pretty bad - even at my relatively friendly TJ, there are def changes that seem to be coming from corporate, including a huge bodyguard one day standing right in front of runway section...


----------



## iluvmybags

I was at the Countryside store this week and the runway department was almost non-existent.  They had a ton of MbyMJ & Michael Kors bags on a table up front, but they're not considered Runway.  They also had a bunch of unknown designers and three racks of clearance clothing (overpriced stuff that's been there forever).  I asked the manager if they're getting rid of the Runway department cuz there was really nothing there, and he said he knew that they were having a hard time getting merchandise to fill the runway.  Buyers and designers apparently weren't coming to terms on pricing (I'm guessing designers wanted more money than TJMaxx is willing to pay).  It could explain the smaller than usual discount for some designer items (Cèline comes to mind).  He did say they were expecting a large runway shipment this week, but as of yesterday, it had to arrive


----------



## My3boyscde

iluvmybags said:


> I was at the Countryside store this week and the runway department was almost non-existent.  They had a ton of MbyMJ & Michael Kors bags on a table up front, but they're not considered Runway.  They also had a bunch of unknown designers and three racks of clearance clothing (overpriced stuff that's been there forever).  I asked the manager if they're getting rid of the Runway department cuz there was really nothing there, and he said he knew that they were having a hard time getting merchandise to fill the runway.  Buyers and designers apparently weren't coming to terms on pricing (I'm guessing designers wanted more money than TJMaxx is willing to pay).  It could explain the smaller than usual discount for some designer items (Cèline comes to mind).  He did say they were expecting a large runway shipment this week, but as of yesterday, it had to arrive



That would explain why it seemed to take 6 months for a Chloe to get marked down once. It's surprisingly still in good shape but I'm going to wait to see if gets marked down again


----------



## sunnyflies

cwxx said:


> pretty! I like how the SDJ looks on the arm but it's a bit heavy for me...out of curiosity, do you mind sharing which TJM location this was?


Bridgehampton, NY

I also saw some Chloe bags and some Gucci bags. Everything seemed to be about 30 - 35% off retail.


----------



## skyqueen

sunnyflies said:


> Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas! Look what I just found at TJ Max Runway today. Saint Laurent , $1,999 down from $2750 org. price.




Just gorgeous... Hope you bought it!


----------



## MShells

How did you attach a photo? I'm trying to on my phone but don't see an option.


----------



## vesperholly

I have had lovely experiences and ridiculous ones with salespeople at TJMaxx. I found a nice little chest of drawers for $100 that had a huge chip out of the front and a scratch on top, and I politely asked the cashier if I could get a discount to reflect the damage (it was not on clearance). They got a supervisor who condescendingly explained to me that TJMaxx is a reseller of damaged goods and that they are priced "so cheaply" because of the damage.  I'm sure that the corporate bosses would love to hear that. I walked away from the sale.

I was really disappointed to learn that so many brands make items exclusively for TJMaxx. But I tried to frame it like, "If this shirt had no tag, would I still pay $16.99 for it?" if the answer is yes, I buy. Although I have gotten a little brand happy with Vince and Calvin Klein when I see it!


----------



## remainsilly

MShells said:


> How did you attach a photo? I'm trying to on my phone but don't see an option.



Try here: http://forum.purseblog.com/feedback-dropbox/posting-photos-25.html

I have so many problems uploading pics, just gave up. But, it works great for many others.
Hope this helps.


----------



## MShells

Thank you! I'll try it out.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

iluvmybags said:


> I was at the Countryside store this week and the runway department was almost non-existent.  They had a ton of MbyMJ & Michael Kors bags on a table up front, but they're not considered Runway.  They also had a bunch of unknown designers and three racks of clearance clothing (overpriced stuff that's been there forever).  I asked the manager if they're getting rid of the Runway department cuz there was really nothing there, and he said he knew that they were having a hard time getting merchandise to fill the runway.  Buyers and designers apparently weren't coming to terms on pricing (I'm guessing designers wanted more money than TJMaxx is willing to pay).  It could explain the smaller than usual discount for some designer items (Cèline comes to mind).  He did say they were expecting a large runway shipment this week, but as of yesterday, it had to arrive




Are you talking about the location in Clearwater, FL?


----------



## LnA

Stopped by the Marshalls near W. LA today and was surprised to see designer shoes on clearance. Took photos of a few in case anyone's interested.


----------



## iluvmybags

CaribeanQueen said:


> Are you talking about the location in Clearwater, FL?



No.  Countryside, Illinois


----------



## PrincessDarbe

I just bought 5 Fendi scarves on Thursday.  $129 & $159 at Countryside.


----------



## happybag

iluvmybags said:


> I was at the Countryside store this week and the runway department was almost non-existent.  They had a ton of MbyMJ & Michael Kors bags on a table up front, but they're not considered Runway.  They also had a bunch of unknown designers and three racks of clearance clothing (overpriced stuff that's been there forever).  I asked the manager if they're getting rid of the Runway department cuz there was really nothing there, and he said he knew that they were having a hard time getting merchandise to fill the runway.  Buyers and designers apparently weren't coming to terms on pricing (I'm guessing designers wanted more money than TJMaxx is willing to pay).  It could explain the smaller than usual discount for some designer items (Cèline comes to mind).  He did say they were expecting a large runway shipment this week, but as of yesterday, it had to arrive




Thanks for the update. I haven't been to Countryside in a while and was wondering if it was time for a road trip. I guess not. My closest Runway store is Evanston and when I was there a week ago it was a similarly sparse situation with handbags and shoes. Runway Apparel was less than usual too. The MICHAEL Michael Kors bags were on a fixture signed "premium designers" if I recall. Not my idea of a Runway bag selection. Regular line Michael Kors perhaps.
Haven't visited the Oakbrook Runway store in a while either, although I spent a few minutes in the NR out there recently.


----------



## Tsundere

Love those Giuseppe shoes... 
Hoping there's something nice at Marshalls today.


----------



## iluvmybags

happybag said:


> Thanks for the update. I haven't been to Countryside in a while and was wondering if it was time for a road trip. I guess not. My closest Runway store is Evanston and when I was there a week ago it was a similarly sparse situation with handbags and shoes. Runway Apparel was less than usual too. The MICHAEL Michael Kors bags were on a fixture signed "premium designers" if I recall. Not my idea of a Runway bag selection. Regular line Michael Kors perhaps.
> Haven't visited the Oakbrook Runway store in a while either, although I spent a few minutes in the NR out there recently.



Countryside has the same Michael Kors display with the same signage in the Runway department.  Mixed in were some Zac Posen and a few u/k designers.  There was also a table loaded with MbyMJ bags that weren't all that attractive (I can see how they ended up at TJMaxx!).  I didn't see any Runway clothing other than the three clearance racks.  Compared to what they've had in the past it was really dismal.  That's why I asked if they were getting rid of the department at that location!


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> I just bought 5 Fendi scarves on Thursday.  $129 & $159 at Countryside.


Saw those Fendi scarves too. So gorgeous. Saw 2 shoppers buying multiples. Beautiful silk; great patterns too. Congratulations !


----------



## StopHammertime

I saw Gucci scarves at my TJ's, same scarf in 2 different colors. They were $249.99. They were huge scarves though, they might be called something else... There were like 20 of them, there will def be some left around clearance time at my store LOL.


----------



## jamamcg

Got this Bottega today it's the first time I have ever seen any Bottega item for less than £150 in TKMAXX so I had to get it. 











Forgot to mention it's one of the printed canvas/nylon bags, but it's probably noticeable


----------



## arina_kitty

StopHammertime said:


> I saw Gucci scarves at my TJ's, same scarf in 2 different colors. They were $249.99. They were huge scarves though, they might be called something else... There were like 20 of them, there will def be some left around clearance time at my store LOL.



I saw the same ones and the Chicago State street TJ. I think they are actually throws because they were located in the home decor section


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

By the time those Gucci throws get to a decent markdown they will probably be dirty, ripped and torn. Tj does not seem to care about higher price point items. I have seen Gucci handbags and other brands laying on the floor and jammed in the racks. Leather scratched up on expensive shoes. I saw a pair of Kate Spade heels with ALL of the stones missing on 1 shoe yesterday. Still marked for 250 on clearance!!  They just don't care at all. Why were they still on the rack? Who is gonna buy them? A left one legged bride?


----------



## bella601

sunnyflies said:


> Ho Ho Ho! Merry Christmas! Look what I just found at TJ Max Runway today. Saint Laurent , $1,999 down from $2750 org. price.




Pretty!


----------



## Jen123

jamamcg said:


> Got this Bottega today it's the first time I have ever seen any Bottega item for less than £150 in TKMAXX so I had to get it.
> 
> View attachment 2845620
> 
> View attachment 2845621
> 
> View attachment 2845622
> 
> View attachment 2845623
> 
> View attachment 2845624
> 
> Forgot to mention it's one of the printed canvas/nylon bags, but it's probably noticeable




Omg that's awesome!!!!!


----------



## nova_girl

I forgot to post this yesterday. This was at the Tysons, VA TJs but I don't know the price.


----------



## Raffaluv

Found a great Waterford Kells Standing Cross msrp $185. - TJ reg $79.99 - red clearance tag $59 - total New Year treat! 


http://www.bestcrystal.com/products/detail/index.cfm?Product=2403


----------



## Raffaluv

nova_girl said:


> I forgot to post this yesterday. This was at the Tysons, VA TJs but I don't know the price.




Great Celine! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## nova_girl

Raffaluv said:


> Great Celine! Thank you for sharing!




No problem! I think it's hard to tell from the picture, but it's the nano black/pink.


----------



## bella601

nova_girl said:


> I forgot to post this yesterday. This was at the Tysons, VA TJs but I don't know the price.




Wow


----------



## kgirl<3

If it's the same one I saw a few weeks back, it was tagged for $2400. (Still had the strap!)


----------



## buyingpig

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> By the time those Gucci throws get to a decent markdown they will probably be dirty, ripped and torn. Tj does not seem to care about higher price point items. I have seen Gucci handbags and other brands laying on the floor and jammed in the racks. Leather scratched up on expensive shoes. I saw a pair of Kate Spade heels with ALL of the stones missing on 1 shoe yesterday. Still marked for 250 on clearance!!  They just don't care at all. Why were they still on the rack? Who is gonna buy them? A left one legged bride?



Happens at my tj all the time. Last time I went, saw a pair of helmut lang leather legging discounted to 70 and a Red Valentino dress discounted to 60. I was super happy. Thought I finally found some deals at TJ maxx. 

Upon closer look, I found a big tear down the back of the dress and a big tear at the rear area of the leggings. Lol!


----------



## silk7

buyingpig said:


> Happens at my tj all the time. Last time I went, saw a pair of helmut lang leather legging discounted to 70 and a Red Valentino dress discounted to 60. I was super happy. Thought I finally found some deals at TJ maxx.
> 
> Upon closer look, I found a big tear down the back of the dress and a big tear at the rear area of the leggings. Lol!




I've seen many torn and damaged runway items in such poor condition I don't understand how they can even sell those at all in the store let alone for the ticket price of reg items.


----------



## pinkbelles

nova_girl said:


> I forgot to post this yesterday. This was at the Tysons, VA TJs but I don't know the price.


Nice bag!


----------



## lastgarfield

Hey everyone..Did you guys ask any of the store people when the yellow tag clearance will start? Its time for it....


----------



## lastgarfield

All the people who are posting here...please let us know if you find yellow tag sale at your store..Thanks a lot


----------



## ememtiny

What's the deal going on with TJ Maxx? I went there yesterday and they had balloons and banners stating it was mark down time or whatever. I been eyeing a few things and wanted to wait for another mark down and nothing. A Joie blouse from September still not. I thought after Christmas it was time for yellow tag!?!


----------



## shester

ememtiny said:


> What's the deal going on with TJ Maxx? I went there yesterday and they had balloons and banners stating it was mark down time or whatever. I been eyeing a few things and wanted to wait for another mark down and nothing. A Joie blouse from September still not. I thought after Christmas it was time for yellow tag!?!




I feel the same way! TJ Maxx has been letting me down lately, especially with their markdown cycles (or lack thereof).


----------



## neverandever

shester said:


> I feel the same way! TJ Maxx has been letting me down lately, especially with their markdown cycles (or lack thereof).




Between that and destroyed runway items still marked at 15% off of retail was the last straw for me. (Reading this thread shows me it's pretty much every TJMaxx with that issue, not just mine.) 

Honestly, it's insulting to your customers that a shirt with a hole in it, makeup stains on the collar, and loose threads on the hem is still on the floor for $500 (compare at $800) - it's saying you think they're stupid enough to buy disgusting clothes because, gross or not, it's still Alexander Wang. &#128545;


----------



## katran26

neverandever said:


> Between that and destroyed runway items still marked at 15% off of retail was the last straw for me. (Reading this thread shows me it's pretty much every TJMaxx with that issue, not just mine.)
> 
> Honestly, it's insulting to your customers that a shirt with a hole in it, makeup stains on the collar, and loose threads on the hem is still on the floor for $500 (compare at $800) - it's saying you think they're stupid enough to buy disgusting clothes because, gross or not, it's still Alexander Wang. &#128545;



Hahaa, sadly, I do agree with everything you said. TJ Maxx used to be amazing for designer deals - it was my go-to. But over the past few years, the quality has gone down and the prices have gone up.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

RUN to TJ and Marshalls it's yellow sticker time!


----------



## lastgarfield

Hello all...yellow tags were done for home items in tjmaxx today,but the clothes are still red.And at marshalls,it was the reverse,ladies clothing has yellow tags,but all other still red...I agree with you all,the markdowns now a days are really not impressive,I feel the prices are still high...many of them still 25 dollar with yellow tag...really not saving anything ...


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Some of the items, shoes and clothes should be thrown in a thrift bin. Everything is torn or dirty. I saw a leather moto jacket with the entire zipper ripped out. Dirty clothes covered in makeup and weird stains. Sweaters with huge pulls in them. Purses all over the floor. Several purses with broken straps marked AS IS, really?? The clearance in housewares consisted of mostly broken mismatched glassware, cracked up candles, flatware sets with all of the forks missing-i guess someone stole them- glitter everywhere from crappy broken christmas decorations. I'm tired of tj maxx and marshalls. It is no longer a pleasant place to shop.


----------



## iluvmybags

I wonder if they're sending all the better designer stuff to the website rather than the stores. I haven't seen new merchandise in the Runway department for months.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

I had to return some pants today and I ran into a Rebecca Minkoff quilted mini affair in fuchsia for $59.

My girls found American Girl dogs for $2.99.  They had a pair of Vince leather pants for $200.


----------



## louvigilante

I think all the stores are in the process of doing it on their own timeline. Mine did runway and kids. They said they are in the process of doing the rest. Went to mine and found a Vince Cowl Leather Jacket in Elephant for $159, (started out $399) normally $995.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

My best TJ finds from yesterday were my Stella & Fendi bags


----------



## legibet

iluvmybags said:


> I wonder if they're sending all the better designer stuff to the website rather than the stores. I haven't seen new merchandise in the Runway department for months.


I don't know if that is true but certainly the items I received from online orders were in perfect condition with all plastic wraps and tags attached, and clothes come with hangers. I've been quite happy with their online store.

Good brands I found from the online store include pencey, bailey 44 and addison.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Awesome yellow sticker finds!


----------



## glasskey

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My best TJ finds from yesterday were my Stella & Fendi bags


333 love the Fendi clutch! I'm not a backpack girl either (I need to be able to see my bag at all times whilst on the NYC subway lol) but that Stella might make me change my mind too 

I'm trying to be good about not spending too much--I have waaay too much stuff. That didn't mean I didn't hit 5 TJ Maxx stores, of course. Agree with a lot of PP's, the markdowns are embarrassingly small this year, and I couldn't be bothered with a lot of the stuff.


----------



## MShells

Scored on this Vintage Gucci Messenger bag @ Marshalls! It didn't come with a dustbag so I was also offered 10% off!


----------



## authenticplease

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My best TJ finds from yesterday were my Stella & Fendi bags



  you always find the best treasures!!


----------



## sabbam

Ugh!
Third time I have seen a fake $1000+ bag at Tjmaxx this month. I don't know what to do.
The associates don't believe me they are not fake. These bags just got there two days ago! I don't know if people are switching the tags which was my initial suspicion, but this is a new arrival. I have seen two fake pandora and this Antigona!
Look at the handles, the flat body and the cheap interior lining and hardware. It's a horrible fake!!


----------



## pinkny

MShells said:


> Scored on this Vintage Gucci Messenger bag @ Marshalls! It didn't come with a dustbag so I was also offered 10% off!




They sell vintage?


----------



## TinksDelite

pinkny said:


> They sell vintage?



Vintage is the name of the collection.


----------



## MShells

pinkny said:


> They sell vintage?


It's just the style name of the bag at Gucci


----------



## pinkny

MShells said:


> It's just the style name of the bag at Gucci




Oh ha!!


----------



## heartoflove

I don't know what worse - after Xmas sales or reading about the sales on tpf then checking it out for yourself!!

I swore I wasn't going to go check out TJmaxx or Marshall's but what's a girl to do when it's right next door to Nordstrom rack? &#128521;

No real high end finds here but these made me happy. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry for the sideways pic. Those are coated Joes Jeans for 25. (Does Joes make specific stuff specifically for outlet type stores?)



	

		
			
		

		
	
 James perse tee for $15. I'm a sucker for JP shirts. Some are marked 12 so keep an eye out!




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I haven't shopped in an Express since my college days but I couldn't leave this pretty dress there for $7.00. Too bad the holidays are over but I'll figure out how to wear this. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 pretty pink Kate Spade Saturday  glazed plate $3. I'm going to upcycle this into a cake/dessert stand. 

I should really stop shopping. Between the great sales at Ann Taylor loft, fun finds at Nordstrom rack, and sales at off saks, it's just oh so hard!


----------



## yakusoku.af

I bought a few Kat Von D lipsticks at TJ Maxx for friends and half of them were tested! Good thing I checked them before giving them as gifts! 
The cashier didn't seem surprised that they were used either. 
No yellow stickers either.


----------



## StopHammertime

sabbam said:


> Ugh!
> 
> Third time I have seen a fake $1000+ bag at Tjmaxx this month. I don't know what to do.
> 
> The associates don't believe me they are not fake. These bags just got there two days ago! I don't know if people are switching the tags which was my initial suspicion, but this is a new arrival. I have seen two fake pandora and this Antigona!
> 
> Look at the handles, the flat body and the cheap interior lining and hardware. It's a horrible fake!!




I only see one photo, and I don't know givenchy bags at all, but is it possible that it was made for outlets and that's why the quality looks different? I know that's how it is with Coach and MK bags.


----------



## StopHammertime

MShells said:


> Scored on this Vintage Gucci Messenger bag @ Marshalls! It didn't come with a dustbag so I was also offered 10% off!




How much? It's beautiful!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Yellow stickers are out


----------



## MShells

StopHammertime said:


> How much? It's beautiful!


Thank you! It was $500. Still a lil pricey but it made me feel better looking at the original price.


----------



## LexielLoveee

laundry org 225.00 tj price 100.00 clearnace price 20.00! 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 black tory jeans org 185 I paid 39.00  lots of purple tag ideas that are still red sticker ring up yellow sticker price


----------



## StopHammertime

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2857770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laundry org 225.00 tj price 100.00 clearnace price 20.00!
> View attachment 2857771
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black tory jeans org 185 I paid 39.00  lots of purple tag ideas that are still red sticker ring up yellow sticker price




I have got to go to TJ's. Love both of those finds!


----------



## yakusoku.af

StopHammertime said:


> I only see one photo, and I don't know givenchy bags at all, but is it possible that it was made for outlets and that's why the quality looks different? I know that's how it is with Coach and MK bags.




I don't think Givenchy makes bags for outlets.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks! I try 



authenticplease said:


> you always find the best treasures!!



Thank you - me too! My backpack trick back in the 90s when I wore them was to wear them backwards on the subway. If it's on your chest it's pretty safe  And Stella for less than $300???!!! No brainer.

I find that if you're not there as they are marking down it's almost not worth it. The good stuff flies out the door the first day. And 5 stores is more than I went to LOL.



glasskey said:


> 333 love the Fendi clutch! I'm not a backpack girl either (I need to be able to see my bag at all times whilst on the NYC subway lol) but that Stella might make me change my mind too
> 
> I'm trying to be good about not spending too much--I have waaay too much stuff. That didn't mean I didn't hit 5 TJ Maxx stores, of course. Agree with a lot of PP's, the markdowns are embarrassingly small this year, and I couldn't be bothered with a lot of the stuff.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Lots Of Coach At My Local T.J. Maxx!

Prices Ranged From $25.00-$99.00*


----------



## bella601

sabbam said:


> Ugh!
> 
> Third time I have seen a fake $1000+ bag at Tjmaxx this month. I don't know what to do.
> 
> The associates don't believe me they are not fake. These bags just got there two days ago! I don't know if people are switching the tags which was my initial suspicion, but this is a new arrival. I have seen two fake pandora and this Antigona!
> 
> Look at the handles, the flat body and the cheap interior lining and hardware. It's a horrible fake!!




Wow! Scary


----------



## bella601

shoppinggalnyc said:


> My best TJ finds from yesterday were my Stella & Fendi bags




Amazing !! Congrats


----------



## LexielLoveee

I also picked this up. Not sure if I'll keep as I usually only wear a bit higher end bags but I do love the color. What do you guys think keep or return?


----------



## Superkutie702

sabbam said:


> Ugh!
> Third time I have seen a fake $1000+ bag at Tjmaxx this month. I don't know what to do.
> The associates don't believe me they are not fake. These bags just got there two days ago! I don't know if people are switching the tags which was my initial suspicion, but this is a new arrival. I have seen two fake pandora and this Antigona!
> Look at the handles, the flat body and the cheap interior lining and hardware. It's a horrible fake!!


Well usually if sales associates do no listen to me, I take my frustrations to Twitter. Not sure if you have an account, but I think it's a really effective way to complain against a company. The 3 times I have done so, something has gotten accomplished. Just a thought.


----------



## louvigilante

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 2858377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also picked this up. Not sure if I'll keep as I usually only wear a bit higher end bags but I do love the color. What do you guys think keep or return?




If it's in great shape and you love the color I would test it out in the house. If you think you'll wear it, keep it. If not, save it for the higher end bags you usually wear and hope you can find one down the line.


----------



## LexielLoveee

louvigilante said:


> If it's in great shape and you love the color I would test it out in the house. If you think you'll wear it, keep it. If not, save it for the higher end bags you usually wear and hope you can find one down the line.




Great Advice THANKYOU!


----------



## glasskey

heartoflove said:


> View attachment 2856869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for the sideways pic. Those are coated Joes Jeans for 25. (Does Joes make specific stuff specifically for outlet type stores?)



Sadly, they do. I bought a pair of Joe's jeans from them, and on the very first wear, the belt loop on the rear ripped off. Admittedly, I shouldn't have been pulling on it to drag them over my bum, but I still don't think they should have just torn. I ended up ignoring it (because the fit of the jeans were amazing), but by the second month, a hole had appeared behind my knees. I still wear the damned things because they cut is incredibly flattering on my body, but they are definitely falling apart and it's only been 2 months. 

For $25, though, I'd keep them, especially if you like the way they fit! 



shoppinggalnyc said:


> Thanks! I try
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - me too! My backpack trick back in the 90s when I wore them was to wear them backwards on the subway. If it's on your chest it's pretty safe  And Stella for less than $300???!!! No brainer.
> 
> I find that if you're not there as they are marking down it's almost not worth it. The good stuff flies out the door the first day. And 5 stores is more than I went to LOL.



I think it varies, what you'll end up finding during yellow tag clearance. In other states (like in the Midwest lol), I've gone days or even weeks after markdown started and found amazing deals; people just don't care about designer stuff as much.

In the city, nothing designer even makes it TO markdowns; people will buy that stuff when it's full (TJM) price. And even after markdowns, the pricing is still outrageous; I think I've been spoiled by all the sample sales here. After $50 Tamara Mellon shoes and Jimmy Choo clutches, it's hard to pay even the TJ Maxx yellow tag price. A pair of Bottega Veneta flats I'd been eyeing, which retail for maybe $650, were badly damaged and yellow tagged at $360. I passed. 

5 is a lot of stores, but every store here is a Runway store and they are all on the same subway line so it was a lot easier than it sounds  I went on Thursday as well and mostly grabbed stuff in the Home department ($30 All Clad and $50 Le Creuset dutch oven, yes please! The only thing I love more than shopping is cooking!) 

I ended up setting down a few pair of $190 suede Dior heels and Gucci logo loafers, both of which were a little dirty and scuffed, and going to Bloomingdale's, where a kindly SA unearthed a pair of gold Chanel camellia sandals in my size on sale for 60% off at $300. I had a $100 gift card and $100 in store credit, so I called it a day and went home lol.


----------



## heartoflove

glasskey said:


> Sadly, they do. I bought a pair of Joe's jeans from them, and on the very first wear, the belt loop on the rear ripped off. Admittedly, I shouldn't have been pulling on it to drag them over my bum, but I still don't think they should have just torn. I ended up ignoring it (because the fit of the jeans were amazing), but by the second month, a hole had appeared behind my knees. I still wear the damned things because they cut is incredibly flattering on my body, but they are definitely falling apart and it's only been 2 months.
> 
> For $25, though, I'd keep them, especially if you like the way they fit!
> 
> 
> 
> I think it varies, what you'll end up finding during yellow tag clearance. In other states (like in the Midwest lol), I've gone days or even weeks after markdown started and found amazing deals; people just don't care about designer stuff as much.
> 
> In the city, nothing designer even makes it TO markdowns; people will buy that stuff when it's full (TJM) price. And even after markdowns, the pricing is still outrageous; I think I've been spoiled by all the sample sales here. After $50 Tamara Mellon shoes and Jimmy Choo clutches, it's hard to pay even the TJ Maxx yellow tag price. A pair of Bottega Veneta flats I'd been eyeing, which retail for maybe $650, were badly damaged and yellow tagged at $360. I passed.
> 
> 5 is a lot of stores, but every store here is a Runway store and they are all on the same subway line so it was a lot easier than it sounds  I went on Thursday as well and mostly grabbed stuff in the Home department ($30 All Clad and $50 Le Creuset dutch oven, yes please! The only thing I love more than shopping is cooking!)
> 
> I ended up setting down a few pair of $190 suede Dior heels and Gucci logo loafers, both of which were a little dirty and scuffed, and going to Bloomingdale's, where a kindly SA unearthed a pair of gold Chanel camellia sandals in my size on sale for 60% off at $300. I had a $100 gift card and $100 in store credit, so I called it a day and went home lol.




Yeah I figured they were special Joes, lol. I tried to google them and turned up with nothing. Well not that exact style anyway but like you said, they fit perfectly (right length jeans are hard to find for a shortie like me) and joes are not the quality and style is a good price. 

And which location did you find $50 Le Crueset?? I saw one at $99 but I had to think long and hard because I hate lugging multiple bags on the subway.


----------



## ilovejae

heartoflove said:


> Yeah I figured they were special Joes, lol. I tried to google them and turned up with nothing. Well not that exact style anyway but like you said, they fit perfectly (right length jeans are hard to find for a shortie like me) and joes are not the quality and style is a good price.
> 
> And which location did you find $50 Le Crueset?? I saw one at $99 but I had to think long and hard because I hate lugging multiple bags on the subway.



Wow I bought a Le Crueset at $69 at marshalls.


----------



## glasskey

heartoflove said:


> Yeah I figured they were special Joes, lol. I tried to google them and turned up with nothing. Well not that exact style anyway but like you said, they fit perfectly (right length jeans are hard to find for a shortie like me) and joes are not the quality and style is a good price.
> 
> And which location did you find $50 Le Crueset?? I saw one at $99 but I had to think long and hard because I hate lugging multiple bags on the subway.



It was the one at Fulton Mall in Brooklyn. I'm pretty sure it was second quality because it has cosmetic flaws, and it's small (2 quarts--I also saw a 7 quart for $99 at a different store, but it's too big for a 2 person household). Good enough for now, my kitchen is tiny. Dragging myself home afterwards was definitely a struggle, I kept on hitting things like the turnstile.  

And I'm short too! Not just short, I have super short legs. So finding jeans that aren't like 5 inches too long is always a struggle. That's why I am literally wearing  jeans that have holes in them.



ilovejae said:


> Wow I bought a Le Crueset at $69 at marshalls.



That's an excellent price! I'm not sure if mine was mispriced, but mine was also small and dinged up. It also had like 2 red stickers, then a yellow tag, then a red one, then another yellow, so maybe it was just around for a looong time.


----------



## heartoflove

glasskey said:


> It was the one at Fulton Mall in Brooklyn. I'm pretty sure it was second quality because it has cosmetic flaws, and it's small (2 quarts--I also saw a 7 quart for $99 at a different store, but it's too big for a 2 person household). Good enough for now, my kitchen is tiny. Dragging myself home afterwards was definitely a struggle, I kept on hitting things like the turnstile.
> 
> And I'm short too! Not just short, I have super short legs. So finding jeans that aren't like 5 inches too long is always a struggle. That's why I am literally wearing  jeans that have holes in them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's an excellent price! I'm not sure if mine was mispriced, but mine was also small and dinged up. It also had like 2 red stickers, then a yellow tag, then a red one, then another yellow, so maybe it was just around for a looong time.




Hahahahah that's exactly where I was!! I saw it Friday night (that's where I bought my jeans and dress and stuff) but it was red stickered. I went back yesterday but didn't look again in housewares. Too funny.


----------



## My3boyscde

This was my only worthwhile yellow sticker find, a Tory Burch gingham necklace. It's so cute on. What are the odds that of all the high end bags, the Chloe I've been stalking was the only one without a yellow sticker. I even asked the SA to check the price. In any event, there was also this Valentino there too.


----------



## leavery@msn.com

PrincessDarbe said:


> Yellow stickers are out



Omg! I've got to know which Marshalls you found these at!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Ok so my runway TJ is a mess... 

Exhibit A:




Thinking maybe someone will buy it and forget to return in time or something!

Exhibit B:  why bother with these slim markdowns?

I did get some good deals will post soon!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

leavery@msn.com said:


> Omg! I've got to know which Marshalls you found these at!



Las Vegas strip Marshalls. Also had great YSL boots but too small.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

I have seen SO many items at my tj's that are all dirty, torn and ripped like this. I'm disgusted with both tj and marshalls as of late. High end items are treated like cheap flip flops.  The handbags: gucci, prada  etc... is not even put away anymore. It's just dragging on the floor collecting scuffs, dirt and scratches with the faux leather stuff people never buy. Shoe dept is terrible also. I have given up on both stores.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

It wasn't all a waste though!



Found this Armani tags and all (minus the green skirt on the model) for $49




Helmut Lang for $79 all tags attached, some loose threads...




This Pucci dress was $89 but the zipper is broken - it's ok with me though &#128077;


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Found this Nike Olympic jacket for $60, originally $400+!!!!! Lightweight and super flattering fit! Probably one of my best finds to date, especially since the store I shop at (Port Huron, MI) is just an average non-runway location. Side note: they also had a ton of Theory dresses for $100 each, in case anyone is interested.


----------



## sparksfly

Got this wool Vineyard Vines dress for $40. Retailed for probably $140ish. 

Debating on returning this Alice and Olivia dress: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





If I return it, anyone know if they'll yellow tag it right away? It's a bit damaged(red stain from sensor on back and missing beads) and I think I paid alot($44) considering the condition it's in. So I'd love to get it for a cheaper price.


----------



## katran26

gottaluvmybags said:


> It wasn't all a waste though!
> 
> View attachment 2859329
> 
> Found this Armani tags and all (minus the green skirt on the model) for $49
> 
> View attachment 2859330
> 
> 
> Helmut Lang for $79 all tags attached, some loose threads...
> 
> View attachment 2859332
> 
> 
> This Pucci dress was $89 but the zipper is broken - it's ok with me though &#128077;



Great finds! Pucci for that price is amazing, but not sure if I would've paid for the broken zipper...if you can fix it easily then that's different.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

katran26 said:


> Great finds! Pucci for that price is amazing, but not sure if I would've paid for the broken zipper...if you can fix it easily then that's different.




I'm going to try it on, I think a new zipper would only be like $6-10. 

I need to find an awesome outfit for my hubby's graduation in exactly 5 months... I know it sounds silly but I waited to long to look for a dress for my sister's wedding and it was really stressful.  PLUS I would love to lose about 10-15 lbs so I need motivation!


----------



## katran26

gottaluvmybags said:


> I'm going to try it on, I think a new zipper would only be like $6-10.
> 
> I need to find an awesome outfit for my hubby's graduation in exactly 5 months... I know it sounds silly but I waited to long to look for a dress for my sister's wedding and it was really stressful.  PLUS I would love to lose about 10-15 lbs so I need motivation!



It's gorgeous - for that price too!! Unbelievable. Would love to see before/after pics of the zipper... if you buy/bought it.


----------



## mpepe32

Hi i live in canada but crossed the u.s. border today to pick up things i have shipped to an american address so i dont pay duty.  I dont have any pictures but if anyone is in the Amherst, ny area the tjs on sheridan drive had a lot of red stickers.  I picked up a Vince sweater and James perse shirt, both around 20ish.  The contemporary clothing is now intermingled with the regular clothing.  I left behind a nice gray joie sweater and splendid black and white striped shirt because i was at my budget.  There was also a nice pair of tb sunnies at the jewelry counter.  At the Niagara falls location I bought a charriol black cable bracelet and ring.  With a credit I already had, I spent $156 for the 2 items.  And I was in the states to pick up a lanvin heroine raspberry coloured shoulder bag that my dh's cousin found for me at her local Nordstrom rack!  I am overjoyed . Thanks for letting me share!  I can't wait for the Nordstrom rack to come to that area in the fall so I can add that to my tjs run!


----------



## glasskey

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2859816
> 
> View attachment 2859817
> 
> 
> Got this wool Vineyard Vines dress for $40. Retailed for probably $140ish.
> 
> Debating on returning this Alice and Olivia dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859826
> View attachment 2859827
> 
> 
> If I return it, anyone know if they'll yellow tag it right away? It's a bit damaged(red stain from sensor on back and missing beads) and I think I paid alot($44) considering the condition it's in. So I'd love to get it for a cheaper price.



I looove that Alice + Olivia dress, it's effin' gorgeous. Sadly no useful advice.


----------



## barskin

I saw a lot of nice things on second markdown at TJ the other day, but then I found this:
A B Brian Atwood large (it's about 15" by 11") Susan satchel in caramel colored suede with gorgeous rose gold hardware. The original BBA tag has this at $550; my T J Maxx price was $149.99. And, I think it's a gem


----------



## LexielLoveee

barskin said:


> I saw a lot of nice things on second markdown at TJ the other day, but then I found this:
> A B Brian Atwood large (it's about 15" by 11") Susan satchel in caramel colored suede with gorgeous rose gold hardware. The original BBA tag has this at $550; my T J Maxx price was $149.99. And, I think it's a gem




Got the same one other day becareful jeans could color transfer. Gorg thou.


----------



## sparksfly

glasskey said:


> I looove that Alice + Olivia dress, it's effin' gorgeous. Sadly no useful advice.




Thanks! It's decently damaged sadly. The left side bottom has a chunk of the pattern missing. Not enough to notice unless you really look.


----------



## louvigilante

When do they do second yellow sticker markdowns? Two weeks after?


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 2859816
> 
> View attachment 2859817
> 
> 
> Got this wool Vineyard Vines dress for $40. Retailed for probably $140ish.
> 
> Debating on returning this Alice and Olivia dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2859826
> View attachment 2859827
> 
> 
> If I return it, anyone know if they'll yellow tag it right away? It's a bit damaged(red stain from sensor on back and missing beads) and I think I paid alot($44) considering the condition it's in. So I'd love to get it for a cheaper price.



Did you get damage discount when you bought it? I think when theh give damage discount, it becomes final sale.


----------



## barskin

LexielLoveee said:


> Got the same one other day becareful jeans could color transfer. Gorg thou.


 Yeah. I thought about the transfer problem. I will be verrry careful when carrying it. Enjoy your Susan, too!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Saw this at TJ Maxx Knollwood (MN)- Fendi in a denim fabric for $599 (originally $2150)


I was (maybe still am tempted) because of the price, but not sold on the denim...


----------



## barskin

louvigilante said:


> When do they do second yellow sticker markdowns? Two weeks after?


 Wow - I wish I knew. I don't think it's two weeks, though. Too soon. Now, back in the good old days (and I do mean old), when I used to shop at the original Filenes' Basement store (which was in the basement of Filenes' in downtown Boston), they had a great system: 25% off after 12 days, 50% off six days later, 75% six days after that...Later they increased the time between markdowns, and then it all disappeared. My grandmother, a little Jewish woman who would go plowing through the store, taught me how to shop there. But, I am digressing, aren't I? I don't think TJ's or Marshalls has that set a system. But those elusive yellow tags are a wonder. I bought a $358 Michael Kors python embossed Hamilton satchel for $69 on a yellow tag once.


----------



## glasskey

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Saw this at TJ Maxx Knollwood (MN)- Fendi in a denim fabric for $599 (originally $2150)
> View attachment 2860834
> 
> I was (maybe still am tempted) because of the price, but not sold on the denim...


Ahh this used to be my TJM too! Bought some amazing stuff here. Miss you MN 3 (well, maybe not the brutal cold, but the cheap rent and the amazing food for sure).


----------



## sabbam

Superkutie702 said:


> Well usually if sales associates do no listen to me, I take my frustrations to Twitter. Not sure if you have an account, but I think it's a really effective way to complain against a company. The 3 times I have done so, something has gotten accomplished. Just a thought.



Thank you for letting me know! ill try to post something to get their attention. It shouldn't even be my problem but theirs!!! But I have to make them realize its not ok!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Not very exciting but I scored on some boot shapers (hang boots in closet), burlap twine (for crafts), and a set of seven round mirrors to work on a collage in my apartment.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got these things a few days ago when yellow tags started. I went to 4 stores. I found some pretty designer clothes at my runway racks, but prices still too high considering I have other stores I can get designer clothes cheaper. I found the John Hardy earrings at 2 different locations. I mostly wear gold, but these were priced so low I thought they would be good basics. I was surprised they made it past Christmas when they were red tagged at $120.

John Hardy SS earrings retail $350. TJMaxx original price $149.99. Yellow tag $79



Ahava & Bliss items. The 2 little Bliss handcreams (Diamonds in the Rough) are wonderful. I might get more. 






*Now I found this REALLY interesting. Can you see the Nordstrom Rack tag on the Sorrelli necklace? Hmmmm*


----------



## AEGIS

this thread makes me want to do some tjmaxx runs


----------



## Valeriee

What's a good Marshalls/TJ Maxx deal on Helmut Lang leather leggings?  I'm eyeing a pair that is $74 at the moment (retail $980).  They are very long, though, so I would have to get them hemmed.  Plus, there is a small stain on the front.  They are red leather.  Any suggestions?


----------



## glasskey

Valeriee said:


> What's a good Marshalls/TJ Maxx deal on Helmut Lang leather leggings?  I'm eyeing a pair that is $74 at the moment (retail $980).  They are very long, though, so I would have to get them hemmed.  Plus, there is a small stain on the front.  They are red leather.  Any suggestions?


if they're leather, I think that's an excellent price, as long as you can get the stain out! Hemming shouldn't be too expensive. 

Around here the leather leggings/pants all sold out at around $199, and I caved at $150 and bought some lambskin Haute Hippie black pants.


----------



## StevenDaniel

Full price, leather pants/leggings are anywhere from $700 to $3000 depending on who makes them. Helmut Lang are average at $900.


----------



## ememtiny

So I bought this "Joie" sweater and thought what an awesome price for a long chunky sweater.  I went home and researched the sweater name on the Joie tag and its a completely different item-just a basic sweater as shown in picture. The sweater I bought is a large but fits like a small. I like it but I don't know what to do with it. I don't want to keep say a target sweater for $69. I noticed the tj Maxx tag looks like it was messed with.


----------



## buyingpig

Look what I found at my store's runway section today!


----------



## buyingpig

ememtiny said:


> So I bought this "Joie" sweater and thought what an awesome price for a long chunky sweater.  I went home and researched the sweater name on the Joie tag and its a completely different item-just a basic sweater as shown in picture. The sweater I bought is a large but fits like a small. I like it but I don't know what to do with it. I don't want to keep say a target sweater for $69. I noticed the tj Maxx tag looks like it was messed with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864628
> View attachment 2864629
> View attachment 2864630
> View attachment 2864631
> View attachment 2864632



Looks like a tag switch. You should take it back.


----------



## merrydish

Looks like a super deal! Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## merrydish

I'd be suspicious too on that Joie sweater. Yes, sounds like a switch or a major problem. Be absolutely sure you got the real item and if not return it.


----------



## neverandever

buyingpig said:


> Look what I found at my store's runway section today!




Hahahaa &#128514; What haute couture!


----------



## aga5

Lots of Valentino bags on the website  in case anyone is in the market.  I would love this one 
	

		
			
		

		
	



But I just got a Chanel for Xmas and need to exercise some self control &#128532;


----------



## AEGIS

Do you guys trust the skin care products at TJMAXX?


----------



## neverandever

AEGIS said:


> Do you guys trust the skin care products at TJMAXX?




Unless the box is sealed in plastic, no. Someone's hand has been all up in there otherwise, no doubt about it.


----------



## jorton

AEGIS said:


> Do you guys trust the skin care products at TJMAXX?



Personally no. I work in retail and have worked for various different cosmetic brands and most of the stuff at TJmaxx is old stock. Around Christmas they usually sell xmas sets from the year before. Most of the cosmetic items are discontinued products or stuff that doesn't sell well. Personally I wouldn't use it because it has probably been sitting around for a while. You can check production dates on this website: 

http://m.checkcosmetic.net


----------



## AEGIS

neverandever said:


> Unless the box is sealed in plastic, no. Someone's hand has been all up in there otherwise, no doubt about it.





jorton said:


> Personally no. I work in retail and have worked for various different cosmetic brands and most of the stuff at TJmaxx is old stock. Around Christmas they usually sell xmas sets from the year before. Most of the cosmetic items are discontinued products or stuff that doesn't sell well. Personally I wouldn't use it because it has probably been sitting around for a while. You can check production dates on this website:
> 
> http://m.checkcosmetic.net



Thank You ladies.  I saw some Shishedo products and I was surprised and curious.


----------



## ilovejae

most of the yellow sticker skincare I bought at tj or marshalls last week will expire on March. I have to use them soon....


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Hi Ladies, I made out with an expects super haul from Marshalls and their yellow tag sale.  So there is a little back story.  On MLK day (Monday) I took a little trip to the TJ Maxx and Marshalls.  My first stop was the TJ Maxx at Potomac Yards in Virginia.  I browsed around for a bit but did not find anything so I left and went to the Marshalls by Pentagon City.  Again, did see much except for some cute Mason Jars for drinks that came with the straws.  My hubby loves the mason jars for drinks and he still a big kid and love drinking out of a straw, so a picked up 2 for him.  I live in DC so I decided to stop at the Marshalls at Metro Center. I saw a couple of things but I only left with a merino wool cardigan by Ralph Lauren for $29, during this visit I saw a cape by Theory and it was marked down to $99.  I loved it but still walked out the store without.  Today, I was on the phone with my sister who lives in NY.  She text me a couple of photos of some DVF dresses she was considering and wanted my opinion.  She called me and we talked some more and I mentioned the Theory coat.  She says I should have purchased.  Since I work from home on Wednesdays and I live near the metro I would jump on the train to metro center to find the cape.  I got to the store and looked.  I found the small size and noticed it was marked down to $69.  I went to the rack I last saw the size large and my heart sank it wasn't there . I kept checking different racks and finally found it.  My heart was happy.  On my way to the store I text a friend to meet me at Marshalls.  While I wait for her to arrive I browsed the aisles and I found lots of great finds
1.  3 Ralph Lauren boyfriend fit merino wool sweaters ( $20 each-2 cardigans and 1 crew neck
	

		
			
		

		
	



(2) 2 French connection tops for $15 each
	

		
			
		

		
	



(3). A Vera Wang Wool Coat for $59



4.  My Theory Millenia Cape Coat $64 they took $5 off for a missing button but the spare that came with the cape was attached.  I did sew it one before taking the pics



(5).  A cute Vince Camuto top for $10
	

		
			
		

		
	




I also had a few non clearance purchases
1.this lovely mini cape cobalt blue top from Jones New York it was more than I would have like to spend but I love the color and I could not leave it after all the sales deal I got





Whenever I shop I always look at things for my hubby.  I got him a pair of boots
	

		
			
		

		
	




The grand total for this haul was a little over $354.  The jones New York top for $69.99 put me over $300.  I am doing a search online to see if I can find it cheaper . Today was definitely a good shopping day.  If you include my Mini Drew Bag by Chloe which I purchase on Black Friday for $499 at TJ Maxx Potomac Yard I would say this was a great shopping at TJ Maxx and Marshalls


----------



## authenticplease

CaribeanQueen said:


> Hi Ladies, I made out with an expects super haul from Marshalls and their yellow tag sale.  So there is a little back story.  On MLK day (Monday) I took a little trip to the TJ Maxx and Marshalls.  My first stop was the TJ Maxx at Potomac Yards in Virginia.  I browsed around for a bit but did not find anything so I left and went to the Marshalls by Pentagon City.  Again, did see much except for some cute Mason Jars for drinks that came with the straws.  My hubby loves the mason jars for drinks and he still a big kid and love drinking out of a straw, so a picked up 2 for him.  I live in DC so I decided to stop at the Marshalls at Metro Center. I saw a couple of things but I only left with a merino wool cardigan by Ralph Lauren for $29, during this visit I saw a cape by Theory and it was marked down to $99.  I loved it but still walked out the store without.  Today, I was on the phone with my sister who lives in NY.  She text me a couple of photos of some DVF dresses she was considering and wanted my opinion.  She called me and we talked some more and I mentioned the Theory coat.  She says I should have purchased.  Since I work from home on Wednesdays and I live near the metro I would jump on the train to metro center to find the cape.  I got to the store and looked.  I found the small size and noticed it was marked down to $69.  I went to the rack I last saw the size large and my heart sank it wasn't there . I kept checking different racks and finally found it.  My heart was happy.  On my way to the store I text a friend to meet me at Marshalls.  While I wait for her to arrive I browsed the aisles and I found lots of great finds
> 1.  3 Ralph Lauren boyfriend fit merino wool sweaters ( $20 each-2 cardigans and 1 crew neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869622
> 
> (2) 2 French connection tops for $15 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869623
> 
> (3). A Vera Wang Wool Coat for $59
> View attachment 2869624
> View attachment 2869625
> 
> 4.  My Theory Millenia Cape Coat $64 they took $5 off for a missing button but the spare that came with the cape was attached.  I did sew it one before taking the pics
> View attachment 2869626
> View attachment 2869627
> 
> (5).  A cute Vince Camuto top for $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869629
> View attachment 2869630
> 
> I also had a few non clearance purchases
> 1.this lovely mini cape cobalt blue top from Jones New York it was more than I would have like to spend but I love the color and I could not leave it after all the sales deal I got
> View attachment 2869631
> 
> View attachment 2869634
> 
> 
> Whenever I shop I always look at things for my hubby.  I got him a pair of boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869637
> 
> 
> The grand total for this haul was a little over $354.  The jones New York top for $69.99 put me over $300.  I am doing a search online to see if I can find it cheaper . Today was definitely a good shopping day.  If you include my Mini Drew Bag by Chloe which I purchase on Black Friday for $499 at TJ Maxx Potomac Yard I would say this was a great shopping at TJ Maxx and Marshalls



Woohoo!  So happy that you had a great shopping day.....I love it when that happens!!


----------



## Jen123

UGH I am beyond frustrated with TJ Maxx right now. I placed an order online with the wrong shipping address. I recently moved 4 hours away and totally forgot to change the address. I called not more than 10 seconds after I placed the order to explain what happened and they refused to change the shipping address or cancel my order!!!! I am so livid right now and I don't know what to do since it'll be shipped to an apartment 4 hours away from me.


----------



## rainneday

Jen123 said:


> UGH I am beyond frustrated with TJ Maxx right now. I placed an order online with the wrong shipping address. I recently moved 4 hours away and totally forgot to change the address. I called not more than 10 seconds after I placed the order to explain what happened and they refused to change the shipping address or cancel my order!!!! I am so livid right now and I don't know what to do since it'll be shipped to an apartment 4 hours away from me.



Do they ship UPS? You can join UPS My Choice and I believe you can change the delivery address. Some companies will not ship with any option to do this though, and UPS will just tell you to contact the company who shipped. It's worth a try. That's pretty bad that they (TJMaxx) won't change it for you.


----------



## Jen123

rainneday said:


> Do they ship UPS? You can join UPS My Choice and I believe you can change the delivery address. Some companies will not ship with any option to do this though, and UPS will just tell you to contact the company who shipped. It's worth a try. That's pretty bad that they (TJMaxx) won't change it for you.



Yes they do ship UPS ... thank you so much I will definitely try that once I get an email with my tracking number.


----------



## rainneday

Jen123 said:


> Yes they do ship UPS ... thank you so much I will definitely try that once I get an email with my tracking number.



I hope it helps. As a very last resort you could call the credit card that you paid with and explain the situation, maybe they will step in. In TJMaxx's eyes it's ok that you just sent a complete stranger your package


----------



## Jen123

rainneday said:


> I hope it helps. As a very last resort you could call the credit card that you paid with and explain the situation, maybe they will step in. In TJMaxx's eyes it's ok that you just sent a complete stranger your package



LOL seriously!!! It honestly makes me not want to shop there again because I feel so neglected as a customer.


----------



## neverandever

Jen123 said:


> LOL seriously!!! It honestly makes me not want to shop there again because I feel so neglected as a customer.




I had a store do that to me too (Ann Taylor Loft). Said they wouldn't attempt to reroute the package until after the first delivery attempt. When I asked what would happen if the person at my old residence accepted the package, I was told it wouldn't be their problem anymore since they shipped to the specified address and that I could take it up with the police.

I have UPS My Choice, so I shelled out $5 per package to have them rerouted. I recommend this if you can do it.


----------



## Jen123

neverandever said:


> I had a store do that to me too (Ann Taylor Loft). Said they wouldn't attempt to reroute the package until after the first delivery attempt. When I asked what would happen if the person at my old residence accepted the package, I was told it wouldn't be their problem anymore since they shipped to the specified address and that I could take it up with the police.
> 
> I have UPS My Choice, so I shelled out $5 per package to have them rerouted. I recommend this if you can do it.



Oh my goodness!! That is seriously rude of them! Is it THAT much of a hassle for them to change the dang address??


----------



## merrydish

What a horror and I fully understand how you made the mistake.

However, TJ MaXX should definitely assist you in rectifying the address. 

When you were on the phone did you request to escalate to a supervisor....or if achieving that and getting zippo help.....request another escalation to a higher supervisor?

I've done that with Ebay, Paypal, Comcast, etc., and found it's possible to get to someone with common sense who will correct a situation.

If you have no success with this route, hopefully you paid by credit card and can call them to cancel the transaction.

Best to you!


----------



## ememtiny

buyingpig said:


> Looks like a tag switch. You should take it back.


I returned it. Too bad I really liked it, but the definite tag switch irritates me and no telling what brand it actually is. Maybe if it is still there for like $20 I would buy it!


----------



## ememtiny

CaribeanQueen said:


> Hi Ladies, I made out with an expects super haul from Marshalls and their yellow tag sale.  So there is a little back story.  On MLK day (Monday) I took a little trip to the TJ Maxx and Marshalls.  My first stop was the TJ Maxx at Potomac Yards in Virginia.  I browsed around for a bit but did not find anything so I left and went to the Marshalls by Pentagon City.  Again, did see much except for some cute Mason Jars for drinks that came with the straws.  My hubby loves the mason jars for drinks and he still a big kid and love drinking out of a straw, so a picked up 2 for him.  I live in DC so I decided to stop at the Marshalls at Metro Center. I saw a couple of things but I only left with a merino wool cardigan by Ralph Lauren for $29, during this visit I saw a cape by Theory and it was marked down to $99.  I loved it but still walked out the store without.  Today, I was on the phone with my sister who lives in NY.  She text me a couple of photos of some DVF dresses she was considering and wanted my opinion.  She called me and we talked some more and I mentioned the Theory coat.  She says I should have purchased.  Since I work from home on Wednesdays and I live near the metro I would jump on the train to metro center to find the cape.  I got to the store and looked.  I found the small size and noticed it was marked down to $69.  I went to the rack I last saw the size large and my heart sank it wasn't there . I kept checking different racks and finally found it.  My heart was happy.  On my way to the store I text a friend to meet me at Marshalls.  While I wait for her to arrive I browsed the aisles and I found lots of great finds
> 1.  3 Ralph Lauren boyfriend fit merino wool sweaters ( $20 each-2 cardigans and 1 crew neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869622
> 
> (2) 2 French connection tops for $15 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869623
> 
> (3). A Vera Wang Wool Coat for $59
> View attachment 2869624
> View attachment 2869625
> 
> 4.  My Theory Millenia Cape Coat $64 they took $5 off for a missing button but the spare that came with the cape was attached.  I did sew it one before taking the pics
> View attachment 2869626
> View attachment 2869627
> 
> (5).  A cute Vince Camuto top for $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869629
> View attachment 2869630
> 
> I also had a few non clearance purchases
> 1.this lovely mini cape cobalt blue top from Jones New York it was more than I would have like to spend but I love the color and I could not leave it after all the sales deal I got
> View attachment 2869631
> 
> View attachment 2869634
> 
> 
> Whenever I shop I always look at things for my hubby.  I got him a pair of boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869637
> 
> 
> The grand total for this haul was a little over $354.  The jones New York top for $69.99 put me over $300.  I am doing a search online to see if I can find it cheaper . Today was definitely a good shopping day.  If you include my Mini Drew Bag by Chloe which I purchase on Black Friday for $499 at TJ Maxx Potomac Yard I would say this was a great shopping at TJ Maxx and Marshalls


I love that cape ohhh my goodness! Congrats!


----------



## JNH14

CaribeanQueen said:


> Hi Ladies, I made out with an expects super haul from Marshalls and their yellow tag sale.  So there is a little back story.  On MLK day (Monday) I took a little trip to the TJ Maxx and Marshalls.  My first stop was the TJ Maxx at Potomac Yards in Virginia.  I browsed around for a bit but did not find anything so I left and went to the Marshalls by Pentagon City.  Again, did see much except for some cute Mason Jars for drinks that came with the straws.  My hubby loves the mason jars for drinks and he still a big kid and love drinking out of a straw, so a picked up 2 for him.  I live in DC so I decided to stop at the Marshalls at Metro Center. I saw a couple of things but I only left with a merino wool cardigan by Ralph Lauren for $29, during this visit I saw a cape by Theory and it was marked down to $99.  I loved it but still walked out the store without.  Today, I was on the phone with my sister who lives in NY.  She text me a couple of photos of some DVF dresses she was considering and wanted my opinion.  She called me and we talked some more and I mentioned the Theory coat.  She says I should have purchased.  Since I work from home
> 
> on Wednesdays and I live near the metro I would jump on the train to metro center to find the cape.  I got to the store and looked.  I found the small size and noticed it was marked down to $69.  I went to the rack I last saw the size large and my heart sank it wasn't there . I kept checking different racks and finally found it.  My heart was happy.  On my way to the store I text a friend to meet me at Marshalls.  While I wait for her to arrive I browsed the aisles and I found lots of great finds
> 1.  3 Ralph Lauren boyfriend fit merino wool sweaters ( $20 each-2 cardigans and 1 crew neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869622
> 
> (2) 2 French connection tops for $15 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869623
> 
> (3). A Vera Wang Wool Coat for $59
> View attachment 2869624
> View attachment 2869625
> 
> 4.  My Theory Millenia Cape Coat $64 they took $5 off for a missing button but the spare that came with the cape was attached.  I did sew it one before taking the pics
> View attachment 2869626
> View attachment 2869627
> 
> (5).  A cute Vince Camuto top for $10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869629
> View attachment 2869630
> 
> I also had a few non clearance purchases
> 1.this lovely mini cape cobalt blue top from Jones New York it was more than I would have like to spend but I love the color and I could not leave it after all the sales deal I got
> View attachment 2869631
> 
> View attachment 2869634
> 
> 
> Whenever I shop I always look at things for my hubby.  I got him a pair of boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869637
> 
> 
> The grand total for this haul was a little over $354.  The jones New York top for $69.99 put me over $300.  I am doing a search online to see if I can find it cheaper . Today was definitely a good shopping day.  If you include my Mini Drew Bag by Chloe which I purchase on Black Friday
> 
> for $499 at TJ Maxx Potomac Yard I would say this was a great shopping at TJ Maxx and Marshalls


 
Macys and Bloomingdales both had that Jones NY cape marked down lower than you paid for it.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I found some great deals this week with the 2nd yellow tag markdowns!

L.K. Bennett boots, $99 (compare at $500):




They were mislabeled as 10s, but they are 39.5 and run quite small.

Coach boots, $69 (compare at $320):





Kate Spade glitter heels, $39 (compare at $260):


----------



## CaribeanQueen

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I found some great deals this week with the 2nd yellow tag markdowns!
> 
> L.K. Bennett boots, $99 (compare at $500):
> View attachment 2871133
> 
> View attachment 2871135
> 
> They were mislabeled as 10s, but they are 39.5 and run quite small.
> 
> Coach boots, $69 (compare at $320):
> View attachment 2871142
> 
> View attachment 2871143
> 
> 
> Kate Spade glitter heels, $39 (compare at $260):
> View attachment 2871144




Great finds!! Love the LK Bennett boots


----------



## CaribeanQueen

JNH14 said:


> Macys and Bloomingdales both had that Jones NY cape marked down lower than you paid for it.




I will check bloomies and Macy's for it.  Thanks for the tip.  I was having buyers remorse about it.


----------



## Jen123

merrydish said:


> What a horror and I fully understand how you made the mistake.
> 
> However, TJ MaXX should definitely assist you in rectifying the address.
> 
> When you were on the phone did you request to escalate to a supervisor....or if achieving that and getting zippo help.....request another escalation to a higher supervisor?
> 
> I've done that with Ebay, Paypal, Comcast, etc., and found it's possible to get to someone with common sense who will correct a situation.
> 
> If you have no success with this route, hopefully you paid by credit card and can call them to cancel the transaction.
> 
> Best to you!



Thank you for your advice.. I did escalate to the supervisor last night and I tried calling again today but the supervisor was unavailable at the moment so I am waiting to hear back from her. I am going to try what the others suggested and reroute the UPS package, or call my bank if that doesn't work. I will also be canceling my TJ Maxx credit card if the supervisor who calls me back doesn't resolve this issue. It makes me mad because Nordstrom would NEVER treat their customers like that. But I guess they are two totally different companies with different priorities.


----------



## luv2bling

AEGIS said:


> this thread makes me want to do some tjmaxx runs


 +1


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this gorgeous Zac Posen. If it goes any cheaper I might have to purchase it.


----------



## merrydish

Gorgeous bag! Yes, a litter cheaper would sweeten the pie for sure.


----------



## sunnystyleup

One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!


----------



## neverandever

sunnystyleup said:


> One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!




Great find!! &#128525;


----------



## StopHammertime

sunnystyleup said:


> One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!




So jelly, those are gorg


----------



## lvlouis

sunnystyleup said:


> One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!



Great find!! Which state do you live in? I've never seen these brands @ my local tj max


----------



## skyqueen

sunnystyleup said:


> One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!




Great find, indeed!
They look great on you!


----------



## mharri20

Finally made it to TJ this weekend for the first time since the yellow tags started. So I got ones with double yellow tags! Pardon the horrible pics I was in a rush lol...


James perse blue tee shirt $10 


Suuuuper soft JP striped sweatshirt $15



Awesome helmut Lang top that looks great on (especially the knot in the back) $22

Saw some amazing vince cashmere sweaters marked down to nothing but they had large holes from the sensors or red ink from them. How sad...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

sunnystyleup said:


> One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!


 
Awesome find!!!


----------



## sunnyflies

Valentino flats are stunning. I can't believe a good color like that made it so far. Enjoy them!

Whenever I see a good designer's shoes they are in an oddball color like a weird pale pink/tan I would never use. Sigh. Or, they are never in my size.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow! Amazing!!!



sunnystyleup said:


> One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

sunnystyleup said:


> One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!


oh wow great find


----------



## rea11yb0red

sunnystyleup said:


> One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!




Love!!!!!


----------



## daisygrl

Found this Paige Denim jacket for $59. Not sure if it is a good deal but it is super comfy.


----------



## merrydish

Love the style of your denim jacket! That's what counts.


----------



## rea11yb0red

daisygrl said:


> Found this Paige Denim jacket for $59. Not sure if it is a good deal but it is super comfy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2876199




For me denim jackets are hard to come by. It took me awhile to get a denim jacket and I paid more than yours although I didn't want to.   I think if it fits and you'll wear it, then it's a good deal!


----------



## daisygrl

rea11yb0red said:


> For me denim jackets are hard to come by. It took me awhile to get a denim jacket and I paid more than yours although I didn't want to.   I think if it fits and you'll wear it, then it's a good deal!





merrydish said:


> Love the style of your denim jacket! That's what counts.



Thanks guys. I thought the same - that they are hard to find - especially in small sizes. It is really comfy and of superb quality so I might keep it. Hope, it gets cool here in CA at some point


----------



## heartoflove

sunnystyleup said:


> One of my best finds ever! Valentino Rockstud flats. Looks like they were marked originally at 599.99, then 429.00, then 299.00, and finally, to 189.00. Can't believe they made it for so long!




Amazing deal!! Congrats. Did you do a little celebratory dance in them? I would've, lol.


----------



## Valeriee

I scored a pair of red leather leggings by Helmut Lang for $53 today.  I had been watching them for quite a bit.  They are probably a bit extravagant for the area where I live and I could have potentially waited for another markdown but I didn't want to take the risk.  They are in perfect condition.  A little long, but for the time being, I can just roll them inwards and eventually, I will get them hemmed.  I actually saw a picture of a model wearing them out and about, and they were a bit long on her as well.  So, I guess I shouldn't feel too bad about it either.  The original retail price was about $950 and the store initially wanted about $350, so I guess it's a really good deal.  I have another pair of black leather pants/leggings, and I get loads of wear of out them, so this will most likely be the case as well.


----------



## merrydish

Wow!!! Super deal on your Helmut Lang. Before getting them shortened do be sure you are selecting the right length to suit ypu and be sure to check photos of others wearing them so you ultimately feel you are making the right decision for yourself. Just know you will look spectacular!


----------



## Valeriee

merrydish said:


> Wow!!! Super deal on your Helmut Lang. Before getting them shortened do be sure you are selecting the right length to suit ypu and be sure to check photos of others wearing them so you ultimately feel you are making the right decision for yourself. Just know you will look spectacular!


 
The animals in your aviator are super cute 


Thanks for your comment.  I will definitely take some time before I shorten them.  In the meantime, I will just roll them in a bit and see how it feels when they begin to adjust to my body.


----------



## sparksfly

Bought these super cute frye combat boots for $63. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anyone know if Frye stretches? They're my size, but a bit tight width wise. For the price I couldn't leave them. But if they won't stretch enough they're not worth keeping. 

Also saw these Stuart witzeman herls which were really cute, but were a tiny 5 1/2. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





And this tory burch skirt


----------



## merrydish

Not a bargain if you are not completely comfortable in those Frye boots.


----------



## sparksfly

merrydish said:


> Not a bargain if you are not completely comfortable in those Frye boots.




They fit pretty well. They'd be super comfy if they stretched a bit.


----------



## merrydish

When shoes or boots don't fit properly so you are TOTALLY comfortable you will wreck your feet in the long run. So that does not make for a good buy. Don't know if these stretch to make you comfortable so you will waste your money.....no matter who is the designer/manufacturer....and end up with foot discomfort/problems if they do not. Perhaps others can chime in who know this boot to offer you that advice.

Only you can judge from your end but I definitely suggest you really access your purchase. A bargain is only a bargain if it fits you properly, does not cause problems or makes you uncomfortable as you will hate them in the end and not wear them. Yes, I've made that mistake!

Again....they are on your feet so you are the best judge. If they are not right for you do  a return as you will find another pair or something else that suits you better as lots of us have discovered.

Just want you to be totally happy with your purchase and not have remorse later.


----------



## feudingfaeries

sparksfly said:


> Bought these super cute frye combat boots for $63.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878157
> 
> 
> Anyone know if Frye stretches? They're my size, but a bit tight width wise. For the price I couldn't leave them. But if they won't stretch enough they're not worth keeping.



Not sure about these boots, but I've heard Fryes take a REALLY long time to break in.


----------



## merrydish

Glad you posted that about Fryes taking a long time to break in.

Years ago I bought a pair in Texas and they hurt my feet terribly so I sold them to someone in my company who loved them and had the exact pair in a different color.

Don't know how they are made these days.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Derek Lam shoes $35


----------



## PrincessDarbe

More Fendi scarves. I love yellow sticker time!


----------



## jorton

I agree about the shoes fitting comfortably. I can't tell you how much money I have wasted in the past few years by buying shoes that I thought "yeah these fit!" when in reality I knew they were too small. I have so many shoes that are too big or too small and they are sitting around, barely worn! It's not worth it, your feet will be in a ton of pain.


----------



## sunnyflies

PrincessDarbe said:


> More Fendi scarves. I love yellow sticker time!



Such pretty scarves! I'll have to check my local TJ Max to see what it has. There was nothing much interesting there a week ago.


----------



## mranda

I got this rag & bone small pilot bag today! I've wanted one for a while, so when I saw this for $149 I thought it was meant to be. I would prefer a more versatile color and maybe the larger size... What do you guys think?


----------



## rea11yb0red

mranda said:


> I got this rag & bone small pilot bag today! I've wanted one for a while, so when I saw this for $149 I thought it was meant to be. I would prefer a more versatile color and maybe the larger size... What do you guys think?




I like it!  This color is great for spring/summer. If you don't have a pop of color type bag, this would be cute.  As long as you'll get lots of use out of it, I say keep.


----------



## mharri20

merrydish said:


> Glad you posted that about Fryes taking a long time to break in.
> 
> Years ago I bought a pair in Texas and they hurt my feet terribly so I sold them to someone in my company who loved them and had the exact pair in a different color.
> 
> Don't know how they are made these days.




I love my frye boots (I've had several styles) and find them comfortable, but they don't stretch a ton. I bought a shoe stretcher from Amazon for $20 and it has been my best friend. I just used it to stretch the toe box of my Louboutin pigalles and made them so much more comfy. May be worth a shot if you love them


----------



## mranda

rea11yb0red said:


> I like it!  This color is great for spring/summer. If you don't have a pop of color type bag, this would be cute.  As long as you'll get lots of use out of it, I say keep.



Thanks! I don't have a pop of color bag like this, so I'm thinking it's a keep!


----------



## mranda

I was at countryside today. They had a few nice pairs of designer shoes left in clearance. Gucci leopard print calf hair flats in 36.5 for $189, a beautiful pair of Ferragamo flats in a 36 for $99, and Saint Laurent heels for under $200.


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Got some pretty good deals over the weekend. I'll have to post them separately....my iPad won't let me upload 2 at once for some reason.

First find: these two-tone Kate Spade Saturday skinnies. Yellow tagged at $15, originally $120. (They've just announced plans to shut down Saturday stores and dissolve the brand into the main Kate Spade line, so I'm taking what I can get for now!)


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Second and last find: Levi's denim vest, originally priced at $78...yellow tagged for $7!!!!!!  Even the cashier was amazed at the price lol...I guess checking out the men's section has its benefits


----------



## coolgrly

Has the the yellow tag on yellow tag sale started anywhere else?  Here in Honolulu it is usually the last Wednesday of January but I didn't see any runway items other than Ralph Lauren so I asked a SA and she said it will be on the 1st week of February.


----------



## sparksfly

coolgrly said:


> Has the the yellow tag on yellow tag sale started anywhere else?  Here in Honolulu it is usually the last Wednesday of January but I didn't see any runway items other than Ralph Lauren so I asked a SA and she said it will be on the 1st week of February.




Is that when they mark yellow tags further?


----------



## louvigilante

My store started did a second yellow tag mark down.


----------



## coolgrly

sparksfly said:


> Is that when they mark yellow tags further?



Yes, that's it.



louvigilante said:


> My store started did a second yellow tag mark down.



Hmmm, I'll probably take a chance and stop by this Wednesday.


----------



## mainguyen504

mharri20 said:


> I love my frye boots (I've had several styles) and find them comfortable, but they don't stretch a ton. I bought a shoe stretcher from Amazon for $20 and it has been my best friend. I just used it to stretch the toe box of my Louboutin pigalles and made them so much more comfy. May be worth a shot if you love them



Would you mind recommending one please, I'd love to get one for my narrow shoes and Fryes. I love my new Frye's, but for some reason on certain days, maybe its the way I roll my jeans or not wearing thick enough socks, the zipper area rubs the back of my feet.


----------



## mharri20

mainguyen504 said:


> Would you mind recommending one please, I'd love to get one for my narrow shoes and Fryes. I love my new Frye's, but for some reason on certain days, maybe its the way I roll my jeans or not wearing thick enough socks, the zipper area rubs the back of my feet.




If you search on Amazon for "shoe stretcher" it's the first wooden one that comes up  it can stretch them length wise and the width in the toes.


----------



## mainguyen504

mharri20 said:


> If you search on Amazon for "shoe stretcher" it's the first wooden one that comes up  it can stretch them length wise and the width in the toes.



Thank you


----------



## sparksfly

mharri20 said:


> If you search on Amazon for "shoe stretcher" it's the first wooden one that comes up  it can stretch them length wise and the width in the toes.




Does it work for boots? I saw that one but I didn't think it would work for boots. 

Have a couple items that I'd love to get cheaper. Anyone have experience with returning and buying it again?


----------



## mharri20

sparksfly said:


> Does it work for boots? I saw that one but I didn't think it would work for boots.
> 
> Have a couple items that I'd love to get cheaper. Anyone have experience with returning and buying it again?




I'm not sure that one works with boots but I think there are some that do.


----------



## merrydish

I'm interested in this, too, so I checked the first one on Amazon and it says, "Not recommended for cowboy boots or any other boots that have high lengths."

Guess I'll have to look down their list to see if they have one for boots.


----------



## sparksfly

merrydish said:


> I'm interested in this, too, so I checked the first one on Amazon and it says, "Not recommended for cowboy boots or any other boots that have high lengths."
> 
> Guess I'll have to look down their list to see if they have one for boots.




I just bought this one: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00II6EQ4Y/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_twa0ub1RRSSDY

There was one for $50, but I didn't wanna spend that much. The one for $50 had a huge long handle. I'm not sure if I'm keeping my boots so I didn't wanna spend a lot.


----------



## merrydish

So far I can't find any good Amazon consumer review on any they have which concerns me.


----------



## sparksfly

merrydish said:


> So far I can't find any good Amazon consumer review on any they have which concerns me.




Yeah I figure if it breaks while trying to use it I'll just contact Amazon for a refund.


----------



## Milky caramel

Rachel zoe art deco cuff original price $495+ tax.got it for $100+ tax.thanks for letting me share


----------



## Milky caramel

My phone is messing up having problems loading d pics


----------



## pavilion

Got some pretty good deals over the past weekend...

Frye Jet boots, black: Originally $498, yellow tagged to $99

Joe's skinny jeans, black: Originally $169, yellow tagged to $15

Cole Haan packable trench, black: Originally $395, yellow tagged to $39

Helmut Lang open cardigan (sweatshirt material), black: Originally $250+, red tagged to $69

Ralph Lauren throw pillows, brown: Originally $75+, yellow tagged to $10

Ralph Lauren blanket, beige: Originally $50+, yellow tagged to $10

Also picked up some yellow tagged sweater for my fiancé and a North Face jacket that was originally around $200, but yellow tagged for $69.


----------



## ScottyGal

Boots & sports tops - all 50% off 

Elle Sport tops - £12.99 each
Red Kiss boots - £29.99


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

There is a Runway new arrivals today. Mine had some nice stuff, a Celine Trio, Givenchy Antigona Small, a few YSLs, couple of Chloes. Valnetino rockstud small tote and wallet clutch, also shoes rockstud flat size 36 in yellow, and 39 kitten heel in dark pink.


----------



## stacestall

Hey!!! I was able to run into the TJ Max near the magnificent mile on Michigan ave in Chicago and saw these beauties! Sorry I was in a rush so I didn't get more pics


----------



## sunnyflies

What beautiful bags!   My Runway had a lovely light blue leather Gucci backpack with a tassel.


----------



## redweddy

Ladies the online runway store has tons of lovely offerings including a Fendi buggie monster tote!


----------



## Ms.Digit

stacestall said:


> Hey!!! I was able to run into the TJ Max near the magnificent mile on Michigan ave in Chicago and saw these beauties! Sorry I was in a rush so I didn't get more pics


Wow!  Just saw another tpfer posted photos of TJMaxx runway handbags on TJMAXX - BAGS, BAGS, AND MORE BAGS!  Need to run and check out my TJMaxx store ASAP!!!


----------



## merrydish

Thanks soooooo much for posting the link, Ms. Digit. Those TJ Maxx bags are truly gorgeous and, thanks to you, I'm going to check out my one and only TJ Runway store.


----------



## Spicy_K

A lot of new designer items at Glendale TJ Maxx today. Here are photos of some items I saw today (maybe not exact but super close)

Valentino Rock Studs Blue/Pink size 36 - my size! But still pricey 




Valentino Rockstud Black bag




Proenza Small PS1 bag in black - tempting but still $900! Maybe for $500 I would buy it




Balenciaga pink bag looked like City size




Balenciaga sandals size 37 $399


----------



## Elle Candy

AmeeLVSBags said:


> There is a Runway new arrivals today. Mine had some nice stuff, a Celine Trio, Givenchy Antigona Small, a few YSLs, couple of Chloes. Valnetino rockstud small tote and wallet clutch, also shoes rockstud flat size 36 in yellow, and 39 kitten heel in dark pink.


Do u remember how much is the rockstud shoes? Thanks.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

elle candy said:


> do u remember how much is the rockstud shoes? Thanks.


 
$500.


----------



## sparksfly

What's the latest they've let you return something? I found a few shirts I bought about 5 months ago that still have tags and I wanna return for a gift card since I never wore them.


----------



## ochie

Spicy_K said:


> A lot of new designer items at Glendale TJ Maxx today. Here are photos of some items I saw today (maybe not exact but super close)
> 
> Valentino Rock Studs Blue/Pink size 36 - my size! But still pricey
> 
> View attachment 2888140
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud Black bag
> 
> View attachment 2888141
> 
> 
> Proenza Small PS1 bag in black - tempting but still $900! Maybe for $500 I would buy it
> 
> View attachment 2888144
> 
> 
> Balenciaga pink bag looked like City size
> 
> View attachment 2888145
> 
> 
> Balenciaga sandals size 37 $399
> 
> View attachment 2888146




Do you know how much was the rockstud black purse?


----------



## ochie

Does tj Max ship stuff?


----------



## redweddy

ochie said:


> Does tj Max ship stuff?




I don't think an individual TJX store will ship an item for charge-send (like Nordstrom or Bloomingdales will) but TJX has an online store with a runway section that has awesome bags - they will ship those.  I hope this helps


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> What's the latest they've let you return something? I found a few shirts I bought about 5 months ago that still have tags and I wanna return for a gift card since I never wore them.




I think you would have better luck if you tried to return them without the receipts. They will give you store credit. Just make sure you have your driver's license.


----------



## JNH14

sparksfly said:


> What's the latest they've let you return something? I found a few shirts I bought about 5 months ago that still have tags and I wanna return for a gift card since I never wore them.


 
I think they have less than a 90 day policy-so I agree-return without a receipt!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

JNH14 said:


> I think they have less than a 90 day policy-so I agree-return without a receipt!




Yeah they changed it to 30.  You used to be able to return at any time for store credit and 90 days for money back


----------



## merrydish

Once, due to family illness, I was delayed and had to do a return about 2 months later at 3 stores:.TJ, Marshalls and Ross. Yes, I provided my receipt and explained the circumstances.

All 3 stores gave me their cards for store credit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

sparksfly said:


> What's the latest they've let you return something? I found a few shirts I bought about 5 months ago that still have tags and I wanna return for a gift card since I never wore them.



Without receipt,  they may give the lowest clearance price if item was marked down.


----------



## AnnaFreud

JNH14 said:


> I think they have less than a 90 day policy-so I agree-return without a receipt!




It's 30 days now. Not generous at all!


----------



## merrydish

AnnaFreud said:


> It's 30 days now. Not generous at all!



Well, many years ago stores only offered a 7 day return and were very strict about that policy.


----------



## merrydish

PrincessDarbe said:


> Without receipt,  they may give the lowest clearance price if item was marked down.



Yes, you are absolutely right, so it seems to be the better part of valor to present one should you have one.


----------



## sparksfly

Saw lots of designer stuff. 

Pucci:





Valentino:


----------



## sparksfly

The Pucci was cute, but a neon yellow color. If only it was a more wearable color.


----------



## vesperholly

gottaluvmybags said:


> Yeah they changed it to 30.  You used to be able to return at any time for store credit and 90 days for money back



I knew that changed! A few weeks ago, I was going to return something I bought in mid December and I noticed the receipt said 30 days. I could have sworn their policy was 90; I shop a lot at TJMaxx and do a fair amount of returns.


----------



## gottaluvmybags

vesperholly said:


> I knew that changed! A few weeks ago, I was going to return something I bought in mid December and I noticed the receipt said 30 days. I could have sworn their policy was 90; I shop a lot at TJMaxx and do a fair amount of returns.




I think they extended that for purchases in December.  I would ask them because they're pretty adamant about the policy, I don't shop there anymore - too much of a pain.


----------



## vesperholly

gottaluvmybags said:


> I think they extended that for purchases in December.  I would ask them because they're pretty adamant about the policy, I don't shop there anymore - too much of a pain.



Thanks for the info  I didn't _really_ want to return the purse I bought, I was just having a fit of fiduciary guilt at the time


----------



## sparksfly

So they wouldn't take my items without a receipt because they were so old. 

Another item was yellow tagged and they said it needed to be returned to where it was bought.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> So they wouldn't take my items without a receipt because they were so old.
> 
> Another item was yellow tagged and they said it needed to be returned to where it was bought.




Can they tell how old they were from just scanning?


----------



## iluvmybags

AnnaFreud said:


> Can they tell how old they were from just scanning?



The tags have a number which indicate the month the item arrived in store


----------



## AnnaFreud

iluvmybags said:


> The tags have a number which indicate the month the item arrived in store




Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## glasskey

I've been too lazy to shop in this awful weather recently, but finally stopped by NR's Clear the Rack today, so also stopped by the TJM next door. They had lots of knits for great prices.

James Perse tees $10 each, down from $135

Awesome oversized Joie sweaters for $25 each, down from $288

Splendid sweaters, $10 each. The stripey one is on yoox for $188 right now and the cardigan probably retailed for around $100? Not sure, but even if it was less it's still a good deal. 

I think I spent around $100 total 8 pieces, no sales tax. I've been looking for knits so I can discard my old F21/Charlotte Russe tops, so was very glad to find these, even though it's not like high end designer.


----------



## louvigilante

AnnaFreud said:


> Good to know. Thanks!




It's the number in the box. They have a 24 month cycle and this month we are in 14. So by typical markdowns at these stores, it's a 90 cycle so if you see something with a 11, it should be marked down. You might see 12's too since they are clearing out the stores from the excess of items they get during the holidays.


----------



## glasskey

louvigilante said:


> It's the number in the box. They have a 24 month cycle and this month we are in 14. So by typical markdowns at these stores, it's a 90 cycle so if you see something with a 11, it should be marked down. You might see 12's too since they are clearing out the stores from the excess of items they get during the holidays.


Thank you! So helpful!


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> Can they tell how old they were from just scanning?




She scanned and said they were not in their system so they were too old unless I had a receipt. Honestly one of the items could have been over a year old.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Wow! That's amazing. Are the high-end designer goods mixed in with the regular clothes or is there a special section? I once noticed that my local Marshalls had an autographed photo of an athlete behind the register counter for sale (random, I know).


----------



## AnnaFreud

elisainthecity said:


> Wow! That's amazing. Are the high-end designer goods mixed in with the regular clothes or is there a special section? I once noticed that my local Marshalls had an autographed photo of an athlete behind the register counter for sale (random, I know).




That IS random. lol I thought the canoe I saw at mine was random but yours is way more random.


----------



## daisygrl

elisainthecity said:


> Wow! That's amazing. Are the high-end designer goods mixed in with the regular clothes or is there a special section? I once noticed that my local Marshalls had an autographed photo of an athlete behind the register counter for sale (random, I know).




I have recently stumbled upon this painting. It was also behind the counter. Thrilled, since it had my favourite brand on it. The tag said $39.99, compared at $52. I took it anyway. Then I realized that it was a painting by Oliver Gal and this size (36" long) originally goes for $420. Thrilled once again.  (sorry, I didn't take paper off from corners in the pic).


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> That IS random. lol I thought the canoe I saw at mine was random but yours is way more random.




Which one do you go to? One I frequent has a canoe too. My mom actually almost bought it because she thought we'd use it. But I had to remind her we probably wouldn't.


----------



## louvigilante

AnnaFreud said:


> That IS random. lol I thought the canoe I saw at mine was random but yours is way more random.




Mine has a surf board right now. Like the kind you stand and paddle with. Hits the ceiling there. It's huge.


----------



## zaara10

sparksfly said:


> Which one do you go to? One I frequent has a canoe too. My mom actually almost bought it because she thought we'd use it. But I had to remind her we probably wouldn't.



I saw a canoe at mine too (Arundel mills mall in MD). I thought it was funny.


----------



## bakeacookie

7$ brooks Brothers tie
1$ BCBG bracelet which I'll use for crafts.


----------



## Raffaluv

Found this Polo Ralph Lauren parka for my sweet Valentine today! Great yellow tag price $99. Orig $299. & retail $595.

http://www.lyst.com/clothing/polo-ralph-lauren-himal-down-parka-orange/?product-gallery=19389755


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Which one do you go to? One I frequent has a canoe too. My mom actually almost bought it because she thought we'd use it. But I had to remind her we probably wouldn't.


Haha! Which one has the canoe? The one I go to is in downtown San Francisco.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

elisainthecity said:


> Haha! Which one has the canoe? The one I go to is in downtown San Francisco.



Mine in NY has a big yellow canoe in the men's section lol


----------



## Raffaluv

daisygrl said:


> I have recently stumbled upon this painting. It was also behind the counter. Thrilled, since it had my favourite brand on it. The tag said $39.99, compared at $52. I took it anyway. Then I realized that it was a painting by Oliver Gal and this size (36" long) originally goes for $420. Thrilled once again.  (sorry, I didn't take paper off from corners in the pic).




I love this!! Congrats on such a fantastic find! I loved yours so much I went searching for one today & just happened to find one! Thank you for posting!  I also found a great Jimmy Choo pic - I'll post a pic later!


----------



## daisygrl

Raffaluv said:


> I love this!! Congrats on such a fantastic find! I loved yours so much I went searching for one today & just happened to find one! Thank you for posting!  I also found a great Jimmy Choo pic - I'll post a pic later!




Glad I was able to help


----------



## Raffaluv

daisygrl said:


> Glad I was able to help



Yes & you've also given me inspiration to closet clean & organize to hang it there!  here's a quick photo of the other $24.99  smaller & framed


----------



## daisygrl

Raffaluv said:


> Yes & you've also given me inspiration to closet clean & organize to hang it there!  here's a quick photo of the other $24.99  smaller & framed




Wow! Good job. Which location for the Choos? They almost look like Loubies with what seem as red soles. Nice haul!


----------



## Raffaluv

They were in Tyson's VA - I would have never taken the time to search for them if you hadn't shared the lovely Chanel!  The Choos are def showing up more red in my pic but they're a very soft pink color - looks like it sells for $255. - I thought of Loubs too!   Couldn't resist these fun canvas bags for $7.99


----------



## Anna1

At Tjmaxx downtown in Boston, MA


----------



## Lawseenai

Anna1 said:


> At Tjmaxx downtown in Boston, MA
> 
> View attachment 2898494
> 
> View attachment 2898498
> 
> View attachment 2898500




Is that a YSL wallet? Or is it a small bag? Thx!!


----------



## Anna1

Lawseenai said:


> Is that a YSL wallet? Or is it a small bag? Thx!!




It is the wallet.


----------



## katran26

Raffaluv said:


> They were in Tyson's VA - I would have never taken the time to search for them if you hadn't shared the lovely Chanel!  The Choos are def showing up more red in my pic but they're a very soft pink color - looks like it sells for $255. - I thought of Loubs too!   Couldn't resist these fun canvas bags for $7.99



Hahaa so cute! I remember that being a line from Sex and the City


----------



## sneezz

Raffaluv said:


> They were in Tyson's VA - I would have never taken the time to search for them if you hadn't shared the lovely Chanel!  The Choos are def showing up more red in my pic but they're a very soft pink color - looks like it sells for $255. - I thought of Loubs too!   Couldn't resist these fun canvas bags for $7.99



Omg I must search for that lol.


----------



## watcurb

Didn't know TJ Maxx had such?


----------



## lavy

Winners at west hills in Calgary has a bunch of new runway bags and clothes. Saw a black fendi 3 jours, orange saint laurent duffle, valentino and ferragamo bags plus quite a few others.


----------



## Ms.Digit

Anna1 said:


> At Tjmaxx downtown in Boston, MA
> 
> View attachment 2898494
> 
> View attachment 2898498
> 
> View attachment 2898500





Lawseenai said:


> Is that a YSL wallet? Or is it a small bag? Thx!!



I seriously need to make a trip to check out the stores in Massachusetts!  Between your post and the one on TJMaxx - bags, bags, and more bags!, I'm drowning in my own drool!!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Snagged this Zac Posen bag today for $299. It's huge! Perfect work bag.


----------



## marksuzy

Valentino Rockstud spotted at Moraga TJM.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

marksuzy said:


> View attachment 2903823
> View attachment 2903824
> View attachment 2903825
> View attachment 2903826
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstud spotted at Moraga TJM.




Oh! I've heard how amazing the Moraga one is! Worth the visit?


----------



## ashin121

Lawseenai said:


> Is that a YSL wallet? Or is it a small bag? Thx!!



They do have the clutch for 795.00 though. I bought the red one. 

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/category/the-runway/departments/handbags/cat830011p?ln=1 : 5

YOu can get all of these online.  

They have even givenchy antigona


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

AnnaFreud said:


> That IS random. lol I thought the canoe I saw at mine was random but yours is way more random.



I live near 3 marshalls, they ALL have canoe's and surfboards in them scattered around in random places. I'm waiting on some kid to knock them over on themselves and it makes the news! What if someone hits it with a shopping basket? Not one of them is tied down, just leaning on stuff around the store. It's a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## devik

Can you ask a local TJM to do a search-the-stores thing like Nordstrom Rack will do for a specific item?


----------



## marksuzy

elisainthecity said:


> Oh! I've heard how amazing the Moraga one is! Worth the visit?





Always fun to take a look if not too far out of your way. They had Jimmy Choo, YSL, Chloe, Gucci, etc.,


----------



## rainneday

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I live near 3 marshalls, they ALL have canoe's and surfboards in them scattered around in random places. I'm waiting on some kid to knock them over on themselves and it makes the news! What if someone hits it with a shopping basket? Not one of them is tied down, just leaning on stuff around the store. It's a lawsuit waiting to happen.



There are so many hazards in that store, I actually had something fall on me and injure me (was not secured properly) . I can totally see your scenario happening ^ .


----------



## katran26

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I live near 3 marshalls, they ALL have canoe's and surfboards in them scattered around in random places. I'm waiting on some kid to knock them over on themselves and it makes the news! What if someone hits it with a shopping basket? Not one of them is tied down, just leaning on stuff around the store. It's a lawsuit waiting to happen.



Yikes! I've wondered that too - sometimes they have all this random stuff just hanging out, you never know when an accident is going to happen.


----------



## sunnyflies

Yesterday, I heard the manager of my local TJ Max telling another manager that he would be having things marked down with colored tags today. I'm going back over to take a look.

The store, which is a Runway, had lots of new items yesterday which is probably why will be dropping prices on older things. Brands I have never seen there before like Joie and Equipment, plus lots of high end purses - Gucci, Chloe - though not as nice as those pictured above. Also lots of Tory Burch shoes. Of course, the new things will not be lowered in price.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone have experience returning and buying marked down?

Bought a vineyard vines sweater dress for $40. The size large is now marked to $15. 

I'd love to return and buy it marked down to $15.


----------



## LnA

sparksfly said:


> Anyone have experience returning and buying marked down?
> 
> Bought a vineyard vines sweater dress for $40. The size large is now marked to $15.
> 
> I'd love to return and buy it marked down to $15.




That happened to me with a runway bag. It got marked down a week after I bought it (I knew because they had the same bag in a different color that was discounted when I went back the following week). They said they can't price adjust the one I bought because the item has to be in the store for sale at the time of the markdown. So according to them, even if I returned it and they resold it to me right away it wont be discounted until the next round of markdowns the following month.


----------



## CharlotteE

I saw a Chloe Drew bag at TJM this week but it was still 1200 so I passed. No idea how it ended up there - isn't it a relatively new style?


----------



## justa9url

missmoimoi said:


> Givenchy handbags at downtown Winners today!  Quite eye-popping to be honest.  I really REALLY wonder where Winners and TJ Maxx get their stock?  Holt Renfrew has med grainy goat Antigona bags now - full msrp of course.  Harrod's etc has them too including the med blue...Luisaviaroma has the med blue...all full price.
> 
> 
> med black grainy goat aka sugar Antigona $1499 cad
> med blue grainy goat aka sugar Antigona $1499 cad
> med black calfskin with metal bumpers $1899 cad
> small black Pandora with giant silver studs $1299 cad



If I saw that black sugar Antigona in Toronto, I would be a proud owner of an Antigona bag.


----------



## justa9url

K_couture said:


> nice finds! I'm looking for a givenchy nightingale, if anyone sees one in Toronto let me now! willing to travel  Costco online had a pink one for $1599 but sold out in one day!  I would like a black one so will wait it out! I see some posts and hear from people that costco store
> sold givenchy totes! Thanks in advance



Not sure if you're still looking for one... but I saw a Nightingale (and I think it was black if I remember correctly) on Sunday... However, I can't remember which location it was...it's one of the four runway locations in Toronto.


----------



## mpepe32

justa9url said:


> Not sure if you're still looking for one... but I saw a Nightingale (and I think it was black if I remember correctly) on Sunday... However, I can't remember which location it was...it's one of the four runway locations in Toronto.


 
I don't know if its still there but the winners in Oakville - runway location had a black medium nightingale on  Thursday February 19th early in the morning when I went for the runway event.  I wasn't super impressed with the event this time.  I thought the fall one was better.  There were other women saying the same thing.  just my two cents


----------



## CaribeanQueen

CharlotteE said:


> I saw a Chloe Drew bag at TJM this week but it was still 1200 so I passed. No idea how it ended up there - isn't it a relatively new style?




I bought my mini Chloe Drew from TJ Maxx during Black Friday for $499 it was marked down a couple of times from $1199.  I had seen it there for the regular price but decided to wait it out...it was my best TJ find


----------



## CharlotteE

CaribeanQueen said:


> I bought my mini Chloe Drew from TJ Maxx during Black Friday for $499 it was marked down a couple of times from $1199.  I had seen it there for the regular price but decided to wait it out...it was my best TJ find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908422





Aghhhh I am so jealous ! Great find!! I really love this bag. Maybe I will circle back and see if there are any markdowns!


----------



## merrydish

That's a gorgeous bag! So glad you got it for a good price.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

That's the best! I was stalking a pair of Jimmy Choo boots - I kept hoping it would get one more markdown and I wasn't so lucky. 



CaribeanQueen said:


> I bought my mini Chloe Drew from TJ Maxx during Black Friday for $499 it was marked down a couple of times from $1199.  I had seen it there for the regular price but decided to wait it out...it was my best TJ find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908422


----------



## makup

CaribeanQueen said:


> I bought my mini Chloe Drew from TJ Maxx during Black Friday for $499 it was marked down a couple of times from $1199.  I had seen it there for the regular price but decided to wait it out...it was my best TJ find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908422



I know i sound like a broken record amongst all who says "I never get those at our store!"  I'm lucky if i get something that is made of real leather!


----------



## arina_kitty

CaribeanQueen said:


> I bought my mini Chloe Drew from TJ Maxx during Black Friday for $499 it was marked down a couple of times from $1199.  I had seen it there for the regular price but decided to wait it out...it was my best TJ find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908422



OMG great find!!! Congrats!!


----------



## katran26

CaribeanQueen said:


> I bought my mini Chloe Drew from TJ Maxx during Black Friday for $499 it was marked down a couple of times from $1199.  I had seen it there for the regular price but decided to wait it out...it was my best TJ find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908422



Very pretty!! Great find...


----------



## sunnyflies

CaribeanQueen said:


> I bought my mini Chloe Drew from TJ Maxx during Black Friday for $499 it was marked down a couple of times from $1199.  I had seen it there for the regular price but decided to wait it out...it was my best TJ find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908422



I have never seen such a good price for a pretty Chloe bag at TJMax. Congratulations! Usually they are all $1200 or above for styles I don't want.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

sunnyflies said:


> I have never seen such a good price for a pretty Chloe bag at TJMax. Congratulations! Usually they are all $1200 or above for styles I don't want.




It was there for a few months at regular price and I would pass on it and then I went back on Black Friday I squealed when I saw the price...lol


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I forgot to take a photo, but I saw adorable studded black/rose Gucci pumps for $190 at Marshalls in downtown SF! Wasn't my size... There was a 6.5 and 9 in the clearance section.


----------



## aldal

Found these two gems at my local TJMAXX! Both the YSL and Chloe were originally $1099, marked down to $880


----------



## skyqueen

CaribeanQueen said:


> I bought my mini Chloe Drew from TJ Maxx during Black Friday for $499 it was marked down a couple of times from $1199.  I had seen it there for the regular price but decided to wait it out...it was my best TJ find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2908422




Just adorable...patience was a virtue!


----------



## authenticplease

aldal said:


> Found these two gems at my local TJMAXX! Both the YSL and Chloe were originally $1099, marked down to $880



Great finds!  That blue YSL is especiallystunning!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Tj Maxx pricing is all over the place. My friend in San Diego saw these Derek Lam shoes for $99 yellow ticket. I went to the Honolulu TJ Maxx today and saw them for $269 in the runway section. But right before I leave there is a table of last chance yellow ticket clearance. Same style, different size for $29! That's a crazy price difference.


----------



## loveisparis

yakusoku.af said:


> Tj Maxx pricing is all over the place. My friend in San Diego saw these Derek Lam shoes for $99 yellow ticket. I went to the Honolulu TJ Maxx today and saw them for $269 in the runway section. But right before I leave there is a table of last chance yellow ticket clearance. Same style, different size for $29! That's a crazy price difference.
> View attachment 2912101
> View attachment 2912103
> View attachment 2912104



you know, I am not sure that this practice is legal. It seems like price discrimination in violation of the Robinson-Patman Act. 
I they have done this to me a few times sayign that the items arrived in store at different times, hence the price differences, such BS.


----------



## yakusoku.af

loveisparis said:


> you know, I am not sure that this practice is legal. It seems like price discrimination in violation of the Robinson-Patman Act.
> 
> I they have done this to me a few times sayign that the items arrived in store at different times, hence the price differences, such BS.




I'm sure if I ask I would get the same answer saying one came in earlier than the other. If they had the size my friend needed I would have asked but they were both too small for her. I didn't know it might be illegal though.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

I returned these to the Fremont T.J. Maxx in Pacific Commons. It's on clearance for $80.


----------



## sparksfly

That's their reasoning because they mark it down depending how long it's been sitting in the store.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Found This Fun & Unique Dooney & Bourke Cupcake Print Handbag On Clearance For $59.00*


----------



## Tomsmom

That's adorable!


----------



## katran26

yakusoku.af said:


> Tj Maxx pricing is all over the place. My friend in San Diego saw these Derek Lam shoes for $99 yellow ticket. I went to the Honolulu TJ Maxx today and saw them for $269 in the runway section. But right before I leave there is a table of last chance yellow ticket clearance. Same style, different size for $29! That's a crazy price difference.
> View attachment 2912101
> View attachment 2912103
> View attachment 2912104



$29!!!??? That's insane! wow


----------



## HesitantShopper

GOt this Coach wristlet at Marshalls for 29$


----------



## HermesLVe

Found an Oliver gal picture for 40 originally 360!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Just scored this Vince leather and linen moto vest on clearance for $169. Original price was $625.


----------



## panday

My local Marshalls has a red carpet section! Lots of great find! 
Saw a Valentino scarf for CAD$69!


----------



## sunnyflies

My local Runway TJ Max has a table full of top brands, but the prices are not any good. Almost everything is only marked down about 1/3 from retail. I can and have done better buying from major department stores during sales.


----------



## anthrosphere

Found this pink Kate Spade bag at my local TJM for $119. I am in love with it. The blue fur keychain is from Rebecca Minkoff and is not included with the bag.


----------



## devik

sunnyflies said:


> My local Runway TJ Max has a table full of top brands, but the prices are not any good. Almost everything is only marked down about 1/3 from retail. I can and have done better buying from major department stores during sales.



I've only recently started checking out my local TJMaxx and have observed the same. eBay has better selection of NWT bags at these prices (though obv much more risk with eBay). Wondering if it's worth the bother of stopping in regularly.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Best TJ Maxx find in a while! 






You can imagine my shock when I spied these $7 earrings outside the jewelry case in a display box of marked down jewelry. 

At first glance I was like, NO WAY. Then I flipped them over and saw the Alexis Bittar stamp on the back. The first price sticker (under the pile of marked down stickers LOL) reads $149.99. I tried googling them and I couldn't find the original retail but I'm guessing they easily sold for at least $250.


----------



## mharri20

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Best TJ Maxx find in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine my shock when I spied these $7 earrings outside the jewelry case in a display box of marked down jewelry.
> 
> 
> 
> At first glance I was like, NO WAY. Then I flipped them over and saw the Alexis Bittar stamp on the back. The first price sticker (under the pile of marked down stickers LOL) reads $149.99. I tried googling them and I couldn't find the original retail but I'm guessing they easily sold for at least $250.




Wow girl this is an amazing find!!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Best TJ Maxx find in a while!
> 
> You can imagine my shock when I spied these $7 earrings outside the jewelry case in a display box of marked down jewelry.
> 
> At first glance I was like, NO WAY. Then I flipped them over and saw the Alexis Bittar stamp on the back. The first price sticker (under the pile of marked down stickers LOL) reads $149.99. I tried googling them and I couldn't find the original retail but I'm guessing they easily sold for at least $250.


 

Very cute! I guess once they made it outside the case everyone thought they were knock offs & they kept getting marked down. Lucky find!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - usually stuff like this doesn't make it out of the case. So weird.



mharri20 said:


> Wow girl this is an amazing find!!!!





LuxeDeb said:


> Very cute! I guess once they made it outside the case everyone thought they were knock offs & they kept getting marked down. Lucky find!


----------



## katran26

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Best TJ Maxx find in a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can imagine my shock when I spied these $7 earrings outside the jewelry case in a display box of marked down jewelry.
> 
> At first glance I was like, NO WAY. Then I flipped them over and saw the Alexis Bittar stamp on the back. The first price sticker (under the pile of marked down stickers LOL) reads $149.99. I tried googling them and I couldn't find the original retail but I'm guessing they easily sold for at least $250.



that's a bargain - and they're so beautiful too, congrats!


----------



## stacestall

Anyone have any theories of when we can expect the runway handbags and shoes from 2/5 to start getting markdown?


----------



## louvigilante

stacestall said:


> Anyone have any theories of when we can expect the runway handbags and shoes from 2/5 to start getting markdown?




Rule of thumb for markdowns at TJMaxx is 3 months from tag date (the number in the box should/would read 14 I think) but not every brand follows it. But typically most will get first markdown in May.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks 


katran26 said:


> that's a bargain - and they're so beautiful too, congrats!



Thanks for the intel - can't wait!


louvigilante said:


> Rule of thumb for markdowns at TJMaxx is 3 months from tag date (the number in the box should/would read 14 I think) but not every brand follows it. But typically most will get first markdown in May.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Lots of nice bags at TJ Maxx Georgetown, DC. Fendi, Valentino, Stella McCartney, Lonchamp etc.


----------



## stacestall

louvigilante said:


> Rule of thumb for markdowns at TJMaxx is 3 months from tag date (the number in the box should/would read 14 I think) but not every brand follows it. But typically most will get first markdown in May.




Thank you for the info!!! There's a pair of shoes I keep watching but can't justify without a real sale price.


----------



## Myblackbag

Saw some Kate Spade bags today....$169.99


----------



## glasskey

I've had a lot of luck at TJ Maxx recently, which sort of surprised me because it's the end of sale season. 

Valentino Rockstuds for $71 (I peeled off the tags to see the original TJM price, which was $650, that's why it looks loose. Sorry about the dreadful photo/lighting. Shoes are missing a stud and have some scuffing on the heel, but whatever, they are my size and for $71 who cares? I cleaned off most of the damage/dirt from the bottom with an old toothbrush lol, they look pretty good now.) I looked for more of course but sadly this was it. 

Gucci suede booties for $130 (retail around $1000). No pic of tag, I peeled it off before I thought to take photos. 

Moschino heart sunglasses, $40 (retail $350)

B Brian Atwood shearling booties, $49 (retail $795)

Delman flats, $60 (retail $300)

The sunglasses and flats weren't on additional clearance, but I didn't want to risk losing out on them, and the discount from retail was enough for me. Delman flats at NR are going for $110, even, and I loved the color


----------



## skyqueen

CaribeanQueen said:


> Lots of nice bags at TJ Maxx Georgetown, DC. Fendi, Valentino, Stella McCartney, Lonchamp etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927368
> 
> View attachment 2927369
> View attachment 2927370
> 
> View attachment 2927371




Love the pink Gucci! Jackpot! [emoji256]


----------



## authenticplease

glasskey said:


> I've had a lot of luck at TJ Maxx recently, which sort of surprised me because it's the end of sale season.
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds for $71 (I peeled off the tags to see the original TJM price, which was $650, that's why it looks loose. Sorry about the dreadful photo/lighting. Shoes are missing a stud and have some scuffing on the heel, but whatever, they are my size and for $71 who cares? I cleaned off most of the damage/dirt from the bottom with an old toothbrush lol, they look pretty good now.) I looked for more of course but sadly this was it.
> 
> Gucci suede booties for $130 (retail around $1000). No pic of tag, I peeled it off before I thought to take photos.
> 
> Moschino heart sunglasses, $40 (retail $350)
> 
> B Brian Atwood shearling booties, $49 (retail $795)
> 
> Delman flats, $60 (retail $300)
> 
> The sunglasses and flats weren't on additional clearance, but I didn't want to risk losing out on them, and the discount from retail was enough for me. Delman flats at NR are going for $110, even, and I loved the color



Sweet deals but the price for your RS was insane!!  These are from the Punkouture line......very special find


----------



## glasskey

authenticplease said:


> Sweet deals but the price for your RS was insane!!  These are from the Punkouture line......very special find


Ohhh thank you! I did not know that. Must go off to google immediately. Thx for the info.


----------



## merrydish

Not only are those fabulous deals but all the items are truly gorgeous!


----------



## mharri20

glasskey said:


> I've had a lot of luck at TJ Maxx recently, which sort of surprised me because it's the end of sale season.
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds for $71 (I peeled off the tags to see the original TJM price, which was $650, that's why it looks loose. Sorry about the dreadful photo/lighting. Shoes are missing a stud and have some scuffing on the heel, but whatever, they are my size and for $71 who cares? I cleaned off most of the damage/dirt from the bottom with an old toothbrush lol, they look pretty good now.) I looked for more of course but sadly this was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci suede booties for $130 (retail around $1000). No pic of tag, I peeled it off before I thought to take photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino heart sunglasses, $40 (retail $350)
> 
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood shearling booties, $49 (retail $795)
> 
> 
> 
> Delman flats, $60 (retail $300)
> 
> 
> 
> The sunglasses and flats weren't on additional clearance, but I didn't want to risk losing out on them, and the discount from retail was enough for me. Delman flats at NR are going for $110, even, and I loved the color




Those rockstuds are the find of the century! Love them! Congrats girl!!!


----------



## ria616

glasskey said:


> I've had a lot of luck at TJ Maxx recently, which sort of surprised me because it's the end of sale season.
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds for $71 (I peeled off the tags to see the original TJM price, which was $650, that's why it looks loose. Sorry about the dreadful photo/lighting. Shoes are missing a stud and have some scuffing on the heel, but whatever, they are my size and for $71 who cares? I cleaned off most of the damage/dirt from the bottom with an old toothbrush lol, they look pretty good now.) I looked for more of course but sadly this was it.
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci suede booties for $130 (retail around $1000). No pic of tag, I peeled it off before I thought to take photos.
> 
> 
> 
> Moschino heart sunglasses, $40 (retail $350)
> 
> 
> 
> B Brian Atwood shearling booties, $49 (retail $795)
> 
> 
> 
> Delman flats, $60 (retail $300)
> 
> 
> 
> The sunglasses and flats weren't on additional clearance, but I didn't want to risk losing out on them, and the discount from retail was enough for me. Delman flats at NR are going for $110, even, and I loved the color




So lucky on the rockstuds! They're a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## glasskey

Thank you so much, ladies. It was quite the shock to me about the RS, I've been looking for at least three years in at least five states! It also made a crappy month (work woes, illness in the family, unpleasant travel delays) a little better. Shoes are always there for you lol. 

Sorry, tPF is not letting me multiquote today *smacks computer*


----------



## JNH14

Myblackbag said:


> Saw some Kate Spade bags today....$169.99
> 
> View attachment 2927470


 
You can buy the sale ones online for that price...


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

glasskey said:


> I've had a lot of luck at TJ Maxx recently, which sort of surprised me because it's the end of sale season.
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds for $71 (I peeled off the tags to see the original TJM price, which was $650, that's why it looks loose. Sorry about the dreadful photo/lighting. Shoes are missing a stud and have some scuffing on the heel, but whatever, they are my size and for $71 who cares? I cleaned off most of the damage/dirt from the bottom with an old toothbrush lol, they look pretty good now.) I looked for more of course but sadly this was it.
> 
> Gucci suede booties for $130 (retail around $1000). No pic of tag, I peeled it off before I thought to take photos.
> 
> Moschino heart sunglasses, $40 (retail $350)
> 
> B Brian Atwood shearling booties, $49 (retail $795)
> 
> Delman flats, $60 (retail $300)
> 
> The sunglasses and flats weren't on additional clearance, but I didn't want to risk losing out on them, and the discount from retail was enough for me. Delman flats at NR are going for $110, even, and I loved the color


 
Awesome deals!!! especially the RS valentinos!


----------



## mpepe32

hi, I found a Givenchy mini Pandora in cigare (brown) pepe leather at the Marshall Red Carpet section in Mississauga on Monday!  I'm so thrilled.  The store had a lot of designers and I couldn't decide which bag to get and my budget only allowed for one.  It's still full price on Barney's for $1135 USD.  I paid $799 CDN.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow! Insanely jealous of your Rockstuds!!!



glasskey said:


> I've had a lot of luck at TJ Maxx recently, which sort of surprised me because it's the end of sale season.
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds for $71 (I peeled off the tags to see the original TJM price, which was $650, that's why it looks loose. Sorry about the dreadful photo/lighting. Shoes are missing a stud and have some scuffing on the heel, but whatever, they are my size and for $71 who cares? I cleaned off most of the damage/dirt from the bottom with an old toothbrush lol, they look pretty good now.) I looked for more of course but sadly this was it.
> 
> Gucci suede booties for $130 (retail around $1000). No pic of tag, I peeled it off before I thought to take photos.
> 
> Moschino heart sunglasses, $40 (retail $350)
> 
> B Brian Atwood shearling booties, $49 (retail $795)
> 
> Delman flats, $60 (retail $300)
> 
> The sunglasses and flats weren't on additional clearance, but I didn't want to risk losing out on them, and the discount from retail was enough for me. Delman flats at NR are going for $110, even, and I loved the color


----------



## Myblackbag

JNH14 said:


> You can buy the sale ones online for that price...



Thanks!


----------



## sunnyflies

glasskey said:


> I've had a lot of luck at TJ Maxx recently, which sort of surprised me because it's the end of sale season.
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds for $71 (I peeled off the tags to see the original TJM price, which was $650, that's why it looks loose. Sorry about the dreadful photo/lighting. Shoes are missing a stud and have some scuffing on the heel, but whatever, they are my size and for $71 who cares? I cleaned off most of the damage/dirt from the bottom with an old toothbrush lol, they look pretty good now.) I looked for more of course but sadly this was it.
> 
> Gucci suede booties for $130 (retail around $1000). No pic of tag, I peeled it off before I thought to take photos.
> 
> Moschino heart sunglasses, $40 (retail $350)
> 
> B Brian Atwood shearling booties, $49 (retail $795)
> 
> Delman flats, $60 (retail $300)
> 
> The sunglasses and flats weren't on additional clearance, but I didn't want to risk losing out on them, and the discount from retail was enough for me. Delman flats at NR are going for $110, even, and I loved the color



I have never seen anything like these prices at my local TJ Max Runway.


----------



## katran26

glasskey said:


> I've had a lot of luck at TJ Maxx recently, which sort of surprised me because it's the end of sale season.
> 
> Valentino Rockstuds for $71 (I peeled off the tags to see the original TJM price, which was $650, that's why it looks loose. Sorry about the dreadful photo/lighting. Shoes are missing a stud and have some scuffing on the heel, but whatever, they are my size and for $71 who cares? I cleaned off most of the damage/dirt from the bottom with an old toothbrush lol, they look pretty good now.) I looked for more of course but sadly this was it.
> 
> Gucci suede booties for $130 (retail around $1000). No pic of tag, I peeled it off before I thought to take photos.
> 
> Moschino heart sunglasses, $40 (retail $350)
> 
> B Brian Atwood shearling booties, $49 (retail $795)
> 
> Delman flats, $60 (retail $300)
> 
> The sunglasses and flats weren't on additional clearance, but I didn't want to risk losing out on them, and the discount from retail was enough for me. Delman flats at NR are going for $110, even, and I loved the color



Woah, amazing prices for the Valentino & Guccis. Congrats!!


----------



## glasskey

Thank you ladies...and these are definitely some of the best prices I've ever seen at TJ Maxx/Marshall's. I think you just have to get lucky.  

(Multiquote still broken for me, sorry.)


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Spotted this horrible fake at TJ yesterday


----------



## Shoebaglady

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Spotted this horrible fake at TJ yesterday




Ewww!!!!! Isn't that illegal?


----------



## devik

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Spotted this horrible fake at TJ yesterday



I can see one possible reason for why you'd say so but I'm definitely no expert in these bags (yet? ) - just wondering if you're certain it's fake? I guess I'm just surprised to hear that TJMaxx would stock them. I've seen other Antigonas at TJMaxx and I'm pretty sure they were authentic.


----------



## tickedoffchick

devik said:


> I can see one possible reason for why you'd say so but I'm definitely no expert in these bags (yet? ) - just wondering if you're certain it's fake? I guess I'm just surprised to hear that TJMaxx would stock them. I've seen other Antigonas at TJMaxx and I'm pretty sure they were authentic.


Maybe someone returned a fake? TJX is publicly traded and would get sued into the 22nd century if they knowingly sold fakes.


----------



## authenticplease

devik said:


> I can see one possible reason for why you'd say so but I'm definitely no expert in these bags (yet? ) - just wondering if you're certain it's fake? I guess I'm just surprised to hear that TJMaxx would stock them. I've seen other Antigonas at TJMaxx and I'm pretty sure they were authentic.




I believe Shoppinggalnyc stated that it was not leather. But it is obviously off even from a distance!  

More than likely someone pulled a switcharoo......although the staff at the stores have very little knowledge of these bags so there is no telling from where it originated.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

authenticplease said:


> I believe Shoppinggalnyc stated that it was not leather. But it is obviously off even from a distance!
> 
> More than likely someone pulled a switcharoo......although the staff at the stores have very little knowledge of these bags so there is no telling from where it originated.




So sad- this is kind of my nightmare. People are terrible to buy the real thing and return a fake.


----------



## JNH14

Saw some Rockstud, Celine, and Fendi bags at the TJMAAX in Johns Creek, GA this afternoon.  The small Celine crossbody was $597, I believe. All the rest of the bags were from $897 up. There was a yellow leather Fendi, and a large cream colored Celine Hobo, and many more. The Rockstud bag was green with a handle, small, and had a crossbody strap as well.  There was also a black and grey Tods leather bag as well.  They were still too expensive for my tastes.


----------



## CSamoylov

Yeah I would bet someone bought it and switched the tag. The tag looks a little fanagled and it has a red markdown sticker which would tell me they've had it for awhile probably not likely unless someone bought it and returned it much later as these seem to go fast IMO. I know with their runway clothing they have a red tag thats impossible to replicate or reattach with clothing. Surprised they're not stricter with their bags.


----------



## Shopaholic4Ever

Has anyone noticed that Runway stuff still occasionally trickles in to non-runway stores? I went to my local Maxx today and noticed tons of Tory Burch belts priced $100 each, as well as a single Helmut Lang sweatshirt in the juniors section for $70. Didn't take a photo, but here's an online shot. Still selling online at Saks for $230. My TJ's is just a run-of-the-mill location, so it's always interesting to see stuff like this.


----------



## tickedoffchick

Shopaholic4Ever said:


> Has anyone noticed that Runway stuff still occasionally trickles in to non-runway stores? I went to my local Maxx today and noticed tons of Tory Burch belts priced $100 each, as well as a single Helmut Lang sweatshirt in the juniors section for $70. Didn't take a photo, but here's an online shot. Still selling online at Saks for $230. My TJ's is just a run-of-the-mill location, so it's always interesting to see stuff like this.


I think sometimes people buy the stuff at a Runway store and then return it to their closest store. I also suspect that sometimes they'll test the waters by putting a high-end item into a regular store. 

The craziest thing I saw was a Pucci dress marked down to $200-something at the Seabrook, N.H. TJ Maxx. Seabrook is home of an infamous nuclear power plant, and the road to the store is lined with tattoo parlors and stores selling guns and fireworks.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I'm guessing it was a switch. I've seen bags that have looked a little off before but never anything this obvious. It was plastic with crooked lettering and seams. And they had it on display right in the front of the store with the other designer bags. So sad.




devik said:


> I can see one possible reason for why you'd say so but I'm definitely no expert in these bags (yet? ) - just wondering if you're certain it's fake? I guess I'm just surprised to hear that TJMaxx would stock them. I've seen other Antigonas at TJMaxx and I'm pretty sure they were authentic.





tickedoffchick said:


> Maybe someone returned a fake? TJX is publicly traded and would get sued into the 22nd century if they knowingly sold fakes.





authenticplease said:


> I believe Shoppinggalnyc stated that it was not leather. But it is obviously off even from a distance!
> 
> More than likely someone pulled a switcharoo......although the staff at the stores have very little knowledge of these bags so there is no telling from where it originated.





iluvbagsnshoes said:


> So sad- this is kind of my nightmare. People are terrible to buy the real thing and return a fake.





CSamoylov said:


> Yeah I would bet someone bought it and switched the tag. The tag looks a little fanagled and it has a red markdown sticker which would tell me they've had it for awhile probably not likely unless someone bought it and returned it much later as these seem to go fast IMO. I know with their runway clothing they have a red tag thats impossible to replicate or reattach with clothing. Surprised they're not stricter with their bags.


----------



## Sl0thbear

I saw a lime green leather longchamp bag at marshalls last week. It was 550$...
I also saw a gucci monogram hobo type bag at winners yesterday for 900$.
I also frequently see fendi bags and i also saw a bunch of Calvin Klein bags yeterday too.


----------



## gail13

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I'm guessing it was a switch. I've seen bags that have looked a little off before but never anything this obvious. It was plastic with crooked lettering and seams. And they had it on display right in the front of the store with the other designer bags. So sad.




Did you tell them it was a fake? Wondering how they handled it?


----------



## missmoimoi

The one that got away but oh well...blk quilted  Falabella with gunmetal hw at Winners
$799 cad


----------



## sunnyflies

Yesterday at my local TJ Max I saw a table full of high end bags. This cute green Rockstud caught my eye, but it's not for me. There were several Guccis, a leather Longchamp, and a lot more brands.

On a Runway rack, I spotted then tried on a gorgeous Ralph Lauren Black Label rich purple colored silk velvet dress, originally $1595, red tagged down to $199, thinking how great it would be for next winter. Alas, it was too small as I couldn't zip it. 

I am a size 8, and was hopeful, but I also know RL Black Label can run very small. I had to order my size 4-6 daughter a 10 in a tweed dress two years ago. This lovely dress, lined in silk too!, will probably fit a size 4.


----------



## JNH14

That's the same green Rockstud bag as they had in Johns Creek, GA TJ Maax...


----------



## Lubina

> Has anyone noticed that Runway stuff still occasionally trickles in to non-runway stores?


 
Yes in some of the non-runway stores around here the stuff shows up on the clearance rack.


----------



## Tuuli35

I found this cardigan today:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
ATTACH]2945683[/ATTACH]
It is missing a belt and I have not decided yet if I am going to keep it or not. After reading horror stories how designer items are switched, tried to find it online and found one in yoox but without belt.


----------



## merrydish

The price you got is really good and I would not be concerned about the belt. Often ones's own belts look much better, especially the thin ones on these type of garments. Try yours out and decide. Also, I think it look super just hanging loose. Frankly, it's gorgeous and I would have bought it myself.

As for a switch done by someone returning, well you will need to feel this cashmere. This manufacturer makes some of the very best. Is is very soft yet with substance? 

Also Google to see if the counterfeiters are into this brand. It's not widely known so there's a good chance they don't bother with it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tuuli35

merrydish said:


> The price you got is really good and I would not be concerned about the belt. Often ones's own belts look much better, especially the thin ones on these type of garments. Try yours out and decide. Also, I think it look super just hanging loose. Frankly, it's gorgeous and I would have bought it myself.
> 
> As for a switch done by someone returning, well you will need to feel this cashmere. This manufacturer makes some of the very best. Is is very soft yet with substance?
> 
> Also Google to see if the counterfeiters are into this brand. It's not widely known so there's a good chance they don't bother with it.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Thank you. I also think that it actually looks much better without belt, if it would be there, I probably wouldn't use it anyway. 
It is not pure cashmere but mixture of cashmere, silk and linen and it feels very soft and luxurious.


----------



## merrydish

That mixture sounds divine! 

If you are still concerned, do go on the manufacture's website and see if they do this combo.

Can only judge from your posts and the photos but it looks like you got a winner.


----------



## Tuuli35

merrydish said:


> That mixture sounds divine!
> 
> If you are still concerned, do go on the manufacture's website and see if they do this combo.
> 
> Can only judge from your posts and the photos but it looks like you got a winner.




Yes, it also feels very good. I could not find the exact sweater from their website but there was one sold elsewhere which had the same combination. Also, it still has the red clip they put on designer items, so I am actually feeling good about this.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone know anything about Judith Ripka? My local TJMaxx has had a ring for awhile that's marked to $130. 

Hoping it gets marked down again.

Looks to be similar to this style maybe with diamonds.


----------



## Raffaluv

Found red & black lipstick Kosta Boda figurines aka dust collectors  for $25. clearance 

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/kosta-boda-makeup-lipstick-figurine?ID=577308


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I found these Rag & Bone Kenny Slides but cannot decide which color to keep
	

		
			
		

		
	




Or black


----------



## Leto

Both very cute, but I think I would prefer the black ones!


----------



## Raffaluv

Leto said:


> Both very cute, but I think I would prefer the black ones!




+1 - great finds!


----------



## devik

CaribeanQueen said:


> I found these Rag & Bone Kenny Slides but cannot decide which color to keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954888
> 
> 
> Or black
> View attachment 2954889



I actually like the look of the nude ones better from your photos - but I think personally I'd get way more use out of the black ones!


----------



## skyqueen

sparksfly said:


> Anyone know anything about Judith Ripka? My local TJMaxx has had a ring for awhile that's marked to $130.
> 
> Hoping it gets marked down again.
> 
> Looks to be similar to this style maybe with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954832




That would be the Judith Ripka Two line. I have several pieces...colored stones with a couple tiny diamonds thrown in. Fun and funky!


----------



## sparksfly

skyqueen said:


> That would be the Judith Ripka Two line. I have several pieces...colored stones with a couple tiny diamonds thrown in. Fun and funky!




Thanks! Is it worth it at $130 or should I wait it out?(been there awhile)


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

CaribeanQueen said:


> I found these Rag & Bone Kenny Slides but cannot decide which color to keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954888
> 
> 
> Or black
> View attachment 2954889



I'm on the fence. If you can keep both pairs, I say go for it. The black is practical but the nude is more fun. If you have to choose one, keep the black. The nude might stick around in the store and maybe you will luck up on a markdown. The black will not last.


----------



## skyqueen

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! Is it worth it at $130 or should I wait it out?(been there awhile)


You said the one at TJ Maxx has diamonds? If it has diamonds and some 18kt/sterling silver it's the Judith Ripka Two line. If it's JR II...it's a very good deal at $130.
Here's a pic of the line to go by................


----------



## LuxeDeb

sparksfly said:


> Anyone know anything about Judith Ripka? My local TJMaxx has had a ring for awhile that's marked to $130.
> 
> Hoping it gets marked down again.
> 
> Looks to be similar to this style maybe with diamonds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2954832


 
Is it on the first or second markdown? It depends on what size stone it has. If it has the large cocktail size stone I would jump at it at that price. If it has the little or medium stone I would hope it would go lower. Where I live it would not make it to a third markdown though, even if it has the small stone. I pretty much have to buy as soon as they get a second markdown here, but I find that usually makes it 75% off the retail price. And if you can get John Hardy, Judith Ripka, Alexis Bittar & Sorrelli for 75% off retail that is incredible!


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got this Alexis Bittar 14k gold plated necklace a few days ago, TJ Maxx original price $99, marked down to $59. I would love to find it on a further markdown, but I think it will be a really versatile piece & works with several pairs of Alexis Bittar earrings I have.


----------



## sparksfly

LuxeDeb said:


> Is it on the first or second markdown? It depends on what size stone it has. If it has the large cocktail size stone I would jump at it at that price. If it has the little or medium stone I would hope it would go lower. Where I live it would not make it to a third markdown though, even if it has the small stone. I pretty much have to buy as soon as they get a second markdown here, but I find that usually makes it 75% off the retail price. And if you can get John Hardy, Judith Ripka, Alexis Bittar & Sorrelli for 75% off retail that is incredible!




I think second(has two red stickers). It looked decently big so it's probably cocktail size.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I'm on the fence. If you can keep both pairs, I say go for it. The black is practical but the nude is more fun. If you have to choose one, keep the black. The nude might stick around in the store and maybe you will luck up on a markdown. The black will not last.




Thanks.  I bought both of them just need to decide on which to return


----------



## shopkins725

Found these Sergio Rossi pumps for $69 at TJ Maxx in San Diego.

http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/127136977.jpg

And I found this DVF dress for $39!


----------



## merrydish

Now that's super shopping!!! Enjoy.....you will look gorgeous!


----------



## cres911

How often do they have mark downs at marshalls n tj max?


----------



## emchhardy

I found this Lucky brand sweater at Marshalls today for $20 on clearance.  Not bad.

http://www.6pm.com/lucky-brand-cinema-sweater-lucky-black


----------



## louvigilante

cres911 said:


> How often do they have mark downs at marshalls n tj max?




Once a month, usually the second week too. Our store just did them this past week. Snagged Rag n Bone booties for $119.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Has anyone elses store done markdowns in Runway clothes? Honolulu TJ Maxx hasn't done any markdowns in Runway clothes since the last yellow ticket markdown. I've been waiting for a DVF to get marked down from $199.99. 
But they did do a markdown in Runway bags a week or two ago. Nothing good though.


----------



## jorton

Didn't purchase but saw this at tkmaxx in Birmingham England today £280


----------



## jorton

There's tons of paige jeans... And even paige shorts on the clearance rack... The shorts are £22, size 27. Absolutely no size 29, even in the regular priced stuff. It's times like this that I wish I could be a 27 &#128549;


----------



## jorton

Really adorable Elizabeth and James skirt, only £30, just a little too tight, ugh it's amazing!


----------



## Lzamare

Celine trio $399 @ TJ Maxx Runway Santa Monica... Definitely a return, the Fashionista left her Capital One Credit Card inside the bag


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Hahahaha. So funny. 



Lzamare said:


> View attachment 2975508
> 
> 
> Celine trio $399 @ TJ Maxx Runway Santa Monica... Definitely a return, the Fashionista left her Capital One Credit Card inside the bag


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lzamare said:


> View attachment 2975508
> 
> 
> Celine trio $399 @ TJ Maxx Runway Santa Monica... Definitely a return, the Fashionista left her Capital One Credit Card inside the bag




She must have used it for a night out and brought it back lol


----------



## sparksfly

Got this silk DVF dress for $44. It's in a cobalt blue color. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Not sure if I'm gonna keep it as its a 6 and I probably need a 4 or a 2. But for the price I couldn't leave it. It's already flowy/no shape so it might look too big. 

Thought it would be cute with a pair of wedges.

Selling on ruelala for $150.


----------



## Lzamare

yakusoku.af said:


> She must have used it for a night out and brought it back lol




It's on the shelf with the card in the inside pocket.  I tried to tell someone but as always you can never find a salesperson when you need one.


----------



## Espinosa

Vince hair calf sneakers for $28, shopbop is selling them for $360. 







http://m.shopbop.com/berlin-haircalf-slip-sneaker-vince/vp/v=1/1595346160.htm


----------



## LuxeDeb

Lzamare said:


> View attachment 2975508
> 
> 
> Celine trio $399 @ TJ Maxx Runway Santa Monica... Definitely a return, the Fashionista left her Capital One Credit Card inside the bag


 
Crazy! And more proof they don't look over returns.



sparksfly said:


> Got this silk DVF dress for $44. It's in a cobalt blue color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2975770
> View attachment 2975771
> View attachment 2975772
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'm gonna keep it as its a 6 and I probably need a 4 or a 2. But for the price I couldn't leave it. It's already flowy/no shape so it might look too big.
> 
> Thought it would be cute with a pair of wedges.
> 
> Selling on ruelala for $150.


 
Adorable, but not a great deal if it is WAY too big. This is so loose, if you normally wear a 4 you probably should have a 2 in it.



Espinosa said:


> Vince hair calf sneakers for $28, shopbop is selling them for $360.
> 
> View attachment 2976152
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976153
> 
> 
> http://m.shopbop.com/berlin-haircalf-slip-sneaker-vince/vp/v=1/1595346160.htm


 

Soo cute & what a fab markdown!


----------



## iluvmybags

Lzamare said:


> It's on the shelf with the card in the inside pocket.  I tried to tell someone but as always you can never find a salesperson when you need one.



So wait, you saw the card inside the bag and you left it there? You didn't take it to the front desk, ask for a manager, the dressing room, layaway, anywhere?


----------



## sparksfly

LuxeDeb said:


> Crazy! And more proof they don't look over returns.
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable, but not a great deal if it is WAY too big. This is so loose, if you normally wear a 4 you probably should have a 2 in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soo cute & what a fab markdown!




I tried it on in stores and it wasn't bad. I'll have to take a photo of it on later today and get some opinions. 

I figured I could decide at home rather than leave it and decide, when it could get bought if I decide I want it.


----------



## Anatal

Wow good to hear


----------



## LuxeDeb

I can usually get designer clothes for a better price elsewhere, but I love the designer jewelry markdowns at TJ Maxx. SA had just marked this down to a 3rd sticker! Here it is, still on the website

http://www.chanluu.com/sterling-silver-wrap-bracelet-on-sky-blue-leather/

Chan Luu sterling silver wrap bracelet on blue leather (wraps around the wrist 5 times) retail $195, TJ Maxx orig $99, marked down to $39


----------



## imatraveldiva

i dont usually find anything of any significance at mine &#128533;


----------



## sparksfly

Got these True Religion jeans for $29. 
http://truereligion.com/products/11829?l=US&c=USD




I don't buy jeans anywhere but marshalls, TJX and Nordstrom Rack anymore. Always find super great designer jeans for under $40. 

Also a Theory tank for $20. Goes from white to grey ombre. 

Saw these Born wedges that were so comfy but I don't know if they look too old for me.


----------



## sunnyflies

Wow! A black Celine trio! I would have loved to have found that one. Was it in good condition? Too bad TJ Max doesn't ship    I'd love to get it.

I have a Runway store near me, but its prices are not as good as regular department store sales and it often carries oddball bags by good names, never something as stylish as that Celine Trio, or as well priced. I bought my DD a Trio at a Celine outlet and paid about $800 for it last summer.


----------



## sunnyflies

Well, I checked my local Runway and while it has lots of designer bags - Fendi, Gucci, Chloe, St. Laurent, leather Longchamp - it had no Celines. The manager said she had gotten a big shipment of Runway bags and put it all out on Friday morning, which I missed, and a lot had sold over the weekend. Darn it. She says she has gotten other Celines, though I have never seen one there.


----------



## gail13

Lzamare said:


> It's on the shelf with the card in the inside pocket.  I tried to tell someone but as always you can never find a salesperson when you need one.



I would have at least tried to give it to a cashier.  But I suppose that's what she gets for using it and returning it.


----------



## legibet

gail13 said:


> I would have at least tried to give it to a cashier.  But I suppose that's what she gets for using it and returning it.



Even if you find a cashier and talk, they won't care much. 
I saw a target sweater having helmut lang $999 tag in a tjmaxx and talked to a cashier. She didn't care and instead gave me a look. I found a few more switches (mostly some random sweaters having theory or hulmet lang tags) but didn't bother reporting them any more.


----------



## Puppyfish

Hello all,

I am new to the thread and recently starting looking for great finds at Marshalls and TJ Maxx. Here are my recent purchases:

Nest Body and Soul SPray $12.99
Tocca Body Scrub $16.99 (At Sephora $32)
Balenciaga Florabotanica $29.99 (I really like this perfum and was very surprised to find it. They only had one box and I thought about waiting for it to get marked down but didn't want to take a chance. It is currently on Sephora for $75 if I am not wrong.)

Helmut Lang Tee marked down to $29.99 from $39.99 (They have a few more at the store so I am going to keep an eye to see if it gets marked down further.)

Torn by Ronny Kobo Sweater $29.99 from $59.99

Vince Long Sleeve White $29.99 from $49.99 ( I love Vince so I was excited for this!)

Thanks and I am currenly trying to figure out out to add pics.


----------



## lettuceshop

Puppyfish said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the thread and recently starting looking for great finds at Marshalls and TJ Maxx. Here are my recent purchases:
> 
> Nest Body and Soul SPray $12.99
> Tocca Body Scrub $16.99 (At Sephora $32)
> Balenciaga Florabotanica $29.99 (I really like this perfum and was very surprised to find it. They only had one box and I thought about waiting for it to get marked down but didn't want to take a chance. It is currently on Sephora for $75 if I am not wrong.)
> 
> Helmut Lang Tee marked down to $29.99 from $39.99 (They have a few more at the store so I am going to keep an eye to see if it gets marked down further.)
> 
> Torn by Ronny Kobo Sweater $29.99 from $59.99
> 
> Vince Long Sleeve White $29.99 from $49.99 ( I love Vince so I was excited for this!)
> 
> Thanks and I am currenly trying to figure out out to add pics.



I just bought the same Balenciaga set from my TJ Maxx, great price!


----------



## devik

Puppyfish said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am new to the thread and recently starting looking for great finds at Marshalls and TJ Maxx. Here are my recent purchases:
> 
> Nest Body and Soul SPray $12.99
> Tocca Body Scrub $16.99 (At Sephora $32)
> Balenciaga Florabotanica $29.99 (I really like this perfum and was very surprised to find it. They only had one box and I thought about waiting for it to get marked down but didn't want to take a chance. It is currently on Sephora for $75 if I am not wrong.)
> 
> Helmut Lang Tee marked down to $29.99 from $39.99 (They have a few more at the store so I am going to keep an eye to see if it gets marked down further.)
> 
> Torn by Ronny Kobo Sweater $29.99 from $59.99
> 
> Vince Long Sleeve White $29.99 from $49.99 ( I love Vince so I was excited for this!)
> 
> Thanks and I am currenly trying to figure out out to add pics.



Those are all great finds - welcome to the fun obsession of discount designer hunting!  And welcome to tPF too, you already figured out the hardest part which is adding pics!!
 I see a lot of Helmut Lang at these stores, and it's also frequently discounted at NM. I bet the tees that you found will go cheaper for you.


----------



## ilove2shop247

I wonder if the fashionista will realize her card is missing and run back to TJmaxx!!


----------



## kwikspice

tj Maxx tysons corner va


----------



## kwikspice

tysons corner va


----------



## kwikspice

tysons corner va


----------



## elation

In case anyone in the GTA is looking, the Marshalls at John and Richmond has a Kate Spade Beau bag. $299


----------



## Puppyfish

devik said:


> Those are all great finds - welcome to the fun obsession of discount designer hunting!  And welcome to tPF too, you already figured out the hardest part which is adding pics!!
> I see a lot of Helmut Lang at these stores, and it's also frequently discounted at NM. I bet the tees that you found will go cheaper for you.



Thanks! It's so exhilarating discount designer shopping. I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for the Helmut Lang appreciate the tip


----------



## Lzamare

Saw this beauty at TJ Maxx on Ventura Blvd. $1999


----------



## katran26

kwikspice said:


> View attachment 2985035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tysons corner va



How much was the Chloe?


----------



## vesperholly

Holy sh.tballs. I just got two Rebecca Minkoff bags at TJMaxx for $80 each.  Mini MAB in Almond and full-size Cupid in Rose Gold. They must have been mismarked, because the tags say "original price $159" - uh, not exactly! I about peed myself when I saw the price because just last week I nearly bought a MAC bag for $169!

99% positive I'm keeping the Cupid. It's in perfect condition, it's a great size bigger bag (which I don't have) and I lurve metallics. The strap is long enough to be crossbody, and I could even add some links to make the handle straps longer. Only drawback is that it didn't come with the dustbag (or tassle? but did all Cupids have tassles?). But you cannot beat that price. SO excited!

Not sure about the MAB. The color is definitely more versatile. There are a few scratches, it's much slouchier than the Cupid and the non-adjustable long strap is a weird length - not shoulder and not crossbody. I'm leaning toward returning.

Pics!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Score! I love when they mismark items  Last year someone posted they found a MAB mismarked for $20 I think. That Cupid is gorgeous - enjoy!



vesperholly said:


> Holy sh.tballs. I just got two Rebecca Minkoff bags at TJMaxx for $80 each.  Mini MAB in Almond and full-size Cupid in Rose Gold. They must have been mismarked, because the tags say "original price $159" - uh, not exactly! I about peed myself when I saw the price because just last week I nearly bought a MAC bag for $169!
> 
> 99% positive I'm keeping the Cupid. It's in perfect condition, it's a great size bigger bag (which I don't have) and I lurve metallics. The strap is long enough to be crossbody, and I could even add some links to make the handle straps longer. Only drawback is that it didn't come with the dustbag (or tassle? but did all Cupids have tassles?). But you cannot beat that price. SO excited!
> 
> Not sure about the MAB. The color is definitely more versatile. There are a few scratches, it's much slouchier than the Cupid and the non-adjustable long strap is a weird length - not shoulder and not crossbody. I'm leaning toward returning.
> 
> Pics!


----------



## Espinosa

Lulu Frost earrings for a song!

I got them for $25, vs $250 from Shopbop.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Espinosa said:


> Lulu Frost earrings for a song!
> 
> I got them for $25, vs $250 from Shopbop.
> 
> View attachment 2993288
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993290



Fabulous earrings, amazing deal!


----------



## justa9url

Omg! Espinosa! I almost picked these up at Marshalls (College Park) but the rubber soles are too heavy for me.



Espinosa said:


> Vince hair calf sneakers for $28, shopbop is selling them for $360.
> 
> View attachment 2976152
> 
> 
> View attachment 2976153
> 
> 
> http://m.shopbop.com/berlin-haircalf-slip-sneaker-vince/vp/v=1/1595346160.htm


----------



## Espinosa

justa9url said:


> Omg! Espinosa! I almost picked these up at Marshalls (College Park) but the rubber soles are too heavy for me.




Hey W, I got them at Sheppard centre. 
They have a green pair now floating around other locations!


----------



## justa9url

The burgundy ones, I imagine, are nicer. Haha! Glad you liked them! 



Espinosa said:


> Hey W, I got them at Sheppard centre.
> They have a green pair now floating around other locations!


----------



## kwikspice

i believe 999


QUOTE=katran26;28534108]How much was the Chloe?[/QUOTE]


----------



## kwikspice

i believe 999


katran26 said:


> How much was the Chloe?


----------



## Jinsun

I know you guys like to see premier designer items....but I thought I'd share my find with u all in case someone is looking to buy something similar. 

I'm going on vacay to Mexico and was looking for a straw bag for the beach. Was going to order from nordstroms but decided to check out TJ Maxx before I placed my order. Glad I did bc they had the same exact ones I saw online. 



TJ $29.99



TJ $29.99



TJ $19.99

I didn't need anything fancy so I went with the $19.99 bag.


----------



## sparksfly

Got these kids Stuart Weizman for $29.






Bloomingdales has them for $60. The kids size 5 fit my size 7 feet really well. Not sure if I'll keep them but I couldn't leave them since it was the only size 5.

They're actually the perfect height for everyday. They are easy to walk in and not too high. 

http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...=pla&catargetid=120156070000286993&cadevice=m


----------



## Raffaluv

This is such a fun thread! Great finds guys, congrats!  Not as fun as clothes or shoes but I found these Waterford / Monique Lhuillier old fashions set for $17 on clearance - Bed bath & beyond has them for $109.99 - for the price I think they'll be my new juice glasses!  



http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/monique-lhuillier-waterford-arianne-8-ounce-old-fashioned-set-of-2/1040056296?mcid=PS_googlepla_nonbrand_none_&adpos=1o2&creative=39230275429&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CNjDm8H6w8UCFcWPHwodLLIAIw


----------



## Jinsun

Raffaluv said:


> This is such a fun thread! Great finds guys, congrats!  Not as fun as clothes or shoes but I found these Waterford / Monique Lhuillier old fashions set for $17 on clearance - Bed bath & beyond has them for $109.99 - for the price I think they'll be my new juice glasses!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/product/monique-lhuillier-waterford-arianne-8-ounce-old-fashioned-set-of-2/1040056296?mcid=PS_googlepla_nonbrand_none_&adpos=1o2&creative=39230275429&device=c&matchtype=&network=g&gclid=CNjDm8H6w8UCFcWPHwodLLIAIw




Yay!  Great find. I actually like to go into tj and marshalls for household items more than clothes/shoes. My eyes pop when I find anything villeroy and royal albert. My city needs a home goods!


----------



## Raffaluv

Jinsun said:


> Yay!  Great find. I actually like to go into tj and marshalls for household items more than clothes/shoes. My eyes pop when I find anything villeroy and royal albert. My city needs a home goods!




Thank you so much!  Soo fun to find great sales! I'm going to have to look out for Villeroy & Royal Albert too!  Looking forward to seeing your finds!


----------



## Jen123

Saw this beauty on sale at the Duluth tjs for 1200 if anyone is interested


----------



## Luckyoreo

What state do you live in if you don't mind me asking.. Or which Marshall tjmaXx .. TIA


----------



## Jen123

Luckyoreo said:


> What state do you live in if you don't mind me asking.. Or which Marshall tjmaXx .. TIA




It's the tjs in Duluth GA


----------



## Jen123

Saw these at the buckhead tjs


----------



## hermesaddict197

Is there a runway at Tjs in orlando?


----------



## NordstromRack

media.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/is/image/kohls/1833854?wid=500&hei=500&op_sharpen=1

I bought this quilt set at Homegoods for $39.99.  It has an Anthropologie vibe to it.

It can be found at Kohls for $139.99.


----------



## Lzamare

Jen123 said:


> Saw these at the buckhead tjs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999036
> 
> View attachment 2999037



Do you remember how much?

Thanks


----------



## louvigilante

Lzamare said:


> Do you remember how much?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




I saw a grey one the other day for 1699$.


----------



## Jen123

lzamare said:


> do you remember how much?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




$1200


----------



## HRHtcs

bought this little dolce & gabbana for my birthday coming up. It was $199 but the tag said compare at $900 and I couldn't leave it


----------



## glasskey

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 3001673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this little dolce & gabbana for my birthday coming up. It was $199 but the tag said compare at $900 and I couldn't leave it


girl, that is DEFINITELY a $200 dress (like, you in no way overpaid, you way, way underpaid.) You look STUNNING. A+ purchase.


----------



## HRHtcs

glasskey said:


> girl, that is DEFINITELY a $200 dress (like, you in no way overpaid, you way, way underpaid.) You look STUNNING. A+ purchase.




Aww thank you very much!! Xo


----------



## lvlouis

Jen123 said:


> Saw these at the buckhead tjs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999036
> 
> View attachment 2999037




How much?


----------



## echeng211

So jealous of those who've found great bags!

the ones in nyc are usually picked through, but random ones in Jersey, you can usually find some good clothing finds (i.e. Theory, Helmut Lang, Tory Burch, etc)


----------



## rainneday

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 3001673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this little dolce & gabbana for my birthday coming up. It was $199 but the tag said compare at $900 and I couldn't leave it



This is gorgeous!


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Rebecca Minkoof Wallet For Only $12.99 Plus Tax.

The Tag/Price Was Mismarked, But The Manager/Sales Associate Still Honored The Price For Me. *


----------



## sneezz

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 3001673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought this little dolce & gabbana for my birthday coming up. It was $199 but the tag said compare at $900 and I couldn't leave it



This is gorgeous on you! Beautiful buy! Happy birthday!

And I thought the Nanette Lepore dress I got for $100 from $298 was a steal!


----------



## hautestuffx

Jen123 said:


> Saw these at the buckhead tjs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999036
> 
> View attachment 2999037




Do you remember how much the red Balenciaga bag was?


----------



## Jen123

lvlouis said:


> how much?







hautestuffx said:


> do you remember how much the red balenciaga bag was?




1200


----------



## authenticplease

I saw these bags at TJMaxx in Buckhead(ATL,GA) yesterday evening. :ninja:


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this Parker dress for $199 debating on buying for an upcoming wedding on New Years. Not sure if I should wait for a price drop though.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Get it!! That is a good deal. If your TJ Maxx is like mine it will not last long.  You can always return it if you change your mine.  The return policy is your friend [emoji2]


----------



## bakeacookie

sparksfly said:


> Saw this Parker dress for $199 debating on buying for an upcoming wedding on New Years. Not sure if I should wait for a price drop though.
> 
> View attachment 3005884
> 
> View attachment 3005885



I'd say get it. The sequins could get damaged by careless shoppers by the time it gets marked down.


----------



## skyqueen

authenticplease said:


> I saw these bags at TJMaxx in Buckhead(ATL,GA) yesterday evening. :ninja:
> 
> View attachment 3005703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005704
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005705
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005714
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005716


Wow!





sparksfly said:


> Saw this Parker dress for $199 debating on buying for an upcoming wedding on New Years. Not sure if I should wait for a price drop though.
> 
> View attachment 3005884
> 
> View attachment 3005885




Gorgeous...get it before it's ruined! [emoji7]


----------



## Lolita88

authenticplease said:


> I saw these bags at TJMaxx in Buckhead(ATL,GA) yesterday evening. :ninja:
> 
> View attachment 3005703
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005704
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005705
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005706
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005711
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005714
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005715
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005716


That purple/wine Valentino wristlets is pretty!


----------



## pattytx

My tjmaxx has nothing like this!!


----------



## Teekay_

J. Brand Aidan jeans for $25 !


----------



## Ameee142

Found a pair of Joe's jeans for $20 pretty happy with it


----------



## myown

I was at TK Maxx in Hannover, Germany and saw a lot of designer pieces. but they all looked... blah, if you know what I mean. I love to go to shops and get (imo) expensive stuff and be all happy about that, but TK Maxx did´t gave me that feeling. I didn't bought anything.

Also there was a dress with the label "burberry silk"? 

And the more I read here, with all of you finding fake or wrong labeled pieces at TK/TJ made me don´t want anything even more... 
But I have to say I loved TJ Maxx in London. It was much cleaner. Maybe that was my problem in Hannover, that shop was so dirty and messy. I hate this bargain bin atmosphere...


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Saw this Parker dress for $199 debating on buying for an upcoming wedding on New Years. Not sure if I should wait for a price drop though.
> 
> View attachment 3005884
> 
> View attachment 3005885




Gorgeous!


----------



## HRHtcs

This white bal is at TJs Greenvale. It has a couple of pen marks at the back and is still around $1500 &#128544;


----------



## astromantic

Teekay_ said:


> J. Brand Aidan jeans for $25 !




That's good! I got mine for $30


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Fendi QuTweet red sticker!


----------



## hedgwin99

PrincessDarbe said:


> Fendi QuTweet red sticker!




Omg !!!!


----------



## Lolita88

Saw this Valentino at the TjMaxx Runway Caruth Plaza in Dallas, would have been great had it not of had a big dent in the front.


----------



## Lolita88

I was forgetting this one, TJMaxx Caruth Plaza in Dallas, it was on sale red tag for $599, but the strap was too short for me to wear crossbody.


----------



## sneezz

HRHtcs said:


> This white bal is at TJs Greenvale. It has a couple of pen marks at the back and is still around $1500 &#128544;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3012107
> View attachment 3012108



That's my TJs. They're ridiculously overpriced. That red canvas Gucci has been there forever.


----------



## HRHtcs

sneezz said:


> That's my TJs. They're ridiculously overpriced. That red canvas Gucci has been there forever.




Yeah I have to say I wasn't thrilled! I just moved to Long Island and am curious to check out the Commack runway store. Can't seem to figure out the good ones!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Lolita88 said:


> I was forgetting this one, TJMaxx Caruth Plaza in Dallas, it was on sale red tag for $599, but the strap was too short for me to wear crossbody.




Love it!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lolita88 said:


> Saw this Valentino at the TjMaxx Runway Caruth Plaza in Dallas, would have been great had it not of had a big dent in the front.




I see Celine in the background!


----------



## Lolita88

yakusoku.af said:


> I see Celine in the background!


The funny thing is I looked right past the Celine in store, I didn't notice it until I looked at the picture later, then I wondered how much it was.


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> Fendi QuTweet red sticker!


*Fendi QuTweet red sticker!  

*I sure hope you bought that ! What a great purse.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lolita88 said:


> The funny thing is I looked right past the Celine in store, I didn't notice it until I looked at the picture later, then I wondered how much it was.




They had the exact same one at my Tjmaxx last year. It was $2899.99, maybe it's still the same price.


----------



## mayumi

Did you buy it? Such a good deal!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

TJMAXX online has some really nice Valentino bags...I am all tapped out from my May celebration purchases and cannot take advantage [emoji22][emoji17]


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Just bought the Qutweet 2jours and now I find 3jours red sticker. My checkbook is hurting.


----------



## authenticplease

PrincessDarbe said:


> Just bought the Qutweet 2jours and now I find 3jours red sticker. My checkbook is hurting.



I hope you bought it!  That is a super sweet price


----------



## PrincessDarbe

authenticplease said:


> I hope you bought it!  That is a super sweet price



I did! Too good to pass up. Dustbag, tag, and strap all look good. Went months without a find and then you find something great. Love runway stores.


----------



## authenticplease

These were at the TJM on Howell Mill in ATL....


----------



## Lolita88

yakusoku.af said:


> They had the exact same one at my Tjmaxx last year. It was $2899.99, maybe it's still the same price.



That's extreme, sometimes I feel like you can get better deals at the department store, that's half of the LV Capucines I've been wanting.


----------



## Lolita88

I even saw one of those Fendi signature roll totes at Dallas Caruth Plaza but it really didn't go down much from retail and I didn't really need a tote. But, I really love TJMaxx Runway I have gotten countless good finds and it looks like they're really freshening up merchandise, it had good selection this past visit. I haven't gone to the one on Preston Road Dallas in some time so I'm curious about their selection.


----------



## Lolita88

That Chloe is so cute and it's such a good price!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Lolita88 said:


> I even saw one of those Fendi signature roll totes at Dallas Caruth Plaza but it really didn't go down much from retail and I didn't really need a tote. But, I really love TJMaxx Runway I have gotten countless good finds and it looks like they're really freshening up merchandise, it had good selection this past visit. I haven't gone to the one on Preston Road Dallas in some time so I'm curious about their selection.


 
It's ok, was there yesterday and didn't see much new stuff!


----------



## Lolita88

AmeeLVSBags said:


> It's ok, was there yesterday and didn't see much new stuff!



I was planning to go to see the runway dresses but I got discouraged since I didn't find anything except a nail polish at Caruth&#128540;.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lolita88 said:


> That's extreme, sometimes I feel like you can get better deals at the department store, that's half of the LV Capucines I've been wanting.




Celine bags haven't been popping up with high discounts at TjMaxx lately. Most of them that I've seen posted on IG have only been around 10% off the department store prices. 
When I bought my trapeze a few years ago it was around 50% discount. 
I just got an email that Saks is having a price increase for Celine on June 8th too!


----------



## yoyo7

Bought this Rag & Bone leather jacket for $299 at TJ Maxx DC Friendship Heights.  Great quality but a bit heavy.  

http://www.blueandcream.com/women-s...GnaJIumAkzJVI8MIPuPlXQ0R5yd5TAgegkaAuRP8P8HAQ


----------



## CaribeanQueen

yoyo7 said:


> Bought this Rag & Bone leather jacket for $299 at TJ Maxx DC Friendship Heights.  Great quality but a bit heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blueandcream.com/women-s...GnaJIumAkzJVI8MIPuPlXQ0R5yd5TAgegkaAuRP8P8HAQ




Congrats! That store is close to me.  Did they have any great finds in the designer bags section?


----------



## megcurry

At our TJ Maxx in Poughkeepsie, NY, they are now putting the Michael Michael Kors bags on plastic-covered retractable wire security tethers!   I dislike this BUT it beats them not having them at all.  Have not figured out why MK is singled out or if there's a price threshhold.  

Spotted three large Sophie bags (two black, one luggage) for $229 but they had a gold engraved Michael Kors faceplate on them instead of just the gold letters.    Looked nice but 
all had some sort of scratch or blemish on the soft leather.  

Sorry had to run back to work so no pics this time.


----------



## vesperholly

megcurry said:


> At our TJ Maxx in Poughkeepsie, NY, they are now putting the Michael Michael Kors bags on plastic-covered retractable wire security tethers!   I dislike this BUT it beats them not having them at all.  Have not figured out why MK is singled out or if there's a price threshhold.



It seems to be by brand, because I spotted some $89 Kate Spade purses on those tethers but a $99 Calvin Klein purse all by itself. So far I've seen MK, Coach and Kate Spade hooked up. I've never seen Kate Spade at TJMaxx stores in my area and suddenly we have a bunch.


----------



## sneezz

HRHtcs said:


> Yeah I have to say I wasn't thrilled! I just moved to Long Island and am curious to check out the Commack runway store. Can't seem to figure out the good ones!



Welcome to LI! I haven't been there but I have scored some nice things at the Greenvale store like Rag and Bone Kinsey booties and my recent purchase of a Nanette Lepore dress. It's a hit or miss. Good luck at the Commack store!


----------



## megcurry

vesperholly said:


> It seems to be by brand, because I spotted some $89 Kate Spade purses on those tethers but a $99 Calvin Klein purse all by itself. So far I've seen MK, Coach and Kate Spade hooked up. I've never seen Kate Spade at TJMaxx stores in my area and suddenly we have a bunch.




Yes we have had a lot more Kate Spade this year in our Poughkeepsie NY TJ Maxx.  And a few Rebecca Minkoff.  But folks don't seem to know what those RM are and they tend to sit around and get marked down.  There is a white MAB tote with rose gold hardware and I think it is the large size.


----------



## crystalsweet

elation said:


> In case anyone in the GTA is looking, the Marshalls at John and Richmond has a Kate Spade Beau bag. $299


omg im crying right now. i wish i had seen this sooner. i need to call them tomorrow to see if they still have this!!


----------



## FutureArt

more_CHOOS said:


> My local Marshalls carry Gucci, Prada, Versace also...stuff that are $1-2k+ down to less than $300.  I never knew they carry such high end stuff until I went one day...they do sell True Religions, COH, 7s, and a host of other designer jeans for like $70-$100.


Thanks! I'll check it tomorrow...


----------



## jorton

Spotted these at my local tkmaxx for £50. Don't need them and already spent a lot of money this month. Was so tempted. Thought about buying and then deciding but I don't think I would get enough use out of them with the small amount of sun we get here. Please someone tell me I made the right decision and didn't need them anyway &#128546;


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

jorton said:


> Spotted these at my local tkmaxx for £50. Don't need them and already spent a lot of money this month. Was so tempted. Thought about buying and then deciding but I don't think I would get enough use out of them with the small amount of sun we get here. Please someone tell me I made the right decision and didn't need them anyway [emoji22]




I bought the light brown version of these at Nordstrom Rack and ended up returning them. They're very heavy and hard to wear. They're gorgeous, but you made the right decision!


----------



## jorton

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I bought the light brown version of these at Nordstrom Rack and ended up returning them. They're very heavy and hard to wear. They're gorgeous, but you made the right decision!



Thanks for the input! 
Yeah they did feel tight on my face, which is why it was a bit easier to leave them, I figured after a while they would make my head feel sore.


----------



## elation

crystalsweet said:


> omg im crying right now. i wish i had seen this sooner. i need to call them tomorrow to see if they still have this!!



It was still there when I stopped by early this week, so best of luck!


----------



## louvigilante

jorton said:


> Spotted these at my local tkmaxx for £50. Don't need them and already spent a lot of money this month. Was so tempted. Thought about buying and then deciding but I don't think I would get enough use out of them with the small amount of sun we get here. Please someone tell me I made the right decision and didn't need them anyway [emoji22]




They are beautiful but if not worn enough then good for you leaving them for someone else. I passed up on these because they felt just a little too trendy for me and isn't me. Love to look at them though.


----------



## Milky caramel

Rachel zoe wide crystal bracelet.orig $495, bought it for $100+ tax


----------



## Milky caramel

Charriol  earing with lime citrine and diamonds, original price $1295.00. Got it for $379.99 + tax. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Milky caramel said:


> Charriol  earing with lime citrine and diamonds, original price $1295.00. Got it for $379.99 + tax. Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous!


----------



## merrydish

Milky caramel said:


> Charriol  earing with lime citrine and diamonds, original price $1295.00. Got it for $379.99 + tax. Thanks for letting me share



Super buy......gorgeous and great price!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Milky caramel

PrincessDarbe said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks


----------



## Milky caramel

merrydish said:


> Super buy......gorgeous and great price!!! So happy for you!


Thanks, luv it


----------



## yakusoku.af

Saw these Dior sandals for $459.99 at Honolulu Tj Maxx


----------



## NFSINGH

It depends where your Marshalls is located. So carry a high end section


----------



## justa9url

No idea how to rotate the picture but these were a steal at Marshalls Toronto.


----------



## justa9url

No idea why it didn't attach...


----------



## TravelBug

Got this dress in fuchsia on clearance at Marshalls for $129.

http://www.shopbop.com/new-julian-t...her-shopbysize-viewall&os=false&colorId=79966


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

justa9url said:


> No idea why it didn't attach...



Those shoes look like a pair my grandad had in the 70's. They were his "fancy" shoes-LOL!!


----------



## justa9url

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Those shoes look like a pair my grandad had in the 70's. They were his "fancy" shoes-LOL!!



Haha! I think that's the inspiration for these ones.


----------



## tickedoffchick

justa9url said:


> Haha! I think that's the inspiration for these ones.


Funny story: My dad, the ultimate bargain hunter, took us to one of the original Marshalls stores sometime in the late '70s; My mother was not at all impressed but my father, who was probably in his late 30s at the time, found a pair of patent leather shoes that he had to buy -- we teased him that they were his disco shoes. They were designer -- maybe Ferragamo. I'm not sure he ever wore them but a couple of years later, our dog found and destroyed them. I felt awful for my father.


----------



## Typhi

I'm not sure if there is a Winners thread but I saw these @ Winners Heartland, Mississauga,  ON


----------



## mpepe32

Typhi said:


> I'm not sure if there is a Winners thread but I saw these @ Winners Heartland, Mississauga,  ON


Wow!  Items are Gorgeous!  Did you get anything?


----------



## sparksfly

Ralph Lauren black label:







Robert Rodiguez jacket:





Rag and Bone:





Gucci:


----------



## Typhi

mpepe32 said:


> Wow!  Items are Gorgeous!  Did you get anything?



No I did not I am currently only obsessed with one item in particular (for once) . To tell you the truth the shoes were too big & a bit beat up. The Valentino bag was not me. 

I thought about the black & white but I was not sure if it was a good price in cnd $ (i think it was a large size tho).

That Winner's has is carrying lots of high end designers now.


----------



## rainneday

sparksfly said:


> Ralph Lauren black label:
> View attachment 3027698
> 
> View attachment 3027699
> 
> View attachment 3027700
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027697



Wow! Does the black label blouse say $44? Amazing.


----------



## Lolita88

yakusoku.af said:


> Saw these Dior sandals for $459.99 at Honolulu Tj Maxx
> View attachment 3023953


I saw these at the TJMaxx Caruth plaza, and got all excited, but I passed since my fiancée said , "Ooh, now those are nice they look real comfortable, like Crocs!" The moment he described Dior as comfortable and compared it to Crocs, I got turned off. :giggles:


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lolita88 said:


> I saw these at the TJMaxx Caruth plaza, and got all excited, but I passed since my fiancée said , "Ooh, now those are nice they look real comfortable, like Crocs!" The moment he described Dior as comfortable and compared it to Crocs, I got turned off. :giggles:




Lol! $470 crocs! Was he shocked when you told him how much they were? That's over 100 pairs of crocs lol


----------



## Lolita88

yakusoku.af said:


> Lol! $470 crocs! Was he shocked when you told him how much they were? That's over 100 pairs of crocs lol



It's funny because his thinking is, if it's at TJMaxx it has to be be a good deal, so I showed him the price and he said, "that means they must have been at least a thousand at Neiman" then he started talking about how I need good quality, comfortable walking shoes! he doesn't get how sometimes TJMaxx doesn't do good markdowns...


----------



## yakusoku.af

Lolita88 said:


> It's funny because his thinking is, if it's at TJMaxx it has to be be a good deal, so I showed him the price and he said, "that means they must have been at least a thousand at Neiman" then he started talking about how I need good quality, comfortable walking shoes! he doesn't get how sometimes TJMaxx doesn't do good markdowns...




I showed my bf the picture and he said they were ugly lol he liked them even less when I told them how much they were lol He knows I've found louboutins for less than that at the Barneys outlet.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

tickedoffchick said:


> Funny story: My dad, the ultimate bargain hunter, took us to one of the original Marshalls stores sometime in the late '70s; My mother was not at all impressed but my father, who was probably in his late 30s at the time, found a pair of patent leather shoes that he had to buy -- we teased him that they were his disco shoes. They were designer -- maybe Ferragamo. I'm not sure he ever wore them but a couple of years later, our dog found and destroyed them. I felt awful for my father.



That story is hilarious!! Don't feel too bad, I found a professional pic of my dad in a denim "onesie/jumper"  with a red silk butterfly collar shirt from the 70's. It made tears fall from my eyes from laughter!! I can only imagine what his choice of footwear had to be. He can't remember but I know that they had a huge heel on them. My brothers and I used to have shoe battles by throwing them at each other while home alone. I'm the only girl so I either joined in or got left out by my jerk brothers. God that was fun! BTW-The jumper was super tight too.


----------



## tickedoffchick

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> That story is hilarious!! Don't feel too bad, I found a professional pic of my dad in a denim "onesie/jumper"  with a red silk butterfly collar shirt from the 70's. It made tears fall from my eyes from laughter!! I can only imagine what his choice of footwear had to be. He can't remember but I know that they had a huge heel on them. My brothers and I used to have shoe battles by throwing them at each other while home alone. I'm the only girl so I either joined in or got left out by my jerk brothers. God that was fun! BTW-The jumper was super tight too.


LOL -- It's so funny how you forget that your parents were young and "hip" once. Especially in the '70s. Thanks for sharing your story!

My dad's last great bargain before he passed was a suede jacket he paid $14 dollars for (combination of clearance, discount and coupons) from Macy's.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

tickedoffchick said:


> LOL -- It's so funny how you forget that your parents were young and "hip" once. Especially in the '70s. Thanks for sharing your story!
> 
> My dad's last great bargain before he passed was a suede jacket he paid $14 dollars for (combination of clearance, discount and coupons) from Macy's.



Sorry to hear your dad has passed. My dad is super cheap and I don't think I have ever seen him pay retail on anything in my life. He says everything is negotiable. He would take senior discount before he was even of age to receive it LOL!! He is a deal cutter bigtime. He rolls his eyes at "prices marked" and gets it cheaper, appliances, cars etc....


----------



## sparksfly

rainneday said:


> Wow! Does the black label blouse say $44? Amazing.




Yes. Retails for $1,400. 100% silk. The collar scarf thing was so heavy and nicely beaded. 

Was too big for me(size 6) and my sister thought it would be too small for my mom otherwise I would have brought it home with me. 

Ended up with these Lilly Pulitzer Liza shorts in resort white Maine. Only $25


----------



## rainneday

sparksfly said:


> Yes. Retails for $1,400. 100% silk. The collar scarf thing was so heavy and nicely beaded.
> 
> Was too big for me(size 6) and my sister thought it would be too small for my mom otherwise I would have brought it home with me.
> 
> Ended up with these Lilly Pulitzer Liza shorts in resort white Maine. Only $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028448



It's my size!  My TJ never marks anything designer down that low. 

Those shorts are great too! Wow, your location has some amazing finds!


----------



## sparksfly

rainneday said:


> It's my size!  My TJ never marks anything designer down that low.
> 
> Those shorts are great too! Wow, your location has some amazing finds!




This ones a TJX home goods. Don't normally go to it. It's in a mall with nothing. The lady searching the racks before me snagged a Pucci on sale. Not sure of the price. 

Never see anything that good!

Surprised the shorts fit. They're a 0. I'm normally a 4 but a 2 in Lilly. The 2 would have fit better but it was the only one so I'll squeeze.


----------



## rainneday

sparksfly said:


> This ones a TJX home goods. Don't normally go to it. It's in a mall with nothing. The lady searching the racks before me snagged a Pucci on sale. Not sure of the price.
> 
> Never see anything that good!



Wow!!!


----------



## sparksfly

rainneday said:


> Wow!!!




Yeah, all I saw was the Emillio Pucci tag in her hands. Nothing else.


----------



## sunnyflies

sparksfly said:


> Yes. Retails for $1,400. 100% silk. The collar scarf thing was so heavy and nicely beaded.
> 
> Was too big for me(size 6) and my sister thought it would be too small for my mom otherwise I would have brought it home with me.
> 
> Ended up with these Lilly Pulitzer Liza shorts in resort white Maine. Only $25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028448



RL Black Label runs very small. Did you try it? 
I would love to have a blouse like that one, but would need a 10 or 12 in Black label. My DD wears a 4-6 normally, but takes a 10 in RL Black Label.


----------



## sparksfly

sunnyflies said:


> RL Black Label runs very small. Did you try it?
> 
> I would love to have a blouse like that one, but would need a 10 or 12 in Black label. My DD wears a 4-6 normally, but takes a 10 in RL Black Label.




I didn't because I assumed it wouldn't fit.

It was so pretty but I pictured my mom wearing it, not me. If you get what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Ivan4

sparksfly said:


> Ralph Lauren black label:
> View attachment 3027698
> 
> View attachment 3027699
> 
> View attachment 3027700
> 
> 
> Robert Rodiguez jacket:
> View attachment 3027701
> 
> View attachment 3027702
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone:
> View attachment 3027703
> 
> View attachment 3027704
> 
> 
> Gucci:
> View attachment 3027705
> 
> View attachment 3027706
> 
> View attachment 3027697




Amazing finds!!


----------



## cres911

sparksfly said:


> I didn't because I assumed it wouldn't fit.
> 
> It was so pretty but I pictured my mom wearing it, not me. If you get what I'm trying to say.




Amazing finds!!! Which TJM did u see that in?


----------



## Peach08

got these Fendi booties for 40.00$!!!! at Winners 

i know they are a couple seasons old, but will be amazing for the fall


----------



## chocolagirl

Peach08 said:


> got these Fendi booties for 40.00$!!!! at Winners
> 
> i know they are a couple seasons old, but will be amazing for the fall


lovely! which winners?


----------



## Peach08

chocolagirl said:


> lovely! which winners?



im in montreal, do these were from the downtown location


----------



## LuxeDeb

Peach08 said:


> got these Fendi booties for 40.00$!!!! at Winners
> 
> i know they are a couple seasons old, but will be amazing for the fall


 

Wow, those are adorable, sexy booties! I'd like to see how many clearance stickers they had on them!


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> Wow, those are adorable, sexy booties! I'd like to see how many clearance stickers they had on them!



there were 10 markdowns, starting price was 400$ and made it all the way down to 40!

couldn't believe they were still sitting there for that price


----------



## katran26

Peach08 said:


> got these Fendi booties for 40.00$!!!! at Winners
> 
> i know they are a couple seasons old, but will be amazing for the fall




Amazing find!!! Congrats


----------



## Peach08

katran26 said:


> Amazing find!!! Congrats




Thank you


----------



## afsweet

Spotted valentino rockstud accessories yesterday at TJ Maxx in Georgetown. No idea what the prices are though.


----------



## Peach08

Went a little sunglasses happy at marshalls yesterday 







2 pairs of missoni : purple wayfare style for 30$ and red tinted round ones for 22$
And a pair of bronze jil sanders aviators for 16$ 

I had previously purchased the jil sanders in black and love them so much had to get the bronze as well


----------



## CaribeanQueen

stephc005 said:


> Spotted valentino rockstud accessories yesterday at TJ Maxx in Georgetown. No idea what the prices are though.




Wow!  I am at that very store right now and the rockstud glam lock is gone.  I am thinking about getting the blue Valentino camera bag.  It ismarked down to $599.00 from $999 and it is selling at Nordstom for $1395


----------



## authenticplease

stephc005 said:


> Spotted valentino rockstud accessories yesterday at TJ Maxx in Georgetown. No idea what the prices are though.





CaribeanQueen said:


> Wow!  I am at that very store right now and the rockstud glam lock is gone.  I am thinking about getting the blue Valentino camera bag.  It ismarked down to $599.00 from $999 and it is selling at Nordstom for $1395



I was excited to see that the GlamLock was marked down.....I wish I knew the markdown price!  

I really like the blue Val camera bag......I have been really enjoying crossbody bags lately!  The price is nice but do you see yourself using it or are your sale googles on


----------



## authenticplease

Peach08 said:


> Went a little sunglasses happy at marshalls yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3031682
> View attachment 3031684
> View attachment 3031686
> View attachment 3031687
> 
> 
> 2 pairs of missoni : purple wayfare style for 30$ and red tinted round ones for 22$
> And a pair of bronze jil sanders aviators for 16$
> 
> I had previously purchased the jil sanders in black and love them so much had to get the bronze as well



Sweet to find 3nice pairs of sunnies for less than $100


----------



## CaribeanQueen

authenticplease said:


> I was excited to see that the GlamLock was marked down.....I wish I knew the markdown price!
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the blue Val camera bag......I have been really enjoying crossbody bags lately!  The price is nice but do you see yourself using it or are your sale googles on




I've wanted a bag from the rockstud collection and I love this blue but didn't want to pay full price.  It will get used[emoji8][emoji16]


----------



## Shopmore

There is a yellow mini (or small?) Fendi 2jours marked down to $800-ish at TJ Maxx in Oakbrook, il


----------



## devik

authenticplease said:


> I was excited to see that the GlamLock was marked down.....I wish I knew the markdown price!
> 
> I really like the blue Val camera bag......I have been really enjoying crossbody bags lately!  The price is nice but do you see yourself using it *or are your sale googles on*



"sale goggles" - what a perfect phrase!!! I'm totally gonna be using that!


----------



## alexandram

Shopmore said:


> There is a yellow mini (or small?) Fendi 2jours marked down to $800-ish at TJ Maxx in Oakbrook, il



Gone! Couldn't find it last night.


----------



## HampsteadLV

$59.00 Father's day at Marshalls- CT


----------



## NordstromRack

I know this is off topic, but I have a question for you all.  I went to TJMaxx several months ago and they had Anthropologie overstock.  I wonder how they got that inventory.  Does anybody know a jobber that handles Anthro overstock?

Right now, TJMaxx has some JCrew tops in stock.  I wonder the same about that inventory, too.  Anybody have any leads for this information?


----------



## myown

wrong thread, sorry


----------



## Jen123

NordstromRack said:


> I know this is off topic, but I have a question for you all.  I went to TJMaxx several months ago and they had Anthropologie overstock.  I wonder how they got that inventory.  Does anybody know a jobber that handles Anthro overstock?
> 
> Right now, TJMaxx has some JCrew tops in stock.  I wonder the same about that inventory, too.  Anybody have any leads for this information?




Mine has some j crew too! I was wondering about that


----------



## Leto

Jen123 said:


> Mine has some j crew too! I was wondering about that




Wait what??? Jcrew at tjmaxx? Can somebody provide pictures and pricing? Is the labels marked or cut? Jen, what is your location?


----------



## Raffaluv

Jen123 said:


> Mine has some j crew too! I was wondering about that


 
I've also recently seen Ann Taylor Loft


----------



## Raffaluv

NordstromRack said:


> I know this is off topic, but I have a question for you all.  I went to TJMaxx several months ago and they had Anthropologie overstock.  I wonder how they got that inventory.  Does anybody know a jobber that handles Anthro overstock?
> 
> Right now, TJMaxx has some JCrew tops in stock.  I wonder the same about that inventory, too.  Anybody have any leads for this information?


 

Apologize but what is a jobber?


----------



## Jen123

Leto said:


> Wait what??? Jcrew at tjmaxx? Can somebody provide pictures and pricing? Is the labels marked or cut? Jen, what is your location?




Next time I go I can take pictures. The labels were not marked or cut from what I remember. I am in Asheville


----------



## Leto

Jen123 said:


> Next time I go I can take pictures. The labels were not marked or cut from what I remember. I am in Asheville




Thank you! That's NC, correct? Would make sense too since Jcrew has a warehouse close by.


----------



## Teekay_

Leto said:


> Wait what??? Jcrew at tjmaxx? Can somebody provide pictures and pricing? Is the labels marked or cut? Jen, what is your location?


My TJ Maxx in Wilkes Barre, PA had J. Crew too- I was very surprised.  Mostly tees/tanks from what I noticed.  Priced 20-25$-  I passed because it didn't strike me as a deal.
I know this tee was there:
https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees2/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~A7286/A7286.jsp


----------



## louvigilante

I'm guessing they buy bulk (past season stuff). I've also seen Hollister, Express, Aeropostale, some other younger brand but I forgot the name.


----------



## Leto

Teekay_ said:


> My TJ Maxx in Wilkes Barre, PA had J. Crew too- I was very surprised.  Mostly tees/tanks from what I noticed.  Priced 20-25$-  I passed because it didn't strike me as a deal.
> 
> I know this tee was there:
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/womens_category/knitstees2/shortsleevetees/PRDOVR~A7286/A7286.jsp




Thank you. I agree that the price isn't good. you can get tees and tanks for cheaper during a good Jcrew sale!


----------



## Jen123

Leto said:


> Thank you! That's NC, correct? Would make sense too since Jcrew has a warehouse close by.




Yes it is in nc ... I have also seen All Saints and topshop too, which were even more surprising!


----------



## louvigilante

I've seen topshop in mine too.


----------



## ememtiny

Spotted J.Crew today at my local tj maxx. Tees too expensive for tj maxx and a jumpers I found in the lingerie section. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Then a fabric Chloe bag.


----------



## Leto

ememtiny said:


> Spotted J.Crew today at my local tj maxx. Tees too expensive for tj maxx and a jumpers I found in the lingerie section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054657
> View attachment 3054658
> 
> 
> Then a fabric Chloe bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3054659
> View attachment 3054661




Thank you for sharing the Jcrew pictures! I will stop at my TJs tomorrow and see if they have any. But $40 for a Shirt is a lot.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Just scored some cute ferragamos at Marshalls


----------



## buyingpig

elisainthecity said:


> View attachment 3054693
> View attachment 3054694
> 
> 
> Just scored some cute ferragamos at Marshalls



Congrats, great price!


----------



## ememtiny

Leto said:


> Thank you for sharing the Jcrew pictures! I will stop at my TJs tomorrow and see if they have any. But $40 for a Shirt is a lot.




It's so weird how stuff pops up there! I've noticed that mark downs take FOREVER now. I've had my eyes on a Vince too for months now and nothing. Almost everything in clearance has been there for a while.


----------



## Peach08

Scored on denim this weekend 

these rag and bone Jean shorts 
24$!




Paige Indio zip for 15$

And rag and bone zipper Capri for 38$



My marshals and winners (Canadian tj maxx) had tons of designer denim - diesel true religion rag and bone j brand etc all for 30-45 a pair. Waiting for a couple more pairs to be further reduced


----------



## astromantic

Peach08 said:


> My marshals and winners (Canadian tj maxx) had tons of designer denim - diesel true religion rag and bone j brand etc all for 30-45 a pair. Waiting for a couple more pairs to be further reduced




Nice! Fellow Canadian! Are you in the GTA? I'm guessing the semi annual clearance will start soon! Time to hit Winners!


----------



## ktstrack

Hi, I'm new here. If anyone is in the north suburbs (Chicago) the TJMaxx/Homegoods in Mundelein has 50-70% off clearance (pretty much yellow tag prices minus the yellow stickers)

Spotted:
- Michael Kors Doris (not to be confused with Michael by Michael Kors) for $50 clearance (orig TJM $200)

cdnb.lystit.com/photos/f9d4-2014/02/07/michael-kors-black-doris-leather-sandals-product-1-17378788-4-524082273-normal_large_flex.jpeg

- Marc Jacobs perfume gift sets (100ml, lotion and rollerball in sleek black case) - $29 clearance

- TONS of James Perse tees - $20-35 clearance

- Vince tops. $30-50 clearance.


----------



## Peach08

astromantic said:


> Nice! Fellow Canadian! Are you in the GTA? I'm guessing the semi annual clearance will start soon! Time to hit Winners!




I'm in Montreal! 
But yes the semi annual clearance is soon approaching 
Looks like it should be good


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at Tj Maxx Honolulu
McQueen bag has been here for a few months and finally got marked down a second time. The others bags didn't though.


----------



## authenticplease

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at Tj Maxx Honolulu
> McQueen bag has been here for a few months and finally got marked down a second time. The others bags didn't though.
> View attachment 3058688



What a sweet markdown!!


----------



## StopHammertime

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at Tj Maxx Honolulu
> McQueen bag has been here for a few months and finally got marked down a second time. The others bags didn't though.
> View attachment 3058688




Cute bag. Wish we had nice things like that at my TJ's!


----------



## LuxeDeb

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at Tj Maxx Honolulu
> McQueen bag has been here for a few months and finally got marked down a second time. The others bags didn't though.
> View attachment 3058688




You lucky girl! I hope you bought it! I would have loved that bag. And the price omg! My store had the larger McQueen flap bag in cream about 6 months ago & someone bought it on first markdown at $800. I was at my store today hoping for 2nd markdowns. Nothing yet. 2 of the 3 bags I wanted just sold.[emoji20]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at Tj Maxx Honolulu
> McQueen bag has been here for a few months and finally got marked down a second time. The others bags didn't though.
> View attachment 3058688



What! That's a steal! I hope you purchased it.  Very cute bag!


----------



## yakusoku.af

authenticplease said:


> What a sweet markdown!!




I was hoping the mini Saint Laurent duffle got a similar markdown but it's still $860


----------



## yakusoku.af

StopHammertime said:


> Cute bag. Wish we had nice things like that at my TJ's!




They had one of the McQueen Manta clutches a few months ago but it sold pretty quickly


----------



## yakusoku.af

LuxeDeb said:


> You lucky girl! I hope you bought it! I would have loved that bag. And the price omg! My store had the larger McQueen flap bag in cream about 6 months ago & someone bought it on first markdown at $800. I was at my store today hoping for 2nd markdowns. Nothing yet. 2 of the 3 bags I wanted just sold.[emoji20]




I didn't! It's hard for me to function with a mini bag.  And I'm going to on a trip later this year and I'm on a ban lol


----------



## yakusoku.af

elisainthecity said:


> What! That's a steal! I hope you purchased it.  Very cute bag!




I didn't! I thought it was a good price too but I'm on a ban lol And I need something bigger for a daily bag


----------



## legibet

Original price $250. 
TJmaxx price $29


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Wow, great price!



legibet said:


> Original price $250.
> TJmaxx price $29


----------



## StopHammertime

legibet said:


> Original price $250.
> 
> TJmaxx price $29




We have that same watch at my TJ's, same price on clearance. Been considering it, it's so cute!


----------



## Jen123

I got 6 Vince silk blouses last night for $40 each! Haven't found Vince that cheap in a longgggg time


----------



## My3boyscde

There were a bunch of DVF wrap dresses marked down to $59 at my store. I've been watching them to hit under $100. Sadly, the wrap dress didn't look great on my small chest but I did snag this mock wrap dress for $49. Fits like a glove and I love it&#128525;


----------



## morejunkny

StopHammertime said:


> We have that same watch at my TJ's, same price on clearance. Been considering it, it's so cute!




Ugh, I bought it red ticketed a month ago for $59!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I just tried to look at the Runway section on the website and it says page no longer available.  I wonder if they are getting rid of it online and in the stores as well


----------



## PrincessDarbe

CaribeanQueen said:


> I just tried to look at the Runway section on the website and it says page no longer available.  I wonder if they are getting rid of it online and in the stores as well



I hope not!! Although my bank account would be happier.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

PrincessDarbe said:


> I hope not!! Although my bank account would be happier.




I sent them a message and the page is back up.Apparently a technical issue


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

My3boyscde said:


> There were a bunch of DVF wrap dresses marked down to $59 at my store. I've been watching them to hit under $100. Sadly, the wrap dress didn't look great on my small chest but I did snag this mock wrap dress for $49. Fits like a glove and I love it[emoji7]




I bought that same dress 2 weeks ago on sale for $119! I returned it today since its selling for so much less, and I wasn't totally sold on the print for me. What a great deal! I'm going to check my runway store later and see what they have!


----------



## louvigilante

My3boyscde said:


> There were a bunch of DVF wrap dresses marked down to $59 at my store. I've been watching them to hit under $100. Sadly, the wrap dress didn't look great on my small chest but I did snag this mock wrap dress for $49. Fits like a glove and I love it[emoji7]




I just got the wrap dress for 39 today. Haven't tried it on so we'll see if I keep it.


----------



## HHPmom

My3boyscde said:


> There were a bunch of DVF wrap dresses marked down to $59 at my store. I've been watching them to hit under $100. Sadly, the wrap dress didn't look great on my small chest but I did snag this mock wrap dress for $49. Fits like a glove and I love it&#128525;



Are these DVF dresses silk jersey or are they polyester or rayon? TIA.


----------



## glasskey

Wanted a DvF wrap dress but none left in my size at the stores I visited, sob.

I'm on the road again so of course I hit the nearest Runway. My best find was this McQueen mini Legend crossbody in green (sorry no pics today only links). http://www.lyst.com/bags/alexander-mcqueen-mini-legend-crossbody-bag-green/

I wasn't sure about the color but then I thought of a bunch of things I could wear it with so I will probably keep. $300 (80% off retail $1525, original TJM price $1000.)

A really cool wide $350 Tory Burch resin cuff for $20...I can't find it online. I'm not a huge Tory person but this has a sort of tortoise print and the logo is very tiny and discreet so it's OK. 

I really hit the jackpot in the home goods clearance though! Mostly to restock my gift closer. 

$40 Bodum teapot sets for $5. 

Kate Spade Xmas ornaments for $5, still in boxes. 

Kate Spade dachsund printed appetizer plate for $10 (http://www.amazon.com/kate-spade-new-york-Dachshund/dp/B00FZDLQKA). 

Kate Spade polka dot champagne glasses for $5 (http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...=pla&catargetid=120156070000345775&cadevice=m)

And some assorted organizational/bakeware/etc. Things for $1-3. Like, do I need cookie molds? (http://www.amazon.com/Fred-Friends-PRESSED-Number-Style-Stampers/dp/B008XCZ21Y). Well, no, but $2, whatever, right?


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

louvigilante said:


> I just got the wrap dress for 39 today. Haven't tried it on so we'll see if I keep it.







My3boyscde said:


> There were a bunch of DVF wrap dresses marked down to $59 at my store. I've been watching them to hit under $100. Sadly, the wrap dress didn't look great on my small chest but I did snag this mock wrap dress for $49. Fits like a glove and I love it[emoji7]




I went to another store and it's still $94! Boo. I'll wait.


----------



## LuxeDeb

glasskey said:


> Wanted a DvF wrap dress but none left in my size at the stores I visited, sob.
> 
> I'm on the road again so of course I hit the nearest Runway. My best find was this McQueen mini Legend crossbody in green (sorry no pics today only links). http://www.lyst.com/bags/alexander-mcqueen-mini-legend-crossbody-bag-green/
> 
> I wasn't sure about the color but then I thought of a bunch of things I could wear it with so I will probably keep. $300 (80% off retail $1525, original TJM price $1000.)
> 
> A really cool wide $350 Tory Burch resin cuff for $20...I can't find it online. I'm not a huge Tory person but this has a sort of tortoise print and the logo is very tiny and discreet so it's OK.
> 
> I really hit the jackpot in the home goods clearance though! Mostly to restock my gift closer.
> 
> $40 Bodum teapot sets for $5.
> 
> Kate Spade Xmas ornaments for $5, still in boxes.
> 
> Kate Spade dachsund printed appetizer plate for $10 (http://www.amazon.com/kate-spade-new-york-Dachshund/dp/B00FZDLQKA).
> 
> Kate Spade polka dot champagne glasses for $5 (http://m.bloomingdales.com/shop/pro...=pla&catargetid=120156070000345775&cadevice=m)
> 
> And some assorted organizational/bakeware/etc. Things for $1-3. Like, do I need cookie molds? (http://www.amazon.com/Fred-Friends-PRESSED-Number-Style-Stampers/dp/B008XCZ21Y). Well, no, but $2, whatever, right?


 
You got some great stuff! That Kate Spade dachshund platter is totally adorable. I love the green color of the McQueen bag. I have seen one here. It's so tiny, but if ours makes it to $300 I might have to get it. I keep hearing of 2nd markdowns on bags, but it has not happened here yet. It's hard to be patient when you keep seeing people buy on first markdown & you just want to say "don't you know they are about to.........


----------



## Typhi

These were at Winners Bathurst and Lawrence yesterday


----------



## Typhi

As well as these...I saw this colour and black size 7, 7.5 and 8


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

I was very close to ordering a pair of Nike Internationalist sneakers from the Nordstrom sale, then I happened upon these at TJ Maxx- for $39.99!


And I like this color combo better.


----------



## Shopmore

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I was very close to ordering a pair of Nike Internationalist sneakers from the Nordstrom sale, then I happened upon these at TJ Maxx- for $39.99!
> View attachment 3064540
> 
> And I like this color combo better.



Love it!


----------



## staceyjan

Leto said:


> Wait what??? Jcrew at tjmaxx? Can somebody provide pictures and pricing? Is the labels marked or cut? Jen, what is your location?



I just tired a pink tank on with tiny holes near the chest area and under the arms.  It was really cute and about $25 but I passed on it because I would have to wear a tank under it, it was a little see thru.


----------



## Leto

staceyjan said:


> I just tired a pink tank on with tiny holes near the chest area and under the arms.  It was really cute and about $25 but I passed on it because I would have to wear a tank under it, it was a little see thru.




Thanks for the Intel. $25 for a tank is steep. I buy mi e usually from the sale for below $10


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> I was very close to ordering a pair of Nike Internationalist sneakers from the Nordstrom sale, then I happened upon these at TJ Maxx- for $39.99!
> View attachment 3064540
> 
> And I like this color combo better.



Yep, I would have bought those sneaks in every color I could find for 40 bucks!! I usually spend 120+ for nikes. Great deal!! I might check in my stores Friday for a pair.


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Yep, I would have bought those sneaks in every color I could find for 40 bucks!! I usually spend 120+ for nikes. Great deal!! I might check in my stores Friday for a pair.




I would have too! This was the only pair I saw in any size, and happened to be my size! Good luck finding some!


----------



## Valeriee

I came across one of those classic Missoni scarves today.  What's a good price for it?  Marshalls was originally asking $79.99 and now it's marked down to $40.00.  My store will be having its next markdown very soon, so I decided to wait it out, but I'm not sure whether I made the right decision.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Valeriee said:


> I came across one of those classic Missoni scarves today.  What's a good price for it?  Marshalls was originally asking $79.99 and now it's marked down to $40.00.  My store will be having its next markdown very soon, so I decided to wait it out, but I'm not sure whether I made the right decision.



Awesome price. Usually full price is $250 or more depending on style/print. Typical sale price is $120-150. But again depends on material too.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Valeriee said:


> I came across one of those classic Missoni scarves today.  What's a good price for it?  Marshalls was originally asking $79.99 and now it's marked down to $40.00.  My store will be having its next markdown very soon, so I decided to wait it out, but I'm not sure whether I made the right decision.


 

Was it silk or one of the light weight spring/summer knit ones or heavier winter knit ones? I would have bought it at $40 if it was silk or one of the lightweight knits. The heavier winter ones are clearanced at The Rack, Saks Off Fifth, etc right now, so it might make it to another markdown. Although if you like it you should buy it, because a scarf is one size a designer one will usually get snatched up faster than shoes or clothes.


----------



## Valeriee

LuxeDeb said:


> Was it silk or one of the light weight spring/summer knit ones or heavier winter knit ones? I would have bought it at $40 if it was silk or one of the lightweight knits. The heavier winter ones are clearanced at The Rack, Saks Off Fifth, etc right now, so it might make it to another markdown. Although if you like it you should buy it, because a scarf is one size a designer one will usually get snatched up faster than shoes or clothes.


 

It was one of those light-weight zigzag polyester and acrylic scarves.  Neither silk nor wool; however, I have enough silk and wool scarves in my wardrobe, so I'm actually looking for something that I won't have to "baby".  Is $40 still a good price?


----------



## katran26

Valeriee said:


> I came across one of those classic Missoni scarves today.  What's a good price for it?  Marshalls was originally asking $79.99 and now it's marked down to $40.00.  My store will be having its next markdown very soon, so I decided to wait it out, but I'm not sure whether I made the right decision.



That's a great price - I have a wool-type one and one that's a silk material, I wear both regularly in the winter. $40 is a great price for original Missoni.


----------



## StopHammertime

Valeriee said:


> I came across one of those classic Missoni scarves today.  What's a good price for it?  Marshalls was originally asking $79.99 and now it's marked down to $40.00.  My store will be having its next markdown very soon, so I decided to wait it out, but I'm not sure whether I made the right decision.




I would have snapped it up at that price.


----------



## Valeriee

I went back today, and unfortunately, it was gone.  I'm really bummed out about it because I could really get a lot of wear out of it.  Oh well.  From what I saw, they had another markdown today and somebody snapped it up.


----------



## cres911

Valeriee said:


> I went back today, and unfortunately, it was gone.  I'm really bummed out about it because I could really get a lot of wear out of it.  Oh well.  From what I saw, they had another markdown today and somebody snapped it up.


Are price markdowns done the same day across the nation?


----------



## mizsunshyne

Picked these up for $52 for a co-worker's upcoming birthday! (stock photo only)


----------



## hedgwin99

mizsunshyne said:


> Picked these up for $52 for a co-worker's upcoming birthday! (stock photo only)




So cute! Can I ask u to share the sku?


----------



## mizsunshyne

hedgwin99 said:


> So cute! Can I ask u to share the sku?


I'm sorry, dear! I already boxed it and all! Would it be possible that it's on my receipt?


----------



## Valeriee

cres911 said:


> Are price markdowns done the same day across the nation?


 
I don't think so.  I think that it varies from store to store.


----------



## buyingpig

hedgwin99 said:


> So cute! Can I ask u to share the sku?



Tjmaxx doesn't have an inventory system. So having the SKU Wouldn't let you search and send anyways


----------



## PrincessDarbe

My sister found this Fendi for me. She was lucky to be at the store when it was marked down. Perfect timing.


----------



## StopHammertime

mizsunshyne said:


> Picked these up for $52 for a co-worker's upcoming birthday! (stock photo only)




O.M.G. So cute.


----------



## Espinosa

Found this Tibi dress, reduced from $650 to $60.


----------



## jennalatte

Espinosa said:


> Found this Tibi dress, reduced from $650 to $60.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068459
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068461




Omg that's amazing 
I'm so jealous


----------



## Espinosa

Soia & Kyo jacket for $22.
It was selling at Revolve for $280.


----------



## mpepe32

PrincessDarbe said:


> My sister found this Fendi for me. She was lucky to be at the store when it was marked down. Perfect timing.


Congratulations!  I love love this bag!  Lucky girl!


----------



## Peach08

Espinosa said:


> Soia & Kyo jacket for $22.
> It was selling at Revolve for $280.
> 
> View attachment 3068639



great deal!

i spotted a similar soia & kyo jacket in a nude blush color for 39$


----------



## PrincessDarbe

mpepe32 said:


> Congratulations!  I love love this bag!  Lucky girl!



Thanks. So excited to wear.


----------



## princess_xoxo

*A Framed Canvas By Oliver Gal Artist Company

Purchased It For Only $29.99 , Although It's Worth Almost $400

(It Looks Rather Small In The Picture, But It's 24" x 24")*


----------



## bella601

princess_xoxo said:


> *A Framed Canvas By Oliver Gal Artist Company
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased It For Only $29.99 , Although It's Worth Almost $400
> 
> 
> 
> (It Looks Rather Small In The Picture, But It's 24" x 24")*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069367




Pretty


----------



## bagnshoe

Jen123 said:


> Saw these at the buckhead tjs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999036
> 
> View attachment 2999037



Wow I can't  believe your tj maxx carries Balenciaga bags. I wish mine did.what tj maxx is this and where is located at ? Do you know if the lemon Balenciaga is still there?


----------



## Jen123

bagnshoe said:


> Wow I can't  believe your tj maxx carries Balenciaga bags. I wish mine did.what tj maxx is this and where is located at ? Do you know if the lemon Balenciaga is still there?




Last time I checked it was not  it is such a pretty color, I was super tempted!


----------



## Jen123

princess_xoxo said:


> *A Framed Canvas By Oliver Gal Artist Company
> 
> 
> 
> Purchased It For Only $29.99 , Although It's Worth Almost $400
> 
> 
> 
> (It Looks Rather Small In The Picture, But It's 24" x 24")*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069367




That is one awesome painting! I need to find something like that for my closet


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> My sister found this Fendi for me. She was lucky to be at the store when it was marked down. Perfect timing.


Wow! What a great find! Wish I was so lucky! Never see much Fendi lately at my stores.


----------



## LnA

Forgot to post this earlier. Beverly Cxn TJM had several longchamps and this Givenchy Antigona last Sun.


----------



## myown

Is there a good TJ Maxx in Florida Orlando, Tampa, Jacksonville or nearby?


----------



## meowmix318

Oh I had no idea the Beverly Connect location had designer purses (was just around that area a little over a week ago). The nearest TJ Max and Marshalls near me do not carry these designers.


----------



## staceyjan

Looking for a good TJ in NJ that carries higher end bags.  Any suggestions?


----------



## lshpak

princess_xoxo said:


> *A Framed Canvas By Oliver Gal Artist Company*
> 
> *Purchased It For Only $29.99 , Although It's Worth Almost $400*
> 
> *(It Looks Rather Small In The Picture, But It's 24" x 24")*
> 
> View attachment 3069367


 It is only a print and I do not think it is worth $400.


----------



## hannah.hewi.

Actually Ishpak, Olivar Gal specializes in prints and the OP is correct, 24 by 24 usually sell for $360-$450. Here it is, still for sale for $360 plus tax ( and shipping!). Great score OP!

http://www.olivergal.com/art-collec...n/fashion-vol-v/bag-games-fine-art-oliver-gal



lshpak said:


> It is only a print and I do not think it is worth $400.


----------



## princess_xoxo

lshpak said:


> It is only a print and I do not think it is worth $400.



Thanks Ishpak for your opinion, but it is worth at least $400. The ones on Oliver Gal's website don't even come framed. I was lucky enough to find one already Framed.


----------



## princess_xoxo

hannah.hewi. said:


> Actually Ishpak, Olivar Gal specializes in prints and the OP is correct, 24 by 24 usually sell for $360-$450. Here it is, still for sale for $360 plus tax ( and shipping!). Great score OP!
> 
> http://www.olivergal.com/art-collec...n/fashion-vol-v/bag-games-fine-art-oliver-gal



Thank you hannah.hewi! Can't wait until I finish renovating, so I can actually hang it up.


----------



## lshpak

princess_xoxo said:


> Thanks Ishpak for your opinion, but it is worth at least $400. The ones on Oliver Gal's website don't even come framed. I was lucky enough to find one already Framed.


It is a beautiful, but it is only a print. The one on his web site is premium canvas print with hand brushed acrylic.  Still great find and I know you will enjoy it.
Laura


----------



## ladyglen

staceyjan said:


> Looking for a good TJ in NJ that carries higher end bags.  Any suggestions?


Paramus at the fashion center 
They have The Runway there not always HE bags every visit but often


----------



## staceyjan

ladyglen said:


> Paramus at the fashion center
> They have The Runway there not always HE bags every visit but often



Great, thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Saw these at Honolulu Tj Maxx today. They are Dolce and Gabbana but I can't imagine paying $900 for these. If $900 is the TJ MAxx price what was the regular price? $1500?


----------



## mama13drama99

princess_xoxo said:


> Thanks Ishpak for your opinion, but it is worth at least $400. The ones on Oliver Gal's website don't even come framed. I was lucky enough to find one already Framed.




Hi I saw your post the day you share it.  Pardon me for asking, but even if YOUR find is not worth $400, does that pose a problem for you or will you take it back to the store?  IMO, the post you responded to did not seem to be meant to be informative.  I could be wrong and I'm choosing my words carefully, but it read as a "one up"!  IMO a genuine concern for offering accurate info it could have started with..."Do you mind me asking how you're able to determine what it's worth?  Because I was looking at X, Y, and Z. And from what I've seen...blah, blah, blah."  But that's just me.  Anywho, enjoy your find.  I think it's perfectly lovely to accessorize a swanky closet, bedroom or even a bathroom.  You can put it anywhere really!


----------



## princess_xoxo

mama13drama99 said:


> Hi I saw your post the day you share it.  Pardon me for asking, but even if YOUR find is not worth $400, does that pose a problem for you or will you take it back to the store?  IMO, the post you responded to did not seem to be meant to be informative.  I could be wrong and I'm choosing my words carefully, but it read as a "one up"!  IMO a genuine concern for offering accurate info it could have started with..."Do you mind me asking how you're able to determine what it's worth?  Because I was looking at X, Y, and Z. And from what I've seen...blah, blah, blah."  But that's just me.  Anywho, enjoy your find.  I think it's perfectly lovely to accessorize a swanky closet, bedroom or even a bathroom.  You can put it anywhere really!



For $29.99, I couldn't pass it up and I personally thought it was a Steal! I will absolutely not be taking this back to the store. Thank You!


----------



## princess_xoxo

lshpak said:


> It is a beautiful, but it is only a print. The one on his web site is premium canvas print with hand brushed acrylic.  Still great find and I know you will enjoy it.
> Laura



As I said in my original post, it is a FRAMED CANVAS!


----------



## Precious Happy

$30 for a framed canvas of art you love is an awesome deal regardless who the artist is. And especially at that size.  That's the same price for a blank canvas at Michaels. Great find!


----------



## ladyglen

general reply to this thread
If you go to the TJ's website there is a TheRunway Link 

http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/shop/runway/_/N-1691169990?Nr=AND%28OR%28product.catalogId%3Atjmaxx%29%2Cproduct.siteId%3Atjmaxx%29

this may take you there not sure but the handbags link is rather interesting, all sorts of goodies,


I have seen the Celine bag at the Paramus store this summer,


----------



## viba424

yakusoku.af said:


> Saw these at Honolulu Tj Maxx today. They are Dolce and Gabbana but I can't imagine paying $900 for these. If $900 is the TJ MAxx price what was the regular price? $1500?
> View attachment 3073166



Those are so bad! And I don't mean good! Is that a braid of red hair around the bottom? Lol


----------



## applecidered

Went to my local Maxx yesterday after work. Dismal Runway selection, saw a Valentino purse but one of the handles have broken off the body of the bag. Worse, it was still like $1400. Can't believe they would sell a bag for that condition, and for that price.


----------



## glamourous1098

applecidered said:


> Went to my local Maxx yesterday after work. Dismal Runway selection, saw a Valentino purse but one of the handles have broken off the body of the bag. Worse, it was still like $1400. Can't believe they would sell a bag for that condition, and for that price.



Sometimes it's a bit unbelievable.  I saw a Fendi bag awhile back that was pretty much ruined because the dye security thing had exploded all over it.  Still full price.  I took it up to the register to see if they knew - the saleslady asked if I was buying it, shrugged and put it right back out on the floor.


----------



## applecidered

Yup... the prices marked are just so remarkably unjustifiable. Doubtful it will ever sell. Tbh a lot of the items at Maxx can be utter misses due to condition.


----------



## JNH14

Two people have started a class action suit against TJ's because they misrepresent the prices of things and then make you think you're getting a good deal.  An example they used was a package of Calvin Klein underwear for men-where their "compare at" price was more than Macy's sells them for at full price-so shoppers beware!


----------



## katran26

JNH14 said:


> Two people have started a class action suit against TJ's because they misrepresent the prices of things and then make you think you're getting a good deal.  An example they used was a package of Calvin Klein underwear for men-where their "compare at" price was more than Macy's sells them for at full price-so shoppers beware!




Oh wow- good to know! Thanks for posting.


----------



## emilu

JNH14 said:


> Two people have started a class action suit against TJ's because they misrepresent the prices of things and then make you think you're getting a good deal.  An example they used was a package of Calvin Klein underwear for men-where their "compare at" price was more than Macy's sells them for at full price-so shoppers beware!




And even worse items are "made for discount". Nothing wrong with paying less for a cheaper product if you know what youre getting but often the compare at pricing is clearly reaching at the full price retail lines versus the made for discount lines which use cheaper materials, cuts, productions. Apparently prices can even be taken from thin air (whatever buyers for tjmaxx's guess what full retail could be).


----------



## barbie444

AMAZING SCORE!! I want one too. What TJ did you get it at?


princess_xoxo said:


> *A Framed Canvas By Oliver Gal Artist Company
> 
> Purchased It For Only $29.99 , Although It's Worth Almost $400
> 
> (It Looks Rather Small In The Picture, But It's 24" x 24")*
> 
> View attachment 3069367


----------



## jchen815

Not a designer but I love the fit of this dress!


----------



## P.Y.T.

Coach & Van sneakers


----------



## babycinnamon

jchen815 said:


> Not a designer but I love the fit of this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074408




Super cute! What brand is it? And how tall are you? I want to try and find one!!


----------



## jchen815

babycinnamon said:


> Super cute! What brand is it? And how tall are you? I want to try and find one!!




Thank you  It's monteau! I'm 5'4


----------



## lilac28

I love TJs and this thread! The summer clearance is really good, scored Mother skinny jeans for $37 and a Joie silk blouse for $36. Today I picked up my first Tory Burch. The sweet cashier and manager knocked off an extra $45 for me cuz crossbody strap was missing.


----------



## Peach08

lilac28 said:


> I love TJs and this thread! The summer clearance is really good, scored Mother skinny jeans for $37 and a Joie silk blouse for $36. Today I picked up my first Tory Burch. The sweet cashier and manager knocked off an extra $45 for me cuz crossbody strap was missing.




Super cute!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

JNH14 said:


> Two people have started a class action suit against TJ's because they misrepresent the prices of things and then make you think you're getting a good deal.  An example they used was a package of Calvin Klein underwear for men-where their "compare at" price was more than Macy's sells them for at full price-so shoppers beware!




Didn't NR get in trouble recently for something similar?


----------



## princess_xoxo

barbie444 said:


> AMAZING SCORE!! I want one too. What TJ did you get it at?



Thank You.

It Was Purchased From The T.J. Maxx In Wilmington, NC.

I'm Not Sure If They Do Phone Orders, But Here Is The Number To The Store.

(910) 350-0694


----------



## JNH14

lilac28 said:


> I love TJs and this thread! The summer clearance is really good, scored Mother skinny jeans for $37 and a Joie silk blouse for $36. Today I picked up my first Tory Burch. The sweet cashier and manager knocked off an extra $45 for me cuz crossbody strap was missing.


 
Love it-love the colors!


----------



## rockcandymelts

Tory Burch on clearance for $99!


----------



## plumaplomb

jchen815 said:


> Not a designer but I love the fit of this dress!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3074408



Cute!  What's the name brand and fabric content?  I want to look for this one!


----------



## lilac28

JNH14 said:


> Love it-love the colors!


 
Thanks! The colours of the bag is what caught my eye in the first place


----------



## lilac28

Peach08 said:


> Super cute!


 
Thanks!


----------



## carolly88

Proenza Schouler heels for $79!!


----------



## Fetish4handbagz

megcurry said:


> Yes we have had a lot more Kate Spade this year in our Poughkeepsie NY TJ Maxx.  And a few Rebecca Minkoff.  But folks don't seem to know what those RM are and they tend to sit around and get marked down.  There is a white MAB tote with rose gold hardware and I think it is the large size.




Hi. I was looking through this thread and noticed you frequent the Poughkeepsie TJ Maxx... So do I!!!


----------



## CaliChic

Rebecca minkoff cory pouch for $15! Orig price is $55!


----------



## megcurry

Fetish4handbagz said:


> Hi. I was looking through this thread and noticed you frequent the Poughkeepsie TJ Maxx... So do I!!!




Hi! Next time I go I will report back any great finds! Pls do the same!

Meg


----------



## LexielLoveee

Just moved into my condo and have been checking all the tjmaxx and marshalls / home goods and found these two treasures. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Loving all these fashion forward touches! Going to keep searching for more! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## NordstromRack

Does anybody know when TJMaxx and Marshalls will have yellow stickers on clearance?


----------



## louvigilante

NordstromRack said:


> Does anybody know when TJMaxx and Marshalls will have yellow stickers on clearance?




Usually the first or second week of August. Mid week too. Fingers crossed it's next week since the following week I'm out of town. Guess will have to find one where I'll be if that's the case.


----------



## cres911

louvigilante said:


> Usually the first or second week of August. Mid week too. Fingers crossed it's next week since the following week I'm out of town. Guess will have to find one where I'll be if that's the case.




I dont recall yellow stickers...always see red, but yellow?


----------



## louvigilante

cres911 said:


> I dont recall yellow stickers...always see red, but yellow?




It's like super clearance. The slashed price starts at 50% off the original TJMaxx/Marshalls and can be more from there. They do this twice a year.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Dressage 

Dressage handbags- found this bag. It is beautifully made with quality leather and hardware. I've never seen it anywhere. I researched online. Sounds a bit exclusive for TJMaxx. ... Does anyone have experience with this label?


----------



## LuxeDeb

PrincessDarbe said:


> Dressage
> 
> Dressage handbags- found this bag. It is beautifully made with quality leather and hardware. I've never seen it anywhere. I researched online. Sounds a bit exclusive for TJMaxx. ... Does anyone have experience with this label?


 
What a gorgeous bag! TJ Maxx sometimes gets really nice Italian made bags. I was not familiar with this company, but your bag was so beautiful I had to look it up. It looks like it is a NY based company, but all the bags are produced it Italy. Their designs are based on equestrian pedigree, which is not uncommon for old European leather based companies. It looks like your bag retailed for $1595 & is 60% off end of season sale right now. How much did you find it for? It is beautiful!


----------



## mharri20

I hadn't been to TJ in a long time because I'm trying not to buy a lot, but I went this past Sunday, and they had a lot of good items on clearance. I only walked away with a white Vince tee shirt for $12, but I saw a lot more:
Joie silk tops - $25
Vince tee shirts - $12-15
Helmut lang tops - $15-25
YFB skirts - $15
Hudson Jeans - $25
and much more, this is just all I can remember. Most items were <$30, which was surprising. 

My friend also found a white Rag & Bone vest for me for $40 that she is going to send to me. It's a little more than I wanted to spend, but I've been wanting a white vest (sleeveless blazer style) for a while. It's dirty around the collar, so my friend had them write on the receipt that they would take it back if it didn't come clean. Has anyone experienced this before? I want to take it to get dry cleaned, but I'm not sure if the tags are removed that they will accept the return.


----------



## JNH14

It comes out to $638 with free shipping from Dressage.  What color is it called?  The color on the website is Cashmere Blue, but yours looks darker.  Lovely bag!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

LuxeDeb said:


> What a gorgeous bag! TJ Maxx sometimes gets really nice Italian made bags. I was not familiar with this company, but your bag was so beautiful I had to look it up. It looks like it is a NY based company, but all the bags are produced it Italy. Their designs are based on equestrian pedigree, which is not uncommon for old European leather based companies. It looks like your bag retailed for $1595 & is 60% off end of season sale right now. How much did you find it for? It is beautiful!



$599. I'm on the fence abt keeping it. I could tell on the rack that it was quality. It's a dark grey. Every time i take it out of the dustbag to return it, I fall in love with it again. The leather is nicer than my Prada.


----------



## LuxeDeb

PrincessDarbe said:


> Dressage
> 
> Dressage handbags- found this bag. It is beautifully made with quality leather and hardware. I've never seen it anywhere. I researched online. Sounds a bit exclusive for TJMaxx. ... Does anyone have experience with this label?


 


PrincessDarbe said:


> $599. I'm on the fence abt keeping it. I could tell on the rack that it was quality. It's a dark grey. Every time i take it out of the dustbag to return it, I fall in love with it again. The leather is nicer than my Prada.


 
Wow, that is more than I expected. And so close to the pricing on the website now. It is a tough call. It may get marked down because it is not a super well known brand, but it may get snatched up right away by someone who does know the brand. I can tell how sumptious the leather is from your pics & the color you got is divine!


----------



## sparksfly

Scored these classic polarized Ray-Ban aviators for $69




Anyone know if I can get them fixed at Ray-ban? I just noticed one of the side screws is not the correct screw. It's sliver and sticks out a bit more than the gold.


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> $599. I'm on the fence abt keeping it. I could tell on the rack that it was quality. It's a dark grey. Every time i take it out of the dustbag to return it, I fall in love with it again. The leather is nicer than my Prada.


Keep it ! It's gorgeous. Never seen that brand at TJX. If I did, I would buy it ... fast ! Great color too. Can tell from your pic that is high quality leather. I call it a keeper.


----------



## Leto

louvigilante said:


> It's like super clearance. The slashed price starts at 50% off the original TJMaxx/Marshalls and can be more from there. They do this twice a year.




I hope next week. I found this gorgeous Frye cross body today for $139. Hope it will go under$100 and then I would get it.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

OlderSis said:


> Keep it ! It's gorgeous. Never seen that brand at TJX. If I did, I would buy it ... fast ! Great color too. Can tell from your pic that is high quality leather. I call it a keeper.



Thanks for the support!


----------



## skyqueen

PrincessDarbe said:


> Dressage
> 
> Dressage handbags- found this bag. It is beautifully made with quality leather and hardware. I've never seen it anywhere. I researched online. Sounds a bit exclusive for TJMaxx. ... Does anyone have experience with this label?




Definitely a keeper...looks like an expensive bag!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

skyqueen said:


> Definitely a keeper...looks like an expensive bag!



Thank you!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at TJ Maxx Honolulu. They must have just had a shipment because there were tons of Gucci bags. I didn't take any pics of those but here is some of the other bags 
Givenchy $1499


Givenchy $499


Valentino $899


Valentino $2099 says the original retail was $3025


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Is $799 a good price for this YSL  Y clutch


----------



## bakeacookie

Bought this dress for $59. I thought it was a cocktail dress, turns out it's a wedding dress. Even though, I'd like it for the holidays, it'll make a great family party dress.


----------



## meowmix318

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3092528
> 
> 
> Bought this dress for $59. I thought it was a cocktail dress, turns out it's a wedding dress. Even though, I'd like it for the holidays, it'll make a great family party dress.



Beautiful dress


----------



## bakeacookie

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful dress



Thank you!

Turns out the dress is $49! lol, mis read the tag. Definitely a keeper for a holiday dress!

I also bought an Oliver Gal print for $49. If I ever tire of the print, I can definitely use the frame. 

And love home goods when they have the items I'm looking for, bamboo drawer organizers for $2.99-$4.99.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Just to let you guys know, yellow tags have started today at my Marshalls and TJ Maxx. So maybe they have started at your stores. Good luck on finding some goodies!


----------



## louvigilante

bargainhunter95 said:


> Just to let you guys know, yellow tags have started today at my Marshalls and TJ Maxx. So maybe they have started at your stores. Good luck on finding some goodies!




Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## bargainhunter95

louvigilante said:


> Thanks for the heads up!



You're welcome! Glad to help


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Woohoo! They usually start on Thursdays by me but I'll have to head out to check 



bargainhunter95 said:


> Just to let you guys know, yellow tags have started today at my Marshalls and TJ Maxx. So maybe they have started at your stores. Good luck on finding some goodies!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My store had a lot of runway clothing on yellow tag, some really good deals. Unfortunately a lot of them didn't fit me!?!  

I scored this M Missoni dress for $50 






Stella McCartney Pants for $44:





DVF Ines top for $20


----------



## katran26

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My store had a lot of runway clothing on yellow tag, some really good deals. Unfortunately a lot of them didn't fit me!?!
> 
> I scored this M Missoni dress for $50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stella McCartney Pants for $44:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Ines top for $20




Great prices!! Congrats


----------



## AnnaFreud

Picked up 4 tops for summer from Ella Moss, Kate Spade, and Max Studio for $45 total. All yellow tagged. SA at Marshall's told me shoes will be done in the next week or two.


----------



## Ajx

Can yellow-tag items be returned?


----------



## AnnaFreud

Ajx said:


> Can yellow-tag items be returned?




Yes, same return policy applies.


----------



## Ajx

AnnaFreud said:


> Yes, same return policy applies.




Awesome thanks!


----------



## meowmix318

AnnaFreud said:


> Yes, same return policy applies.



Great to know, thank you


----------



## lcaddict

There's a new TJMaxx opening on my neighborhood. How do you know if it's a runway store?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Most likely it is already listed on their web and it should say runway next to it, if it's runway.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Hit TJMaxx during lunch today and found more cute summer blouses for $10-15. My biggest score was a Reiss dress for $20 (retail $295). Will post a picture later. Can't find the stock photo. Also the SA who rang me up let me know that with runway items, they now have an additional security tag. It's red plastic and attached at the bottom of item usually. It must still be attached when you return the item. Will take a picture of that too if no one knows what I'm talking about!


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> Hit TJMaxx during lunch today and found more cute summer blouses for $10-15. My biggest score was a Reiss dress for $20 (retail $295). Will post a picture later. Can't find the stock photo. Also the SA who rang me up let me know that with runway items, they now have an additional security tag. It's red plastic and attached at the bottom of item usually. It must still be attached when you return the item. Will take a picture of that too if no one knows what I'm talking about!




So if you keep the item is it easy to remove? I saw that when I was at Tustin TJ Maxx. 

Can't wait to see your finds!


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> So if you keep the item is it easy to remove? I saw that when I was at Tustin TJ Maxx.
> 
> Can't wait to see your finds!




She said cut the bottom of the tag with scissors and it should pop right off. It looks kinda like a plastic clothes pin to me.


----------



## Tuuli35

bakeacookie said:


> So if you keep the item is it easy to remove? I saw that when I was at Tustin TJ Maxx.
> 
> Can't wait to see your finds!




Yes. Cut the end off and slide open.


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> She said cut the bottom of the tag with scissors and it should pop right off. It looks kinda like a plastic clothes pin to me.







Tuuli35 said:


> Yes. Cut the end off and slide open.




Ohh okay. That makes sense. A little hassle but it does help prevent fraudulent returns.


----------



## LexielLoveee

14k gold for 89.99 yellow sticker.. Not much jewelry on clearance but a few Tory bangles. Bags there was lots of mk on clearance not really my thing but for 69.00 bags good for Xmas gifts!


----------



## Tuuli35

I was in T.J.Maxx today and the bag and designer clearance sections were picked clean. Less than 5 items each.


----------



## applecidered

LexielLoveee said:


> View attachment 3095233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14k gold for 89.99 yellow sticker.. Not much jewelry on clearance but a few Tory bangles. Bags there was lots of mk on clearance not really my thing but for 69.00 bags good for Xmas gifts!


I've seen some of their 10, 14k gold pieces for a bit less... probably lowest I've seen was $60. That said, if you're in the market, the Amazon Collection (on amazon) does have all gold pieces for very reasonable prices, earrings for $20 or so.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Totally struck out at two stores - they were already picked over. May try again tmrw. I did find the cutest DVF sandals for $39 but they were a size too small


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Trina Turk $20


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Not yellow sticker but $15 Missoni home pillow


----------



## thefinchster

LnA said:


> Forgot to post this earlier. Beverly Cxn TJM had several longchamps and this Givenchy Antigona last Sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070218



Do you remember how much the Longchamp were going for?


----------



## katran26

applecidered said:


> I've seen some of their 10, 14k gold pieces for a bit less... probably lowest I've seen was $60. That said, if you're in the market, the Amazon Collection (on amazon) does have all gold pieces for very reasonable prices, earrings for $20 or so.




I'll second that- Amazon has some great gold pieces (not gold-plated) at very reasonable prices.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> So if you keep the item is it easy to remove? I saw that when I was at Tustin TJ Maxx.
> 
> Can't wait to see your finds!






	

		
			
		

		
	
this is an awful picture, sorry. Still can't find a stock picture. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 red security tag


----------



## bakeacookie

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3095801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is an awful picture, sorry. Still can't find a stock picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red security tag



That is pretty!

And that's interesting, but I do like the security measure. I hope it doesn't damage the clothing though.


----------



## LuxeDeb

PrincessDarbe said:


> Not yellow sticker but $15 Missoni home pillow


 
Wow! What an awesome find!

This yellow tag search was a bust for me. The few things I was watching sold a week ago.


----------



## LuxeDeb

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3095801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is an awful picture, sorry. Still can't find a stock picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3095803
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red security tag


 

Very cute!


----------



## LnA

thefinchster said:


> Do you remember how much the Longchamp were going for?




I don't recall but I think it was still there last weekend. Might be worth calling them if you're in LA.


----------



## sparksfly

The ray-bans I bought at Marshall's broke. The lens fell out like 2 days after I bought it. 

Not sure if it's worth it to return or just get fixed by Ray-ban.


----------



## lastgarfield

did u guys see yellow tags ?? thnks


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> The ray-bans I bought at Marshall's broke. The lens fell out like 2 days after I bought it.
> 
> Not sure if it's worth it to return or just get fixed by Ray-ban.




That sucks. How much did you pay? If they were totally cheap then perhaps bring it to any optometry place to fix. If not, I would try to return.


----------



## AnnaFreud

bakeacookie said:


> That is pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> And that's interesting, but I do like the security measure. I hope it doesn't damage the clothing though.







LuxeDeb said:


> Very cute!




Thanks! I swear it's so much prettier than that picture suggested. Lol


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> That sucks. How much did you pay? If they were totally cheap then perhaps bring it to any optometry place to fix. If not, I would try to return.




I paid $70. Retail is close to $200 because they're polarized. Called luxotica and they said I can take them to lens crafters to have it put in since I have the lens. 

So I'm gonna try that. But I'm worried about it happening again. Not sure if lens crafters glues it in or not.


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> I paid $70. Retail is close to $200 because they're polarized. Called luxotica and they said I can take them to lens crafters to have it put in since I have the lens.
> 
> So I'm gonna try that. But I'm worried about it happening again. Not sure if lens crafters glues it in or not.




Maybe they just need to tighten the frames. Good luck.


----------



## vesperholly

sparksfly said:


> I paid $70. Retail is close to $200 because they're polarized. Called luxotica and they said I can take them to lens crafters to have it put in since I have the lens.
> 
> So I'm gonna try that. But I'm worried about it happening again. Not sure if lens crafters glues it in or not.



LensCrafters uses light heat to mold glasses frames into place around the lens. Never saw them use glue but you could ask. I have had several pairs fixed there, and they fix them for free regardless of whether you bought them at LC or not.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Check out your local TJMaxx for some Marc Jacobs makeup! I found a lip lacquer for $10! I also found a few Laura Geller and Nars! The Laura Geller was around $25-40 if I remember right!


----------



## LuxeDeb

strawberry_pai said:


> Check out your local TJMaxx for some Marc Jacobs makeup! I found a lip lacquer for $10! I also found a few Laura Geller and Nars! The Laura Geller was around $25-40 if I remember right!




Congrats! I found a few of those Marc Jacob lip lacquers at one of my TJ Maxxes recently, but they had all been opened & sampled . I was soo mad. I would have loved some, but it's lipgloss where the wand goes back into the tube. I bet you found one that had just been put out & mine had been out days/ long enough for people to mess with. I keep checking other locations hoping to score (a fresh) one! I will keep my eyes out for Nars, too


----------



## strawberry_pai

LuxeDeb said:


> Congrats! I found a few of those Marc Jacob lip lacquers at one of my TJ Maxxes recently, but they had all been opened & sampled . I was soo mad. I would have loved some, but it's lipgloss where the wand goes back into the tube. I bet you found one that had just been put out & mine had been out days/ long enough for people to mess with. I keep checking other locations hoping to score (a fresh) one! I will keep my eyes out for Nars, too



Thank you very much! I found only a few that were used which was very surprising to me! Have you tried checking out Marshalls? There's on girl at IG that got a MJ makeup from Marshall's for only $20! It was a eye shadow pallette!


----------



## vesperholly

I've never found any makeup at TJMaxx that wasn't completely molested. People ought to be ashamed of themselves (and store associates should take it off the shelves ASAP, it looks nasty and classless).


----------



## meowmix318

vesperholly said:


> I've never found any makeup at TJMaxx that wasn't completely molested. People ought to be ashamed of themselves (and store associates should take it off the shelves ASAP, it looks nasty and classless).



Agreed, along with all the other ratty merchandise that is in the store in that condition


----------



## vesperholly

meowmix318 said:


> Agreed, along with all the other ratty merchandise that is in the store in that condition



I wanted to buy a small side table once that had quite a few sizeable dings on it and I asked if I could get a discount because of the damage. The nasty sales associate, without even asking a manager, informed me in a very smart-arse tone that the reason things were "so cheap" at TJMaxx was because they buy them in as-is condition, which includes damaged items. This little table was $100 and really nothing that special. I told him he was incredibly rude, had just cost his store a sale, and walked out.

Fortunately that was the only rudeness I'd ever experienced from a sales associate there. I don't mind if the store has some damaged items, but for fcks sake, at least acknowledge it and discount them properly.


----------



## meowmix318

vesperholly said:


> I wanted to buy a small side table once that had quite a few sizeable dings on it and I asked if I could get a discount because of the damage. The nasty sales associate, without even asking a manager, informed me in a very smart-arse tone that the reason things were "so cheap" at TJMaxx was because they buy them in as-is condition, which includes damaged items. This little table was $100 and really nothing that special. I told him he was incredibly rude, had just cost his store a sale, and walked out.
> 
> Fortunately that was the only rudeness I'd ever experienced from a sales associate there. I don't mind if the store has some damaged items, but for fcks sake, at least acknowledge it and discount them properly.



You should complain to the corporate office about that. TJ Max and Marshall stores are for those who want to score a great buy. I actually didn't like Marshalled until just recently finding out they carry high end/ run way brands. But I still don't care for rude customer service and some of the ghetto customers that shop there (I am sorry if I offend anyone but the Marshall near me has some really bad customers)


----------



## yakusoku.af

vesperholly said:


> I've never found any makeup at TJMaxx that wasn't completely molested. People ought to be ashamed of themselves (and store associates should take it off the shelves ASAP, it looks nasty and classless).




I've been lucky and found Kat Von D makeup the day it came in. 
But people are awful, during the last round of clearance they had a shelf full of Kat Von D liquid lipsticks, all the same color and all clearly opened with ripped box tops. They ended up unpacking all of them and putting clearance stickers for $1. You couldn't give me that for free, why would you pay $1 for something someone else used as a tester?


----------



## LatinaChica

Have the yellow tags started in all of the stores? Anyone in TX noticed any of the yellow tags? Seems some start as early as late July and other start in mid August. Wondering if I should start searching or whether it's too late.


----------



## katran26

meowmix318 said:


> You should complain to the corporate office about that. TJ Max and Marshall stores are for those who want to score a great buy. I actually didn't like Marshalled until just recently finding out they carry high end/ run way brands. But I still don't care for rude customer service and some of the ghetto customers that shop there (I am sorry if I offend anyone but the Marshall near me has some really bad customers)




I was in the same boat- I found a beautiful Escada beaded skirt and several beads were missing. So I tried to ask the manager for a discount, he rudely told me the same thing, that that's why items are on sale and said he could give me $2 off! I contacted corporate, but they did nothing.

I was in a similar situation at Filene's Basement. They gave me an additional 50% off.


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> Maybe they just need to tighten the frames. Good luck.





vesperholly said:


> LensCrafters uses light heat to mold glasses frames into place around the lens. Never saw them use glue but you could ask. I have had several pairs fixed there, and they fix them for free regardless of whether you bought them at LC or not.



She popped it in and then said the screw was stripped so she couldn't tighten it. Said I'd need an electric one to remove it.

The screw is a different screw than the ray-ban one's. I ordered ray-ban one's for free from luxotica but they're shipping from Italy during peak season so will take upwards of 2 weeks. That seems like a pretty easy fix.

Also made a comment about how the lenses are two different colors(red and green) but you can't tell from the outside. Thought maybe one was polarized and one wasn't but they both are. 

Not sure if it's something to worry about. I don't own any polarized lenses so I'm not sure.


----------



## meowmix318

katran26 said:


> I was in the same boat- I found a beautiful Escada beaded skirt and several beads were missing. So I tried to ask the manager for a discount, he rudely told me the same thing, that that's why items are on sale and said he could give me $2 off! I contacted corporate, but they did nothing.
> 
> I was in a similar situation at Filene's Basement. They gave me an additional 50% off.



That's a shame with the store manager. Surprised corporate didn't do anything. This is why I am always kind of ify when wanting to shop at Marshalls


----------



## sparksfly

katran26 said:


> I was in the same boat- I found a beautiful Escada beaded skirt and several beads were missing. So I tried to ask the manager for a discount, he rudely told me the same thing, that that's why items are on sale and said he could give me $2 off! I contacted corporate, but they did nothing.
> 
> I was in a similar situation at Filene's Basement. They gave me an additional 50% off.



I've gotten that before. Bought a Alice and Olivia beaded dress with red sensor stain at the neck. Tried to get it lower but they said the reason it was red tagged was because of the stain. I bought it anyways because it was only $40 and the retail was like $500. My hair covers the stain thankfully.

Some stores will let you try to dry clean the stain and will take it back if it can't be. My store never did that.


----------



## strawberry_pai

Usually they will give you a 10% discount. I found an Emilio Pucci for $29 but it has a hole to it's side. I requested if they can give Me a discount to it and the manager agreed to give me a 10% off. I means it's not a lot but it's something!


----------



## ememtiny

lastgarfield said:


> did u guys see yellow tags ?? thnks




Yeah I went today and yellow tags are out. They have the rounders out with "last chance" signs on them. Same with shoes as well


----------



## PrincessDarbe

meowmix318 said:


> But I still don't care for rude customer service and some of the ghetto customers that shop there (I am sorry if I offend anyone but the Marshall near me has some really bad customers)



I was at TJMaxx when two well dressed shoppers unscrewed the pump of a huge body wash bottle just to smell it. I must've given them a dirty look because they told me it was ok because they were buying it. So of course they left the open bottle and took a new one. Gives a bad name to ghetto!


----------



## meowmix318

PrincessDarbe said:


> I was at TJMaxx when two well dressed shoppers unscrewed the pump of a huge body wash bottle just to smell it. I must've given them a dirty look because they told me it was ok because they were buying it. So of course they left the open bottle and took a new one. Gives a bad name to ghetto!




Lol yea I see people do that all the time. I actually pick food items at the store at the Very back of the shelf hoping no one has touched it (I always check the expiration date)


----------



## thefinchster

meowmix318 said:


> Lol yea I see people do that all the time. I actually pick food items at the store at the Very back of the shelf hoping no one has touched it (I always check the expiration date)



At grocery stores, they usually put the later dated items in the back! Win win in my opinion lol


----------



## vesperholly

PrincessDarbe said:


> I was at TJMaxx when two well dressed shoppers unscrewed the pump of a huge body wash bottle just to smell it. I must've given them a dirty look because they told me it was ok because they were buying it. So of course they left the open bottle and took a new one. Gives a bad name to ghetto!



Eh, that doesn't bother me as long as they're not touching the product or making the bottle gross in the process.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Tj Maxx Tysons Corner, Va










	

		
			
		

		
	
 this a taupe color and it is stunning...not so good price for me though[emoji57]


----------



## meowmix318

Just came from the Marshall store in Monrovia,  Ca and found nothing. Am annoyed that a lot of yellow tagged items are just disgusting.  Clearly some of the items are used/ worn/ used


----------



## sparksfly

So it looks like someone switched lenses on the Ray-bans and took a screw. That's why one was blue polarized and the other was red polarized which they never do(usually do blue polarized)


----------



## AnnaFreud

sparksfly said:


> So it looks like someone switched lenses on the Ray-bans and took a screw. That's why one was blue polarized and the other was red polarized which they never do(usually do blue polarized)




Now I've heard everything...taking sunglasses screws! What are you going to do?


----------



## thefinchster

These came in yesterday and I saw these just now at Glendale TJMaxx. Didn't get them as I didn't think it was that good of a deal. Bought a tiny Longchamp Le Pliage for $70 in a color my mom has been looking for forever!

DB alao bought some workout clothes.


----------



## sparksfly

AnnaFreud said:


> Now I've heard everything...taking sunglasses screws! What are you going to do?



I assumed marshalls just put a screw in there. But I explained to my dad the issue and he said he thought someone took both. It all makes sense after he said that.

Honestly it's free to get replacement screws so idk why they'd do that. I had them shipped(shipping from italy) to replace the silver one.

A new polarized lens is $40-$50. So $110 all in with the $50 lens. It's still cheaper than retail($200) and cheaper than the 20% Macys discount($160) but more than I wanted to pay.

I wasn't gonna pay $70 until my mom convinced me to buy them. They're the classic gold aviators that are always in style.

Edit: Now I'm thinking they could be legit. The lens I thought was fake has the etched RB on the lens like my wayfarers. My dad has polarized wayfarers and they RB is the same on the aviators as the wayfarers.


----------



## thefinchster

Oops forgot to post this earlier with my other finds. Celine at Glendale TJMaxx


----------



## AnnaFreud

thefinchster said:


> Oops forgot to post this earlier with my other finds. Celine at Glendale TJMaxx




I was just there earlier in the week and their run way bag section was looking sad. Looks like new inventory came. I still wouldn't buy at those prices though. Doesn't seem like much of a discount when you consider that these bags get all scratched up and handled so much throughout the day. Have you seen their run way bags go to red or yellow sticker before?


----------



## mpepe32

does anyone in Canada know when the winners runway event will be?  It's usually the first week of September but I haven't heard of anything yet???


----------



## Peach08

mpepe32 said:


> does anyone in Canada know when the winners runway event will be?  It's usually the first week of September but I haven't heard of anything yet???



i was asking myself the same question.....they usually send out an email around this time


----------



## mpepe32

Peach08 said:


> i was asking myself the same question.....they usually send out an email around this time


 
I hope they are going to continue to have it, the runways selection has been virtually non existent at the various winners I go to.  The last one in February was a bit disappointing.  The employees said the had less because of the Canadian dollar being low.  Our dollar is even worse now.  I'm afraid if they have it, the selection will be less and items will be more expensive.  I hope I'm wrong  Please if anyone knows anything please chime in!


----------



## thefinchster

AnnaFreud said:


> I was just there earlier in the week and their run way bag section was looking sad. Looks like new inventory came. I still wouldn't buy at those prices though. Doesn't seem like much of a discount when you consider that these bags get all scratched up and handled so much throughout the day. Have you seen their run way bags go to red or yellow sticker before?



MTE! The purses were and felt so beautiful but were pretty dirty and scratched. I thought they'd be heavily marked down but nope! You can seriously find better deals online or pre-loved in better condition -_-. 

Never at Glendale but I've only been there a few times. Heading down to Irvine today. Does anyone know if there's a Runway store there?


----------



## applecidered

AnnaFreud said:


> I still wouldn't buy at those prices though. Doesn't seem like much of a discount when you consider that these bags get all scratched up and handled so much throughout the day.



For real, I stopped going to TJMaxx because the runway bag selection isn't much of a discount versus what you can get when you wait for the seasonal summer/winter sales these brands do (30-40% off). Sometimes worse than the online sale prices at NM or Saks! Pitiful. Rubbing salt to the wound is that the TJ bags are in terrible condition.


----------



## applecidered

CaribeanQueen said:


> Tj Maxx Tysons Corner, Va
> View attachment 3097882
> 
> View attachment 3097883
> 
> View attachment 3097885
> 
> View attachment 3097887
> 
> View attachment 3097888
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this a taupe color and it is stunning...not so good price for me though[emoji57]


The Gucci disco is so cute!


----------



## kirsten

thefinchster said:


> MTE! The purses were and felt so beautiful but we're pretty dirty and scratched. I thought they'd be heavily marked down but nope! You can seriously find better deals online or pre-loved in better condition -_-.
> 
> Never at Glendale but I've only been there a few times. Heading down to Irvine today. Does anyone know if there's a Runway store there?




Yes there is a Runway store in Irvine.


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

I was excited to find this at my TJ and thought I'd share. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch for $399 on clearance. Pretty good condition but it didn't come with a dust bag.


----------



## StopHammertime

vti3ai3ieg said:


> I was excited to find this at my TJ and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100203
> 
> Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch for $399 on clearance. Pretty good condition but it didn't come with a dust bag.




Ooooooohhhhhh [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## katran26

vti3ai3ieg said:


> I was excited to find this at my TJ and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100203
> 
> Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch for $399 on clearance. Pretty good condition but it didn't come with a dust bag.




Great find!!!


----------



## skyqueen

vti3ai3ieg said:


> I was excited to find this at my TJ and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100203
> 
> Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch for $399 on clearance. Pretty good condition but it didn't come with a dust bag.




So what...it's gorgeous! [emoji79]


----------



## meowmix318

vti3ai3ieg said:


> I was excited to find this at my TJ and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100203
> 
> Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch for $399 on clearance. Pretty good condition but it didn't come with a dust bag.



Wow!


----------



## kirsten

That bag is gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## katran26

Boston TJ doesn't feel like a Runway anymore. No high-end clothing, a few bags including a Stella but prices were absurd for items that seem used.


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

Try the TJ in Bedford.  They had more designer handbags in when I was there this weekend.


----------



## LuxeDeb

vti3ai3ieg said:


> I was excited to find this at my TJ and thought I'd share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100203
> 
> Valentino Garavani Rockstud Clutch for $399 on clearance. Pretty good condition but it didn't come with a dust bag.


 

Congrats! I'm glad someone scored something good. I had been watching several bags, including 2 Rockstuds (both semi damaged, but repairable). I cannot believe people bought them just days before they would have gone yellow tag. Oh well!


----------



## CSamoylov

Went to my TJ Maxx in Encinitas, CA on Friday night and many items had the yellow stickers. No runway pieces had yellow stickers. The selection of the runway items were not that great and a few bags a Bal, Givenchy Pandora, Fendi etc. but the prices were ridiculous. The items that were yellow tagged mostly were flawed. It's almost more work than it's worth going there anymore.


----------



## NordstromRack

katran26 said:


> Boston TJ doesn't feel like a Runway anymore. No high-end clothing, a few bags including a Stella but prices were absurd for items that seem used.



Great to see someone else from Boston on this board!


----------



## katran26

NordstromRack said:


> Great to see someone else from Boston on this board!



I agree!! 

speaking of Boston, I'm happy with our Newbury St. Nordstrom Rack - in the beginning, when it first opened, I didn't find much, but now I'm seeing a steady flow of nice designer items...yay!


----------



## Peach08

Found these hunter boots for 49.99$. They were in the kids section but the size 5 for me just fine


----------



## Jeneen

Peach08 said:


> Found these hunter boots for 49.99$. They were in the kids section but the size 5 for me just fine
> 
> View attachment 3101053




So cute! I'm so jealous!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I missed the first day of yellow stickers so I didn't find any amazing designer deals this time but I did win a TJ Maxx $50 gift card by sharing my cheap hairspray haul on Instagram! Yay!


----------



## meowmix318

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I missed the first day of yellow stickers so I didn't find any amazing designer deals this time but I did win a TJ Maxx $50 gift card by sharing my cheap hairspray haul on Instagram! Yay!



Wow congrats!


----------



## thefinchster

Found these in Pasadena. The YSL is on hold under Ivy if anyone wants it.

Chloe $1700
Saint Laurent $1500
Gucci  $900


----------



## meowmix318

thefinchster said:


> Found these in Pasadena. The YSL is on hold under Ivy if anyone wants it.
> 
> Chloe $1700
> Saint Laurent $1500
> Gucci  $900




Is the Pasadena location where you usually find good buys?


----------



## sparksfly

Got this Reiss skirt for $50. 





Also found a gorgeous Stuart witzeman clutch. Missing a big black bead though.


----------



## thefinchster

meowmix318 said:


> Is the Pasadena location where you usually find good buys?




I think Pasadena has nicer stuff in better condition but their stock is really limited. Glendale has more in quantity and goes a lot faster from what I've seen.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - all my hashtagging finally paid off  It's been a while since I've won anything on Instagram. 



meowmix318 said:


> Wow congrats!


----------



## mharri20

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I missed the first day of yellow stickers so I didn't find any amazing designer deals this time but I did win a TJ Maxx $50 gift card by sharing my cheap hairspray haul on Instagram! Yay!



Congrats!! That's awesome - both winning the GC and the hairspray haul! I won a TJ gift card last year from something I posted, which is so cool (and I totally feel you with the hashtags feeling like they pay off lol...I feel like I go overboard, but I hashtag it all!!).


----------



## Peach08

Jeneen said:


> So cute! I'm so jealous!




Thx!! 

I often check out the kids section as I have small feet( 5-1/2 to 6) for boots and summer sandals 

Scored quite a few deals so far with the summer sale will post all once I am done


----------



## karylicious

Got this gorgeous Kate Spades originally $400..$29!!!


----------



## merrydish

Now that's a true super duper buy!!! Major congratulations!


----------



## karylicious

Thanks there were ink spots from the security  tag, someone had tried to take the tag off I guess ...I managed to get them all off using hair spray


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

LatinaChica said:


> Have the yellow tags started in all of the stores? Anyone in TX noticed any of the yellow tags? Seems some start as early as late July and other start in mid August. Wondering if I should start searching or whether it's too late.


 
I posted my finds (from a Dallas store) last week, Marshall's just started yellow tags, there are still things to be found, but I think the selection is really crappy at this point.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks - I vaguely remembered someone from here won too. It's so random what they regram or retweet. I post some amazing deals and this hairspray is what won it for me LOL. 





mharri20 said:


> Congrats!! That's awesome - both winning the GC and the hairspray haul! I won a TJ gift card last year from something I posted, which is so cool (and I totally feel you with the hashtags feeling like they pay off lol...I feel like I go overboard, but I hashtag it all!!).


----------



## AnnaFreud

found this Kate Spade top for $15.


----------



## Peach08

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3102153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this Kate Spade top for $15.




My store had this top as well but still priced at 34$ . I'm waiting for it to get marked down some more.


----------



## Peach08

I need your opinion on this: scored this love Moschino tee for 10$ as lots of the beads were missing and others falling off. 
I ended up removing those that were coming off the top and then some and think it looks quite interesting in that it's uneven. What's your opinion? The bf doesn't agree with me


----------



## LuxeDeb

Peach08 said:


> I need your opinion on this: scored this love Moschino tee for 10$ as lots of the beads were missing and others falling off.
> I ended up removing those that were coming off the top and then some and think it looks quite interesting in that it's uneven. What's your opinion? The bf doesn't agree with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102208




Very cute! I like your idea. I would take about 15 more beads off the longer red strand & I think it will make more sense (at least to people that know Moschino)!


----------



## vhsethan

LuxeDeb said:


> Very cute! I like your idea. I would take about 15 more beads off the longer red strand & I think it will make more sense (at least to people that know Moschino)!




I agree, making it symmetrical would probably be best


----------



## Leto

Peach08 said:


> I need your opinion on this: scored this love Moschino tee for 10$ as lots of the beads were missing and others falling off.
> I ended up removing those that were coming off the top and then some and think it looks quite interesting in that it's uneven. What's your opinion? The bf doesn't agree with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3102208




I would remove the red beads on the second row on the right and add it to the left to even it out.


----------



## polevshchikov

Yes, I agree. A few beads should be removed and it'll look good.


----------



## Espinosa

Kate Spade bracelet marked down to $16.


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> Very cute! I like your idea. I would take about 15 more beads off the longer red strand & I think it will make more sense (at least to people that know Moschino)!







vhsethan said:


> I agree, making it symmetrical would probably be best







Leto said:


> I would remove the red beads on the second row on the right and add it to the left to even it out.







polevshchikov said:


> Yes, I agree. A few beads should be removed and it'll look good.




Thanks for the advice I'll try it out


----------



## HRHtcs

Greenvale TJs. Prices are all still high IMO. Humph.


----------



## applecidered

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 3103135
> View attachment 3103136
> View attachment 3103138
> View attachment 3103140
> 
> 
> Greenvale TJs. Prices are all still high IMO. Humph.


Quite the selection! But yeah, agreed about their prices, I'd rather wait until a seasonal sale and try to get a brand new one straight from the brand store itself! But the black YSL and the red Fendi look nice...


----------



## HRHtcs

applecidered said:


> Quite the selection! But yeah, agreed about their prices, I'd rather wait until a seasonal sale and try to get a brand new one straight from the brand store itself! But the black YSL and the red Fendi look nice...




Yes same here. The red Fendi was actually in pretty good condition and I think was around $1800. The mini YSL was $1700 - I would just buy it new from saks at that point! Lol


----------



## applecidered

Plus as mentioned before, sometimes the quality is horrendous and shouldn't even be on sale at that point!


----------



## polkadot654

I saw some yellow tags the TJ Maxx/Homegoods in Plainville, MA. I grabbed a cute Lucky Brand top for $15


----------



## AnnaFreud

I found this Ella Moss tunic for $15. It's a much brighter orange than pictured. Still available online for $152!


----------



## Helloitsjackk

$1000
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Valentino


----------



## Jeneen

Peach08 said:


> Thx!!
> 
> I often check out the kids section as I have small feet( 5-1/2 to 6) for boots and summer sandals
> 
> Scored quite a few deals so far with the summer sale will post all once I am done




My feet are the same size...I'll have to scope out the kid's section too [emoji4]


----------



## ememtiny

karylicious said:


> Thanks there were ink spots from the security  tag, someone had tried to take the tag off I guess ...I managed to get them all off using hair spray




Hair spray to get stains out?? Does that work for a lot of stuff???


----------



## karylicious

ememtiny said:


> Hair spray to get stains out?? Does that work for a lot of stuff???




I always use it for ink and it always works great


----------



## sparksfly

karylicious said:


> I always use it for ink and it always works great




How do you do it?

Bought a dress that was discounted because of the sensor stains from TJX and wanna try and remove them.


----------



## karylicious

sparksfly said:


> How do you do it?
> 
> Bought a dress that was discounted because of the sensor stains from TJX and wanna try and remove them.




Put a white cloth behind the stain, spray. Scratch lighty with your nail, spray again, wait voilà!


----------



## sparksfly

karylicious said:


> Put a white cloth behind the stain, spray. Scratch lighty with your nail, spray again, wait voilà!




Thanks! Does the cloth have to be white?


----------



## karylicious

sparksfly said:


> Thanks! Does the cloth have to be white?




The ink bleeds on the cloth So yes


----------



## bargainhunter95

TJ Maxx and Marshalls had second markdowns and I luckily have 6 around me so I ran to all of em &#128514; I found dirt cheap prices on contemporary brands but these shoes are my favorite finds! They totally remind me of Rag & Bone and look expensive. 
Price from L to R: $8, $9, $11, $9, $9


----------



## bargainhunter95

Side pics!


----------



## bargainhunter95

.


----------



## pearlgrass

bargainhunter95 said:


> TJ Maxx and Marshalls had second markdowns and I luckily have 6 around me so I ran to all of em &#128514; I found dirt cheap prices on contemporary brands but these shoes are my favorite finds! They totally remind me of Rag & Bone and look expensive.
> Price from L to R: $8, $9, $11, $9, $9



Great score


----------



## bargainhunter95

pearlgrass said:


> Great score



Thanks!!


----------



## cwxx

saw these at upper east side TJMaxx earlier this week - the Fendi's proportions look weird to me, I have a 2jours and this one seemed way wider...


----------



## glasskey

cwxx said:


> saw these at upper east side TJMaxx earlier this week - the Fendi's proportions look weird to me, I have a 2jours and this one seemed way wider...




LOL at the fendi's price tag. WTF is that? Yellow price tag is $50 less than the original ticketed price? I need a 'you tried' .gif


----------



## glamourous1098

glasskey said:


> LOL at the fendi's price tag. WTF is that? Yellow price tag is $50 less than the original ticketed price? I need a 'you tried' .gif



I wonder what the red tag was... 1490?


----------



## krissa

I never shop TJ, but I was happy to find my mimosa body wash on sale for .50. I thought the Ridge Hill TJ was a Runway store, but I have yet to see any high end purses. Is there a special runway section that has higher end purses?


----------



## AnnaFreud

krissa said:


> I never shop TJ, but I was happy to find my mimosa body wash on sale for .50. I thought the Ridge Hill TJ was a Runway store, but I have yet to see any high end purses. Is there a special runway section that has higher end purses?




I've seen the higher end bags either right out front when you walk in or in the back by the fitting room at the runway stores.


----------



## NyLonGirl

For anyone in London the Oxford Street store had two Stella McCartney Fabella's, two Chloe's one was a large tote and the other and evening bag. They also had a number of other designers but these were the top labels ones.

Does anyone know which TJMaxx would be good to go to in NYC and Miami? I'm moving from London to Miami permanently will a few weeks in NYC for training. Would love to score some new handbags as I've been wanting the rockstud bag but didn't want to pay retail and all the girls have ben posting here with TJMaxx one's. 

Also does anyone know how legitimate "BeyondTheRack" is?


----------



## Raffaluv

bargainhunter95 said:


> TJ Maxx and Marshalls had second markdowns and I luckily have 6 around me so I ran to all of em &#128514; I found dirt cheap prices on contemporary brands but these shoes are my favorite finds! They totally remind me of Rag & Bone and look expensive.
> Price from L to R: $8, $9, $11, $9, $9


Great shoes & great prices!! congrats!!


----------



## applecidered

glasskey said:


> LOL at the fendi's price tag. WTF is that? Yellow price tag is $50 less than the original ticketed price? I need a 'you tried' .gif


Seriously... This is why I stopped wasting my precious shopping time at TJs... Facepalm.


----------



## katran26

glasskey said:


> LOL at the fendi's price tag. WTF is that? Yellow price tag is $50 less than the original ticketed price? I need a 'you tried' .gif




Hahaaaa! Totally! When they do that it's ridiculous.


----------



## cwxx

glasskey said:


> LOL at the fendi's price tag. WTF is that? Yellow price tag is $50 less than the original ticketed price? I need a 'you tried' .gif



Yup ! I figure it won't be walking out there anytime soon at that price, they've been doing that a lot at the NYC ones  - and this bag is missing the long strap!


----------



## Byie

Was having a super bad day. With my Starbucks in hand, I found these goodies at $1 each!


----------



## vuittonGirl

Byie said:


> Was having a super bad day. With my Starbucks in hand, I found these goodies at $1 each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113753
> View attachment 3113754




Good finds. [emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## LuxeDeb

Byie said:


> Was having a super bad day. With my Starbucks in hand, I found these goodies at $1 each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113753
> View attachment 3113754




Holy moly! I have never seen a mark down like that before....that is crazy awesome!! And they are pretty cute to boot


----------



## mharri20

Byie said:


> Was having a super bad day. With my Starbucks in hand, I found these goodies at $1 each!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3113753
> View attachment 3113754



Wowzers!! $1?! That's amazing, congrats!! That will definitely turn a bad day around


----------



## Peach08

Got this cute crop top for .70 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And 2 one-piece bathing suits, 

Ivanka ***** for 10$ and pink badgley mishka for 3$


----------



## krissa

Peach08 said:


> Got this cute crop top for .70
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114410
> 
> 
> And 2 one-piece bathing suits,
> 
> Ivanka ***** for 10$ and pink badgley mishka for 3$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114411
> View attachment 3114412



Super cute!!


----------



## LexielLoveee

Was at the store when they opened doing markdowns!! So excited for this one I paid 399.00!!!! In saks right now for 1800.00!


----------



## glasskey

LexielLoveee said:


> Was at the store when they opened doing markdowns!! So excited for this one I paid 399.00!!!! In saks right now for 1800.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115909
> View attachment 3115910
> View attachment 3115911



Gorgeous! Lucky you!!


----------



## cwxx

LexielLoveee said:


> Was at the store when they opened doing markdowns!! So excited for this one I paid 399.00!!!! In saks right now for 1800.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115909
> View attachment 3115910
> View attachment 3115911




Congrats! That price is more like it  I remember last year around Dec I saw a mini Alexander McQueen heroine bag for around $300 but was too small for me...little did I know prices would soon become ridiculous (discounts of less than $50 off 'original price').


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Amazing! I ran over there and there was nothing good left  You really gotta catch them when they are doing it or they fly out of the store. 



LexielLoveee said:


> Was at the store when they opened doing markdowns!! So excited for this one I paid 399.00!!!! In saks right now for 1800.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115909
> View attachment 3115910
> View attachment 3115911


----------



## mharri20

LexielLoveee said:


> Was at the store when they opened doing markdowns!! So excited for this one I paid 399.00!!!! In saks right now for 1800.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115909
> View attachment 3115910
> View attachment 3115911



This is such a great bag, and even better price! This is how markdowns should be...not the $50 off you sometimes see on a $1300 price tag. Congrats!!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

LexielLoveee said:


> Was at the store when they opened doing markdowns!! So excited for this one I paid 399.00!!!! In saks right now for 1800.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115909
> View attachment 3115910
> View attachment 3115911



Congratulations! I love when that happens


----------



## dangerouscurves

If anyone is in Bonn, grab this Chloe small Alice bag in snake skin leather. It's only 599 in TK Maxx Bonn.


----------



## ladycee

HRHtcs said:


> View attachment 3103135
> View attachment 3103136
> View attachment 3103138
> View attachment 3103140
> 
> 
> Greenvale TJs. Prices are all still high IMO. Humph.



Love the red one


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LexielLoveee said:


> Was at the store when they opened doing markdowns!! So excited for this one I paid 399.00!!!! In saks right now for 1800.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115909
> View attachment 3115910
> View attachment 3115911



I saw a woman wearing this bag today around where I live in NY. I admired the bag and her little dog while I was looking for a parking space. I wonder if it was you...Sorry if that sounds creepy lol


----------



## LexielLoveee

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I saw a woman wearing this bag today around where I live in NY. I admired the bag and her little dog while I was looking for a parking space. I wonder if it was you...Sorry if that sounds creepy lol




Oh how funny wasn't me in in jersey but I was in city test no dog thiu...but I bet she paid more then 400 lol isn't it funny how all the people on this forum notice bags on everyone. Good eyes we have


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LexielLoveee said:


> Oh how funny wasn't me in in jersey but I was in city test no dog thiu...but I bet she paid more then 400 lol isn't it funny how all the people on this forum notice bags on everyone. Good eyes we have



Haha I have hawk eyes when it comes to designer bags in the streets. It's a lovely bag.


----------



## LexielLoveee

Thanks so much xo


----------



## Kealakai

LexielLoveee said:


> Was at the store when they opened doing markdowns!! So excited for this one I paid 399.00!!!! In saks right now for 1800.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115909
> View attachment 3115910
> View attachment 3115911


Great find. Love the bag


----------



## Peach08

Michael Kors Rachel aviator sunglasses orange and yellow 16$ each


----------



## Lzamare

TJ maxx Santa Monica


----------



## katlun

Lzamare said:


> View attachment 3122254
> 
> 
> TJ maxx Santa Monica



Wow, I want that  Fendi


----------



## Jaidybug

Found a lot of designer bags at Marshalls today (in Canada). Fendi, Gucci, Valentino, Goyard, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Reed Krakoff, Bottega Veneta and more


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Jaidybug said:


> Found a lot of designer bags at Marshalls today (in Canada). Fendi, Gucci, Valentino, Goyard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reed Krakoff, Bottega Veneta and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122977



I would like these racks in my home!


----------



## Jen123

Jaidybug said:


> Found a lot of designer bags at Marshalls today (in Canada). Fendi, Gucci, Valentino, Goyard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reed Krakoff, Bottega Veneta and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122977




Goyard?! Wow that's a first!


----------



## pbmuffin

Gorgeous $600 Cole Haan leather jacket at TJ Maxx for $260. I tried it on and loved it but didn't want to spend the money; hubby went back later and got it for me!


----------



## mpepe32

Jaidybug said:


> Found a lot of designer bags at Marshalls today (in Canada). Fendi, Gucci, Valentino, Goyard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reed Krakoff, Bottega Veneta and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122977


Wow I thought the events didn't start until tomorrow morning!


----------



## sammytheMUA

LexielLoveee said:


> Was at the store when they opened doing markdowns!! So excited for this one I paid 399.00!!!! In saks right now for 1800.00!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115909
> View attachment 3115910
> View attachment 3115911



will be going to to my local runway tj max this weekend! congrats!


----------



## louvigilante

Jen123 said:


> Goyard?! Wow that's a first!




Wow indeed! How was the Goyard tote? Going to check mine out tonight just in case.


----------



## Jaidybug

Jen123 said:


> Goyard?! Wow that's a first!



I was shocked to see it there too[emoji4]



mpepe32 said:


> Wow I thought the events didn't start until tomorrow morning!



I know that my local Winners that carries "the red carpet" items are putting everything out tomorrow...



louvigilante said:


> Wow indeed! How was the Goyard tote? Going to check mine out tonight just in case.



It is beautiful, no flaws. I put it on hold to think over along with another bag I'm considering[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## ladycee

I can't quote for some reason but that blue fendi seems to be popping up at a few locations. I hope to see it at mine


----------



## MahoganyQT

pbmuffin said:


> Gorgeous $600 Cole Haan leather jacket at TJ Maxx for $260. I tried it on and loved it but didn't want to spend the money; hubby went back later and got it for me!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123204




Gorgeous jacket...such a sweet husband


----------



## bubu123

Jaidybug said:


> Found a lot of designer bags at Marshalls today (in Canada). Fendi, Gucci, Valentino, Goyard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reed Krakoff, Bottega Veneta and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122977


That Goyard! Someone please get it!


----------



## louvigilante

Jaidybug said:


> I was shocked to see it there too[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> I know that my local Winners that carries "the red carpet" items are putting everything out tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> It is beautiful, no flaws. I put it on hold to think over along with another bag I'm considering[emoji5]&#65039;




May I ask the price?


----------



## lilac28

Jaidybug said:


> Found a lot of designer bags at Marshalls today (in Canada). Fendi, Gucci, Valentino, Goyard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reed Krakoff, Bottega Veneta and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122977



Did anyone go this a.m.? I was disappointed, saw some Gucci and Fendi print bags, givenchy and one Hermes scarf. Was hoping to find the Fendi monster tote


----------



## Jaidybug

louvigilante said:


> May I ask the price?




It is $999.99 (Canadian dollars)


----------



## pbmuffin

MahoganyQT said:


> Gorgeous jacket...such a sweet husband



Thank you! Yes, he's a sweetheart!


----------



## louvigilante

Jaidybug said:


> It is $999.99 (Canadian dollars)




Thank you. 

Going to go this morning.


----------



## Jen123

lilac28 said:


> Did anyone go this a.m.? I was disappointed, saw some Gucci and Fendi print bags, givenchy and one Hermes scarf. Was hoping to find the Fendi monster tote




Wonder how the Hermes got there


----------



## jeninvan

I went to the winners and marshalls I thought they started at 9:30  I missed out on a lot of the bags but I ended up getting a chloe Marcie large (50% off retail) and a Givenchy small Pandora and several shoes/booties and a little something for the husby to make me not feel so guilty


----------



## katran26

Jaidybug said:


> Found a lot of designer bags at Marshalls today (in Canada). Fendi, Gucci, Valentino, Goyard,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reed Krakoff, Bottega Veneta and more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3122977



Shocked to see Goyard at Marshall's...never thought I'd see that there - ever!


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Did anyone go this a.m.? I was disappointed, saw some Gucci and Fendi print bags, givenchy and one Hermes scarf. Was hoping to find the Fendi monster tote


 
I saw that tote in Mississauga and  Marshalls near sherway gardens.  I guess I'm always expecting more than what comes in or maybe I missed out because I didn't get to the store till 9ish.


I did pick up a Gucci messenger with the green web strap and the bottom part is leather so hopefully I won't have wear on the corners.  I'm currently saving for a vacation and have already gotten a McQueen mini padlock and a SL duffle 3 so couldn't justify spending 1k again on a bag. Hoping other members found so goodies!


----------



## lilac28

Jen123 said:


> Wonder how the Hermes got there



I thought that was unusual too. There was  only the one, still in orange box wrapped with a bow, $250. It was gone later


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> I saw that tote in Mississauga and  Marshalls near sherway gardens.  I guess I'm always expecting more than what comes in or maybe I missed out because I didn't get to the store till 9ish.
> 
> 
> I did pick up a Gucci messenger with the green web strap and the bottom part is leather so hopefully I won't have wear on the corners.  I'm currently saving for a vacation and have already gotten a McQueen mini padlock and a SL duffle 3 so couldn't justify spending 1k again on a bag. Hoping other members found so goodies!



Oh thx for posting! Did u see the tote at Marshalls or Winners Mississauga? And did u catch the price? Show us your new purchase!


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Oh thx for posting! Did u see the tote at Marshalls or Winners Mississauga? And did u catch the price? Show us your new purchase!


 


It was at the winners in heartland.  I'll try to take a pic of my bag later.  at work right now.


----------



## justa9url

lilac28 said:


> Did anyone go this a.m.? I was disappointed, saw some Gucci and Fendi print bags, givenchy and one Hermes scarf. Was hoping to find the Fendi monster tote


There were two last night at Marshalls (Yonge/Gerrard) - blue and green.


----------



## chinchilly

The downtown Toronto runway events were ok but not amazing. I checked out a few stores this morning... I think Marshall's on Yonge had the best selection. Overall there was a lot of Reed Krakoff and patterned Fendi stuff.

Someone scored a black Chloe Paraty I thought was nice. There was a black Chloe Marcie and a black Mulberry Bayswater. Lots of Saint Laurent. I saw the toy duffle in pink, purple and leopard. And some more bigger structured YSL ones that I don't know the names of (I'm not keen on those ladylike type of bags).

I ended up getting a Balenciaga City in maroon with gold trim. 

Almost bought a red Givenchy Pandora with silver hardware, but decided the Bal was nicer.

Also saw a Givenchy Nightingale in dark brown. And a black Bal carry on bag.


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> There were two last night at Marshalls (Yonge/Gerrard) - blue and green.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thx I called but apparently they are gone. Did u happen to see the price?


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> It was at the winners in heartland.  I'll try to take a pic of my bag later.  at work right now.



They said they never got the bag


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> They said they never got the bag


 
They are either lying or don't really know their bags.  It was to the side of the opening doors where they had a collection of blue coloured bags.  There was a blue SL there as well.  I wish I had have know. I could have tried to put it on hold for you.  Marshalls was allowing holds but the winners in Oakville was not.  This is the bag I picked up. It has both shoulder and crossbody straps. Nothing fancy but I am partial to Gucci's signature web and my Gucci porcupine gg key fob from the previous runway event.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> They are either lying or don't really know their bags.  It was to the side of the opening doors where they had a collection of blue coloured bags.  There was a blue SL there as well.  I wish I had have know. I could have tried to put it on hold for you.  Marshalls was allowing holds but the winners in Oakville was not.  This is the bag I picked up. It has both shoulder and crossbody straps. Nothing fancy but I am partial to Gucci's signature web and my Gucci porcupine gg key fob from the previous runway event.



I agree I don't think the SA knew especially since a TPFer saw it! If u happen to c it again can u pls let me know? TIA. Oh your Gucci is really cute! I like that it's convertible


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> I agree I don't think the SA knew especially since a TPFer saw it! If u happen to c it again can u pls let me know? TIA. Oh your Gucci is really cute! I like that it's convertible




thanks lilac.  If I see it again, I will let you know   I am wondering if they have more in the back and haven't put everything out yet.  I wish I knew someone who worked at one of these locations!


----------



## justa9url

lilac28 said:


> justa9url said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were two last night at Marshalls (Yonge/Gerrard) - blue and green.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thx I called but apparently they are gone. Did u happen to see the price?
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad, maybe you'll catch a return. I believe it was under $1200.
Click to expand...


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> thanks lilac.  If I see it again, I will let you know   I am wondering if they have more in the back and haven't put everything out yet.  I wish I knew someone who worked at one of these locations!



Appreciate it! I was thinking the same thing, the event runs from the 10th to 16th so maybe they will gradually restock


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> lilac28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's too bad, maybe you'll catch a return. I believe it was under $1200.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am hoping they have more and just did not bring out yet
Click to expand...


----------



## justa9url

lilac28 said:


> Thanks! I am hoping they have more and just did not bring out yet



Good luck!


----------



## Jaidybug

My local Winners opened the doors at 8 am this morning, I was stuck in traffic so made it there at 8:20. I missed out on some great items...was told by a customer and staff members that they had a couple Louis Vuitton bags that were snatched up right away[emoji15]


----------



## justa9url

Jaidybug said:


> My local Winners opened the doors at 8 am this morning, I was stuck in traffic so made it there at 8:20. I missed out on some great items...was told by a customer and staff members that they had a couple Louis Vuitton bags that were snatched up right away[emoji15]



I wonder if they were brand new LV bags as I've never seen that before, only refurbished LV and Chanel.


----------



## freepockets

Here is my mens Runway Event reveal from Montréal, Québec! 

I was able to snag a Fendi baseball cap and a black Guccissima leather belt. Both came with their dust bags.

A very nice person let me take the leather belt after trying it on and deciding it wasn't for them. 

I felt like the selection was less good this year compared to last year's event but I am pretty happy with my luck this year.

Happy hunting to everyone else!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at Honolulu TjMaxx 
Celine $2000


Proenza $1100


Proenza $1200


Fendi $3000


Moschino $600



The only thing I bought 
Moschino $250


----------



## lilac28

freepockets said:


> Here is my mens Runway Event reveal from Montréal, Québec!
> 
> I was able to snag a Fendi baseball cap and a black Guccissima leather belt. Both came with their dust bags.
> 
> A very nice person let me take the leather belt after trying it on and deciding it wasn't for them.
> 
> I felt like the selection was less good this year compared to last year's event but I am pretty happy with my luck this year.
> 
> Happy hunting to everyone else!



Nice finds! 
Glad to hear people are finding some good stuff


----------



## shoppingguy2004

Jaidybug said:


> My local Winners opened the doors at 8 am this morning, I was stuck in traffic so made it there at 8:20. I missed out on some great items...was told by a customer and staff members that they had a couple Louis Vuitton bags that were snatched up right away[emoji15]



Which Winners was this?


----------



## Jaidybug

shoppingguy2004 said:


> Which Winners was this?




It is the one is Signal Hill, Calgary. They have a lot of great red carpet items [emoji2]


----------



## cordeena

Whoa, a St. Louis?!?! May I ask if it's a pm or gm? And where in Canada is this?


----------



## astromantic

I thought LV has very strict control over distribution... How the heck did Winners get their hands on LV, or even Hermes???


----------



## elle woods

Lots at a winners in Toronto. Tons of clothes (Celine, helmut Lang, reed krakoff to name a few), some bags (valentino, givenchy, Gucci), and accessories (prada and rayban sunnies at 99.99!!!)
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 I even saw chanel lip glosses and dior, ysl makeup


----------



## justa9url

Toronto Marshalls (Yonge/Gerrard), I just returned a SLP baby duffel in red w/ ghw last night. It's $999.99 - pretty good price imo but it wasn't for me.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I missed going yesterday, but went this morning, this was one of their best new arrivals at my store. Lots of Celine RTW (priced decent). Nice handbag collection, Givenchy, Valentino, Fendis, Stella McCartney.  Nice shoes, Guccis, Valentinos, Saint Laurents Boots (way over price). I walked away with a Missoni dress for $179, and a Moncler Gamme Rouge jacket for $299 (best score ever)!!


----------



## freepockets

I ended up returning the hat today. I am keeping the belt though! There was still a surprising amount of stuff on the shelves today.


----------



## Jaidybug

cordeena said:


> Whoa, a St. Louis?!?! May I ask if it's a pm or gm? And where in Canada is this?




It's a GM, from Marshalls in Calgary. I went back to the store last night to purchase it[emoji4]


----------



## katran26

Jaidybug said:


> It's a GM, from Marshalls in Calgary. I went back to the store last night to purchase it[emoji4]
> View attachment 3124824



That is amazing!!! Congrats


----------



## letteshop

Jaidybug said:


> It's a GM, from Marshalls in Calgary. I went back to the store last night to purchase it[emoji4]
> View attachment 3124824




Congrats!!  I'm hoping my next purchase will be a Goyard.  May I ask how much?


----------



## babycinnamon

Jaidybug said:


> It's a GM, from Marshalls in Calgary. I went back to the store last night to purchase it[emoji4]
> View attachment 3124824




OMG...amazing find!! I can't believe they had a Goyard! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

katran26 said:


> That is amazing!!! Congrats



Thank you[emoji5]&#65039;



letteshop said:


> Congrats!!  I'm hoping my next purchase will be a Goyard.  May I ask how much?



It was $999.99 plus tax (Canadian dollars)



babycinnamon said:


> OMG...amazing find!! I can't believe they had a Goyard! Congrats!!!



Thank you! I couldn't believe it either[emoji4]


----------



## marksuzy

lilac28 said:


> Did anyone go this a.m.? I was disappointed, saw some Gucci and Fendi print bags, givenchy and one Hermes scarf. Was hoping to find the Fendi monster tote




Just saw a black Fendi  monster tote on the floor in Moraga, CA. $999


----------



## cordeena

Jaidybug said:


> It's a GM, from Marshalls in Calgary. I went back to the store last night to purchase it[emoji4]
> View attachment 3124824




Congratulations! And I still can't believe a gm in special colour for $1k.

Welcome to the Goyard club! It's a fun one.


----------



## lilac28

marksuzy said:


> Just saw a black Fendi  monster tote on the floor in Moraga, CA. $999


 
ooo, a black monster tote would be so perfect! Thx for posting this but I'm in Canada...alas.


----------



## Jaidybug

cordeena said:


> Congratulations! And I still can't believe a gm in special colour for $1k.
> 
> Welcome to the Goyard club! It's a fun one.




Thank you so much[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## cwxx

This was a few days ago so not sure if things have been added due to runway event - but Boston Downtown Crossing TJMaxx surprised me with a small (old short strap) black antigona and dark navy blue Celine mini luggage - there were some other bags as well, sorry can't quite remember! But seems worth checking out if you're in the area


----------



## StopHammertime

astromantic said:


> I thought LV has very strict control over distribution... How the heck did Winners get their hands on LV, or even Hermes???




Was just asking myself this question, shocked any discount store has LV or Hermes...


----------



## Peach08

freepockets said:


> Here is my mens Runway Event reveal from Montréal, Québec!
> 
> I was able to snag a Fendi baseball cap and a black Guccissima leather belt. Both came with their dust bags.
> 
> A very nice person let me take the leather belt after trying it on and deciding it wasn't for them.
> 
> I felt like the selection was less good this year compared to last year's event but I am pretty happy with my luck this year.
> 
> Happy hunting to everyone else!



yay a fellow Montrealer,
was this from the downtown location or marche central?


----------



## glasskey

StopHammertime said:


> Was just asking myself this question, shocked any discount store has LV or Hermes...



Chiming in to say I have seen Hermes in discount stores, yet to see LV.


----------



## Jen123

Stopped by my tjs today and saw a ton of nice clothes and bags but didn't leave with anything. I was surprised to find Rick Owens leather jacket there...


----------



## kellybirkin12

Jaidybug said:


> It's a GM, from Marshalls in Calgary. I went back to the store last night to purchase it[emoji4]
> View attachment 3124824



From a Marshall's?!? The  highest brand I've ever seen in a marshalls (and I've been to many) is Ralph Lauren. Are Canadian a Marshalls better?


----------



## glasskey

kellybirkin12 said:


> From a Marshall's?!? The  highest brand I've ever seen in a marshalls (and I've been to many) is Ralph Lauren. Are Canadian a Marshalls better?


The New York City Marshalls carry really high end brands (I've seen Louboutin, Tod's, Fendi, Valentino, Gucci, YSL, etc.). Haven't seen them in other cities tho


----------



## LuxeDeb

Jaidybug said:


> It's a GM, from Marshalls in Calgary. I went back to the store last night to purchase it[emoji4]
> View attachment 3124824




Congrats! Goyard at Marshalls....what an amazing find! Most of their designer bags are priced too high, but this was a really special deal.


----------



## Jaidybug

kellybirkin12 said:


> From a Marshall's?!? The  highest brand I've ever seen in a marshalls (and I've been to many) is Ralph Lauren. Are Canadian a Marshalls better?



It has to be a Marshalls that carries what they call "red carpet" items...they have tags on the items that say red carpet on them. 



LuxeDeb said:


> Congrats! Goyard at Marshalls....what an amazing find! Most of their designer bags are priced too high, but this was a really special deal.




Thank you! [emoji3]


----------



## Twelve

'Red carpet' is only until Sept 16, after that do you know if Marshalls Canada still has high end stuff on a on going bases?


----------



## shoppingguy2004

Twelve said:


> 'Red carpet' is only until Sept 16, after that do you know if Marshalls Canada still has high end stuff on a on going bases?



There are only 5 Marshalls Canada that have a permanent Red Carpet Section. They are Calgary, Toronto, Downtown Toronto, Etobicoke and Mississauga. Here are the addresses: http://www.marshallscanada.ca/en/red-carpet-event.asp


----------



## Twelve

shoppingguy2004 said:


> There are only 5 Marshalls Canada that have a permanent Red Carpet Section. They are Calgary, Toronto, Downtown Toronto, Etobicoke and Mississauga. Here are the addresses: http://www.marshallscanada.ca/en/red-carpet-event.asp


Thank you so much for the link.


----------



## Jprojectrunway

elle woods said:


> Lots at a winners in Toronto. Tons of clothes (Celine, helmut Lang, reed krakoff to name a few), some bags (valentino, givenchy, Gucci), and accessories (prada and rayban sunnies at 99.99!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3124645
> View attachment 3124646
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even saw chanel lip glosses and dior, ysl makeup



Do you recall the prices of the makeup? I never see Chanel there! I also try to avoid that Winners since it is chaotic 24/7 and never seem to find anything unless I go regularly.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

TJ Maxx Tysons Corner had lots of SLGs
(Gucci, Givenchy, Fendi)




small bags (Fendi, Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Bottega Veneta



 Celine



Lots of designer shoes (Dior, Fendi, Valentino, Derek Lam, Alexander Wang, Vince, Rag and Bone, LK Bennett).  The shoe dept, looked like a hurricane passed through (no pics sorry)


----------



## applecidered

CaribeanQueen said:


> TJ Maxx Tysons Corner had lots of SLGs
> (Gucci, Givenchy, Fendi)
> 
> View attachment 3127301
> 
> 
> small bags (Fendi, Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Bottega Veneta
> 
> View attachment 3127294
> 
> Celine
> View attachment 3127302
> 
> 
> Lots of designer shoes (Dior, Fendi, Valentino, Derek Lam, Alexander Wang, Vince, Rag and Bone, LK Bennett).  The shoe dept, looked like a hurricane passed through (no pics sorry)


Wow that's a neat selection!


----------



## elle woods

Jprojectrunway said:


> Do you recall the prices of the makeup? I never see Chanel there! I also try to avoid that Winners since it is chaotic 24/7 and never seem to find anything unless I go regularly.




I only remember the price of the boxed set of 3 Chanel glosses $69.99 and the Dior gel liner $19.99. They did also had a bunch of Chanel skin care. This is the Leaside Winners - is that the one you're referring to?


----------



## Jprojectrunway

elle woods said:


> I only remember the price of the boxed set of 3 Chanel glosses $69.99 and the Dior gel liner $19.99. They did also had a bunch of Chanel skin care. This is the Leaside Winners - is that the one you're referring to?



Ah, not the same one. I thought you were talking about the one downtown at Yonge & College.


----------



## shoppingguy2004

Twelve said:


> Thank you so much for the link.



I have noticed though that although these stores state that they have the Red Carpet section, most of the times the selection is quite small. It is mainly clothing. Happy Shopping!


----------



## Valeriee

What's a good Marshalls/TJMaxx price for a small Longchamp Le Pliage with short handles?  I came across one that is $70.  Is that reasonable?


----------



## buyingpig

Valeriee said:


> What's a good Marshalls/TJMaxx price for a small Longchamp Le Pliage with small handles?  I came across one that is $70.  Is that reasonable?



Sounds like regular price when department stores have discount.


----------



## Valeriee

buyingpig said:


> Sounds like regular price when department stores have discount.


In that case, it's not all that worth it.  I thought the price was a bit steep.  I don't really need it all that much, so I'll wait and see it if goes on sale.


----------



## dolceHI

Can someone please tell me how I can decipher when a TJMAXX or Marshalls  tag will be marked down? I would love an explanation with a tag example  and/or how certain numbers denote a particular month a product came in  etc. and when to expect a subsequent reduction. For the life of me, I  have not been able to figure this out and I've been a loyal customer for  a few years. It's a pain when I buy something on a given day only to  learn if I waited another day or week, I could have gotten a deeper  discount. Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## glasskey

dolceHI said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can decipher when a TJMAXX or Marshalls  tag will be marked down? I would love an explanation with a tag example  and/or how certain numbers denote a particular month a product came in  etc. and when to expect a subsequent reduction. For the life of me, I  have not been able to figure this out and I've been a loyal customer for  a few years. It's a pain when I buy something on a given day only to  learn if I waited another day or week, I could have gotten a deeper  discount. Thanks in advance for any insight.



You're not the only person who wants to know, but I doubt there's some kind of code you can crack. People have asked before on this board and as far as I remember no one has ever had an answer. They don't want you to be able to figure it out, no matter how loyal you are, they want you to pay the highest price they can get out of you. Capitalism!


----------



## isaac21

freepockets said:


> I ended up returning the hat today. I am keeping the belt though! There was still a surprising amount of stuff on the shelves today.



Awesome find ! Which store in montreal you got those items Downtown Saint-Catherines or Atwater or Marché Central ?

Thanks


----------



## H. for H.

dolceHI said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can decipher when a TJMAXX or Marshalls  tag will be marked down? I would love an explanation with a tag example  and/or how certain numbers denote a particular month a product came in  etc. and when to expect a subsequent reduction. For the life of me, I  have not been able to figure this out and I've been a loyal customer for  a few years. It's a pain when I buy something on a given day only to  learn if I waited another day or week, I could have gotten a deeper  discount. Thanks in advance for any insight.




I have seen a store employee with a cart and a scanner machine, this was in the home goods dept, each item is scanned and if the item is to be marked down a red label was automatically generated.  For clothing, they put them on a garment rack and scan them in the backroom.  It all seems to be computer recorded and generated.


----------



## louvigilante

In the top right corner there is a number inside a box. It's part of a 2 year calendar (1-24). Once it's been there after 3 months it will get its first mark down. Mark downs are within 1-2 weeks into the new month. It's also usually 20% off. There are exceptions to what gets marked down, that's based on brands and their deals with have with The company. Hope this helps.


----------



## dolceHI

louvigilante said:


> In the top right corner there is a number inside a box. It's part of a 2 year calendar (1-24). Once it's been there after 3 months it will get its first mark down. Mark downs are within 1-2 weeks into the new month. It's also usually 20% off. There are exceptions to what gets marked down, that's based on brands and their deals with have with The company. Hope this helps.


Thank you for your reply and insight. I will pay more attention to the numbers in the box. 

For the most part, I am conditioned to buy an item if I am utterly in love with it, considering it's unlikely to still be there at a following visit, but on occasion, I've seen some items go unsold longer than I would expect and subsequently marked down. Surely, I do not mind saving a few more dollars, particularly on Runway items.


----------



## dolceHI

H. for H. said:


> I have seen a store employee with a cart and a scanner machine, this was in the home goods dept, each item is scanned and if the item is to be marked down a red label was automatically generated.  For clothing, they put them on a garment rack and scan them in the backroom.  It all seems to be computer recorded and generated.


Cool. Thanks for sharing. 

Perhaps my timing is off as I do not recall ever witnessing someone marking down items, which is odd considering I go to TJMaxx and Marshalls often. On second thought, maybe I get in my zone and too hyper focus on shopping that I do not see them.


----------



## dolceHI

glasskey said:


> You're not the only person who wants to know, but I doubt there's some kind of code you can crack. People have asked before on this board and as far as I remember no one has ever had an answer. They don't want you to be able to figure it out, no matter how loyal you are, they want you to pay the highest price they can get out of you. Capitalism!


Thank you for replying. Cracking the code may be taxing; luckily, I just want to improve my law of averages of not buying too high sometimes. 


Businesses wanting consumers to pay the highest price possible is fine in some instances, especially a business like TJMaxx that saves me money on quality items even when items do not feature a red sticker. Still, I like when I score an item with a red sticker! I love a great bargain, LOL!


----------



## glasskey

Girl, I hear ya. I am just bitter about TJ Maxx lol. They used to have such great deals and now I feel like so little makes it to markdown, and when it does they mark down like $10 on a $1000 price tag.


----------



## afsweet

dolceHI said:


> Cool. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Perhaps my timing is off as I do not recall ever witnessing someone marking down items, which is odd considering I go to TJMaxx and Marshalls often. On second thought, maybe I get in my zone and too hyper focus on shopping that I do not see them.


 
My godmother has worked at Marshalls for decades (literally). She's explained the tags to me, but I don't remember much. However, she has mentioned numerous times how early the markdown team goes in- it's basically way before the store opens (like 5 am or something absurdly early like that). Her store has employees that only do markdowns, come in early and leave before the store opens.


She was a coordinator and now an associate (cut her hours) and basically goes to work at 7 am to unload trucks, hang garments, ticket items, etc.


----------



## lilac28

I found him!


----------



## lilac28

Although today is last day for Red Carpet event it's worth checking out. I think they stagger putting out merchandise or people do quick returns. Found my Fendi monster tote today and last night, a Pucci silk scarf and Tory Burch tech / wallet case.


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> Although today is last day for Red Carpet event it's worth checking out. I think they stagger putting out merchandise or people do quick returns. Found my Fendi monster tote today and last night, a Pucci silk scarf and Tory Burch tech / wallet case.


Congrats!  May I ask were you happy with the price you paid  on the Fendi monster tote?


----------



## PrincessDarbe

lilac28 said:


> I found him!



Congratulations!


----------



## justa9url

lilac28 said:


> I found him!


Congrats!!! Which location did you end up finding him? I remember finding two earlier in the year but I had bought a bag already. It was $1k and black. Winners had it before Holts did. Funny. And it was cheaper. Funnier.


----------



## dolceHI

glasskey said:


> Girl, I hear ya. I am just bitter about TJ Maxx lol. They used to have such great deals and now I feel like so little makes it to markdown, and when it does they mark down like $10 on a $1000 price tag.


I hear you too.  I am still trying to figure how to snag those uber, premium items that go on clearance for $10.00 too but no such luck! I'd be on cloud 9 if I did. 

It seems as TJMaxx has become increasingly popular, more and more people are going to the stores and cleaning them out before I get there. LOL!


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Although today is last day for Red Carpet event it's worth checking out. I think they stagger putting out merchandise or people do quick returns. Found my Fendi monster tote today and last night, a Pucci silk scarf and Tory Burch tech / wallet case.


Omg!!! Congratulations!  So happy for you!  Which location?


----------



## dolceHI

stephc005 said:


> My godmother has worked at Marshalls for decades (literally). She's explained the tags to me, but I don't remember much. However, she has mentioned numerous times how early the markdown team goes in- it's basically way before the store opens (like 5 am or something absurdly early like that). Her store has employees that only do markdowns, come in early and leave before the store opens.
> 
> 
> She was a coordinator and now an associate (cut her hours) and basically goes to work at 7 am to unload trucks, hang garments, ticket items, etc.



Well, that's good to know! I will try visit on those rare occasions when I do not have to go to work in the morning. Thanks!


----------



## Shoppinmel

lilac28 said:


> I found him!



So cute! Congrats!


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> Congrats!  May I ask were you happy with the price you paid  on the Fendi monster tote?


 
Thank you! Yes I was ok with the price as the bag was in pristine condition and came with the cards and dust bag. As long as I'm not paying retail, I'm happy


----------



## lilac28

Shoppinmel said:


> So cute! Congrats!


 
Thanks!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Omg!!! Congratulations!  So happy for you!  Which location?


 
Aw thanks so much! This was at the Marshalls at Hwy 7 and Weston. It was funny, I walked in to look at the (now) single Red Carpet display table (still some Tom Fords, Givenchy and  RK bags left) and I look over to the "regular" shelves that line the checkout area and he was just sitting there!


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> Congrats!!! Which location did you end up finding him? I remember finding two earlier in the year but I had bought a bag already. It was $1k and black. Winners had it before Holts did. Funny. And it was cheaper. Funnier.


 
Thanks! I found him at the Hwy 7 and Weston Rd location. Wow I would've loved a black one but the blue is pretty too. A SA told me that they did get these bags during the last Runway but it was never on my radar. Oo yeah that is funny that Winners would get an item b4 Holts did.


----------



## lilac28

PrincessDarbe said:


> Congratulations!


 
Thanks!


----------



## lilac28

dolceHI said:


> Thank you for replying. Cracking the code may be taxing; luckily, I just want to improve my law of averages of not buying too high sometimes.
> 
> 
> Businesses wanting consumers to pay the highest price possible is fine in some instances, especially a business like TJMaxx that saves me money on quality items even when items do not feature a red sticker. Still, I like when I score an item with a red sticker! I love a great bargain, LOL!


 
+1. 


I just read a Forbes article about how TJ Maxx makes billions each year and other businesses are now taking note. They quoted a TJ rep that gave the general demographic of a TJ/Winners shopper: generally between 22-43, shops in a mix of high end and discount stores and loves a great bargain etc. etc. They described me pretty well lol.


----------



## lilac28

ok just wanted to share 1 more of Mr. Monster since the original one I posted was sideways.


----------



## dolceHI

lilac28 said:


> +1.
> 
> 
> I just read a Forbes article about how TJ Maxx makes billions each year and other businesses are now taking note. They quoted a TJ rep that gave the general demographic of a TJ/Winners shopper: generally between 22-43, shops in a mix of high end and discount stores and loves a great bargain etc. etc. They described me pretty well lol.



Oh, oh, that describes me too! :okay:


----------



## ladycee

lilac28 said:


> ok just wanted to share 1 more of Mr. Monster since the original one I posted was sideways.




Love! How much if you don't mind


----------



## elle woods

Visited Leaside again and winners has this pretty Saint Laurent wallet in fuschia



Marshalls had rockstuds in size 7.5 for $699


----------



## jamamcg

I know it's mainly bag focused on this thread, but I just had to share my find from today. 




Tom Ford Silk Pyjamas.


----------



## elation

Found a bunch of goodies at my local Marshalls too! (in Mississauga)


----------



## elle woods

elation said:


> Found a bunch of goodies at my local Marshalls too! (in Mississauga)
> 
> View attachment 3131371
> 
> View attachment 3131373
> 
> View attachment 3131374
> 
> View attachment 3131375




How much was the Pashli? The west end always gets the good stuff!


----------



## elation

elle woods said:


> How much was the Pashli? The west end always gets the good stuff!


If I recall correctly, it was $600.. argh I should've taken a picture with the tag facing out!


----------



## skyqueen

elation said:


> Found a bunch of goodies at my local Marshalls too! (in Mississauga)
> 
> View attachment 3131371
> 
> View attachment 3131373
> 
> View attachment 3131374
> 
> View attachment 3131375




Wow! Is that a Mulberry Willow (first pic)?


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Ferragamo moccasins $199.  Lucky still has dustbag


----------



## cwxx

Happened to pass by the Bedford MA TJmaxx in the afternoon and popped in to check out their runway event - to my surprise, saw this in a case with other wallets!



















It has the box, dust bag, all the cards, even black paper protectors inside the wallet - looks pretty good to me, but as you can see from the last pic, someone cut out the rfid tag?! This must be a new thing b/c I've never noticed it before in any of the other runway stuff at TJMaxx...I'm pretty sure its authentic but without the rfid tag can I even get it authenticated in the Fendi forum?


----------



## applecidered

PrincessDarbe said:


> Ferragamo moccasins $199.  Lucky still has dustbag


Not bad!


----------



## ladycee

cwxx said:


> Happened to pass by the Bedford MA TJmaxx in the afternoon and popped in to check out their runway event - to my surprise, saw this in a case with other wallets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the box, dust bag, all the cards, even black paper protectors inside the wallet - looks pretty good to me, but as you can see from the last pic, someone cut out the rfid tag?! This must be a new thing b/c I've never noticed it before in any of the other runway stuff at TJMaxx...I'm pretty sure its authentic but without the rfid tag can I even get it authenticated in the Fendi forum?




So cute!


----------



## nova_girl

Balenciaga City black with gold HW. $1299 at the Potomac Yard/Alexandria, Va store


----------



## mpepe32

Okay so I have no will power.  Even though the winners runway event has officially ended I caved and bought a proenza schouler ps1 tiny in smoke from the Oakville dorval location. So now I have to really save for my vacation!


----------



## Jen123

I saw a crap ton of moncler jackets at my tjs today for $350 but I didn't buy. Now I'm wondering if I should have...


----------



## cwxx

ladycee said:


> So cute!



Thanks!  For Fendi fans, there was also a bright red (almost neon I'd say) small By The Way at the Bedford location - I think around $1200?. For sheer volume and variety however, I'd say go to the Newton Highlands location - there's just so much runway stuff- bags, clothes, shoes!  Some things still kinda pricey though...like a pair of Jimmy Choo booties, very comfy etc but at $700 from $850/$900 I'd rather get it at a dept store sale.


----------



## aga5

saw this bag at Oak brook, they also had some Stella McCartney, Valentino, and Gucci.  Although their prices don't see to be too great of a bargain (unless the bags last long enough to to get to  clearance)


----------



## kwikspice

CaribeanQueen said:


> TJ Maxx Tysons Corner had lots of SLGs
> (Gucci, Givenchy, Fendi)
> 
> View attachment 3127301
> 
> 
> small bags (Fendi, Jimmy Choo, Valentino, Bottega Veneta
> 
> View attachment 3127294
> 
> Celine
> View attachment 3127302
> 
> 
> Lots of designer shoes (Dior, Fendi, Valentino, Derek Lam, Alexander Wang, Vince, Rag and Bone, LK Bennett).  The shoe dept, looked like a hurricane passed through (no pics sorry)


was the pink handle a celine behind it


----------



## ladycee

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3134578
> View attachment 3134579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this bag at Oak brook, they also had some Stella McCartney, Valentino, and Gucci.  Although their prices don't see to be too great of a bargain (unless the bags last long enough to to get to  clearance)




That bag is [emoji7]


----------



## PetiteFromSF

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3134578
> View attachment 3134579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this bag at Oak brook, they also had some Stella McCartney, Valentino, and Gucci.  Although their prices don't see to be too great of a bargain (unless the bags last long enough to to get to  clearance)




I actually got that bag in black for $800 at Nordstrom Rack. I looooooooove it. I am considering buying it in nude as well.


----------



## jnnfr

I picked up a 2015 grey Balenciaga City G12 for $1300 at the Marshalls in Vancouver last night! Given that our Canadian dollar is so low and that I saw the same bag in black for the same price in the states in a previous post, I'm calling it a deal 

I also saw a mini Givenchy Pandora Box in fluorescent yellow ($1300), a _huge _Balenciaga duffel bag ($1500), a Gucci crossbody ($800), a Dolce & Gabbana tote, a Dolce & Gabbana crossbody, and 2 Alexander McQueen totes. These are all what's left from their Runway event. If anyone from the lower mainland is on here reading, defs check it out.


----------



## Brittney6

jnnfr said:


> I picked up a 2015 grey Balenciaga City G12 for $1300 at the Marshalls in Vancouver last night! Given that our Canadian dollar is so low and that I saw the same bag in black for the same price in the states in a previous post, I'm calling it a deal
> 
> I also saw a mini Givenchy Pandora Box in fluorescent yellow ($1300), a _huge _Balenciaga duffel bag ($1500), a Gucci crossbody ($800), a Dolce & Gabbana tote, a Dolce & Gabbana crossbody, and 2 Alexander McQueen totes. These are all what's left from their Runway event. If anyone from the lower mainland is on here reading, defs check it out.



Looks like I'm going there this weekend!


----------



## chinchilly

jnnfr said:


> I picked up a 2015 grey Balenciaga City G12 for $1300 at the Marshalls in Vancouver last night! Given that our Canadian dollar is so low and that I saw the same bag in black for the same price in the states in a previous post, I'm calling it a deal
> 
> I also saw a mini Givenchy Pandora Box in fluorescent yellow ($1300), a _huge _Balenciaga duffel bag ($1500), a Gucci crossbody ($800), a Dolce & Gabbana tote, a Dolce & Gabbana crossbody, and 2 Alexander McQueen totes. These are all what's left from their Runway event. If anyone from the lower mainland is on here reading, defs check it out.



I saw that black Balenciaga duffel at Marshalls in downtown Toronto. Not sure if it's still there. I wanted it, but I couldn't justify 2 bags... I got the City in maroon. Lucky you to get the grey! 

There was a red Pandora at Marshalls but it was a bright red and had silver zippers. Looked a bit cheap, too much like a Marc by Marc Jacobs bag IMO.


----------



## mpepe32

Finally getting a chance to post both of my finds from Winners and Marshall's during the runway and red carpet event.  I was content finding a Gucci Messenger with the signature web strap but am over the moon for my PS1 tiny lux in pepe (not smoke which is what I originally thought until I checked the tag).  They both came with all tags and dustbags too.  I waited until Saturday and when I went back and the PS was still waiting there, I just had to bring it home.  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## helladesigner

Such great finds. Are there any runway stores in PA/NJ?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

aga5 said:


> View attachment 3134578
> View attachment 3134579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saw this bag at Oak brook, they also had some Stella McCartney, Valentino, and Gucci.  Although their prices don't see to be too great of a bargain (unless the bags last long enough to to get to  clearance)


 
That's lovely, but not a huge discount!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Finally getting a chance to post both of my finds from Winners and Marshall's during the runway and red carpet event.  I was content finding a Gucci Messenger with the signature web strap but am over the moon for my PS1 tiny lux in pepe (not smoke which is what I originally thought until I checked the tag).  They both came with all tags and dustbags too.  I waited until Saturday and when I went back and the PS was still waiting there, I just had to bring it home.  Thanks for letting me share


 
Great finds! Oh and your comment "I waited until Saturday and when I went back and the PS was still waiting there, I just had to bring it home" is pretty much how I rationalize purchasing something I initially passed on, lol


----------



## lilac28

cwxx said:


> Happened to pass by the Bedford MA TJmaxx in the afternoon and popped in to check out their runway event - to my surprise, saw this in a case with other wallets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has the box, dust bag, all the cards, even black paper protectors inside the wallet - looks pretty good to me, but as you can see from the last pic, someone cut out the rfid tag?! This must be a new thing b/c I've never noticed it before in any of the other runway stuff at TJMaxx...I'm pretty sure its authentic but without the rfid tag can I even get it authenticated in the Fendi forum?




This is too cute!! I hate it when some stores cut the tags off, it's like why do that? >:/


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Great finds! Oh and your comment "I waited until Saturday and when I went back and the PS was still waiting there, I just had to bring it home" is pretty much how I rationalize purchasing something I initially passed on, lol


 
Thanks lol I figured it was fate that it was still there!  I could never have gotten one at that price anywhere else.  I live in Hamilton so things usually play on my mind on my way home and I regret not getting things. They still had a handful of handbags still there which was surprising to me.  You must be enjoying your monster tote? Its adorable!


----------



## elation

mpepe32 said:


> Finally getting a chance to post both of my finds from Winners and Marshall's during the runway and red carpet event.  I was content finding a Gucci Messenger with the signature web strap but am over the moon for my PS1 tiny lux in pepe (not smoke which is what I originally thought until I checked the tag).  They both came with all tags and dustbags too.  I waited until Saturday and when I went back and the PS was still waiting there, I just had to bring it home.  Thanks for letting me share




Great finds!! There was a Chloe Paraty at Heartland (I know you were looking before?) that I would totally have picked up if I had the disposable income!


----------



## cherry21

TJ Maxx in Houston on West Grey. I believe the lemon Celine was $2300 IRC


----------



## mpepe32

elation said:


> Great finds!! There was a Chloe Paraty at Heartland (I know you were looking before?) that I would totally have picked up if I had the disposable income!
> 
> View attachment 3137462


 
Its gorgeous!  But I already made some runway purchases and cant afford any more  Thx for posting though


----------



## cherry21

Continued...TJ Maxx West Grey Houston. Photo #4 the red wallet is Celine and blue is Fendi in a saffiano type leather, all wallets were $399


----------



## ladycee

cherry21 said:


> Continued...TJ Maxx West Grey Houston. Photo #4 the red wallet is Celine and blue is Fendi in a saffiano type leather, all wallets were $399




Wow that black Celine and those givenchys are so pretty!


----------



## cherry21

ladycee said:


> Wow that black Celine and those givenchys are so pretty!



Yes I part of me wanted to put them behind glass (esp the black Celine)....they were just sitting/hanging there.


----------



## cwxx

lilac28 said:


> This is too cute!! I hate it when some stores cut the tags off, it's like why do that? >:/



Thanks! I know I hope they don't make a habit out of cutting the tags off


----------



## digablebeatz

Struck out on the following TJ Maxx locations: San Mateo, CA; Daly City, CA; Escondido, CA; Encinitas, CA; and Oceanside, CA.


----------



## Michelle1x

cherry21 said:


> Continued...TJ Maxx West Grey Houston. Photo #4 the red wallet is Celine and blue is Fendi in a saffiano type leather, all wallets were $399



Is that a blue Rockstud behind the Givenchy?


----------



## StopHammertime

Not a bag but I'm pretty happy with my purchase today! I love VCA but unfortunately even preloved is not currently in my budget. I found this ring today with the clover motif and just love it! Almost didn't try it on because it was a size 8 and my fingers are between a 5-6... But it looks cute on my thumb! They had lots of Mia Fiore there that had the clover motif, I liked them all but the bracelets were too big for my wrists and the necklaces were too long for my taste. Anyway here it is 


$25 would generally seem like a lot to me for costume jewelry but this is helping curb by VCA desire soooooooo... Worth it LOL


----------



## ladycee




----------



## ladycee




----------



## authenticplease

StopHammertime said:


> Not a bag but I'm pretty happy with my purchase today! I love VCA but unfortunately even preloved is not currently in my budget. I found this ring today with the clover motif and just love it! Almost didn't try it on because it was a size 8 and my fingers are between a 5-6... But it looks cute on my thumb! They had lots of Mia Fiore there that had the clover motif, I liked them all but the bracelets were too big for my wrists and the necklaces were too long for my taste. Anyway here it is
> View attachment 3139561
> 
> $25 would generally seem like a lot to me for costume jewelry but this is helping curb by VCA desire soooooooo... Worth it LOL




I adore your ring, StopHammertime!  Personally, I find I enjoy my costume jewelry more.....I can wear it without worry


----------



## authenticplease

ladycee said:


> View attachment 3139694
> View attachment 3139695
> View attachment 3139696
> View attachment 3139697




  that Fendi!!


----------



## ladycee

Didn't get the price on these as I didn't take them out of the glass


----------



## ladycee

authenticplease said:


> that Fendi!!




The pink one? I loved that one too


----------



## nova_girl

StopHammertime said:


> Not a bag but I'm pretty happy with my purchase today! I love VCA but unfortunately even preloved is not currently in my budget. I found this ring today with the clover motif and just love it! Almost didn't try it on because it was a size 8 and my fingers are between a 5-6... But it looks cute on my thumb! They had lots of Mia Fiore there that had the clover motif, I liked them all but the bracelets were too big for my wrists and the necklaces were too long for my taste. Anyway here it is
> View attachment 3139561
> 
> $25 would generally seem like a lot to me for costume jewelry but this is helping curb by VCA desire soooooooo... Worth it LOL



I saw the matching bracelet online but I wasn't sure if it would fit me since I have a larger wrist. Plus, it's a hassle returning online purchases in store because they have to re-ticket things and the little machine always seems to be broken. Enjoy your beautiful ring!


----------



## cherry21

Michelle1x said:


> Is that a blue Rockstud behind the Givenchy?


Yes it is Valentino but I'm not sure if its just a wallet or wallet on chain


----------



## lms910

cherry21 said:


> Yes it is Valentino but I'm not sure if its just a wallet or wallet on chain




Was just there. Its the clutch with wrist straps. $999. Honestly you can get a better price if you purchase from a European boutique online like farfetch or departementfeminin.


----------



## freepockets

Peach08 said:


> yay a fellow Montrealer,
> was this from the downtown location or marche central?


Centreville. Marché central does not have as good of a selection for men's stuff.


----------



## freepockets

isaac21 said:


> Awesome find ! Which store in montreal you got those items Downtown Saint-Catherines or Atwater or Marché Central ?
> 
> Thanks


Centreville


----------



## cwxx

a non-bag/clothing buy for once


----------



## sparksfly

Got a white James Pearse t-shirt for $5. Surprised it lasted that long. Was yellow tagged then red tagged haha.


----------



## MiaRussell

so I am new to this forum - where have I been all this time right.  Anyways - I see some people mention that they missed the first day of yellow tag or red tag days.... so how do you know when these days occur?  (silly question sorry)


----------



## MiaRussell

Another question - what TJ Maxx and Marshall stores in South Jersey (or where ever in NJ), PA and NY stores carry designer stuff?  The ones near me do not.... I have been out of the loop apparently.


----------



## glasskey

MiaRussell said:


> Another question - what TJ Maxx and Marshall stores in South Jersey (or where ever in NJ), PA and NY stores carry designer stuff?  The ones near me do not.... I have been out of the loop apparently.


http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/jump/topic/the-runway-stores/16100002p

you can look it up here


----------



## sparksfly

McQueen:





Saint Laurent: 





Christian Dior:







Balenciaga:



Isabel Marant leather pants:


----------



## ladycee

Do the numbers mean anything on the tag? I can't seem to figure out when something will get marked down


----------



## louvigilante

ladycee said:


> Do the numbers mean anything on the tag? I can't seem to figure out when something will get marked down




Yes, the number in the top right inside the box correlates to the month it came into the store (they work on a 24 month calendar). Right now I think we are in month 22. Items with a 19 should start getting marked down (there are some exceptions based on brand). First round is 20% off. Hope that helps.


----------



## jnnfr

^ To add to that - In Canada, the price tags at Marshalls are the same as the ones at Winners. So the month that the item came in is in the top righthand area of the tag and it goes MMYY (e.g., August 2015 would be 0815). With that being said, not all of the items are put out right away. My Balenciaga had an 0815 tag but it hadn't been out on the shelves for that long when I got it in mid-late September.


----------



## ladycee

Thank you im trying to figure out when this will get marked down again. From my understanding the number 21 in the box is the month?


----------



## LABAG

At Marshall's ,Found a fantastic Brazilian cowhide rug in golden /cream color for 199.99-awesome rug and looks fabulous in front of fireplace!!


----------



## Precious Happy

LABAG said:


> At Marshall's ,Found a fantastic Brazilian cowhide rug in golden /cream color for 199.99-awesome rug and looks fabulous in front of fireplace!!



Ooh! Please post a pic if you can! That sounds fabulous! Congrats!! &#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;&#128079;&#127996;


----------



## jorton

Opinions? Which one do you guys like better? I purchased the rose gold one but I'm considering going back for the other one. Left is $39.99, right is $56. My sister called the rose gold one ugly  I don't think it is!

Is this a good price for MBMJ watches? I know they are not -incredible- quality but I googled them and both are still retailing for $175+. So I'm pretty happy about finding them.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

jorton said:


> Opinions? Which one do you guys like better? I purchased the rose gold one but I'm considering going back for the other one. Left is $39.99, right is $56. My sister called the rose gold one ugly  I don't think it is!
> 
> Is this a good price for MBMJ watches? I know they are not -incredible- quality but I googled them and both are still retailing for $175+. So I'm pretty happy about finding them.



I like the rose gold one with the square face.  I think it's a good price for sure!


----------



## Jaidybug

jorton said:


> Opinions? Which one do you guys like better? I purchased the rose gold one but I'm considering going back for the other one. Left is $39.99, right is $56. My sister called the rose gold one ugly  I don't think it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a good price for MBMJ watches? I know they are not -incredible- quality but I googled them and both are still retailing for $175+. So I'm pretty happy about finding them.




The rose gold one is beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

jorton said:


> Opinions? Which one do you guys like better? I purchased the rose gold one but I'm considering going back for the other one. Left is $39.99, right is $56. My sister called the rose gold one ugly  I don't think it is!
> 
> Is this a good price for MBMJ watches? I know they are not -incredible- quality but I googled them and both are still retailing for $175+. So I'm pretty happy about finding them.



Love the rosegold one


----------



## Giosach

jorton said:


> Opinions? Which one do you guys like better? I purchased the rose gold one but I'm considering going back for the other one. Left is $39.99, right is $56. My sister called the rose gold one ugly  I don't think it is!
> 
> Is this a good price for MBMJ watches? I know they are not -incredible- quality but I googled them and both are still retailing for $175+. So I'm pretty happy about finding them.


I vote for the gold rose one&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## merrydish

Yes, grab the rose gold!!! It's stunning!!!!!


----------



## afsweet

I spotted a couple plaid long sleeve 'Rails' shirts at 2 different Marshalls- $49, and at 1 location it was already marked down to $39. Been dying to buy 1, but can't find a XS (which is still oversized). Other than that, haven't seen anything out of the norm.


----------



## stacestall

jorton said:


> Opinions? Which one do you guys like better? I purchased the rose gold one but I'm considering going back for the other one. Left is $39.99, right is $56. My sister called the rose gold one ugly  I don't think it is!
> 
> Is this a good price for MBMJ watches? I know they are not -incredible- quality but I googled them and both are still retailing for $175+. So I'm pretty happy about finding them.



Rose gold for the win! It's so classy


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Snagged these Coach Garland pumps today for $79!


----------



## sparksfly

Saw these Ralph Lauren black label leather pants. Wish they were skinny and not flared. 






$1,500 retail.


----------



## elation

jnnfr said:


> ^ To add to that - In Canada, the price tags at Marshalls are the same as the ones at Winners. So the month that the item came in is in the top righthand area of the tag and it goes MMYY (e.g., August 2015 would be 0815). With that being said, not all of the items are put out right away. My Balenciaga had an 0815 tag but it hadn't been out on the shelves for that long when I got it in mid-late September.




Thanks for this info! I'd been wondering about this - very helpful.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

jorton said:


> Opinions? Which one do you guys like better? I purchased the rose gold one but I'm considering going back for the other one. Left is $39.99, right is $56. My sister called the rose gold one ugly  I don't think it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a good price for MBMJ watches? I know they are not -incredible- quality but I googled them and both are still retailing for $175+. So I'm pretty happy about finding them.




The right one looks better to me. I don't like the big logo on the left one.


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

ladycee said:


> View attachment 3149699
> 
> 
> Thank you im trying to figure out when this will get marked down again. From my understanding the number 21 in the box is the month?




Your Tjmaxx is on a totally different level.  The most expensive purse at ours is no more than $200.


----------



## ladycee

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Your Tjmaxx is on a totally different level.  The most expensive purse at ours is no more than $200.




It's a runway store check to see if there's one in your area


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

ladycee said:


> It's a runway store check to see if there's one in your area




Thanks! I'll be on the look out now.


----------



## lilac28

Latest finds: Kate Spade iPad case for $24.99 and Chanel Glossimer Duo in Crushed Cherry and Wild Rose (also includes sharpener, lip pencil and little cosmetics bag) for $49.99. Not sure if that's the greatest deal but it was cool to see my Marshalls now carrying Chanel and YSL makeup..


----------



## doongee

cherry21 said:


> Continued...TJ Maxx West Grey Houston. Photo #4 the red wallet is Celine and blue is Fendi in a saffiano type leather, all wallets were $399



OMG!!!!
What a wonderful selection!!!

In Europe TJ Maxx is called TK Maxx and I've NEVER seen anything close to that luxurious there...
The "highest" brands I ever saw were clothes from D&G, super old and ugly Kenzo things, baby Stella McCartney things, etc.
Nothing great 

I wish they had Céline in European TK Maxxes


----------



## baghagg

doongee said:


> OMG!!!!
> What a wonderful selection!!!
> 
> In Europe TJ Maxx is called TK Maxx and I've NEVER seen anything close to that luxurious there...
> The "highest" brands I ever saw were clothes from D&G, super old and ugly Kenzo things, baby Stella McCartney things, etc.
> Nothing great
> 
> I wish they had Céline in European TK Maxxes



I live in the USA, NY/Metro area,  and I've never seen anything this high-end in any of the nearby TJ Maxx or Marshalls either. ..


----------



## lms910

Spotted these lovelies today. IMHO the best deal was the Sac de Jour- $1999 for the small size. Had hot pink interior. PM me for location. The Celine is a Micro and considering I bought on at Neimans in perfect condition for $400 more, didnt think it was the best deal.


----------



## ladycee




----------



## ladycee

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3161072
> View attachment 3161073
> View attachment 3161075
> View attachment 3161076
> View attachment 3161077
> View attachment 3161078
> 
> 
> Spotted these lovelies today. IMHO the best deal was the Sac de Jour- $1999 for the small size. Had hot pink interior. PM me for location. The Celine is a Micro and considering I bought on at Neimans in perfect condition for $400 more, didnt think it was the best deal.




How much was the Celine?


----------



## ladycee




----------



## ladycee




----------



## lms910

ladycee said:


> how much was the celine?




$2499


----------



## ladycee

lms910 said:


> $2499




I love the red I wish they would discount them more when they mark them
Down


----------



## cwxx

Came back with two finds today at TJMaxx - wouldn't say they were total steals price wise (sigh miss the bygone years when things were actually marked down) but not bad for someone like me whose clothing and shoe size are always gone by the time sale season at the dept stores roll around:

First up Valentino double strap boots for $500 - saw an identical pair in a nearby Marshalls that were almost $900 (why, who knows?)

product-images.barneys.com/is/image/Barneys/503987684_1_shoeside?$pdp_flexH$

and Akris Punto embellished neoprene dress for $350

images.neimanmarcus.com/ca/1/product_assets/B/2/P/M/5/NMB2PM5_mk.jpg


----------



## aga5

ladycee said:


> View attachment 3161363




What location is this?


----------



## ladycee

aga5 said:


> What location is this?




Atlanta but u bought it


----------



## ladycee

aga5 said:


> What location is this?




Atlanta but I bought it


----------



## aga5

ladycee said:


> Atlanta but I bought it




Congrats great bag[emoji106]


----------



## ladycee

aga5 said:


> Congrats great bag[emoji106]




Thank you


----------



## cwxx

spotted at Marshalls in Newton Highlands. Not my sizes Loubs were 5.5 and Guccis 39 if I remember correctly. Have been seeing a few pairs of Loubs (small sizes) and studded Guccis at various TjMaxxs. Prices for Guccis seem eh, considering I bought a t-strap pair for $350 from Saks this past summer.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Picked up these Valentino Boots for my sister.  Found them at the Marshalls in Downtown, DC location marked down to $649 from $899.



They also had these Jimmy Choos for $699


----------



## LKKay

CaribeanQueen said:


> Picked up these Valentino Boots for my sister.  Found them at the Marshalls in Downtown, DC location marked down to $649 from $899.
> View attachment 3164613



Stunning!


----------



## barbie_86

doongee said:


> OMG!!!!
> What a wonderful selection!!!
> 
> In Europe TJ Maxx is called TK Maxx and I've NEVER seen anything close to that luxurious there...
> The "highest" brands I ever saw were clothes from D&G, super old and ugly Kenzo things, baby Stella McCartney things, etc.
> Nothing great
> 
> I wish they had Céline in European TK Maxxes



Same! I follow this thread with great envy! I'm in the UK and you never see stuff that high-end. The best store I've been to is one in central London, they do have a few higher-end pieces in the clothing section (I've seen a few Herve Leger dresses in there at really good prices), but barely anything in terms of bags/shoes.


----------



## LianaY

CaribeanQueen said:


> Picked up these Valentino Boots for my sister.  Found them at the Marshalls in Downtown, DC location marked down to $649 from $899.
> View attachment 3164613
> 
> 
> They also had these Jimmy Choos for $699
> View attachment 3164614




Omg! Gorgeous!


----------



## LianaY

CaribeanQueen said:


> Picked up these Valentino Boots for my sister.  Found them at the Marshalls in Downtown, DC location marked down to $649 from $899.
> View attachment 3164613
> 
> 
> They also had these Jimmy Choos for $699
> View attachment 3164614




Would they ship? Do you know?


----------



## jamamcg

Picked up this today. Stella McCartney wallet 
I'm not a fan of stella McCartney, but I couldn't pass this up.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

LianaY said:


> Would they ship? Do you know?




I don't think so. I asked if they would do phone orders and they said no [emoji53]


----------



## LianaY

CaribeanQueen said:


> I don't think so. I asked if they would do phone orders and they said no [emoji53]




Mm sad, maybe you can give me the store location anyway, would like to at least try...


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Holy cow - thanks amazing!



jamamcg said:


> Picked up this today. Stella McCartney wallet
> I'm not a fan of stella McCartney, but I couldn't pass this up.
> 
> View attachment 3165032
> 
> View attachment 3165033
> 
> View attachment 3165035
> 
> View attachment 3165036


----------



## ladycee

jamamcg said:


> Picked up this today. Stella McCartney wallet
> I'm not a fan of stella McCartney, but I couldn't pass this up.
> 
> View attachment 3165032
> 
> View attachment 3165033
> 
> View attachment 3165035
> 
> View attachment 3165036




Wow ultimate steal


----------



## ladycee




----------



## justa9url

CaribeanQueen said:


> Picked up these Valentino Boots for my sister.  Found them at the Marshalls in Downtown, DC location marked down to $649 from $899.
> View attachment 3164613
> 
> 
> They also had these Jimmy Choos for $699
> View attachment 3164614



Gorgeous Valentino boots! I was just eyeing them up in a department the other weekend.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

LianaY said:


> Mm sad, maybe you can give me the store location anyway, would like to at least try...




The locations is Marshalls, 529 14th Street NW, Washington, DC


----------



## lilac28

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3161072
> View attachment 3161073
> View attachment 3161075
> View attachment 3161076
> View attachment 3161077
> View attachment 3161078
> 
> 
> Spotted these lovelies today. IMHO the best deal was the Sac de Jour- $1999 for the small size. Had hot pink interior. PM me for location. The Celine is a Micro and considering I bought on at Neimans in perfect condition for $400 more, didnt think it was the best deal.


 
I cannot believe that TJ's had a Celine micro in coquelicot...those bags were hard to come by 3 years ago. Love the Fendi monster bags.


----------



## skyqueen

CaribeanQueen said:


> Picked up these Valentino Boots for my sister.  Found them at the Marshalls in Downtown, DC location marked down to $649 from $899.
> View attachment 3164613
> 
> 
> They also had these Jimmy Choos for $699
> View attachment 3164614




The Valentino boots are fabulous [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cwxx

CaribeanQueen said:


> Picked up these Valentino Boots for my sister.  Found them at the Marshalls in Downtown, DC location marked down to $649 from $899.
> View attachment 3164613
> 
> 
> They also had these Jimmy Choos for $699
> View attachment 3164614



ooh these are the smooth leather ones yea? I've only seen them in the pebbled/grained style. You have one lucky sister


----------



## stacestall

Does anyone have any idea when they're gonna start marking down the runway clothes section that came in the first week of September? I was thinking it'll be the first week of December and 20-30% off maybe, at least that seemed to be the trend last year [emoji16] I have my eyes on this beautiful wool coat by Ralph Lauren but the price is a little steep [emoji6]


----------



## louvigilante

stacestall said:


> Does anyone have any idea when they're gonna start marking down the runway clothes section that came in the first week of September? I was thinking it'll be the first week of December and 20-30% off maybe, at least that seemed to be the trend last year [emoji16] I have my eyes on this beautiful wool coat by Ralph Lauren but the price is a little steep [emoji6]




Last year I saw runway markdowns on Black Friday.


----------



## bonheuriz

I love the  Valentino boots!


----------



## mpepe32

I was at heartland marshalls yesterday and they had a moschino buket bag, a black celine tote (do not know the name), a fendi zucca tote, a ferragamo bag and a few rag and bone pilot bags, 3 large (black, mocha and an orangy coloured one) for $399. Also had a small R&B mocha pilot bag for $199 and I picked that one up.  The new winners location in ancaster had a navy Gucci sukey type bag (that I bought) a fendi monster green tote, some valentino rs pouches, a Givenchy baby's breath tote and givency studded back pack.   I believe these bags were brought in for the grand opening.


----------



## stefslc

Found this Chloe Marcie zip wallet at the tjmaxx store off Michigan Ave in Chicago last weekend. Still $400, but I figured it wasn't bad since it's still regular price at department stores.  They also had a black Marcie Continental wallet for the same price.


----------



## Valeriee

Is $31 a good Marshalls price for the YSL Touche Éclat?  I came across one today, and the color matched perfectly; however, I'm not sure whether the product isn't too old at this point.  I know that it retails for $50 at Sephora.  I've been wanting to try this out for some time, but I heard that it's best to get it fresh and use it up within a certain period of time.  Do you think it's worth it at that price given the risk that it could have been on the market for a few years?  They let me look inside, and it looked brand new. but it took awhile before any product came out.  I'm not sure whether this is a good sign or not.


----------



## Leto

Valeriee said:


> Is $31 a good Marshalls price for the YSL Touche Éclat?  I came across one today, and the color matched perfectly; however, I'm not sure whether the product isn't too old at this point.  I know that it retails for $50 at Sephora.  I've been wanting to try this out for some time, but I heard that it's best to get it fresh and use it up within a certain period of time.  Do you think it's worth it at that price given the risk that it could have been on the market for a few years?  They let me look inside, and it looked brand new. but it took awhile before any product came out.  I'm not sure whether this is a good sign or not.




Did you check if the box has a production date or expiration date printed on it? If not, there are websites where you can plug in the numbers from the bar code or even scan it and they tell you how long it's good for!
http://m.checkcosmetic.net


----------



## Valeriee

Leto said:


> Did you check if the box has a production date or expiration date printed on it? If not, there are websites where you can plug in the numbers from the bar code or even scan it and they tell you how long it's good for!
> http://m.checkcosmetic.net


 
Thanks for the advice!  It didn't have an expiration date on it.  I will try this method though.  I'll go back in a few days and see if it's still there.  I don't really need it that much because I'm working from home a lot at the moment, so I'm not sure whether I would get that much use out of it, and there are other winter cosmetic products on my list that I actually need.  If it's still there when I go back, I'll scan the code with my phone and decide based on that.  If it's not there, it's no big deal either.


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this fendi clutch for $250 today. 

I asked to see it out of the case and a sales associate walked by and was like "it's about a $500 bag" kinda in a tone of don't bother your young and can't afford it. 




It's a mustard yellow so not really a color I'd use. I passed.


----------



## meowmix318

sparksfly said:


> Saw this fendi clutch for $250 today.
> 
> I asked to see it out of the case and a sales associate walked by and was like "it's about a $500 bag" kinda in a tone of don't bother your young and can't afford it.
> 
> View attachment 3174255
> 
> 
> It's a mustard yellow so not really a color I'd use. I passed.



Wow what a rude sales associate. Gosh when did shopping get do catty?


----------



## sparksfly

meowmix318 said:


> Wow what a rude sales associate. Gosh when did shopping get do catty?




I have no idea. I look about 17-18 so maybe that's why?

Anyone heard of this brand before? It's a sweater vest/cardigan thing and I cannot figure out the brand. I usually like looking it up online but so far nothing.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

sparksfly said:


> I have no idea. I look about 17-18 so maybe that's why?
> 
> Anyone heard of this brand before? It's a sweater vest/cardigan thing and I cannot figure out the brand. I usually like looking it up online but so far nothing.
> 
> View attachment 3174503



I have never heard of it but I bought that cardigan jacket thingie 2 weeks ago for full price!! I googled and came up with nothing lol


----------



## jamamcg

sparksfly said:


> I have no idea. I look about 17-18 so maybe that's why?
> 
> Anyone heard of this brand before? It's a sweater vest/cardigan thing and I cannot figure out the brand. I usually like looking it up online but so far nothing.
> 
> View attachment 3174503




It could be one of TJMaxxs own brands. They have thousands of labels, and most people don't realise that they stock their own brands.


----------



## sparksfly

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I have never heard of it but I bought that cardigan jacket thingie 2 weeks ago for full price!! I googled and came up with nothing lol




My store had tons for $25 so check your store. If it's lower I'd totally return and rebuy on sale. 

It's super cute.


----------



## sparksfly

jamamcg said:


> It could be one of TJMaxxs own brands. They have thousands of labels, and most people don't realise that they stock their own brands.




That's true! It has a purple designer label though and says the retail was $150.


----------



## jamamcg

sparksfly said:


> That's true! It has a purple designer label though and says the retail was $150.




Well I don't know how it's run in the U.S. As I'm in the UK and there was a big problem here about how TKMaxx (TJMAXX) was tricking people into thinking they were getting a bargain by changing RRP prices and swapping labels on products. And adding RRP prices to there own products to make you think it was a different brand available and a huge discount when it was actually one of there own labels.

Here is a news article about what happened here 
From The Independent

http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...o-good-to-be-true-it-probably-is-8993940.html


----------



## katran26

jamamcg said:


> Well I don't know how it's run in the U.S. As I'm in the UK and there was a big problem here about how TKMaxx (TJMAXX) was tricking people into thinking they were getting a bargain by changing RRP prices and swapping labels on products. And adding RRP prices to there own products to make you think it was a different brand available and a huge discount when it was actually one of there own labels.
> 
> Here is a news article about what happened here
> From The Independent
> 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/voices...o-good-to-be-true-it-probably-is-8993940.html



Oh - that's been a huge problem for years. I always tell friends and from my writing, that whenever possible, always google similar items by the designer to find the real retail price - TJ Maxx inflates the msrp to show a bigger discount.


----------



## jamamcg

katran26 said:


> Oh - that's been a huge problem for years. I always tell friends and from my writing, that whenever possible, always google similar items by the designer to find the real retail price - TJ Maxx inflates the msrp to show a bigger discount.




Yeah I once saw Valentino trousers and tkmaxx had priced them at £625 with a RRP of £1200. Even though on the valentino label it said £440 I left them and a few weeks later went back and someone had scribbled over the £440 price


----------



## katran26

jamamcg said:


> Yeah I once saw Valentino trousers and tkmaxx had priced them at £625 with a RRP of £1200. Even though on the valentino label it said £440 I left them and a few weeks later went back and someone had scribbled over the £440 price




Oh gosh!! And sadly people believe the TJ MAXX compared to price- which can be way off!


----------



## ladycee

katran26 said:


> Oh - that's been a huge problem for years. I always tell friends and from my writing, that whenever possible, always google similar items by the designer to find the real retail price - TJ Maxx inflates the msrp to show a bigger discount.




I recently got a Celine bag that was 3350 original price according to tjmaxx but in fact I googled and it was 3850. Maybe it was from a season ago I'm not sure but I make sure to google everything high end to see if it worth getting


----------



## optimisticqt

Spotted on Friday.

Brunello Cucinelli women's coat sz 6 & balenciaga bag


----------



## jamamcg

ladycee said:


> I recently got a Celine bag that was 3350 original price according to tjmaxx but in fact I googled and it was 3850. Maybe it was from a season ago I'm not sure but I make sure to google everything high end to see if it worth getting




Yeah sometimes they get it wrong the other way too where they underprice the RRP I got a stingray skin Calvin Klein bag for £14 in final clearance and they said the RRP was £300 when in fact I looked it up and it retailed for £2000.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

sparksfly said:


> My store had tons for $25 so check your store. If it's lower I'd totally return and rebuy on sale.
> 
> It's super cute.



I wish I would have saved the tag! Oh well lol


----------



## llaga22




----------



## stacestall

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3176262




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mharri20

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3176262



Wow these are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## sparksfly

Elizabeth and James sunnies for $20. 






I'm not familiar with their sunglasses. What is the typical retail?


----------



## Jinsun

For those with little girls, found this in the clearance isle. Grey and also navy.


----------



## Jinsun

sparksfly said:


> Elizabeth and James sunnies for $20.
> 
> View attachment 3177116
> 
> View attachment 3177117
> 
> 
> I'm not familiar with their sunglasses. What is the typical retail?




I believe they range from $100-200?  Not too sure. But if they frame your face well it's a good buy.


----------



## Pinkerlygirl

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3178005
> View attachment 3178007
> 
> For those with little girls, found this in the clearance isle. Grey and also navy.




Nice!


----------



## lms910

My TJ Maxx had tons of designer markdowns! Pink Fendi Micro Baguette $479, two Mcqueen mini Legends $649, two small Legends $799, purple Stella Falabella tote $499, lots of jeans $39-$49. Scored some Citizens for $39


----------



## sparksfly

Jinsun said:


> I believe they range from $100-200?  Not too sure. But if they frame your face well it's a good buy.




I like the sunglasses. After a Google search they retail $155 and are on Nordstrom Racks website for $50. 

These come with case and authenticity card so that's good.


----------



## Qteepiec

Helmut Lang biker jacket, retails for $1195. With my TJX Rewards certificates, paid $102 out the door. Love love love


----------



## Qteepiec

Wow wow wow! Which store?


----------



## Qteepiec

llaga22 said:


> View attachment 3176262



Wow wow wow! Which store?


----------



## llaga22

Qteepiec said:


> Wow wow wow! Which store?




Quincy MA


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Box, dustbag and cards. Was told it was an online return.


----------



## pecknnibble

PrincessDarbe said:


> Box, dustbag and cards. Was told it was an online return.




Nice find!


----------



## justa9url

Qteepiec said:


> Helmut Lang biker jacket, retails for $1195. With my TJX Rewards certificates, paid $102 out the door. Love love love



Amazing! What are rewards certificates? We don't have that in Canada as far as I know...


----------



## Qteepiec

justa9url said:


> Amazing! What are rewards certificates? We don't have that in Canada as far as I know...



TJ Maxx credit card points system. The more you shop, the more points you get and they send you $20 certificates. I just saved mine and purchased this lovely jacket.


----------



## justa9url

Qteepiec said:


> TJ Maxx credit card points system. The more you shop, the more points you get and they send you $20 certificates. I just saved mine and purchased this lovely jacket.



Good to know! Thanks Qteepiec! We don't have the credit card here, they just started the loyalty program and the only real "perk" is the 30-day return policy vs. 10-day return policy if you're not a member.


----------



## Qteepiec

justa9url said:


> Good to know! Thanks Qteepiec! We don't have the credit card here, they just started the loyalty program and the only real "perk" is the 30-day return policy vs. 10-day return policy if you're not a member.



I actually get 60 days with the credit card. I love that store


----------



## justa9url

Qteepiec said:


> I actually get 60 days with the credit card. I love that store



Amazing!


----------



## OrganizedHome

*Found this handbag in the clearance section. 

Not sure of the exact name of this Handbag, but it's a Michael Kors. Purchased For Only $24.00 Plus Tax! 

Thanks so much for letting me share.*


----------



## dangerouscurves

Large Chloe Alice in python for 750. TK Maxx Cologne, Germany.


----------



## authenticplease

PrincessDarbe said:


> Box, dustbag and cards. Was told it was an online return.




Sweet score!


----------



## miumiu2046

Got this Helmut Lang jacket from Winners (TJ Maxx in Canada) marked down for CAD$252 today!  Is it a no brainer to keep it?
	

		
			
		

		
	




http://www.fwrd.com/product-helmut-...ket-in-black/HLAN-WO122/?&srcType=plpaltimage


----------



## buyingpig

miumiu2046 said:


> Got this Helmut Lang jacket from Winners (TJ Maxx in Canada) marked down for CAD$252 today!  Is it a no brainer to keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183311
> 
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-helmut-...ket-in-black/HLAN-WO122/?&srcType=plpaltimage



It's a nice looking jacket, but the leather and fur seems to be minimum. Most of it seems to be made of wool & poly. 

So I think it's up to you, depends on how much you like the jacket.


----------



## lavy

miumiu2046 said:


> Got this Helmut Lang jacket from Winners (TJ Maxx in Canada) marked down for CAD$252 today!  Is it a no brainer to keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183311
> 
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-helmut-...ket-in-black/HLAN-WO122/?&srcType=plpaltimage


I think it's a beautiful jacket and great price in Canada! But only keep it if you love it! I love the fit of helmut Lang jackets so I've got a few of them!


----------



## miumiu2046

buyingpig said:


> It's a nice looking jacket, but the leather and fur seems to be minimum. Most of it seems to be made of wool & poly.
> 
> So I think it's up to you, depends on how much you like the jacket.




You are right. It's mostly a wool and poly jacket with fur collar and leather trims. It does make the jacket lighter and warmer. Perhaps good for the city I am in since it gets quite cold here.  See I am trying to justify keeping this hehe.


----------



## miumiu2046

lavy said:


> I think it's a beautiful jacket and great price in Canada! But only keep it if you love it! I love the fit of helmut Lang jackets so I've got a few of them!




It is a nice jacket and knowing that any jacket would cost me around $200 makes me want to keep it even more!  I will never be able to afford it at reg price - tag says $1395.


----------



## justa9url

miumiu2046 said:


> Got this Helmut Lang jacket from Winners (TJ Maxx in Canada) marked down for CAD$252 today!  Is it a no brainer to keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183311
> 
> 
> http://www.fwrd.com/product-helmut-...ket-in-black/HLAN-WO122/?&srcType=plpaltimage



Which location? I saw some Helmut Lang jackets but they were still around $500 so I passed but I would keep it for the price you paid.


----------



## Shoppinmel

Totally didn't think to take a picture.

X-posted in Chloe section. I was at a TJ Maxx Runway store in Westlake Village, CA tonight and they had a really great price on a Chloe bag. It was red tagged and I think it was around $875 maybe?? It was purple which is why I didn't even consider it and it was a smallish bag and had a long crossbody strap. I looked on Ebay and I think it's a Chloe Paraty. It looked like the one in this auction.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHLOE-Medium...UAAOSwDNdV4e8d

Here's the phone number of the store. 818-707-6824


----------



## Allurex112

Jinsun said:


> View attachment 3178005
> View attachment 3178007
> 
> For those with little girls, found this in the clearance isle. Grey and also navy.



May I ask which store? Hopefully they have them at a store near me.


----------



## miumiu2046

justa9url said:


> Which location? I saw some Helmut Lang jackets but they were still around $500 so I passed but I would keep it for the price you paid.




Got mine at the Calgary - Westhills Runway store


----------



## oliviay

Found these at Winners Bayshore in Ottawa Canada. 
$240 and these show up online around $600 Canadian. 












Did not buy them.


----------



## dijance

Wanted to share my TJ Maxx handbag find that started a major love affair for me (since I got this one I've bought 3 others in the same style but different variations).  Via Repubblica bag for $200.


----------



## aikoNakamura

Just bought this baby online at tjmaxx. I've been eyeing this on net-a-porter when it went on sale at tjmaxx! $899.99

Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag in Black
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...ductId=1000100182&colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:126


----------



## twboi

aikoNakamura said:


> Just bought this baby online at tjmaxx. I've been eyeing this on net-a-porter when it went on sale at tjmaxx! $899.99
> 
> Valentino Rockstud shoulder bag in Black
> http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...ductId=1000100182&colorId=NS1003537&pos=1:126



congrats on your new baby!! i've been also eyeing an item on the clearance section.. hopefully it will go lower


----------



## juicyincouture

dijance said:


> Wanted to share my TJ Maxx handbag find that started a major love affair for me (since I got this one I've bought 3 others in the same style but different variations).  Via Repubblica bag for $200.



Oh.em.gee. I love that color!


----------



## Tuuli35

Hi ladies! I saw Bod & Christiansen leather jacket today, it was $179. Can't find any information online regarding the prices. Is it good price?


----------



## freepockets

I just couldn't resist! Fendi Jacquard Wool Scarf in charcoal. 100% Wool. I haven't decided yet if I am going to keep it but I am sort of in love... and I live in freezing cold Canada. We can't have too many winter scarves right? 

It is available right now at Saks 5th Ave for 300$ US/418.86$ CAN... Winners (TJMAXXX) price was 128.91$ US/179.99$ CAN! The thrill of the great Canadian bargain.

57% off the Saks 5th Ave price!!!

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0rqjA&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1


----------



## CaribeanQueen

freepockets said:


> I just couldn't resist! Fendi Jacquard Wool Scarf in charcoal. 100% Wool. I haven't decided yet if I am going to keep it but I am sort of in love... and I live in freezing cold Canada. We can't have too many winter scarves right?
> 
> It is available right now at Saks 5th Ave for 300$ US/418.86$ CAN... Winners (TJMAXXX) price was 128.91$ US/179.99$ CAN! The thrill of the great Canadian bargain.
> 
> 57% off the Saks 5th Ave price!!!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0rqjA&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1




Looks great!  Keep it. It would also make a great gift for Christmas.


----------



## muchstuff

There have been a couple of postings on the Balenciaga forum of Bals at tjmaxx but I don't know which one...


----------



## rhm

At Tysons corner location I saw 2 Balenciagas today. 

1: Classic work in dark navy blue
2: Giant 12 silver city in graphite

Almost picked up the graphite with giant silver city but already did some major damage at Chanel this month so praying that its still there until next month! But probably they will be gone in a few weeks.


----------



## lms910

rhm said:


> At Tysons corner location I saw 2 Balenciagas today.
> 
> 1: Classic work in dark navy blue
> 2: Giant 12 silver city in graphite
> 
> Almost picked up the graphite with giant silver city but already did some major damage at Chanel this month so praying that its still there until next month! But probably they will be gone in a few weeks.




How much?


----------



## authenticplease

freepockets said:


> I just couldn't resist! Fendi Jacquard Wool Scarf in charcoal. 100% Wool. I haven't decided yet if I am going to keep it but I am sort of in love... and I live in freezing cold Canada. We can't have too many winter scarves right?
> 
> It is available right now at Saks 5th Ave for 300$ US/418.86$ CAN... Winners (TJMAXXX) price was 128.91$ US/179.99$ CAN! The thrill of the great Canadian bargain.
> 
> 57% off the Saks 5th Ave price!!!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0rqjA&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1



I would give this as a Christmas present........to myself!


----------



## rhm

lms910 said:


> How much?



I believe both were $1399


----------



## LuxeDeb

I got something I never expected to find at TJ Maxx....a Mason Pearson hair brush. It's one of the all boar pocket brushes that retails for $120. I got it for $80!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I've actually seen those before there - but usually just the empty box b/c someone swiped the brush LOL.



LuxeDeb said:


> I got something I never expected to find at TJ Maxx....a Mason Pearson hair brush. It's one of the all boar pocket brushes that retails for $120. I got it for $80!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192214


----------



## chocolagirl

freepockets said:


> I just couldn't resist! Fendi Jacquard Wool Scarf in charcoal. 100% Wool. I haven't decided yet if I am going to keep it but I am sort of in love... and I live in freezing cold Canada. We can't have too many winter scarves right?
> 
> It is available right now at Saks 5th Ave for 300$ US/418.86$ CAN... Winners (TJMAXXX) price was 128.91$ US/179.99$ CAN! The thrill of the great Canadian bargain.
> 
> 57% off the Saks 5th Ave price!!!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0rqjA&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1


looks so chic on u!


----------



## chocolagirl

LuxeDeb said:


> I got something I never expected to find at TJ Maxx....a Mason Pearson hair brush. It's one of the all boar pocket brushes that retails for $120. I got it for $80!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192214


cool find! I heard they are the best brushes! but so pricey


----------



## stacestall

LuxeDeb said:


> I got something I never expected to find at TJ Maxx....a Mason Pearson hair brush. It's one of the all boar pocket brushes that retails for $120. I got it for $80!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192214




Omg! I wish I could find one in TJ Maxx! I've always heard that they are amazing!!


----------



## freepockets

Thank you nice people for all your kind comments. I am going to keep it!


----------



## Helloitsjackk




----------



## bonheuriz

OMG the Balenciaga looks stunning. Hopefully it will get further marked down.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

LuxeDeb said:


> I got something I never expected to find at TJ Maxx....a Mason Pearson hair brush. It's one of the all boar pocket brushes that retails for $120. I got it for $80!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3192214




Holy crap! Amazing!


----------



## LuxePRW

I just scored this Vince jumpsuit at TJ Maxx for $24.99!  And that was the regular price - it was not marked down to that.  The Vince tag is priced at $395.  Score!!!

They also have the Alexander Wang sandals that the model is wearing, in black, marked down to $119.  I'm still on the fence as to whether or not I should go back and get them!  LOL!


----------



## isaac21

l


----------



## isaac21

freepockets said:


> I just couldn't resist! Fendi Jacquard Wool Scarf in charcoal. 100% Wool. I haven't decided yet if I am going to keep it but I am sort of in love... and I live in freezing cold Canada. We can't have too many winter scarves right?
> 
> It is available right now at Saks 5th Ave for 300$ US/418.86$ CAN... Winners (TJMAXXX) price was 128.91$ US/179.99$ CAN! The thrill of the great Canadian bargain.
> 
> 57% off the Saks 5th Ave price!!!
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...0rqjA&LSoid=365991&LSlinkid=10&LScreativeid=1



Gorgeous. If you don't mind sharing the location of the winners you got the scarf was there other ones ? Thanks &#128522;


----------



## freepockets

isaac21 said:


> Gorgeous. If you don't mind sharing the location of the winners you got the scarf was there other ones ? Thanks &#128522;


Place Montréal Trust - Centreville mens section. There weren't other ones that I saw but the Runway section is very good there, especially for ladies, and they have lots of other high end designer things in stock right now.


----------



## smiley13tree

LuxePRW said:


> I just scored this Vince jumpsuit at TJ Maxx for $24.99!  And that was the regular price - it was not marked down to that.  The Vince tag is priced at $395.  Score!!!
> 
> They also have the Alexander Wang sandals that the model is wearing, in black, marked down to $119.  I'm still on the fence as to whether or not I should go back and get them!  LOL!




Saw this at my tj maxx too I was so surprised to see it marked down so low!! I couldn't find my size though. I also saw a couple leather jackets last week from Vince for $150 down from $1000+!


----------



## LuxePRW

smiley13tree said:


> Saw this at my tj maxx too I was so surprised to see it marked down so low!! I couldn't find my size though. I also saw a couple leather jackets last week from Vince for $150 down from $1000+!



Yes, when I was in Los Angeles last week, I bought a leather jacket for $149.95 and a leather vest for $99.95.  The Vince leathers in Dallas are priced in the $400+ range!  

I'm not sure what is going on with the pricing but I am not complaining - I love Vince!


----------



## Jen123

smiley13tree said:


> Saw this at my tj maxx too I was so surprised to see it marked down so low!! I couldn't find my size though. I also saw a couple leather jackets last week from Vince for $150 down from $1000+!




I bought a leather vest and leather jacket for $100 and $150, I couldn't pass that price!


----------



## smiley13tree

Jen123 said:


> I bought a leather vest and leather jacket for $100 and $150, I couldn't pass that price!







LuxePRW said:


> Yes, when I was in Los Angeles last week, I bought a leather jacket for $149.95 and a leather vest for $99.95.  The Vince leathers in Dallas are priced in the $400+ range!
> 
> I'm not sure what is going on with the pricing but I am not complaining - I love Vince!




I picked up two leather jackets at $150 for my mom. Couldn't believe the price! The scuba vest at the store I went to only had S! I went back yesterday and all the Vince deals were long gone


----------



## louvigilante

I picked up a Vince leather skirt for 59$! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## sparksfly

smiley13tree said:


> I picked up two leather jackets at $150 for my mom. Couldn't believe the price! The scuba vest at the store I went to only had S! I went back yesterday and all the Vince deals were long gone




Wow I'm hoping my local store has them. Are they runway stores?


----------



## sparksfly

Saw this helmut Lang leather jacket 








I'm gonna wait for it to go down in price. If it gets bought NBD.


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone know anything about Stella McCartney?

Found this sweater/top for $20. Can't find the style online. Not sure if it's worth it in the condition it's in. I found a snag/hole when I brought it home. It's in a spot that's right near the armpit area so kinda hidden.


----------



## olalahia

louvigilante said:


> I picked up a Vince leather skirt for 59$! I couldn't believe it.




Such a steal! Congrats!


----------



## mharri20

Wow, the deals on Vince are amazing!! That makes me want to check out my TJ! Anyone know if TJ/Marshalls does anything for black friday? We are headed to the Kansas City area and will be near a couple...didn't know if it was worth going to!



LuxePRW said:


> I just scored this Vince jumpsuit at TJ Maxx for $24.99!  And that was the regular price - it was not marked down to that.  The Vince tag is priced at $395.  Score!!!
> 
> They also have the Alexander Wang sandals that the model is wearing, in black, marked down to $119.  I'm still on the fence as to whether or not I should go back and get them!  LOL!





louvigilante said:


> I picked up a Vince leather skirt for 59$! I couldn't believe it.


----------



## freepockets

mharri20 said:


> Wow, the deals on Vince are amazing!! That makes me want to check out my TJ! Anyone know if TJ/Marshalls does anything for black friday? We are headed to the Kansas City area and will be near a couple...didn't know if it was worth going to!


I havent heard of or seen any before but I would definitely check the TJMAXX website for Black Friday, especially for bags and SLG.


----------



## LuxePRW

louvigilante said:


> I picked up a Vince leather skirt for 59$! I couldn't believe it.


 

I saw that skirt and contemplated buying it!  Because of the cut, I couldn't figure out what to pair it with.  I may have to re-think it!  LOL!

How are you going to style it?


----------



## LuxePRW

mharri20 said:


> Wow, the deals on Vince are amazing!! That makes me want to check out my TJ! Anyone know if TJ/Marshalls does anything for black friday? We are headed to the Kansas City area and will be near a couple...didn't know if it was worth going to!


 

They are definitely worth checking out.  Even at the non-runway stores, I've found Equipment silk shirts and name brand jeans (Joe's, Citizens of Humanity, J Brand, etc).  Most are decently priced.  I actually prefer to go to the stores with a non-runway, designer clientele.  They end up marking those items down alot more quickly because they don't sell!!


----------



## louvigilante

LuxePRW said:


> I saw that skirt and contemplated buying it!  Because of the cut, I couldn't figure out what to pair it with.  I may have to re-think it!  LOL!
> 
> How are you going to style it?




For winter, I'll probably do an sweaters (both big and fitted depending on what I'm doing), tights and boots. I'm in SoCal so it doesn't get too chilly. They didn't have my size so I sized down (thank goodness since it ran big). When in doubt Pinterest ideas!


----------



## mharri20

freepockets said:


> I havent heard of or seen any before but I would definitely check the TJMAXX website for Black Friday, especially for bags and SLG.



I will definitely keep my eye out! Thanks!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted a Celine Trio today


----------



## Jen123

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted a Celine Trio today
> View attachment 3197900




It's gorgeous! I saw a Celine tote with the belt (think they call it the phantom tote even though it doesn't look like the phantom at all) recently and had a hard time not buying it. Which tjs did you find the trio at?


----------



## LnA

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted a Celine Trio today
> View attachment 3197900




Is that emerald or dark green? Those colors never popup in my stores and the trios that do are heavily scratched.


----------



## yakusoku.af

LnA said:


> Is that emerald or dark green? Those colors never popup in my stores and the trios that do are heavily scratched.




Looked dark green to me. They must have just got it, it's the first Celine I've seen in months.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Jen123 said:


> It's gorgeous! I saw a Celine tote with the belt (think they call it the phantom tote even though it doesn't look like the phantom at all) recently and had a hard time not buying it. Which tjs did you find the trio at?




Tj Maxx Honolulu 
How much did you see the tote for? I remember someone saying they found a cabas tote for $300 on clearance at Tj Maxx a few years ago.


----------



## Jen123

yakusoku.af said:


> Tj Maxx Honolulu
> How much did you see the tote for? I remember someone saying they found a cabas tote for $300 on clearance at Tj Maxx a few years ago.




I think it was $900. I think the original price is somewhere below $1500 so it's a decent discount


----------



## cwxx

mharri20 said:


> Wow, the deals on Vince are amazing!! That makes me want to check out my TJ! Anyone know if TJ/Marshalls does anything for black friday? We are headed to the Kansas City area and will be near a couple...didn't know if it was worth going to!



One possible reason for the low prices on brands like Vince, equipment, Ralph Lauren, Tahari, DVF etc. at TJM is b/c the clothes were made for outlets/TJM. This isn't to say it's not worth the price you pay - imo if it fits and you're happy with the price, then that's a great deal. But it's very likely it was never sold at that 'full price' on the price tag - ymmv.


----------



## freepockets

This has been on my wish list for a while! So happy to find it at my local Winners!


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

Not sure if I'm going to keep it, but this ALC sweater was $69 at TJMaxx:


----------



## twboi

Found this cute Zac Posen black bow tie pouch on clearance for $39. original price is $125. Super Happy


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Lagos bracelet found today.  Clothes were picked over. But fragrances are well stocked for the holidays.


----------



## aejones8

Been eying these two for months now and they finally got marked down.  Celine wallet, $299, in a gorgeous blue/purple and an army green Valentino Rockstud clutch for $199.  Super excited! Perfect condition too with boxes and dust bags.


----------



## StopHammertime

aejones8 said:


> Been eying these two for months now and they finally got marked down.  Celine wallet, $299, in a gorgeous blue/purple and an army green Valentino Rockstud clutch for $199.  Super excited! Perfect condition too with boxes and dust bags.




Those are crazy good markdowns!!!! Whenever I wait out the markdowns I feel like they take off... Maybe $25 at a time LOL.


----------



## aejones8

StopHammertime said:


> Those are crazy good markdowns!!!! Whenever I wait out the markdowns I feel like they take off... Maybe $25 at a time LOL.


I know, I couldn't believe it!  They have been there since August, and this is the first markdown, much better than I had expected.  I was thinking they would stay full price forever.  It's just super weird, because I'm in Minnesota and normally there aren't any stores that get these types of brands.  Very excited.


----------



## babycinnamon

aejones8 said:


> Been eying these two for months now and they finally got marked down.  Celine wallet, $299, in a gorgeous blue/purple and an army green Valentino Rockstud clutch for $199.  Super excited! Perfect condition too with boxes and dust bags.




Amazing finds!!! The Celine wallet is such a pretty color! Enjoy your two new goodies!


----------



## sparksfly

twboi said:


> Found this cute Zac Posen black bow tie pouch on clearance for $39. original price is $125. Super Happy
> 
> View attachment 3200633




So cute!

My store had those for like $80. I was waiting for them to get under $50 but they sold.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Score! I'll have to check out my stores tmrw 



aejones8 said:


> Been eying these two for months now and they finally got marked down.  Celine wallet, $299, in a gorgeous blue/purple and an army green Valentino Rockstud clutch for $199.  Super excited! Perfect condition too with boxes and dust bags.


----------



## lexilexilexi

Found this gorgeous Ralph Lauren Lamb suede top in Sawgrass but it was much too big.  was hard to let go.


----------



## katran26

aejones8 said:


> Been eying these two for months now and they finally got marked down.  Celine wallet, $299, in a gorgeous blue/purple and an army green Valentino Rockstud clutch for $199.  Super excited! Perfect condition too with boxes and dust bags.



Congrats!!!!


----------



## mharri20

aejones8 said:


> Been eying these two for months now and they finally got marked down.  Celine wallet, $299, in a gorgeous blue/purple and an army green Valentino Rockstud clutch for $199.  Super excited! Perfect condition too with boxes and dust bags.



Wow those are gorgeous! And agree. those were great markdowns. I feel that my TJ just gets worse with markdowns...they take forever to go to clearance (usually by the time it does, it's ruined), and when they do, it's such a small amount. You did well!!


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> Lagos bracelet found today.  Clothes were picked over. But fragrances are well stocked for the holidays.


Absolutely beautiful stuff ! And awesome markdowns ! Love Lagos piece. Great find !


----------



## missbrasilnyc

Don't have any photos at the moment but I just wanted to share some sweet things I got for people on my Christmas list at my local TJ Maxx! I'm located in Queens so it's not as glamorous as the ones in Manhattan, but I found some pretty good stuff. 

-Vanilla peppermint body cream ($4!)
-Scented candle (in a beautiful box might I add..it has a gem on it), around $10
-Red cowl neck sweater (19.99)

-Chrome by Azzaro fragrance set for boyfriend (came with cologne, body lotion and aftershave - $20!!)
-Pajama pants (9.99)

And some very cute Franco sarto ankle booties for me to wear to work!


----------



## freepockets

mharri20 said:


> Wow those are gorgeous! And agree. those were great markdowns. I feel that my TJ just gets worse with markdowns...they take forever to go to clearance (usually by the time it does, it's ruined), and when they do, it's such a small amount. You did well!!


Me too. It is a shame the way that high end stock gets ravaged on the sales floor. The max discount I have even been offered for items damaged in the store was 10%. I have seen many items go on the shelves in pristine condition only to be mangled in a week.

You have to go for a browse often and try to find items the day they go on the sale floor. Once the item has been out for too long, they tend to get holes and scratches or have any original boxes, dustbags, or other accessories stolen.

I like to think of myself rescuing the items from Winners/TJMaxx, which is obviously bad for my cheque book.


----------



## Jen123

yakusoku.af said:


> Tj Maxx Honolulu
> How much did you see the tote for? I remember someone saying they found a cabas tote for $300 on clearance at Tj Maxx a few years ago.




Speak of the devil I just saw a trio at my maxx today


----------



## shopshopoholic

Wow!  Black trio?  Which location is this??


----------



## Jen123

shopshopoholic said:


> Wow!  Black trio?  Which location is this??



Buckhead  I was so tempted to buy it!


----------



## ladycee

Jen123 said:


> Buckhead  I was so tempted to buy it!




How much?


----------



## Jen123

ladycee said:


> how much?



$1000


----------



## ladycee

Jen123 said:


> $1000




Hopefully it's still there when it hits a good mark down


----------



## Jen123

ladycee said:


> Hopefully it's still there when it hits a good mark down



Yes, hopefully! Although it seems like things disappear before the markdowns at that location


----------



## ladycee

Jen123 said:


> Yes, hopefully! Although it seems like things disappear before the markdowns at that location




Yes I got a Celine mini luggage after a markdown at that location. You can ask an associate if it has another markdown. I think it's not physically marked down it won't scanned markdown. If that makes sense


----------



## Jen123

ladycee said:


> Yes I got a Celine mini luggage after a markdown at that location. You can ask an associate if it has another markdown. I think it's not physically marked down it won't scanned markdown. If that makes sense




Oh okay I'm going back today so I'll see what they say [emoji4] that is awesome you found a marked down luggage! How much was yours?


----------



## cwxx

saw this alexander mcqueen mini? heroine purse at Acton ma location today  - tbh went in hoping for markdowns on a pair of suede chloe boots but they were gone  I haven't found selection and prices to be as good as the past at this location...


----------



## LuxeDeb

cwxx said:


> saw this alexander mcqueen mini? heroine purse at Acton ma location today  - tbh went in hoping for markdowns on a pair of suede chloe boots but they were gone  I haven't found selection and prices to be as good as the past at this location...




I'm soo jealous! That is such a great price! I wish they shipped


----------



## ladycee

Jen123 said:


> Oh okay I'm going back today so I'll see what they say [emoji4] that is awesome you found a marked down luggage! How much was yours?




Got it for $1800


----------



## shoppingguy2004

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm soo jealous! That is such a great price! I wish they shipped


That is an amazing markdown!


----------



## jessl

Wanted to share a find from my store this week. Came across this Rag & Bone peacoat on clearance for $169 from $300 and I couldn't resist it for that price. This isn't a runway store but they've had some good things mixed in over the last few weeks. I also saw 2 pairs of R&B Harrow booties on clearance for $169 and another style that I wasn't familiar with for $189, all not my size unfortunately


----------



## Lzamare

jessl said:


> Wanted to share a find from my store this week. Came across this Rag & Bone peacoat on clearance for $169 from $300 and I couldn't resist it for that price. This isn't a runway store but they've had some good things mixed in over the last few weeks. I also saw 2 pairs of R&B Harrow booties on clearance for $169 and another style that I wasn't familiar with for $189, all not my size unfortunately



Great Find!


----------



## cwxx

LuxeDeb said:


> I'm soo jealous! That is such a great price! I wish they shipped





shoppingguy2004 said:


> That is an amazing markdown!



Yea, price is decent - too bad Mcqueen isn't my style. I was awfully tempted a few weeks ago when i saw a black Celine ring bag at around $1500 regular tag. Celine leather is just...wonderful. 

TBH though LuxeDeb, I'd trade any TJMaxx here for the amazing thrift stores you seem to have going by your finds posted on the other thread (I'm a lurker


----------



## sparksfly




----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted this Celine shirt today


----------



## maisie91

Incredibly jealous of all these finds in the states compared to Canada [emoji21]


----------



## freepockets

maisie91 said:


> Incredibly jealous of all these finds in the states compared to Canada [emoji21]


i know how you feel!


----------



## OrganizedHome

*I found & purchased a gorgeous Michael Kors Large Reese in Wisteria for only $40.00 plus tax. *


----------



## mharri20

OrganizedHome said:


> *I found & purchased a gorgeous Michael Kors Large Reese in Wisteria for only $40.00 plus tax. *



$40 is such a great price for that bag!! The color is amazing and it's such a classic shape.


----------



## leisurekitty

Herve Leger at TJ Maxx for $249.00. Hmm...


----------



## ladycee

leisurekitty said:


> View attachment 3215778
> View attachment 3215779
> 
> Herve Leger at TJ Maxx for $249.00. Hmm...




Wow a steal


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I saw this bag In TJ Maxx today.  I am not familiar with the brand Iacucci.  It was beautiful.  I know the handles are similar to the Gucci bamboo


----------



## jamamcg

Found two pairs of alexander McQueen trousers in the clearance rail for £33 each, but had to leave them as they were just too small. It was heartbreaking.


----------



## wobyrne

For those of you in NYC, the uptown Columbus Ave. TJ has an insane amount of Runway on clearance. I didn't take pics of all the clothes, but found shoes like these Fendi (size 6.5) and Saint Laurent on sale! Left them all there sadly.


----------



## nikksterxx

wobyrne said:


> For those of you in NYC, the uptown Columbus Ave. TJ has an insane amount of Runway on clearance. I didn't take pics of all the clothes, but found shoes like these Fendi (size 6.5) and Saint Laurent on sale! Left them all there sadly.




Any handbags??


----------



## wobyrne

I didn't see any-but didn't really dig. Lots of Celine, Ferragamo shoes (small sizes though, sadly) and much higher end clothing than I am used to seeing at that location.


----------



## nikksterxx

wobyrne said:


> I didn't see any-but didn't really dig. Lots of Celine, Ferragamo shoes (small sizes though, sadly) and much higher end clothing than I am used to seeing at that location.




Good to know. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sparksfly

Got this Joie linen blazer for $25. It's a Navy color though. 

Retail was almost $300.


----------



## Lodpah

I found a beautiful blue and black Versace Collection dress for $119 and it retails for $1,000 from 2014 collection.  Don't know how to post pictures on here.


----------



## jamamcg

Ended up going back for the McQueen trousers.


----------



## Peach08

Just got a pair of the rag and bone harrow booties in chocolate brown for 135$ CAD 
Been looking for these forever and just about gave up hope of finding them 

They retail for 575$ in Canada as seen below from ssense


----------



## gquinn

Peach08 said:


> Just got a pair of the rag and bone harrow booties in chocolate brown for 135$ CAD
> Been looking for these forever and just about gave up hope of finding them
> 
> They retail for 575$ in Canada as seen below from ssense
> 
> View attachment 3219863




Great find! Was there anymore?


----------



## Peach08

gquinn said:


> Great find! Was there anymore?




There were a few
I actually found them first in a 9 and then went hunting for a 6!


----------



## justa9url

Peach08 said:


> There were a few
> I actually found them first in a 9 and then went hunting for a 6!



Wow! Great find! Which location?


----------



## Peach08

justa9url said:


> Wow! Great find! Which location?




Montreal 
Place Versailles


----------



## joschi

Snagged a beautiful Gerard Darèl dress for 30Eur [emoji4] will wear it on Christmas Eve 

No pic of me - found the same dress on Gallerieslafayette Homepage


----------



## justa9url

Peach08 said:


> Montreal
> Place Versailles



Thanks! Too bad I'm in Toronto, I could use a new pair of booties.


----------



## gquinn

Peach08 said:


> There were a few
> I actually found them first in a 9 and then went hunting for a 6!




Thanks! I'm going to be on the look out when I visit.


----------



## maisie91

justa9url said:


> Thanks! Too bad I'm in Toronto, I could use a new pair of booties.




Right? I haven't had much luck in the GTA


----------



## freepockets

maisie91 said:


> Right? I haven't had much luck in the GTA


Which stores in the GTA have a runway section? The three major Winners in Montréal participate in the Runway at Winners event and generally have a permanent runway section. I see stuff in Montréal that I have never seen in Toronto, where I am originally from. Or maybe the larger volume of shoppers in Toronto makes it more competitive?


----------



## maisie91

freepockets said:


> Which stores in the GTA have a runway section? The three major Winners in Montréal participate in the Runway at Winners event and generally have a permanent runway section. I see stuff in Montréal that I have never seen in Toronto, where I am originally from. Or maybe the larger volume of shoppers in Toronto makes it more competitive?




In the west end there's Heartland, but I've never found anything good there. 
College park is probably one of the bigger ones, so is Yonge & Eglinton.


----------



## Typhi

Try the Marshalls @ Heartland in the plaza with the Michael's etc it has a very active 'runway' section and I have found lots of brand names goods at the winners Heartland as well. My fav is the Lawrence & Bathurst I have seen 'vintage' Lv and Chanel there


----------



## ladyash

I'm going to second the location at Lawrence and Bathurst. That's my hood and I remember the first time being in that winners they had a gorgeous Chanel bag in the jewellery cases for I think around $3000.


----------



## ladyash

Bought Tory Burch sneakers today at winners on clearance for $37. Retail on them was $255!


----------



## pinktailcat

ladyash said:


> Bought Tory Burch sneakers today at winners on clearance for $37. Retail on them was $255!




I read somewhere someone was looking for pink Fendi instead of Michael Korse or something. I could not find her posts so I post here...


----------



## CaribeanQueen

pinktailcat said:


> I read somewhere someone was looking for pink Fendi instead of Michael Korse or something. I could not find her posts so I post here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3223404
> View attachment 3223405
> View attachment 3223406




That's a great price, where is this bag located?


----------



## pinktailcat

CaribeanQueen said:


> That's a great price, where is this bag located?




At Boca Raton, FL.


----------



## Nicki828

pinktailcat said:


> At Boca Raton, FL.



I was there today


----------



## astromantic

Picked up a new winter down puffer at my local Winners during their Boxing Day promo, extra 30% off clearance sticker price, outerwear only. A black Utex, 3/4 length, had all its tags and extra buttons, came out to $55 plus tax! I am in the market to replace all my coats and thankfully this winter has been mild so I've managed to get some great deals on outerwear! Their Christmas stuff was also another 50% off. Picked up wrapping paper for next year.


----------



## jcozy

Awesome deals!


----------



## LuxeDeb

If you are a makeup junkie, like me, I found a fresh shipment of Deborah Lippmann nail polishes and lipsticks only $5.99 each at TJ Maxx. The nail polish actually retails for $20 and the lipstick retails for $22 at Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, etc. I am also finding some MUFE items from the Fifty Shades of Grey line.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> If you are a makeup junkie, like me, I found a fresh shipment of Deborah Lippmann nail polishes and lipsticks only $5.99 each at TJ Maxx. The nail polish actually retails for $20 and the lipstick retails for $22 at Neiman Marcus, Nordstrom, etc. I am also finding some MUFE items from the Fifty Shades of Grey line.
> 
> View attachment 3226465



I racked up on the Deborah Lippmann polishes too!

They also had a ton of Ciate and Too Faced as well as japonesque makeup brushes.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

When do the yellow tags start?


----------



## louvigilante

KrissieNO.5 said:


> When do the yellow tags start?




They should show up around February.


----------



## cwxx

A bunch of korean makeup available too, including many different kinds of masks


----------



## KrissieNO.5

louvigilante said:


> They should show up around February.



Thank you! I had a feeling it was end of Jan beginning of Feb


----------



## freepockets

The next runway event will be around February soon too. Looking forward to it already!


----------



## sarasmom

cwxx said:


> A bunch of korean makeup available too, including many different kinds of masks



My dd loves this type of stuff, was it at marshalls or TJ? Thank you.


----------



## cwxx

sarasmom said:


> My dd loves this type of stuff, was it at marshalls or TJ? Thank you.


 
TjMaxx - I'll try to post some pics later, hth!


----------



## cwxx

some pics


----------



## staceyjan

MK jacket-looks like this: http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic..._-_-_mkwid_J2gjHwds|dm_83081973781|-|J2gjHwds $90


----------



## staceyjan

Another jacket on sale for $64 sihttp://m.macys.com/shop/product/laundry-by-design-faux-fur-trim-quilted-puffer-coat?ID=2193795&pla_country=US&CAGPSPN=pla&CAWELAID=120156340003074548&catargetid=120156340001235403&cadevice=m&cm_mmc=Google_Womens_PLA-_-RTW+Womens_Women%27s+Coats_Laundry+By+Design-_-66680468101_-_-_mkwid_OMWUcB0v%7Cdm_66680468101%7C-%7COMWUcB0vmilar to this:


----------



## freepockets

Spotted at Winners Place Montréal Trust for 249.99$. Modal Silk blend in navy blue with bronze skulls. As you can see in the photos, there is a minor issue with the thread being pulled. I bet if you laid it out carefully and put even tension on all sides, the pull would probably resolve itself. They would likely give you 10% off if you asked too.


----------



## sarasmom

cwxx said:


> some pics



Thank you for posting! I hope my store will have them!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Blue or blingy?


----------



## gr8onteej

Blingy


----------



## mpepe32

bling


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Iooked at my Instagram and I shared yellow sticker finds 51 weeks ago so it may be sooner 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> When do the yellow tags start?





louvigilante said:


> They should show up around February.




Blingy for sure!



CaribeanQueen said:


> Blue or blingy?
> View attachment 3232523
> 
> View attachment 3232524


----------



## cwxx

sarasmom said:


> Thank you for posting! I hope my store will have them!



No problem  Hope she finds something she likes - imo, I looked up the prices of some of the stuff at my store and found them to be about comparable with third party sellers on Amazon - so prices are so-so, but you save on shipping.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

So after spending the past 10 days with my in laws and the 10 hour drive back to FL.  I decided to take a stretch break at the TJ Maxx.  Needless to say, I went a little crazy. Below are the items I pick up




	

		
			
		

		
	
 love the color of these espadrilles
I got both converse




And this beautiful Betsey Johnson watch




A few accessories




	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is a bracelet, I plan to use it as a chain extender for my Pom Pom 

Before we headed to the in-laws I purchased this work bag. I was looking at a Saint Laurent Sac de Jour but found this inspired version.  Attached is a photo with my Pom Pom puff and the bracelet


And finally another work bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.  This is a dark Grey tote.  While these items are not designer labels the leather quality is very good and the price is worth it.  I can save my money for my designer obsessions. I am very happy with my purchases


----------



## freepockets

Nice finds! Love the silver!


----------



## StopHammertime

Great finds @CaribeanQueen!!!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Iooked at my Instagram and I shared yellow sticker finds 51 weeks ago so it may be sooner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blingy for sure!




Hmm so that would be next week? My brain is kinda fuzzy lol


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Maybe 



KrissieNO.5 said:


> Hmm so that would be next week? My brain is kinda fuzzy lol


----------



## Kelly7adria

Dumb question, but....what are the yellow tags?


----------



## katran26

Kelly7adria said:


> Dumb question, but....what are the yellow tags?



They're usually the final clearance markdown; typically it'll take two red tags (or three) of markdowns until they get to yellow. Basically, they're the cheapest possibly price


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I was right - yellow stickers started today - RUN!!!


----------



## lms910

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I was right - yellow stickers started today - RUN!!!




NOOOOO I had foot surgery yesterday so no shopping or running for me! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## AnnaFreud

Indeed, yellow tags started today! Saw this but didn't buy it.


----------



## annam

I am in Canada and they dod their second red tag markdown today. Good luck to everyone with yellow tags!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

AnnaFreud said:


> Indeed, yellow tags started today! Saw this but didn't buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234264
> View attachment 3234265




This is a great price which location


----------



## lms910

AnnaFreud said:


> Indeed, yellow tags started today! Saw this but didn't buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234264
> View attachment 3234265




What a find! Where did you see this?


----------



## ochie

AnnaFreud said:


> Indeed, yellow tags started today! Saw this but didn't buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234264
> View attachment 3234265




What location? Do they ship?


----------



## AnnaFreud

CaribeanQueen said:


> This is a great price which location







lms910 said:


> What a find! Where did you see this?







ochie said:


> What location? Do they ship?




Hi, this was at Pasadena/Lake location. Corners on the bag are scuffed, dents in the leather, no dustbag. This bag has obviously been sitting around for awhile to make it to a yellow tag but still a great price. GL


----------



## Dahls

I went to two different locations, one had yellow tags and one didn't. Picked up a few things, but not sure if I'm keeping - trying to figure out if I really like the pieces, or if I was excited about the markdowns. I don't remember the exact price, but this Gucci was in the low $400s


----------



## Dahls

I did get this.........


----------



## pinktailcat

Dahls said:


> I went to two different locations, one had yellow tags and one didn't. Picked up a few things, but not sure if I'm keeping - trying to figure out if I really like the pieces, or if I was excited about the markdowns. I don't remember the exact price, but this Gucci was in the low $400s



That is a beauty! Congrats...!!

I only was able to find this current/elliot jeans for $25. All goodies are gone as I stopped by there later afternoon.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Dahls said:


> I went to two different locations, one had yellow tags and one didn't. Picked up a few things, but not sure if I'm keeping - trying to figure out if I really like the pieces, or if I was excited about the markdowns. I don't remember the exact price, but this Gucci was in the low $400s




Love this bag


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

AnnaFreud said:


> Indeed, yellow tags started today! Saw this but didn't buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234264
> View attachment 3234265




Never anything this good at mine!


----------



## yakusoku.af

No yellow tickets in Hawaii yet [emoji80] 
But all the clearance racks have been moved to the aisle since last week. So maybe they are getting ready?


----------



## Leto

So glad I went today. Got a pair of polo Ralph Lauren suede pants for $139 from $998!


----------



## vesperholly

My (non-runway) store had a ton of scarves marked $4.99. Has to be a mistag - I've never seen any non-clearance scarves that cheap in my life. Check your stores!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Dahls said:


> I did get this.........




Ahhhh that's the one I REALLY wanted! If you're the one that bought it in Dallas & you change your mind pleeeeease let me know!!!!

I probably went a little crazy & bought 4 bags. People were grabby, one runway store had already been completely wiped of bags & I was sad I missed the YSL. 3 bags have "issues" & may go back if they cannot be fixed easy & cheap. I got a Valentino Rockstud camo clutch, Alexander McQueen, Fendi and Stella McCartney.


----------



## pinktailcat

LuxeDeb said:


> Ahhhh that's the one I REALLY wanted! If you're the one that bought it in Dallas & you change your mind pleeeeease let me know!!!!
> 
> I probably went a little crazy & bought 4 bags. People were grabby, one runway store had already been completely wiped of bags & I was sad I missed the YSL. 3 bags have "issues" & may go back if they cannot be fixed easy & cheap. I got a Valentino Rockstud camo clutch, Alexander McQueen, Fendi and Stella McCartney.



Congrats! Please share what you got with us!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here is what I got! The Stella McCartney is perfect & a keeper, but the others have little issues. But they have dust bags, straps, cards & the Valentino even has the extra rock studs &#128578;


----------



## CaribeanQueen

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is what I got! The Stella McCartney is perfect & a keeper, but the others have little issues. But they have dust bags, straps, cards & the Valentino even has the extra rock studs &#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3234663
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234673
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234675




I love the Alexander McQueen bag.  I hope you can get the issues fixed.


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is what I got! The Stella McCartney is perfect & a keeper, but the others have little issues. But they have dust bags, straps, cards & the Valentino even has the extra rock studs &#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3234663
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234673
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234675



What good finds.


----------



## cwxx

Dahls said:


> I did get this.........





LuxeDeb said:


> Here is what I got! The Stella McCartney is perfect & a keeper, but the others have little issues. But they have dust bags, straps, cards & the Valentino even has the extra rock studs &#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3234675



Wow, amazing finds! Now those are good prices  I'm def going to check out my local TJM, maybe that Mcqueen will be marked down...


----------



## pinktailcat

LuxeDeb said:


> Here is what I got! The Stella McCartney is perfect & a keeper, but the others have little issues. But they have dust bags, straps, cards & the Valentino even has the extra rock studs &#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3234663
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234673
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234675




Thank u for sharing! Loove the Stella! Super cute!
MQ is cute and perfect for coming spring and summer!!

If anyone found Stella maccartney yellow tag please let me know!!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I found this Alexander McQueen for $359 at my local TJ Maxx but I am undecided.  What do you think?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

OMG so jealous! The stuff I got wasn't nearly as good! Ugh!!!



AnnaFreud said:


> Indeed, yellow tags started today! Saw this but didn't buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234264
> View attachment 3234265





Dahls said:


> I did get this.........





LuxeDeb said:


> Here is what I got! The Stella McCartney is perfect & a keeper, but the others have little issues. But they have dust bags, straps, cards & the Valentino even has the extra rock studs &#128578;
> 
> View attachment 3234663
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234673
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234674
> 
> 
> View attachment 3234675





CaribeanQueen said:


> I found this Alexander McQueen for $359 at my local TJ Maxx but I am undecided.  What do you think?
> View attachment 3234900
> 
> View attachment 3234902


----------



## pecknnibble

CaribeanQueen said:


> I found this Alexander McQueen for $359 at my local TJ Maxx but I am undecided.  What do you think?
> View attachment 3234900
> 
> View attachment 3234902




It's cute and nicely discounted! 

But if you don't love it, it doesn't matter how good of a deal it is. Get it only if you'll use it!


----------



## Amycoco

Got this today at the Buckhead GA location.


----------



## sonkie23

Amycoco said:


> Got this today at the Buckhead GA location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235178
> View attachment 3235182


 
Absolutely love the AH tote!  I would happily take it off your hands at a hefty premium if you decide not to keep it!


Congrats on your great finds!


----------



## Raffaluv

Amycoco said:


> Got this today at the Buckhead GA location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235178
> View attachment 3235182


 

You did really really GOOD!! Congrats you got 2 great bags at fantastic prices!! Happy for you!


----------



## Raffaluv

CaribeanQueen said:


> I found this Alexander McQueen for $359 at my local TJ Maxx but I am undecided.  What do you think?
> View attachment 3234900
> 
> View attachment 3234902


 

This is a great bag - do you think you'll use it?! If not put the $359 toward something you adore!   It's so hard sometimes when it's a great bargain though


----------



## doongee

Every now and then I come here and scroll through the pages and cry myself to sleep over the ridiculously amazing finds... XD
I wish I had a TJ Maxx near me that will stock SUCH amazing handbags and stuff!! 
My oh my!!!


----------



## maisie91

doongee said:


> Every now and then I come here and scroll through the pages and cry myself to sleep over the ridiculously amazing finds... XD
> 
> I wish I had a TJ Maxx near me that will stock SUCH amazing handbags and stuff!!
> 
> My oh my!!!




I feel you!!!


----------



## Dahls

LuxeDeb said:


> Ahhhh that's the one I REALLY wanted! If you're the one that bought it in Dallas & you change your mind pleeeeease let me know!!!!
> 
> I probably went a little crazy & bought 4 bags. People were grabby, one runway store had already been completely wiped of bags & I was sad I missed the YSL. 3 bags have "issues" & may go back if they cannot be fixed easy & cheap. I got a Valentino Rockstud camo clutch, Alexander McQueen, Fendi and Stella McCartney.




It was me, and I will definitely let you know if I change my mind on it. I love the bags you picked up......they were all unlocked and in my cart at one point &#128521;  I also ended up getting the purple Valentino glam.  Nothing from the other Runway location.


----------



## hitt

Amycoco said:


> Got this today at the Buckhead GA location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235178
> View attachment 3235182


Congrats on your find!

Were there any Longchamp bags on display(any of them on clearance)?


----------



## pinktailcat

Amycoco said:


> Got this today at the Buckhead GA location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235178
> View attachment 3235182




Is that tote Anya Hindmarch? Great score!


----------



## LuxeDeb

CaribeanQueen said:


> I found this Alexander McQueen for $359 at my local TJ Maxx but I am undecided.  What do you think?
> View attachment 3234900
> 
> View attachment 3234902




I think it's adorable & a great price. It's a tiny bag though, so only keep it if it works for you. The McQueen that I got has a slightly larger base & that is borderline being big enough for me! Def not an everyday bag for moi[emoji4]



shoppinggalnyc said:


> OMG so jealous! The stuff I got wasn't nearly as good! Ugh!!!




Awww I was waiting to see what you scored. Last time you got some great bags. This is the first time I have ever hit it the first day of yellow tag, so I didn't hold back. I wasn't expecting it for another week or so.



Amycoco said:


> Got this today at the Buckhead GA location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235178
> View attachment 3235182




Wow great finds! The Fendi is similar to mine (love it) and the AH is fabulous. I don't understand how it got marked down so low. You really scored on that beauty!



Dahls said:


> It was me, and I will definitely let you know if I change my mind on it. I love the bags you picked up......they were all unlocked and in my cart at one point [emoji6]  I also ended up getting the purple Valentino glam.  Nothing from the other Runway location.




I knew it! Lol. I don't even remember the Valentino glam. Purple sigh.. What a find! I love color. I'm lucky you had some restraint or else I wouldn't have scored at all[emoji4] I went to the other Runway location first & every yellow tag bag was already gone.


----------



## Amycoco

Yes it's Anya Hindmarch tote I love it, when I walk into the stir it we priced at 299.99 red tag I asked if the is any additional mark down and the lady took it brought it back at 149.00 when I went to pay the cashier started pulling off the yellow tag I asked her why she was doing that she said making sure is the right price so I had some few words for her she call the manager and the manager said yes "I just marked that down" All the bags were gone I am happy I got this two.


----------



## nova_girl

Amycoco said:


> Yes it's Anya Hindmarch tote I love it, when I walk into the stir it we priced at 299.99 red tag I asked if the is any additional mark down and the lady took it brought it back at 149.00 when I went to pay the cashier started pulling off the yellow tag I asked her why she was doing that she said making sure is the right price so I had some few words for her she call the manager and the manager said yes "I just marked that down" All the bags were gone I am happy I got this two.



Hey! Long time no see!


----------



## Kelly7adria

Omg!! These are all amazing finds!!! I went to 3 different locations and didn't spend a dime. Sooo sad. Btw, how do you search for a Runway locations?


----------



## morejunkny

Amycoco said:


> Got this today at the Buckhead GA location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235178
> View attachment 3235182




Oh so jealous! I paid $700 for that same AH tote (different color), and it was about half off! I have never seen AH at any discount shop.


----------



## Amycoco

morejunkny said:


> Oh so jealous! I paid $700 for that same AH tote (different color), and it was about half off! I have never seen AH at any discount shop.




I was more than lucky today.. A lady picked the bag up first and said oh who is AH and why it cost this much like the retail price. When she put the bag down I grab it.. It was 299 red tag so I asked if it has any additional as in yellow tag mark down the sale associate took the bag came back and said yes it's now 149 I was so happy.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Amycoco said:


> Got this today at the Buckhead GA location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235178
> View attachment 3235182




Congrats! Was planning on going to that store tomorrow. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## cwxx

Amycoco said:


> I was more than lucky today.. A lady picked the bag up first and said oh who is AH and why it cost this much like the retail price. When she put the bag down I grab it.. It was 299 red tag so I asked if it has any additional as in yellow tag mark down the sale associate took the bag came back and said yes it's now 149 I was so happy.



Congrats on a great find!:giggles: I've had a lot of small aside convos like that at TjM, can't say I don't agree on some of their handbag pricing lately...no luck at the Acton location, I got into a convo with a very sweet older age employee who told me that she always sees this one employee filling up and buying a cartfull of things every few weeks and it turns out that's the employee who does the markdowns. Guess that's a perk of the job...sadly seems I have similar taste to that employee


----------



## a510g

Does anyone know if/when they mark yellow tags down again if no one buys? I found a couple of items I liked but they were still a tad pricey


----------



## Amycoco

I knew this manager who will buy everything and sells them on EBay she finally got fired... My best finds was in that store until this chick started working there this was the Nordstrom Rack Potomac mills VA. This manager had no shame in her game she will pull u aside and tell u she got stuff she is selling at home.... I work 2mins from this TJ maxx and I go there all the time the one day I didn't go that's when they did the mark down I was lucky to get this two bags...


----------



## jamamcg

Amycoco said:


> I was more than lucky today.. A lady picked the bag up first and said oh who is AH and why it cost this much like the retail price. When she put the bag down I grab it.. It was 299 red tag so I asked if it has any additional as in yellow tag mark down the sale associate took the bag came back and said yes it's now 149 I was so happy.




It's the perfect bag for some AH stickers.


----------



## hellokimmiee

I'm really tempted to go to this sale but I've seen a couple people mention fakes. I've just started buying designer so I'm not familiar with everything some of the bags should have. Are the fakes super obvious? How much of the inventory would you say is fake? Thanks for the help


----------



## yakusoku.af

Agh! Still no yellow tickets in Hawaii! I've been going to the same store everyday and the tags are still red!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Here are my faves from my first round (and 8 stores LOL) of finds! 

Stella!






Fendi!










And I really needed a new iPad case


----------



## cwxx

hellokimmiee said:


> I'm really tempted to go to this sale but I've seen a couple people mention fakes. I've just started buying designer so I'm not familiar with everything some of the bags should have. Are the fakes super obvious? How much of the inventory would you say is fake? Thanks for the help



Sadly there absolutely are fakes - I've seen some painful fake givenchy antigonas recently, but I don't know that I would have been able to tell if I didn't own one already. So I'd suggest going to a dept or other retail store and just browsing the brands you're interested in, that way you have some sort of baseline. Name brands obviously have a mark up, but quality is still costly so in my experience a lot of fakes still can't quite match up if you're familiar with the real thing. 

I wouldn't say I've seen a lot of fake bags - I've seen more tag switches on clothing (i.e when someone cuts off the entire fabric tag that's on the back collar of a piece of clothing and stitches it on another). That's why if something has been around a while, or the tag is looking ragged, or the fabric just doesn't feel like what the tag claims, I check the fabric content tag attached to the inside. A lot of brands (not all) have their name also on that tag, in addition to all the other info about fabric care, place of production, etc. I found a Ralph Lauren sweater that had a Ralph Lauren Collection tag - supposedly 100% cashmere and so priced accordingly, but when I checked the fabric tag it was a acrylic/poly mix


----------



## cwxx

Checked out a few others stores in the area, no amazing prices - in fact shoppingalnyc and LuxeDeb, I saw the exact same stella mccartney (color green) but at full price. Store were quite bare, almost all the clothing left had major issues, holes in sweaters or torn seams. 

I did manage to find a dermalogica set for $15, not crazy considering full price is $30, but their microfoliant is one of my hg, so it'll be nice to have a travel size one.

Also some Lalique, still too pricey for me, and a pair of well priced but too large for me Gucci high heel sandals (38). These were still at Newton location when I left.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

hellokimmiee said:


> I'm really tempted to go to this sale but I've seen a couple people mention fakes. I've just started buying designer so I'm not familiar with everything some of the bags should have. Are the fakes super obvious? How much of the inventory would you say is fake? Thanks for the help




I haven't seen any fakes at my TJ Maxx but I guess that doesn't mean people don't switch stuff or whatever they do.The runway items never last long and rarely make it to sale. The ones that make it to sale are usually odd colors and brands that are not as popular.  We get Saint Laurent, Fendi, Gucci, Celine, Chloe etc. and they don't last more than a week.  There are 3 runway stores near me.


----------



## hellokimmiee

cwxx said:


> Sadly there absolutely are fakes - I've seen some painful fake givenchy antigonas recently, but I don't know that I would have been able to tell if I didn't own one already. So I'd suggest going to a dept or other retail store and just browsing the brands you're interested in, that way you have some sort of baseline. Name brands obviously have a mark up, but quality is still costly so in my experience a lot of fakes still can't quite match up if you're familiar with the real thing.
> 
> I wouldn't say I've seen a lot of fake bags - I've seen more tag switches on clothing (i.e when someone cuts off the entire fabric tag that's on the back collar of a piece of clothing and stitches it on another). That's why if something has been around a while, or the tag is looking ragged, or the fabric just doesn't feel like what the tag claims, I check the fabric content tag attached to the inside. A lot of brands (not all) have their name also on that tag, in addition to all the other info about fabric care, place of production, etc. I found a Ralph Lauren sweater that had a Ralph Lauren Collection tag - supposedly 100% cashmere and so priced accordingly, but when I checked the fabric tag it was a acrylic/poly mix




Thanks for such a thorough response. I guess I will tread with caution. I'm pretty much only familiar with Gucci, Louis, and Chanel so I def need to brush up on everything else. 

I stopped by one store today but the cheapest bag was a Fendi briefcase style for $549 so thankfully I wasn't rushing to pull the trigger.


----------



## hellokimmiee

CaribeanQueen said:


> I haven't seen any fakes at my TJ Maxx but I guess that doesn't mean people don't switch stuff or whatever they do.The runway items never last long and rarely make it to sale. The ones that make it to sale are usually odd colors and brands that are not as popular.  We get Saint Laurent, Fendi, Gucci, Celine, Chloe etc. and they don't last more than a week.  There are 3 runway stores near me.




Thanks for the tips! I'm going to start keeping an eye out because I really need to expand my collection. I have 4 runway stores near me but never realized TJ Maxx carried designer stuff until I stumbled upon this forum. 

I was hoping to find some super deals but I guess there is too much demand or I'll just have to be in the right place at the right time. We shall see!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

cwxx said:


> Sadly there absolutely are fakes - I've seen some painful fake givenchy antigonas recently, but I don't know that I would have been able to tell if I didn't own one already. So I'd suggest going to a dept or other retail store and just browsing the brands you're interested in, that way you have some sort of baseline. Name brands obviously have a mark up, but quality is still costly so in my experience a lot of fakes still can't quite match up if you're familiar with the real thing.
> 
> I wouldn't say I've seen a lot of fake bags - I've seen more tag switches on clothing (i.e when someone cuts off the entire fabric tag that's on the back collar of a piece of clothing and stitches it on another). That's why if something has been around a while, or the tag is looking ragged, or the fabric just doesn't feel like what the tag claims, I check the fabric content tag attached to the inside. A lot of brands (not all) have their name also on that tag, in addition to all the other info about fabric care, place of production, etc. I found a Ralph Lauren sweater that had a Ralph Lauren Collection tag - supposedly 100% cashmere and so priced accordingly, but when I checked the fabric tag it was a acrylic/poly mix




Please share where u have seen antigona mini!!! I'm dying for one on sale


----------



## cwxx

Sweetyqbk said:


> Please share where u have seen antigona mini!!! I'm dying for one on sale



I saw medium and small Ants at almost all the Boston area locations last fall - can't remember seeing any minis though sorry! There was a ant wristlet/beauty case at the Newton location a while back. I feel like the best selection was right after the runway event - then they did a big sale cut sometime around thanksgiving I think? That was great and everything was still in good condition even if the prices weren't as low as this yellow tag cut. Thinking back, I got this Fendi wallet for $225 at that earlier sale (Bedford location). I did notice they had a bird version also on sale, but it disappeared before I could buy it. Then is re-appeared at the full $499 price!


----------



## Hollameg00

One of my finds..... Rag and Bone medium Pilot bag in navy


----------



## astromantic

Checked Winners (Canada's TJ Maxx) and winter clearance has not started although I think it's starts around February here. I did pick up this Bod & Christensen leather bomber that made it to third mark down. My only complaint is the sleeves are really long and I don't think it's worth tailoring, especially since it's leather. Still deciding... Would you keep a leather jacket with sleeves too long?


----------



## yakusoku.af

So I talked to an SA at Tj Maxx in Honolulu and she said they are doing inventory so there won't be any yellow tickets until after it's over. But they don't even know for sure when it will happen [emoji80] 
Not sure why they aren't doing it at the same time as the other stores


----------



## cymby

There's a black chloe elsie cross body at a location in NYC if anyone's interested.  It's about 400.


----------



## Tuuli35

I found this Michael Kors Gia tote:
http://www.lyst.com/bags/michael-kors-gia-small-ostrich-embossed-leather-tote-sapphire/


It did not have a hang tag but came with dust bag.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?


----------



## lms910

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?
> View attachment 3238599
> View attachment 3238600
> View attachment 3238601




The top is a little overpowering. You are super cute and can definitely find a cuter $100 top!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?
> View attachment 3238599
> View attachment 3238600
> View attachment 3238601



$100 still seems like a lot but I think the shirt is super cute and unique.


----------



## meowmix318

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?
> View attachment 3238599
> View attachment 3238600
> View attachment 3238601




Honestly that looks like a cape. I'm not a fan of it. I personally don't think it looks good.


----------



## christymarie340

Sweetyqbk said:


> Please share where u have seen antigona mini!!! I'm dying for one on sale




I saw one here in PA the other day...not sure where you're located but it was gorgeous: black w/GHW!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

christymarie340 said:


> I saw one here in PA the other day...not sure where you're located but it was gorgeous: black w/GHW!




Where in PA and how much?


----------



## christymarie340

CaribeanQueen said:


> Where in PA and how much?




Just outside of Philadelphia...I think $1400?


----------



## applecidered

astromantic said:


> Checked Winners (Canada's TJ Maxx) and winter clearance has not started although I think it's starts around February here. I did pick up this Bod & Christensen leather bomber that made it to third mark down. My only complaint is the sleeves are really long and I don't think it's worth tailoring, especially since it's leather. Still deciding... Would you keep a leather jacket with sleeves too long?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237107


I always find it hard to find a leather jacket that fits well, especially sleeves. I managed to find one at NR (not red tagged) but still within a price I was willing to pay for real leather. I think jackets of all types should fit well, or you won't wear them. Perhaps you can consider a tailor or possibly just return it.


----------



## applecidered

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?
> View attachment 3238599
> View attachment 3238600
> View attachment 3238601


Personally, I wouldn't wear it. And for $100 it's not a good bargain either... but it's totally up to you!


----------



## vesperholly

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?
> View attachment 3238599
> View attachment 3238600
> View attachment 3238601



I was into it until I saw the front ... too sporty  Where would you wear it - to go out or to work out?


----------



## tickedoffchick

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?
> View attachment 3238599
> View attachment 3238600
> View attachment 3238601


I agree with the others. It doesn't seem like it would be very versatile. It's not something you'd wear to go out to dinner, or to work, most likely (unless you were a trainer or something). I think maybe its the color. Maybe all black would look dressier (for a Nike T-shirt) but that neon yellow, not gonna lie, it's just too much.


----------



## Murphy47

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?
> View attachment 3238599
> View attachment 3238600
> View attachment 3238601




I think it's really cute. 
It's a workout shirt. Not meant to go to dinner.


----------



## katlun

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?
> View attachment 3238599
> View attachment 3238600
> View attachment 3238601



$100 for a workout shirt?

Does it come with a personal trainer?  

Ii am too cheap to spend that much for clothes I sweat in


----------



## mranda

Does anyone know when to expect second yellow tag markdowns? Is it a couple weeks?


----------



## hellokimmiee

mranda said:


> Does anyone know when to expect second yellow tag markdowns? Is it a couple weeks?




I was told by a SA yesterday that it would be sometime next week but I'm sure it's different for every store.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Sweetyqbk said:


> Got this shirt at marshalls today it was expensive at $100 and I thought pretty funky. Now can't decide if it's worth it and if it looks good. Original price is $250 Bc it's Nike lab. What do u ladies think?
> View attachment 3238599
> View attachment 3238600
> View attachment 3238601




Omg! This is the top I've been looking for! It's Nike Lab X Sacai and I love Sacai! I would keep it for $100 but that's me. The cheapest one on eBay is $170 for this color. The other colors aren't as nice because the back isn't a contrasting color. I'm going to see if they have one at my TJ Maxx!


----------



## mranda

hellokimmiee said:


> I was told by a SA yesterday that it would be sometime next week but I'm sure it's different for every store.



Great, thanks! Which location, if you don't mind me asking? I usually shop Oak Brook. Thanks!


----------



## justa9url

AnnaFreud said:


> Hi, this was at Pasadena/Lake location. Corners on the bag are scuffed, dents in the leather, no dustbag. This bag has obviously been sitting around for awhile to make it to a yellow tag but still a great price. GL



This makes me feel a lot better. Thank you for the details. 
P.S. Was this the large or medium size?


----------



## justa9url

Am I ever envious of all the great deals. I'm in Canada and I haven't seen any yellow tags yet.


----------



## sarasmom

Nothing good left at my store. Only found a pair of bailey button uggs in chocolate on clearance for $96. My dd needed a new pair so I was happy they were in her size.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

meowmix318 said:


> Honestly that looks like a cape. I'm not a fan of it. I personally don't think it looks good.




+1 on the cape. I don't find it flattering and for $100 isn't worth it to me.


----------



## lylytiger

Hi I found this Rag&Bone Farling boots yellow tag for $139 at my local TJMaxx, do you think is a good price? Is a number big but I can make it work


----------



## Twelve

The cheapest on line is $231. But mostly sold out.  What do you do to make them fit if they are one size bigger?


----------



## AnnaFreud

justa9url said:


> This makes me feel a lot better. Thank you for the details.
> 
> P.S. Was this the large or medium size?




It was a medium. If it was better condition, I would have bought it myself.


----------



## hellokimmiee

mranda said:


> Great, thanks! Which location, if you don't mind me asking? I usually shop Oak Brook. Thanks!




Didn't realize you were in Chicago! I asked at the Skokie location. It'll probably be around the same time. She also said some red tags would become yellow.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Twelve said:


> The cheapest on line is $231. But mostly sold out.  What do you do to make them fit if they are one size bigger?




Try using a thick foot insole. If you have a good cobbler they can custom make one for you. It should at least help you go up a half size.


----------



## lylytiger

Twelve said:


> The cheapest on line is $231. But mostly sold out.  What do you do to make them fit if they are one size bigger?




Hi because it's winter shoes I can wear thick socks and it feels right, inserting insoles also helps


----------



## Twelve

lylytiger said:


> Hi because it's winter shoes I can wear thick socks and it feels right, inserting insoles also helps


Thanks. You got yourself a pair of good looking (hard to find)  boots &#128522;.


----------



## gr8onteej

I found these Frye Billy Pull-on boots at Marshalls.  Yellow tag $79.


----------



## sparksfly

Got this James Perse maxi for $15 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Then a James Perse long sleeve t-shirt for $12.


----------



## justa9url

AnnaFreud said:


> It was a medium. If it was better condition, I would have bought it myself.



Too bad though, otherwise, that would be a great deal! Sadly, we don't even have anything near that good here even if it was beat up.


----------



## mranda

hellokimmiee said:


> Didn't realize you were in Chicago! I asked at the Skokie location. It'll probably be around the same time. She also said some red tags would become yellow.



Great! Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Peach08

Anyone know when the yellow tags should start to appear up in Canada ?!


----------



## amrx87

Scores a $1000 armani dress for $80!!!! Fits like a dream!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also scores a reiss summer dress for$70
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 its suuuuuper sexy on [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## hhawkmothh

I LOVE TJ MAXX. I've found that there's DEFINITELY differences between stores, though. I've gone into a couple that were awful, with really cheap looking/feeling clothes. 

There's one of the ones that sells designer and higher-end items near me- eg. I've seen Balenciaga and the like- and I love treasure hunting there. It's dangerous- I go in for a pair of gym pants (I pretty much only buy gym gear from them because it's so cheap- I've gotten super thick, non-see-through gym leggings for like $18) and leave with 6 items


----------



## AnnaFreud

hhawkmothh said:


> I LOVE TJ MAXX. I've found that there's DEFINITELY differences between stores, though. I've gone into a couple that were awful, with really cheap looking/feeling clothes.
> 
> There's one of the ones that sells designer and higher-end items near me- eg. I've seen Balenciaga and the like- and I love treasure hunting there. It's dangerous- I go in for a pair of gym pants (I pretty much only buy gym gear from them because it's so cheap- I've gotten super thick, non-see-through gym leggings for like $18) and leave with 6 items




Do you remember the brand of those thick leggings?


----------



## hhawkmothh

AnnaFreud said:


> Do you remember the brand of those thick leggings?


I *think* it was a brand called Kyodan


----------



## LuxeDeb

My stores started yellow tags in other departments, so I picked up a few more goodies! Everything NIB sealed [emoji6] I also got a Butter London Wink Eyeliner pencil for $1 that didn't make it into the pics. Retail $18



Make Up For Ever Desire Me blush trio, blush brush and velvet case. Original retail $56. These are full size blushes and the compact allows you to refill or switch out other shades. Love that! I think TJ Maxx had it for $29.99. I cannot  believe I scored one for $15
Dr. Brandt CC Glow with Ruby Crystal. Original retail $39, TJ Maxx $9.99, got it for $5

Estée Lauder travel exclusive Lip Color Luxuries 6 color lip palette. So glad I didn't buy this at the airport for full price! Original retail $60, TJ Maxx $29.99, got it for $15





Diane Von Furstenberg Love Pouch Trio. I'm a sucker for cute little cherubs[emoji5]&#65039;. Original retail $98, TJ Maxx $49.99, got it for $29






Chan Luu 5 wrap bracelet. Original retail $200, TJ Maxx $99.99, got it for $39

Chan Luu big crystal wrap bracelet. Original retail $85, TJ Maxx $29.99, got it for $15

Ole Henriksen Truth to Go Brightening Cleansing Cloths 10pk. Should have let them go lower, but I love them. Retail $8, TJ Maxx $3.99, got them for $2


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> My stores started yellow tags in other departments, so I picked up a few more goodies! Everything NIB sealed [emoji6] I also got a Butter London Wink Eyeliner pencil for $1 that didn't make it into the pics. Retail $18
> 
> 
> 
> Make Up For Ever Desire Me blush trio, blush brush and velvet case. Original retail $56. These are full size blushes and the compact allows you to refill or switch out other shades. Love that! I think TJ Maxx had it for $29.99. I cannot  believe I scored one for $15
> Dr. Brandt CC Glow with Ruby Crystal. Original retail $39, TJ Maxx $9.99, got it for $5
> 
> Estée Lauder travel exclusive Lip Color Luxuries 6 color lip palette. So glad I didn't buy this at the airport for full price! Original retail $60, TJ Maxx $29.99, got it for $15
> 
> View attachment 3240300
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg Love Pouch Trio. I'm a sucker for cute little cherubs[emoji5]&#65039;. Original retail $98, TJ Maxx $49.99, got it for $29
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240324
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu 5 wrap bracelet. Original retail $200, TJ Maxx $99.99, got it for $39
> 
> Chan Luu big crystal wrap bracelet. Original retail $85, TJ Maxx $29.99, got it for $15
> 
> Ole Henriksen Truth to Go Brightening Cleansing Cloths 10pk. Should have let them go lower, but I love them. Retail $8, TJ Maxx $3.99, got them for $2
> 
> View attachment 3240333
> 
> View attachment 3240334



You always find good deals at your TJ Maxx & Marshalls. I never find anything good. But I enjoy seeing all your deals anyway.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Rebecca Minkoff $69


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Movado watch $179

Picked up both at TJ Maxx Georgetown


----------



## sparksfly

I'm hoping my TJX marks the makeup forever sets down soon. 

Got a pair of Paige high waisted skinny jeans I love but sadly they're a size too small. I can squeeze into them but I can't wear crop tops. They were $25.


----------



## KrissieNO.5

LuxeDeb said:


> My stores started yellow tags in other departments, so I picked up a few more goodies! Everything NIB sealed [emoji6] I also got a Butter London Wink Eyeliner pencil for $1 that didn't make it into the pics. Retail $18
> 
> 
> 
> Make Up For Ever Desire Me blush trio, blush brush and velvet case. Original retail $56. These are full size blushes and the compact allows you to refill or switch out other shades. Love that! I think TJ Maxx had it for $29.99. I cannot  believe I scored one for $15
> Dr. Brandt CC Glow with Ruby Crystal. Original retail $39, TJ Maxx $9.99, got it for $5
> 
> Estée Lauder travel exclusive Lip Color Luxuries 6 color lip palette. So glad I didn't buy this at the airport for full price! Original retail $60, TJ Maxx $29.99, got it for $15
> 
> View attachment 3240300
> 
> 
> 
> Diane Von Furstenberg Love Pouch Trio. I'm a sucker for cute little cherubs[emoji5]&#65039;. Original retail $98, TJ Maxx $49.99, got it for $29
> 
> 
> View attachment 3240324
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu 5 wrap bracelet. Original retail $200, TJ Maxx $99.99, got it for $39
> 
> Chan Luu big crystal wrap bracelet. Original retail $85, TJ Maxx $29.99, got it for $15
> 
> Ole Henriksen Truth to Go Brightening Cleansing Cloths 10pk. Should have let them go lower, but I love them. Retail $8, TJ Maxx $3.99, got them for $2
> 
> View attachment 3240333
> 
> View attachment 3240334



I also bought the ole henriksen wipes! I am going to head back to TJ today or tomorrow to see what else pops up. I got kate spade, james perse and vertigo paris for $10 each and a calphalon pot which is amazing for $30


----------



## chocolagirl

CaribeanQueen said:


> View attachment 3241411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff $69
> View attachment 3241412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Movado watch $179
> 
> Picked up both at TJ Maxx Georgetown


love the watch!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Haven't shared these finds yet 

Givenchy was $99 and Chloe was $119!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Haven't shared these finds yet
> 
> Givenchy was $99 and Chloe was $119!



Amazing finds!


----------



## mpepe32

Hi I purchased this bag from tjmaxx.  Do you think this color can be worn year round or would you use it only in the warmer months.  My wardrobe is typically neutrals and I feel like I'm going outside of my comfort zone.  Any opinions are much appreciated.  I ended up getting the bag for $399 which I think is great!  And I love the style or anything McQueen, I am just unsure if its something I can use year round.


----------



## AnnaFreud

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I purchased this bag from tjmaxx.  Do you think this color can be worn year round or would you use it only in the warmer months.  My wardrobe is typically neutrals and I feel like I'm going outside of my comfort zone.  Any opinions are much appreciated.  I ended up getting the bag for $399 which I think is great!  And I love the style or anything McQueen, I am just unsure if its something I can use year round.




Where do you live? The bright color makes me think summer and spring but if you're in warm climate (CA, FL), you can get away with it year round.


----------



## mpepe32

AnnaFreud said:


> Where do you live? The bright color makes me think summer and spring but if you're in warm climate (CA, FL), you can get away with it year round.


 
Ontario Canada with all 4 seasons


----------



## LuxeDeb

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I purchased this bag from tjmaxx.  Do you think this color can be worn year round or would you use it only in the warmer months.  My wardrobe is typically neutrals and I feel like I'm going outside of my comfort zone.  Any opinions are much appreciated.  I ended up getting the bag for $399 which I think is great!  And I love the style or anything McQueen, I am just unsure if its something I can use year round.



Yes, even in Canada this color can be used year round! A pop of color in winter is wonderful and this intense color will look great in fall. Great find!


----------



## mpepe32

LuxeDeb said:


> Yes, even in Canada this color can be used year round! A pop of color in winter is wonderful and this intense color will look great in fall. Great find!


 
thank you for your message   Now I'm excited to use it


----------



## annam

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I purchased this bag from tjmaxx.  Do you think this color can be worn year round or would you use it only in the warmer months.  My wardrobe is typically neutrals and I feel like I'm going outside of my comfort zone.  Any opinions are much appreciated.  I ended up getting the bag for $399 which I think is great!  And I love the style or anything McQueen, I am just unsure if its something I can use year round.




I love this! And I would wear it year round. It goes with everything!!


----------



## Swedishmermaid

annam said:


> I love this! And I would wear it year round. It goes with everything!!


That's beautiful. I would totally wear it in winter with all the good neutrals. All greys, navy, hunter and olive greens, it's made for those colors. I can see it all year with camel, khaki, white, oohhh I could go on forever.


----------



## Peach08

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I purchased this bag from tjmaxx.  Do you think this color can be worn year round or would you use it only in the warmer months.  My wardrobe is typically neutrals and I feel like I'm going outside of my comfort zone.  Any opinions are much appreciated.  I ended up getting the bag for $399 which I think is great!  And I love the style or anything McQueen, I am just unsure if its something I can use year round.




If you wear lots of neutrals this bag would be great for a pop of color
I live in Montreal and would wear it year round


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks Annam,  peach08 and swedishmermaid   I don't know why I always shy away from color.  I have so many black and brown bags that I'm glad I bit the bullet with this one.  You ladies here on the pf are just wonderful


----------



## maisie91

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Haven't shared these finds yet
> 
> Givenchy was $99 and Chloe was $119!




They're lovely!! Congrats on your amazing finds.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Thanks guys!



maisie91 said:


> They're lovely!! Congrats on your amazing finds.





elisainthecity said:


> Amazing finds!




I think that color is amazing! I would wear it year round. Today I wore a bright orange coat and it was such a contrast to the dull grey weather. If you wear a lot of neutrals than this is the perfect way to add a little color to your wardrobe. Great deal!



mpepe32 said:


> Hi I purchased this bag from tjmaxx.  Do you think this color can be worn year round or would you use it only in the warmer months.  My wardrobe is typically neutrals and I feel like I'm going outside of my comfort zone.  Any opinions are much appreciated.  I ended up getting the bag for $399 which I think is great!  And I love the style or anything McQueen, I am just unsure if its something I can use year round.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I purchased this bag from tjmaxx.  Do you think this color can be worn year round or would you use it only in the warmer months.  My wardrobe is typically neutrals and I feel like I'm going outside of my comfort zone.  Any opinions are much appreciated.  I ended up getting the bag for $399 which I think is great!  And I love the style or anything McQueen, I am just unsure if its something I can use year round.



That color is so pretty and the price incredible!  I would wear it year round, brings a pop of color to dull gray winter days


----------



## eliu8108

Spotted quite a few Longchamp Le Pliage totes, small ($79.99) and large ($99.99) long handles, in TJMaxx today. Mostly black and navy. I did purchase the lone large billberry which I am still on the fence about so this may be going back. I adore the color, but the size may be a smidge too big for me!


----------



## AnnaFreud

eliu8108 said:


> Spotted quite a few Longchamp Le Pliage totes, small ($79.99) and large ($99.99) long handles, in TJMaxx today. Mostly black and navy. I did purchase the lone large billberry which I am still on the fence about so this may be going back. I adore the color, but the size may be a smidge too big for me!




Keep it! Bilberry is a great color and so versatile. It may be too big for everyday use but perfect for travel.


----------



## hellokimmiee

So happy I found this forum! Made my first find at the sale today, I've been going just about every other day & today this beautiful dress popped up!

Jason Wu Reese Racer Back Laser Dress $59





Found it online for $2900 (:


----------



## Sweetyqbk

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Haven't shared these finds yet
> 
> Givenchy was $99 and Chloe was $119!




That's Amazing. Which store? I see you have nyc in ur name


----------



## AnnaFreud

hellokimmiee said:


> So happy I found this forum! Made my first find at the sale today, I've been going just about every other day & today this beautiful dress popped up!
> 
> Jason Wu Reese Racer Back Laser Dress $59
> View attachment 3243674
> 
> View attachment 3243675
> 
> 
> Found it online for $2900 (:




You are seriously killing it at NR and now TJM. Dress is gorgeous! Congrats.


----------



## olalahia

hellokimmiee said:


> So happy I found this forum! Made my first find at the sale today, I've been going just about every other day & today this beautiful dress popped up!
> 
> Jason Wu Reese Racer Back Laser Dress $59
> View attachment 3243674
> 
> View attachment 3243675
> 
> 
> Found it online for $2900 (:




Oh my! It's gorgeous! And such a steal!!!


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks shoppinggalnyc and lilac28


----------



## hellokimmiee

olalahia said:


> Oh my! It's gorgeous! And such a steal!!!




Thank you! I couldn't believe it was still there after so many days into the sale. Lol the cashier stared at the tag for like 2 min cause she couldn't believe it either.




AnnaFreud said:


> You are seriously killing it at NR and now TJM. Dress is gorgeous! Congrats.




Thank you! I owe it all to tpf! Didn't even know these sales existed until recently & now I've gone shopping crazy [emoji28]


----------



## ngotasian

Beautiful dress!! Which store??


----------



## Esquared72

Picked up these two MbMJ cuties today. Each was $59 on clearance. 
View attachment 3244294


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

These were actually from a Jersey store. 



Sweetyqbk said:


> That's Amazing. Which store? I see you have nyc in ur name


----------



## luckyblackdress

mpepe32 said:


> Hi I purchased this bag from tjmaxx.  Do you think this color can be worn year round or would you use it only in the warmer months.  My wardrobe is typically neutrals and I feel like I'm going outside of my comfort zone.  Any opinions are much appreciated.  I ended up getting the bag for $399 which I think is great!  And I love the style or anything McQueen, I am just unsure if its something I can use year round.


I love the idea of a bright bag in the winter.  This was one of my first fashion pins, and I still love the look. It's refreshing!

s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/c9/f6/da/c9f6da744b57a70dc9ee3870c9ecfd59.jpg


----------



## mpepe32

luckyblackdress said:


> I love the idea of a bright bag in the winter.  This was one of my first fashion pins, and I still love the look. It's refreshing!
> 
> s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/c9/f6/da/c9f6da744b57a70dc9ee3870c9ecfd59.jpg


That's gorgeous!  Thanks  for the encouragement!


----------



## StopHammertime

eehlers said:


> Picked up these two MbMJ cuties today. Each was $59 on clearance.
> View attachment 3244294




Ohhhhhh congrats, both are adorable!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

StopHammertime said:


> Ohhhhhh congrats, both are adorable!!!!




Thank you! I love them both!!


----------



## Rikilove10

Great haul from the TJ Maxx clearance racks!  DVF 440 clutch, two Coach wristlets and a Coach iPad case. The case was only $29.99!!  I just love s great deal.


----------



## longchampmom

morejunkny said:


> Oh so jealous! I paid $700 for that same AH tote (different color), and it was about half off! I have never seen AH at any discount shop.


Newbie here so my apologies for such a dumb question, but what does AH mean?


----------



## trefusisgirl

longchampmom said:


> Newbie here so my apologies for such a dumb question, but what does AH mean?




Am assuming it is Anya Hindmarch, does lovely lovely stuff.


----------



## mharri20

hellokimmiee said:


> So happy I found this forum! Made my first find at the sale today, I've been going just about every other day & today this beautiful dress popped up!
> 
> Jason Wu Reese Racer Back Laser Dress $59
> View attachment 3243674
> 
> View attachment 3243675
> 
> 
> Found it online for $2900 (:



Wow, this dress is amazing! Congrats on such a great score!!!

I finally went to TJ this weekend (not a runway location), but the good stuff had been picked over. I ended up with a Theory cashmere turtleneck for $40, but that's about it.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Is this a good buy?  Longchamp leather bag $399.99.  The leather is buttery soft and no scratches etc.  so cute [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## annam

CaribeanQueen said:


> Is this a good buy?  Longchamp leather bag $399.99.  The leather is buttery soft and no scratches etc.  so cute [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245497
> 
> View attachment 3245498
> 
> View attachment 3245499




I think it is a good deal but do you love it? I just realized recently that a good buy isn't always a smart buy. *steps off soapbox*  

Personally I love it and would buy it in a second. Looks smart and a great size.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

annam said:


> I think it is a good deal but do you love it? I just realized recently that a good buy isn't always a smart buy. *steps off soapbox*
> 
> Personally I love it and would buy it in a second. Looks smart and a great size.




I love it[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## annam

CaribeanQueen said:


> I love it[emoji7][emoji7]




Yeah!!


----------



## Esquared72

CaribeanQueen said:


> Is this a good buy?  Longchamp leather bag $399.99.  The leather is buttery soft and no scratches etc.  so cute [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245497
> 
> View attachment 3245498
> 
> View attachment 3245499




Looks like a great deal on a beautiful bag. I love Longchamp leather bags.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Found an Emilio Pucci dress today $89 from $1150


----------



## mharri20

hellokimmiee said:


> Found an Emilio Pucci dress today $89 from $1150
> 
> View attachment 3245763
> 
> View attachment 3245764
> 
> View attachment 3245766



GAH! I love this!!!! What a great score!!!


----------



## vivelebag

hellokimmiee said:


> Found an Emilio Pucci dress today $89 from $1150
> 
> View attachment 3245763
> 
> View attachment 3245764
> 
> View attachment 3245766




So pretty!


----------



## katran26

hellokimmiee said:


> Found an Emilio Pucci dress today $89 from $1150
> 
> View attachment 3245763
> 
> View attachment 3245764
> 
> View attachment 3245766



SO jealous! I love Pucci!! congrats!


----------



## rutabaga

Bought this DVF Beth yesterday for $50. I tried it on 6 mos ago, I guess it was meant to be:


https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/9b/d7/38/9bd7380bb86fb38504b127695d9d2b3c.jpg


----------



## hellokimmiee

mharri20 said:


> GAH! I love this!!!! What a great score!!!







vivelebag said:


> So pretty!






katran26 said:


> SO jealous! I love Pucci!! congrats!



Thanks! I can't wait to wear it this summer!


----------



## Peach08

hellokimmiee said:


> Found an Emilio Pucci dress today $89 from $1150
> 
> View attachment 3245763
> 
> View attachment 3245764
> 
> View attachment 3245766




Great Pucci!


----------



## mranda

hellokimmiee said:


> Found an Emilio Pucci dress today $89 from $1150
> 
> View attachment 3245763
> 
> View attachment 3245764
> 
> View attachment 3245766



Amazing!! Are you going to different locations or are new things just popping up in your store?


----------



## hellokimmiee

mranda said:


> Amazing!! Are you going to different locations or are new things just popping up in your store?




I've been going to different locations. I've pretty much been to every location twice & each time I saw maybe one or two new things. I'm not 100% sure they're new though, I think some items just get pulled out of the designer section by customers & put back the next day when they organize the store.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Soo excited! I found another Fendi magenta 3baguette shoulder bag on yellow tag & this one was in mint condition, so I returned mine with the broken strap. And I found a Valentino Camouflage Rockstud crossbody in mint condition for $399! The clutch had some paint chipped off, so that baby went back. I like this one soo much better than the clutch!


----------



## Dahls

Gorgeous!!! I went today too to see if there were any yellow tag returns, but looks like you got there 1st, or we went to different locations. Either way, great purchase!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

LuxeDeb said:


> Soo excited! I found another Fendi magenta 3baguette shoulder bag on yellow tag & this one was in mint condition, so I returned mine with the broken strap. And I found a Valentino Camouflage Rockstud crossbody in mint condition for $399! The clutch had some paint chipped off, so that baby went back. I like this one soo much better than the clutch!
> 
> View attachment 3247440
> 
> View attachment 3247441




What a great find!


----------



## mranda

I stopped in yesterday and it was still first marks for yellow tags. Has anyone seen second yellow tag markdowns?


----------



## yakusoku.af

mranda said:


> I stopped in yesterday and it was still first marks for yellow tags. Has anyone seen second yellow tag markdowns?




Tj Maxx Honolulu did first yellow tags a week later than the other stores and today I checked the runway items and all the ones I looked at had second yellow tickets.


----------



## lms910

mranda said:


> I stopped in yesterday and it was still first marks for yellow tags. Has anyone seen second yellow tag markdowns?




My store said there were no second yellow tags


----------



## LuxeDeb

I just came from a store that had 2nd yellow tags in the home department, not in jewelry or fashion yet.


----------



## Peach08

LuxeDeb said:


> Soo excited! I found another Fendi magenta 3baguette shoulder bag on yellow tag & this one was in mint condition, so I returned mine with the broken strap. And I found a Valentino Camouflage Rockstud crossbody in mint condition for $399! The clutch had some paint chipped off, so that baby went back. I like this one soo much better than the clutch!
> 
> View attachment 3247440
> 
> View attachment 3247441




Amazing find!


----------



## mranda

Stopped by my runway store today. The clothes were really picked over, but I found these rag & bone Harrow boots. They were marked $149 and I was debating on them, but then I saw a different size yellow tagged for $69. I had them scan my pair and they changed them to $69!!! Best deal ever for Harrows!! These ones are made in Italy--added bonus!


----------



## mranda

I also found these Frye over the knee boots for $69. Haven't decided if I'm keeping them or not.


----------



## AnnaFreud

this was at The Lake TJM in California if anyone is interested. Also saw a bucket style YSL bag in black there with a red tag sticker for $899.


----------



## itsmree

yakusoku.af said:


> Tj Maxx Honolulu did first yellow tags a week later than the other stores and today I checked the runway items and all the ones I looked at had second yellow tickets.


Marshalls in Redlands CA have second yellows - i picked up a PAIGE black label long sleeve tee for $10, a black pleated chiffon Michael Kors blouse for 10 and yesterday i scored some sam edelman ankle boots for $29!


----------



## KrissieNO.5

itsmree said:


> Marshalls in Redlands CA have second yellows - i picked up a PAIGE black label long sleeve tee for $10, a black pleated chiffon Michael Kors blouse for 10 and yesterday i scored some sam edelman ankle boots for $29!



I have that paige shirt too!! I got it for $15


----------



## cwxx

Didn't see any second yellow tags at my location, but there was some new red tags. Most of the yellow tags had major issues, but did find these two tops, the vince is a bit big for me, I'll probably wear it as a dress or long tunic. Btw, does anyone have splendid wool/cashmere? Wondering how it wears...


----------



## cwxx

AnnaFreud said:


> View attachment 3248604
> View attachment 3248605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this was at The Lake TJM in California if anyone is interested. Also saw a bucket style YSL bag in black there with a red tag sticker for $899.



That one looks like it's in great shape! I saw the same dress near me and it had holes and pulls everywhere


----------



## tickedoffchick

mranda said:


> I stopped in yesterday and it was still first marks for yellow tags. Has anyone seen second yellow tag markdowns?


Yes -- found a B Brian Atwood bag with two yellow tags last night and saw a few other things as well.


----------



## itsmree

KrissieNO.5 said:


> I have that paige shirt too!! I got it for $15


it is a perfect tee and soft!!


----------



## Giosach

I bought this Gucci wallet clutch today.  Is it a good deal? Thanks


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Saw these Versace collection boots marked down from $299.99 to $44 at the TJ Maxx Georgetown, DC .  Size 36 though [emoji45]


----------



## itsmree

Giosach said:


> I bought this Gucci wallet clutch today.  Is it a good deal? Thanks


i would squeal if i found that at that price. umm yes please.


----------



## smiley13tree

mranda said:


> Stopped by my runway store today. The clothes were really picked over, but I found these rag & bone Harrow boots. They were marked $149 and I was debating on them, but then I saw a different size yellow tagged for $69. I had them scan my pair and they changed them to $69!!! Best deal ever for Harrows!! These ones are made in Italy--added bonus!




I saw these at my local store too but only in sz 5.5! Amazing deal!


----------



## carolly88

CaribeanQueen said:


> Saw these Versace collection boots marked down from $299.99 to $44 at the TJ Maxx Georgetown, DC .  Size 36 though [emoji45]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248712
> View attachment 3248713
> 
> View attachment 3248714




Wow I wish TJs would allow phone orders I love these!!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Chicago has second yellow tags in designer but its different in every store. One store had none, another only had like 2 things, and another store had everything second yellow tagged so I would def try more then one location if you can.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Here are some things I found:

Armani blazer $1125 to $59





Jason Wu Skirt $730 to $39





Jason Wu Slacks $795 to $29





Ralph Lauren Purple Label dress $2798 to $109





Rag & Bone Tatiana Tweed Shirts $375 to $20


----------



## KrissieNO.5

itsmree said:


> it is a perfect tee and soft!!



I love it!


----------



## Cthai

Everyone is finding amazing deals! The TJMax close to me does not have any runway stuff and it's really small. So I never find any good deals. But love looking at all these finds!


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Has anyone ever placed an order on the website?  Do they usually get filled or is there a lot of cancellation, especially with almost gone items?  Thanks.


----------



## tiyawna

Giosach said:


> I bought this Gucci wallet clutch today.  Is it a good deal? Thanks




I think it's a good deal. I would've purchased it!


----------



## tiyawna

lilmountaingirl said:


> Has anyone ever placed an order on the website?  Do they usually get filled or is there a lot of cancellation, especially with almost gone items?  Thanks.




I purchase a lot of stuff online and I've only had one order cancelled because the item was sold out. If processing takes too long, it's probably not going to ship.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

tiyawna said:


> I purchase a lot of stuff online and I've only had one order cancelled because the item was sold out. If processing takes too long, it's probably not going to ship.



Thanks!  How long does it usually take to process?  The rep said several days.  Does that seem true?


----------



## AnnaFreud

cwxx said:


> That one looks like it's in great shape! I saw the same dress near me and it had holes and pulls everywhere




I didn't do a thorough inspection but it didn't have any obvious defects.


----------



## sparksfly

Should most runway stores have second yellow tags? There's one decently close but I'll only go if its second yellow tags.


----------



## tiyawna

lilmountaingirl said:


> Thanks!  How long does it usually take to process?  The rep said several days.  Does that seem true?




They're a little slow compared to other stores. I would say about 3 days for them. I ordered Valentino shoes once and almost a week went by before they told me the item was no longer available.


----------



## bargainhunter95

I'm so jealous of everyone's runway finds! I wish I had one near me. I did find a L'agency dress and a Tibi dress.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Got the L'agence for $12 from $395 and this Tibi for $20.


----------



## AnnaFreud

Picked up 2 cans of Rusk hairspray for $5.


----------



## jorton

At mine it looks like they did another yellow tag markdown. I went there last week and this time around I saw a few things I wanted had been marked down again. Saw tons of necklaces and bracelets for $10-12 (house of Harlow, Kate spade, gorjana) . Marc Jacobs watches $49. Saw a Vince wool jacket for $69(tjmaxx price $199.99; Vince price $625)


----------



## meowmix318

I went to a runway location about 2 hours ago and picked up some goodies (surprised me because I never find anything good at TJ Maxx)


----------



## meowmix318

Also wanted to mention that I saw an orange nylon Longchamp bag for $99 before tax at this TJ Maxx location and Chloe bag (don't recall the exact price but it was ~$500-600).


----------



## LuxeDeb

Great finds! Love the Moschino iPhone case. I thought about getting that design when it came out but it's so big. But for $7 it's worth getting even if you don't use it everyday! [emoji6]


----------



## page

Hollameg00 said:


> One of my finds..... Rag and Bone medium Pilot bag in navy


 Hello,
I just purchased this same bag with the red tag for $289.00. I believe they missed putting the yellow tag on it.  Would you please tell me the numbers on the white tag and the yellow tag so that I may get a price adjustment from the store? Thank you very much for helping me, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## AnnaFreud

meowmix318 said:


> Also wanted to mention that I saw an orange nylon Longchamp bag for $99 before tax at this TJ Maxx location and Chloe bag (don't recall the exact price but it was ~$500-600).




Was it the short or long handle on that Longchamp bag?


----------



## olalahia

LuxeDeb said:


> Great finds! Love the Moschino iPhone case. I thought about getting that design when it came out but it's so big. But for $7 it's worth getting even if you don't use it everyday! [emoji6]




It's a phone case? [emoji23] thank you for pointing it out!


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> Great finds! Love the Moschino iPhone case. I thought about getting that design when it came out but it's so big. But for $7 it's worth getting even if you don't use it everyday! [emoji6]


Thank you, I think it's just fun (although it is pretty big and probably would take room in my bag) to have and act like a little princess. I love the mirror


----------



## meowmix318

AnnaFreud said:


> Was it the short or long handle on that Longchamp bag?


Short handle


----------



## mranda

page said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased this same bag with the red tag for $289.00. I believe they missed putting the yellow tag on it.  Would you please tell me the numbers on the white tag and the yellow tag so that I may get a price adjustment from the store? Thank you very much for helping me, it is greatly appreciated!



I saw some medium pilots for $139 on second yellow tag... You may get a nice adjustment!


----------



## katran26

LuxeDeb said:


> Soo excited! I found another Fendi magenta 3baguette shoulder bag on yellow tag & this one was in mint condition, so I returned mine with the broken strap. And I found a Valentino Camouflage Rockstud crossbody in mint condition for $399! The clutch had some paint chipped off, so that baby went back. I like this one soo much better than the clutch!
> 
> View attachment 3247440
> 
> View attachment 3247441



Amazing deal! congrats!!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Does anyone have an idea when they'll do third markdowns? I feel like the workers think I have no life because I've been going in too often haha.


----------



## louvigilante

Was it two weeks between 1 and 2? So guessing next week but I could be wrong.


----------



## meowmix318

Spotted this tonight at a runway location (did not purchase these)


----------



## CaribeanQueen

meowmix318 said:


> Spotted this tonight at a runway location (did not purchase these)




That's my size.  Which location?


----------



## meowmix318

CaribeanQueen said:


> That's my size.  Which location?



La Canada


----------



## Hollameg00

page said:


> Hello,
> I just purchased this same bag with the red tag for $289.00. I believe they missed putting the yellow tag on it.  Would you please tell me the numbers on the white tag and the yellow tag so that I may get a price adjustment from the store? Thank you very much for helping me, it is greatly appreciated!



Hi!! I looked under the yellow and red tags and there are no numbers. As you can see from the picture it seems that the tjmaxx tag is not the "original."

 I've heard of the Rag and Bone brand..... But do not know much about it. I just know I loved this bag.

Does anyone know if Rag and Bone bags are good quality?
Would you wear the bag?
Do you think it's year round?
(I probably should have asked these questions in my first post.) 

Just trying to find out more information from you lady experts!!:smile1
Thanks!


----------



## page

Hello Mranda & Hollameg00,
Thanks for the info Mranda!




  Hollameg00,
Below is a photograph of Christy Turlington with a Rag & Bone. I think it is an all season bag!i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/05/09/article-2623978-1DAF0B7000000578-412_634x938.jpg


----------



## Hollameg00

Thanks.... The pilot bag just seems to classically beautiful!


----------



## mranda

Hollameg00 said:


> Hi!! I looked under the yellow and red tags and there are no numbers. As you can see from the picture it seems that the tjmaxx tag is not the "original."
> 
> I've heard of the Rag and Bone brand..... But do not know much about it. I just know I loved this bag.
> 
> Does anyone know if Rag and Bone bags are good quality?
> Would you wear the bag?
> Do you think it's year round?
> (I probably should have asked these questions in my first post.)
> 
> Just trying to find out more information from you lady experts!!:smile1
> Thanks!



Rag & Bone is probably my favorite contemporary designer brand. I own the small pilot bag and I love it -- especially the feel of the leather and the crossbody strap. Definitely a year-round brand in the color you purchased.


----------



## chinchilly

Does anyone have an opinion on the Givenchy Small Easy Tote?

I just found it in Black. Took it home with me as I can't decide. It was $999 Canadian... is this a good price?

I don't really need it... but it looks good on and is so lightweight. Also, I love black bags and wear them the most.


----------



## hhawkmothh

I don't know if this is the right forum for this... but I think I saw a fake Balenciaga at my TJ Maxx today  Grabbed just a couple of pics so I wouldn't look suspicious, but take a look.

Sorry for my chipped polish! 

The notches in the rivets are a strange shallow square shape, rather than narrow, a bit longer and curved. The lacing is weird thin, double lacing instead of the thicker waxed cord.

Included pic of front of bag as well. I've only got two Balenciagas (2006 and 2008) so I am by NO means an expert on them, but thanks to reading the authenticate thread very closely I think I've gotten pretty good at identifying suspicious things. Plus, the leather felt awful and the hardware felt very light and cheap.

((Mods, I'm still new- if this should be in another forum, please let me know/move this post  ))

Has anyone dealt with fakes at TJ's before? I'm bummed because I adore TJ's.


----------



## rainneday

hhawkmothh said:


> I don't know if this is the right forum for this... but I think I saw a fake Balenciaga at my TJ Maxx today  Grabbed just a couple of pics so I wouldn't look suspicious, but take a look.
> 
> Sorry for my chipped polish!
> 
> The notches in the rivets are a strange shallow square shape, rather than narrow, a bit longer and curved. The lacing is weird thin, double lacing instead of the thicker waxed cord.
> 
> Included pic of front of bag as well. I've only got two Balenciagas (2006 and 2008) so I am by NO means an expert on them, but thanks to reading the authenticate thread very closely I think I've gotten pretty good at identifying suspicious things. Plus, the leather felt awful and the hardware felt very light and cheap.
> 
> ((Mods, I'm still new- if this should be in another forum, please let me know/move this post  ))
> 
> Has anyone dealt with fakes at TJ's before? I'm bummed because I adore TJ's.



Wow, that's awful. I do think someone posted a long time ago about finding a fake Bal at a TJMaxx. The rivets look off to me too, the lacing yes, even the leather looks funky.


----------



## trefusisgirl

hhawkmothh said:


> I don't know if this is the right forum for this... but I think I saw a fake Balenciaga at my TJ Maxx today  Grabbed just a couple of pics so I wouldn't look suspicious, but take a look.
> 
> Sorry for my chipped polish!
> 
> The notches in the rivets are a strange shallow square shape, rather than narrow, a bit longer and curved. The lacing is weird thin, double lacing instead of the thicker waxed cord.
> 
> Included pic of front of bag as well. I've only got two Balenciagas (2006 and 2008) so I am by NO means an expert on them, but thanks to reading the authenticate thread very closely I think I've gotten pretty good at identifying suspicious things. Plus, the leather felt awful and the hardware felt very light and cheap.
> 
> ((Mods, I'm still new- if this should be in another forum, please let me know/move this post  ))
> 
> Has anyone dealt with fakes at TJ's before? I'm bummed because I adore TJ's.




If u know it is a fake speak to the branch manager as they. DO NOT knowingly sell fakes.  I came across a counterfeit item in my local store recently and I know what happened some unscrupulous person bought real, took back fake!  Cashiers aren't educated in fake spotting so they take them back (the one in mine had a faulty zip,) and gain refunds.  Part of the issue in uk is the company does not show on receipt what bag is just states bag @ £138.99!  No brand or anything!

It is better to educate if u know 100% item is not real
As it  gives store information on how to avoid in the future.


----------



## pecknnibble

hhawkmothh said:


> I don't know if this is the right forum for this... but I think I saw a fake Balenciaga at my TJ Maxx today  Grabbed just a couple of pics so I wouldn't look suspicious, but take a look.
> 
> Sorry for my chipped polish!
> 
> The notches in the rivets are a strange shallow square shape, rather than narrow, a bit longer and curved. The lacing is weird thin, double lacing instead of the thicker waxed cord.
> 
> Included pic of front of bag as well. I've only got two Balenciagas (2006 and 2008) so I am by NO means an expert on them, but thanks to reading the authenticate thread very closely I think I've gotten pretty good at identifying suspicious things. Plus, the leather felt awful and the hardware felt very light and cheap.
> 
> ((Mods, I'm still new- if this should be in another forum, please let me know/move this post  ))
> 
> Has anyone dealt with fakes at TJ's before? I'm bummed because I adore TJ's.




I'm not familiar with Bals but that's horrible! I hope they take it off the floor before someone buys it (if it is indeed fake). That's why I always get my bags authenticated after buying from TJ Maxx, Rack, etc.


----------



## hhawkmothh

pecknnibble said:


> I'm not familiar with Bals but that's horrible! I hope they take it off the floor before someone buys it (if it is indeed fake). That's why I always get my bags authenticated after buying from TJ Maxx, Rack, etc.


Yeah, hopefully someone here can confirm based on just those two pictures if it's real or not. I mean, if it's fake, do I call the store tomorrow am and tell a manager or something? How do I even bring that up without it sounding insulting? :/


----------



## ria616

Picked up these 2. Can't decide which one to keep. Help!


----------



## louvigilante

ria616 said:


> Picked up these 2. Can't decide which one to keep. Help!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3257905
> View attachment 3257906
> View attachment 3257907




Omg! I would die if I saw a Rocco!!! Congrats!!


----------



## rainneday

hhawkmothh said:


> Yeah, hopefully someone here can confirm based on just those two pictures if it's real or not. I mean, if it's fake, do I call the store tomorrow am and tell a manager or something? How do I even bring that up without it sounding insulting? :/



We need to see pics of the bale, the rivets, tags, etc. to authenticate. I can tell you that those rivets are suspicious to me, I own several Bals from many years and used to help on the AT thread. 

I remember that the one pink fake Bal that was purchased and returned (or it could have just been pointed out that it was a fake) was not met with a very helpful reaction from TJMaxx/Marshall's. It must be in this thread, possibly you can search for it if you are curious. That one had yarn winding through the handles.


----------



## LoveM&S

rainneday said:


> We need to see pics of the bale, the rivets, tags, etc. to authenticate. I can tell you that those rivets are suspicious to me, I own several Bals from many years and used to help on the AT thread.
> 
> I remember that the one pink fake Bal that was purchased and returned (or it could have just been pointed out that it was a fake) was not met with a very helpful reaction from TJMaxx/Marshall's. It must be in this thread, possibly you can search for it if you are curious. That one had yarn winding through the handles.


 

+1
Even though I'm not an expert like rainneday, if I see that bag, I'll just pass it. I also remember they sold super fakes in the past as rainneday said. Those fakes were wildly circulated at that time and ended up at TJ kind of stores a lot. I clearly rememberes those were sold at Winners, Canadian TJ, and several memberes asked for opinions at AT thread. Even if the store managers don't react nicely, the corporate headquaters might.


----------



## pecknnibble

hhawkmothh said:


> Yeah, hopefully someone here can confirm based on just those two pictures if it's real or not. I mean, if it's fake, do I call the store tomorrow am and tell a manager or something? How do I even bring that up without it sounding insulting? :/




Or without being insulting, tell the manager that you've owned many Bal bags and this one seems suspicious. And ask them to inspect it carefully in the back before putting it out on the floor. I'm sure they don't want to sell a fake either.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Ugh I'm pretty good about checking everything I buy for authenticity and am starting to think all the Jason Wu stuff I bought at multiple TJ Maxx's in IL are replicas. I was so blown away at the price that I "grabbed first and asked questions later."

It started when I saw this tag on a dress.



It's really hard for me to believe that such a high end designer would use such a cheap looking tag. Sure enough, I checked every other Jason Wu item I bought at TJ Maxx and they all have the same tag.

I've looked at the professional authentication services and none of them authenticate Jason Wu ( I tried one anyway and was told no), there's no Jason Wu threads on this forum, and the authenticate wardrobe section is more people asking then answering. So I've had to come to this conclusion on my own.

First thing I did was go to Nordstrom, I noticed a few differences.

This is a Nordstrom dress:





( full disclosure: I got this pic from EBay but it's exactly the same as the Nordstrom tags in store now)

This is a TJ Maxx dress:





The last tag is from a different dress and notice how the RN numbers are all 118587.

Also notice how it's a sticker placed on top of the tag. When I peeled the sticker bag, I saw multiple stickers with other info on it that did not match my dress. Weird.




I did manage to find out that most of the dresses I bought were supposedly from the pre fall 2011 collection by looking at Vogue archives. You could argue this is why the RN numbers are the same, I'm not certain. 

I turned to EBay to see if I could find anything I bought (my last resort), and found this skirt which is from resort 2012 collection I believe.




Luckily the ad had a picture of the tag.

Here's what theirs looked like:



Here's what my skirt had: 



Notice that the 2012 fabric tag on the EBay listing looks similar to the ones I saw in Nordstrom & how more complete it is. Also notice, the same RN number again. 

99% of the tags on Ebay look closer to the one I saw on the skirt listing, after looking through every single Jason Wu clothing ad on EBay there were only three with tags similar to mine. 

I spoke to a manager at TJ Maxx and all she could say is they get their clothing from reputable vendors. I'm tempted to call corporate and ask but I'm sure they'll say the same thing. 

Idk maybe these items were damaged or incomplete & vendors are attaching tags on them so they have something? 

I so want to believe they're real because they're still gorgeous dresses but I just cannot bring myself to wear something that is a replica. 

Haven't returned anything yet cause I'm still going back and forth.


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh I'm pretty good about checking everything I buy for authenticity and am starting to think all the Jason Wu stuff I bought at multiple TJ Maxx's in IL are replicas. I was so blown away at the price that I "grabbed first and asked questions later."
> 
> It started when I saw this tag on a dress.
> View attachment 3259330
> 
> 
> It's really hard for me to believe that such a high end designer would use such a cheap looking tag. Sure enough, I checked every other Jason Wu item I bought at TJ Maxx and they all have the same tag.
> 
> I've looked at the professional authentication services and none of them authenticate Jason Wu ( I tried one anyway and was told no), there's no Jason Wu threads on this forum, and the authenticate wardrobe section is more people asking then answering. So I've had to come to this conclusion on my own.
> 
> First thing I did was go to Nordstrom, I noticed a few differences.
> 
> This is a Nordstrom dress:
> View attachment 3259333
> 
> View attachment 3259332
> 
> 
> ( full disclosure: I got this pic from EBay but it's exactly the same as the Nordstrom tags in store now)
> 
> This is a TJ Maxx dress:
> View attachment 3259334
> 
> View attachment 3259335
> 
> 
> The last tag is from a different dress and notice how the RN numbers are all 118587.
> 
> Also notice how it's a sticker placed on top of the tag. When I peeled the sticker bag, I saw multiple stickers with other info on it that did not match my dress. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 3259336
> 
> 
> I did manage to find out that most of the dresses I bought were supposedly from the pre fall 2011 collection by looking at Vogue archives. You could argue this is why the RN numbers are the same, I'm not certain.
> 
> I turned to EBay to see if I could find anything I bought (my last resort), and found this skirt which is from resort 2012 collection I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3259337
> 
> 
> Luckily the ad had a picture of the tag.
> 
> Here's what theirs looked like:
> View attachment 3259340
> 
> 
> Here's what my skirt had:
> View attachment 3259342
> 
> 
> Notice that the 2012 fabric tag on the EBay listing looks similar to the ones I saw in Nordstrom & how more complete it is. Also notice, the same RN number again.
> 
> 99% of the tags on Ebay look closer to the one I saw on the skirt listing, after looking through every single Jason Wu clothing ad on EBay there were only three with tags similar to mine.
> 
> I spoke to a manager at TJ Maxx and all she could say is they get their clothing from reputable vendors. I'm tempted to call corporate and ask but I'm sure they'll say the same thing.
> 
> Idk maybe these items were damaged or incomplete & vendors are attaching tags on them so they have something?
> 
> I so want to believe they're real because they're still gorgeous dresses but I just cannot bring myself to wear something that is a replica.
> 
> Haven't returned anything yet cause I'm still going back and forth.




I am glad that TJ Maxx has a 30 day return policy at least so you have some more time to decide. But if you are feeling iffy, you should go w/ your gut feeling. I'm afraid of getting fakes at TJ Maxx and Marshalls so I rarely purchase high end stuff from them.


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> I am glad that TJ Maxx has a 30 day return policy at least so you have some more time to decide. But if you are feeling iffy, you should go w/ your gut feeling. I'm afraid of getting fakes at TJ Maxx and Marshalls so I rarely purchase high end stuff from them.




Yeah, I'm a little put off by this too. I just called corporate to see if they could answer my question and of course they don't know anything but they said they'd contact their buyers and see if they could give me a reason why the tags are so different.

Apparently if corporate confirms its fake, they'll do a recall on all the items from that buyer and pull their stuff from the shelf.


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> Yeah, I'm a little put off by this too. I just called corporate to see if they could answer my question and of course they don't know anything but they said they'd contact their buyers and see if they could give me a reason why the tags are so different.
> 
> Apparently if corporate confirms its fake, they'll do a recall on all the items from that buyer and pull their stuff from the shelf.



Honestly, they could be samples. I notice the samples NR sometimes gets from Equipment has similar kind of tags.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I highly doubt TJ Maxx is selling anything fake.  They are pretty careful as far as I've heard.  They do get samples and stuff made specifically for TJ Maxx and many designers change their tags and products over time.  Also, some designers have different inside tags for different materials used in their items.  For instance they might need to use something different for dry cleaning vs. machine washing.  But if you're worried about what you bought, return it.  The thought will eat at you.


----------



## hellokimmiee

buyingpig said:


> Honestly, they could be samples. I notice the samples NR sometimes gets from Equipment has similar kind of tags.




I thought about that and it's one of the reasons I haven't returned anything. I may just call someone at Jason Wu and ask how they tag their samples. 

It doesn't explain why the skirts would have different info on their tags though. If I look at the skirt on the Nordstrom page, it says it's made up of wool, polyamide, elastane, just like the tag I believe is authentic. My TJ Maxx care tag says 100% wool. I would think they'd get it right.

Idk, I'd just feel foolish wearing a replica. I guess I'll wait and see what corporate says. If they have a semi decent reason, I'll probably believe it because I want to believe they're real.

My bf keeps telling me they're fake but I think that's just because he wants me to return everything. [emoji28]


----------



## buyingpig

hellokimmiee said:


> I thought about that and it's one of the reasons I haven't returned anything. I may just call someone at Jason Wu and ask how they tag their samples.
> 
> It doesn't explain why the skirts would have different info on their tags though. If I look at the skirt on the Nordstrom page, it says it's made up of wool, polyamide, elastane, just like the tag I believe is authentic. My TJ Maxx care tag says 100% wool. I would think they'd get it right.
> 
> Idk, I'd just feel foolish wearing a replica. I guess I'll wait and see what corporate says. If they have a semi decent reason, I'll probably believe it because I want to believe they're real.
> 
> My bf keeps telling me they're fake but I think that's just because he wants me to return everything. [emoji28]



lol about the BF part &#128522; 

I hope things work out for you


----------



## BeautyAddict58

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh I'm pretty good about checking everything I buy for authenticity and am starting to think all the Jason Wu stuff I bought at multiple TJ Maxx's in IL are replicas. I was so blown away at the price that I "grabbed first and asked questions later."
> 
> It started when I saw this tag on a dress.
> View attachment 3259330
> 
> 
> It's really hard for me to believe that such a high end designer would use such a cheap looking tag. Sure enough, I checked every other Jason Wu item I bought at TJ Maxx and they all have the same tag.
> 
> I've looked at the professional authentication services and none of them authenticate Jason Wu ( I tried one anyway and was told no), there's no Jason Wu threads on this forum, and the authenticate wardrobe section is more people asking then answering. So I've had to come to this conclusion on my own.
> 
> First thing I did was go to Nordstrom, I noticed a few differences.
> 
> This is a Nordstrom dress:
> View attachment 3259333
> 
> View attachment 3259332
> 
> 
> ( full disclosure: I got this pic from EBay but it's exactly the same as the Nordstrom tags in store now)
> 
> This is a TJ Maxx dress:
> View attachment 3259334
> 
> View attachment 3259335
> 
> 
> The last tag is from a different dress and notice how the RN numbers are all 118587.
> 
> Also notice how it's a sticker placed on top of the tag. When I peeled the sticker bag, I saw multiple stickers with other info on it that did not match my dress. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 3259336
> 
> 
> I did manage to find out that most of the dresses I bought were supposedly from the pre fall 2011 collection by looking at Vogue archives. You could argue this is why the RN numbers are the same, I'm not certain.
> 
> I turned to EBay to see if I could find anything I bought (my last resort), and found this skirt which is from resort 2012 collection I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3259337
> 
> 
> Luckily the ad had a picture of the tag.
> 
> Here's what theirs looked like:
> View attachment 3259340
> 
> 
> Here's what my skirt had:
> View attachment 3259342
> 
> 
> Notice that the 2012 fabric tag on the EBay listing looks similar to the ones I saw in Nordstrom & how more complete it is. Also notice, the same RN number again.
> 
> 99% of the tags on Ebay look closer to the one I saw on the skirt listing, after looking through every single Jason Wu clothing ad on EBay there were only three with tags similar to mine.
> 
> I spoke to a manager at TJ Maxx and all she could say is they get their clothing from reputable vendors. I'm tempted to call corporate and ask but I'm sure they'll say the same thing.
> 
> Idk maybe these items were damaged or incomplete & vendors are attaching tags on them so they have something?
> 
> I so want to believe they're real because they're still gorgeous dresses but I just cannot bring myself to wear something that is a replica.
> 
> Haven't returned anything yet cause I'm still going back and forth.



RN118587 (the number on the "cheap" tag) is registered to Jason Wu (JWU LLC). You can check RN numbers here: https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnquery$.startup

Of course it does not mean it is authentic, someone could have used the RN number without permission.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

I also wanted to add maybe the reason they're at TJ Maxx is because the tags are wrong. I think usually TJ Maxx is seconds.  I'm interested to see what corporate says although I wonder if they'll just say fake since purchased from TJ Maxx.


----------



## yakusoku.af

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh I'm pretty good about checking everything I buy for authenticity and am starting to think all the Jason Wu stuff I bought at multiple TJ Maxx's in IL are replicas. I was so blown away at the price that I "grabbed first and asked questions later."
> 
> It started when I saw this tag on a dress.
> View attachment 3259330
> 
> 
> It's really hard for me to believe that such a high end designer would use such a cheap looking tag. Sure enough, I checked every other Jason Wu item I bought at TJ Maxx and they all have the same tag.
> 
> I've looked at the professional authentication services and none of them authenticate Jason Wu ( I tried one anyway and was told no), there's no Jason Wu threads on this forum, and the authenticate wardrobe section is more people asking then answering. So I've had to come to this conclusion on my own.
> 
> First thing I did was go to Nordstrom, I noticed a few differences.
> 
> This is a Nordstrom dress:
> View attachment 3259333
> 
> View attachment 3259332
> 
> 
> ( full disclosure: I got this pic from EBay but it's exactly the same as the Nordstrom tags in store now)
> 
> This is a TJ Maxx dress:
> View attachment 3259334
> 
> View attachment 3259335
> 
> 
> The last tag is from a different dress and notice how the RN numbers are all 118587.
> 
> Also notice how it's a sticker placed on top of the tag. When I peeled the sticker bag, I saw multiple stickers with other info on it that did not match my dress. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 3259336
> 
> 
> I did manage to find out that most of the dresses I bought were supposedly from the pre fall 2011 collection by looking at Vogue archives. You could argue this is why the RN numbers are the same, I'm not certain.
> 
> I turned to EBay to see if I could find anything I bought (my last resort), and found this skirt which is from resort 2012 collection I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3259337
> 
> 
> Luckily the ad had a picture of the tag.
> 
> Here's what theirs looked like:
> View attachment 3259340
> 
> 
> Here's what my skirt had:
> View attachment 3259342
> 
> 
> Notice that the 2012 fabric tag on the EBay listing looks similar to the ones I saw in Nordstrom & how more complete it is. Also notice, the same RN number again.
> 
> 99% of the tags on Ebay look closer to the one I saw on the skirt listing, after looking through every single Jason Wu clothing ad on EBay there were only three with tags similar to mine.
> 
> I spoke to a manager at TJ Maxx and all she could say is they get their clothing from reputable vendors. I'm tempted to call corporate and ask but I'm sure they'll say the same thing.
> 
> Idk maybe these items were damaged or incomplete & vendors are attaching tags on them so they have something?
> 
> I so want to believe they're real because they're still gorgeous dresses but I just cannot bring myself to wear something that is a replica.
> 
> Haven't returned anything yet cause I'm still going back and forth.




RN numbers are meant to identify who/where something was manufactured, it's not a style number.   So it's not surprising that they all have the same number. 
Maybe they all came from the same factory making made for outlet merchandise? I saw online someone bought Cynthia Rowley from TJ Maxx and it was horrible quality so she complained to Cynthia Rowley customer service and they said that TJ Maxx has their own factories manufacturing merchandise using Cynthia Rowley's name under licensing so they can't do anything about it. Maybe it's a similar situation?


----------



## hhawkmothh

rainneday said:


> We need to see pics of the bale, the rivets, tags, etc. to authenticate. I can tell you that those rivets are suspicious to me, I own several Bals from many years and used to help on the AT thread.
> 
> I remember that the one pink fake Bal that was purchased and returned (or it could have just been pointed out that it was a fake) was not met with a very helpful reaction from TJMaxx/Marshall's. It must be in this thread, possibly you can search for it if you are curious. That one had yarn winding through the handles.





LoveM&S said:


> +1
> Even though I'm not an expert like rainneday, if I see that bag, I'll  just pass it. I also remember they sold super fakes in the past as  rainneday said. Those fakes were wildly circulated at that time and  ended up at TJ kind of stores a lot. I clearly rememberes those were  sold at Winners, Canadian TJ, and several memberes asked for opinions at  AT thread. Even if the store managers don't react nicely, the corporate  headquaters might.



Yeah, unfortunately I only snapped those two pics because I didn't want to seem suspicious. I wasn't able to go back to the store and tell them, so I emailed TJ Maxx through their website form. Hopefully they'll examine it or *something*.


----------



## soleilbrun

olalahia said:


> It's a phone case? [emoji23] thank you for pointing it out!



 too cute!


----------



## hellokimmiee

BeautyAddict58 said:


> RN118587 (the number on the "cheap" tag) is registered to Jason Wu (JWU LLC). You can check RN numbers here: https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/textilern/wrnquery$.startup
> 
> Of course it does not mean it is authentic, someone could have used the RN number without permission.




Good to know! 



yakusoku.af said:


> RN numbers are meant to identify who/where something was manufactured, it's not a style number.   So it's not surprising that they all have the same number.
> Maybe they all came from the same factory making made for outlet merchandise? I saw online someone bought Cynthia Rowley from TJ Maxx and it was horrible quality so she complained to Cynthia Rowley customer service and they said that TJ Maxx has their own factories manufacturing merchandise using Cynthia Rowley's name under licensing so they can't do anything about it. Maybe it's a similar situation?




Hmm that seems like a possibility. I'm def going to call Jason Wu just to see what they say. Hopefully I don't get blown off the second I mention TJ Maxx.


----------



## hellokimmiee

lilmountaingirl said:


> I also wanted to add maybe the reason they're at TJ Maxx is because the tags are wrong. I think usually TJ Maxx is seconds.  I'm interested to see what corporate says although I wonder if they'll just say fake since purchased from TJ Maxx.




I will post as soon as I know!


----------



## rainneday

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh I'm pretty good about checking everything I buy for authenticity and am starting to think all the Jason Wu stuff I bought at multiple TJ Maxx's in IL are replicas. I was so blown away at the price that I "grabbed first and asked questions later."
> 
> It started when I saw this tag on a dress.
> View attachment 3259330
> 
> 
> It's really hard for me to believe that such a high end designer would use such a cheap looking tag. Sure enough, I checked every other Jason Wu item I bought at TJ Maxx and they all have the same tag.
> 
> I've looked at the professional authentication services and none of them authenticate Jason Wu ( I tried one anyway and was told no), there's no Jason Wu threads on this forum, and the authenticate wardrobe section is more people asking then answering. So I've had to come to this conclusion on my own.
> 
> First thing I did was go to Nordstrom, I noticed a few differences.
> 
> This is a Nordstrom dress:
> View attachment 3259333
> 
> View attachment 3259332
> 
> 
> ( full disclosure: I got this pic from EBay but it's exactly the same as the Nordstrom tags in store now)
> 
> This is a TJ Maxx dress:
> View attachment 3259334
> 
> View attachment 3259335
> 
> 
> The last tag is from a different dress and notice how the RN numbers are all 118587.
> 
> Also notice how it's a sticker placed on top of the tag. When I peeled the sticker bag, I saw multiple stickers with other info on it that did not match my dress. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 3259336
> 
> 
> I did manage to find out that most of the dresses I bought were supposedly from the pre fall 2011 collection by looking at Vogue archives. You could argue this is why the RN numbers are the same, I'm not certain.
> 
> I turned to EBay to see if I could find anything I bought (my last resort), and found this skirt which is from resort 2012 collection I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3259337
> 
> 
> Luckily the ad had a picture of the tag.
> 
> Here's what theirs looked like:
> View attachment 3259340
> 
> 
> Here's what my skirt had:
> View attachment 3259342
> 
> 
> Notice that the 2012 fabric tag on the EBay listing looks similar to the ones I saw in Nordstrom & how more complete it is. Also notice, the same RN number again.
> 
> 99% of the tags on Ebay look closer to the one I saw on the skirt listing, after looking through every single Jason Wu clothing ad on EBay there were only three with tags similar to mine.
> 
> I spoke to a manager at TJ Maxx and all she could say is they get their clothing from reputable vendors. I'm tempted to call corporate and ask but I'm sure they'll say the same thing.
> 
> Idk maybe these items were damaged or incomplete & vendors are attaching tags on them so they have something?
> 
> I so want to believe they're real because they're still gorgeous dresses but I just cannot bring myself to wear something that is a replica.
> 
> Haven't returned anything yet cause I'm still going back and forth.



I wonder if your items could be samples


----------



## rainneday

hhawkmothh said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I only snapped those two pics because I didn't want to seem suspicious. I wasn't able to go back to the store and tell them, so I emailed TJ Maxx through their website form. Hopefully they'll examine it or *something*.



Good luck!


----------



## sparksfly

Was so tempted to buy the larger hair brush but it was still so expensive. I'm hoping no one knows about them and they get marked down more.


----------



## PetiteFromSF

sparksfly said:


> Was so tempted to buy the larger hair brush but it was still so expensive. I'm hoping no one knows about them and they get marked down more.
> 
> View attachment 3260603
> 
> View attachment 3260606
> 
> View attachment 3260609




That's a pretty good price. I would've got that in a heartbeat. Lol. I think I saw someone got this brush for $80 at the same store.


----------



## sparksfly

elisainthecity said:


> That's a pretty good price. I would've got that in a heartbeat. Lol. I think I saw someone got this brush for $80 at the same store.




Yeah the price is great. The larger brush is $250 on nordstroms. I just don't need to be spending that much on a brush. I was surprised because it's a store that doesn't get a lot of great things so I'm hoping no one will buy them.


----------



## mranda

I'm thinking third marks should be this week. Any sightings?


----------



## cwxx

rainneday said:


> I wonder if your items could be samples



+1 TJM def gets samples, in the past sometimes I'd swear i saw a similar item at an actual sample sale for x brand in NYC

I remember the prices on the dresses were pretty great? under $50? At that price point, I'd consider how the fabric feels and the clothes fit, b/c if all of that is satisfactory, then even if isn't a brand name brand, I'd consider keeping it. But if you find you're only drawn to it b/c of the brand and there's no way to be truly 100% sure its real, then I'd return it.


----------



## cwxx

mranda said:


> I'm thinking third marks should be this week. Any sightings?


  Nothing at my locations  Did anyone sign up via email for notifications of new stock? I'll have to see how accurate the system is but if it works, it'll be nice to finally get some idea of when new items come in...


----------



## hellokimmiee

mranda said:


> I'm thinking third marks should be this week. Any sightings?




Third marks on yellow tags started sometime today but the two stores I went to were cleared out already.


----------



## hellokimmiee

cwxx said:


> Nothing at my locations  Did anyone sign up via email for notifications of new stock? I'll have to see how accurate the system is but if it works, it'll be nice to finally get some idea of when new items come in...




I just signed up for the access card after talking to my cashier about missing a purse I was eyeing for third mark downs. She mentioned how people just wait around for the emails and come asap so apparently it works.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Best deal I found today was this paisley Marc Jacobs skirt $119 from $1k.




I did see some purple label Ralph Lauren dresses around $50 and a Derek Lam dress for $34 after third markdowns but not my size.

Purses were all gone and clothing was pretty much slim pickings. I was told they did the markdowns in the afternoon but they didn't specify the time, I went to my store around 7 and there were only a few third marked items left.


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

hellokimmiee said:


> I will post as soon as I know!



Hard to believe that anyone would fake Jason Wu. Michelle ***** may have worn some of his dresses, but he's hardly a household name (AKA ripe for fakes) ala LV or Tory Burch.


----------



## myown

sparksfly said:


> Was so tempted to buy the larger hair brush but it was still so expensive. I'm hoping no one knows about them and they get marked down more.
> 
> View attachment 3260603
> 
> View attachment 3260606
> 
> View attachment 3260609



what´s the deal with the brush? why is it worth so much money?


----------



## morejunkny

myown said:


> what´s the deal with the brush? why is it worth so much money?




They are largely handmade and last a long long time. 

http://masonpearson.co.uk

I have had a comb of theirs for 15 years and it still looks brand new-it is the only thing I use in my hair, every day.


----------



## elyseindc

sparksfly said:


> Was so tempted to buy the larger hair brush but it was still so expensive. I'm hoping no one knows about them and they get marked down more.
> 
> View attachment 3260603
> 
> View attachment 3260606
> 
> View attachment 3260609


Could you PM what store you found the brush at? I have been looking for one of those for a loonnnggg time. Thx!


----------



## antarctica

are the second/third markdowns on accesories too?


----------



## justa9url

sparksfly said:


> Was so tempted to buy the larger hair brush but it was still so expensive. I'm hoping no one knows about them and they get marked down more.
> 
> View attachment 3260603
> 
> View attachment 3260606
> 
> View attachment 3260609



Wow! If I saw them, I would've nabbed both. They're a really good deal. Good luck!


----------



## hellokimmiee

antarctica said:


> are the second/third markdowns on accesories too?




Yep!


----------



## mranda

Speaking of fake.... I saw this wallet today at TJ's. Not only was it super fake, but it was also damaged!


----------



## mranda

If anyone is interested, there was a pair of suede brown/tan Gucci heels for $139 at Oak Brook today. Size 9.


----------



## hellokimmiee

Got really lucky and found some bags on second mark down.

Jimmy Choo Catherine Quilted Satchel for $269 from $1995




Fendi Macro leather clutch $329 from $1300



Planning on authenticating them here or professionally since I'm not too familiar with these brands.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I got that clutch on first markdown for less LOL. It's still available online for $700 so it's a good deal 



hellokimmiee said:


> Got really lucky and found some bags on second mark down.
> 
> Jimmy Choo Catherine Quilted Satchel for $269 from $1995
> 
> View attachment 3261637
> 
> 
> Fendi Macro leather clutch $329 from $1300
> View attachment 3261638
> 
> 
> Planning on authenticating them here or professionally since I'm not too familiar with these brands.


----------



## MahoganyQT

mranda said:


> Speaking of fake.... I saw this wallet today at TJ's. Not only was it super fake, but it was also damaged!




Oh wow!


----------



## hellokimmiee

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I got that clutch on first markdown for less LOL. It's still available online for $700 so it's a good deal




Really? Do you mind if I ask how much? It was a first mark down as well but purses literally disappear in seconds here so I figured I'd just grab it and sleep on it. I don't think I can part with it though, I love the baby blue.


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Off hand I don't recall but it was cheap. Pretty sure I posted it on my blog and on my Insta. 



hellokimmiee said:


> Really? Do you mind if I ask how much? It was a first mark down as well but purses literally disappear in seconds here so I figured I'd just grab it and sleep on it. I don't think I can part with it though, I love the baby blue.


----------



## madgrl786

Hey everyone, in reference to the potentially fake Jason Wu dress, I thought I would throw my two cents in. I have family overseas in Pakistan and there are a couple of small shops that carry near perfect designer items. Items that have a slight defect and should have been disposed of, or items that were made in excess sometimes get sold locally (totally on the hush I would assume). Basically, when I go to an eye glasses store, I can buy Ray Ban glasses for $2.50, which are really trashy fakes, or I can buy what are called "first copies" of the same Ray Bans, or Tom Fords, etc. for $25. They are almost identical or exactly to the real things in quality. People have discrepancies in where they believe items like this, and other designer items have come from. First copy designer clothing will come with a tag that appears similar to the real thing, but the UPC will be identical to a lot of other items sold by that designer because they are not being sold legally. The dress could have come from original Jason Wu production, but have been tagged generically. And some things mixed in will just be total fakes hands down. So no one really knows how it works, people there believe it to be the real deal, but I know for a fact that I have never seen an authentic tag, papers, or packaging with any of the items. That's all I know about that whole thing. I find it fascinating, but a little messed up.


----------



## panduhbear

Bought these booties last week. In terms of comfort level they score quite low but I couldn't say no. Told the bf that I would wear them for fancy dinners for then next 10 years. He just rolls his eyes. :giggles::giggles::giggles:


----------



## sacko

panduhbear said:


> Bought these booties last week. In terms of comfort level they score quite low but I couldn't say no. Told the bf that I would wear them for fancy dinners for then next 10 years. He just rolls his eyes. :giggles::giggles::giggles:



WOW those are beautiful!! those are still pretty current too, they may still be available at the boutiques.


----------



## Raffaluv

panduhbear said:


> Bought these booties last week. In terms of comfort level they score quite low but I couldn't say no. Told the bf that I would wear them for fancy dinners for then next 10 years. He just rolls his eyes. :giggles::giggles::giggles:



Wow! Yes, you had to get those! What a great find! Lol @ fancy dinners; I'm so going to use that now! Enjoy your beautiful new booties!


----------



## Peach08

panduhbear said:


> Bought these booties last week. In terms of comfort level they score quite low but I couldn't say no. Told the bf that I would wear them for fancy dinners for then next 10 years. He just rolls his eyes. :giggles::giggles::giggles:




Love these!
I often use the same excuse to my Bf in order to justify many purchases lol


----------



## katran26

hellokimmiee said:


> I thought about that and it's one of the reasons I haven't returned anything. I may just call someone at Jason Wu and ask how they tag their samples.
> 
> It doesn't explain why the skirts would have different info on their tags though. If I look at the skirt on the Nordstrom page, it says it's made up of wool, polyamide, elastane, just like the tag I believe is authentic. My TJ Maxx care tag says 100% wool. I would think they'd get it right.
> 
> Idk, I'd just feel foolish wearing a replica. I guess I'll wait and see what corporate says. If they have a semi decent reason, I'll probably believe it because I want to believe they're real.
> 
> My bf keeps telling me they're fake but I think that's just because he wants me to return everything. [emoji28]




I have heard of brands making items specifically for TJ MAXX- the main reason I no longer shop there.

Also, could be someone switching tags- but since it's happened on more than one item, I think it's the first situation.


----------



## katran26

yakusoku.af said:


> RN numbers are meant to identify who/where something was manufactured, it's not a style number.   So it's not surprising that they all have the same number.
> Maybe they all came from the same factory making made for outlet merchandise? I saw online someone bought Cynthia Rowley from TJ Maxx and it was horrible quality so she complained to Cynthia Rowley customer service and they said that TJ Maxx has their own factories manufacturing merchandise using Cynthia Rowley's name under licensing so they can't do anything about it. Maybe it's a similar situation?




Yes! That's what I've heard too. I stopped shopping at tj MAXX because I've read about a bunch of designers who do this...


----------



## vesperholly

katran26 said:


> I have heard of brands making items specifically for TJ MAXX- the main reason I no longer shop there.



I know for sure that Coach makes items for TJMaxx - the creeds have an X in them. I have seen a few way old Coach MFF purses in my local TJMaxxes and their prices are always way higher than FOS  and never any FP Coach.


----------



## katran26

vesperholly said:


> I know for sure that Coach makes items for TJMaxx - the creeds have an X in them. I have seen a few way old Coach MFF purses in my local TJMaxxes and their prices are always way higher than FOS  and never any FP Coach.




It's such a bummer- part of the reason I used to love tj maxx was finding an amazing authentic bargain now & then...but knowing that brands manufacture lower quality items specifically for tj maxx takes away the thrill. Plus, those items aren't anywhere near the real designer items in terms of quality...


----------



## merrydish

WOW, this is a real eye opener!!! I never knew this was going on. So I'll have to be much more vigilant like the rest of us are now. Pity!


----------



## kema042290

Geez I wish my stores knew what designer clothes/bags is. It's weird. We get designer stuff for the kitchen. Pots and knifes. It's weird. 

I did buy some J Brand jeans for 15 bucks a few months ago. I brought a lot of Lauren by Ralph Lauren for less than 20 bucks for me and my mom. 

When I look at designer stuff I usually go for items that have the original tags on it. 

When I was in Idaho Falls I brought a Patricia Nas bag for 29, which was the closest I've gotten to designer in a while. I miss NYC.


----------



## LauraKloepper

You can sometimes find B. Makowsky and other purses at great discounts; try asking when that particular store gets deliveries


----------



## staceyandhitesh

I just bought these two valentino scarfs for men and now im not sure if there real or not.. I bought them for a yellow clearance price.. one 12 and the other 20... The wool scarfs they sell are the usually real? Also its not made in italy its made in lithuania


----------



## PetiteFromSF

staceyandhitesh said:


> I just bought these two valentino scarfs for men and now im not sure if there real or not.. I bought them for a yellow clearance price.. one 12 and the other 20... The wool scarfs they sell are the usually real? Also its not made in italy its made in lithuania




Not sure if this will help, but I remember someone mentioning in the Saks Off 5th forum that there are designed scarves made for outlet.


----------



## kbcrew

Has anyone purchased a Balenciaga city bag from tjmaxx online before and have been ok with it? I just found one online, but am a little nervous since I just read that some girls have found fake balenciaga bags in the stores.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

kbcrew said:


> Has anyone purchased a Balenciaga city bag from tjmaxx online before and have been ok with it? I just found one online, but am a little nervous since I just read that some girls have found fake balenciaga bags in the stores.



I've only seen real Balenciaga in stores.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Why do so many people question authenticity of TJ Maxx items?  Just curious.  Is it because it's TJ Maxx?  They don't sell fake merchandise.  I guess anywhere you run the risk of someone buying a bag, or jewelry, clothing, overnighting themselves a fake, switching the tags if they're careful and have the right tools, and returning the fake but it's not happening in abundance with items that aren't even faked.  I see a lot of items that people cry fake on that aren't even items known to be counterfeited.  Just curious where this comes from and wonder if it's just a mindset of buying from a discount shop.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

lilmountaingirl said:


> Why do so many people question authenticity of TJ Maxx items?  Just curious.  Is it because it's TJ Maxx?  They don't sell fake merchandise.  I guess anywhere you run the risk of someone buying a bag, or jewelry, clothing, overnighting themselves a fake, switching the tags if they're careful and have the right tools, and returning the fake but it's not happening in abundance with items that aren't even faked.  I see a lot of items that people cry fake on that aren't even items known to be counterfeited.  Just curious where this comes from and wonder if it's just a mindset of buying from a discount shop.




It seems there has been several posts about fakes being sold there.  I've bought several authentic designer items from their runway store in my area and they all came with the proper documentation etc.  some of the items were in the designer stores themselves.  It is not just TJ Maxx, I've seen folks start threads on Chanel and LV saying those stores sold them fakes.  I think everyone is hyperaware of super fakes and some individuals don't have enough knowledge about authenticity and if one aspect is not what they see, cannot or expect they assume it is fake. An OP on Chanel couldn't locate the hologram sticker and proclaimed that NM sold her a fake. 

Yes, they are a discount store like NR, Last Call and Off SAKS but it seems folks are calling them out more.

So, if you were sold a fake by all means talk about it and also report it to the store manager so they can handle it.


----------



## mranda

I think for me the issue is more about fraudulent returns and tag switches. Did you see my previous post with the fake Marc Jacobs wallet? I've seen many tag switches where the dress will have DVF hang tags and a DVF tags sewn in, but it will not be a DVF dress. In the end, it doesn't matter how the "fake" merchandise gets there because they are still selling it.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

mranda said:


> I think for me the issue is more about fraudulent returns and tag switches. Did you see my previous post with the fake Marc Jacobs wallet? I've seen many tag switches where the dress will have DVF hang tags and a DVF tags sewn in, but it will not be a DVF dress. In the end, it doesn't matter how the "fake" merchandise gets there because they are still selling it.



I totally agree staff at TJ Maxx wouldn't have the knowledge to know but everyone I've dealt with at (for example) LV would never let a fake pass through as a return.  However I'm sure that's not the case everywhere.  For tag switches though I thought how extremely difficult it would be but after thinking about it more I guess scammers could stockpile fake merchandise and then buy the same brand at TJ Maxx and switch tags.  But since TJ Maxx monitors returns I'd hope they'd catch on before too many items get through.  I bought a D&G dress from Yoox that I'm pretty sure is fake but they argued about it and said there was no way and wouldn't return it.  The one I received was the same one in their photos so there's no way it was a tag switch.


----------



## katran26

mranda said:


> I think for me the issue is more about fraudulent returns and tag switches. Did you see my previous post with the fake Marc Jacobs wallet? I've seen many tag switches where the dress will have DVF hang tags and a DVF tags sewn in, but it will not be a DVF dress. In the end, it doesn't matter how the "fake" merchandise gets there because they are still selling it.



I agree with you - it's not that we're assuming TJ Maxx is universally selling fakes, it's that when an item looks off or has incorrect documentation it's one of the two:

1) People switching tags on returns. Sadly, TJ Maxx employees either aren't knowledgeable or aren't checking. I saw an Emilio Pucci tag sewn onto a white hanes t-shirt once and it was being sold as "Pucci." 

2) People are confusing the items that are "made for" TJ Maxx as fakes- they're not necessarily fake, they're just lesser quality and are things that wouldn't be sold at a boutique.


----------



## hellokimmiee

lilmountaingirl said:


> Why do so many people question authenticity of TJ Maxx items?  Just curious.  Is it because it's TJ Maxx?  They don't sell fake merchandise.  I guess anywhere you run the risk of someone buying a bag, or jewelry, clothing, overnighting themselves a fake, switching the tags if they're careful and have the right tools, and returning the fake but it's not happening in abundance with items that aren't even faked.  I see a lot of items that people cry fake on that aren't even items known to be counterfeited.  Just curious where this comes from and wonder if it's just a mindset of buying from a discount shop.




It's been a couple of years but in 2010, Burberry did sue TJ Maxx for allegedly carrying counterfeit products. Not sure what the outcome was but I think they settled out of court. 

There's also a news story about a women purchasing a fake Bottega at TJ Maxx in 2012. Apparently, TJ Maxx investigated the case and determined the purse was indeed fake.

The article said TJ Maxx thinks people are purchasing the real thing and then returning fakes. This is only happening because the average TJ Maxx employee probably doesn't have extensive knowledge or experience with the runway brands they carry. According to the article, they were going to start a "rigorous" training program but who knows if they actually did.

They do seem to be making an effort though. I think last year they started putting the red tabs on designer clothing so switching should be extremely hard if not impossible on clothing items. They don't have anything like that for designer purses yet so I suspect fakes are still an issue.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

hellokimmiee said:


> It's been a couple of years but in 2010, Burberry did sue TJ Maxx for allegedly carrying counterfeit products. Not sure what the outcome was but I think they settled out of court.
> 
> There's also a news story about a women purchasing a fake Bottega at TJ Maxx in 2012. Apparently, TJ Maxx investigated the case and determined the purse was indeed fake.
> 
> The article said TJ Maxx thinks people are purchasing the real thing and then returning fakes. This is only happening because the average TJ Maxx employee probably doesn't have extensive knowledge or experience with the runway brands they carry. According to the article, they were going to start a "rigorous" training program but who knows if they actually did.
> 
> They do seem to be making an effort though. I think last year they started putting the red tabs on designer clothing so switching should be extremely hard if not impossible on clothing items. They don't have anything like that for designer purses yet so I suspect fakes are still an issue.



I noticed it is more difficult to return runway items. Recently I was required to return an item to the same store of purchase.  It's a challenge to expect lower wage cashier's to be familiar with high end merchandise. All stores try to stay ahead of the thieves.  I noticed sweaters at the Rack with St John labels.  It sucks for all shoppers because stores don't want the lost revenue and we want low prices.


----------



## jessl

hellokimmiee said:


> It's been a couple of years but in 2010, Burberry did sue TJ Maxx for allegedly carrying counterfeit products. Not sure what the outcome was but I think they settled out of court.
> 
> There's also a news story about a women purchasing a fake Bottega at TJ Maxx in 2012. Apparently, TJ Maxx investigated the case and determined the purse was indeed fake.
> 
> The article said TJ Maxx thinks people are purchasing the real thing and then returning fakes. This is only happening because the average TJ Maxx employee probably doesn't have extensive knowledge or experience with the runway brands they carry. According to the article, they were going to start a "rigorous" training program but who knows if they actually did.
> 
> They do seem to be making an effort though. I think last year they started putting the red tabs on designer clothing so switching should be extremely hard if not impossible on clothing items. They don't have anything like that for designer purses yet so I suspect fakes are still an issue.


I agree on them making an effort... I bought a Rag & Bone coat with one of the plastic red tabs on it at a non-runway store a few months ago and the cashier was really explicit about them not taking it back if the red tab was removed since it was a designer item. 
She did seem to be more knowledgable than others though so it's hard to say if everyone has had that level of training. That being said, i've come across a few designer dresses without the red tabs recently. I think it really just depends on how diligent each store is about following policy.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

hellokimmiee said:


> They do seem to be making an effort though. I think last year they started putting the red tabs on designer clothing so switching should be extremely hard if not impossible on clothing items. They don't have anything like that for designer purses yet so I suspect fakes are still an issue.



I purchased a Missoni sweater over a year ago and it did have a special remove at home security tag which I forgot about.  Also I recently purchased a runway bag online and it did have a security tag.  It was similar to a wristband you'd get at a club or fair however it wouldn't be able to be duplicated and once it comes off it won't go back together.


----------



## LoveM&S

lilmountaingirl said:


> Why do so many people question authenticity of TJ Maxx items?  Just curious.  Is it because it's TJ Maxx?  They don't sell fake merchandise.  I guess anywhere you run the risk of someone buying a bag, or jewelry, clothing, overnighting themselves a fake, switching the tags if they're careful and have the right tools, and returning the fake but it's not happening in abundance with items that aren't even faked.  I see a lot of items that people cry fake on that aren't even items known to be counterfeited.  Just curious where this comes from and wonder if it's just a mindset of buying from a discount shop.


 

Since I became a member of this forum, I always double check authenticity, when I buy something not direct from brands' boutiques. I don't trust major department stores either, even though they are authorized retaliers. US stores have very generous return policy and that makes easy for cheaters to do anything. 


Also TJ kind of stores use the third party vendors and suppliers. That means who knows how they get the products. I remember the thread that said Off 5th sold fake Fendis. I'm not 100% positive, but I think I read they used the third party vendors to get those fake Fendis. Also when super fake Bals were bombarded on ebay and online outlet stores, it ended up to Canadian TJ later. So we really need to be careful.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Honolulu TJ Maxx


----------



## panduhbear

Saw a men's brunello cucinelli sweater for 90 today first time seeing the brand at Winners. Wish it was a women's sweater had to pass haha.


----------



## bella601

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today at Honolulu TJ Maxx
> View attachment 3269095
> 
> View attachment 3269096




Awesome finds


----------



## Sweetyqbk

M
	

		
			
		

		
	



Monolos for $199 in tjmaxx greenvale ny (still there if anyone needs in 38)

Picked up 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the ring for $576 from 3000k price tag 



Givenchy on sale for 1299 which is expensive but cheaper than retail and it's brand spanking new. Strap still in plastic


----------



## jedan911

Hi all! I'm looking for your opinion on these shoes and whether or not I should keep them. I searched online and they seem to be quite expensive (around $500 CAD, from The Kooples) and I got them for $59 CAD. They're not typically my style but I figured with the price and quality, it's too good to pass up. Let me know what you think!


----------



## baglover2013

jedan911 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking for your opinion on these shoes and whether or not I should keep them. I searched online and they seem to be quite expensive (around $500 CAD, from The Kooples) and I got them for $59 CAD. They're not typically my style but I figured with the price and quality, it's too good to pass up. Let me know what you think!



Honestly if it's not your style, don't get it even if it's cheap. Just put it towards something you like and would use/wear otherwise this shoe might just sit in your closet. I passed up on many designer shoes/clothes on clearance just because it wasn't my style. I rather pay a bit more for something I'll use than buy something I might not use just because I think it's a great score. &#9996;&#65039;


----------



## hanadi1406

jedan911 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking for your opinion on these shoes and whether or not I should keep them. I searched online and they seem to be quite expensive (around $500 CAD, from The Kooples) and I got them for $59 CAD. They're not typically my style but I figured with the price and quality, it's too good to pass up. Let me know what you think!



It is really beautiful and looks good on you!!


----------



## Twelve

jedan911 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking for your opinion on these shoes and whether or not I should keep them. I searched online and they seem to be quite expensive (around $500 CAD, from The Kooples) and I got them for $59 CAD. They're not typically my style but I figured with the price and quality, it's too good to pass up. Let me know what you think!


These shoes actually stood out with what you were wearing. As long as they are comfortable I would keep them.  Beautiful!


----------



## myown

baglover2013 said:


> Honestly if it's not your style, don't get it even if it's cheap. Just put it towards something you like and would use/wear otherwise this shoe might just sit in your closet. I passed up on many designer shoes/clothes on clearance just because it wasn't my style. I rather pay a bit more for something I'll use than buy something I might not use just because I think it's a great score. &#9996;&#65039;



I agree, but they are very cute! i would get them. but they are my style so...


----------



## Peach08

jedan911 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking for your opinion on these shoes and whether or not I should keep them. I searched online and they seem to be quite expensive (around $500 CAD, from The Kooples) and I got them for $59 CAD. They're not typically my style but I figured with the price and quality, it's too good to pass up. Let me know what you think!




These look great on you and I would keep them 
But if you feel you won't wear them as they are not your style keep the money for something else


----------



## Ginger Tea

jedan911 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking for your opinion on these shoes and whether or not I should keep them. I searched online and they seem to be quite expensive (around $500 CAD, from The Kooples) and I got them for $59 CAD. They're not typically my style but I figured with the price and quality, it's too good to pass up. Let me know what you think!




These would be great with jeans, black skinnies, you name it. It may not be your style but it's okay to step out the box with these. Could even search Pin Interest to get some ideas on how & what to wear with them.


----------



## justa9url

jedan911 said:


> Hi all! I'm looking for your opinion on these shoes and whether or not I should keep them. I searched online and they seem to be quite expensive (around $500 CAD, from The Kooples) and I got them for $59 CAD. They're not typically my style but I figured with the price and quality, it's too good to pass up. Let me know what you think!



They already look great with your outfit from that picture. I say keep them if you've got a bit of money to spare.


----------



## Asagi

panduhbear said:


> Saw a men's brunello cucinelli sweater for 90 today first time seeing the brand at Winners. Wish it was a women's sweater had to pass haha.




Which winners was this at? [emoji7]


----------



## panduhbear

Asagi said:


> Which winners was this at? [emoji7]


Gatineau, QC


----------



## ChanelChap

Downtown Chicago TJ Maxx

The Saint Laurent shopper was $699. Fendi Zucca Roll Tote $649


----------



## ChanelChap

Saint Laurent St Germaine Bag $1699

Chicago, Michigan Ave


----------



## ChanelChap

Fendi Monster Shopper w/Studded Eyes - I think it was around $1400?

Chicago, Michigan Ave


----------



## lilac28

ChanelChap said:


> Fendi Monster Shopper w/Studded Eyes - I think it was around $1400?
> 
> Chicago, Michigan Ave



Love this!!! I miss visiting Chicago and the fun shopping on the mag mile


----------



## halohalo

ChanelChap said:


> Fendi Monster Shopper w/Studded Eyes - I think it was around $1400?
> 
> Chicago, Michigan Ave


That bag is gorgeous. Do you by any chance have a photo of the tag?


----------



## Jaidybug

Found this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir medium Cherry bag at my local Marshall's. It's the perfect red IMO. The manager gave me a sneak peek at the new runway bags they received for the red carpet event happening this Thursday. Saw some Gucci, Valentino, Fendi, Marc Jacobs, and Chloe.


----------



## Raffaluv

Jaidybug said:


> Found this Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir medium Cherry bag at my local Marshall's. It's the perfect red IMO. The manager gave me a sneak peek at the new runway bags they received for the red carpet event happening this Thursday. Saw some Gucci, Valentino, Fendi, Marc Jacobs, and Chloe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3279811



Love the Longchamp! What a great color & style for spring summer! 

Soo fun to see what other stores have! Thank you for sharing pics! 

Found some Estée Lauder blemish cream for $12 yellow tag - it's 35 on their site & I checked the expiry manufactured date on that site already! 

https://m.esteelauder.com/product/6...e/Clear-Difference/Targeted-Blemish-Treatment


----------



## Raffaluv

Found these for $24.99 in the men's dept - this color & a black white stripe for my Mom to hang out in this summer   Lacoste tag $60


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My Tjmaxx is supposed to get new runway merchandise next week March 2. I'm hoping that I can find an YSL SDJ.


----------



## Jaidybug

Raffaluv said:


> Love the Longchamp! What a great color & style for spring summer!
> 
> 
> 
> Soo fun to see what other stores have! Thank you for sharing pics!
> 
> 
> 
> Found some Estée Lauder blemish cream for $12 yellow tag - it's 35 on their site & I checked the expiry manufactured date on that site already!
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.esteelauder.com/product/6...e/Clear-Difference/Targeted-Blemish-Treatment




Thank you!


----------



## chinchilly

Winners and Marshalls had their runway event in Canada today. 

Better selection in bags than shoes this time. 

At College St. Toronto I spotted:
- Mostly Gucci and Fendi, especially old school fabric pattern 
- All styles of YSL... most were too ladylike/structured for me though.
- Quite a few Chloe Marcie but none had the long strap. Saw a black and then the rest were pink or peach. No Paratys which I prefer.
- Lots of Valentino. Most of it was in ugly colour combos. Saw a couple studded totes that were ok. Two backpacks.
- A few Givenchys, again very structured. Saw a nice blue large Nightingale but looks too awkward on. No Antigona or Pandoras this year.
- Marc Jacobs Nomad bags
- Cute Lanvin gold shoulder bag (Lanvin bags are so underrated)
- Only saw 1 Proenza PS1 in peach... no Wang bags either
- Lots of wallets and clutches if you need one...

The shoes were almost all Tod's and Ferragamo so I wasn't interested. They had Valentino rockstuds but they were still $700 - not worth it!

I ended up getting the YSL Emmanuelle medium bucket (black with silver stars). It's so cute!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

chinchilly said:


> Winners and Marshalls had their runway event in Canada today.
> 
> Better selection in bags than shoes this time.
> 
> At College St. Toronto I spotted:
> - Mostly Gucci and Fendi, especially old school fabric pattern
> - All styles of YSL... most were too ladylike/structured for me though.
> - Quite a few Chloe Marcie but none had the long strap. Saw a black and then the rest were pink or peach. No Paratys which I prefer.
> - Lots of Valentino. Most of it was in ugly colour combos. Saw a couple studded totes that were ok. Two backpacks.
> - A few Givenchys, again very structured. Saw a nice blue large Nightingale but looks too awkward on. No Antigona or Pandoras this year.
> - Marc Jacobs Nomad bags
> - Cute Lanvin gold shoulder bag (Lanvin bags are so underrated)
> - Only saw 1 Proenza PS1 in peach... no Wang bags either
> - Lots of wallets and clutches if you need one...
> 
> The shoes were almost all Tod's and Ferragamo so I wasn't interested. They had Valentino rockstuds but they were still $700 - not worth it!
> 
> I ended up getting the YSL Emmanuelle medium bucket (black with silver stars). It's so cute!




Nice update!! Post the bag I want to see the cuteness lol


----------



## LouisGirl777

Laird drive winners in Toronto


----------



## lavy

Found these for $299 and $329 cdn, now I have to decide which to keep:


----------



## mable72

lavy said:


> Found these for $299 and $329 cdn, now I have to decide which to keep:




Fendi[emoji4]


----------



## Twelve

Bought at Heartland location today.  Would anybody know the name and year of this bag.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Available at TJ Maxx Mazza Gallerie, Washington, DC 
Saint Laurent SDJ








Valentino backpack 



mcm mini backpack (so cute)


----------



## lms910

Twelve said:


> Bought at Heartland location today.  Would anybody know the name and year of this bag.




I think this is the high school satchel? And it isnpretty recent.


----------



## Twelve

Thank you. How prefect can it be! It's a present for my young niece.


----------



## buyingpig

Twelve said:


> Thank you. How prefect can it be! It's a present for my young niece.



Drool! Can I be your niece! &#128514;


----------



## LouisGirl777

Cant believe I scored this gorgeous Gucci shawl - 65% silk, 35% wool - for 170 dollars canadian at winners today!!


----------



## baghagg

LouisGirl777 said:


> Cant believe I scored this gorgeous Gucci shawl - 65% silk, 35% wool - for 170 dollars canadian at winners today!!



Wow!   Great score!


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> Winners and Marshalls had their runway event in Canada today.
> 
> Better selection in bags than shoes this time.
> 
> At College St. Toronto I spotted:
> - Mostly Gucci and Fendi, especially old school fabric pattern
> - All styles of YSL... most were too ladylike/structured for me though.
> - Quite a few Chloe Marcie but none had the long strap. Saw a black and then the rest were pink or peach. No Paratys which I prefer.
> - Lots of Valentino. Most of it was in ugly colour combos. Saw a couple studded totes that were ok. Two backpacks.
> - A few Givenchys, again very structured. Saw a nice blue large Nightingale but looks too awkward on. No Antigona or Pandoras this year.
> - Marc Jacobs Nomad bags
> - Cute Lanvin gold shoulder bag (Lanvin bags are so underrated)
> - Only saw 1 Proenza PS1 in peach... no Wang bags either
> - Lots of wallets and clutches if you need one...
> 
> The shoes were almost all Tod's and Ferragamo so I wasn't interested. They had Valentino rockstuds but they were still $700 - not worth it!
> 
> I ended up getting the YSL Emmanuelle medium bucket (black with silver stars). It's so cute!


 
Thx for the update! I know not exactly luxury brand but did you see any Tory Burch?


----------



## lilac28

LouisGirl777 said:


> Cant believe I scored this gorgeous Gucci shawl - 65% silk, 35% wool - for 170 dollars canadian at winners today!!


 
So pretty!


----------



## lilac28

lavy said:


> Found these for $299 and $329 cdn, now I have to decide which to keep:


 
Keep them both


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> Thx for the update! I know not exactly luxury brand but did you see any Tory Burch?



Saw quite a numbers of Tory Burch at Heartland but did not keep track because things are all over different tables and different places.


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Thx for the update! I know not exactly luxury brand but did you see any Tory Burch?


I saw tb at the oakville dorval location, but i think they only had i bag in black and i dont know the style name, sorry.


----------



## authenticplease

lavy said:


> Found these for $299 and $329 cdn, now I have to decide which to keep:



The Fendi has my vote. The saffiano leather and the amazing brilliant blue would have sold me from the beginning


----------



## chinchilly

Sweetyqbk said:


> Nice update!! Post the bag I want to see the cuteness lol



Trying to post a pic, hopefully this works! Otherwise google Saint Laurent Emmanuelle Star Bucket (but it's the silver studs on black, not the multicolour).


----------



## chinchilly

LouisGirl777 said:


> Cant believe I scored this gorgeous Gucci shawl - 65% silk, 35% wool - for 170 dollars canadian at winners today!!



I saw a Gucci blanket scarf at Winners yesterday also, but it was $300.


----------



## chinchilly

lilac28 said:


> Thx for the update! I know not exactly luxury brand but did you see any Tory Burch?



Yes, definitely saw a couple of Tory Burch handbags, but mostly wallets/clutches. I didn't look too closely though...


----------



## mpepe32

I ended up purchasing a longchamp cuir in a really nice blue colour and a longchamp smartphone wristlet.  I needed to watch my budget this time around because I'm going on vacation soon.  There were a lot of beautiful items this time around.  Hopefully there will be some nice choices in the fall for the September Runway event as well.  I was behind a lady who had picked up a lovely fendi 2 jours in different pink shades, very soft tones.


----------



## elle woods

LouisGirl777 said:


> Cant believe I scored this gorgeous Gucci shawl - 65% silk, 35% wool - for 170 dollars canadian at winners today!!




Wow I love!!! Can I ask what section you found this in? Was it just with accessories near handbags? Thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

chinchilly said:


> Trying to post a pic, hopefully this works! Otherwise google Saint Laurent Emmanuelle Star Bucket (but it's the silver studs on black, not the multicolour).




Lovely, congrats!


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> Saw quite a numbers of Tory Burch at Heartland but did not keep track because things are all over different tables and different places.



Thx! seems like heartland is the place to go when there's a runway event


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> Yes, definitely saw a couple of Tory Burch handbags, but mostly wallets/clutches. I didn't look too closely though...



Thx for letting me know! My Marshalls had 5 Tory Burch items and two came home with me to think about. When I went back the rest were gone.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> I saw tb at the oakville dorval location, but i think they only had i bag in black and i dont know the style name, sorry.



Thx ! Congrats on your long champ find


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> Trying to post a pic, hopefully this works! Otherwise google Saint Laurent Emmanuelle Star Bucket (but it's the silver studs on black, not the multicolour).



Totally cute


----------



## lilac28

LouisGirl777 said:


> View attachment 3284609
> 
> 
> 
> Laird drive winners in Toronto



My Marshalls didn't have YSL lip balm this time. Great finds


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> Bought at Heartland location today.  Would anybody know the name and year of this bag.



The red color is stunning.


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> Thx! seems like heartland is the place to go when there's a runway event


 Been there only a couple times. Just lucky yesterday not knowing it was first day of Red Carpet event. Was told when the door opened at 8 in the morning they had a lot preowned LV bags and gone in no time except a Damier Azur canvas Delighful MM $1200 left at noon.  Everyone looked at it but eventually put it down because it has lots of stains.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Been searching high and low. And I found it. Antigona small


----------



## Sweetyqbk

chinchilly said:


> Trying to post a pic, hopefully this works! Otherwise google Saint Laurent Emmanuelle Star Bucket (but it's the silver studs on black, not the multicolour).




I love it!!! Wear it in good health! Great find


----------



## mable72

There's still a lot of ysl, Fendi, Gucci , etc purses at the marshalls red carpet and winners runway events.

Check out winners at college park, Heartland, bloor st.
Marshalls, check heartland and college park.

I scored a YSL sac de jour nano for 1499 and YSL monogram cabas small for 1999. (Cad dollars)


----------



## freepockets

I ended up picking up a Gucci baseball cap to wear this summer at the Montréal Centre Ville location. They had them in black and blue as well.

It is from 2014 but still available on the Gucci site for 285$ Canadian.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

freepockets said:


> I ended up picking up a Gucci baseball cap to wear this summer at the Montréal Centre Ville location. They had them in black and blue as well.
> 
> 
> 
> It is from 2014 but still available on the Gucci site for 285$ Canadian.




Love it wish I would find one here in New York.


----------



## panduhbear

Somehow was unaware up to this pt (perhaps for the best) that all runway stores get restocked at the same time. Ended up going to 2 locations yesterday. Picked up a black Fendi card case for 100 cad and black lace Ferragamo leather varas for 200 cad


----------



## jedan911

panduhbear said:


> Somehow was unaware up to this pt (perhaps for the best) that all runway stores get restocked at the same time. Ended up going to 2 locations yesterday. Picked up a black Fendi card case for 100 cad and black lace Ferragamo leather varas for 200 cad


Ahhh which location did you pick up the Ferragamos? Pics???


----------



## panduhbear

jedan911 said:


> Ahhh which location did you pick up the Ferragamos? Pics???



Sparks st. In Ottawa


----------



## jedan911

panduhbear said:


> Sparks st. In Ottawa


Those are beautiful and such a steal!!!!


----------



## miniannie88

Got a pair of Ferragamo for 200 CAD too at Winners Marché Central


----------



## astromantic

panduhbear said:


> Sparks st. In Ottawa




So lucky! I went to the Oakville location and picked up a blue le Pilage Neo handbag. There was a giant tan  leather Fendi satchel but too heavy for me. No shoes for me this time. All the runway shoes were not my size or style.


----------



## chinchilly

mable72 said:


> View attachment 3285920
> View attachment 3285922
> View attachment 3285923
> View attachment 3285925
> 
> 
> There's still a lot of ysl, Fendi, Gucci , etc purses at the marshalls red carpet and winners runway events.
> 
> Check out winners at college park, Heartland, bloor st.
> Marshalls, check heartland and college park.
> 
> I scored a YSL sac de jour nano for 1499 and YSL monogram cabas small for 1999. (Cad dollars)



Nice! Where was the YSL bucket and did you happen to see the price?


----------



## chinchilly

Sweetyqbk said:


> Been searching high and low. And I found it. Antigona small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285928



Amazing, I have been looking for that exact bag!


----------



## Alebeth

panduhbear said:


> Sparks st. In Ottawa



Gorgeous! May I ask the size and if they have any more?


----------



## miah100

hellokimmiee said:


> Ugh I'm pretty good about checking everything I buy for authenticity and am starting to think all the Jason Wu stuff I bought at multiple TJ Maxx's in IL are replicas. I was so blown away at the price that I "grabbed first and asked questions later."
> 
> It started when I saw this tag on a dress.
> View attachment 3259330
> 
> 
> It's really hard for me to believe that such a high end designer would use such a cheap looking tag. Sure enough, I checked every other Jason Wu item I bought at TJ Maxx and they all have the same tag.
> 
> I've looked at the professional authentication services and none of them authenticate Jason Wu ( I tried one anyway and was told no), there's no Jason Wu threads on this forum, and the authenticate wardrobe section is more people asking then answering. So I've had to come to this conclusion on my own.
> 
> First thing I did was go to Nordstrom, I noticed a few differences.
> 
> This is a Nordstrom dress:
> View attachment 3259333
> 
> View attachment 3259332
> 
> 
> ( full disclosure: I got this pic from EBay but it's exactly the same as the Nordstrom tags in store now)
> 
> This is a TJ Maxx dress:
> View attachment 3259334
> 
> View attachment 3259335
> 
> 
> The last tag is from a different dress and notice how the RN numbers are all 118587.
> 
> Also notice how it's a sticker placed on top of the tag. When I peeled the sticker bag, I saw multiple stickers with other info on it that did not match my dress. Weird.
> 
> View attachment 3259336
> 
> 
> I did manage to find out that most of the dresses I bought were supposedly from the pre fall 2011 collection by looking at Vogue archives. You could argue this is why the RN numbers are the same, I'm not certain.
> 
> I turned to EBay to see if I could find anything I bought (my last resort), and found this skirt which is from resort 2012 collection I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3259337
> 
> 
> Luckily the ad had a picture of the tag.
> 
> Here's what theirs looked like:
> View attachment 3259340
> 
> 
> Here's what my skirt had:
> View attachment 3259342
> 
> 
> Notice that the 2012 fabric tag on the EBay listing looks similar to the ones I saw in Nordstrom & how more complete it is. Also notice, the same RN number again.
> 
> 99% of the tags on Ebay look closer to the one I saw on the skirt listing, after looking through every single Jason Wu clothing ad on EBay there were only three with tags similar to mine.
> 
> I spoke to a manager at TJ Maxx and all she could say is they get their clothing from reputable vendors. I'm tempted to call corporate and ask but I'm sure they'll say the same thing.
> 
> Idk maybe these items were damaged or incomplete & vendors are attaching tags on them so they have something?
> 
> I so want to believe they're real because they're still gorgeous dresses but I just cannot bring myself to wear something that is a replica.
> 
> Haven't returned anything yet cause I'm still going back and forth.




These tags are very common in designer brands, they are basically after market tags. I don't think the items that you purchased are fake.

Tagging is one of the last steps when creating a garment, a lot of garments don't even get tagged until say a big department store has purchased it. The pretty tags that you saw at nordstrom are market tags and those tend to be pricey, so let's say Jason WU made 100 of those skirts and nordstrom bought 40 and Neimans another 40, then they are left with and extra 20. These extra 20 skirts often get sold to big discount stores like TJ Maxx or Century 21 for a last ditch effort to recover losses. The designer then ships the garments and most of the time they use cheaper tags and tickets to cut costs. Still then same quality item, but you got them at a great price. 

I would worry about it, enjoy your beautiful clothing.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

chinchilly said:


> Amazing, I have been looking for that exact bag!




Meeee tooo! If I see another ill msg you


----------



## mable72

chinchilly said:


> Nice! Where was the YSL bucket and did you happen to see the price?




Winners in Mississauga Heartland for $999cad. Good luck!


----------



## Ajx

miah100 said:


> These tags are very common in designer brands, they are basically after market tags. I don't think the items that you purchased are fake.
> 
> Tagging is one of the last steps when creating a garment, a lot of garments don't even get tagged until say a big department store has purchased it. The pretty tags that you saw at nordstrom are market tags and those tend to be pricey, so let's say Jason WU made 100 of those skirts and nordstrom bought 40 and Neimans another 40, then they are left with and extra 20. These extra 20 skirts often get sold to big discount stores like TJ Maxx or Century 21 for a last ditch effort to recover losses. The designer then ships the garments and most of the time they use cheaper tags and tickets to cut costs. Still then same quality item, but you got them at a great price.
> 
> I would worry about it, enjoy your beautiful clothing.




Wow, very informative. Thanks for the information. I love learning about stuff like this!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

miah100 said:


> These tags are very common in designer brands, they are basically after market tags. I don't think the items that you purchased are fake.
> 
> Tagging is one of the last steps when creating a garment, a lot of garments don't even get tagged until say a big department store has purchased it. The pretty tags that you saw at nordstrom are market tags and those tend to be pricey, so let's say Jason WU made 100 of those skirts and nordstrom bought 40 and Neimans another 40, then they are left with and extra 20. These extra 20 skirts often get sold to big discount stores like TJ Maxx or Century 21 for a last ditch effort to recover losses. The designer then ships the garments and most of the time they use cheaper tags and tickets to cut costs. Still then same quality item, but you got them at a great price.
> 
> I would worry about it, enjoy your beautiful clothing.



Thank you for your information.  There are so many steps from design to purchase.


----------



## hellokimmiee

miah100 said:


> These tags are very common in designer brands, they are basically after market tags. I don't think the items that you purchased are fake.
> 
> Tagging is one of the last steps when creating a garment, a lot of garments don't even get tagged until say a big department store has purchased it. The pretty tags that you saw at nordstrom are market tags and those tend to be pricey, so let's say Jason WU made 100 of those skirts and nordstrom bought 40 and Neimans another 40, then they are left with and extra 20. These extra 20 skirts often get sold to big discount stores like TJ Maxx or Century 21 for a last ditch effort to recover losses. The designer then ships the garments and most of the time they use cheaper tags and tickets to cut costs. Still then same quality item, but you got them at a great price.
> 
> I would worry about it, enjoy your beautiful clothing.



Thank you! TJ Maxx Corporate actually left me a voicemail Friday saying they talked to their buyers and vendors and the items are 100% authentic.

I missed the call so I didn't get to talk to them at length but between what they said in the voicemail and everyone's response in the forum I feel better about the whole tag thing.

I did ship the items to them to have their authenticity verified, which they did, and they offered to reimburse my shipping , return the items for me if I chose, and give me a $50 gift card for my troubles so I'm satisfied with the way everything turned out!


----------



## mable72

Twelve said:


> Bought at Heartland location today.  Would anybody know the name and year of this bag.


YSL high school satchel
nice purse!!!


----------



## panduhbear

mimilo said:


> Gorgeous! May I ask the size and if they have any more?


Only pair of varas  they are 6.5


----------



## meowmix318

hellokimmiee said:


> Thank you! TJ Maxx Corporate actually left me a voicemail Friday saying they talked to their buyers and vendors and the items are 100% authentic.
> 
> I missed the call so I didn't get to talk to them at length but between what they said in the voicemail and everyone's response in the forum I feel better about the whole tag thing.
> 
> I did ship the items to them to have their authenticity verified, which they did, and they offered to reimburse my shipping , return the items for me if I chose, and give me a $50 gift card for my troubles so I'm satisfied with the way everything turned out!



So happy to hear everything worked out for you and glad they took the necessary steps to help


----------



## Alebeth

panduhbear said:


> Only pair of varas  they are 6.5



Thanks for the info! The varas really are beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## bargainhunter95

My stores had extra markdowns. I have been watching these frye boots and got em for only $39! I also got this 100% cashmere Ralph Lauren black label sweater for $20. I'm happy


----------



## Twelve

mable72 said:


> YSL high school satchel
> nice purse!!!


Thank you. Very please with the find


----------



## Twelve

bargainhunter95 said:


> My stores had extra markdowns. I have been watching these frye boots and got em for only $39! I also got this 100% cashmere Ralph Lauren black label sweater for $20. I'm happy


Whoa. Nice! Where is this?


----------



## bargainhunter95

Twelve said:


> Whoa. Nice! Where is this?



Thanks! I got them at a tj maxx in Yonkers, ny


----------



## sparksfly




----------



## miumiu2046

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3287889
> 
> View attachment 3287890
> 
> View attachment 3287891




This doesn't look like the premium jeans brand label at all. [emoji15]Hope it's not a tag switch.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

miumiu2046 said:


> This doesn't look like the premium jeans brand label at all. [emoji15]Hope it's not a tag switch.




I just looked it up. They apparently had a collaboration j brand and Henri bendel and that's what the label looked like


----------



## LuxeDeb

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3287889
> 
> View attachment 3287890
> 
> View attachment 3287891




What a find!! J Brand for Henri Bendel... I love special editions!


----------



## miumiu2046

Sweetyqbk said:


> I just looked it up. They apparently had a collaboration j brand and Henri bendel and that's what the label looked like




Oops i should double check before I post next time. Sorry


----------



## Sweetyqbk

miumiu2046 said:


> Oops i should double check before I post next time. Sorry




I thought same thing at first Bc I have j brand jeans with a different tag [emoji4]


----------



## ladyash

Lawrence and Bathurst location in Toronto still has a Valentino studded mini backpack, a tiny Gucci canvas bag, a beautiful Ferragamo bucket style bag ($1299), and a couple of wallets (one Valentino, the other two I can't recall the brand). I would have taken pics but I was with my friend and he was pulling me away from the bags because I'm banned from buying anything until after my Birthday. They also had a gorgeous Gucci floral dress I'm in love with (didn't look at the rest of the women's section), and the men's section has some great designer suit jackets.


----------



## TinksDelite

Maria91 said:


> Guys , I agree with you!! I also like Marshalls and TJ MAx- perfect place to find brands clothes for cheaper price. But I find more better deal!  You can  USE  FREE COUPON . Just click here - XXXXXXXXX ! You ll be totally satisfied with your purchase!



Reported....


----------



## heyitscheryl

Givenchy Mini Antigona at TJ Maxx in Pasadena


----------



## sparksfly

Lots of clearance nail polish. 








The Nars is supposedly sheer which I don't typically like but for that price I couldn't leave it haha.


----------



## olalahia

sparksfly said:


> Lots of clearance nail polish.
> 
> View attachment 3289865
> 
> View attachment 3289866
> 
> View attachment 3289867
> 
> 
> The Nars is supposedly sheer which I don't typically like but for that price I couldn't leave it haha.
> 
> View attachment 3289870
> 
> View attachment 3289872
> 
> View attachment 3289873




Love dl! My local tj has them but priced $8 to 10


----------



## StopHammertime

Both of those polishes are gorgeous!


----------



## sparksfly

olalahia said:


> Love dl! My local tj has them but priced $8 to 10




Mine had tons of Happy Birthday at that price. It's surprising because it's her most well known polish.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

There will be new arrivals today at my Runway to start at 5:00 PM.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

AmeeLVSBags said:


> There will be new arrivals today at my Runway to start at 5:00 PM.




Where are you located?


----------



## LuxeDeb

sparksfly said:


> Lots of clearance nail polish.
> 
> View attachment 3289865
> 
> View attachment 3289866
> 
> View attachment 3289867
> 
> 
> The Nars is supposedly sheer which I don't typically like but for that price I couldn't leave it haha.
> 
> View attachment 3289870
> 
> View attachment 3289872
> 
> View attachment 3289873




You lucky duck! I have not seen any Nars at mine. They probably flew outta there at full price though. I scored a few Deborah Lippman polishes when they came in & a few more when they were marked down to $4.50. Great polish!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I stopped by the TJ Maxx in Georgetown DC and they were putting out the runway items for the event tomorrow morning .  I was interested in the bags and here is what I saw.  The salesperson told me they had more bags to put out


----------



## Sweetyqbk

CaribeanQueen said:


> I stopped by the TJ Maxx in Georgetown DC and they were putting out the runway items for the event tomorrow morning .  I was interested in the bags and here is what I saw.  The salesperson told me they had more bags to put out
> 
> View attachment 3290846
> 
> View attachment 3290847
> 
> View attachment 3290848
> 
> View attachment 3290849
> 
> View attachment 3290852
> 
> View attachment 3290853
> 
> View attachment 3290854
> 
> View attachment 3290855
> 
> View attachment 3290856
> 
> View attachment 3290857




Wow I need to start making more money!!!!!!! This group is making me want to spend it all


----------



## meowmix318

CaribeanQueen said:


> I stopped by the TJ Maxx in Georgetown DC and they were putting out the runway items for the event tomorrow morning .  I was interested in the bags and here is what I saw.  The salesperson told me they had more bags to put out
> 
> View attachment 3290846
> 
> View attachment 3290847
> 
> View attachment 3290848
> 
> View attachment 3290849
> 
> View attachment 3290852
> 
> View attachment 3290853
> 
> View attachment 3290854
> 
> View attachment 3290855
> 
> View attachment 3290856
> 
> View attachment 3290857



Looking good


----------



## meowmix318

Sweetyqbk said:


> Wow I need to start making more money!!!!!!! This group is making me want to spend it all



Lol ever since I discovered TPF, I've been spending a ton of money on bags


----------



## panduhbear

CaribeanQueen said:


> I stopped by the TJ Maxx in Georgetown DC and they were putting out the runway items for the event tomorrow morning .  I was interested in the bags and here is what I saw.  The salesperson told me they had more bags to put out
> 
> View attachment 3290846
> 
> View attachment 3290847
> 
> View attachment 3290848
> 
> View attachment 3290849
> 
> View attachment 3290852
> 
> View attachment 3290853
> 
> View attachment 3290854
> 
> View attachment 3290855
> 
> View attachment 3290856
> 
> View attachment 3290857


omg had mini freakout thinking the valentino rockstud in photo...7? was $349. then realized it was the wallet above it


----------



## hellokimmiee

meowmix318 said:


> Lol ever since I discovered TPF, I've been spending a ton of money on bags




Haha same here!


----------



## wis3ly

panduhbear said:


> Sparks st. In Ottawa





panduhbear said:


> Only pair of varas  they are 6.5



Ah my size too! They are gorgeous!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

More TJ Maxx runway goodies





















	

		
			
		

		
	
 thinking about getting this one.  I bought a few items at another store (Longchamp lePliage large tote in Navy and a blue and cream silk skirt by Theory


----------



## jorton

Stopped by Marshalls for the first time in like 6 months! My location is usually pretty scarce, even when it's not clearance the shelves always look empty. But it was worth the stop because they were having a final clearance and had tons of glassware for like $3 and under.

Scored this Kate spade flute! It's only one but it was $1. Not sure what I'll do with it but it's pretty!!


----------



## katran26

CaribeanQueen said:


> I stopped by the TJ Maxx in Georgetown DC and they were putting out the runway items for the event tomorrow morning .  I was interested in the bags and here is what I saw.  The salesperson told me they had more bags to put out
> 
> View attachment 3290846
> 
> View attachment 3290847
> 
> View attachment 3290848
> 
> View attachment 3290849
> 
> View attachment 3290852
> 
> View attachment 3290853
> 
> View attachment 3290854
> 
> View attachment 3290855
> 
> View attachment 3290856
> 
> View attachment 3290857



Wow! lots of goodies...

anyone here know if Boston is doing an event as well?


----------



## ashlie

CaribeanQueen said:


> More TJ Maxx runway goodies
> View attachment 3291350
> 
> View attachment 3291351
> 
> View attachment 3291352
> 
> View attachment 3291353
> 
> View attachment 3291354
> 
> View attachment 3291355
> 
> View attachment 3291356
> 
> View attachment 3291357
> 
> View attachment 3291358
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about getting this one.  I bought a few items at another store (Longchamp lePliage large tote in Navy and a blue and cream silk skirt by Theory



What size are those Val's?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ashlie said:


> what size are those val's?


 40


----------



## lms910

I stopped by my TJ at 8am. There was tons of stuff but none of it really cheap?? Anyone else feel this way? I feel like farfetch and sale season is way better.


----------



## justa9url

We didn't even get any events this time around for the Red Carpet Event at Marshalls and the selection from what I could see after work was a lot of Ferragamo. I wonder if there was anything really good when the store opened. Also, some of the prices looked really high compared to previous events... could it be because our CAD dollar? I wish there were some $1299 Givenchy Antigonas here.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

meowmix318 said:


> Lol ever since I discovered TPF, I've been spending a ton of money on bags




I've been on here a while. Went through a year or two (pregnant and busy wth baby) not on it but instead on mommy blogs. Now I'm back and it's terrible!!! My wallet is crying


----------



## louvigilante

lms910 said:


> I stopped by my TJ at 8am. There was tons of stuff but none of it really cheap?? Anyone else feel this way? I feel like farfetch and sale season is way better.




Indeed. I went in only because I had to drop off a kid at school and since it was open early I could return something. I walked around and saw a ton of stuff, but better prices at the Rack or sale season. 699 for a Gucci Soho? No thanks! I did spy a few things but didn't grab anything.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Stopped by Honolulu TJ Maxx today after getting 2 emails about their big runway event. They didn't have anything new. Got there at 10am. I don't think that they would have sold every piece of new runway merchandise in 2 hours.


----------



## louvigilante

That's odd they didn't. The lady was counting the bags she said she was at 61. They had two up front being sold.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

TJMAxx North Dallas, had a lot of Rockstuds flat, kitten heels, high heels, all good colors, too.  A lot of pucci, herve leger dresses. In the handbag category, a lot of saint laurents, fendis and rockstuds, I
 spotted two tom fords.  

I was really torn between a pink SDJ and black, and went with black instead. Now I think I should have bought the pink!! (still can't decide!!) Agree the prices were kind of high for TJMaxx.


----------



## ashlie

CaribeanQueen said:


> 40




Do you happen to know the price? Sorry for all the questions!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ashlie said:


> do you happen to know the price? Sorry for all the questions!!


 $699.99


----------



## ashlie

CaribeanQueen said:


> $699.99




That's crazy! You can get them cheaper in the store during a sale [emoji15][emoji26]


----------



## Sweetyqbk

louvigilante said:


> Indeed. I went in only because I had to drop off a kid at school and since it was open early I could return something. I walked around and saw a ton of stuff, but better prices at the Rack or sale season. 699 for a Gucci Soho? No thanks! I did spy a few things but didn't grab anything.




Their prices are pretty high in general! I totally agree with u about getting things elsewhere cheaper. Only exception is if ur currently buying something full price and happen to spot it cheaper


----------



## cwxx

katran26 said:


> Wow! lots of goodies...
> 
> anyone here know if Boston is doing an event as well?



Yes! I haven't stopped by the downtown location since i've never had any luck there, but other stores in greater Boston area definitely put out quite a bit yesterday for the runway event.

One thing that was a bit disappointing clothing wise was there was a lot of kate spade and tory burch this time around - nothing against those brands but they're not what I'm looking for in a runway event - didnt find any max mara, dior, or akris. Same with shoes. Bags fared a little better, saw SDJ, mini ant, pandora, lots of clutches and wallets that I'll be keeping an eye hoping they're still there when the first markdown happens.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

cwxx said:


> Yes! I haven't stopped by the downtown location since i've never had any luck there, but other stores in greater Boston area definitely put out quite a bit yesterday for the runway event.
> 
> One thing that was a bit disappointing clothing wise was there was a lot of kate spade and tory burch this time around - nothing against those brands but they're not what I'm looking for in a runway event - didnt find any max mara, dior, or akris. Same with shoes. Bags fared a little better, saw SDJ, mini ant, pandora, lots of clutches and wallets that I'll be keeping an eye hoping they're still there when the first markdown happens.




How long until first markdown usually? Keep us posted


----------



## katran26

cwxx said:


> Yes! I haven't stopped by the downtown location since i've never had any luck there, but other stores in greater Boston area definitely put out quite a bit yesterday for the runway event.
> 
> One thing that was a bit disappointing clothing wise was there was a lot of kate spade and tory burch this time around - nothing against those brands but they're not what I'm looking for in a runway event - didnt find any max mara, dior, or akris. Same with shoes. Bags fared a little better, saw SDJ, mini ant, pandora, lots of clutches and wallets that I'll be keeping an eye hoping they're still there when the first markdown happens.




Thank you so much cwxx!! I noticed that too re: clothing. A few years ago Downtown Crossing would have marc jacobs, Armani, Pucci, etc. - not many but a small steady supply. Now it's all Kate spade and DVF. 

I agree on the bags- prices are a bit steep, hopefully a few will stick around for a markdown....


----------



## cwxx

Sweetyqbk said:


> How long until first markdown usually? Keep us posted



Sure - though honestly i have no idea either , unlike the Rack, TJM doesn't seem to follow any predictable system, especially for runway items. Some bags never seem to get marked down! 



katran26 said:


> Thank you so much cwxx!! I noticed that too re: clothing. A few years ago Downtown Crossing would have marc jacobs, Armani, Pucci, etc. - not many but a small steady supply. Now it's all Kate spade and DVF.
> 
> I agree on the bags- prices are a bit steep, hopefully a few will stick around for a markdown....



Np, we can only hope, fingers crossed! I've actually been finding better things in the homegoods and beauty section recently - got a T3 singlepass whirl curling iron for $50 on clearance the other day. I've also been seeing a lot of new red tagged jewelry.


----------



## qchickie

LV @ Marshalls @ Yonge & Gerard (Toronto)

$599.00


----------



## JNH14

qchickie said:


> View attachment 3292562
> 
> 
> LV @ Marshalls @ Yonge & Gerard (Toronto)
> 
> $599.00




Wow, that looks dirty and used!  Spots everywhere!


----------



## qchickie

JNH14 said:


> Wow, that looks dirty and used!  Spots everywhere!




Yes, the vachetta was discoloured on the trim and handles and I took a pic of the better side. I did not notice any cards/tags inside the bag.


----------



## Twelve

qchickie said:


> View attachment 3292562
> 
> 
> LV @ Marshalls @ Yonge & Gerard (Toronto)
> 
> $599.00


Do you remember what is the red bag behind LV?


----------



## qchickie

Twelve said:


> Do you remember what is the red bag behind LV?




No, sorry...
I did take a peek but I don't remember.
My short term is not the greatest, lol!


----------



## Twelve

qchickie said:


> No, sorry...
> I did take a peek but I don't remember.
> My short term is not the greatest, lol!


No problem. Just wonder if it was a Givenchy


----------



## JNH14

qchickie said:


> Yes, the vachetta was discoloured on the trim and handles and I took a pic of the better side. I did not notice any cards/tags inside the bag.




Somebody may had had this bag at home and it was used, switched the tags from the old one and taken the new one...thus it look like this!  People are very sneaky...


----------



## LouisGirl777

They are selling "vintage pieces" this year at the winners and marshals events in Canada, that alma is used but they would have advertised it as such.


----------



## Cblv17

Hi friends,
Apologies if you've discussed this, but does anyone have a discount code for the tj maxx website? Thanks!


----------



## baglover2013

Saw some Burberry lookalikes at both my local Marshalls and TJ Maxx. $16


----------



## heyitscheryl

Lots of new runway goodies at TJ Maxx in La Cañada. Tons of shoes too, but didn't grab pictures before I had to leave.


----------



## miumiu2046

JNH14 said:


> Somebody may had had this bag at home and it was used, switched the tags from the old one and taken the new one...thus it look like this!  People are very sneaky...




All these LVs at the current runway event are marked as "vintage" and "pre-owned" so it's not a tag switch or a fraudulent situation.


----------



## JNH14

No one mentioned that-thanks for the info.


----------



## lilac28

heyitscheryl said:


> View attachment 3292945
> 
> View attachment 3292946
> 
> View attachment 3292948
> 
> View attachment 3292949
> 
> View attachment 3292950
> 
> 
> Lots of new runway goodies at TJ Maxx in La Cañada. Tons of shoes too, but didn't grab pictures before I had to leave.


 
Luv the Fendi monster and camo Valentino!! Your TJs got some great pieces


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> We didn't even get any events this time around for the Red Carpet Event at Marshalls and the selection from what I could see after work was a lot of Ferragamo. I wonder if there was anything really good when the store opened. Also, some of the prices looked really high compared to previous events... could it be because our CAD dollar? I wish there were some $1299 Givenchy Antigonas here.


 
The event this time round didn't seem that great to me either and I was @ my Marshalls right after they opened. No YSL lipsticks or Chanel make up at the locations I went to. If anyone is interested, I returned a raspberry Tory Burch large York tote to the location on Major Mack.


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> The event this time round didn't seem that great to me either and I was @ my Marshalls right after they opened. No YSL lipsticks or Chanel make up at the locations I went to. If anyone is interested, I returned a raspberry Tory Burch large York tote to the location on Major Mack.


 
I kind of agree.  Although they did have more than last February, I prefer the event in September to be honest. I did see beautiful bags but they were above my budget


----------



## annam

I couldn't make it to the event in Ottawa but saw today a bunch of Givenchys but no pandoras or gales.  has anyone in Canada seen one or the other recently?


----------



## miumiu2046

annam said:


> I couldn't make it to the event in Ottawa but saw today a bunch of Givenchys but no pandoras or gales.  has anyone in Canada seen one or the other recently?




Saw both at the Calgary location. More than one of each too.


----------



## QueenMaa

My mom and I always find good deals at T.J.Maxx and Marshalls. I love those stores.


----------



## mpepe32

Quick question for ordering from the online tjmaxx, if you have a store credit can you use it towards an online purchase?  Is it considered a gift card?  Thanks in advance if anyone knows the answer


----------



## newport5236

LOTS of designer stuff at the TJs in Cambridge...most still quite $$$


----------



## maisie91

annam said:


> I couldn't make it to the event in Ottawa but saw today a bunch of Givenchys but no pandoras or gales.  has anyone in Canada seen one or the other recently?




Dropped by the Bloor St. Location on Friday evening; definitely no Givenchy. Just some Gucci canvas, a pink Gucci soho and some Celine wallets.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Can I mix Longchamp and Fendi?  Blue is almost perfect match.


----------



## meowmix318

PrincessDarbe said:


> Can I mix Longchamp and Fendi?  Blue is almost perfect match.



Great finds and love the colors


----------



## Kloey123

Hi! I just picked up a Valentino bag at Marshall's from their red carpet event! I posted it on TPF authentication, and was told it was a fake. Has this happened to anyone else? Any recommendations as to what I should do? I live in Toronto


----------



## Sweetyqbk

baglover2013 said:


> Saw some Burberry lookalikes at both my local Marshalls and TJ Maxx. $16




Saw ur post and picked one up yesterday!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Men's Nike basketball sneakers for $7


----------



## ememtiny

Lol I thought the very same!!!!


----------



## baglover2013

Sweetyqbk said:


> Saw ur post and picked one up yesterday!



That's great!!! Good to try out the pattern before splurging lots of $$$ on one


----------



## mpepe32

Kloey123 said:


> Hi! I just picked up a Valentino bag at Marshall's from their red carpet event! I posted it on TPF authentication, and was told it was a fake. Has this happened to anyone else? Any recommendations as to what I should do? I live in Toronto


Omg this is horrible!  I always had 100% faith in marshalls and winners except for an obvious tag switch.  This is extremely disheartening   so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Lolobecks

Kloey123 said:


> Hi! I just picked up a Valentino bag at Marshall's from their red carpet event! I posted it on TPF authentication, and was told it was a fake. Has this happened to anyone else? Any recommendations as to what I should do? I live in Toronto




That's horrible! I've also had faith in winners besides a balenciaga issue I heard a few years back. Makes me worried about previous purchases! Can you still return?


----------



## Kloey123

mpepe32 said:


> Omg this is horrible!  I always had 100% faith in marshalls and winners except for an obvious tag switch.  This is extremely disheartening   so sorry this happened to you.




Me too! It's impossible for them to switch the tags now on their red carpet bags because of their security tag that must be kept on the bag for a return...


----------



## Kloey123

Lolobecks said:


> That's horrible! I've also had faith in winners besides a balenciaga issue I heard a few years back. Makes me worried about previous purchases! Can you still return?




Luckily I still can. But just so disappointing cuz I actually really like the bag and the style i believe is discontinued and they don't sell it in Canada anymore. I've contacted their customer service and they are going to investigate it...


----------



## Twelve

Kloey123 said:


> Hi! I just picked up a Valentino bag at Marshall's from their red carpet event! I posted it on TPF authentication, and was told it was a fake. Has this happened to anyone else? Any recommendations as to what I should do? I live in Toronto


I'm shock and so sorry to hear about your bag. At least you can get a refund.  Now I'm worry about my YSL bag I purchased for my niece a little while ago.  What location was your purchase if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## freepockets

Kloey123 said:


> Hi! I just picked up a Valentino bag at Marshall's from their red carpet event! I posted it on TPF authentication, and was told it was a fake. Has this happened to anyone else? Any recommendations as to what I should do? I live in Toronto


I looked at your post in the Valentino authentication and I would have to agree that there is definitely something wrong with this bag, especially since googling the information on the tag brings up nothing. Take the bag back, Winners/Marshalls should honor their return policy.

I have had much success with Winners myself, picking up a couple authentic Gucci, Fendi, and Ferragamo items over the years but as a rule, I always google the item in the store to find the original price and make sure the item is real. If nothing comes up on Google then I definitely do not buy, although this has rarely happened on high end items.


----------



## katran26

Kloey123 said:


> Hi! I just picked up a Valentino bag at Marshall's from their red carpet event! I posted it on TPF authentication, and was told it was a fake. Has this happened to anyone else? Any recommendations as to what I should do? I live in Toronto



Oh that's really horrible


----------



## Kloey123

Twelve said:


> I'm shock and so sorry to hear about your bag. At least you can get a refund.  Now I'm worry about my YSL bag I purchased for my niece a little while ago.  What location was your purchase if you don't mind me asking.




It was at college park location


----------



## justa9url

Kloey123 said:


> It was at college park location



That's really unfortunate. I love shopping at that location.


----------



## Kloey123

justa9url said:


> That's really unfortunate. I love shopping at that location.




Yes me too... Need to think twice before making my purchase from them from now on


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Kloey123 said:


> Luckily I still can. But just so disappointing cuz I actually really like the bag and the style i believe is discontinued and they don't sell it in Canada anymore. I've contacted their customer service and they are going to investigate it...


Please let us know what they say. I want to worry about my purchases.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Kloey123 said:


> Hi! I just picked up a Valentino bag at Marshall's from their red carpet event! I posted it on TPF authentication, and was told it was a fake. Has this happened to anyone else? Any recommendations as to what I should do? I live in Toronto


This is curious. I noticed same bag but different colors on TJMaxx website. I hope this is resolved quickly.


----------



## LoveMyMarc

qchickie said:


> View attachment 3292562
> 
> 
> LV @ Marshalls @ Yonge & Gerard (Toronto)
> 
> $599.00



They sell LV?


----------



## sparksfly

LoveMyMarc said:


> They sell LV?




I think it's a vintage event. Someone mentioned the bag had water spots and patina so I assume that's why.


----------



## mpepe32

sparksfly said:


> I think it's a vintage event. Someone mentioned the bag had water spots and patina so I assume that's why.


Yes i saw them at heartland as well.  They look quite used.  I saw 2 speedys and a damier neverfull.


----------



## ememtiny

I just found these Ralph Lauren suede pants for $24.99 marked down from  $299.99. Original price was $998. Might not be able to wear them now since Texas has been having crazy warm weather!


----------



## Leto

ememtiny said:


> I just found these Ralph Lauren suede pants for $24.99 marked down from  $299.99. Original price was $998. Might not be able to wear them now since Texas has been having crazy warm weather!
> 
> View attachment 3299287
> View attachment 3299288
> View attachment 3299289




I bought those for $139 yellow tag. But last weekend they were still that price but my size was not there. They look so good with heels on!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

So lucky to find yellow sticker


----------



## Sweetyqbk

PrincessDarbe said:


> So lucky to find yellow sticker




Amazing deal!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Not the craziest deal but for $119 picked up this silk jumpsuit I think retail is 399$


----------



## Jen123

PrincessDarbe said:


> So lucky to find yellow sticker



I got those for about the same price last year in black! Forewarning that they are very uncomfortable when breaking in!


----------



## a510g

I stopped by Burlington coat factory today after checking out a marshalls, and was very surprised to see this-and in great condition as well. I don't wear sequins very much but for that price I couldn't pass it up!


----------



## hellokimmiee

a510g said:


> I stopped by Burlington coat factory today after checking out a marshalls, and was very surprised to see this-and in great condition as well. I don't wear sequins very much but for that price I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 3301280
> View attachment 3301282
> View attachment 3301283




Great deal!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Jen123 said:


> I got those for about the same price last year in black! Forewarning that they are very uncomfortable when breaking in!



Good to know!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

a510g said:


> I stopped by Burlington coat factory today after checking out a marshalls, and was very surprised to see this-and in great condition as well. I don't wear sequins very much but for that price I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 3301280
> View attachment 3301282
> View attachment 3301283




I have a Burlington right next to my marhalls are u in Long Island lol


----------



## a510g

Sweetyqbk said:


> I have a Burlington right next to my marhalls are u in Long Island lol




Nope, this was actually Atlantic ave Barclays center in Brooklyn!


----------



## gquinn

.


----------



## dingdong79

a510g said:


> I stopped by Burlington coat factory today after checking out a marshalls, and was very surprised to see this-and in great condition as well. I don't wear sequins very much but for that price I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 3301280
> View attachment 3301282
> View attachment 3301283




Did you notice if there was more than just one?

Thanks!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

a510g said:


> Nope, this was actually Atlantic ave Barclays center in Brooklyn!




We moved from Brooklyn to Long Island last year. Now I'm tempted to go check out my local Burlington!


----------



## magdalana

a510g said:


> I stopped by Burlington coat factory today after checking out a marshalls, and was very surprised to see this-and in great condition as well. I don't wear sequins very much but for that price I couldn't pass it up!
> 
> View attachment 3301280
> View attachment 3301282
> View attachment 3301283


Super cute! What a score!


----------



## a510g

dingdong79 said:


> Did you notice if there was more than just one?
> 
> Thanks!




There was actually another one - also xsmall, but seemed to have a little imperfections on the bottom right front - no beads were missing but it looked slightly wonky to me for some reason


----------



## dingdong79

a510g said:


> There was actually another one - also xsmall, but seemed to have a little imperfections on the bottom right front - no beads were missing but it looked slightly wonky to me for some reason




Thanks. I doubt it will still be there if I go this weekend. I haven't been there before since the parking situation there is a pain.


----------



## seleena

Found this in tk maxx in Wimbledon, and it was £500! It's still available online at net a porter for £1580 so I feel like I got a bargain 

I had just bought a 2jours petite in black and gold from harrods a few days before and they kindly hotstamped the 3jours tag for me too


----------



## Leto

seleena said:


> View attachment 3303245
> 
> Found this in tk maxx in Wimbledon, and it was £500! It's still available online at net a porter for £1580 so I feel like I got a bargain
> 
> I had just bought a 2jours petite in black and gold from harrods a few days before and they kindly hotstamped the 3jours tag for me too




That's such a great find! Congrats!


----------



## sparksfly

Is this a good price? 

I kinda regret leaving it:


----------



## mpepe32

sparksfly said:


> Is this a good price?
> 
> I kinda regret leaving it:
> 
> View attachment 3303502




I think that's a great price for a Judith Ripka bracelet


----------



## hellokimmiee

seleena said:


> View attachment 3303245
> 
> Found this in tk maxx in Wimbledon, and it was £500! It's still available online at net a porter for £1580 so I feel like I got a bargain
> 
> I had just bought a 2jours petite in black and gold from harrods a few days before and they kindly hotstamped the 3jours tag for me too




Gorgeous bag! Was this regular price or marked down?


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted at TJ Maxx Honolulu
$199.99


----------



## seleena

Leto said:


> That's such a great find! Congrats!







hellokimmiee said:


> Gorgeous bag! Was this regular price or marked down?




Thank you Leto! 

Hellokimmiee it was marked down- it was on sale for £899 and then on final clearance (the red sticker) for £500. They had a 2jours too but it was £899 and multi coloured, so not really my style!


----------



## seleena

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at TJ Maxx Honolulu
> $199.99
> View attachment 3303874




Ahhh that's amazing!


----------



## dodowin

Saw this today at Winners Toronto.  Cad$1,500


----------



## andymey

Hi ladies, this is my first posh. I've been a silent reader for a couple weeks and then tempted to hit my local TJ to find dress for my brother in law wedding. 
Spotted this Vera Wang dress for $79.99.
There's no retail price on the original tag. The TJ tag isn't purple and does not show "compare at" prices.
What do you think ladies? Is this a great bargain or should I just pass this up?
If I can score this in a Dept. Store with a sale price close to this, I prefer to spend the money there.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My impulse buy[emoji15].  Found this at the TJ Maxx     Georgetown, Washington, DC
$1299.99


----------



## tiyawna

CaribeanQueen said:


> My impulse buy[emoji15].  Found this at the TJ Maxx     Georgetown, Washington, DC
> $1299.99
> View attachment 3304912
> 
> View attachment 3304913




Good find... I never find anything good there.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

tiyawna said:


> Good find... I never find anything good there.




Stuff move fast at the location due to all the tourist that come through Georgetown. I try to visit more than once a week to see what they have.  I visited on Sunday and this wasn't there and the lady said it has been there for a few days and was tried on my several ppl.  I knew it would last over the weekend so I grabbed it


----------



## Kloey123

PrincessDarbe said:


> Please let us know what they say. I want to worry about my purchases.




So I got a reply from tjx Canada and I also contacted Valentino. They both confirmed that this bag is authentic! So happy that everything turned out well


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Kloey123 said:


> So I got a reply from tjx Canada and I also contacted Valentino. They both confirmed that this bag is authentic! So happy that everything turned out well




Congrats!!


----------



## Alebeth

panduhbear said:


> Sparks st. In Ottawa





Kloey123 said:


> So I got a reply from tjx Canada and I also contacted Valentino. They both confirmed that this bag is authentic! So happy that everything turned out well



That's great news! Congrats on a lovely bag!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Saw these beautiful MCM  bags in TK Maxx Köln. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## CeruleanMagic

I saw these Jimmy Choo Anouks at Marshalls today. They're a size 9. Also saw a pair in dark grey in size 7. Andd saw a Valentino rock stud mini backpack at winners. They seem to be getting a lot of stuff..this was my first time seeing big designer names at Marshalls and winners!


----------



## mpepe32

Kloey123 said:


> So I got a reply from tjx Canada and I also contacted Valentino. They both confirmed that this bag is authentic! So happy that everything turned out well


Thats such great news!  So happy you have peace of mind and a beautiful bag!


----------



## Kloey123

mpepe32 said:


> Thats such great news!  So happy you have peace of mind and a beautiful bag!







mimilo said:


> That's great news! Congrats on a lovely bag!







Sweetyqbk said:


> Congrats!!




Thank you!! So glad that misunderstanding is over


----------



## Lolobecks

Kloey123 said:


> So I got a reply from tjx Canada and I also contacted Valentino. They both confirmed that this bag is authentic! So happy that everything turned out well




So happy to hear this!!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Kloey123 said:


> So I got a reply from tjx Canada and I also contacted Valentino. They both confirmed that this bag is authentic! So happy that everything turned out well


Great news!


----------



## Twelve

Kloey123 said:


> So I got a reply from tjx Canada and I also contacted Valentino. They both confirmed that this bag is authentic! So happy that everything turned out well


I wasn't going to shop at Marshalls again but you help me to change my mind. Congrats and thank you for the update.


----------



## Kloey123

Twelve said:


> I wasn't going to shop at Marshalls again but you help me to change my mind. Congrats and thank you for the update.




No problem! Glad the misunderstanding is over however at the tpf authentication, the authenticator won't believe marshalls and not even Valentino ..


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Kloey123 said:


> No problem! Glad the misunderstanding is over however at the tpf authentication, the authenticator won't believe marshalls and not even Valentino ..


I read that! Response sounds like she was offended.


----------



## Kloey123

PrincessDarbe said:


> I read that! Response sounds like she was offended.




Didn't mean to offend anyone, just wanted to update on the result of the bag..


----------



## justa9url

Kloey123 said:


> So I got a reply from tjx Canada and I also contacted Valentino. They both confirmed that this bag is authentic! So happy that everything turned out well



Wow! Great to hear! And I'm surprised that Valentino got involved. Did you send them pictures?


----------



## Kloey123

justa9url said:


> Wow! Great to hear! And I'm surprised that Valentino got involved. Did you send them pictures?




Yes I did  they were very helpful


----------



## justa9url

Kloey123 said:


> Yes I did  they were very helpful



Good to know! Thanks! Enjoy your bag!!!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Great deals online on clearance runway bags, ladies! I am about to purchase a Stella McCartney for less than 1/2 price!


----------



## meowmix318

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Great deals online on clearance runway bags, ladies! I am about to purchase a Stella McCartney for less than 1/2 price!



Yay


----------



## justa9url

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Great deals online on clearance runway bags, ladies! I am about to purchase a Stella McCartney for less than 1/2 price!



Lucky! 

I don't think they ship to Canada.


----------



## greenbags

Look what I saw at the TJ maxx runway store in Houston...[emoji7]


----------



## Lynnueno

greenbags said:


> Look what I saw at the TJ maxx runway store in Houston...[emoji7]
> View attachment 3311762
> 
> View attachment 3311763
> 
> View attachment 3311765
> 
> View attachment 3311766
> 
> View attachment 3311767




Hi there! Where in Houston? Thanks!


----------



## greenbags

Lynnueno said:


> Hi there! Where in Houston? Thanks!




It's the one on Richmond near galleria.  . Let me know which one you end up getting!!  [emoji106]


----------



## missD

Houston TJ Maxx on Grey and Richmond has the best stuff! I use to live there and now im in SF....which has NOTHING. It sucks!!


----------



## greenbags

missD said:


> Houston TJ Maxx on Grey and Richmond has the best stuff! I use to live there and now im in SF....which has NOTHING. It sucks!!




I know lol...my best friend used to be a TJ and marshals junkie when we were living together years ago and she has since moved to SF and has told me the same thing that there's no deals out there like the ones we are used to seeing...but at least your city is pretty!!  [emoji6]


----------



## missD

greenbags said:


> I know lol...my best friend used to be a TJ and marshals junkie when we were living together years ago and she has since moved to SF and has told me the same thing that there's no deals out there like the ones we are used to seeing...but at least your city is pretty!!  [emoji6]



I don't know man...the homeless people problem and crazy housing prices kinda ruins it!


----------



## meowmix318

missD said:


> I don't know man...the homeless people problem and crazy housing prices kinda ruins it!



But SF does have the golden gate bridge and the ocean  (granted the bums are there too, but it's still an amazing city)


----------



## cwxx

The runway event this time is a bit of a disappointment for me - nowhere near the selection of the fall event and prices are crazy high! I noticed a similar trend in the home goods section a few years back, before I'd be able to find Frette and Sferra sheets for close to sample sale prices. Haven't seen those brands in a while...though the beauty section does seem to be expanding.


----------



## Aluxe

Hey everyone. I'll be San Antonio and Miami in the next couple of weeks. Was wondering which TJ Maxx locations I should hit up if I have the time. Would love your suggestions.

TIA.


----------



## lms910

Aluxe said:


> Hey everyone. I'll be San Antonio and Miami in the next couple of weeks. Was wondering which TJ Maxx locations I should hit up if I have the time. Would love your suggestions.
> 
> TIA.




San Antonio shopping is pretty sad...no runway stores for sure.


----------



## Hobbiezm

Come to the Houston Roaks and Galleria location... Incredible finds- Valentino/ Celine/ Stella/ and Gucci are standard for shoes and bags. I saw a dot com fendi bag just two weeks ago- couldn't believe it!


----------



## greenbags

Hobbiezm said:


> Come to the Houston Roaks and Galleria location... Incredible finds- Valentino/ Celine/ Stella/ and Gucci are standard for shoes and bags. I saw a dot com fendi bag just two weeks ago- couldn't believe it!




I love that location!!  I've also gotten really nice jewelry there...Gucci rings/earrings/bracelets are often there and Michele watches...[emoji7]


----------



## Aluxe

lms910 said:


> San Antonio shopping is pretty sad...no runway stores for sure.



Really?

:cry:

How sad.


----------



## Aluxe

Hobbiezm said:


> Come to the Houston Roaks and Galleria location... Incredible finds- Valentino/ Celine/ Stella/ and Gucci are standard for shoes and bags. I saw a dot com fendi bag just two weeks ago- couldn't believe it!



Wish this location was closer to San Antonio, would definitely visit. Good luck to everyone else that does.


----------



## lms910

Hobbiezm said:


> Come to the Houston Roaks and Galleria location... Incredible finds- Valentino/ Celine/ Stella/ and Gucci are standard for shoes and bags. I saw a dot com fendi bag just two weeks ago- couldn't believe it!




Omg another tpfer from Houston! Do you frequent the nordstrom rack on post oak too? Thats my second home [emoji16] and has the best designer deals in the city.


----------



## katran26

cwxx said:


> The runway event this time is a bit of a disappointment for me - nowhere near the selection of the fall event and prices are crazy high! I noticed a similar trend in the home goods section a few years back, before I'd be able to find Frette and Sferra sheets for close to sample sale prices. Haven't seen those brands in a while...though the beauty section does seem to be expanding.



Oh I totally agree; for the prices of bags, I could buy them at Saks/NM for the same or cheaper (on sale)! Plus, you don't have the authenticity guarantee, dust bags, etc. at TJ Maxx.


----------



## afsweet

FYI, my godmother works at Marshalls and she said her store will be fading out the home items because that merchandise will go to HomeGoods instead. not sure if that's just her store or for all Marshall's.


----------



## greenbags

Aluxe said:


> Really?
> 
> :cry:
> 
> How sad.




If you are in the San Antonio area you can drive up to San Marcos (about 45 mins) and there's a really big outlet there with Gucci, Fendi, Prada, Burberry, etc.  there's also Last Call and Off5th there.  I've often gotten good stuff from those stores.


----------



## Aluxe

greenbags said:


> If you are in the San Antonio area you can drive up to San Marcos (about 45 mins) and there's a really big outlet there with Gucci, Fendi, Prada, Burberry, etc.  there's also Last Call and Off5th there.  I've often gotten good stuff from those stores.


Thanks for the recommendation! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## nova_girl

stephc005 said:


> FYI, my godmother works at Marshalls and she said her store will be fading out the home items because that merchandise will go to HomeGoods instead. not sure if that's just her store or for all Marshall's.



That's interesting. I wonder if TJ Maxx will do the same since they're all owned by TJX. Recently I've only been going to TJs/Marshalls to look at the home stuff so if they stop carrying it I don't see myself going there as often.

Adding you on Instagram!


----------



## afsweet

nova_girl said:


> That's interesting. I wonder if TJ Maxx will do the same since they're all owned by TJX. Recently I've only been going to TJs/Marshalls to look at the home stuff so if they stop carrying it I don't see myself going there as often.
> 
> Adding you on Instagram!


 
Whenever I need home items, one of the first places I check is Marshall's! My TJ Maxx is terrible, so I almost never go there unless someone posts a really enviable find.


----------



## mpepe32

I made a quick stop at the heartland town winners last night and saw runway clearence items . Both ps tiny with fringe and mini ysl bucket bag both in black both down to $780 from $1299!  I was shocked.  I picked up a tods mini/small D bow in a pretty pink and a longchamp bag for myself.  Sorry i didnt take any pics.  I was so surprised to see any items especially red tagged!  I will post pictures of my 2 items soon


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> I made a quick stop at the heartland town winners last night and saw runway clearence items . Both ps tiny with fringe and mini ysl bucket bag both in black both down to $780 from $1299!  I was shocked.  I picked up a tods mini/small D bow in a pretty pink and a longchamp bag for myself.  Sorry i didnt take any pics.  I was so surprised to see any items especially red tagged!  I will post pictures of my 2 items soon



That's a nice shade of pink! Congrats on your finds, red tags r the best


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> That's a nice shade of pink! Congrats on your finds, red tags r the best


Thanks lilac. I didn't remember seeing that bag when i went to the runaway event so i don't know if someone bought it and returned it.  Either way i'm quite happy


----------



## Sweetyqbk

greenbags said:


> Look what I saw at the TJ maxx runway store in Houston...[emoji7]
> View attachment 3311762
> 
> View attachment 3311763
> 
> View attachment 3311765
> 
> View attachment 3311766
> 
> View attachment 3311767




Love that orange! I do wish they had better prices though. I love that it's a deal but a few more hundred off would be so nice


----------



## sunshinesash

lilac28 said:


> Congrats on your finds, red tags r the best


They sure are! 

This is probably my all-time favorite TJMaxx find- Missoni scarf red-tagged for $50! The colors and craftsmanship still blow me away every time I look at this beauty 

Most recent find was this oldschool Kate Spade pencil case for 7.99! What a steal


----------



## sunshinesash

Another great TJ find- DVF pony-hair flats red-tagged for $30!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

So hard to pass this up but regular price is $2250. They red stickered it for $1000. Not loving color combo


----------



## citrusydrank

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 3318511
> 
> So hard to pass this up but regular price is $2250. They red stickered it for $1000. Not loving color combo




Ooo where is this guy at?


----------



## LuxeDeb

Sweetyqbk said:


> View attachment 3318511
> 
> So hard to pass this up but regular price is $2250. They red stickered it for $1000. Not loving color combo



That is a great price, but I'm not loving the color combo either. I bet that makes it to the next markdown!



sunshinesash said:


> They sure are!
> 
> This is probably my all-time favorite TJMaxx find- Missoni scarf red-tagged for $50! The colors and craftsmanship still blow me away every time I look at this beauty
> 
> Most recent find was this oldschool Kate Spade pencil case for 7.99! What a steal



Love the Missoni scarf! Great deal!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

citrusydrank said:


> Ooo where is this guy at?




In Long Island ny. Pm me if u want exact location


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> More TJ Maxx runway goodies
> View attachment 3291350
> 
> View attachment 3291351
> 
> View attachment 3291352
> 
> View attachment 3291353
> 
> View attachment 3291354
> 
> View attachment 3291355
> 
> View attachment 3291356
> 
> View attachment 3291357
> 
> View attachment 3291358
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinking about getting this one.  I bought a few items at another store (Longchamp lePliage large tote in Navy and a blue and cream silk skirt by Theory




Which TJs is this?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ali74 said:


> Which TJs is this?




This was at the TJ Maxx, Washington, DC Georgetown shopping district. Most of the items are now gone though


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> This was at the TJ Maxx, Washington, DC Georgetown shopping district. Most of the items are now gone though




Oh!!! Might have to take a trip tomorrow!! Thanks for the info..!!


----------



## mpepe32

Better pictures of my most recent tods find. At winners!


----------



## meowmix318

mpepe32 said:


> Better pictures of my most recent tods find. At winners!



Beautiful! I don't normally like Tod bags, but I am digging yours


----------



## mpepe32

meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful! I don't normally like Tod bags, but I am digging yours


Thanks meowmix318


----------



## chocolagirl

mpepe32 said:


> Better pictures of my most recent tods find. At winners!


so cute!


----------



## dell

It's easier to find goodies like these in different states. California for one has some amazing items!


----------



## katran26

Boston TJ Maxx had a Celine, a Givenchy, a couple Stella McCartneys, and some other brands; none were super cheap though. 

Finally clothing seems to have turned around - actually saw a couple Valentino dresses for $599.


----------



## ashlie

katran26 said:


> Boston TJ Maxx had a Celine, a Givenchy, a couple Stella McCartneys, and some other brands; none were super cheap though.
> 
> Finally clothing seems to have turned around - actually saw a couple Valentino dresses for $599.




Was the Celine a luggage? Do you happen to know what's size? Thank you!!


----------



## katran26

ashlie said:


> Was the Celine a luggage? Do you happen to know what's size? Thank you!!



Hey! no, it wasn't a luggage, it could've been a boxy tote, but not 100% sure.


----------



## ashlie

katran26 said:


> Hey! no, it wasn't a luggage, it could've been a boxy tote, but not 100% sure.




Okay thank you!


----------



## restricter

I scored an Alexander Wang Rocco today!


----------



## Michelle1x

restricter said:


> I scored an Alexander Wang Rocco today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322033
> View attachment 3322034



Hmm. they don't seem too impressed.
Maybe next time, take the TJM tag off?


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Score - pretty decent price too 



restricter said:


> I scored an Alexander Wang Rocco today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322033
> View attachment 3322034


----------



## meowmix318

restricter said:


> I scored an Alexander Wang Rocco today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322033
> View attachment 3322034



Lol, I love how your pets are carefully inspecting your new purchase.


----------



## sparksfly

katran26 said:


> Boston TJ Maxx had a Celine, a Givenchy, a couple Stella McCartneys, and some other brands; none were super cheap though.
> 
> Finally clothing seems to have turned around - actually saw a couple Valentino dresses for $599.




Which store in Boston? I might need to take a trip into the city. 




Scored these Paige jeans for $40. Still on the Paige website for $219.


----------



## Kloey123

restricter said:


> I scored an Alexander Wang Rocco today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322033
> View attachment 3322034




Such a great price!!


----------



## purselover30

restricter said:


> I scored an Alexander Wang Rocco today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322033
> View attachment 3322034


My store here has that bag as well as a white, that seems like it has better leather. I walked around with it for a while but decided not to purchase. Good find!!!


----------



## katran26

sparksfly said:


> Which store in Boston? I might need to take a trip into the city.
> 
> View attachment 3322374
> 
> 
> Scored these Paige jeans for $40. Still on the Paige website for $219.



Hi, it was the Downtown Crossing one...


----------



## StopHammertime

restricter said:


> I scored an Alexander Wang Rocco today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322033
> View attachment 3322034




Score, gorgeous bag! Jealous over here! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## mpepe32

My winners find Beautiful frye courtney slip ons  clearance for $111  excuse my mess on the breakfast counter


----------



## ashlie

So, usually I'm just stalking this threat and envying all of you guys finding amazing deals or should I say steals haha But today I decided to take a drive over to my tjmaxx and ended up finding Ralph Lauren Purple Label. I was sold. I think this was a pretty good deal but you guys are the professionals, so let me know if I could have gotten these cheaper!! Haha


----------



## PrincessDarbe

ashlie said:


> So, usually I'm just stalking this threat and envying all of you guys finding amazing deals or should I say steals haha But today I decided to take a drive over to my tjmaxx and ended up finding Ralph Lauren Purple Label. I was sold. I think this was a pretty good deal but you guys are the professionals, so let me know if I could have gotten these cheaper!! Haha
> View attachment 3325107
> View attachment 3325110
> View attachment 3325111


Great deal but what is it?


----------



## ashlie

PrincessDarbe said:


> Great deal but what is it?




Haha oops! They were a pair of pants. I must say they are unbelievably comfortable.


----------



## jenngu

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted at TJ Maxx Honolulu
> $199.99
> View attachment 3303874


Any chance you still have the item number on tag?  I'm dying for that scarf!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

jenngu@gmail.co said:


> Any chance you still have the item number on tag?  I'm dying for that scarf!!




I don't have the item number and last time I checked TJ Maxx doesn't let you search for items at different locations with an item number.  And they don't ship from different locations. So you just have to get lucky and hope it shows up at your TJ Maxx.


----------



## sparksfly

First time seeing this designer at this location:





Loved these Ray-Bans but realized once I tried them on they were kids haha. They're way too small for my face. 





Can't decide if these hudsons are too much or not. I like them but they seem sorta juvenile:








This location had a ton of ray-bans. Atleast 10 pairs. All $69. Not many wayfarers. They had this pair and the new style which had small lenses and a pair of folding one. No aviators or club masters.


----------



## SEWDimples

I have not posted in awhile, but I found these Badgley Mischka shoes for $17.

They are comfortable and fit perfectly.


----------



## meowmix318

SEWDimples said:


> I have not posted in awhile, but I found these Badgley Mischka shoes for $17.
> 
> They are comfortable and fit perfectly.



Wow what a deal!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

I'm visiting Palm Springs soon. Can anyone recommend the Palm Springs stores?


----------



## denimcococabas

Palm Springs TJs is just okay as is their Marshalls. You'll have better luck at the locations in Palm Desert (same shopping center too) or going to Desert Hills Premium Outlets in Cabazon.


----------



## ememtiny

Hobbiezm said:


> Come to the Houston Roaks and Galleria location... Incredible finds- Valentino/ Celine/ Stella/ and Gucci are standard for shoes and bags. I saw a dot com fendi bag just two weeks ago- couldn't believe it!




I miss living in Houston because the Rack there by the Galleria was freaking amazing!!!! That place got me into a lot of trouble 
So many good deals though!!!!!


----------



## maisie91

Hello lovely people!
I will be in Orlando/Tampa area for a week; any suggestions on TJMaxx/Marshalls locations or generally good shopping places, would be great!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

maisie91 said:


> Hello lovely people!
> I will be in Orlando/Tampa area for a week; any suggestions on TJMaxx/Marshalls locations or generally good shopping places, would be great!




Hello, we have a home in the Clearwater not too far from Tampa and I never found a really good TJ Maxx (no runway section if that is what you want)and the one I visited in Orlando was terrible. Maybe others who live their year round can way in.  I didn't find the shopping all that great in the Tampa area and the outlets in Orlando were hit or miss. I am also biased because in the DC area we have some decent options.  I would say check out mymoshposh consignment in Tampa.  They have an IG page and also a website you may find some decent deals there.


----------



## Twelve

Anyone visited TJMaxx on N Michigan Ave Chicago ? Would appreciate your comment.


----------



## sage92

CaribeanQueen said:


> Hello, we have a home in the Clearwater not too far from Tampa and I never found a really good TJ Maxx (no runway section if that is what you want)and the one I visited in Orlando was terrible. Maybe others who live their year round can way in.  I didn't find the shopping all that great in the Tampa area and the outlets in Orlando were hit or miss. I am also biased because in the DC area we have some decent options.  I would say check out mymoshposh consignment in Tampa.  They have an IG page and also a website you may find some decent deals there.




I'll second the Mosh Posh recommendation. [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## PrincessDarbe

denimcococabas said:


> Palm Springs TJs is just okay as is their Marshalls. You'll have better luck at the locations in Palm Desert (same shopping center too) or going to Desert Hills Premium Outlets in Cabazon.


Thank you!


----------



## SEWDimples

meowmix318 said:


> Wow what a deal!




Thanks! I'm very pleased.


----------



## elyseindc

Twelve said:


> Anyone visited TJMaxx on N Michigan Ave Chicago ? Would appreciate your comment.



The TJ Maxx on Michigan is kind of hit or miss if you are looking for good deals. I would recommend spending time on State Street where there is a TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack, and Saks Off 5th. Feel free to DM me if you have additional questions.


----------



## Twelve

Thanks for your suggestion. My hotel is right on Michigan Ave. I will have one full day free time, would you recommend also checking out Chicago Premium Outlets?


----------



## babycinnamon

elyseindc said:


> The TJ Maxx on Michigan is kind of hit or miss if you are looking for good deals. I would recommend spending time on State Street where there is a TJ Maxx, Nordstrom Rack, and Saks Off 5th. Feel free to DM me if you have additional questions.




+1 .. I personally like the NR on State Street! I've found some great stuff at that location!


----------



## hellokimmiee

Twelve said:


> Thanks for your suggestion. My hotel is right on Michigan Ave. I will have one full day free time, would you recommend also checking out Chicago Premium Outlets?




TJ Maxx on Michigan Ave has a lot of selection in terms of bags but not in terms of clothing. Prices are not cheap though. Last time I went they had some tributes and Valentino shoes, no rock studs though. 

There is also a rack within walking distance of TJ maxx on Chicago Ave & Michigan. The rack on state street is a $7 cab ride away lol trust me I know. 

I used to practically live at the premium outlets. If you're there this week I think Gucci is having a sale. There's a Prada and Burberry outlet as well. Burberry has the occasional sale and has a "clearance" section, also they allow returns which is awesome. There's a St. John, lulu lemon, Herve Leger, Barneys outlet, NM Last Call, Saks, and Tory Burch outlet. If you're going on a weekend, I suggest you go when they open because there will be lines. 

If you can I'd also swing by the TJ Maxx in Northbrook which had some good bags last time I went. Shopping plaza there also has a Saks off 5th, and Nordstrom rack.

I think I saw some Fendi monsters at the TJ Maxx in Oakbrook too. That's also next to a rack & has the cheapest sales tax in IL.


----------



## Kelly7adria

I'm going to be in New Orleans in a couple of weeks. Is there a TJMaxx with a Runway that's worth checking out? Any other good shopping?


----------



## moi et mes sacs

mpepe32 said:


> Better pictures of my most recent tods find. At winners!


Love this colour. What a find!


----------



## mpepe32

moi et mes sacs said:


> Love this colour. What a find!


Thank you moi et mes sacs!


----------



## ladybeaumont

Almost got this but eventually decided not to.


----------



## Twelve

hellokimmiee said:


> TJ Maxx on Michigan Ave has a lot of selection in terms of bags but not in terms of clothing. Prices are not cheap though. Last time I went they had some tributes and Valentino shoes, no rock studs though.
> 
> There is also a rack within walking distance of TJ maxx on Chicago Ave & Michigan. The rack on state street is a $7 cab ride away lol trust me I know.
> 
> I used to practically live at the premium outlets. If you're there this week I think Gucci is having a sale. There's a Prada and Burberry outlet as well. Burberry has the occasional sale and has a "clearance" section, also they allow returns which is awesome. There's a St. John, lulu lemon, Herve Leger, Barneys outlet, NM Last Call, Saks, and Tory Burch outlet. If you're going on a weekend, I suggest you go when they open because there will be lines.
> 
> If you can I'd also swing by the TJ Maxx in Northbrook which had some good bags last time I went. Shopping plaza there also has a Saks off 5th, and Nordstrom rack.
> 
> I think I saw some Fendi monsters at the TJ Maxx in Oakbrook too. That's also next to a rack & has the cheapest sales tax in IL.



Thanks so much for your input for my stay in Chicago.  I also found out Sermoneta Gloves is on N Michigan They are the best made. I guess I'll be busy. Hopefully still can find time to line up at Giordano's.  (What happen to their Rush St location?)


----------



## shop874

S


----------



## ozmodiar

Twelve said:


> Thanks so much for your input for my stay in Chicago.  I also found out Sermoneta Gloves is on N Michigan They are the best made. I guess I'll be busy. Hopefully still can find time to line up at Giordano's.  (What happen to their Rush St location?)



Giordano's was still there the last time I walked by a couple of weeks ago. It's always packed full of tourists. 

FYI, the previous post is talking about the Fashion Outlets of Chicago in Rosemont, not the Chicago Premium outlet mall in Aurora. Fashion Outlets has more high end brands and it's closer to the city. You can google both websites to check what stores they have.


----------



## Twelve

ozmodiar said:


> Giordano's was still there the last time I walked by a couple of weeks ago. It's always packed full of tourists.
> 
> FYI, the previous post is talking about the Fashion Outlets of Chicago in Rosemont, not the Chicago Premium outlet mall in Aurora. Fashion Outlets has more high end brands and it's closer to the city. You can google both websites to check what stores they have.



Thanks for pointing it out. Will check out Rosemont instead.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I stopped by the TJ Maxx in downtown DC and found these polo Ralph Lauren suede sandals for $79.99. I also picked up a pair for my sister, she was eyeing them on the Ralph Lauren website but they were too pricey.





Mod shots





Then I decided to walk down up to the block to the Marshalls and stumbled upon those YSL Tributes. They were marked down to $429.  They had 2 pairs (my size and my sisters) I sent her a text and asked if she wanted me to pick them up for her, so I did.



Mod shots





These are the most comfortable pumps I have ever bought.  I love them[emoji7][emoji7]

All together now &#129303;


----------



## meowmix318

CaribeanQueen said:


> I stopped by the TJ Maxx in downtown DC and found these polo Ralph Lauren suede sandals for $79.99. I also picked up a pair for my sister, she was eyeing them on the Ralph Lauren website but they were too pricey.
> View attachment 3333667
> 
> View attachment 3333668
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> View attachment 3333669
> 
> View attachment 3333670
> 
> 
> Then I decided to walk down up to the block to the Marshalls and stumbled upon those YSL Tributes. They were marked down to $429.  They had 2 pairs (my size and my sisters) I sent her a text and asked if she wanted me to pick them up for her, so I did.
> View attachment 3333672
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> View attachment 3333673
> 
> View attachment 3333674
> 
> 
> These are the most comfortable pumps I have ever bought.  I love them[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> All together now &#129303;
> View attachment 3333675



Love! And glad to hear the pumps are comfortable (I haven't found a true comfy long wear good looking heel yet)


----------



## Sweetyqbk

CaribeanQueen said:


> I stopped by the TJ Maxx in downtown DC and found these polo Ralph Lauren suede sandals for $79.99. I also picked up a pair for my sister, she was eyeing them on the Ralph Lauren website but they were too pricey.
> View attachment 3333667
> 
> View attachment 3333668
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> View attachment 3333669
> 
> View attachment 3333670
> 
> 
> Then I decided to walk down up to the block to the Marshalls and stumbled upon those YSL Tributes. They were marked down to $429.  They had 2 pairs (my size and my sisters) I sent her a text and asked if she wanted me to pick them up for her, so I did.
> View attachment 3333672
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> View attachment 3333673
> 
> View attachment 3333674
> 
> 
> These are the most comfortable pumps I have ever bought.  I love them[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> All together now &#129303;
> View attachment 3333675




The Ralph Lauren shoes are so chic! Great mod shots.


----------



## Vu1994

Cute asked my sisters if they wanted it to I think the color is too old? I feel my mom would be more suited


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love those Ralph Lauren shoes!!!



CaribeanQueen said:


> I stopped by the TJ Maxx in downtown DC and found these polo Ralph Lauren suede sandals for $79.99. I also picked up a pair for my sister, she was eyeing them on the Ralph Lauren website but they were too pricey.
> View attachment 3333667
> 
> View attachment 3333668
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> View attachment 3333669
> 
> View attachment 3333670
> 
> 
> Then I decided to walk down up to the block to the Marshalls and stumbled upon those YSL Tributes. They were marked down to $429.  They had 2 pairs (my size and my sisters) I sent her a text and asked if she wanted me to pick them up for her, so I did.
> View attachment 3333672
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> View attachment 3333673
> 
> View attachment 3333674
> 
> 
> These are the most comfortable pumps I have ever bought.  I love them[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> All together now &#129303;
> View attachment 3333675




I don't think it's too old - just too blah. 



Vu1994 said:


> Cute asked my sisters if they wanted it to I think the color is too old? I feel my mom would be more suited


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Vu1994 said:


> Cute asked my sisters if they wanted it to I think the color is too old? I feel my mom would be more suited




I think it is a good neutral color.  Where did you find it?


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Vu1994 said:


> Cute asked my sisters if they wanted it to I think the color is too old? I feel my mom would be more suited


 
Grey is very right now!


----------



## miley38

Does tj maxx have a layaway policy?


----------



## vornado

CaribeanQueen said:


> I stopped by the TJ Maxx in downtown DC and found these polo Ralph Lauren suede sandals for $79.99. I also picked up a pair for my sister, she was eyeing them on the Ralph Lauren website but they were too pricey.
> View attachment 3333667
> 
> View attachment 3333668
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> View attachment 3333669
> 
> View attachment 3333670
> 
> 
> Then I decided to walk down up to the block to the Marshalls and stumbled upon those YSL Tributes. They were marked down to $429.  They had 2 pairs (my size and my sisters) I sent her a text and asked if she wanted me to pick them up for her, so I did.
> View attachment 3333672
> 
> 
> Mod shots
> View attachment 3333673
> 
> View attachment 3333674
> 
> 
> These are the most comfortable pumps I have ever bought.  I love them[emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> All together now &#129303;
> View attachment 3333675




Wow, nice ysl! I saw this pink ysl in my local store as well, but not my size


----------



## amandalinx

How do you guys find such steals?! I recently started exploring tj Maxx stores because my BF works at home goods so he has an associate discount and I got happy over seeing some michael kor bags. XD we might go check out a few different ones soon. *___* anyone know some good stores near central mass to Boston area?


----------



## newport5236

amandalinx said:


> How do you guys find such steals?! I recently started exploring tj Maxx stores because my BF works at home goods so he has an associate discount and I got happy over seeing some michael kor bags. XD we might go check out a few different ones soon. *___* anyone know some good stores near central mass to Boston area?




There's one in Cambridge/fresh pond that has a runway section...prices are still kind of high but with an employee discount it would be more reasonable.


----------



## amandalinx

newport5236 said:


> There's one in Cambridge/fresh pond that has a runway section...prices are still kind of high but with an employee discount it would be more reasonable.



Thanks!!!! I will definitely check that out this week!


----------



## ali74

Vu1994 said:


> Cute asked my sisters if they wanted it to I think the color is too old? I feel my mom would be more suited




Did you end up getting this? Which TJs was it?


----------



## tickedoffchick

newport5236 said:


> There's one in Cambridge/fresh pond that has a runway section...prices are still kind of high but with an employee discount it would be more reasonable.


That's the one that had a fire this weekend -- maybe call1st because it might be closed? 

Also the mothership is Framingham -- I hear tell of legendary deals there, if you're west of the city.


----------



## newport5236

tickedoffchick said:


> That's the one that had a fire this weekend -- maybe call1st because it might be closed?
> 
> Also the mothership is Framingham -- I hear tell of legendary deals there, if you're west of the city.




Whoa! That's crazy!  I didn't know about that.
Framingham is s good suggestion


----------



## sparksfly

tickedoffchick said:


> That's the one that had a fire this weekend -- maybe call1st because it might be closed?
> 
> Also the mothership is Framingham -- I hear tell of legendary deals there, if you're west of the city.




Do they have the best prices? I've never been but might take a trip if it's worth it.


----------



## tickedoffchick

sparksfly said:


> Do they have the best prices? I've never been but might take a trip if it's worth it.


I think they have a lot of high end stuff. Not sure they're cheap though.


----------



## katran26

tickedoffchick said:


> That's the one that had a fire this weekend -- maybe call1st because it might be closed?
> 
> Also the mothership is Framingham -- I hear tell of legendary deals there, if you're west of the city.




Oh cool- I didn't know...is it a runway?


----------



## amandalinx

I definitely will check out Framingham, I ended up not getting anything, I saw something I liked but I'm thinking on waiting the price out, it was a MK bag small black sutton. Do you guys know anything about price drops? Somewhere said Wednesday's are usually their price drop days... And here's some pictures of what I did see though


----------



## amandalinx

How do I add more than one pic when on mobile ??


----------



## sparksfly

Can't decide if I like this wild fox jumper. It's super soft and only $12. I love the one I already own but I don't know how much I love the saying on the front. 




Found these Ray-Bans for $69. Can't decide if I want to keep them or not. I like them but not sure they're worth it.


----------



## Peach08

sparksfly said:


> Can't decide if I like this wild fox jumper. It's super soft and only $12. I love the one I already own but I don't know how much I love the saying on the front.
> 
> View attachment 3339679
> 
> 
> Found these Ray-Bans for $69. Can't decide if I want to keep them or not. I like them but not sure they're worth it.
> View attachment 3339680




I Love wildfox jumpers - they are super soft
And for 12$ it would be good even just to lounge at home in


----------



## Bambieee

Interesting article about TJ Maxx: http://www.shefinds.com/collections/11-facts-you-never-knew-about-tj-maxx/


----------



## Bambieee

amandalinx said:


> How do I add more than one pic when on mobile ??



Nice!


----------



## amandalinx

Do you guys think the shop on Wednesdays thing is valid ?


----------



## vmia

Bought Dolce & Gabbana tall leather high heals xDD


----------



## katran26

I think May 5th the TJ Maxx on Newbury St. is finally opening! I wonder if it'll be a runway?


----------



## MissCookie1983

Found these amazing Alexis Bittar earrings buried in the back of the clearance case at TJ Maxx!!!  

$39.99 Clearance... Retail $175


----------



## sparksfly

It was so cute, but I didn't love it enough to pay that. Maybe if it goes under $100 which I doubt it will. 

Also there's an influx of Lilly Pulitzer shorts at my TJX. Most priced $29. Found a few pairs on sale for $24 but they were tiny sizes(000).


----------



## LuxeDeb

MissCookie1983 said:


> Found these amazing Alexis Bittar earrings buried in the back of the clearance case at TJ Maxx!!!
> 
> $39.99 Clearance... Retail $175




Those are gorgeous! Nice find!


----------



## annam

Found a pair of jimmy choos for $200. Too small though.


----------



## MissCookie1983

Sooooooo much Alexis Bittar!  I hit the mother-load!!! Great clearance prices, too! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128080;&#128080;&#128080;


----------



## LexielLoveee

They r gorg the bittar


----------



## glamourous1098

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3346507
> 
> View attachment 3346508
> 
> View attachment 3346509
> 
> 
> It was so cute, but I didn't love it enough to pay that. Maybe if it goes under $100 which I doubt it will.
> 
> Also there's an influx of Lilly Pulitzer shorts at my TJX. Most priced $29. Found a few pairs on sale for $24 but they were tiny sizes(000).


Which TJs was this?  I NEVER find Lilly shorts in my size!


----------



## babycinnamon

sparksfly said:


> View attachment 3346507
> 
> View attachment 3346508
> 
> View attachment 3346509
> 
> 
> It was so cute, but I didn't love it enough to pay that. Maybe if it goes under $100 which I doubt it will.
> 
> Also there's an influx of Lilly Pulitzer shorts at my TJX. Most priced $29. Found a few pairs on sale for $24 but they were tiny sizes(000).




Omg! I hope I can find some Lilly shorts at my TJ!!


----------



## sparksfly

glamourous1098 said:


> Which TJs was this?  I NEVER find Lilly shorts in my size!




One in Massachusetts. All the sizes were 00 and 000 I was able to squeeze into a 00 pair. 

There specifically were these prints:






The flamingo ones were a 000 otherwise I would have bought them. Then there was a pair of neon pink lace with the back zipper. But they were too small.


----------



## glamourous1098

sparksfly said:


> One in Massachusetts. All the sizes were 00 and 000 I was able to squeeze into a 00 pair.
> 
> There specifically were these prints:
> 
> View attachment 3347064
> 
> View attachment 3347065
> 
> 
> The flamingo ones were a 000 otherwise I would have bought them. Then there was a pair of neon pink lace with the back zipper. But they were too small.


Which one in Massachusetts if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## joschi

Found a Furla today. [emoji7]
Not that cheap but fits perfect with me and my style.


----------



## sparksfly

glamourous1098 said:


> Which one in Massachusetts if you don't mind me asking?




The one in Danvers on 114.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I went to Georgetown DC TJ Maxx and this happened[emoji85][emoji15]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gucci tian  mini chain bag $649.99

YSL $899.99, I could decide. My sister says I should get both


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> I went to Georgetown DC TJ Maxx and this happened[emoji85][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347395
> 
> 
> Gucci tian  mini chain bag $649.99
> 
> YSL $899.99, I could decide. My sister says I should get both




Love the ysl!!


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> I went to Georgetown DC TJ Maxx and this happened[emoji85][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347395
> 
> 
> Gucci tian  mini chain bag $649.99
> 
> YSL $899.99, I could decide. My sister says I should get both




How much is the little coin purse?


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> I went to Georgetown DC TJ Maxx and this happened[emoji85][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347395
> 
> 
> Gucci tian  mini chain bag $649.99
> 
> YSL $899.99, I could decide. My sister says I should get both




Is the Gucci a clutch?


----------



## elevenxten

CaribeanQueen said:


> I went to Georgetown DC TJ Maxx and this happened[emoji85][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347395
> 
> 
> Gucci tian  mini chain bag $649.99
> 
> YSL $899.99, I could decide. My sister says I should get both


Is that a blush color gucci coin purse, its cutee!! Did you how much that was?


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Yes, sorry I didn't ask for the price on the coin purse. I was so caught up with the bags.  They also had a Celine Trio for $799.99


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> Yes, sorry I didn't ask for the price on the coin purse. I was so caught up with the bags.  They also had a Celine Trio for $799.99
> View attachment 3347445




What did you get?!?


----------



## LexielLoveee

Buy both!!!


----------



## ali74

LexielLoveee said:


> Buy both!!!




All three!!!


----------



## ladybeaumont

ali74 said:


> All three!!!



Co-sign! What great finds!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love both!!!



CaribeanQueen said:


> I went to Georgetown DC TJ Maxx and this happened[emoji85][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347395
> 
> 
> Gucci tian  mini chain bag $649.99
> 
> YSL $899.99, I could decide. My sister says I should get both


----------



## itsmree

Peach08 said:


> I Love wildfox jumpers - they are super soft
> And for 12$ it would be good even just to lounge at home in


agreed!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ali74 said:


> What did you get?!?




I got the YSL and the Gucci.  They both came with all the stuff including the boxes


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> I got the YSL and the Gucci.  They both came with all the stuff including the boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347505
> View attachment 3347506




Beautiful. Now I'm lusting after the Gucci. I blame you.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ali74 said:


> Beautiful. Now I'm lusting after the Gucci. I blame you.




get it [emoji12].


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> get it [emoji12].




I wonder if they might have it at tysons...


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> get it [emoji12].




I blame you.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

ali74 said:


> I blame you.


nice ,  did you check out the stock at Tyson's location?


----------



## ali74

CaribeanQueen said:


> nice ,  did you check out the stock at Tyson's location?




I did.., while they had lots of cute stuff.. No Gucci tian. Also went to Potomac yard.. Nothing there either.. The Celine trio is beautiful though.. Love the saddle color so much.


----------



## StopHammertime

ali74 said:


> I blame you.




That Gucci coin purse, so cute!!!!


----------



## ali74

StopHammertime said:


> That Gucci coin purse, so cute!!!!




So I'm having second thoughts about the coin purse.., are you in the area?


----------



## StopHammertime

ali74 said:


> So I'm having second thoughts about the coin purse.., are you in the area?




Don't think so, I live in FL  You are sweet though! Never anything good at my tj's!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I'm returning these YSL Tribute 75MM sandals to the Marshalls on F Street in Washington, DC size 39.5.  They are red tag price of $429.  I bought 2 pairs but this one didn't fit my sister.


----------



## dhfwu

For my fellow Bostonians - I checked out the new TJ Maxx on Newbury Street and saw clothing, shoes, and handbags by Balenciaga, Gucci, Helmut Lang, Theory, Vince, Valentino, Ferragamo, Stuart Weitzman, Jimmy Choo, and Fendi (among others). I left empty handed, but I'll be back...


----------



## CaribeanQueen

TJ Maxx Tyson's Corner, VA.  Had a good mix 
















	

		
			
		

		
	
 Celine Trio


----------



## sparksfly

PrInted leather Joes: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






If I can get them for under $30 I might consider buying them. The print is not something I'd typically wear.


----------



## SEWDimples

MissCookie1983 said:


> Found these amazing Alexis Bittar earrings buried in the back of the clearance case at TJ Maxx!!!
> 
> $39.99 Clearance... Retail $175





MissCookie1983 said:


> Sooooooo much Alexis Bittar!  I hit the mother-load!!! Great clearance prices, too! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;&#128080;&#128080;&#128080;



Love the jewelry.



joschi said:


> Found a Furla today. [emoji7]
> Not that cheap but fits perfect with me and my style.
> 
> View attachment 3347157



This is a great purse. Awesome color for spring and summer. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

CaribeanQueen said:


> I got the YSL and the Gucci.  They both came with all the stuff including the boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3347505
> View attachment 3347506



Congrats! Both are gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## tickedoffchick

dhfwu said:


> For my fellow Bostonians - I checked out the new TJ Maxx on Newbury Street and saw clothing, shoes, and handbags by Balenciaga, Gucci, Helmut Lang, Theory, Vince, Valentino, Ferragamo, Stuart Weitzman, Jimmy Choo, and Fendi (among others). I left empty handed, but I'll be back...


Thanks for the intel! I had the day off and ALMOST went in but didn't want to deal with the crowds on opening day... I need to do a Back Bay shopping trip very, very soon, it sounds like! 

Instead, I went to a Marshall's on the North Shore and found an All-Clad pan on second red tag for $69.


----------



## Jaidybug

CaribeanQueen said:


> TJ Maxx Tyson's Corner, VA.  Had a good mix
> View attachment 3348375
> 
> View attachment 3348376
> 
> View attachment 3348377
> 
> View attachment 3348378
> 
> View attachment 3348379
> 
> View attachment 3348380
> 
> View attachment 3348381
> 
> View attachment 3348382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Trio




Wow! What an amazing selection![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Bambieee

I never see these things in TJ Maxx near me! Damn! Lol.


----------



## madisontaylor

Spotted Valentino, Louboutin and YSL tributes at the marshals on Boylston in Boston last night. I walked away with nothing but those nude Louboutins almost had me. I think the price was $499 and size 39.


----------



## itsmree

omg - i would seriously skip to the register if i spotted those pink valentinos!


----------



## dodowin

The collection in the US is amazing!!!


----------



## katran26

dhfwu said:


> For my fellow Bostonians - I checked out the new TJ Maxx on Newbury Street and saw clothing, shoes, and handbags by Balenciaga, Gucci, Helmut Lang, Theory, Vince, Valentino, Ferragamo, Stuart Weitzman, Jimmy Choo, and Fendi (among others). I left empty handed, but I'll be back...




I went on opening day- it was insane! Being a new store, I didn't expect to see any clearance items but wished they had some. I also saw a couple of Dolce pieces and Chloe wallets as well. 

Was tempted by the rock studs but there were waaaaay too many people trying them on etc, super crowded


----------



## millivanilli

madisontaylor said:


> View attachment 3349449
> View attachment 3349450
> View attachment 3349451
> View attachment 3349452
> 
> 
> Spotted Valentino, Louboutin and YSL tributes at the marshals on Boylston in Boston last night. I walked away with nothing but those nude Louboutins almost had me. I think the price was $499 and size 39.



nooooooooooooooooooooooooo these are the ones I am desperately seeking for and that were the "pretty woman  feel alike"moment cause. So, GOOOO get them, they are adorable!


----------



## moi et mes sacs

Love looking through all these gorgeous finds!


----------



## emilyjustice

lms910 said:


> Omg another tpfer from Houston! Do you frequent the nordstrom rack on post oak too? Thats my second home [emoji16] and has the best designer deals in the city.




I live in Beaumont, that's kind of close...  Out TJ's only carries Michael Kors and the occasional Kate Spade.


----------



## CSamoylov

Spotted a ysl sac du jour in cobalt blue for 2k a mini sac, a mini Valentino studded backpack, some Marc Jacobs, some Alexander wang bags. Does anyone know when their next markdowns are?


----------



## ilovemykiddos

I'm drooling just seeing all those!!!!! Wish I lived on the east coast!


----------



## SimplyB

So many good finds at TJ Maxx on this tread! My local Marshalls (Canada) seems to be dried up with stock...lots of Kate Spade but no Gucci or YSL like they had a few months ago. [emoji22]


----------



## ladyglen

Paramus Runway section had some Calypso St. Barth pieces today, never seen that brand there before turquoise smocked top $80


----------



## Bunn Bags

ladyglen said:


> Paramus Runway section had some Calypso St. Barth pieces today, never seen that brand there before turquoise smocked top $80


Where there any Valentino Rock stud shoes in the Runway section? &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## ladyglen

Bunn Bags said:


> Where there any Valentino Rock stud shoes in the Runway section? &#65533;&#65533;



@bunn bags

didn't really look at the shoes yesterday, and any time I have there have been none in my size 
but looked as though there was a lot of new things, overall


----------



## mvalrie

Hey.. All of my dad's fam is in Beaumount


----------



## LuxeDeb

My TJ Maxx just got in a shipment of Hanro of Switzerland tank tops and panties. I have not seen this brand there before. They are in boxes. I would have rather had thongs, but I love this brand so I picked up some of the bikini panties that retail for $36+ for $7.99 each.


----------



## LillyH861

h0neylyn said:


> WOW...thanks! I'll have to go check out my local Marshalls.


Does anyone know if the Betsy Johnson bags that Marshall's carry are actually her bags or cheaper versions made specifically for Marshall's? I bought one (black and white stripes with a pretty pink bow in front) and the lining ripped out of the seams within a month or two


----------



## PrincessDarbe

The not sure if I like this bag too much but had to buy to think about it.


----------



## comeflywithme

PrincessDarbe said:


> The not sure if I like this bag too much but had to buy to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 3360166
> View attachment 3360167



so cute!


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

PrincessDarbe said:


> The not sure if I like this bag too much but had to buy to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 3360166
> View attachment 3360167




I like it! Great price too


----------



## PrincessDarbe

comeflywithme said:


> so cute!


Thanks. It's growing on me!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Colaluvstrvl said:


> I like it! Great price too


Thanks.  Huge markdown


----------



## justa9url

PrincessDarbe said:


> The not sure if I like this bag too much but had to buy to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 3360166
> View attachment 3360167



Wow! Amazing price! I would've done the exact same thing.


----------



## LuxeDeb

PrincessDarbe said:


> The not sure if I like this bag too much but had to buy to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 3360166
> View attachment 3360167




Love it! Super cute tote and you got a fantastic price. 

And thanks to you I ran to T.J. Maxx today and scored a gorgeous Fendi handbag for $479. Only a few handbags got a double markdown. I'll try to post pics this weekend!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

TJ Maxx Potomac yards. vA


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Fendi 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 mini antigona

Gucci Swing tote in size small they have 2 of them


----------



## PrincessDarbe

LuxeDeb said:


> Love it! Super cute tote and you got a fantastic price.
> 
> And thanks to you I ran to T.J. Maxx today and scored a gorgeous Fendi handbag for $479. Only a few handbags got a double markdown. I'll try to post pics this weekend!


[emoji1]


----------



## sdkitty

TJ Maxx yesterday had several Paula Dorf products - brow powder/wax kit, lipsticks, baked blush.  I was feeling practical and decided I didn't really need anything so didn't buy. 

 I was wondering if Paula Dorf products had been downgraded.  Then I looked online and realized what a great deal this stuff was.  Brow stuff was like $3.99 and online a version of the same product via Amazon is $25.  I may go back.


----------



## vornado

PrincessDarbe said:


> The not sure if I like this bag too much but had to buy to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 3360166
> View attachment 3360167




This is cute!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

sdkitty said:


> TJ Maxx yesterday had several Paula Dorf products - brow powder/wax kit, lipsticks, baked blush.  I was feeling practical and decided I didn't really need anything so didn't buy.
> 
> I was wondering if Paula Dorf products had been downgraded.  Then I looked online and realized what a great deal this stuff was.  Brow stuff was like $3.99 and online a version of the same product via Amazon is $25.  I may go back.




Don't buy them! Paula Dorf lost control of her company & now it's crap being made in China. She's suing the creep that got 51% of her company, for what he did to the company & her image. It's really sad.

http://nypost.com/2014/02/09/makeup-artist-battles-business-putting-out-bad-products-in-her-name/


----------



## katran26

PrincessDarbe said:


> The not sure if I like this bag too much but had to buy to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 3360166
> View attachment 3360167




I would totally buy it for the price


----------



## sdkitty

LuxeDeb said:


> Don't buy them! Paula Dorf lost control of her company & now it's crap being made in China. She's suing the creep that got 51% of her company, for what he did to the company & her image. It's really sad.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/02/09/makeup-artist-battles-business-putting-out-bad-products-in-her-name/


yes, someone on makeupalley also shared this.  thanks


----------



## LuxeDeb

Here it is... My new Fendi Petite 2Jours Leather Shopper in Saphire Plaster for $479! The trim is beige. I don't know why the name has petite in it, because it's a medium to large bag! I love that it's a recent bag and the pretty colors 

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p..._-1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-AK2lgrtb91ABpCmTQM3IAQ


----------



## chpvtt

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is... My new Fendi Petite 2Jours Leather Shopper in Saphire Plaster for $479! The trim is beige. I don't know why the name has petite in it, because it's a medium to large bag! I love that it's a recent bag and the pretty colors
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p..._-1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-AK2lgrtb91ABpCmTQM3IAQ
> 
> View attachment 3362748
> 
> View attachment 3362749
> 
> View attachment 3362750




very unique! and for the price too!!

btw, if anyone lives in the Houston, TX area near the TJ Maxx on Gray St., I was there today and there's a BUNCH of handbags. (Celine nano luggage, Fendi dotcom, Balenciaga, Valentino totes, Givenchy, etc). The prices aren't that low, but it's still a discount compared with the retail prices!


----------



## tw3nty2

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is... My new Fendi Petite 2Jours Leather Shopper in Saphire Plaster for $479! The trim is beige. I don't know why the name has petite in it, because it's a medium to large bag! I love that it's a recent bag and the pretty colors
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p..._-1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-AK2lgrtb91ABpCmTQM3IAQ
> 
> View attachment 3362748
> 
> View attachment 3362749
> 
> View attachment 3362750




wow! fabulous find!


----------



## Leto

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is... My new Fendi Petite 2Jours Leather Shopper in Saphire Plaster for $479! The trim is beige. I don't know why the name has petite in it, because it's a medium to large bag! I love that it's a recent bag and the pretty colors
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p..._-1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-AK2lgrtb91ABpCmTQM3IAQ
> 
> View attachment 3362748
> 
> View attachment 3362749
> 
> View attachment 3362750




What an amazing find for an amazing price!


----------



## beth001

PrincessDarbe said:


> The not sure if I like this bag too much but had to buy to think about it.
> 
> View attachment 3360166
> View attachment 3360167




I think I LOVE it!


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is... My new Fendi Petite 2Jours Leather Shopper in Saphire Plaster for $479! The trim is beige. I don't know why the name has petite in it, because it's a medium to large bag! I love that it's a recent bag and the pretty colors
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p..._-1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-AK2lgrtb91ABpCmTQM3IAQ
> 
> View attachment 3362748
> 
> View attachment 3362749
> 
> View attachment 3362750



Congrats on the good deal


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> The not sure if I like this bag too much but had to buy to think about it.


That was a steal !!  Congrats !!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is... My new Fendi Petite 2Jours Leather Shopper in Saphire Plaster for $479! The trim is beige. I don't know why the name has petite in it, because it's a medium to large bag! I love that it's a recent bag and the pretty colors
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p..._-1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-AK2lgrtb91ABpCmTQM3IAQ
> 
> View attachment 3362748
> 
> View attachment 3362749
> 
> View attachment 3362750


Congratulations! Great price.


----------



## smalls

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is... My new Fendi Petite 2Jours Leather Shopper in Saphire Plaster for $479! The trim is beige. I don't know why the name has petite in it, because it's a medium to large bag! I love that it's a recent bag and the pretty colors
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p..._-1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-AK2lgrtb91ABpCmTQM3IAQ
> 
> View attachment 3362748
> 
> View attachment 3362749
> 
> View attachment 3362750



Wow amazing find!  I bought a petite 2 jours but a solid color on sale for $799 from the tj maxx site and thought that was a good deal but this one is a crazy discount.  Was there anything else good on second markdown?  I went to the one by Preston and belt line about a week ago but didn't see much marked down on first sticker markdown.


----------



## tw3nty2

smalls said:


> Wow amazing find!  I bought a petite 2 jours but a solid color on sale for $799 from the tj maxx site and thought that was a good deal but this one is a crazy discount.  Was there anything else good on second markdown?  I went to the one by Preston and belt line about a week ago but didn't see much marked down on first sticker markdown.




Did you just buy it recently?


----------



## smalls

tw3nty2 said:


> Did you just buy it recently?



I think it was right around a month back.  I haven't used it yet but it's gorgeous.  Here is a pic.


----------



## smalls

This is my all time favorite tj maxx score.  My husband found it for me on sale at a florida tj maxx for $839 a couple months ago.  I love the color and the size it's a mini size.


----------



## tw3nty2

smalls said:


> I think it was right around a month back.  I haven't used it yet but it's gorgeous.  Here is a pic.



 niiice! I've been looking for that. I only see blue but it still around $1300+ and the one online right now is the mini, too small..

what size is that one?


----------



## smalls

tw3nty2 said:


> niiice! I've been looking for that. I only see blue but it still around $1300+ and the one online right now is the mini, too small..
> 
> what size is that one?



It's the petite size and the color was listed as magenta.  I just checked my email and looks like I bought it 2 months ago for $804.  Sorry I was confusing the date on it with another purchase.


----------



## meowmix318

smalls said:


> This is my all time favorite tj maxx score.  My husband found it for me on sale at a florida tj maxx for $839 a couple months ago.  I love the color and the size it's a mini size.



Great deal on both bags and love that cookie jar


----------



## myown

is there a good TJ/TK MAXX in Paris?


----------



## applecidered

CaribeanQueen said:


> TJ Maxx Potomac yards. vA
> View attachment 3361061
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fendi
> View attachment 3361062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mini antigona
> View attachment 3361064
> Gucci Swing tote in size small they have 2 of them


The black Gucci swing is on sale for lower on the actual gucci sale site.


----------



## SimplyB

Found at Marshalls (Canada, Heartland location):

Pre-loved Louis Vuitton (I think it's the Cabas Piano tote bag???) $800.  Seemed in good shape, very faint water spots underneath on the vachetta. 






Aquazurra shoes $500 size 9 (really cute in person...wish was my size!)


----------



## LuxeDeb

smalls said:


> Wow amazing find!  I bought a petite 2 jours but a solid color on sale for $799 from the tj maxx site and thought that was a good deal but this one is a crazy discount.  Was there anything else good on second markdown?  I went to the one by Preston and belt line about a week ago but didn't see much marked down on first sticker markdown.




Thanks. This was the only one on double markdown, but they started first mark down on a bunch today.



smalls said:


> I think it was right around a month back.  I haven't used it yet but it's gorgeous.  Here is a pic.







smalls said:


> This is my all time favorite tj maxx score.  My husband found it for me on sale at a florida tj maxx for $839 a couple months ago.  I love the color and the size it's a mini size.




Both are beautiful and sometimes first markdown is the way to go!


----------



## Qteepiec

Giuseppe shoes for $700!!! My size but I have no need for them


----------



## itsmree

SimplyB said:


> Found at Marshalls (Canada, Heartland location):
> 
> Pre-loved Louis Vuitton (I think it's the Cabas Piano tote bag???) $800.  Seemed in good shape, very faint water spots underneath on the vachetta.
> View attachment 3364571
> 
> View attachment 3364572
> View attachment 3364574
> 
> 
> Aquazurra shoes $500 size 9 (really cute in person...wish was my size!)
> View attachment 3364575


really? a pre loved LV at marshalls? wow. it is pretty! do you have a mono LV? i treated my vachetta with kiwi spray and it is still  pristine after 5  months!


----------



## greenbags

SimplyB said:


> Found at Marshalls (Canada, Heartland location):
> 
> Pre-loved Louis Vuitton (I think it's the Cabas Piano tote bag???) $800.  Seemed in good shape, very faint water spots underneath on the vachetta.
> View attachment 3364571
> 
> View attachment 3364572
> View attachment 3364574
> 
> 
> Aquazurra shoes $500 size 9 (really cute in person...wish was my size!)
> View attachment 3364575




What?!!  Marshals carries LV, even used ones...that's a first for me...[emoji12]


----------



## myown

.

sorry wrong thread


----------



## katran26

smalls said:


> This is my all time favorite tj maxx score.  My husband found it for me on sale at a florida tj maxx for $839 a couple months ago.  I love the color and the size it's a mini size.




Gorgeous!! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SimplyB

itsmree said:


> really? a pre loved LV at marshalls? wow. it is pretty! do you have a mono LV? i treated my vachetta with kiwi spray and it is still  pristine after 5  months!




I have a crossbody with the mono LV...thanks for the tip with the Kiwi spray.  Does it darken the vachetta? (Some conditioners darken it)



greenbags said:


> What?!!  Marshals carries LV, even used ones...that's a first for me...[emoji12]




I've occasionally seen preloved LV at Marshalls and Winners (I saw a fairly beat up mono Speedy 25 back in September). I've read that they will slowly start introducing preloved at select Winners/Marshalls locations. It will be interesting to see what appears in the future.


----------



## mpepe32

SimplyB said:


> I have a crossbody with the mono LV...thanks for the tip with the Kiwi spray.  Does it darken the vachetta? (Some conditioners darken it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've occasionally seen preloved LV at Marshalls and Winners (I saw a fairly beat up mono Speedy 25 back in September). I've read that they will slowly start introducing preloved at select Winners/Marshalls locations. It will be interesting to see what appears in the future.




any other goodies at that location?  I love that marshall's and winners!  I saw a pre loved hermes bracelet at the heartland winners last month.  Pretty beat up so I did not buy it


----------



## SimplyB

mpepe32 said:


> any other goodies at that location?  I love that marshall's and winners!  I saw a pre loved hermes bracelet at the heartland winners last month.  Pretty beat up so I did not buy it




Those are great stores!  I've never seen Hermes there, wow! I was at Marshalls yesterday and the red carpet section was fairly bare.  Other than the preloved LV, there were 2 pairs of lace up Aquazurra shoes both size 8.5 or 9. They had a red leather Tory Burch tote for $400 (I think), and a Derek Lam cross body thats been there forever.  

Didn't make it to Winners...last time I was there (around Mother's Day) they had tons of Kate Spade.


----------



## mpepe32

SimplyB said:


> Those are great stores!  I've never seen Hermes there, wow! I was at Marshalls yesterday and the red carpet section was fairly bare.  Other than the preloved LV, there were 2 pairs of lace up Aquazurra shoes both size 8.5 or 9. They had a red leather Tory Burch tote for $400 (I think), and a Derek Lam cross body thats been there forever.
> 
> Didn't make it to Winners...last time I was there (around Mother's Day) they had tons of Kate Spade.


 
thanks for letting me know   I try to go mid week when I can but I find that I never find anything really good during the summer months.


----------



## itsmree

SimplyB said:


> I have a crossbody with the mono LV...thanks for the tip with the Kiwi spray.  Does it darken the vachetta? (Some conditioners darken it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've occasionally seen preloved LV at Marshalls and Winners (I saw a fairly beat up mono Speedy 25 back in September). I've read that they will slowly start introducing preloved at select Winners/Marshalls locations. It will be interesting to see what appears in the future.


not at all, my speedy b is still pretty light!


----------



## dhfwu

Today, the TJ Maxx on Newbury Street in Boston had a small black Valextra Isis for $1800 or so, a petite gray Fendi 2Jours for $1400, and a petite camel Fendi 3Jours with pink and yellow edge paints for $1700. There were some beautiful Alexander McQueen jacquard dresses, too, though they were still steep ($700). HTH!


----------



## itsmree

SimplyB said:


> I have a crossbody with the mono LV...thanks for the tip with the Kiwi spray.  Does it darken the vachetta? (Some conditioners darken it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've occasionally seen preloved LV at Marshalls and Winners (I saw a fairly beat up mono Speedy 25 back in September). I've read that they will slowly start introducing preloved at select Winners/Marshalls locations. It will be interesting to see what appears in the future.


hi again - here is my bag, after almost 6 months. i think i read somewhere to do another layer around this time. the day after i conditioned it with the kiwi, i did try a drop of water and it just beaded up


----------



## SimplyB

itsmree said:


> hi again - here is my bag, after almost 6 months. i think i read somewhere to do another layer around this time. the day after i conditioned it with the kiwi, i did try a drop of water and it just beaded up




That's a lovely bag!  Thanks for the pic...so glad Kiwi works as it's readily available for us Canadians! (I heard many LV owners use Apple conditioner but that's hard to find up here).  Thanks again for the info!


----------



## Dahls

LuxeDeb said:


> Here it is... My new Fendi Petite 2Jours Leather Shopper in Saphire Plaster for $479! The trim is beige. I don't know why the name has petite in it, because it's a medium to large bag! I love that it's a recent bag and the pretty colors
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/fendi-p..._-1&siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-AK2lgrtb91ABpCmTQM3IAQ
> 
> View attachment 3362748
> 
> View attachment 3362749
> 
> View attachment 3362750




Beautiful!!


----------



## sparksfly

Bought this Rebecca Taylor jacket for $29. It said as-is but the as-is, is only pilling. The pilling is stretchy though and doesn't just come right off. Any suggestions on how to fix it?

It's got super soft leather trim as well:


----------



## ememtiny

Fendi Monster tote
$479 I think. It was up so high!!!


----------



## Leto

ememtiny said:


> Fendi Monster tote
> $479 I think. It was up so high!!!
> 
> View attachment 3366435




Where was that? Such a great price!


----------



## LuxeDeb

sparksfly said:


> Bought this Rebecca Taylor jacket for $29. It said as-is but the as-is, is only pilling. The pilling is stretchy though and doesn't just come right off. Any suggestions on how to fix it?
> 
> It's got super soft leather trim as well:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366394
> 
> View attachment 3366395
> 
> View attachment 3366397
> 
> View attachment 3366398
> 
> View attachment 3366404




Cute! Could you use a sweater puller/thread puller to pull the threads thru? I would try that.



ememtiny said:


> Fendi Monster tote
> $479 I think. It was up so high!!!
> 
> View attachment 3366435




Love it! You really scored!


----------



## sparksfly

LuxeDeb said:


> Cute! Could you use a sweater puller/thread puller to pull the threads thru? I would try that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! You really scored!




They actually come off if you pull them. It looks like the white was just shedding aside from that one in the photo I posted that is pulled. 

It's so soft. I just don't know if I wanna deal with it shedding like that all the time. 

Also scored this haute hippie silk dress for $29:







There a slight stain on the bottom. Any idea how to get it out? I was gonna give it to my sister for her birthday but not if I can't get the stain out.


----------



## Leto

sparksfly said:


> They actually come off if you pull them. It looks like the white was just shedding aside from that one in the photo I posted that is pulled.
> 
> It's so soft. I just don't know if I wanna deal with it shedding like that all the time.
> 
> Also scored this haute hippie silk dress for $29:
> View attachment 3366680
> 
> View attachment 3366681
> 
> View attachment 3366682
> 
> 
> There a slight stain on the bottom. Any idea how to get it out? I was gonna give it to my sister for her birthday but not if I can't get the stain out.




Looks like a oil stain!? I would try liquid dish soap.


----------



## SimplyB

Spotted today at Marshall's Canada (Heartland location):

Valentino Rockstud small red leather Trapeze bag $1500





Fendi wristlet with pink trim, $400


----------



## elation

SimplyB said:


> Found at Marshalls (Canada, Heartland location):
> 
> Pre-loved Louis Vuitton (I think it's the Cabas Piano tote bag???) $800.  Seemed in good shape, very faint water spots underneath on the vachetta.
> View attachment 3364571
> 
> View attachment 3364572
> View attachment 3364574
> 
> 
> Aquazurra shoes $500 size 9 (really cute in person...wish was my size!)
> View attachment 3364575




Wow!! Thanks for sharing! Might have to check it out tomorrow  didn't know they were beginning to sell pre-loved.


----------



## sparksfly

Leto said:


> Looks like a oil stain!? I would try liquid dish soap.




Thanks! I'm assuming someone had it at home and returned it. 

It didn't even say as is on it so I had no idea until I tried it on to check the fit.


----------



## lilac28

ememtiny said:


> Fendi Monster tote
> $479 I think. It was up so high!!!
> 
> View attachment 3366435



Love thist!


----------



## lilac28

SimplyB said:


> Spotted today at Marshall's Canada (Heartland location):
> 
> Valentino Rockstud small red leather Trapeze bag $1500
> 
> View attachment 3366841
> View attachment 3366844
> 
> 
> Fendi wristlet with pink trim, $400
> 
> View attachment 3366846



The Valentino is gorgeous! Gotta make the 401 drive to heartland soon. Do u know the  style of the Tory burch u saw ? They only seem to carry TB at runway events at my storres


----------



## SimplyB

lilac28 said:


> The Valentino is gorgeous! Gotta make the 401 drive to heartland soon. Do u know the  style of the Tory burch u saw ? They only seem to carry TB at runway events at my storres




Yes the Valentino was stunning in person (I would have bought it, but I just bought a red Gucci bag).

I'm not familiar with Tory Burch bags (love her sandals and beach wear).  I briefly glanced at the bag in passing. After a quick Google search, I *think* it was similar to this soft leather one ( the logo wasn't the size of the bag but at the top like this). 




In this colour pink:




The Marshalls at Heartland (on Britannia) seem to get a few Tory Burch totes (I've seen one pop up every month). I saw 2 grey/silver totes in a saffiano leather, about the same $.  There's a Tory Burch outlet at the premium outlets in Milton, so if you're making a trip on the 401, that would probably be a better bet if you are seeking a Tory Burch bag.

Hope this helps.  Happy shopping!


----------



## lilac28

SimplyB said:


> Yes the Valentino was stunning in person (I would have bought it, but I just bought a red Gucci bag).
> 
> I'm not familiar with Tory Burch bags (love her sandals and beach wear).  I briefly glanced at the bag in passing. After a quick Google search, I *think* it was similar to this soft leather one ( the logo wasn't the size of the bag but at the top like this).
> 
> View attachment 3367561
> 
> 
> In this colour pink:
> 
> View attachment 3367562
> 
> 
> The Marshalls at Heartland (on Britannia) seem to get a few Tory Burch totes (I've seen one pop up every month). I saw 2 grey/silver totes in a saffiano leather, about the same $.  There's a Tory Burch outlet at the premium outlets in Milton, so if you're making a trip on the 401, that would probably be a better bet if you are seeking a Tory Burch bag.
> 
> Hope this helps.  Happy shopping!



Thx so much for the info! I find that winners carries the older pieces from the boutique line and the outlet has a mix of MFF with a few pieces from the FP store


----------



## mpepe32

I found this at my local winners


----------



## mpepe32

Sorry about the pics being sideways. I don't really look for mj but thought it was cute, any opinions?


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Sorry about the pics being sideways. I don't really look for mj but thought it was cute, any opinions?



On my iPhone the pics are showing properly . I like the color but not a fan of the grommets..


----------



## SimplyB

lilac28 said:


> On my iPhone the pics are showing properly . I like the color but not a fan of the grommets..




+1.  Great colour, not sure about the grommets.


----------



## SimplyB

Spotted at Winners today (Heartland location):

This interesting Fendi wallet (half yellow painted). $400 (located in the jewelry section in the glass case)



Fendi cosmetic case $200



Saint Laurent crossbody $500 (I'm not familiar with this bag, but the leather seemed "plastic-like").  



Tons of Kate Spade stuff...lots of crossbody bags & totes (some in clearance section)












Cheers!


----------



## vornado

Bought helmet Lang leather jacket for $119 today


----------



## lilac28

SimplyB said:


> Spotted at Winners today (Heartland location):
> 
> This interesting Fendi wallet (half yellow painted). $400 (located in the jewelry section in the glass case)
> View attachment 3369061
> 
> 
> Fendi cosmetic case $200
> View attachment 3369062
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent crossbody $500 (I'm not familiar with this bag, but the leather seemed "plastic-like").
> View attachment 3369063
> 
> 
> Tons of Kate Spade stuff...lots of crossbody bags & totes (some in clearance section)
> 
> View attachment 3369065
> 
> View attachment 3369064
> 
> View attachment 3369066
> 
> View attachment 3369067
> 
> View attachment 3369068
> 
> 
> Cheers!



Love the pink quilted one, Thx for the eye candy! I think the best stuff ends up at Mississauga all the time!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Found this at my Marshalls shoe store for $6.99. I love sporadically finding luxury nail polishes! I got 2 NARS polishes a few months ago.


----------



## babycinnamon

bargainhunter95 said:


> Found this at my Marshalls shoe store for $6.99. I love sporadically finding luxury nail polishes! I got 2 NARS polishes a few months ago.




Wow that's amazing! I sure wish my tj maxx had Tom Ford polish!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

bargainhunter95 said:


> Found this at my Marshalls shoe store for $6.99. I love sporadically finding luxury nail polishes! I got 2 NARS polishes a few months ago.




Holy moly! I love finding Nars too, but Tom Ford is totally top tier!! Congrats....I'm gonna be running to Marshalls tomorrow with my fingers crossed


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

bargainhunter95 said:


> Found this at my Marshalls shoe store for $6.99. I love sporadically finding luxury nail polishes! I got 2 NARS polishes a few months ago.


 
You will love it! I have a TF polish that is the best polish I have every bought.


----------



## mpepe32

thanks for the opinions lilac and simpleb!  It went back, I think I was attracted to the price more than the style.


----------



## freepockets

SimplyB said:


> Spotted at Winners today (Heartland location):
> 
> This interesting Fendi wallet (half yellow painted). $400 (located in the jewelry section in the glass case)
> View attachment 3369061
> 
> 
> Fendi cosmetic case $200
> View attachment 3369062
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent crossbody $500 (I'm not familiar with this bag, but the leather seemed "plastic-like").
> View attachment 3369063
> 
> 
> Tons of Kate Spade stuff...lots of crossbody bags & totes (some in clearance section)
> 
> View attachment 3369065
> 
> View attachment 3369064
> 
> View attachment 3369066
> 
> View attachment 3369067
> 
> View attachment 3369068
> 
> 
> Cheers!


The black crossbody looks like it is from the men's collection!


----------



## SimplyB

bargainhunter95 said:


> Found this at my Marshalls shoe store for $6.99. I love sporadically finding luxury nail polishes! I got 2 NARS polishes a few months ago.




Awesome Tom Ford find!  

I like the pink nail polish you are wearing in the pic.  In the photo is appears to match a Gucci disco bag I just bought.  May I ask what the name/brand of polish it is?  Thanks!


----------



## SimplyB

mpepe32 said:


> thanks for the opinions lilac and simpleb!  It went back, I think I was attracted to the price more than the style.




No problem!  I find the prices at these stores (especially with that red sticker!) makes everything so attractive!


----------



## bargainhunter95

babycinnamon said:


> Wow that's amazing! I sure wish my tj maxx had Tom Ford polish!!





LuxeDeb said:


> Holy moly! I love finding Nars too, but Tom Ford is totally top tier!! Congrats....I'm gonna be running to Marshalls tomorrow with my fingers crossed





AmeeLVSBags said:


> You will love it! I have a TF polish that is the best polish I have every bought.





SimplyB said:


> Awesome Tom Ford find!
> 
> I like the pink nail polish you are wearing in the pic.  In the photo is appears to match a Gucci disco bag I just bought.  May I ask what the name/brand of polish it is?  Thanks!



Thanks everyone! I love the vibrant color. And SimplyB, it is NARS in the color Schiap, also a find from tjmaxx.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> thanks for the opinions lilac and simpleb!  It went back, I think I was attracted to the price more than the style.



Guilty of the same thing, sometimes the red clearance sticker suddenly makes an item that much more appealing lol ...


----------



## RackFanatic

Thought this was an interesting article to share on the thread. This happened in a TJ Maxx store in Northern Va. Buyer beware! 
https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...2-4015-8ea5-5770fdbf7bb5_story.html?tid=sm_tw


----------



## CaribeanQueen

RackFanatic said:


> Thought this was an interesting article to share on the thread. This happened in a TJ Maxx store in Northern Va. Buyer beware!
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...2-4015-8ea5-5770fdbf7bb5_story.html?tid=sm_tw


this individual is really despicable.  She was a active TPF member and used this space to create legitimacy.  Yes, the news mentioned TJ Maxx but it makes you wonder about all the high end department stores that are located near the TJ Maxx like NM, Gucci, Saks and others.  Their PR dept seems to have been successful in preventing their names from being linked.  I know this sends a chilling effect through the entire luxury community when she compromised the integrity of reputable companies with her action. I hope these highend stores invest in training their SAs about authenticity so they can weed out the bad apples that seek to profit.


----------



## bakeacookie

I'm a little wary of purchasing designer items through non boutiques now. :/ especially since employees at TJMaxx/ Marshalls/NR don't know brands well enough to be aware of illegitimate returns.


----------



## hellokimmiee

RackFanatic said:


> Thought this was an interesting article to share on the thread. This happened in a TJ Maxx store in Northern Va. Buyer beware!
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...2-4015-8ea5-5770fdbf7bb5_story.html?tid=sm_tw




This is so crazy and beyond. I'm glad her greediness gave her away. If she was smart enough to only do it here and there she may have never gotten caught. I wonder how many people out there are doing just that. It's honestly atrocious. 

Really makes me think twice about shopping here and means I will definitely get everything authenticated at the very least for peace of mind.


----------



## ThisVNchick

RackFanatic said:


> Thought this was an interesting article to share on the thread. This happened in a TJ Maxx store in Northern Va. Buyer beware!
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...2-4015-8ea5-5770fdbf7bb5_story.html?tid=sm_tw



The woman is from northern Virginia, but she did travel all over the US to do the returns (another article stated that she's been to at least 12 different states). There's a dedicated thread for this scammer on the eBay forum with more information. So anyone who's purchasing or have purchased should definitely consider getting the bag authenticated.


----------



## SimplyB

I've been cautious too, about expensive purchases at Marshalls.  They have recently implemented a return system (here in Canada...I'm sure US has this too), where the red carpet items must be returned with the special red plastic tag,  (which is apparently difficult to remove and put on fake ones???), receipt required and they take your ID info.  I've read that a fake was spotted at a Toronto location, so when I purchased a Gucci bag from Marshalls, I didn't remove the tags, and had it authenticated here on TPF first before removing the tag.  Back then I felt guilty for asking for authentication on a product bought at a legitimate store ( they're supposed to be diligent, right?). I don't feel so bad for asking now in light of that story (there's a thread with all the details on the eBay forum). The domino affect of that woman's actions is truly unbelievable.


----------



## SimplyB

RackFanatic said:


> Thought this was an interesting article to share on the thread. This happened in a TJ Maxx store in Northern Va. Buyer beware!
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...2-4015-8ea5-5770fdbf7bb5_story.html?tid=sm_tw




Thanks for sharing on this thread.  I just started reading about this case (on the eBay forum), and her actions definitely is a game changer (for me) on purchasing items not bought at boutiques.


----------



## ashlie

This scares me so much. It's not only tjmaxx or last call but also big department stores like saks and NM. Probably a year or two ago there was a woman who's husband had bought her a pair of CL's from saks. Long story short she made a video and posted it into YouTube. One of her subscribers told her they were fake. She brought them back and they were indeed fake. 
In a high end depart store that I am close to, I was talking a sales associate who had said that an inexperienced working took back a "fake" or "factory" moncler jacket!!! Obviously they had to take the loss but SA knew they couldn't sell a products made for factory/outlet because the quality isn't the same. But after hearing that...I wonder how many SA's either don't realize or don't care...


----------



## anthrosphere

I just received this gorgeous Valentino rockstud pouch crossbody at TJMaxx.com. It is gorgeous but I wish the strap was removable.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

bargainhunter95 said:


> Found this at my Marshalls shoe store for $6.99. I love sporadically finding luxury nail polishes! I got 2 NARS polishes a few months ago.



Ooo, very nice. The best I can ever find at my local Marshalls are a few random bottles of Butter London.


----------



## anthrosphere

anthrosphere said:


> I just received this gorgeous Valentino rockstud pouch crossbody at TJMaxx.com. It is gorgeous but I wish the strap was removable.



Forgot to mention the price: $699.99.


----------



## smalls

ThisVNchick said:


> The woman is from northern Virginia, but she did travel all over the US to do the returns (another article stated that she's been to at least 12 different states). There's a dedicated thread for this scammer on the eBay forum with more information. So anyone who's purchasing or have purchased should definitely consider getting the bag authenticated.



Does anyone know if she did returns to TJ Maxx online or only in store?  Online purchases come with a purple band on the item that can only be cut off and they don't allow returns without the attached purple band still attached.  Also the high end online items can only be mailed back and cannot be returned in store so they are a little more protected.  I looked at the eBay forum for the thread about this person and that had a link to another thread where someone called her out for selling a fake bag on eBay.  That bag is identical to the Fendi 2 Jours I bought from TJ Maxx online a couple months back.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

smalls said:


> Does anyone know if she did returns to TJ Maxx online or only in store?  Online purchases come with a purple band on the item that can only be cut off and they don't allow returns without the attached purple band still attached.  Also the high end online items can only be mailed back and cannot be returned in store so they are a little more protected.  I looked at the eBay forum for the thread about this person and that had a link to another thread where someone called her out for selling a fake bag on eBay.  That bag is identical to the Fendi 2 Jours I bought from TJ Maxx online a couple months back.




Have your bag authenticated for piece of mind.  We don't know what she did.  They mentioned the TJ Maxx in Massachusetts but she did her dirty deed across multiple states (12).


----------



## smalls

CaribeanQueen said:


> Have your bag authenticated for piece of mind.  We don't know what she did.  They mentioned the TJ Maxx in Massachusetts but she did her dirty deed across multiple states (12).



Thanks I will do that.  I probably should have all my TJ purchases authenticated after hearing about this.  I also have 2 Ysl bags bought from a Florida store.


----------



## SimplyB

CaribeanQueen said:


> Have your bag authenticated for piece of mind.  We don't know what she did.  They mentioned the TJ Maxx in Massachusetts but she did her dirty deed across multiple states (12).




+1.  I also read somewhere that some TJMaxx returns (in store) are sent to the online warehouse to sell online. Here in Canada, we don't have an online option for Marshalls/Winners but I was told that they often ship items between stores as certain items sell better at particular locations, and I assume they do the same in the US (???).


----------



## bagnutt

I was in the East Bay today and stopped by the Moraga TJ Maxx - my first time at that store to see the "runway" section.  Here is what I spied:

Fendi 2jours (they had two neutral colors)  $1699 
Fendi Shearling Light  $999


----------



## bagnutt

More bags from the Moraga TJ Maxx:

Gucci (not sure of the style name, but similar to Supreme Tote)  $799
Rag & Bone Flight satchel  $399

​


----------



## EGBDF

bagnutt said:


> I was in the East Bay today and stopped by the Moraga TJ Maxx - my first time at that store to see the "runway" section.  Here is what I spied:
> 
> Fendi 2jours (they had two neutral colors)  $1699
> Fendi Shearling Light  $999



That looks like a Longchamp Jeremy Scott behind the shearling


----------



## bagnutt

Designer shoes at TJ Maxx Moraga - most of the shoes were larger sizes, 38.5 +

Gucci T-strap studded toe pumps  $249, second markdown 
Saint Laurent Jade suede sandal (two colors, several pairs of each)  $239, second markdown


----------



## bagnutt

EGBDF said:


> That looks like a Longchamp Jeremy Scott behind the shearling


Good eye! That was on clearance for $199


----------



## bagnutt

More designer shoes found in the clearance section:

Alexander Wang ankle strap pumps  $79
Derek Lam Edria sandals  $79
Tod's Jelly T-strap tassel sandal  $49

Didn't take photos of all, there was also Trina Turk, Rag & Bone, DVF, etc.






​


----------



## bagnutt

And some accessories:

Gucci / Fendi wallets  $299 - 399
Alexis Bittar jewelry  
Cute Kate Spade accessories in neon palm print  $19 - 49


----------



## bagnutt

I was a little underwhelmed by the clothing selection, but they had a lot of Calypso St. Barth - good for summer vacations.  Tracy Reese dresses were also plentiful, most priced at $59.   

A Missoni dress caught my eye  $149
and they had a bunch of Lily Pulitzer shorts on clearance for $20 (size 0 only)


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> I was a little underwhelmed by the clothing selection, but they had a lot of Calypso St. Barth - good for summer vacations.  Tracy Reese dresses were also plentiful, most priced at $59.
> 
> A Missoni dress caught my eye  $149
> and they had a bunch of Lily Pulitzer shorts on clearance for $20 (size 0 only)




Thanks for posting! I've only been to that location once, do they ever get to deep markdowns?


----------



## natalia0128

I found this Victorinox Victoria Aspire Expandable Foldable Shopping Tote Bag for $29.00. It look similar to Long champ and good for travel. What Do you think is it a good deal?
I do not know about this branc


----------



## OrganizedHome

bagnutt said:


> Designer shoes at TJ Maxx Moraga - most of the shoes were larger sizes, 38.5 +
> 
> Gucci T-strap studded toe pumps  $249, second markdown
> Saint Laurent Jade suede sandal (two colors, several pairs of each)  $239, second markdown




I love those Gucci studded pumps. [emoji178]


----------



## bargainhunter95

natalia0128 said:


> I found this Victorinox Victoria Aspire Expandable Foldable Shopping Tote Bag for $29.00. It look similar to Long champ and good for travel. What Do you think is it a good deal?
> I do not know about this branc



I think that's a really good deal! Victorinox is an expensive traveling brand. I have luggage from them and they're very durable. Love the color too.


----------



## bagnutt

OrganizedHome said:


> I love those Gucci studded pumps. [emoji178]


Me too.  I tried them on, but I was swimming in them...


----------



## sdkitty

got this Max Studio dress for $15 (full retail tag $98)
(mine is black)


----------



## PrincessDarbe




----------



## Colaluvstrvl

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 3383160
> View attachment 3383162
> View attachment 3383163



So cute!! Love it!


----------



## LuxeDeb

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 3383160
> View attachment 3383162
> View attachment 3383163



Yowza! That one is worth buying at first markdown! Did you buy it????


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Of course I got it! It's my first monster. So excited.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

PrincessDarbe said:


> Of course I got it! It's my first monster. So excited.


Very cute bag! Congrats on your find.


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> Of course I got it! It's my first monster. So excited.



So cute! Glad you bought it. Congrats !


----------



## hautestuffx

Has anyone come across any Givenchy Pandora Mini bags?


----------



## yakusoku.af

hautestuffx said:


> Has anyone come across any Givenchy Pandora Mini bags?


I saw one a few months ago at Honolulu Tj Maxx. I think it was $800 or $900? I wanted to see if it would make it to markdowns but it sold in a week or two. 
They have a denim Pandora medium right now, I can't remember the price but it's been there for over a month.


----------



## hautestuffx

yakusoku.af said:


> I saw one a few months ago at Honolulu Tj Maxx. I think it was $800 or $900? I wanted to see if it would make it to markdowns but it sold in a week or two.
> They have a denim Pandora medium right now, I can't remember the price but it's been there for over a month.



Thank you. I am going to continue looking, but I think I'm too late on all the sale bags.


----------



## bagnutt

General question: doesn't TJs roll out the yellow clearance tags around end of June / early July?


----------



## ngotasian

bagnutt said:


> General question: doesn't TJs roll out the yellow clearance tags around end of June / early July?


I think it's in early July.


----------



## miniannie88

Saw these cuties at Winners Alexis-Nihon (Montreal) today. 
-Kate Spade emerson place vivenna 229$ (but there is an earlier post for the same in fushia for 199$...) 


-YSL CLASSIC BABY DUFFLE BAG in beige 999$ 


-MK ceramic watchon sale 200$ (retail 495$)


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Anyone using website for runway items? I had a Gucci bag in my cart with a clearance price. However, when i clicked to checkout, bag was removed from my cart and back to full price. Do I need to checkout immediately? I took time to add other items before I checked out. Perhaps speed is the key.


----------



## Peach08

miniannie88 said:


> Saw these cuties at Winners Alexis-Nihon (Montreal) today.
> -Kate Spade emerson place vivenna 229$ (but there is an earlier post for the same in fushia for 199$...)
> View attachment 3392005
> 
> -YSL CLASSIC BABY DUFFLE BAG in beige 999$
> View attachment 3392006
> 
> -MK ceramic watchon sale 200$ (retail 495$)
> View attachment 3392007



Been looking for that YSL to show up ! 
I haven't been to the Alexis-nihon store in a while as I usually go to Montreal-trust or marche-central!

Do you find the selection is better there?


----------



## miniannie88

Peach08 said:


> Been looking for that YSL to show up !
> I haven't been to the Alexis-nihon store in a while as I usually go to Montreal-trust or marche-central!
> 
> Do you find the selection is better there?


I think they are similar in selection, because I found my YSL at Alexis-Nihon (avatar pic) and my Givenchy at Montreal trust.. I always do both Winners when I'm at downtown 
Did you try Winners Marche Central?


----------



## Peach08

miniannie88 said:


> I think they are similar in selection, because I found my YSL at Alexis-Nihon (avatar pic) and my Givenchy at Montreal trust.. I always do both Winners when I'm at downtown
> Did you try Winners Marche Central?



I usually go to marche central as I work close
Which is both a good and bad thing lol 

I have found some amazing deals notably a Celine trio bag that I regret not purchasing as it was missing the third pouch


----------



## bargainhunter95

I found a lot of J Crew stuff and one Madewell shirt with prices ranging from $7.99-$9.99. Some came from the factory outlet and others from the main store. Such good prices if you like the brand!


----------



## bargainhunter95




----------



## Raffaluv

Good finds you guys! Scored a great classic s/s Lacoste polo for my Brother - the white rarely are around come sale time in his size $89.50 for $39.99! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Unfortunately, I can't find any more of the Tom Ford nail polishes but I did snag these Nars ones for $7.99 for each set! What a steal!


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> Anyone using website for runway items? I had a Gucci bag in my cart with a clearance price. However, when i clicked to checkout, bag was removed from my cart and back to full price. Do I need to checkout immediately? I took time to add other items before I checked out. Perhaps speed is the key.



I've never purchased online. But I have noticed on one day a designer purse is "on sale" at a much lower price; and the very next day, it's back up to full price. Don't know how they do designer purse sales online, but it seems really screwy to me !!


----------



## anthrosphere

PrincessDarbe said:


> Anyone using website for runway items? I had a Gucci bag in my cart with a clearance price. However, when i clicked to checkout, bag was removed from my cart and back to full price. Do I need to checkout immediately? I took time to add other items before I checked out. Perhaps speed is the key.



I ordered quite a few runway items from TJ Maxx and had no problems. I also took my time browsing, researching on the item, and deciding before I checked out. Some of the items were either marked down, had the "almost gone" message on it, and all of my items were shipped. Sorry you had that issue!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

anthrosphere said:


> I ordered quite a few runway items from TJ Maxx and had no problems. I also took my time browsing, researching on the item, and deciding before I checked out. Some of the items were either marked down, had the "almost gone" message on it, and all of my items were shipped. Sorry you had that issue!


Thanks for the comments.  I'll keep trying.


----------



## anthrosphere

PrincessDarbe said:


> Thanks for the comments.  I'll keep trying.


I just received my TJM package today and it is supposed to contain 2 McQueen items: a continental wallet and a scarf. I realized that upon opening the package, that my Alexander McQueen wallet was stolen. It was shipped from UPS Surepost then delivered via USPS. The package had the designer box and dustbag but the wallet was nowhere to be found. I am so upset as I was looking forward to receiving it today. Thankfully, my McQueen scarf was delivered safely and didn't seem to be tampered with. The wallet was a different story, though. I did contact both TJM and USPS and they're going to help me find the wallet. This sucks!!

I would definitely be careful when ordering from TJM. Make sure when you receive the package, open it up right away and make sure everything is in there. I've ordered many designer items from TJM and this is the first time it happened to me. I'm pissed off. On the bright side though, TJM has great customer service and they promised they're going to help me out with the investigation. I still will order things from them but I probably won't touch the runway items anymore. I don't want to go through this hassle again.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

PrincessDarbe said:


> Anyone using website for runway items? I had a Gucci bag in my cart with a clearance price. However, when i clicked to checkout, bag was removed from my cart and back to full price. Do I need to checkout immediately? I took time to add other items before I checked out. Perhaps speed is the key.


FYI I noticed that the Gucci bags that TJ Maxx carries online are usually what's available on the Gucci website in the sale section (I think the sale is over now). TJ Maxx has them marked up an additional $200-$300 than the actual Gucci website.


----------



## bagnutt

bargainhunter95 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't find any more of the Tom Ford nail polishes but I did snag these Nars ones for $7.99 for each set! What a steal!


Which location?? NARS is my fave and I never see it at TJM or Marshalls.


----------



## babycinnamon

bargainhunter95 said:


> Unfortunately, I can't find any more of the Tom Ford nail polishes but I did snag these Nars ones for $7.99 for each set! What a steal!



Wow ! What a steal! 

Sorta off topic but if anyone is familiar with Formula X nail polish (Sephora), I found three-pack sets of full-size polish at Ross Dress for Less for $4.99. The polishes are usually $12 apiece iirc..


----------



## bargainhunter95

bagnutt said:


> Which location?? NARS is my fave and I never see it at TJM or Marshalls.


I bought them in Hartsdale, NY. We rarely get anything good, so it was a nice surprise.


----------



## bagnutt

Thanks, I will hit up my local store after work!  I have a return to make anyway...


----------



## bargainhunter95

babycinnamon said:


> Wow ! What a steal!
> 
> Sorta off topic but if anyone is familiar with Formula X nail polish (Sephora), I found three-pack sets of full-size polish at Ross Dress for Less for $4.99. The polishes are usually $12 apiece iirc..


Thanks! And that's a really good price for those sephora ones. I haven't tried them though. Is the formula good? 
I wish I had a Ross near me but there are none in NY.


----------



## babycinnamon

bargainhunter95 said:


> Thanks! And that's a really good price for those sephora ones. I haven't tried them though. Is the formula good?
> I wish I had a Ross near me but there are none in NY.



Yes! I have a whole bunch I bought for full price..I especially love the glitter/holographic ones. 

I've seen formula x at tjmaxx/marshalls but it's 1 bottle for $3.99. I was SO surprised to find it at Ross. Despite seeing these formula x polishes, I usually only see off-brand (brands I don't know anyway) beauty items at Ross.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted

Rockstuds / 38 / $849.99


----------



## SEWDimples

Alexis Bittar ring. Clearance for $59.


----------



## bagnutt

Super cheap Korres bath and body products at my local Marshalls ~ 70% off.  I saw hand cream, body butter and body scrub.

Still hunting for the NARS nail polishes!!


----------



## bargainhunter95

babycinnamon said:


> Yes! I have a whole bunch I bought for full price..I especially love the glitter/holographic ones.
> 
> I've seen formula x at tjmaxx/marshalls but it's 1 bottle for $3.99. I was SO surprised to find it at Ross. Despite seeing these formula x polishes, I usually only see off-brand (brands I don't know anyway) beauty items at Ross.


I'll have to try it then! And yess, those off brand ones are a definite no no.


----------



## Ajx

bagnutt said:


> Super cheap Korres bath and body products at my local Marshalls ~ 70% off.  I saw hand cream, body butter and body scrub.
> 
> Still hunting for the NARS nail polishes!!



I saw korres guava gift sets (shower gel, lotion and hand cream) for $15 and a good amount of NARS nail polish. Both the Pierre Hardy sets and the individual bottles all for $7.99. They're out there!!!


----------



## lms910

My find from TK Maxx on my recent visit to London. See by Chloe dress for approx$80


----------



## sparksfly

My local store had tons of Nars polishes for $7.99. A few glosses for $9.99 but no colors I was loving.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

Hi everyone,
This is my first deal that I have ever found at tj maxx. It's a Derek lam skirt for $39!!! Retails for close to $500!!!


----------



## sparksfly




----------



## Aluxe

Hey ladies I'm in manhattan. Any suggestions on the best tjmaxx to visit? I'm in the mood for a new bag. Thx!

I'm currently at 45th and Lexington


----------



## ashlie

Aluxe said:


> Hey ladies I'm in manhattan. Any suggestions on the best tjmaxx to visit? I'm in the mood for a new bag. Thx!
> 
> I'm currently at 45th and Lexington



Heard on the rack thread there were a lot of designer shoes at union square. Maybe bags as well? Hth!


----------



## coolgrly

I stopped by the Honolulu Ward TJMaxx yesterday.  No yellow tags yet but some of the Runway items were marked with a 3rd red tag.  I got a Halston Heritage Dress and Kate Spade (retail $798) dress for $29 each, Haute HIppie top $10 and 2 Parker dresses $15 each!  One Parker dress was marked $15 and the rest were $29 so I asked an associate about the difference and she said it depended on the date the dresses were received.  The dates were the same so they marked the other down to $15.


----------



## kramer125

Sent from my SM-G920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## lvusr1

Went to my local TJ Maxx and found a sale Alexander Wang Diego Bucket in Black marked down to $119! I picked it up and changed bags right away! So happy!


----------



## Leto

Hi ladies, I posted this in the Nordstrom Rack thread as well but wanted to let you know that I found a Chloe Baylee at Burlington! Most amazing find ever. Especially because I never expected to see that at Burlington. Usually I only find good stuff at the rack.


----------



## bagnutt

Went to my nearest "runway" TJM and the section was cleaned out!!! I have never seen it so empty. They did 3rd red tag markdowns as some others have noted and there was like nothing left LOL. They did second markdowns in accessories, but didn't find anything my style. 

I spotted some Linda Farrow/Parabal Gurung and Chloe sunnies and a couple of Balenciaga cuffs (not clearance tagged though). 

Had to post one of the worst mistags I have ever encountered!!


----------



## bagnutt

Leto said:


> Hi ladies, I posted this in the Nordstrom Rack thread as well but wanted to let you know that I found a Chloe Baylee at Burlington! Most amazing find ever. Especially because I never expected to see that at Burlington. Usually I only find good stuff at the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429251



Love that bag!


----------



## Leto

bagnutt said:


> Love that bag!



Thank you! I haven't worn it yet but I can't wait to take it out.


----------



## bussbuss

Leto said:


> Hi ladies, I posted this in the Nordstrom Rack thread as well but wanted to let you know that I found a Chloe Baylee at Burlington! Most amazing find ever. Especially because I never expected to see that at Burlington. Usually I only find good stuff at the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429251


Wow amazing find.....how much was it and what locatiom Burlington?

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Leto

bussbuss said:


> Wow amazing find.....how much was it and what locatiom Burlington?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


From the Fairfax store, for $359. But the manager who unlocked the bag told me that this was the very first time they received a designer item like this. So lucky that I found it. I usually don't even look at their bags but luckily it was hanging at the front of the isle or I would have missed it. I only saw it at my second pass by too and I couldn't believe my eyes


----------



## nucleii

Tory Burch dress for $180.00 CAD. I didn't buy it though as I was browsing during lunch break and I didn't get to try it on. 

There was also a lot of Kate Spade outlet and boutique items


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Tj Maxx Honolulu 
$999.99


Also spotted a lady walking to the register with a navy Balenciaga city with gold hardware TAG said $1399.99 I think


----------



## tickedoffchick

Leto said:


> From the Fairfax store, for $359. But the manager who unlocked the bag told me that this was the very first time they received a designer item like this. So lucky that I found it. I usually don't even look at their bags but luckily it was hanging at the front of the isle or I would have missed it. I only saw it at my second pass by too and I couldn't believe my eyes


After you posted I did an online search and discovered that the Burlington Coat Factory has an online store with a designer section now -- including Chloe, so maybe this was a return from an online purchase? I'd be stunned to find anything high end in my local Burlington - it's usually so picked over anyway. Great score! (I have the Baylee zip version and it is a fantastic bag - you will love yours!)


----------



## Leto

tickedoffchick said:


> After you posted I did an online search and discovered that the Burlington Coat Factory has an online store with a designer section now -- including Chloe, so maybe this was a return from an online purchase? I'd be stunned to find anything high end in my local Burlington - it's usually so picked over anyway. Great score! (I have the Baylee zip version and it is a fantastic bag - you will love yours!)



You're probably right about that. I wonder if they do store returns for online orders. I hope whoever orders from there and returns to my store will do this more often [emoji57] I usually score on work out clothing and radomes things. They had Essie nail polish once. Every once in a while I would find nice designer jeans. You never know what you find. 
Thank you! I love the Baylee zip version as well. Really nice bags. The Chloe forum seems pretty dead. I posted there and nobody replied at all. So weird.


----------



## LABAG

I found the blanknyc suede vest while browsing on Wednesday. Its nice but I heavy , and I live in the south so passed. I did find distressed Hudson  skinny jeans for 69.97. They fit perfect and had to splurge!. Lastly AQ CANDLES -wonderful scent!-lone cypress for 12.99 -they retail for 25.00 at major department stores.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Leto said:


> Hi ladies, I posted this in the Nordstrom Rack thread as well but wanted to let you know that I found a Chloe Baylee at Burlington! Most amazing find ever. Especially because I never expected to see that at Burlington. Usually I only find good stuff at the rack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429251


All of my local Burlingtons are messy disorganized trash heaps. Broken carts, jewelry in big tangled up balls, disgusting bathrooms that NEVER have tissue or soap. Cashiers with awful attitudes.  If an item is NOT covered in weird suspicious stains, it's broken with things missing or torn. Total crappola. I sometimes find decent towels and bedding-SOMETIMES. I Have to travel to all 3 locations to find a complete set.  If one of the stores ever received a Chloe I guarantee it would end up under someone's shopping cart wheels or covered in stains. That's a great find though!!


----------



## Leto

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> All of my local Burlingtons are messy disorganized trash heaps. Broken carts, jewelry in big tangled up balls, disgusting bathrooms that NEVER have tissue or soap. Cashiers with awful attitudes.  If an item is NOT covered in weird suspicious stains, it's broken with things missing or torn. Total crappola. I sometimes find decent towels and bedding-SOMETIMES. I Have to travel to all 3 locations to find a complete set.  If one of the stores ever received a Chloe I guarantee it would end up under someone's shopping cart wheels or covered in stains. That's a great find though!!



Haha, I'm sorry. I have seen one of those before too. My fiancé actually hates the location I go to because it's not that nice but it's definitely not as bad as you described yours. Luckily the Chloe was locked up with a bunch of MK bags so at least nobody ruined it. 
I also once traveled to different locations to find a complete set. The one store looked pretty new and was actually nice. My store is in need of a renovation. I wonder if the Burlington stores in NY or CA (if they have them) are even nicer and get good stuff in...


----------



## meowmix318

Leto said:


> Haha, I'm sorry. I have seen one of those before too. My fiancé actually hates the location I go to because it's not that nice but it's definitely not as bad as you described yours. Luckily the Chloe was locked up with a bunch of MK bags so at least nobody ruined it.
> I also once traveled to different locations to find a complete set. The one store looked pretty new and was actually nice. My store is in need of a renovation. I wonder if the Burlington stores in NY or CA (if they have them) are even nicer and get good stuff in...



I live in So Cal and I am not a fan of Burlington. I have never seen my reply nice high end brands. But I don't shop frequently. But I have seen Vince in Burlington stores.


----------



## Leto

meowmix318 said:


> I live in So Cal and I am not a fan of Burlington. I have never seen my reply nice high end brands. But I don't shop frequently. But I have seen Vince in Burlington stores.



Funny you mention Vince. I think it was even in this thread that someone posted a Vince find from Burlington and it made me go to my store because I was hoping to find some cheap Vince too. I also saw someone post a Moncler jacket for $60ish and I was hoping to find that at my rack. Was disappointed to not find those haha but little did I know that it would still be worth the trip


----------



## bargainhunter95

Since you guys are on the topic of Burlington....  My one's actually have a ton of designer bc no one in those areas knows the brand so more for me! I found a ton of Equipment silk tops for $12-$17 last week. I remember last winter I bought lots of Rebecca Minkoff dresses for $13 and Elie Tahari jackets/tops for $15. I guess it just depends on your location.


----------



## bargainhunter95

Also, I think yellow tags will start next week. I remember I posted on here last summer on August 10 about how my tj's and marshalls all hit yellow. Commence the sales!


----------



## cwxx

These yellow tags are taking forever, everything is so picked over! I saw a shirt the other day that three red tags, and the second red tag was priced lower than the third one (stuck very haphazardly on top). At least I found this swarovski wrap bracelet for $20:


----------



## bagnutt

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> All of my local Burlingtons are messy disorganized trash heaps. Broken carts, jewelry in big tangled up balls, disgusting bathrooms that NEVER have tissue or soap. Cashiers with awful attitudes.  If an item is NOT covered in weird suspicious stains, it's broken with things missing or torn. Total crappola. I sometimes find decent towels and bedding-SOMETIMES. I Have to travel to all 3 locations to find a complete set.  If one of the stores ever received a Chloe I guarantee it would end up under someone's shopping cart wheels or covered in stains. That's a great find though!!



LOL! Hilarious post [emoji2]
I haven't shopped there in years for mainly these reasons. Reminds me of Ross which I also don't visit. I must admit I am curious now to see if they have stepped up their game as of late.


----------



## mpepe32

Found this ps in perfect condition for myself today at heartland winners and a nice pair of joes jeans for the dh. The only other designer thing I saw was a Fendi cosmetic pouch withe the graffiti logo on it for $199.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> All of my local Burlingtons are messy disorganized trash heaps. Broken carts, jewelry in big tangled up balls, disgusting bathrooms that NEVER have tissue or soap. Cashiers with awful attitudes.  If an item is NOT covered in weird suspicious stains, it's broken with things missing or torn. Total crappola. I sometimes find decent towels and bedding-SOMETIMES. I Have to travel to all 3 locations to find a complete set.  If one of the stores ever received a Chloe I guarantee it would end up under someone's shopping cart wheels or covered in stains. That's a great find though!!



You made me spit out my tea!
That's the way I would describe my store. Maybe you've been shopping at the same one.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

HandbagDiva354 said:


> You made me spit out my tea!
> That's the way I would describe my store. Maybe you've been shopping at the same one.


Sorry LOL!! We used to have these stores called AJ Wright, HORRIFIC!! it was way worse. You would have to pick up items from the floor in order to walk around. The dressing rooms were always full of ink tags due to astronomical theft, the sales associates got into a screaming match once over who was going to clean up all the crap thrown everywhere, this was in front of customers.  Dirty used bras and clothes in the racks, panties hanging off the sunglasses, open food, clothes with cart track marks all over them, worn filthy shoes on the shelves. I guess 9.99 was just too much to pay. They shut them ALL DOWN!  Our Forever 21 is a total disaster area also, It's like a bomb went off and scattered cheap cheesey clothing EVERYWHERE and it looks like this on the regular. Instore shopping sucks! I take pics just so my mom can see how bad it really is. Words can't always describe it LOL!!


----------



## bargainhunter95

Guess what, everyone. I wandered into one of my tj Maxx's and YELLOW GALORE! I'm pretty mad that I didn't go earlier since I was expecting it to start on Wednesday. I found some good stuff but I'll post em when I get home. Good luck everyone and I can't wait to see what you guys find.


----------



## bagnutt

OK so my local Burlington is still a dump [emoji4]

I saw these Prada Baroque sunnies for $60, although they look like someone wore them for about a year and then returned them.

They had a pair of Jimmy Choo moto boots for $600 ( online return). Saw these exact same boots at the Rack last week for $299 - full line Nordstrom store transfer with dustbag and box. So yeah, I haven't been missing much!!


----------



## meowmix318

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Sorry LOL!! We used to have these stores called AJ Wright, HORRIFIC!! it was way worse. You would have to pick up items from the floor in order to walk around. The dressing rooms were always full of ink tags due to astronomical theft, the sales associates got into a screaming match once over who was going to clean up all the crap thrown everywhere, this was in front of customers.  Dirty used bras and clothes in the racks, panties hanging off the sunglasses, open food, clothes with cart track marks all over them, worn filthy shoes on the shelves. I guess 9.99 was just too much to pay. They shut them ALL DOWN!  Our Forever 21 is a total disaster area also, It's like a bomb went off and scattered cheap cheesey clothing EVERYWHERE and it looks like this on the regular. Instore shopping sucks! I take pics just so my mom can see how bad it really is. Words can't always describe it LOL!!


Gross. Sounds disgusting. What city/ country is this?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Sorry LOL!! We used to have these stores called AJ Wright, HORRIFIC!! it was way worse. You would have to pick up items from the floor in order to walk around. The dressing rooms were always full of ink tags due to astronomical theft, the sales associates got into a screaming match once over who was going to clean up all the crap thrown everywhere, this was in front of customers.  Dirty used bras and clothes in the racks, panties hanging off the sunglasses, open food, clothes with cart track marks all over them, worn filthy shoes on the shelves. I guess 9.99 was just too much to pay. They shut them ALL DOWN!  Our Forever 21 is a total disaster area also, It's like a bomb went off and scattered cheap cheesey clothing EVERYWHERE and it looks like this on the regular. Instore shopping sucks! I take pics just so my mom can see how bad it really is. Words can't always describe it LOL!!



That's the way our Dollar General store and Family Dollar stores are. I tried to run in quickly to buy Tide , it looked like a war zone. I'll try to remember to take pictures the next time I'm in that area. Shoppers are always yelling at the cashiers about it being messy. It's like a maze with pallets blocking the aisles and boxes all over the floor.


----------



## bagnutt

bargainhunter95 said:


> Guess what, everyone. I wandered into one of my tj Maxx's and YELLOW GALORE! I'm pretty mad that I didn't go earlier since I was expecting it to start on Wednesday. I found some good stuff but I'll post em when I get home. Good luck everyone and I can't wait to see what you guys find.



I ran in and found a couple of t-shirts, but nothing noteworthy. Yellow tags on clothes only - the accessories manager told me that her dept will get yellow tagged at the end of August. 

The Rockstuds I saw there a few weeks ago sold, but they still have a pair of YSL patent red tributes for $700 (not clearance) that have been sitting around for 3+ months...


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

meowmix318 said:


> Gross. Sounds disgusting. What city/ country is this?





HandbagDiva354 said:


> That's the way our Dollar General store and Family Dollar stores are. I tried to run in quickly to buy Tide , it looked like a war zone. I'll try to remember to take pictures the next time I'm in that area. Shoppers are always yelling at the cashiers about it being messy. It's like a maze with pallets blocking the aisles and boxes all over the floor.


My daughter used to work in a family dollar as the assistant manager while in nursing school. Meth/Heroin addicts were stealing everything that wasn't nailed down. The last straw was her having a gun pointed in her face during a robbery, she quit! Some stores/areas just draw the worst of the worst. One of our dollar tree's is like that with the boxes stacked 5 or 6 feet high all the time, that is dangerous and a lawsuit waiting to happen. Do they care? NOPE!


----------



## louvigilante

bagnutt said:


> I ran in and found a couple of t-shirts, but nothing noteworthy. Yellow tags on clothes only - the accessories manager told me that her dept will get yellow tagged at the end of August.
> 
> The Rockstuds I saw there a few weeks ago sold, but they still have a pair of YSL patent red tributes for $700 (not clearance) that have been sitting around for 3+ months...



How funny, our store was everything but the clothes.


----------



## lms910

Some good new arrivals at mine


----------



## lms910

The brown balenciaga was gorgeous!!


----------



## Designervintage

Hi ladies! I was at my local TJ Maxx today and found a pretty spectacular Christopher Kane jacket and top, for even more spectacular prices [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LuxeDeb

Designervintage said:


> Hi ladies! I was at my local TJ Maxx today and found a pretty spectacular Christopher Kane jacket and top, for even more spectacular prices [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435456
> View attachment 3435457
> View attachment 3435458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435459
> View attachment 3435460
> 
> View attachment 3435461



Wow, those are both gorgeous! And the prices...I nearly fainted! And you even get fancy hangers at TK Maxx


----------



## a510g

Hit a bunch of tj maxxes looking for yellow tags, but didn't see anything great. Did pop by a Burlington and found these prada sunnies for just $30 (they are actually in perfect condition because they were in a display glass, unfortunately did not come with a case), as well as some frame denim jeans. It can look like a mess in there but there are certainly bargains to be found!


----------



## Leto

a510g said:


> Hit a bunch of tj maxxes looking for yellow tags, but didn't see anything great. Did pop by a Burlington and found these prada sunnies for just $30 (they are actually in perfect condition because they were in a display glass, unfortunately did not come with a case), as well as some frame denim jeans. It can look like a mess in there but there are certainly bargains to be found!
> View attachment 3435887
> View attachment 3435888
> 
> View attachment 3435889



Love the sunglasses. I have to check the display at my Burlington out. I never really look at that. I'm not familiar with the jeans brand though but they look nice. I once found a pair of Hudson jeans for $11!


----------



## remy12

Designervintage said:


> Hi ladies! I was at my local TJ Maxx today and found a pretty spectacular Christopher Kane jacket and top, for even more spectacular prices
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435456
> View attachment 3435457
> View attachment 3435458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435459
> View attachment 3435460
> 
> View attachment 3435461





Designervintage said:


> Hi ladies! I was at my local TJ Maxx today and found a pretty spectacular Christopher Kane jacket and top, for even more spectacular prices [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435456
> View attachment 3435457
> View attachment 3435458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435459
> View attachment 3435460
> 
> View attachment 3435461



Love them both. Congrats.


----------



## anthrosphere

My Saint Laurent Baby Duffle from tjmaxx.com $590 originally $1,090. It is so cute and holds alot. The zipper is really rough, though. I hope with use it will soften up. I love the suede interior, it is so luxurious and soft. The hardware can be better quality but overall I love this bag. The size is perfect!


----------



## koko100

anthrosphere said:


> My Saint Laurent Baby Duffle from tjmaxx.com $590 originally $1,090. It is so cute and holds alot. The zipper is really rough, though. I hope with use it will soften up. I love the suede interior, it is so luxurious and soft. The hardware can be better quality but overall I love this bag. The size is perfect!



Very cute purse! Love the color!


----------



## anthrosphere

koko100 said:


> Very cute purse! Love the color!



Thank you!!


----------



## katran26

Designervintage said:


> Hi ladies! I was at my local TJ Maxx today and found a pretty spectacular Christopher Kane jacket and top, for even more spectacular prices [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3435456
> View attachment 3435457
> View attachment 3435458
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435459
> View attachment 3435460
> 
> View attachment 3435461



The 2nd top is AMAZING!! Wow.


----------



## LuxeDeb

anthrosphere said:


> My Saint Laurent Baby Duffle from tjmaxx.com $590 originally $1,090. It is so cute and holds alot. The zipper is really rough, though. I hope with use it will soften up. I love the suede interior, it is so luxurious and soft. The hardware can be better quality but overall I love this bag. The size is perfect!



Gorgeous! Bubblegum pink....love! Seriously, if I had seen it I totally would have ordered it


----------



## anthrosphere

LuxeDeb said:


> Gorgeous! Bubblegum pink....love! Seriously, if I had seen it I totally would have ordered it



Thank you Deb!


----------



## Peach08

Lots of Opening Ceremony shoes at my local winners - between 30-55$

Got these espadrilles for 30$ retail 250$


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Peach08 said:


> Lots of Opening Ceremony shoes at my local winners - between 30-55$
> 
> Got these espadrilles for 30$ retail 250$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438709


I did see those too at Winners last week on clearance. None in my size though.


----------



## Peach08

Lots of these joie heels as well for 24$
Unfortunately none in my size


----------



## babycinnamon

Check the sunglasses section! I found four pairs of Quay sunglasses for 14.99 apiece at Marshalls! They even had 1 pair of the Chrisspy collab ones. 

I can list the style names I found when I get home.


----------



## elle woods

Does anyone know when the designer events start for winners and marshalls in Canada? I remember last summer it was sometime in August.


----------



## mpepe32

i think its the thursday in september after labour day


----------



## bargainhunter95

Got this Vince leather jacket for $150.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Did anyone have any luck with yellow tags this time? I'm behind on my posting. There were no handbags whatsoever this time. They were long gone weeks ago & the clothing was too damaged to consider. The jewelry doesn't usually make it as low as the clothing, but I found a few things the day they started.

Really happy with my 3 Alexis Bittar pieces. I'm over the moon about the Alexis Bittar Elements Dark Alchemy Raven Cameo earrings! The Raven is black agate with a mother of pearl background. They were on 2nd red tag, which is sometimes the same pricing as yellow tag in jewelry. I wasn't about to lose $395 earrings for $69 in hopes of a yellow and tag though!


----------



## lyssia817

This is a Winners find.  Kate Spade mini bucket bag(it's surprisingly roomy for being so small) for $15.00.  It had a small tear where the drawstring is threaded through, but I glued it back together.  I saw it a few months ago for $189.99, not sure why the current price tag says $34.99 but I'm not complaining.


----------



## meowmix318

lyssia817 said:


> This is a Winners find.  Kate Spade mini bucket bag(it's surprisingly roomy for being so small) for $15.00.  It had a small tear where the drawstring is threaded through, but I glued it back together.  I saw it a few months ago for $189.99, not sure why the current price tag says $34.99 but I'm not complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443537
> View attachment 3443538



Mistagged? Great in your favor


----------



## mpepe32

lyssia817 said:


> This is a Winners find.  Kate Spade mini bucket bag(it's surprisingly roomy for being so small) for $15.00.  It had a small tear where the drawstring is threaded through, but I glued it back together.  I saw it a few months ago for $189.99, not sure why the current price tag says $34.99 but I'm not complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443537
> View attachment 3443538


that's awesome!  congrats!!!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

LuxeDeb said:


> Did anyone have any luck with yellow tags this time? I'm behind on my posting. There were no handbags whatsoever this time. They were long gone weeks ago & the clothing was too damaged to consider. The jewelry doesn't usually make it as low as the clothing, but I found a few things the day they started.
> 
> Really happy with my 3 Alexis Bittar pieces. I'm over the moon about the Alexis Bittar Elements Dark Alchemy Raven Cameo earrings! The Raven is black agate with a mother of pearl background. They were on 2nd red tag, which is sometimes the same pricing as yellow tag in jewelry. I wasn't about to lose $395 earrings for $69 in hopes of a yellow and tag though!
> 
> View attachment 3443295
> 
> View attachment 3443296


I bought a gray camouflage G Shock by Casio for 45.00, yellow tag. I love G Shock's. The jewelry cases were chock full of yellow stickers but no one seemed to be interested.


----------



## bagnutt

lyssia817 said:


> This is a Winners find.  Kate Spade mini bucket bag(it's surprisingly roomy for being so small) for $15.00.  It had a small tear where the drawstring is threaded through, but I glued it back together.  I saw it a few months ago for $189.99, not sure why the current price tag says $34.99 but I'm not complaining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3443537
> View attachment 3443538


Cheaper than thrift store pricing!


----------



## honey_babee

wow im so jealous. Those jeans are amazing


----------



## honey_babee

a510g said:


> Hit a bunch of tj maxxes looking for yellow tags, but didn't see anything great. Did pop by a Burlington and found these prada sunnies for just $30 (they are actually in perfect condition because they were in a display glass, unfortunately did not come with a case), as well as some frame denim jeans. It can look like a mess in there but there are certainly bargains to be found!
> View attachment 3435887
> View attachment 3435888
> 
> View attachment 3435889


so jealous, those jeans are such a great steal!
which tj is this?


----------



## honey_babee

bargainhunter95 said:


> Since you guys are on the topic of Burlington....  My one's actually have a ton of designer bc no one in those areas knows the brand so more for me! I found a ton of Equipment silk tops for $12-$17 last week. I remember last winter I bought lots of Rebecca Minkoff dresses for $13 and Elie Tahari jackets/tops for $15. I guess it just depends on your location.


omgg, which one did you hit up?


----------



## ashlie

Found this for $1399. Not sure if it's a good deal. Pm me for location.


----------



## freepockets

elle woods said:


> Does anyone know when the designer events start for winners and marshalls in Canada? I remember last summer it was sometime in August.





mpepe32 said:


> i think its the thursday in september after labour day



I found this link which seems to agree with mpepe32! I haven't seen any official news from Winners yet.

http://www.metrolivingzine.com/news-magazine/winners-therunwayevent

Thursday, September 8th, 2016


----------



## essential

Saw this at Vancouver Metrotown winners/homesense on sale for $250 CAD. Size 9 but fit a lot smaller. I'm a US 9 or 10 depending on the brand and I cannot squeeze my feet in them at all.


----------



## sparksfly

Scored this Alexander Wang dress for $12 



Also saw this Vera Wang for $15





Also bought this mens Valentino polo for $10:


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Looks like they did another round of yellow markdowns. Yesterday I randomly went in to look for bras and found lots of kids stuff for my girls for less than $3. And then I found Valentino Rockrunners just sitting on a table in my size for $99! It's missing an insole but I figure I'll buy a generic replacement or maybe call the company. I posted it on Instagram last night and woke up to over 1.400 likes which is a HUGE record for me. Until now I've only had maybe 600 max. Crazy! I'm tempted to start checking more stores...


----------



## cwxx

Yellow tags finally getting good! Found this Valentino dress for $10 and Milly bralette $5 yesterday


----------



## ashlie

cwxx said:


> Yellow tags finally getting good! Found this Valentino dress for $10 and Milly bralette $5 yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3450317
> View attachment 3450318



Omg that's awesome! What TJ do you go to?! Cause I'm definitely going to the wrong one. Lol


----------



## Chrissy131

Tj maxx Framingham MA missing strap


----------



## ktien755

Chrissy131 said:


> Tj maxx Framingham MA missing strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450441


Bummer...I don't live anywhere near there


----------



## deltalady

After reading that one of tpf members is in jail for defrauding TJ Maxx out of $1 million, I'm so hesitant to buy anything designer from their stores now. Just remember to always get your items authenticated!

You can read about here http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/943212/


----------



## Aluxe




----------



## Aluxe

Above seen at tj maxx Alexandria location for $69


----------



## Aluxe

Dune sandals $32 in sizes 8 and 8.5 tj maxx bowie


----------



## cwxx

ashlie said:


> Omg that's awesome! What TJ do you go to?! Cause I'm definitely going to the wrong one. Lol



Thanks! It's been a long time since I've seen a deal like this - TJMaxx has been slower to mark down things these past few years and I feel like a lot of the stuff gets super beaten up by the time it goes to clearance. I found these at the Newton, MA (Needham St) location. YMMV, but it often does get a big selection of designer bags and clothing. It's also one of the stores mentioned in that bag/return switching fraud fiasco that's been making the news rounds so shop with that in mind....I see a lot of resellers at this location too...


----------



## cwxx

Aluxe said:


> View attachment 3452275


Nice! Though I don't understand why all the YSl shoes I've seen are also missing the strap...


----------



## louvigilante

cwxx said:


> Nice! Though I don't understand why all the YSl shoes I've seen are also missing the strap...



Seriously! There were three pairs at my store a few weeks ago that were missing the strap. I wonder if someone took the strap in hopes for the markdown?! Sneaky and horrible if that's the case!


----------



## LuxeDeb

louvigilante said:


> Seriously! There were three pairs at my store a few weeks ago that were missing the strap. I wonder if someone took the strap in hopes for the markdown?! Sneaky and horrible if that's the case!



I thought that at first too, but I have seen them at multiple locations....all missing the straps. It seems to be a thing at locations all over the US. Has anyone asked a store manager about them? I wonder if all the stores were instructed to remove the straps, so they would not get lost, but failed to let customers know. If they were the taller heels I would totally be asking employees or manager or customer service. I have them in the highest heel in a different color and love them.


----------



## randr21

Aluxe said:


> View attachment 3452275


I have these and they're comfy and flattering, much better than the manolo version I tried.


----------



## sparksfly

Chrissy131 said:


> Tj maxx Framingham MA missing strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450441



Any idea if they're still available?


----------



## Aluxe

randr21 said:


> I have these and they're comfy and flattering, much better than the manolo version I tried.


They were very comfy. Sadly I wasn't in the mood for shoes. =(


----------



## cocodiamonds

I'll b honest not familiar with the brand but I did buy all 5 lol org price 129.99 !? Anyone know this ?


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## cwxx

louvigilante said:


> Seriously! There were three pairs at my store a few weeks ago that were missing the strap. I wonder if someone took the strap in hopes for the markdown?! Sneaky and horrible if that's the case!



I hadn't even thought of that! Dang that would be sneaky...I was thinking the straps got lost with all the trying on but in my experience those straps don't come out so easy. TjMaxx def has some quality control issues. The other day I was excited to see a T3 hairdryer in clearance but the box was open and it had just gobs of dust, etc in the air exhaust end. Really disgusting, I mean can you even legally sell that considering hygiene issues? Either a sales person let that slip by or it was returned by a sales associate/someone they knew.


----------



## LuxeDeb

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3454889
> 
> 
> I'll b honest not familiar with the brand but I did buy all 5 lol org price 129.99 !? Anyone know this ?



I'm not familiar with them, but they're gorgeous! I kinda like the extra "character" they have on them now, especially for what you paid!


----------



## Pao9

shoppinggalnyc said:


> Looks like they did another round of yellow markdowns. Yesterday I randomly went in to look for bras and found lots of kids stuff for my girls for less than $3. And then I found Valentino Rockrunners just sitting on a table in my size for $99! It's missing an insole but I figure I'll buy a generic replacement or maybe call the company. I posted it on Instagram last night and woke up to over 1.400 likes which is a HUGE record for me. Until now I've only had maybe 600 max. Crazy! I'm tempted to start checking more stores...



Amazing sneakers! I went yesterday and no yellow stickers, there was barely any clearance in my stores! [emoji22]


----------



## Pao9

cwxx said:


> Yellow tags finally getting good! Found this Valentino dress for $10 and Milly bralette $5 yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3450317
> View attachment 3450318



In love with the Valentino! Super lucky!


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

I did see a single strap at one location so they must be out there somewhere LOL



LuxeDeb said:


> I thought that at first too, but I have seen them at multiple locations....all missing the straps. It seems to be a thing at locations all over the US. Has anyone asked a store manager about them? I wonder if all the stores were instructed to remove the straps, so they would not get lost, but failed to let customers know. If they were the taller heels I would totally be asking employees or manager or customer service. I have them in the highest heel in a different color and love them.



Thanks! The good stuff goes fast! Try another location thou!


Pao9 said:


> Amazing sneakers! I went yesterday and no yellow stickers, there was barely any clearance in my stores! [emoji22]


----------



## louvigilante

shoppinggalnyc said:


> I did see a single strap at one location so they must be out there somewhere LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The good stuff goes fast! Try another location thou!



Ours had straps at one point but come a week before yellow tags, the straps were missing. Sneaky sneaky!!!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Do you guys know when the fall Runway events are? My birthday is coming up so I'm saving up to get something good.

I bought a pair of ysl Jane sandals way before yellow tag clearance and I seen them at multiple locations. I never saw one pair with both straps. The shoes I bought didn't come with any.... The SA who cashed me out looked in the stock room with no success and encouraged me to take straps from other shoes on the floor (a different brand). I ended up having straps from other shoes I had at home that worked well.

BUT, if you like the shoes, perhaps contact ysl customer service to see if they would send you some? When I have bought items with missing hardware I just contact customer service and they usually are happy to help. I did this with a Moncler coat and Givenchy woc.


----------



## louvigilante

ballerinakgurl said:


> Do you guys know when the fall Runway events are? My birthday is coming up so I'm saving up to get something good.
> 
> I bought a pair of ysl Jane sandals way before yellow tag clearance and I seen them at multiple locations. I never saw one pair with both straps. The shoes I bought didn't come with any.... The SA who cashed me out looked in the stock room with no success and encouraged me to take straps from other shoes on the floor (a different brand). I ended up having straps from other shoes I had at home that worked well.
> 
> BUT, if you like the shoes, perhaps contact ysl customer service to see if they would send you some? When I have bought items with missing hardware I just contact customer service and they usually are happy to help. I did this with a Moncler coat and Givenchy woc.



Fall runway is September 8th. My store opens at 8am that day.


----------



## mpepe32

cant wait for the runway event!  my birthday is tomorrow so i too hope to get something


----------



## freepockets

louvigilante said:


> Fall runway is September 8th. My store opens at 8am that day.


My store too! Too bad I do not have money this year but I am going to go check out the selection anyway.


----------



## vornado

louvigilante said:


> Fall runway is September 8th. My store opens at 8am that day.



What is fall runway event?they will have some more designer item or they will have discount?thanks!


----------



## louvigilante

vornado said:


> What is fall runway event?they will have some more designer item or they will have discount?thanks!



It's a huge influx of designer goods. My store opens early and even does a little continental breakfast spread. It's always packed.


----------



## mpepe32

i'm never able to make it there when it opens so I always wonder what i miss out on!  i wonder if they put out everything they have all on thursday morning or save some items and put them out on the weekend?  Does anyone know?


----------



## itsmemrsp

I just found a Patricia Nash Niccioletta in black for $99 at Marshall's. I am in Heaven!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Got this gorgeous Lulu Guinness bag in TK Maxx. Had my eye on it for over a week and it was still there when went to purchase it ​


----------



## vornado

louvigilante said:


> It's a huge influx of designer goods. My store opens early and even does a little continental breakfast spread. It's always packed.



Thanks, will check out our runway stores on 9/8


----------



## itsmree

Bagcandyuk said:


> Got this gorgeous Lulu Guinness bag in TK Maxx. Had my eye on it for over a week and it was still there when went to purchase it ​



that is really pretty. never heard of that brand, but looks like a well made classic!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

itsmree said:


> that is really pretty. never heard of that brand, but looks like a well made classic!



Thanks.

Lulu Guinness is a British designer, she makes the most amazing bags and has some quirky styles too.

Her website is www.luluguinness.com if interested


----------



## LuxeDeb

Bagcandyuk said:


> Got this gorgeous Lulu Guinness bag in TK Maxx. Had my eye on it for over a week and it was still there when went to purchase it ​




Very nice, it has the strap and everything! I have loved Lulu Guinness for years. This seems so tame for her, but very nice. She makes such lovely and fun things. I would love one of her lip clutches!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

LuxeDeb said:


> Very nice, it has the strap and everything! I have loved Lulu Guinness for years. This seems so tame for her, but very nice. She makes such lovely and fun things. I would love one of her lip clutches!



Thanks.
I know it is one of her more tame styles lol. It was in perfect condition, couldn't believe it wasn't snapped up.

Her bags are great and the lip clutches are fabulous and come in lovely colours!!


LuxeDeb said:


> Very nice, it has the strap and everything! I have loved Lulu Guinness for years. This seems so tame for her, but very nice. She makes such lovely and fun things. I would love one of her lip clutches!


----------



## BellaLuella

One of my stores had t3 blow dryers. I wish I purchased one went back 2 days later and they were all gone.


----------



## sparksfly

I saw on Instagram some girls have been finding Anastasia cream contour kits at their TJMaxx for $19. They retail for $50.


----------



## freepockets

mpepe32 said:


> i'm never able to make it there when it opens so I always wonder what i miss out on!  i wonder if they put out everything they have all on thursday morning or save some items and put them out on the weekend?  Does anyone know?



They claim to continue to put new items out for a month after the initial event. It is true that new items do make their way to the sales floor during that time but it is nothing compared to the first morning. The good and most affordable stuff always goes within the first few hours.


----------



## MissCookie1983

Found these beautiful LAGOS earrings at one of my local TJ's! Picked them up for a great price!!!


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today at Tj Maxx Honolulu Ward


----------



## twoblues

For those who go to the Runway events, do you think it's worth getting there at 8? I find the prices overall much higher than NR.


----------



## lms910

twoblues said:


> For those who go to the Runway events, do you think it's worth getting there at 8? I find the prices overall much higher than NR.



I went to the runway event last year right at 8 and it was nothing special. My TJ actually had a preview tonight at 5 and I popped in as well. It was more crowded than usual but nothing nuts. People were grabbing bags but imo they were the bad ones!! They were grabbing guccis (that had been 40% off earlier this year), past season YSLs...No one even looked at the balenciagas or celines which were the best ones there. There were tons of bags left when i left the store around 530. I wouldnt rush....


----------



## twoblues

lms910 said:


> I went to the runway event last year right at 8 and it was nothing special. My TJ actually had a preview tonight at 5 and I popped in as well. It was more crowded than usual but nothing nuts. People were grabbing bags but imo they were the bad ones!! They were grabbing guccis (that had been 40% off earlier this year), past season YSLs...No one even looked at the balenciagas or celines which were the best ones there. There were tons of bags left when i left the store around 530. I wouldnt rush....


Thank you!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

It depends on where you live.  I went to runway event this evening at the runway store in DC at the Georgetown location.  It started at 5pm and I arrived closer to 6:30pm.  I don't know what they had but I was able to score a few things but a lot of sizes were gone and the bags were nothing special to me.

I also met and spoke to the VP from the Corporate office  that runs the runway collection and also met their buyer who flew in from Italy for the event.  They are testing out evening run events in 16 locations across the country.  I actually like the evening one because I don't have to worry about rushing to work.



	

		
			
		

		
	
. Valentino rockstuds $699.99

Gucci horsebit boots $449.99


	

		
			
		

		
	
 ferragamos fiamma boots $399.99.

They had a few Saint laurent, Fendi and Gucci bags but I am wasn't interested.  Here are a few snaps


	

		
			
		

		
	
 $1399.99


	

		
			
		

		
	
navy blogger bag $699.99.


----------



## shoppingguy2004

CaribeanQueen said:


> It depends on where you live.  I went to runway event this evening at the runway store in DC at the Georgetown location.  It started at 5pm and I arrived closer to 6:30pm.  I don't know what they had but I was able to score a few things but a lot of sizes were gone and the bags were nothing special to me.
> 
> I also met and spoke to the VP from the Corporate office  that runs the runway collection and also met their buyer who flew in from Italy for the event.  They are testing out evening run events in 16 locations across the country.  I actually like the evening one because I don't have to worry about rushing to work.
> 
> View attachment 3461292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Valentino rockstuds $699.99
> View attachment 3461293
> Gucci horsebit boots $449.99
> View attachment 3461294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferragamos fiamma boots $399.99.
> 
> They had a few Saint laurent, Fendi and Gucci bags but I am wasn't interested.  Here are a few snaps
> View attachment 3461295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1399.99
> View attachment 3461296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> navy blogger bag $699.99.



Thank you for the post!


----------



## panduhbear

Was first one in my local winners at 8am haha lots of stuff, but left empty handed. Was really hoping for another pair of Ferragamo Varas for 199... oh well this is better for my wallet


----------



## ashlie

lms910 said:


> I went to the runway event last year right at 8 and it was nothing special. My TJ actually had a preview tonight at 5 and I popped in as well. It was more crowded than usual but nothing nuts. People were grabbing bags but imo they were the bad ones!! They were grabbing guccis (that had been 40% off earlier this year), past season YSLs...No one even looked at the balenciagas or celines which were the best ones there. There were tons of bags left when i left the store around 530. I wouldnt rush....



Were there any luggage bags for Céline?


----------



## LuxeDeb

MissCookie1983 said:


> Found these beautiful LAGOS earrings at one of my local TJ's! Picked them up for a great price!!!



Very pretty and a great price!

I cannot wait to see if anyone found any good deals this morning! My runway stores get great stuff, but the designer bags are too expensive at around 25% off retail. I have to wait for red or yellow tags!


----------



## twoblues

CaribeanQueen said:


> It depends on where you live.  I went to runway event this evening at the runway store in DC at the Georgetown location.  It started at 5pm and I arrived closer to 6:30pm.  I don't know what they had but I was able to score a few things but a lot of sizes were gone and the bags were nothing special to me.
> 
> I also met and spoke to the VP from the Corporate office  that runs the runway collection and also met their buyer who flew in from Italy for the event.  They are testing out evening run events in 16 locations across the country.  I actually like the evening one because I don't have to worry about rushing to work.
> 
> View attachment 3461292
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Valentino rockstuds $699.99
> View attachment 3461293
> Gucci horsebit boots $449.99
> View attachment 3461294
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ferragamos fiamma boots $399.99.
> 
> They had a few Saint laurent, Fendi and Gucci bags but I am wasn't interested.  Here are a few snaps
> View attachment 3461295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $1399.99
> View attachment 3461296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> navy blogger bag $699.99.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## twoblues

LuxeDeb said:


> Very pretty and a great price!
> 
> I cannot wait to see if anyone found any good deals this morning! My runway stores get great stuff, but the designer bags are too expensive at around 25% off retail. I have to wait for red or yellow tags!


I'm new to the TJ Maxx world. How do the red tags and yellow tags work? Is the yellow the lowest? How often are the markdowns?


----------



## vornado

Just came back fro. The runway store, some Gucci, fendi, ysl, AW and few Valentino bags. Some AW and r&b booties.


----------



## chinchilly

I don't think the runway events were that great this year, at least not in Toronto.

College had the best selection as usual. People were mostly going crazy for the logo bags (LV / Gucci - I think many were vintage). They really didn't have much Chloe, only saw 1 tiny Marcie bag. Decent selection of YSL bags. Some PS1s. A few Valentino rockstud bags. One Givenchy pandora but it was a light colour, and a Nightingale tote but it was brown, not my colour. I didn't think the prices were amazing compared to past years. Eg. most bags were minimum $1899 whereas I used to see them for around $1399/1499. I ended up just getting a red YSL large tote for $699. They had some nice winter coats as well. 

Marshalls had a lot of Balenciagas, but the leather felt kind of cheap. Didnt' see much else there - most of the shoes were similar to Winners, lots of spindly stilletto heels. The shoe prices also seemed much more expensive... since when do they sell YSL ankle boots for $799? I have got them in past years for less than $300. Oh well!


----------



## mpepe32

sooooo.....did any Canadian shoppers hit Winners or Marshall's yet for their runway/red carpet events?


----------



## mpepe32

mpepe32 said:


> sooooo.....did any Canadian shoppers hit Winners or Marshall's yet for their runway/red carpet events?[/QUOTE
> 
> Hi picked up this balenciaga paper plate bucket bag, a pre-loved lv shoulder bag, not sure of the name for myself and a tod's coated canvas bag for my mom. Already gave the bag to my mom while I was on my way home so I couldn't take a picture. I totally surprised her with it I couldn't get there right when they opened so I'm sure I missed out on the top picks. But I'm still happy with what I found.


----------



## SimplyB

I showed up late this morning at Marshalls (Mississauga),so here's
what I saw:  lots of vintage LV (lovely luggage pieces...I snagged the "Sirius" overnight bag and a sunglass case.) Lots of monogram Gucci lady web and totes (brown leather trim...saw lots last week at Winners too). A Gucci soho tote and guccissima tote (both blue, gone in seconds but others might show up later). A few Fendi 2 Jours, LOTS of Fendi wallets.  Valentino Rockstud (backpack), mini Balenciaga.


----------



## mpepe32

Sorry I forgot to mention what I saw:  some vintage lv, 2 Fendi 2jours both black, a few PS bags, a small Givenchy nightingale black with studs, some tod's bags, d cube I think?  and a black wave bag, 1 baby Chloe Marcie in blue, lots of Gucci canvas, 1 large BV some small YSL's but like I said I got there late as well so I'm sure I missed some.   The pre-loved LV I bought was the musette tango and it was in great condition.  Some of the LV pieces had a lot of spotting on the vachetta. The tod's bag I bought my mom was Medium GG.


----------



## miniannie88

Just went back from winners MTL trust. . There were some Fendi :sac 2 jour large, demi jour monster, ysl sac de jour in black and brown croco, Valentino rockstud  : small and shlouder bags, salvatore ferragamo bags and wallets. Lots of shoes,  D&G running shoes caught my eyes. No givenchy, no balenciaga and only 2 LV vintage wallet.  I snatched a pair of dioressence pump in bronze and a ysl cardholder in dark pink.


----------



## sparksfly

They have decent makeup on sale: 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 $9


	

		
			
		

		
	
 $9 Bareminerals translucent powder  


	

		
			
		

		
	
 $16 Toofaced love palette still $44 on their website

Didn't have any Nars. I saw on Instagram someone scored super orgasm by Nars for $9.


----------



## Alebeth

Hi miniannie88,
Thanks for describing all that you saw. Would you happen to know the price of the sac de jour, black croc, and what size bag it was?
Thanks so much in advance!


miniannie88 said:


> Just went back from winners MTL trust. . There were some Fendi :sac 2 jour large, demi jour monster, ysl sac de jour in black and brown croco, Valentino rockstud  : small and shlouder bags, salvatore ferragamo bags and wallets. Lots of shoes,  D&G running shoes caught my eyes. No givenchy, no balenciaga and only 2 LV vintage wallet.  I snatched a pair of dioressence pump in bronze and a ysl cardholder in dark pink.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My other find


----------



## freepockets

I went to Place Montréal Trust in the morning. I didn't end up buying anything. I feel like the price points keep getting higher and higher due to our weak dollar and the Runway event isn't as good of a deal as it used to be. I noticed many of the Gucci items at Winners were more expensive than the sale prices at Gucci.


----------



## Peach08

freepockets said:


> I went to Place Montréal Trust in the morning. I didn't end up buying anything. I feel like the price points keep getting higher and higher due to our weak dollar and the Runway event isn't as good of a deal as it used to be. I noticed many of the Gucci items at Winners were more expensive than the sale prices at Gucci.



I hardly ever buy anything at "full" price - I always wait for markdowns as it isn't worth it anymore like it used to be. 
I get better deals on Gucci at their outlet store in mirabel and on designer items at the Hudson Bay outlet


----------



## panduhbear

chinchilly said:


> I don't think the runway events were that great this year, at least not in Toronto.
> 
> College had the best selection as usual. People were mostly going crazy for the logo bags (LV / Gucci - I think many were vintage). They really didn't have much Chloe, only saw 1 tiny Marcie bag. Decent selection of YSL bags. Some PS1s. A few Valentino rockstud bags. One Givenchy pandora but it was a light colour, and a Nightingale tote but it was brown, not my colour. I didn't think the prices were amazing compared to past years. Eg. most bags were minimum $1899 whereas I used to see them for around $1399/1499. I ended up just getting a red YSL large tote for $699. They had some nice winter coats as well.
> 
> Marshalls had a lot of Balenciagas, but the leather felt kind of cheap. Didnt' see much else there - most of the shoes were similar to Winners, lots of spindly stilletto heels. The shoe prices also seemed much more expensive... since when do they sell YSL ankle boots for $799? I have got them in past years for less than $300. Oh well!



Yea! Was disappointed with this restock and I agree shoe prices were more. Ferragamos were 200 last year this time I saw a few for $399 and not as nice styles.


----------



## SimplyB

I agree with the Gucci prices....not much of a discount and Gucci sales are better. Although Marshalls did have some lady web that weren't in the sale, the discount wasn't enough (and I'd wait for the Gucci winter sale for better selection).

Forgot to mention that there were lots of Aquazurra shoes...I didn't check what the prices were like, but they had plenty.


----------



## mpepe32

freepockets said:


> I went to Place Montréal Trust in the morning. I didn't end up buying anything. I feel like the price points keep getting higher and higher due to our weak dollar and the Runway event isn't as good of a deal as it used to be. I noticed many of the Gucci items at Winners were more expensive than the sale prices at Gucci.


I definitely agree with this.  The Gucci was super expensive!  I feel like the selection gets smaller and smaller but I never know if it's because I don't go when they first open.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I didn't end up going to the TJ Maxx, I didn't think it was fair to drop by kids off at daycare at 6:30. 

My friend sent me pictures from the Winners Runway event in Toronto... Prices seemed really high overall for summer collection. You could have saved more buying during the summer sale. My friend saw some fendi, a ysl bucket bag, bottega and McQueen. All were priced over $2000.


----------



## miniannie88

mimilo said:


> Hi miniannie88,
> Thanks for describing all that you saw. Would you happen to know the price of the sac de jour, black croc, and what size bag it was?
> Thanks so much in advance!



Hi, 
If I remember correctly, 
Sac de jour in black was small ~3000 
Sac de jour in croco nano ~ 3500


----------



## dodowin

Saw these at Winners Scotia Plaza


----------



## lilac28

The Marshalls in my area were somewhat of a bust. I arrived shortly after opening on Thurs and the selection was a lot smaller and not as nice as previous events. Even the shoe section was small with only 1 size per style I spoke to a manager who told me that one of the buyers told him that "they didn't have a lot to buy" this year. No makeup either, another bummer.  As of last night, there was still a brown leather PS1, a black Fendi monster backpack (very cute) and a small studded St Laurent x-body.


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> I don't think the runway events were that great this year, at least not in Toronto.
> 
> College had the best selection as usual. People were mostly going crazy for the logo bags (LV / Gucci - I think many were vintage). They really didn't have much Chloe, only saw 1 tiny Marcie bag. Decent selection of YSL bags. Some PS1s. A few Valentino rockstud bags. One Givenchy pandora but it was a light colour, and a Nightingale tote but it was brown, not my colour. I didn't think the prices were amazing compared to past years. Eg. most bags were minimum $1899 whereas I used to see them for around $1399/1499. I ended up just getting a red YSL large tote for $699. They had some nice winter coats as well.
> 
> Marshalls had a lot of Balenciagas, but the leather felt kind of cheap. Didnt' see much else there - most of the shoes were similar to Winners, lots of spindly stilletto heels. The shoe prices also seemed much more expensive... since when do they sell YSL ankle boots for $799? I have got them in past years for less than $300. Oh well!



Lucky you finding the YSL tote! The price is pretty good too- any chance you can post a pic? It seems that the downtown/West end Winners had the better selection. I asked and was told they weren't getting anything new in but to keep an eye out for returns which should be happening within the next few days. Guess the cashiers have seen the pattern.


----------



## astromantic

dodowin said:


> Saw these at Winners Scotia Plaza
> ]



That farragamo has been there for a good month now.


----------



## chinchilly

lilac28 said:


> Lucky you finding the YSL tote! The price is pretty good too- any chance you can post a pic? It seems that the downtown/West end Winners had the better selection. I asked and was told they weren't getting anything new in but to keep an eye out for returns which should be happening within the next few days. Guess the cashiers have seen the pattern.



This is the tote for $699. I think it's the exact same one on SSENSE right now called Red Large Shopping Tote Bag - for $1295! 

They had a snakeskin blogger bag which retails for $1295 as well but it was only marked down to $999. I think the baby Sac de jour tote was $1899 which is probably a good deal in retrospect, I didn't realize those sell for $3000+ Canadian! Oh well... the YSL bucket bag is more my style and they didn't have any of those this time.


----------



## Mishellyy

Hi everyone,
just wanted to share what I picked up at the Marshalls runway event the other day. I didn't go right when they opened but I still got there quite early. I did however saw a lot of pre-loved LV, Gucci, Fendi and very few YSL, Givenchy and Chloe bags.



(Dolce and Gabbana Greta)


----------



## Alebeth

miniannie88 said:


> Hi,
> If I remember correctly,
> Sac de jour in black was small ~3000
> Sac de jour in croco nano ~ 3500[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## ashlie

Mishellyy said:


> Hi everyone,
> just wanted to share what I picked up at the Marshalls runway event the other day. I didn't go right when they opened but I still got there quite early. I did however saw a lot of pre-loved LV, Gucci, Fendi and very few YSL, Givenchy and Chloe bags.
> 
> View attachment 3463552
> 
> (Dolce and Gabbana Greta)
> View attachment 3463553
> 
> View attachment 3463554



Omg that Givenchy is so cute!! How much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Mishellyy

ashlie said:


> Omg that Givenchy is so cute!! How much was it if you don't mind me asking?



It was $1499.


----------



## Twelve

Mishellyy said:


> Hi everyone,
> just wanted to share what I picked up at the Marshalls runway event the other day. I didn't go right when they opened but I still got there quite early. I did however saw a lot of pre-loved LV, Gucci, Fendi and very few YSL, Givenchy and Chloe bags.
> 
> View attachment 3463552
> 
> (Dolce and Gabbana Greta)
> View attachment 3463553
> 
> View attachment 3463554


Congrats on your beautiful finds. Love your Dolce & Gabbana Greta. What location is this?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Mishellyy said:


> It was $1499.


That's a pretty good price! Was this the mini size?


----------



## Andrini

Just fyi they have this bag in fwdd.com for $680. Not sure if it still available. I saw it there last night. Balenciaga


----------



## katran26

Newbury location brought a ton of bags/shoes/designer clothing. Nothing clearance yet so prices are just OK, but I'll post here if I see any markdowns.


----------



## mpepe32

Ended up returning the balenciaga bucket to heartland in case anyone wants it. I ended up purchasing this micro/mini lucrezia instead.


----------



## Mishellyy

ballerinakgurl said:


> That's a pretty good price! Was this the mini size?


Yes it is!


----------



## Mishellyy

Twelve said:


> Congrats on your beautiful finds. Love your Dolce & Gabbana Greta. What location is this?


Thanks! I had actually went to two different locations. One in Woodbridge and Lawrence Square.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

7 pairs


----------



## PrincessDarbe




----------



## Twelve

Mishellyy said:


> Thanks! I had actually went to two different locations. One in Woodbridge and Lawrence Square.


Thank you.  Hope you paid nothing close to this amount.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Mishellyy said:


> Yes it is!


I bought a nude studded mini Antigona at the winter Runway event and it cost me about $2000 Canadian after exchange. I wish I lived closer to the Winners runway locations... I live close to US so o frequent Tj Maxx all the time.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I went to my closest Runway location today and there was lots left!! I wonder what goodies were snapped up the first day. Quite a few ysl bags and Fendi, but everything seemed really high to me. They had a nano sac du jour, black for $1799 US.

Lots of very expensive boots, but interestingly had CD and Balenciaga, which I hadn't seen before at my store. Also Rockstud booties, ysl boots... The clothing was rather disappointing. No really stand out pieces.

On a more positive note, have you guys noticed high end designer stuff for kids before? I was excited to see some Paul Smith, Junior Gautier and Tartin et Chocolat....


----------



## Twelve

Just went for a LOOK and this is unexpected. I already have Fendi Pom Pom keychain.  Bought it anyway.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Twelve said:


> Just went for a LOOK and this is unexpected. I already have Fendi Pom Pom keychain.  Bought it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464641


Love it!! I have been wanting one for myself.


----------



## Twelve

ballerinakgurl said:


> Love it!! I have been wanting one for myself.


It was on the bottom shelf of the display table. Almost missed it and the Fendi box was not even closed to the item. Looked like someone didn't take it and just left it in a hurry.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Twelve said:


> Just went for a LOOK and this is unexpected. I already have Fendi Pom Pom keychain.  Bought it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464641


So cute! How much was it?


----------



## Twelve

PrincessDarbe said:


> So cute! How much was it?


Believe it or not only $199.99. Not knowing the market price I felt it is reasonable compares to the Pom Pom I paid full price.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Twelve said:


> Believe it or not only $199.99. Not knowing the market price I felt it is reasonable compares to the Pom Pom I paid full price.


Congrats! Awesome find.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Twelve said:


> Believe it or not only $199.99. Not knowing the market price I felt it is reasonable compares to the Pom Pom I paid full price.


Wow! What a great price. Great find.


----------



## Twelve

PrincessDarbe said:


> Congrats! Awesome find.





ballerinakgurl said:


> Wow! What a great price. Great find.


Thank you.  I held on to it and never put it down in the store


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> I bought a nude studded mini Antigona at the winter Runway event and it cost me about $2000 Canadian after exchange. I wish I lived closer to the Winners runway locations... I live close to US so o frequent Tj Maxx all the time.


I wish I lived close to a tj Maxx that has a runway section. The only tj's close to me have nothing when I go across the border. Do my only option is to go to mississauga. When I went back yesterday there was still a fair bit of Gucci left so others must realize the prices aren't do hot as well.


----------



## SohoChic

Hey New York gals.. The Marshalls on 18th and 6th has some AMAZING runway shoes..

1. Valentino Rock Stud in Black and Nude Patent leather 699
2. Chloe Susanna boots in marron for 799..

Sorry no pics.


----------



## kemilia

Twelve said:


> Thank you.  I held on to it and never put it down in the store


My TJ Maxx is not a runway store but it is a Home Goods Store, and you really have to keep an eye on your cart when shopping--I've seen people eyeing my stuff when I'm not close by--good thing you kept it close.  So cute and enjoy!!


----------



## ashlie

Twelve said:


> Believe it or not only $199.99. Not knowing the market price I felt it is reasonable compares to the Pom Pom I paid full price.



Holy cow! That's amazing!!


----------



## mpepe32

Group shot of my finds this round


----------



## LuxeDeb

Twelve said:


> Just went for a LOOK and this is unexpected. I already have Fendi Pom Pom keychain.  Bought it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3464641



Fabulous! I would have loved to have found one of these cuties for $199!


----------



## Twelve

Not much use for coming fall/winter. May be taking to Greece for spring break.


----------



## natalia0128

Twelve said:


> Not much use for coming fall/winter. May be taking to Greece for spring break.


Omg, so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## elation

Some shots of Marshalls Red Carpet at John and Richmond:


----------



## AuthenticChanel

Edgewater, NJ TJMaxx

I purchased the Fendi jours small Bag Bugs cross body bag in cherry red Saffiano leather for $1599 (retails $2250)




I wish I could come across a TJMaxx runway section that was as well laid out as the posts of some of the lucky ladies here!


----------



## meowmix318

Twelve said:


> Not much use for coming fall/winter. May be taking to Greece for spring break.



Beautiful. D&G bags are always beautiful statement bags


----------



## SEWDimples

Twelve said:


> Not much use for coming fall/winter. May be taking to Greece for spring break.


Congrats! This bag is gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## Twelve

natalia0128 said:


> Omg, so pretty [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you. It was love at first sight


meowmix318 said:


> Beautiful. D&G bags are always beautiful statement bags


Thank you. My first D&G bag. Still own their suit from many years ago. Very timeless and beautiful workmanship.


----------



## Twelve

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This bag is gorgeous. Enjoy!


Thank you. It just wow me when I saw it


----------



## nucleii

Nice items everyone got from this event. I want to confirm with you guys that there are only two runway events, one in spring and the other in fall that just past? Which do you like better and why?


----------



## Twelve

nucleii said:


> Nice items everyone got from this event. I want to confirm with you guys that there are only two runway events, one in spring and the other in fall that just past? Which do you like better and why?


I'm new to this runway thing. I was looking for a birthday gift in the housewares.  This is my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## IStuckACello

Was at Moraga yesterday, Alexander Wang for $399


----------



## itsmree

mpepe32 said:


> Group shot of my finds this round
> View attachment 3465035


lovely!!! do you mind sharing what you paid for the LV?


----------



## mpepe32

itsmree said:


> lovely!!! do you mind sharing what you paid for the LV?


hi it was $599.  im not sure if thats a good price???? but i think the retail was $980 and there were no signs of wear.  corners and canvas was pristine and the strap had a light honey patina so i grabbed it.  i thought buy now think later and once i was home i really liked it so i kept it.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Spotted today 
Tj Maxx Honolulu 
I think this is a return. I saw a woman being walked up to the register to buy this bag about a month ago when I spotted a Balenciaga mini. I guess she didn't like it an brought it back.


----------



## elation

From the Marshalls in at College / Bay:







From the Winners at Dundas / Yonge:


----------



## Twelve

elation said:


> From the Marshalls in at College / Bay:
> View attachment 3466700
> 
> View attachment 3466702
> 
> View attachment 3466703
> 
> 
> From the Winners at Dundas / Yonge:
> View attachment 3466704
> 
> View attachment 3466733
> 
> View attachment 3466734
> 
> View attachment 3466735
> 
> View attachment 3466736


Wow a lot of stuff! Is this normal or because the event.


----------



## jamamcg

elation said:


> From the Marshalls in at College / Bay:
> View attachment 3466700
> 
> View attachment 3466702
> 
> View attachment 3466703
> 
> 
> From the Winners at Dundas / Yonge:
> View attachment 3466704
> 
> View attachment 3466733
> 
> View attachment 3466734
> 
> View attachment 3466735
> 
> View attachment 3466736



They had a LV suit case [emoji33]. That would be an amazing find.


----------



## Twelve

jamamcg said:


> They had a LV suit case [emoji33]. That would be an amazing find.


Saw one at other location $2999.99 in very good vintage condition.  If it was a trunk I would have taken it.


----------



## AuthenticChanel

elation said:


> From the Marshalls in at College / Bay:
> View attachment 3466700
> 
> View attachment 3466702
> 
> View attachment 3466703
> 
> 
> From the Winners at Dundas / Yonge:
> View attachment 3466704
> 
> View attachment 3466733
> 
> View attachment 3466734
> 
> View attachment 3466735
> 
> View attachment 3466736



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] how much was the LV suitcase??


----------



## mpepe32

elation said:


> From the Marshalls in at College / Bay:
> View attachment 3466700
> 
> View attachment 3466702
> 
> View attachment 3466703
> 
> 
> From the Winners at Dundas / Yonge:
> View attachment 3466704
> 
> View attachment 3466733
> 
> View attachment 3466734
> 
> View attachment 3466735
> 
> View attachment 3466736


omg!!!! the selection is incredible!  are these pictures from the first day they sarted the event or later?  did you find snything for yourself?


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Group shot of my finds this round
> View attachment 3465035


Very nice and good swap for the Gucci over the Bal, it's so cute


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> This is the tote for $699. I think it's the exact same one on SSENSE right now called Red Large Shopping Tote Bag - for $1295!
> 
> They had a snakeskin blogger bag which retails for $1295 as well but it was only marked down to $999. I think the baby Sac de jour tote was $1899 which is probably a good deal in retrospect, I didn't realize those sell for $3000+ Canadian! Oh well... the YSL bucket bag is more my style and they didn't have any of those this time.


Lovely color and the price is actually pretty good!  Finally saw 1 YSL, a red Y ligne bag. Gorgeous but it was 2k CAD. Have u ever seen the monogram bags at these events?


----------



## lilac28

Thx elation for the eye candy! I can't believe how much stuff is left downtown. Those Valentino totes r just hanging there!


----------



## lilac28

I keep popping by Marshalls to c if there r any returns and got lucky last nite. Fendi micro baguette! So cute but not practical at all..,took him home to think about


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> I keep popping by Marshalls to c if there r any returns and got lucky last nite. Fendi micro baguette! So cute but not practical at all..,took him home to think about


oh he is adorable!!!!!!! i would definitely keep him!  congrats!


----------



## natalia0128

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Tj Maxx Honolulu
> I think this is a return. I saw a woman being walked up to the register to buy this bag about a month ago when I spotted a Balenciaga mini. I guess she didn't like it an brought it back.
> View attachment 3466694


How much for this beauty?,


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lilac28 said:


> I keep popping by Marshalls to c if there r any returns and got lucky last nite. Fendi micro baguette! So cute but not practical at all..,took him home to think about


Let me know if you don't want to keep him, I'd definitely take him off your hands! No fun bags at my Winners today.


----------



## yakusoku.af

natalia0128 said:


> How much for this beauty?,



$1399.99


----------



## sparksfly

Scored this wool Theory skirt for $30






Retail was about $240. I didn't think I'd like it but I actually love it! I just gotta figure out shoes to wear with it. 

Anyone seen Anastasia contour kits at their Marshalls/TJMaxx? Mine had only the deep color which is too dark.


----------



## dee96789

Strange thing at TJ Maxx today. Saw a purse with only one yellow tag. Asked if it was further marked down as the yellow tag event was a couple weeks ago. Manager said it was a return and wouldn't honor any further markdowns... She said if it had been here during yellow tag it would've been retained red and returned to the floor. But wouldn't it have been tagged at the lowest price. I think she just didn't want to honor the price it should've been.


----------



## sparksfly

dee96789 said:


> Strange thing at TJ Maxx today. Saw a purse with only one yellow tag. Asked if it was further marked down as the yellow tag event was a couple weeks ago. Manager said it was a return and wouldn't honor any further markdowns... She said if it had been here during yellow tag it would've been retained red and returned to the floor. But wouldn't it have been tagged at the lowest price. I think she just didn't want to honor the price it should've been.



They mark it down according to when it came into the store. It's different than say Nordstrom rack where all the same bags are marked down at once. 

That's why you see the same item with two different prices. One came in before the other and therefore is cheaper.


----------



## IStuckACello

sparksfly said:


> Scored this wool Theory skirt for $30
> 
> View attachment 3467784
> 
> View attachment 3467785
> 
> 
> Retail was about $240. I didn't think I'd like it but I actually love it! I just gotta figure out shoes to wear with it.
> 
> Anyone seen Anastasia contour kits at their Marshalls/TJMaxx? Mine had only the deep color which is too dark.



Congrats!
No, I haven't seen any Anastasia kits  [emoji22]I've gone to like 4 stores this week in the Bay Area: Moraga, Emeryville, Alameda, San Mateo  since I work all over. I need the medium or anything lighter so if anyone has seen them in the Bay please lmk! I walked out with some Korean beauty products, Nars nail polish, a clearance Bliss serum (original $9x for $12!), and a Boscia mask that I'm really happy about though...and a super cute cat reusable tote bag lol.


----------



## sparksfly

IStuckACello said:


> Congrats!
> No, I haven't seen any Anastasia kits  [emoji22]I've gone to like 4 stores this week in the Bay Area: Moraga, Emeryville, Alameda, San Mateo  since I work all over. I need the medium or anything lighter so if anyone has seen them in the Bay please lmk! I walked out with some Korean beauty products, Nars nail polish, a clearance Bliss serum (original $9x for $12!), and a Boscia mask that I'm really happy about though...and a super cute cat reusable tote bag lol.


Thanks! 

I looked at the tag on Instagram and it looks like everyone's only gotten the deep version. So maybe that's all they are selling? 

I also got the too faced love palette
View attachment 3468110


And a Kat Von D blush.


----------



## dee96789

sparksfly said:


> They mark it down according to when it came into the store. It's different than say Nordstrom rack where all the same bags are marked down at once.
> 
> That's why you see the same item with two different prices. One came in before the other and therefore is cheaper.



Wasn't two purses... It was just one purse with only one yellow tag. I was just surprised it didn't have multiple yellow tags as it basically missed the other yellow tag markdowns. That was all. No big deal it just seemed weird to find a yellow tag with only one yellow tag markdown weeks after the yellow tag event.


----------



## IStuckACello

sparksfly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I looked at the tag on Instagram and it looks like everyone's only gotten the deep version. So maybe that's all they are selling?
> 
> I also got the too faced love palette
> View attachment 3468110
> 
> 
> And a Kat Von D blush.



Some people found mediums. I just found two deeps at San Mateo, perfect condition. Left them there if anyone is around and interested  it's not that much more on Mercari after taxes but I like the hunt and a new product [emoji849]


----------



## bussbuss

IStuckACello said:


> Some people found mediums. I just found two deeps at San Mateo, perfect condition. Left them there if anyone is around and interested  it's not that much more on Mercari after taxes but I like the hunt and a new product [emoji849]


Gosh ...i do want the deep one but theres none in the tjs or marshals near me [emoji19]


----------



## IStuckACello

IStuckACello said:


> Some people found mediums. I just found two deeps at San Mateo, perfect condition. Left them there if anyone is around and interested  it's not that much more on Mercari after taxes but I like the hunt and a new product [emoji849]



Can't seem to edit-SAn Mateo Marshalls, not the Tj Maxx.

None at San Bruno either in case someone is following the Bay Area hunt. Sigh. At this point I should just give up and buy it online lol.


----------



## -flawless-

I bought this small Givenchy pandora from Winners for $1299. Not sure if it's a good price but the colour is beautiful!


----------



## mrsmadz902

-flawless- said:


> View attachment 3469294
> 
> 
> I bought this small Givenchy pandora from Winners for $1299. Not sure if it's a good price but the colour is beautiful!


Where?!? My winners never has this stuff!  Dunno if it's a good price either but agree,  it's gorgeous!


----------



## -flawless-

mrsmadz902 said:


> Where?!? My winners never has this stuff!  Dunno if it's a good price either but agree,  it's gorgeous!



Winners on Bloor.  Its selection wasn't great but decent enough for me. I didn't go on the first day either. I guess others didn't like it because the colour is too light? I'm worried about colour transfer but other than that it shouldn't require too much maintenance since it's goatskin leather.


----------



## elation

lilac28 said:


> Thx elation for the eye candy! I can't believe how much stuff is left downtown. Those Valentino totes r just hanging there!



No problem! I left a trail of drool around as I walked the floor...



mpepe32 said:


> omg!!!! the selection is incredible!  are these pictures from the first day they sarted the event or later?  did you find snything for yourself?



Later, almost the end! I took these on the day I posted them, and the event is supposed to end yesterday I think? I didn't find anything I really wanted though [emoji20] I would love a small Chloe Paraty... [emoji854]



AuthenticChanel said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] how much was the LV suitcase??



I believe it was $2999!! I was so surprised!



Twelve said:


> Wow a lot of stuff! Is this normal or because the event.



This is because of the Red Carpet / Runway event that's been happening over the last week. Amazing finds everywhere!


----------



## cwxx

Some finds from today: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I'm not familiar with PS pricing, so don't know if this is a good deal or not. It was the only red tagged bag in the store. The valentino shoes were all around 700-800 - too pricey! Everyone's waiting for the first big markdown...did manage to get a Nars nail polish duo for $8 red tag but that's it.

Speaking of markdowns, I also saw this note in a YSL blogger bag box:


----------



## mrsmadz902

Omgggg those Rockstuds?!  Where are you shopping?


----------



## AuthenticChanel

sparksfly said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I looked at the tag on Instagram and it looks like everyone's only gotten the deep version. So maybe that's all they are selling?
> 
> I also got the too faced love palette
> View attachment 3468110
> 
> 
> And a Kat Von D blush.



Awwww I really want this pallet!  Sephora doesn't carry it =[


----------



## sparksfly

AuthenticChanel said:


> Awwww I really want this pallet!  Sephora doesn't carry it =[



Online they do. $40. 

http://www.sephora.com/contour-cream-kit-P401511?skuId=1804475&om_mmc=oth-textmsg-mobileappshare


----------



## bankygirl

yakusoku.af said:


> Spotted today
> Tj Maxx Honolulu
> I think this is a return. I saw a woman being walked up to the register to buy this bag about a month ago when I spotted a Balenciaga mini. I guess she didn't like it an brought it back.
> View attachment 3466694



ETA: Nm, I just saw you responded to someone else with price *covering eyes emoji*
Do you remember how much this was? *drooling* I wish they did chargesends!


----------



## AuthenticChanel

sparksfly said:


> Online they do. $40.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/contour-cream-kit-P401511?skuId=1804475&om_mmc=oth-textmsg-mobileappshare



Thank you!  Apologies, I meant the Toofaced set is not online =[


----------



## yakusoku.af

bankygirl said:


> ETA: Nm, I just saw you responded to someone else with price *covering eyes emoji*
> Do you remember how much this was? *drooling* I wish they did chargesends!



Someone snapped it up. I didn't see it when I was there yesterday. 
They also had a mini city a month ago when I first saw the City and its was $999.99.


----------



## snibor

mrsmadz902 said:


> Omgggg those Rockstuds?!  Where are you shopping?



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## sparksfly

AuthenticChanel said:


> Thank you!  Apologies, I meant the Toofaced set is not online =[



Oh yeah it's a limited edition set. Sorry, I thought you meant the contour kit!


----------



## cwxx

mrsmadz902 said:


> Omgggg those Rockstuds?!  Where are you shopping?





snibor said:


> My thoughts exactly!



Newton, MA location! Though I've been seeing a lot of rockstuds, esp the boots at other locations too


----------



## sparksfly

cwxx said:


> Newton, MA location! Though I've been seeing a lot of rockstuds, esp the boots at other locations too



Which locations do you shop at in MA? I feel like I go to locations that don't carry that great of stuff.


----------



## katran26

cwxx said:


> Newton, MA location! Though I've been seeing a lot of rockstuds, esp the boots at other locations too



Woah! so many rockstuds!


----------



## dodowin

elation said:


> From the Marshalls in at College / Bay:
> View attachment 3466700
> 
> View attachment 3466702
> 
> View attachment 3466703
> 
> 
> From the Winners at Dundas / Yonge:
> View attachment 3466704
> 
> View attachment 3466733
> 
> View attachment 3466734
> 
> View attachment 3466735
> 
> View attachment 3466736



Went to the Winners this evening,most if the bags are still there.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> oh he is adorable!!!!!!! i would definitely keep him!  congrats!


Thx mpepe! I will likely keep him. I love the Fendi monster line


----------



## cwxx

sparksfly said:


> Which locations do you shop at in MA? I feel like I go to locations that don't carry that great of stuff.





katran26 said:


> Woah! so many rockstuds!



Thanks katran26 - yea that location did have an unusually large assortment  There were a few more pairs on the upper tiers too. 

sparksfly - I've definitely had better luck in the suburbs. In fact I don't know if I've ever found anything at the Downtown crossing location. Newton is usually pretty stocked, as is Shopper's world location due to its proximity to TJMaxx HQ just down the street (it's also one of the only locations with layaway - again apparently catering to their own employees). Other locations in metro west area are hit or miss.


----------



## IStuckACello

$24.99 suede Ecru Brand pants! These are a size zero, also have a black. Novato Marshalls . I am leaving them here because I am sadly not going to fit these


----------



## natalia0128

Was someone ask for this too faced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they have at rack


----------



## natalia0128

AuthenticChanel said:


> Awwww I really want this pallet!  Sephora doesn't carry it =[


Are you looking for too faced love ?


----------



## AuthenticChanel

natalia0128 said:


> Are you looking for too faced love ?



Did you mean they are available at Nordstrom Rack? Thanks!


----------



## natalia0128

AuthenticChanel said:


> Did you mean they are available at Nordstrom Rack? Thanks!


Yes, a lot of them. I can PM you location


----------



## LuxeDeb

AuthenticChanel said:


> Did you mean they are available at Nordstrom Rack? Thanks!



I think they are at most Nordstrom Racks right now. They are at all the Dallas Racks, so check your local Rack before paying to have one shipped!


----------



## smiley13tree

Valentino flat $499, 38
Gucci $799
Valentino boot $799
A Wang $249 (I think)
Pretty shoes but Gucci boots I remember I saw them at Bloomies during sale season for just $550


----------



## kiwiaz

smiley13tree said:


> View attachment 3475953
> View attachment 3475954
> View attachment 3475955
> 
> 
> Valentino flat $499, 38
> Gucci $799
> Valentino boot $799
> A Wang $249 (I think)
> Pretty shoes but Gucci boots I remember I saw them at Bloomies during sale season for just $550



What's the size of A Wang? I am looking for a size 35 of this style. Does anyone know if tjmaxx will ship the item as Nordstrom rack does?


----------



## smiley13tree

kiwiaz said:


> What's the size of A Wang? I am looking for a size 35 of this style. Does anyone know if tjmaxx will ship the item as Nordstrom rack does?



It was a size 36.5 I believe. I also saw a pair of louboutin tall lace up boots in 35/35.5? Over $1000 though


----------



## bagnutt

I finally found the NARS nail polishes at a local Marshalls after searching high and low before giving up a few months ago.  
I got the Andy Warhol "15 Minutes" and the Pierre Hardy collection with box.
These wouldn't be my typical color choices, but after hunting so long, I had to buy them!  Borrowed some pics from the internet


----------



## IStuckACello

bagnutt said:


> I finally found the NARS nail polishes at a local Marshalls after searching high and low before giving up a few months ago.
> I got the Andy Warhol "15 Minutes" and the Pierre Hardy collection with box.
> These wouldn't be my typical color choices, but after hunting so long, I had to buy them!  Borrowed some pics from the internet
> 
> View attachment 3476774
> View attachment 3476775



I saw them a few places! 15 Minutes looks nicer on the nails, I thought it'd be more thin. Lmk next time, they were at the store I Pmed you about


----------



## cwxx

Saw this at a homegoods today  Notice the sticky note with HOLD written on it lol.


----------



## Miso5oup

At Winners in Canada [emoji15]


----------



## katran26

hi ladies - TJ Maxx on Newbury brought a ton of stuff, question is, does anyone know when clearance stickers will appear? Right now most of the items are full price.


----------



## mpepe32

Miso5oup said:


> At Winners in Canada [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478687


Lovely!  which location?


----------



## freepockets

I don't know if I am keeping him yet but I love it! Smooth leather on one side, pebble (or what they call "Roman") leather on the other. Palladium hardware. Currently for sale at Fendi still (at least in the UK: https://www.fendi.com/gb/belt-rever...ate&utm_campaign=pepperjam&utm_content=1-8162) for £285,00. At today's conversion rate, the price at Winners was 59% less than full price at Fendi prior to taxes. I will be cross posting this in the Fendi forum too because everyone loves a nice reveal!


----------



## -flawless-

Miso5oup said:


> At Winners in Canada [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478687



How much? [emoji15]


----------



## Miso5oup

-flawless- said:


> How much? [emoji15]





1199$ CND.. .


----------



## Miso5oup

Miso5oup said:


> 1199$ CND.. .





mpepe32 said:


> Lovely!  which location?



Montreal but i heard someone found a speedy in toronto for 699$....BUT apparently they are pre owned


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Miso5oup said:


> Montreal but i heard someone found a speedy in toronto for 699$....BUT apparently they are pre owned


Yes they are pre owned... But they are still nice!


----------



## -flawless-

Miso5oup said:


> 1199$ CND.. .



……wow.


----------



## honey_babee

I am going to SF and LA next week, any good TJ and marshall's to hit up with good stuff?


----------



## IStuckACello

honey_babee said:


> I am going to SF and LA next week, any good TJ and marshall's to hit up with good stuff?



Hmm I like the Moraga tj but it's like 45 min out of SF without traffic and you'd need a car. It's small selection but they have designer goods.


----------



## IStuckACello

Found Hudson leather leggings for $39! They're a size too small for now, but my doc says I must lose weight so..I guess they'll be my skinnier me leggings. Pretty happy as I saw really nice moto leggings at Novato for $70 last week but they were way too small to aspire to...

Also found this Boscia green tea oil control mask I love, their t Zone treatment (all $9.99), a awesome concealer ($3.99!), Butter London polish($4.99) and the artis (wannabe) dupe O Wow brush ($12.99). This was at San Mateo Marshalls.


----------



## IStuckACello

Oh and I forgot, I was at the tj in Moraga last night, and they still had the white AW Rocco for $399 and a black backpack (I think with rose gold studs? Can't remember) for $499


----------



## honey_babee

IStuckACello said:


> Found Hudson leather leggings for $39! They're a size too small for now, but my doc says I must lose weight so..I guess they'll be my skinnier me leggings. Pretty happy as I saw really nice moto leggings at Novato for $70 last week but they were way too small to aspire to...
> 
> Also found this Boscia green tea oil control mask I love, their t Zone treatment (all $9.99), a awesome concealer ($3.99!), Butter London polish($4.99) and the artis (wannabe) dupe O Wow brush ($12.99). This was at San Mateo Marshalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479918


Those leggings are niceeeeeee. So jealous. I would totally pay people to help me pick up things from marshalls and racks and the likes. haha


----------



## honey_babee

IStuckACello said:


> Hmm I like the Moraga tj but it's like 45 min out of SF without traffic and you'd need a car. It's small selection but they have designer goods.


I will have a car, but my days are fairly tight, perhaps I can see if I can fit it on my first day.  Thanks!


----------



## IStuckACello

honey_babee said:


> I will have a car, but my days are fairly tight, perhaps I can see if I can fit it on my first day.  Thanks!



Np ! The TJ is  really out of the way though, and not in a hotspot or anything. Especially if you're landing in SFO and not Oakland. I say you could skip it, because there's a Off Fifth and Nordstrom Rack next to each other in downtown SF. The clothing deals aren't soooo crazy that it's worth the hours driving back and forth. I think there might be a Neiman's Last call too down there? 

I was surprised to see the pants marked down myself. I think people thought it was fake leather but I could smell it lol and the tag confirmed it


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> Yes they are pre owned... But they are still nice!





ballerinakgurl said:


> Yes they are pre owned... But they are still nice!


----------



## mpepe32

I ended up buying a vintage musette salsa and it was in impeccable condition.  All the lv I saw this time around were in really good shape!


----------



## panduhbear

Markdowns on runway hit my winners runway already that was fast haha! Saw a tods want bag marked down to 900


----------



## ashlie

panduhbear said:


> Markdowns on runway hit my winners runway already that was fast haha! Saw a tods want bag marked down to 900



All runway items?!


----------



## mpepe32

panduhbear said:


> Markdowns on runway hit my winners runway already that was fast haha! Saw a tods want bag marked down to 900


which location if you dont mind sharing


----------



## honey_babee

IStuckACello said:


> Np ! The TJ is  really out of the way though, and not in a hotspot or anything. Especially if you're landing in SFO and not Oakland. I say you could skip it, because there's a Off Fifth and Nordstrom Rack next to each other in downtown SF. The clothing deals aren't soooo crazy that it's worth the hours driving back and forth. I think there might be a Neiman's Last call too down there?
> 
> I was surprised to see the pants marked down myself. I think people thought it was fake leather but I could smell it lol and the tag confirmed it


Ooooo, I might make a trip to those stores. hehe 
Hope for some lucky finds


----------



## panduhbear

ashlie said:


> All runway items?!


Nono just some haha but still surprising since it only arrived last month



mpepe32 said:


> which location if you dont mind sharing


Ottawa


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> which location if you dont mind sharing



Winners @ AMC at Dundas & Yonge yesterday had two tables of Runway handbags  & I did see some red tags on a couple of Tods bags and one Fendi 3jours and a Valentino camo WOC. So it looks like they have started marking some pieces down. Also saw quite a few Fendi clutch wallets, complete with boxes and dust bags. A lot of people milling around the bags but no one buying anything. I found a Saint Laurent Trois Clous croc embossed satchel for 40% off the Winners price tag (probably because it was from the 02-2016 runway according to price tag) and a lady actually followed me around the store for it! At first I thought it was coincidental til she came over to the back in the kids section! Even my brother noticed and thought that was creepy lol.

For those of you looking for a Fendi micro baguette, College Park had 1 in black, with floral embellishments for about $1600? It's not monster themed but very cute.

Wanted to mention that I noticed that the prices downtown were cheaper than in Vaughan- a YSL croc embossed clutch was $899.99 vs $499.99 downtown, a YSL shopping tote was $100 less downtown. Also they just put wallets with boxes and bags out on a shelf for customers to pick up, unlike at Vaughan Mills where it's all behind a glass case and the manager is so rude if you ask for a box or dust bag for the Fendi wallet you're buying (or end up not buying just because of the rudeness)


----------



## elation

Heartland Mississauga Marshalls:
Looks like markdowns are beginning here too!


----------



## mpepe32

omg i wish i could have made it to downtown or even heartland!!!  that balenciaga is beautiful!!!


----------



## IStuckACello

How much was the Proenza? Just curious even though I am sooo broke right now haha but given their prices on AW bags is reasonable I cross my fingers for markdown deals in Moraga soon..


----------



## hygienegal1000

lilac28 said:


> Winners @ AMC at Dundas & Yonge yesterday had two tables of Runway handbags  & I did see some red tags on a couple of Tods bags and one Fendi 3jours and a Valentino camo WOC. So it looks like they have started marking some pieces down. Also saw quite a few Fendi clutch wallets, complete with boxes and dust bags. A lot of people milling around the bags but no one buying anything. I found a Saint Laurent Trois Clous croc embossed satchel for 40% off the Winners price tag (probably because it was from the 02-2016 runway according to price tag) and a lady actually followed me around the store for it! At first I thought it was coincidental til she came over to the back in the kids section! Even my brother noticed and thought that was creepy lol.
> 
> For those of you looking for a Fendi micro baguette, College Park had 1 in black, with floral embellishments for about $1600? It's not monster themed but very cute.
> 
> Wanted to mention that I noticed that the prices downtown were cheaper than in Vaughan- a YSL croc embossed clutch was $899.99 vs $499.99 downtown, a YSL shopping tote was $100 less downtown. Also they just put wallets with boxes and bags out on a shelf for customers to pick up, unlike at Vaughan Mills where it's all behind a glass case and the manager is so rude if you ask for a box or dust bag for the Fendi wallet you're buying (or end up not buying just because of the rudeness)


I didn't know Vaughn mills had runway stuff now. Do you know if the ysl croc embossed clutch is still there?


----------



## justa9url

Runway tables from Winners Yonge and Dundas from tonight. Lots to choose from. Some are marked down. There was also a bunch of Valentino bags hanging and a bunch of mini bags hanging. Hth. Happy hunting!


----------



## lilac28

hygienegal1000 said:


> I didn't know Vaughn mills had runway stuff now. Do you know if the ysl croc embossed clutch is still there?


Only a tiny section and it's mostly locked up in jewelry cabinet unlike other stores (eye roll). Clutch is gone from vaughan store but the pink croc one is still at Yonge and Dundas. If u look at justagurls photo, it's on table bottom right. Really pretty


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> Runway tables from Winners Yonge and Dundas from tonight. Lots to choose from. Some are marked down. There was also a bunch of Valentino bags hanging and a bunch of mini bags hanging. Hth. Happy hunting!
> 
> View attachment 3482661
> View attachment 3482662


Wow what time was this? When I was there sat nite, lots of people crowded around the tables making a mess. 

If anyone interested the Fendi peekaboo was about $3800 and that gorgeous studded AMcqueen was just under $1700


----------



## justa9url

It was around 6:30pm Sunday night. When I entered the store, it was a mess, but they re-organized it before I left.



lilac28 said:


> Wow what time was this? When I was there sat nite, lots of people crowded around the tables making a mess.
> 
> If anyone interested the Fendi peekaboo was about $3800 and that gorgeous studded AMcqueen was just under $1700


----------



## daisygrl

justa9url said:


> Runway tables from Winners Yonge and Dundas from tonight. Lots to choose from. Some are marked down. There was also a bunch of Valentino bags hanging and a bunch of mini bags hanging. Hth. Happy hunting!
> 
> View attachment 3482661
> View attachment 3482662



That mini Valentino backpack is to die for. My Marshall's and TJMaxx are equivalent to Ross, sadly.


----------



## mpepe32

There were a handful of bags marked down at Marshalls heartland.  Ended up bring the balenciaga home with me. Thankfully it was there this morning . Thanks elation for posting!!! I can finally add a balenciaga to my collection.


----------



## LoveM&S

mpepe32 said:


> There were a handful of bags marked down at Marshalls heartland.  Ended up bring the balenciaga home with me. Thankfully it was there this morning . Thanks elation for posting!!! I can finally add a balenciaga to my collection.



I think this style was discontinued around 2008. I saw old season items popped up from time to time at Bal boutiques and other stores, but something is off to me. If you didn't check the bag's authenticity, I would recommend it, just to be safe.


----------



## lilac28

Wanted to share my find too


----------



## IStuckACello

A Bal at the tjmaxx did feel super weird to me, but I chalked it up to not having experience with the brand. Can't hurt to get your bags purchased from tjmaxx authenticated as there was that whole thing with the lady switching out fake designer bags....


----------



## mpepe32

IStuckACello said:


> A Bal at the tjmaxx did feel super weird to me, but I chalked it up to not having experience with the brand. Can't hurt to get your bags purchased from tjmaxx authenticated as there was that whole thing with the lady switching out fake designer bags....


i bought the bag at winners in canada and yes you always need to be careful.  i have confirmed my bag us authentic. i sent a ton of pics to my consin who has a large collection and actually has this bag and confirmed its fine!  thanks for the concern


----------



## mpepe32

So I spoke to my cousin and although she said it was authentic it was quite old and had a bad feeling as well. So it went back. I'd rather be in the safe side. Thanks to my tpfers for looking out for me. While I was at that Marshalls I saw another b bag but when I looked at the serial number and font it looked way off. I wonder if there is a customer that frequents that location and switching all the bals? Anyways I went over to winners and found a ysl croc embossed mini/small backpack and ended up buying that. I think I'm going to stick to brands I know when buying at these locations.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mpepe32 said:


> So I spoke to my cousin and although she said it was authentic it was quite old and had a bad feeling as well. So it went back. I'd rather be in the safe side. Thanks to my tpfers for looking out for me. While I was at that Marshalls I saw another b bag but when I looked at the serial number and font it looked way off. I wonder if there is a customer that frequents that location and switching all the bals? Anyways I went over to winners and found a ysl croc embossed mini/small backpack and ended up buying that. I think I'm going to stick to brands I know when buying at these locations.


Way to go tpfers! Glad you got things checked out mpepe32.... Better to be safe than sorry. Hope you find your dream Bal one day!! I just bought one from a NR reseller on IG. I normally wouldn't support them but the deal was too good to pass up even though she made $250 US on me.  But I digress.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> So I spoke to my cousin and although she said it was authentic it was quite old and had a bad feeling as well. So it went back. I'd rather be in the safe side. Thanks to my tpfers for looking out for me. While I was at that Marshalls I saw another b bag but when I looked at the serial number and font it looked way off. I wonder if there is a customer that frequents that location and switching all the bals? Anyways I went over to winners and found a ysl croc embossed mini/small backpack and ended up buying that. I think I'm going to stick to brands I know when buying at these locations.



Oh my goodness, that's scary that it could've potentially been a fake! Good that you returned it, better safe than sorry. Elation had posted a photo with the same bag but downtown so is it possible they got a bunch of fakes mixed in with the authentic ones? Now I'll have to authenticate my Saint Laurent- I know nothing of the brand other than doing a google search after bringing the bag home.

On a brighter note, post a pic of your YSL! I'd been hoping to find a monogram YSL in this event but nada.


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> It was around 6:30pm Sunday night. When I entered the store, it was a mess, but they re-organized it before I left.



If you happen to go by again and see the Alexander McQueen still there (the black one with the studded flower in your photo), can you please let me know if it's gone to red sticker clearance? It doesn't seem that AMQ bags are that popular but that was one was pretty. TIA.


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> Way to go tpfers! Glad you got things checked out mpepe32.... Better to be safe than sorry. Hope you find your dream Bal one day!! I just bought one from a NR reseller on IG. I normally wouldn't support them but the deal was too good to pass up even though she made $250 US on me.  But I digress.


I'm honestly so disheartened with the whole situation tbh.  the second bal I saw today was so plastic feeling and when I pointed out to the manager the serial number font thing, I think he thought I was crazy!  I don't know how they are switching because the red card thing was tightly attached in both cases.


----------



## SimplyB

mpepe32 said:


> So I spoke to my cousin and although she said it was authentic it was quite old and had a bad feeling as well. So it went back. I'd rather be in the safe side. Thanks to my tpfers for looking out for me. While I was at that Marshalls I saw another b bag but when I looked at the serial number and font it looked way off. I wonder if there is a customer that frequents that location and switching all the bals? Anyways I went over to winners and found a ysl croc embossed mini/small backpack and ended up buying that. I think I'm going to stick to brands I know when buying at these locations.



It's interesting that you say that, as I too, saw a Balenciaga ("mini"??) and was tempted to buy it, but I am not familiar with that brand and it felt very plastic like as well, so my instinct was to not get it. It's good that you followed your gut.  I wish Marshalls/Winners would really look more closely at items that are returned to ensure authenticity so we all have more peace of mind when shopping there.


----------



## IStuckACello

Ugh I wonder if they're leftovers from that switch the woman did! She returned a lot of bags. The AW Rocco I saw was definitely real though.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lilac28 said:


> If you happen to go by again and see the Alexander McQueen still there (the black one with the studded flower in your photo), can you please let me know if it's gone to red sticker clearance? It doesn't seem that AMQ bags are that popular but that was one was pretty. TIA.


That McQueen bag is from the Spring/Summer collection. I know for sure you could have gotten it half off from Barneys or Bergdorf during their sales... It bothers me that Tjx as a company hike up the prices on older (sometimes very old) merchandise, Winner and TJ Maxx alike. I used to love shopping the Runway sections of stores, but feel like I am being cheated when I see the end of season sales at full line stores. That being said, they do still have better pricing on classic bags and shoes but they usually get snapped up first (rightly so). I shop a lot more at NR and hunt for refurbished or altered items.


----------



## LoveM&S

lilac28 said:


> Oh my goodness, that's scary that it could've potentially been a fake! Good that you returned it, better safe than sorry. Elation had posted a photo with the same bag but downtown so is it possible they got a bunch of fakes mixed in with the authentic ones? Now I'll have to authenticate my Saint Laurent- I know nothing of the brand other than doing a google search after bringing the bag home.
> 
> On a brighter note, post a pic of your YSL! I'd been hoping to find a monogram YSL in this event but nada.



Do you mean someone else found the same black Bal bag somewhere else? If that's the case, it is high possibility those are fakes. That style was discontinued around 2008. It was not so popular style. I don't think it has been reproduced. I remember super fake Bals were curculated a lot several years ago. First, those appeared on ebay and online outlet kind of stores, then ended up TJ and Winners.


----------



## lilac28

ballerinakgurl said:


> That McQueen bag is from the Spring/Summer collection. I know for sure you could have gotten it half off from Barneys or Bergdorf during their sales... It bothers me that Tjx as a company hike up the prices on older (sometimes very old) merchandise, Winner and TJ Maxx alike. I used to love shopping the Runway sections of stores, but feel like I am being cheated when I see the end of season sales at full line stores. That being said, they do still have better pricing on classic bags and shoes but they usually get snapped up first (rightly so). I shop a lot more at NR and hunt for refurbished or altered items.



Would you know what the approximate retail price of the McQueen was? It was selling for $1700 here and it seemed kind of high to me. We don't have Barneys or Bergdorf here in Canada, just only recently got Saks and Nordstroms but I'll definitely be checking out the end of season sales at these places.  I agree that Winners/TJs do sell past season items at higher prices than department store sales prices.


----------



## lilac28

LoveM&S said:


> Do you mean someone else found the same black Bal bag somewhere else? If that's the case, it is high possibility those are fakes. That style was discontinued around 2008. It was not so popular style. I don't think it has been reproduced. I remember super fake Bals were curculated a lot several years ago. First, those appeared on ebay and online outlet kind of stores, then ended up TJ and Winners.



oops-got the locations mixed up- that Bal was from the Heartland location. But funnily I was looking through some old Winners posts and back in 2010 someone had posted about finding a questionable Bal at one of the stores.

I hate to say it but I think it the scammer(s) is working with someone who is an actual employee at Winners. How else would that red security tag get attached to the bag? Unless that's counterfeited too!


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> oops-got the locations mixed up- that Bal was from the Heartland location. But funnily I was looking through some old Winners posts and back in 2010 someone had posted about finding a questionable Bal at one of the stores.
> 
> I hate to say it but I think it the scammer(s) is working with someone who is an actual employee at Winners. How else would that red security tag get attached to the bag? Unless that's counterfeited too!


the person could very well have inside help.  when i spoke to the manager on the phone at first i asked if she could tell the description of the bag by that computer thingy they use when checking items or marking things down.  all it said was the make of the bag.  so the scammer probsbly bought the real one and brought back an old one they had.  maybe the employee accepting the return didnt notice the card thingy was missing and they lster just added one.  i find employees are clueless at times.  that maching shoukd at least show a picture of it.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lilac28 said:


> Would you know what the approximate retail price of the McQueen was? It was selling for $1700 here and it seemed kind of high to me. We don't have Barneys or Bergdorf here in Canada, just only recently got Saks and Nordstroms but I'll definitely be checking out the end of season sales at these places.  I agree that Winners/TJs do sell past season items at higher prices than department store sales prices.


I find that Winners and Tj Maxx tend to be about 30% lower than perceived value. I would say that bag would be around $2100 CDN.... Maybe less since it looks like the small version of the bag. I remember seeing it on Bergdorf Goodman website for a long time during the sale around $900 US, which would have been around $1200 CDN. 

Barneys I know ships to Canada (but not worth it after the 'duties' and shipping), not sure if Bergdorf does. I live in Canada on the border and shop 90% states-side, even with the current exchange. I usually ship my US online purchases to my aunt's house. I just love the greater selection and the fact that no body around me has the same thing. I always get compliments on how well I dress my kids or other various things because I didn't buy them from my local mall. That being said, living in Toronto provides a lot more variety than my city. I used to go to school in Toronto and loved all choices! It's exciting to see Saks and Nordstrom come to Canada, but I doubt I would ever see such a store pop up in my area. The nearest US locations for me are only half an hour away though.


----------



## LoveM&S

lilac28 said:


> oops-got the locations mixed up- that Bal was from the Heartland location. But funnily I was looking through some old Winners posts and back in 2010 someone had posted about finding a questionable Bal at one of the stores.
> 
> I hate to say it but I think it the scammer(s) is working with someone who is an actual employee at Winners. How else would that red security tag get attached to the bag? Unless that's counterfeited too!



I got it. If only one was there, it might be just a switchroo. Someone found a redyed Bal at TJ Maxx a few years ago. The super fakes were not switchroo. Several members asked about the super fakes at Bal AT at that time. Anyway people really abuse return policies and do whatever they want to do.


----------



## freepockets

This was the first time that I ever saw those red security tags on Runway items at Winners. I have to say, I was very happy to see them because, at least for me, it helps me buy from them with confidence. I never had a problem with inauthentic things there though. In general, I always Google the high-end stuff I am considering purchasing there. I am almost always able to find the item online at the original price to verify that it is authentic and that the Winners price is competitive. Any time I have ever returned a runway item (which I have done a few times) the staff were always very thorough in checking the authenticity of the item as well as their records to ensure that the item matches the tag and the bill.


----------



## kimmo416

Hey ladies I need some help. I had a great score today - YSL Jane heels for $50 but the reason they were so cheap is that they were missing the ankle straps. I cant find anywhere that sells replacement straps online. I need ideas! Should I buy a cheap pair of leather heels with ankle straps and switch them out? Do you think the deal is even worth it with the missing straps? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Here's what they look like with straps


----------



## ballerinakgurl

kimmo416 said:


> Hey ladies I need some help. I had a great score today - YSL Jane heels for $50 but the reason they were so cheap is that they were missing the ankle straps. I cant find anywhere that sells replacement straps online. I need ideas! Should I buy a cheap pair of leather heels with ankle straps and switch them out? Do you think the deal is even worth it with the missing straps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485202
> 
> 
> Here's what they look like with straps
> View attachment 3485203



I would try contacting YSL. They might be able to send you some straps. I bought the same pair myself and they had the same issue of no straps but paid $200. I knew I had some straps at home that worked. The cashier suggested that I could take the straps from other shoes on the sales floor if I found something suitable.


----------



## mharri20

kimmo416 said:


> Hey ladies I need some help. I had a great score today - YSL Jane heels for $50 but the reason they were so cheap is that they were missing the ankle straps. I cant find anywhere that sells replacement straps online. I need ideas! Should I buy a cheap pair of leather heels with ankle straps and switch them out? Do you think the deal is even worth it with the missing straps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485202
> 
> 
> Here's what they look like with straps
> View attachment 3485203


I remember seeing a lot of these go for cheap because every pair was missing the strap. I would first try calling YSL and see if they can give you a strap (even if you have to pay for it). Otherwise, since they are black, you could probably easily buy a different pair and take the strap off those.


----------



## kimmo416

mharri20 said:


> I remember seeing a lot of these go for cheap because every pair was missing the strap. I would first try calling YSL and see if they can give you a strap (even if you have to pay for it). Otherwise, since they are black, you could probably easily buy a different pair and take the strap off those.





ballerinakgurl said:


> I would try contacting YSL. They might be able to send you some straps. I bought the same pair myself and they had the same issue of no straps but paid $200. I knew I had some straps at home that worked. The cashier suggested that I could take the straps from other shoes on the sales floor if I found something suitable.



Thanks ladies. Unfortunately all they did was offer to sell me a new pair for full price!


----------



## mpepe32

OK so I wasn't happy the ysl backpack, I tried it on last night and it was kind of falling off my shoulder when I was using 1 strap so I decided to go back AGAIN and return it.  So when I went to Marshalls the bal was back on the floor!  Its obviously the bottom line for them I guess so beware.  BUT to my delight there was a Chloe medium drew in Carmel for $1599 so I scooped it up  I was delighted!  Will post pics tonight. I'm officially on ban island!


----------



## mpepe32

mpepe32 said:


> OK so I wasn't happy the ysl backpack, I tried it on last night and it was kind of falling off my shoulder when I was using 1 strap so I decided to go back AGAIN and return it.  So when I went to Marshalls the bal was back on the floor!  Its obviously the bottom line for them I guess so beware.  BUT to my delight there was a Chloe medium drew in Carmel for $1599 so I scooped it up  I was delighted!  Will post pics tonight. I'm officially on ban island!


Here's a pic


----------



## justa9url

Umm... reading about the B bags makes me nervous... I should get my mini City authenticated or return it...


----------



## LoveM&S

justa9url said:


> Umm... reading about the B bags makes me nervous... I should get my mini City authenticated or return it...
> 
> View attachment 3485403



If you didn't have it authenticated at Bal AT yet, I would strongly recommend it for peace of mind. I have heard many kinds of fake cases on the forum. So only time I don't authenticate bags, is when I buy them direct from brand's boutiques. They know their products and usually have much tighter return policy.


----------



## SimplyB

Spotted at Winners Heartland this morning:

Saint Laurent suede fringe bag, red tag marked down to $1500.  




I was tempted but I already have a suede fringe jacket. 

And as usual, buyer beware (although this one did feel authentic).

Cheers!


----------



## maruko101

I saw a black one at my local TJ, red tagged to $900-ish. Also saw a medium quilted SF Vara flap for less than $600.



SimplyB said:


> Spotted at Winners Heartland this morning:
> 
> Saint Laurent suede fringe bag, red tag marked down to $1500.
> 
> View attachment 3485996
> 
> 
> I was tempted but I already have a suede fringe jacket.
> 
> And as usual, buyer beware (although this one did feel authentic).
> 
> Cheers!


----------



## justa9url

LoveM&S said:


> If you didn't have it authenticated at Bal AT yet, I would strongly recommend it for peace of mind. I have heard many kinds of fake cases on the forum. So only time I don't authenticate bags, is when I buy them direct from brand's boutiques. They know their products and usually have much tighter return policy.



Thanks LoveM&S! I've decided to return it... better safe than sorry.


----------



## Sharon_Elizabet

I don't have any pictures but I found some great pjs and workout clothes at TJ Maxx the other week! I was so excited as I had not gone in for either item.


----------



## natalia0128

justa9url said:


> Umm... reading about the B bags makes me nervous... I should get my mini City authenticated or return it...
> 
> View attachment 3485403


How much did you pay for the bal?


----------



## justa9url

natalia0128 said:


> How much did you pay for the bal?


It was $999.99.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Twelve said:


> Not much use for coming fall/winter. May be taking to Greece for spring break.



I think it's lovely and would wear it in whatever season.


----------



## TRENDYL1

I find so many terrific things at TJ Maxx and Marshall's, it's almost addictive.


----------



## lilac28

Joining mpepe32 on ban island! Clearance find at Marshalls, couldn't believe my eyes.


----------



## stacestall

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3488113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining mpepe32 on ban island! Clearance find at Marshalls, couldn't believe my eyes.



OMG!!!! TOO CUTE!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3488113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining mpepe32 on ban island! Clearance find at Marshalls, couldn't believe my eyes.


amazing find lilac!!!!!!  congrats!!!!


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3488113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining mpepe32 on ban island! Clearance find at Marshalls, couldn't believe my eyes.


OMG!  Clearance too! Which location is this? I have yet to find yellow tag or red tag a few times when I went. Super nice.


----------



## lilac28

stacestall said:


> OMG!!!! TOO CUTE!!!! Congrats!!!


Thks so much!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> amazing find lilac!!!!!!  congrats!!!!


thanks  !


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> OMG!  Clearance too! Which location is this? I have yet to find yellow tag or red tag a few times when I went. Super nice.


Lol I know right? And the bag was just sitting on the shelf..no one was looking at it, needless to say I grabbed it. This was at the Vaughan location.


----------



## Enigmau

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3488113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining mpepe32 on ban island! Clearance find at Marshalls, couldn't believe my eyes.


Wow, congrats! What an amazing find !
How much was it on clearance, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## lms910

I tried these on earlier but passed. Ferragamo drivers for $199.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

lms910 said:


> I tried these on earlier but passed. Ferragamo drivers for $199.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489945


I have these in black. Love them.


----------



## honey_babee

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3488113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joining mpepe32 on ban island! Clearance find at Marshalls, couldn't believe my eyes.



O M G. How much was it?! Arg, so jealoussss. It's adorbsssss


----------



## panduhbear

lms910 said:


> I tried these on earlier but passed. Ferragamo drivers for $199.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489945


which location and what size if you dont mind me asking haha


----------



## lms910

panduhbear said:


> which location and what size if you dont mind me asking haha


they had a sz35.5 and 36  houston on richmond!


----------



## lms910

PrincessDarbe said:


> I have these in black. Love them.


maybe i should go back for them dangit :x


----------



## miniannie88

400$ red ticket...Should I pull the trigger??


----------



## mpepe32

miniannie88 said:


> 400$ red ticket...Should I pull the trigger??


They're cute!  I've never come across rockstuds before.  You can always buy now and think later


----------



## myown

miniannie88 said:


> 400$ red ticket...Should I pull the trigger??


wow


----------



## bagnutt

miniannie88 said:


> 400$ red ticket...Should I pull the trigger??



YES


----------



## afsweet

miniannie88 said:


> 400$ red ticket...Should I pull the trigger??


 
those are really cute and different from the RS you see on everyone else.


----------



## natalia0128

miniannie88 said:


> 400$ red ticket...Should I pull the trigger??


Yes, such a beauty


----------



## LuxeDeb

miniannie88 said:


> 400$ red ticket...Should I pull the trigger??



Cute! Christmas Rockstuds!


----------



## mpepe32

LuxeDeb said:


> Cute! Christmas Rockstuds!


No Italian rock studs!!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Purchased a cute Rebecca Minkoff Skinny Mac w/ crossbody strap in soft grey ($29), Liebeskind cluth/pouch ($19.99), Italian handcrafted booties ($24 & $44) all from TJ Maxx.


----------



## Karheart

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased a cute Rebecca Minkoff Skinny Mac w/ crossbody strap in soft grey ($29), Liebeskind cluth/pouch ($19.99), Italian handcrafted booties ($24 & $44) all from TJ Maxx.
> 
> View attachment 3494362
> View attachment 3494363
> View attachment 3494364
> View attachment 3494365


Wow! Great finds. Congrats!


----------



## lilac28

Check your Winners, looks like they are marking down clearance tags! My scores: D&G blazer/jacket $150 and DVF wrap $75. Not sure about the DVF, will c if I can covert to top.


----------



## lilac28




----------



## elation

Clearance in San Jose Marshalls for $149


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3498559
> View attachment 3498558


OMG ! I'm speechless. The earliest I can go is next week. I'm missing out 
I agree the D&G jacket for sure. Great find


----------



## cocodiamonds

yesss!!! Anastasia


----------



## ashlie

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3499596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesss!!! Anastasia



Omg! So checking my TJ tomorrow!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3499596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yesss!!! Anastasia



Oh goodness, I was just there. I got a Korres lipgloss $2.99 (retail 17). I didn't check any of the palette type items, because they're usually cheapie stuff. Guess I'll have to go back soon!


----------



## IStuckACello

Sigh I went to a ton of stores and keep finding deep Anastasia palettes! I found five at Moraga tj Maxx Weds, two at Colma , two at both San Mateo stores! Wagghhhh


----------



## panduhbear

Woo hoo 2nd markdowns have hit my winners as well scored an alexa for 360


----------



## yakusoku.af

IStuckACello said:


> Sigh I went to a ton of stores and keep finding deep Anastasia palettes! I found five at Moraga tj Maxx Weds, two at Colma , two at both San Mateo stores! Wagghhhh



I found 10 today at the same store, all deep lol I got all excited for nothing


----------



## MonsieurMode

kimmo416 said:


> Hey ladies I need some help. I had a great score today - YSL Jane heels for $50 but the reason they were so cheap is that they were missing the ankle straps. I cant find anywhere that sells replacement straps online. I need ideas! Should I buy a cheap pair of leather heels with ankle straps and switch them out? Do you think the deal is even worth it with the missing straps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485202
> 
> 
> Here's what they look like with straps
> View attachment 3485203



I would recommend buying some black grosgrain ribbon and using that in place of the ankle strap. Shoes that tie are very on trend right now. You could wrap it around your ankle a few times to make it more dramatic.


----------



## maruko101

Didn't take photos, but there's plenty of Bobbi Brown and MAC brush sets at my local TJ for less than $40.


----------



## IStuckACello

yakusoku.af said:


> I found 10 today at the same store, all deep lol I got all excited for nothing



[emoji30]I totally feel your pain lol. Every time I see one from the top I get like !!!!! Then I see it's not the right color  I do love the fair kit I bought from Sephora, great cool toned colors and formula. Would like the medium too but I realistically probably do not need it haha


----------



## IStuckACello

maruko101 said:


> Didn't take photos, but there's plenty of Bobbi Brown and MAC brush sets at my local TJ for less than $40.



Wow really? The limited release Mac sets? Those brushes usually aren't as high quality as their individuals, but still if it's a good price then it would be nice to have a back up. I have never seen mac at a discount store!


----------



## Alebeth

panduhbear said:


> Woo hoo 2nd markdowns have hit my winners as well scored an alexa for 360



Wow! Congratulations on such a beautiful bag for such an amazing price! I love the quilting and the neutral color.


----------



## heyrenee

Hi guys, I recently bought a Celine trotteur from the runway website, and I was wondering, do you authenticate all the bags that you buy from tj max or the website?


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Dot com.  What do you think about color combo?


----------



## RackFanatic

PrincessDarbe said:


> Dot com.  What do you think about color combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505992
> View attachment 3505993



This is gorgeous. I hope you are buying it!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

RackFanatic said:


> This is gorgeous. I hope you are buying it!


Bought it to think about it. Can never leave the red stickers.


----------



## ckrickett

I snagged an Alexander Wang Rocco at my local TJ MX this weekend. Funny thing I was planning on getting one from Nordstroms this week! so I saved a bunch!


----------



## lilac28

heyrenee said:


> Hi guys, I recently bought a Celine trotteur from the runway website, and I was wondering, do you authenticate all the bags that you buy from tj max or the website?


Definitely worth getting it checked out if u r not too familiar with the specifics of a brand. There have been stories of  fakes getting mixed in with the authentic merch at TJs


----------



## lilac28

PrincessDarbe said:


> Dot com.  What do you think about color combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505992
> View attachment 3505993


I like the red leather with gold hardware combo. The price is amazing too!


----------



## lilac28

Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence. $999.99. Very cute but did not like the lack of zip or even a snap button closure


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3506929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence. $999.99. Very cute but did not like the lack of zip or even a snap button closure


Let me know if you guys see any more Celine at Winners or Marshalls pretty please.


----------



## honey_babee

PrincessDarbe said:


> Dot com.  What do you think about color combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3505992
> View attachment 3505993



Love this, if you don't want it, can I buy it off you?? lol


----------



## IStuckACello

Saw a AW black leather backpack with I believe rose gold hardware, $299.xx red tag At San Rafael tjmaxx.


----------



## IStuckACello

I am in shock! Got a brand new, with tags (msrp $995) Vince burgundy leather leggings for $79 at TjMaxx today. I am saying good bye to Nordstrom Rack forever now!


----------



## Qteepiec

IStuckACello said:


> Congrats!
> No, I haven't seen any Anastasia kits  [emoji22]I've gone to like 4 stores this week in the Bay Area: Moraga, Emeryville, Alameda, San Mateo  since I work all over. I need the medium or anything lighter so if anyone has seen them in the Bay please lmk! I walked out with some Korean beauty products, Nars nail polish, a clearance Bliss serum (original $9x for $12!), and a Boscia mask that I'm really happy about though...and a super cute cat reusable tote bag lol.






Petaluma TJ Maxx has a few in medium


----------



## phungwin

Have there only been incidents of fakes when buying retail or also when buying off the website too?


----------



## IStuckACello

Qteepiec said:


> View attachment 3511308
> 
> 
> Petaluma TJ Maxx has a few in medium



Aw thank you! I just found one last week in San Mateo. I haven't stopped by Petaluma yet, is it good? Lmk if you want me to keep an eye out for anything for you!


----------



## dmeza

Really excited about this Bottega Veneta medium top handle bag DD.. I've been wanting one and to get it in this color (light grey) for less than half of retail..... yeah, so exciting!


----------



## meowmix318

dmeza said:


> Really excited about this Bottega Veneta medium top handle bag DD.. I've been wanting one and to get it in this color (light grey) for less than half of retail..... yeah, so exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512760


I love Bottega Veneta, great find


----------



## SimplyB

dmeza said:


> Really excited about this Bottega Veneta medium top handle bag DD.. I've been wanting one and to get it in this color (light grey) for less than half of retail..... yeah, so exciting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3512760



Love the colour and style! Beautiful find!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Found this baby at my TJ Maxx today for $549.99, currently retails at $890.00. Do you guys think I should keep? The leather is buttery but I bought it so I could think about it.


----------



## IStuckACello

ballerinakgurl said:


> Found this baby at my TJ Maxx today for $549.99, currently retails at $890.00. Do you guys think I should keep? The leather is buttery but I bought it so I could think about it.



That's a good price, was it red tag? I think that's cheaper than Nordstrom Rack price! People love that bag on that  thread.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

IStuckACello said:


> That's a good price, was it red tag? I think that's cheaper than Nordstrom Rack price! People love that bag on that  thread.


 No. It wasn't red tag, surprisingly. I was told it was a return... I was at a non-runway location but they seem to get designer stuff in fairly regularly.

It's a super cute bag, I was just trying to make a decision while trying to keep my children under control. Was excited to see a Chloe bag so reasonably priced!!


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> Found this baby at my TJ Maxx today for $549.99, currently retails at $890.00. Do you guys think I should keep? The leather is buttery but I bought it so I could think about it.


i would keep it  congrats on finding it!


----------



## justa9url

ballerinakgurl said:


> Found this baby at my TJ Maxx today for $549.99, currently retails at $890.00. Do you guys think I should keep? The leather is buttery but I bought it so I could think about it.


Great find! It's hard to say no at that price but the real question is if you will use it. I know I've had that dilemma one too many times.


----------



## IStuckACello

The other Chloe bags I saw at my runway tjmaxx were over $1000! I wonder if they tag differently with runway and non runway stores. Like I noticed the price points for Vince being higher at runway than my crazy $79 leggings at a non runway tjmaxx. 

Btw purple proenza schlouler suede ps1 mini at Moraga , I believe $599 red tag, still available today. Also saw 5 kat von d interstellar kits there and 3 Anastasia deep palettes. Check your cosmetics guys, even if they look unopen. I think the palette I got was touched on one color even though it looked sealed [emoji53]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

IStuckACello said:


> The other Chloe bags I saw at my runway tjmaxx were over $1000! I wonder if they tag differently with runway and non runway stores. Like I noticed the price points for Vince being higher at runway than my crazy $79 leggings at a non runway tjmaxx.
> 
> Btw purple proenza schlouler suede ps1 mini at Moraga , I believe $599 red tag, still available today. Also saw 5 kat von d interstellar kits there and 3 Anastasia deep palettes. Check your cosmetics guys, even if they look unopen. I think the palette I got was touched on one color even though it looked sealed [emoji53]


It's possible. I too have noticed pricing differences on various items at TJ Maxx. The same item is usually more expensive at stores in more affluent areas. But I was also told by employees that pricing on items can depend a lot on the price they paid for it from the supplier. I.e I saw a Balenciaga wallet one month listed for some ridiculous price like $800 and at the same store, months later they had received the same wallet (colour and everything) and were selling for $399.

I'm not sure why this Chloe bag was so well priced... But I always remind myself, I may be getting a great deal, but Tjx is also making a profit on me.


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

[QUOTE="ballerinakgurl, post: 30783326, member: Found this baby at my TJ Maxx today for $549.99, currently retails at $890.00. Do you guys think I should keep? The leather is buttery but I bought it so I could think about it.[/QUOTE]
Is that the cross body? I found mine at the Rack for a little over $400. I love it. It's actually the bag I wore today.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Colaluvstrvl said:


> [QUOTE="ballerinakgurl, post: 30783326, member: Found this baby at my TJ Maxx today for $549.99, currently retails at $890.00. Do you guys think I should keep? The leather is buttery but I bought it so I could think about it.


Is that the cross body? I found mine at the Rack for a little over $400. I love it. It's actually the bag I wore today.[/QUOTE]
Yes! It is the crossbody. It is a great size. I am more inclined to a smaller bag since I carry around a giant diaper bag 99% of the time.


----------



## freepockets

phungwin said:


> Have there only been incidents of fakes when buying retail or also when buying off the website too?


Not that I am aware of. Although it is important to be conscientious that there are fakes on the market, TJMaxx is very reputable in my opinion and the risk of getting a fake, especially if you order online, is not that high in reality.


----------



## itsmree

freepockets said:


> Not that I am aware of. Although it is important to be conscientious that there are fakes on the market, TJMaxx is very reputable in my opinion and the risk of getting a fake, especially if you order online, is not that high in reality.


i would still be leery and get luxury bags purchased there authenticated  - the whole debacle of the women returning fakes to tjmaxx (and many other stores) for years is still fresh and there has to be some fakes still floating around.


----------



## freepockets

itsmree said:


> i would still be leery and get luxury bags purchased there authenticated  - the whole debacle of the women returning fakes to tjmaxx (and many other stores) for years is still fresh and there has to be some fakes still floating around.


It is not bad advice to get your purchases authenticated if you need that peace of mind. It is better to be safe than sorry, especially if one does not have much experience items made by the brand of interest. Since the fakes fiasco, TJMaxx, at least in Canada, started including an additional plastic tag that is required to be attached in order for the item to be returned. To me, this says that they learned from the past and are doing everything they can to protect themselves and customers from fraud. TJMaxx moves a large volume of merchandise very quickly so I am a little more skeptical than you that they would still have returned fakes in their stock but you never know...


----------



## cocodiamonds

anyone else confused ?  I was like wait what


----------



## sparksfly

Anyone seen the Anastasia contour kits in light? I found a medium tonight and bought it. But I think it'll be too dark. I could get away with the contour shades but the highlight shades wouldn't work at all.


----------



## LuxeDeb

sparksfly said:


> Anyone seen the Anastasia contour kits in light? I found a medium tonight and bought it. But I think it'll be too dark. I could get away with the contour shades but the highlight shades wouldn't work at all.



I have only seen the medium and dark at TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I'm looking for the light, too.


----------



## sparksfly

LuxeDeb said:


> I have only seen the medium and dark at TJ Maxx and Marshalls. I'm looking for the light, too.



I did a quick look on instagram and only saw deep and medium. 

They have a few kat von d eyeshadow palettes for $20. I didn't see any when I went. Saw one 6 pan bare minerals palette.


----------



## coucou chanel

phungwin said:


> Have there only been incidents of fakes when buying retail or also when buying off the website too?





itsmree said:


> i would still be leery and get luxury bags purchased there authenticated  - the whole debacle of the women returning fakes to tjmaxx (and many other stores) for years is still fresh and there has to be some fakes still floating around.





freepockets said:


> It is not bad advice to get your purchases authenticated if you need that peace of mind. It is better to be safe than sorry, especially if one does not have much experience items made by the brand of interest. Since the fakes fiasco, TJMaxx, at least in Canada, started including an additional plastic tag that is required to be attached in order for the item to be returned. To me, this says that they learned from the past and are doing everything they can to protect themselves and customers from fraud. TJMaxx moves a large volume of merchandise very quickly so I am a little more skeptical than you that they would still have returned fakes in their stock but you never know...



Yes, always try to authenticate designer bags that weren't purchased from the official boutiques or authorized stores.
I recently purchased a Prada bag from Saks Off 5th and decided to return it, only to repurchase the same style from the official Prada boutique.
In general, I trust Saks Off 5th, since it's part of Saks (full line store), but you never know. I just couldn't live with the nagging doubt.


----------



## cwxx

Some recent finds in MA, PM for locations! The yellow shift dress is also Dolce Gabbana, $180ish


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Nice finds everyone!



Last year during Christmas time I was at the jewelry counter at TJMaxx and found this Gucci bracelet with the box for $99. (I believe it originally went for $189.) I couldnt believe it. I had planned on purchasing it at Bloomies the week before. Glad I waited.


----------



## meowmix318

cwxx said:


> Some recent finds in MA, PM for locations! The yellow shift dress is also Dolce Gabbana, $180ish
> View attachment 3518080
> View attachment 3518081
> View attachment 3518082
> View attachment 3518083
> View attachment 3518084
> View attachment 3518085
> View attachment 3518086
> View attachment 3518088


Love the jacket. And what a good price for D&G


----------



## meowmix318

Johnpauliegal said:


> Nice finds everyone![emoji2]
> 
> View attachment 3518155
> 
> Last year during Christmas time I was at the jewelry counter at TJMaxx and found this Gucci bracelet with the box for $99. (I believe it originally went for $189.) I couldnt believe it. I had planned on purchasing it at Bloomies the week before. Glad I waited. [emoji2]


Love stories with happy endings


----------



## cwxx

meowmix318 said:


> Love the jacket. And what a good price for D&G



Thanks meowmix - the D&G dress is pretty great (all wool too), straight shift is just not my style sadly. 

I did buy these two skirts: Valentino goat fur skirt $150, and Sonia Rykiel knit pleat skirt $90 (orig price 1210!) 
I might return the valentino, can't think when I'd wear goat fur lol


----------



## Ness7386

SEWDimples said:


> Purchased a cute Rebecca Minkoff Skinny Mac w/ crossbody strap in soft grey ($29), Liebeskind cluth/pouch ($19.99), Italian handcrafted booties ($24 & $44) all from TJ Maxx.
> 
> View attachment 3494362
> View attachment 3494363
> View attachment 3494364
> View attachment 3494365


Great prices!


----------



## tnguyen87

I'll be in Houston next week to deliver some macarons. Can anyone suggest any Marshall's/TJ Maxx that carries YSL bags?


----------



## deltalady

tnguyen87 said:


> I'll be in Houston next week to deliver some macarons. Can anyone suggest any Marshall's/TJ Maxx that carries YSL bags?



The locations on Gray and Richmond are runway locations. You may be able to find some there.


----------



## tnguyen87

deltalady said:


> The locations on Gray and Richmond are runway locations. You may be able to find some there.


Thank you so much! I'll check those out!


----------



## panduhbear

Another round of runway markdowns at my winners. No bags left but some good shoes. Picked up a pair of Jimmy Choos for 180


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Picked this Saint Laurent Nano Sac du Jour today at my local TJ Maxx... It wasn't a runway location either! 

It was on clearance too! Sorry for the poor lighting it's been raining here all day.


----------



## stacestall

ballerinakgurl said:


> Picked this Saint Laurent Nano Sac du Jour today at my local TJ Maxx... It wasn't a runway location either!
> 
> It was on clearance too! Sorry for the poor lighting it's been raining here all day.



Beautiful bag!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> Picked this Saint Laurent Nano Sac du Jour today at my local TJ Maxx... It wasn't a runway location either!
> 
> It was on clearance too! Sorry for the poor lighting it's been raining here all day.


Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## cwxx

ballerinakgurl said:


> Picked this Saint Laurent Nano Sac du Jour today at my local TJ Maxx... It wasn't a runway location either!
> 
> It was on clearance too! Sorry for the poor lighting it's been raining here all day.



Congrats! The nano is my favorite size for the SDJ


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Thanks guys!! I'm pretty excited. I was going to return the Chloe Marcie bag and get this one instead but couldn't find my receipt. But I've got two bag this month!


----------



## Ness7386

Here is my TJ Maxx find.  I was so happy to find the Verona Elisa, I brought it home!

Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Leto

ballerinakgurl said:


> Picked this Saint Laurent Nano Sac du Jour today at my local TJ Maxx... It wasn't a runway location either!
> 
> It was on clearance too! Sorry for the poor lighting it's been raining here all day.



So lucky!


----------



## lilac28

ballerinakgurl said:


> Picked this Saint Laurent Nano Sac du Jour today at my local TJ Maxx... It wasn't a runway location either!
> 
> It was on clearance too! Sorry for the poor lighting it's been raining here all day.


What an awesome find! Congrats it's gorgeous


----------



## ladyash

ballerinakgurl said:


> Let me know if you guys see any more Celine at Winners or Marshalls pretty please.



Lilac28 that's the winners down the street from me! The first time I ever went there they had a Chanel bag in the jewellery counter display. $3999 and it was gone within a day. 

Guys try the marshalls at Lawrence west plaza. They have a ton of designer things and no one is even touching them!


----------



## SEWDimples

Found 2 Michael Kors Collection handbags at Marshalls. I'm so excited.
Small or Medium Bette satchel in Elephant ($249) and small Lexi East/West satchel in Cobalt ($289)


----------



## ballerinakgurl

ladyash said:


> Lilac28 that's the winners down the street from me! The first time I ever went there they had a Chanel bag in the jewellery counter display. $3999 and it was gone within a day.
> 
> Guys try the marshalls at Lawrence west plaza. They have a ton of designer things and no one is even touching them!




Wishing I still lived in Toronto!!! Probably for the best though. I would literally have no money. 



Leto said:


> So lucky!





lilac28 said:


> What an awesome find! Congrats it's gorgeous



Thank you guys! Wishing it was in Canadian dollars though. Still a great price.


----------



## SEWDimples

ballerinakgurl said:


> Thanks guys!! I'm pretty excited. I was going to return the Chloe Marcie bag and get this one instead but couldn't find my receipt. But I've got two bag this month!



Congrats! Gorgeous bag. Enjoy!



Ness7386 said:


> View attachment 3533723
> 
> Here is my TJ Maxx find.  I was so happy to find the Verona Elisa, I brought it home!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats! What a nice find. Enjoy!


----------



## ladyash

ballerinakgurl said:


> Wishing I still lived in Toronto!!! Probably for the best though. I would literally have no money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you guys! Wishing it was in Canadian dollars though. Still a great price.



I swear the locations downtown have literally nothing good. I randomly walk into the ones near my house that I never go to and they have tons of stuff. Maybe it's the demographics of the Lawrence West area? Not sure but I feel like things don't start to sell there until they go on sale.


----------



## Ness7386

SEWDimples said:


> Found 2 Michael Kors Collection handbags at Marshalls. I'm so excited.
> Small or Medium Bette satchel in Elephant ($249) and small Lexi East/West satchel in Cobalt ($289)
> 
> View attachment 3534709


Oooh!  They're both gorgeous. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Ness7386 said:


> Oooh!  They're both gorgeous. Enjoy!


Thanks! I love the colors.


----------



## lilac28

ladyash said:


> Lilac28 that's the winners down the street from me! The first time I ever went there they had a Chanel bag in the jewellery counter display. $3999 and it was gone within a day.
> 
> Guys try the marshalls at Lawrence west plaza. They have a ton of designer things and no one is even touching them!



Hey ladyash r u there everyday? I know I'd be if I lived that close..lol. That location does have good selection but I often leave empty handed as they run out of my sizes. Thx for heads up on the new Marshalls, do u recall what designers they had and were there any bags ?


----------



## ladyash

lilac28 said:


> Hey ladyash r u there everyday? I know I'd be if I lived that close..lol. That location does have good selection but I often leave empty handed as they run out of my sizes. Thx for heads up on the new Marshalls, do u recall what designers they had and were there any bags ?



It's funny because I rarely go to the winners near me! I'm always going downtown because that's close to where I work and I go on lunch. 

They do have bags I just can't recall all they have because I only looked at what was on their holiday gift idea type tables. They had a nice leather dooney and bourke wallet, a fendi fabric tote that I think was marked down, and a Valentino rock stud mini backpack. I noticed shoes they had tons of hunters boots for 89.99, and tons of Versace silk scarves for $99.99. I was shopping for slate coasters and got sidetracked lol!


----------



## newport5236

My local TJs doesn't usually have great stuff but I was happy to find these unopened makeup products for great prices.  TJs got the "compare at" prices totally wrong!


----------



## SEWDimples

Found some more hand made Italian leather booties for $45. Love the color, especially since they are not black.


----------



## lilac28

ladyash said:


> It's funny because I rarely go to the winners near me! I'm always going downtown because that's close to where I work and I go on lunch.
> 
> They do have bags I just can't recall all they have because I only looked at what was on their holiday gift idea type tables. They had a nice leather dooney and bourke wallet, a fendi fabric tote that I think was marked down, and a Valentino rock stud mini backpack. I noticed shoes they had tons of hunters boots for 89.99, and tons of Versace silk scarves for $99.99. I was shopping for slate coasters and got sidetracked lol!



Thx for the feedback! I was in the area and ventured to that Marshalls today. Store was organized and not too many shoppers but I didn't find anything today.


----------



## elation

Just a couple things I saw today at Heartland Marshalls:


----------



## freepockets

ladyash said:


> It's funny because I rarely go to the winners near me! I'm always going downtown because that's close to where I work and I go on lunch.
> 
> They do have bags I just can't recall all they have because I only looked at what was on their holiday gift idea type tables. They had a nice leather dooney and bourke wallet, a fendi fabric tote that I think was marked down, and a Valentino rock stud mini backpack. I noticed shoes they had tons of hunters boots for 89.99, and tons of Versace silk scarves for $99.99. I was shopping for slate coasters and got sidetracked lol!


I picked up one of those Versace silk scarves and they gave me 5.00$ off because they put the pin security tag through the silk. The original price at Versace is apparently 395$ US.


----------



## Typhi

elation said:


> Just a couple things I saw today at Heartland Marshalls:
> 
> View attachment 3539103
> 
> View attachment 3539106


I actually came here to post that bag [emoji2] 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 6.0 HD using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Typhi

Heartland Marshalls
	

		
			
		

		
	








The rag & bone boots were $249 
There was also another fendi bag that was $1499 more a men's computer bag in lime green and a pair of Jimmy Choo size 8.5 $399


----------



## Typhi

Winners Heartland







These were $499-$999 in ok condition but over priced? I think


----------



## Typhi

There was one bigger lv tote not in this monogram it was $999


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Typhi said:


> Heartland Marshalls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539825
> View attachment 3539826
> View attachment 3539827
> View attachment 3539828
> View attachment 3539830
> 
> 
> The rag & bone boots were $249
> There was also another fendi bag that was $1499 more a men's computer bag in lime green and a pair of Jimmy Choo size 8.5 $399


That's a great price for the Celine tote! They are at TJ Maxx for around $1000.


----------



## MomOfThree1980

I love shopping at TJ Maxx! The last time I was there I found some yummy snacks, storage containers for my kitchen, and some pajamas!


----------



## dodowin

Omg, score this beauty!


----------



## Typhi

I saw these at heartland all $999.99 and all size 38






36.5 699.99


----------



## bagnutt

Found some Honest Beauty products at TJ Maxx. Has anyone tried this line? 

Tinted moisturizer $6 / retail $28




Powder Cleanser $7 / retail $22
comes in single use packets, so cute!


----------



## yakusoku.af

bagnutt said:


> Found some Honest Beauty products at TJ Maxx. Has anyone tried this line?
> 
> Tinted moisturizer $6 / retail $28
> 
> View attachment 3548723
> 
> 
> Powder Cleanser $7 / retail $22
> comes in single use packets, so cute!
> 
> View attachment 3548724



I found Honest brow filler today for $3.99, regular price $15. I've never tried it before but for $4 I'll test it out lol


----------



## bagnutt

Is anyone looking for these Anastasia Contour Cream Kits? Came across a bunch of the "Medium" and "Deep"


----------



## yakusoku.af

bagnutt said:


> Is anyone looking for these Anastasia Contour Cream Kits? Came across a bunch of the "Medium" and "Deep"
> 
> View attachment 3549393



I've been looking for medium! All I can find is deep. I've seen like 20 deeps at 3 different Tj Maxxs but never medium


----------



## bagnutt

This location just stocked beauty items for Xmas - they had a ton of these kits. I picked up some Algenist products for cheap! And Erno Laszlo - first time seeing that at TJM. I'm finding a lot of gifts this holiday season, which is amazing [emoji4]


----------



## sparksfly

bagnutt said:


> Is anyone looking for these Anastasia Contour Cream Kits? Came across a bunch of the "Medium" and "Deep"
> 
> View attachment 3549393



I found medium too but it's too dark for me. I need light which I don't think they'll carry.


----------



## cuzideserveit

Typhi said:


> I saw these at heartland all $999.99 and all size 38
> 
> View attachment 3546347
> View attachment 3546348
> View attachment 3546349
> 
> 
> 36.5 699.99
> 
> View attachment 3546350
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546351



Woh these are some serious finds! Is TJ Maxx a Canadian company? I've noticed that they carry more high-end designer items than anywhere else on this thread.


----------



## Typhi

cuzideserveit said:


> Woh these are some serious finds! Is TJ Maxx a Canadian company? I've noticed that they carry more high-end designer items than anywhere else on this thread.


Hey, I'm not sure but the Marshall's and Winners (Tj Maxx) in the locations I posted stuff from are 'runway' locations. They have more luxury brands.

Tj Maxx is Winners in Canada. I believe they own Tj maxx, Winners, Marshall's Homsense, Home goods and Tkm? (UK).

Others may know more. 

Sent from my BLU STUDIO 6.0 HD using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Typhi said:


> Hey, I'm not sure but the Marshall's and Winners (Tj Maxx) in the locations I posted stuff from are 'runway' locations. They have more luxury brands.
> 
> Tj Maxx is Winners in Canada. I believe they own Tj maxx, Winners, Marshall's Homsense, Home goods and Tkm? (UK).
> 
> Others may know more.
> 
> Sent from my BLU STUDIO 6.0 HD using PurseForum mobile app



That sounds like a good explanation to me. [emoji4]


----------



## StopHammertime

I saw this Alexander Wang bag at my T.J. Maxx today and I almost picked it up, but I don't know what the style is called or how much they usually run for. It is $250 but it has a few scuffs on it that would not be able to be taken out, so I didn't know if it would be worth it. Should I snag it?


----------



## legaldiva

What are the runway Marshalls?!


----------



## IStuckACello

StopHammertime said:


> View attachment 3551532
> 
> I saw this Alexander Wang bag at my T.J. Maxx today and I almost picked it up, but I don't know what the style is called or how much they usually run for. It is $250 but it has a few scuffs on it that would not be able to be taken out, so I didn't know if it would be worth it. Should I snag it?



Not a bad price if you're going to use it. I would say yes if you're still thinking about it, otherwise pass. Btw, love your screen name lol.


----------



## mpepe32

legaldiva said:


> What are the runway Marshalls?!


they are marshall store with a special red carpet section which has deigner items.  like runway winners/or tj maxx in the states but for msrshall stores in canada


----------



## legaldiva

mpepe32 said:


> they are marshall store with a special red carpet section which has deigner items.  like runway winners/or tj maxx in the states but for msrshall stores in canada



How do I find one?!  Found it!!
https://m.facebook.com/notes/tjmaxx/the-runway-at-maxx-store-locations/305259970154/


----------



## pinkfeet

LV at Marshals? I am not sure I would buy a LV at any outlet location.


----------



## mpepe32

pinkfeet said:


> LV at Marshals? I am not sure I would buy a LV at any outlet location.


they are pre-owned.  i bought one from winners, completely authentic!


----------



## StopHammertime

I ended up buying it... it even had the pouch inside, very happy with it.


----------



## randr21

Wasnt someone looking for Anastasia contour kits?  Tjmaxx @ greenvale location has only 2 dark palettes left.


----------



## Ness7386

Found this blue suede Sorial Carli handbag at TJ Maxx for $60. The color's not spot on, but I think it matches my Cole Haan suede boots pretty good.






Sent from my LG-H830 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jamamcg

I never look in the jewellery displays, but as I was walking past this caught my eye and I knew instantly it was Alexander McQueen. 








And some pics of the same buckles on the runway. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Just shows you when it says past season it can be literally last season or six years ago.


----------



## msd_bags

StopHammertime said:


> View attachment 3553005
> 
> I ended up buying it... it even had the pouch inside, very happy with it.



Love it! Is it heavy?


----------



## sourapril

jamamcg said:


> I never look in the jewellery displays, but as I was walking past this caught my eye and I knew instantly it was Alexander McQueen.
> 
> View attachment 3559214
> 
> View attachment 3559215
> 
> View attachment 3559216
> 
> 
> And some pics of the same buckles on the runway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559217
> 
> View attachment 3559218
> 
> 
> Just shows you when it says past season it can be literally last season or six years ago.


WOW. did you get it?


----------



## jamamcg

sourapril said:


> WOW. did you get it?



Yeah I bought it. I don't usually buy McQueen pieces made after 2010, but I just had to have it. [emoji4]


----------



## Barbara11

BellaLuella said:


> One of my stores had t3 blow dryers. I wish I purchased one went back 2 days later and they were all gone.


Like the classic design.  Just purchased the Daphne in cassis.


----------



## mpepe32

My finds for the day James perse, joa, Vera Wang jeans and longchamp


----------



## mpepe32

And my Chloe Hudson I found a bit ago but I can't remember if I posted


----------



## IStuckACello

Found these Hudson krista suede leggings at Marshalls in San Mateo for $50. Unfortunately, even though they fit my short legs length wise, they look horrible on me otherwise. They're going back soon, pm me if you're in the Bay Area and want to know where they're going back to. Size 29 in burgundy and 29 and 30 for black. I'm sad but theyll probably work better for someone else...leather is more miss on me than hit. Also got some brushes-The tokidoki brushes were $5.99 for the set, and $3.99 for the kabuki, $1.99 for the japonesque.


----------



## IStuckACello

jamamcg said:


> Yeah I bought it. I don't usually buy McQueen pieces made after 2010, but I just had to have it. [emoji4]



I've never seen McQueen ! I'll have to keep an eye out now...


----------



## jamamcg

IStuckACello said:


> I've never seen McQueen ! I'll have to keep an eye out now...



 Yeah keep an eye out. Even in non runway stores. I find my best designer pieces in non runway stores.


----------



## maruko101

Saw a baby sac de jour in gray at my local TJ, red tagged $1100+


----------



## ballerinakgurl

jamamcg said:


> Yeah keep an eye out. Even in non runway stores. I find my best designer pieces in non runway stores.



I second that! I have gotten the best deals at non runway locations. Usually the runway items get marked down because no one is interested. They are also in much better shape by the time they get marked down.

On a not so exciting note, I found these Missoni wool socks today at my local Winners on clearance for $12.99, still selling online for $81 US. Lol I got them for my hubby, but I doubt he'll care that they are designer. [emoji28]


----------



## meowmix318

ballerinakgurl said:


> I second that! I have gotten the best deals at non runway locations. Usually the runway items get marked down because no one is interested. They are also in much better shape by the time they get marked down.
> 
> On a not so exciting note, I found these Missoni wool socks today at my local Winners on clearance for $12.99, still selling online for $81 US. Lol I got them for my hubby, but I doubt he'll care that they are designer. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3564339


My husband only cares about functionality. Designer labels make him confused lol


----------



## IStuckACello

meowmix318 said:


> My husband only cares about functionality. Designer labels make him confused lol



Lol! My boyfriend is the same way. I was so excited about a silk bomber I picked out for him, but he insisted he would wear it daily on our very gross public transit system! I almost barfed. We decided he will return it as it is too high maintenance.


----------



## newport5236

Came across this Michele watchband...price looks good


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

newport5236 said:


> View attachment 3564625
> 
> Came across this Michele watchband...price looks good



Thanks for the heads up. I'll check out my local TJ Max for Watch straps.


----------



## ngotasian

Anyone know when is the yellow tag sale start?


----------



## cocodiamonds

How cute is this it's still 75 on qvc


----------



## buyingpig

Found the Staub 4 qt shallow round cocotte for $69.99 white tagged. The clearence, red tagged ones are way more. Been wanting it for a while. Happy to get it for this price.


----------



## Champagne_dreams1

I found this Vince leather jacket in November for $249. Retail price $1000+. I shouldn't have been shopping, but I couldn't resist the deal, especially since I'd been looking for a leather jacket and it fits like a glove.


----------



## itsmree

i saw yellow tags yesterday ladies. i scored some $150 nike legendary lattice leggings for $29, a max studio skirt for $10 and a north face $99 pullover for $29


----------



## LuxeDeb

Yellow tag pickins are slim but I managed to score 2 Alexander McQueen bags. Here's one. Marked down to $299


----------



## LuxeDeb

The other is McQ Alexander McQueen, marked down to $269.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Sigh. I think the McQ floral bag is going back. I usually only buy McQueen and not the McQ line. Searching on line it looks like the floral bag only retailed for around $600. I really love the pattern, but I feel like I overpaid. I'm keeping the Alexander McQueen studded Legend bag though!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

LuxeDeb said:


> Sigh. I think the McQ floral bag is going back. I usually only buy McQueen and not the McQ line. Searching on line it looks like the floral bag only retailed for around $600. I really love the pattern, but I feel like I overpaid. I'm keeping the Alexander McQueen studded Legend bag though!



I love the studded legend bag!! So jealous. I'm hoping to hit a couple of store tomorrow or Thursday.

I would bring the floral bag back. I feel like you overpaid as well. [emoji4]


----------



## a510g

Here are my finds from today - a bit unsure if I should keep the Gucci bamboo necklace but pretty happy with my other finds  Gonna try to hit some more locations tomorrow!


----------



## IStuckACello

a510g said:


> Here are my finds from today - a bit unsure if I should keep the Gucci bamboo necklace but pretty happy with my other finds  Gonna try to hit some more locations tomorrow!
> View attachment 3570968
> 
> View attachment 3570967
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570966



Omg I am dying, so jealous over that ps1! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## bagnutt

Great finds! Wish I had a TJM runway near me [emoji853]


----------



## itsmree

LuxeDeb said:


> Yellow tag pickins are slim but I managed to score 2 Alexander McQueen bags. Here's one. Marked down to $299
> 
> View attachment 3570714
> 
> View attachment 3570716


love this one, looks like little studded bows! i didn't even look at bags. but we never have good bags


----------



## jamamcg

Jewellery counter strikes again. 

Saw this the last time and didn't think twice about it. Then saw it again today and wondered who it was made by when I spotted the logo on the inside 

Small bee ring. Alexander McQueen s/s 2013


----------



## sourapril

How much do they sell for? That's quite old...





jamamcg said:


> Jewellery counter strikes again.
> 
> Saw this the last time and didn't think twice about it. Then saw it again today and wondered who it was made by when I spotted the logo on the inside
> 
> Small bee ring. Alexander McQueen s/s 2013
> 
> View attachment 3571498
> 
> View attachment 3571499


----------



## jamamcg

sourapril said:


> How much do they sell for? That's quite old...



I got it for £29.99. And that was full price. No mark downs or anything


----------



## shoppinggalnyc

Love this bag! I walked away empty handed but I have one more store to check...



a510g said:


> Here are my finds from today - a bit unsure if I should keep the Gucci bamboo necklace but pretty happy with my other finds  Gonna try to hit some more locations tomorrow!
> View attachment 3570968
> 
> View attachment 3570967
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570966


----------



## verdisto716

Spotted today


----------



## Leto

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3573944
> 
> Spotted today



Wow! Where did you find this? I have been working crazy hours and was always hoping if I get out before 8pm I would try to go to Tj Maxx.


----------



## verdisto716

Leto said:


> Wow! Where did you find this? I have been working crazy hours and was always hoping if I get out before 8pm I would try to go to Tj Maxx.



I saw it at the Moraga, CA location! They have good bags once in a while


----------



## Leto

verdisto716 said:


> I saw it at the Moraga, CA location! They have good bags once in a while



So lucky! I have never seen Celine at the D.C. Locations. But I might just miss them [emoji853]


----------



## verdisto716

Leto said:


> So lucky! I have never seen Celine at the D.C. Locations. But I might just miss them [emoji853]



I see them once in a blue moon. Last time I saw one was in la and it was a phantom before the whole craze took off. This gives me hope that I'll one day spot a box bag for myself [emoji851]


----------



## pursepectives

verdisto716 said:


> View attachment 3573944
> 
> Spotted today


Oooh, so pretty!!! Have you seen any other colors? Is this the regular TJ Maxx? I'm in the South bay but I've never seen Celine bags at my local TJ Maxx


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> I see them once in a blue moon. Last time I saw one was in la and it was a phantom before the whole craze took off. This gives me hope that I'll one day spot a box bag for myself [emoji851]



Was moraga worth hitting up? I haven't had time this week but really wanted to check it out again. I saw that Celine last time! Love the color.


----------



## IStuckACello

pursepectives said:


> Oooh, so pretty!!! Have you seen any other colors? Is this the regular TJ Maxx? I'm in the South bay but I've never seen Celine bags at my local TJ Maxx



Moraga is a runway. I've never seen any bags that nice in San Mateo or Daly City.


----------



## Kaoli

I found this Celine bag in TjMaxx next to Columbus Circle in NYC


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> Was moraga worth hitting up? I haven't had time this week but really wanted to check it out again. I saw that Celine last time! Love the color.



No nothing new. It's actually quite empty so I wouldn't waste my time going there. I went back to see if they still had the oxblood givenchy antigona but that one was gone. Next time!


----------



## IStuckACello

verdisto716 said:


> No nothing new. It's actually quite empty so I wouldn't waste my time going there. I went back to see if they still had the oxblood givenchy antigona but that one was gone. Next time!



Thanks! I will pm you immediately if I see it there.


----------



## pinky7129

Hi all! 

Would love some advice! I found this beauty, but it's missing the skull [emoji24] anyone know where I can find it or how to get it so I can make the clutch complete!?


----------



## buyingpig

Hi Everyone, I am running into a bit of a trouble shopping at my local TJ Maxx. Tried to buy 2 coats for the BF last night. They weren't severely discount and weren't fantastic deals. He needed them, and they fit well. So we decided to just go with them. They were both considered premium desginers, purple tagged with red sticker. Discounted from $399 to $199.

When going through check out, the cashier called manager over. The manager peeled the red stickers off right in front of us. Then she said no men's runway/premium designer/purple tagged item were suppose to have red or yellow stickers. They are not suppose to be discounted ever. 

I tried to reason with her. Showed her there were probably over 100 items in men's section with purple tag and yellow/red stickers. I bought multiple men items in the past with purple tag on clearence. Her answer was we could pay 399 for each jacket or leave.

The price at $199 was not great to begin with. We didn't want to argue,  so left the store feeling totally disgusted. It was a serious waste of time.

Is there any law that protects the consumer in this case? This happened in Illinois.


----------



## sourapril

Not a finding but just something I don't understand. Why can't I return Marshall's stuff to Tjmaxx and vice versa? They give me store credit in the form of a gift card since I didn't have my receipt. You can use the gift card in both stores and Home Goods.


----------



## pinky7129

sourapril said:


> Not a finding but just something I don't understand. Why can't I return Marshall's stuff to Tjmaxx and vice versa? They give me store credit in the form of a gift card since I didn't have my receipt. You can use the gift card in both stores and Home Goods.



Different store. Same goes for rack and Nordstrom. You can use a gift card for both that's the same, but just return each item to its specific store.


----------



## afsweet

buyingpig said:


> Hi Everyone, I am running into a bit of a trouble shopping at my local TJ Maxx. Tried to buy 2 coats for the BF last night. They weren't severely discount and weren't fantastic deals. He needed them, and they fit well. So we decided to just go with them. They were both considered premium desginers, purple tagged with red sticker. Discounted from $399 to $199.
> 
> When going through check out, the cashier called manager over. The manager peeled the red stickers off right in front of us. Then she said no men's runway/premium designer/purple tagged item were suppose to have red or yellow stickers. They are not suppose to be discounted ever.
> 
> I tried to reason with her. Showed her there were probably over 100 items in men's section with purple tag and yellow/red stickers. I bought multiple men items in the past with purple tag on clearence. Her answer was we could pay 399 for each jacket or leave.
> 
> The price at $199 was not great to begin with. We didn't want to argue,  so left the store feeling totally disgusted. It was a serious waste of time.
> 
> Is there any law that protects the consumer in this case? This happened in Illinois.



not sure of the legal aspect, but I'm not surprised if the items weren't supposed to be marked down and were either 1.) a mistake or 2.) done on purpose by an employee who would then buy (or have a friend buy) everything to resell for more. 

my godmother has worked at marshall's for decades and just the other day she told me how she saw a coworker purposefully mark down a nice pair of ugg gloves twice. she knew what's up.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

buyingpig said:


> Hi Everyone, I am running into a bit of a trouble shopping at my local TJ Maxx. Tried to buy 2 coats for the BF last night. They weren't severely discount and weren't fantastic deals. He needed them, and they fit well. So we decided to just go with them. They were both considered premium desginers, purple tagged with red sticker. Discounted from $399 to $199.
> 
> When going through check out, the cashier called manager over. The manager peeled the red stickers off right in front of us. Then she said no men's runway/premium designer/purple tagged item were suppose to have red or yellow stickers. They are not suppose to be discounted ever.
> 
> I tried to reason with her. Showed her there were probably over 100 items in men's section with purple tag and yellow/red stickers. I bought multiple men items in the past with purple tag on clearence. Her answer was we could pay 399 for each jacket or leave.
> 
> The price at $199 was not great to begin with. We didn't want to argue,  so left the store feeling totally disgusted. It was a serious waste of time.
> 
> Is there any law that protects the consumer in this case? This happened in Illinois.



I would call customer service about your experience. When I had an issue in the past (totally different situation), I called and customer service was great and addressed the issue after weeks of no results in store. They not only resolved my issue but mailed me a $25 gift card for my troubles.


----------



## buyingpig

stephc005 said:


> not sure of the legal aspect, but I'm not surprised if the items weren't supposed to be marked down and were either 1.) a mistake or 2.) done on purpose by an employee who would then buy (or have a friend buy) everything to resell for more.
> 
> my godmother has worked at marshall's for decades and just the other day she told me how she saw a coworker purposefully mark down a nice pair of ugg gloves twice. she knew what's up.


It's clearence time at Tj maxx/marshalls. Just about half of store has yellow or red stickers. If they made mistakes, they should honor the price on the tag. They were clearly aware of their "mistakes" by the time I got to the register. They should have gone back to the whole men section, pick out all purple tag with red/yellow stickers, and corrected the prices. It's unethical for them to wait for customers to pick those items out, then change price at register.

I doubt the employees maliciously marked down a whole 100 to 200 items put them all back out on to sales floor, so to purchase them all later.


----------



## afsweet

buyingpig said:


> It's clearence time at Tj maxx/marshalls. Just about half of store has yellow or red stickers. If they made mistakes, they should honor the price on the tag. They were clearly aware of their "mistakes" by the time I got to the register. They should have gone back to the whole men section, pick out all purple tag with red/yellow stickers, and corrected the prices. It's unethical for them to wait for customers to pick those items out, then change price at register.
> 
> I doubt the employees maliciously marked down a whole 100 to 200 items put them all back out on to sales floor, so to purchase them all later.



I don't disagree, just saying it could have very well been employee fraud. I'm not surprised by some of the things people will try to get away with...


----------



## barbie_86

LuxeDeb said:


> Yellow tag pickins are slim but I managed to score 2 Alexander McQueen bags. Here's one. Marked down to $299
> 
> View attachment 3570714
> 
> View attachment 3570716



That studded bag is gorgeous! And such a good price! Very jealous


----------



## sparksfly

I guess TJX got in s bunch of makeup forever cosmetics. I saw on IG someone scored their mat bronze($9) and the classic primer($6). Anyone else seen the brand at their rack?


----------



## sparksfly

Also saw on IG someone return and rebuy things because she had to reach a minimum spending limit on a new CC and the PS1 fringe bag she got for $399 yellow tagged rang up $72 the second time.


----------



## freepockets

I stopped by my local Winners this week to browse but was surprised to find the store still looks decimated from the holidays. In fact, it appears as if they reduced the number of shelves on the floor too. There was very little of interest in the store unfortunately. I am looking forward to the next Runway event!


----------



## freepockets

Repeat


----------



## mpepe32

freepockets, funny thing that you should mention this, when i went a week or so ago, i noticed the same thing,  my coworker was in homesense yesterday and she was saying how empty things were towards the back of the store.  i hope nothing is wrong with the company???? i would be devastated if i didnt have winners!  maybe they are just emptying out old stock to get ready for the next season.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mpepe32 said:


> freepockets, funny thing that you should mention this, when i went a week or so ago, i noticed the same thing,  my coworker was in homesense yesterday and she was saying how empty things were towards the back of the store.  i hope nothing is wrong with the company???? i would be devastated if i didnt have winners!  maybe they are just emptying out old stock to get ready for the next season.



Lol I don't want to alarm anyone, but my Winners were the same. The one I most recently visited had stickies all over their fixtures. I was getting nervous with thoughts of them possibly closing. I didn't buy anything that day or I would have asked the cashier what was up.


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> Lol I don't want to alarm anyone, but my Winners were the same. The one I most recently visited had stickies all over their fixtures. I was getting nervous with thoughts of them possibly closing. I didn't buy anything that day or I would have asked the cashier what was up.


omg i will loose my mind if there is no winners to go to!!!!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Having serious buyer's remorse. I need some opinions!!! 

I bought two pairs of boots today. The lady was just marking them down!!

1st up are these balenciaga boots yellow tagged $315 down from $1300. They are not in perfect condition with some surface scratches to the leather, but other than that they are great! Do you guys think the price is worth it or should I have waited for another mark down?
	

		
			
		

		
	




Then I also bought these Saint Laurent French 85 booties, which I really like for $259 down from $1100. 



It's not a matter of one pair over the other, lol but should I keep the balenciaga?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Having serious buyer's remorse. I need some opinions!!! 

I bought two pairs of boots today. The lady was just marking them down!!

1st up are these balenciaga boots yellow tagged $315 down from $1300. They are not in perfect condition with some surface scratches to the leather, but other than that they are great! Do you guys think the price is worth it or should I have waited for another mark down?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3579514


Then I also bought these Saint Laurent French 85 booties, which I really like for $259 down from $1100. 
View attachment 3579520


It's not a matter of one pair over the other, lol but should I keep the balenciaga?


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> Having serious buyer's remorse. I need some opinions!!!
> 
> I bought two pairs of boots today. The lady was just marking them down!!
> 
> 1st up are these balenciaga boots yellow tagged $315 down from $1300. They are not in perfect condition with some surface scratches to the leather, but other than that they are great! Do you guys think the price is worth it or should I have waited for another mark down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579514
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of one pair over the other, lol but should I keep the balenciaga?


omg love them both!  i would be afraid to return them because im sure tgey would be scooped up!


----------



## stacestall

ballerinakgurl said:


> Having serious buyer's remorse. I need some opinions!!!
> 
> I bought two pairs of boots today. The lady was just marking them down!!
> 
> 1st up are these balenciaga boots yellow tagged $315 down from $1300. They are not in perfect condition with some surface scratches to the leather, but other than that they are great! Do you guys think the price is worth it or should I have waited for another mark down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579514
> 
> 
> Then I also bought these Saint Laurent French 85 booties, which I really like for $259 down from $1100.
> View attachment 3579520
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of one pair over the other, lol but should I keep the balenciaga?



So whenever I encounter one of these situations I always ask myself: if the shoe was by a different brand, would I want it? If I returned it and  the cashier was so in love with them and kept them instead of putting them back on the floor, would I be upset? Did I day dream about what outfits I could wear with the shoe or item? Is it at least 50% off? If I can answer yes to all these questions then I keep it. Because I promise you that you will never forget those items that you were "watching" on clearance but someone else beat you too them. They haunt you like crazy. I personally really like the Bals, and I'm sure with some leather polish you can spark those babies right up. I feel like most of the time we are hard on shoes anyway so if you really like them, don't let the fact that they might have a few scratches make you feel bad about what you're paying bc that's why they were still on clearance. And 9 times out of 10, no one else will even notice the blemishes or scratches and you can easily get them repaired. There's nothing worse than being a victim of the "beloved clearance item that got away".


----------



## bagnutt

sparksfly said:


> Also saw on IG someone return and rebuy things because she had to reach a minimum spending limit on a new CC and the PS1 fringe bag she got for $399 yellow tagged rang up $72 the second time.



Interesting - I had no idea that you could return and rebuy!!


----------



## bagnutt

ballerinakgurl said:


> Having serious buyer's remorse. I need some opinions!!!
> 
> I bought two pairs of boots today. The lady was just marking them down!!
> 
> 1st up are these balenciaga boots yellow tagged $315 down from $1300. They are not in perfect condition with some surface scratches to the leather, but other than that they are great! Do you guys think the price is worth it or should I have waited for another mark down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579514
> 
> 
> Then I also bought these Saint Laurent French 85 booties, which I really like for $259 down from $1100.
> View attachment 3579520
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of one pair over the other, lol but should I keep the balenciaga?



Do what that girl on IG did - keep them for awhile with tags attached and don't wear them. Return them after the next round of markdowns and then re-buy!!  [emoji12]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

mpepe32 said:


> omg love them both!  i would be afraid to return them because im sure tgey would be scooped up!



Lol! You're probably right. I was excited that the associate was doing markdowns right before my eyes!! I may try and get to some other Maxx's over the weekend. 


stacestall said:


> So whenever I encounter one of these situations I always ask myself: if the shoe was by a different brand, would I want it? If I returned it and  the cashier was so in love with them and kept them instead of putting them back on the floor, would I be upset? Did I day dream about what outfits I could wear with the shoe or item? Is it at least 50% off? If I can answer yes to all these questions then I keep it. Because I promise you that you will never forget those items that you were "watching" on clearance but someone else beat you too them. They haunt you like crazy. I personally really like the Bals, and I'm sure with some leather polish you can spark those babies right up. I feel like most of the time we are hard on shoes anyway so if you really like them, don't let the fact that they might have a few scratches make you feel bad about what you're paying bc that's why they were still on clearance. And 9 times out of 10, no one else will even notice the blemishes or scratches and you can easily get them repaired. There's nothing worse than being a victim of the "beloved clearance item that got away".



I think the feeling of FOMO is much worse than buyers remorse. Lol! [emoji28] I still dream about the ones that got away haha!'



bagnutt said:


> Do what that girl on IG did - keep them for awhile with tags attached and don't wear them. Return them after the next round of markdowns and then re-buy!!  [emoji12]



I think you all offered a solid bit of advice. I think I'll hold on to them for now and if I'm in further doubt, bring them back for more mark downs. [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

kimmo416 said:


> Hey ladies I need some help. I had a great score today - YSL Jane heels for $50 but the reason they were so cheap is that they were missing the ankle straps. I cant find anywhere that sells replacement straps online. I need ideas! Should I buy a cheap pair of leather heels with ankle straps and switch them out? Do you think the deal is even worth it with the missing straps?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485202
> 
> 
> Here's what they look like with straps
> View attachment 3485203



Run to your nearest TJ Maxx, I found black Jane pumps at mine yesterday and lots of them still had straps!!! Lol I know it's bad, but I took the straps out of a pair so I could bring them home to my pair I bought during the last yellow tag clearance. [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## afsweet

ballerinakgurl said:


> Having serious buyer's remorse. I need some opinions!!!
> 
> I bought two pairs of boots today. The lady was just marking them down!!
> 
> 1st up are these balenciaga boots yellow tagged $315 down from $1300. They are not in perfect condition with some surface scratches to the leather, but other than that they are great! Do you guys think the price is worth it or should I have waited for another mark down?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3579514
> 
> 
> Then I also bought these Saint Laurent French 85 booties, which I really like for $259 down from $1100.
> View attachment 3579520
> 
> 
> It's not a matter of one pair over the other, lol but should I keep the balenciaga?



I like both pairs! I would have asked for an additional discount on the Bals if they aren't in perfect condition. Marshalls/TJ Maxx will sometimes give 10% off if there's damage. Not sure if you can go back and explain the situation to them and ask for a discount.


----------



## lilac28

freepockets said:


> I stopped by my local Winners this week to browse but was surprised to find the store still looks decimated from the holidays. In fact, it appears as if they reduced the number of shelves on the floor too. There was very little of interest in the store unfortunately. I am looking forward to the next Runway event!



Same at my stores but today they got a shipment of long champs in. I asked and was told next Runway event is 2nd week in Feb!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> omg i will loose my mind if there is no winners to go to!!!!



Same here! What would I do on my lunch break? Lol


----------



## McCurlyhair

They are probably getting ready to inventory the store which is why there are stickers on the fixtures and very little inventory in the store. Retailers do this every January. Stock is low so it makes it easier.


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Same at my stores but today they got a shipment of long champs in. I asked and was told next Runway event is 2nd week in Feb!


I thought it was later in February?


lilac28 said:


> Same at my stores but today they got a shipment of long champs in. I asked and was told next Runway event is 2nd week in Feb!


thanks for letting us know   it's usually the last week in February so I guess they are moving it up!


----------



## Peach08

Scored a pair of Celine ballet flats in black for 135 $ CAD.

Had seen them a few weeks ago at 200$ and wasn't sold on the look. I decided to leave them.
Told myself that if they were still there the next time I came in I would take them! 

3 weeks later and they were still there! And reduced to boot! 






Also spotted this lovely Longchamp backpack
But was quite pricey at 368$ 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also ended up getting some sass and bide jeans for 17$ (original price tag of 190$ still on) and army green faconnable pants for 15$ (originally 250$)


----------



## mpepe32

Peach08 said:


> Scored a pair of Celine ballet flats in black for 135 $ CAD.
> 
> Had seen them a few weeks ago at 200$ and wasn't sold on the look. I decided to leave them.
> Told myself that if they were still there the next time I came in I would take them!
> 
> 3 weeks later and they were still there! And reduced to boot!
> 
> View attachment 3581587
> View attachment 3581589
> 
> 
> 
> Also spotted this lovely Longchamp backpack
> But was quite pricey at 368$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581590
> 
> 
> Also ended up getting some sass and bide jeans for 17$ (original price tag of 190$ still on) and army green faconnable pants for 15$ (originally 250$)


omg super congratulations to you!!!!! amazing find!!!!!!!


----------



## pinky7129

Shoppers beware!

I recently spent $700 in store. I came in wishing to change tender, and the customer service I was speaking to, including the manager Joe krotko was absolutely rude. It was unbelievable. He was quoting a policy that was not anywhere online or on the receipt. He told me that he is unwilling to help me and that the people who have done it in the past were incompetent. I stated that NY State law does not allow you to follow a policy that is not written. He stated that their policy is different, and that they follow rules not of NYS. He basically told me that what tj does is illegal and he does not care what the customer thinks. 

I have been a loyal customer for years. After this experience I will refuse to step foot into any store. I was considering the tj credit card but no more!This is not customer service. They should be ashamed of how they treat customers. I should walk out happy, not embarrassed because the manager blatantly disrespects customers in front of employees and other customers.   

I am beyond mortified. I already emailed them and plan on following this up with a phone call. This was the NYC store on 18th street and fifth Ave.


----------



## stacestall

pinky7129 said:


> Shoppers beware!
> 
> I recently spent $700 in store. I came in wishing to change tender, and the customer service I was speaking to, including the manager Joe krotko was absolutely rude. It was unbelievable. He was quoting a policy that was not anywhere online or on the receipt. He told me that he is unwilling to help me and that the people who have done it in the past were incompetent. I stated that NY State law does not allow you to follow a policy that is not written. He stated that their policy is different, and that they follow rules not of NYS. He basically told me that what tj does is illegal and he does not care what the customer thinks.
> 
> I have been a loyal customer for years. After this experience I will refuse to step foot into any store. I was considering the tj credit card but no more!This is not customer service. They should be ashamed of how they treat customers. I should walk out happy, not embarrassed because the manager blatantly disrespects customers in front of employees and other customers.
> 
> I am beyond mortified. I already emailed them and plan on following this up with a phone call. This was the NYC store on 18th street and fifth Ave.


OMG! I'm so sorry you had to go through that and I hope the store/manager gets handled because that is ridiculous! I wish TJ Maxx would start working together on a unified front. It's beyond aggravating to go to one store that will honor Christmas present purchase returns and then have another that says they can't because it's been more than 30 days and they don't honor the Christmas returns. In addition, going to one store and then finding the same exact item at another for a largely cheaper amount. And it's so ridiculous that you can't simply take something back that you might have paid in cash or on another card because you didn't have your TJ Maxx card with you and they aren't able to look up your card number like other stores, so then you have to go through all this BS to return the item and then buy with your TJ Maxx card. It just seems like the quality of sales and customer service is just dying off in TJ Maxx. The markdowns leave much to be desired especially in the designer section, what kind of sale is $300 off a $3300 handbag? Taxes? I used to enjoy going to TJ Maxx to find those little random items that are unique or the fancy dress you just can't take your eyes off of, but now it's just filled with basics, there's no serious designers higher on the food chain than Tory Burch and T by Alexander Wang, not even just Alexander Wang. And then to ask if an item could be scanned to see if it's any cheaper is like asking for someone's first born, and it's just annoying because if you don't ask about it for items that have been in the stores for months you take a huge risk at buying an item for way more money that what it's really supposed to, smh. It's just really disappointing. So I definitely feel a small portion of your pain. I would definitely suggest going to the corporate offices because that type of behavior especially from a manager is unacceptable.


----------



## Peach08

mpepe32 said:


> omg super congratulations to you!!!!! amazing find!!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## mpepe32

Bought this from a reseller but thought since it came from tjmaxx, I could post it here.


----------



## mpepe32




----------



## cwxx

Elie Tahari Blythe suede dress, an old find from Dec, haven't had a chance to look around yet this year but looks like tpfers are scoring some great red/yellow tag deals!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Saw a bunch of bobbie brown makeup after xmas - not very cheap if I remember correctly, but maybe they'll be marked down by now? Also saw this lol:


----------



## itsmree

cwxx said:


> Elie Tahari Blythe suede dress, an old find from Dec, haven't had a chance to look around yet this year but looks like tpfers are scoring some great red/yellow tag deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583658
> View attachment 3583659
> 
> 
> Saw a bunch of bobbie brown makeup after xmas - not very cheap if I remember correctly, but maybe they'll be marked down by now? Also saw this lol:
> View attachment 3583660


omg - i want that arcade machine


----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## cocodiamonds




----------



## bagnutt

cwxx said:


> Elie Tahari Blythe suede dress, an old find from Dec, haven't had a chance to look around yet this year but looks like tpfers are scoring some great red/yellow tag deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583658
> View attachment 3583659
> 
> 
> Saw a bunch of bobbie brown makeup after xmas - not very cheap if I remember correctly, but maybe they'll be marked down by now? Also saw this lol:
> View attachment 3583660



Are you in the Bay Area?? I saw that PacMan game too.


----------



## ashlie

cwxx said:


> Elie Tahari Blythe suede dress, an old find from Dec, haven't had a chance to look around yet this year but looks like tpfers are scoring some great red/yellow tag deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583658
> View attachment 3583659
> 
> 
> Saw a bunch of bobbie brown makeup after xmas - not very cheap if I remember correctly, but maybe they'll be marked down by now? Also saw this lol:
> View attachment 3583660



Omg!! There is one at my store as well!!


----------



## maruko101

I saw a pair of yellow tagged Valentino booties for $220-ish. They are my size but only mediocre looking so I didn't end up buying them.


----------



## LuxeDeb

cocodiamonds said:


> View attachment 3583725



Awesome! Omg are there double yellow tags now?? Time to go back to TJ Maxx!


----------



## itsmree

LuxeDeb said:


> Awesome! Omg are there double yellow tags now?? Time to go back to TJ Maxx!


yep, double yellows went down on friday!


----------



## newport5236

cwxx said:


> Elie Tahari Blythe suede dress, an old find from Dec, haven't had a chance to look around yet this year but looks like tpfers are scoring some great red/yellow tag deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583658
> View attachment 3583659
> 
> 
> Saw a bunch of bobbie brown makeup after xmas - not very cheap if I remember correctly, but maybe they'll be marked down by now? Also saw this lol:
> View attachment 3583660



Lolol I think we go to the same TJs


----------



## Leto

Does anyone know when items ending in 49 get market to yellow tags? I saw this awesome Vince cashmere cardigan and it had one red sticker  hoping to get it for cheaper.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

mpepe32 said:


> View attachment 3582921
> View attachment 3582922



Wow!!!!


----------



## katran26

Hi ladies - do you think there will be any further markdowns? An SA told me maybe this week...but I wasn't sure if they do more than double yellow stickers?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

katran26 said:


> Hi ladies - do you think there will be any further markdowns? An SA told me maybe this week...but I wasn't sure if they do more than double yellow stickers?



Last week my store did another round of markdowns. I went to a different location and they hadn't marked down further.


----------



## LuxeDeb

katran26 said:


> Hi ladies - do you think there will be any further markdowns? An SA told me maybe this week...but I wasn't sure if they do more than double yellow stickers?


Yes! And after 2 yellow tags they usually switch back to red tags, so look at the tag not the color. They will keep marking down until it's gone. My favorite is housewares and holiday items for .30!


----------



## itsmree

LuxeDeb said:


> Yes! And after 2 yellow tags they usually switch back to red tags, so look at the tag not the color. They will keep marking down until it's gone. My favorite is housewares and holiday items for .30!


reallly? so it is red, yellow, yellow, then red? i didn't know that!! i have just been looking for yellow!


----------



## LuxeDeb

itsmree said:


> reallly? so it is red, yellow, yellow, then red? i didn't know that!! i have just been looking for yellow!


Sorta. When yellow tags hit there will be 1-3 red tags below it. Sometimes the first yellow tag isn't that good of a deal, because if it had not been yellow tag time it would have been a 2nd markdown red tag. So usually 1-3 red tags, yellow, yellow, red, red, red....


----------



## katran26

LuxeDeb said:


> Yes! And after 2 yellow tags they usually switch back to red tags, so look at the tag not the color. They will keep marking down until it's gone. My favorite is housewares and holiday items for .30!


oh wow - I definitely didn't know that - thank you!!


----------



## katran26

ballerinakgurl said:


> Last week my store did another round of markdowns. I went to a different location and they hadn't marked down further.


good to know - I guess I'll just keep checking


----------



## -flawless-

I bought a Valentino cashmere turtleneck for $59 (originally $935 apparently). 






I also got some Vince men's sweaters for $15 (from $245).


----------



## meowmix318

cwxx said:


> Elie Tahari Blythe suede dress, an old find from Dec, haven't had a chance to look around yet this year but looks like tpfers are scoring some great red/yellow tag deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583658
> View attachment 3583659
> 
> 
> Saw a bunch of bobbie brown makeup after xmas - not very cheap if I remember correctly, but maybe they'll be marked down by now? Also saw this lol:
> View attachment 3583660


Wow how much?


----------



## pursepectives

Are TPFers shopping at regular TJ Maxx/Marshalls? Or the runway stores? I've never see anything good at my local stores...


----------



## IStuckACello

I shop at both! But I haven't seen designer bags at the regular store. Ive only seen High end designer at runway. FYI for anyone in Bay Area, moraga is still a bust. No good bags left at all except a messed up AW backpack for $299 [emoji80]


----------



## pursepectives

I'm in the Bay Area too! Any stores to recommend? I've mostly been to the Nordstrom racks, there's a bit more consistency there and the customer service is fairly decent. 

I think someone in this thread found a Celine trotteur once at Moraga? Would have loved that if it was in a more neutral color.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Has the Runway event date been released yet? [emoji51]


----------



## verdisto716

IStuckACello said:


> I shop at both! But I haven't seen designer bags at the regular store. Ive only seen High end designer at runway. FYI for anyone in Bay Area, moraga is still a bust. No good bags left at all except a messed up AW backpack for $299 [emoji80]



I find that I have the best luck at that location in the Bay Area. I do sometimes get lucky in the San Rafael location though.


----------



## IStuckACello

Hmm I've seen great designer stuff at Moraga and  San Rafael. The things at moraga seem to go so fast! Novato and San Mateo marshalls and tjmaxx gets nice cosmetics and contemporary items from time to time. Daly City is horrible, Colma is also pretty bad.


----------



## Younglove

Found these super cute Versace sunglasses at Burlington coat factory for $5


----------



## Leto

Younglove said:


> Found these super cute Versace sunglasses at Burlington coat factory for $5



Love to shop at at Burlington. Not too many high end designer items but solid on workout clothes. Cheap Nike and Adidas and i always find it on sale. I also found a Chloe purse there for less than $400.


----------



## cocodiamonds

mcm take a look at that regular price!


----------



## mssmelanie

cwxx said:


> Elie Tahari Blythe suede dress, an old find from Dec, haven't had a chance to look around yet this year but looks like tpfers are scoring some great red/yellow tag deals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583658
> View attachment 3583659
> 
> 
> Saw a bunch of bobbie brown makeup after xmas - not very cheap if I remember correctly, but maybe they'll be marked down by now? Also saw this lol:
> View attachment 3583660


PacMan is hilarious!


----------



## minicake

pursepectives said:


> I'm in the Bay Area too! Any stores to recommend? I've mostly been to the Nordstrom racks, there's a bit more consistency there and the customer service is fairly decent.
> 
> I think someone in this thread found a Celine trotteur once at Moraga? Would have loved that if it was in a more neutral color.


I'm in the Bay Area too but relatively new. Which are your favorite stores and locations for 'finds'? I'm in the South Bay. But I never manage to find anything at the places I go.


----------



## ilovemykiddos

minicake said:


> I'm in the Bay Area too but relatively new. Which are your favorite stores and locations for 'finds'? I'm in the South Bay. But I never manage to find anything at the places I go.


Unfortunately I have never had any luck finding any nice designer clothes or shoes in the Bay Area for any tjmaxx, although nordstrom rack has been better for me, especially the San Leandro location! Hope that helps!


----------



## pjrufus

Rag and Bone Holly black leather ankle boots - double yellow tag $69 - TJMaxx.
MBMJ Globetrotter Mini in Concrete, double yellow tag $99 - Marshalls
Also bought a bunch of Bobbi Brown and Dr. Brandt skin care products, some yellow tag, some red tag, some no mark down but all were somewhere between $8 and $19.


----------



## sparksfly

Pour La Victor:


----------



## IStuckACello

I'm not usually a fan of "inspired" goods but I can't pay $1000+ for a real Fendi purse strap. Asked my mom to pick one of these up for me at her local TJ maxx after I saw it a few months ago. Going to use it on my Pashli with the longest strap ever instead of taking it to a cobbler haha .. $8 yellow tag.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

IStuckACello said:


> I'm not usually a fan of "inspired" goods but I can't pay $1000+ for a real Fendi purse strap. Asked my mom to pick one of these up for me at her local TJ maxx after I saw it a few months ago. Going to use it on my Pashli with the longest strap ever instead of taking it to a cobbler haha .. $8 yellow tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587586



I found one of these too! It's not that I cannot pay 1,000 for a guitar strap, I just straight up REFUSE too. That's insane IMO, that money can go towards a new bag. I use it on my Guccissima hobo. I love the idea of interchangeable purse straps and tjmaxx and marshalls have been my go-to. My daughters received them as Christmas gifts. I would love to find one in blue.


----------



## IStuckACello

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I found one of these too! It's not that I cannot pay 1,000 for a guitar strap, I just straight up REFUSE too. That's insane IMO, that money can go towards a new bag. I use it on my Guccissima hobo. I love the idea of interchangeable purse straps and tjmaxx and marshalls have been my go-to. My daughters received them as Christmas gifts. I would love to find one in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588158



Ohh are those flower ones from tjmaxx too? I haven't seen any of these straps in the Bay. When I first saw them I liked it but didn't have a reason to get one. Seen them in white and brown also, never saw the black! But that's more versatile.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

IStuckACello said:


> Ohh are those flower ones from tjmaxx too? I haven't seen any of these straps in the Bay. When I first saw them I liked it but didn't have a reason to get one. Seen them in white and brown also, never saw the black! But that's more versatile.



Both flowered ones are from the maxx. The others are tj maxx and marshalls. The snakeskin embossed leather with colored flowers was available on the site but I managed to find one in store. The black patent with flowers was 8.00 on clearance and the snakeskin print with flowers was either 40 or 50 bucks and definitely worth it. It goes with everything.  I think the brand was Vittoria Napoli. Check online.


----------



## freepockets

ballerinakgurl said:


> Has the Runway event date been released yet? [emoji51]


Not yet. It normally happens right after the winter clearance event (i.e., after the yellow/red tag thing they are doing now).


----------



## edollasign

I just scored some Missoni rain boots likes these but in all black for $25!!!!


----------



## shopbo

Just stopped by the Moraga TJ Maxx and looks like they have loads of designer handbags but they're priced a little too high for me... 

Mini Marcie for about $580, Fendi 3Jour for about $1800, Celine Tri-Fold for about $2000, small Sac de Jour for $2000.


----------



## shopbo

shopbo said:


> Just stopped by the Moraga TJ Maxx and looks like they have loads of designer handbags but they're priced a little too high for me...
> 
> Mini Marcie for about $580, Fendi 3Jour for about $1800, Celine Tri-Fold for about $2000, small Sac de Jour for $2000.


Went back today and picked up the Mini Marcie in Nut for $550 (I got the price wrong on the last post). They also had a Nano Drew in the jewelry section for $850 which was beautiful but unfortunately didn't fit my huge iPhone 7+ so that was a deal breaker...


----------



## verdisto716

shopbo said:


> Went back today and picked up the Mini Marcie in Nut for $550 (I got the price wrong on the last post). They also had a Nano Drew in the jewelry section for $850 which was beautiful but unfortunately didn't fit my huge iPhone 7+ so that was a deal breaker...



Ooo what colour was the drew may I ask? I might pick it up

And congrats on the mini Marcie! That's a great deal!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

shopbo said:


> Went back today and picked up the Mini Marcie in Nut for $550 (I got the price wrong on the last post). They also had a Nano Drew in the jewelry section for $850 which was beautiful but unfortunately didn't fit my huge iPhone 7+ so that was a deal breaker...



Nice grab! I picked up a mini Marcie at my local Maxx a couple of months ago. [emoji4]

I would love a Drew! Been seeing some great prices online during the sales but haven't pulled the trigger. [emoji51]


----------



## shopbo

verdisto716 said:


> Ooo what colour was the drew may I ask? I might pick it up
> 
> And congrats on the mini Marcie! That's a great deal!


Thanks! The drew was a yellow color suede. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This one I believe? It's in the jewelry case with some nice wallets as well. Happy shopping !


----------



## shopbo

ballerinakgurl said:


> Nice grab! I picked up a mini Marcie at my local Maxx a couple of months ago. [emoji4]
> 
> I would love a Drew! Been seeing some great prices online during the sales but haven't pulled the trigger. [emoji51]


Thank you! I feel like it's so small but it really should fit all the essentials. At that price point, I really couldn't resist going back for it... so far, glad I did!


----------



## cwxx

itsmree said:


> omg - i want that arcade machine





ashlie said:


> Omg!! There is one at my store as well!!





newport5236 said:


> Lolol I think we go to the same TJs





mssmelanie said:


> PacMan is hilarious!



Hahaha, I saw this at the Cambridge, MA location (Fresh Pond) which means TJMaxx somehow got hold of _multiple _pac-man machines!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> I thought it was later in February?
> 
> thanks for letting us know   it's usually the last week in February so I guess they are moving it up!



Alas it was not to be as here we are in the first week in Feb. Maybe I'm nuts but I look forward to these Runway events now LOL. I asked a different SA and they said it'll happen right after they get rid of the winter clearance.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Has anyone else experienced something like this before?

I went to a TJ Maxx and was looking for yellow tags. I found a cute Stella McCartney bag that only had one markdown, but it ended in 33 not 51 indicating that it should be marked down further. 

I asked the associate to check and see if it was indeed marked down further, but she said that it wasn't and that she wouldn't check. After a little more persistence she agreed to check. She informed me that it wasn't marked down any further and they wouldn't be doing markdowns for a while. 

I feel like she lied to me.


----------



## scgirl212

ballerinakgurl said:


> Has anyone else experienced something like this before?
> 
> I went to a TJ Maxx and was looking for yellow tags. I found a cute Stella McCartney bag that only had one markdown, but it ended in 33 not 51 indicating that it should be marked down further.
> 
> I asked the associate to check and see if it was indeed marked down further, but she said that it wasn't and that she wouldn't check. After a little more persistence she agreed to check. She informed me that it wasn't marked down any further and they wouldn't be doing markdowns for a while.
> 
> I feel like she lied to me.



Yes that's happened to me before. It's super frustrating! Just last week I was at Marshall's and found a really pretty Rag and Bone silk blouse red tagged for $80. I knew it should have at least 1 yellow tag so I went to the front and asked them to check. 

The girl was nice and came back and said oh yes it's actually $39 now! She even showed me on the little mobile thing they have. 

The manager came running (and I mean running) over and pulls her away...they had a little conference for 30 seconds and she came back and sheepishly said it's actually $69, my mistake. I was so taken aback I just said I no thank you and walked away.  The more I thought about the more mad I got!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

This is the reason why I won't shop at tjmaxx anymore. It's the attitude of the employees. I've seen people hold on to things for like 28 days, they go back in and repurchase the item at a lower price , pretty much a buy back at the cheaper price! No one says anything. I'm done playing the tjmaxx game.


----------



## katran26

ballerinakgurl said:


> Has anyone else experienced something like this before?
> 
> I went to a TJ Maxx and was looking for yellow tags. I found a cute Stella McCartney bag that only had one markdown, but it ended in 33 not 51 indicating that it should be marked down further.
> 
> I asked the associate to check and see if it was indeed marked down further, but she said that it wasn't and that she wouldn't check. After a little more persistence she agreed to check. She informed me that it wasn't marked down any further and they wouldn't be doing markdowns for a while.
> 
> I feel like she lied to me.



YEs yes yes!! That just happened to me. I spotted a cute Valentino bag - it was red sticker, everything else was yellow, and she just looked at it w/out checking and said, no, it's not marked down. I went back a day later and it was gone, so I'm betting it *was* marked down. So frustrating!


----------



## Jen123

ilovemykiddos said:


> This is the reason why I won't shop at tjmaxx anymore. It's the attitude of the employees. I've seen people hold on to things for like 28 days, they go back in and repurchase the item at a lower price , pretty much a buy back at the cheaper price! No one says anything. I'm done playing the tjmaxx game.



I refuse to shop there anymore either because of their customer service. They didn't ship me an item I ordered online and it took over 2 months of arguing to get my money back. I was absolutely appalled.


----------



## jamamcg

I was on their UK website a few weeks ago and they were selling second hand Hermes scarves  priced around 2 and 3 times higher than new  retail price.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Was the Runway event at TJ Maxx last week?


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> Was the Runway event at TJ Maxx last week?


 i dont know when that event will be but im still waiting to be notified for the winners/marshalls events   im getting impatient


----------



## madisontaylor

If I didn't just pay off my loan, one of these would be coming home with me. Pm for location!!!


----------



## Bbybrenda619

ckrickett said:


> I snagged an Alexander Wang Rocco at my local TJ MX this weekend. Funny thing I was planning on getting one from Nordstroms this week! so I saved a bunch!



How much were you able to get it for?! Pictures?


----------



## lilac28

Runway event announced, Feb 23!!!


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3600321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runway event announced, Feb 23!!!


thanks Lilac!!!!! Can't wait to go!


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3600321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runway event announced, Feb 23!!!


Thank you. Can't wait


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3600321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Runway event announced, Feb 23!!!


what time do the stores open in the morning. I may try to get there earlier than I normally go, but morning traffic sucks!


----------



## Twelve

mpepe32 said:


> what time do the stores open in the morning. I may try to get there earlier than I normally go, but morning traffic sucks!


If I remember correctly last time the doors were opened at 8 not that I was there. I believe there were coffee and donuts


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Was told today that the TJ Maxx Runway event will be March 2nd. [emoji322][emoji323]

But my store was packed with gorgeous bags! 

I saw two Chloe drews, a Hudson as well. 

Small Celine trio

Lots of Stella

One metallic McQueen

Two Sac du jours 

Balenciaga... the list goes on!

None came home with me today though. [emoji51]


----------



## itsmree

just got this AG sweater at Marshalls for $44 (red tag). it is the softest cashmere ever and my favorite color!
http://www.agjeans.com/the-rylea-crew-neck-887920719287.html


----------



## ProShopper1

ballerinakgurl said:


> Was told today that the TJ Maxx Runway event will be March 2nd. [emoji322][emoji323]
> 
> But my store was packed with gorgeous bags!
> 
> I saw two Chloe drews, a Hudson as well.
> 
> Small Celine trio
> 
> Lots of Stella
> 
> One metallic McQueen
> 
> Two Sac du jours
> 
> Balenciaga... the list goes on!
> 
> None came home with me today though. [emoji51]


Do you recall how much the sac du jours were?  I wasn't very knowledgeable of them at the time and passed on a black one for $700 and I'm still kicking myself.


----------



## verdisto716

ProShopper1 said:


> Do you recall how much the sac du jours were?  I wasn't very knowledgeable of them at the time and passed on a black one for $700 and I'm still kicking myself.



I remember when I went to the location in moraga and the oxblood sac du jour was 1900... way too expensive for my blood


----------



## mpepe32

Okay pretty bummed to find out winners runway event will be different than the Marshalls red carpet on Feb 23! I liked the fact that they were on the same day. I don't live close to the locations do its inconvenient if I have to go to both. Plus at heartland you could just zip over to the other store if you didn't find anything. Disappointed.


----------



## freepockets

mpepe32 said:


> Okay pretty bummed to find out winners runway event will be different than the Marshalls red carpet on Feb 23! I liked the fact that they were on the same day. I don't live close to the locations do its inconvenient if I have to go to both. Plus at heartland you could just zip over to the other store if you didn't find anything. Disappointed.


When is the Winners one then? I still haven't received any emails yet. I m curious to see whether there is much Gucci there considering the way the sale went this winter.


----------



## mpepe32

its on their website  march 2 i didnt get any emails either


----------



## freepockets

mpepe32 said:


> its on their website  march 2 i didnt get any emails either


Thank you! I don't know how I missed it on the front page...


----------



## mpepe32

freepockets said:


> Thank you! I don't know how I missed it on the front page...


no problem


----------



## Peach08

Got a pair of Kate spade Jinny sunglasses for 12.99$!

They were clearly Mis-tagged as all other Kate spade glasses were tagged at 39.99

Stock photo from Nordstrom rack


----------



## Peach08

Also these 2 fashion prints for 5$ each


----------



## mpepe32

Peach08 said:


> Also these 2 fashion prints for 5$ each
> 
> View attachment 3612147
> View attachment 3612148


Love these I have an lv and Dior print in my main bathroom


----------



## Peach08

mpepe32 said:


> Love these I have an lv and Dior print in my main bathroom



Nice! That's what I plan to do with the pink Chanel one !


----------



## pecknnibble

Peach08 said:


> Also these 2 fashion prints for 5$ each
> 
> View attachment 3612147
> View attachment 3612148



Omg I love these, especially the pink one! Did you get them at TJmaxx or Marshalls?? Has anyone seen these in the LA area? TIA!


----------



## Hawklabel

Thanks for the headsup


----------



## Peach08

pecknnibble said:


> Omg I love these, especially the pink one! Did you get them at TJmaxx or Marshalls?? Has anyone seen these in the LA area? TIA!



These were purchased at winners
The Canadian equivalent to TJ maxx


----------



## pecknnibble

Peach08 said:


> These were purchased at winners
> The Canadian equivalent to TJ maxx



Oh I see. Thanks for letting me know! They're beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## freepockets

I checked out the Marshall's event this morning in Montréal. I arrived late so there wasn't too much left by the time I got in the store. The selection was much much smaller than Winners and most of the bag styles, especially Gucci and Fendi were items I saw at the previous events. There were loads of silk scarves though.


----------



## panduhbear

I'm pretty far from a runway so was only able to go after work not much stuff left though I did get a YSL card holder and was tempted by a Balenciaga Fanny pack for 400 only it was red. Excited for red carpet restock next week since I'll get to go at open


----------



## miumiu2046

panduhbear said:


> I'm pretty far from a runway so was only able to go after work not much stuff left though I did get a YSL card holder and was tempted by a Balenciaga Fanny pack for 400 only it was red. Excited for red carpet restock next week since I'll get to go at open



How much was the ysl card holder? Just wondering what's the approx price for SLGs this time around. Thanks!


----------



## Twelve

freepockets said:


> I checked out the Marshall's event this morning in Montréal. I arrived late so there wasn't too much left by the time I got in the store. The selection was much much smaller than Winners and most of the bag styles, especially Gucci and Fendi were items I saw at the previous events. There were loads of silk scarves though.


Agree. Was there before noon all bags and shoes nothing special. My young companion spotted this jacket and persuaded me. With temperature so warm today I was reluctant but took it home anyway.


----------



## chinchilly

In Toronto they had a lot of vintage LV which is not my thing. Otherwise the bag selection seemed worse than past years, unless people got them in the first hour - I got there around 9. Saw Valentino, Stella McCartney, Fendi, Tod's, D&G, a Givenchy tote, couple very boring Guccis... nothing spectacular. 

I really like Saint Laurent bags but I only found one this time, which came home with me. All their embellished/fringed/studded bags are very much my style - I'm not a structured bag person. But I don't know if it's too crazy to spend this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 much money on?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

chinchilly said:


> In Toronto they had a lot of vintage LV which is not my thing. Otherwise the bag selection seemed worse than past years, unless people got them in the first hour - I got there around 9. Saw Valentino, Stella McCartney, Fendi, Tod's, D&G, a Givenchy tote, couple very boring Guccis... nothing spectacular.
> 
> I really like Saint Laurent bags but I only found one this time, which came home with me. All their embellished/fringed/studded bags are very much my style - I'm not a structured bag person. But I don't know if it's too crazy to spend this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much money on?
> View attachment 3614813
> View attachment 3614814



Love!!! This bag is so beautiful!


----------



## laurg22

chinchilly said:


> In Toronto they had a lot of vintage LV which is not my thing. Otherwise the bag selection seemed worse than past years, unless people got them in the first hour - I got there around 9. Saw Valentino, Stella McCartney, Fendi, Tod's, D&G, a Givenchy tote, couple very boring Guccis... nothing spectacular.
> 
> I really like Saint Laurent bags but I only found one this time, which came home with me. All their embellished/fringed/studded bags are very much my style - I'm not a structured bag person. But I don't know if it's too crazy to spend this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much money on?
> View attachment 3614813
> View attachment 3614814


wow ! what a stunning bag i went to two marshalls tonight but i also went to late they had vintage louis vuitton bags a few fendi bags not too many wallets i only saw a alexander mcqueen wallet, balenciaga wallets, and a givenchy backpack i wanted to get a slg but they were all gone i wasn't able to go this morning but which location did you get that bag at its stunning ! and enjoy it !


----------



## laurg22

panduhbear said:


> I'm pretty far from a runway so was only able to go after work not much stuff left though I did get a YSL card holder and was tempted by a Balenciaga Fanny pack for 400 only it was red. Excited for red carpet restock next week since I'll get to go at open


which ysl cardholder did u get ?  please post a photo if you can ! was there a lot of selection of small leather goods ?  and enjoy your card holder !


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> In Toronto they had a lot of vintage LV which is not my thing. Otherwise the bag selection seemed worse than past years, unless people got them in the first hour - I got there around 9. Saw Valentino, Stella McCartney, Fendi, Tod's, D&G, a Givenchy tote, couple very boring Guccis... nothing spectacular.
> 
> I really like Saint Laurent bags but I only found one this time, which came home with me. All their embellished/fringed/studded bags are very much my style - I'm not a structured bag person. But I don't know if it's too crazy to spend this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much money on?
> View attachment 3614813
> View attachment 3614814



Congrats on the fabulous find!! It's beautiful and a pretty decent price considering that bag retails for almost 3K.
I too was hoping to see more YSL bags but only saw 1 choc brown SDG in croc embossed which people ignored. I was hoping to find the style you did/


----------



## lilac28

freepockets said:


> I checked out the Marshall's event this morning in Montréal. I arrived late so there wasn't too much left by the time I got in the store. The selection was much much smaller than Winners and most of the bag styles, especially Gucci and Fendi were items I saw at the previous events. There were loads of silk scarves though.



I arrived 0.5h after event started and a lot of stuff was gone, or rather, in people's carts. SA told me there was a line up already at 7 a.m. Some women had carts loaded with Guccis, D&G's, Celine boxes etc. and it's wasn't like they were trying to narrow it down, they were just standing around like they were waiting for something. One lady complained to me about the hoarding and I have to agree, it shouldn't be allowed. But some other shoppers quickly put back what they didn't want so that was courteous.


----------



## lilac28

So I went to 2 Marshalls in the morning, at the 1st one I spied a Gucci blooms box in someone's cart and politely asked the lady what was inside- it was a Gucci nano blooms crossbody. I had hoped to find something in the Gucci blooms line so was bummed out I was too late. Saw1 brown croc embossed Saint Laurent SDJ for $2300, some Alexander McQueen WOC and wallets and there were some Gucci totes (I think they were reversible?). There were also vintage LV pieces which did not seem so popular this time. I think the early birds got all the really good stuff.  As a consolation I picked up a couple of the Moschino teddy bear silk scarves for $29.99 before heading over to the next Marshalls.


----------



## chinchilly

ballerinakgurl said:


> Love!!! This bag is so beautiful!



Glad you like it!


----------



## lilac28

As I walked into the 2nd location, I saw the Gucci Blooms box right away and made a beeline for it! It's so small but so cute.


----------



## lilac28

And after work I couldn't resist popping by the 1st location to see what the hoarders had put back. A SA was just bringing this back to the display. She told me that a girl had bought a lot of stuff in the a.m. and returned a few things. Alexander McQueen double skull handbag for $1299.99. It doesn't seem to be a very popular brand but there's something about the skulls...Anyhow on the fence since I got the Monster 2jours at the last event and wasn't supposed to splurge. Any thoughts on the bag? Keeper or not?


----------



## chinchilly

laurg22 said:


> wow ! what a stunning bag i went to two marshalls tonight but i also went to late they had vintage louis vuitton bags a few fendi bags not too many wallets i only saw a alexander mcqueen wallet, balenciaga wallets, and a givenchy backpack i wanted to get a slg but they were all gone i wasn't able to go this morning but which location did you get that bag at its stunning ! and enjoy it !



Thanks! I got it at the downtown - Yonge St. location. I didn't see many wallets either! They used to have so much Chloe and I didn't see any of that brand today.


----------



## chinchilly

lilac28 said:


> Congrats on the fabulous find!! It's beautiful and a pretty decent price considering that bag retails for almost 3K.
> I too was hoping to see more YSL bags but only saw 1 choc brown SDG in croc embossed which people ignored. I was hoping to find the style you did/



Thanks, good to hear the price isn't too bad then. Maybe Marshalls is focusing on LV now - that was the main display at my location and most people seemed interested in that. Even though it's all pre-owned.

I expect Winners College will have some good bags next week, they always gets the best ones.


----------



## chinchilly

lilac28 said:


> I arrived 0.5h after event started and a lot of stuff was gone, or rather, in people's carts. SA told me there was a line up already at 7 a.m. Some women had carts loaded with Guccis, D&G's, Celine boxes etc. and it's wasn't like they were trying to narrow it down, they were just standing around like they were waiting for something. One lady complained to me about the hoarding and I have to agree, it shouldn't be allowed. But some other shoppers quickly put back what they didn't want so that was courteous.



Wow which location was that? Maybe that's why I didn't see the usual brands!


----------



## chinchilly

lilac28 said:


> As I walked into the 2nd location, I saw the Gucci Blooms box right away and made a beeline for it! It's so small but so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614921



That is so pretty! Great find. The Guccis I saw were really boring and conservative - a plain black shoulder bag with no metal details at all, and a plain red tote.


----------



## chinchilly

lilac28 said:


> And after work I couldn't resist popping by the 1st location to see what the hoarders had put back. A SA was just bringing this back to the display. She told me that a girl had bought a lot of stuff in the a.m. and returned a few things. Alexander McQueen double skull handbag for $1299.99. It doesn't seem to be a very popular brand but there's something about the skulls...Anyhow on the fence since I got the Monster 2jours at the last event and wasn't supposed to splurge. Any thoughts on the bag? Keeper or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614928



I like it - classic with an edge!


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> Wow which location was that? Maybe that's why I didn't see the usual brands!


This was at the Vaughan (Major Mackenzie Drive) location. I didn't see any Chloe bags this time at either location.


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> I like it - classic with an edge!


Thanks for your kind words on my scores! I agree that the McQueen is classic with a twist...darn you're enabling me...LOL.

Hey it's quiet from the Mississauga side! Did anyone there find anything good?


----------



## panduhbear

miumiu2046 said:


> How much was the ysl card holder? Just wondering what's the approx price for SLGs this time around. Thanks!





laurg22 said:


> which ysl cardholder did u get ?  please post a photo if you can ! was there a lot of selection of small leather goods ?  and enjoy your card holder !



It's the 5 zip for $199. Kind of expensive since last restock I saw a black ysl mini bag for only $399 (regret so much not buying it). Not much selection of SLGs by the time I got there but again I went after work. All the best stuff sell in the first hours. I know last time I went to the same location at open and again after work. I like to mull over my purchases, but all the items I wanted were gone!


----------



## mpepe32

OK I went to 2 locations yesterday. Arrived at 7:50 and tons of stuff was already gone! I don't know what time they opened but it sure wasn't 8. Left empty handed. Lots of lv vintage, dolce, 2 balenciaga, some Gucci totes, a few Givenchy, 1 Stella, some Valentino and few Fendi. Lots of ladies with tons in their carts  so went to the second location, saw this beauty and grabbed it. I spoke to a fellow shopper who also said they opened before 8.  I think the bag I got was the medium size. Lilac btw your bag is so cute!


----------



## mpepe32

chinchilly said:


> In Toronto they had a lot of vintage LV which is not my thing. Otherwise the bag selection seemed worse than past years, unless people got them in the first hour - I got there around 9. Saw Valentino, Stella McCartney, Fendi, Tod's, D&G, a Givenchy tote, couple very boring Guccis... nothing spectacular.
> 
> I really like Saint Laurent bags but I only found one this time, which came home with me. All their embellished/fringed/studded bags are very much my style - I'm not a structured bag person. But I don't know if it's too crazy to spend this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3614815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much money on?
> View attachment 3614813
> View attachment 3614814


This bag is gorgeous!!! Congrats on an amazing find!!!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> OK I went to 2 locations yesterday. Arrived at 7:50 and tons of stuff was already gone! I don't know what time they opened but it sure wasn't 8. Left empty handed. Lots of lv vintage, dolce, 2 balenciaga, some Gucci totes, a few Givenchy, 1 Stella, some Valentino and few Fendi. Lots of ladies with tons in their carts  so went to the second location, saw this beauty and grabbed it. I spoke to a fellow shopper who also said they opened before 8.  I think the bag I got was the medium size. Lilac btw your bag is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615197
> View attachment 3615199



Omg you found the larger size, congrats, love it! If I can find the medium I'd trade in my nano since I like to be able to carry a bit more.
So it sounds like there was a line up in Mississauga and they let people in early. What's with people grabbing everything and shoving into their carts? I saw a Gucci pink reversible tote that already had a huge dent on the front


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Omg you found the larger size, congrats, love it! If I can find the medium I'd trade in my nano since I like to be able to carry a bit more.
> So it sounds like there was a line up in Mississauga and they let people in early. What's with people grabbing everything and shoving into their carts? I saw a Gucci pink reversible tote that already had a huge dent on the front


If you live close, I would check in to see what's returned. It also might show up at the runways events on Thursday as well. If you can go, go earlier to be one of the first ones. I didn't get to the Queensway Marshalls until 9:30 so I think it was pure luck that the blooms was still there.   I haven't decided if I'm going to go to the runway events. I woke up early on purpose to get to the store for 8. So I was upset to walk in and carts were packed with shoes and bags. I can understand if you grab a couple as you are deciding but if you're not going to buy them all, let other people purchase them.


----------



## freepockets

I wish TPF members could get 30 min before everyone else to preview and shop the selection! We're such loyal customers after all.


----------



## SimplyB

Reporting from the Heartland (Mississauga) location:

Unfortunately I arrived at around 930 so all the good stuff was gone. Apparently there was a line up early in the morning. I saw one lady with about five Valentino Rockstud cross-bodies. I think she bought them all but a black one (still there)

Lots of preloved LV and a few Gucci reversible totes. One navy Balenciaga (the Part-time??). Apparently they had two black Balenciaga full sized wallets but they went fast. Tory Burch bags appeared this time. There were also Fendi wallets that were at the last red carpet event.

I ended up getting an LV Musette Tango (there was a Saumur 30 that I was looking for, but this one had a few cracks).  I found the preloved LV overpriced especially for SLG's. 

I was also able to get the Gucci taupe/grey swing convertible crossbody wallet. I was hoping there would be more leftover from the Gucci sale.  

I'll be at the Winners event next week, although about an hour late.  I'll report what I see then.

Cheers!


----------



## mpepe32

SimplyB said:


> Reporting from the Heartland (Mississauga) location:
> 
> Unfortunately I arrived at around 930 so all the good stuff was gone. Apparently there was a line up early in the morning. I saw one lady with about five Valentino Rockstud cross-bodies. I think she bought them all but a black one (still there)
> 
> Lots of preloved LV and a few Gucci reversible totes. One navy Balenciaga (the Part-time??). Apparently they had two black Balenciaga full sized wallets but they went fast. Tory Burch bags appeared this time. There were also Fendi wallets that were at the last red carpet event.
> 
> I ended up getting an LV Musette Tango (there was a Saumur 30 that I was looking for, but this one had a few cracks).  I found the preloved LV overpriced especially for SLG's.
> 
> I was also able to get the Gucci taupe/grey swing convertible crossbody wallet. I was hoping there would be more leftover from the Gucci sale.
> 
> I'll be at the Winners event next week, although about an hour late.  I'll report what I see then.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615336


Congrats!!! OMG I had the Saumur in my hands and quickly changed my mind.  I grabbed an LV musette tango at the last event   I didn't see that Gucci so I assume it must have been in someone's cart and later decided against purchasing it.  Good luck at the next event


----------



## lilac28

freepockets said:


> I wish TPF members could get 30 min before everyone else to preview and shop the selection! We're such loyal customers after all.


This! Plus we'd be a lot more courteous too


----------



## lilac28

If anyone is interested, I returned the McQueen this afternoon to the Major Mack store. It also looks like the Gucci bloom nano got returned-guess the girl changed her mind as well. Nothing new other than a Gucci leather crossbody with the green and red stripe down the middle with the tiger (?) head on the front. $1799.99


----------



## ind0nxce

I scored a valentino and balenciaga the other day from the runway event 
Balenciaga was $1,299.99 and Valentino was $999.99
I noticed there was a lot of preloved Louis Vuittons, most of them were $799.


----------



## bagnutt

ind0nxce said:


> I scored a valentino and balenciaga the other day from the runway event
> Balenciaga was $1,299.99 and Valentino was $999.99
> I noticed there was a lot of preloved Louis Vuittons, most of them were $799.
> View attachment 3615670



GORGEOUS BAGS - both of them!!


----------



## PetiteFromSF

ind0nxce said:


> I scored a valentino and balenciaga the other day from the runway event
> Balenciaga was $1,299.99 and Valentino was $999.99
> I noticed there was a lot of preloved Louis Vuittons, most of them were $799.
> View attachment 3615670



Omg!! Love both! Congrats


----------



## Typhi

Good Morning,

I went to the heartland location yesterday about noon. I saw a ton a stuff still left but I was unsure of the prices. I went before work and felt like I needed more time to just browse. 

I didnt take many pics as I was in a hurry but I thought even the basics like theory Paige etc deserved a better look over.

The vintage lv was over priced imo and I didn't see much slg. I feel like I need to go back when I have more time to sort through.

The Chloe was there at the time and I think $1799.00

I am going to go back and maybe go to another location.

What time does the winners even start? It is March 2nd right?


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Thanks for an update, Typhi. I was really tempted to go but Heartland is out of my way. That Chloe is gorgeous but it's definitely over priced...

Please post more pics whenever you're there! 




Typhi said:


> View attachment 3616080
> View attachment 3616081
> View attachment 3616082
> 
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> I went to the heartland location yesterday about noon. I saw a ton a stuff still left but I was unsure of the prices. I went before work and felt like I needed more time to just browse.
> 
> I didnt take many pics as I was in a hurry but I thought even the basics like theory Paige etc deserved a better look over.
> 
> The vintage lv was over priced imo and I didn't see much slg. I feel like I need to go back when I have more time to sort through.
> 
> The Chloe was there at the time and I think $1799.00
> 
> I am going to go back and maybe go to another location.
> 
> What time does the winners even start? It is March 2nd right?


----------



## chinchilly

ind0nxce said:


> I scored a valentino and balenciaga the other day from the runway event
> Balenciaga was $1,299.99 and Valentino was $999.99
> I noticed there was a lot of preloved Louis Vuittons, most of them were $799.
> View attachment 3615670



Amazing finds! Which location was this?


----------



## lilac28

Typhi said:


> View attachment 3616080
> View attachment 3616081
> View attachment 3616082
> 
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> I went to the heartland location yesterday about noon. I saw a ton a stuff still left but I was unsure of the prices. I went before work and felt like I needed more time to just browse.
> 
> I didnt take many pics as I was in a hurry but I thought even the basics like theory Paige etc deserved a better look over.
> 
> The vintage lv was over priced imo and I didn't see much slg. I feel like I need to go back when I have more time to sort through.
> 
> The Chloe was there at the time and I think $1799.00
> 
> I am going to go back and maybe go to another location.
> 
> What time does the winners even start? It is March 2nd right?



Wow your store is so organized and set up so nicely. Were there other designer handbags other than LV still available? And yes, the Winners Runway event starts 8 am on March 2nd.

Funny story to share: I called the new Marshalls @ Lawrence Square and the customer service rep said the event was over. When I asked him how this was possible since it just started, he said that people came and bought 5 bags each, one customer purchased $25K. So they had no bags left as of yesterday. Makes me wonder if these are re-sellers.


----------



## Typhi

lilac28 said:


> Wow your store is so organized and set up so nicely. Were there other designer handbags other than LV still available? And yes, the Winners Runway event starts 8 am on March 2nd.
> 
> Funny story to share: I called the new Marshalls @ Lawrence Square and the customer service rep said the event was over. When I asked him how this was possible since it just started, he said that people came and bought 5 bags each, one customer purchased $25K. So they had no bags left as of yesterday. Makes me wonder if these are re-sellers.



Weird re: Lawrence square.

Yes they had some Gucci, Fendi, Chloe and then Kate Spade I saw too. I think if your wondering about it it is a good idea to go if you can. I felt that due to the store size I needed more time to just browse through. I saw lots of jeans and tops from mid range designer brands that needed time to go through ex. Theory Paige rag & bone 

Thanks for the winners opening info.

I was at the Winners at Lawrence and Bathurst today. I saw the following as of 8:45pm tonight.


----------



## ind0nxce

chinchilly said:


> Amazing finds! Which location was this?


Thank you! It was a Marshall's in Alberta, Canada


----------



## NikkiOo

Does anyone know if marshalls in San Diego are having theses events? Thanks


----------



## mpepe32

NikkiOo said:


> Does anyone know if marshalls in San Diego are having theses events? Thanks


i think red carpet events only happen in Canada at certain locations


----------



## lilac28

There were 2 of these for $699.99 at Vaughan location. I recall these were going for a lot less last event


----------



## NikkiOo

mpepe32 said:


> i think red carpet events only happen in Canada at certain locations


Awe that sucks! Thanks!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lilac28 said:


> There were 2 of these for $699.99 at Vaughan location. I recall these were going for a lot less last event



I thought someone had picked one up for $199.99? Too bad they're so expensive this time.


----------



## mpepe32

ballerinakgurl said:


> I thought someone had picked one up for $199.99? Too bad they're so expensive this time.


at the last event there was a yellowish one for 199.99  maybe its the colour difference  most people would prefer black i think.


----------



## Twelve

Saw this one at Heartland last week for $999.99.  Thought it was too much did not bring it home. Proud of my self control


----------



## mpepe32

Twelve said:


> Saw this one at Heartland last week for $999.99.  Thought it was too much did not bring it home. Proud of my self control
> 
> omg that price is too rich for my blood as well!  very proudof you, can can buy a bag for that price or put the money towards a bag
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3618190


----------



## Twelve

Disappointed with the overall merchandise but pick up a moto jacket from rag & bone $299.99


----------



## sparksfly

Bought this set for $59. Debating if I should keep it or not. Retail value is $105.


----------



## pinky7129

sparksfly said:


> Bought this set for $59. Debating if I should keep it or not. Retail value is $105.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619384



Will you use it?


----------



## Purseloverdiva

In what states are these Stores at?


----------



## buyingpig

sparksfly said:


> Bought this set for $59. Debating if I should keep it or not. Retail value is $105.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619384


That's a good price for me because I actually use the moisture surge line. So honestly, it's only a good deal if you use the products alreadt.


----------



## chinchilly

lilac28 said:


> There were 2 of these for $699.99 at Vaughan location. I recall these were going for a lot less last event



I saw this for $999.99! Not sure if there are different sizes but I don't think it could get any tinier. Like a keychain. Ridiculous!


----------



## chinchilly

Purseloverdiva said:


> In what states are these Stores at?


I think just Canada!


----------



## IStuckACello

Is anyone else obsessed with Rae Dunn goods like I am? That's my new thing to hunt for weekly [emoji849]it never ends!


----------



## sparksfly

buyingpig said:


> That's a good price for me because I actually use the moisture surge line. So honestly, it's only a good deal if you use the products alreadt.



I need new moisturizer which is why I bought it. I think I'll end up keeping it. I'm gonna wait a bit though before using. My store had a ton so I'm hoping it gets marked down more.

It's got makeup hidden behind the full sized products too which is a bonus.


----------



## Purseloverdiva

chinchilly said:


> I think just Canada!



Thanks, no wonder I've never seen a Marshall's with such a great finds in the USA.


----------



## panduhbear

Went to the restock this morning. Not many bags or SLGs at my nearest location this time around unfortunately, but at least shoes were decent and I was able to pick up a couple pairs. Pricing seemed good. Ferragamos definitely more reasonably priced this time around at 200 vs 300-400 last restock.


----------



## SimplyB

Reporting from Winners (Mississauga Heartland) red carpet event:

As usual I arrived at 9 AM and most of the good stuff was picked over. Some ladies snagged damaged/missing tassle Gucci Soho discos (red/blue combo and the monogram with the bee) for about $600. A few preloved LV bags/backpacks  (for about $1000). 

Lots of Valentino Rockstud bags (winged ones...sorry I don't know the name).  Lots of Gucci sunglasses.  A few Fendi monster items (backpacks) for about $2k. They had a full sized Gucci black bamboo wallet for $449 if anyone's interested (pebbled leather was beautiful) and brown Gucci Bamboo shopper tote for I think $1200. (As I arrived someone bought the Gucci swing tote in taupe for $1000).

I ended up buying a black full sized Guccissima wallet, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping it or the taupe/grey swing wallet on strap I bought at the Marshalls sale. (They were both $499...opinions welcome). I could always use a large wallet (my old Coach one is getting worn), but like the idea of a WOC or similar for travel.

Cheers!



View attachment 3620991


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I am looking for any kind of Fendi bag charm!!! Preferably not a backpack charm. Please let me know what you guys find!!!


----------



## SimplyB

ballerinakgurl said:


> I am looking for any kind of Fendi bag charm!!! Preferably not a backpack charm. Please let me know what you guys find!!!



I didn't see any bag charms at the Heartland location (although there could have been some earlier in the morning...I got there late).  Lots of scarves.  Lots of Fendi totes (the striped ones...but not sure how many are left now).


----------



## mpepe32

SimplyB said:


> Reporting from Winners (Mississauga Heartland) red carpet event:
> 
> As usual I arrived at 9 AM and most of the good stuff was picked over. Some ladies snagged damaged/missing tassle Gucci Soho discos (red/blue combo and the monogram with the bee) for about $600. A few preloved LV bags/backpacks  (for about $1000).
> 
> Lots of Valentino Rockstud bags (winged ones...sorry I don't know the name).  Lots of Gucci sunglasses.  A few Fendi monster items (backpacks) for about $2k. They had a full sized Gucci black bamboo wallet for $449 if anyone's interested (pebbled leather was beautiful) and brown Gucci Bamboo shopper tote for I think $1200. (As I arrived someone bought the Gucci swing tote in taupe for $1000).
> 
> I ended up buying a black full sized Guccissima wallet, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping it or the taupe/grey swing wallet on strap I bought at the Marshalls sale. (They were both $499...opinions welcome). I could always use a large wallet (my old Coach one is getting worn), but like the idea of a WOC or similar for travel.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620980
> View attachment 3620991


Congrats! Thanks for your report! I figured lots of the good items would be gone by the time I would show up so I didn't go. I really like both items you bought. If you will get more use out of the wallet then maybe keep that. But I do love the woc you got at Marshalls.  I actually love both do I'm not very helpful


----------



## ballerinakgurl

SimplyB said:


> I didn't see any bag charms at the Heartland location (although there could have been some earlier in the morning...I got there late).  Lots of scarves.  Lots of Fendi totes (the striped ones...but not sure how many are left now).



Thanks for letting me know!! My winners never gets anything good.


----------



## SimplyB

mpepe32 said:


> Congrats! Thanks for your report! I figured lots of the good items would be gone by the time I would show up so I didn't go. I really like both items you bought. If you will get more use out of the wallet then maybe keep that. But I do love the woc you got at Marshalls.  I actually love both do I'm not very helpful



Thank you.  I love both too, hence my dilemma. I might return the pre-loved LV musette tango ($499) so I can keep both Gucci's. I have been very bad lately… I'm waiting to receive an LV petite Noe so something's gotta go [emoji23]


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> at the last event there was a yellowish one for 199.99  maybe its the colour difference  most people would prefer black i think.


Yes you're both correct, someone did score one of these in yellow for 199.99. Pricing seems to be all over the place


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> I saw this for $999.99! Not sure if there are different sizes but I don't think it could get any tinier. Like a keychain. Ridiculous!


I think it's only one size and you're right, it's crazy overpriced!


----------



## lilac28

SimplyB said:


> Reporting from Winners (Mississauga Heartland) red carpet event:
> 
> As usual I arrived at 9 AM and most of the good stuff was picked over. Some ladies snagged damaged/missing tassle Gucci Soho discos (red/blue combo and the monogram with the bee) for about $600. A few preloved LV bags/backpacks  (for about $1000).
> 
> Lots of Valentino Rockstud bags (winged ones...sorry I don't know the name).  Lots of Gucci sunglasses.  A few Fendi monster items (backpacks) for about $2k. They had a full sized Gucci black bamboo wallet for $449 if anyone's interested (pebbled leather was beautiful) and brown Gucci Bamboo shopper tote for I think $1200. (As I arrived someone bought the Gucci swing tote in taupe for $1000).
> 
> I ended up buying a black full sized Guccissima wallet, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping it or the taupe/grey swing wallet on strap I bought at the Marshalls sale. (They were both $499...opinions welcome). I could always use a large wallet (my old Coach one is getting worn), but like the idea of a WOC or similar for travel.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620980
> View attachment 3620991


Thanks for the report. Was tempted to go to Heartland but it's just too out of the way. Love your new wallet!


----------



## lilac28

I went to the Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence & arrived after 9 a.m. A lot of stuff got snapped up. There were however a lot of clothes, Pucci, Missoni, Balmain etc. which I didn't see at the events last week but not too many shoes. Managed to snag these Fendi monster items. The purple mini bag was $299.99, I think I paid $599.99 for the orange one back in Sept! Found the Gucci Blooms mini wallet/card case @ Marshalls.


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> I went to the Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence & arrived after 9 a.m. A lot of stuff got snapped up. There were however a lot of clothes, Pucci, Missoni, Balmain etc. which I didn't see at the events last week but not too many shoes. Managed to snag these Fendi monster items. The purple mini bag was $299.99, I think I paid $599.99 for the orange one back in Sept! Found the Gucci Blooms mini wallet/card case @ Marshalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621109


Love love love all of these!!! I wish I could find the wallet! Congrats Lilac


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lilac28 said:


> I went to the Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence & arrived after 9 a.m. A lot of stuff got snapped up. There were however a lot of clothes, Pucci, Missoni, Balmain etc. which I didn't see at the events last week but not too many shoes. Managed to snag these Fendi monster items. The purple mini bag was $299.99, I think I paid $599.99 for the orange one back in Sept! Found the Gucci Blooms mini wallet/card case @ Marshalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621109



I love the mini Fendi!!! Such a great price. Lol let me know if you decide not keep. Will definitely take off your hands! [emoji16]


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Love love love all of these!!! I wish I could find the wallet! Congrats Lilac


Thanks mpepe!  It's more of a card case but folded bills and cards can fit inside. I will keep an eye out for you!


----------



## lilac28

ballerinakgurl said:


> I love the mini Fendi!!! Such a great price. Lol let me know if you decide not keep. Will definitely take off your hands! [emoji16]


Thanks ballerinakgurl! The price IS amazing although I realize now that I overpaid the last time. I will also keep an eye out for you on another one of these.  I happened to be standing at a display when a SA placed it back on the shelf.


----------



## justa9url

Are the straps removable on the wallet from Marshalls? If so, definitely voting for that one. Hth!



SimplyB said:


> Reporting from Winners (Mississauga Heartland) red carpet event:
> 
> As usual I arrived at 9 AM and most of the good stuff was picked over. Some ladies snagged damaged/missing tassle Gucci Soho discos (red/blue combo and the monogram with the bee) for about $600. A few preloved LV bags/backpacks  (for about $1000).
> 
> Lots of Valentino Rockstud bags (winged ones...sorry I don't know the name).  Lots of Gucci sunglasses.  A few Fendi monster items (backpacks) for about $2k. They had a full sized Gucci black bamboo wallet for $449 if anyone's interested (pebbled leather was beautiful) and brown Gucci Bamboo shopper tote for I think $1200. (As I arrived someone bought the Gucci swing tote in taupe for $1000).
> 
> I ended up buying a black full sized Guccissima wallet, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping it or the taupe/grey swing wallet on strap I bought at the Marshalls sale. (They were both $499...opinions welcome). I could always use a large wallet (my old Coach one is getting worn), but like the idea of a WOC or similar for travel.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 3620980
> View attachment 3620991


----------



## justa9url

Wow! The micro Fendi... great find!!!



lilac28 said:


> I went to the Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence & arrived after 9 a.m. A lot of stuff got snapped up. There were however a lot of clothes, Pucci, Missoni, Balmain etc. which I didn't see at the events last week but not too many shoes. Managed to snag these Fendi monster items. The purple mini bag was $299.99, I think I paid $599.99 for the orange one back in Sept! Found the Gucci Blooms mini wallet/card case @ Marshalls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621109


----------



## SimplyB

justa9url said:


> Are the straps removable on the wallet from Marshalls? If so, definitely voting for that one. Hth!



Yes the straps are removable! I was actually thinking of replacing the straps with a cross-body chain to make it slightly more formal.


----------



## chinchilly

Here are some photos from Winners College. I went about 8:30am.
Saw a lot of Fendis - Marshalls down the street still has this style too. Didn't see any of the charms/keychains.



Also tons of Gucci this time, but unfortunately just not my style:







Table of preloved LV as usual:



Barely any YSL, only saw this in pink and the smaller version in orange.



Tons of Valentino that nobody was buying... I almost pulled the trigger on the medium rockstud but decided the strap was too flimsy for the amount of stuff I carry. They also had one with the guitar strap but i didn't like the turquoise studs.


----------



## ochie

chinchilly said:


> Here are some photos from Winners College. I went about 8:30am.
> Saw a lot of Fendis - Marshalls down the street still has this style too. Didn't see any of the charms/keychains.
> View attachment 3621246
> 
> 
> Also tons of Gucci this time, but unfortunately just not my style:
> View attachment 3621244
> 
> View attachment 3621245
> 
> View attachment 3621259
> 
> 
> Table of preloved LV as usual:
> View attachment 3621247
> 
> 
> Barely any YSL, only saw this in pink and the smaller version in orange.
> View attachment 3621260
> 
> 
> Tons of Valentino that nobody was buying... I almost pulled the trigger on the medium rockstud but decided the strap was too flimsy for the amount of stuff I carry. They also had one with the guitar strap but i didn't like the turquoise studs.
> View attachment 3621267
> 
> View attachment 3621258
> 
> View attachment 3621269



What location do they ship?


----------



## chinchilly

This is what I ended up buying -

Large black Givenchy Nightingale that I've been looking for forever - to carry laptop, travel with, etc. It was 2199.



Baby blue small nightingale - most likely returning. It's really too light.



Rockstud crossbodies - only keeping one colour (if I even keep it). The black has a nicer leather but I think the beige actually looks better on me.



Left this small Chloe Hudson behind. I would have got it but I already have a Paraty the same colour that I love. Also, I thought the Hudson strap felt really cheap and looked weird that it's black on one side. It was 1699 which seems high for such a small bag. I know SSense is selling it for 2450 though. I think I only paid 1499 for my Paraty which is a lot larger!


----------



## chinchilly

Wallets... I ended up with these but I think I'll be returning the Balenciagas and just keeping the Gucci. All were 249.



Also saw these at College


----------



## chinchilly

ochie said:


> What location do they ship?


I don't think Winners ships at all, you have to buy it in the store.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

chinchilly said:


> Wallets... I ended up with these but I think I'll be returning the Balenciagas and just keeping the Gucci. All were 249.
> View attachment 3621286
> 
> 
> Also saw these at College
> View attachment 3621289
> View attachment 3621288
> View attachment 3621287



Looks like you had a very successful day!! Congrats on all your new finds! [emoji8]


----------



## karmatic

chinchilly said:


> Wallets... I ended up with these but I think I'll be returning the Balenciagas and just keeping the Gucci. All were 249.
> View attachment 3621286
> 
> 
> Also saw these at College
> View attachment 3621289
> View attachment 3621288
> View attachment 3621287


The small Gucci wallet you picked up is adorable -- def a keeper imo!


----------



## SimplyB

chinchilly said:


> This is what I ended up buying -
> 
> Large black Givenchy Nightingale that I've been looking for forever - to carry laptop, travel with, etc. It was 2199.
> View attachment 3621271
> 
> 
> Baby blue small nightingale - most likely returning. It's really too light.
> View attachment 3621273
> 
> 
> Rockstud crossbodies - only keeping one colour (if I even keep it). The black has a nicer leather but I think the beige actually looks better on me.
> View attachment 3621274
> 
> 
> Left this small Chloe Hudson behind. I would have got it but I already have a Paraty the same colour that I love. Also, I thought the Hudson strap felt really cheap and looked weird that it's black on one side. It was 1699 which seems high for such a small bag. I know SSense is selling it for 2450 though. I think I only paid 1499 for my Paraty which is a lot larger!
> View attachment 3621278



Beautiful haul!  That location definitely had a better selection.


----------



## mpepe32

chinchilly said:


> This is what I ended up buying -
> 
> Large black Givenchy Nightingale that I've been looking for forever - to carry laptop, travel with, etc. It was 2199.
> View attachment 3621271
> 
> 
> Baby blue small nightingale - most likely returning. It's really too light.
> View attachment 3621273
> 
> 
> Rockstud crossbodies - only keeping one colour (if I even keep it). The black has a nicer leather but I think the beige actually looks better on me.
> View attachment 3621274
> 
> 
> Left this small Chloe Hudson behind. I would have got it but I already have a Paraty the same colour that I love. Also, I thought the Hudson strap felt really cheap and looked weird that it's black on one side. It was 1699 which seems high for such a small bag. I know SSense is selling it for 2450 though. I think I only paid 1499 for my Paraty which is a lot larger!
> View attachment 3621278


OMG you hit the jackpot with all of those treasures!!!!  Mega congratulations to you!


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> Wow! The micro Fendi... great find!!!


Thanks!


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> Wallets... I ended up with these but I think I'll be returning the Balenciagas and just keeping the Gucci. All were 249.
> View attachment 3621286
> 
> 
> Also saw these at College
> View attachment 3621289
> View attachment 3621288
> View attachment 3621287


Thx chinchilly for the photos! The winners I went to didnt have that many bags on display. I didnt c any YSL bags. Love the Gucci wallet!


----------



## IStuckACello

Wow nice finds! I'm going to Victoria, BC this month, anyone know how good the Winners is there?


----------



## chinchilly

ballerinakgurl said:


> Looks like you had a very successful day!! Congrats on all your new finds! [emoji8]


Thank you!  I had the day off, so I had time to lurk


----------



## chinchilly

karmatic said:


> The small Gucci wallet you picked up is adorable -- def a keeper imo!



I love it too, but was just looking to find it online and I think it's men's! That explains why it was even still there, as I found it after I'd been in the store trying things on for an hour.

Now I don't know whether to keep it or not.


----------



## chinchilly

SimplyB said:


> Beautiful haul!  That location definitely had a better selection.



Oh I actually went to a few locations as I had the time... College was really good and so was this new Winners at Yonge and Dundas. Bloor St. had nothing.


----------



## Twelve

It was100km round trip for me to get to Heartland. Love going there   Didn't mind the driving.  Got there around noon. Took one look knew it's better than Marshalls last week. Have nothing particular to look for I just worked my way around. Got a  M Missoni scoop neck dress $299.99. A white top $89,99 apparently a good deal 




And my splurge for the day is this D & G satchel $2199.99. Can't get a good photo of it. It is kind of over the top statement purse.


----------



## chinchilly

mpepe32 said:


> OMG you hit the jackpot with all of those treasures!!!!  Mega congratulations to you!



Thank you! I'm definitely returning the blue Nightingale, I just know I will get dirt on it. 

Also returning the YSL College bag I got at Marshalls last week. 

Now just have to make up my mind on the Rockstud bags! Now I find myself liking both


----------



## chinchilly

lilac28 said:


> Thx chinchilly for the photos! The winners I went to didnt have that many bags on display. I didnt c any YSL bags. Love the Gucci wallet!



You're welcome! 

I think the best location is Yonge and Dundas - I think it's new,  I had no idea it existed and it still had a great selection even though I got there at lunchtime. College St is competitive, lol - I only got stuff by stalking people who were putting things back.

Do you think it matters that the Gucci wallet is mens?


----------



## chinchilly

Twelve said:


> It was100km round trip for me to get to Heartland. Love going there   Didn't mind the driving.  Got there around noon. Took one look knew it's better than Marshalls last week. Have nothing particular to look for I just worked my way around. Got a  M Missoni scoop neck dress $299.99. A white top $89,99 apparently a good deal
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621473
> 
> And my splurge for the day is this D & G satchel $2199.99. Can't get a good photo of it. It is kind of over the top statement purse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621480



That bag is so pretty! I think the black makes it more wearable. I didn't see any D&G that colour downtown - more crazy stuff like one that looked like a camera.


----------



## Twelve

chinchilly said:


> That bag is so pretty! I think the black makes it more wearable. I didn't see any D&G that colour downtown - more crazy stuff like one that looked like a camera.


Thank you. I'm more a collector ( to look at) Yes the colour makes it easier to use. Isn't it crazy I saw 2 cameras ( even guys were looking at ) one red one gold. There were other D&G like small lunch box with a strap .


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I think the best location is Yonge and Dundas - I think it's new,  I had no idea it existed and it still had a great selection even though I got there at lunchtime. College St is competitive, lol - I only got stuff by stalking people who were putting things back.
> 
> Do you think it matters that the Gucci wallet is mens?



I totally agree with u on the competiveness feeling lol! I keep peering discreetly at people's carts just to c what they scored.  I don't think it matters if the Gucci wallet is men"s , it's really nice looking !


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> It was100km round trip for me to get to Heartland. Love going there   Didn't mind the driving.  Got there around noon. Took one look knew it's better than Marshalls last week. Have nothing particular to look for I just worked my way around. Got a  M Missoni scoop neck dress $299.99. A white top $89,99 apparently a good deal
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621473
> 
> And my splurge for the day is this D & G satchel $2199.99. Can't get a good photo of it. It is kind of over the top statement purse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621480


I recall now seeing that D&G in someone's cart. Their bags R really unique!


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> I recall now seeing that D&G in someone's cart. Their bags R really unique!


I refuse to take a cart to remind myself I really have no more space at home to hold all these stuff. I actually  talked to the people with full cart and some even let me look at their stuff. I forgot to mention first time today saw some St John clothing. Lacoste t $39,99,tennis dresses $59.99 great prices


----------



## mpepe32

Twelve said:


> It was100km round trip for me to get to Heartland. Love going there   Didn't mind the driving.  Got there around noon. Took one look knew it's better than Marshalls last week. Have nothing particular to look for I just worked my way around. Got a  M Missoni scoop neck dress $299.99. A white top $89,99 apparently a good deal
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621473
> 
> And my splurge for the day is this D & G satchel $2199.99. Can't get a good photo of it. It is kind of over the top statement purse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621480


This is so beautiful, truly a collectible! Congratulations to you as well! Such a unique bag


----------



## mpepe32

chinchilly said:


> Thank you! I'm definitely returning the blue Nightingale, I just know I will get dirt on it.
> 
> Also returning the YSL College bag I got at Marshalls last week.
> 
> Now just have to make up my mind on the Rockstud bags! Now I find myself liking both


I saw this in the micro size and passes for the same reason, colour was too light. I wouldn't care if the wallet is men's imo, just my 2 cents


----------



## Typhi

SimplyB said:


> Reporting from Winners (Mississauga Heartland) red carpet event:
> 
> As usual I arrived at 9 AM and most of the good stuff was picked over. Some ladies snagged damaged/missing tassle Gucci Soho discos (red/blue combo and the monogram with the bee) for about $600. A few preloved LV bags/backpacks  (for about $1000).
> 
> Lots of Valentino Rockstud bags (winged ones...sorry I don't know the name).  Lots of Gucci sunglasses.  A few Fendi monster items (backpacks) for about $2k. They had a full sized Gucci black bamboo wallet for $449 if anyone's interested (pebbled leather was beautiful) and brown Gucci Bamboo shopper tote for I think $1200. (As I arrived someone bought the Gucci swing tote in taupe for $1000).
> 
> I ended up buying a black full sized Guccissima wallet, but I'm not sure if I'm keeping it or the taupe/grey swing wallet on strap I bought at the Marshalls sale. (They were both $499...opinions welcome). I could always use a large wallet (my old Coach one is getting worn), but like the idea of a WOC or similar for travel.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620980
> View attachment 3620991



Oh gosh I think we met today and spoke for a while I'm the woman who bout the Gucci shoes and the Gucci woc 

Wow!!! 

Let me know if it is u






I got these two items. The woc was 699 and the shoes 399 I will probably return the shoes


----------



## Typhi

I wanted to add that I got to Heartland at 8:08am and it was madness. Most of the women who were there had lots of items in carts and people bought what they picked up for the most part.

I did observe (no shade intended) that a BIG portion of the women buying stuff seemed to work at the Tjx head office down the street. I think they came on mass before work and grabbed stuff. 

At the Marshalls event I went a few days later and there were items still left. I think people bring some stuff back after a day or two so if you pop in things might come back.

I wish I had made it there just a few minutes earlier I think it would have made a HUGE difference. But my wallet is happy.


----------



## dodowin

chinchilly said:


> Wallets... I ended up with these but I think I'll be returning the Balenciagas and just keeping the Gucci. All were 249.
> View attachment 3621286
> 
> 
> Also saw these at College
> View attachment 3621289
> View attachment 3621288
> View attachment 3621287



Wooo, i am liking the balenciaga wallets!


----------



## SimplyB

Typhi said:


> Oh gosh I think we met today and spoke for a while I'm the woman who bout the Gucci shoes and the Gucci woc
> 
> Wow!!!
> 
> Let me know if it is u
> 
> View attachment 3621556
> View attachment 3621558
> View attachment 3621561
> 
> 
> I got these two items. The woc was 699 and the shoes 399 I will probably return the shoes



Hey there!!!! Yes we spoke today...I wondered if you were on TPF too!    

BTW, I looked up the wallet I bought (it's the "Icon signature" one) and it's still on the Gucci website for $780cdn, so I don't feel too bad about the price I paid for it (although I agree it was still a tad overpriced). Wasn't invited to the Gucci sale so I guess it's the best I price I can get. Love the WOC you bought! 

Great to meet you here on TPF...cheers!


----------



## freepockets

I bought and then returned a blue Gucci blooms pouch with hand strap yesterday after experiencing buyers regret. Subsequently I dreamed all night about the bag, went back to the store this morning, and learned it was sold again last night... c'est la vie.


----------



## SimplyB

Good morning!

I returned the preloved LV Musette Tango ($499) at the Marshalls Heartland location if anyone is interested. 

There were a few items I didn't see (most likely returns) last week that were on display this morning at Marshalls:






And of course I had to swing by Heartland Winners to see if there were any returns...








Enjoy!


----------



## honey_babee

Typhi said:


> Oh gosh I think we met today and spoke for a while I'm the woman who bout the Gucci shoes and the Gucci woc
> 
> Wow!!!
> 
> Let me know if it is u
> 
> View attachment 3621556
> View attachment 3621558
> View attachment 3621561
> 
> 
> I got these two items. The woc was 699 and the shoes 399 I will probably return the shoes



the woc is super cute! although i feel like you could've got it for cheaper at the private sale?


----------



## lilac28

freepockets said:


> I bought and then returned a blue Gucci blooms pouch with hand strap yesterday after experiencing buyers regret. Subsequently I dreamed all night about the bag, went back to the store this morning, and learned it was sold again last night... c'est la vie.


Aw that sucks! I've had buyers remorse a lot of times so I know how u feel


----------



## averagejoe

Marshall's Red Carpet at Yonge and Gerrard in Toronto:





	

		
			
		

		
	
 This Fendi Peekaboo clutch/sling bag is really nice and well-made.


----------



## averagejoe

Winners Runway at Yonge and Dundas:

My favourites are the Fendi By The Way with the multi-colour "tail", and the red Valentino Rockstud flap bag. The flap bag is $2199.99 (I think).


----------



## averagejoe

Winners Runway at Yonge and College in Toronto:





	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Fendi Selleria Monster backpack is a great deal at $1999.99. It is over $4000 retail 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This Fendi is adorable! Really wanted to get it and the price is very good considering that it is over 50% off retail, but decided not to spend $500 on another bag charm 
	

		
			
		

		
	




The Valentino Rockstud flap bag in black (lower shelf middle) is really nice.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> Winners Runway at Yonge and College in Toronto:
> View attachment 3622713
> View attachment 3622714
> View attachment 3622715
> View attachment 3622716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fendi Selleria Monster backpack is a great deal at $1999.99. It is over $4000 retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Fendi is adorable! Really wanted to get it and the price is very good considering that it is over 50% off retail, but decided not to spend $500 on another bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622718
> View attachment 3622719
> 
> The Valentino Rockstud flap bag in black (lower shelf middle) is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622720



Thanks averagejoe for the awesome photos! I can finally type this after I've wiped the drool off my keyboard lol.
Kicking myself now for not making the trip downtown, I cannot believe the amount of stuff still left over! Especially like the way College Park displayed the bags on the recessed shelves, very classy.  Did you by any chance get the price of the studded Alexander McQueen twin skulls bag?


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> Thanks averagejoe for the awesome photos! I can finally type this after I've wiped the drool off my keyboard lol.
> Kicking myself now for not making the trip downtown, I cannot believe the amount of stuff still left over! Especially like the way College Park displayed the bags on the recessed shelves, very classy.  Did you by any chance get the price of the studded Alexander McQueen twin skulls bag?


Sorry I didn't get the price of that .

I suggest making a trip downtown and hitting all the Marshalls and Winners stores within walking distance. I went to the one on Bloor St. yesterday and they had a few pieces too, namely a red Valentino Rockstud flap bag (not pictures in any of the pictures above), a Fendi large men's Zucca tote with green handles and green piping on the sides, and a Gucci flat pouch with a pair of crystal lips on it. May have sold by now considering that I saw the same pouch yesterday at the Dundas Winners and it seems to have sold out too.


----------



## averagejoe

Another picture of the black Gucci from Winners College Park:


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Winners Runway at Yonge and College in Toronto:
> View attachment 3622713
> View attachment 3622714
> View attachment 3622715
> View attachment 3622716
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fendi Selleria Monster backpack is a great deal at $1999.99. It is over $4000 retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Fendi is adorable! Really wanted to get it and the price is very good considering that it is over 50% off retail, but decided not to spend $500 on another bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622718
> View attachment 3622719
> 
> The Valentino Rockstud flap bag in black (lower shelf middle) is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622720


What time were you there? I saw a man taking pictures of the products, did I see you in the wild?


----------



## justa9url

chinchilly said:


> Thank you! I'm definitely returning the blue Nightingale, I just know I will get dirt on it.
> 
> Also returning the YSL College bag I got at Marshalls last week.
> 
> Now just have to make up my mind on the Rockstud bags! Now I find myself liking both


I found your returns. [emoji23]


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> What time were you there? I saw a man taking pictures of the products, did I see you in the wild?


Close to closing at around 9:00pm. Were you there too?


----------



## chinchilly

lilac28 said:


> I totally agree with u on the competiveness feeling lol! I keep peering discreetly at people's carts just to c what they scored.  I don't think it matters if the Gucci wallet is men"s , it's really nice looking !



Decided to keep the Gucci bird wallet, it really is too cute for men  
I returned the Balenciagas.


----------



## chinchilly

mpepe32 said:


> I saw this in the micro size and passes for the same reason, colour was too light. I wouldn't care if the wallet is men's imo, just my 2 cents



Glad you agree! I just can't waste money anymore on light bags as I always regret it. I kept the Gucci


----------



## chinchilly

justa9url said:


> I found your returns. [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3622778
> View attachment 3622779



Omg hilarious! Yes, I returned them this morning! I think a lot of people did the same as I saw more today than on Thursday.


----------



## Typhi

honey_babee said:


> the woc is super cute! although i feel like you could've got it for cheaper at the private sale?



You maybe right about the private sale being cheaper but I wasn't invited to the last one Gucci had and my understanding is that their strategic plan for the next two years no longer includes sales.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Close to closing at around 9:00pm. Were you there too?



Haha! Yes!


----------



## justa9url

chinchilly said:


> Omg hilarious! Yes, I returned them this morning! I think a lot of people did the same as I saw more today than on Thursday.


----------



## justa9url

Heartland about an hour ago. Happy shopping!


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> Heartland about an hour ago. Happy shopping!
> 
> View attachment 3624229
> View attachment 3624230
> View attachment 3624231


ahhhhh all those Fendis! I think I like the red monster baguette better than the yellow/black combo I got. Drool....thanks for the pics! Was this Winners @ Heartland?


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> Heartland about an hour ago. Happy shopping!
> 
> View attachment 3624229
> View attachment 3624230
> View attachment 3624231


Thanks for posting this! Saves me from going all the way there just to see what there is. 

The Fendi Monster Demi-Jours is adorable!


----------



## Twelve

justa9url said:


> Heartland about an hour ago. Happy shopping!
> 
> View attachment 3624229
> View attachment 3624230
> View attachment 3624231


Heartland my favourite store spacious and not overwhelming. Staff work hard to maintain the display. Thank you for posting.


----------



## mpepe32

justa9url said:


> Heartland about an hour ago. Happy shopping!
> 
> View attachment 3624229
> View attachment 3624230
> View attachment 3624231


All those Fendi are just adorable!!! Thanks for posting the pics!! It also saves me driving there to see what was returned . Did you buy anything else?


----------



## jklover

justa9url said:


> Heartland about an hour ago. Happy shopping!
> 
> View attachment 3624229
> View attachment 3624230
> View attachment 3624231



How much was the MCM backpack?


----------



## averagejoe

Just came back from the Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence. Here are some pictures:

The blue polochon bag at the bottom is from Salvatore Ferragamo at $1799.99. 



The red Gucci has been marked down $20 (I don't remember exactly) "as-is". I couldn't see any defects except that it was missing the dustbag inside.


Lovely men's Dior Homme briefcase for $1999.99. Normally this bag is around $3900 CDN. The leather is so soft and luxurious.




This Gucci key-holder is crazily overpriced, at $599.99!!! They're only around $350 CDN each.





Another "as-is" markdown on this Sofia for around $10-$20 off.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> Just came back from the Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence. Here are some pictures:
> 
> The blue polochon bag at the bottom is from Salvatore Ferragamo at $1799.99.
> View attachment 3624398
> View attachment 3624399
> 
> The red Gucci has been marked down $20 (I don't remember exactly) "as-is". I couldn't see any defects except that it was missing the dustbag inside.
> View attachment 3624400
> 
> Lovely men's Dior Homme briefcase for $1999.99. Normally this bag is around $3900 CDN. The leather is so soft and luxurious.
> View attachment 3624409
> 
> View attachment 3624401
> 
> This Gucci key-holder is crazily overpriced, at $599.99!!! They're only around $350 CDN each.
> View attachment 3624402
> View attachment 3624403
> View attachment 3624404
> 
> 
> Another "as-is" markdown on this Sofia for around $10-$20 off.
> View attachment 3624405


The red Gucci is pretty, too bad the bag itself is so stiff and rigid. Thx for posting this. Didn't c a lot of this on Thurs.   I am beginning to think that If one can't make it for the 8 am opening, it's just better to go a few days later when the returns start coming in.  Did u get find anything for yourself averagejoe?


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> The red Gucci is pretty, too bad the bag itself is so stiff and rigid. Thx for posting this. Didn't c a lot of this on Thurs.   I am beginning to think that If one can't make it for the 8 am opening, it's just better to go a few days later when the returns start coming in.  Did u get find anything for yourself averagejoe?


I bought a pair of Ferragamo shoes from Yonge and Eglinton. They didn't have purses when I went on Friday and got my shoes. They now have 3 purses, and the only one that stands out is a fuchsia Valentino sling bag. Wasn't worth taking a picture since there were almost no other accessories. They do have some women's and men's shoes, though.

I think it's important to go early, and also go back now. All the best deals and pieces are snatched up early and since they are good deals and/or great pieces, they may not be returned.


----------



## Twelve

averagejoe said:


> Just came back from the Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence. Here are some pictures:
> 
> The blue polochon bag at the bottom is from Salvatore Ferragamo at $1799.99.
> View attachment 3624398
> View attachment 3624399
> 
> The red Gucci has been marked down $20 (I don't remember exactly) "as-is". I couldn't see any defects except that it was missing the dustbag inside.
> View attachment 3624400
> 
> Lovely men's Dior Homme briefcase for $1999.99. Normally this bag is around $3900 CDN. The leather is so soft and luxurious.
> View attachment 3624409
> 
> View attachment 3624401
> 
> This Gucci key-holder is crazily overpriced, at $599.99!!! They're only around $350 CDN each.
> View attachment 3624402
> View attachment 3624403
> View attachment 3624404
> 
> 
> Another "as-is" markdown on this Sofia for around $10-$20 off.
> View attachment 3624405


Thank you so much for posting these pics.  It is only my second year going to these events. Can't wait for the next one to start all over again


----------



## justa9url

lilac28 said:


> ahhhhh all those Fendis! I think I like the red monster baguette better than the yellow/black combo I got. Drool....thanks for the pics! Was this Winners @ Heartland?


Yes, Winners @ Heartland.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for posting this! Saves me from going all the way there just to see what there is.
> 
> The Fendi Monster Demi-Jours is adorable!


Np! It was a decent enough selection, especially all the monster stuff.


----------



## justa9url

mpepe32 said:


> All those Fendi are just adorable!!! Thanks for posting the pics!! It also saves me driving there to see what was returned . Did you buy anything else?


I found a Fendi monster backpack... looks amazing... but still debating if I should keep it. Can't say I'm a big backpack person.


----------



## justa9url

jklover said:


> How much was the MCM backpack?


I didn't catch the prices.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Just came back from the Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence. Here are some pictures:
> 
> The blue polochon bag at the bottom is from Salvatore Ferragamo at $1799.99.
> View attachment 3624398
> View attachment 3624399
> 
> The red Gucci has been marked down $20 (I don't remember exactly) "as-is". I couldn't see any defects except that it was missing the dustbag inside.
> View attachment 3624400
> 
> Lovely men's Dior Homme briefcase for $1999.99. Normally this bag is around $3900 CDN. The leather is so soft and luxurious.
> View attachment 3624409
> 
> View attachment 3624401
> 
> This Gucci key-holder is crazily overpriced, at $599.99!!! They're only around $350 CDN each.
> View attachment 3624402
> View attachment 3624403
> View attachment 3624404
> 
> 
> Another "as-is" markdown on this Sofia for around $10-$20 off.
> View attachment 3624405


[emoji23] I was there today too!!! And Yonge & Eg on Friday.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Just came back from the Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence. Here are some pictures:
> 
> The blue polochon bag at the bottom is from Salvatore Ferragamo at $1799.99.
> View attachment 3624398
> View attachment 3624399
> 
> The red Gucci has been marked down $20 (I don't remember exactly) "as-is". I couldn't see any defects except that it was missing the dustbag inside.
> View attachment 3624400
> 
> Lovely men's Dior Homme briefcase for $1999.99. Normally this bag is around $3900 CDN. The leather is so soft and luxurious.
> View attachment 3624409
> 
> View attachment 3624401
> 
> This Gucci key-holder is crazily overpriced, at $599.99!!! They're only around $350 CDN each.
> View attachment 3624402
> View attachment 3624403
> View attachment 3624404
> 
> 
> Another "as-is" markdown on this Sofia for around $10-$20 off.
> View attachment 3624405


P.S. I also had the same reaction to the Gucci key holder. [emoji23]


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> [emoji23] I was there today too!!! And Yonge & Eg on Friday.



We're making our rounds. Heartland is too far for me so your pictures were very helpful.



justa9url said:


> P.S. I also had the same reaction to the Gucci key holder. [emoji23]



I don't think anyone would buy that at this price. Even on its first markdown it will be over retail.


----------



## LnA

Spotted at Marshalls today


----------



## justa9url

LnA said:


> Spotted today
> View attachment 3624526


Wow! Whereabouts?


----------



## LnA

justa9url said:


> Wow! Whereabouts?



Just PM'd you!


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> We're making our rounds. Heartland is too far for me so your pictures were very helpful.
> 
> I don't think anyone would buy that at this price. Even on its first markdown it will be over retail.



Heartland is typically out of my reach as I don't drive, but luckily my sister wanted to go shopping today.


----------



## LnA

IStuckACello said:


> Is anyone else obsessed with Rae Dunn goods like I am? That's my new thing to hunt for weekly [emoji849]it never ends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620583



Oh is this why I keep seeing Rae Dunn stuff all over instagram recently? Didn't realize it was sold at TJM/Marshalls. I bought an adorable dog bowl set online a few years ago - would love to add more esp if it's discounted!


----------



## bagnutt

justa9url said:


> Heartland about an hour ago. Happy shopping!
> 
> View attachment 3624229
> View attachment 3624230
> View attachment 3624231



Those Givenchy sandals are calling my name!! [emoji7]


----------



## IStuckACello

LnA said:


> Oh is this why I keep seeing Rae Dunn stuff all over instagram recently? Didn't realize it was sold at TJM/Marshalls. I bought an adorable dog bowl set online a few years ago - would love to add more esp if it's discounted!



I think so! I usually look up tjm and marshalls finds there. Apparently there are people who go daily and buy out the stock to sell [emoji35] those particular style housewares are only available at tjm, marshalls and home goods! About $3.99-$16.99 at most I think.


----------



## averagejoe

LnA said:


> Spotted at Marshalls today
> View attachment 3624526


WOW! Do you mind letting me know the whereabouts as well? Thanks!!!


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Do you mind letting me know the whereabouts as well? Thanks!!!


Pm'd you as LnA previously pm'd me.


----------



## lilac28

Marshalls @ Vaughan got some returns. Gucci Marmont WOC is $999.99. The Fendi bag bugs r still there


----------



## lilac28

Picked up this Gucci swing pack for $499.99. Does anyone know if this is a good price and if there is a way to tell if it's a made for outlet piece or boutique? I like it enough even if outlet item but was curious


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> Picked up this Gucci swing pack for $499.99. Does anyone know if this is a good price and if there is a way to tell if it's a made for outlet piece or boutique? I like it enough even if outlet item but was curious


This is not one of the outlet lines. It retailed around $700+ back then. Current versions which don't look exactly the same are at around $1000, so the discount is decent in my opinion. 

This is a steal compared to the Gucci $599.99 key holder at the Winners at Lawrence and Bathurst!


----------



## SimplyB

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3627140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls @ Vaughan got some returns. Gucci Marmont WOC is $999.99. The Fendi bag bugs r still there



Those Gucci's[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]. I love the dark red bamboo (tote?).


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> Picked up this Gucci swing pack for $499.99. Does anyone know if this is a good price and if there is a way to tell if it's a made for outlet piece or boutique? I like it enough even if outlet item but was curious


To add to my previous response, here is the TJMaxx one:
http://tjmaxx.tjx.com/store/modal/q...ductId=1000147865&colorId=NS2008672&pos=1:128

Also at $499.99, but in USD. This means yours is a pretty good deal.


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Picked up this Gucci swing pack for $499.99. Does anyone know if this is a good price and if there is a way to tell if it's a made for outlet piece or boutique? I like it enough even if outlet item but was curious


Holy moly Lilac! You scored some great finds this round . I love the bag, simple classic and practical, I love crossbody bags!


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3627140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls @ Vaughan got some returns. Gucci Marmont WOC is $999.99. The Fendi bag bugs r still there


Congrats on your beautiful Gucci find. Thank you for the pic from Vaughan.  I see a lot of good purses on the table still. I'm impressed with the offering at this runway/ red carpet event.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3627140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls @ Vaughan got some returns. Gucci Marmont WOC is $999.99. The Fendi bag bugs r still there



Which Fendi bag bugs did you see? [emoji4]


----------



## Twelve

ballerinakgurl said:


> Which Fendi bag bugs did you see? [emoji4]


I'm not lilac.  The black Fendi micro bag bug is at the left front beside the LV bag Apparently it is $699.99.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Twelve said:


> I'm not lilac.  The black Fendi micro bag bug is at the left front beside the LV bag Apparently it is $699.99.





lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3627140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls @ Vaughan got some returns. Gucci Marmont WOC is $999.99. The Fendi bag bugs r still there



Thanks Twelve! I do spy a tuft of fur behind the Valentino bag and wonder if that also is a Fendi bag bug!? [emoji51]


----------



## Twelve

ballerinakgurl said:


> I do spy a tuft of fur behind the Valentino bag and wonder if that also is a Fendi bag bug!? [emoji51]


 I missed that!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

That floral Valentino is gorgeous! Do you recall the price of it? 





lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3627140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls @ Vaughan got some returns. Gucci Marmont WOC is $999.99. The Fendi bag bugs r still there


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> This is not one of the outlet lines. It retailed around $700+ back then. Current versions which don't look exactly the same are at around $1000, so the discount is decent in my opinion.
> 
> This is a steal compared to the Gucci $599.99 key holder at the Winners at Lawrence and Bathurst!



Thanks averagejoe!! I am new to Gucci so really appreciate the info.


----------



## lilac28

ballerinakgurl said:


> Which Fendi bag bugs did you see? [emoji4]


There were 2 of the monster charms, the 2nd one is the "tuft" of fur you're seeing. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Holy moly Lilac! You scored some great finds this round . I love the bag, simple classic and practical, I love crossbody bags!



Thanks mpepe! I  feel that this event is much better than the one in Sept.  But now I have to decide who to return, the yellow/black Fendi monster baguette or the tiny Blooms x-body. It's so tempting to buy different pieces because the prices are good but then there'll be no budget for the next event


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> Congrats on your beautiful Gucci find. Thank you for the pic from Vaughan.  I see a lot of good purses on the table still. I'm impressed with the offering at this runway/ red carpet event.



Thanks Twelve! I was at the store on Sat and trust me, there was hardly anything left so it was surprising to see all the returns today. Totally agree on the better selection this time round.


----------



## lilac28

Swe3tGirl said:


> That floral Valentino is gorgeous! Do you recall the price of it?


sorry I didn't see the price on that. I will check if it's still there the next time I'm at the store


----------



## lilac28

SimplyB said:


> Those Gucci's[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]. I love the dark red bamboo (tote?).



It's a small satchel  & has been around for the past week. It's very cute.


----------



## ManilaMama

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3627140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls @ Vaughan got some returns. Gucci Marmont WOC is $999.99. The Fendi bag bugs r still there



Omg I spy a bag there that I really like! See that dolce and gabbana Sicily bag at the back? The blue and white one? That was on my wishlist when it came out!! Would you happen to know how much it is over there?


----------



## averagejoe

Winners at Yonge and Dundas close to closing last night:


----------



## averagejoe

Winners at College and Yonge at closing:


----------



## freepockets

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3627140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marshalls @ Vaughan got some returns. Gucci Marmont WOC is $999.99. The Fendi bag bugs r still there


I wonder how much that orange Salvatore Ferragamo key case was! I have family who live very close to that location...


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I haven't had any success with the most recent Runway event, but last week when I went to check it out, I found these Saint Laurent booties for $69.50!! I think it goes down in history as my best yellow tag ever. They are missing a studded belt on each shoe, but you can't even notice the difference and everything else is perfect!


----------



## Twelve

ManilaMama said:


> Omg I spy a bag there that I really like! See that dolce and gabbana Sicily bag at the back? The blue and white one? That was on my wishlist when it came out!! Would you happen to know how much it is over there?


I collect their bags esp Sicily. When I saw that bag in the pic my immediate thinking was to get over there ( 45 mins drive) today to check it out. But I'm going on vacation and so much on my plate right now. I'm sitting on the fence to go or not.  It looks like a medium


----------



## Twelve

ballerinakgurl said:


> I haven't had any success with the most recent Runway event, but last week when I went to check it out, I found these Saint Laurent booties for $69.50!! I think it goes down in history as my best yellow tag ever. They are missing a studded belt on each shoe, but you can't even notice the difference and everything else is perfect!
> View attachment 3628049
> View attachment 3628050


OMG


----------



## lilac28

ManilaMama said:


> Omg I spy a bag there that I really like! See that dolce and gabbana Sicily bag at the back? The blue and white one? That was on my wishlist when it came out!! Would you happen to know how much it is over there?


It was $2xxx. Not sure actual price


----------



## lilac28

ballerinakgurl said:


> I haven't had any success with the most recent Runway event, but last week when I went to check it out, I found these Saint Laurent booties for $69.50!! I think it goes down in history as my best yellow tag ever. They are missing a studded belt on each shoe, but you can't even notice the difference and everything else is perfect!
> View attachment 3628049
> View attachment 3628050


That is an incredible deal congrats!


----------



## lilac28

freepockets said:


> I wonder how much that orange Salvatore Ferragamo key case was! I have family who live very close to that location...


Will look for u the next time I go. Maybe it'll still b there


----------



## soytea

Does anyone know how long the event will run for? I won't be able to come down into the city until next weekend and the winners closest to me doesn't really carry nice things lol. I wish I knew about the sale sooner


----------



## ballerinakgurl

soytea said:


> Does anyone know how long the event will run for? I won't be able to come down into the city until next weekend and the winners closest to me doesn't really carry nice things lol. I wish I knew about the sale sooner



The event lasts until everything sells. [emoji4]


----------



## soytea

ballerinakgurl said:


> The event lasts until everything sells. [emoji4]


Hoping I'll find something worthwhile. I was already planning a shopping trip in the city anyway but who doesn't love a sale?  Thanks for replying so quickly!


----------



## averagejoe

Winners at Bloor and Yonge:


----------



## mpepe32

thanks for the pics average joe!  seeing all these beauties is so tempting!!!


----------



## Twelve

averagejoe said:


> Winners at Bloor and Yonge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628529
> View attachment 3628530
> View attachment 3628531
> View attachment 3628532
> View attachment 3628533
> View attachment 3628534
> View attachment 3628535
> View attachment 3628536
> View attachment 3628537


The feast keep coming. Really like this Fendi bag. So many D&G offer this time around. Wish I could visit all these locations.  Thank you for sharing all these pictures much appreciated.


----------



## justa9url

lilac28 said:


> Thanks mpepe! I  feel that this event is much better than the one in Sept.  But now I have to decide who to return, the yellow/black Fendi monster baguette or the tiny Blooms x-body. It's so tempting to buy different pieces because the prices are good but then there'll be no budget for the next event


Feel free to "return" the monster micro baguette to me.


----------



## justa9url

So I found a unicorn but can't decide to keep or not... I've been eyeing this monster for a while but I'm not a backpack person.


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> So I found a unicorn but can't decide to keep or not... I've been eyeing this monster for a while but I'm not a backpack person.
> 
> View attachment 3628654


If it was $999.99 then you should definitely keep it! Even at $1499.99 it's a good deal.

Where did you buy it, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> If it was $999.99 then you should definitely keep it! Even at $1499.99 it's a good deal.
> 
> Where did you buy it, if you don't mind me asking?


I found it at Marshalls Etobicoke and it's $1499.99. If it was $999.99, I think it would be a keeper... 
It's not leather so I'm afraid it will get beat up quickly.


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> I found it at Marshalls Etobicoke and it's $1499.99. If it was $999.99, I think it would be a keeper...
> It's not leather so I'm afraid it will get beat up quickly.


The top and front pocket panels are smooth leather, and the rest is nylon. The nylon should last for a while. The leather, because it is smooth, may show scratches over time, but that's normal for any leather good.

I believe the bag was $2750 or so at Holts. It's still at the men's Holt Renfrew store on Bloor St, so it's almost 50% off (I think that's a good deal).


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

lilac28 said:


> Picked up this Gucci swing pack for $499.99. Does anyone know if this is a good price and if there is a way to tell if it's a made for outlet piece or boutique? I like it enough even if outlet item but was curious


I've never seen that particular color combo in the outlet. They rarely get any bags with the iconic stripe that are not micro sized. I definitely would have purchased it for 499.99. I think it's a keeper.


----------



## freepockets

averagejoe said:


> The top and front pocket panels are smooth leather, and the rest is nylon. The nylon should last for a while. The leather, because it is smooth, may show scratches over time, but that's normal for any leather good.
> 
> I believe the bag was $2750 or so at Holts. It's still at the men's Holt Renfrew store on Bloor St, so it's almost 50% off (I think that's a good deal).



One good thing about using nylon for a backpack is that it is super lightweight but strong, which is great when you are loading it with lots of books and stuff!


----------



## freepockets

Loving the photos! Looks like Toronto has a really good selection this year.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> The top and front pocket panels are smooth leather, and the rest is nylon. The nylon should last for a while. The leather, because it is smooth, may show scratches over time, but that's normal for any leather good.
> 
> I believe the bag was $2750 or so at Holts. It's still at the men's Holt Renfrew store on Bloor St, so it's almost 50% off (I think that's a good deal).


Thanks for your input! It's always appreciated! The smooth leather feels very thin and I'm afraid it might tear over time versus just being scratched. 


freepockets said:


> One good thing about using nylon for a backpack is that it is super lightweight but strong, which is great when you are loading it with lots of books and stuff!


You are absolutely correct, this bag is SUPER lightweight versus the leather ones.

***

I'm just fawning over it, but I need to convince myself to let it go. The question is always, when will I choose to wear this backpack instead of one of my bags?


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> Thanks for your input! It's always appreciated! The smooth leather feels very thin and I'm afraid it might tear over time versus just being scratched.
> 
> You are absolutely correct, this bag is SUPER lightweight versus the leather ones.
> 
> ***
> 
> I'm just fawning over it, but I need to convince myself to let it go. The question is always, when will I choose to wear this backpack instead of one of my bags?


I don't think it will tear over time. I haven't seen complaints about leather Fendis tearing. I think it's the same leather used as on their By The Way bag, and also on their 2Jours side panels. 

The backpack will be convenient when you want your hands to be free, or if you need to haul more weight and don't want to put too much strain on your purses.


----------



## freepockets

justa9url said:


> Thanks for your input! It's always appreciated! The smooth leather feels very thin and I'm afraid it might tear over time versus just being scratched.
> 
> You are absolutely correct, this bag is SUPER lightweight versus the leather ones.
> 
> ***
> 
> I'm just fawning over it, but I need to convince myself to let it go. The question is always, when will I choose to wear this backpack instead of one of my bags?



I returned a Gucci blooms item after a similar struggle. Been having dreams about it since but returning it was the right thing to do in my case. Hope you enjoy it if you end up keeping it or experience a remorse free return if you go that route, which is fine too.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Stopped in at my last local runway location today and they didn't have very much as far as bags and stuff.

They did have a great selection of clothes and some gorgeous Herve Leger dresses.

I love that they are getting more premium children's brands. 

I picked up this Catimini dress for my daughter for $40, still at NM for $150.
View attachment 3629831


And I got myself some pretty La Perla undergarments for $20 a piece. [emoji5]


----------



## Twelve

ballerinakgurl said:


> Stopped in at my last local runway location today and they didn't have very much as far as bags and stuff.
> 
> They did have a great selection of clothes and some gorgeous Herve Leger dresses.
> 
> I love that they are getting more premium children's brands.
> 
> I picked up this Catimini dress for my daughter for $40, still at NM for $150
> 
> l



Wow what a pretty dress.  A very lucky girl.


----------



## Paul2620

The best I've ever found is a $599 Gucci Bag, I haven't had much luck at either


----------



## Shoppinmel

averagejoe said:


> Winners at Bloor and Yonge:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3628529
> View attachment 3628530
> View attachment 3628531
> View attachment 3628532
> View attachment 3628533
> View attachment 3628534
> View attachment 3628535
> View attachment 3628536



Do you know what brand those crazy busy blue, yellow and red bags are? They are so different. I'd love to look the brand up.

Hmm after looking around I'm thinking maybe Dolce and Gabbana??


----------



## averagejoe

Shoppinmel said:


> Do you know what brand those crazy busy blue, yellow and red bags are? They are so different. I'd love to look the brand up.
> 
> Hmm after looking around I'm thinking maybe Dolce and Gabbana??


Yes, they are Dolce and Gabbana. One of the bags there is their Miss Sicily bag.


----------



## averagejoe

Winners at Yonge and College:


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> Feel free to "return" the monster micro baguette to me.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> Winners at Yonge and College:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3630496
> View attachment 3630497
> View attachment 3630498
> View attachment 3630499
> View attachment 3630500
> View attachment 3630501
> View attachment 3630502



LOVE the Fendi monster jacket! Please tell me you bought it, lol

Can't believe the Alexander McQueen studded bag is still there! On the one hand, glad that no one bought it so it might still be there when I can finally get downtown but on other hand, does no one like AMcQ?


----------



## lilac28

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I've never seen that particular color combo in the outlet. They rarely get any bags with the iconic stripe that are not micro sized. I definitely would have purchased it for 499.99. I think it's a keeper.


Thanks v much for the feedback! I used the bag today and loved it, the extra slide pocket at the front and so lightweight.


----------



## lilac28

lilac28 said:


> Will look for u the next time I go. Maybe it'll still b there



Ferragamo orange card case still there as of 3pm today! $229.99
Valentino red tagged to $2000 (not sure what was wrong with it- missing dust bag?)
Spotted: Tory Burch York Buckle tote in Kir Royale red for $229.99. Leather looked crumply and smelled like plastic


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> LOVE the Fendi monster jacket! Please tell me you bought it, lol
> 
> Can't believe the Alexander McQueen studded bag is still there! On the one hand, glad that no one bought it so it might still be there when I can finally get downtown but on other hand, does no one like AMcQ?


Oh no I didn't. It's medium (I prefer small) and it is $2499.99. Great price considering how much it costs in retail, but unaffordable for me right now even if it was my size.


----------



## Typhi

Just contributing a few pics. Marshalls location across from Sherway.

I was in the area checking out the new Winners. I think they will be a runway store. I wish I had gone on the first morning for the grand opening.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> Oh no I didn't. It's medium (I prefer small) and it is $2499.99. Great price considering how much it costs in retail, but unaffordable for me right now even if it was my size.


I don't blame u for holding back, even tho discounted that's still a lot of $. I find sometimes it"s just as much fun to see what goodies are available but not necessarily buy.


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> I don't blame u for holding back, even tho discounted that's still a lot of $. I find sometimes it"s just as much fun to see what goodies are available but not necessarily buy.


It is definitely fun! I just hope I can control the buying part if I suddenly see a returned item that is almost too good to be true (deals like that Fendi monster micro Baguette).


----------



## averagejoe

Typhi said:


> View attachment 3630770
> 
> 
> Just contributing a few pics. Marshalls location across from Sherway.
> 
> I was in the area checking out the new Winners. I think they will be a runway store. I wish I had gone on the first morning for the grand opening.
> 
> View attachment 3630771
> View attachment 3630773


Thanks for sharing! Didn't know they had the Runway event there too! It used to be that only 4 stores in the GTA held the event a few years ago.


----------



## Typhi

I'm not sure but I know I saw a sign pertaining to runway and they had items on the tables in a set up similar to heartland


----------



## AllthingsLV

Saw these gorgeous items at the TJMaxx Runway store in Bloomfield Hills, MI.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3630855
> 
> View attachment 3630856
> 
> View attachment 3630857
> 
> View attachment 3630858
> 
> View attachment 3630859
> 
> View attachment 3630861
> 
> 
> Saw these gorgeous items at the TJMaxx Runway store in Bloomfield Hills, MI.



Omg!!!! Was this recently? I saw those bags there last week, but what about the Celine luggage? Was this today? [emoji51]


----------



## mpepe32

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3630855
> 
> View attachment 3630856
> 
> View attachment 3630857
> 
> View attachment 3630858
> 
> View attachment 3630859
> 
> View attachment 3630861
> 
> 
> Saw these gorgeous items at the TJMaxx Runway store in Bloomfield Hills, MI.


Oh my heavens!!! It's definitely raining designer bags at your location! They're just gorgeous, did you bring any home


----------



## SimplyB

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3630855
> 
> View attachment 3630856
> 
> View attachment 3630857
> 
> View attachment 3630858
> 
> View attachment 3630859
> 
> View attachment 3630861
> 
> 
> Saw these gorgeous items at the TJMaxx Runway store in Bloomfield Hills, MI.



Stunning items...love that Celine Trio (wish they had it at a closer location to me).


----------



## mpepe32

Typhi said:


> View attachment 3630770
> 
> 
> Just contributing a few pics. Marshalls location across from Sherway.
> 
> I was in the area checking out the new Winners. I think they will be a runway store. I wish I had gone on the first morning for the grand opening.
> 
> View attachment 3630771
> View attachment 3630773


Hi where is the new winners location?


----------



## Typhi

mpepe32 said:


> Hi where is the new winners location?



Hey 

It is in the same plaza as Home Depot and Walmart across from Sherway Gardens.


----------



## mpepe32

Typhi said:


> Hey
> 
> It is in the same plaza as Home Depot and Walmart across from Sherway Gardens.


Great thanks for letting me know! I will gave to visit that store when I am in the area . I find most locations get a decent selection of designer bags when it's a grand opening so I wish I had of known. That's how I scored my Chloe Hudson. I happen to go to the new Marshalls in Ancaster when it opened and saw some Fendi as well. Was surprised considering it did not have a red carpet section.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

To much? Not sure I ever saw navy anywhere?


----------



## ballerinakgurl

AllthingsLV said:


> View attachment 3630855
> 
> 
> Saw these gorgeous items at the TJMaxx Runway store in Bloomfield Hills, MI.



Thanks so much for posting! I went to the store today and picked up the Celine nano.

I am still not 100% about it, do any of you guys have luggage bag? Just wondering if I would be better off investing in another LV or Chanel...


----------



## lilac28

ballerinakgurl said:


> Thanks so much for posting! I went to the store today and picked up the Celine nano.
> 
> I am still not 100% about it, do any of you guys have luggage bag? Just wondering if I would be better off investing in another LV or Chanel...
> 
> View attachment 3631906


I have the mini luggage in red and although it's a beautiful bag, it's heavy when loaded up and there is no shoulder strap option. Plus the pebbled leather will slouch over time. I wish I had gotten the nano or micro sized. I do think your bag is lovely, love the black and white color combo and price isn't bad. I'd say it's a keeper


----------



## averagejoe

PrincessDarbe said:


> To much? Not sure I ever saw navy anywhere?
> 
> View attachment 3631817


I've seen the navy before. I think it's cute but I prefer the yellow eyes.


----------



## yakusoku.af

Tj Maxx Honolulu Ward had a Balenciaga Nano city for $700! So tempted to get it but it's barely bigger than my iPhone 6. Too tiny for me.


----------



## Typhi

FYI winners has started putting their runway stuff on clearance 
Ex. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Was 999 now 500 didn't buy
I couldn't stay long but there were lots with red tag 
This is at heartland
Marshall's at heartland has a lot of shoes now good things are there no clearance price tho 

Happy shopping


----------



## OlderSis

PrincessDarbe said:


> To much? Not sure I ever saw navy anywhere?


----------



## OlderSis

Absolutely adore! Quite the find. Never seen navy at all!


----------



## panduhbear

Typhi said:


> FYI winners has started putting their runway stuff on clearance
> Ex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632313
> 
> Was 999 now 500 didn't buy
> I couldn't stay long but there were lots with red tag
> This is at heartland
> Marshall's at heartland has a lot of shoes now good things are there no clearance price tho
> 
> Happy shopping



Wow already?! Thanks for the tip! I'll have to check my marshalls and winners too


----------



## justa9url

*Error* Please delete. Tia!


----------



## justa9url

I found a more affordable Monster, a micro, but I'm a bit unsure as the clasp on this one looks different from the pictures I've seen online on other charms. I'm going to need to get this authenticated. 




P.S. I ended up returning the Monster backpack.


----------



## shopbo

Typhi said:


> FYI winners has started putting their runway stuff on clearance
> Ex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3632313
> 
> Was 999 now 500 didn't buy
> I couldn't stay long but there were lots with red tag
> This is at heartland
> Marshall's at heartland has a lot of shoes now good things are there no clearance price tho
> 
> Happy shopping


 That seems like a great price. I would've been sooooooo tempted if I saw that... Thanks for sharing your finds!


----------



## OlderSis

justa9url said:


> I found a more affordable Monster, a micro, but I'm a bit unsure as the clasp on this one looks different from the pictures I've seen online on other charms. I'm going to need to get this authenticated.
> 
> How much was this monster?  Such a cutie!!


----------



## averagejoe

Winners Yonge and. Dundas. Half price Fendi at $1000, marked down from $1999.99


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> I found a more affordable Monster, a micro, but I'm a bit unsure as the clasp on this one looks different from the pictures I've seen online on other charms. I'm going to need to get this authenticated.
> 
> View attachment 3634465
> 
> 
> P.S. I ended up returning the Monster backpack.


Oh sorry to hear that. 

This clasp looks like the one that normally comes with the men's Fendi charms, except this one shouldn't belong to the guy's collection given that it has crystal eyes. Hmm...


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Winners Yonge and. Dundas. Half price Fendi at $1000, marked down from $1999.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634605


Wow! They're really trying to clear stock... these are the quickest and largest mark downs I've seen.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Oh sorry to hear that.
> 
> This clasp looks like the one that normally comes with the men's Fendi charms, except this one shouldn't belong to the guy's collection given that it has crystal eyes. Hmm...


The clasp I have looks like that but the round key ring is attached to the leather piece instead of the clasp itself... the clasp is attached to the round key ring...


----------



## averagejoe

Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence:
Only $50 off "As-is":


50% off Salvatore Ferragamo:


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> The clasp I have looks like that but the round key ring is attached to the leather piece instead of the clasp itself... the clasp is attached to the round key ring...


Oh. That is a cause for concern.


----------



## ashlie

Found these Anastasia palates at my TJMaxx today. Priced at $15.99 only shade I saw was "deep" they all looked pristine though. Pm for location


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> Wow! They're really trying to clear stock... these are the quickest and largest mark downs I've seen.


Same here. I haven't seen it at 50% off on the first markdown before.


----------



## nwabien

I've been reading posts over the last week to educate myself on potential deals. I was at Marshalls and Winners (in Edmonton, AB) on opening days, around lunchtime and bought 2 Fendi wallets, one Fendi key holder, a Torch Burch wallet on chain ($249) and the Ferragamo Amy bag ($899). Yesterday, I went to Marshalls on a whim and OMG all their red carpet items were 50% off. I think I may have gone crazy. I ended up with a D&G Sicily Mini backpack for $400, Givenchy I Believe tote for $500, and the Fendi 3Jours mini for $900. The cashier commented that the sale price of all 3 items was equal to the regular price of just the 3jours alone. There was also a Valentino rockstud trapeze bag for $1450 which i did not buy. I saw the Karlito backpack charm for $500 but I told myself to walk away . Anyway, today I went to Winners and returned the Ferrragamo and Tory Burch bags as clearly they were no longer good deals compared to the Marshalls's one.  Can someone teach me how to upload photos? I can't figure it out, lol.


----------



## nwabien

Ok, figured out how to upload at last (I think). Here are the items I purchased.


----------



## nwabien

And to top it all up, I went back today to go buy the Valentino, but it was already gone. I picked up the D&G phone bag and when I got to the checkout, I was served by the same cashier as yesterday. I whined to her about how much I loved the Karlito backpack charm but it was still too expensive for me at $500. She ended up speaking to her manager and told her I bought 3 bags yesterday and was buying a fourth and asked if she could do a price reduction on the Karlito. To my amazement, the manager checked their handheld thingy and the computer and came back and said the best she could do was $340. OMG, I said I will take it and I did! I'm so ha


----------



## IStuckACello

nwabien said:


> View attachment 3634912
> View attachment 3634914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it all up, I went back today to go buy the Valentino, but it was already gone. I picked up the D&G phone bag and when I got to the checkout, I was served by the same cashier as yesterday. I whined to her about how much I loved the Karlito backpack charm but it was still too expensive for me at $500. She ended up speaking to her manager and told her I bought 3 bags yesterday and was buying a fourth and asked if she could do a price reduction on the Karlito. To my amazement, the manager checked their handheld thingy and the computer and came back and said the best she could do was $340. OMG, I said I will take it and I did! I'm so ha



Waaah wow! Wait was this winners? Are they just nicer in Canada?!


----------



## nwabien

It was Marshalls. - there's only one store in Edmonton and I have never been to a red carpet event there so can only speak to what they carry during the year and its never anything to write home about.


----------



## ballerinakgurl

nwabien said:


> View attachment 3634912
> View attachment 3634914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it all up, I went back today to go buy the Valentino, but it was already gone. I picked up the D&G phone bag and when I got to the checkout, I was served by the same cashier as yesterday. I whined to her about how much I loved the Karlito backpack charm but it was still too expensive for me at $500. She ended up speaking to her manager and told her I bought 3 bags yesterday and was buying a fourth and asked if she could do a price reduction on the Karlito. To my amazement, the manager checked their handheld thingy and the computer and came back and said the best she could do was $340. OMG, I said I will take it and I did! I'm so ha



Wow!!! Amazing. Congrats on all your great finds!!! I love the Karlito charm. I cannot believe they were so willing to give a discount!! I wish my Winners/Marshalls carried designer items.


----------



## nwabien

ballerinakgurl said:


> Wow!!! Amazing. Congrats on all your great finds!!! I love the Karlito charm. I cannot believe they were so willing to give a discount!! I wish my Winners/Marshalls carried designer items.


I certainly did not realize that you can ask for a discount either. Thanks to my cashier for that.


----------



## mpepe32

nwabien said:


> Ok, figured out how to upload at last (I think). Here are the items I purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634900
> View attachment 3634897
> View attachment 3634899
> View attachment 3634898


Wowser's is right!  OMG love all of your purchases!  I think I would faint if I saw those prices!  Congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## Jaidybug

nwabien said:


> Ok, figured out how to upload at last (I think). Here are the items I purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634900
> View attachment 3634897
> View attachment 3634899
> View attachment 3634898





nwabien said:


> View attachment 3634912
> View attachment 3634914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it all up, I went back today to go buy the Valentino, but it was already gone. I picked up the D&G phone bag and when I got to the checkout, I was served by the same cashier as yesterday. I whined to her about how much I loved the Karlito backpack charm but it was still too expensive for me at $500. She ended up speaking to her manager and told her I bought 3 bags yesterday and was buying a fourth and asked if she could do a price reduction on the Karlito. To my amazement, the manager checked their handheld thingy and the computer and came back and said the best she could do was $340. OMG, I said I will take it and I did! I'm so ha



Congrats on all these great purchases! That's fantastic that they reduced the price on the Karlito for you!


----------



## ashlie

nwabien said:


> I certainly did not realize that you can ask for a discount either. Thanks to my cashier for that.



Your finds are so amazing! My runway section is still packed with stuff but no one is buying and there haven't been any mark downs. So. Crazy. I hope I luck out like you did at some point in the next couple of weeks!!


----------



## justa9url

nwabien said:


> View attachment 3634912
> View attachment 3634914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it all up, I went back today to go buy the Valentino, but it was already gone. I picked up the D&G phone bag and when I got to the checkout, I was served by the same cashier as yesterday. I whined to her about how much I loved the Karlito backpack charm but it was still too expensive for me at $500. She ended up speaking to her manager and told her I bought 3 bags yesterday and was buying a fourth and asked if she could do a price reduction on the Karlito. To my amazement, the manager checked their handheld thingy and the computer and came back and said the best she could do was $340. OMG, I said I will take it and I did! I'm so ha


Amazing!!!


----------



## LuxeDeb

nwabien said:


> View attachment 3634912
> View attachment 3634914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it all up, I went back today to go buy the Valentino, but it was already gone. I picked up the D&G phone bag and when I got to the checkout, I was served by the same cashier as yesterday. I whined to her about how much I loved the Karlito backpack charm but it was still too expensive for me at $500. She ended up speaking to her manager and told her I bought 3 bags yesterday and was buying a fourth and asked if she could do a price reduction on the Karlito. To my amazement, the manager checked their handheld thingy and the computer and came back and said the best she could do was $340. OMG, I said I will take it and I did! I'm so ha



Wow, what a fantastic score! I would have paid $500 for a Karlito, and less, OMG! My local store (TX) wouldn't even take off 10% on a Valentino Rockstud handbag with a handle strap torn off, so I could have it repaired. And this was with me also buying 3 other designer bags. You did awesome!


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Winners at Bathurst and Lawrence:
> Only $50 off "As-is":
> View attachment 3634833


These are the mark downs I'm used to. 


averagejoe said:


> Oh. That is a cause for concern.


I might just return it... don't know if it's worth all this time and energy.


----------



## averagejoe

nwabien said:


> View attachment 3634912
> View attachment 3634914
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to top it all up, I went back today to go buy the Valentino, but it was already gone. I picked up the D&G phone bag and when I got to the checkout, I was served by the same cashier as yesterday. I whined to her about how much I loved the Karlito backpack charm but it was still too expensive for me at $500. She ended up speaking to her manager and told her I bought 3 bags yesterday and was buying a fourth and asked if she could do a price reduction on the Karlito. To my amazement, the manager checked their handheld thingy and the computer and came back and said the best she could do was $340. OMG, I said I will take it and I did! I'm so ha


Omg!!! I didn't even know you can do that! Amazing! Your Karlito is such a good deal!!! It is currently selling at Holt Renfrew Men on Bloor St for $2100!

And congratulations to your other amazing deals!


----------



## averagejoe

Valentino bags at Winners at College and Yonge:

This one is half price: $1700


----------



## nwabien

mpepe32 said:


> Wowser's is right!  OMG love all of your purchases!  I think I would faint if I saw those prices!  Congrats and enjoy!!!!


Yes, I literally acted like a crazy lady grabbing all the bags - thinking in my mind that there was an 'imaginary' person behind me waiting to grab them before I did, lol!!


----------



## nwabien

ashlie said:


> Your finds are so amazing! My runway section is still packed with stuff but no one is buying and there haven't been any mark downs. So. Crazy. I hope I luck out like you did at some point in the next couple of weeks!!


I'm keeping my eye on the Winners location too as their items are not yet marked down, just a couple of Alexander Macqueen wallets were marked down by 50%. But they have a really nice selection of bags!


----------



## nwabien

Double posting, sorry! I am technologically-challenged! Please delete!


----------



## nwabien

averagejoe said:


> Omg!!! I didn't even know you can do that! Amazing! Your Karlito is such a good deal!!! It is currently selling at Holt Renfrew Men on Bloor St for $2100!
> 
> And congratulations to your other amazing deals!


OMG $2100 CAD? Ok, I'm definitely keeping it! I can't believe I was whining at the $500 point.


----------



## bagnutt

Spotted at regular TJM (not runway)
Balenciaga - anyone know this style name? It's one of the smaller sizes. $1499



McQueen bifold wallet $299


----------



## lilac28

Seems like the Runway/Red Carpet handbags cleared pretty quickly this time round. Shoes at College Park today.


----------



## valinmtl

Just grabbed a 2016 Small Fendi By the Way bag at Marshalls Qc city for... CAN650!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

valinmtl said:


> Just grabbed a 2016 Small Fendi By the Way bag at Marshalls Qc city for... CAN650!



Congrats that is a great price!!!


----------



## valinmtl

ballerinakgurl said:


> Congrats that is a great price!!!


Thanks! What's amazing is that my son found it stacked over some toys in the kids section...


----------



## Maracucha

valinmtl said:


> Just grabbed a 2016 Small Fendi By the Way bag at Marshalls Qc city for... CAN650!



Congrats!! Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## averagejoe

valinmtl said:


> Just grabbed a 2016 Small Fendi By the Way bag at Marshalls Qc city for... CAN650!


What a steal! Congratulations!


----------



## bussbuss

bagnutt said:


> Spotted at regular TJM (not runway)
> Balenciaga - anyone know this style name? It's one of the smaller sizes. $1499
> View attachment 3637090
> 
> 
> McQueen bifold wallet $299
> View attachment 3637091


Its a small city.....thats an expensive price though


----------



## Enigmau

Wow! Congratulations!! Was that the regular price or a red tag?!


valinmtl said:


> Just grabbed a 2016 Small Fendi By the Way bag at Marshalls Qc city for... CAN650![/QU


----------



## vanfall

valinmtl said:


> Just grabbed a 2016 Small Fendi By the Way bag at Marshalls Qc city for... CAN650!



What a steal!


----------



## valinmtl

Enigmau said:


> Wow! Congratulations!! Was that the regular price or a red tag?!



Red tag. Saw it first two weeks ago... Was initially marked 1299$CAN...


----------



## Enigmau

valinmtl said:


> Red tag. Saw it first two weeks ago... Was initially marked 1299$CAN...


That's an amazing deal !! Enjoy it !!


----------



## nwabien

valinmtl said:


> Just grabbed a 2016 Small Fendi By the Way bag at Marshalls Qc city for... CAN650!


Wow, congrats!


----------



## LovingLV81

Found this beauty today at Tj Maxx 

MK E/W satchel in Navy with GHW

It came with the dust bag and all the little Dude dads .


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Saw these today. 
Not sure if anyone is looking for anything from this stash.


----------



## IStuckACello

There was a large red Stella fabrella (?) at Moraga marked down to $479 and small yellow balenciaga down to $599


----------



## shopbo

IStuckACello said:


> There was a large red Stella fabrella (?) at Moraga marked down to $479 and small yellow balenciaga down to $599


ooh. I was wondering what kind of markdowns Moraga had. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Esquared72

Almost fell over when I found this Gucci wallet for $229 at TJ Maxx today. I never see premier brands at this location. Love it!


----------



## meowmix318

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3653582
> 
> Almost fell over when I found this Gucci wallet for $229 at TJ Maxx today. I never see premier brands at this location. Love it!


Great find for the price


----------



## bagnutt

TJM Runway San Rafael: disappointing. No premier bags except a mini McQueen legend for $599
They did have some Rockstuds, but for $599 and $699.
Spotted these Zanotti sneakers for $169, size 36.


----------



## Miss Evy Rocks!

Lots of Kate Spade wedges and Keds X Kate Spade in Colma and San Francisco
Also, lots of Lilly Pulitzer accesories.


----------



## Maracucha

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3653582
> 
> Almost fell over when I found this Gucci wallet for $229 at TJ Maxx today. I never see premier brands at this location. Love it!



[emoji847][emoji847][emoji847] what a beauty and a price to die for[emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## ealltech

Went again today to the Marshall's by my house and this time I scored a cute Michael Stars shrug (that I had tried on once before and loved but reluctantly passed on it) for only $3!!!!!! SCORE!!!!


----------



## leisurekitty

Went to my local TJM Runway store and spotted a few deals: 
Herve Leger $299-$399






The shoes were still way overpriced 






And so were the bags


Hopefully some of these will make it to markdowns.


----------



## sdkitty

BlackGrayRed said:


> View attachment 3647077
> 
> 
> Saw these today.
> Not sure if anyone is looking for anything from this stash.


I always see these ellen tracy items at TJ Maxx.  I've stayed away from them even tho prices are great because I know them as a clothing co, not cosmetics.  Have you tried any of them?


----------



## handbagkay

leisurekitty said:


> Went to my local TJM Runway store and spotted a few deals:
> Herve Leger $299-$399
> View attachment 3659348
> 
> View attachment 3659349
> 
> View attachment 3659351
> 
> The shoes were still way overpriced
> View attachment 3659353
> 
> View attachment 3659355
> 
> View attachment 3659356
> 
> And so were the bags
> View attachment 3659358
> 
> Hopefully some of these will make it to markdowns.


Seeing the sac de jours and the Antigona handles being bent like that to fit on the shelf is totally stressing me out!! Lol!


----------



## Goldilush

sdkitty said:


> I always see these ellen tracy items at TJ Maxx.  I've stayed away from them even tho prices are great because I know them as a clothing co, not cosmetics.  Have you tried any of them?


I bought one of the Ellen Tracy blushes - the square one with four shades. They have a lot of pigment to them - too much for my medium skin tone. Even applied with a light hand, it looked like I had been sunburnt...with a beer glow. LOL!


----------



## sdkitty

interesting.  They look a lot like the ELF blush palettes.  I bought one of those and it was too dark for me.  I gave it to a friend.  But maybe one of the neutral eye shadow palettes would be worth a try.  The MAXX NY product looks very similar.  If ELF is making these, that's a good thing IMO.  I like some of their products.



Goldilush said:


> I bought one of the Ellen Tracy blushes - the square one with four shades. They have a lot of pigment to them - too much for my medium skin tone. Even applied with a light hand, it looked like I had been sunburnt...with a beer glow. LOL!


----------



## sdkitty

Goldilush said:


> I bought one of the Ellen Tracy blushes - the square one with four shades. They have a lot of pigment to them - too much for my medium skin tone. Even applied with a light hand, it looked like I had been sunburnt...with a beer glow. LOL!


Last time I was there I was looking at a nice neutral ES palette.  Don't remember if it was one of the non-name brands like Prestige or something or if it was Ellen Tracy.  But it was cheap.  Maybe next time I'm there I'll get one if they have it.  I got a good deal on a Dr Brandt package - eye cream, full size plus some makeup remover and a couple of other items in a zip case for $12.  The eye cream alone would have been around $40.


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3653582
> 
> Almost fell over when I found this Gucci wallet for $229 at TJ Maxx today. I never see premier brands at this location. Love it!


Guccisima leather is indestructible. My wallet is 2 years old, used every single day and not a mark or scuff on it anywhere. That's a great price too!


----------



## Maracucha

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Guccisima leather is indestructible. My wallet is 2 years old, used every single day and not a mark or scuff on it anywhere. That's a great price too!



Totally true! Mine is same age and condition as yours[emoji122]


----------



## nashpoo

leisurekitty said:


> Went to my local TJM Runway store and spotted a few deals:
> Herve Leger $299-$399
> View attachment 3659348
> 
> View attachment 3659349
> 
> View attachment 3659351
> 
> The shoes were still way overpriced
> View attachment 3659353
> 
> View attachment 3659355
> 
> View attachment 3659356
> 
> And so were the bags
> View attachment 3659358
> 
> Hopefully some of these will make it to markdowns.



I've been wanting that black sac de jour with white trim [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] do you know how much it was?


----------



## glasskey

My TJ Maxx has Bite creme lipsticks that retailed for $36 for $9.99. Not a huge color selection, but I  Bite.


----------



## Esquared72

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Guccisima leather is indestructible. My wallet is 2 years old, used every single day and not a mark or scuff on it anywhere. That's a great price too!





Maracucha said:


> Totally true! Mine is same age and condition as yours[emoji122]



I'm so glad to hear this about the Guccissima leather! I'm totally in love with this wallet. [emoji173]️


----------



## ochie

When is the next markdown? When do they markdown handbags?


----------



## LuxeDeb

glasskey said:


> My TJ Maxx has Bite creme lipsticks that retailed for $36 for $9.99. Not a huge color selection, but I  Bite.



I love Bite! Hope mine got some in. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## restricter

My TJ Maxx had this John Hardy necklace on clearance for more than 75% off of original retail price.  Of course I got it.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3653582
> 
> Almost fell over when I found this Gucci wallet for $229 at TJ Maxx today. I never see premier brands at this location. Love it!



That`s a great price. I think that wallet was $599


----------



## freepockets

My latest find at a Marshalls in Woodbridge Canada!


----------



## smiley13tree

Was at the TJ max on Columbus Ave (in NYC) and saw two pairs of Aquazzurra Christie flats ($250ish), some Bottega Venetta slides ($480!!). I also saw some MAC, Bobbi Brown, and NARS makeup by checkout. First time I ever saw MAC at TJ. Lots of Essie and OPI too.


----------



## pinky7129

Can this be real?!


----------



## pinky7129

More:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Date code says ac0099


----------



## Swanky

Hi!
Authenticity questions are not allowed outside their threads in their respective forums please.
Thanks!


----------



## freepockets

Yes, TJMaxx carries real pre-owned Louis Vuitton on occasion.


----------



## freepockets

A Winners at Vaughan Mills find. Fanny packs are coming back! I think it is an outlet style.


----------



## lisaroberts

Wanted to post that I found several Tatcha skincare sets at TJ Maxx last night, one of which has a sticker that says Sephora exclusive. It was $29.99 TJ Maxx price, $59 Sephora price, and supposedly a $75 value. It's still on the Sephora site for $59.00 It's called the Bestsellers Set and contains: 
- 0.8 oz/ 25 mL Pure One Step Camellia Cleansing Oil 
- 0.35 oz/ 10 g Polished Classic Rice Enzyme Powder 
- 0.34 oz/ 10 mL Supple Moisture Rich Silk Cream 
- 0.4 oz/ 12 mL Luminous Dewy Skin Mist 
Hope this is helpful.


----------



## pinky7129

freepockets said:


> Yes, TJMaxx carries real pre-owned Louis Vuitton on occasion.



The item was deemed a counterfeit just FYI


----------



## LuxeDeb

lisaroberts said:


> Wanted to post that I found several Tatcha skincare sets at TJ Maxx last night, one of which has a sticker that says Sephora exclusive. It was $29.99 TJ Maxx price, $59 Sephora price, and supposedly a $75 value. It's still on the Sephora site for $59.00 It's called the Bestsellers Set and contains:
> - 0.8 oz/ 25 mL Pure One Step Camellia Cleansing Oil
> - 0.35 oz/ 10 g Polished Classic Rice Enzyme Powder
> - 0.34 oz/ 10 mL Supple Moisture Rich Silk Cream
> - 0.4 oz/ 12 mL Luminous Dewy Skin Mist
> Hope this is helpful.



I love it when they get in high end beauty products! Hope I can find this. Thanks!


----------



## newport5236

Wanted to share this 40 dollar Versace square I found today...it's not in colors i wear, but the price is definitely good.
I just hope it isn't marked down because the sensor damaged the silk.  That would be tragic.  My TJs is notorious for damaging designer merchandise and it breaks my heart.
Also saw a mustard yellow LC le pliage for 99 (the size that normally retails for 140)


----------



## luv2bling

pinky7129 said:


> The item was deemed a counterfeit just FYI


I wonder if it's a Loukpeach special, that TJ slipped back on the floor.  Experiences like this, mine and the Loukpeach fiasco has made TJ Maxx, once my discount go to holy grail, fall from my grace.  And the dismissive, don't care position they've taken makes a bad situation worse.


----------



## pinky7129

luv2bling said:


> I wonder if it's a Loukpeach special, that TJ slipped back on the floor.  Experiences like this, mine and the Loukpeach fiasco has made TJ Maxx, once my discount go to holy grail, has fallen from my grace.



The manager had said that I was the second customer is four hours to mention it wasn't authentic. Had NO idea how it even got there as TJ never sells them ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## luv2bling

pinky7129 said:


> The manager had said that I was the second customer is four hours to mention it wasn't authentic. Had NO idea how it even got there as TJ never sells them ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I seem in the later part of 2016, members posting here, that TJ Maxx was selling pre-owned LV.   I guess they didn't realize they should confirm authenticity beforehand.


----------



## sparksfly

My TJX is moving locations so all clearance merchandise was 20% off lowest price. They had nothing great though. 


I did get a makeup forever studio case for $10. It retails for $59. It looks a bit touched(like people opened it and accidentally touched the eyeshadow) so if I decided to keep it I'll just spray it with rubbing alcohol.

I can't upload photos, it gives me an error message.


----------



## freepockets

I am officially on ban island... it isn't often that you get a second chance on an amazing bag. Long story short is that I saw this 2013 mens Fendi leather tote, without dust bag, at a Winners location last winter before Christmas. It was love at first sight but I couldn't afford it at the time and naturally it was gone within a couple of days.

Well... when I popped into a different Winner's location this week to make a return, I saw it in the clearance section in almost perfect condition and red tagged at 40% off! When I looked at the tags, I noticed the bag originally hit the sales floor in November of last year, which means it is most likely the exact same bag I saw before the holidays, returned and heavily discounted as a result.

I am going to keep it as a graduation gift for myself and use it as my work bag once I enter the next phase of my working life. It feels so luxurious!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

freepockets said:


> I am officially on ban island... it isn't often that you get a second chance on an amazing bag. Long story short is that I saw this mens Fendi leather tote, without dust bag, at a Winners location last winter before Christmas. It was love at first sight but I couldn't afford it at the time and naturally was gone within a couple of days.
> 
> Well... when I popped into a different Winner's location this week to make a return, I saw it in the clearance section in almost perfect condition and red tagged at 40% off! When I looked at the tags, I noticed the bag originally hit the sales floor in November of last year, which means it is most likely the exact same bag I saw before the holidays, returned and heavily discounted as a result.
> 
> I am going to keep it as a graduation gift for myself and use it as my work bag once I enter the next phase of my working life. It feels so luxurious!



Gorgeous bag!! It looks sumptuous. It must have been fate for you to find it again and at such a great price! Congrats [emoji8]


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> I am officially on ban island... it isn't often that you get a second chance on an amazing bag. Long story short is that I saw this 2013 mens Fendi leather tote, without dust bag, at a Winners location last winter before Christmas. It was love at first sight but I couldn't afford it at the time and naturally it was gone within a couple of days.
> 
> Well... when I popped into a different Winner's location this week to make a return, I saw it in the clearance section in almost perfect condition and red tagged at 40% off! When I looked at the tags, I noticed the bag originally hit the sales floor in November of last year, which means it is most likely the exact same bag I saw before the holidays, returned and heavily discounted as a result.
> 
> I am going to keep it as a graduation gift for myself and use it as my work bag once I enter the next phase of my working life. It feels so luxurious!


What a happy ending to the story! I'm glad that you found the bag again at a much nicer price. Congratulations!


----------



## LovingLV81

freepockets said:


> I am officially on ban island... it isn't often that you get a second chance on an amazing bag. Long story short is that I saw this 2013 mens Fendi leather tote, without dust bag, at a Winners location last winter before Christmas. It was love at first sight but I couldn't afford it at the time and naturally it was gone within a couple of days.
> 
> Well... when I popped into a different Winner's location this week to make a return, I saw it in the clearance section in almost perfect condition and red tagged at 40% off! When I looked at the tags, I noticed the bag originally hit the sales floor in November of last year, which means it is most likely the exact same bag I saw before the holidays, returned and heavily discounted as a result.
> 
> I am going to keep it as a graduation gift for myself and use it as my work bag once I enter the next phase of my working life. It feels so luxurious!




Congratulations!! [emoji322] what a amazing find .


----------



## lilac28

freepockets said:


> I am officially on ban island... it isn't often that you get a second chance on an amazing bag. Long story short is that I saw this 2013 mens Fendi leather tote, without dust bag, at a Winners location last winter before Christmas. It was love at first sight but I couldn't afford it at the time and naturally it was gone within a couple of days.
> 
> Well... when I popped into a different Winner's location this week to make a return, I saw it in the clearance section in almost perfect condition and red tagged at 40% off! When I looked at the tags, I noticed the bag originally hit the sales floor in November of last year, which means it is most likely the exact same bag I saw before the holidays, returned and heavily discounted as a result.
> 
> I am going to keep it as a graduation gift for myself and use it as my work bag once I enter the next phase of my working life. It feels so luxurious!


Congrats on the Fendi, it looks great on u! It was meant to be yours


----------



## IStuckACello

$699 Moraga . I didn't buy


----------



## ilovemykiddos

IStuckACello said:


> View attachment 3678969
> 
> $699 Moraga . I didn't buy


Ohhhhh I'm in love with this bag, looks so pretty!


----------



## sparksfly

Scored this suede moto jacket for $49. I'm in love with the color. It's a pretty blush nude color.


----------



## smiley13tree

sparksfly said:


> Scored this suede moto jacket for $49. I'm in love with the color. It's a pretty blush nude color.
> 
> View attachment 3679293
> 
> View attachment 3679294



Love this! It's such a pretty color for spring too.


----------



## LovingLV81

My TJ Maxx has been a MK gold mine lately !! 
Found these 2 jet set totes for 69.00 each !!


----------



## AirJewels

I was just at my local TJ Maxx and saw a Chloe bag marked down to $329.  The original TJ Maxx price was $1399, but I couldn't tell what retail price was.  Anyway I wasn't familiar with the style so I stepped aside to do a search on my phone to try to figure it out and as I was standing there another shopper came over and bought it - she could barely contain her glee.  Not meant to be I guess but I wish I had acted faster!


----------



## IStuckACello

AirJewels said:


> I was just at my local TJ Maxx and saw a Chloe bag marked down to $329.  The original TJ Maxx price was $1399, but I couldn't tell what retail price was.  Anyway I wasn't familiar with the style so I stepped aside to do a search on my phone to try to figure it out and as I was standing there another shopper came over and bought it - she could barely contain her glee.  Not meant to be I guess but I wish I had acted faster!



Aww I hate when that happens. Hey at least you know it will be loved?


----------



## SEWDimples

sparksfly said:


> Scored this suede moto jacket for $49. I'm in love with the color. It's a pretty blush nude color.
> 
> View attachment 3679293
> 
> View attachment 3679294


Congrats! My Marshalls had this same jacket in several sizes. It is a great color. Enjoy!


----------



## SEWDimples

Not the fantastic finds, but I love Kate Spade Keds sneakers and any tote bag.
Kate Spade



Marc by Marc Jacobs Nylon tote with this cool lining.


----------



## merekat703

When do they do mark downs?


----------



## mssmelanie

merekat703 said:


> When do they do mark downs?



I was at tj max and I did see a sign about a Vip sale on 5/14


----------



## sparksfly

Scored this Lilly Pulitzer crop top for $30. Too bad it's a size too small because it looks so cute on.


----------



## restricter

I went in to look for towels and walked out with this Anya Hindmarch bag.


----------



## pursepectives

restricter said:


> I went in to look for towels and walked out with this Anya Hindmarch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687715


Don't you hate when that happens 

Such a cute bag with those patches!! Congrats on your find


----------



## BagLadyT

restricter said:


> I went in to look for towels and walked out with this Anya Hindmarch bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687715



Awesome! May I ask, how much??


----------



## BagLadyT

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3653582
> 
> Almost fell over when I found this Gucci wallet for $229 at TJ Maxx today. I never see premier brands at this location. Love it!



I almost fell over when I read this! I live in northern Cali and I've never seen such a thing.


----------



## BagLadyT

valinmtl said:


> Just grabbed a 2016 Small Fendi By the Way bag at Marshalls Qc city for... CAN650!



Best deal EVER


----------



## restricter

BagLadyT said:


> Awesome! May I ask, how much??




Apparently, I take pictures of everything...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Found this leather Pierre Balmain vest in TK Maxx for only 139€. Original price 800€. And it fits like a glove.
View attachment 3688138

View attachment 3688147


----------



## ria616

Hi everyone! Can I get your opinion on this? Is this a good price for this bag? I can't decide if I want to keep it or not.


----------



## ashlie

ria616 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I get your opinion on this? Is this a good price for this bag? I can't decide if I want to keep it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690416



If you love it the price isn't bad at all. I personally would just post in the authentication thread to be safe. Ever since that woman went to jail for buying and returning fakes I've been scared buying bags from TJ especially Celine [emoji24]


----------



## ria616

ashlie said:


> If you love it the price isn't bad at all. I personally would just post in the authentication thread to be safe. Ever since that woman went to jail for buying and returning fakes I've been scared buying bags from TJ especially Celine [emoji24]



Really? It's possible there could be fakes at TJMaxx? That is scary..


----------



## averagejoe

ria616 said:


> Really? It's possible there could be fakes at TJMaxx? That is scary..


Yes. Sometimes it's from clients returning fake bags. I saw a fake pair of Ferragamo shoes and a fake Saint Laurent Sac du Jour at the same store, most likely from returns. The sales associates who do returns can't tell if the bag is real or fake. They now use security tags that must remain attached for the item to be returnable, so this may stop the return of fakes (or at least make it a lot harder).


----------



## averagejoe

ria616 said:


> Hi everyone! Can I get your opinion on this? Is this a good price for this bag? I can't decide if I want to keep it or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690416


The price is pretty good. If the bag is deemed authentic on the Celine forum, then I say keep it!


----------



## Thaotran

Found 2 Fendi 2jours size petite at Winners Yonge&College TO. The price is Cad1700, which is so expensive in my opinion. I bought mine only 1200€ brand new before.
They also have a few Valentino bags with more reasonable price.


----------



## ria616

averagejoe said:


> The price is pretty good. If the bag is deemed authentic on the Celine forum, then I say keep it!



I posted on the authenticate forum already. Just waiting on a reply. I hope it's good news! Crossing my fingers! Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## honey_babee

Thaotran said:


> View attachment 3690991
> View attachment 3690992
> 
> Found 2 Fendi 2jours size petite at Winners Yonge&College TO. The price is Cad1700, which is so expensive in my opinion. I bought mine only 1200€ brand new before.
> They also have a few Valentino bags with more reasonable price.


1200 euro would be about 2000 cad no?


----------



## mpepe32

My first Valentino and red tagged as well!
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
this bag was on farfetch for $2695 USD


----------



## Thaotran

honey_babee said:


> 1200 euro would be about 2000 cad no?


Yes but for a few hundreds difference, I would buy them instore with fullbox. In Europe you can even get tax back if you are tourist so it would be same price as WInners.

Btw, saw a pair of Gucci heels in Marshalls Yonge&College TO. Only cad 300, size 35. Too bad my feet are not that small


----------



## jklover

That is my size! Unfortunately I am not in Canada [emoji17]


----------



## honey_babee

Thaotran said:


> Yes but for a few hundreds difference, I would buy them instore with fullbox. In Europe you can even get tax back if you are tourist so it would be same price as WInners.
> 
> Btw, saw a pair of Gucci heels in Marshalls Yonge&College TO. Only cad 300, size 35. Too bad my feet are not that small
> View attachment 3692613
> View attachment 3692612



That's true. ohh thats my size.. so tempting :O lol


----------



## dodowin

Pretty package and smells very nice!


----------



## LuxeDeb

dodowin said:


> Pretty package and smells very nice!
> View attachment 3693943
> View attachment 3693944



How adorable! I would love to find one, but I bet not many stores got them. How much was it?


----------



## Twelve

dodowin said:


> Pretty package and smells very nice!
> View attachment 3693943
> View attachment 3693944


Nice find. Love the smell of Guerlain products. They are not over powering. Which location did you find this cute package?


----------



## kobe1992

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and still don't know how to use it. I found this purse at TJ maxx for $150. 

http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...id=477x60304&gclid=CNzczNzU5NMCFUpNfgod0XUMAA

And I got it in brown/cherry. I'm being so indecisive about it and don't know if I should keep it. I know it's "out of season" and I've had some people tell me it looks like it's for "old people" as I'm only 25. But the cherry color got me. Should I keep it?


----------



## Tinkles

kobe1992 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and still don't know how to use it. I found this purse at TJ maxx for $150.
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...id=477x60304&gclid=CNzczNzU5NMCFUpNfgod0XUMAA
> 
> And I got it in brown/cherry. I'm being so indecisive about it and don't know if I should keep it. I know it's "out of season" and I've had some people tell me it looks like it's for "old people" as I'm only 25. But the cherry color got me. Should I keep it?


I think if *you* really like it, you should keep it. 
If you can see yourself using it, going well with your personal style and clothing, and you have a hard time imagining yourself returning it and not having it, I vote you keep it and enjoy it!!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

Tinkles said:


> I think if *you* really like it, you should keep it.
> If you can see yourself using it, going well with your personal style and clothing, and you have a hard time imagining yourself returning it and not having it, I vote you keep it and enjoy it!!



If you love it and can afford it, you should keep it. 
It's your bag. What matters is that you like it. 

If you do keep it, enjoy it in good health!


----------



## BlackGrayRed

If you love it and can afford it, you should keep it. 
It's your bag. What matters is that you like it. 

If you do keep it, enjoy it in good health!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kobe1992 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and still don't know how to use it. I found this purse at TJ maxx for $150.
> 
> http://m.macys.com/shop/product/mic...id=477x60304&gclid=CNzczNzU5NMCFUpNfgod0XUMAA
> 
> And I got it in brown/cherry. I'm being so indecisive about it and don't know if I should keep it. I know it's "out of season" and I've had some people tell me it looks like it's for "old people" as I'm only 25. But the cherry color got me. Should I keep it?



That seems overpriced for a Michael Kors bag, but other than that I like the color combo and the shape and size are great. So if you're into Michael Kors I say keep it.


----------



## dodowin

LuxeDeb said:


> How adorable! I would love to find one, but I bet not many stores got them. How much was it?



It was CAD$49.99 and this was the only one there.




Twelve said:


> Nice find. Love the smell of Guerlain products. They are not over powering. Which location did you find this cute package?



I found this at the Yonge Dundas Winners store.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> My first Valentino and red tagged as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692597
> View attachment 3692598
> View attachment 3692600
> View attachment 3692601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bag was on farfetch for $2695 USD


Congrats mpepe! Such a cute bag for a great price. Love the red stickers


----------



## all7s

kobe1992 said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and still don't know how to use it. I found this purse at TJ maxx for $150.
> 
> And I got it in brown/cherry. I'm being so indecisive about it and don't know if I should keep it. I know it's "out of season" and I've had some people tell me it looks like it's for "old people" as I'm only 25. But the cherry color got me. Should I keep it?



Cherry is indeed gorgeous!!! I think $150 is a pretty good price for the Savannah. The bag is just a touch small for me. But it still is roomy with nice compartments.

If people hadn't told you it looks like it's for old people would you be having as much indecision? It's not fair for people to dictate your style. 

Cherry may appear on another bag in the future, so only keep the bag if it is functional for you.


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Congrats mpepe! Such a cute bag for a great price. Love the red stickers


Oh thanks lilac!  I had found a pair of Judith Ripka earrings red tag for $70 for my mom which I was happy about and then when I found this bag, it was icing on the cake.  Heartland also had Breitling and Cartier watches in case anyone is interested. The Cartier was pre-loved but not sure about the Breitling.  I already have a Breitling and didn't want to know the price in case it would tempt me


----------



## Raven18

Howz the winners at Ajax ?here in Canada for the weekend ..I am looking branded bags..thanks


----------



## ArielS

Sorry posted in a wrong thread.


----------



## elyseindc

Just stumbled on this Gucci bag for $2000. PM me for location


----------



## rorysplace

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3653582
> 
> Almost fell over when I found this Gucci wallet for $229 at TJ Maxx today. I never see premier brands at this location. Love it!


nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

eehlers said:


> View attachment 3653582
> 
> Almost fell over when I found this Gucci wallet for $229 at TJ Maxx today. I never see premier brands at this location. Love it!



That's a great price! I paid a hundred dollars more for the compact one and it was on sale.


----------



## panduhbear

Triple markdowns of runway items has hit my local winners (Ottawa). Only some ready to wear and sunglasses left really. Only one pair of size 36 saint laurent heels for $150. Not much but still some treasures for a decent price.


----------



## staceface01

For anyone who is interested in the NYC area - I went to the Marshalls that recently opened in Tribeca this past Friday - they have a bunch of designer bags and shoes. Saw two Givenchy Antigonas (small, medium), Valentino Rockstuds (block heel, sandals), Balenciaga City Bag (gold metal hardware), Gucci Marmont (with star print), Gucci Classic (tan and red). Saint Laurent Croc du Jour, some Christian Louboutin pumps and a crossbody to name a few.

More pictures on the blog (I took around 15 or so - see link in signature).


----------



## smiley13tree

staceface01 said:


> For anyone who is interested in the NYC area - I went to the Marshalls that recently opened in Tribeca this past Friday - they have a bunch of designer bags and shoes. Saw two Givenchy Antigonas (small, medium), Valentino Rockstuds (block heel, sandals), Balenciaga City Bag (gold metal hardware), Gucci Marmont (with star print), Gucci Classic (tan and red). Saint Laurent Croc du Jour, some Christian Louboutin pumps and a crossbody to name a few.
> 
> More pictures on the blog (I took around 15 or so - see link in signature).
> View attachment 3707577
> View attachment 3707578
> View attachment 3707579
> View attachment 3707580
> View attachment 3707581



I need to check out this location! I walk past this everyday on the way to work, just forgot it was there.


----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28

Spotted @ Winners. Very cute but still new to Gucci so not sure about authenticity.


----------



## i_love_vinegar

pinky7129 said:


> The item was deemed a counterfeit just FYI


Sorry if this is an old post, but can anyone link me to where this was deemed a counterfeit?  (I am talking about the Vernis LV wallet on page 651 Thanks).


----------



## pinky7129

i_love_vinegar said:


> Sorry if this is an old post, but can anyone link me to where this was deemed a counterfeit?  (I am talking about the Vernis LV wallet on page 651 Thanks).



I own an authentic one among other reasons


----------



## nwabien

I got this Fendi 2jours at a Winners in Edmonton. It did not have the shoulder strap or dust bag and when I brought this to the attention of the store manager, she promptly stamped 'as is' on the tag and marked it down a mere $30 to $1050. I felt I could live without both and I paid for the bag. I got home and now I am having buyer's remorse as I just noticed that it did not have the strap thingy that hangs from the hook in the front (I don't know what they are called). It seems to me like someone may have bought the bag and returned it while stripping the bag of everything 'strip-able'. I've read in here about people returning fakes to the store, don't know but it might be a returned fake - although it still has the store red security tag. I plan to get this authenticated in the Fendi thread. I need some advice/opinions - with all that is missing, and assuming the bag is authentic, is the purchase still a good deal and should I keep the bag? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

nwabien said:


> I got this Fendi 2jours at a Winners in Edmonton. It did not have the shoulder strap or dust bag and when I brought this to the attention of the store manager, she promptly stamped 'as is' on the tag and marked it down a mere $30 to $1050. I felt I could live without both and I paid for the bag. I got home and now I am having buyer's remorse as I just noticed that it did not have the strap thingy that hangs from the hook in the front (I don't know what they are called). It seems to me like someone may have bought the bag and returned it while stripping the bag of everything 'strip-able'. I've read in here about people returning fakes to the store, don't know but it might be a returned fake - although it still has the store red security tag. I plan to get this authenticated in the Fendi thread. I need some advice/opinions - with all that is missing, and assuming the bag is authentic, is the purchase still a good deal and should I keep the bag? Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 3709333
> View attachment 3709334
> View attachment 3709335
> View attachment 3709336



If you love it, try contacting Fendi about possible replacement parts? Or you could try bringing it back to Winners to see about further reductions? But that is probably unlikely to happen. Too bad though. Such a nice bag


----------



## freepockets

I called a Canadian Fendi store after I bought my tote from Winners about getting a replacement dust bag for it, since it was missing when I purchased it. The people at Fendi were very kind and said they checked their stock room for extras but ultimately said they only receive one dust bag per bag and thus were unable to replace it. The bag I bought is pretty large so maybe they could replace a dust bag for a smaller sized item?

I ended up ordering a replacement dust bag off of eBay instead because it was important to me.

I really wish Winners would secure the dust bag and straps with the red security tags. I have seen several high end bags that have had anything that could be stolen from them stolen (i.e., dust bags, straps, accessory tags, etc), probably to be later sold on eBay.


----------



## nwabien

ballerinakgurl said:


> If you love it, try contacting Fendi about possible replacement parts? Or you could try bringing it back to Winners to see about further reductions? But that is probably unlikely to happen. Too bad though. Such a nice bag



Yeah, I don't know if I like it enough to keep it.   . Decisions, decisions.


----------



## nwabien

freepockets said:


> I called a Canadian Fendi store after I bought my tote from Winners about getting a replacement dust bag for it, since it was missing when I purchased it. The people at Fendi were very kind and said they checked their stock room for extras but ultimately said they only receive one dust bag per bag and thus were unable to replace it. The bag I bought is pretty large so maybe they could replace a dust bag for a smaller sized item?
> 
> I ended up ordering a replacement dust bag off of eBay instead because it was important to me.
> 
> I really wish Winners would secure the dust bag and straps with the red security tags. I have seen several high end bags that have had anything that could be stolen from them stolen (i.e., dust bags, straps, accessory tags, etc), probably to be later sold on eBay.


Yeah - I agree about Winners, I can't believe how much was stripped, basically everything but the barebones i.e. only the bag left. The worst part was when I was talking to the manager about the dust bag, she had no clue what a dust bag was!! I mean no wonder people get aware with returning the basics. I've not really bought a lot of high end stuff from Winners as I'm an LV girl and typically just buy directly from their online store or from Holt Renfrew in my city. This year was the first time I became aware of the Winners red carpet event and did get some awesome deals in March (actually from Marshalls) (and branched away from LV). I guess I'll first verify that the bag is authentic and decide what to do next.


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> I called a Canadian Fendi store after I bought my tote from Winners about getting a replacement dust bag for it, since it was missing when I purchased it. The people at Fendi were very kind and said they checked their stock room for extras but ultimately said they only receive one dust bag per bag and thus were unable to replace it. The bag I bought is pretty large so maybe they could replace a dust bag for a smaller sized item?
> 
> I ended up ordering a replacement dust bag off of eBay instead because it was important to me.
> 
> I really wish Winners would secure the dust bag and straps with the red security tags. I have seen several high end bags that have had anything that could be stolen from them stolen (i.e., dust bags, straps, accessory tags, etc), probably to be later sold on eBay.


I agree. Any runway item that sits on the shelf for a while is bound to lose everything that comes with the bag like the guarantee card, dustbag, and care booklet. At least Winners secures the strap in most cases, or else that goes, too.

There is also a huge problem of theft of men's shoes soles. A lot of Runway men's shoes lose their soles, because it isn't even glued on and some people just rip it out. What a way to ruin a perfect pair of shoes.


----------



## ria616

Help!! I need help deciding if I should bite the bullet on this. Found a pair at TJMaxx for $500. No box or dust bag. Just the shoes. What do you think? Is it worth it? I placed it on hold and I only have until tonight to decide.


----------



## lms910

ria616 said:


> View attachment 3713989
> 
> Help!! I need help deciding if I should bite the bullet on this. Found a pair at TJMaxx for $500. No box or dust bag. Just the shoes. What do you think? Is it worth it? I placed it on hold and I only have until tonight to decide.



Pass...especially in this color for that price


----------



## itsmree

i would buy them, but just because that is just about my favorite color ever


----------



## ashlie

ria616 said:


> View attachment 3713989
> 
> Help!! I need help deciding if I should bite the bullet on this. Found a pair at TJMaxx for $500. No box or dust bag. Just the shoes. What do you think? Is it worth it? I placed it on hold and I only have until tonight to decide.



I would pass. You could get them at the same price or cheaper during the designer sale in addition to the box etc


----------



## ria616

ria616 said:


> View attachment 3713989
> 
> Help!! I need help deciding if I should bite the bullet on this. Found a pair at TJMaxx for $500. No box or dust bag. Just the shoes. What do you think? Is it worth it? I placed it on hold and I only have until tonight to decide.



By the way, I forgot to put a disclaimer. This is not my picture. I forgot to take a picture at the store and got this picture off google for reference only. Not the actual shoe. Credit goes to the owner of the photograph.


----------



## ria616

lms910 said:


> Pass...especially in this color for that price



Thanks for the advice. I would feel better if I had the box at lease specially if I'm paying that kind of money. Maybe I'll check in a few more days if it's still there and gets reduced further.


----------



## ria616

itsmree said:


> i would buy them, but just because that is just about my favorite color ever



 You're too sweet! I hope someday you can find one too! And with box and everything!


----------



## ria616

ashlie said:


> I would pass. You could get them at the same price or cheaper during the designer sale in addition to the box etc



You're probably right. It's so hard to settle if I'm paying that kind of money. Thanks for the advice. I'll just wait for another opportunity. Besides it's the thrill of the hunt!


----------



## SimplyB

Spotted at Winners Mississauga (Heartland). Slim pickings in the red carpet area...

Valentino (Rockstud/Glam lock??) with chain, red tagged to $1340 (no dust bag, not sure what else is missing).




Fendi backpack, about $2400




Cheers!


----------



## valinmtl

nwabien said:


> Yeah - I agree about Winners, I can't believe how much was stripped, basically everything but the barebones i.e. only the bag left. The worst part was when I was talking to the manager about the dust bag, she had no clue what a dust bag was!! I mean no wonder people get aware with returning the basics. I've not really bought a lot of high end stuff from Winners as I'm an LV girl and typically just buy directly from their online store or from Holt Renfrew in my city. This year was the first time I became aware of the Winners red carpet event and did get some awesome deals in March (actually from Marshalls) (and branched away from LV). I guess I'll first verify that the bag is authentic and decide what to do next.



IMHO they should keep all of the bag's accessories back store (authenticity cards, dust bags, straps, etc.) and give them (with a security tag) to the buying customer, instead they leave them unsecured in the bags and everyone can steal them easily. 

I know that they can do this because I recently bought Fendi eyeglasses at Marshalls and when I purchased them the cashier went back store to get me the appropriate Fendi case to go with the glasses.

But we can still find amazing deals at this store!


----------



## annam

They got rid of the runaway at our local marshalls.


----------



## mpepe32

annam said:


> They got rid of the runaway at our local marshalls.


Which location?


----------



## bagnutt

Found these Celine bevel sunglasses in the kids section at TJM, marked $9.99!


----------



## Terriwith2arfs

I am so jealous!  I've not had any luck at our local TJ MAXX and Marshall's stores!  I scour everything and the best item I came up with so far is a Hammitt Montana in olive grey - yuck.  Anyone have an idea which store is best in the phoenix and in san diego areas?


----------



## pinky7129

Bottega veneta zip wallet


----------



## mpepe32

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3728128
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega veneta zip wallet


Beautiful!!! Enjoy


----------



## sourapril

restricter said:


> Apparently, I take pictures of everything...
> View attachment 3687764


You can also order from the designer's website for cheaper: http://www.anyahindmarch.com/en-GB/...barrel-5050925937641.html#start=162&cgid=sale


----------



## restricter

sourapril said:


> You can also order from the designer's website for cheaper: http://www.anyahindmarch.com/en-GB/...barrel-5050925937641.html#start=162&cgid=sale



Yup, already done last week.  I saved over $600 that way.  Thanks!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted at tjmaxx the St. Laurent small satchel bag should be getting another mark down soon. The coach leather jacket is a cream color.


----------



## MamaSleepy

pinky7129 said:


> View attachment 3728128
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega veneta zip wallet


It's beautiful, lucky you!
When you order online such a good deal, how do you know it's from the full-line and not from the outlet?


----------



## pinky7129

MamaSleepy said:


> It's beautiful, lucky you!
> When you order online such a good deal, how do you know it's from the full-line and not from the outlet?



I didn't order online. I found it at the tj on Wall Street


----------



## bagnutt

Valentino $318 RT / 41


----------



## bagnutt

Oops wrong thread ☹️


----------



## bagnutt

.


----------



## MamaSleepy

pinky7129 said:


> I didn't order online. I found it at the tj on Wall Street


Gee, I apologize, I must have missed that.
Maybe I'm overly cautious but when I see brands at discount stores I always wish I was bag-educated enough to identify made-for-outlet.


----------



## pinky7129

MamaSleepy said:


> Gee, I apologize, I must have missed that.
> Maybe I'm overly cautious but when I see brands at discount stores I always wish I was bag-educated enough to identify made-for-outlet.



Eek do you think mines fakes?


----------



## Cristaillee

glammm said:


> I headed over to Marshalls today and scored a pair of True Religion Stella jeans for $69.00 a French Connection black tank for $3.00 a joie top for $5.00 and Calvin Klein underwars for $1.00 each. [the seameless onelso, noticed they had a TON of Michael by Michael Kors dresses for $0.70-$3.00 down from, get this $398.00!!!!! I was shocked!!!
> They had elle tahari for $5-$10 marked down from $300+ also. I went in 30mins before closing so didnt get a chance to look everywhere, but im going to a different location tommorrow




Does tj maxx sell authentic items? Are they like marshalls where items have small defects? Ive bought many brand name items there and most recently a purse and have read mixed reviews online...i know there is always a possibility that someone couls return a fake item


----------



## sparksfly

Cristaillee said:


> Does tj maxx sell authentic items? Are they like marshalls where items have small defects? Ive bought many brand name items there and most recently a purse and have read mixed reviews online...i know there is always a possibility that someone couls return a fake item



Marshalls and TJMaxx are owned by the same company(they also own home goods)


----------



## annam

mpepe32 said:


> Which location?



At Trainyards.


----------



## Cristaillee

annam said:


> At Trainyards.


Rochester ny


----------



## kaaaaz

annam said:


> At Trainyards.


I know! So saaaad.  Theres just one tiny table left.  I wonder why, were things not selling?  That can't be.  Because each time I didn't buy something, and went back for it after, it would be gone.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Picked up these Kate Spade navy sandals for $50.


----------



## pjrufus

The 2 TJs nearest me are turning into junk stores. Purple tags are rare, and on the most random, non-designer items. Up until a year ago, always found at least one Equipment or Vince thing on the clearance rack. The runway store about an hour and a half away isn't much better, they have Nine West shoes in the runway section, and most of the designer items I've looked at have pulls or holes or stains. I never make a special trip to any of them anymore, only stop in if I'm going by there and have time to kill. From reading this thread, I guess all the good stuff must be going to Winners.


----------



## mpepe32

Winners isn't that great during the summer months from my experience. But it gives me time to save for the fall runway and red carpet events in September


----------



## freepockets

The locations in Montréal have very little worth buying right now in my opinion. I am also waiting for the next runway event.


----------



## averagejoe

mpepe32 said:


> Winners isn't that great during the summer months from my experience. But it gives me time to save for the fall runway and red carpet events in September





freepockets said:


> The locations in Montréal have very little worth buying right now in my opinion. I am also waiting for the next runway event.



I have not found any new designer merchandise at any Winners location since the last Runway event cleared out, and come to think of it, it's like that every summer. I'm waiting for September when their next Runway event starts again.


----------



## restricter

Scored a $2xxxx Anya Hindmarch Orsett bag for $230.  It's missing the shoulder strap and dust bag but still an amazing deal.  I was able to substitute a pair of Foley & Corinna straps from their last sample sale ($10 each) and dressed her up with an Anya Hindmarch bag charm I have while I wait for the matching strap to go on sale.


----------



## freepockets

averagejoe said:


> I have not found any new designer merchandise at any Winners location since the last Runway event cleared out, and come to think of it, it's like that every summer. I'm waiting for September when their next Runway event starts again.



So I guess there is no point in checking out the location at Yonge and College while I am here in Toronto for a conference?


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> So I guess there is no point in checking out the location at Yonge and College while I am here in Toronto for a conference?


I've been going every few days, and even the clearance section is dull. If you're close to the store, and have time, then it may be worth a peek. You may see some men's fragrances on clearance from Father's Day. I saw a Spicebomb gift set for a remarkable clearance price of $74, but to my horror, when I asked them to open it at the cashier before paying, the fragrance had yellowed (oxidized), showing it was probably stored at the wrong temperature at some point. Didn't buy it.

I doubt you will find premium designer things.


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> So I guess there is no point in checking out the location at Yonge and College while I am here in Toronto for a conference?


You should definitely check out the Saks Fifth Avenue and Holt Renfrew, though. Holts final clearance has such good prices that I bought quite a few things. Saks is at 60% off currently and if it wasn't for Holts markdowns being better (and earlier), I would've bought some good deals there too. 

Both of those locations are worth visiting at the moment.


----------



## freepockets

averagejoe said:


> I've been going every few days, and even the clearance section is dull. If you're close to the store, and have time, then it may be worth a peek. You may see some men's fragrances on clearance from Father's Day. I saw a Spicebomb gift set for a remarkable clearance price of $74, but to my horror, when I asked them to open it at the cashier before paying, the fragrance had yellowed (oxidized), showing it was probably stored at the wrong temperature at some point. Didn't buy it.
> 
> I doubt you will find premium designer things.



I thought so. I'll have to wait until the fall then.


----------



## freepockets

averagejoe said:


> You should definitely check out the Saks Fifth Avenue and Holt Renfrew, though. Holts final clearance has such good prices that I bought quite a few things. Saks is at 60% off currently and if it wasn't for Holts markdowns being better (and earlier), I would've bought some good deals there too.
> 
> Both of those locations are worth visiting at the moment.



I will check them out in that case. The Saks was still under construction the last time I was here.


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> I will check them out in that case. The Saks was still under construction the last time I was here.


Then you should definitely make a visit . Lots of nice accessories and RTW on sale at the moment for 60% off. Almost all pieces are 60% off.

The stuff I got at Holts was actually 80% off. Usually when a store says "up to 80% off", only a handful of pieces are at that markdown. The majority of Holts' pieces were at that markdown, which was SWEEET!


----------



## freepockets

Congrats! The thrill of the deal is extra sweet when you get the best price possible. I have an item at Ssense that I am hoping drops to 70% off. If it does, I will probably pull the trigger even though I am technically on ban island at the moment. I still like to look though.


----------



## Peach08

Picked up these Valentino rock stud sunglasses for 99.99$ at winners


----------



## Peach08

For those in the Montreal area, lots of Valentino sunglasses - all at 99.99$ at the Fairview winners


----------



## missmoimoi

Skagen Trisse barrel bags - clearance tags at Winners Dwntwn Vancouver


----------



## Lolobecks

Winners has been suffering lately! I think we have to wait until September event. I'm on the hunt for a Gucci soho disco bag


----------



## EShops85

I found this Herve Leger dress for $120. I'm debating keeping it, are these still in style? It was a great price, originally $1540!


----------



## babiitrish

EShops85 said:


> I found this Herve Leger dress for $120. I'm debating keeping it, are these still in style? It was a great price, originally $1540!
> 
> View attachment 3763312


I think it's gorgeous!


----------



## meowmix318

EShops85 said:


> I found this Herve Leger dress for $120. I'm debating keeping it, are these still in style? It was a great price, originally $1540!
> 
> View attachment 3763312


Excellent price and thing herve leger dresses are appropriate anytime


----------



## mpepe32

EShops85 said:


> I found this Herve Leger dress for $120. I'm debating keeping it, are these still in style? It was a great price, originally $1540!
> 
> View attachment 3763312


Absolutely keep it! Congrats on finding it!


----------



## EShops85

Thanks ladies! I've had it in my car twice to return and haven't been able to part with it, your words reinforced what I guess I already knew! [emoji4]


----------



## okdot

EShops85 said:


> I found this Herve Leger dress for $120. I'm debating keeping it, are these still in style? It was a great price, originally $1540!
> 
> View attachment 3763312


It's definitely a good find. As for being in style or not, it's a little black dress in a unique form, I don't think it's going out of style anytime soon.


----------



## barbinashland

Gotta go!


----------



## Peach08

Spotted at Marshalls marché centrale 

Saint Laurent espadrilles in a size 7 and a 9 - 299.99$




Also a pair of givenchy leather slides - size 9 for 299.99

As for clothing, nothing spectacular 
There was a Herve léger bandage dress in size large for 299.99


----------



## itsmree

FYI ladies, i just popped into my local TJ Maxx and there are yellow tags!!


----------



## pursepectives

Can anyone in the Bay area California recommend a good TJ Maxx? Or is the Moraga designer one the only one worth going to?


----------



## Typhi

Hello,

Can anyone confirm when the next designer sale event at the runway stores is in Canada? I would go to the store myself to check for signs but I'm on a 3 month shopping cleanse (Winners/Marshalls are definitely temptations).

Also, are the dates different for Winner/Marshalls? I think they were for the one earlier this year. 

Ty


----------



## mpepe32

It's usually the Thursday after labour day but not sure if the exact date this year


----------



## lilac28

Finally some good finds! Uggs tall unlined boots for $79.99, Estée Lauder Pure Color Envy Sculpting Gloss set for $19.99 and a Vince Camuto satchel in oak for $70 red tag. Something to tide me over til the Runway Event lol . Kinda reminds me of the tan Gucci bamboo handle spotted during last event.  Actually any feedback on the Vince Camuto would we appreciated re.the style, overall quality etc.


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3790741
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally some good finds! Uggs tall unlined boots for $79.99, Estée Lauder Pure Color Envy Sculpting Gloss set for $19.99 and a Vince Camuto satchel in oak for $70 red tag. Something to tide me over til the Runway Event lol . Kinda reminds me of the tan Gucci bamboo handle spotted during last event.  Actually any feedback on the Vince Camuto would we appreciated re.the style, overall quality etc.



Whoa


----------



## kramer125

Score!


----------



## meowmix318

kramer125 said:


> Score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791459


Wow what a deal!


----------



## LuxeDeb

kramer125 said:


> Score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791459



Gorgeous! My stores have been out of designer bags for weeks this time.


----------



## LuxeDeb

I scored a Chan Luu 5 wrap bracelet for $20





And a Balenciaga stud bracelet for $79. 
It had just gotten a 2nd markdown and I don't think it would have made it to another markdown. Retail $245-270.





And this DVF Zodiac bag charm was so cute (and my sign) I couldn't pass it up for $19.99. Retail was $58


----------



## LuxeDeb




----------



## mpepe32

My two finds, one at my local winners a small longchamp neo and the other, a Michele watch 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 a cross border tjmaxx find in amherst, NY


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> My two finds, one at my local winners a small longchamp neo and the other, a Michele watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791683
> View attachment 3791684
> View attachment 3791685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cross border tjmaxx find in amherst, NY



That's a really good price on the Neo!


----------



## KayuuKathey

kramer125 said:


> Score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791459


YASSS, that ps1 doh!


----------



## rachelburton17

Just came upon this thread while going through a few others. Hope I can get some great scores when I finally get to visit TJMaxx...it's been a while.


----------



## cocodiamonds

Love all these finds


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

Typhi said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone confirm when the next designer sale event at the runway stores is in Canada? I would go to the store myself to check for signs but I'm on a 3 month shopping cleanse (Winners/Marshalls are definitely temptations).
> 
> Also, are the dates different for Winner/Marshalls? I think they were for the one earlier this year.
> 
> Ty


just found out its Sept 7th and Marshalls Red Carpet event is the same time


----------



## alycephoto

kramer125 said:


> Score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791459


Amazing deal


----------



## miumiu2046

Found this Fendi sunnies at Winners for Cad$99.99. Currently selling for around $600 at Holt Renfrew [emoji76]


----------



## mpepe32

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> just found out its Sept 7th and Marshalls Red Carpet event is the same time


Thanks for the info


----------



## Lolobecks

miumiu2046 said:


> Found this Fendi sunnies at Winners for Cad$99.99. Currently selling for around $600 at Holt Renfrew [emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3799090



Stunning! Good find


----------



## Typhi

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> just found out its Sept 7th and Marshalls Red Carpet event is the same time



Ty for the info this makes me mad tho who's big idea to make them the same day [emoji853][emoji853]


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Picked up this little bae today! I had been stalking her for a while and so excited to see she lasted to yellow tags! $149.99 for the mini size, lol how could no one else want her!? [emoji7][emoji5] it was a non-runway TJ Maxx location.


----------



## LuxeDeb

ballerinakgurl said:


> Picked up this little bae today! I had been stalking her for a while and so excited to see she lasted to yellow tags! $149.99 for the mini size, lol how could no one else want her!? [emoji7][emoji5] it was a non-runway TJ Maxx location.
> View attachment 3803708



OMG that is freakin amazing! I cannot believe nobody bought her before the last markdown. Congrats!


----------



## Twelve




----------



## lms910

Is the tjmaxx event in the US the same day? Sept 7?


----------



## Mousse

pursepectives said:


> Can anyone in the Bay area California recommend a good TJ Maxx? Or is the Moraga designer one the only one worth going to?



Moraga is the only one worth a trip. Cupertino used to have good finds. The store moved and became a TJ Max / Home Goods.


----------



## bagnutt

LuxeDeb said:


> I scored a Chan Luu 5 wrap bracelet for $20
> 
> View attachment 3791641
> 
> 
> 
> And a Balenciaga stud bracelet for $79.
> It had just gotten a 2nd markdown and I don't think it would have made it to another markdown. Retail $245-270.
> 
> View attachment 3791645
> 
> 
> 
> And this DVF Zodiac bag charm was so cute (and my sign) I couldn't pass it up for $19.99. Retail was $58
> 
> View attachment 3791647



Great deals!
I'm an Aries also and love to collect ram items [emoji846]


----------



## lilac28

Yeah!!!


----------



## lilac28

Found this on clearance rack today. Never heard of the label but the embroidery was pretty so I took it home to think over. Teensy bit tight but maybe tailor could somehow widen lol


----------



## lilac28




----------



## ballerinakgurl

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3808403



Love Needle and Thread! Looks like a beautiful piece and a great price. [emoji4]


----------



## freepockets

Twelve said:


> View attachment 3803793


It doesn't say anything about Montréal as a location. I hope that isn't a bad sign! The event is always so popular here.


----------



## Twelve

freepockets said:


> It doesn't say anything about Montréal as a location. I hope that isn't a bad sign! The event is always so popular here.



http://168.233.254.212/en/runwaystores.asp

Don't think you need to worry.  Start the count down


----------



## honey_babee

miumiu2046 said:


> Found this Fendi sunnies at Winners for Cad$99.99. Currently selling for around $600 at Holt Renfrew [emoji76]
> 
> View attachment 3799090



omg noiceeeee. which winners?


----------



## lilac28

Found some great lipsticks and gloss today. $29.99 each. I hope they get more couture makeup in for the event next week!


----------



## panduhbear

Sigh missing this launch Thursday working on a contract in a city with no runway store.   

Looking forward to seeing photos of everyone's hauls especially Ottawa Sparks/trainyards locations which are my typical stomping grounds!


----------



## Haymarie1

leothelnss said:


> So true!! I went yesterday and got a C&C tank for $3, and a Tahari dress retail $200 for $7!! I also got a Theory dress retail $535 for $20!!! I'm going to a diff location today...


Thanks!!


----------



## miumiu2046

honey_babee said:


> omg noiceeeee. which winners?



This was the Westhills Calgary location (Runway store)


----------



## CaribeanQueen

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3808402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on clearance rack today. Never heard of the label but the embroidery was pretty so I took it home to think over. Teensy bit tight but maybe tailor could somehow widen lol


This is stunning...great buy.  It is a UK brand and they have gorgeous dresses.  You should google them.


----------



## chinchilly

The runway event was not great this time! Although I got there 830 so might have missed some of best stuff. In bags I saw lots of Fendi, lots of Balenciaga, ugly MCM backpacks, black YSL SDJs (but no other YSL). A few Givenchys and Valentinos. I somehow managed to score what I was looking for, a small black Nightingale with cross studs.

Shoes, belts, sunglasses selection was terrible. In past years I used to get so many! I was also looking for coats but they didn't have much. Saw tons of YSL wool scarves for $50 each, I got some for Christmas gifts. I don't know if the wallets sold out right away but there were only a few Longchamp and Balenciaga left. Didn't see any Gucci anything, must have been snapped up in the first half hour!


----------



## mpepe32

Hope all the tpfers had a good day with the runway events!  I agree with chinchilly, the event was so so imo. I waited in line. Got there 7:45 at heartland winners. Had about 20 people ahead of me that grabbed tons of stuff to put in their carts. Originally bought a beautiful Givenchy scarf for my mom, sorry no picture and a Fendi by the way. Then went over to Marshalls and saw a balenciaga reporter so bought that instead and returned the Fendi. The strap on the bal is detachable do I can use it as a clutch so I thought I will get more use overall. Lots of old style Gucci mcm back packs d&g a beautiful Dior at Marshalls but again I feel like if you
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 are not aggressive and one of the first in line, you might miss out on the true treasure. Here's a pic of the bag with a bal wallet I got a Marshalls last year


----------



## freepockets

Here are my two purchases. I love the Kenzo scarf. I am not 100% sold on the Gucci bag yet though. I is a pretty old style was one of the few that wasn't made for outlet.

I went to two stores in Montréal. Place Montréal Trust had a better selection of everything but Alexis Nihon had way more Fendi including a large Karlito Fendi Clutch at for $799 that I would have grabbed if I was made of money. There was quite a bit of vintage LV again this year, Gucci (most of which was made for outlet styles), Givenchy, MCM backpacks, some Fendi, Longchamp, lots of Moschino and versace scarves. Overall, there wasn't much I would have bought.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

freepockets said:


> Here are my two purchases. I love the Kenzo scarf. I am not 100% sold on the Gucci though.


love both!! do u mind if i ask how much the scarf was??


----------



## elle woods

My friend went for opening at 8 and got a few things but by the time I got to the same store a bit later (around 10:30) still quite a few things left. A few Fendi Peekaboos, Rockstuds totes (in black!) etc 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 she got these for me 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 still thinking if I'm going to keep or return this because of the colour


----------



## freepockets

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> love both!! do u mind if i ask how much the scarf was??


$99.99


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

freepockets said:


> $99.99


thank u!! love it and a great price


----------



## laurg22

I just came home a little while ago from the Woodbridge marshalls and the maple marshalls they had lots of selection but it was going quickly it was busy as expected ! I ended up picking up a dolce and gabanna cardholder with 14 slots all together it came w a box it was a pretty good deal ! Can't wait to see the other goodies people post


----------



## hygienegal1000

I agree with everyone that there was very little selection this year.  The Laird street location was particularly sad in terms of stock.  I heard people gasp and mutter in shock, the runway area was so small, with shelves half empty.  I might add that I was there right at opening.  Although I may add that there was a vintage lambskin chanel crossbody purse in the jewellery section for $2999.99.  Did not get it, or ask to look at it.  But it looks like it was sold pretty quickly.


----------



## Typhi

I agree with what everyone else has said in terms of this sale not being as good as previous years. I got some kitten heel rockstuds $399.99 but I will be returning them 
I saw some really nice Gucci bags but I couldn't find anything that I really wanted to commit to.
I will be returning in the next few days to see the returns.


----------



## panduhbear

Typhi said:


> I agree with what everyone else has said in terms of this sale not being as good as previous years. I got some kitten heel rockstuds $399.99 but I will be returning them
> I saw some really nice Gucci bags but I couldn't find anything that I really wanted to commit to.
> I will be returning in the next few days to see the returns.


Ohh what color rockstud and size? Are you located in the GTA Typhi??


----------



## averagejoe

Winners Yonge Dundas


----------



## averagejoe

Marshalls Gerrard and Yonge


----------



## averagejoe

Winners Yonge and College


----------



## averagejoe

Winners Bloor and Avenue


----------



## averagejoe

This Runway event doesn't seem as good as the previous ones.


----------



## elle woods

Seems like the stores got similar stock but like 1 of each item per store...


----------



## Twelve

Thank you so much for posting @averagejoe . So disappointed at Heartland, left empty handed today. The officials were still at the store around 11am  I spoke to a lady she said they sold a bag around $4000 at opening.


----------



## averagejoe

Twelve said:


> Thank you so much for posting @averagejoe . So disappointed at Heartland, left empty handed today. The officials were still at the store around 11am  I spoke to a lady she said they sold a bag around $4000 at opening.


Oh! I wonder what that bag is! 

I didn't buy anything from the Runway event, too. I'm glad I went, but am disappointed in the selection.


----------



## justa9url

There were too many vintage LV's this time around and Gucci canvas bags...they were at all the locations I visited in Toronto. I picked up a few goodies that I'm still debating on because I can't keep them all.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> Oh! I wonder what that bag is!
> 
> I didn't buy anything from the Runway event, too. I'm glad I went, but am disappointed in the selection.



Possibly Dior, there seemed to be a pattern of one Dior bag per store and they were around the $4k mark.


----------



## mpepe32

justa9url said:


> Possibly Dior, there seemed to be a pattern of one Dior bag per store and they were around the $4k mark.


There was a $4000 Dior bag at heartland Marshalls at 9 am. It was all leather and had the dior letter charms at the one corner


----------



## Twelve

@mpepe32 Do you know if it is preowned or new Dior?


----------



## mpepe32

Twelve said:


> @mpepe32 Do you know if it is preowned or new Dior?


It looked new and I don't recall there being the vintage tags on it like you see on the lv. It was right at the front where the d&g, and bals were


----------



## kaaaaz

panduhbear said:


> Sigh missing this launch Thursday working on a contract in a city with no runway store.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing photos of everyone's hauls especially Ottawa Sparks/trainyards locations which are my typical stomping grounds!


I got to trainyards around 4 after work... nothing left...not sure how good the stuff at opening was.  
Bunch of outlet Gucci styles, vintage LV.  One lady was debating between Chloe Marcie (?) In black in her hand,  and a black bal.    Another lady she was asking for advice said the bought 3 bags earlier today.
There was another Bal on the shelf, and 3 small (mini?) Stella McCartney falabella's in metallic colours. 
Overall dissappointing selection.  Gone so fast. Money saved at least!  

I asked the staff, the only Ottawa store that got runway was trainyards. No replenishment of stock either.  Fingers crossed for some good returns, when you get back to the city?

I did pick this up for my mom.


----------



## panduhbear

kaaaaz said:


> I got to trainyards around 4 after work... nothing left...not sure how good the stuff at opening was.
> Bunch of outlet Gucci styles, vintage LV.  One lady was debating between Chloe Marcie (?) In black in her hand,  and a black bal.    Another lady she was asking for advice said the bought 3 bags earlier today.
> There was another Bal on the shelf, and 3 small (mini?) Stella McCartney falabella's in metallic colours.
> Overall dissappointing selection.  Gone so fast. Money saved at least!
> 
> I asked the staff, the only Ottawa store that got runway was trainyards. No replenishment of stock either.  Fingers crossed for some good returns, when you get back to the city?
> 
> I did pick this up for my mom.
> View attachment 3818334



Thanks for the update kaaaaz! Hmm sparks is listed on the winners website for the event. Could the employee be mistaken??


----------



## panduhbear

averagejoe said:


> Winners Yonge Dundas
> View attachment 3818224
> View attachment 3818225
> View attachment 3818226
> View attachment 3818227
> View attachment 3818228
> View attachment 3818229
> View attachment 3818230
> View attachment 3818231
> View attachment 3818232
> View attachment 3818233


Wow awesome post!


----------



## kaaaaz

panduhbear said:


> Thanks for the update kaaaaz! Hmm sparks is listed on the winners website for the event. Could the employee be mistaken??


It is very possible,I never trust winners/Marshall's staff....they never seem well informed....sigh. 

oh goody, I can go check it out tomorrow before work! Thanks!


----------



## laurg22

averagejoe said:


> Marshalls Gerrard and Yonge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3818237
> View attachment 3818238
> View attachment 3818239
> View attachment 3818240


Wow ! Great pics I wanted to ask do you recall how much the dolce and gabbana shoes with the people on them were ?


----------



## averagejoe

laurg22 said:


> Wow ! Great pics I wanted to ask do you recall how much the dolce and gabbana shoes with the people on them were ?


Sorry I didn't check the prices of the women's shoes. I didn't have much time as I went pretty late and wanted to hit all four stores before closing.


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> Possibly Dior, there seemed to be a pattern of one Dior bag per store and they were around the $4k mark.


Wow. I didn't even see any. I went so late.


----------



## laurg22

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I didn't check the prices of the women's shoes. I didn't have much time as I went pretty late and wanted to hit all four stores before closing.


Ah ok thanks so much for the reply


----------



## bagnutt

chinchilly said:


> The runway event was not great this time! Although I got there 830 so might have missed some of best stuff. In bags I saw lots of Fendi, lots of Balenciaga, ugly MCM backpacks, black YSL SDJs (but no other YSL). A few Givenchys and Valentinos. I somehow managed to score what I was looking for, a small black Nightingale with cross studs.
> 
> Shoes, belts, sunglasses selection was terrible. In past years I used to get so many! I was also looking for coats but they didn't have much. Saw tons of YSL wool scarves for $50 each, I got some for Christmas gifts. I don't know if the wallets sold out right away but there were only a few Longchamp and Balenciaga left. Didn't see any Gucci anything, must have been snapped up in the first half hour!



That Givenchy print is one of my absolute faves! Lovely gift [emoji177][emoji846]


----------



## sdkitty

kramer125 said:


> Score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3791459


you lucked out on that one....anytime I've seen high end designer bags at the local runway store they were priced much higher.  congrats.  pretty color.  I'm not really looking to buy any bags but that one at that price would have tempted me.


----------



## Alebeth

I went to the Ottawa trainyards event close to opening yesterday. I agree that this runway was more disappointing. As mentioned before, there was the usual vintage LV table, lots of canvas gucci, balenciaga, a chloe marcie, fendi monster wallets/pouches, some small valentino bags, a couple of dolce gabbana bags, moschino scarves, kenzo scarves, YSL wool scarves, and an assortment of shoes (tod's loafers, ferragamo, bally). I did see someone purchase a black boston-style gucci bag (black leather with a red/green stripe running up the middle) and another person purchase a black sac de jour.  I walked away without purchasing anything. Maybe I'll consider something on second mark down?

By the way, anyone know the price of the Saint Laurent small black sac de jour? TIA!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

averagejoe said:


> Winners Bloor and Avenue
> View attachment 3818250


thank u for all the great pics!! hope they still have the little Fendi "monster" clutch or bags left.....so frickin cute!!


----------



## windowshopper87

mimilo said:


> I went to the Ottawa trainyards event close to opening yesterday. I agree that this runway was more disappointing. As mentioned before, there was the usual vintage LV table, lots of canvas gucci, balenciaga, a chloe marcie, fendi monster wallets/pouches, some small valentino bags, a couple of dolce gabbana bags, moschino scarves, kenzo scarves, YSL wool scarves, and an assortment of shoes (tod's loafers, ferragamo, bally). I did see someone purchase a black boston-style gucci bag (black leather with a red/green stripe running up the middle) and another person purchase a black sac de jour.  I walked away without purchasing anything. Maybe I'll consider something on second mark down?
> 
> By the way, anyone know the price of the Saint Laurent small black sac de jour? TIA!


The sac du jour was $2299+tax!


----------



## freepockets

Based on Averagejoe's photos, I see lots of the same stuff that I saw across the two locations I visited in Montréal. I am tempted to go back to see how much is left.


----------



## PrincessDarbe




----------



## babycinnamon

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 3819144
> View attachment 3819145



Wow!!


----------



## Alebeth

windowshopper87 said:


> The sac du jour was $2299+tax!


Thanks, windowshopper87! That's still pricey.


----------



## miumiu2046

PrincessDarbe said:


> View attachment 3819144
> View attachment 3819145



This is a great deal compared to the other Fendi bags! [emoji76]


----------



## Typhi

panduhbear said:


> Ohh what color rockstud and size? Are you located in the GTA Typhi??



They are size 9 I'm returning them a later on to heartland


----------



## lilac28

Averagejoe u rock! Thx for sharing all the great pix. It's nice to c what stock was downtown


----------



## lilac28

Vaughan location this a.m. Had to ask bored security guard if I could take a pic lol


----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28

I am a bit Fendi-ied out from the last event but if I had the funds this cutie would've come home with me. It was $2k


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3819718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaughan location this a.m. Had to ask bored security guard if I could take a pic lol


Thanks for sharing these pictures! 

Seems like the pieces are relatively the same everywhere. Lots of Fendi and Valentino.


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> I am a bit Fendi-ied out from the last event but if I had the funds this cutie would've come home with me. It was $2k


Pricing is really off at this event.  Proud of your self control.


----------



## lilac28

This came home with me (a return as I didn't see it Thurs nite) to think about  . I had passed on the original canvas web stripe shoulder bag on Thurs because although cute, pretty sure it was made for outlet and I prefer supreme canvas.


----------



## lilac28

Fellow TPFers, opinions/ thoughts on this bag? Too logo-ey?


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> Pricing is really off at this event.  Proud of your self control.


Yes it did seem a bit pricey didn't it? Thx but a Gucci followed me home for a think over lol


----------



## averagejoe

Twelve said:


> Pricing is really off at this event.  Proud of your self control.


I agree. A lot of men's Ferragamo shoes (especially with rubber soles) and Tod's shoes are really well-priced. But men's shoes from other brands are not a good deal at all. Most of the other shoes are above $500! And the selection seems to be the same from store to store.


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3819737
> 
> 
> Fellow TPFers, opinions/ thoughts on this bag? Too logo-ey?


I think this is fine. Gucci monogram is really in right now, so this is perfect. I like the touch of red at the top.


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3819737
> 
> 
> Fellow TPFers, opinions/ thoughts on this bag? Too logo-ey?


I like it , keep if you justify price/usage.  I start practicing this line of thinking as I accumulate far too many unused bags.


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> I like it , keep if you justify price/usage.  I start practicing this line of thinking as I accumulate far too many unused bags.


I can totally relate as I have enough bags to last me a lifetime. ...


----------



## Typhi

Typhi said:


> They are size 9 I'm returning them a later on to heartland


----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> I can totally relate as I have enough bags to last me a lifetime. ...


We must be twins separated at birth.


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> We must be twins separated at birth.



I think we are!


----------



## freepockets

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3819737
> 
> 
> Fellow TPFers, opinions/ thoughts on this bag? Too logo-ey?


The blue monogram is not used often these days by Gucci so that is something I would consider.


----------



## freepockets

I decided that I am going to return the Kenzo scarf but keep the Gucci bag...


----------



## ballerinakgurl

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3819718
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaughan location this a.m. Had to ask bored security guard if I could take a pic lol



How much was the MCM bag? [emoji4]


----------



## lilac28

ballerinakgurl said:


> How much was the MCM bag? [emoji4]


I believe it was $999.99


----------



## averagejoe

ballerinakgurl said:


> How much was the MCM bag? [emoji4]


One of the MCM backpacks I took a picture of from Winners Dundas and Yonge was $799.99.


----------



## panduhbear

Typhi said:


> They are size 9 I'm returning them a later on to heartland


Ahh ok not my size aha oh well I was at Heartland a couple hours ago didn't see anything I liked


----------



## mpepe32

OK looked up the price of the bal I bought and really disappointed.   It's basically the same price nordstrom was selling it for and a bit too small so I went to return it.  Very cleared out, so went over to winners and ended up bring home the Fendi I had originally purchased. If the Fendi wasn't there I wouldn't have gotten anything. There was tha large green pepe leather Givenchy Pandora in case anyone is interested and Marshalls. Had a bal and 2 Ferragamo bags and mcm backpack.  Sorry I don't take pics. But I have MS and my hands shake. Usually get my hubby to help take pics. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Here's. Pics of the by the way 
View attachment 3819890
View attachment 3819891


----------



## Twelve

mpepe32 said:


> OK looked up the price of the bal I bought and really disappointed.   It's basically the same price nordstrom was selling it for and a bit too small so I went to return it.  Very cleared out, so went over to winners and ended up bring home the Fendi I had originally purchased. If the Fendi wasn't there I wouldn't have gotten anything. There was tha large green pepe leather Givenchy Pandora in case anyone is interested and Marshalls. Had a bal and 2 Ferragamo bags and mcm backpack.  Sorry I don't take pics. But I have MS and my hands shake. Usually get my hubby to help take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819894
> View attachment 3819893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's. Pics of the by the way
> View attachment 3819890
> View attachment 3819891


I almost bought the same style Fendi in a tiny size ( can't even fit my iPhone ), pale blue some clear rhinestones on the side . I'm really into small bags lately.  But $1299,99 just not worth to bring it home. I do like your bag.


----------



## mpepe32

Twelve said:


> I almost bought the same style Fendi in a tiny size ( can't even fit my iPhone ), pale blue some clear rhinestones on the side . I'm really into small bags lately.  But $1299,99 just not worth to bring it home. I do like your bag.


Oh jeez $1299 for the mini is kind of high. Thanks twelve I paid $1499 and I think this is the small size but it's quite roomy inside. I did have a mini btw but sold it 2 years ago bc it was just too tiny for my use.  The clear crystals on the tail sound pretty but there will always be another runway event in the winter


----------



## larrybills

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3819737
> 
> 
> Fellow TPFers, opinions/ thoughts on this bag? Too logo-ey?



I was looking at this too. The retail was only about $1500, couldn't justify on such a little discount, plus no dust bag or box. I rather give my business to Gucci directly and have better after sales service as well in this case.


----------



## restricter

This isn't a runway brand but I thought it was fantastic nonetheless - a Belle Vere leather motorcycle jacket with floral patches.


----------



## kaaaaz

panduhbear said:


> Thanks for the update kaaaaz! Hmm sparks is listed on the winners website for the event. Could the employee be mistaken??


So, I dropped into Sparks today, my first time actually.  They didnt have anything  staff said they pushed really hard to get it back....but seems like they never will .


kaaaaz said:


> It is very possible,I never trust winners/Marshall's staff....they never seem well informed....sigh.
> 
> oh goody, I can go check it out tomorrow before work! Thanks!


----------



## kaaaaz

mimilo said:


> I went to the Ottawa trainyards event close to opening yesterday. I agree that this runway was more disappointing. As mentioned before, there was the usual vintage LV table, lots of canvas gucci, balenciaga, a chloe marcie, fendi monster wallets/pouches, some small valentino bags, a couple of dolce gabbana bags, moschino scarves, kenzo scarves, YSL wool scarves, and an assortment of shoes (tod's loafers, ferragamo, bally). I did see someone purchase a black boston-style gucci bag (black leather with a red/green stripe running up the middle) and another person purchase a black sac de jour.  I walked away without purchasing anything. Maybe I'll consider something on second mark down?
> 
> By the way, anyone know the price of the Saint Laurent small black sac de jour? TIA!


Oooh, Fendi monster wallets...that would have been nice, do you remember how much they were?  Perhaps I'll get lucky with returns


----------



## panduhbear

kaaaaz said:


> So, I dropped into Sparks today, my first time actually.  They didnt have anything  staff said they pushed really hard to get it back....but seems like they never will .



Oh no!!! They had the best stock before!

Edit: just noticed post number who will be lucky 10k on this thread??


----------



## lilac28

larrybills said:


> I was looking at this too. The retail was only about $1500, couldn't justify on such a little discount, plus no dust bag or box. I rather give my business to Gucci directly and have better after sales service as well in this case.



I checked the price online as well, it's $255 CAD less than retail. But I've noticed that the discounts haven't been that steep in the past few years at these events anyhow.  I've come to view the Runway/Red Carpet events  more as an opportunity to get a second chance at a previously missed item(s) or get a small discount from retail. (BTW, my bag did come with a dust bag so maybe someone removed it from the one you were looking at).


----------



## Twelve

laurg22 said:


> Wow ! Great pics I wanted to ask do you recall how much the dolce and gabbana shoes with the people on them were ?


$399 for D&G shoes.


----------



## RayKay

mpepe32 said:


> OK looked up the price of the bal I bought and really disappointed.   It's basically the same price nordstrom was selling it for and a bit too small so I went to return it.  Very cleared out, so went over to winners and ended up bring home the Fendi I had originally purchased. If the Fendi wasn't there I wouldn't have gotten anything. There was tha large green pepe leather Givenchy Pandora in case anyone is interested and Marshalls. Had a bal and 2 Ferragamo bags and mcm backpack.  Sorry I don't take pics. But I have MS and my hands shake. Usually get my hubby to help take pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3819894
> View attachment 3819893
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's. Pics of the by the way
> View attachment 3819890
> View attachment 3819891



I like your new bag, it is such a calming blue!


----------



## Alebeth

kaaaaz said:


> Oooh, Fendi monster wallets...that would have been nice, do you remember how much they were?  Perhaps I'll get lucky with returns


I'm sorry but I did not check the price. I hope you will find one. They are adorable!


----------



## nwabien

mimilo said:


> I'm sorry but I did not check the price. I hope you will find one. They are adorable!



I bought a Fendi wallet for $399 at the Edmonton location. This one ... still deciding whether to keep


----------



## PrincessDarbe

nwabien said:


> I bought a Fendi wallet for $399 at the Edmonton location. This one ... still deciding whether to keep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3821272


KEEP!


----------



## justa9url

Returned this Dolce and Gabbana ($999.99) and Fendi ($2999.99) at Yonge/Dundas. The Peekaboo was a great deal but I wasn't in love with the ribbons sadly; I hope I don't regret this.


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> Returned this Dolce and Gabbana ($999.99) and Fendi ($2999.99) at Yonge/Dundas. The Peekaboo was a great deal but I wasn't in love with the ribbons sadly; I hope I don't regret this.
> 
> View attachment 3822129
> 
> View attachment 3822130


The Peekaboo is lovely, but if you're not in love with it, then it should go back.

Did they give you a hard time with the item? I hate returning Runway items because the cashiers scrutinize the item and me like crazy. They sometimes even need the manager, and it turns out to be a humiliating experience, especially because I am returning brand new unused items. It's not like I'm actually wearing them first (I would never do that). Once, the Bloor store said the item was already returned! I was mortified! I had to sort it out at the College store where I get it from. If it weren't for their good deals every once in a while, I wouldn't go back because their customer service is appalling for high-end returns.


----------



## freepockets

averagejoe said:


> The Peekaboo is lovely, but if you're not in love with it, then it should go back.
> 
> Did they give you a hard time with the item? I hate returning Runway items because the cashiers scrutinize the item and me like crazy. They sometimes even need the manager, and it turns out to be a humiliating experience, especially because I am returning brand new unused items. It's not like I'm actually wearing them first (I would never do that). Once, the Bloor store said the item was already returned! I was mortified! I had to sort it out at the College store where I get it from. If it weren't for their good deals every once in a while, I wouldn't go back because their customer service is appalling for high-end returns.



This has happened to me too in the past. Less so now though.


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> This has happened to me too in the past. Less so now though.


I hope that they train their employees with some level of customer service for returns of Runway merchandise. They keep announcing on loop in the store that we should "save our receipt for simple, smooth returns". Sure sure. I haven't had "simple, smooth returns" for any Runway merchandise, even when it was marked for clearance. 

I know they have lots of fraud to deal with, as I have seen two fakes at some of their stores that (probably) a customer swapped with a real, but I don't think the employees can tell. They have now solved this problem with those red plastic tags. 

Instead, they give honest customers who want to take advantage of the return policy (because we change our minds, or find even better deals) a hard time. If Holt Renfrew, Saks, or Nordstrom did this (like check return merchandise with a microscope before allowing a return), they would lose a lot of customers.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> I hope that they train their employees with some level of customer service for returns of Runway merchandise. They keep announcing on loop in the store that we should "save our receipt for simple, smooth returns". Sure sure. I haven't had "simple, smooth returns" for any Runway merchandise, even when it was marked for clearance.
> 
> I know they have lots of fraud to deal with, as I have seen two fakes at some of their stores that (probably) a customer swapped with a real, but I don't think the employees can tell. They have now solved this problem with those red plastic tags.
> 
> Instead, they give honest customers who want to take advantage of the return policy (because we change our minds, or find even better deals) a hard time. If Holt Renfrew, Saks, or Nordstrom did this (like check return merchandise with a microscope before allowing a return), they would lose a lot of customers.



Great post. I have endured the scrutiny too at Winners/Marshalls when returning items (unworn and unused) and once it was for a Kate Spade bag, not even Runway. When I ask the cashier what's the issue since tags r clearly on and I have the receipt, they tell me they're just "doing their jobs". Meanwhile as you'd pointed out, fake or used items seem to somehow make it past. Truly annoying to us honest customers!


----------



## freepockets

Are you members of the TJ Style+ program? I find that definitely helps build up rapport because all your purchases are tracked. It also extends your return period by 15 days 

I found that the more I shop at the store and, as a consequence, have more of the employees recognize my face, the greater the trust. 

If only we could just keep all of our high-end impulsive purchases and not have to deal with the return scrutiny! I am still mourning some of my returns...


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> Are you members of the TJ Style+ program? I find that definitely helps build up rapport because all your purchases are tracked. It also extends your return period by 15 days
> 
> I found that the more I shop at the store and, as a consequence, have more of the employees recognize my face, the greater the trust.
> 
> If only we could just keep all of our high-end impulsive purchases and not have to deal with the return scrutiny! I am still mourning some of my returns...


I do have that. I also got their special customer sticker to try on more garments than 10 in a change room, although I would never bring that many in. 

They keep rotating their staff, so the staff that sell me the bags keep changing, and the ones that do the returns keep changing, too.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> The Peekaboo is lovely, but if you're not in love with it, then it should go back.
> 
> Did they give you a hard time with the item? I hate returning Runway items because the cashiers scrutinize the item and me like crazy. They sometimes even need the manager, and it turns out to be a humiliating experience, especially because I am returning brand new unused items. It's not like I'm actually wearing them first (I would never do that). Once, the Bloor store said the item was already returned! I was mortified! I had to sort it out at the College store where I get it from. If it weren't for their good deals every once in a while, I wouldn't go back because their customer service is appalling for high-end returns.



Yeah, I even told the cashier that I have to be in love with it to spend that kind of money, she agreed.

The return process for me has been fine, I understand it will take slightly longer than a regular return because they have to scan the item with their special scanner. Luckily, I haven't experienced what you had to go through, that's upsetting to hear.

The only problem I've had in the past was a cashier at College Park being snarky with me... I don't need that, especially, if I'm making a purchase so I made a formal complaint and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> I hope that they train their employees with some level of customer service for returns of Runway merchandise. They keep announcing on loop in the store that we should "save our receipt for simple, smooth returns". Sure sure. I haven't had "simple, smooth returns" for any Runway merchandise, even when it was marked for clearance.
> 
> I know they have lots of fraud to deal with, as I have seen two fakes at some of their stores that (probably) a customer swapped with a real, but I don't think the employees can tell. They have now solved this problem with those red plastic tags.
> 
> Instead, they give honest customers who want to take advantage of the return policy (because we change our minds, or find even better deals) a hard time. If Holt Renfrew, Saks, or Nordstrom did this (like check return merchandise with a microscope before allowing a return), they would lose a lot of customers.



I've only returned shoes at Holts and Saks, so no big deal. Nordstrom Eaton Centre I find to have the best customer service thus far. They seem to be more relaxed and not annoyed with having to process a return. However, when I made an exchange at Louis Vuitton Bloor inside Holts, they inspected the bag with a microscope before processing it but that was years ago; the last time I made an exchange at LV Yorkdale, I was with my original SA and everything went smoothly. It just really depends on who you get, and tbh I wouldn't have the same expectations when I go into Winners compared to when I go into the high-end department stores, the high-end department stores are selling you the idea of luxury.


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> I've only returned shoes at Holts and Saks, so no big deal. Nordstrom Eaton Centre I find to have the best customer service thus far. They seem to be more relaxed and not annoyed with having to process a return. However, when I made an exchange at Louis Vuitton Bloor inside Holts, they inspected the bag with a microscope before processing it but that was years ago; the last time I made an exchange at LV Yorkdale, I was with my original SA and everything went smoothly. It just really depends on who you get, and tbh I wouldn't have the same expectations when I go into Winners compared to when I go into the high-end department stores, the high-end department stores are selling you the idea of luxury.


I haven't had problems returning at Holts or LV (at least not scrutinizing the products), but maybe I've just been lucky. I guess it can happen, but this is something that can leave a bad taste.


----------



## justa9url

averagejoe said:


> I haven't had problems returning at Holts or LV (at least not scrutinizing the products), but maybe I've just been lucky. I guess it can happen, but this is something that can leave a bad taste.


Agreed! But in positive light, when they do scrutinize, it makes me feel a bit better when it's time for me to make a purchase because hopefully I'll be buying the authentic item vs. someone trying to return something else.


----------



## LovingLV81

Found this cute Kate spade at TJmaxx for 49.00 on clearance the original Kate spade tag said it was 198.00  .


----------



## nwabien

Here is my haul from the Runaway event at Winners/Marshalls. I've always wanted the Miss Sicily bag until I read recently that it tends to pop open if overly stuffed as the magnet is not very strong. Bummer. Now I'm thinking of returning it. Also not sure which wallet to keep. I would have preferred a small wallet as I have too many long ones already but these two are pure beauties!


----------



## PrincessDarbe

nwabien said:


> Here is my haul from the Runaway event at Winners/Marshalls. I've always wanted the Miss Sicily bag until I read recently that it tends to pop open if overly stuffed as the magnet is not very strong. Bummer. Now I'm thinking of returning it. Also not sure which wallet to keep. I would have preferred a small wallet as I have too many long ones already but these two are pure beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830251


I have Fendi wallet. Love it!


----------



## nwabien

PrincessDarbe said:


> I have Fendi wallet. Love it!


Do you find that the leather holds up well? I’m  scared of the smooth leather for a wallet as I pretty much abuse mine


----------



## PrincessDarbe

nwabien said:


> Do you find that the leather holds up well? I’m  scared of the smooth leather for a wallet as I pretty much abuse mine


No issues for me. I have pouch too.


----------



## miniannie88

Just spoted a vintage Chanel at winners Montreal trust..price tag 3k$


----------



## NYYankeeGrl

I'm going to Montreal in a few weeks. Is there a Winners that someone would recommend?


----------



## nwabien

PrincessDarbe said:


> No issues for me. I have pouch too.


That's great to know, thanks!


----------



## freepockets

NYYankeeGrl said:


> I'm going to Montreal in a few weeks. Is there a Winners that someone would recommend?



The one in Place Montréal Trust on rue Sainte Catherine close to metro Peel is the biggest and best one. It has a runway department and maybe some left overs from the Runway event. 

There is a smaller, less stocked one on rue Sainte Catherine that also carries runway items at Place Alexis Nihon, which is closer to metro Atwater. 

Lastly, if you want to make a bit of a trek, there is a Marshalls at Marché Centrale (Boulevard de l'Acadie and l'Autoroute transcannadienne) that carries runway items.


----------



## averagejoe

nwabien said:


> Here is my haul from the Runaway event at Winners/Marshalls. I've always wanted the Miss Sicily bag until I read recently that it tends to pop open if overly stuffed as the magnet is not very strong. Bummer. Now I'm thinking of returning it. Also not sure which wallet to keep. I would have preferred a small wallet as I have too many long ones already but these two are pure beauties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830251


Not sure if you decided already, but if the Miss Sicily had a great price, then keep it. The colour is very nice! Just try not to stuff it too full and I guess the magnet won't open.

The wallets are nice. The Fendi is so fun! Maybe the Balenciaga is more "classic" so if you had to get rid of one, then I say get rid of the Fendi (unfortunately).


----------



## lilac28

If anyone is interested I will be returning the Gucci tote to Marshalls Major Mack location this afternoon


----------



## MTwallet

I saw red markdown stickers on the Runway Event Fendi purses in Vancouver.


----------



## Motherdaughterfinds

So I'm some what new to the purse forum.  And was reading thru this recent thread on the Runway event.  I live in Southern California does anyone know if they have this Runway event at the Marshalls and TJ Max's here?


----------



## priscilavbp

is it safe to buy at Tj Maxx... I recently bought a preowned valentino rockstud tote, the seller told me that she bought it at Tj Maxx. I'm from Brazil and I don't have much knowledge about this store. The bag seems pretty fine to me, but I'm little bit worried.


----------



## ProShopper1

priscilavbp said:


> is it safe to buy at Tj Maxx... I recently bought a preowned valentino rockstud tote, the seller told me that she bought it at Tj Maxx. I'm from Brazil and I don't have much knowledge about this store. The bag seems pretty fine to me, but I'm little bit worried.


I wouldn't assume it was real, but I also wouldn't assume it's fake. I would get it authenticated if you can.


----------



## priscilavbp

ProShopper1 said:


> I wouldn't assume it was real, but I also wouldn't assume it's fake. I would get it authenticated if you can.


Sure, the seller sent me some pics and videos, I haven’t received it yet, as soon as I receive the purse I will post the pictures at the authentication thread. I have 7 days to return. Thank you for your Help!


----------



## ProShopper1

priscilavbp said:


> Sure, the seller sent me some pics and videos, I haven’t received it yet, as soon as I receive the purse I will post the pictures at the authentication thread. I have 7 days to return. Thank you for your Help!


Good luck!!


----------



## mzbaglady1

I hit the jackpot with this Rag & Bone Aviator leather jacket. The original price was 1450.00 I got it in clearance for 199.00.


----------



## restricter

I scored this limited edition Balenciaga love.  Originally $2590, $999.


----------



## hobogirl77

What's the designer on the wallet with the Stars? Anyone know? Thanks


----------



## mpepe32

Stella McCartney


----------



## kim1006

I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and was shocked to see a Gucci and a Balenciaga wallet.  Boy, times have really changed!!!!  I also saw pictures someone posted of a Loius Vuitton handbag taken in a TJ Maxx or Marshalls store.


----------



## hobogirl77

mpepe32 said:


> Stella McCartney


Thanks


----------



## sarasmom

Was shocked to see  2 Valentino bags at my Marshalls this morning. I never see designer stuff there, just MK and coach and KS. Prices were high, like $1799 I think.


----------



## megcurry

Seeing more Marc Jacobs wallets and wristlets and even a few crossbody bags at my local TJs and Marshall’s recently too. And more Rebecca Minkoff.  In Poughkeepsie, NY.


----------



## KirsyL

kim1006 said:


> I was in TJ Maxx yesterday and was shocked to see a Gucci and a Balenciaga wallet.  Boy, times have really changed!!!!  I also saw pictures someone posted of a Loius Vuitton handbag taken in a TJ Maxx or Marshalls store.


Since you are on this forum you are probably more aware of brands and authenticity. I actually bought a Coach bag for $350 at Marshalls and now it's falling apart! I'm thinking it's fake but hopefully soon will have the answer from this helpful forum!


----------



## freepockets

A lot of the Coach I see there is made for outlet. I am not sure whether that impacts quality or not.


----------



## treschicgirl

LovingLV81 said:


> Found this cute Kate spade at TJmaxx for 49.00 on clearance the original Kate spade tag said it was 198.00  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827851
> View attachment 3827852


Cute!


----------



## KirsyL

PLEASE BEWARE OF COUNTERFEITS/FAKES AT MARSHALLS AND TJ MAXX! Long story but the basic version is a few years ago I bought a "Coach" bag on final clearance (yellow tag that was not the original tag and the COACH tag attached) for $350 (expensive for me but I thought since it was Marshalls I was getting a "deal"). The bag has been kept in my clean dry closet and has gone unused. Last weekend I cleaned out my closet and found the bag to be falling apart! RED FLAG. I began to question if it was a real coach. After much research and posting on this site, I was told it is FAKE! GRRRRR. I am SO MAD right now. First I am MAD AT MARSHALLS because I LOVE that store, it's my GO TO and NOW IT'S TAINTED! I AM MAD about being out $350 because to me, that's REAL money. This bag was an expensive gift I bought myself to celebrate getting my first job after school and that memory now just makes me sad. My guess is that someone somehow returned the counterfeit bag, Marshalls put a tag on it, and sold it as if it were real. SO, Marshalls NEEDS TO TRAIN THEIR EMPLOYEES to look for fakes! WHY don't they put the more expensive items in a case (like they do for jewelry at TJ MAXX) for their high end items?  If they plan on selling the higher priced items they need to have their employees educated in their brands AND when items are returned have someone (a manager) trained to KNOW THE BRANDS THEY SELL! I am frustrated by this because so much time has gone by since I've purchased the bag and after moving I no longer have the receipt. I can look in my credit card archives but even that may be a challenge. It's the PRINCIPLE! The point is, MARSHALLS SOLD ME A COUNTERFEIT and they should take responsibility. Since the bag has not been used, I still have the tags on. I have read BBB reviews of Marshalls and they are not good. SIGH. I contacted Coach and will contact Marshalls Corporate. I have little hope that I will ever get my money back but I am posting this story so this doesn't happen to anyone else. Am I alone in this situation?  If this happened to you, what would you do?


----------



## magdalinka

KirsyL said:


> PLEASE BEWARE OF COUNTERFEITS/FAKES AT MARSHALLS AND TJ MAXX! Long story but the basic version is a few years ago I bought a "Coach" bag on final clearance (yellow tag that was not the original tag and the COACH tag attached) for $350 (expensive for me but I thought since it was Marshalls I was getting a "deal"). The bag has been kept in my clean dry closet and has gone unused. Last weekend I cleaned out my closet and found the bag to be falling apart! RED FLAG. I began to question if it was a real coach. After much research and posting on this site, I was told it is FAKE! GRRRRR. I am SO MAD right now. First I am MAD AT MARSHALLS because I LOVE that store, it's my GO TO and NOW IT'S TAINTED! I AM MAD about being out $350 because to me, that's REAL money. This bag was an expensive gift I bought myself to celebrate getting my first job after school and that memory now just makes me sad. My guess is that someone somehow returned the counterfeit bag, Marshalls put a tag on it, and sold it as if it were real. SO, Marshalls NEEDS TO TRAIN THEIR EMPLOYEES to look for fakes! WHY don't they put the more expensive items in a case (like they do for jewelry at TJ MAXX) for their high end items?  If they plan on selling the higher priced items they need to have their employees educated in their brands AND when items are returned have someone (a manager) trained to KNOW THE BRANDS THEY SELL! I am frustrated by this because so much time has gone by since I've purchased the bag and after moving I no longer have the receipt. I can look in my credit card archives but even that may be a challenge. It's the PRINCIPLE! The point is, MARSHALLS SOLD ME A COUNTERFEIT and they should take responsibility. Since the bag has not been used, I still have the tags on. I have read BBB reviews of Marshalls and they are not good. SIGH. I contacted Coach and will contact Marshalls Corporate. I have little hope that I will ever get my money back but I am posting this story so this doesn't happen to anyone else. Am I alone in this situation?  If this happened to you, what would you do?



Wow sorry this happened to you. Don’t lose hope though. I believe if the tags are still on, they will process a return and give you store credit. I have returned a Theory dress (around $100) and smaller stuff without a receipt before. Better then nothing. 
Good luck.


----------



## freepockets

I saw your authentication post. I agree, lots of stuff wrong with that bad. How long ago did you buy it? Marshalls and TJMaxx have had secondary white plastic tags that need to be cut off to prevent returning of fakes.


----------



## RayKay

freepockets said:


> I saw your authentication post. I agree, lots of stuff wrong with that bad. How long ago did you buy it? Marshalls and TJMaxx have had secondary white plastic tags that need to be cut off to prevent returning of fakes.



Going by her OP "a few years ago".


----------



## larrybills

Please no one buy this blatant fake at the College Park winners. Not sure if whoever returned it somehow put the red security tag on the replica, or if the employees added one on after it was returned...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3859543
View attachment 3859544
View attachment 3859545


----------



## mpepe32

larrybills said:


> Please no one buy this blatant fake at the College Park winners. Not sure if whoever returned it somehow put the red security tag on the replica, or if the employees added one on after it was returned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859543
> View attachment 3859544
> View attachment 3859545


Thanks! Omg. Terrible!


----------



## Twelve

larrybills said:


> Please no one buy this blatant fake at the College Park winners. Not sure if whoever returned it somehow put the red security tag on the replica, or if the employees added one on after it was returned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859543
> View attachment 3859544
> View attachment 3859545


Thanks for the alert.  Was there two weeks ago but did not see this item.


----------



## freepockets

larrybills said:


> Please no one buy this blatant fake at the College Park winners. Not sure if whoever returned it somehow put the red security tag on the replica, or if the employees added one on after it was returned...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3859543
> View attachment 3859544
> View attachment 3859545


They get these LV products second hand through a company like LXR&Co or something. My guess is they received the fake from whoever they get their stock from rather than someone being able to put the red tag on and return a fake.


----------



## mpepe32

freepockets said:


> They get these LV products second hand through a company like LXR&Co or something. My guess is they received the fake from whoever they get their stock from rather than someone being able to put the red tag on and return a fake.


I tend to disagree, I think people are very crafty and think this was most likely a return


----------



## PrincessDarbe

freepockets said:


> They get these LV products second hand through a company like LXR&Co or something. My guess is they received the fake from whoever they get their stock from rather than someone being able to put the red tag on and return a fake.


Do they come with any guarantee of authenticity? Certificate or card?


----------



## mpepe32

PrincessDarbe said:


> Do they come with any guarantee of authenticity? Certificate or card?



Most have a vintage tag attached


----------



## MyCherrity

I know it's a tough question, but in your opinion, when is the best time to go to Marshalls/TJ Maxx/Ross in order to find the best deals? I mean, in terms of seasonality? Do they have specific dates that they change their collection?


----------



## mzbaglady1

MyCherrity said:


> I know it's a tough question, but in your opinion, when is the best time to go to Marshalls/TJ Maxx/Ross in order to find the best deals? I mean, in terms of seasonality? Do they have specific dates that they change their collection?


Early mornings towards the end of the month for markdowns. I usually try to get to them on a Tuesday or Wednesday morning, during this time they are usually restocking their floors with new merchandise.


----------



## panduhbear

mzbaglady1 said:


> Early mornings towards the end of the month for markdowns. I usually try to get to them on a Tuesday or Wednesday morning, during this time they are usually restocking their floors with new merchandise.



My store always did their markdowns on Thursdays for whatever reason so I always went on Thursdays


----------



## lilac28

Clearance finds! Vivienne Westwood for $90 and Kenzo sequin sweater for $79 (photo doesn’t show the shimmering effect)


----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28




----------



## Twelve

lilac28 said:


> Clearance finds! Vivienne Westwood for $90 and Kenzo sequin sweater for $79 (photo doesn’t show the shimmering effect)


Great find.


----------



## LuxeDeb

My TJ Maxx got in some Kevyn Aucoin cosmetics! I got a Creamy Glow blush for $9.99 (retail $28), Brow gel pencil $9.99 (retail $26) and Matte lip color $11.99 (retail $33). They also had a few other Kevyn Aucoin items and Laura Mercier lipstick $17.99, but didn't seem like a steal to me.


----------



## KittieKelly

They've been selling fakes for years. I won't go near these stores. Even their beauty products are fake. Fake Strivectin cream etc.
If i'm going to buy a fake I'll take my butt to Canal street, at least there I can get a fake Louis for 20 bucks lol


----------



## pianolize

I saw that TODAY @C21!!! 


restricter said:


> I scored this limited edition Balenciaga love.  Originally $2590, $999.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## pianolize

wow, really?! That's soooo disappointing. I wonder of that's what happened or if they just are sold these fakes? 


KirsyL said:


> PLEASE BEWARE OF COUNTERFEITS/FAKES AT MARSHALLS AND TJ MAXX! Long story but the basic version is a few years ago I bought a "Coach" bag on final clearance (yellow tag that was not the original tag and the COACH tag attached) for $350 (expensive for me but I thought since it was Marshalls I was getting a "deal"). The bag has been kept in my clean dry closet and has gone unused. Last weekend I cleaned out my closet and found the bag to be falling apart! RED FLAG. I began to question if it was a real coach. After much research and posting on this site, I was told it is FAKE! GRRRRR. I am SO MAD right now. First I am MAD AT MARSHALLS because I LOVE that store, it's my GO TO and NOW IT'S TAINTED! I AM MAD about being out $350 because to me, that's REAL money. This bag was an expensive gift I bought myself to celebrate getting my first job after school and that memory now just makes me sad. My guess is that someone somehow returned the counterfeit bag, Marshalls put a tag on it, and sold it as if it were real. SO, Marshalls NEEDS TO TRAIN THEIR EMPLOYEES to look for fakes! WHY don't they put the more expensive items in a case (like they do for jewelry at TJ MAXX) for their high end items?  If they plan on selling the higher priced items they need to have their employees educated in their brands AND when items are returned have someone (a manager) trained to KNOW THE BRANDS THEY SELL! I am frustrated by this because so much time has gone by since I've purchased the bag and after moving I no longer have the receipt. I can look in my credit card archives but even that may be a challenge. It's the PRINCIPLE! The point is, MARSHALLS SOLD ME A COUNTERFEIT and they should take responsibility. Since the bag has not been used, I still have the tags on. I have read BBB reviews of Marshalls and they are not good. SIGH. I contacted Coach and will contact Marshalls Corporate. I have little hope that I will ever get my money back but I am posting this story so this doesn't happen to anyone else. Am I alone in this situation?  If this happened to you, what would you do?


----------



## pinky7129

Found this unexpected beauty


----------



## ali74

pinky7129 said:


> Found this unexpected beauty
> 
> View attachment 3871189



Is this at TJ’s? Did you buy it?? Love! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mpepe32

pinky7129 said:


> Found this unexpected beauty
> 
> View attachment 3871189


Love it!!!! Does your tj's sell lv and burberry that I see in the background???


----------



## pinky7129

mpepe32 said:


> Love it!!!! Does your tj's sell lv and burberry that I see in the background???



Haha I️ wish! The Burberry and lv are my mothers


----------



## mpepe32

pinky7129 said:


> Haha I️ wish! The Burberry and lv are my mothers


Ahhhh I see . Well congrats on your purchase! Really beautiful!


----------



## Typhi

I saw these at Heartland Mississauga Winners yesterday at about 5pm. I bit pricey I think? The longchamps maybe worth it price per use. 

Didn’t buy any of those.





I bought these two $16.99 each at the Trinity Commons Winners. They don’t have an area of sunglasses I suppose because they just moved and I was lucky enough to see the basket being unpacked. I looked through and picked out those two. There were several more.


----------



## elation

Red tag $1050
At Richmond and John


----------



## mssmelanie

Are the picture links broken?


----------



## meowmix318

There may be something wrong tpf for broken photos because I am experiencing the same problem since last night


----------



## pecknnibble

mssmelanie said:


> Are the picture links broken?





meowmix318 said:


> There may be something wrong tpf for broken photos because I am experiencing the same problem since last night



Agreed! None of the pictures in any thread work. I’ve only tried the app though.


----------



## Twelve

Got an invite for this Sunday. Don’t know if I want to get up early (8-10 am)


----------



## Typhi

Marshall’s Trinity Common 




Still too much I think


----------



## elation

At Richmond and John


----------



## dangerouscurves

Fendi Mini Chameleon for only 333€. Got it for my friend. She's so happy!


----------



## alisonanna

I bought this today at TJM.  I have been waiting for a second markdown but today I caved.


----------



## sarasmom

Is anyone shopping the clearance yellow tags? I went this morning, most designer bags were still red tag. Does anyone know when those should go down?


----------



## LuxeDeb

sarasmom said:


> Is anyone shopping the clearance yellow tags? I went this morning, most designer bags were still red tag. Does anyone know when those should go down?



I thought it was around now. Perhaps I will have to stop at one or two today to check! There are so many sales this time of year it's hard to keep up.


----------



## aidore

I went yesterday...and saw yellow stickers already...

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## LuxeDeb

Yes, yellow tags are on! Started a few days ago, things are picked over.  I got a Dolce and Gabbana pouch tonight. And tons of Christmas stuff (double or triple red sticker, about the same as first yellow tag)


----------



## PrincessDarbe




----------



## ballerinakgurl

Went today and saw yellow stickers at my store! [emoji119]


----------



## LuxeDeb

This is the $750 Dolce and Gabbana Family Leopard Pouch/Document Holder I got for $139.  
If their were any awesome yellow tag handbags or clothes I missed them. My timing was better on jewelry yellow tags. I got a pair of John Hardy earrings, a Judith Ripka bracelet and necklace and a Chan Luu wrap bracelet. And lots of Christmas collectibles.





Chan Luu $340 wrap bracelet with gunmetal and sterling silver skulls $38

https://www.chanluu.com/wrap-bracel...MIyYyN96LY2AIVFZ7ACh1-lwA1EAQYAyABEgLLFfD_BwE


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

Spotted this Fendi pouch yesterday but it was red tagged $325.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Oops! I got Lagos earrings, not John Hardy. lol.

$495 Lagos caviar Mother-Of-Pearl Double-Drop Earrings for $99


----------



## bruzlv

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3934725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this Fendi pouch yesterday but it was red tagged $325.


Did you happen to price the longchamps?


----------



## trigirl

Lagos bracelet for $99 (originally $395)


----------



## Colaluvstrvl

bruzlv said:


> Did you happen to price the longchamps?



I believe it was around $90


----------



## meowmix318

LuxeDeb said:


> This is the $750 Dolce and Gabbana Family Leopard Pouch/Document Holder I got for $139.
> If their were any awesome yellow tag handbags or clothes I missed them. My timing was better on jewelry yellow tags. I got a pair of John Hardy earrings, a Judith Ripka bracelet and necklace and a Chan Luu wrap bracelet. And lots of Christmas collectibles.
> 
> View attachment 3934554
> 
> 
> 
> Chan Luu $340 wrap bracelet with gunmetal and sterling silver skulls $38
> 
> https://www.chanluu.com/wrap-bracel...MIyYyN96LY2AIVFZ7ACh1-lwA1EAQYAyABEgLLFfD_BwE


What a great deal


----------



## aidore

I got this huston jeans for around $27 which  is great deal .. But i am not sure or i really like it...what do you think? 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## amstevens714

aidore said:


> I got this huston jeans for around $27 which  is great deal .. But i am not sure or i really like it...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934892
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk



I like them! I got a pair of NYDJ very similar to this and love them


----------



## dangerouscurves

aidore said:


> I got this huston jeans for around $27 which  is great deal .. But i am not sure or i really like it...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934892
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk



They look good! I'm sure you'll rock it!


----------



## Tomsmom

aidore said:


> I got this huston jeans for around $27 which  is great deal .. But i am not sure or i really like it...what do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3934892
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


I like them !


----------



## aidore

Tomsmom said:


> I like them !


Thank you

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## amstevens714

alisonanna said:


> I bought this today at TJM.  I have been waiting for a second markdown but today I caved.



I just picked this up too! It’s still full price at Neimans too!


----------



## averagejoe

Colaluvstrvl said:


> View attachment 3934725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this Fendi pouch yesterday but it was red tagged $325.


That's a REALLY good deal!


----------



## vornado

I got this Tory burch sweater for $79, it's a little bit tight, so I am still debating.


----------



## amstevens714

vornado said:


> I got this Tory burch sweater for $79, it's a little bit tight, so I am still debating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3935694



This was still $150 at my store!


----------



## LuxeDeb

Double yellow tags spotted! Go go!


----------



## bagnutt

Quadruple yellow tags at Marshall’s. Nothing really designer at my store, but picked up some items for $1 / $2. Better than thrifting!! 
And if anyone collects Rae Dunn, all of the pet bowls, canisters and a selection of mugs are on clearance.


----------



## vornado

bought this sweater for $7today.


----------



## LuxeDeb

vornado said:


> bought this sweater for $7today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955068



Cute! I love Autumn Cashmere sweaters and you got a steal!!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

The sales assistant (who i believe was the manager) was surprised herself and took it to the side to double check the tag. I was waiting for her to tell me something but she didn’t. I got a fabulous find. Even my husband was impressed with this one.


----------



## freepockets

The next Runway event isnt too far away!! I can't wait!


----------



## Twelve

freepockets said:


> The next Runway event isnt too far away!! I can't wait!


February 22 ?


----------



## freepockets

I haven't seen any flyers for it yet but it is usually at the end of February or beginning of March.


----------



## Twelve




----------



## freepockets

Thanks Twelve!


----------



## lilac28

freepockets said:


> I haven't seen any flyers for it yet but it is usually at the end of February or beginning of March.


Marshallls event is Feb 22!


----------



## lilac28

Spotted some Moschino square silk scarves for only $19.99, hoping for more good stuff on Thurs . I got this one to remind me that winter which has just dragged on , will soon end


----------



## meowmix318

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3973187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted some Moschino square silk scarves for only $19.99, hoping for more good stuff on Thurs . I got this one to remind me that winter which has just dragged on , will soon end


That is so cute


----------



## freepockets

lilac28 said:


> Marshallls event is Feb 22!


Coincides with the grand opening of the new location in Montréal too. Looks like I have plans for Thursday morning suddenly.


----------



## LuxeDeb

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3973187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted some Moschino square silk scarves for only $19.99, hoping for more good stuff on Thurs . I got this one to remind me that winter which has just dragged on , will soon end



Adorable! I would love to add to my Moschino scarf collection at that price. Did you get it at TJ Maxx, Marshalls or Winners?​


----------



## lilac28

Moschino scarves r the cutest. I actually thought the price was a mistake!  I got it at Marshall’s. Last year at the Red Carpet event they had quite a few Moschino scarves.


----------



## IStuckACello

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3973187
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted some Moschino square silk scarves for only $19.99, hoping for more good stuff on Thurs . I got this one to remind me that winter which has just dragged on , will soon end



Omg cute! I saw a couple longer moschino scarves a few months ago but they were $50


----------



## jamamcg

Margiela runway gown found in the clearance section. Has a broken zip but that is a easy fix. 

Here is a picture of it on the runway in cream


----------



## banzonjr

Marshall’s John Street this morning.


----------



## lilac28

banzonjr said:


> Marshall’s John Street this morning.



Your store had some nice items! Thx for sharing. Just got back from my store in Vaughan and all the good stuff is gone. Took a pic of the LV bags that didn’t seem too popular. Only the Alexander McQueen wallet was noteworthy but I didn’t get it. Hope others had better luck!


----------



## lilac28




----------



## banzonjr

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3976969
> View attachment 3976967


Yonge and Gerard location.


----------



## panduhbear

Anybody make any purchases?


----------



## justa9url

banzonjr said:


> Marshall’s John Street this morning.


Thanks for the photos! I was curious as to what they had at opening.
And nice nails!


----------



## chinchilly

I went to 2 different Marshalls this morning and it was basically a waste of time. Their selection was way worse than previous years. Half of it was men's - I think they were trying to make it look more impressive than it was!

I got a pair of Lanvin ballerinas but that's it. There weren't many shoes or accessories. No wallets. They had sunglasses from Fendi, Givenchy and Balenciaga but nothing that interesting. 

Purses were mostly secondhand LV and Gucci. Lots of Longchamp Pliage but in teal and light grey. Stella McCartney totes and backpacks. A couple Valentinos but they were a bit gaudy. They had the Balenciaga square bag in black, large size, but the straps looked really cheap.

Hopefully Winners will be better next week!


----------



## mpepe32

I went after work to heartland and very little was left. I did pick up a vintage lv wallet that I was looking for and the sales associate was putting back a return already, a black large or medium not sure Fendi by the way that was $999! So I bought that as well. I have time to think about it but for that price, I don't know if I can bring myself to return it. But things might change come March 1st.


----------



## panduhbear

Finally had time to check out two Marshalls today pretty disappointing stock. Wasn't surprised that there wasn't any good bags since it's been a couple days but the shoe selections was worse than expected. Lots of weird styles.


----------



## freepockets

I just went to the red carpet grand opening of the Alexis Nihon Marshall’s location. Pretty lack lustre. Some second hand LV, a few Moschino scarves, a few Gucci outlet bags but that was it.


----------



## mpepe32

ok so the Fendi bag was way too big for me so went to return it today, saw this Balenciaga so bought it, what do you tpfer's think?  it was $1499 and it think its the small city.


----------



## justa9url

mpepe32 said:


> ok so the Fendi bag was way too big for me so went to return it today, saw this Balenciaga so bought it, what do you tpfer's think?  it was $1499 and it think its the small city.
> 
> View attachment 3982363



Love the size, love the colour, but I'm just not a fan of the lambskin.


----------



## freepockets

Personally, I am not into the Balenciaga design. I prefer the Fendi.


----------



## freepockets

Wishing everyone in Canada best of luck tomorrow! I am starting to get excited/nervous! I hope I can snag something good!


----------



## freepockets

I left empty handed after 15 min. They had mostly Gucci outlet bags and second hand Louis Vuitton. Some Valentino accessories and Tod shoes too. Hardly any Fendi or Salvatore Ferragamo. Hardly any scarves, wallets, or other accessories. Compared to the insanity of previous years, this event looked like a mega flop.


----------



## SimplyB

Made it to Heartland Winners today (late at 9am), so I wasn't sure if the good stuff was snagged before I got there (based on freepocket's post, I guess I didn't miss much).  Met a lovely lady who bought the GUCCI Calfskin GG Supreme Reversible Tote (Monogram Large Caleido Reversible Tote Black) for about $1400.  A few Longchamp LePliage in pink or blue, and a few Cuir ones. I needed a smaller nylon tote for travel, and stumbled upon (and bought) the LePliage medium shoulder tote in beige.

I had already impulsed bought (at the Marshalls event) the Gucci Supreme blue hobo (with the blue/red web stripe, like in the pic previously posted at the Gerrard location).  It is an outlet bag, but for $599, wasn't a bad price for a brand new coated canvas bag to rough around with when I'm with the kids.  Still on the fence for keeping it though (I'm weary of outlet bags)...I guess it depends on what returns start showing up at the stores next week  

Cheers everyone!


----------



## mpepe32

Made it to heartland 8:10 and all the good bags were already scooped up. So I waited around for people to put stuff back. Had fun chatting with lovely ladies, spoke to the lady with the reversible tote as well, ended up getting a vintage lv speedy and a lv multicolor wallet. If I can I might try to go back at some point to see if anything was returned. But it's just not fun to shop at the events anymore imo simple b, did u have another brown Gucci in ur hands that I told you the corners would fray on it???


----------



## SimplyB

mpepe32 said:


> Made it to heartland 8:10 and all the good bags were already scooped up. So I waited around for people to put stuff back. Had fun chatting with lovely ladies, spoke to the lady with the reversible tote as well, ended up getting a vintage lv speedy and a lv multicolor wallet. If I can I might try to go back at some point to see if anything was returned. But it's just not fun to shop at the events anymore imo simple b, did u have another brown Gucci in ur hands that I told you the corners would fray on it???



Hello!

Yes, I'm the nut with the brown canvas Gucci tote in my hands. You picked up some lovely items today! I agree...these red carpet events aren't what they used to be.  I'm also finding more and more aggressive behaviour at these events...

I've been casually looking for a small sized beige/brown tote with a zip closure, that's durable enough to take on a plane, wear dark jeans with etc.  Thank you for your advice...I wasn't' sure how that Gucci canvas would have held up (if it was the supreme/coated canvas, I would have bought it, hence my purchase of the blue Gucci Supreme hobo).  I waited around for people to put stuff back and the medium Longchamp LHLP in beige appeared, so I bought that without hesitation. 

I think a lot of re-sellers line up early before the event opens, and scoop up all the good stuff.  At the Marshals event last week, when I arrived I saw a lady with THREE (garbage-bag-sized) shopping bags filled with purses. So either she's a re-seller or she has a SERIOUS purse addiction...


----------



## freepockets

SimplyB said:


> Hello!
> 
> Yes, I'm the nut with the brown canvas Gucci tote in my hands. You picked up some lovely items today! I agree...these red carpet events aren't what they used to be.  I'm also finding more and more aggressive behaviour at these events...
> 
> I've been casually looking for a small sized beige/brown tote with a zip closure, that's durable enough to take on a plane, wear dark jeans with etc.  Thank you for your advice...I wasn't' sure how that Gucci canvas would have held up (if it was the supreme/coated canvas, I would have bought it, hence my purchase of the blue Gucci Supreme hobo).  I waited around for people to put stuff back and the medium Longchamp LHLP in beige appeared, so I bought that without hesitation.
> 
> I think a lot of re-sellers line up early before the event opens, and scoop up all the good stuff.  At the Marshals event last week, when I arrived I saw a lady with THREE (garbage-bag-sized) shopping bags filled with purses. So either she's a re-seller or she has a SERIOUS purse addiction...



I’m sure most are resellers!


----------



## mpepe32

Awww it was so nice meeting you!!! I didn't end up getting the large Pandora bc it was just to big for me but I hate the idea of knowing resellers are getting prime picks. I literally arrived 8:10 and couldn't see 1 bag! But I'm glad you found the longchamp. 
QUOTE="SimplyB, post: 32088551, member: 575834"]Hello!

Yes, I'm the nut with the brown canvas Gucci tote in my hands. You picked up some lovely items today! I agree...these red carpet events aren't what they used to be.  I'm also finding more and more aggressive behaviour at these events...

I've been casually looking for a small sized beige/brown tote with a zip closure, that's durable enough to take on a plane, wear dark jeans with etc.  Thank you for your advice...I wasn't' sure how that Gucci canvas would have held up (if it was the supreme/coated canvas, I would have bought it, hence my purchase of the blue Gucci Supreme hobo).  I waited around for people to put stuff back and the medium Longchamp LHLP in beige appeared, so I bought that without hesitation.

I think a lot of re-sellers line up early before the event opens, and scoop up all the good stuff.  At the Marshals event last week, when I arrived I saw a lady with THREE (garbage-bag-sized) shopping bags filled with purses. So either she's a re-seller or she has a SERIOUS purse addiction...[/QUOTE]


SimplyB said:


> Made it to Heartland Winners today (late at 9am), so I wasn't sure if the good stuff was snagged before I got there (based on freepocket's post, I guess I didn't miss much).  Met a lovely lady who bought the GUCCI Calfskin GG Supreme Reversible Tote (Monogram Large Caleido Reversible Tote Black) for about $1400.  A few Longchamp LePliage in pink or blue, and a few Cuir ones. I needed a smaller nylon tote for travel, and stumbled upon (and bought) the LePliage medium shoulder tote in beige.
> 
> I had already impulsed bought (at the Marshalls event) the Gucci Supreme blue hobo (with the blue/red web stripe, like in the pic previously posted at the Gerrard location).  It is an outlet bag, but for $599, wasn't a bad price for a brand new coated canvas bag to rough around with when I'm with the kids.  Still on the fence for keeping it though (I'm weary of outlet bags)...I guess it depends on what returns start showing up at the stores next week
> 
> Cheers everyone!


----------



## uclorox

glammm said:


> I headed over to Marshalls today and scored a pair of True Religion Stella jeans for $69.00 a French Connection black tank for $3.00 a joie top for $5.00 and Calvin Klein underwars for $1.00 each. [the seameless ones]
> 
> also, noticed they had a TON of Michael by Michael Kors dresses for $0.70-$3.00 down from, get this $398.00!!!!! I was shocked!!!
> They had elle tahari for $5-$10 marked down from $300+ also. I went in 30mins before closing so didnt get a chance to look everywhere, but im going to a different location tommorrow


Hi, I’m from Long Island, NY. Pretty much all Marshalls and TJMaxx carry handbags under 300 bucks and down in retail stores. That price would be considered high end in those stores. Honestly, most go from 10 bucks to 175. Many high volume sales on the low end.


----------



## justa9url

Hello! I was at Marshalls (Aura) last weekend about 15 minutes before opening and there was a small crowd but it was manageable and I came out with some great finds. I was also at Winnners (College Park) this morning around the same time and the crowd was much bigger, I picked up some things but I'm on the fence. Marshalls, though some people did sprint for the Red Carpet section, it was still civil and safe. I couldn't say the same for Winners... what I remember seeing were a bunch of people grabbing shopping carts that created a wall. Why they even allow shopping carts during these events shock me. They should stick strictly to the smaller baskets on wheels, if anything. There was one male shopper who was pushing people and things (e.g. the tables where the shoes were) out of his way so he could find shoes. I grabbed what I could and left the area to have a breather because the crowds were a bit scary. The items were spread out and I missed out on a Givenchy Antigona but it was hopefully too big or too much $ for me (just so I feel better). That sums up my experience.


----------



## mpepe32

Okay so I wasn't really happy with my purchases yesterday so went back to return them. There were a few items left the only thing I liked was the reversible Gucci tote but I have enough Gucci so I passed. But went over to Marshalls just to do one last check and came home with Miss Fendi Kan . BTW ripped the rags off right away, she was $1699! Talked with the sales people and although they see and are aware of all the resellers, they aren't doing anything about it. I think going forward I may just skip going on the day of the events unless I'm sure I can be there right at opening and save my trips for the days following when things are returned. There was still a small blue bv, a gray balenciaga, a large Ferragamo ND a few other goodies at the winners just not for me.


----------



## Twelve

Thank you everyone on the updates. We had it good in the past and truly looking forward each time.  Things have changed and I’m not surprised their attitude towards resellers.  As far as they are concerned they don’t care who purchased from them as long as items get sold.  I will lower my expectations in future events.


----------



## miumiu2046

Twelve said:


> Thank you everyone on the updates. We had it good in the past and truly looking forward each time.  Things have changed and I’m not surprised their attitude towards resellers.  As far as they are concerned they don’t care who purchased from them as long as items get sold.  I will lower my expectations in future events.



Can the resellers make money though? I find the recent Runway event discounts not that great. Not a lot of popular brands or styles, plus some of them are missing their dust bags / straps etc. Can find better deals elsewhere.


----------



## Twelve

miumiu2046 said:


> Can the resellers make money though? I find the recent Runway event discounts not that great. Not a lot of popular brands or styles, plus some of them are missing their dust bags / straps etc. Can find better deals elsewhere.


My thought exactly and they also need to pay 13% tax on top.  The resellers can do much better buying at outlet malls in Europe. We are assuming they are resellers base on their behavior in the stores. We have no idea who these people are.


----------



## lavy

Calgary west hills had a black Sac de Jour souple and balenciaga blackout but they were still pretty pricey at $2799


----------



## miumiu2046

lavy said:


> View attachment 3986191
> View attachment 3986192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calgary west hills had a black Sac de Jour souple and balenciaga blackout but they were still pretty pricey at $2799



Wow isn’t this like close to original price?

(This is in Canadian dollars btw for those who are wondering)


----------



## lavy

miumiu2046 said:


> Wow isn’t this like close to original price?
> 
> (This is in Canadian dollars btw for those who are wondering)


I think the sac de Jour is over $3000 so it’s a bit of a discount but not sure about the blackout it might be more expensive than the regular city.


----------



## chinchilly

mpepe32 said:


> ok so the Fendi bag was way too big for me so went to return it today, saw this Balenciaga so bought it, what do you tpfer's think?  it was $1499 and it think its the small city.
> 
> View attachment 3982363



I got this Bal in a similar shade at a Winnners runway sale a few years ago. i never end up wearing it due to the colour. Realized I'm more of a black bag girl. 

I paid $1499 as well and I think that was in 2015.


----------



## chinchilly

Apparently there was a fight and police were called to Winners Bloor St. yesterday morning! I wasn't there, just chatted to a clerk today. She said two women were fighting over an LV and would not let go of the bag - pulling each other's hair etc.!!! The police came and they were both banned from shopping there! Winners wouldn't sell the bag to either of them, they had to take it off the floor and bring it back a few hours later.

She also told me there was aggressive behaviour in general, like others have said. I'm glad I decided to skip it - it never used to be like that! 

As for what is left... Bloor St. and College both had bags still today. But I think they've raised their prices compared to previous years! I debated getting a black Sac du Jour but at $2799 it's not much of a deal. They also had the YSL blogger bag in silver but it was $999 - way too much.

Other bags I saw were a large Givenchy nightingale with stars on it at both places. Beige medium Pandora, navy Bottega Veneta, a few Balenciagas, some Ferragamo, Stella McCartney, and McQueen. Some overpriced canvas Valentino clutch and wallet. Really disappointing selection in shoes, sunglasses and clothes.

I used to spend so much but this time only got some St John clothes and Givenchy heels
	

		
			
		

		
	






(the Lanvins I got at Marshalls last week).


----------



## chinchilly

lavy said:


> I think the sac de Jour is over $3000 so it’s a bit of a discount but not sure about the blackout it might be more expensive than the regular city.



That's the same bag I saw at College St. I think it's the small? SSense has it at $3445. I could swear I've seen it in past years for less than $2799 though! It used to be the highest price Winners had bags for was around $2299 or $2399. That's kind of my limit. Also I know YSL will refuse to repair the bag if anything happens to it.


----------



## cocodiamonds

I was there at opening hand got new pair of rock studs for 600! Better then retail!


----------



## lilac28

chinchilly said:


> Apparently there was a fight and police were called to Winners Bloor St. yesterday morning! I wasn't there, just chatted to a clerk today. She said two women were fighting over an LV and would not let go of the bag - pulling each other's hair etc.!!! The police came and they were both banned from shopping there! Winners wouldn't sell the bag to either of them, they had to take it off the floor and bring it back a few hours later.
> 
> She also told me there was aggressive behaviour in general, like others have said. I'm glad I decided to skip it - it never used to be like that!
> 
> As for what is left... Bloor St. and College both had bags still today. But I think they've raised their prices compared to previous years! I debated getting a black Sac du Jour but at $2799 it's not much of a deal. They also had the YSL blogger bag in silver but it was $999 - way too much.
> 
> Other bags I saw were a large Givenchy nightingale with stars on it at both places. Beige medium Pandora, navy Bottega Veneta, a few Balenciagas, some Ferragamo, Stella McCartney, and McQueen. Some overpriced canvas Valentino clutch and wallet. Really disappointing selection in shoes, sunglasses and clothes.
> 
> I used to spend so much but this time only got some St John clothes and Givenchy heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986257
> View attachment 3986258
> 
> View attachment 3986259
> 
> (the Lanvins I got at Marshalls last week).



Behaviour like that takes the fun out of shopping at these events.


----------



## Ciela

I scored a Chloe Marcie in Tj Maxx a few months ago 
and just about a week ago they had several Gucci, Proenza Schouler, Valentino, Chloe, Balenciaga, Ferragamo, Stella McCartney, and many more! Lucky those that can get their hands on them. Also, saw several pairs of Manolo Blahnik and Valentino shoes.


----------



## panduhbear

miumiu2046 said:


> Can the resellers make money though? I find the recent Runway event discounts not that great. Not a lot of popular brands or styles, plus some of them are missing their dust bags / straps etc. Can find better deals elsewhere.



I see a reseller on Kijiji trying to sell a pair of Tods sandals for $350 which I gather was 199 at winners. The winners site size stickers are clearly visible. Doubt it will sell and we'll see it back in stores in 30 days


----------



## lilac28

Hermes belt at Marshall’s, $600. 2nd Hermes sighting  over the 3year period I’ve been going to the event. Couldn’t tell if it was pre-loved  but there was plastic over the buckle and box looked new


----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28

My Runway goody lol


----------



## Twelve

lilac28, I must say you always have the most amazing find.  You are rewarded every time.  Need to learn from you. Congratulations!


----------



## lilac28

Twelve said:


> lilac28, I must say you always have the most amazing find.  You are rewarded every time.  Need to learn from you. Congratulations!



Thx Twelve! I think my luck has been attributed to dropping by the stores near me on a regular basis to c what may have been returned. Believe me I cannot score on opening day due to the resellers and hoarders! 

Just to clarify I didn’t buy the Hernes belt, location was Hwy7 and Weston if anyone is interested


----------



## miumiu2046

Can always find the most random things at Winners, like this one [emoji13]


----------



## Twelve

[QUOTE Can always find the most random things at Winners, like this one [emoji13][/QUOTE]
Lol.


----------



## Lolobecks

panduhbear said:


> I see a reseller on Kijiji trying to sell a pair of Tods sandals for $350 which I gather was 199 at winners. The winners site size stickers are clearly visible. Doubt it will sell and we'll see it back in stores in 30 days



That seller is also selling lanvin flats and men’s D&G shoes.


----------



## lilac28

miumiu2046 said:


> View attachment 3988993
> 
> 
> Can always find the most random things at Winners, like this one [emoji13]


lol! And the funny thing is that someone will buy it!


----------



## freepockets

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 3988607


There was a second hand Hermes scarf at one of the locations in Montréal this year. It is the second Hermes scarf I have seen at the events.


----------



## mpepe32

If you do a search on Kijiji for Fendi, Gucci, or even winners you have reseller items pop up in the gta.


----------



## lakeshow

Toronto ladies - wast just Winners Yonge & Dundas tonight at about 8:30 PM and saw some stuff on a random table - Bottega Veneta was $2499, the Bal was $2k, stella mccartney for $900. All bags looked to be in a good condition. Lots of shades too - Ray Bans, Tom Ford, Valentino.


----------



## Twelve

lakeshow said:


> Toronto ladies - wast just Winners Yonge & Dundas tonight at about 8:30 PM and saw some stuff on a random table - Bottega Veneta was $2499, the Bal was $2k, stella mccartney for $900. All bags looked to be in a good condition. Lots of shades too - Ray Bans, Tom Ford, Valentino.
> View attachment 3994450
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994451
> 
> 
> View attachment 3994452


Yonge & Dundas used to be one of the runway locations and had hugh selections.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Got this cute Baby G clear plastic watch.
Just love it!
It's called TK Maxx in the UK


----------



## panduhbear

Looks like some of the red carpet items are already being marked down...


----------



## ria616

I need advise. I found this today Alexander Wang for $100. Should I keep or not? I dress very casually and I don’t know if this something that is worth it cost per wear. I do really like it but I don’t know many occasions that I can wear it at.


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

ria616 said:


> I need advise. I found this today Alexander Wang for $100. Should I keep or not? I dress very casually and I don’t know if this something that is worth it cost per wear. I do really like it but I don’t know many occasions that I can wear it at.



I love Alexander Wang shoes. Those are a really good find!


----------



## LuxeDeb

ria616 said:


> I need advise. I found this today Alexander Wang for $100. Should I keep or not? I dress very casually and I don’t know if this something that is worth it cost per wear. I do really like it but I don’t know many occasions that I can wear it at.



I think these are pretty casual, so you would get a lot of use out of them. They look like they're 3" or less, so perfect to wear with jeans, pants or casual dresses. These will make a casual outfit a bit more "stylish." Keep!


----------



## justa9url

panduhbear said:


> Looks like some of the red carpet items are already being marked down...


I found one of these in Toronto for $149.99, so even marked down... it doesn't make sense.


----------



## justa9url

ria616 said:


> I need advise. I found this today Alexander Wang for $100. Should I keep or not? I dress very casually and I don’t know if this something that is worth it cost per wear. I do really like it but I don’t know many occasions that I can wear it at.


I think these can be dressed up or down... they would go great with a pair of jeans. I would be ecstatic to find those for $100. Great find!


----------



## destine2b

Is the runaway sale still going on as we speak?


----------



## freepockets

Yes whatever is left. I saw items marked down today, mostly the shoes.


----------



## bagnutt

Got this Michele watch strap for $30 at TJM.


----------



## bagnutt

My local TJM is carrying diamond jewelry now. Can’t speak to clarity, but these 10 carat hoops were red tagged $4300.


----------



## LemonDrop

This is my first time reading through this thread.  What is second hand Louis Vuitton? Do they sell it as “used” or do they try to pass it off as new but tPFers know better.


----------



## kaykaymarieeee

ria616 said:


> I need advise. I found this today Alexander Wang for $100. Should I keep or not? I dress very casually and I don’t know if this something that is worth it cost per wear. I do really like it but I don’t know many occasions that I can wear it at.



Definitely keep! Super versatile and the heel is an AW signature. I know I would love to find these at this price


----------



## justa9url

LemonDrop said:


> This is my first time reading through this thread.  What is second hand Louis Vuitton? Do they sell it as “used” or do they try to pass it off as new but tPFers know better.


They sell the LV pieces as used. From what I've seen, there is a tag on it that explains that the piece is used, etc.


----------



## shoppingguy2004

LemonDrop said:


> This is my first time reading through this thread.  What is second hand Louis Vuitton? Do they sell it as “used” or do they try to pass it off as new but tPFers know better.



The pieces are identified as vintage and pre-owned. The tags indicate that on the item. Plus the price is dependent on the quality and wear.


----------



## lilac28

Does anyone know the name of this Chloe? I really like all the pockets in the bag and the leather is buttery soft. However not familiar with the style and the cards and  dustbag were missing. It was $1299.99 @ Marshalls


----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28




----------



## mpepe32

It's the Chloe Lexa! Great score!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> It's the Chloe Lexa! Great score!


Mpepe u really know your handbags! Thx so much !


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Mpepe u really know your handbags! Thx so much !


Your welcome Lilac!


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> View attachment 4013060


Lilac, did you get the small or medium size?, is it 13inches along the bottom or 11?  just curious because thinking of getting this style.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Lilac, did you get the small or medium size?, is it 13inches along the bottom or 11?  just curious because thinking of getting this style.



Hey mpepe, I got the medium so it’s 13 inches wide at the bottom. FYI the medium has a great back exterior pocket (in my last photo above) but the small one doesn’t.  I hope u get one and please share pics if u do!


----------



## Kikir84

I don’t know why I had to have this - maybe because of the striking similarities to the pochette metis- was $550 at my local tjmaxx.


----------



## SakuraSakura

banzonjr said:


> Yonge and Gerard location.



I found the bottom Celine sunglasses for $16.99 at Winners!


----------



## treschicgirl

I got brown suede Gucci loafers at DSW for $90 on clearance. Box and shoe sleeves were totally in tact. So excited! Its def off season but I'm saving for Fall.


----------



## panduhbear

treschicgirl said:


> I got brown suede Gucci loafers at DSW for $90 on clearance. Box and shoe sleeves were totally in tact. So excited! Its def off season but I'm saving for Fall.


Wow I didn't realize DSW would carry Gucci! Congrats do you have photos would love to see


----------



## astromantic

I found a pair of navy Gucci flats but they were half a size too small for me for around 100, and I’ve purchased Giuseppe Zanotti stiletto pumps at DSW for $70. Those were the only times I found designer shoes.


----------



## bagnutt

Yellow tags are coming soon!!!
My TJM is on 3rd red tag clearance.
[emoji846]


----------



## sdkitty

Got a pair of Levi's Altered jeans originally priced at around $100 for $16 on clearance at TJ Maxx


----------



## ballerinakgurl

I bought a gorgeous Zimmermann silk dress on clearance yesterday for $119. Pretty excited. My first time seeing this brand at TJ Maxx


----------



## CSamoylov

ballerinakgurl said:


> I bought a gorgeous Zimmermann silk dress on clearance yesterday for $119. Pretty excited. My first time seeing this brand at TJ Maxx


Picture? I’ve never found this brand here!


----------



## ballerinakgurl

CSamoylov said:


> Picture? I’ve never found this brand here!






Photos don’t do it justice! But it’s called the Folly Flutter dress. [emoji4]


----------



## mzbaglady1

My New Balance sneakers, and my DKNY cashmere mist roll-on perfume. This same product is going for 20.00 dollars more at a major retailer.
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Both items were purchased at Marshalls. The perfume was 10.00 and the sneakers were 39.00.


----------



## Fancypantsbags

Look at this beauty I found on clearance at tjmaxx runway- my first Chloé!! Perfect for fall (and now) thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fancypantsbags said:


> View attachment 4144730
> View attachment 4144731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this beauty I found on clearance at tjmaxx runway- my first Chloé!! Perfect for fall (and now) thanks for looking!!!


Wow that is so pretty !


----------



## Leto

Fancypantsbags said:


> View attachment 4144730
> View attachment 4144731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this beauty I found on clearance at tjmaxx runway- my first Chloé!! Perfect for fall (and now) thanks for looking!!!


Omg, what a beauty. I love the design so much!


----------



## miumiu2046

Fancypantsbags said:


> View attachment 4144730
> View attachment 4144731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this beauty I found on clearance at tjmaxx runway- my first Chloé!! Perfect for fall (and now) thanks for looking!!!



Price? If you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Fancypantsbags

miumiu2046 said:


> Price? If you don’t mind me asking?


It was $699- red tag clearance


----------



## miumiu2046

Fancypantsbags said:


> It was $699- red tag clearance



Great deal! Congrats! [emoji76]


----------



## Leto

Fancypantsbags said:


> It was $699- red tag clearance


OMG!!! Such an amazing deal. I was looking for them used and they still sell for over $1,000!


----------



## Fancypantsbags

I thought it might be a good deal when I saw it. I remember being in Barney’s (I think) a while back and seeing a Chloé very similar to this and it stopped me in my tracks - of course I didn’t want pay full price cause I’m a maxanista so I got lucky


----------



## nycgirl79

Got this Amsale lace gown today at TJM for $32! Sadly it’s a little tight, and there is a hole in the lace overlay, but I’m hoping that a good tailor can fix it....


----------



## fabuleux

Typhi said:


> Marshall’s Trinity Common
> 
> View attachment 3895428
> View attachment 3895429
> 
> Still too much I think


Isn’t this a made-for-outlet Gucci? It feels like most Gucci bags I see at TJ are not part of the boutique collection.


----------



## bagnutt

fabuleux said:


> Isn’t this a made-for-outlet Gucci? It feels like most Gucci bags I see at TJ are not part of the boutique collection.



Hello fab, don’t see you around these parts much [emoji12]
Looks like outlet to me.


----------



## freepockets

fabuleux said:


> Isn’t this a made-for-outlet Gucci? It feels like most Gucci bags I see at TJ are not part of the boutique collection.


Most of the Gucci I see there is made for outlet. The leather tags on the inside have the "g" in a circle stamped on them.


----------



## Kiwi Man

freepockets said:


> Most of the Gucci I see there is made for outlet. The leather tags on the inside have the "g" in a circle stamped on them.


Hi, are you telling me that Gucci made for the outlet has the leather tags on the inside with the letter "G" in a circle stamped on them? However, the ones sold at the boutique do not have those? I wonder what they look like. Can you please show me the picture? Thanks!


----------



## freepockets

Kiwi Man said:


> Hi, are you telling me that Gucci made for the outlet has the leather tags on the inside with the letter "G" in a circle stamped on them? However, the ones sold at the boutique do not have those? I wonder what they look like. Can you please show me the picture? Thanks!



Sure! Here are two Gucci bags bought from Winners/TJMaxx. The black one is made for outlet and the canvas one is a mainline. You can see that the black tag has a (G) on it. Both have serials on the opposite sides.

This particular made for outlet bag is gorgeous; suede with leather details, very finely made. I really don't care that this particular bag is an outlet item for that reason!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

freepockets said:


> Sure! Here are two Gucci bags bought from Winners/TJMaxx. The black one is made for outlet and the canvas one is a mainline. You can see that the black tag has a (G) on it. Both have serials on the opposite sides.
> 
> This particular made for outlet bag is gorgeous; suede with leather details, very finely made. I really don't care that this particular bag is an outlet item for that reason!


I just love your 2 new Gucci bags!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

wow i would have NEVER known that


----------



## freepockets

Johnpauliegal said:


> I just love your 2 new Gucci bags!


They're not recently purchased but thank you.


----------



## Kiwi Man

freepockets said:


> Sure! Here are two Gucci bags bought from Winners/TJMaxx. The black one is made for outlet and the canvas one is a mainline. You can see that the black tag has a (G) on it. Both have serials on the opposite sides.
> 
> This particular made for outlet bag is gorgeous; suede with leather details, very finely made. I really don't care that this particular bag is an outlet item for that reason!


I truly appreciate your feedback. Thanks!


----------



## karylicious

Kiwi Man said:


> Hi, are you telling me that Gucci made for the outlet has the leather tags on the inside with the letter "G" in a circle stamped on them? However, the ones sold at the boutique do not have those? I wonder what they look like. Can you please show me the picture? Thanks!



I asked The sales rep yesterday of this was always true and she said no. It had nothing to do with outlet or not?


----------



## madgrl786

Hey everyone, long time lurker! Somebody pinch me!!! I'm definitely a 7.5-8 but these are fine. Couldn't believe the price.


----------



## Sakura198427

madgrl786 said:


> Hey everyone, long time lurker! Somebody pinch me!!! I'm definitely a 7.5-8 but these are fine. Couldn't believe the price.


OMG, what a great find!!  Congrats!


----------



## freepockets

The next Runway/Red Carpet events in Canada were advertised! Good luck everyone!


----------



## aidore

madgrl786 said:


> Hey everyone, long time lurker! Somebody pinch me!!! I'm definitely a 7.5-8 but these are fine. Couldn't believe the price.



On my god my size


----------



## freepockets

Just on my way from one runway event to another at winners in Montreal. 

There were more Fendi and Gucci clothing pieces than I have seen in a while. More Gucci accessories than seen in a while. Loads of Valentino, longchamp, ysl bags. The usual Todds and ferragano shoes in limited sizes. Not a single scarf.

The crowd was tiny! Obviously the same greedy resellers were there with their carts full of stuff they are never going to wear, which is annoying.


----------



## lilac28

freepockets said:


> Just on my way from one runway event to another at winners in Montreal.
> 
> There were more Fendi and Gucci clothing pieces than I have seen in a while. More Gucci accessories than seen in a while. Loads of Valentino, longchamp, ysl bags. The usual Todds and ferragano shoes in limited sizes. Not a single scarf.
> 
> The crowd was tiny! Obviously the same greedy resellers were there with their carts full of stuff they are never going to wear, which is annoying.



Thx for the update and good luck at the next location. Were the GUCCI accessories things like belts and wallets? Did u c any blooms? 

Smh at the resellers.


----------



## Thaotran

Came back from Winners at Alexis Nihon, all the clothes left are from size 38. I saw mostly Philip Lim and Emporio Armani. Nothing exciting. Lots of Gucci bags, some Balenciaga. Some  Manolo, Dolce & Gabbana, Bottega Veneta shoes. I scored a cute pair of Dolce block heels though


----------



## justa9url

Was at College Park for opening and the crowds just get bigger and more aggressive each time. I heard one of the ladies in the front tell her friends, "elbows up." When the gates opened, most people ran for the tables of bags, the funniest part was that the bags were all tethered to the table, so they in turn, were all tethered to the table clutching onto their findings. I gave up on the bags after the first bag I touched was snatched out of my hands by some really aggressive guy. Luckily, I scored at the table of wallets. 

Also, this time, the sale was organized differently, they put all bags on hold (for up to an hour) at cash and didn't let people walk around with them. I appreciate the time limit on holds, but disliked that bags have to automatically be put on hold - like, can't I just walk it to checkout myself instead of wasting all this time?

In terms of bags, I saw lots of refurbished LV and a Chanel, Celine, Fendi, Givenchy, SLP, Balenciaga, Valentino, Ferragamo, Longchamp, and probably missed a few, but that was the majority. I think there were a few Gucci scarves, but I didn't notice if there were any belts. Wallets were from mostly the same brands as bags. Lots of sunglasses from Tom Ford, Miu Miu, Dior, Fendi, and others.

Happy hunting! (And watch out for the elbows!)


----------



## ballerinakgurl

Does anyone know when the TJ maxx runway event is?


----------



## mzbaglady1

I was just at TJMAXX today they had a designer event . The shoes were Valentino rockstuds, Chloe, Stuart Weitzman shoes and boots, Gucci, Hunter, Ferragamo. The clothing was Fendi, Gucci, Balmain, Moncler , many other high end designer brands. Handbags were Chloe, Fendi, Gucci tote this wasn't outlet. Most of the prices were quite high.


----------



## freepockets

lilac28 said:


> Thx for the update and good luck at the next location. Were the GUCCI accessories things like belts and wallets? Did u c any blooms?
> 
> Smh at the resellers.


I saw one gg Gucci belt in gun metal and black leather. There were several Gucci wallets. No blooms this year but saw lots at the outlet this summer.


----------



## freepockets

I ended up picking up this scarf for $179.99 CAD plus tax. It is a made for outlet style. You can tell because the hems are done on machine. The scale of the GG's are also larger than the boutique scarf I own.

I found the same item on Nordstrom Rack: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2501863/gucci-gg-logo-wool-silk-scarf?color=LEAD which is probably from where Winners/Marshalls acquired this item. This confirms it is made for outlet in my books.

I am pretty on the fence about this item and will probably return it today. It isn't really anything special and expensive for what it is.

It feels quite lightweight, which is nice. It is 70% wool, 30% silk so it is a little on the itchy side. The thing I like about is it is not wide (only 40cm) so it isn't bulky when worn with a coat.


----------



## luckysix

freepockets said:


> I ended up picking up this scarf for $179.99 CAD plus tax. It is a made for outlet style. You can tell because the hems are done on machine. The scale of the GG's are also larger than the boutique scarf I own”
> 
> Thank you so much for the info! I had no idea that the scarves were outlet. I saw several wallets yesterday- they are the same ones you can find in the current Gucci website. Are you aware if they are outlet, as well? They do not have the circle G stamp, for outlet.


----------



## Alebeth

Ottawa store had essentially nothing this morning. There was a table of the usual canvas LV bags, a couple canvas Gucci bags, a Longchamp wallet, and a couple of Versace wallets/WOCS. Overheard a couple of sales staff talking and one of them said that the first two people yesterday bought up everything.


----------



## luckysix

I was at the Toronto store an hour after it opened. It was still very busy. At that time, there were still some Balenciaga, Saint Laurent and Fendi purses. They were not current styles. There was also a table full of preloved LV and outlet Gucci’s. Shoe wise- tons of Todd’s, several of Choo, Lanvin, Fendi and Manolos. Not much high end mens shoes this year (unless someone took them all in first hour, which is conceivable). There were a lot of Todd’s and Barracuda. No scarves. I also saw a Gucci and Laurent wallet. Hopefully some things will turn up in the next week or two with returns....


----------



## averagejoe

freepockets said:


> I ended up picking up this scarf for $179.99 CAD plus tax. It is a made for outlet style. You can tell because the hems are done on machine. The scale of the GG's are also larger than the boutique scarf I own.
> 
> I found the same item on Nordstrom Rack: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2501863/gucci-gg-logo-wool-silk-scarf?color=LEAD which is probably from where Winners/Marshalls acquired this item. This confirms it is made for outlet in my books.
> 
> I am pretty on the fence about this item and will probably return it today. It isn't really anything special and expensive for what it is.
> 
> It feels quite lightweight, which is nice. It is 70% wool, 30% silk so it is a little on the itchy side. The thing I like about is it is not wide (only 40cm) so it isn't bulky when worn with a coat.


Itchy is a no-no for me. It may also seem fake to people who touch it, as they usually assume that designer scarves are super soft, even though it is not fake.


----------



## mpepe32

Found this bag that was just returned at the Oakville location yesterday. They had a few Fendi 2 Jours, some pre-loved lv, a Givenchy and some shoes left.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Found this bag that was just returned at the Oakville location yesterday. They had a few Fendi 2 Jours, some pre-loved lv, a Givenchy and some shoes left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186494
> View attachment 4186495


Nice find mpepe! I saw this one today and really liked the front and back slip pockets plus how u can carry it 3 different ways. Plus the full zip is nice vs. Button closure


----------



## Lolobecks

freepockets said:


> I ended up picking up this scarf for $179.99 CAD plus tax. It is a made for outlet style. You can tell because the hems are done on machine. The scale of the GG's are also larger than the boutique scarf I own.
> 
> I found the same item on Nordstrom Rack: https://www.nordstromrack.com/shop/product/2501863/gucci-gg-logo-wool-silk-scarf?color=LEAD which is probably from where Winners/Marshalls acquired this item. This confirms it is made for outlet in my books.
> 
> I am pretty on the fence about this item and will probably return it today. It isn't really anything special and expensive for what it is.
> 
> It feels quite lightweight, which is nice. It is 70% wool, 30% silk so it is a little on the itchy side. The thing I like about is it is not wide (only 40cm) so it isn't bulky when worn with a coat.



I love this scarf! Classic! But if itchy you won’t want to wear it.


----------



## justa9url

Just sadly returned this Fendi WOC at Yonge & Dundas Winners. It's $399.99. Happy shopping!


----------



## miumiu2046

justa9url said:


> Just sadly returned this Fendi WOC at Yonge & Dundas Winners. It's $399.99. Happy shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4186732



Just curious is this big enough for an iPhone +?


----------



## Storm702

The twins' diaper bag zipper broke, so I popped in TJ Maxx to look for another backpack diaper bag. I found this bebe Becca duffle & love it!


----------



## justa9url

miumiu2046 said:


> Just curious is this big enough for an iPhone +?


It fits an iPhone 8+ or a Samsung Note 8 in the front divided section (with a very slim case) and barely anything else.


----------



## miumiu2046

justa9url said:


> It fits an iPhone 8+ or a Samsung Note 8 in the front divided section (with a very slim case) and barely anything else.



Thanks! Was wondering how much this fits. The price is not bad but only got room to hold the essentials.


----------



## averagejoe

Was at the College Park Winners last night. This is what is left at their runway event. The Gucci Dionysus retails for $7045, and is currently available for sale on the Gucci site. 
https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/wome...roductGrid&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Handbags


----------



## ballerinakgurl

averagejoe said:


> Was at the College Park Winners last night. This is what is left at their runway event. The Gucci Dionysus retails for $7045, and is currently available for sale on the Gucci site.
> https://www.gucci.com/ca/en/pr/wome...roductGrid&categoryPath=Women/Womens-Handbags
> 
> View attachment 4190455
> View attachment 4190456
> View attachment 4190457
> View attachment 4190458



That fendi bag though! [emoji7] I spy Goyard in the back? How much was that selling for? Will have to check out this weekend while I’m in the city.


----------



## justa9url

ballerinakgurl said:


> That fendi bag though! [emoji7] I spy Goyard in the back? How much was that selling for? Will have to check out this weekend while I’m in the city.


The Goyard is $2999.99.


----------



## Twelve

justa9url said:


> The Goyard is $2999.99.


Whoa, better to buy a new one.  I didn’t pay too much more for a new one.


----------



## justa9url

Twelve said:


> Whoa, better to buy a new one.  I didn’t pay too much more for a new one.


I'm not familiar with Goyard's pricing but it already seemed like too much to me, probably why it's still sitting there.


----------



## Twelve

ballerinakgurl said:


> That fendi bag though! [emoji7] I spy Goyard in the back? How much was that selling for? Will have to check out this weekend while I’m in the city.


This Goyard bag looks a little off to me . Need to have it checked out first in my opinion.


----------



## ive_flipped

Love that fendi [emoji177]


----------



## averagejoe

Marshalls Red Carpet event at Yonge and Gerrard (Toronto)


----------



## averagejoe

Beautiful Saint Laurent bag at Winners at Yonge and College (Toronto)


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks for posting pics average joe!


----------



## chloe_chanel

Man! I should go over to buy my bags in Toronto, as well! I always save a ton of $$$ when I buy my family's clothes there.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful Saint Laurent bag at Winners at Yonge and College (Toronto)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194182
> View attachment 4194183


Thx for the eye candy averagejoe. This Saint Laurent is TDF...


----------



## justa9url

If I recall the locations correctly as these were all from Friday afternoon...[emoji28] Happy hunting!

Winners Etobicoke


----------



## justa9url

Marshalls Etobicoke


----------



## justa9url

Marshalls Mississauga?


----------



## justa9url

Winners Missauga?


----------



## justa9url

Marshalls Oakville?


----------



## justa9url

Winners Oakville?


----------



## justa9url

justa9url said:


> Winners Oakville?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195514
> View attachment 4195515


Actually, I think this is Marshalls somewhere in Vaughan...


----------



## mpepe32

Omg justa9url! U have been busy! Thanks a ton for all of the pics!!! Did you find anything for yourself?


----------



## justa9url

mpepe32 said:


> Omg justa9url! U have been busy! Thanks a ton for all of the pics!!! Did you find anything for yourself?


Haha! I killed like half a tank of gas doing this trek, but my bf is the MVP for driving me. 
I did find a few items from this round, but mostly from the first day.


----------



## mpepe32

justa9url said:


> Haha! I killed like half a tank of gas doing this trek, but my bf is the MVP for driving me.
> I did find a few items from this round, but mostly from the first day.


Lol. I would say your bf is definitely a keeper for this selfless act


----------



## lilac28

justa9url said:


> Haha! I killed like half a tank of gas doing this trek, but my bf is the MVP for driving me.
> I did find a few items from this round, but mostly from the first day.



Thx for the pretty pics, that Céline is purty. Sounds like it was a fun Red Carpet run


----------



## Twelve

justa9url said:


> Haha! I killed like half a tank of gas doing this trek, but my bf is the MVP for driving me.
> I did find a few items from this round, but mostly from the first day.


Would you say they put more out on display after the first day?  Or these are left over from the first day?


----------



## justa9url

Twelve said:


> Would you say they put more out on display after the first day?  Or these are left over from the first day?


I'd say these are the left overs from the first day or returns.


----------



## justa9url

Returned this SLP College chain wallet last night at Winners Leaside. It was $1299.99. Happy hunting!


----------



## Typhi

Longchamps...mostly travel bags at Winner Heartland Mississauga prices $69.99-$119.99


----------



## Typhi

Winners Heartland Mississauga


----------



## justa9url

Typhi said:


> Winners Heartland Mississauga
> 
> View attachment 4204442
> View attachment 4204443


Wow! Surprised it's been marked down already.


----------



## 28thofmay

My birthday present


----------



## Johnpauliegal

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 4206395
> 
> My birthday present


OMG Great find!  Good for you! 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## 28thofmay

There was also this Givenchy wallet for $299 marked down from $499.99. The woman helping me said that these markdowns were done today. 

Thank you johnpauliegal!


----------



## justa9url

28thofmay said:


> View attachment 4206395
> 
> My birthday present


First, Happy birthday!
Second, do most of the designer wallets start at $400+ in the states?


----------



## les0411

Hi beautiful ladies! I’m not caught up on posts so forgive me plz if a repeat, but if by chance there are any gulf coast FL ladies reading my TJ in Sarasota had a large shipment of Stuart Weitzman boots and shoes arrive. I was in a hurry so did not scour but saw highlands, nudists and others. [emoji173]️ to all!


----------



## CSamoylov

OMG--Gorg!


----------



## 28thofmay

justa9url said:


> First, Happy birthday!
> Second, do most of the designer wallets start at $400+ in the states?



Thank you! Did you mean if they start at $400+ at Tjmaxx or the actual retail price? I think a lot of the designer wallets at Tjmaxx are at least $350+ depending on the brand or the style. I haven’t really seen the more expensive ones in stores I think


----------



## KittieKelly

I dunno, everything from TJMaxx just looks fake to me 
Didn't they got in trouble awhile back for selling fake Burberry scarves?


----------



## freepockets

KittieKelly said:


> I dunno, everything from TJMaxx just looks fake to me
> Didn't they got in trouble awhile back for selling fake Burberry scarves?


I have never seen scarves passed off as actual Burberry there but I have seen a Lord and Taylor scarf with similar colourations as well as other generic plaids that were very obviously referencing classic Burberry scarves. Burberry is one brand that you never find at TJMaxxx runway events.


----------



## KittieKelly

freepockets said:


> I have never seen scarves passed off as actual Burberry there but I have seen a Lord and Taylor scarf with similar colourations as well as other generic plaids that were very obviously referencing classic Burberry scarves. Burberry is one brand that you never find at TJMaxxx runway events.



Yeah I don't know if what I read is true or not. The claim was Burberry sued them over counterfeit scarves. There was an issue with fake Coach bags as well.
Some of the items do look a bit "off". Maybe it's items made for outlets? But I know it is not the same quality as a Fendi or Gucci store etc. It's different for sure, they look cheap...or to my eyes fake.
I just don't trust it to be authentic, but that's just me.


----------



## KittieKelly

A quick google search revealed the article, several others are out there.

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/blogs/th...ls-of-Selling-Counterfeit-Goods-87240857.html

And they have been selling fakes for years. From cosmetics, anti aging creams, perfume....and yes, what i've always suspected, handbags. So buy with caution

http://www.lovebbags.com/2016/06/psa-tj-maxx-selling-fake-balenciaga.html

Like I said, you can do a google search and find tons and tons of fake TJ Maxx items, and there have been topics on it here at TPF as well.


----------



## justa9url

28thofmay said:


> Thank you! Did you mean if they start at $400+ at Tjmaxx or the actual retail price? I think a lot of the designer wallets at Tjmaxx are at least $350+ depending on the brand or the style. I haven’t really seen the more expensive ones in stores I think


Sorry, I meant specifically at TJMaxx. I'm surprised as they are typically around $300 CAD at Winners and Marshalls. I thought it would be much less at TJMaxx.


----------



## sdkitty

scored a pair of AG jeans at TJ Maxx yesterday for ten bucks.  Someone made a mistake I think. Compare at was $16 instead of approx $200.


----------



## ive_flipped

^^score on those jeans!! I love seeing all the great deals you guys see. I never see anything if I go into those stores, maybe just my timing. I wish I did lol would reinvigorate my search or desire to go in.


----------



## sdkitty

ive_flipped said:


> ^^score on those jeans!! I love seeing all the great deals you guys see. I never see anything if I go into those stores, maybe just my timing. I wish I did lol would reinvigorate my search or desire to go in.


It's kinda hit and miss for me.  I've gotten several decent casual tops there in the past year or so.  Jeans - most aren't premium but if you look through them sometimes you find something good.  These AG weren't even on clearance.  I really think whoever priced them didn't recognize the brand.  I win


----------



## sdkitty

KittieKelly said:


> A quick google search revealed the article, several others are out there.
> 
> https://www.nbcnewyork.com/blogs/th...ls-of-Selling-Counterfeit-Goods-87240857.html
> 
> And they have been selling fakes for years. From cosmetics, anti aging creams, perfume....and yes, what i've always suspected, handbags. So buy with caution
> 
> http://www.lovebbags.com/2016/06/psa-tj-maxx-selling-fake-balenciaga.html
> 
> Like I said, you can do a google search and find tons and tons of fake TJ Maxx items, and there have been topics on it here at TPF as well.


I learned they had fake Paula Dorf costmetics.  So I'm skeptical when I see dept store cosmetics there.  But is they are DS (like Maybelline) I figure they're probably not fake.  I got a Maybelline eyeshadow pallet there for $4 or so.  Similar one at WM was $10.


----------



## Luv n bags

I found this Adrienne Vittadini 2 ply cashmere swing coat.  Very Jackie-O! $119.99


----------



## sdkitty

ive_flipped said:


> ^^score on those jeans!! I love seeing all the great deals you guys see. I never see anything if I go into those stores, maybe just my timing. I wish I did lol would reinvigorate my search or desire to go in.


I took those jeans into the fitting room thinking they may or may not fit.  pleasantly surprised that they did


----------



## KittieKelly

sdkitty said:


> I learned they had fake Paula Dorf costmetics.  So I'm skeptical when I see dept store cosmetics there.  But is they are DS (like Maybelline) I figure they're probably not fake.  I got a Maybelline eyeshadow pallet there for $4 or so.  Similar one at WM was $10.



I got a fake Strivectin cream from them too. 
I think your safe with Maybelline, but it seems like the (supposedly) higher end stuff is more apt to be fake.


----------



## Luv n bags

KittieKelly said:


> I got a fake Strivectin cream from them too.
> I think your safe with Maybelline, but it seems like the (supposedly) higher end stuff is more apt to be fake.



Yikes! I purchased hundreds of dollars of Perricone MD.  I hope it isn’t fake stuff!


----------



## sdkitty

KittieKelly said:


> I got a fake Strivectin cream from them too.
> I think your safe with Maybelline, but it seems like the (supposedly)
> I think brands like ELF and maybelline are too cheap to be counterfeited.  For the elf, there is really no reason to buy there.  The prices are cheap everywhere.
> I did get a nice eye cream there.  It think it was Dr Brandt.


----------



## KittieKelly

Miso Fine said:


> Yikes! I purchased hundreds of dollars of Perricone MD.  I hope it isn’t fake stuff!



I use Pericone (from ulta) for years. Great stuff
You would have to compare the packaging, or be familiar with the authentic brand and compare the two.
But for me, no I would never buy any anti aging product again from them, my face is too important lol

Also the products are old stock, possible returns etc, these things are there and cheap for a reason.
I shop a lot at Home Goods, I love that store. The items are usually old stock, damaged or previous returns, I don't mind and I just give a good look over before I buy. I purchased a few things with visible damage, but I just hide that part.
TJMaxx, Marshals, Home Goods are all owned by the same company, I actually think there is a fourth store they own?


----------



## sdkitty

KittieKelly said:


> I got a fake Strivectin cream from them too.
> I think your safe with Maybelline, but it seems like the (supposedly) higher end stuff is more apt to be fake.


another thing to watch for at TJ Maxx - opened packages.  I see so many items in the clearance section that have had people's fingers in them - eww.  So if it doesn't have a seal, forget it.


----------



## miumiu2046

sdkitty said:


> another thing to watch for at TJ Maxx - opened packages.  I see so many items in the clearance section that have had people's fingers in them - eww.  So if it doesn't have a seal, forget it.



Yes! I shop at Winners in Canada (same company different name here) and the majority of their skin care has been opened or tampered with. Like you I am completely grossed out by this.  Don’t know how ppl find this ok.  I would never waste a jar of product to test it on myself. I would look up the reviews to determine whether the product is for me. 

Winners do get good shipment of K-Beauty products every now and then. They usually get a lot of items with manufacture dates and expiry dates and the inside are mostly sealed. Those I find ok to purchase. 

Like the previous post has stated some skin care products are in beat up or old packaging, those you can tell are old stocks. Also for some products you can look up theirs product codes online to figure out their manufacture dates. I find a lot of expensive (reg price) products are old stocks after looking up their codes while shopping.


----------



## sdkitty

miumiu2046 said:


> Yes! I shop at Winners in Canada (same company different name here) and the majority of their skin care has been opened or tampered with. Like you I am completely grossed out by this.  Don’t know how ppl find this ok.  I would never waste a jar of product to test it on myself. I would look up the reviews to determine whether the product is for me.
> 
> Winners do get good shipment of K-Beauty products every now and then. They usually get a lot of items with manufacture dates and expiry dates and the inside are mostly sealed. Those I find ok to purchase.
> 
> Like the previous post has stated some skin care products are in beat up or old packaging, those you can tell are old stocks. Also for some products you can look up theirs product codes online to figure out their manufacture dates. I find a lot of expensive (reg price) products are old stocks after looking up their codes while shopping.


good idea to look up codes
I would be less concerned about expired products - might be less effective but wouldn't be harmful.  Last thing I want on my face or lips is some makeup someone has put their fingers in.
I had gotten some eye cream at TJ Maxx that I liked.  It came in a little makeup bag.  When I went back to see if they had any more they had some bags that the product had been stolen from.  Guess they have more than their share of sketchy shoppers.


----------



## Luv n bags

KittieKelly said:


> I use Pericone (from ulta) for years. Great stuff
> You would have to compare the packaging, or be familiar with the authentic brand and compare the two.
> But for me, no I would never buy any anti aging product again from them, my face is too important lol
> 
> Also the products are old stock, possible returns etc, these things are there and cheap for a reason.
> I shop a lot at Home Goods, I love that store. The items are usually old stock, damaged or previous returns, I don't mind and I just give a good look over before I buy. I purchased a few things with visible damage, but I just hide that part.
> TJMaxx, Marshals, Home Goods are all owned by the same company, I actually think there is a fourth store they own?



All the Perricone I have purchased from them has a plastic case over the boxes.  I have had nice results from the stuff I purchased from Marshalls.  I have stockpiled a bunch!


----------



## Ciela

The TJ Maxx near where I used to live always has designer items! I scored a small Chloe Marcie but I have seen Gucci, Balenciaga, Saint Laurent, Proenza Schouler, Ferragamo, Blahnik...


----------



## mpepe32

My latest find  I already had the charm!


----------



## paradise392

mpepe32 said:


> My latest find  I already had the charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223650
> View attachment 4223651


So jealous!! I never find anything like that at my tj


----------



## sdkitty

KittieKelly said:


> I use Pericone (from ulta) for years. Great stuff
> You would have to compare the packaging, or be familiar with the authentic brand and compare the two.
> But for me, no I would never buy any anti aging product again from them, my face is too important lol
> 
> Also the products are old stock, possible returns etc, these things are there and cheap for a reason.
> I shop a lot at Home Goods, I love that store. The items are usually old stock, damaged or previous returns, I don't mind and I just give a good look over before I buy. I purchased a few things with visible damage, but I just hide that part.
> TJMaxx, Marshals, Home Goods are all owned by the same company, I actually think there is a fourth store they own?


I got a Nars lip crayon for $10 ($27 value).  I've used these before and I'm quite sure it's the real thing.  With a lip product like this you can clean the tip with alcohol or sharpen it, since you never know who's been touching it; the box wasn't sealed.
However, after all that said, I'm not sure the color is great for me.


----------



## MyAwesomeFinds

KittieKelly said:


> I use Pericone (from ulta) for years. Great stuff
> You would have to compare the packaging, or be familiar with the authentic brand and compare the two.
> But for me, no I would never buy any anti aging product again from them, my face is too important lol
> 
> Also the products are old stock, possible returns etc, these things are there and cheap for a reason.
> I shop a lot at Home Goods, I love that store. The items are usually old stock, damaged or previous returns, I don't mind and I just give a good look over before I buy. I purchased a few things with visible damage, but I just hide that part.
> TJMaxx, Marshals, Home Goods are all owned by the same company, I actually think there is a fourth store they own?



They also own Ross.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I found these 18k branch earrings by Ippolita on TJ Maxx’s online store. Retailed for $1,295; I paid $449.99. They’re about three inches long and very solid. The quality is great, which is what I expect from Ippolita.


----------



## Martha Stewart

MyAwesomeFinds said:


> They also own Ross.


They do not own Ross, but they do own Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## Jinsun

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I found these 18k branch earrings by Ippolita on TJ Maxx’s online store. Retailed for $1,295; I paid $449.99. They’re about three inches long and very solid. The quality is great, which is what I expect from Ippolita.



I’ve been eyeing those too. I’m having a hard time checking out. Keep getting an error type message (updating website). But it’s been days.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Jinsun said:


> I’ve been eyeing those too. I’m having a hard time checking out. Keep getting an error type message (updating website). But it’s been days.


Sadly, I think they're no longer available.  Hopefully, you'll find something else you'll love just as much.


----------



## sdkitty

maybe I'm getting cheap but lately I'm liking TJ Maxx better than NR.  I've been to NR twice in the last two weeks and haven't found anything.  Forced myself to try on a few tops but they didn't look good.


----------



## lilac28

Finally got some scores


----------



## lilac28




----------



## Johnpauliegal

At TJMaxx where I live. 
If it didn’t have a few scuff marks on it, I probably would’ve jumped on it.


----------



## randr21

No charge sends


----------



## randr21

Celine


----------



## randr21

Givenchy small antigona


----------



## randr21

More


----------



## randr21

Wallet


----------



## randr21

YSL


----------



## randr21

Lots of small bags in locked case.


----------



## randr21

Chloe for 1099 I think.


----------



## randr21

Fendi


----------



## CaribeanQueen

randr21 said:


> Lots of small bags in locked case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267562



Do you know the price of the Fendi camera bag ?


----------



## Johnpauliegal




----------



## Dooneysta

The TJ Maxx website has a disturbing amount of Balenciaga...
They’ve got a fair amount of D&G and Jimmy Choo right now as well. I didn’t realize they carry as much high-end as they do, my local stores certainly do not. Crazy!!
However, I have in recent days picked up Lauren Ralph Lauren, Botkier, my first MK Hamilton, Marc Jacobs, and a couple Dooneys. Aw yeaaahh.


----------



## merekat703

When is their yellow tag clearance sales?


----------



## Thruhvnseyes

merekat703 said:


> When is their yellow tag clearance sales?



It started yesterday


----------



## Tomsmom

PS1 marked down to 700.00 I was afraid to wait and miss out on her


----------



## muchstuff

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4303485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS1 marked down to 700.00 I was afraid to wait and miss out on her



Love the colour!


----------



## faithbw

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4303485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS1 marked down to 700.00 I was afraid to wait and miss out on her



I love your bag! The TJ Maxx stores near me never have high end bags.


----------



## jaz_o

faithbw said:


> I love your bag! The TJ Maxx stores near me never have high end bags.



TJ Maxx and Century 21 offers discounted designer bags on their websites. [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

faithbw said:


> I love your bag! The TJ Maxx stores near me never have high end bags.


I was so surprised to find this bag mine rarely has high end bags


----------



## restricter

I found these $196 J Brand jeans on clearance in Marshall’s for $15.  Size 23.  No other human being could possibly have fit into them, I guess.


----------



## jaz_o

restricter said:


> I found these $196 J Brand jeans on clearance in Marshall’s for $15.  Size 23.  No other human being could possibly have fit into them, I guess.



Size 23?  It seems like 10 years ago.  Lol. [emoji23]


----------



## bagnutt

My stores didn’t have any high-end designer yellow tags, but I found a lot of cheap casual/sportswear pieces from mid-range brands like cloth and stone. Also picked up some unopened beauty products (locked in those plastic cases).
Spotted YSL aviators and Stella sunnies for $49.


----------



## fruitybunch

Yes, problem is you can't search for those brands on the website.
E.g. not searchable but listed:  VALENTINO GARAVANI bag: https://www.tkmaxx.com/women/accessories/handbags/black-leather-clutch-bag/p/11193688

Tricks you learn when working with ladies at work! TkMaxx is a great site if you want to buy your girlfriend a present


----------



## Diamond Dazed

Snagged a bunch of yellow-tagged items, including this Badgley Mischka wool coat for $39 (from $259 MSRP) and these Ecco boots for $29 (from $200 MSRP). Also picked up a Michael Kors ivory waffle-weave cotton sweater for $18 (from $150 MSRP), some Philosophy cologne for $6 (from $40 MSRP) and a variety of Rusk hair products on red tag.


----------



## meowmix318

Diamond Dazed said:


> Snagged a bunch of yellow-tagged items, including this Badgley Mischka wool coat for $39 (from $259 MSRP) and these Ecco boots for $29 (from $200 MSRP). Also picked up a Michael Kors ivory waffle-weave cotton sweater for $18 (from $150 MSRP), some Philosophy cologne for $6 (from $40 MSRP) and a variety of Rusk hair products on red tag.
> 
> View attachment 4334456
> View attachment 4334457


Very nice


----------



## Typhi

Does anyone know when and/or if Winners/Marshall’s will e having a runway/designer event this March?


----------



## mpepe32

Feb 28


Typhi said:


> Does anyone know when and/or if Winners/Marshall’s will e having a runway/designer event this March?[/QUOTE


----------



## Typhi

mpepe32 said:


> Feb 28



That’s soon glad I asked thank you


----------



## mpepe32

Your welcome


----------



## sparksfly

Found a pair of Gucci Loafers slides at my local TJMaxx. Clearance price $499 size 10. Sadly not my size. Very surprised to see them at TJMaxx as they’re a pretty popular style.


----------



## lilac28

Some beauty finds. First time seeing La Mer@ Marshall’s


----------



## LuxeDeb

Holy moly, that’s some good stuff! I was just at a TJ Maxx & didn’t see any of that stuff. May have to stop at another one on the way home! I just have to know… How much was each item?


----------



## lilac28

St John cardigan for $110, plan to wear it as a spring coat. Reiss short trench for $120. Love red tags


----------



## lilac28

LuxeDeb said:


> Holy moly, that’s some good stuff! I was just at a TJ Maxx & didn’t see any of that stuff. May have to stop at another one on the way home! I just have to know… How much was each item?


Thx, I was happy to score the items as the stock has been kind of dry after the holidays . Lipstick was $39.99, brush $16.99 and La Mer $69.99


----------



## Leto

What a deal!!! I need to go to my runway locations. Would love to find la mer.


----------



## sparksfly

Leto said:


> What a deal!!! I need to go to my runway locations. Would love to find la mer.



They have it online and they’re offering free shipping today.


----------



## sparksfly

I saw a pair of Gucci loafers at a TJX in my area. Sadly too big. Has anyone seen them at theirs?


----------



## sdkitty

scored this Rag and Bone jean jacket at TJ Maxx for $59 (manufacturers tag $350)
I don't care for the metallic cuff but I roll the cuff up anyway


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> scored this Rag and Bone jean jacket at TJ Maxx for $59 (manufacturers tag $350)
> I don't care for the metallic cuff but I roll the cuff up anyway


That’s a really nice jacket, great price!


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> That’s a really nice jacket, great price!


thanks!  I'm soaking it in water and vinegar to try to soften it up


----------



## freepockets

I just came back from visiting my local Montréal store for the Runway event.

There were lots of shoes, bags, and wallets this time. Bags had to be reserved and held at the jewelry counter rather than hoarded in shopping carts this time around.

In terms of the bags, the things that seemed hottest were the Fendi embossed leathers and the Valentino stud leathers.

I picked up a Gucci supreme canvas crossbody. As usual, I am on the fence about keeping it. I am fairly certain this is a made for outlet style despite not having the usual outlet markings. I am going to think it over for a day or two.


----------



## mpepe32

Just came back from Marshalls heartland. They still had a pre-loved channel, 2 medium black pandoras, some Preowned lv, a couple McQueen, a Choo, a bv, a white Chloe Roy, a brown Chloe faye day bag, but everything was going quickly. I picked up a black bal and a mulberry and a Givenchy wallet. Will post pics later. Spoke with the manager she said the winners was cleared out, people started lining up at 6:30, she also mentioned this was the first year employees are not allowed to buy things. I didn't know this. But can now imagine was didn't even make it to the floor in years past. Looking forward to seeing everyone's goodies


----------



## mpepe32

Here are my pics


----------



## miumiu2046

mpepe32 said:


> View attachment 4356573
> View attachment 4356575
> View attachment 4356576
> View attachment 4356577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my pics



How much was the black Bal?


----------



## mpepe32

miumiu2046 said:


> How much was the black Bal?


1999. Do you think that was a good price miu miu? Retail said $2500.


----------



## chinchilly

I was at Winners and Marshalls this morning (Yonge/Dundas and Bloor). I think they had a bigger selection of bags and shoes this time....  saw lots of Givenchy Pandoras, a couple of very big YSL SDJ, Chloe Marcie and I think Fay? Some Balenciaga, Fendi, Valentino. A vintage Birkin and 2 Chanels which I've never seen at Winners before.  Also one amazing Gucci shoulder bag with a wooden handle. Unfortunately wasn't "me." 

I wasn't impressed with the runway clothes, sunglasses or wallets. A lot of the fashion was tacky and I think the sunglasses weren't the most current. Previous years had better.

Here's what I ended up buying - Bottega quilted studded Olimpia bag for $3k. Really like this bag! 


Vintage Chanel shopping tote but I'm returning it. I feel like the leather should be more plush, but maybe that's because it's from 1994. Just feel like the gold chains are too loud for my taste.


Gucci eyeglasses


Saint Laurent star sneakers


Jimmy Choo sandals 



They also had some Chloe clogs and Manolo x Castaner espadrilles but I'm returning those. Lots of Tods shoes this time.


----------



## miumiu2046

mpepe32 said:


> 1999. Do you think that was a good price miu miu? Retail said $2500.



For me it’s a bit on the pricy side. I’ve seen this on sale at Holt Renfrew for slightly cheaper. It is also a bit more compared to other Runway sales for the same bag. The bag may have gone up in price or had other enhancement tho. This is the full size not the small one right?


----------



## averagejoe

WINNERS College and Yonge

Prices aren't that great. I've seen much steeper markdowns at Holt Renfrew. With all of the competition for this market in Toronto, I find that these Winners Runway events are losing their lustre. I haven't bought anything from them the last 3 times, unlike in the past when there were so many things I wanted that I couldn't get them all.


----------



## averagejoe

WINNERS College and Yonge


----------



## averagejoe

Men's selection at College and Yonge Winners

Impressive that they have a JLC watch, although not with the brand's own warranty.

The men's RTW selection is poor. The shoe selection is so similar each year (YAWN).


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks so much for the pics averagejoe!  Everything looks so picked over.  Even though I found a couple of things for myself this time around, it is just not fun anymore to shop at my locations.  I didn't even bother to stop at other locations to check.  I don't live close to the runway locations and cannot be in line at 6:30 to fight over items.  It used to be so much nicer to see items on the shelves when I arrived but that seems like a thing of the past.  Even last year when I arrived at 8:10 am, 90% of things were in peoples carts already


----------



## Twelve

averagejoe said:


> WINNERS College and Yonge
> 
> Prices aren't that great. I've seen much steeper markdowns at Holt Renfrew. With all of the competition for this market in Toronto, I find that these Winners Runway events are losing their lustre. I





averagejoe said:


> Men's selection at College and Yonge Winners
> 
> Impressive that they have a JLC watch, although not with the brand's own warranty.
> 
> The men's RTW selection is poor. The shoe selection is so similar each year





mpepe32 said:


> Thanks so much for the pics averagejoe!  Everything looks so picked over.  Even though I found a couple of things for myself this time around, it is just not fun anymore to shop at my locations.  I didn't even bother to stop at other locations to check.  I don't live close to the runway locations and cannot be in line at 6:30 to fight over items.  It used to be so much nicer to see items on the shelves when I arrived but that seems like a thing of the past.  Even last year when I arrived at 8:10 am, 90% of things were in peoples carts already




Totally agree. Was looking for RTW , very uninspired and disappointing.  My go to site now is OUTNET or Net-A-porter even though high duties and exchange rate.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> WINNERS College and Yonge
> 
> Prices aren't that great. I've seen much steeper markdowns at Holt Renfrew. With all of the competition for this market in Toronto, I find that these Winners Runway events are losing their lustre. I haven't bought anything from them the last 3 times, unlike in the past when there were so many things I wanted that I couldn't get them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358764
> View attachment 4358765
> View attachment 4358766
> View attachment 4358767
> View attachment 4358768
> View attachment 4358769
> View attachment 4358770
> View attachment 4358771
> View attachment 4358772
> View attachment 4358773



Thanks for the photos. I agree, these events are not so much fun anymore & like you, I've found nothing I've had to had in the past couple of years (like all my Fendi monsters). It helps that TPO now has a Gucci, St. Laurent and Prada outlet !


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Thanks so much for the pics averagejoe!  Everything looks so picked over.  Even though I found a couple of things for myself this time around, it is just not fun anymore to shop at my locations.  I didn't even bother to stop at other locations to check.  I don't live close to the runway locations and cannot be in line at 6:30 to fight over items.  It used to be so much nicer to see items on the shelves when I arrived but that seems like a thing of the past.  Even last year when I arrived at 8:10 am, 90% of things were in peoples carts already



Totally agree with you- these events were so much better b4. I even recall one time I was the only other customer there at 8 a.m.! Were the handbags tethered down at your locations? At the Winners and Marshalls I went to, they were anchored down and not only that, the SAs and managers were literally standing over the displays, not just hovering nearby to unlock a bag that someone wanted.  Overall makes it not such a fun experience.


----------



## averagejoe

Twelve said:


> Totally agree. Was looking for RTW , very uninspired and disappointing.  My go to site now is OUTNET or Net-A-porter even though high duties and exchange rate.


My new go-to places are Saks and Holts during their final markdowns, and Toronto Premium Outlets. These places have a far better selection than Winners Runway, especially in the RTW category.


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> Thanks for the photos. I agree, these events are not so much fun anymore & like you, I've found nothing I've had to had in the past couple of years (like all my Fendi monsters). It helps that TPO now has a Gucci, St. Laurent and Prada outlet !


I agree. Our outlet is now better than a lot of the outlets in the US, save for Woodbury. I buy something every time I go. It used to be that I would go and often walk out empty-handed, when Burberry was the only premium store there.

Winners needs to improve their Runway event if they want this to stand out compared to all of the competition. They need better prices to begin with. Some of the markdowns are so bad they are hardly worth looking at. It's like that grey Sac de Jour Souple duffle which is only $500 off retail (I think), which is less than 15% off. The Gucci Rajah bag they have is the one with the N Y embroidery which makes the bag a bit too seasonal, and costs the same as the regular version from the boutique. Why not just get the regular version and the customer service + warranty that it would come with?


----------



## mzbaglady1

averagejoe said:


> I agree. Our outlet is now better than a lot of the outlets in the US, save for Woodbury. I buy something every time I go. It used to be that I would go and often walk out empty-handed, when Burberry was the only premium store there.
> 
> Winners needs to improve their Runway event if they want this to stand out compared to all of the competition. They need better prices to begin with. Some of the markdowns are so bad they are hardly worth looking at. It's like that grey Sac de Jour Souple duffle which is only $500 off retail (I think), which is less than 15% off. The Gucci Rajah bag they have is the one with the N Y embroidery which makes the bag a bit too seasonal, and costs the same as the regular version from the boutique. Why not just get the regular version and the customer service + warranty that it would come with?


Thanks for the pictures. I usually wait until these stores do a markdown on the merchandise. Yes the prices are much higher than the full line department store with markdowns.


----------



## ive_flipped

I haven’t shopped at any of the runway events in years. Same reason as all of you give. I haven’t found anything much at the TPO in the new stores really. Are you finding good prices and pieces? I lucked out at Burberry for a couple of wool coats less than half and they still carry them on the website full price. My work bag was a steal too.


----------



## Alebeth

I totally agree with all the comments about the worsening shopping experience and the prices. I actually had one of the most awful and upsetting shopping experiences with this current runway event so have taken a couple of days before commenting. I hope that you will not mind this lengthy post as I still feel the need to vent.

I rescheduled work to get to the store early. There were about 20 people waiting. When the doors opened, I walked quickly to the handbag section and spotted a bag that I had been coveting, the YSL woc in black with gold hardware (being a classic colour, it never goes on sale). I was thrilled when I managed to get a hold of it! The price was also good, $799 with the price being $2000 on the YSL site! I asked the salesperson to unlock it for me while she was unlocking another customers' bag. After turning away briefly to look at other items while waiting for her, I asked her for my bag back and she told me that she gave it to someone else! (I had forgotten about the protocol that bags would be held at the front desk.) I was in total disbelief! She said that the other person said it was theirs! She did not know who this person was and did nothing to help. I turned to the supervisor to ask for help and she also offered nothing, just staring at me blankly. I asked if the bag could be monitored for at the cash registers to catch it before being sold as this was within 5-10 min of the store opening. She said nothing. I looked around for it but of course could not find it with all the other people crammed into a small area, holding their items of interests. I went to the cash area and stood around, hoping to spot the bag. I then intermittently went back and forth between the handbag area and the cash desks, when no one was paying. I probably did this for the next 30 min until the number of people in the store significantly lessened. Of course, this was to no avail. In retrospect, I suspect it was a customer early on who was half way through paying who bought the bag. I recall seeing him at the cash desk, purchasing YSL SLG's, and the woc was likely already in the shopping bag so I missed seeing it.  I asked the cashier later if she recalled if the YSL woc was in his bag, and she said that she remembered possibly a black YSL bag but could not say for sure. While talking to the cashier, the supervisor walked up. The cashier than pulled the receipt out of the drawer and there was an item for $799. The supervisor then punched in the item code which showed that it was a YSL item, so likely it was it. The supervisor suggested that he probably knew that he "cheated" me out of the bag and got out of store asap. 

So losing a coveted bag at a great deal has been terrible, but the circumstances make it so much worse. The salesperson not knowing the protocol to hold the bag for me at the front desk and instead giving it to another customer who lied. Why did she not know the protocol! The salesperson not helping at all. And then the supervisor not helping at all. If the supervisor had just told the cashiers to monitor for the bag immediately, this would never have happened.

This has been a bitter experience that has put me off shopping. Sorry for this lengthy post. Thank you for letting me rant.


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Totally agree with you- these events were so much better b4. I even recall one time I was the only other customer there at 8 a.m.! Were the handbags tethered down at your locations? At the Winners and Marshalls I went to, they were anchored down and not only that, the SAs and managers were literally standing over the displays, not just hovering nearby to unlock a bag that someone wanted.  Overall makes it not such a fun experience.


Yes all items were secured down and when I wanted to see an item she would wait by me and if I decided I wanted it, she would bring it to the front. Not an ideal and relaxed shopping experience!


----------



## mpepe32

Alebeth said:


> I totally agree with all the comments about the worsening shopping experience and the prices. I actually had one of the most awful and upsetting shopping experiences with this current runway event so have taken a couple of days before commenting. I hope that you will not mind this lengthy post as I still feel the need to vent.
> 
> I rescheduled work to get to the store early. There were about 20 people waiting. When the doors opened, I walked quickly to the handbag section and spotted a bag that I had been coveting, the YSL woc in black with gold hardware (being a classic colour, it never goes on sale). I was thrilled when I managed to get a hold of it! The price was also good, $799 with the price being $2000 on the YSL site! I asked the salesperson to unlock it for me while she was unlocking another customers' bag. After turning away briefly to look at other items while waiting for her, I asked her for my bag back and she told me that she gave it to someone else! (I had forgotten about the protocol that bags would be held at the front desk.) I was in total disbelief! She said that the other person said it was theirs! She did not know who this person was and did nothing to help. I turned to the supervisor to ask for help and she also offered nothing, just staring at me blankly. I asked if the bag could be monitored for at the cash registers to catch it before being sold as this was within 5-10 min of the store opening. She said nothing. I looked around for it but of course could not find it with all the other people crammed into a small area, holding their items of interests. I went to the cash area and stood around, hoping to spot the bag. I then intermittently went back and forth between the handbag area and the cash desks, when no one was paying. I probably did this for the next 30 min until the number of people in the store significantly lessened. Of course, this was to no avail. In retrospect, I suspect it was a customer early on who was half way through paying who bought the bag. I recall seeing him at the cash desk, purchasing YSL SLG's, and the woc was likely already in the shopping bag so I missed seeing it.  I asked the cashier later if she recalled if the YSL woc was in his bag, and she said that she remembered possibly a black YSL bag but could not say for sure. While talking to the cashier, the supervisor walked up. The cashier than pulled the receipt out of the drawer and there was an item for $799. The supervisor then punched in the item code which showed that it was a YSL item, so likely it was it. The supervisor suggested that he probably knew that he "cheated" me out of the bag and got out of store asap.
> 
> So losing a coveted bag at a great deal has been terrible, but the circumstances make it so much worse. The salesperson not knowing the protocol to hold the bag for me at the front desk and instead giving it to another customer who lied. Why did she not know the protocol! The salesperson not helping at all. And then the supervisor not helping at all. If the supervisor had just told the cashiers to monitor for the bag immediately, this would never have happened.
> 
> This has been a bitter experience that has put me off shopping. Sorry for this lengthy post. Thank you for letting me rant.


I'm so sorry this happened to you. But I have to say I'm not at all surprised by staff reactions to this circumstance. Their customer service is lacking. The supervisor should have called another store to see if one was available or give you a credit or do something to help the situation.


----------



## averagejoe

ive_flipped said:


> I haven’t shopped at any of the runway events in years. Same reason as all of you give. I haven’t found anything much at the TPO in the new stores really. Are you finding good prices and pieces? I lucked out at Burberry for a couple of wool coats less than half and they still carry them on the website full price. My work bag was a steal too.


I was able to get some great deals at Burberry this past summer when they had their tiered discounts where you get an additional $300 off when you spend $1000 (they increased the threshold spending value now). It worked really well when combined with discounts that were already high.


----------



## averagejoe

Alebeth said:


> I totally agree with all the comments about the worsening shopping experience and the prices. I actually had one of the most awful and upsetting shopping experiences with this current runway event so have taken a couple of days before commenting. I hope that you will not mind this lengthy post as I still feel the need to vent.
> 
> I rescheduled work to get to the store early. There were about 20 people waiting. When the doors opened, I walked quickly to the handbag section and spotted a bag that I had been coveting, the YSL woc in black with gold hardware (being a classic colour, it never goes on sale). I was thrilled when I managed to get a hold of it! The price was also good, $799 with the price being $2000 on the YSL site! I asked the salesperson to unlock it for me while she was unlocking another customers' bag. After turning away briefly to look at other items while waiting for her, I asked her for my bag back and she told me that she gave it to someone else! (I had forgotten about the protocol that bags would be held at the front desk.) I was in total disbelief! She said that the other person said it was theirs! She did not know who this person was and did nothing to help. I turned to the supervisor to ask for help and she also offered nothing, just staring at me blankly. I asked if the bag could be monitored for at the cash registers to catch it before being sold as this was within 5-10 min of the store opening. She said nothing. I looked around for it but of course could not find it with all the other people crammed into a small area, holding their items of interests. I went to the cash area and stood around, hoping to spot the bag. I then intermittently went back and forth between the handbag area and the cash desks, when no one was paying. I probably did this for the next 30 min until the number of people in the store significantly lessened. Of course, this was to no avail. In retrospect, I suspect it was a customer early on who was half way through paying who bought the bag. I recall seeing him at the cash desk, purchasing YSL SLG's, and the woc was likely already in the shopping bag so I missed seeing it.  I asked the cashier later if she recalled if the YSL woc was in his bag, and she said that she remembered possibly a black YSL bag but could not say for sure. While talking to the cashier, the supervisor walked up. The cashier than pulled the receipt out of the drawer and there was an item for $799. The supervisor then punched in the item code which showed that it was a YSL item, so likely it was it. The supervisor suggested that he probably knew that he "cheated" me out of the bag and got out of store asap.
> 
> So losing a coveted bag at a great deal has been terrible, but the circumstances make it so much worse. The salesperson not knowing the protocol to hold the bag for me at the front desk and instead giving it to another customer who lied. Why did she not know the protocol! The salesperson not helping at all. And then the supervisor not helping at all. If the supervisor had just told the cashiers to monitor for the bag immediately, this would never have happened.
> 
> This has been a bitter experience that has put me off shopping. Sorry for this lengthy post. Thank you for letting me rant.


This sounds like an awful experience! I can picture that happening at any Winners Runway event based on how poorly trained their staff are for Runway items. What's the point of going early if what you choose is sold to someone else?! 

Even for refunds, they are not "simple, smooth returns" as they claim. Due to the price of the items, it takes forever for the supervisor to come out to inspect the item and approve the return. The process makes it look like the customer is trying to scam them for some reason, although in true luxury retail, customers should not be treated like scam artists when making a return. There should be a more efficient way of returning Runway merchandise. 

I think you should copy the story you shared on an email to corporate. I hope they can compensate with a gift card or something for such a negative experience.


----------



## averagejoe

mpepe32 said:


> Yes all items were secured down and when I wanted to see an item she would wait by me and if I decided I wanted it, she would bring it to the front. Not an ideal and relaxed shopping experience!


Sounds terrible. I think they should section off the Runway items with barriers and let only a few people in at a time based on a queue system.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Alebeth said:


> I totally agree with all the comments about the worsening shopping experience and the prices. I actually had one of the most awful and upsetting shopping experiences with this current runway event so have taken a couple of days before commenting. I hope that you will not mind this lengthy post as I still feel the need to vent.
> 
> I rescheduled work to get to the store early. There were about 20 people waiting. When the doors opened, I walked quickly to the handbag section and spotted a bag that I had been coveting, the YSL woc in black with gold hardware (being a classic colour, it never goes on sale). I was thrilled when I managed to get a hold of it! The price was also good, $799 with the price being $2000 on the YSL site! I asked the salesperson to unlock it for me while she was unlocking another customers' bag. After turning away briefly to look at other items while waiting for her, I asked her for my bag back and she told me that she gave it to someone else! (I had forgotten about the protocol that bags would be held at the front desk.) I was in total disbelief! She said that the other person said it was theirs! She did not know who this person was and did nothing to help. I turned to the supervisor to ask for help and she also offered nothing, just staring at me blankly. I asked if the bag could be monitored for at the cash registers to catch it before being sold as this was within 5-10 min of the store opening. She said nothing. I looked around for it but of course could not find it with all the other people crammed into a small area, holding their items of interests. I went to the cash area and stood around, hoping to spot the bag. I then intermittently went back and forth between the handbag area and the cash desks, when no one was paying. I probably did this for the next 30 min until the number of people in the store significantly lessened. Of course, this was to no avail. In retrospect, I suspect it was a customer early on who was half way through paying who bought the bag. I recall seeing him at the cash desk, purchasing YSL SLG's, and the woc was likely already in the shopping bag so I missed seeing it.  I asked the cashier later if she recalled if the YSL woc was in his bag, and she said that she remembered possibly a black YSL bag but could not say for sure. While talking to the cashier, the supervisor walked up. The cashier than pulled the receipt out of the drawer and there was an item for $799. The supervisor then punched in the item code which showed that it was a YSL item, so likely it was it. The supervisor suggested that he probably knew that he "cheated" me out of the bag and got out of store asap.
> 
> So losing a coveted bag at a great deal has been terrible, but the circumstances make it so much worse. The salesperson not knowing the protocol to hold the bag for me at the front desk and instead giving it to another customer who lied. Why did she not know the protocol! The salesperson not helping at all. And then the supervisor not helping at all. If the supervisor had just told the cashiers to monitor for the bag immediately, this would never have happened.
> 
> This has been a bitter experience that has put me off shopping. Sorry for this lengthy post. Thank you for letting me rant.


Sorry to hear your story but what I have observed about these events there's no set procedures set up and mostly made up at the moment rules. Since you never left the bag area I don't understand how the associate couldn't remember you with the handbag. I had one where I know for a fact this woman would have tried to take the bag but I kept my hand on it and waited for  an associate to unlock it. Recently I had a pair of designer shoes put up behind the sales counter while I continued to shop. I just walked up to the register and saw the employee take the shoes out of the drawer. I had to ask what are you doing with those shoes? I don't know if the employee wanted the item or was going to put it back on the selling floor.


----------



## mpepe32

averagejoe said:


> Sounds terrible. I think they should section off the Runway items with barriers and let only a few people in at a time based on a queue system.


It kind of felt like prison lol. Like it had a sensor on it and I wasn't going to steal it! But that was the process that morning for everyone. It was awkward, I like to try the bags on especially if it's a crossbody, take my time, look in the mirror. The SA mind you was very nice and didn't rush me but it definitely was not luxury shopping!


----------



## Alebeth

Thank you all for your kind comments. I really appreciate it. Yes, I was shocked that she did not return the bag to me as I was right there, although obviously not paying close enough attention given that she gave the bag away! I just never thought that that would happen and turned away briefly hoping to find other goodies.  Needless to say, I left empty handed. The salesperson also did not know about the policy to hold the bag at the front desk as after the fiasco occurred, I overheard the supervisor telling her that she was suppose to hold all bags at the front desk. Certainly, there was a big pile of purses at the front desk very quickly after this. There were only a couple of bags left on the display cabinets 20 min after opening. They also took down names of people interested in bags on hold, saying that they would be contacted after the one hour hold ended. I had no idea that this was done.


mpepe32 said:


> I'm so sorry this happened to you. But I have to say I'm not at all surprised by staff reactions to this circumstance. Their customer service is lacking. The supervisor should have called another store to see if one was available or give you a credit or do something to help the situation.





averagejoe said:


> This sounds like an awful experience! I can picture that happening at any Winners Runway event based on how poorly trained their staff are for Runway items. What's the point of going early if what you choose is sold to someone else?!
> 
> Even for refunds, they are not "simple, smooth returns" as they claim. Due to the price of the items, it takes forever for the supervisor to come out to inspect the item and approve the return. The process makes it look like the customer is trying to scam them for some reason, although in true luxury retail, customers should not be treated like scam artists when making a return. There should be a more efficient way of returning Runway merchandise.
> 
> I think you should copy the story you shared on an email to corporate. I hope they can compensate with a gift card or something for such a negative experience.





mzbaglady1 said:


> Sorry to hear your story but what I have observed about these events there's no set procedures set up and mostly made up at the moment rules. Since you never left the bag area I don't understand how the associate couldn't remember you with the handbag. I had one where I know for a fact this woman would have tried to take the bag but I kept my hand on it and waited for  an associate to unlock it. Recently I had a pair of designer shoes put up behind the sales counter while I continued to shop. I just walked up to the register and saw the employee take the shoes out of the drawer. I had to ask what are you doing with those shoes? I don't know if the employee wanted the item or was going to put it back on the selling floor.



Obviously the sales staff were not trained on how to handle the runway event.

I have thought about contacting corporate to report the incident, but have not found an email address. If anyone knows it, I will gladly take the information. 

Thanks to you all again. Your support makes me feel better.


----------



## Twelve

[QUOUTE
Obviously the sales staff were not trained on how to handle the runway event.

I have thought about contacting corporate to report the incident, but have not found an email address. If anyone knows it, I will gladly take the information.

Thanks to you all again. Your support makes me feel better.[/QUOTE]

What a nightmare you have gone through, we used to have so much fun at these semi-annual events.
I found the following info and hope you have a positive outcome.

cservice.department@tjxcanada.ca
                    OR
TJXCanada
60 Standish Court
Mississauga,On
L5R 0G1


----------



## averagejoe

Marshalls Red Carpet Yonge Gerrard


----------



## averagejoe

WINNERS Bloor Runway


----------



## Twelve

averagejoe said:


> Marshalls Red Carpet Yonge Gerrard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360488
> View attachment 4360489
> View attachment 4360490
> View attachment 4360491
> View attachment 4360492
> View attachment 4360493
> View attachment 4360494


Thanks again as always for all the photos. Are these today’s (day 4) sighting? The grey Nightingale on the shelf, what size would you say it is?


----------



## averagejoe

Twelve said:


> Thanks again as always for all the photos. Are these today’s (day 4) sighting? The grey Nightingale on the shelf, what size would you say it is?


Yeah they were Sunday's sightings. The Givenchy Nightingale looks quite large. It is as wide as the black Saint Laurent Sac de Jour as both of them touch the sides of the cabinet space that they occupy.


----------



## luckysix

averagejoe said:


> WINNERS Bloor Runway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360495
> View attachment 4360496
> View attachment 4360497
> View attachment 4360498



Thank you for all the pictures. Those selections are larger than the ones I saw in Leaside, on opening day at around 8:10am! I guess the returns are trickling in....


----------



## mpepe32

Heartland Marshalls


----------



## mpepe32

Heartland Winners


----------



## mpepe32

And my little treat I brought home for making the drive out there today! My one and only monster item .


----------



## Twelve

mpepe32 said:


> And my little treat I brought home for making the drive out there today! My one and only monster item .
> View attachment 4365210


Very nice.


----------



## miumiu2046

mpepe32 said:


> And my little treat I brought home for making the drive out there today! My one and only monster item .
> View attachment 4365210



That’s so cute! Is this a zipped key pouch / card holder / coin case?


----------



## mpepe32

miumiu2046 said:


> That’s so cute! Is this a zipped key pouch / card holder / coin case?


Yes it has a zipper and a a clip thingy so I can hang it off of a bag. Sorry for the lack of technical language lol


----------



## averagejoe

mpepe32 said:


> Heartland Marshalls
> View attachment 4365198
> View attachment 4365199
> View attachment 4365200
> View attachment 4365201
> View attachment 4365202
> View attachment 4365203


Wow thank you for sharing these pictures! Too bad I'm not going there anytime soon. I see something I want in these pictures.


----------



## mpepe32

averagejoe said:


> Wow thank you for sharing these pictures! Too bad I'm not going there anytime soon. I see something I want in these pictures.


No problem!  These bags except for one were all returns. Maybe the one you like will pop back up at a location near you.


----------



## averagejoe

mpepe32 said:


> No problem!  These bags except for one were all returns. Maybe the one you like will pop back up at a location near you.


Wow they get a lot of returns! I should scout the downtown stores this weekend which I live much closer to.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> Marshalls Red Carpet Yonge Gerrard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4360488
> View attachment 4360489
> View attachment 4360490
> View attachment 4360491
> View attachment 4360492
> View attachment 4360493
> View attachment 4360494


Thank you for the photos. Love the Gucci but alas not the price!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Yes it has a zipper and a a clip thingy so I can hang it off of a bag. Sorry for the lack of technical language lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365272



This is so cute- great find! I haven't seen any Fendi Monsters this event   Thx also for the great photos, that's a lot of returns. Do you know how much the Chanel tote was going for?


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> This is so cute- great find! I haven't seen any Fendi Monsters this event   Thx also for the great photos, that's a lot of returns. Do you know how much the Chanel tote was going for?


Thx Lilac! I didn't check the price of this chanel but another chanel that was there the first day of similar style was over 3k


----------



## mpepe32

averagejoe said:


> Wow they get a lot of returns! I should scout the downtown stores this weekend which I live much closer to.


Yes a fair number! I think maybe people buy in bulk and then decide when then get home.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Thx Lilac! I didn't check the price of this chanel but another chanel that was there the first day of similar style was over 3k


Thx !


----------



## averagejoe

mpepe32 said:


> Yes a fair number! I think maybe people buy in bulk and then decide when then get home.


Yeah that must be what is happening. I saw a woman buy 3 bags on Saturday. I'm sure she would return at least 2 of them.


----------



## lenarmc

My local TJ Maxx had three tables full of Valentino, Louboutins, and Tory Burch. I’m not talking about ugly rejects. The Rockstuds in kitten, flat, and tall heels. The Louboutins with the spikes, the ones that look like a plastic coating and paper underneath, and the mesh ones with the crystals. 

I’d never seen Louboutins. Valentinos are there quite often.


----------



## sdkitty

Joe's Jeans currently being sold elsewhere for $198.  Got them for $39.


----------



## mpepe32

Hoping I get nice tropical weather on ban island! Found a Chloe medium cashmere grey saddle bag at Marshalls Oakville.


----------



## SEWDimples

I know this is TJ Maxx and Marshalls thread, but I want to share my find. I found three pair of Rag and Bone shoes at the local Ross.
 Mule was $44 and the sandals were $55 each.


----------



## newbagalert

does anyone know if bags ordered online at tjmaxx include dust bags or even how they are packaged? I can't seem to find any information ordering from online!!!


----------



## Sakura198427

Has anyone seen any Fendi monster card cases at TJ Maxx recently? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pao9

SEWDimples said:


> I know this is TJ Maxx and Marshalls thread, but I want to share my find. I found three pair of Rag and Bone shoes at the local Ross.
> Mule was $44 and the sandals were $55 each.
> 
> View attachment 4403687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403691
> 
> View attachment 4403692



Very cool! What state was this?


----------



## SEWDimples

Pao9 said:


> Very cool! What state was this?


NC


----------



## Lubina

SEWDimples said:


> NC



Nice find! From my experience Ross stores are better (larger, cleaner, much better quality merchandise) in the southeast areas like NC, SC, Georgia, Florida.


----------



## sdkitty

SEWDimples said:


> I know this is TJ Maxx and Marshalls thread, but I want to share my find. I found three pair of Rag and Bone shoes at the local Ross.
> Mule was $44 and the sandals were $55 each.
> 
> View attachment 4403687
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403691
> 
> View attachment 4403692


that's amazing......I think I got some luggage there but my impression is most of the clothing is pretty low end.....good find


----------



## SEWDimples

sdkitty said:


> that's amazing......I think I got some luggage there but my impression is most of the clothing is pretty low end.....good find


I agree you can find high end shoes, but not clothes. The most I found was Lacoste casual dresses and tops.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Scored these two Michael Kors beauties at TK Maxx


----------



## Tomsmom

Bagcandyuk said:


> Scored these two Michael Kors beauties at TK Maxx


Nice!!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Tomsmom said:


> Nice!!


Thanks.

I went instore to return watch and ended up exchanging it for these two.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Saw some nice DKNY handbags in my local TK Maxx and some BECCA make up.


----------



## pinky7129

I saw these gorgeous bracelets that almost look like vca. Would you feel comfortable wearing these?


----------



## Tomsmom

pinky7129 said:


> I saw these gorgeous bracelets that almost look like vca. Would you feel comfortable wearing these?


I think they are pretty yes I would


----------



## kemilia

Tomsmom said:


> I think they are pretty yes I would


Me too!


----------



## SEWDimples

kemilia said:


> Me too!


Me too.


----------



## SEWDimples

Bagcandyuk said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I went instore to return watch and ended up exchanging it for these two.


TJ Maxx has the best deal on MK watches. I buy mine from there all the time. Also, you can find Movado and Movado Bold and Versus Versace watches.


----------



## Bagcandyuk

SEWDimples said:


> TJ Maxx has the best deal on MK watches. I buy mine from there all the time. Also, you can find Movado and Movado Bold and Versus Versace watches.



They really do and at great prices.

Ooh I haven't see the Movado and Versus Versace watches yet but will keep an eye out, thanks


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted red tagged Christian Louboutin size 9 299.00. Tjmaxx.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Spotted at century21 department store. Racks of Christian Louboutin shoes and Valentino, dolce and Gabbana, saint laurent. There was no hoarding of
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 the merchandise.


----------



## mssmelanie

I picked this up on my birthday!  I originally got the pink trim with fabric but decided to exchange it for the coated canvas which holds up much better. It’s not a show stopping bag but I needed an everyday worry free bag. And the zippered top and outside pockets in each side are very functional for me. I will just dress her up with some bag charms.


----------



## mssmelanie

mssmelanie said:


> I picked this up on my birthday!  I originally got the pink trim with fabric but decided to exchange it for the coated canvas which holds up much better. It’s not a show stopping bag but I needed an everyday worry free bag. And the zippered top and outside pockets in each side are very functional for me. I will just dress her up with some bag charms.


Here’s the one I ended up keeping


----------



## A1aGypsy

@mssmelanie i don’t think she needs dressing up at all, she’s lovely and classic!  Great find!


----------



## mssmelanie

Aww!  Thanks!  I did use her "naked" today. lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

mssmelanie said:


> Here’s the one I ended up keeping


Beautiful choice!!  Love the dark trim!


----------



## katlun

Can’t remember if this one was discussed here or another thread but she purchased real bags and switched them with fakes and returned to TJ Maxx...she got no jail time 

https://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/article233070007.html


----------



## lilac28

Beauty selection has been great this summer


----------



## restricter

I’m dyingggg.  I just scored a Loewe puzzle bag for $599.99!


----------



## averagejoe

restricter said:


> I’m dyingggg.  I just scored a Loewe puzzle bag for $599.99!


HOLY!!! Congratulations!!! So jealous!


----------



## mpepe32

Sorry pics are out of order Chloe was not on sale but loved it


----------



## lilac28

Hope Mason Pearson is as good as the hype around it. Found the popular brush and comb at 2 different Winners. The little pink plaque makes me smile


----------



## lilac28




----------



## throwingawayyouth

Anyone here frequent the stores in Boston (newbury/downtown crossing)? 

Recently stepped into the Nordstrom Rack in Back Bay and saw Dior heels/Burberry loafers/Jimmy Choos for $300! Almost bought the loafers except one size too big


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this MCQ wallet for 80.00 marked down


----------



## panduhbear

Anybody go to runway today??


----------



## luckysix

Hi! I went to Leaside Marshalls. You didn't miss much. 
I went an hour after it opened. When  I arrived, there were NO wallets and just a handful of women's shoes (mostly Tod's). There were about a dozen handbags - Gucci (not the factory canvas), see by Chloe, Balenciaga, Givenchy and Laurent. There was also one large Fendi straw bag ($2,500).
As usual, there was a customer who had a cart full of sunglasses and wallets. Perhaps that's why there were so little items left. 
There were also Moschino silk scarfs $20-$50, small Mackage leather accessories, and RayBan(under $100)  and Tom Ford sunglasses ($130). Hope this helps. Let me know what you find....


----------



## panduhbear

luckysix said:


> Hi! I went to Leaside Marshalls. You didn't miss much.
> I went an hour after it opened. When  I arrived, there were NO wallets and just a handful of women's shoes (mostly Tod's). There were about a dozen handbags - Gucci (not the factory canvas), see by Chloe, Balenciaga, Givenchy and Laurent. There was also one large Fendi straw bag ($2,500).
> As usual, there was a customer who had a cart full of sunglasses and wallets. Perhaps that's why there were so little items left.
> There were also Moschino silk scarfs $20-$50, small Mackage leather accessories, and RayBan(under $100)  and Tom Ford sunglasses ($130). Hope this helps. Let me know what you find....


Thanks for the heads up. I am out of the country right now but was curious what I was missing out on. It used to be able to get good stuff after work and now you really got to be there right at open to get anything.


----------



## averagejoe

Marshalls Yonge and Gerrard. There were absolutely no men's items here. Women's selection seems smaller than usual.


----------



## averagejoe

Winners Yonge and College. These were the only two downtown stores with the Runway event. Went to the Winners at Bloor and Bay and they had a sign that said that they no longer carry Winners Runway. This runway event may have been the worst so far, with fewer stores participating. No men's shoes at all (in the past they had many pairs).


----------



## mzbaglady1

averagejoe said:


> Winners Yonge and College. These were the only two downtown stores with the Runway event. Went to the Winners at Bloor and Bay and they had a sign that said that they no longer carry Winners Runway. This runway event may have been the worst so far, with fewer stores participating. No men's shoes at all (in the past they had many pairs).


Thanks @averagejoe looks like I didn't miss out much for this event.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> Winners Yonge and College. These were the only two downtown stores with the Runway event. Went to the Winners at Bloor and Bay and they had a sign that said that they no longer carry Winners Runway. This runway event may have been the worst so far, with fewer stores participating. No men's shoes at all (in the past they had many pairs).


Thx average joe for the intel! I agree that these events r getting worse and the # of stores participating r shrinking prob due to low inventory all around. My speculation is that merchandise like Gucci, St Laurent etc is now diverted to Toronto Premium Outlet which is good too I guess. If only they could add Fendi there too..


----------



## mpepe32

Thanks for the pictures averagejoe! I didn't go either but went to a tjmaxx in the states instead. They only a few handbags and shoes but tons of women's clothing and some runway watches and jewelry.  So different setup.


----------



## Brittney6

I went to both Vancouver locations. No shoes or bags at Park Royal. Granville had a few left by the time I got there (shoes were mostly Tod's). I was surprised how little they both had compared to previous years.


----------



## averagejoe

lilac28 said:


> Thx average joe for the intel! I agree that these events r getting worse and the # of stores participating r shrinking prob due to low inventory all around. My speculation is that merchandise like Gucci, St Laurent etc is now diverted to Toronto Premium Outlet which is good too I guess. If only they could add Fendi there too..


If only a Fendi outlet would open! Without a full size boutique here in Toronto or Vancouver I wonder if they will have enough merchandise to make an outlet store here.

I speculate that TJMaxx cut back on the event because these brands may be trying to gain tighter control of their merchandise, so they sell fewer units to these retailers. I was most surprised to see so many Celine bags. They had the 16 (the top-handle and the besace), Triomphe, and also the C bag.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I went to. Tjmaxx in Dallas, and although they had nice stuff it was almost every thing that was available online. There was a lot of contemporary clothing from Vince, Theory, Cinq a Sept, a few M Missoni and rack of St John, other designers they had a piece or two. The clothes seemed priced a little better than previous events, I got a Versace collection shirt for $69, pants for $59. 
I also bought Tory Burch otk boots for $300, which I think I will return, since it is from 2 years ago and Nordstrom Rack had for sale for $189.  I also bought a pair Gucci black suede Marmont shoes for $500, still debating good deal or not.

My store had a ton of Longchamps, Gucci’s, one offs givenchy or Stella McCartney’s which we’re priced almost at retail. 

Talked to the sales people and they said they were surprised how little inventory they got, they had to scramble and place suit cases in the area that they had opened up for the runway event so the store doesn’t look empty.


----------



## justa9url

Luckily I didn't take the day off for this one. Last time the crowds were pretty aggressive at College Park during opening, and now with fewer locations and less inventory, I can't imagine what it would be like.


----------



## averagejoe

Winners Bathurst and Lawrence yesterday


----------



## averagejoe

justa9url said:


> Luckily I didn't take the day off for this one. Last time the crowds were pretty aggressive at College Park during opening, and now with fewer locations and less inventory, I can't imagine what it would be like.


I would be furious if I took the day off to go to this event in the morning and saw no men's shoes and this type of inventory. Nordstrom Rack at Yonge and Bloor often has a better selection!


----------



## luckysix

justa9url said:


> Luckily I didn't take the day off for this one. Last time the crowds were pretty aggressive at College Park during opening, and now with fewer locations and less inventory, I can't imagine what it would be like.



I know what you mean. The early crowds at Leaside Winners are super "aggressive" (very kind way of describing them lol). Snatching items from other people's carts, stepping in front of you to grab an item you are looking at, taking other customer holds (they'll point to a bag that is being held at cash, and say it's theirs) ... I've seen it all. I steer clear of opening hours. I cross my fingers for returns in the coming days. Good luck - maybe some good items will be returned to your store in the coming days.


----------



## mpepe32

.


----------



## mpepe32

I came home with a few goodies but no bags


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> View attachment 4538335
> View attachment 4538337
> View attachment 4538339
> View attachment 4538340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thx mpepe for the photos! Would u know if the tan bag in the 2nd photo, top shelf, middle cubby is a Chloe ?


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Thx mpepe for the photos! Would u know if the tan bag in the 2nd photo, top shelf, middle cubby is a Chloe ?


I think it was a celine. Only Chloé's were see by chloe.


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> I think it was a celine. Only Chloé's were see by chloe.


Thanks!!


----------



## averagejoe

mpepe32 said:


> View attachment 4538335
> View attachment 4538337
> View attachment 4538339
> View attachment 4538340
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for posting this! I spy a beautiful large 16 bag from Celine.


----------



## lilac28

averagejoe said:


> Thanks for posting this! I spy a beautiful large 16 bag from Celine.



That’s the bag that caught my attention! I did a search and found an entire thread on this bag in the Celine forum. It looks really lovely.


----------



## nicole0612

mpepe32 said:


> I think it was a celine. Only Chloé's were see by chloe.


Great sighting. I love this bag!


----------



## lilac28

Returns trickling in @ Marshalls Vaughan. Nothing too spectacular but I sure did like this Gucci


----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28

Celine’s were $2499.99, I can only imagine how much that 16 in mpepe”s photo cost!


----------



## laurg22

lilac28 said:


> Returns trickling in @ Marshalls Vaughan. Nothing too spectacular but I sure did like this Gucci


I saw this today ! I hope they mark it down ! its so cute but the price is still quite high !


----------



## BigTexy

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I went to. Tjmaxx in Dallas, and although they had nice stuff it was almost every thing that was available online. There was a lot of contemporary clothing from Vince, Theory, Cinq a Sept, a few M Missoni and rack of St John, other designers they had a piece or two. The clothes seemed priced a little better than previous events, I got a Versace collection shirt for $69, pants for $59.
> I also bought Tory Burch otk boots for $300, which I think I will return, since it is from 2 years ago and Nordstrom Rack had for sale for $189.  I also bought a pair Gucci black suede Marmont shoes for $500, still debating good deal or not.
> 
> My store had a ton of Longchamps, Gucci’s, one offs givenchy or Stella McCartney’s which we’re priced almost at retail.
> 
> Talked to the sales people and they said they were surprised how little inventory they got, they had to scramble and place suit cases in the area that they had opened up for the runway event so the store doesn’t look empty.


Hi! I'm in Dallas too (well Allen), which TJmaxx did you go to? The one near me rarely has a good selection of designer goodies and I'm curious what your store's selection is like. Thanks for the intel


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

BigTexy said:


> Hi! I'm in Dallas too (well Allen), which TJmaxx did you go to? The one near me rarely has a good selection of designer goodies and I'm curious what your store's selection is like. Thanks for the intel


I ho to one in North Dallas, Preston and Beltline, I have heard there are 4 runway locations in DFW area. I have been to Park Lane and 75.  I like the Preston location better.


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Found this at Runway last week. Didn't like the collection in pictures but it's very nice in person. Hope it won't look dated.


----------



## mpepe32

Okay tpfers, went to heartland and picked this Mulberry up that wasn't there before  btw the celine 16 is still there at Marshalls in immaculate condition!!!!


----------



## lilac28

mpepe32 said:


> Okay tpfers, went to heartland and picked this Mulberry up that wasn't there before  btw the celine 16 is still there at Marshalls in immaculate condition!!!!
> View attachment 4544368


Hey mpepe32 did u happen to c the price of the Celine? TIA


----------



## mpepe32

lilac28 said:


> Hey mpepe32 did u happen to c the price of the Celine? TIA


I didn't  two other people were around the table, sorry. You could call and ask if you are thinking of going down to grab it


----------



## lilac28

No worries! Appreciate your update


----------



## PrincessDarbe

Great color but missing pouch.


----------



## throwingawayyouth

Lots of Alexander Wang at the TJMaxx in Boston Downtown Crossing!


----------



## Porschenality

Does anyone know of TJ Maxx’s in eastern PA or even New Jersey that has these types of upscale items available? My TJ by me isn’t the best and never has things like that.


----------



## snibor

Porschenality said:


> Does anyone know of TJ Maxx’s in eastern PA or even New Jersey that has these types of upscale items available? My TJ by me isn’t the best and never has things like that.


Do an online search on the website as they list which stores are runway.  There are a ton of runway stores.


----------



## Porschenality

snibor said:


> Do an online search on the website as they list which stores are runway.  There are a ton of runway stores.


Ok I’ll give it a shot. Thank you.


----------



## elation

Saw these at the College and University Winners in downtown Toronto today:
Chloé Nile $970
Givenchy Pandora $1499
YSL Crossbody $900
Zac Posen crossbody $99
Mackage Crossbody $199

I think the Fendi backpack in the back was red tagged for $1750


----------



## Tomsmom

elation said:


> Saw these at the College and University Winners in downtown Toronto today:
> Chloé Nile $970
> Givenchy Pandora $1499
> YSL Crossbody $900
> Zac Posen crossbody $99
> Mackage Crossbody $199
> 
> I think the Fendi backpack in the back was red tagged for $1750


Wow my TJ’s never has things like these, maybe I’m better off?  lol


----------



## Kelly7adria

Not a “find”, but a question. When do Marshall’s / TJ Maxx start discounting Christmas items? Before Christmas or the day after? Thanks!


----------



## throwingawayyouth

Has anyone gotten good yellow tag deals? I saw people getting Chloe bags for $199 and Ferragamo loafers for $99!


----------



## miumiu2046

throwingawayyouth said:


> Has anyone gotten good yellow tag deals? I saw people getting Chloe bags for $199 and Ferragamo loafers for $99!



Where?  On IG?  Share the link pls.  Thank you.


----------



## cymby

throwingawayyouth said:


> Has anyone gotten good yellow tag deals? I saw people getting Chloe bags for $199 and Ferragamo loafers for $99!



Yes! Also found a chloe bag and Valentino mules. I’ve seen a bunch of Balenciaga and fendi large totes and suitcase in the $500-600 range as well...A givenchy Antigone pouch for $120


----------



## throwingawayyouth

miumiu2046 said:


> Where?  On IG?  Share the link pls.  Thank you.






That is one example!! 




cymby said:


> Yes! Also found a chloe bag and Valentino mules. I’ve seen a bunch of Balenciaga and fendi large totes and suitcase in the $500-600 range as well...A givenchy Antigone pouch for $120



How much did you pay for your items? I’m so jealous! My TJMaxx had nothing good!


----------



## miumiu2046

throwingawayyouth said:


> View attachment 4636720
> 
> 
> That is one example!!
> 
> Holy Crap that’s a great deal I am so jelly now!


----------



## futurewoman

I didn’t have a lot of time to browse today since my toddler was with me, but I did find this fun leather jacket at TJ Maxx to add some edge to my SAHM wardrobe


----------



## amstevens714

throwingawayyouth said:


> View attachment 4636720
> 
> 
> That is one example!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you pay for your items? I’m so jealous! My TJMaxx had nothing good!



I saw this same bag at my this and it was 399. It was very small though if that’s an consolation


----------



## amstevens714

futurewoman said:


> I didn’t have a lot of time to browse today since my toddler was with me, but I did find this fun leather jacket at TJ Maxx to add some edge to my SAHM wardrobe
> View attachment 4646002
> View attachment 4646003


Love it!!


----------



## KayuuKathey

futurewoman said:


> I didn’t have a lot of time to browse today since my toddler was with me, but I did find this fun leather jacket at TJ Maxx to add some edge to my SAHM wardrobe
> View attachment 4646002
> View attachment 4646003


Love that, great deal on Walter Baker, I love their leather jackets and paid a pretty penny for em before.


----------



## SEWDimples

Found these boots at Marshalls. 

Frye Combat boots. $71








Aquatalia Suede Tall boots. $119


----------



## Tomsmom

SEWDimples said:


> Found these boots at Marshalls.
> 
> Frye Combat boots. $71
> View attachment 4662724
> 
> View attachment 4662723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662722
> 
> 
> Aquatalia Suede Tall boots. $119
> View attachment 4662726
> 
> View attachment 4662725



love the Frye!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tomsmom said:


> love the Frye!!


Thanks you! They are so comfortable.


----------



## IntheOcean

SEWDimples said:


> Found these boots at Marshalls.
> 
> Frye Combat boots. $71
> View attachment 4662724
> 
> View attachment 4662723
> 
> 
> View attachment 4662722
> 
> 
> Aquatalia Suede Tall boots. $119
> View attachment 4662726
> 
> View attachment 4662725


Can never go wrong with combat boots! Frye for $71, now that's a good deal


----------



## mpepe32

did anyone go to the runway event this morning?


----------



## mzbaglady1

mpepe32 said:


> did anyone go to the runway event this morning?


Yes it was horrible for me. The merchandise was scarce. No vintage designer bags was at this location. The prices were extremely high for what I normally get from the Rack. The only item was worth getting was the free tote bag and the snacks were delicious.


----------



## mpepe32

That's too bad but I can't say that I'm surprised the selection gets worse every time!


----------



## luckysix

I went to Leaside Winners around 10am. There was still a selection of YSL, Chloe and Gucci purses. Prices meh. There were plenty of Tods and Ferragamo shoes. I saw a couple of Laurent rockstud heels and sneakers, Choo sneakers and DG heels in people's carts. No sunglasses left (apparently there were Gucci, Balenciagia and Fendi). 

I was told that people started lining up at 5:30am (8am open). Once the doors opened, it was pandemonium. It was still a zoo when I went at 10am. Hoping for some returns in the days to come...

I'm curious how everyone else's experiences were?


----------



## luckysix

Also saw Off-White and Fendi bags.


----------



## mzbaglady1

luckysix said:


> I went to Leaside Winners around 10am. There was still a selection of YSL, Chloe and Gucci purses. Prices meh. There were plenty of Tods and Ferragamo shoes. I saw a couple of Laurent rockstud heels and sneakers, Choo sneakers and DG heels in people's carts. No sunglasses left (apparently there were Gucci, Balenciagia and Fendi).
> 
> I was told that people started lining up at 5:30am (8am open). Once the doors opened, it was pandemonium. It was still a zoo when I went at 10am. Hoping for some returns in the days to come...
> 
> I'm curious how everyone else's experiences were?


I got to a Manhattan location at 7am. No other person was there besides me. Around 7:15 to 7:30 another three people showed up. Online the merchandise looked like it was better than the store. The contemporary clothing the prices were reasonable. It wasnt much stock on the designer clothing because I was in this same store location the day before. For me I have seen better discounted prices on high end designer merchandise.


----------



## lilac28

Was @ Marshall’s Vaughan location at noon & spotted some small Gucci round leather x bodies in white and black leather, and web stripe, a few Chloes and Fendis and 1 St Laurent.  Shoes were mainly Ferragamo loafers.  Took some pix...


----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28




----------



## lilac28

That Fendi was  gorgeous!  I wish I could’ve bought it. I was considering this Gucci


----------



## lilac28

But chose this cutie instead


----------



## lilac28




----------



## mpepe32

Was at heartland by10 ish and still a lot of people hovering around the 2 round gucci one black, one cream, a blue suede gg bag like Lilac posted in black. Many Fendi that were to die for! And a ton of Chloe. Some ysl, I bv and a white line bag???? Never heard of before. Came home with a few things and some clothes for the DH. The bag can switch to a pouch


----------



## justa9url

Checked out Winners and Marshalls in Toronto after work around 6 PM and didn't go home with anything. I only took photos at Winners.


----------



## Alebeth

There were markdowns on red carpet items today. Nothing much in Ottawa. We get so little merchandise.  

On opening day, I picked up a Gucci marmont mini camera bag in red, but I'm worried about the authenticity--there's a cheap looking black sticker with the words "Genuine Leather" printed in white capital letters on the inside of the purse! I've never seen such before. I posted photos in the gucci authenticate forum but have not heard back yet. Hoping an expert will chime in soon because if it is a fake, I certainly will report it.

I heard on different social media accounts that there were alot of inconsistent prices on items. A Givenchy small pandora was priced anywhere between $1299 (pepe leather) to $1999 Cdn (smooth goatskin)! The regular price difference is only about $190 Cdn! Can anyone verify this?

Thanks!


----------



## Valeriee

Alebeth said:


> There were markdowns on red carpet items today. Nothing much in Ottawa. We get so little merchandise.
> 
> On opening day, I picked up a Gucci marmont mini camera bag in red, but I'm worried about the authenticity--there's a cheap looking black sticker with the words "Genuine Leather" printed in white capital letters on the inside of the purse! I've never seen such before. I posted photos in the gucci authenticate forum but have not heard back yet. Hoping an expert will chime in soon because if it is a fake, I certainly will report it.
> 
> I heard on different social media accounts that there were alot of inconsistent prices on items. A Givenchy small pandora was priced anywhere between $1299 (pepe leather) to $1999 Cdn (smooth goatskin)! The regular price difference is only about $190 Cdn! Can anyone verify this?
> 
> Thanks!


Whereabouts in Ottawa are the runway locations?  The Winners location downtown no longer carries runway items.


----------



## Alebeth

Valeriee said:


> Whereabouts in Ottawa are the runway locations?  The Winners location downtown no longer carries runway items.


Ottawa Trainyards


----------



## Michelle1x

Has anyone been to a TJ Maxx opening after coronavirus?
There was a long line at a TJ Maxx near me yesterday.


----------



## afsweet

have not been but my colleague drove by 1 and said there was a line out the door!


----------



## sdkitty

stephc005 said:


> have not been but my colleague drove by 1 and said there was a line out the door!


haven't checked one near me but will soon


----------



## AnnaFreud

I went yesterday! Had this bench I bought right before the lockdown that I was anxious to return. Got there around 11am and there was no line. They had staff disinfecting carts and one greeting people (probably to make sure you’re wearing a mask). There were arrows in the store to help direct traffic but no one seemed to be following them. Store was not crowded. Lots of stuff on sale but shelves were not well stocked.


----------



## LuxeDeb

Ours reopened a month ago & it was fantastic! Easter was 75% off. Aisles and aisles of expensive Swiss, German, French and Italian chocolates 75% off. Some in spring summery designs that will work as gifts. Always go on the first day! By day two they start questioning sale items. I remember got a bunch of Kendra Scott pieces for $10 each, the rest was a blur. It was like the whole store was red or yellow tagged on sale. Home Goods had tons of planters and garden furniture. If you're up for if (and wearing a face mask) check out all the chains reopening. Tuesday Morning had 20% off part of the store, TJ Maxx & Home Goods had 75% off Easter and red tags over 50% of the store, Nordstrom Rack 40% off the whole store, NM Last Call 50-55% off the whole store.


----------



## miumiu2046

AnnaFreud said:


> I went yesterday! Had this bench I bought right before the lockdown that I was anxious to return. Got there around 11am and there was no line. They had staff disinfecting carts and one greeting people (probably to make sure you’re wearing a mask). There were arrows in the store to help direct traffic but no one seemed to be following them. Store was not crowded. Lots of stuff on sale but shelves were not well stocked.


The greeter outside is also taking a tally of people in the store since they are limiting the number of customers in stores.


----------



## *Jenn*

Black Michael Kors Heels
$26





Tan BCBG Heels
$14


----------



## PetiteFromSF

Saw a lot of red tags on Runway merch but left empty handed. Saw some good deals on leather Longchamp totes ~$250.


----------



## MattyM

Haven’t posted in a minute, but had to share my latest find at College Park Winners. After finding nothing much anywhere else in store, (very picked trough) I found these beauties (somehow in my size) hiding on the bottom shelf behind a huge pillar that the clearance shoe section wraps behind.
Flipped them over and almost lost my mind.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Some runway merchandise. I don't think TJmaxx since covid does the big event in the store to not attract large crowds anymore. I think they are just putting new runway merchandise on the floor. The prices were great. Miu, Miu Prada, Gucci was spotted.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Tjmaxx designer shoes


----------



## poshyetthrifty

I found some Moschino shoes on deep clearance in my size today! One shoe was missing laces for some reason, but I'm not particularly concerned about that. The cashier actually tried to give me even more of a discount because of it!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Tjmaxx designer finds. Right now they are pricing designer rtw and some designer shoes at the old prices for Nordstromrack.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Wow what a steal! There are so many high end bags at the Vienna VA TJ Maxx


----------



## SohoChic

Right now is Yellow Tag season ladies !!  Got some great deals in my local store.


----------



## sdkitty

SohoChic said:


> Right now is Yellow Tag season ladies !!  Got some great deals in my local store.


I was at marshalls the other day...amazed at the long line on a Tuesday.  doesn't anyone work FT days anymore?


----------



## jamamcg

Just before Christmas was looking for a secret Santa gift and went into TKMAXX saw a balenciaga purse there a few months earlier red tagged at £181 so I went in to see if it was still there and if reduced more.  It was still there but put back up in price to £199.99. As I was leaving I spotted a gold label tag hanging in the bag section. Had to run to the checkout. Celine c charm camera bag red sticker reduced to £130


----------



## mzbaglady1

I walked into a Tjmaxx the other morning and came across a full set Chloe Marcie bag red tagged at a little over 50% off retail 650.00. I really inspected the bag because I noticed a lot of markdowns at Tjmaxx are either damages or missing hardware on handbags.


----------



## andyghw

Thanks!


----------

